# CBFM Thread/Statistics



## Future Mama

I haven't seen a thread keeping track of women who get their :bfp: using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor. 

This thread is meant to chart all those using the CBFM to show that it really works! I'll post monthly success rates (with %) so we can track it all! If you'd like to be added, please leave a comment with the date that you will be testing and how many cycles you've used the CBFM. I'll list the members by date testing-number of cycles using the CBFM-result. 

Positive tests will be noted as :bfp:
Negative tests will be noted as :hugs:

If you'd like to add the banner I have, just add the following code to your signature, removing the space after the first url and the first img:

[url =https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/563579-cbfm-thread-statistics.html][img ]https://i.imgur.com/WlxsR.gif[/img][/url]


March: BFP=25%

Spoiler
27
francismummy-1st cycle-:hugs:

28
EffyM-2nd cycle-:bfp:

29
Future Mama-1st cycle-:hugs:

30
StranjeGirl-3rd cycle-:hugs:


April: BFP=37.5%

Spoiler
3
30mummyof1-2nd cycle-:bfp:

7
janeybaby-2nd cycle-:bfp:

10
workingttc-1st cycle-:hugs:

16
Lollipopbop-1st cycle-:hugs:

19
Pambolina21-1st cycle-??

21
baby2310-1st cycle-:hugs:

22
trixie79-1st cycle-:hugs:

27
StranjeGirl-4th cycle-:bfp:
Claire1-3rd cycle-:hugs:

29
Impatient TTC-1st cycle-??

May: BFP=35%

Spoiler
1
Hispirits-1st cycle-:hugs:
FutureMama-2nd cycle-:hugs:

2
Tobaira-1st cycle-:hugs:
MarcsMrs-:hugs:

3
LadyL-2nd cycle-:hugs:

6
_dreamer_-1st cycle-:hugs:

10
workingttc-2nd cycle-:hugs:
charlie83-1st cycle-:hugs:

17
LilMissCheer-1st cycle-:hugs:

19
trixie79-2nd cycle-:bfp:
lilrojo-1st cycle-:bfp:

20
Kerrie-x-:bfp:

23
Babies7777-4th cycle-:hugs:
Jetset-1st cycle-:bfp:

24
Claire1-4th cycle-:bfp:

26
Sumaspikey-1st cycle-:bfp:

27
lotusflower-1st cycle-:hugs:
baby2310-2nd cycle-?

29
Hispirits-2nd cycle-:hugs:
babyfeet-1st cycle-:hugs:

30
_dreamer_-2nd cycle-:bfp:
Hbomb123-1st cycle-?

June: BFP=52.9%

Spoiler
1
Future Mama-3rd cycle-:hugs:
Fizzio-1st cycle-:bfp:

2
MarcsMrs-1st cycle-:hugs:
SeaShells-1st cycle-:bfp:
LadyL-3rd cycle-:bfp:

7
Tobaira-2nd cycle-:bfp:

8
workingttc-3rd cycle-:hugs:

16
LilMissCheer-2nd cycle-:hugs:

17
lauraemily17-5th cycle-:hugs:
Babies7777-5th cycle
charlie83-2nd cycle-:hugs:

22
lilrojo-2nd cycle-:bfp:

23
Hispirits-3rd cycle-:hugs:
LindsayA-1st cycle-:bfp:

25
babyfeet-2nd cycle-:hugs:
lotusflower-2nd cycle-:bfp:

26
BeesBella-1st cycle-:bfp:

30
workingttc-4th cycle-:bfp:

July: BFP=40%

Spoiler
4
chan1983-2nd cycle-:hugs:

8
Future Mama-4th cycle-:hugs:
lauraemily17-2nd cycle-:bfp:

9
Ailish-2nd cycle-:bfp:

11
baby2310-3rd cycle-:bfp:
Babies7777-6th cycle-:hugs:

14
Sleepy sue-1st cycle-:bfp:

16
Silly_SBC82-1st cycle-:hugs:
Mandy82-1st cycle-:bfp:

19
Rachael1981-1st cycle-:hugs:
LilMissCheer-3rd cycle-:hugs:

20
SLH-1st cycle-:hugs:

21
Hispirits-4th cycle-:hugs:

26
picklepot-1st cycle-:bfp:













31
chan1983-3rd cycle-:hugs:

August

11
jodi_19-:hugs:

14
Sara35-1st cycle-:bfp:

15
Rachael1981-2nd cycle-:bfp:

16
Gdanemom4now-:hugs:
SLH-2nd cycle-:hugs:

18
Lisa1-1st cycle

19
FutureMama-5th cycle

21
FuzzyTB-1st cycle


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'd like to join!
I think I will be testing March 30th and this is my 3rd cycle. Thanks!


----------



## EffyM

Yeah! Count me in please!!! I'm testing on the 28th and this has been my 2nd cycle using the cbfm!


----------



## janeybaby

This is my second cycle and I should be due to test on or around April 11th.

If any of you girls get your BFP please take the poll in this link below :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ity-monitor-cbfm-before-getting-your-bfp.html


----------



## francismummy

Can I join please 

1st cycle
27th march testing


----------



## Future Mama

I've added everyone so far! I had my second peak yesterday so I guess I'm officially in my 2ww!!


----------



## EffyM

Future Mama said:


> I've added everyone so far! I had my second peak yesterday so I guess I'm officially in my 2ww!!

YEAH!!! Me too!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
good luck!!!


----------



## francismummy

Me to I am now 5 day after 2nd peak xx


----------



## Future Mama

Is it recommended to bd the day after your second peak? I'm just wondering if we should tonight just in case even though I'm considering today to be 1 dpo.


----------



## EffyM

Hi ya'll!!!! 
I am on cycle day 28
i had my 2 peaks and my following high about a 4 days ago now and have had lows since day cycle day 25... i guess my question is really.... if i am getting all these after peak lows why does it request me to still pee on the stick???? This is my second cycle and it did not do this last time!!

those little buggers are expensive and if im peeing on them just to tell hey your not fertile as you have already o'd then what is it looking for????????


----------



## Future Mama

I'm not sure. Mine didn't ask me too poas after the first peak, it automatically gave me a second peak and then one high and lows since then. I wouldn't use anymore test sticks if I were you since you'll get lows from now on. How many dpo are you? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## EffyM

i am about 4 to 5 dpo. 
i hate symptom spotting ( though i do it all the time) because i dont want to get my hopes up...

but..... since you asked :) 
i have the sniffles... for NO reason
i have a weird stich in my side and my bb's are mildly snesative and hurt a little like they are just too big for my body if that makes any sense... and for the past couple of nights i remember having weird dreams but when i wake up i dont remeber the details and last night i must have gotten up to pee like a billion times. 

i just dont want to be let down....

and the cbfm sticks are showing a dark estrogen line and i can still see a faint lh line.... 
it didnt do this to me last cycle sooo ??


----------



## StranjeGirl

EffyM said:


> i am about 4 to 5 dpo.
> i hate symptom spotting ( though i do it all the time) because i dont want to get my hopes up...
> 
> but..... since you asked :)
> i have the sniffles... for NO reason
> i have a weird stich in my side and my bb's are mildly snesative and hurt a little like they are just too big for my body if that makes any sense... and for the past couple of nights i remember having weird dreams but when i wake up i dont remeber the details and last night i must have gotten up to pee like a billion times.
> 
> i just dont want to be let down....
> 
> and the cbfm sticks are showing a dark estrogen line and i can still see a faint lh line....
> it didnt do this to me last cycle sooo ??

What did it show you last time? At 6 dpo it showed me a very very light lh line and dark estrogen line, but I have never checked it before to compare. Can this tell us something. I promised myself I wouldn't freak out this 2ww, but I can't control myself. I too have been having weird and vivid dreams, and this month I am dreaming a lot about testing, which I never have before. I had a huge temp dip yesterday and felt like AF was coming teh past two days, which scared me because that would be way too early. I am paranoid my cycle is messed up! Hope all of us get positive results!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

EffyM said:


> Hi ya'll!!!!
> I am on cycle day 28
> i had my 2 peaks and my following high about a 4 days ago now and have had lows since day cycle day 25... i guess my question is really.... if i am getting all these after peak lows why does it request me to still pee on the stick???? This is my second cycle and it did not do this last time!!
> 
> those little buggers are expensive and if im peeing on them just to tell hey your not fertile as you have already o'd then what is it looking for????????

The same thing happened to me. It does it some cycles and not others. This is only my fourth cycle though (one of them I wasn't trying for pregnancy due to surgery, just testing to see consistency)


----------



## StranjeGirl

HOw is everyone doing? Any symptoms? I am scared I am out this month as I started with a very light tan or beige discharge. I have seen this before and it starts 2-4 days before my period. I have no idea what it is :( Anyway, I guess I am not out til hte witch arrives, but I hope that you ladies are having better symtoms than me!!! :)


----------



## Future Mama

Don't lose hope, you're not out yet! I'm not really having any symptoms other than this weird feeling that I constantly have to pee. I'm 8dpo today and took 2 hpts today and both were negative. How many dpo are you today?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Don't lose hope, you're not out yet! I'm not really having any symptoms other than this weird feeling that I constantly have to pee. I'm 8dpo today and took 2 hpts today and both were negative. How many dpo are you today?

That's a good symptom!! And 8 days is really really early! Fertility friend says I am 8 days today, but I think I am 9 according to my ovulation pains. I think I ovulated in the evening and my temp didn't rise the next morning, but it did the following one. I don't have any major symptoms and still have that beige discharge that I have gotten in the past before my period. But you are right, I will stay positive until I see red!! Keep me posted!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im on cd22 and still high, no peak :(
3rd cycle on it (i think, we arent TTC, but i use it to track my cycles). 

My 1st cycle (back in 2009) i got BFP though. :thumbup:


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Don't lose hope, you're not out yet! I'm not really having any symptoms other than this weird feeling that I constantly have to pee. I'm 8dpo today and took 2 hpts today and both were negative. How many dpo are you today?
> 
> That's a good symptom!! And 8 days is really really early! Fertility friend says I am 8 days today, but I think I am 9 according to my ovulation pains. I think I ovulated in the evening and my temp didn't rise the next morning, but it did the following one. I don't have any major symptoms and still have that beige discharge that I have gotten in the past before my period. But you are right, I will stay positive until I see red!! Keep me posted!Click to expand...

Ended up having to go to the ER last night bc I started peeing large amounts of blood an now have a severe bladder infection. So much for hoping it was a symptom.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi!

Can i join please! I am planning on testing on the 3rd april. This is my 2nd cycle using cbfm xx
I had a spot of blood on toilet paper yesterday at 6dpo, not sure if it means anything but never had it before?

:hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can i join please! I am planning on testing on the 3rd april. This is my 2nd cycle using cbfm xx
> 
> I had a spot of blood on toilet paper yesterday at 6dpo, not sure if it means anything but never had it before?
> 
> :hugs:

That sounds like implantation bleeding! Good luck, hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## francismummy

I am now 13 dpo with af due on on sunday 

But this morning I had some brown tinged cm but has now stopped 

Tested this morning with a cb digi and bfn x


----------



## francismummy

Witch today 2 days early x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that francismummy, on to an april :bfp: 
think the cbfm will know you better for your 2nd cycle so even more chance of getting that :bfp: :hugs: xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Don't lose hope, you're not out yet! I'm not really having any symptoms other than this weird feeling that I constantly have to pee. I'm 8dpo today and took 2 hpts today and both were negative. How many dpo are you today?
> 
> That's a good symptom!! And 8 days is really really early! Fertility friend says I am 8 days today, but I think I am 9 according to my ovulation pains. I think I ovulated in the evening and my temp didn't rise the next morning, but it did the following one. I don't have any major symptoms and still have that beige discharge that I have gotten in the past before my period. But you are right, I will stay positive until I see red!! Keep me posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Ended up having to go to the ER last night bc I started peeing large amounts of blood an now have a severe bladder infection. So much for hoping it was a symptom.Click to expand...

Oh No! I'm so sorry, I hope you are ok!! Bladder infections are AWFUL, and it sounds like yours was a severe one. They are common in pregnant women though!!! Maybe it is a sign!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

francismummy said:


> Witch today 2 days early x

:( Sorry to hear that. We are in spring now, so I think the next couple months will be promising for all of us!! :)


----------



## francismummy

I hope so xx


----------



## janeybaby

Ok second month using CBFM and have had 12 days of lows then today went straight to peak :happydance: I didn't get a peak at all in my first cycle (see sig) Fingers crossed we get the egg, BD this morning as soon as I saw the peak LOL will get a few more BD'ing sessions in tonight/tomorrow and the next just to cover the time scale its can take OV although my temp is up today and as long as it remains Up Ov will be today (sore nipples and spots is all my symptoms so far) Ov is also a good few days earlier so I may be able to test a little earlier however leave it as the 11th on here for now :)


----------



## Hispirits

Hi ladies,:wave:
can i join too.
i'm not going to start using mine until next cycle which begins 3 april til 1 may.
i hope it works, i can't wait to see who it works for this month!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Future Mama

francismummy said:


> I hope so xx

Sorry you didn't get your :bfp: this month:( I'm pretty sure I'm out too, I'm having my normal period symptoms so af should be here in a few days. I have a feeling next month will be really lucky for both of us though:) Let me know when you plan on testing in April.


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Hi ladies,:wave:
> can i join too.
> i'm not going to start using mine until next cycle which begins 3 april til 1 may.
> i hope it works, i can't wait to see who it works for this month!! :dust::dust::dust:

We'd love for you to join! Will it be your first time using the cbfm?


----------



## Future Mama

I love the idea of adding a banner to our signature. Does anyone know how to make one?


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,:wave:
> can i join too.
> i'm not going to start using mine until next cycle which begins 3 april til 1 may.
> i hope it works, i can't wait to see who it works for this month!! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> We'd love for you to join! Will it be your first time using the cbfm?Click to expand...

yeah next month it will be, i may not be out of theame yet this month, but i'm ruling it out, so i can have a nice relaxed month this month with no upset which i am hoping will help my chance next month :thumbup:
i'll look into the bannar thing xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Well my update is that my spotting has gotten darker and a bfn at 11/12 dpo. Boo hoo!!!! I am going to try fertileCM next cycle. I had sticky cm during fertile time this cycle.


----------



## Future Mama

I'm 11dpo today also, and NO pregnancy symptoms. I took a test this morning, got a bfn:( I have my usual period symptoms so I'm sure I'll get it in the next couple days. I'm starting to get REALLY frustrated with ttc. To top it off, I made the mistake of telling my sil that we started trying a couple months ago and now every time we talk, she asks if I'm pregnant yet. And made a point of telling me that they're starting to ttc in April and that I better hurry up and get pregnant or she'll be pregnant before me!


----------



## Future Mama

I figured out how to make the banner if you girls are interested in adding it to your signatures. I posted instructions on how to do this on the first post of this thread


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls,

I tested early at 9dpo! and i got my :bfp: !! 

GL to you all waiting, can definitely recommend the cbfm :)

xx


----------



## Future Mama

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I tested early at 9dpo! and i got my :bfp: !!
> 
> GL to you all waiting, can definitely recommend the cbfm :)
> 
> xx

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I tested early at 9dpo! and i got my :bfp: !!
> 
> GL to you all waiting, can definitely recommend the cbfm :)
> 
> xx

wowweeeee!! thats so awesome, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i get mine today i can;t believe i cna't wait for af on sunday so i can start using it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Hispirits

i get mine today i can't believe, i can't wait for af on sunday so i can start using it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> i get mine today i can;t believe i cna't wait for af on sunday so i can start using it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Wait till you get your first high and peak days, it'll feel like you won the lottery:happydance:!!!


----------



## Hispirits

lol i can't wait!!!


----------



## EffyM

I got my BFP!!!!!! :) 

so excited... still havent told the hubby!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

wowwwee, thats 2 of you!!!! was it your first month?? i so pleased for you!! its making me so excited , all these positive results so quickly!!!!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## EffyM

this was my second cycle on the CBFM third cycle total. 
thanks!!! 
i love this little machine!!! 

GL ladies... lots of :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

effym said:


> i got my bfp!!!!!! :)
> 
> so excited... Still havent told the hubby!!!!

congratulations!!!


----------



## workingttc

Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:

May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!


----------



## Future Mama

workingttc said:


> Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!

Of course! I have a feeling April is gonna be really lucky for the rest of us!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, hi futuremama.
Saw your link to this thread on another post, can i join?
This is my first cycle using CBFM, currently cd8 and i will be testing around 21st April, as long as the :witch: doesn't arrive!
Hope April is our lucky month! Good luck ladies x


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats effym! can't believe how similar we are, same due date and i conceived 2nd cycle using cbfm 3 in total!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Well my update is that my spotting has gotten darker and a bfn at 11/12 dpo. Boo hoo!!!! I am going to try fertileCM next cycle. I had sticky cm during fertile time this cycle.

Hey StranjeGirl, just checking in to see how things are going. Hope the spotting you were having was just implantation bleeding:)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well my update is that my spotting has gotten darker and a bfn at 11/12 dpo. Boo hoo!!!! I am going to try fertileCM next cycle. I had sticky cm during fertile time this cycle.
> 
> Hey StranjeGirl, just checking in to see how things are going. Hope the spotting you were having was just implantation bleeding:)Click to expand...

Hi Future Mama! Thanks for asking but I still think I am out this month, as my spotting has gotten worse and my temp has dropped slightly. My cycle has been messed up the last 2 month after having a leep procedure, so I am going to check with my doctor. Anyway, on to April! HOw are you doing? I am totally with you in the frustration in TTC!!!! It gets so draining month after month, but it will all be worth it in the end! 

Congrats to the BFP's!!!! Yay!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok I know this sounds totally dumb, but can someone tell me how to add a signature to my name. I wanted to add the banner, but I couldn't even get past step one where I need to find my signature lol!!! Thanks!!! :)


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Ok I know this sounds totally dumb, but can someone tell me how to add a signature to my name. I wanted to add the banner, but I couldn't even get past step one where I need to find my signature lol!!! Thanks!!! :)

Lol on the toolbar at the top of this page (or in your profile) it says quick links. If you click on it you can go to edit signature. Then you can add the link for the banner which is on the first page of this thread. Hope that helps!


----------



## Future Mama

Oh yeah if you want to center the banner you will have to add [ center] before the link and [ /center] at the end of it without the spaces


----------



## Ginnie

Hi ladies! Congrats on the BFPS! :happydance:

MY CBFM just showed up today, will be starting to use it tomorrow. Can I join your group?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok, what is wrong with me??? I went to edit my signature and I said save signature but it is not showing up??? I am usually not this scattered! I swear!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Wait, there it is now!! Woo hoo!!! :)


----------



## Future Mama

Ginnie said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on the BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> MY CBFM just showed up today, will be starting to use it tomorrow. Can I join your group?

Absolutely! Do you know when you'll be testing next month?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Well I will wait to see when AF arrives, but I think she is coming in the next 24 hours, so I think I will be testing around the 27th of april! Let's just hope I ovulate. So far I have every month since coming off the pill, but with my ccyle getting screwy I am getting paranoid!! Are you testing tomorrow???


----------



## Future Mama

Well I've been testing for a few days now, all negative and I have my normal symptoms before at shows so I think she'll show in the next day or 2:(


----------



## EffyM

30mummyof1 said:


> congrats effym! can't believe how similar we are, same due date and i conceived 2nd cycle using cbfm 3 in total!! :hugs:
> 
> xx

Wow!! Thats cool!!! 
I'm still real nervous about all if
And kinda anxious about telling the hubby
Anxious may not be right I'm more excited than anxious


----------



## pambolina21

Hey all! I gotta question....I've never used a CBFM before and I was wondering when your suppose to push the "m" button? I woke up this morning with vvvvv light spotting so I know AF is on her way....but am I suppose to wait till a FULL FLOW or do I start it with just the spotting?

Thanks!


----------



## Future Mama

As far as I know, you should wait until the first day of full flow before pressing the button.


----------



## pambolina21

okay...thank you!!! I dont wanna mess this up!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'd agree with futuremama Pam :Hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know what you mean effym, yesterday dragged waiting for him to come home as i didn't want to tell him on the phone. I'd been thinking about all these cool ways to tell him and then in the end i just whipped it out of my pocket and said i've got you a present! :)

xx


----------



## EffyM

30mummyof1 said:


> I know what you mean effym, yesterday dragged waiting for him to come home as i didn't want to tell him on the phone. I'd been thinking about all these cool ways to tell him and then in the end i just whipped it out of my pocket and said i've got you a present! :)
> 
> xx

i went and got him a little something and struggled not telling him when i talked to him on lunch...

hey... quick q... how is your due date calculated... because different tickers tell me i'm 5 weeks (and the dr. did too when i called to make my confirmation appt...but they havent even seen me or done any ultra sound.) 
and other stuff tells me im about 3 weeks just like you....and where do you get those nifty digital tests that tell you how far you are???


----------



## 30mummyof1

My due date is based on ov' date as my cycles are irregular. I use the fertilityfriend website and I am 11dpo today. 
Chances are you are 5wks then hun :) Wish i was! 

I'm in the Uk where you can get the digi's in supermarkets and other shops but guessing any big stores near you will sell the 'clearblue digital' xx


----------



## EffyM

30mummyof1 said:


> My due date is based on ov' date as my cycles are irregular. I use the fertilityfriend website and I am 11dpo today.
> Chances are you are 5wks then hun :) Wish i was!
> 
> I'm in the Uk where you can get the digi's in supermarkets and other shops but guessing any big stores near you will sell the 'clearblue digital' xx

according to my OV date im only 3 weeks and 4 days
according to my cycle start date im 5 weeks.... its crazy
i have 35 day cycles and OV late...

i have the digital but it doesnt say how far along it thinks i am
it only says preg or not preg :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

EffyM said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> My due date is based on ov' date as my cycles are irregular. I use the fertilityfriend website and I am 11dpo today.
> Chances are you are 5wks then hun :) Wish i was!
> 
> I'm in the Uk where you can get the digi's in supermarkets and other shops but guessing any big stores near you will sell the 'clearblue digital' xx
> 
> according to my OV date im only 3 weeks and 4 days
> according to my cycle start date im 5 weeks.... its crazy
> i have 35 day cycles and OV late...
> 
> i have the digital but it doesnt say how far along it thinks i am
> it only says preg or not preg :(Click to expand...

hmm tricky, i see why you particurly want the digi with how far gone you are now:) I think you may only be 3wks 4 days then, its just doctors symplify everything and only look at cycle length and date of lmp. 
I'm not 100% on this hun but i think the doctor will probably record you as 5wks but when you go for your scan they might put you back a week or so. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Future Mama

Well I'm out this month...af just got me. I pretty much figured it this month, but still a little sad today:(. But next month I am determined to get my :bfp: for a New Years baby!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Well I'm out this month...af just got me. I pretty much figured it this month, but still a little sad today:(. But next month I am determined to get my :bfp: for a New Years baby!!!

Oh no :((( I will be right behind you as I think I am starting tomorrow. On the bright side, I really wanted to be pregnant and showing for Christmas because I think that would be cool! Trying to think positive lol!! April is the month!! I ordered FertileCM and I want to try lunaception or whatever it is called. I'm willing to try anything! Hang in there furture mama!


----------



## janeybaby

Oh so sorry AF got you! Lots of luck for your next cycle :dust:

I am currently 4dpo and have had sore boobs since Ov. I also needed to wee more this morningand have been craving sweet things (I don't normally do sweet)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry to hear that futuremama, FX for April hun xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

When are you testing Janeybaby? :)


----------



## janeybaby

It was origanlly 11th however I got my peak earlier than I thought I would so probably around the 7th now :)


----------



## Hispirits

my cbfm arrived today woo hoo!!!
i'm starting sunday (providing af shows) and will be testing on the 1st may xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> my cbfm arrived today woo hoo!!!
> i'm starting sunday (providing af shows) and will be testing on the 1st may xxx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

So excited for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo exciting Jane, not too long now :) FX hun xx


----------



## Ginnie

Future Mama said:


> Ginnie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats on the BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> MY CBFM just showed up today, will be starting to use it tomorrow. Can I join your group?
> 
> Absolutely! Do you know when you'll be testing next month?Click to expand...

Not sure when I'll test--I'm irregular (in more ways than one, LOL), so will wait to set my test date until I O.


----------



## Future Mama

Ginnie said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginnie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats on the BFPS! :happydance:
> 
> MY CBFM just showed up today, will be starting to use it tomorrow. Can I join your group?
> 
> Absolutely! Do you know when you'll be testing next month?Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure when I'll test--I'm irregular (in more ways than one, LOL), so will wait to set my test date until I O.Click to expand...

Sounds good! Good luck this month:dust::dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Future Mama said:


> I haven't seen a thread keeping track of women who get their :bfp: using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor.
> 
> This thread is meant to chart all those using the CBFM to show that it really works! I'll post monthly success rates (with %) so we can track it all! If you'd like to be added, please leave a comment with the date that you will be testing and how many cycles you've used the CBFM. I'll list the members by date testing-number of cycles using the CBFM-result.
> 
> Positive tests will be noted as :bfp:
> Negative tests will be noted as :hugs:
> 
> If you'd like to add the banner I have, just add the following code to your signature, removing the space after the first url and the first img:
> 
> [url =https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/563579-cbfm-thread-statistics.html][img ]https://i.imgur.com/WlxsR.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> March: BFP=25%
> 
> Spoiler
> 27
> francismummy-1st cycle-:hugs:
> 
> 28
> EffyM-2nd cycle-:bfp:
> 
> 29
> Future Mama-1st cycle-:hugs:
> 
> 30
> StranjeGirl-3rd cycle-:hugs:
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 3
> 30mummyof1-2nd cycle-:bfp:
> 
> 7
> janeybaby-2nd cycle
> 
> 10
> workingttc-1st cycle
> 
> 21
> baby2310-1st cycle
> 
> 27
> StranjeGirl-4th cycle
> 
> 28
> FutureMama-2nd cycle
> 
> Date?
> Ginnie-1st cycle
> 
> 
> May
> 
> 1
> Hispirits-1st cycle

I can't get the banner code to work for me...I think I've tried everything....:shrug:


----------



## Future Mama

Did you delete the 2 spaces from it?


----------



## pambolina21

OOOHH....LMAO...I'm going blind!! I read your instructions but I coudn't understand what you were talking about with 2nd img....lol...NOW I see it...


----------



## Future Mama

Lol I'm glad you figured it out:). I don't think I've added you to our list, when will you be testing?


----------



## pambolina21

Testing for what? OPK ot HPT?


----------



## Future Mama

We're keeping track of when everyone is testing with hpt after using the cbfm if you'd like to be added.


----------



## pambolina21

I don't really know hun...I am currently on CD2 and it's my first NATURAL cycle since 2009....I have NO idea when my next cycle will be....so I won't be able to pinpoint a testing date till I know something from my monitor....


----------



## Future Mama

No problem, keep us updated!! And lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks! I just hope my body cooperates next time....regardless I'm hoping for the Clomid in May!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yay future mama, you're my first friend on this site!! Yay!
So I am off to new orleans tomorrow so we can celebrate our 1 year anniversary, so in case I can't check on here too often, good luck to all you testers!! I have a feeling that our thread is going to have the best statistics! :)


----------



## pambolina21

I have a question....does having a short cycle affect the way the monitor works? My AF is not what I'm used too...it's been light this whole time and it's already acting like it's going to stop and I'm only on CD3....am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Future Mama

I don't think it should make a difference. Normal periods last anywhere from 2-7 days so it should be fine.


----------



## pambolina21

I know the monitor wants you to test on like CD6 so I wasn't sure if it was while you still had your AF or not...

Sorry for being paranoid...lol....I just want this to go right!!


----------



## Hispirits

I noticed yesterday that when i start using my cbfm my af will be due on Sunday 1 May and the next cycles it will be on Sunday 29th May. I have two chances of :bfp: in May, :happydance: & I have 4 predictions now that say May, so its looking like the odd are on my side!!!! 

i unwrapped my cbfm last night, i was holding off just incase i was preggo this month, but yesterday all my symptoms went. so it was like xmas i read the instructions and was a bit confused.

My af is due sunday, but it may arrive at any time, so shall i switch it on sunday and do a wee test the next morning, or shall i just wait til monday morning when my af would have already arrived?

also after that, do i just switch it on once every morning? :confused:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## janeybaby

Hispirits said:


> I noticed yesterday that when i start using my cbfm my af will be due on Sunday 1 May and the next cycles it will be on Sunday 29th May. I have two chances of :bfp: in May, :happydance: & I have 4 predictions now that say May, so its looking like the odd are on my side!!!! ​
> 
> i unwrapped my cbfm last night, i was holding off just incase i was preggo this month, but yesterday all my symptoms went. so it was like xmas i read the instructions and was a bit confused.​
> My af is due sunday, but it may arrive at any time, so shall i switch it on sunday and do a wee test the next morning, or shall i just wait til monday morning when my af would have already arrived?​
> also after that, do i just switch it on once every morning? :confused:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:​

You won't need to pee on a stick until cd6 on your first cycle using the monitor!! 

What you will need to to is:- On the first day of full flow AF press the "m" button, if your AF arrives later in the day/evening do it the next morning as soon as you wake and set your monitor to CD2 by holding the "m" button down until it moves from 1 - 2. You will then have 3 hours before and 3 hours after from that time each day to POAS sooo eg.... If you normally wake at 6am and press the button at 6am the monitor will ask for a stick between 3am and 9am each day so choose your time to set the "m" button wisely if you wake later at weekends or set an alarm for weekends etc....

hope this helps!!


----------



## Hispirits

yes thats cleared it up for me thankyou xx


----------



## baby2310

CD13 and got my first high today. Yay!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> CD13 and got my first high today. Yay!
> What's not so good is told DH and now he feels too pressured to hve :sex: so feeling bit down.
> Don't want him to feel pressured but want to bd every other day so we have the best chance. Hope he gets in the mood!

oh dear, the best trick is not to mention to him that you have a high on the cbfm. just say d'u u fancy a bit of :sex: ;) or give him a nice back massage 1st, get him relaxed.

my dh can't wait for me to pressure him to :sex: :haha:haha ;) xxxx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby2310

Deleted


----------



## Hispirits

Lol excellent!
I got to switch on my cbfm today! I've never been so excited about getting my af! I also started a chart on fertility friend so I got to take my temperature this morning to, equally exciting as switching on the cbfm! Haha sad case aren't I! Lol happy mothersday day to all future mummy's! Because we do get forgotten about, and I am a mummy already, but its to my two lovely cats! Lol xxx ;)


----------



## janeybaby

Well 8dpo today and I woke this morning to a temp drop and AF type cramps along with a dull achy feeling in my legs (I sign of AF I haven't had for a long time) No AF yet though, cramps have been on/off since waking and my boobs are sore, they have been sore since Ov, growing in intensity. My cervix has been low and firm for the past few days however no sign of blood and CM has been creamy.

I suppose the next few days will tell!!


----------



## janeybaby

How is everyone??

I still have sore boobs, cramps on and off, CP medium firm, CM= creamy....... Had 21 day progesterone bloods again this morning (had one at cd20) doctor wants to compare levels as my cycles are irregular to see if I am Oving (scan showed cysts on my overies) 

I am kind of hoping my levels will be good enough to confirm Ov as I got a peak for the first time (2nd cycle using monitor and no peak 1st time) my BBT also show OV the same day as my 1st peak but you can never be 100%


----------



## baby2310

Good luck with your levels janey!
I am cd15 today and on my 3rd high.
So far had :sex: cd9, cd13 & cd15, hoping will get peak next couple of days, really got fingers crossed this cycle.
Bless my DH. He bought me a bunch of yellow roses yesterday for mothers day, he said he knows we don't have children yet but knows how i long to be a mom so hopefully that is the first mothers day pressie of many. It really made me smile!


----------



## Hispirits

Aaargh that's so sweet! X.


----------



## janeybaby

Aww that is very sweet and very thoughtful of him :)

Well 10dpo and I got several lines on several brands and my FRER came up straight away. I am in total shock, 18 months TTC, scan showed cysts on my ovaries so thought it wasn't going to happen. I am going to see the doctor tomorrow for the results of the 2 progesterone blood tests I had done this cycle so will see if she will let me have a blood test to confirm beta's etc....

Good luck ladies. It will happen for you all :)
:dust:


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats Janey!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Congratulations janey xxx :)


----------



## Impatient TTC

Yay congrats Janey! You deserve it after rather a long wait!

Can I be added to this please?

Expecting af roughly on 29 April (although last cycle was 58 days so who knows!). It's my first cycle using a CBFM and it's my 7th cycle ttc. 

:dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Janey, 2nd cycle using cbfm for you too! xx


----------



## janeybaby

yep 2nd cycle lucky lol I just did another 25miu cheapy and got another line :happydance:


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, hope i can join you all........this threa seems to be lucky!!!

on my 1st cycle of cbfm and got my first high on cd 13....although this month will be a weird one as i have to get a cervical suture done on friday so im really only testing it this month, oh is away for work but will be back on thursday to leave me to the hospital! so we can only dtd then.........more than likely ill ovulate whilst in surgery!!!


my cycles have been ok since i lost my girls....29 days or so. im going to try iso flavones next month too.

hope ill be a 2nd cycle bfp too!!!

its so nice to speak to people who are going through the same thing!


----------



## janeybaby

So sorry for your losses. I hope the cervical suture works for you and goodluck getting your BFP. CBFm is great :) you will be very excited when you get your peak.


----------



## trixie79

i know, i cant wait to get the peak! even though ill prob get it in the hospital toilets!!!!

congrats on your bfp x


----------



## janeybaby

Thank you. You never know the first month using the monitor tends to give more highs. I didn't get a peak in my first cycle and then this one I went straight from low to peak.


----------



## Jetset

I have just bought a CBFM so will follow this thread with interest... and I will also put my experiences down on here too. 

My husband and I have been TTC for 2 months now and I have used OPKs without any success at all! I don't get any real AF symptoms so I only know she is on her way when she actually arrives! Which is what happened today :( This spurred me on to buy one of the CBFMs and give them a go as I am not very confident in the OPKs.

I am usually 28 days but last month I had a 25 day cycle. However back up to 28 days this month so will work on that. I only came off the pill in January, so I think that my body needed longer to adjust than I ever anticipated. I guessed because I was having more or less regular cycles that it was back to normal, but clearly not with the lack of a positive HPT!


----------



## janeybaby

Good luck Jetset, you won't regret your purchase. It will take this first cycle for the monitor to get to know you, don't be upset if you don't get a peak this cycle, not everyone gets a peak on their first cycle (I didn't and neither did another lady who started using her's the same day as me last cycle for the first time..... She got her BFP first cycle from just high's) 

Don't throw your used sticks in the bin after the monitor has read them!! Mark the cycle day on them and if it was L, H or P. You will be able to compare the lines through the cycle. 1 line is eastrogen the othe LH. on Peak days the second line (LH, nearest the cap) will be dark while the other line (eastrogen) will fade.


----------



## Hispirits

i love this thread its so exciting!! xx


----------



## trixie79

janeybaby said:


> Good luck Jetset, you won't regret your purchase. It will take this first cycle for the monitor to get to know you, don't be upset if you don't get a peak this cycle, not everyone gets a peak on their first cycle (I didn't and neither did another lady who started using her's the same day as me last cycle for the first time..... She got her BFP first cycle from just high's)
> 
> Don't throw your used sticks in the bin after the monitor has read them!! Mark the cycle day on them and if it was L, H or P. You will be able to compare the lines through the cycle. 1 line is eastrogen the othe LH. on Peak days the second line (LH, nearest the cap) will be dark while the other line (eastrogen) will fade.

thats really good to know....ta x:hugs:


----------



## janeybaby

your welcome. I found out half way through my first cycle so had already thrown the ones i'd used away lol


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies,

I was so excited to read this thread, it seems like a lovely place! I hope you don't mind if I join you? Only thing is I might be slightly premature because I ordered my CBFM yesterday so need to wait for it, and AF, to arrive! I only stopped BCP on 4th March, have been NTNP since, and the CBFM sounds like a great way to try and understand my cycle and get that eggy! I haven't had my first AF off the pill yet hoping its just around the corner (now on CD30 from my withdrawal bleed although I know this isnt a true cycle yet). 

This means I don't yet know when I'll be testing (boooo).

I'm 24, DF 26 and have been together 8 years in a couple of weeks, and have been waiting for this time to come for a LONG time. Can't wait to get my BFP!

I look forward to lots of BFPs to come in this thread, trixie79 is right, it seems very lucky!

x


----------



## baby2310

congratulations janey hun! H&H 9 months.
Good luck and welcome to you new ladies, fingers crossed this stays a lucky thread! x


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was so excited to read this thread, it seems like a lovely place! I hope you don't mind if I join you? Only thing is I might be slightly premature because I ordered my CBFM yesterday so need to wait for it, and AF, to arrive! I only stopped BCP on 4th March, have been NTNP since, and the CBFM sounds like a great way to try and understand my cycle and get that eggy! I haven't had my first AF off the pill yet hoping its just around the corner (now on CD30 from my withdrawal bleed although I know this isnt a true cycle yet).
> 
> This means I don't yet know when I'll be testing (boooo).
> 
> I'm 24, DF 26 and have been together 8 years in a couple of weeks, and have been waiting for this time to come for a LONG time. Can't wait to get my BFP!
> 
> I look forward to lots of BFPs to come in this thread, trixie79 is right, it seems very lucky!
> 
> x

don't be daft, i was on here about a week before i started using mine, its been so encouraging seeing lots of these lovely ladies getting their bfp's! hopefully in the next couple of months it will be us two.
i was so exctied when mine arrived, i had to wait 4 days to use it, its the first month i have ever been glad to see :witch: i get really excited every morning when i get up, i stick s thermometer in my mouth, ( i started bbt this month too) push my little button on my little box, and feel so thrilled because i feel like i'm actually making a difference and increasing my chances of ttc! :happydance:
good luck ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Impatient TTC said:


> Yay congrats Janey! You deserve it after rather a long wait!
> 
> Can I be added to this please?
> 
> Expecting af roughly on 29 April (although last cycle was 58 days so who knows!). It's my first cycle using a CBFM and it's my 7th cycle ttc.
> 
> :dust:

Sure! My computer is down right now so I'll update everything tomorrow. :dust::dust:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hispirits said:


> don't be daft, i was on here about a week before i started using mine, its been so encouraging seeing lots of these lovely ladies getting their bfp's! hopefully in the next couple of months it will be us two.
> i was so exctied when mine arrived, i had to wait 4 days to use it, its the first month i have ever been glad to see :witch: i get really excited every morning when i get up, i stick s thermometer in my mouth, ( i started bbt this month too) push my little button on my little box, and feel so thrilled because i feel like i'm actually making a difference and increasing my chances of ttc! :happydance:
> good luck ladies xxxxxxxx

thanks hispirits. can't believe im actually looking forward to seeing :witch: fingers crossed for everyone in this thread in getting their BFP's very soon xxx


----------



## SeaShells

:dust:Hi There Ladies
Please can i join this 'lucky' exciting thread...
I will be starting to use CBFM as soon as AF arrives which is roughly around the 14th April (seems so far away lol) and like many of you, i cant wait for AF to arrive. I am a little nervous of using it and getting it right but must say i feel a little more confident after reading all your posts. Wow i feel really excitied now....

Thank you highspirits for recommending this thread..(i see we both live in Kent too)

Congratulations janeybaby, 30mummyof1, effym on your :bfp: I hope the rest of us will be joining you soon....

Could i put the CBFM signature you all have? and how do i do it lol...
Thanks Ladies


----------



## SeaShells

:flower:


----------



## Hispirits

you did it all by yourself ;)

where in kent r u? with the name seashells i have feeling we may be near ;)


----------



## _dreamer_

Can anyone tell me, the witch has arrived today but my cbfm hasn't been delivered yet - can you start it a couple of days after af started and backdate it? X


----------



## Future Mama

I'm not really sure if you can backdate it, I'm pretty sure you have to start it on the first day of your period. This is only my 2nd month using it, so I could be wrong. Do you know when you're going to get it?


----------



## Hispirits

i think if you hold down/or press the m button it will go from cd 1 to 2 , not sure if it goes any further than that. x


----------



## workingttc

_dreamer_ said:


> Can anyone tell me, the witch has arrived today but my cbfm hasn't been delivered yet - can you start it a couple of days after af started and backdate it? X

Yes - it will let you set it all the way up through CD5, I believe. The directions explain pretty clearly how to do it - you basically hold down the "m" button until you get to the day you are on in your cycle. Good luck!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks so much for all your responses! It must be fate, I wasn't due to get it delivered until the 9th but I just got home and its arrived! - same day as the witch gets me! Only problem now is I have no AAA batteries! Guess I'll be going to Tesco later so I can push that button!!! 

Please could I be put down to test on the 6th May so long as my cycle doesn't get messed up. Do you girls think thats sensible...I had a 31 day cycle after stopping BCP so thats 30 days from now? Do you usually put your AF due date or go by DPO once you know? 

Soooooooooo excited to turn this thing on!

How are you all doing?


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so glad you got it today! You'll want to turn it on in the morning because you'll have to test with FMU around the same time everyday. I'll put you down for May 6th, I think that sounds about right based on 31 days. I usually put my af due date and end up testing a few days before. I was wondering if the rest of you bd on all your high and peak days, or do you do every other day? Last month we only bd on the 2 peak days and 1 high day but I think this month we will bd every other high day and both peak days.


----------



## _dreamer_

Just testing - I've added the signature (I think) lol


----------



## workingttc

Future Mama said:


> I'm so glad you got it today! You'll want to turn it on in the morning because you'll have to test with FMU around the same time everyday. I'll put you down for May 6th, I think that sounds about right based on 31 days. I usually put my af due date and end up testing a few days before. I was wondering if the rest of you bd on all your high and peak days, or do you do every other day? Last month we only bd on the 2 peak days and 1 high day but I think this month we will bd every other high day and both peak days.

We BD'd each peak day and on most of the highs (you can see my chart below)...Not sure if that's working for us though. Don't know yet for this cycle (and it's the first one using the CBFM) but for the last 2 cycles we'd done a lot of BD'ing during the fertile time--like every day--and it hasn't worked...If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I may aim for every other day instead.

Thanks again for starting this thread!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Future Mama said:


> I'm so glad you got it today! You'll want to turn it on in the morning because you'll have to test with FMU around the same time everyday. I'll put you down for May 6th, I think that sounds about right based on 31 days. I usually put my af due date and end up testing a few days before. I was wondering if the rest of you bd on all your high and peak days, or do you do every other day? Last month we only bd on the 2 peak days and 1 high day but I think this month we will bd every other high day and both peak days.

thanks for the tip - i'll read up and not press the button until the morning!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, can I join :flower:
This is my 3rd cycle TTC and using CBFM. Currently CD8 of 28 day cycle due to test 27th april. I got a peak last month CD13-14. Had a high today. Didnt peak first month. So pleased to join this thread, lots of BFP's already...very comforting :happydance:
I'm also trying to lose weight in conjunction with TTC, never a dull moment ha ha :dust: to all for bfp's this cycle


----------



## Future Mama

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join :flower:
> This is my 3rd cycle TTC and using CBFM. Currently CD8 of 28 day cycle due to test 27th april. I got a peak last month CD13-14. Had a high today. Didnt peak first month. So pleased to join this thread, lots of BFP's already...very comforting :happydance:
> I'm also trying to lose weight in conjunction with TTC, never a dull moment ha ha :dust: to all for bfp's this cycle

I just added you to our group. I had a feeling last month that April would be really lucky for us, and it's looking that way so far!! :dust::dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Just wanted to say congrats to janebaby and welcome to the new people!! 
I think april is going to be a good month!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Are any of you interested in doing a prayer group for team CBFM? Religious or not they say that prayer is proven to work, especially if you have many people pray for you...and it doesn't have to be religious, it can be asking the universe for support. If people are interested I will write up a little fertility prayer and we can pick a time each day to do it. :)


----------



## trixie79

hi ladies, i got another high today and OH not back till tomorrow nite.then i go in2 hosp for the suture on friday.......so we will prob only:sex: once during my fertile time:growlmad:....so not holding out much hope for this cycle..........mind you it only takes one time :wacko: so they say:haha:

due AF on the 23rd of april so ill only test if im late:coffee:
was due the babies on the 24th:cry: so emotions will defo be bad!

still out on maternity leave, which is very hard, im going to have to go back to work soon as this house is driving me mad..............does anybody ever feel alone but not necessarily lonely??


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies....I hope everyone is doing well...I'm currently on CD9 and I've had 4 HIGHS with the monitor (1st month using it)...I know I shouldn't expect a peak...but I keep praying for one every morning....lol....Hubby and I have DTD on CD5, CD7, CD8...I think we're gonna give it a day and maybe resume tomorrow...LOL...I dunno yet....I have no idea when I'll see AF again since this past cycle is my 1st cycle to have naturally since 2009....FX for everyone!!! And Congrats to those with a BFP!!!


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Team CBFM....
How is everyone today???
xx


----------



## Hispirits

Hi ladies 
Who's testing next? I can't wait for you group to get another bfp! Xxx


----------



## SeaShells

My CBFM has just arrived :happydance: Woo Hoo lol....All i need now is for AF to arrive and i can start playing with my new toy hehe... Expect lots of Qs from me ladies lol.....:blush:
xx


----------



## Future Mama

No problem we're all here to help. I'm on cd8 today and the cbfm asked me to poas this morning. Even though it was a low I'm so excited that I should be close to my first high day this month!!


----------



## pambolina21

Testing didn't go as planned at all this morning...woke up at 4:30 dying to pee so I went ahead and tested and it was very diluted..but the monitor still gave me a HIGH....as strange as it sounds I'd feel better if the monitor gave me a low with such diluted pee cause then I'd feel like it was actually working!!! I'm on CD10 and have had nothing but high's....but I know the monitor is trying to get to know me....it's just frustrating...


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, so confused today. Started getting highs from cd 13. Today is cd 18 and still high no peak yet but noticed a little brown blood when i wiped today. No peak and i know it couldnt be ib yet. Anyone else had something similar? X


----------



## pambolina21

If not IB then maybe Ovulation? I know some woman can spot when they ovulate....I did last month for the 1st time ever!


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, so confused today. Started getting highs from cd 13. Today is cd 18 and still high no peak yet but noticed a little brown blood when i wiped today. No peak and i know it couldnt be ib yet. Anyone else had something similar? X

I agree it's probably ovulation bleeding. You'll probably get a peak tomorrow but keep bding just in case:dust:


----------



## baby2310

Will do ladies  not had it before. So far have bd cd 9, 13, 15 and today will be 18. Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, 
Well I was very excited to push my 'm' button this morning. I've put CD2 as it was about 8am yesterday that AF arrived so I'm counting that as CD1. Cant wait to pee on my first stick lol. 

Pambolina - i'm a newbie to, just starting my first cycle now, so did you get a high straight away on CD6 through til now? Did you other ladies experience this too in your first cycle? Was last month your first natural cycle since 09 due to being on BC? Mine was my first since 2003 as have been on BCP since then!!! 

baby2310 - from what i've read on here, it def sounds like ovulation spotting. Meant to be a very good sign of fertility apparently...:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

hi everyone,i get to poas in the morning :wohoo: 
i'm on cd 5 today and since af came i can't stop eating,:pizza::lolly: i don't know whats the matter with me, i'm feeling really bloated:holly: lol


----------



## trixie79

dreamer, i didnt get a high until cd12 and now on cd14 ...still high


----------



## SeaShells

Evening All....
So now i have my CBFM:happydance: Am i right in thinking i start using it on cycle day 1???
Also when do u all start :sex:??? and how often??

Sorry but new to this and so worried i ll get it wrong....

xx


----------



## Hispirits

yes turn it on the day af shows and start bding when you get your highs and peaks
xxxxx


----------



## Benim

*Hi Hispirits and hi all.*

I'm day 6 today I really like my monitor ^_^


----------



## SeaShells

Thanks hispirits...
I cant wait to start using it,hubby just as keen as me lol...as soon as he came in this evening he said 'well where is it'lol... we gona have a look at it once eldest is in bed and its nice n quiet. (i havnt even taken it out of box yet lol)
Never thought i'd say this but come on AF hurry up!!!! lol
xx


----------



## Claire1

Hi Girls, CD9 for me and reading high. Hope to get my eggy cd13-15,I'm so chilled about it this month I nearly forgot to poas this morning :dohh:
To all the new cbfm users, DONT stress about the first month. Soooo many people dont peak first cycle! I know how frustrating it is, but its not worth the worry cause you will the next month :winkwink:
Good luck to all, fx'd xxx


----------



## Claire1

Ok I am getting too relaxed bout this ttc now.....I did forget this morning ti poas! I had to squeeze out the smallest bit of urine this morning in a cup and hope for the best. I had only just been 10mins earlier! :dohh: what a numpty!!! lol


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire1 said:


> Ok I am getting too relaxed bout this ttc now.....I did forget this morning ti poas! I had to squeeze out the smallest bit of urine this morning in a cup and hope for the best. I had only just been 10mins earlier! :dohh: what a numpty!!! lol

lol i worry that will happen to me, when you gotta go in the morning - you gotta go! might have to set my phone alarm to come up with 'POAS!'


----------



## Hispirits

i got to poas this morning, it stayed low which i'm quite pleased about, as :witch: is still here.
My bloody cat woke my up at 6.30am.. Its my day off, so i had to get up and go :loo:, I was half asleep, eyes shut a managed to poas ok but didn't realise you had to put the stick in facing down cut corner in first, i stuck it in the wrong way round and because i was all sleepy and dopey could not fathom why it wasn't working.
I got there in the end!
xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...

Hope everyone is well...
Hispirits...woo hoo for POAS...:happydance:
I had a good read of booklet with CBFM, seems pretty simple to use so fingers crossed the :witch: will arrive soon!!
xx


----------



## Hispirits

lol yeah it is simple if your awake, lol


----------



## leasap

im going to use my next cycle as today is CD12.

im abit confused, i hope someone can help me please...

i start work at 6am, so when i wake up i have to wee (tmi lol) so when i set the M button do i still have 3 hrs after to pee on it? and how does it know its the correct time??

im so confused about it x


----------



## Hispirits

leasap said:


> im going to use my next cycle as today is CD12.
> 
> im abit confused, i hope someone can help me please...
> 
> i start work at 6am, so when i wake up i have to wee (tmi lol) so when i set the M button do i still have 3 hrs after to pee on it? and how does it know its the correct time??
> 
> im so confused about it x

i would suggest that if you sleep in later on your days off then yes on cd1 set it later. if you set it at 8am on cd1, you then have a 6 hour window to test every day after that which will be between 5am-11pm.
does that help? :shrug:


----------



## leasap

Hispirits said:


> i would suggest that if you sleep in later on your days off then yes on cd1 set it later. if you set it at 8am on cd1, you then have a 6 hour window to test every day after that which will be between 5am-11pm.
> does that help? :shrug:

so is there a clock on it when u turn it on to set the time then??

normally my day off i still get up about7ish to pee :blush:


----------



## Hispirits

no, no clock i think as long as you switch it on within the six hour window every day, it automatically counts the days.
set/switch it on in the middle of the best 6 hour window for you on your first day. so that the window is between your earliest possible time of getting up and latest. xxxx


----------



## francismummy

Hi ladies

This is my second month of using a CBFM and have had only high readings from it now on cd15 but I didn't trust this so I bought some CB DIGI OVULATION TESTS and done one and it had a :D on it now I am finding this very confusing any ideas ???

I did get peak readings on my first month of using it !!


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am getting too relaxed bout this ttc now.....I did forget this morning ti poas! I had to squeeze out the smallest bit of urine this morning in a cup and hope for the best. I had only just been 10mins earlier! :dohh: what a numpty!!! lol
> 
> lol i worry that will happen to me, when you gotta go in the morning - you gotta go! might have to set my phone alarm to come up with 'POAS!'Click to expand...

Ha ha, good idea!


----------



## Hispirits

hmmmm could be faulty?
r u using first morning weee with you poas? i'm sure you are.
i'd maybe do one more cycle with it, and get some ov tests to do along side it if the same thing happens take it back. i got loads of cheap ov test of ebay xx


----------



## francismummy

I am using fmu with the CBFM and just find this very weird to say the least


----------



## trixie79

hi girlies. Ok i know im completely sad as im abt to have my surgery and im using my phone to post this. But i got my egg today. Cd 15. I dont usually ovulate until cd 18. At least we dtd last nite. Mind you i dont think the swimmers will survive!


----------



## pambolina21

_dreamer_ said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well I was very excited to push my 'm' button this morning. I've put CD2 as it was about 8am yesterday that AF arrived so I'm counting that as CD1. Cant wait to pee on my first stick lol.
> 
> Pambolina - i'm a newbie to, just starting my first cycle now, so did you get a high straight away on CD6 through til now? Did you other ladies experience this too in your first cycle? Was last month your first natural cycle since 09 due to being on BC? Mine was my first since 2003 as have been on BCP since then!!!
> 
> baby2310 - from what i've read on here, it def sounds like ovulation spotting. Meant to be a very good sign of fertility apparently...:thumbup:

Yes, I got a High on CD6 and have continued to get High's and I am now CD11....I'm getting frustrated...lol...I haven't had a cycle since 2009 after having my daughter...I have PCOS so it's not uncommon for me to go months at a time without a period but never as long as this...been working with the docs since last year and they put me on Provera to bring on my cycles (without ovulation) and Metformin to assist in my insulin resistance brought on by having PCOS....since taking the Metformin my hormone levels have finally normalized for the 1st time in years and I cycled naturally on March 29th....I also use IC opk's and they are still showing negative even though the monitor shows a High....We have so far BD in CD5, CD7, CD8 and CD10....I sure hope I peak soon!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

So I can understand woman not peaking in the 1st month using CBFM...but that doesn't necessarily mean we can't get pregnant right? I mean we just gotta follow all the other signs for OV....


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> hi girlies. Ok i know im completely sad as im abt to have my surgery and im using my phone to post this. But i got my egg today. Cd 15. I dont usually ovulate until cd 18. At least we dtd last nite. Mind you i dont think the swimmers will survive!

Good luck with your surgery and just take care of yourself this month. I had to have a LEEP in January and was so upset about taking a month or 2 off of ttc, but we have to take care of our bodies! Good luck and I hope everything went well!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> So I can understand woman not peaking in the 1st month using CBFM...but that doesn't necessarily mean we can't get pregnant right? I mean we just gotta follow all the other signs for OV....

I have read people saying they have gotten no peak and have gotten pregnant!! I by IC and use those along with my cbfm!


----------



## pambolina21

StranjeGirl said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> So I can understand woman not peaking in the 1st month using CBFM...but that doesn't necessarily mean we can't get pregnant right? I mean we just gotta follow all the other signs for OV....
> 
> I have read people saying they have gotten no peak and have gotten pregnant!! I by IC and use those along with my cbfm!Click to expand...

I'm doing that too...lol...and Saliva Testing....so far NOTHING...uuugh!!! I'm starting to lose hope that I'll ovulate on my own again....


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> So I can understand woman not peaking in the 1st month using CBFM...but that doesn't necessarily mean we can't get pregnant right? I mean we just gotta follow all the other signs for OV....
> 
> I have read people saying they have gotten no peak and have gotten pregnant!! I by IC and use those along with my cbfm!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing that too...lol...and Saliva Testing....so far NOTHING...uuugh!!! I'm starting to lose hope that I'll ovulate on my own again....Click to expand...

Have you tried acupuncture? i was having VERY heavy periods and acupuncture cleared that right up. I am having troubles wiht my cycle now due to a recent procedure and it hasn't cleared that up :( But it sure made my periods lighter. I think it helps with ovulation too!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So I know I may sound crazy, but I will ask one more time if anyone on this thread wants to be part of a prayer group. Studies show that group prayer offers great results. I was thinking I could find, or come up with a short and simple prayer that we could do for ourselves and team cbfm a few times a day, and hopefully get our OH and maybe even friends on board also to improve our chances of conceiving!! Anyone in on this with me?? Come on ladies :)


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> So I know I may sound crazy, but I will ask one more time if anyone on this thread wants to be part of a prayer group. Studies show that group prayer offers great results. I was thinking I could find, or come up with a short and simple prayer that we could do for ourselves and team cbfm a few times a day, and hopefully get our OH and maybe even friends on board also to improve our chances of conceiving!! Anyone in on this with me?? Come on ladies :)

stranjegirl ill do anything at this point so you can count me in.

just home from surgery......slighty sore but the suture is now in place so all i need now is a little bean!!!

got a second peak this morning, but it didnt ask me to test. this monitor is great.


----------



## Claire1

pambolina21 said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Well I was very excited to push my 'm' button this morning. I've put CD2 as it was about 8am yesterday that AF arrived so I'm counting that as CD1. Cant wait to pee on my first stick lol.
> 
> Pambolina - i'm a newbie to, just starting my first cycle now, so did you get a high straight away on CD6 through til now? Did you other ladies experience this too in your first cycle? Was last month your first natural cycle since 09 due to being on BC? Mine was my first since 2003 as have been on BCP since then!!!
> 
> baby2310 - from what i've read on here, it def sounds like ovulation spotting. Meant to be a very good sign of fertility apparently...:thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I got a High on CD6 and have continued to get High's and I am now CD11....I'm getting frustrated...lol...I haven't had a cycle since 2009 after having my daughter...I have PCOS so it's not uncommon for me to go months at a time without a period but never as long as this...been working with the docs since last year and they put me on Provera to bring on my cycles (without ovulation) and Metformin to assist in my insulin resistance brought on by having PCOS....since taking the Metformin my hormone levels have finally normalized for the 1st time in years and I cycled naturally on March 29th....I also use IC opk's and they are still showing negative even though the monitor shows a High....We have so far BD in CD5, CD7, CD8 and CD10....I sure hope I peak soon!!!!Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about peaking yet, you are cd12 today? 
If you have a typical 28 day cycle you should hope to ovulate around day 14 which would be two weeks before af due and so on depending the length of you cycle. But, obviously you dont know how long your cycles are at the moment. You could ovulate as late as cd20 something if you have long cycles. I've just had a friend who had long cycles and ov on days 20ish and got her BFP!!!
So dont worry, you have plenty of time to ov yet, also check you cm.
This is your first time cbfm? I didnt peak my first month but have since :flower: 
:dust:


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I know I may sound crazy, but I will ask one more time if anyone on this thread wants to be part of a prayer group. Studies show that group prayer offers great results. I was thinking I could find, or come up with a short and simple prayer that we could do for ourselves and team cbfm a few times a day, and hopefully get our OH and maybe even friends on board also to improve our chances of conceiving!! Anyone in on this with me?? Come on ladies :)
> 
> stranjegirl ill do anything at this point so you can count me in.
> 
> just home from surgery......slighty sore but the suture is now in place so all i need now is a little bean!!!
> 
> got a second peak this morning, but it didnt ask me to test. this monitor is great.Click to expand...


Glad to hear your surgery went ok, hope you heal up quickly :hugs:


----------



## francismummy

Hi 

Another high today on CBFM but a :D on cb digi ovulation tests so I wonder why I never got my peak this month as first month I got my peaks ??


----------



## janeybaby

francismummy said:


> Hi
> 
> Another high today on CBFM but a :D on cb digi ovulation tests so I wonder why I never got my peak this month as first month I got my peaks ??

Are the lines on the CBFM test stick any different??

If you are Ov'ing or about to OV the lines are different, Strange that you got a pos digi OPK but no peak. The test sticks are very similar :wacko:


sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## francismummy

The lines on digi very dark and lines on CBFM very light hardly see them but I know I've ovulated as now I got thick creamy cm sorry tmi x


----------



## janeybaby

That is very strange how it didn't give you a peak :( Maybe you peaked in the evening so CBFM didn't read enough LH

Good luck anyway though


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> So I know I may sound crazy, but I will ask one more time if anyone on this thread wants to be part of a prayer group. Studies show that group prayer offers great results. I was thinking I could find, or come up with a short and simple prayer that we could do for ourselves and team cbfm a few times a day, and hopefully get our OH and maybe even friends on board also to improve our chances of conceiving!! Anyone in on this with me?? Come on ladies :)

sorry hun not for me, i have another thing going and i'm sure its going to work, if it hasn't by end of may then i might reconsider ;)


----------



## baby2310

Well i am cd 20 today still getting highs. Not expecting peak cos first month using cbfm.
No more blood since the tiny bit of brown blood on cd18 so presume that was ov bleeding as suggested.
Cycle is normally somewhere around 30 ish days, very little cm now even though still getting highs??? Not sure if still possible to get pg now or whether it's a case of waiting.
Bd'd CD9, 13, 15 & 18, possibly tonight as well.
Have had some dull aches in my left hand side today but don't think that could be implantation yet could it?


----------



## leasap

i cant start to wait using mine next cycle, i so know i will be thick and get something wrong lol xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

For those who read the sticks, how light does the estrogen line get for you? Mine does not get that light and it makes me wonder if there is something wrong with my hormones. I think when you hit your peak your estrogen light should be very very light and your lh line should be dark. My lh line will be dark, but the estrogen one is still fairly dark, just slightly lighter than normal. Any thoughts?


----------



## Narla83

Ok ladies,

I posted this in another cbfm thread but just wanted to ask you see if you know. At the bottom of my moniter there is a plus and minus sign anyone know what its used for?:shrug:

Any answers appriciated!!:flower:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> So I know I may sound crazy, but I will ask one more time if anyone on this thread wants to be part of a prayer group. Studies show that group prayer offers great results. I was thinking I could find, or come up with a short and simple prayer that we could do for ourselves and team cbfm a few times a day, and hopefully get our OH and maybe even friends on board also to improve our chances of conceiving!! Anyone in on this with me?? Come on ladies :)
> 
> sorry hun not for me, i have another thing going and i'm sure its going to work, if it hasn't by end of may then i might reconsider ;)Click to expand...

Sorry, not for me either. Good luck though! :) x


----------



## _dreamer_

baby2310 said:


> Well i am cd 20 today still getting highs. Not expecting peak cos first month using cbfm.
> No more blood since the tiny bit of brown blood on cd18 so presume that was ov bleeding as suggested.
> Cycle is normally somewhere around 30 ish days, very little cm now even though still getting highs??? Not sure if still possible to get pg now or whether it's a case of waiting.
> Bd'd CD9, 13, 15 & 18, possibly tonight as well.
> Have had some dull aches in my left hand side today but don't think that could be implantation yet could it?

Hi, this is also my first month using cbfm so I'm not to sure about all the highs. From what I've heard I think for the first month thats probably normal, and next month (if needed!) would peak and just show highs just before and after then. If CD18 was your ovulation, then its probbaly a bit early for implantation (usually 6-12 dpo) but if you did ov earlier then it could be I guess. Hope this is your month, fingers crossed


----------



## _dreamer_

Narla83 said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> I posted this in another cbfm thread but just wanted to ask you see if you know. At the bottom of my moniter there is a plus and minus sign anyone know what its used for?:shrug:
> 
> Any answers appriciated!!:flower:

Sorry, its my first month and I havent got a clue! Didnt see anything in the handbook about this. hopefully someone else knows!


----------



## Narla83

_dreamer_ said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I posted this in another cbfm thread but just wanted to ask you see if you know. At the bottom of my moniter there is a plus and minus sign anyone know what its used for?:shrug:
> 
> Any answers appriciated!!:flower:
> 
> Sorry, its my first month and I havent got a clue! Didnt see anything in the handbook about this. hopefully someone else knows!Click to expand...

Ok thanks,

I cant find an answer anywhere!!:dohh:


----------



## baby2310

Im not in with chance this month. Had :sex: this morning but dh couldnt finish, felt too under pressure. Didnt have a peak but fairly sure am ov as had ewcm this morning. Lucky if this lasts a day normally and as i am on cd 21 of 30 my lp seems too short now for me to get pg this month. I feel so cheated. Couldnt tell dh about ewcm as he would only feel more under pressure. I just want to :cry:


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> For those who read the sticks, how light does the estrogen line get for you? Mine does not get that light and it makes me wonder if there is something wrong with my hormones. I think when you hit your peak your estrogen light should be very very light and your lh line should be dark. My lh line will be dark, but the estrogen one is still fairly dark, just slightly lighter than normal. Any thoughts?

Last month my estrogen line was pretty light when I got peaks on the cbfm but I'm sure this varies from person to person. I would assume that as long as it's getting lighter during your high/peak days it should be fine.


----------



## Future Mama

Narla83 said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> I posted this in another cbfm thread but just wanted to ask you see if you know. At the bottom of my moniter there is a plus and minus sign anyone know what its used for?:shrug:
> 
> Any answers appriciated!!:flower:

My monitor doesn't have a +/- sign. Where is it on the monitor?


----------



## LadyL

Hi girls!! Can I join? I'm on my 2nd cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Currently on CD 8. I am in love with this monitor so far. I dont know when I will be testing as my cycles are irregular, but I can say for now, maybe around May 3rd-ish. I will update my testing day once I get a peak. 
Funny story on using the monitor first month.....I wake up at 4am on days I work, and sleep in on off days, so I set my monitor at 7am (giving a window of 4am-10am). This worked for the first week, then the time changed!! So it was then on a window of 5am-11am!! So I had to pee in a cup and take my cup with me in my car and test while driving to work for a whole week!! Got all my high days and peaks while driving!! Haha!! Ah, the things we must do while TTC!! Just glad that won't happen to me this time!! 
Good luck to all you ladies! This will be our lucky thread! I know it!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi LadyL, welcome! future mama was the one who set up this thread, she'll add you onto the first page on when you will test

love the story - as you said the things we do to ttc!


----------



## Narla83

Future Mama said:


> Narla83 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I posted this in another cbfm thread but just wanted to ask you see if you know. At the bottom of my moniter there is a plus and minus sign anyone know what its used for?:shrug:
> 
> Any answers appriciated!!:flower:
> 
> My monitor doesn't have a +/- sign. Where is it on the monitor?Click to expand...

If you tilt it under the light so you can see the symbols, at the bottom theres a - and + sign.


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, this is my first month using my CBFM as the witch got me a few days ago and can't wait to get going! Hope you are all well x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Is anyone testing soon? I am on cd 10 and still waiting for a high


----------



## Future Mama

I'm on Cd11 and waiting for a high too:(


----------



## _dreamer_

Yey I'm on CD6, got to POAS this morning as its my first cycle! Future mama and stranjgirl - hope you both get your highs very soon!


----------



## trixie79

hi guys, well im back down to low today, ff says i o on cd 15....dtd on cd14 only due to the operation....i just hope his swimmers survived!!!!

so happy with the cbfm this month, i would have totally missed the peaks on cd15 and cd16 as opks usually pos on cd18......i got 3 highs 2 peaks and then 1 high....first month, wasnt expecting the peaks..........

dont know whether to try soy isoflavones next month....any thoughts???


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Is anyone testing soon? I am on cd 10 and still waiting for a high

i'm on cd 9 and still haven't got a high :(
i want one :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hi guys, well im back down to low today, ff says i o on cd 15....dtd on cd14 only due to the operation....i just hope his swimmers survived!!!!
> 
> so happy with the cbfm this month, i would have totally missed the peaks on cd15 and cd16 as opks usually pos on cd18......i got 3 highs 2 peaks and then 1 high....first month, wasnt expecting the peaks..........
> 
> dont know whether to try soy isoflavones next month....any thoughts???

my fingers are crossed for you darl'
i'm not to hot on isoflavones (i automatically want to call the isoflavours)
what are they supposed to do? xxx


----------



## baby2310

For those ladies still waiting for highs dont worry, i got my first at cd 13 and still gettin them now at cd 22  Does anyone know if it a good or bad thing that my estrogen line is getting fainter? (the line nearest the end you insert into machine)


----------



## trixie79

baby2310 said:


> For those ladies still waiting for highs dont worry, i got my first at cd 13 and still gettin them now at cd 22  Does anyone know if it a good or bad thing that my estrogen line is getting fainter? (the line nearest the end you insert into machine)

i think that means that your progesterone is getting stronger cause your in your luteal phase..........you must have ovulated between cd13 and now....:hugs:


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi guys, well im back down to low today, ff says i o on cd 15....dtd on cd14 only due to the operation....i just hope his swimmers survived!!!!
> 
> so happy with the cbfm this month, i would have totally missed the peaks on cd15 and cd16 as opks usually pos on cd18......i got 3 highs 2 peaks and then 1 high....first month, wasnt expecting the peaks..........
> 
> dont know whether to try soy isoflavones next month....any thoughts???
> 
> my fingers are crossed for you darl'
> i'm not to hot on isoflavones (i automatically want to call the isoflavours)
> what are they supposed to do? xxxClick to expand...

i think they are natures clomid....i only got them to bring my ovulation closer but the cbfm did that on its own.........dont know whether just to try them for just one cycle and see.......

did your temps sort out???


----------



## Future Mama

workingttc said:


> Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!

Just wondering if you've tested yet. Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## baby2310

trixie79 said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> For those ladies still waiting for highs dont worry, i got my first at cd 13 and still gettin them now at cd 22  Does anyone know if it a good or bad thing that my estrogen line is getting fainter? (the line nearest the end you insert into machine)
> 
> i think that means that your progesterone is getting stronger cause your in your luteal phase..........you must have ovulated between cd13 and now....:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, is that a good sign?
I thought i was ov'ing nowcos am just starting to get ewcm, perhaps slightly creamier than egg whites but similar consistency. TTC is so confusing!!!!


----------



## pambolina21

Well I'm on CD14 and I'm still getting HIGH'S on the monitor....My opk this morning was the darkest I've had so I'm hoping that's a good sign and that I'll ovulate soon....Based on a 28 day cycle I'm do to OV tomorrow but if I don't I'll have to adjust my cycle length....FX it happens sooner than later!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Future Mama said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!
> 
> Just wondering if you've tested yet. Hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

Hi! Super confused. AF is due today based on my normal LP (13 days). But so far she hasn't showed and my temp is actually slightly UP (usually it goes way down the morning she arrives). BUT, tested this morning with a RiteAid early response test and BFN. Sooo, I don't know. It seems really unlikely to me that I'd get a BFN at 14DPO if I was actually PG. But then no AF yet and my temp's still above the coverline and slightly up. Anyway, will definitely keep you posted. FX'd for everyone else! Oh, and to the poster who asked what it means that the estrogen line is getting lighter - I recently read that for estrogen lines on the CBFM, the line actually fades as the estrogen is getting higher, so a peak test really only shows a faint estrogen line and a dark LH line. :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

workingttc said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!
> 
> Just wondering if you've tested yet. Hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Super confused. AF is due today based on my normal LP (13 days). But so far she hasn't showed and my temp is actually slightly UP (usually it goes way down the morning she arrives). BUT, tested this morning with a RiteAid early response test and BFN. Sooo, I don't know. It seems really unlikely to me that I'd get a BFN at 14DPO if I was actually PG. But then no AF yet and my temp's still above the coverline and slightly up. Anyway, will definitely keep you posted. FX'd for everyone else! Oh, and to the poster who asked what it means that the estrogen line is getting lighter - I recently read that for estrogen lines on the CBFM, the line actually fades as the estrogen is getting higher, so a peak test really only shows a faint estrogen line and a dark LH line. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for that hun, i have tried googling but can't find much info.
Fx'd to you, i read another lady on here got :bfn: day af was due and day after with 3 FRERs and an ic.
However 2 days after af was due she got her :bfp: so theres still a chance! x


----------



## baby2310

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/581104-hope-after-bfn.html

Hope this gives us all a bit of hope! x


----------



## Tobaira

Hi- thought maybe I would stick my head into this group. This is my first month using CBFM, 2nd mo TTC. On day 13 (12 per CBFM due to mistake). Got lows on day 7&8, highs since day 9 (changed the amt of time I dipped for which I think prematurely shot it up to high). Trying to decide if I should change again since the first 2 days I only did 3 seconds, and then I started doing it for 10 seconds, now I'm worried that it's not going to be long enough to pick up the LH, so maybe I'll get to 15 seconds tomorrow. Trying to watch my cm to figure it out this month since I think I've confused the poor CBFM. I'll start savings my sticks tomorrow too like someone suggested. My cycles have varied but the last one was 34 days so I'm guessing I should O somewhere around 16-18 and probably am due to around test May 2nd.


----------



## baby2310

Tobaira said:


> Hi- thought maybe I would stick my head into this group. This is my first month using CBFM, 2nd mo TTC. On day 13 (12 per CBFM due to mistake). Got lows on day 7&8, highs since day 9 (changed the amt of time I dipped for which I think prematurely shot it up to high). Trying to decide if I should change again since the first 2 days I only did 3 seconds, and then I started doing it for 10 seconds, now I'm worried that it's not going to be long enough to pick up the LH, so maybe I'll get to 15 seconds tomorrow. Trying to watch my cm to figure it out this month since I think I've confused the poor CBFM. I'll start savings my sticks tomorrow too like someone suggested. My cycles have varied but the last one was 34 days so I'm guessing I should O somewhere around 16-18 and probably am due to around test May 2nd.

Hi hun, i'd recommend dipping for 15 seconds which is what the instruction booklet says. Good luck x


----------



## Future Mama

Pinky12 said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first month using my CBFM as the witch got me a few days ago and can't wait to get going! Hope you are all well x

Welcome to our group Pinky! I'll add you to the first page of this thread, let me know when you have a testing date and I'll update it. :dust::dust:


----------



## pambolina21

Can someone explain to me what each line represents on the CBFM test strips....I know they don't read like regular OPK's....so I'd like to know what they mean.

Also what does it mean when the right one is dark but the left one is light (one nearest the absorbant tip)?

Thanks!


----------



## workingttc

Hi Pambolina! Check this out #17. It explains exactly what the lines are and what they mean. Good luck!! 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#17


----------



## trixie79

workingttc said:


> Hi Pambolina! Check this out #17. It explains exactly what the lines are and what they mean. Good luck!!
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#17

hi i just had a peak at your chart, did ff take away your red lines at 4dpo when you dipped??its just done that to me...........have a look

My Ovulation Chart 
maybe the surgery did delay it????? but cbfm doesnt ask for tests now.


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies..
Havnt had a chance to get on here, busy half term here...

Hello to ladies just joining and hoping everyone gets their highs very soon!!!
afm...still waiting for AF,usually by now my (.)(.) are very sore (AF due around 14th)i have had 'feelings' in my stomache that AF is very near for nearly 2 weeks now but nothing!!!! I woke up to go toilet about 1ish sat/sun and noticed i had clear stringy cm (soz for tmi) but nothing since :nope:..feeling very puzzled by my body this month...
xx


----------



## pambolina21

workingttc said:


> Hi Pambolina! Check this out #17. It explains exactly what the lines are and what they mean. Good luck!!
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#17

Thanks!


----------



## Hispirits

workingttc said:
 

> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats to the two ladies with BFPs!! :happydance::dance:
> 
> May I join? This is my first cycle with the CBFM (4th cycle TTC). Just got my 2nd peak today (CD15), so FX'd I'll OV today. Will be testing April 10. Thanks!
> 
> Just wondering if you've tested yet. Hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Super confused. AF is due today based on my normal LP (13 days). But so far she hasn't showed and my temp is actually slightly UP (usually it goes way down the morning she arrives). BUT, tested this morning with a RiteAid early response test and BFN. Sooo, I don't know. It seems really unlikely to me that I'd get a BFN at 14DPO if I was actually PG. But then no AF yet and my temp's still above the coverline and slightly up. Anyway, will definitely keep you posted. FX'd for everyone else! Oh, and to the poster who asked what it means that the estrogen line is getting lighter - I recently read that for estrogen lines on the CBFM, the line actually fades as the estrogen is getting higher, so a peak test really only shows a faint estrogen line and a dark LH line. :hugs:Click to expand...

fingers crossed it goes :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## workingttc

trixie79 said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pambolina! Check this out #17. It explains exactly what the lines are and what they mean. Good luck!!
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#17
> 
> hi i just had a peak at your chart, did ff take away your red lines at 4dpo when you dipped??its just done that to me...........have a look
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> maybe the surgery did delay it????? but cbfm doesnt ask for tests now.Click to expand...

Hi Trixie - No, FF didn't take my crosshairs away. My temp usually dips a couple times during the LP, though. Wondering if in your case maybe they took them away because you got "peaks" after it looked like you'd already OV'd? Not sure, sorry! I think it definitely looks like you're 4DPO at this point, so my guess is they'll put them back tomorrow if your temp's back up.

As for me, I'm certain AF will be here any minute. I'm 15DPO and my temp just dipped below the coverline this morning. I'll report back as soon as she arrives (actually anxious at this point to get it because I just want to start my next cycle--seems like the 2nd cycle with the CBFM is the luckiest one!!)

Babydust to all!!


----------



## baby2310

good luck workingttc, hope you get you :bfp: if not this cycle then next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm on cd13 today and STILL getting lows! Last month was my first one using the cbfm and got highs from cd11-14 with peaks at cd15& 16. I guess I'm going to be ovulating late this month:(


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> I'm on cd13 today and STILL getting lows! Last month was my first one using the cbfm and got highs from cd11-14 with peaks at cd15& 16. I guess I'm going to be ovulating late this month:(

Try not to worry hun, you could just be going from low to peak, this is quite common apparently. I wouldn't worry too much, just try to relax. I know from experience that stressing can delay ov. Hang in there hn, i'm sure it will be fine, fx'd this is your month :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I'm on cd13 today and STILL getting lows! Last month was my first one using the cbfm and got highs from cd11-14 with peaks at cd15& 16. I guess I'm going to be ovulating late this month:(


Don't worry yet. Every month I freak out and end up ovulating at about the same time...I just get less highs. HOpefully the same is happening to you and you will get just a couple days of highs!

I am on CD 12 and got another low today. Usually I always have a high by today, but my monitor thinks I am on cd 11 because I was on a trip and had to say I was on CD 5 when I was really on cd 6 when I returned home. COuld this mess my monitor up thinking I am on cd 11 instead of 12? (this is my 5th month using it so it should know my cycle by now) The weird thing is that my estrogen line looks much more faint, so I thought I would get a high today. Now I am wondering if I didn't leave it in my urine stream long enough? Can this affect how faint the line is?


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd13 today and STILL getting lows! Last month was my first one using the cbfm and got highs from cd11-14 with peaks at cd15& 16. I guess I'm going to be ovulating late this month:(
> 
> 
> Don't worry yet. Every month I freak out and end up ovulating at about the same time...I just get less highs. HOpefully the same is happening to you and you will get just a couple days of highs!
> 
> I am on CD 12 and got another low today. Usually I always have a high by today, but my monitor thinks I am on cd 11 because I was on a trip and had to say I was on CD 5 when I was really on cd 6 when I returned home. COuld this mess my monitor up thinking I am on cd 11 instead of 12? (this is my 5th month using it so it should know my cycle by now) The weird thing is that my estrogen line looks much more faint, so I thought I would get a high today. Now I am wondering if I didn't leave it in my urine stream long enough? Can this affect how faint the line is?Click to expand...

I think it should be fine that you're actually on cd12 even if the monitor thinks it's cd11. If your estrogen line is getting lighter that's a good sign, so you'll probably get a high in the next day or 2. My estrogen line is still VERY dark. I usually don't ovulate until cd 19 so I thought it was kind of weird that the monitor said I was ovulating on cd16 last month. I'm assuming this month I'll be back to ovulating around cd19.


----------



## pambolina21

See the lines on the test and their lightness/darkness is what I was wondering about. All my tests show a light line (close to absorband tip) and a dark line next to it....so that means what?


----------



## Future Mama

The line close to the absorbent tip is the estrogen line. As your estrogen increases the line actually gets lighter. The other line is the lh line. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will get light (because your estrogen is increasing) and your lh line will darken (indicating you're approaching your lh surge). When you get your peak on the monitor the estrogen line is typically light and the lh line is dark. Hope this helps.


----------



## baby2310

Really confused now, i thought lines were other way round. That means my estrogen line has been light ever since got my first high. Cd 21 the line furthest from absorbent tip was a bit fainter nearly same as other line and now its gone back to darker. Its all so confusing! X


----------



## Future Mama

I must hvae them mixed up i don't have the stick in front of me


----------



## Future Mama

Whichever one starts out dark at the beginning of your cycle is the estrogen line, because that one gets lighter as you approach ovulation


----------



## workingttc

My post earlier had the wrong link - sorry - it's 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

This has a pretty helpful description of the lines and what they mean.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> The line close to the absorbent tip is the estrogen line. As your estrogen increases the line actually gets lighter. The other line is the lh line. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will get light (because your estrogen is increasing) and your lh line will darken (indicating you're approaching your lh surge). When you get your peak on the monitor the estrogen line is typically light and the lh line is dark. Hope this helps.

It did the same thing ot me my second month of using. Started my high's 2 days earlier than normal.


----------



## pambolina21

workingttc said:


> My post earlier had the wrong link - sorry - it's
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14
> 
> This has a pretty helpful description of the lines and what they mean.

Awesome! Thank you! That is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, quick up-date. CD14 today, and would say I hope to peak tomorrow or next day. Have bd'd last night, will do the same tonight and prob the next. Hope to get that bfp!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, quick up-date. CD14 today, and would say I hope to peak tomorrow or next day. Have bd'd last night, will do the same tonight and prob the next. Hope to get that bfp!!!

Good luck!! Hope you peak tomorrow! :dust::dust:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks Ladies.
That means my LH line has stayed pretty much the same colour all way through.
My estrogen line became slightly fainter cd 21then went back to usual colour. Think i might put this month down as out just need to get used to cbfm, hoping the next cycle is my lucky one. Anyone else testing yet?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, quick up-date. CD14 today, and would say I hope to peak tomorrow or next day. Have bd'd last night, will do the same tonight and prob the next. Hope to get that bfp!!!

Woo hoo! Time to get your groove on!


----------



## _dreamer_

workingttc said:


> My post earlier had the wrong link - sorry - it's
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14
> 
> This has a pretty helpful description of the lines and what they mean.

This is really useful, thanks for posting that. I'm on CD7 and have one dark blue line (non pee end). So I take this to be oestrogen which should get paler closer to ov as it increases, and another line should start to appear and get darker as LH increases. Makes sense now. Thanks lol


----------



## _dreamer_

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> The line close to the absorbent tip is the estrogen line. As your estrogen increases the line actually gets lighter. The other line is the lh line. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will get light (because your estrogen is increasing) and your lh line will darken (indicating you're approaching your lh surge). When you get your peak on the monitor the estrogen line is typically light and the lh line is dark. Hope this helps.
> 
> It did the same thing ot me my second month of using. Started my high's 2 days earlier than normal.Click to expand...

No...now I'm confused again lol. My dark blue line is closer to the end without the absorbant tip? I'm on CD7 (low)...assuming this should be oestrogen but thats not what is said here...can anyone help?


----------



## baby2310

_dreamer_ said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> The line close to the absorbent tip is the estrogen line. As your estrogen increases the line actually gets lighter. The other line is the lh line. As you approach ovulation, the estrogen line will get light (because your estrogen is increasing) and your lh line will darken (indicating you're approaching your lh surge). When you get your peak on the monitor the estrogen line is typically light and the lh line is dark. Hope this helps.
> 
> It did the same thing ot me my second month of using. Started my high's 2 days earlier than normal.Click to expand...
> 
> No...now I'm confused again lol. My dark blue line is closer to the end without the absorbant tip? I'm on CD7 (low)...assuming this should be oestrogen but thats not what is said here...can anyone help?Click to expand...

Same as mine hun the end furthest from pee end is darkest, i think this is estrogen. Line nearest pee end is LH x


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks baby2310. I've just read back a couple of pages (guess I should have done that in the first place!) and seen that you've already had this conversation lol. everyone is so patient, i love this group :) go team cbfm x


----------



## baby2310

no worries hun, it's what we're all here for.
i know i've found it all very confusing and found this site and this thread in particular a massive support


----------



## StranjeGirl

I wanted to let everyone know that I started taking fertileCM this cycle and WOW! I think it is working!! I am cd 12 today and my estrogen line was lighter but i did not get a high. I usually get a high on cd 12, but my monitor thinks I am on cd 11 so I will be curious to see if it gives me a high tomorrow. Anyway, I had ZERO ewcm last month..sticky all the way through O, and today I had a good amount. There was one other month I had this much but it was a while ago, so I think the fertilecm really worked. Usually my ewcm dries up before I ovulate which doesn't make sense to me (maybe a reason I didn't get pregnant?) so I am curious to see if this time it will last more than a day or 2. I will keep you guys posted if anyone else is having lack of EWCM! :)


----------



## Hispirits

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:i got my first high this morning CD11:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I can't image what i'm am going to be doing all day now :blush: i'm so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that I started taking fertileCM this cycle and WOW! I think it is working!! I am cd 12 today and my estrogen line was lighter but i did not get a high. I usually get a high on cd 12, but my monitor thinks I am on cd 11 so I will be curious to see if it gives me a high tomorrow. Anyway, I had ZERO ewcm last month..sticky all the way through O, and today I had a good amount. There was one other month I had this much but it was a while ago, so I think the fertilecm really worked. Usually my ewcm dries up before I ovulate which doesn't make sense to me (maybe a reason I didn't get pregnant?) so I am curious to see if this time it will last more than a day or 2. I will keep you guys posted if anyone else is having lack of EWCM! :)

I don't get a lot of ewcm either so maybe I'll try fertilecm next month if I don't get a bfp this month. I'm on cd14 and still low on the monitor. I have ovulated as late as cd22 so we'll see what happens.


----------



## pambolina21

I got another High this morning and my OPK was on the dark side (but not positive)....I noticed though that my LH line had more color to it this morning and my estrogen line was getting a teeny tiny lighter...lol...FX for ovulation!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am on first month of CBFM :) I think I'm already out though my temps are same as last cycle :( oh well.....lets pray something good comes out of it trying to hang on to hope :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi - just thought I'd chime in on the EWCM discussion to recommend grapefruit juice. I'd never had EWCM in my life but got it this month on a couple different days. Had read that grapefruit juice helps that so I drank a small glass every morning from 6DPO to OV...I'm sure FertileCM is even better, but just wanted to make a plug for grapefruit juice too :thumbup:

Andrea--my temps were the similar to last month too around where you are (I had the same dip at 9DPO that I had last month, for example) and now they've changed a lot (I'm 16DPO with no AF and my temp just went up). So if you can, don't read too much into them until closer to when AF is due - I think that's when they start to veer off course if your PG - hopefully!!


----------



## Benim

Good morning.
I'm CD12 and I got another High this morning too!!
https://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss189/Apichat2009/Clearblue%20fertility%20monitor/IMG_4427.jpg


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok I am confused. My monitor says cd 12 but I am actually cd 13..didn't program it until day 6. ANyway, I for the last 4 months I have gotten a high no later than cd 12. Today is cd 13 but still saying low, BUT I feel that my estrogen lines these past two days are slightly lighter than the previous ones (even dh agrees which means I am not seeing things that aren't really there) I also had ewcm yeterday. We bd'd last night so it will be hard to tell if I have ewcm today. Last month when it gave me my first two of four highs. I couldn't BARELY see the difference in color. THis month I feel I can reall see it and it is still saying low. ANy thoughts?

As for grapefruit juice... I have read really good things. I drank some during ovulation a couple months ago and literally within hours I got ewcm..so last month I decided to drink a cup from cd 1 through O and I got NO EWCM at all. I think my hormones may have been messed up...anyway I decided to try fertilcm instead because I read for some few people grapefruit juice can delay O. My O seemed to be delayed by a day last month, but now looking at this month I am thinking it is not due to grapefruit juice, just my irratic cycle :( ANyway, for those who are at O time, it worked for me that first month even when I couldn't start it in the first week of my cycle!


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Hi - just thought I'd chime in on the EWCM discussion to recommend grapefruit juice. I'd never had EWCM in my life but got it this month on a couple different days. Had read that grapefruit juice helps that so I drank a small glass every morning from 6DPO to OV...I'm sure FertileCM is even better, but just wanted to make a plug for grapefruit juice too :thumbup:
> 
> Andrea--my temps were the similar to last month too around where you are (I had the same dip at 9DPO that I had last month, for example) and now they've changed a lot (I'm 16DPO with no AF and my temp just went up). So if you can, don't read too much into them until closer to when AF is due - I think that's when they start to veer off course if your PG - hopefully!!

Your temp went back up??? Have you tested?!?!?!


----------



## Future Mama

workingttc said:



> Hi - just thought I'd chime in on the EWCM discussion to recommend grapefruit juice. I'd never had EWCM in my life but got it this month on a couple different days. Had read that grapefruit juice helps that so I drank a small glass every morning from 6DPO to OV...I'm sure FertileCM is even better, but just wanted to make a plug for grapefruit juice too :thumbup:
> 
> Andrea--my temps were the similar to last month too around where you are (I had the same dip at 9DPO that I had last month, for example) and now they've changed a lot (I'm 16DPO with no AF and my temp just went up). So if you can, don't read too much into them until closer to when AF is due - I think that's when they start to veer off course if your PG - hopefully!!

Have you tested yet???


----------



## workingttc

Maybe you are going to go from low to peak? I've heard of several people having that happen and still getting PG. I think I got EWCM this month on a "low" day as well - this I just chalked it up to something flukey and BD'd anyway. 

Too scared to test! I may wait till tomorrow morning if I can hold out, to see if I get another higher temp. Am really just scared there's something wrong, because my temps aren't that high--and I'd think they'd be higher if I were PG. Plus I did get a BFN at 14DPO, which was the worst feeling! At least this way I can keep my hopes up :)

That is so interesting on the grapefruit juice delaying O - mine was 3 or 4 days later than last month this month, so maybe that's why.


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Maybe you are going to go from low to peak? I've heard of several people having that happen and still getting PG. I think I got EWCM this month on a "low" day as well - this I just chalked it up to something flukey and BD'd anyway.
> 
> Too scared to test! I may wait till tomorrow morning if I can hold out, to see if I get another higher temp. Am really just scared there's something wrong, because my temps aren't that high--and I'd think they'd be higher if I were PG. Plus I did get a BFN at 14DPO, which was the worst feeling! At least this way I can keep my hopes up :)
> 
> That is so interesting on the grapefruit juice delaying O - mine was 3 or 4 days later than last month this month, so maybe that's why.

You have so much will power!! I have seen lots of charts on FF where temps have dropped, sometimes even below coverline near AF and then rose a few days later. Fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi girls, well cd 15 for me and got a peak :happydance: yay!
Right, there has been alot of posts on cm recently and most of you seem to suffering with lack of it. I, on the other hand seem to get quite alot. So much so, that hubby has actually said that its almost too 'slippery' down there and has been struggleing to finish due to the lack of feeling because too much ewcm :blush: sorry...far to much info. 
Has anyone one else had this problem? Do you think its as good thing, or could there be something wrong with me?
Because I was on the pill for so long I guess we are just used to normal cm and never really thought to much about it, but now we're not taking anything at all I suppose its all new to use the changes throughout the month. 
Sorry ladies bout the tmi business x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Hi girls, well cd 15 for me and got a peak :happydance: yay!
> Right, there has been alot of posts on cm recently and most of you seem to suffering with lack of it. I, on the other hand seem to get quite alot. So much so, that hubby has actually said that its almost too 'slippery' down there and has been struggleing to finish due to the lack of feeling because too much ewcm :blush: sorry...far to much info.
> Has anyone one else had this problem? Do you think its as good thing, or could there be something wrong with me?
> Because I was on the pill for so long I guess we are just used to normal cm and never really thought to much about it, but now we're not taking anything at all I suppose its all new to use the changes throughout the month.
> Sorry ladies bout the tmi business x

I think it is great that you have lots of EWCM!!! As for dh, I feel if it is not one thing it is another. My dh is having issues just due to ttc...ever since we started trying I have noticed performance problems. ANd I have a chronic pelvic pain condition, and just had leep surgery two months ago, so the longer he lasts the more bad he begins to feel because he knows it is uncomfortable for me, and him feeling bad makes him last even longer and on and on lol. Lets just all hope we catch the egg this month so we can go back to normal sex!!! For me, sometimes I use my hand with him with preseed and then he finishes inside. If your abundance of EWCM becomes too much of a problem you can always try that! Congrats on your peak day! :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'd like to join! Just finished my first cycle on CBFM and hoping for a BFP this weekend! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## pambolina21

I always have CM problems....last time I had EWCM was during AF.....grrr.....I've had two days of high temps if I get one more FF will put me as ovulating but my CM doesn't match up......so confusing...lol...


----------



## StranjeGirl

Lollipopbop said:


> I'd like to join! Just finished my first cycle on CBFM and hoping for a BFP this weekend!
> Good luck everyone!

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Have you guys ever had ewcm mixed with creamy cm at the same time? That is what I had yesterday...it was very clearly both mixed together. Is this normal? I marked it as EWCm on my chart? Was that the right thing to do?


----------



## Claire1

edit


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> Have you guys ever had ewcm mixed with creamy cm at the same time? That is what I had yesterday...it was very clearly both mixed together. Is this normal? I marked it as EWCm on my chart? Was that the right thing to do?

Hey strange girl i am having something similar the past few days.
Now on CD 24, still getting highs and lots of ewcm/creamy cm. Very slippery nd stretchy but slightly creamy in colour rather than transparent.
I don't know what to think anymore. ither ovulation is delayed or i am just having a wacky cycle.
Can't even remember if had something similar last month.
What CD are you?


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever had ewcm mixed with creamy cm at the same time? That is what I had yesterday...it was very clearly both mixed together. Is this normal? I marked it as EWCm on my chart? Was that the right thing to do?
> 
> Hey strange girl i am having something similar the past few days.
> Now on CD 24, still getting highs and lots of ewcm/creamy cm. Very slippery nd stretchy but slightly creamy in colour rather than transparent.
> I don't know what to think anymore. ither ovulation is delayed or i am just having a wacky cycle.
> Can't even remember if had something similar last month.
> What CD are you?Click to expand...

Oh good so maybe it is normal then! I am cd 13 and still getting lows. I usually get a high on cd 12 and thought for sure i would get one this morning since I had EWCM, but noooo :( I freak out every month that I am not going ot ovulate this month. Patience is a virtue!!! I hope your peak comes soon!!


----------



## baby2310

Same to you hun!
It's wierd cos i got a + opk last cycle at cd 16. Whole reason i got the cbfm is cos i can never tell what is going on from 1 cycle to the next.
Not expecting a peak as 1st time using monitor but it would be good if i did! 
Persuaded DH to have :sex: again today anyway  we thought we'd missed our chance this month now so decided not to bd anymore as were both tired but due to ewcm we said we'd try again. At this point i don't mind if i even get a low at least i would know something is happening! 
Hope your peak arrives in th morning!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Same to you hun!
> It's wierd cos i got a + opk last cycle at cd 16. Whole reason i got the cbfm is cos i can never tell what is going on from 1 cycle to the next.
> Not expecting a peak as 1st time using monitor but it would be good if i did!
> Persuaded DH to have :sex: again today anyway  we thought we'd missed our chance this month now so decided not to bd anymore as were both tired but due to ewcm we said we'd try again. At this point i don't mind if i even get a low at least i would know something is happening!
> Hope your peak arrives in th morning!

I got a peak my first cycle, but I always get 2 days of positive opk. A couple cycles I got a positive opk the night before getting a peak, so I can see how someone who only had one day of positive opk might miss their peak reading. I love the monitor but I am seeing that it is upsetting me every month!!! I have decided to be a man in my next life!


----------



## baby2310

lol, even DH said to me today how much easier men have got it when ttc. Not totally easy as still a pressure to "supply the sperm" but we were talking about the monitor and pre seed and temping etc. and he said he's so glad he doesn't have to do all this. Hope we get our :bfp:s soon so we can live a normal life again.
I'm beginning to think more and more that i am just starting to ov as have had a hot tugging sensation in my ovaries this evening. Have probably stressed myself out again and delayed ov, so annoyng!


----------



## pambolina21

Can starting a new medication delay ovulation?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

workingttc said:


> Hi - just thought I'd chime in on the EWCM discussion to recommend grapefruit juice. I'd never had EWCM in my life but got it this month on a couple different days. Had read that grapefruit juice helps that so I drank a small glass every morning from 6DPO to OV...I'm sure FertileCM is even better, but just wanted to make a plug for grapefruit juice too :thumbup:
> 
> Andrea--my temps were the similar to last month too around where you are (I had the same dip at 9DPO that I had last month, for example) and now they've changed a lot (I'm 16DPO with no AF and my temp just went up). So if you can, don't read too much into them until closer to when AF is due - I think that's when they start to veer off course if your PG - hopefully!!

Thanks :) I hope its a good thing then :) Pam I would not think so....unless its a fertility med that causes you to ovulate such as Clomid....Mine was delayed with Clomid and since Clomid my cycle has increased by a few days which is kind of strange so I guess you'd have to ask the doctor?


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> Can starting a new medication delay ovulation?

I would think it would be more the reason you are taking the medication...like if you are sick or something? How late are you?


----------



## _dreamer_

morning ladies, how are you all today? those waiting for peaks did you get them today? CD9 and low which i was expecting. has anyone else noticed that some sticks have a very white square window showing the lines, and some are more transparent?


----------



## trixie79

i noticed that too dreamer......dont know why it is though, 
mine now hasnt asked for any sticks since ovulation and i was afraid that my ovulation was delayed as ff took away my crosshairs, but i had a spike in temp this morning so im officially 6dpo!
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## baby2310

Cd 25 and finally gone low again. So know something is happening at least. How soon does af normally arrive for you after a low?


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies:flower:

Just wondered if you could tell me what your sticks looked like when you got a peak, am ttc after m/c and think I peaked today so was hoping you could help me.

Thankyou.


----------



## Future Mama

When I get a peak the estrogen line is very light and lh line(the one close to the absorbent tip) is dark. Hope this helps.


----------



## Future Mama

I FINALLY got a high today on cd15! I looked at the lines on the stick and both are about the same color today. I'm excited but dh hurt his hip real bad last night playing basketball so I'm really hoping we'll be able to bd tonight. :(


----------



## pambolina21

Well I got another High this morning....grrrr....but according to my temps and FF I ovulated on the 11th....which makes NO sense at all...I really don't think I did! And if I did, I'm screwed! We didn't DTD that day or the day before but we did the day after but really late....if I did ovulate on the 11th I know I wouldn't have conceived.....so I'm hoping I haven't ovulated cause honestly I haven't had a positive OPK yet.....why does TTC have to be so frustrating and confusing!!!???????


----------



## Narla83

Future Mama said:


> When I get a peak the estrogen line is very light and lh line(the one close to the absorbent tip) is dark. Hope this helps.

Yes it really does!! I checked on poas website as well and confirms it is a peak, not sure why my cbfm is not picking it up but guessing my hormones are a bit doolally after m/c!! Im off to bd!!

Thanks again soooooo much!!:flower:


----------



## Future Mama

Narla83 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> When I get a peak the estrogen line is very light and lh line(the one close to the absorbent tip) is dark. Hope this helps.
> 
> Yes it really does!! I checked on poas website as well and confirms it is a peak, not sure why my cbfm is not picking it up but guessing my hormones are a bit doolally after m/c!! Im off to bd!!
> 
> Thanks again soooooo much!!:flower:Click to expand...

Good luck!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sumaspikey

Hi, please can I join your lovely group? The success rate for the CBFM is very encouraging and right now after 14 cycles I need all the encouragement I can get!

I haven't got the monitor just yet and I'm only on cycle day 12 so I won't be any use for another couple of weeks but I'd like to join anyway!

Will start to use the CBFM on or around 29th April, with AF due on or around 26th May.

xxx


----------



## workingttc

Hi Ladies, sad to say I won't be adding to the CBFM success rate this month. AF arrived for me late last night at 16 DPO. It was a bizarre cycle, so I'm hopeful that this next one will be less stressful at least, and maybe I'll get my BFP! 2nd cycle with CBFM seems to have a good success record! If you've got a list going for May, please put me down as testing on May 10 (if I can hold out that long!!). Good luck ladies, and thanks for all your support!!


----------



## Benim

I try for almost 5 cycle after ectopic last year and this month is my first time with clearblue fertility monitor I still hope. Keep trying *workingttc* i'm here with you and all ladies.


----------



## Benim

Welcome *Sumaspikey*


----------



## Future Mama

workingttc said:


> Hi Ladies, sad to say I won't be adding to the CBFM success rate this month. AF arrived for me late last night at 16 DPO. It was a bizarre cycle, so I'm hopeful that this next one will be less stressful at least, and maybe I'll get my BFP! 2nd cycle with CBFM seems to have a good success record! If you've got a list going for May, please put me down as testing on May 10 (if I can hold out that long!!). Good luck ladies, and thanks for all your support!!

Sorry to hear that:( But it seems like most women are successful their second month of using the cbfm, so hopefully May will be your month!


----------



## workingttc

Thank you! Fx'd for you for this month! This is such a helpful thread, thank you for starting it! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

PS - I notice you have a SMEP ticker. Have you used that plan? Thinking about trying it this month. The last few months we've BD every day for like 4 or 5 days leading up to OV so I'm thinking DH's swimmers may be too depleted by OV day. Might be better to try an every other day approach like SMEP's. Not sure though...Have you heard much about people having success with SMEP?


----------



## trixie79

workingttc im so sorry and even your temps looked good....well hopefully net month....ill prob be with you.............

just got a suzy reading...predicting conception in july!


----------



## _dreamer_

Welcome Sumaspikey, I'm on CD9 of my first cycle using CBFM - feeling the love so far!

Benim - good luck with your first month of CBFM :)

WorkingTTC - sorry to hear this wasnt your month, fingers crossed for May hun

Trixie79 where do you get a suzy reading from?


----------



## Future Mama

workingttc said:


> PS - I notice you have a SMEP ticker. Have you used that plan? Thinking about trying it this month. The last few months we've BD every day for like 4 or 5 days leading up to OV so I'm thinking DH's swimmers may be too depleted by OV day. Might be better to try an every other day approach like SMEP's. Not sure though...Have you heard much about people having success with SMEP?

I honestly haven't really used SMEP, but heard it works really well. It's too hard for us to stick to a strict schedule of bding every other day. Now that I'm using the monitor we try and bd on high and peak days and then whenever else we want during the month.


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc, I am so sorry to hear af arrived :( Hang in there and de-stress this next week. I have to say that is one nice thing about having af, i don't have to pee on sticks or take my temp if i don't want to! I sleep so well during that week!!

I am cd 14 today and still getting lows?? I usually get highs beginning on cd 12, and I had ewcm cd 12 and 13...not sure about today yet. Does this point to an annov cycle??? Ok, now I just went to the restroom and had some spotting??? I feel like I am so messed up..this is so depressing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> workingttc, I am so sorry to hear af arrived :( Hang in there and de-stress this next week. I have to say that is one nice thing about having af, i don't have to pee on sticks or take my temp if i don't want to! I sleep so well during that week!!
> 
> I am cd 14 today and still getting lows?? I usually get highs beginning on cd 12, and I had ewcm cd 12 and 13...not sure about today yet. Does this point to an annov cycle??? Ok, now I just went to the restroom and had some spotting??? I feel like I am so messed up..this is so depressing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?

I didn't get a high until today and it's cd15 for me. How long is your cycle usually? Mine is usually 30-32 days so don't stress yet, you probably will only have 1 or 2 highs before your peaks, or may not have any highs.


----------



## baby2310

Sorry to hear she arrive workingttc, hope 2 cycle using cbfm is lucky for you
:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> workingttc, I am so sorry to hear af arrived :( Hang in there and de-stress this next week. I have to say that is one nice thing about having af, i don't have to pee on sticks or take my temp if i don't want to! I sleep so well during that week!!
> 
> I am cd 14 today and still getting lows?? I usually get highs beginning on cd 12, and I had ewcm cd 12 and 13...not sure about today yet. Does this point to an annov cycle??? Ok, now I just went to the restroom and had some spotting??? I feel like I am so messed up..this is so depressing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
> 
> I didn't get a high until today and it's cd15 for me. How long is your cycle usually? Mine is usually 30-32 days so don't stress yet, you probably will only have 1 or 2 highs before your peaks, or may not have any highs.Click to expand...

I hope you are right. Lately I have been ovulating on cd 15 or 16. I am all of a sudden spotting. Can this be ovulation spotting if I do end up Oing on cd 16? I was worried that it was from intercourse because we bd'd the night before last and it was my first time in a month due to bleeding last time we did it...I had a leep done in January and bled after bding at the beginning of march. But if I had bled from BD I would have seen it by now right? Especially with so much ewcm coming out the past 2 days I think I would have seen some color. This is a very small amt but it is pink. I wish I could just sleep for a week and wake up and know what happened lol.


----------



## Future Mama

I would assume that it ovulation spotting, considering the ewcm you're having. I would keep bding for the next few days just in case.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I would assume that it ovulation spotting, considering the ewcm you're having. I would keep bding for the next few days just in case.

Thanks! That makes me feel better!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks so much for the nice words ladies. StranjeGirl, it is a relief not to have to temp or worry about all this for a week, I agree. I'm honestly about ready to swear off the temping - it really screwed me up this cycle, especially having it increase yesterday and then go up even more today even though AF is fully, unquestionably here. Just feel like I can't rely on it to tell me anything at all. But maybe coming to that realization will help me be calmer next cycle!

And I agree that it is likely OV spotting you're having. Your CBFM may just be missing your LH surge somehow. peeonastick.com has a good discussion of how easily that can happen. do you use OPKs in addition to the monitor? If not, maybe try peeing on one of those and see what it says? I like the monitor but I feel like I need to use both the OPKs and the monitor just in case. 

Cheering all of you girls on!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Thanks so much for the nice words ladies. StranjeGirl, it is a relief not to have to temp or worry about all this for a week, I agree. I'm honestly about ready to swear off the temping - it really screwed me up this cycle, especially having it increase yesterday and then go up even more today even though AF is fully, unquestionably here. Just feel like I can't rely on it to tell me anything at all. But maybe coming to that realization will help me be calmer next cycle!
> 
> And I agree that it is likely OV spotting you're having. Your CBFM may just be missing your LH surge somehow. peeonastick.com has a good discussion of how easily that can happen. do you use OPKs in addition to the monitor? If not, maybe try peeing on one of those and see what it says? I like the monitor but I feel like I need to use both the OPKs and the monitor just in case.
> Cheering all of you girls on!!!

I am starting to agree about the temping. i am really considering just temping until O is confirmed and then stopping. I notice that I start waking up earlier and earlier to temp, at like 4am during the last part of two week wait. I think I might try that this month if I do O. 

I have been using opks for the past 2 days. I just realized though that I had started taking baby aspirin again this month. I took it one other month and spotted at around the same time of my cycle. I stopped the baby aspirin because I didn't wan to make the bleeding worse, and then never started it again til now. I posted a question to see if there is a correlation. I found some stuff on google that said aspirin can make you spot. I get nervous because when I was young I had constant periods that would last for a month, stop for a week or two and then start again for another month...so I was on BC for 20 years due to that and have been off for 5 months now...so every time i see spotting i freak out. Ahhh the joys of being a woman.


----------



## workingttc

Aspirin can thin your blood, so yes, I think that definitely might have a correlation. I'd stop taking it, I think, if I were you. I'm sure it hasn't harmed you at all but no need to have an additional source of confusion!!

That's my exact plan for the temping this cycle! Confirm OV and then stop. I had the same issue - was barely sleeping in the mornings I was so anxious to take my temp and then I worried the whole time about whether the time difference or the fact that I'd been awake before I took it, etc. made a difference. Not worth it for me!! I'll let you know how it goes - hopefully you'll get your BFP this cycle though and you won't have to worry about it!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies,
Im on my second peak today and have 2 lines showing on my stick. I googled pictures of cbfm sticks and found this - https://community.babycentre.co.uk/pcphoto/342575. It was really helpful, apparently a peak can look like 2 lines on your stick but the lh line (nearest the poas end) is slightly or very dark, but its also perfectly fine if that are both similar in colour! Ant the estrogen line is fainter or the same colour. Most of the pics looked like both lines were a similar colour.
Also, found another thread where ladies have put the pics of their peak sticks on the month they got there bfp's and most of them had 2 lines pretty much the same colour. Dont know about you, but this is music to my ears as thats what mine look like...yay!!!
Hope this is good news for you ladies as well??? x


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im on my second peak today and have 2 lines showing on my stick. I googled pictures of cbfm sticks and found this - https://community.babycentre.co.uk/pcphoto/342575. It was really helpful, apparently a peak can look like 2 lines on your stick but the lh line (nearest the poas end) is slightly or very dark, but its also perfectly fine if that are both similar in colour! Ant the estrogen line is fainter or the same colour. Most of the pics looked like both lines were a similar colour.
> Also, found another thread where ladies have put the pics of their peak sticks on the month they got there bfp's and most of them had 2 lines pretty much the same colour. Dont know about you, but this is music to my ears as thats what mine look like...yay!!!
> Hope this is good news for you ladies as well??? x

Good to know what I'm looking for, still on low at the mo and they do indeed look the same as the low pic. Thanks for posting x


----------



## pambolina21

Can someone please look at my chart and tell me what you think? I'm so confused because FF says I ovulated but I haven't even gotten a positive OPK!


----------



## Future Mama

I've never temped before but it does look like you ovulated. Are you using opks along with the monitor?


----------



## workingttc

I think it's really hard to tell. It seems to me that it will depend a lot on your temp tomorrow - if it's up, I'd say you did OV. If it goes back down, I'd say there's a decent chance you didn't.


----------



## pambolina21

yea I am using OPK's as well and I haven't seen a positive yet....

Working....I agree with you....I played with FF by inputing for tomorrow's temp and I made it a low temp and it took everything away....so I guess tomorrow will tell!!!


----------



## baby2310

Good luck pambolina!
I think i am o'ing now judging by cm but cbfm has gone down to low today. This could be because i had to use another batch of tests or could be cos had a drink in the night and was too diluted to test. Have been told that it can go to low and still ov because it's first cycle and needs to get used to me, i just dont know anymore.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im on my second peak today and have 2 lines showing on my stick. I googled pictures of cbfm sticks and found this - https://community.babycentre.co.uk/pcphoto/342575. It was really helpful, apparently a peak can look like 2 lines on your stick but the lh line (nearest the poas end) is slightly or very dark, but its also perfectly fine if that are both similar in colour! Ant the estrogen line is fainter or the same colour. Most of the pics looked like both lines were a similar colour.
> Also, found another thread where ladies have put the pics of their peak sticks on the month they got there bfp's and most of them had 2 lines pretty much the same colour. Dont know about you, but this is music to my ears as thats what mine look like...yay!!!
> Hope this is good news for you ladies as well??? x

I am so glad to hear that since my estrogen line never gets that light!! THank you for posting this!

I also want to say that my monitor is a total LIAR!!! As everyone knows I have been stressing due to getting low fertility when I should have peaked this morning or next, and I just did an opk and it is positive. I knew my estrogen lines had slightly faded but it didn't pick it up the day before yesterday. The weird thing is that my estrogen line looked darker this morning than last? but I will see what it says tomorrow. So for all of you who are worried that it is telling you something than different months, don't stress too much until you KNOW you haven't O'd...obviously it can miss some stuff even if it knows your cycle (cycle 5 for me) And thanks to everyone for helping calm my nerves today :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> yea I am using OPK's as well and I haven't seen a positive yet....
> 
> Working....I agree with you....I played with FF by inputing for tomorrow's temp and I made it a low temp and it took everything away....so I guess tomorrow will tell!!!

I know it can look like you did, but I think by your CM and not a clear huge temp rise, that you will probably O very soon? What are your normal post-O temps?


----------



## pambolina21

StranjeGirl said:


> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> yea I am using OPK's as well and I haven't seen a positive yet....
> 
> Working....I agree with you....I played with FF by inputing for tomorrow's temp and I made it a low temp and it took everything away....so I guess tomorrow will tell!!!
> 
> I know it can look like you did, but I think by your CM and not a clear huge temp rise, that you will probably O very soon? What are your normal post-O temps?Click to expand...

I dunno sweetie...I don't usually temp....lol....


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pambolina21 said:
> 
> 
> yea I am using OPK's as well and I haven't seen a positive yet....
> 
> Working....I agree with you....I played with FF by inputing for tomorrow's temp and I made it a low temp and it took everything away....so I guess tomorrow will tell!!!
> 
> I know it can look like you did, but I think by your CM and not a clear huge temp rise, that you will probably O very soon? What are your normal post-O temps?Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno sweetie...I don't usually temp....lol....Click to expand...

Got it! I will say that with my temps it can look like I o'd sometimes because it will raise by like .3 degrees, but I now know my post O temps and can tell the difference between what looks like an O and what really is. I think with your cm you should be Oing very soon!


----------



## Sumaspikey

workingttc said:


> Hi Ladies, sad to say I won't be adding to the CBFM success rate this month. AF arrived for me late last night at 16 DPO. It was a bizarre cycle, so I'm hopeful that this next one will be less stressful at least, and maybe I'll get my BFP! 2nd cycle with CBFM seems to have a good success record! If you've got a list going for May, please put me down as testing on May 10 (if I can hold out that long!!). Good luck ladies, and thanks for all your support!!

Thanks everybody, I'm feeling more fertile already.

That's a shame workingttc but yes I think second cycle with CBFM is definitely the charm. 

We will all be knocked up very soon! xx


----------



## trixie79

_dreamer_ said:


> Welcome Sumaspikey, I'm on CD9 of my first cycle using CBFM - feeling the love so far!
> 
> Benim - good luck with your first month of CBFM :)
> 
> WorkingTTC - sorry to hear this wasnt your month, fingers crossed for May hun
> 
> Trixie79 where do you get a suzy reading from?

i got a gail reading...she predicts a july conception and testing...a girl and a nov 2012 conception ...a girl
i got a suzy reading too..she predicted a july conception and august testing..a boy and a 2015 conception...a girl
i just googled baby readings

ill take anything at this point! they only cost a fiver and they email you their reading!


----------



## pambolina21

Ok...so my temp stayed up today....so FF still say's I ovulated...I still don't know about that....so I dunno what to do now....do I continue using the monitor? It gave me another High this morning....I've had nothing but High's since CD6....What do you ladies think I should do? Keep using the monitor or should I stop? And if I stop how do I get it to stop asking for sticks? Just leave it alone?


----------



## baby2310

I personally would keep doing sticks hun. I did but is my first cycle and wanted to make it accurate as possible for next cycle x


----------



## Future Mama

I agree I would keep using the monitor until it goes back down to low


----------



## pambolina21

I never got a low before....I've only had High's since CD6, since I started using it.


----------



## trixie79

id keep using the monitor, when it gives a peak it doesnt ask for any more sticks.....if you keep getting highs, just keep dtd and it will know you better for your next cycle x


----------



## workingttc

I agree with everyone else - I'd keep using it. Your temp is above the coverline but not that far above, so I think there's still a possibility it could really spike if you haven't OV'd yet. And as someone said, the more tests you do the more the monitor gets to know you, so it can only help! Good luck!!


----------



## Future Mama

I got another high today on my monitor, I'm on cd16. I've been using opks also and this morning was almost positive, I decided to do another one just now which is very clearly positive:happydance: I'm assuming I'll get a peak on the monitor tomorrow morning. We didn't bd yesterday but definitely will for atleast the next 3-4 days. The first picture was this morning, the second one was a few minutes ago with the test line on the left!
 



Attached Files:







almost positive.JPG
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4









positive opk.JPG
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> I got another high today on my monitor, I'm on cd16. I've been using opks also and this morning was almost positive, I decided to do another one just now which is very clearly positive:happydance: I'm assuming I'll get a peak on the monitor tomorrow morning. We didn't bd yesterday but definitely will for atleast the next 3-4 days. The first picture was this morning, the second one was a few minutes ago with the test line on the left!

:sex::sex::sex::yipee::yipee:


----------



## _dreamer_

Ooo just seen on the first page lollipopbob is due to test tomorrow...

Hi lollipopbob - are you testing in the morning? How do you feel about this month? Got my fingers crossed for your BFP x


----------



## _dreamer_

Go future mama lol lots of BD'ing for you - hope you get your peak tomorrow x

Trixie79 - i kind of want to do a predicition, but if it puts me ages away i think it will upset me! will wait and see for a bit i think


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> Ooo just seen on the first page lollipopbob is due to test tomorrow...
> 
> Hi lollipopbob - are you testing in the morning? How do you feel about this month? Got my fingers crossed for your BFP x

I Just noticed that too. we definitely need some more :bfp: on that front page.

i've been getting highs for 3 days so far (cd13 today):sex: 1 or twice a day. only thing i have found odd is not much cm this month, but i've been using conceive plus. my ff looks like its going to ov tomorrow maybe sunday and i have had a few ov twinges. so all going good so far.
hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks ladies....I'll keep testing and hope for the best!


----------



## StranjeGirl

pambolina21 said:


> Ok...so my temp stayed up today....so FF still say's I ovulated...I still don't know about that....so I dunno what to do now....do I continue using the monitor? It gave me another High this morning....I've had nothing but High's since CD6....What do you ladies think I should do? Keep using the monitor or should I stop? And if I stop how do I get it to stop asking for sticks? Just leave it alone?

It's too bad the sticks are so expensive. I would keep using them, or use the internet cheapie opks a couple times a day (i use one step ones that are SUPER cheap, so I test 2-3 times a day around O day) If you don't give it a stick it will just go on to the next day. That is one thing I dont like about it. I tried to give it a stick when it didn't ask and it didn't read it. I wish we had some control on when we wanted to test.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I got another high today on my monitor, I'm on cd16. I've been using opks also and this morning was almost positive, I decided to do another one just now which is very clearly positive:happydance: I'm assuming I'll get a peak on the monitor tomorrow morning. We didn't bd yesterday but definitely will for atleast the next 3-4 days. The first picture was this morning, the second one was a few minutes ago with the test line on the left!

Yay! I am right with you! I seem to follow your cycle lol!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I got another high today on my monitor, I'm on cd16. I've been using opks also and this morning was almost positive, I decided to do another one just now which is very clearly positive:happydance: I'm assuming I'll get a peak on the monitor tomorrow morning. We didn't bd yesterday but definitely will for atleast the next 3-4 days. The first picture was this morning, the second one was a few minutes ago with the test line on the left!
> 
> Yay! I am right with you! I seem to follow your cycle lol!Click to expand...

Did you get a high on your monitor yet?


----------



## StranjeGirl

FYI-
I got my peak this morning after getting a pos opk last night, and still pos opk this morning (mine usually lasts 2 days, does everyone else's?) However, my lh line is lighter than my estrogen line. My estrogen line is pretty dark, even darker than last month. It barely fades for me. I am worried that this might be a hormonal problem? I don't have symptoms of low estrogen, but I read that low estrogen can cause your lining to be thin and baby can't implant. Does anyone think I should be worried about the estrogen line being darker? Also my ewcm seems to be dried up and sticky by the time I get my lh surge??


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I got another high today on my monitor, I'm on cd16. I've been using opks also and this morning was almost positive, I decided to do another one just now which is very clearly positive:happydance: I'm assuming I'll get a peak on the monitor tomorrow morning. We didn't bd yesterday but definitely will for atleast the next 3-4 days. The first picture was this morning, the second one was a few minutes ago with the test line on the left!
> 
> Yay! I am right with you! I seem to follow your cycle lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get a high on your monitor yet?Click to expand...

I got my peak on the correct day... no highs this month. Very weird!


----------



## Claire1

Right, 2ww for me. FX'd for bfp eeek. xx


----------



## trixie79

_dreamer_ said:


> Go future mama lol lots of BD'ing for you - hope you get your peak tomorrow x
> 
> Trixie79 - i kind of want to do a predicition, but if it puts me ages away i think it will upset me! will wait and see for a bit i think

wait and see if they are right with me first!!!:hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

I think I also will be working on BD this weekend. Day 17 and still showing high on the monitor (9th day I think), but did an opk test and it was looking pretty close to positive (of course I have a hard time telling which is why I'm trying to use the monitor lol). Plus FF has the best days this weekend (but I don't temp so). Will try an opk again tonight although I never seem to get anything on them except using FMU (which the directions say I'm supposed to use). We'll see if I can minimize my drinking and peeing after 2pm (so hard for me to do!). 

Also how do you gals take such good pics of the opks? my camera never seems to focus right.. maybe my camera just stinks though lol. Maybe i should try the camera on my phone instead. I'm not sure my DH will go with buying a new camera just so I can take opk pictures :wacko:

funny story, DH came up to me this morning and asked if we would be "family planning" tonight (his term for BD). Apparently he tries not to cross his legs on BD days!! :thumbup: I thought it was kind of funny


----------



## Future Mama

I usually use the camera on my cellphone to take pictures. It tends to focus a little better than my regular camera.


----------



## baby2310

congrats to all those who have got their :bfp: this month.
Good luck to all you ladies with peaks/ positive opks, i hope this is your month!

Having a bit of a down day today. All ewcm has disappeared now, have no idea how many dpo i am as think i ov'd after montior went to low. Don't know when AF is due anymore so have no idea when to test :-(


----------



## workingttc

Sorry you're having a down day, baby2310. That's the worst part of this whole process - all the low points, confusion, and disappointment. Sometimes I feel like having a little information (like having the monitor for example, or temping) is worse than not know anything, at least from a stress and confusion perspective. How many days into your cycle are you? 

Tobaira - that is funny - I love men's theories/ideas on this stuff! It's so cute how they try to help. My DH thinks the fact that my AF was really late last month means were "closer" to conceiving. I was like, aw sweetie, if only...


----------



## baby2310

Hi hun, today is CD 26. AF is so irregular, last few months have been around 30 days so thought i was getting more regular but now i think i may have ov'd later so therefore AF will be later.
I wish i could just sit back and relax about it all but i've wanted this for so long now. I have suffered with vaginismus until the end of last year when i finally got it under control. 
Feels like one thing after another 8-[


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?


----------



## baby2310

I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?

I would bd everyday for the next few days, especially the peak days on the cbfm. Did you get a peak today on the monitor? I am so confused right now, I got a positive yesterday around 12 on an opk, but high on the monitor. I took multiple opks throughout the day (because I'm nuts) and all of them were negative after the first positive one. This morning I got another high on the monitor and a VERY positive opk again. I have no idea what's going on this month!


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
> I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
> I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.

That's a good sign!! Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?
> 
> I would bd everyday for the next few days, especially the peak days on the cbfm. Did you get a peak today on the monitor? I am so confused right now, I got a positive yesterday around 12 on an opk, but high on the monitor. I took multiple opks throughout the day (because I'm nuts) and all of them were negative after the first positive one. This morning I got another high on the monitor and a VERY positive opk again. I have no idea what's going on this month!Click to expand...

I forget, is it your firsmt month using it hun? Either way i've seen some ladies say that they got positive OPK but only high on CBFM. They still got :bfp: Sometimes the machine can miss it due to the testing window. I would keep bding if i were you when possible. Good luck!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?
> 
> 
> 
> I would bd everyday for the next few days, especially the peak days on the cbfm. Did you get a peak today on the monitor? I am so confused right now, I got a positive yesterday around 12 on an opk, but high on the monitor. I took multiple opks throughout the day (because I'm nuts) and all of them were negative after the first positive one. This morning I got another high on the monitor and a VERY positive opk again. I have no idea what's going on this month!Click to expand...

Do you drink a lot of water? Maybe this is why you were getting negatives until morning when your urine was concentrated? It sounds like you are right there, so keep bding!!!!

I got another peak and positive opk, although the one yesterday was a bit stronger. It has now been like 40 hrs since my first positive opk and I have not had ovulation pain yet. As much as I don't like the pain, I like knowing what is going on down there!!!


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?
> 
> I would bd everyday for the next few days, especially the peak days on the cbfm. Did you get a peak today on the monitor? I am so confused right now, I got a positive yesterday around 12 on an opk, but high on the monitor. I took multiple opks throughout the day (because I'm nuts) and all of them were negative after the first positive one. This morning I got another high on the monitor and a VERY positive opk again. I have no idea what's going on this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I forget, is it your firsmt month using it hun? Either way i've seen some ladies say that they got positive OPK but only high on CBFM. They still got :bfp: Sometimes the machine can miss it due to the testing window. I would keep bding if i were you when possible. Good luck!Click to expand...

It's my second month using it. Last month was so clear, I had highs for 4 days, then my 2 peaks and the last high so assumed this month would be similar. Oh well, I guess we'll just keep bding for a few days and hopefully it'll work!


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
> I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
> I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.
> 
> That's a good sign!! Are you having any other symptoms?Click to expand...

Thanks hun. My left ovary is cramping a little. I'm struggling to sleep at night and have heard this can be a symptom too but trying not to read too much into it. Only other thing is i'm a little gassy :blush: DH says it's nothing new lol but i feel like its more than normal.
No sore bbs anymore though, not tired or headachey and no nausea.
Had some brown spotting at 18 dpo which thought was ov spotting so we bd that night too.
So not many symptoms really, hence why not feeling confident


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
> I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
> I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.

I think that is really good!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## baby2310

Keep bd'ing ladies, sounds very promising to me!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyL said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So, I got my first high day today CD 13, and did an OPK this afternoon that said I surged, so I'm guessing the monitor should show peak in the morning!! I don't temp, so I don't know if tomorrow should count as ov day or sunday? I think I caught the LH surge really early on, so I'm a little confused. I am not having any EWCM, but I don't always get it every month. Actually, not having much CM at all!! I hope that doesn't hurt our chances. Will be using preseed though, so maybe that will help. Me and DH started to not BD last night since I was so tired and had not gotten any high days yet, but we decided to anyways, so I'm glad we did!! I guess we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow. Is that too much? This is my 4th cycle TTC (2nd with the CBFM), and we do it every night for 3 nights once I get a surge, and it hasn't happened yet. So, I'm wondering if we should go to every other day? Thoughts/opinions on this?
> 
> I would bd everyday for the next few days, especially the peak days on the cbfm. Did you get a peak today on the monitor? I am so confused right now, I got a positive yesterday around 12 on an opk, but high on the monitor. I took multiple opks throughout the day (because I'm nuts) and all of them were negative after the first positive one. This morning I got another high on the monitor and a VERY positive opk again. I have no idea what's going on this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I forget, is it your firsmt month using it hun? Either way i've seen some ladies say that they got positive OPK but only high on CBFM. They still got :bfp: Sometimes the machine can miss it due to the testing window. I would keep bding if i were you when possible. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> It's my second month using it. Last month was so clear, I had highs for 4 days, then my 2 peaks and the last high so assumed this month would be similar. Oh well, I guess we'll just keep bding for a few days and hopefully it'll work!Click to expand...

This is my fifth month using the monitor and I had always had 2-4 highs and 2 peaks, and this month I had no highs and 2 peaks. Sometimes it just has a mind of its own I guess.


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
> I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
> I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.
> 
> That's a good sign!! Are you having any other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. My left ovary is cramping a little. I'm struggling to sleep at night and have heard this can be a symptom too but trying not to read too much into it. Only other thing is i'm a little gassy :blush: DH says it's nothing new lol but i feel like its more than normal.
> No sore bbs anymore though, not tired or headachey and no nausea.
> Had some brown spotting at 18 dpo which thought was ov spotting so we bd that night too.
> So not many symptoms really, hence why not feeling confidentClick to expand...

I have heard some people say they had less symptoms the month they actually got pregnant! Keep positive! It's only over when you know who arrives!!


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cd 27 and ewcm is back with a vengeance!
> I have read it can be an early symptom but really trying not to think like that.
> I'm convinced it'ss not our month this month and really determined not to get my hopes up. DH is ill so if it is ov then we def are out.
> 
> That's a good sign!! Are you having any other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. My left ovary is cramping a little. I'm struggling to sleep at night and have heard this can be a symptom too but trying not to read too much into it. Only other thing is i'm a little gassy :blush: DH says it's nothing new lol but i feel like its more than normal.
> No sore bbs anymore though, not tired or headachey and no nausea.
> Had some brown spotting at 18 dpo which thought was ov spotting so we bd that night too.
> So not many symptoms really, hence why not feeling confidentClick to expand...
> 
> I have heard some people say they had less symptoms the month they actually got pregnant! Keep positive! It's only over when you know who arrives!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, god i hope she's stay away!
Go on an easter break :witch: please!


----------



## LadyL

Hey y'all. I did get a peak on the monitor this am, and a + OPK, so I must have caught my surge at the very beginning yesterday. I have zero EWCM though, I really hope that doesn't hurt my chances (using preseed though). We BD thurs, fri, and we will again tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully that will be enough. And yes, I have been drinking more water lately (trying to keep my caffeine intake <200mg/day). I read that helps with conceiving. 

Baby2310, 
when are you due to test? My friend who's preg now said she had lots of gas before she found out she was preg!! Maybe a good sign!! Good luck!!


----------



## baby2310

LadyL said:


> Hey y'all. I did get a peak on the monitor this am, and a + OPK, so I must have caught my surge at the very beginning yesterday. I have zero EWCM though, I really hope that doesn't hurt my chances (using preseed though). We BD thurs, fri, and we will again tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully that will be enough. And yes, I have been drinking more water lately (trying to keep my caffeine intake <200mg/day). I read that helps with conceiving.
> 
> Baby2310,
> when are you due to test? My friend who's preg now said she had lots of gas before she found out she was preg!! Maybe a good sign!! Good luck!!

Good luck hun, i hope you catch that eggy!
I think i'm next on the list to test. I was going to test 21st, based on 30 day cycle AF would be due tues but wanted to leave it a couple of extra days as i'm not always regular.
I really hope it's positive!


----------



## Future Mama

Have any of you ever been nauseous around ovulation? I feel so nauseous today like I could throw up at any minute.


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> Have any of you ever been nauseous around ovulation? I feel so nauseous today like I could throw up at any minute.

I felt very sick around cd 18 when i also had some brown spotting which i thought was ov spotting after chatting to u ladies. Also felt very sick for a couple days after that too. Not felt it since.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Have any of you ever been nauseous around ovulation? I feel so nauseous today like I could throw up at any minute.

I have! Not every month but I know I have before!


----------



## Tobaira

Not that I know of (the nausea thing) but I don't know when I ovulate yet lol. Monitor still high today, opk looked positive again. Grrr.. Last month I only did opks and thought I had 7 days of positive opks so... bd yesterday and will today and tomorrow. Little stressed today though.. computer was making noise so I took it apart to clean it out and managed to mess up my graphics card (Im on the spare computer until I can get a new one). But really.. no reason for it to break on me. ARgh! Then I went to a local metaphysical fair with a friend and had a reading (which I never do) and the psychic told me I should stop trying because I won't get pregnant until October. like that's going to happen... NOT =) maybe it won't happen until October, but it's not going to be for lack of trying!!!!

anyways.. sorry gals, just needed a little vent.. the computer thing really wound me up today.. maybe DH will have to give me a nice massage before we bd tonight.


----------



## baby2310

ah hun sorry you're having a crappy day :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

Tobaira said:


> Not that I know of (the nausea thing) but I don't know when I ovulate yet lol. Monitor still high today, opk looked positive again. Grrr.. Last month I only did opks and thought I had 7 days of positive opks so... bd yesterday and will today and tomorrow. Little stressed today though.. computer was making noise so I took it apart to clean it out and managed to mess up my graphics card (Im on the spare computer until I can get a new one). But really.. no reason for it to break on me. ARgh! Then I went to a local metaphysical fair with a friend and had a reading (which I never do) and the psychic told me I should stop trying because I won't get pregnant until October. like that's going to happen... NOT =) maybe it won't happen until October, but it's not going to be for lack of trying!!!!
> 
> anyways.. sorry gals, just needed a little vent.. the computer thing really wound me up today.. maybe DH will have to give me a nice massage before we bd tonight.

I'm sorry you're having a bad day. I know what you mean about the opks, mine have been positive all day but no peak on the monitor yet:(


----------



## baby2310

can't sleep again! have been feeling so energetic and happy today, though i must be relaxing and would have a good nights sleep and i am wide awake. Getting some strong twinges on my left side tonight, don't think that's why i'm awake though, but it may be contributing to it


----------



## LadyL

This is random, but I just realized that I will have a TWW for 2 reasons this cycle.....if I am calculating my dates correctly, AF will be due around May 1, and that will also be the day I find out if I get into nurse practitioner school!! Aaahhh, just what I need, two things to stress about!! But, if I had to choose, I would much rather see that BFP!! school can wait!! I've been so consumed with TTC, that I almost forgot I applied for grad school!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> can't sleep again! have been feeling so energetic and happy today, though i must be relaxing and would have a good nights sleep and i am wide awake. Getting some strong twinges on my left side tonight, don't think that's why i'm awake though, but it may be contributing to it

Things are looking good for you!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Ooo baby2310 I hope this is your BFP! Seems promising. (I have seen someone else on here have problems sleeping before they got their BFP).

Has anyone heard anything from lollipopbob? 

LadyL hopefully this will be your lucky month and you'll get a BFP and get into school!

Tobaira sorry to hear about your bad day. Hope your OH gave you a nice relaxing massage.

CD12 for me and got my first high! So excited, wanted to BD right away but OH is working until 7.30pm tonight lol. Will have to wait until later!


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so excited...just got my peak today!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks stranjegirl and dreamer, not feeling positive today. Still getting cramps but having very little cm now so i think she must be on her way! poop!!

Dreamer - congrats on your first high hun! Plenty of bding for the next few days now 

Futuremama - i knew you'd get your peak! :hugs: plenty of bd'ing for you too.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Tobaira

thx for all the kind words.. :hugs: I did get a good massage from DH and today is looking brighter.

futuremama - great to hear about the peak!

lady L - fx'd for both positives! =) very exciting times!

day 19 here and still no peak :shrug: OPK still pretty dark although not quite positive. Hopefully it comes soon.. I have my annual in a week and I've already had to change the date twice due to thinking I would be ovulating at the time. The receptionist didn't sound very happy with me when I called to reschedule again... Figure we'll bd again tonight and then go back to every other day for the week (unless a peak shows up).


----------



## trixie79

9dpo today and couldnt resist testing! bfn of course........i know that tha sperm wouldnt have survived the surgery but why does your body have to play tricks on you in the 2ww!....its sooo depressing!


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 just noticed you havent got a date on the first page - when should you be testing/af due? im really sorry i cant remember what the surgery was you had - is there any chance for you this month (even if its a small chance)? x


----------



## LadyL

Ah, lots of exciting things going on in our little thread....

Futuremama...so glad you got your peak today...We are right there together in our cycles!!

Tobaira...glad you are having a better day, and I have a feeling your peak is just around the corner!!

Baby...it ain't over til the witch shows up....fx'ed for you girl!!

Trixie....sorry to hear about your BFN today, it's still early so there is still hope!!

Good luck to all, whether it be waiting to O, catching the egg, or getting that BFP!! 
We can do this!!


----------



## baby2310

Hey tobaira, glad you're feeling a little brighter today.
Trixie, as LadyL says it is still early, you could still be implanting at this stage 
https://thomasgwyndunbar.wordpress.com/2010/06/09/conception-to-implantation-timeline/
Good luck ladies, no matter what, we're all for each other :friends:


----------



## Future Mama

I know a lot of us were wondering what the cbfm test sticks look like during the month. I kept mine this month so I could compare. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left
 



Attached Files:







ovulation.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> 9dpo today and couldnt resist testing! bfn of course........i know that tha sperm wouldnt have survived the surgery but why does your body have to play tricks on you in the 2ww!....its sooo depressing!

9dpo is really early! You're not out until the :witch: shows! :dust::dust:


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> Ah, lots of exciting things going on in our little thread....
> 
> Futuremama...so glad you got your peak today...We are right there together in our cycles!!
> 
> Tobaira...glad you are having a better day, and I have a feeling your peak is just around the corner!!
> 
> Baby...it ain't over til the witch shows up....fx'ed for you girl!!
> 
> Trixie....sorry to hear about your BFN today, it's still early so there is still hope!!
> 
> Good luck to all, whether it be waiting to O, catching the egg, or getting that BFP!!
> We can do this!!

I know!! Hopefully we get our :bfp:s in a couple weeks!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!
I just wanted to wish every good luck at whatever stage you are! My temp rose today and negative OPK after 3 days of positive ones, so if my temp looks right tomorrow then I am officially in the 2ww at 1 dpo today. I hate this time of month. I get so obssesed and depressed. I almost do better when AF arrives because at least I know. Not knowing is awful!!! I decided that I will only temp the next few days to confirm O and then my husband is hiding the thermometer!!!

future-mama - It looks like your estrogen line remained somewhat dark from the pics...is that right? Mine remain dark and I didn't know if that was normal or not, but I know someone else said it can be normal? I had always read that it fades a lot, but mine didn't at all?


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> HI Ladies!
> I just wanted to wish every good luck at whatever stage you are! My temp rose today and negative OPK after 3 days of positive ones, so if my temp looks right tomorrow then I am officially in the 2ww at 1 dpo today. I hate this time of month. I get so obssesed and depressed. I almost do better when AF arrives because at least I know. Not knowing is awful!!! I decided that I will only temp the next few days to confirm O and then my husband is hiding the thermometer!!!
> 
> future-mama - It looks like your estrogen line remained somewhat dark from the pics...is that right? Mine remain dark and I didn't know if that was normal or not, but I know someone else said it can be normal? I had always read that it fades a lot, but mine didn't at all?

Yeah my estrogen line only faded slightly. The darkness of the lh line is what really changed this month. I don't temp so I don't know what day I ovulate but I'm gonna guess it's tomorrow on my 2nd peak so I'll be joining you in the dreaded 2ww


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Thanks stranjegirl and dreamer, not feeling positive today. Still getting cramps but having very little cm now so i think she must be on her way! poop!!
> 
> Dreamer - congrats on your first high hun! Plenty of bding for the next few days now
> 
> Futuremama - i knew you'd get your peak! :hugs: plenty of bd'ing for you too.
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xx

Honestly I don't think you can take that as a bad sign. Some people get all the same symptoms as their normal AF, and some get totally different ones. Cramps are good!! Waiting is awful!!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Future Mama said:


> I know a lot of us were wondering what the cbfm test sticks look like during the month. I kept mine this month so I could compare. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left

thanks future mama very useful :) 
second high today yipee!


----------



## Hispirits

high girls
stranjegirl and futuremama

i think ii'm the same
i've been using the stupid cheap online opks and haven't had a solid positive yet.
only been having highs on cbfm but my temperature rose yesterday and stayed up today, so i think i've ov, i hope so 
i don't know wether its been the preassure or because i began using conceive plus, or even any of the vitamins i've been taking this month, but my cm has been nearly nonexistent this month, i had loads last month.
strajgirl as you seem to know the ff pretty well will you take a peak at my chart to see if i ov. it a bit erratic at the start because i kept waking at different times.
has anyone else cm been odd this month.
have we had any more bfps?
i thought we'd have loads by now.
off topic
i would definitely recommend a Gail reading (Shes been most accurate so far) to anyone, my other thread has been running same time as this, and i have a chart up to see who's been getting their bfps as predicted, and we have had quite a few, i'm actually quite astounded! i really thought there would be more bfps on this cbfm thread than on the predictions, we've had 6 bfps and 9 correct predictions in under a month. there are especially good if your needing a pick me up :)
xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> high girls
> stranjegirl and futuremama
> 
> i think ii'm the same
> i've been using the stupid cheap online opks and haven't had a solid positive yet.
> only been having highs on cbfm but my temperature rose yesterday and stayed up today, so i think i've ov, i hope so
> i don't know wether its been the preassure or because i began using conceive plus, or even any of the vitamins i've been taking this month, but my cm has been nearly nonexistent this month, i had loads last month.
> strajgirl as you seem to know the ff pretty well will you take a peak at my chart to see if i ov. it a bit erratic at the start because i kept waking at different times.
> has anyone else cm been odd this month.
> have we had any more bfps?
> i thought we'd have loads by now.
> off topic
> i would definitely recommend a Gail reading (Shes been most accurate so far) to anyone, my other thread has been running same time as this, and i have a chart up to see who's been getting their bfps as predicted, and we have had quite a few, i'm actually quite astounded! i really thought there would be more bfps on this cbfm thread than on the predictions, we've had 6 bfps and 9 correct predictions in under a month. there are especially good if your needing a pick me up :)
> xxx

god im glad i got a gail reading now!!! i just did it as you said to pick me up..........hopefully july is my month!
10dpo today, but not going to test again till fri/sat, 
cervical suture dreamer...........thats why im not too hopeful :nope:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'll be joining you ladies this cycle, was just given one from one of the lovely ladies on here, so just awaiting the arrival of it and AF and then I'll be giving it ago woohoo!


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies
Just a quick hello again today...Hope everyone is well and staying positive and enjoying the gorgeous weather!!!

ASFM....still no AF...:growlmad: been a bit hormonal on and off and having pains in my left side but (.)(.) still not hurting...just wish i knew what my body is up to!!!!! Think its being cruel cos i want to start using my CBFM!!!!


anyway... good luck to you all in whatever stage you are at!!!!
Take Care
xx


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks stranjegirl and dreamer, not feeling positive today. Still getting cramps but having very little cm now so i think she must be on her way! poop!!
> 
> Dreamer - congrats on your first high hun! Plenty of bding for the next few days now
> 
> Futuremama - i knew you'd get your peak! :hugs: plenty of bd'ing for you too.
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xx
> 
> Honestly I don't think you can take that as a bad sign. Some people get all the same symptoms as their normal AF, and some get totally different ones. Cramps are good!! Waiting is awful!!!! Hang in there!!!Click to expand...

thanks for the encouragement hun. Cramps feel more intense today, bit like stitch. Seashells i feel exactly same hope we both get our :bfp:


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks stranjegirl and dreamer, not feeling positive today. Still getting cramps but having very little cm now so i think she must be on her way! poop!!
> 
> Dreamer - congrats on your first high hun! Plenty of bding for the next few days now
> 
> Futuremama - i knew you'd get your peak! :hugs: plenty of bd'ing for you too.
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xx
> 
> Honestly I don't think you can take that as a bad sign. Some people get all the same symptoms as their normal AF, and some get totally different ones. Cramps are good!! Waiting is awful!!!! Hang in there!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the encouragement hun. Cramps feel more intense today, bit like stitch. Seashells i feel exactly same hope we both get our :bfp:Click to expand...

Woohoo! Cramps are good!!


----------



## Tobaira

fx'd for everyone in their 2ww.. still waiting to join that group. no peak again today and the sticks look the same as they did back on day 13 (now day 20). Hopefully I'm just on a long cycle this time. Tried bding last night but for some reason DH couldn't. First time that's ever happened and I could tell he was crushed that he couldn't perform. He said he was better this morning but of course I had to work so we'll have to wait until tonight.

welcome damita :flower:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> high girls
> stranjegirl and futuremama
> 
> i think ii'm the same
> i've been using the stupid cheap online opks and haven't had a solid positive yet.
> only been having highs on cbfm but my temperature rose yesterday and stayed up today, so i think i've ov, i hope so
> i don't know wether its been the preassure or because i began using conceive plus, or even any of the vitamins i've been taking this month, but my cm has been nearly nonexistent this month, i had loads last month.
> strajgirl as you seem to know the ff pretty well will you take a peak at my chart to see if i ov. it a bit erratic at the start because i kept waking at different times.
> has anyone else cm been odd this month.
> have we had any more bfps?
> i thought we'd have loads by now.
> off topic
> i would definitely recommend a Gail reading (Shes been most accurate so far) to anyone, my other thread has been running same time as this, and i have a chart up to see who's been getting their bfps as predicted, and we have had quite a few, i'm actually quite astounded! i really thought there would be more bfps on this cbfm thread than on the predictions, we've had 6 bfps and 9 correct predictions in under a month. there are especially good if your needing a pick me up :)
> xxx

It looks to me like you could have definitely ovulated. I think tomorrow will tell. I think the opks are hard because they say for some people the concentration in the urine is not high enough to make a clear positive, but given your temp and ewcm I would say you o'd if your temp stays up tomorrow!! I hope you did because you got a lot of bding in so I am sure you caught that egg! 
I want to try Gail! I wanted to get one but am just worried she is going to predict December or something and I will probably be have reached insanity if I am not pg by then lol.


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> high girls
> stranjegirl and futuremama
> 
> i think ii'm the same
> i've been using the stupid cheap online opks and haven't had a solid positive yet.
> only been having highs on cbfm but my temperature rose yesterday and stayed up today, so i think i've ov, i hope so
> i don't know wether its been the preassure or because i began using conceive plus, or even any of the vitamins i've been taking this month, but my cm has been nearly nonexistent this month, i had loads last month.
> strajgirl as you seem to know the ff pretty well will you take a peak at my chart to see if i ov. it a bit erratic at the start because i kept waking at different times.
> has anyone else cm been odd this month.
> have we had any more bfps?
> i thought we'd have loads by now.
> off topic
> i would definitely recommend a Gail reading (Shes been most accurate so far) to anyone, my other thread has been running same time as this, and i have a chart up to see who's been getting their bfps as predicted, and we have had quite a few, i'm actually quite astounded! i really thought there would be more bfps on this cbfm thread than on the predictions, we've had 6 bfps and 9 correct predictions in under a month. there are especially good if your needing a pick me up :)
> xxx
> 
> It looks to me like you could have definitely ovulated. I think tomorrow will tell. I think the opks are hard because they say for some people the concentration in the urine is not high enough to make a clear positive, but given your temp and ewcm I would say you o'd if your temp stays up tomorrow!! I hope you did because you got a lot of bding in so I am sure you caught that egg!
> I want to try Gail! I wanted to get one but am just worried she is going to predict December or something and I will probably be have reached insanity if I am not pg by then lol.Click to expand...


when i got my first three readings last year after my ectopic, i got a jenny renny, elain clair and a melanie.
elain clair said oct last year, melanie said march 2011 and jenny renny said may 2011.
when i got the melanie and jenny one i was so peeved! :growlmad:
but here i am; nearly in may and i have had another 4/5 in the last month that have also said May. i know this is awful, but things happen for a reason. but the reading i had last year there were no common ground, if you got readings already that are predicting similar months then i don't think you'll get anything too out of the blue. and gail is the most accurate.:thumbup:

THANX FOR CHECKING MY CHART, BEEN DRIVING ME LOOPY! :dohh:


----------



## Claire1

I tried to get a Gail reading, but it wouldnt let me go into it. Said it had a virus??? Anyone else tried to look at it recently? Is she called Gail Keenan??


----------



## trixie79

i dont think its keenan, but could be wrong....did you try psychic123.co.uk i think thats wer i got it from.

i have another few months to see if she was right, i hope she is wrong and i get my miracle sooner!!


----------



## Future Mama

I used https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/ to get a reading from Gail. She predicted a June conception and I really hope she's wrong and I get my :bfp: this month!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies im thinking of getting a cbfm, when do you have to start using it by.. im on cd2.. know nothing about it though any help would be nice...

mc in nov 12 weeks.. been using clearblue opks last 4 months.. onto month 5


----------



## Claire1

How strange! I just found 123psychic readings before I read this and applied for a reading. I've only gone for a basic reading, but think that will be enough info....oooh so excited, cant wait to see what I get!! :)


----------



## baby2310

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies im thinking of getting a cbfm, when do you have to start using it by.. im on cd2.. know nothing about it though any help would be nice...
> 
> mc in nov 12 weeks.. been using clearblue opks last 4 months.. onto month 5

You're meant to hit the _m_ button on the first day of full flow, this would be classed as cd 1, however i think you can change the dates for the first 5 days so you should be able to set it as cd 2. Maybe one of the other ladies can back me up on this?

You will need to use FMU and whatever time you first press the _m_ button you have 3 hours either side to test.

Example, you press the _m_ button at 8.00 am, you have between 5.00 am and 11.00 am.

Good luck hun, this was my first cycle using it and although i didn't get a peak (to be expected first cycle of using it) i feel much better seeing those highs and knowing something is happening :dust: to you


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies im thinking of getting a cbfm, when do you have to start using it by.. im on cd2.. know nothing about it though any help would be nice...
> 
> mc in nov 12 weeks.. been using clearblue opks last 4 months.. onto month 5
> 
> You're meant to hit the _m_ button on the first day of full flow, this would be classed as cd 1, however i think you can change the dates for the first 5 days so you should be able to set it as cd 2. Maybe one of the other ladies can back me up on this?
> 
> You will need to use FMU and whatever time you first press the _m_ button you have 3 hours either side to test.
> 
> Example, you press the _m_ button at 8.00 am, you have between 5.00 am and 11.00 am.
> 
> Good luck hun, this was my first cycle using it and although i didn't get a peak (to be expected first cycle of using it) i feel much better seeing those highs and knowing something is happening :dust: to youClick to expand...

baby2310- what cd do you think you are at?


----------



## baby2310

i am on cd 29 hun, why?


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> i am on cd 29 hun, why?

oops I worded that wrong...I was wondering when AF was due for you? I think you are the next tester!!


----------



## baby2310

No worries hun  its normally around 30 days so would be due anytime from tomoro. Was testing thurs to give myself couple of extra days, you wont be far behind me will you? Got my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> No worries hun  its normally around 30 days so would be due anytime from tomoro. Was testing thurs to give myself couple of extra days, you wont be far behind me will you? Got my fingers crossed for you hun x

Thank you, and my fingers are crossed for you as well! You are strong to hold out til Thursday! I am 2 dpo today so I have about another 10 days..which feels like an eternity!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I saw a recent post with lollipopbop and her sig showed that she was on cd 3 :( Bummer.


----------



## _dreamer_

I've had my first peak today on CD14!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited and not expecting it after only 2 highs! Its also my 8 year anniversary since me and OH got together so thats really lovely. 

Thanks for the update on lollipopbop stranjgirl. 

Good luck in holding out babygirl2310! And fingers and toes crossed this will be your BFP :) 

x


----------



## Hispirits

hiya 
congrats on ur peak dreamer!
i still haven't peaked, been getting highs for 7 days now.
ff put my ch in today, i ovulated on saturday cd14
i thought how generic and boring am i my cycles is every 28 days, every 4th sunday and i ovulate text book style on day 14! 
but i'm pleased, now i can stop driving myself crazy with negative opks
i was wondering, the ferning test you can do with saliva is based on sodium levels isn't it?
well i have really low sodium levels due to the anti epileptic medication i take, i wonder if thats why i'm not getting very dark readings on my opks? i no the opks don't go in your mouth and its a different kind of test, but it would explain things,
or it could simply be online opks are crap! lol :)

:dust:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, i caved and tested, :bfn: still have some cramps but not as strong so think its only a matter of time now


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs: your not out yet darl'
:dust:


----------



## trixie79

well im 11 dpo today, slight temp dip....not going to test until af is late......it should be here any day, so ill wait till friday i think. cant deal with the bfns all the time!

anyone have yellow cm???


----------



## francismummy

Can you please tell me what the lines mean on a CBFM stick??


----------



## Future Mama

The one dark line at the start of your cycle is the estrogen line. It gets lighter as estrogen increases (indicating a high day). The line that starts out light is the lh line which darkens as you approach ovulation. On your peak day, both will appear about the same color or with a darker lh line.


----------



## Future Mama

Francismummy, I posted this a few days ago, it might help a little. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> I've had my first peak today on CD14!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited and not expecting it after only 2 highs! Its also my 8 year anniversary since me and OH got together so thats really lovely.
> 
> Thanks for the update on lollipopbop stranjgirl.
> 
> Good luck in holding out babygirl2310! And fingers and toes crossed this will be your BFP :)
> 
> x

Yay!! And your anniversary! It makes bding not a chore!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Good luck to all the testers! And don't worry yet baby2310...we all know we test too early!!


----------



## Claire1

Well ladies, I had my Gail reading through and have been predicted a june/july conception and BFP!! I was so blimmin excited, I had to read over it several times. Fingers crossed she's right. I also had a gut feeling I would conceive july time so lets see if readings and feelings are right...I do hope so. She also reasurred me about my concerns of a healthy pregnancy and birth, so weird as that is a worry for me.
FX'd :)


----------



## trixie79

thats the same for me claire1....a july conception........its very exciting, but id like to prove her wrong and get it sooner!
hisspirits......wat thread are you on for the readings, you should add us on to them!!!


----------



## Hispirits

i will warn you, they get addictive lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/569907-2011-prediction-chart-lets-see-whos-accurate.html

xxx


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> thats the same for me claire1....a july conception........its very exciting, but id like to prove her wrong and get it sooner!
> hisspirits......wat thread are you on for the readings, you should add us on to them!!!

Yay, that would be good. We could go on to be bump buddies :)


----------



## trixie79

i found it and gave you the info!!
i seriously need to get back into work and stop living on bnb!!!!! im seriously addicted!

cant wait to be bump buddies though!!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

francismummy said:


> Can you please tell me what the lines mean on a CBFM stick??

When are you due to test francismummy?


----------



## baby2310

What a crappy day! found out that a couple we are friends with are expecting their first baby, she is 12 weeks and due on my birthday. 
Feel so cheated, especially as (and i quote) being a teacher she already has 30 children to love and she doesn't know if she would have enough love to have a child of her own yet.
WTF??!!
Loving your own child is completely different to being a teacher!!!!
She makes me so mad!!!!
I hate feeling so jealous but i just can't help myself :cry:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm sorry you're having a crappy day:( I get the same way, 2 of my best friends are newly pregnant and I just wish I was there with them. On top of that my sister in law knows we are ttc and constantly asks why I'm not pregnant yet! Sometimes people say the dumbest things!


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, i just can't believe she compared being a mother with being a teacher.
Stupid girl.
Had a good cry when i had my shower and feeling a lot better now, I always seem to find out other people are preggers when the flipping :witch: is due!


----------



## Future Mama

I know, it seems like the past few months everywhere I look there are cute pregnant women! I never noticed it before we started ttc, but that's all I see now. It'll be our turn soon though and it'll be worth the wait! :dust::dust:


----------



## trixie79

i know how you feel, 2 of my neighbours are pregnant and to top it all off i have to go back to work as maternity pay is crap......so ill be seeing newborn babies all day everyday, advising new mums. aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, baby2310 sorry to hear about your teacher friend -what a stupid thing to say! 

Bd'd yesterday and today, oh has found it a bit stressful doing it to demand, if this isnt our month we've said maybe next month I wont tell him when I get my highs and peaks. Has anyone else had this?

Haven't had any ewcm so far, maybe tomorrow as 2nd peak day.

Told my friend that we're ttc yesterday, first person I've told! Was nice to have someone else to talk about it with


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies...
Just wanted to share with you all my psychic123 reading....
I will conceive in next 6 weeks..boy..Then.....
i will conceive again in july 2013...girl... Both pregnancies and births will be good without any problems!!! 
OOO im so excited, read the e mail over and over lol.

Still no AF but (.)(.) are feeling pre AF so hopefully its not far away now!!
:dust: For everyone!!!!!
xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hope it comes true sea shell!

I know what everyone means about pregnant people. They are everywhere lately!! I will say this though, this experience has taught me to be very aware of how difficult and depressing it is to ttc. I was always careful about questions, but it makes me realize that I need to be considerate when I am finally pregnant of other women who are trying. As for now, it totally sucks!

Dreamer...bding has become a big mess since ttc. DH and i talked about it at the end of our 5 day marathon a few days ago and he said it is just hard as there is a lot of pressure on the guy and they start to think "I HAVE to do this" I admit that by the third day I am usually there in my sweats saying "it's time to make a baby"...not a huge turn on lol. He did mention that adding something new would be helpful, like lingere etc. And yea, knowing that it is our fertile time just kills it for some of them due to the pressure. Unfortunately I have pelvic pain so I have to tell my dh when it is fertile time adn we have to be careful a bit. But anyway to answer your question, yes I think lots of people go through the exact same problem!!

I'm 3 dpo today and spotting  Does anyone else spot at this time of month. I also had some around O time. I had a leep procedure in january and I'm thinking my cervix is still sensitive and bleeding after bd. Or is spotting at this time normal for O spotting? I had never had that before.


----------



## LadyL

I'm right there with you girls about preggo people everywhere!! And, for the past 3 months, I have found out someone I know is preg the day I start my period!!! Ugh! So frustrating!! I wish I hadn't told anyone that we were ttc (honestly didn't think it would take a long time). So there's a girl at work who is 7 months preg and still hasnt told me she is expecting bc she doesnt want to hurt my feelings, but it is so obvious she is!! It makes it VERY awkward!! She's told everyone else, just not me!! And another one of my friends is preg with twins after first month trying.....she keeps wanting me to go to dinner with her so we can catch up, but I keep putting it off. I know that is very childish of me, but I just don't want to get upset and I'm scared I'd take it out on her. 
Hopefully, we'll be right there with them all very soon!!


----------



## baby2310

My good friend at work told me him and his wife are now expecting their first too, due 28th oct. So that my sil, that stupid friend and him all within less than 2 weeks of each other. Im happy for them of course but when the hell is it our turn! :argh:


----------



## Tobaira

<sigh> tired and moody today.. I think the gloomy weather is getting to me. We were supposed to bd this AM and I just had no interest. Hopefully tonight will be better. cd 22, still high, stupid sticks still look the same. :hissy: Have used opks for the past 6 days and they look positive (or close) every single day. I should just stop, that's the whole reason I got the cbfm, the opks were this way for 7 days last month. Anyways I used the last one today so am going to be strong (and cheap) and not buy anymore. 

I only know one person who's pregnant, but her story has me a bit delusional about the process. She's 41 (maybe 42 now) and started trying last summer. Apparently she got pregnant in October but continued having cycles and preg tests came up negative. So by the time she finds out she's pregnant, she's already halfway through it! I know it's totally not normal but it still sits there in the back of my mind. Argh.

uhoh.. think it's time to throw myself into work, I feel tears.. grrrr..:growlmad: I really am a very optimistic person in general, although you would probably never guess it from these posts.


----------



## _dreamer_

I've just seen on the first page!!! Another BFP! Congrats pambolina21!!!!
Stats are looking good this month so far...sure it won't be long before everyone gets their BFP's on this thread

Baby2310 sorry to hear of yet another person expecting around you, that must be so hard. I have every belief that it will be your turn very soon xxx

Tobaira - really sorry to hear of how you are feeling. I am a big believer of this thread and am very sure it will be your turn soon too xxx

Keep your chins up girls:hugs:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks for the kind words dreamer hun, how are things with you?

And congrats Pambolina, i hadn't checked the first page, H & H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

I updated Pam's bfp because I saw it on another thread. I just saw that she removed it so I'm gonna wait until she updates us. Hope it's her :bfp:!


----------



## Hispirits

Tobaira said:


> <sigh> tired and moody today.. I think the gloomy weather is getting to me. We were supposed to bd this AM and I just had no interest. Hopefully tonight will be better. cd 22, still high, stupid sticks still look the same. :hissy: Have used opks for the past 6 days and they look positive (or close) every single day. I should just stop, that's the whole reason I got the cbfm, the opks were this way for 7 days last month. Anyways I used the last one today so am going to be strong (and cheap) and not buy anymore.
> 
> I only know one person who's pregnant, but her story has me a bit delusional about the process. She's 41 (maybe 42 now) and started trying last summer. Apparently she got pregnant in October but continued having cycles and preg tests came up negative. So by the time she finds out she's pregnant, she's already halfway through it! I know it's totally not normal but it still sits there in the back of my mind. Argh.
> 
> uhoh.. think it's time to throw myself into work, I feel tears.. grrrr..:growlmad: I really am a very optimistic person in general, although you would probably never guess it from these posts.

hiya, don't be down hun, i have been getting highs on cbfm for 10 days and my opks didn't go completely positive, but my ff said i ov on saturday, i think the opks are crap, they did nothing but stress me out. i'm sticking to me ff from now on. :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> I updated Pam's bfp because I saw it on another thread. I just saw that she removed it so I'm gonna wait until she updates us. Hope it's her :bfp:!

awww me to :dust: to pambolina xxx


----------



## trixie79

im out :witch: came this morning....cd27...........shortest cycle ever.


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> im out :witch: came this morning....cd27...........shortest cycle ever.

:hugs: xx


----------



## baby2310

trixie79 said:


> im out :witch: came this morning....cd27...........shortest cycle ever.

:hugs: so sorry hun, gl for next cycle, hoping its lucky for you x


----------



## Future Mama

I'm sorry trixie, but good luck next month! Did you test yet baby2310??


----------



## baby2310

I decided not to test today after :bfn: on tuesday.
Getting the odd stitch pain still but very mild and less frequent.
No cm still and my nips are v. sensitive but always am right before af.
Thinking i might wait a few more days.
I did look back on some old posts and i was having ewcm around cd 20 - 24 so am now wondering if maybe i ov'd late and therefore would only be around 8 dpo as today cd 32?
In which case my stitch pain could be implantation (wishful thinking).
Not sure when to test now, perhaps on Monday? That would be cd 36 and possibly 12 dpo if i'm right


----------



## baby2310

Anyone else testing yet?
Or had any other symptoms?


----------



## Future Mama

I'm 3dpo today but I'm not sure what's going on, I had my peaks on the 17th and 18th, but I had some ewcm yesterday (I think, I'm still honestly not sure how to tell the difference between different kinds of cm). Do you think it's possible to ovulate 3 days after my peak? I hope not because we didn't bd yesterday. My legs are really achey today but I don't think that's a sign of anything. I just have a feeling I'm out this month already:(


----------



## baby2310

Ah hun try not to feel disheartened, this could be your month.
I can never tell exactly what the cm situation is, it's just my best guess at the time really.
I have read that if you've bd'd recently it can resemble ewcm for a few days afterwards.
I have my fx'd for you and really hope you get a little sticky bean this month! :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I'm 3dpo today but I'm not sure what's going on, I had my peaks on the 17th and 18th, but I had some ewcm yesterday (I think, I'm still honestly not sure how to tell the difference between different kinds of cm). Do you think it's possible to ovulate 3 days after my peak? I hope not because we didn't bd yesterday. My legs are really achey today but I don't think that's a sign of anything. I just have a feeling I'm out this month already:(

I have had the same thing happen to me in the past and I temp so I know I had already ovulated. Last month I had zero ewcm until two days after o. Very convenient :p unless this temping thing doesn't really work?? 
I am 5 dpo today and no symptoms except being really moody lol. And I think that is because I have been spotting since ovulation and it makes me feel like I am out. In January we could not bd during fertile time due to an upcoming surgery and i had way more prey symptoms that month than any other months. Our bodies are so tricky!!!

I'm sorry about af trixie :(((( keep high hopes for next cycle!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I meant that to be a :( after "very convenient" :)


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3dpo today but I'm not sure what's going on, I had my peaks on the 17th and 18th, but I had some ewcm yesterday (I think, I'm still honestly not sure how to tell the difference between different kinds of cm). Do you think it's possible to ovulate 3 days after my peak? I hope not because we didn't bd yesterday. My legs are really achey today but I don't think that's a sign of anything. I just have a feeling I'm out this month already:(
> 
> I have had the same thing happen to me in the past and I temp so I know I had already ovulated. Last month I had zero ewcm until two days after o. Very convenient :p unless this temping thing doesn't really work??
> I am 5 dpo today and no symptoms except being really moody lol. And I think that is because I have been spotting since ovulation and it makes me feel like I am out. In January we could not bd during fertile time due to an upcoming surgery and i had way more prey symptoms that month than any other months. Our bodies are so tricky!!!
> 
> I'm sorry about af trixie :(((( keep high hopes for next cycle!!Click to expand...

Hey hun, i've seen lots of women on here say the month they got their :bfp: they had no symptoms or very few, fx'd for you :flower:


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry AF got you Trixie79 :hugs: here's hoping next month will be your month. Will that be your second cycle?

Baby2310, Have you decided when to test? When is/was AF due? 

Futuremama, I didnt have any EWCM at my peaks, not sure whether the CBFM is more accurate than going by CM? A few people have said 2-3 days after peak they get it so seems consistent at least. If people were going by CM only then maybe they miss their peak?

I'm 2DPO today, have just woken up, gone to the loo (I'm sure you'll all agree its so nice to just go first thing in the morning and not worry about peeing on a stick!) and got hit with these awful cramps in my lower abdomen,felt like it was around my ovaries, dont think i've ever felt anything like it. Lasted about 15 minutes and now gone. Before TTC, I'd just be thinking dodgy food, random cramping etc but now I can't help but think could it be anything bad to do with TTC. Drives me crazy how everything is a symptom or something to worry about in the 2WW, while other times in the month you probably wouldnt pay much attention!


----------



## baby2310

Hey dreamer hun how are you feeling today?

i think AF was de last tues or if i ov'd later will be wed next week.
So will test on sunday if AF stays away.
Stitch/cramps have more or less gone and although my nips are extra sensitive and am getting very creamy cm, i'm pretty sure i got this last time before the :witch: arrived so not getting my hopes up


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Hey dreamer hun how are you feeling today?
> 
> i think AF was de last tues or if i ov'd later will be wed next week.
> So will test on sunday if AF stays away.
> Stitch/cramps have more or less gone and although my nips are extra sensitive and am getting very creamy cm, i'm pretty sure i got this last time before the :witch: arrived so not getting my hopes up

Those all sound like good signs! It's so hard because AF and PG symptoms are the same, but just because you typically get these symptoms before AF doesn't mean you wouldn't get them with pg! I wish they could come up with some test to tell if we have a fertilized egg before it implants. That person would be very rich.

I am 6dpo today and tested and of course I got a BFN. I am so mad at myself because it is a total waste of a test this early, and I had promised myself that I would wait til at least 10 dpo, but I was on another thread where someone got a faint line at 6 dpo and I couldn't help myself. We need to start a POAS Anonymous group.


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Hey dreamer hun how are you feeling today?
> 
> i think AF was de last tues or if i ov'd later will be wed next week.
> So will test on sunday if AF stays away.
> Stitch/cramps have more or less gone and although my nips are extra sensitive and am getting very creamy cm, i'm pretty sure i got this last time before the :witch: arrived so not getting my hopes up
> 
> Those all sound like good signs! It's so hard because AF and PG symptoms are the same, but just because you typically get these symptoms before AF doesn't mean you wouldn't get them with pg! I wish they could come up with some test to tell if we have a fertilized egg before it implants. That person would be very rich.
> 
> I am 6dpo today and tested and of course I got a BFN. I am so mad at myself because it is a total waste of a test this early, and I had promised myself that I would wait til at least 10 dpo, but I was on another thread where someone got a faint line at 6 dpo and I couldn't help myself. We need to start a POAS Anonymous group.Click to expand...

I've tested at 6dpo many times also! I know it's crazy but every month I think that maybe I'll see a pink line show up that early. This month I'll probably start testing at 10dpo (if I can wait that long). I'm 4dpo today and don't really have any symptoms at all. I have had a headache since yesterday but that's it!


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Hey dreamer hun how are you feeling today?
> 
> i think AF was de last tues or if i ov'd later will be wed next week.
> So will test on sunday if AF stays away.
> Stitch/cramps have more or less gone and although my nips are extra sensitive and am getting very creamy cm, i'm pretty sure i got this last time before the :witch: arrived so not getting my hopes up
> 
> Those all sound like good signs! It's so hard because AF and PG symptoms are the same, but just because you typically get these symptoms before AF doesn't mean you wouldn't get them with pg! I wish they could come up with some test to tell if we have a fertilized egg before it implants. That person would be very rich.
> 
> I am 6dpo today and tested and of course I got a BFN. I am so mad at myself because it is a total waste of a test this early, and I had promised myself that I would wait til at least 10 dpo, but I was on another thread where someone got a faint line at 6 dpo and I couldn't help myself. We need to start a POAS Anonymous group.Click to expand...
> 
> I've tested at 6dpo many times also! I know it's crazy but every month I think that maybe I'll see a pink line show up that early. This month I'll probably start testing at 10dpo (if I can wait that long). I'm 4dpo today and don't really have any symptoms at all. I have had a headache since yesterday but that's it!Click to expand...

i say that ill wait till 10 dpo every month and always cave in!!!!
i bought 15 tests of amazon........ cant wait till next month to start using them!!!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Let me know when you're testing next month Trixie and I'll add you to the first page.


----------



## baby2310

stranjegirl, future mama, trixie79 we've all been there, the only reason i haven't is cos i've run out of ic's and only have a frer to 2 cb digis left :haha:
Feeling quite bloated and sick now but that is more the fact that i have just eaten a massive indian take away :munch:
Hope the next few days pass quickly so you can test and hopefully we'll all get our :bfp: s
Trixie79 i hope this is your lucky cycle this time fx'd and :dust: to you


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks baby2310, I'm ok, it was early this morning i had the pain but have been fine since, probably bladder cramp as i was so desperate to pee lol. mmm indian takeaway, yummy!

hope your symptoms are the start of your BFP, i wish pg symptoms were completely different to AF then we wouldnt be second guessing everything, would be so much more straightforward!

stranjgirl sorry to hear of your BFN, but as you say, 6dpo is still early, plenty of time yet :)


----------



## baby2310

_dreamer_ said:


> thanks baby2310, I'm ok, it was early this morning i had the pain but have been fine since, probably bladder cramp as i was so desperate to pee lol. mmm indian takeaway, yummy!
> 
> hope your symptoms are the start of your BFP, i wish pg symptoms were completely different to AF then we wouldnt be second guessing everything, would be so much more straightforward!
> 
> stranjgirl sorry to hear of your BFN, but as you say, 6dpo is still early, plenty of time yet :)

me too hun, i wish we could do a finger prick test and just mix it with something to tell us yes or no straight away!

DH keeps laughing at me today cos i have not stopped eating today. Even though i was full from my curry before 20 minutes later and i'm hungry again lol
Wishing it is pg but have a feeling it is more pig than pg :haha:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yea I have noticed that ever since ttc I have been eating everything in sight. I keep thinking i am going to be pg this month and it wont matter if I have a couple extra pounds on because I am pg and that is just what happens! But it has been 5 months and no pg, just a couple extra fat pounds lol. Every time 2ww comes I eat even more and say to my husband "the baby is hungry" and he keeps saying "yes, the *big* baby is always hungry" Oh well, I'm enjoying my food!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Just wanted everyone to know that I was searching fertility friend and saw that 40% of charts were preg ones when using sperm friendly lubricant and fertility monitor! I thought that was pretty high!! I also searched for my age range (36) and it was still high at like 37%. It was a bit higher than just using fertility monitor alone!


----------



## Tobaira

woohoo, I was so good and didn't post yesterday =) nothing new to report anyways, same as the last time just 2 more days lol. Am in a pretty good mood, probably because I got my new graphics card so my computer is back :happydance: 

stranjegirl - that cracks me up.. I've managed to put on an extra 5 lbs, that normally I would try to lose, but I'm like, eh, whats it going to matter if I get pg anyways!

I caved and did a jenny reading - your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. - much better than having to wait until July based on what the in person psychic said (cuz it's a WHOLE MONTH later lol). 

So we bd tonight and then probably done for this cycle since my annual is on Monday (CD27)- maybe she can tell if I O'd this time around.. 

:dust: and hope everyone has a great :bunny: weekend.


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> Let me know when you're testing next month Trixie and I'll add you to the first page.

ill prob test on af due date.........well prob before as ill have to get started on the 15 ic that i got!!!!
due date is 19th may
x


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that I was searching fertility friend and saw that 40% of charts were preg ones when using sperm friendly lubricant and fertility monitor! I thought that was pretty high!! I also searched for my age range (36) and it was still high at like 37%. It was a bit higher than just using fertility monitor alone!

thats awesome, can you put up a link for that hun so i can have a read, i tried to find it myself but couldn't. thanx


Hows everyone doing? i feel in limbo at the moment. when i add together everything i have done this month as well as my predictions i think i have a good chance, but i've been stung so many times before for wishfull thinking that i have a nagging feeling, like every other month its going to end up being :bfn: and i'm trying so hard not to tempt fate thinking like that, i'm trying so hard to be positive and get those good vibes flowing, but its starting to get tough now.
i keep thinking to myself its ok if its :bfn: because i still have another shot at :bfp: in May because my next cycles ends 29th. So my predcitionns May still be correct i'm screwing with my own head :cry: i'd like to cut off my imagination and conscious for the rest of the week. :pop:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## trixie79

ah hispirits try not to worry, mind you im great at giving advise maybe not taking it myself. but, with the amount you dtd and your temps looking so good, your in for a real shot this month, and if not, well just keep trying ........you will get ther, promise! x


----------



## Hispirits

thanks trix 
fx 4 u this month darl' 

xxx
:dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi can I join please? Its my first cycle using cbfm and today is cd1. Ill be testing around sat 7th may ish (round about 7dpo plus)

:wave:


----------



## LadyL

Hispirits, I feel like you do. I am constantly trying to stay positive and tell myself there is no way I didnt get preg this time. We BD at all the right times! But then I always get this nagging feeling that every other month we have done it at exactly the right time and still only BFNs!! So there must be something wrong! I just really want this to be the month! I would love a Jan baby (my bday is in Jan)....The whole time we have been ttc, I have secretly hoped for a jan baby!!

Question about these predictions, where do you go to get them? are they on this site? and do they cost $? I see so many people talk about them but I don't know where to find! Thanks!

and welcome Lilmisscheer! You will love your CBFM!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Ha ha thanks! I can't wait to press the button tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

LadyL said:


> Hispirits, I feel like you do. I am constantly trying to stay positive and tell myself there is no way I didnt get preg this time. We BD at all the right times! But then I always get this nagging feeling that every other month we have done it at exactly the right time and still only BFNs!! So there must be something wrong! I just really want this to be the month! I would love a Jan baby (my bday is in Jan)....The whole time we have been ttc, I have secretly hoped for a jan baby!!
> 
> Question about these predictions, where do you go to get them? are they on this site? and do they cost $? I see so many people talk about them but I don't know where to find! Thanks!
> 
> and welcome Lilmisscheer! You will love your CBFM!!

the best one, the most accurate one in Gail at 
psychic123readingsuk.net or it could be ukreadings.net
they range between £5-£10
they do lift your spirits 
xx

psychic star ones are lovely abit more pricey for an in depth one she is on ebay

heres my thread with others and info on it 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/569907-2011-prediction-chart-lets-see-whos-accurate.html


----------



## LadyL

Thanks, I may try it out!!


----------



## Hispirits

its worth a go, take it with a pinch of salt and use it to give you a bit of hope and positivity, although for this month during the tww, my positivity has gone maybe i should get another one?? lol


----------



## baby2310

Testing again tomorrow [-o&lt; for :bfp:
The :witch: hasn't arrived yet and each day she stays away i feel my hopes raising even more. Trying not to but i can't help it, desperate for our little :bfp:


----------



## Hispirits

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby2310

thanks hun, i just have a feeling will be :bfn:, i don't know how many more of them i can take seeing so if :bfn: again i won't be testing any more this cycle.
It's only our 5th cycle, 1st using cbfm, just feel like i must be doing something wrong not to get :bfp: yet


----------



## Hispirits

have you got a ff chart? x xx


----------



## baby2310

no hun not sure how to use it? do you have to monitor bbt?
have stayed away from doing that so far as think i would stress myself out too much, i can get a little obsessive sometimes and i don't think that would help


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> no hun not sure how to use it? do you have to monitor bbt?
> have stayed away from doing that so far as think i would stress myself out too much, i can get a little obsessive sometimes and i don't think that would help

tbh hun, i thought that too, but its actually really easy.
theres a link in my sig "my ovulation chart" if you follow it you'll see it
basically you take your temp every morning within a 1/2 hour window (preferably) you take your temp before you get up, wee ,drink or any think for the most accurate reading
then you just tap it into your fertility friend and over the days and weeks you get a chart like mine
the the red lines are cross hair which fertility friend puts in after your temperature dips and then rises again for the consecutive days, this pinpoints ovulation, the idea then is for the temperature to stay above the cover line (the redline) which will result in pregnancy

its very useful and give you a bit of an insight as to which is going on during the tww, stops you guessing and wondering and worrying
:hugs:


----------



## baby2310

thanks hun, we are getting pre seed for next cycle so i might consider getting this if still no luck.


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> no hun not sure how to use it? do you have to monitor bbt?
> have stayed away from doing that so far as think i would stress myself out too much, i can get a little obsessive sometimes and i don't think that would help

I've never tracked my temperature either but if I don't get a bfp this month I think I'll start doing it in May. I have a feeling I don't ovulate until a couple days after my peaks if that's possible.


----------



## Hispirits

could be
its a good thing to have as back up, if your unsure of your peak/ovulation you can cross reference it with your temps, if af is late and your getting bfn you can cross reference it with your chart like a second opinion. 
xxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

I've never really fancied the temping thing because it sounded a little confusing and basically just another thing I could do wrong! :blush:

BUT...thinking that if I don't conceive this cycle, I might give it a go next time. 

Although, if I bought a thermometer now and it got here around cd5 or cd6, would it be too late to start this cycle?? :flower:


----------



## Hispirits

no i don't think so, how long is your cycle, what day do you usually ov?
i mean also it would be like a learning month just to get the hand of, like the cmfb it becomes more accurate as you go through the months
if you haven't ov yet then i think it would be fine
fertility friend is pretty easy to suss out too.
and i'm here to help you if you need it 
x


----------



## Hispirits

my temps took another dip today so i think i'm out this month, if they don't pick up tomorrow i think i'm out. tomorrow is 9dpo roughly when a surge should appear so i'm hoping for that. fx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Thanks Hispirits! :flower: Ive just bought a thermometer off Ebay so hopefully should be here in a couple of days and like you said, maybe just use this month as a practice month. I'm only Cd1 today anyway and last month ovulated on CD 15 so got a while yet. Thanks! 

FX'ed and :dust: for you. It ain't over til she appears chick!!!


----------



## Hispirits

you'll be fine to chart this month then good luck, 
& thanx

xxx


----------



## trixie79

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi can I join please? Its my first cycle using cbfm and today is cd1. Ill be testing around sat 7th may ish (round about 7dpo plus)
> 
> :wave:

:hi: misslilcheer, welcome


----------



## baby2310

Well ladies i tested with a frer and :bfn: thats it no more testin now this more, gl ladies x


----------



## trixie79

:hugs:

rem your not out till she shows

will be thinking of you......fx


----------



## _dreamer_

welcome lilmisscheer, this is my first cycle using cbfm, im on cd19 (4dpo). loving the machine so far :)

sorry to hear of your bfn baby2310, as trixie79 said, its not over until big fat AF sings lol. it does seem that the second cycle seems to be lucky so if you are out, hopefully next month is your month x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hiya everyone! :wave: Thanks for making me feel so welcome :flower:

Can i just say I already love this thread :love: People respond to you and are really supportive of each other. In my limited experience of this forum so far, the atmosphere doesn't seem to be as good elsewhere. I love you all already :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hiya everyone! :wave: Thanks for making me feel so welcome :flower:
> 
> Can i just say I already love this thread :love: People respond to you and are really supportive of each other. In my limited experience of this forum so far, the atmosphere doesn't seem to be as good elsewhere. I love you all already :kiss:

no i no what you mean, best just to stick to discussion section i barely ever go in the general ttc bit anymore, atmosphere sticks feels very resentful.
these threads are much more of a supportive community than ttc and everyone in your thread welcomes you and includes you and offers support and encouragement which is what its all about.

a few post in ttc have hacked me off lately especially ware the poster has got ratty because people have "read and run", i don't think you should have to comment, some people are just shy, others are just seeking information and some people read may not have anything to add. so what? 
:haha:
glad i got that off my chest
sorry i stated to rant lol

xxx


----------



## baby2310

thanks ladies, will be glad when she arrives so can start next cycle
Welcome LilMissCheer, the ladies on this thread are wonderful and i don't know what i'd do without them, we're all :friends: here and you can say anything on this thread x


----------



## trixie79

very true..........id be lost without you all.:friends:

hispirits i have to laugh at that girl that left the post in ttc that gave out stink abt reading and running..............wat a plonker..........maybe she never had anything interesting to say!!!!!:yellowcard:

well im going to go out to a friends later and get absolutely happy!:drunk:
ive been soooooooooo good lately but its time i let my hair down!:flasher::haha:

loving the smileys....went overboard i think!
:loo:..........hee-hee thought that ones cute!

just shows you how bored i am!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> very true..........id be lost without you all.:friends:
> 
> hispirits i have to laugh at that girl that left the post in ttc that gave out stink abt reading and running..............wat a plonker..........maybe she never had anything interesting to say!!!!!:yellowcard:
> 
> well im going to go out to a friends later and get absolutely happy!:drunk:
> ive been soooooooooo good lately but its time i let my hair down!:flasher::haha:
> 
> loving the smileys....went overboard i think!
> :loo:..........hee-hee thought that ones cute!
> 
> just shows you how bored i am!

you'll love this then
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce017.gif
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex011.gif https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex012.gif
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex018.gif
ng[/url]
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-level1_don015.gif
https://www.boardoo.com/free-smilies/smilies/boardoo-bouncy-smiley-1849.gif

thers so many fubby ones, not many ttc ones tho :rofl:


----------



## trixie79

LOL!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hey Ladies......
Well Ive just spent the last few hours reading though this thread & would really love to join you girls? 
My very sweet DH bought me a CBFM as I was so upset with OPK's, used them for 2 months & never got a positive so he got the CBFM for me to help me pinpoint O & relax a bit!! AF is due on May 2nd so will be starting to use monitor then. In one way Im hoping that I wont have to take it out of the box & that ill get BFP this month but its been a stressful month for us so I doubt we caught the eggy!! 
Been TTC #1 for 5months now....both DH & I are 27 (28 next month!) and we are really praying for a BFP!! 
Looking forward to getting to know you all & sharing this journey with you all

FX for lots of MAY BFP's!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Welcome to our group MarcsMrs! I've added you to the first page, when you know around what date you'll be testing next month, let me know and I'll update it.


----------



## Future Mama

I'm sorry you got another bfn today baby2310, but you're not out until the :witch: shows up! So I'm 6dpo today and already poas today! I know it was stupid and obviously got a :bfn: but I just couldn't resist. I really think I'm out this month because I have no symptoms at all but I guess I'll keep testing until af shows up. Has anyone else been testing?


----------



## Claire1

Welcomes marksmrs, you'll love your monitor!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Future Mama said:


> Welcome to our group MarcsMrs! I've added you to the first page, when you know around what date you'll be testing next month, let me know and I'll update it.

Testing on May 2nd (but this is cycle without CBFM) then I should be testing again around June 2nd (with CBFM) 

Thanks for the welcome girls....Im excited about getting to use my monitor! :thumbup:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks future mama, don't worry about the :bfn: 6 dpo is obviously very early.
How are your symptoms?


----------



## baby2310

welcomd MarcsMrs, gl for your first cbfm cycle x


----------



## _dreamer_

Welcome Marcsmrs, it really is a lovely thread, everyone is so nice! Bet you can't wait to get started on your cbfm, i know i couldnt wait to push that button.

Futuremama, I'm only 4dpo but also had nothing in the way of symptoms yet, not even anything to try to read into lol. I'm scared of getting a chemical pregnancy, not sure i could handle seeing a bfp and then a few days later a bfn so i'm going to try to wait until as close to af due date as possible before testing! We'll see how that one goes...

Does anyone know how common a chemical pregnancy is? I've read that the new tests that detect so much earlier mean a lot more people know about them now than ever used to when you could only test at af due date


----------



## Hispirits

welcome marcsmrs xx


----------



## Claire1

I've had my dates mixed up this month, due to test tomorrow. But, no need...just started spotting which means :witch: will arrive. Oh well :shrug: on to cycle 4. Good thing is my cycles are still regular and ovulation etc, so at least thats a positive thing I guess.:thumbup:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Thanks for all the welcome messages girls!! For the first time ever I am looking forward to the start of a new cycle!! Im really feel CBFM is going to work for us! DH is very positive too....though he always has a positive attitude (which is nice but frustrating sometimes!!) 

FX for everyone & Im dying to see more & more BFPs popping up on here!


----------



## trixie79

your very welcome marcsmrs, everyone is soooo supportive on here.

dreamer i dont really know how common a chem preg is but i have my fx for you that you get your bfp.

well so much for me getting tipsy and letting my hair down, i ended up sitting in again while oh is down south working.....im alone alot recently and my motivation even to get drunk is gone!!!!!!!!

ok rant over!!


----------



## LadyL

Welcome MarcsMrs!! Good luck with your CBFM!! It will be your best friend!! (other than all these lovely ladies on this thread!!)

Claire, sorry to hear that! Good luck with your next cycle!! Way to stay positive!!

Futuremama, I am 7 dpo today and I poas yesterday too (not even with FMU)!! So dont feel bad! I went to the drugstore yest and they had some on sale, so I couldnt resist. 

It was a clearblue easy +/- one, I've never used this kind, and it had blue dye (which I've heard are terrible for evap lines). Of course it was a BFN... I should know better, but I saw in the pregnancy test forum where someone started seeing their BFP at 5 dpo! Which I thought was impossible! Maybe she miscalculated her O day?! Who knows!

But anyway, the test was BFN within the time frame, but an hour later when I looked at it again, it has a very visible + sign! But I'm really thinking it was an evap! I also took an IC this am (I only have 5 left, well 4 now) and it was a BFN too, but again, about 30 mins later, there is the faintest line there too! I don't know what to make of it. I have heard of others who this has happened to and went on to get their BFPs, but I just have a gut feeling they are evaps!! Ugh! Why do evaps have to exist!! POAS is stressful enough!

Not having any symptoms either, usually I would have mild cramping about now til AF shows, but none so far, and I have slightly sore boobs for the last few days, but that is normal for me! 

I guess we'll all know soon enough!!


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> Welcome MarcsMrs!! Good luck with your CBFM!! It will be your best friend!! (other than all these lovely ladies on this thread!!)
> 
> Claire, sorry to hear that! Good luck with your next cycle!! Way to stay positive!!
> 
> Futuremama, I am 7 dpo today and I poas yesterday too (not even with FMU)!! So dont feel bad! I went to the drugstore yest and they had some on sale, so I couldnt resist.
> 
> It was a clearblue easy +/- one, I've never used this kind, and it had blue dye (which I've heard are terrible for evap lines). Of course it was a BFN... I should know better, but I saw in the pregnancy test forum where someone started seeing their BFP at 5 dpo! Which I thought was impossible! Maybe she miscalculated her O day?! Who knows!
> 
> But anyway, the test was BFN within the time frame, but an hour later when I looked at it again, it has a very visible + sign! But I'm really thinking it was an evap! I also took an IC this am (I only have 5 left, well 4 now) and it was a BFN too, but again, about 30 mins later, there is the faintest line there too! I don't know what to make of it. I have heard of others who this has happened to and went on to get their BFPs, but I just have a gut feeling they are evaps!! Ugh! Why do evaps have to exist!! POAS is stressful enough!
> 
> Not having any symptoms either, usually I would have mild cramping about now til AF shows, but none so far, and I have slightly sore boobs for the last few days, but that is normal for me!
> 
> I guess we'll all know soon enough!!

Oooh fingers crossed for you. I would def see that as a positive sign. Perhaps test again with FMU?? :dust:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Lots & lots of :dust: for you 

FX you'll be showing us a :bfp: xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey Marcsmrs :wave:


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> Welcome MarcsMrs!! Good luck with your CBFM!! It will be your best friend!! (other than all these lovely ladies on this thread!!)
> 
> Claire, sorry to hear that! Good luck with your next cycle!! Way to stay positive!!
> 
> Futuremama, I am 7 dpo today and I poas yesterday too (not even with FMU)!! So dont feel bad! I went to the drugstore yest and they had some on sale, so I couldnt resist.
> 
> It was a clearblue easy +/- one, I've never used this kind, and it had blue dye (which I've heard are terrible for evap lines). Of course it was a BFN... I should know better, but I saw in the pregnancy test forum where someone started seeing their BFP at 5 dpo! Which I thought was impossible! Maybe she miscalculated her O day?! Who knows!
> 
> But anyway, the test was BFN within the time frame, but an hour later when I looked at it again, it has a very visible + sign! But I'm really thinking it was an evap! I also took an IC this am (I only have 5 left, well 4 now) and it was a BFN too, but again, about 30 mins later, there is the faintest line there too! I don't know what to make of it. I have heard of others who this has happened to and went on to get their BFPs, but I just have a gut feeling they are evaps!! Ugh! Why do evaps have to exist!! POAS is stressful enough!
> 
> Not having any symptoms either, usually I would have mild cramping about now til AF shows, but none so far, and I have slightly sore boobs for the last few days, but that is normal for me!
> 
> I guess we'll all know soon enough!!

Hopefully it's the start of your :bfp:! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

I need to ask a question cos it's just on my mind a bit. Slight tmi warning. Only slight ;)

I'm on cd2 and bleeding as usual apart from i keep getting these really big stringy clots of blood. I never get clots in my periods. I sometimes get them in my cm at points during the month but never when I'm bleeding. Last cycle I really thought I was pregnant - like really. I had loads of symptoms but never a bfp. Do you think I maybe got a little way along and then it didn't stick and came out as a normal period or would is till have registered a bfp along the line?

I feel silly asking this question but it's just kind of on my mind. Thanks girls :flower:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> I need to ask a question cos it's just on my mind a bit. Slight tmi warning. Only slight ;)
> 
> I'm on cd2 and bleeding as usual apart from i keep getting these really big stringy clots of blood. I never get clots in my periods. I sometimes get them in my cm at points during the month but never when I'm bleeding. Last cycle I really thought I was pregnant - like really. I had loads of symptoms but never a bfp. Do you think I maybe got a little way along and then it didn't stick and came out as a normal period or would is till have registered a bfp along the line?
> 
> I feel silly asking this question but it's just kind of on my mind. Thanks girls :flower:

it is possible yes.but there are also other reasons for clots too.
40% of eggs that are fertilised do not attach to the the lining of the womb.
generally symptoms aren't reliable. both time i have been pregnant i had no symptoms until about 10dpo (implantation usually doesn't happen until 9 days after the egg has left the ovary) its only when implantation happens that there is a surge in hormones which can make you symptomatic. with my last period i had so many bfp symptoms even spotting a 9do, but the witch came on time as usual.
i used to have clotty periods before my m/c and ectopic and the doctors suggested i take a baby asprin a day to thin the blood.
sometimes the lining of the womb can become to thick for the egg and it prevents the egg from getting the nutrients it needs and engulfs it which results in m/c.
unfortunately without a positive test you will never know, and the doctors won't accept it as am/c without proof you were pregnant.
i would definitely suggest you start a ff chart this month, you will no by the rise in temps after ov if you are possible pregnant, with a chart to focus on you focus less on symptom spotting :thumbup:
hope that helps 
xx


----------



## trixie79

LADYL gl for a bfp:dust::dust:

HISPIRITS....your chart looks amazin:test::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> LADYL gl for a bfp:dust::dust:
> 
> HISPIRITS....your chart looks amazin:test::dust::dust::dust:

no, well to early to to test
i had a bit of a prom with the temp this morn so i'm kind of disregarding todays. i'll see what happens tomoz.i woke up a 6 busting for the loo so i sleepily took my temp 
(yesterday it was 36.64)
when i woke up i think it said 36.59
it tapped it into my iphone and had a pee
i went back to bed when i woke up at 8 i put the thermometer back in my mouth (stupidly not reading the earlier temp 1st) and it read 36.89
now, i don't know if i made a mistake and my sleepy eyes read the 8 as a 5 this morning? (the type in the reading box is very square) or if my temperature went up .30 in which case which one shall i use the first one or the second?
:shrug:


----------



## trixie79

i dont know.....i did the same this mornin, i got up at 6 and it read 96.28 and at 9 it was 96.58 so i just put in the first one, but it doesnt really matter to me as im only cd 5. i put the lower one in as i want my coverline to be lower this cycle lol cheating i know!

i got my prediction!Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 21st and 16th.


i put it on the other thread too!


----------



## trixie79

ooh i forgot to say im trying the soy isoflavones this month just for the craic! i am taking 50mg 100mg 100mg 150mg 150mg days 3-7......
just want to see if it takes ovulation forward as oh wont be aroung during my forcasted fertile time. although i may travel the 3 hours to see him if im not working!


----------



## LilMissCheer

trixie79 said:


> ooh i forgot to say im trying the soy isoflavones this month just for the craic! i am taking 50mg 100mg 100mg 150mg 150mg days 3-7......
> just want to see if it takes ovulation forward as oh wont be aroung during my forcasted fertile time. although i may travel the 3 hours to see him if im not working!

ahhh the things we'll do eh? ;)


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> i dont know.....i did the same this mornin, i got up at 6 and it read 96.28 and at 9 it was 96.58 so i just put in the first one, but it doesnt really matter to me as im only cd 5. i put the lower one in as i want my coverline to be lower this cycle lol cheating i know!
> 
> i got my prediction!Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 21st and 16th.
> 
> 
> i put it on the other thread too!

well i just read that

Your temperature can rise up to one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken later than normal and fall one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken earlier than normal. If your temperature wasn't taken at the normal time, adjust it using this rule.


so i went through and altered my chart accordingly as above says (keeping a copy of the original just incase)i haven't been taking my temp at the same time every day i have no more empty circles they are all full and blue now,
what u think?


----------



## Claire1

Urgh, this temping thing seems complicated. I'm thinking of getting one. So, do you take your temp every morning over the month and record it in FF and basically look for a drop around ovulation and hope it goes up for a bfp?
Sorry to ask silly questions...got to start somehwere! x


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Urgh, this temping thing seems complicated. I'm thinking of getting one. So, do you take your temp every morning over the month and record it in FF and basically look for a drop around ovulation and hope it goes up for a bfp?
> Sorry to ask silly questions...got to start somehwere! x

It does sound it when your not familiar with it, and i felt the same, as soon as you get going with it its easy. thats the bases of it yes

but after of it can go down and up and still be bfp, it can dip during implantation too. its quite interesting really x x


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Hispirit, Yours is looking good....had a peek!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Thanks Hispirit, Yours is looking good....had a peek!

its the best way to learn by looking at others :winkwink:


----------



## trixie79

it looks good hispirts, did you just adjust all your temps???


----------



## baby2310

when you testing hispirits?


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> it looks good hispirts, did you just adjust all your temps???

no only the ones with open blue circles instead of full ones, about 4 i think x


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> when you testing hispirits?

sunday if i can last that long, but i may cave and do it saturday xx


----------



## LadyL

So I took another test this am, basically to be sure the first two were evaps, which they were. Stark white test today! Now I am mad at myself for wasting three tests when I knew it was way too early!! Won't be testing again til friday, will be 12 dpo then.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Sorry to hear that LadyL but your not out until AF arrives! FX for you x


----------



## baby2310

Sorry to hear that ladyl but it's still early and your not out unless the :witch: arrives.
I've had a great day today, first time in ages have taken my mind off ttc.
Me and DH went to bbq at my parents today, then my 2 nephews came round afterwards, 1 is nearly 5 the other is 15 months and toddling. Am exhausted from running round the garden with the 5 year old but loved every minute!
Just can't wait to have my own even more!!


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I woke up this morning with my boobs really sore. They usually get sore a couple days before af but I still have a week until :witch:. I'm hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> So I took another test this am, basically to be sure the first two were evaps, which they were. Stark white test today! Now I am mad at myself for wasting three tests when I knew it was way too early!! Won't be testing again til friday, will be 12 dpo then.

It's still early LadyL, so I wouldn't worry about it yet. I'm with you though, I'm done testing early this cycle, I'm waiting until Thursday or Friday to test again too. I really hope we both get our :bfp:s this week!!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone!!

Baby, I'm glad you had a good day today!! 

Futuremama, I hope we both get our BFPs too! Maybe the sore boobs are a good sign for you!! Mine always start hurting and get bigger about a week before AF, so I can never count that as a symptom.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm actually ready to go back to work tomorrow....I've been off for 5 days now and have way too much time on my hands to sit and think about pregnancy-related things!! Once I go back, I'll be too busy to stress (I hope!!)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted everyone to know that I was searching fertility friend and saw that 40% of charts were preg ones when using sperm friendly lubricant and fertility monitor! I thought that was pretty high!! I also searched for my age range (36) and it was still high at like 37%. It was a bit higher than just using fertility monitor alone!
> 
> thats awesome, can you put up a link for that hun so i can have a read, i tried to find it myself but couldn't. thanx
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing? i feel in limbo at the moment. when i add together everything i have done this month as well as my predictions i think i have a good chance, but i've been stung so many times before for wishfull thinking that i have a nagging feeling, like every other month its going to end up being :bfn: and i'm trying so hard not to tempt fate thinking like that, i'm trying so hard to be positive and get those good vibes flowing, but its starting to get tough now.
> i keep thinking to myself its ok if its :bfn: because i still have another shot at :bfp: in May because my next cycles ends 29th. So my predcitionns May still be correct i'm screwing with my own head :cry: i'd like to cut off my imagination and conscious for the rest of the week. :pop:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I can't seem to make a link to the page :growlmad: Do you have the VIP Membership? With that I search charts using fertility monitor, and using sperm friendly lubricant and it comes up with anovul 1%, miscarriage 3%, ovulatory 54%, and preg 40%. Not bad!!

I so know what you and everyone mean about getting so down. I go through the same thought process every month. During AF I get very motivated that this is going to be our month. Then I freak out that I am not going to O this month. Then I O and get very depressed that I feel that this is not our month. The closer I get to test date the more down and sure of non pregnancy I am. I convince myself that I have serious problems and I will never get pregnant. then I start to test earlier than I say I will and get BFNs. THen when I get to 12 dpo and get a BFN I start to think that I must be pregnant because we had unprotected sex during ovulation and there is no way that I am not pg. Then my period comes and I still dont believe it and continue testing until my temp has stayed down and AF sticks around LOL. So it makes me feel normal to hear everyone else goes through their own doubtful thoughts! Hang in there everyone!! And welcome to the new comers!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I woke up this morning with my boobs really sore. They usually get sore a couple days before af but I still have a week until :witch:. I'm hoping this is a good sign!

Mine started killing me at 6 dpo and are still very sore. Usually they start a few days before AF and I have a 14-15 day luteal phase usually. However, there was one month where we did not bd on teh right days because I had an upcoming surgery, and that month my boobs starting killing me like never before on 6 dpo??? It makes no sense! If you have not felt this before future mama I think this is a big sign!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

No your not alone hunny I feel the same xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

LilMissCheer said:


> I need to ask a question cos it's just on my mind a bit. Slight tmi warning. Only slight ;)
> 
> I'm on cd2 and bleeding as usual apart from i keep getting these really big stringy clots of blood. I never get clots in my periods. I sometimes get them in my cm at points during the month but never when I'm bleeding. Last cycle I really thought I was pregnant - like really. I had loads of symptoms but never a bfp. Do you think I maybe got a little way along and then it didn't stick and came out as a normal period or would is till have registered a bfp along the line?
> 
> I feel silly asking this question but it's just kind of on my mind. Thanks girls :flower:

I had something similar a couple months ago. I was sure I was pg because my temps went up really high. OUt of 6 months of temping they have never been that high. Then my period came early, 1-2 days and I had clots. I never had clots. I was getting BFNs all the way through but I swear I had a fertilized egg. I just wish I knew for sure because I will have to start fertility testing if not pg this month and it would be nice to at least know if sperm is meeting egg!


----------



## baby2310

ladyl - i know what you mean about going back to work, will miss my lie ins but will be good to have my mind occupied with other things

stranjegirl/future mama - i too have the sore (.)(.)s (well nips actually) i never had it before last cycle and since then they have started to become really sore in the tww. Only difference this time is i started having them when i was getting the bad cramps/stitch pain rather than a couple of days before af like last time. The cramps have stopped a few days ago and all i'm left with now are the sore nips. 

I'm just beginning to realise that since ttc no 2 cycles have been the same, probably due to symptom spotting. I wish they were consistant!

Bit concerned about next cycle as af will be due when we go on holiday so i need to see my gp for a pill to delay her, not sure how this will impact on ttc or whether if we were lucky next cycle whether the pills i get could damage a fetus as won't be able to test until i return. Something i need to discuss with my gp when i see him i think


----------



## LadyL

baby2310, I'm not sure whether pills that delay AF will damage a possible fetus. Back in Nov, I was prescribed Provera to make me start my period after 47 days of no AF and several neg preg tests, and she told me if I did happen to be pregnant, it wouldn't hurt anything (which I never had to take, AF came the next day!)...I know it's not the same thing though. But many people who take birth control pills find out they're preg. and everything turns out OK... but yeah, the best thing to do would be talk to your MD.

I'll be the opposite of you next cycle and be mid-way through the TWW next cycle when I'll be on vacation(girls trip!!)...and I won't know if I'll be able to go out and have a few drinks or not!! I guess that's better than being gone during ov. time, though!! Hopefully, I'll get my BFP this time and I won't have to worry about it!!


----------



## _dreamer_

good morning everyone, hope you are all ok today. 

i'm the opposite with going back to work, really wish i didnt have to! 4 days off wasnt enough for me lol. 

Well 6pdo today. i'm off to spain on a hen weekend on friday, i'm not really drinking while ttc, the odd one only (but then i don't really see the point anyway!). ill be 9-11 dpo so will try hold off on testing until I get back, at least it will keep me occupied! i've told my bestie who's getting married that we're ttc and wont be drinking or she'd be nagging me. got to get away with it with everyone else however!

Hope everyone having symptoms, sore boobs etc are on the way to their BFP's. Baby2310 - still no AF? Was it due on the 21st or did you think you'd start testing on the 21st?


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies. Hi dreamer, still no af. Tested 21st. Was either due 19th or if ov'd late which think i did then due tomoro. Was hopin my cramps were implantation but dont feel pg so im guessing not. Hope you get your :bfp: when you return x


----------



## Future Mama

I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.

Those are great signs!! I am 10dpo today. My temp dropped yesterday and I was worried it was on it's way down, but it was back high this morning. My boobs have been killing me since 6 dpo, but this has all happened to me before. I usually get a temp spike at 10 dpo (someone's cruel joke to make me think i am pg...but now I know better!) and my sore boobs are on and off. Usually they are not this bad, but I had one month were they were awful since 6 dpo and we weren't even trying that month. I seriously want to go back on BC. I am sick of the pms, acne, irregularity etc! 
Hope everyone is doing well today!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.

Future Mama- I feel like we have been right along with each other...Our cycles are about the same and now our symptoms seem about the same. My legs were killing me the past 2 days..they were so achy. I hope we get out BFPs together and I hope it is this month!!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.
> 
> Future Mama- I feel like we have been right along with each other...Our cycles are about the same and now our symptoms seem about the same. My legs were killing me the past 2 days..they were so achy. I hope we get out BFPs together and I hope it is this month!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know, are you planning on testing tomorrow? I'll be 9dpo tomorrow and will test again. I just read about someone on another thread that didn't get her bfp until 4 days after her missed period, at 18dpo, so that gives me hope even if I don't get an early :bfp:. I agree about the bc, I'm sooo tired of analyzing every little symptom every month, it would be so nice to go back to having a normal life. Anyways, sorry for going on and on, I really hope we both get our :bfp:s this week!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## workingttc

Just popping in to cheer you girls on!! I've been checking in every day to see how you're all doing! Just got my second peak, so FX'd I'll ov today and then join you all in the tww. Good luck!! All sounds positive! :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies. Well, I've got full blown AF now :( Oh well, no point getting down....on to the next cycle we go. I'm going to temp this month as well....worth a go. Is it ok to start on something like cd3or 4, as I wont get it till then.
So, do you have to test every day at same time and just record it over the month?

Good luck strange girl and future mama, all looking hopeful for you both fx'd


----------



## workingttc

Claire1 said:


> Hi ladies. Well, I've got full blown AF now :( Oh well, no point getting down....on to the next cycle we go. I'm going to temp this month as well....worth a go. Is it ok to start on something like cd3or 4, as I wont get it till then.
> So, do you have to test every day at same time and just record it over the month?
> 
> Good luck strange girl and future mama, all looking hopeful for you both fx'd

It's fine to start temping then, or even after AF ends. Temps are often erratic during AF, so you usually end up disregarding them anyway. And yes, you just temp at the same time every morning, before you do anything -- before getting out of bed, peeing, etc. I keep my thermometer in reaching distance on my nightstand and it's the first thing I do when the alarm goes off. If you miss a day or 2 don't stress, it's only really important to get the days immediately prior to and after you OV date. Good luck!


----------



## charlie83

Hi, i'm new here! Could i join please?
This my first month using CBFM, i am due to ovulate within the next few days!


----------



## charlie83

Sorry, pressed enter before finishing my post! duh!
I used a cheap OPK last month which was positive on cd19. I am currently on cd18, so i hope i get my peak soon!
This is my first month using cbfm and i know it can take a month to get to know your cycle. However, i've had high readings from the start! Is this normal, 12 days of highs?
Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks x


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.
> 
> Those are great signs!! I am 10dpo today. My temp dropped yesterday and I was worried it was on it's way down, but it was back high this morning. My boobs have been killing me since 6 dpo, but this has all happened to me before. I usually get a temp spike at 10 dpo (someone's cruel joke to make me think i am pg...but now I know better!) and my sore boobs are on and off. Usually they are not this bad, but I had one month were they were awful since 6 dpo and we weren't even trying that month. I seriously want to go back on BC. I am sick of the pms, acne, irregularity etc!
> Hope everyone is doing well today!!Click to expand...

hi hun
my temp dipped today :growlmad:
last month i had every symtom going, my bb's were full and sore from ovulation, this month not a thing.
11dpo today up until now i've only notcied a few subtle differences that if i were listneing out for them i would probably miss, i have been peeing a lot more than normal and its stinky too. lotion creamy cm and odd little niggles pains, mainlt down the left side in my leg & boob and i feel very bloated, i actually feel like i'm wobbling .lol 
so half of my thinks that because i have no symptoms its a good thing as symptoms usually mean af for me, but then i really feel quite normal and not pregnant, but in saying that last month i was almost positive i was ; so who no's. i've tested with the online cheap dippy test and its bfn so i'll just keep testing til af arrives.

hope your all well x xx


----------



## baby2310

hi charlie83 and welcome!
It is completely normal to get so many highs, i started getting highs CD 13 right through to CD 25 and is my first month too. It is also possible to get :bfp: just with highs so keep bd'ing. :dust: to you. How long you being ttc?

I have bought a digi thermometer today so i can start charting when the :witch: puts in an appearance? (still hoping she won't but am fully expecting her).
Didn't realise til i got it home is only 1 decimal place but after a quick search i've foud thats ok it might just show a little flat on my chart. Was only 99p so if it's no good get another but didn't want to spend money on it if i can't get along with charting, have spent enough on ttc lately!

GL future mama and stranjegirl, everything sounds very promising for you 2 x


----------



## baby2310

hey hispirits, just wanted to say gl with testing, your not out unless the :witch: arrives, hope she stays away for you hun!


----------



## Future Mama

charlie83 said:


> Sorry, pressed enter before finishing my post! duh!
> I used a cheap OPK last month which was positive on cd19. I am currently on cd18, so i hope i get my peak soon!
> This is my first month using cbfm and i know it can take a month to get to know your cycle. However, i've had high readings from the start! Is this normal, 12 days of highs?
> Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks x

Welcome to our group! Since it's your first cycle using it, it's normal to have tons of highs. You may or may not even get peaks since the monitor is getting to know your cycles. Usually by the second month it's a lot more accurate. Let me know when you'll be testing and I'll update it on the first page.


----------



## Hispirits

my cbfm has been asking for sticks for 19 days i've been getting highs since cd11. i thought it would have stopped by now 
:(


----------



## StranjeGirl

charlie83 said:


> Sorry, pressed enter before finishing my post! duh!
> I used a cheap OPK last month which was positive on cd19. I am currently on cd18, so i hope i get my peak soon!
> This is my first month using cbfm and i know it can take a month to get to know your cycle. However, i've had high readings from the start! Is this normal, 12 days of highs?
> Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks x

Welcome! I think it is normal to be strange the first month. I was luck and had 2 highs and 2 peaks the first month, but this was my 5th month and I went straight from low to peak...so I also use the internet cheapie opks just to make sure. I hear it can sometimes miss your peak the first month so be sure to bd when you think you are ovulating even if it hasn't given you your peak yet! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I QUOTE]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hi hun
> my temp dipped today :growlmad:
> last month i had every symtom going, my bb's were full and sore from ovulation, this month not a thing.
> 11dpo today up until now i've only notcied a few subtle differences that if i were listneing out for them i would probably miss, i have been peeing a lot more than normal and its stinky too. lotion creamy cm and odd little niggles pains, mainlt down the left side in my leg & boob and i feel very bloated, i actually feel like i'm wobbling .lol
> so half of my thinks that because i have no symptoms its a good thing as symptoms usually mean af for me, but then i really feel quite normal and not pregnant, but in saying that last month i was almost positive i was ; so who no's. i've tested with the online cheap dippy test and its bfn so i'll just keep testing til af arrives.
> 
> hope your all well x xx
> 
> Keep testing!! 11 dpo is still early!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## trixie79

i think i was lucky too as i had 3 highs then 2 peaks and 1 high and it never asked for any more.... im cd6 today so its going to start asking soon. do you think i need to start a new pack of sticks or can i start with the ones i have left from last cycle??? i only have 5 left. i bought a new pack too though.

did any of that make sense lol!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> i think i was lucky too as i had 3 highs then 2 peaks and 1 high and it never asked for any more.... im cd6 today so its going to start asking soon. do you think i need to start a new pack of sticks or can i start with the ones i have left from last cycle??? i only have 5 left. i bought a new pack too though.
> 
> did any of that make sense lol!!!!!

I always used the same ones!


----------



## _dreamer_

Welcome charlie83 :)
Sorry to hear of all your highs (and hispirits too) as the others have said, hopefully its jusr getting used to you this cycle. Sounds like i was really lucky as i got 2 highs, 2 peaks and a high. 

Trixie79 how come you have 5 left? I thought it always asked for blocks of 10? Or did i imagine that lol. It says in the book to use from the same batch but i dont have any experience I'm afraid.

Good luck futuremama and stranjgirl, all things are sounding good. We need. Some more bfps on the first page. Fxd for everyone x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I decided to take another hpt yesterday and like LadyL after it dried I thought I saw a faint line and got really excited. But this morning I tested with fmu and definitely no line:(. Hopefully it turns into something because I've felt like crap since yesterday, my boobs are killing me, I've been having leg cramps, I feel nauseous and couldn't sleep last night at all.
> 
> Future Mama- I feel like we have been right along with each other...Our cycles are about the same and now our symptoms seem about the same. My legs were killing me the past 2 days..they were so achy. I hope we get out BFPs together and I hope it is this month!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, are you planning on testing tomorrow? I'll be 9dpo tomorrow and will test again. I just read about someone on another thread that didn't get her bfp until 4 days after her missed period, at 18dpo, so that gives me hope even if I don't get an early :bfp:. I agree about the bc, I'm sooo tired of analyzing every little symptom every month, it would be so nice to go back to having a normal life. Anyways, sorry for going on and on, I really hope we both get our :bfp:s this week!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I am holding out til thursday to test...if I can! I have seriously been through like 100 preg tests over the past five months, so I am trying to be better about it. I am bummed because my boobs don't feel as sore today :growlmad: Oh well. The pain kinda increases and decreases? Future mama didn't your psychic reading say May? We are right there!! If you get your bfp on sunday we are in May!!! I've also noticed that some girls got their bfp the month before!


----------



## Future Mama

I've had 2 psychic readings and one said May and the other said June. Atleast it gives me some hope!


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone! Welcome charlie!! Good luck to you!! 
Sorry to hear about your faint line Futuremama!! I know how it feels!!
I didn't test today, I can't bear to see another BFN again!!

As far as symptoms go, the only weird thing going on is I've had a tingly feeling low in my abdomen (like butterflies!). Has anyone ever had this happen? It kinda comes and goes....So weird, maybe it's all in my head? 

On a different note, have any of y'all had your husband's (significant other) sperm analyzed? I'm thinking that will be our next step if we don't get our BFP this month...I've been checked out and all seems fine with me. He has agreed to try an at-home sperm analysis (found it on amazon, basically says if they have adequate sperm count, doesn't tell you anything about the quality or anything). But I thought he'd be more likely to try that before going to a MD. Anyone tried this before? I think it's called SpermCheck?


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Hey everyone! Welcome charlie!! Good luck to you!!
> Sorry to hear about your faint line Futuremama!! I know how it feels!!
> I didn't test today, I can't bear to see another BFN again!!
> 
> As far as symptoms go, the only weird thing going on is I've had a tingly feeling low in my abdomen (like butterflies!). Has anyone ever had this happen? It kinda comes and goes....So weird, maybe it's all in my head?
> 
> On a different note, have any of y'all had your husband's (significant other) sperm analyzed? I'm thinking that will be our next step if we don't get our BFP this month...I've been checked out and all seems fine with me. He has agreed to try an at-home sperm analysis (found it on amazon, basically says if they have adequate sperm count, doesn't tell you anything about the quality or anything). But I thought he'd be more likely to try that before going to a MD. Anyone tried this before? I think it's called SpermCheck?

I would think butterflies is a good sign! I keep looking for signs and nada  I do have sore boobs, but less so than a few days ago, so I think that is a bad sign.

Future mama I had missed that you got a faint line!!!! Hang in there and test again tomorrow. You are still really early!

My dh got a semen analysis last month. It was a little early to push for a test, but we are both 36 and dont want to waste any time. His turned out better than average, so if sperm and egg are not meeting then it is definitely my fault! Haven't heard much about the home one. My dh dropped his off at the lab. The doc ordered it for him and he made an appt to drop it off. He picked up the container and then needed to get it from home to the clinic within like 1/2 hour. 
:)


----------



## trixie79

i only have 5 as i used a couple without the monitor!!!lol!!!!
i think ill just have to keep them as spares and use the new ones!

gl girls for testing.fx
welcome charlie x


----------



## charlie83

Hi, i'd like to join please!:flower:
This is my first month using CBFM and i have got high readings since ths start! I know this is probably the monitir getting used to my cycle.
My cycle is usually 34 days and last month i ov on cd19 ( according to chaep OPK ). It's CD19 today and still have'nt got my peak, will test later with cheap OPK to double check but me and hubby dtd last night incase!
Should be testing around May 10th! :dust:


----------



## Claire1

Could someone please tell me how to get my ff chart onto my signature? Thank you x


----------



## charlie83

Sorry for the new post! Computer crashed yesterday so did'nt think the posts were up!:wacko:
It's cd19 today, no peak. Last month i tested around 4pm with cheap OPK and it was a clear positive so will test later today!
It's so nice to be able to ask questions and talk about ttc, driving my hubby and family mad! lol x :dust:

P.S will be due to do hpg around 10th May x


----------



## charlie83

Hi, Baby2310. 
Have been ttc for 3 months, i always thought i would be more laid back when ttc but i have turned into a woman possessed!:loopy: I bought the monitor because i was'nt having much luck with OPKs until i did one last month! It takes some of the guesswork out.
How long have you been using CBFM? :dust:


----------



## bluebumble

Hey all. Well I thought I would say hi. I have been using the monitor for 3 months now. Im cd14 and no high yet. The last two months it has picked up highs but no peak so I'm praying it picks something up this month or it could be possible I'm not ov :( I have really long cycles (anywhere for 35 days to 42 days) so have started on agnus castus this month too. Someone sent me a link that showed me how to read the sticks but I'm going to use opks this month too.

Arrggghhhh this ttc stuff is way way harder than I thought. It's got me obsessed :(

:dust: for everyone :)


----------



## Hispirits

At last, stick 20 today and cbfm is back on low, phew!
Xxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Hi Ladies...

Hope you all had a lovely Easter and gorgeous weather.

:witch: still hasnt shown her ugly face to me..i have been feeling like its going to happen for couple of weeks now but nothing. (.)(.) really started to hurt last few days so i thought at last :witch: was making an appearance but today they not as sore. Im not hopefull that i will get BFP as although im feeling slightly 'different' :witch: has played this cruel joke on me before.Its so unfair...I really want to start using my CBFM!!

I hope you get your highs and BFP ASAP!!!
Good Luck!!!
xxxx


----------



## trixie79

your temps are still looking good hispirts......

to get your ovulation chart go in to ff and click on sharing i think and then get code and then just copy and paste.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> At last, stick 20 today and cbfm is back on low, phew!
> Xxxxxx

Woo hoo!


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone?
I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???


----------



## Bunnylicious

I think i'm 14 dpo today, i'm not sure. I'm too nervous to test. My cycle is wacko this month. I'll wait till weekend :(



Hispirits said:


> At last, *stick 20 today and cbfm is back on low*, phew!
> Xxxxxx

Actually, that's automatic.
You only can use maximum 20 sticks per month. So the screen is automatically shows LOW on the 20th stick.


----------



## Hispirits

Bunnylicious said:


> I think i'm 14 dpo today, i'm not sure. I'm too nervous to test. My cycle is wacko this month. I'll wait till weekend :(
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> At last, *stick 20 today and cbfm is back on low*, phew!
> Xxxxxx
> 
> Actually, that's automatic.
> You only can use maximum 20 sticks per month. So the screen is automatically shows LOW on the 20th stick.Click to expand...

Lol 
I was pleased anyway! Lol xx


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???

Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?


----------



## Claire1

I'm so rubbish at this, not sure if i've done it right?


----------



## baby2310

charlie83 said:


> Hi, Baby2310.
> Have been ttc for 3 months, i always thought i would be more laid back when ttc but i have turned into a woman possessed!:loopy: I bought the monitor because i was'nt having much luck with OPKs until i did one last month! It takes some of the guesswork out.
> How long have you been using CBFM? :dust:

Hi hun, this is my first cycle using it, am now waiting for :bfp: or the :witch:

I like you have become a womand possessed. Bought the monitor as af is quite irregular and could never tell when i was ov'ing.
GL and :dust: to you too x


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, how are we all today?

Nothing new to report, still no af. Getting bored of waiting for her to show up now, i want to get on with my next cycle!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Lol Hispirits I was right there with you on the 20th stick! It's a shame to see it's an automatic thing, although I was really surprised when it went to low after being high all month. Looking at the sticks I think the darkest one was on the 23rd (cd 25). So we'll see. I probably won't test until the 5th (I think I was originally going to test the 2nd). Not that I'm really expecting anything, I guess I just don't feel like it happened this month. On the plus side hopefully that means the 2ww will go by fast and I won't second guess how I feel lol!

Good news too, my DH has an interview on Friday (he's been out of work for over 5 mos now). Fingers crossed it goes well. I love him but.. he needs to do something besides play computer games lol! 

Hi to all the new ladies on the thread, lots of :dust: to everyone =)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???
> 
> Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?Click to expand...



Bummer :(( You are still pretty early and your symptoms sound good! Hopefully in the next couple days you will get that second line!!
I am waiting til tomorrow which will be 12 dpo. I figure if I get a bfn at 12 dpo then I am pretty sure it is going to stay a bfn. What dpo are you? That just reminded me that I had a dream that I tested and I was mad at myself for testing when I said I was going to wait. I can't remember what the result was though lol!!! I really think I am out though as my sore boobs are a lot less sore today, and my temp is not doing anything unusual. It is still high, but it always is until 13-14 dpo.


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???
> 
> Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer :(( You are still pretty early and your symptoms sound good! Hopefully in the next couple days you will get that second line!!
> I am waiting til tomorrow which will be 12 dpo. I figure if I get a bfn at 12 dpo then I am pretty sure it is going to stay a bfn. What dpo are you? That just reminded me that I had a dream that I tested and I was mad at myself for testing when I said I was going to wait. I can't remember what the result was though lol!!! I really think I am out though as my sore boobs are a lot less sore today, and my temp is not doing anything unusual. It is still high, but it always is until 13-14 dpo.Click to expand...

You have so much will power!! I'm 9dpo today and used up my last test. I'm going to try and go straight home after work instead of stopping and getting some more tests. I'm a little bummed today because my best friend and I started ttc at the same time, and she's 12 weeks pregnant today. Of course I'm happy for her but we were so excited to be pregnant at the same time. 

Well I really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! That's funny about your dream, I've been having so many dreams where I test, but in my dreams I usually get a positive. Now I just wish that would happen in real life!


----------



## baby2310

Tobaira said:


> Lol Hispirits I was right there with you on the 20th stick! It's a shame to see it's an automatic thing, although I was really surprised when it went to low after being high all month. Looking at the sticks I think the darkest one was on the 23rd (cd 25). So we'll see. I probably won't test until the 5th (I think I was originally going to test the 2nd). Not that I'm really expecting anything, I guess I just don't feel like it happened this month. On the plus side hopefully that means the 2ww will go by fast and I won't second guess how I feel lol!
> 
> Good news too, my DH has an interview on Friday (he's been out of work for over 5 mos now). Fingers crossed it goes well. I love him but.. he needs to do something besides play computer games lol!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies on the thread, lots of :dust: to everyone =)

Fx'd for your :bfp: and your DH's interview! :dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> Lol Hispirits I was right there with you on the 20th stick! It's a shame to see it's an automatic thing, although I was really surprised when it went to low after being high all month. Looking at the sticks I think the darkest one was on the 23rd (cd 25). So we'll see. I probably won't test until the 5th (I think I was originally going to test the 2nd). Not that I'm really expecting anything, I guess I just don't feel like it happened this month. On the plus side hopefully that means the 2ww will go by fast and I won't second guess how I feel lol!
> 
> Good news too, my DH has an interview on Friday (he's been out of work for over 5 mos now). Fingers crossed it goes well. I love him but.. he needs to do something besides play computer games lol!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies on the thread, lots of :dust: to everyone =)

Good luck to your husband!
I had one month that I knew I was not pregnant due to not bding during fertile time. I thought it was going to be nice to not worry during the 2ww. I ended up having more pg symptoms than ever and kept testing because I thought I had somehow messed up my fertile time (even though I was using monitor and opk) Soooo...good luck to you in the 2ww and i hope you have better luck than me in not worrying!!! :flower:


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???
> 
> Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer :(( You are still pretty early and your symptoms sound good! Hopefully in the next couple days you will get that second line!!
> I am waiting til tomorrow which will be 12 dpo. I figure if I get a bfn at 12 dpo then I am pretty sure it is going to stay a bfn. What dpo are you? That just reminded me that I had a dream that I tested and I was mad at myself for testing when I said I was going to wait. I can't remember what the result was though lol!!! I really think I am out though as my sore boobs are a lot less sore today, and my temp is not doing anything unusual. It is still high, but it always is until 13-14 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> You have so much will power!! I'm 9dpo today and used up my last test. I'm going to try and go straight home after work instead of stopping and getting some more tests. I'm a little bummed today because my best friend and I started ttc at the same time, and she's 12 weeks pregnant today. Of course I'm happy for her but we were so excited to be pregnant at the same time.
> 
> Well I really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! That's funny about your dream, I've been having so many dreams where I test, but in my dreams I usually get a positive. Now I just wish that would happen in real life!Click to expand...

There's still a good chance for you both, try not to lose hope.
I know it's even harder when people we know get pg, i've had 3 tell me this month. Keep telling yourself that it will be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> Nothing new to report, still no af. Getting bored of waiting for her to show up now, i want to get on with my next cycle!!!!

Are you still testing? No AF can be a good thing lol!


----------



## baby2310

:haha: i know lol but have to keep telling myself i'm out so i don't get my hopes up.
Tested again yesterday evening and was still :bfn:
I feel like she is about to show any minute and had a couple of mild cramps last night for 10 mins so could be on her way. I just want to know now whats happening!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> :haha: i know lol but have to keep telling myself i'm out so i don't get my hopes up.
> Tested again yesterday evening and was still :bfn:
> I feel like she is about to show any minute and had a couple of mild cramps last night for 10 mins so could be on her way. I just want to know now whats happening!

ugh that is so frustrating. Why do pg and AF symptoms have to be the same????


----------



## Hispirits

Tobaira said:


> Lol Hispirits I was right there with you on the 20th stick! It's a shame to see it's an automatic thing, although I was really surprised when it went to low after being high all month. Looking at the sticks I think the darkest one was on the 23rd (cd 25). So we'll see. I probably won't test until the 5th (I think I was originally going to test the 2nd). Not that I'm really expecting anything, I guess I just don't feel like it happened this month. On the plus side hopefully that means the 2ww will go by fast and I won't second guess how I feel lol!
> 
> Good news too, my DH has an interview on Friday (he's been out of work for over 5 mos now). Fingers crossed it goes well. I love him but.. he needs to do something besides play computer games lol!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies on the thread, lots of :dust: to everyone =)

i'm gonna start testing soon
my dh loves his xbox. so i no what you mean, i am an xbox widdow :haha:
good luck for you hubby x x


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???
> 
> Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer :(( You are still pretty early and your symptoms sound good! Hopefully in the next couple days you will get that second line!!
> I am waiting til tomorrow which will be 12 dpo. I figure if I get a bfn at 12 dpo then I am pretty sure it is going to stay a bfn. What dpo are you? That just reminded me that I had a dream that I tested and I was mad at myself for testing when I said I was going to wait. I can't remember what the result was though lol!!! I really think I am out though as my sore boobs are a lot less sore today, and my temp is not doing anything unusual. It is still high, but it always is until 13-14 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> You have so much will power!! I'm 9dpo today and used up my last test. I'm going to try and go straight home after work instead of stopping and getting some more tests. I'm a little bummed today because my best friend and I started ttc at the same time, and she's 12 weeks pregnant today. Of course I'm happy for her but we were so excited to be pregnant at the same time.
> 
> Well I really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! That's funny about your dream, I've been having so many dreams where I test, but in my dreams I usually get a positive. Now I just wish that would happen in real life!Click to expand...

babe, don't get bummed out, 9dpo is WELL EARLY! i wouldn't even bother testing til at least 12dpo, implantation doesn't happen until 9 days after the egg has left the ovary, the chances of you getting any bfp's or real pregnancy symptoms before that are very low. it takes time for the hormones to build up enough to be notices in your urine.
save your pennys hun , you'll end up driving your self round the pipe x x x :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Hispirits said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> I am 11 dpo and very disappointed as my temperature looke absolutely no different than other months. It spiked yesterday and wend down by almost .3 today. I would assume that if I am pg I would by now see something different in my temperatures. And my boobs are still tender but no where near as sore as they were days ago. How can I go 5 months with nothing? Not even a chemical pg that I am aware of?? Sorry for the rant. I feel much better now. Any testers today???
> 
> Well I already tested today and another :bfn:. I don't know why I continue to test when all I get are bfns. But oh well, my boobs are still sore and I'm still really tired. Did you test today StranjeGirl?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer :(( You are still pretty early and your symptoms sound good! Hopefully in the next couple days you will get that second line!!
> I am waiting til tomorrow which will be 12 dpo. I figure if I get a bfn at 12 dpo then I am pretty sure it is going to stay a bfn. What dpo are you? That just reminded me that I had a dream that I tested and I was mad at myself for testing when I said I was going to wait. I can't remember what the result was though lol!!! I really think I am out though as my sore boobs are a lot less sore today, and my temp is not doing anything unusual. It is still high, but it always is until 13-14 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> You have so much will power!! I'm 9dpo today and used up my last test. I'm going to try and go straight home after work instead of stopping and getting some more tests. I'm a little bummed today because my best friend and I started ttc at the same time, and she's 12 weeks pregnant today. Of course I'm happy for her but we were so excited to be pregnant at the same time.
> 
> Well I really hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow! That's funny about your dream, I've been having so many dreams where I test, but in my dreams I usually get a positive. Now I just wish that would happen in real life!Click to expand...
> 
> babe, don't get bummed out, 9dpo is WELL EARLY! i wouldn't even bother testing til at least 12dpo, implantation doesn't happen until 9 days after the egg has left the ovary, the chances of you getting any bfp's or real pregnancy symptoms before that are very low. it takes time for the hormones to build up enough to be notices in your urine.
> save your pennys hun , you'll end up driving your self round the pipe x x x :hugs:Click to expand...

also check this out, some ladies here didn't get thier :bfp: til 15dpo , your not out til :witch: comes xxx
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/page1.html


----------



## eccmissjo

Hi ladies,

I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.

Jo
x


----------



## StranjeGirl

eccmissjo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.
> 
> Jo
> x

Welcome!! :)


----------



## Future Mama

eccmissjo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.
> 
> Jo
> x

Welcome to our group! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page


----------



## eccmissjo

Future Mama said:


> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.
> 
> Jo
> x
> 
> Welcome to our group! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first pageClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:

I think it will probably ask me for a stick on cd6 again and it's cd1 today so will let you know when it does :D

Jo
x


----------



## baby2310

eccmissjo said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.
> 
> Jo
> x
> 
> Welcome to our group! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first pageClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I think it will probably ask me for a stick on cd6 again and it's cd1 today so will let you know when it does :D
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...

Welcome hun, hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## eccmissjo

baby2310 said:


> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to b&b but am just onto my second month using the cbfm, I got no peaks last month but have heard this can be quite normal, am looking forward to what this month brings with it.
> 
> Jo
> x
> 
> Welcome to our group! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first pageClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I think it will probably ask me for a stick on cd6 again and it's cd1 today so will let you know when it does :D
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome hun, hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I hope we will all be celebrating together :D

Jo
x


----------



## baby2310

Urgh! I just popped to the loo and decided to check my cp. There was quite a bit of creamy/yellow coloured cm tinged with peach/pink so i really think she's coming now.
Bugger!


----------



## eccmissjo

baby2310 said:


> Urgh! I just popped to the loo and decided to check my cp. There was quite a bit of creamy/yellow coloured cm tinged with peach/pink so i really think she's coming now.
> Bugger!

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

So sorry Baby2310! But remember you're not out till it's full flow! Is it normal for AF to start that way for you? If not, it could still be an ok--or even good--sign, since lots of PG charts show spotting late in the DPOs. FX'd for you!


----------



## baby2310

workingttc said:


> So sorry Baby2310! But remember you're not out till it's full flow! Is it normal for AF to start that way for you? If not, it could still be an ok--or even good--sign, since lots of PG charts show spotting late in the DPOs. FX'd for you!

no hun not normal, normally get sort of stretchy clear cm with red and it gets heavy and full flow within a couple of hours.


----------



## Future Mama

Sorry baby2310, but like workingttc said you're not out until it's a full flow! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Future Mama

Ok, so I wasn't going to test anymore but I did anyways. Does anyone see anything on this?
 



Attached Files:







hpt2.png
File size: 201 KB
Views: 11


----------



## workingttc

baby2310 said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Baby2310! But remember you're not out till it's full flow! Is it normal for AF to start that way for you? If not, it could still be an ok--or even good--sign, since lots of PG charts show spotting late in the DPOs. FX'd for you!
> 
> no hun not normal, normally get sort of stretchy clear cm with red and it gets heavy and full flow within a couple of hours.Click to expand...

Ok, well stay positive then! Different from normal is always good! :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Future Mama said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to test anymore but I did anyways. Does anyone see anything on this?

I definitely see what looks like a pink glow or shadow to the right of the pic - confusing though, since it looks like it might be a little to the right of where the line should be? But it's definitely not the stark white of a normal BFN, so here's hoping!!!


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, keeping my fingers crossed.
Future mama, i see the same as workingttc, a pinkish blurry glow.
Perhaps wait a couple more days and text again. Did you use FMU?


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to test anymore but I did anyways. Does anyone see anything on this?

I had one like this today, teeny tiny hint of it, i'm not getting excited yet. Dh said he could see it too
Fx for you 
Look forward to see what tomorrow brings for us both!:hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Wow! How exciting would that be if you both got your BFPs tomorrow! Fingers and toes are so crossed!!


----------



## baby2310

future mama :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
hispirits :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MarcsMrs

I can see a hint of pink in that test also....FX'd its the start of a BFP for you! 

Girls ive REALLY watery CM today....feels like I wet myself (sorry TMI) Really hoping this is a good sign as Ive never had this before!


----------



## Future Mama

MarcsMrs said:


> I can see a hint of pink in that test also....FX'd its the start of a BFP for you!
> 
> Girls ive REALLY watery CM today....feels like I wet myself (sorry TMI) Really hoping this is a good sign as Ive never had this before!

I've heard that's a sign of pg. I've felt like that since yesterday also. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MarcsMrs

8 DPO today!! Yea my mum told me this is what she had with all of us before AF was due!!! REALLY hoping its the same for me!! Trying not to get too excited though as Ive been let down too much!


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> I can see a hint of pink in that test also....FX'd its the start of a BFP for you!
> 
> Girls ive REALLY watery CM today....feels like I wet myself (sorry TMI) Really hoping this is a good sign as Ive never had this before!
> 
> I've heard that's a sign of pg. I've felt like that since yesterday also. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Me too, not loads and constant, but twice aday a get a kind of:blush: gushing Wet feeling.
Last month I just had lots of thick creamy cm contiuoisly. So I think it def a good thing. Xxx


----------



## charlie83

Well i done a cheap OPK this afternoon as have'nt had my peak yet and just got a faint line! I o'vd on cd19 last month so was hoping it would be the same this month. Hope i have'nt missed it!
I'm not sure if you are supposed to but i had a look at the cbfm test stick and i had 2 lines today. The eostrogen line was def lighter than previous, but the LH line wasn't exactly dark. They were both the same colour and strength if that makes sense!:wacko:
Anybody else tried looking at the sticks?:dust:


----------



## charlie83

FutureMama, i also see a little colour to! Is it one of the more sensitive tests?:dust:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hispirits said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> I can see a hint of pink in that test also....FX'd its the start of a BFP for you!
> 
> Girls ive REALLY watery CM today....feels like I wet myself (sorry TMI) Really hoping this is a good sign as Ive never had this before!
> 
> I've heard that's a sign of pg. I've felt like that since yesterday also. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, not loads and constant, but twice aday a get a kind of:blush: gushing Wet feeling.
> Last month I just had lots of thick creamy cm contiuoisly. So I think it def a good thing. XxxClick to expand...

Thats exactly what Ive been having too!!! :blush: Really hope that this is a good sign for us both :happydance: xxx


----------



## Hispirits

My bbs feel achey too. Wen af is due the are sore and hard 
At the moment the feel full and heavy and the ache almost feels like a muscle ache. But I'm trying not tk read to much into it. I'll text tomorrow, I got some cheapies, I'll buy some frer tomoz to use over the weekend
:dust: 
Xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

I think I'm gonna cry in a minute, third time lucky-I'm using my touchscreen phone which is super sensitive and keeps chamging my page and deleting my comment grr. Welcome eecJo...(sorry can't remember your name and can't check it!). Good luck futuremama, hispirits and marcsmrs-symptoms all sound good. Couldn't see the pic very well future mama but Fxd. Hope its not af baby2310. Charlie83 someone posted a useful pic somewhere on this thread of the difference in sticks, i looked at mine and saw the same, the line that starts out dark gets lighter when oestrogen increases(i had my highs here), and the other lh line gets darker when lh surges just befire ov (had my peaks here). X


----------



## StranjeGirl

congrats to all who are getting good symptoms and possible lines!!!!! We need some more bfps on that front page!!!!!!

Baby2310, you are not out til full flow, especially if this is not normal for you!! pink can be good or bad, so let's focus on it being good!!!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh and a friend of a friend brought her 4 week old baby girl round last night, had a good cuddle, honestly always feels like my uterus contracts whenever i hold a baby, has anyone else ever had this? Hope i don't sound like a complete weirdo lol x


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> Oh and a friend of a friend brought her 4 week old baby girl round last night, had a good cuddle, honestly always feels like my uterus contracts whenever i hold a baby, has anyone else ever had this? Hope i don't sound like a complete weirdo lol x

lol....I think that means that it is your time!!! :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone :wave: . Not been around the last few days but looks like i'm returning at the right time. How exciting for everyone! Loads and loads of :dust: for everyone and fx'ed!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

well i tested this morning, (only a sainsburys £3.00 one, blue dye) i'm still not sure its definitely not a crisp white negative but its not a defined positive, its a shadow, so i'm going to test with a frer tomorrow morning and the next day and next if a i have too lol
af is due on sunday, so it is still quite early 
i've been getting very light and mild af crampy, hot feeling in my tummy, usually i don't get af cramp until the day she arrives, so fx. 
i didn't want to say any of this out loud to you guys because i thought i would jinx it, superstitious i know.
xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i just got some frer, tsted again its definitely still :bfn:, but i've stocked up with enough to do one a day til af, just have to keep my fx.


----------



## baby2310

Definitely think im out ladies, getting pinker today. Not really hopeful for next cycle as need to delay af for holiday, not sure of impact it will have on ttc x


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs: xx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well today Ive got cramps....like a pulling feeling behind my belly button & Im so gassy its not funny!! 
AF due on Tues so Im not going to test until then (even though Id love to!!) 

FX'd for us all xxx


----------



## trixie79

gosh guys i was only away for 24 hrs and i had to read through 6 pages to catch up!!!!!!!

rem girls YOUR NOT OUT TILL SHE SHOWS!!!

well i need advise! today is cd8 cbfm asked for a stick today whoo hoo....it was high
has anyone had a high so early. this is the first day of the new cycle that it asked for a stick and i was soooo excited!

but, i have been on the soy isoflavones, i only took 4 days of it....50mg and 100mg 3-7 then i chickened out....i have been having ovulation pains for 2 days....feels as if i have popped abt 50 eggs!!!

will my ovulation come sooner??? last month i got high at cd12 and peak at cd15
has anyone got a high so soon, without any lows....we dtd last nite but im sure it would have been a high too if cbfm had asked but it didnt.
also have lots of watery cm???????????????

have alook at my chart.....temps are very weird!
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> well i tested this morning, (only a sainsburys £3.00 one, blue dye) i'm still not sure its definitely not a crisp white negative but its not a defined positive, its a shadow, so i'm going to test with a frer tomorrow morning and the next day and next if a i have too lol
> af is due on sunday, so it is still quite early
> i've been getting very light and mild af crampy, hot feeling in my tummy, usually i don't get af cramp until the day she arrives, so fx.
> i didn't want to say any of this out loud to you guys because i thought i would jinx it, superstitious i know.
> xxx

Same thing happened to me again today. I took a dollar store test and it again looks like there's something there but I really have to squint to see it. I did take a frer and that was a bfn. I was thinking the same thing...if I said that I thought I saw something it would jinx it. Lol I thought I was the only one who thought like that! Anyways, good luck hispirits, fx you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## SeaShells

Good Afternoon Ladies...

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone and good luck....

STILL no AF for me....(last af was 14thmarch) Had really bad pain in my left side yest and really thought it would arrive to today.Pain in left side has basically gone and now just have mild AF feeling, boobies are very sore again today too. Its really driving me nuts now as i have been feeling pre AF for a couple of weeks on and off. I havnt tested yet as i really dont feel positive and so pre AF....Why are our bodies so cruel sometimes....


----------



## LadyL

Hispirits and futuremama, 

Same here!! I tested this am with a blue dye test and a very faint line showed up (within the time frame), took a frer and definitely BFN!! I've heard that blue dye tests are notorious for showing evap lines, but do evap lines show before the time frame?! But, I'm going with the frer. 11 dpo today, so I would think that the frer would be showing something by now, so I am feeling really discouraged that this was not our month!! Good luck to everyone, baby dust!! 

Seashells, that is a long time to go without AF, you should test!!


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> Hispirits and futuremama,
> 
> Same here!! I tested this am with a blue dye test and a very faint line showed up (within the time frame), took a frer and definitely BFN!! I've heard that blue dye tests are notorious for showing evap lines, but do evap lines show before the time frame?! But, I'm going with the frer. 11 dpo today, so I would think that the frer would be showing something by now, so I am feeling really discouraged that this was not our month!! Good luck to everyone, baby dust!!
> 
> Seashells, that is a long time to go without AF, you should test!!

That's how I feel, I'm 10dpo today so I think the frer would be showing someting by now. I'm trying not to give up hope until I get my period this weekend but it's so hard when so many girls are getting their bfps at 7-8dpo. I have my fx'd for you LadyL, I hope it turns into a :bfp:!:dust:


----------



## Future Mama

SeaShells said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies...
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone and good luck....
> 
> STILL no AF for me....(last af was 14thmarch) Had really bad pain in my left side yest and really thought it would arrive to today.Pain in left side has basically gone and now just have mild AF feeling, boobies are very sore again today too. Its really driving me nuts now as i have been feeling pre AF for a couple of weeks on and off. I havnt tested yet as i really dont feel positive and so pre AF....Why are our bodies so cruel sometimes....

:test:!!


----------



## workingttc

Wow, ladies, this thread has gotten so exciting!!

Baby2310, sorry to hear about AF :hugs:

The rest of you, :dust::dust: I am so excited to see your updates! At least a couple of these almost positives have got to turn into the real thing in the next couple of days! Remember, there are lots of girls on here who've gotten BFNs through 13, 14, or even 15 DPO and then gotten BFPs! I honestly think a lot of the people who say they're 7 or 8 DPO when they get their BFPs are miscalculating their OV date. So don't stress!! :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!

SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!


----------



## StranjeGirl

SeaShells said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies...
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone and good luck....
> 
> STILL no AF for me....(last af was 14thmarch) Had really bad pain in my left side yest and really thought it would arrive to today.Pain in left side has basically gone and now just have mild AF feeling, boobies are very sore again today too. Its really driving me nuts now as i have been feeling pre AF for a couple of weeks on and off. I havnt tested yet as i really dont feel positive and so pre AF....Why are our bodies so cruel sometimes....

I had the same past two weeks. Major sore boobs, then better, now worse, mild cramping since after O. Could be a good sign!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i tested this morning, (only a sainsburys £3.00 one, blue dye) i'm still not sure its definitely not a crisp white negative but its not a defined positive, its a shadow, so i'm going to test with a frer tomorrow morning and the next day and next if a i have too lol
> af is due on sunday, so it is still quite early
> i've been getting very light and mild af crampy, hot feeling in my tummy, usually i don't get af cramp until the day she arrives, so fx.
> i didn't want to say any of this out loud to you guys because i thought i would jinx it, superstitious i know.
> xxx
> 
> Same thing happened to me again today. I took a dollar store test and it again looks like there's something there but I really have to squint to see it. I did take a frer and that was a bfn. I was thinking the same thing...if I said that I thought I saw something it would jinx it. Lol I thought I was the only one who thought like that! Anyways, good luck hispirits, fx you get your :bfp: soon!Click to expand...

I have heard other people say the same thing...it took longer to show up on a FRER than the cheapie ones. Totally weird!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!
> 
> SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!

YAY!!!!! Have you used a frer yet? I think you should test with it today!!! Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! Maybe your temperature dropped since you woke up in the middle of the night...I don't temp so I don't know if that effects it at all.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!
> 
> SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Have you used a frer yet? I think you should test with it today!!! Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! Maybe your temperature dropped since you woke up in the middle of the night...I don't temp so I don't know if that effects it at all.Click to expand...

I'm too scared LOL!!! My temp is still pretty high, and I will say that I was sweating this morning and just put my jacket on now...usually I am freezing and bundled up all day. if it is a bfp, you will be right behind me as we have been following each other this past month. It's funny because last night I told dh that I thought I had a good chance because future mama saw a faint line LOL


----------



## workingttc

OMG Stranjegirl! So excited for you! As long as your temp is above the coverline, I wouldn't worry that it went down a bit - a BFP is a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!
> 
> SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Have you used a frer yet? I think you should test with it today!!! Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! Maybe your temperature dropped since you woke up in the middle of the night...I don't temp so I don't know if that effects it at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too scared LOL!!! My temp is still pretty high, and I will say that I was sweating this morning and just put my jacket on now...usually I am freezing and bundled up all day. if it is a bfp, you will be right behind me as we have been following each other this past month. It's funny because last night I told dh that I thought I had a good chance because future mama saw a faint line LOLClick to expand...

Lol well I was nervous because my boobs were really sore at 6-8dpo and yesterday and today they're still sore but not as bad but I feel better that you went through that too. I can't wait for you to take another test!!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yes future mama I thought i was out because the last few days my boobs have not been as tender at all. Now they are starting up again at 12 dpo, but still not as bad as 6-8 dpo! I am feeling crampy though today. Hope it is not a bad sign!


----------



## Future Mama

As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?

Thanks on the cramps thing. Of course now I am scared it is going to be ectopic. I guess I just need something to obsess about. I tested at 6 dpo and got a bfn obvioulsy, and this was my next test. the line was faint but I could even see if from kinda far. I saw it turning as it sat on the counter while I was washing my hands (i didn't have my glasses on and I could see it) and I started freaking out and started to cry for some reason, and then didn't want to look at the stick because I was so afraid it was my mind playing tricks on me. I have tested so many times and never seen even a shadow so I was pretty confident it was there...now it just needs ot be there again this afternoon or tomorrow!!! Actually I just cant wait to use a digital that spells it out for you!! How long before those usually become positive?


----------



## Hispirits

i feel ok today no symptoms at all. last night in bed the my boobs ached so much, i never felt anything like it, it was the tender af boobs it was like a muscular ache.
i'm gong to poas again, i'm just sitting on it for a bit trying to concentrate my pee!lol few days girls we may have some :bfp:amoung us!! 
:dust::dust


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?
> 
> Thanks on the cramps thing. Of course now I am scared it is going to be ectopic. I guess I just need something to obsess about. I tested at 6 dpo and got a bfn obvioulsy, and this was my next test. the line was faint but I could even see if from kinda far. I saw it turning as it sat on the counter while I was washing my hands (i didn't have my glasses on and I could see it) and I started freaking out and started to cry for some reason, and then didn't want to look at the stick because I was so afraid it was my mind playing tricks on me. I have tested so many times and never seen even a shadow so I was pretty confident it was there...now it just needs ot be there again this afternoon or tomorrow!!! Actually I just cant wait to use a digital that spells it out for you!! How long before those usually become positive?Click to expand...

Well as far as I know it's best to wait until 14dpo for the digital ones. I would wait until the day af is due or the day after.


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!
> 
> SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Have you used a frer yet? I think you should test with it today!!! Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! Maybe your temperature dropped since you woke up in the middle of the night...I don't temp so I don't know if that effects it at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too scared LOL!!! My temp is still pretty high, and I will say that I was sweating this morning and just put my jacket on now...usually I am freezing and bundled up all day. if it is a bfp, you will be right behind me as we have been following each other this past month. It's funny because last night I told dh that I thought I had a good chance because future mama saw a faint line LOLClick to expand...

wheres your chart? have you got a link for it? all sounding really good hunny xxxx

xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/327903/">My Ovulation Chart</a> 

Here is my chart hispirits. The weird thing is it looks ECACTLY the same as my chart 2 months ago ...my period came a day early that month with clots. I am wondering now if it is was a chemical? My temps always spike a little on 10dpo, but that month and this month they went up .4 degrees higher than normal on that day and slowly came down. I am hoping this one isn't a chemical as it is the same temps 11 and 12 dpo as that month. 

Have you tested?????


----------



## Hispirits

when did you get :bfp:?
congrats!!!
chart looks fab


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?
> 
> Thanks on the cramps thing. Of course now I am scared it is going to be ectopic. I guess I just need something to obsess about. I tested at 6 dpo and got a bfn obvioulsy, and this was my next test. the line was faint but I could even see if from kinda far. I saw it turning as it sat on the counter while I was washing my hands (i didn't have my glasses on and I could see it) and I started freaking out and started to cry for some reason, and then didn't want to look at the stick because I was so afraid it was my mind playing tricks on me. I have tested so many times and never seen even a shadow so I was pretty confident it was there...now it just needs ot be there again this afternoon or tomorrow!!! Actually I just cant wait to use a digital that spells it out for you!! How long before those usually become positive?Click to expand...

hun. please don't think like that, i no from experience with this you think it and it happens, think more about maternity clothes, and baby names and cribs!!
trust me, i went down this road twice, 1st i worried about m/c it happened and 2nd one i worried about ectopic and it happened, i then worried it would rupture and i'd loose a tube and it happened, so chillax girl the hard parts over xxxxx

xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

ooo stranjgirl im so excited for you! congrats. are you going to poas again tonight or wait until fmu tomorrow? x


----------



## Alpinestars

I'm just copied my post here and a big thanks to Hispirit for directing me 

I read my sticks manually at the moment along with OPKs
Although after my recent mc if no BFP this month I will invest in actual monitor
I POA-CBFM-S last time at 12dpo onwards and the readings made me think I was quite possibly pregnant (progressively darkening LH line which was actually hcg and lightening estrogen line) later confirmed at 14dpo with hpt
Well after telling myself I would not obsess, I had urge to POAS so I tried a CBFM at 8dpo yesterday - showed a faint but there LH and darker although "medium" colour estrogen
Of course I googled loads and am awaiting next batch of sticks, monitor and hpts, but though I'd ask here if anyone poa-CBFM-s after peak/ovulation What was it like ? Do you have an LH line all through the cycle ?!
I know Everyones different but just passing the 2ww
:dust:
to all
Jo
X


----------



## Alpinestars

Silly iPhone Wouldnt let me navigate !!
I wanted to add that new batch if sticks arrived today and at 10dpo LH line has got slightly darker !
Just interested in an experiment kinda way ! Also I read that some sites believe the sticks are interchangeable with other CB products - just curious of peoples thoughts !

:dust:
Jo
X


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok everyone, don't give up yet!! I don't know about the blue dye tests, but I have never gotten an evap on the pink one..even after pulling it out of the garbage. And baby2310, it is not AF until it is really AF....and we all know what true AF looks like!
> 
> SO I am in total disbelief. I am 12dpo and woke up with awful cramps at 1:30am. I took my temp at 5:30 and was so dissapointed that it slightly dropped. My 10, 11, and 12 dpo temps have been exactly the same numbers as my 10, 11 and 12 dpo temps 2 months ago (kinda weird) Anyway, I went to the bathroom and tested with an IC cheapie and I was in total shock to see a line pop up within a few minutes. I have never even gotten an evap line. It is very faint, but dh can see it clearly so it is definitely there and it is pink. It dried darker. I am so excited but also nervous that it will be gone tomorrow!!! If it is gone tomorrow is, does that mean chemical. I have a dr's appt tomorrow to discuss all my spotting and I was going to ask for fertility testing. So it would be helpful to know if egg and sperm actually met!
> 
> YAY!!!!! Have you used a frer yet? I think you should test with it today!!! Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! Maybe your temperature dropped since you woke up in the middle of the night...I don't temp so I don't know if that effects it at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too scared LOL!!! My temp is still pretty high, and I will say that I was sweating this morning and just put my jacket on now...usually I am freezing and bundled up all day. if it is a bfp, you will be right behind me as we have been following each other this past month. It's funny because last night I told dh that I thought I had a good chance because future mama saw a faint line LOLClick to expand...

oh my god im so excited for you....a line is a line:happydance::happydance:. think positive , you have done it:thumbup:. now all you have to do is do another test and confrim it!!!!!!!!!
if you saw the line appear its not an evap either!
dont worry abt all the things that can go wrong, just go with the flow and you will have a healthy bubba in 9 months:baby:!!!!:hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?
> 
> Thanks on the cramps thing. Of course now I am scared it is going to be ectopic. I guess I just need something to obsess about. I tested at 6 dpo and got a bfn obvioulsy, and this was my next test. the line was faint but I could even see if from kinda far. I saw it turning as it sat on the counter while I was washing my hands (i didn't have my glasses on and I could see it) and I started freaking out and started to cry for some reason, and then didn't want to look at the stick because I was so afraid it was my mind playing tricks on me. I have tested so many times and never seen even a shadow so I was pretty confident it was there...now it just needs ot be there again this afternoon or tomorrow!!! Actually I just cant wait to use a digital that spells it out for you!! How long before those usually become positive?Click to expand...
> 
> hun. please don't think like that, i no from experience with this you think it and it happens, think more about maternity clothes, and baby names and cribs!!
> trust me, i went down this road twice, 1st i worried about m/c it happened and 2nd one i worried about ectopic and it happened, i then worried it would rupture and i'd loose a tube and it happened, so chillax girl the hard parts over xxxxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh no hispirits! Our minds are so powerful. I will take your advice and move to positive thinking :) How long after an etopic can you start trying again. I guess that is what I always worried about because I am 36 already and ttc #1. I got a faint bfp this morning on an IC cheapie. Are those reliable? It came up in the time frame and is pink...it is just light. I am reading about all these false positive lines so now I am worried...of course!


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know cramps are pretty normal in early pregnancy. I know a couple of my friends had cramps their whole first trimester and had healthy pregnancies so try not to worry about it (I know easier said than done). I would also think that if your dh saw the line, that's a really good sign since it seems like guys never see them unless they're pretty obvious. I can't remember, was this the first time you tested this month?
> 
> Thanks on the cramps thing. Of course now I am scared it is going to be ectopic. I guess I just need something to obsess about. I tested at 6 dpo and got a bfn obvioulsy, and this was my next test. the line was faint but I could even see if from kinda far. I saw it turning as it sat on the counter while I was washing my hands (i didn't have my glasses on and I could see it) and I started freaking out and started to cry for some reason, and then didn't want to look at the stick because I was so afraid it was my mind playing tricks on me. I have tested so many times and never seen even a shadow so I was pretty confident it was there...now it just needs ot be there again this afternoon or tomorrow!!! Actually I just cant wait to use a digital that spells it out for you!! How long before those usually become positive?Click to expand...
> 
> hun. please don't think like that, i no from experience with this you think it and it happens, think more about maternity clothes, and baby names and cribs!!
> trust me, i went down this road twice, 1st i worried about m/c it happened and 2nd one i worried about ectopic and it happened, i then worried it would rupture and i'd loose a tube and it happened, so chillax girl the hard parts over xxxxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no hispirits! Our minds are so powerful. I will take your advice and move to positive thinking :) How long after an etopic can you start trying again. I guess that is what I always worried about because I am 36 already and ttc #1. I got a faint bfp this morning on an IC cheapie. Are those reliable? It came up in the time frame and is pink...it is just light. I am reading about all these false positive lines so now I am worried...of course!Click to expand...

god im hoping they are reliable !!!! i have 15 in the kitchen cupboard to use in a couple of weeks!
false positives are very rare, if you saw a line appear....you are pregnant. the line appeared within the time frame didnt it???


----------



## Hispirits

well i've got bfn this morning with frer and sainsburys but this evening used an internet cheap dip test (you no the ones you buy a bag of 25) and theres something there, dh sees it but you could very easily miss it, it barepy got any colour and very see through. so i just keep poas till it builds up its stil very early for me my last two i didnt get bfp until af was late.
after my ectopic i had a break, to be honest i was terrified to try, i only just survived last time, i had severe internal bleeding, when the sonographer move the ultra sound thing around my tummy there was blood all over the place; even up round my lungs and rib cage!! and the 45 minute op too 3 hours because of other complications. dh didn't want to try straight away, he was very frightened he'd loose me. so its only been the last 8 weeks w've been getting back into it.to be honest i needed the break, i focussed on uni.
enough of that doom and gloom anyway
focus on baby bean a all the wonderful times ahead! xxxx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> well i've got bfn this morning with frer and sainsburys but this evening used an internet cheap dip test (you no the ones you buy a bag of 25) and theres something there, dh sees it but you could very easily miss it, it barepy got any colour and very see through. so i just keep poas till it builds up its stil very early for me my last two i didnt get bfp until af was late.
> after my ectopic i had a break, to be honest i was terrified to try, i only just survived last time, i had severe internal bleeding, when the sonographer move the ultra sound thing around my tummy there was blood all over the place; even up round my lungs and rib cage!! and the 45 minute op too 3 hours because of other complications. dh didn't want to try straight away, he was very frightened he'd loose me. so its only been the last 8 weeks w've been getting back into it.to be honest i needed the break, i focussed on uni.
> enough of that doom and gloom anyway
> focus on baby bean a all the wonderful times ahead! xxxx

my god you have been through tough times, but things will look up for you....i can understand how you feel in a way, as my life was indanger when i went in2 labour with the triplets, i think i was put on 8 or 9 different antibiotics whilst in labour and was knocked out in the end. its very scary thinking that it could happen again. i also rem at the beginning of my pregnancy i had severe cramps and was rushed to hosp thinkin it was etopic, but it was just the fact that it was a multiple pregnancy......
also i didnt get a bfp till 18dpo....
my fingers and toes are crossed for all of you that are testing xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Gosh you guys have been though SO much!!! I am so sorry for all you have had to endure and I am thinking its time for smooth sailing from now on!!!! I swear, women are so strong and brave! I am praying for all of us! we all deserve some good right about now! :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Oh girls you have really been though the mill! Things can only look up for you both now though & I will be praying for your BFP (along with mine) 

Fair play to you both for your strength in this journey & remember God only gives us as much as we can handle xxx


----------



## LadyL

Wow! I went to take a nap earlier for a few hours, because I have to work the night shift tonight and have missed a lot!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and difficulties, hispirits and trixie! But you both are very strong! It's confusing why some people have to go through these things, but you both will appreciate it so much more when your time comes!!

Stranjegirl, yay!! Sounds like the beginning of your BFP to me!! I don't know anything about temping, but seems very promising!! Good luck!!


----------



## trixie79

LadyL said:


> Wow! I went to take a nap earlier for a few hours, because I have to work the night shift tonight and have missed a lot!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and difficulties, hispirits and trixie! But you both are very strong! It's confusing why some people have to go through these things, but you both will appreciate it so much more when your time comes!!
> 
> Stranjegirl, yay!! Sounds like the beginning of your BFP to me!! I don't know anything about temping, but seems very promising!! Good luck!!

thanks, i know that ill appreciate it much more, and i promise myself that im not going to winge my way through the next pregnancy, i feel so guilty abt complaining all the time abt my preg symtoms. ive told my oh that he has every right to kick me in the butt if i complain even once! lol!!


----------



## baby2310

Wow it's taken me ages to catch up with the thread.
You are so brave ladies, i hope everything that you have been through is behind you now and it is as smooth a ride as possible from here on in, good dluck to you.
Stranjegirl, congratulations! Really sounds like you have your :bfp: and i'm positive your lines will only get darker, so happy for you!

I am definitely out this month :witch: has properly shown herself this afternoon, so onto cbfm cycle 2 in morning, ttc cycle 6. 

Good luck everyone still waiting to test this cycle :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm sorry af got you today baby2310. But fx'd you'll get your :bfp: next month! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## trixie79

sorry baby2310 shes horrible.....fx the next cycle is your bfp x


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, i'm more ok than i thought i would be, probably due to the fact i was really expecting her.
Hope this cycle is the one! Got my hols to look forward to at the end of May so hoping that will help me relax a bit more and take my mind off things


----------



## Claire1

Wow! :happydance:I've not been on since last night and cant believe all the excitment going on :thumbup: I am certain there is gonna be a few BFP's this month, so happy and excited for you all. To all of the rest of us...we will get there in time :)
Cant wait till tomorrow when you all test again lol

As for me, I have started temping...god knows how to get it on my siggy, also bought some soft cup things so will give that a go. My AF has been unusually short and light this month and no real cramps...not that I'm complaining. CD3 for me and have finished already, though was spotting for a day on and off, so not that short I guess?

:dust::dust::dust: To all you testers, stay postitve :hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well girls I broke down & testing this evening but of course it was a BFN :( Im only 9 DPO so I kinda knew it would be but its still crap!! Not out til AF arrives though! And Ive still lots of watery CM, cramping, nausea & headaches so we will see what happens next week!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no baby2310 :( I am so sorry she arrived Time to relax before having to prepare for next cycle. Cycle 2 with cbfm seems to be very lucky for some!!!

For those who don't have AF yet...do not get down until she arrives!! I know, easier said than done, but if I hadn't had a positive test this morning i would swear I was out. Boob soreness is on and off but practically gone, mild cramping like af is coming, spotting like I always have lately before my period, and temps are doing nothing different this month. Keep positive and picture that bfo next to your name. I did that and prayed the rosary every night for the past two weeks. It's the first time in 5 months that I saw anything on that stupid test strip!!!

I restested right now...hadn't peed since I got up this morning so urine was very concentrated. Used OPK and 2 different brands of internet cheapies. OPK was very dark positive and both internet cheapies came up positive, one darker than the other. THe brand I used this morning was darker than the one this morning, and the other brand was actually pretty dark. I'm trying to stay positive but still expecting my temp to drop tomorrow and get a negative hpt and AF this weekend. I guess everyone probably feels that way after months of trying. 

Good luck everyone!!! I am praying for all of you and can't wait to see the results of tomorrows tests!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm posting my pic in case it disappears tomorrow....I want someone to have seen it!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







4_28_11JPG.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## workingttc

OK, that is not faint AT ALL! That is a :bfp:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!1 :happydance::headspin::yipee:

I'd bet lots of money your temp is up tomorrow - and that you'll have an even darker line!!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> I'm posting my pic in case it disappears tomorrow....I want someone to have seen it!!! :)

Congratulations!!!! That is not faint, it's a :bfp: for sure!!!!! :happydance: You should definitely take a digital test soon! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## Future Mama

MarcsMrs said:


> Well girls I broke down & testing this evening but of course it was a BFN :( Im only 9 DPO so I kinda knew it would be but its still crap!! Not out til AF arrives though! And Ive still lots of watery CM, cramping, nausea & headaches so we will see what happens next week!

You're still early, so try not to worry. Fx'd you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> I'm posting my pic in case it disappears tomorrow....I want someone to have seen it!!! :)

that is definitly a :bfp: :happydance: dafty!


----------



## Hispirits

sorry baby, if its any consolation i think i may be there with you today, still :bfn: for me today.
i'm already planning next month ;) i think i'm going to do smep this time. xx


----------



## trixie79

coongrats that defo a bfp........whoo-hoo!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

so sorry baby and hispirits......i hope af doesnt show


----------



## Claire1

Stranjegirl that is :bfp: for sure!!!! Oh, I'm so pleased for you :wohoo:

I'm staying positive for you other ladies too :happydance:


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> I know a lot of us were wondering what the cbfm test sticks look like during the month. I kept mine this month so I could compare. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left

i had to hunt through the posts to find this ......thanks futuremama!although the post didnt show the pic.....its page 38 post 378

my stick has only one dark line, the one the furthest away from the peein part...........i got another high this morning cd9

wat do the lines mean again?????


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> sorry baby, if its any consolation i think i may be there with you today, still :bfn: for me today.
> i'm already planning next month ;) i think i'm going to do smep this time. xx

I'll be right there with you Hispirits...I got a bfn this morning. I think I'm done testing for a few days. If af doesn't show I'll test again. But I'm already planning next month as well and may try smep also.


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I know a lot of us were wondering what the cbfm test sticks look like during the month. I kept mine this month so I could compare. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left
> 
> i had to hunt through the posts to find this ......thanks futuremama!although the post didnt show the pic.....its page 38 post 378
> 
> my stick has only one dark line, the one the furthest away from the peein part...........i got another high this morning cd9
> 
> wat do the lines mean again?????Click to expand...

The line closest to the absorbent tip is the lh line, which is going to be light until you get your surge. The other line (which is dark for you right now) is the estrogen line. The darker the line the lower the estrogen level. So when estrogen increases (and the line gets lighter), it will trigger lh to surge which will be your peak days prior to ovulation.


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> sorry baby, if its any consolation i think i may be there with you today, still :bfn: for me today.
> i'm already planning next month ;) i think i'm going to do smep this time. xx
> 
> I'll be right there with you Hispirits...I got a bfn this morning. I think I'm done testing for a few days. If af doesn't show I'll test again. But I'm already planning next month as well and may try smep also.Click to expand...

i can't help myself i have to keep poas now, lol i think because i'm getting :bfn: my chart is still looking fairly positive, (had a small dip today but not below cover line) its judgement day sunday so not long left to go xx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Im planning next month too!! We do SMEP anyway & then CBFM so im thinking of trying softcups too! But not out til AF arrives!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, congratulations again stranjegirl, h&h 9 months to you.

I feel really rough today, this is the worst af has been in years! DH is looking after me and doing all my fetching and carrying bless him. Will be glad when she disappears, my bank holiday weekend will be spent in bed the entire time by the looks of things!
Have started my cbfm again this morning for cycle 2 and have also started temping today. Not sure if i'll remember every day but going to give it a go. Have also ordered pre seed for that extra boost.
I really hope taking medication to delay af at end of month is going to cause us too many problems, i intend to go and see my dr in the next fortnight to discuss with him.
All those still testing, fx'd for you and :dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hang in there everyone!!! 
Which tests are you using? Yesterday I used an IC that said early pregnancy test on the front. That is when I got that really faint line. Yesterday afternoon I got a darker line on an IC that has a pink package and no name on it. I also got a pregnant on a digi and it showed up fast. This morning I used that early pregnancy test again and I freaked out because it was sooo light again and took a while to show up, however the pink package one was just as strong as yesterday afternoon and another digi said pregnant. I did a few more early pregnancy ones to see if it was a bad test and they all come up SUPER light....and it is supposed to be an early detector and I am 13 dpo today. So do NOT give up gals! And I honestly didn't have any weird symptoms until yesterday when I got the positive. 

Baby2310, I am sorry AF is so awful for you :( Have you tried drinking red raspberry leaf tea? It is supposed to help tone the uterus for implantation but also help with cramps and heavy bleeding. I hope you feel better. :)


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> Hang in there everyone!!!
> Which tests are you using? Yesterday I used an IC that said early pregnancy test on the front. That is when I got that really faint line. Yesterday afternoon I got a darker line on an IC that has a pink package and no name on it. I also got a pregnant on a digi and it showed up fast. This morning I used that early pregnancy test again and I freaked out because it was sooo light again and took a while to show up, however the pink package one was just as strong as yesterday afternoon and another digi said pregnant. I did a few more early pregnancy ones to see if it was a bad test and they all come up SUPER light....and it is supposed to be an early detector and I am 13 dpo today. So do NOT give up gals! And I honestly didn't have any weird symptoms until yesterday when I got the positive.
> 
> Baby2310, I am sorry AF is so awful for you :( Have you tried drinking red raspberry leaf tea? It is supposed to help tone the uterus for implantation but also help with cramps and heavy bleeding. I hope you feel better. :)

Thanks hun i might try that.
taking feminax tablets at the moment which are helping I try to avoid medication where possible though so the tea would be a better alternative x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Stranjegirl that is :bfp: for sure!!!! Oh, I'm so pleased for you :wohoo:
> 
> I'm staying positive for you other ladies too :happydance:

Claire1, I really love the picture! Is that where you got married??? I love it!

And I wanted to say thank you so much to all the girls on this thread. This is the nicest and most supportive group of people on baby and bump. It's such a nice feeling that no matter if you have good news or bad news the girls on this thread will respond to you and care! Thank you!!!! :flower:


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there everyone!!!
> Which tests are you using? Yesterday I used an IC that said early pregnancy test on the front. That is when I got that really faint line. Yesterday afternoon I got a darker line on an IC that has a pink package and no name on it. I also got a pregnant on a digi and it showed up fast. This morning I used that early pregnancy test again and I freaked out because it was sooo light again and took a while to show up, however the pink package one was just as strong as yesterday afternoon and another digi said pregnant. I did a few more early pregnancy ones to see if it was a bad test and they all come up SUPER light....and it is supposed to be an early detector and I am 13 dpo today. So do NOT give up gals! And I honestly didn't have any weird symptoms until yesterday when I got the positive.
> 
> Baby2310, I am sorry AF is so awful for you :( Have you tried drinking red raspberry leaf tea? It is supposed to help tone the uterus for implantation but also help with cramps and heavy bleeding. I hope you feel better. :)
> 
> Thanks hun i might try that.
> taking feminax tablets at the moment which are helping I try to avoid medication where possible though so the tea would be a better alternative xClick to expand...

I heard it helps fertility in toning your uterus, and my friend recommended it to me as she was drinking it like a mad woman before she got pg. They also use it in the last trimester to reduce pain of labor and contractions. If it can help with that that it must be able to help af cramps!


----------



## Claire1

Thank you, yes thats where we got married. It will be a year ago in July...amazing venue!
Are you still in shock about your BFP, I dont know if I will believe it when it happens. Congratulations once again x


----------



## Tobaira

Grats StrajeGirl! Very exciting =)

Fx'd and :dust: for everyone who AF hasn't visited yet. 

We tried SMEP last month.. although because I got so many +opks we ended up everyday for about 6 days which was just too much for DH. I guess we're not spring chickens anymore (more like early summer chickens hah). This month we did every 3 days and didn't do more than 2 days in a row which worked out much better.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. My big plans are to watch episodes of Blackadder and parts of the royal wedding (recorded it this morning, interested in seeing some of it but not enough to get up at 1am). Oh and we're making homemade pizza :pizza: for the first time tonight so that should be interesting. I love pizza..

Yeah so I'm not the most exciting person in the world lol!


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I know a lot of us were wondering what the cbfm test sticks look like during the month. I kept mine this month so I could compare. The first 3 are low days, followed by 2 high days and then today's peak day with the LH line on the right and estrogen on the left
> 
> i had to hunt through the posts to find this ......thanks futuremama!although the post didnt show the pic.....its page 38 post 378
> 
> my stick has only one dark line, the one the furthest away from the peein part...........i got another high this morning cd9
> 
> wat do the lines mean again?????Click to expand...
> 
> The line closest to the absorbent tip is the lh line, which is going to be light until you get your surge. The other line (which is dark for you right now) is the estrogen line. The darker the line the lower the estrogen level. So when estrogen increases (and the line gets lighter), it will trigger lh to surge which will be your peak days prior to ovulation.Click to expand...

well this morning the estrogen line was darker than yesterday and still no LH line. but still got a high.....very weird. ill keep them this month and take a photo like you did.


----------



## Hispirits

hey girls i just got a new reading..........

*as I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings. 
I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl. 
*

maybe i'm not out yet ;)


----------



## MarcsMrs

MASSIVE FX'd for you Hispirits!!! Hoping this prediction in true for you! 

Girls Ive had overwhelming tiredness the last few days to the point where I had to go for a nap today, which really isnt like me!! Praying that this is a good sign xxx


----------



## Hispirits

sounds good xxx fx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> hey girls i just got a new reading..........
> 
> *as I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> *
> 
> maybe i'm not out yet ;)

whoo-hoo.......promising!!!
who was that from, think i might have to get another!!!!:blush:


----------



## LadyL

Congrats Stranjegirl!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Tested again today, BFN. I have a feeling that I'm out this month. I only have 1 more IC test left I'll prob use tomorrow. AF should show sun/mon. Then, I will not buy anymore tests til tues (if the witch hasn't shown by then). That way I won't be tempted to test again!!

Good luck to everyone else!!

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are in.


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> The line closest to the absorbent tip is the lh line, which is going to be light until you get your surge. The other line (which is dark for you right now) is the estrogen line. The darker the line the lower the estrogen level. So when estrogen increases (and the line gets lighter), it will trigger lh to surge which will be your peak days prior to ovulation.
> 
> well this morning the estrogen line was darker than yesterday and still no LH line. but still got a high.....very weird. ill keep them this month and take a photo like you did.Click to expand...

My estrogen line did not get very faint at all, and the day before and day of my peak it was a tad darker than the previous days. Hope yours is doing the same thing!


----------



## Hispirits

MarcsMrs said:


> MASSIVE FX'd for you Hispirits!!! Hoping this prediction in true for you!
> 
> Girls Ive had overwhelming tiredness the last few days to the point where I had to go for a nap today, which really isnt like me!! Praying that this is a good sign xxx

my temp took a huge dip this morning, so i think i'm definitly out now, but i'm now down about it, the next two weeks is the fun part :winkwink: xx


----------



## trixie79

so sorry hispirits.....theres still hope though if she hasnt showed yet. fx for you:hugs:


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> The line closest to the absorbent tip is the lh line, which is going to be light until you get your surge. The other line (which is dark for you right now) is the estrogen line. The darker the line the lower the estrogen level. So when estrogen increases (and the line gets lighter), it will trigger lh to surge which will be your peak days prior to ovulation.
> 
> well this morning the estrogen line was darker than yesterday and still no LH line. but still got a high.....very weird. ill keep them this month and take a photo like you did.Click to expand...
> 
> My estrogen line did not get very faint at all, and the day before and day of my peak it was a tad darker than the previous days. Hope yours is doing the same thing!Click to expand...

its really weird, i only have the one line still, 3rd high today.....have ovulation cramps for a few days now....only cd10!!!


----------



## Claire1

Your not out yet hispirit :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...

The :witch: has finally shown her face, im not to down about it,really expected it. I can start using CBFM now...So now all the Qs start lol...When do i start using it? Do i count today as CD1???

good luck to you all and hope AF stays away for you!!!!
xx


----------



## Hispirits

thanks girls :dust:
yes sea shells switch it on today remember when you turn it on you will need to continue to switch it on within the same six hour time frame for the rest of the month
so if you switch it on at 11am your six hour window is 8am-2pm xx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Lots of cramps today, feel like AF cramps so I think she is on her way!!! Oh well, I guess we will know soon enough! At least if she arrives I can start using my CBFM!!


----------



## SeaShells

Thanks Hispirits...
Its now 12.15 so its bit late to turn on now to get good window of time. If i turn on tommorow do i set it for CD2? sorry for such basic Qs but waited so long to start using it and want to get it right....
xx


----------



## workingttc

Seashells: yes, you can definitely do that. You can set it all the way up to CD 5 - you just hold down the "m" button until it says the day you're on. Good luck!!


----------



## SeaShells

workingttc said:


> Seashells: yes, you can definitely do that. You can set it all the way up to CD 5 - you just hold down the "m" button until it says the day you're on. Good luck!!

Thank you workingttc.
Ive read that Rasberry leaf tea is good for AF pains so i got some today(just finished 1st cup lol) Does anyone know how often i should drink it??


----------



## StranjeGirl

SeaShells said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Seashells: yes, you can definitely do that. You can set it all the way up to CD 5 - you just hold down the "m" button until it says the day you're on. Good luck!!
> 
> Thank you workingttc.
> Ive read that Rasberry leaf tea is good for AF pains so i got some today(just finished 1st cup lol) Does anyone know how often i should drink it??Click to expand...

I have heard about 3 cups per day. Sorry about AF :( She always arrives unwelcome.

As for the others, don't give up! The doctor told me yesterday to expect lots of cramps and to feel like AF is coming, so it doesn't mean you are out!

I am worried becuase my temp dropped today. I did a test this morning and the it was slightly lighter than yesterday afternoon...should I be worried. I had peed a couple hours prior to the test yesterday, but I had nothing to drink all day and my urine was very dark. I drank a bunch last night between 9pm and 11:30pm and took a test this morning at 5:30am and my urine was very pale yellow from all the water. Do you think this is the reason, or should I be worried?

Hispirits, I know you temp...could you look at my chart and tell me if this temp dip is something to worry about? I accidently got up and went to the bathroom before temping so I'm not sure if that affected it. I know it usually drops when I get up and breath through my mouth but it still worrys me. Thanks for checking! (also all my spotting is from my cervic, not uterine)
My Ovulation Chart 

Anyone else testing today? :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> MASSIVE FX'd for you Hispirits!!! Hoping this prediction in true for you!
> 
> Girls Ive had overwhelming tiredness the last few days to the point where I had to go for a nap today, which really isnt like me!! Praying that this is a good sign xxx
> 
> my temp took a huge dip this morning, so i think i'm definitly out now, but i'm now down about it, the next two weeks is the fun part :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Mine took a dip before it went back up :) ...actually 2 dips!


----------



## Hispirits

:witch: been caught now.
so do i press the m button in the morning, or turn my cbfm back on and press it now?
xxx


----------



## Claire1

Sorry hun :hugs:
But, it's not May yet....so you can catch it on your next cycle :)
Oh, and yes. Press the m button in the morning.


----------



## LadyL

Sorry to hear that AF got you hispirits and seashells....I have a feeling I'm not too far behind y'all. Starting to get a few AF cramps today.

According to the directions, if you start your period after your normal testing window, you should set your monitor tomorrow during the testing window as CD 1, so tomorrow will count as your 1st full day of AF.


----------



## workingttc

StranjeGirl said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Seashells: yes, you can definitely do that. You can set it all the way up to CD 5 - you just hold down the "m" button until it says the day you're on. Good luck!!
> 
> Thank you workingttc.
> Ive read that Rasberry leaf tea is good for AF pains so i got some today(just finished 1st cup lol) Does anyone know how often i should drink it??Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard about 3 cups per day. Sorry about AF :( She always arrives unwelcome.
> 
> As for the others, don't give up! The doctor told me yesterday to expect lots of cramps and to feel like AF is coming, so it doesn't mean you are out!
> 
> I am worried becuase my temp dropped today. I did a test this morning and the it was slightly lighter than yesterday afternoon...should I be worried. I had peed a couple hours prior to the test yesterday, but I had nothing to drink all day and my urine was very dark. I drank a bunch last night between 9pm and 11:30pm and took a test this morning at 5:30am and my urine was very pale yellow from all the water. Do you think this is the reason, or should I be worried?
> 
> Hispirits, I know you temp...could you look at my chart and tell me if this temp dip is something to worry about? I accidently got up and went to the bathroom before temping so I'm not sure if that affected it. I know it usually drops when I get up and breath through my mouth but it still worrys me. Thanks for checking! (also all my spotting is from my cervic, not uterine)
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Anyone else testing today? :)Click to expand...

HI Stranjegirl, congrats again :) I temp as well, and I looked at your chart and I don't think you need to be worried unless your temp drops below the coverline. It's still way above it, and from what I have read, it is common for temps to fluctuate during pregnancy - they do stay relatively high (i.e. above the coverline) but they can go up and down. That's why I've read some people advise to stop temping once you get your BFP--it's too stressful. As for the lighter test, I think it's just because of the water you drank. Have you gone to the doctor for a blood test?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> :witch: been caught now.
> so do i press the m button in the morning, or turn my cbfm back on and press it now?
> xxx

:( May is your month! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> Seashells:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am worried becuase my temp dropped today. I did a test this morning and the it was slightly lighter than yesterday afternoon...should I be worried. I had peed a couple hours prior to the test yesterday, but I had nothing to drink all day and my urine was very dark. I drank a bunch last night between 9pm and 11:30pm and took a test this morning at 5:30am and my urine was very pale yellow from all the water. Do you think this is the reason, or should I be worried?
> 
> Hispirits, I know you temp...could you look at my chart and tell me if this temp dip is something to worry about? I accidently got up and went to the bathroom before temping so I'm not sure if that affected it. I know it usually drops when I get up and breath through my mouth but it still worrys me. Thanks for checking! (also all my spotting is from my cervic, not uterine)
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Anyone else testing today? :)Click to expand...
> 
> HI Stranjegirl, congrats again :) I temp as well, and I looked at your chart and I don't think you need to be worried unless your temp drops below the coverline. It's still way above it, and from what I have read, it is common for temps to fluctuate during pregnancy - they do stay relatively high (i.e. above the coverline) but they can go up and down. That's why I've read some people advise to stop temping once you get your BFP--it's too stressful. As for the lighter test, I think it's just because of the water you drank. Have you gone to the doctor for a blood test?Click to expand...

Thanks you! That makes me feel better :) I went to the doctor but he decided not to do a blood test (except for anemia and other stuff they test for in preg) as the urine test came out positive. He did an ultrasound and we saw something the size of a poppy seed that he said is most likely the embryo, and he wanted me to go back in 10 days for another ultrasound. He told me if I wanted that I could do a blood test, and then another 48 hrs later to put my mind at ease, but that it really wasn't necessary...so I opted not too. I should have done it to put my mind at ease instead of comparing my pee sticks every morning lol.


----------



## workingttc

I know I'd be feeling the same way! But try not to worry--I'm sure if the doctor had any concern, he'd have done a blood test and then tested your hcg again 48 hours later. Easier said than done, I know, but just remember, you've done it--the hard part is over! Try to just relax--which may mean a break from testing for a couple days, or from temping :) :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> :witch: been caught now.
> so do i press the m button in the morning, or turn my cbfm back on and press it now?
> xxx

:hugs: sorry the :witch: got you hun, good luck for your :bfp: this cycle :dust:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Oh Hispirits Big Hugs for you So sorry AF reared her ugly head....but I dont think Im too far behind you....AF type cramps all day today & my skin has broken out as it always does when AF is comming :( I'll wait it out but am not holding out much hope x


----------



## Hispirits

Hey strangegirl, I told you not to worry! Be positive, everything is going to be ok. You'll drive ur self mad comparing pee sticks and having blood tests, you'll have one then be on tenderhooks til you have the next , none of it is neccessary unless yuy begin to have heavy bleeding.Xxx :hugs:

Thanks for all your positive support girls, xxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Sorry the :witch: got you Hispirits :hugs:...
Looks like a few of us will be able to share the next 2WW....we can all compare notes lol....
xx


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> :witch: been caught now.
> so do i press the m button in the morning, or turn my cbfm back on and press it now?
> xxx

Sorry to hear that. I think I'm right behind you, should be getting af Monday. I hope you get your :bfp: next month!! :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...
> 
> The :witch: has finally shown her face, im not to down about it,really expected it. I can start using CBFM now...So now all the Qs start lol...When do i start using it? Do i count today as CD1???
> 
> good luck to you all and hope AF stays away for you!!!!
> xx

Sorry af got you this month. Let me know when you're testing and I'll update it for next month. Good luck with your first cycle using the cbfm:dust:


----------



## LadyL

Wow! I was just looking at the first page's statistics... 37.5% BFPs for April!! That's nearly half!! Pretty good odds I'd say!! 

Just got back from the grocery store, and bypassed the pregnancy test section and bought a big ol' box of tampons!! I thought maybe I'll play a little "reverse psychology" on my body and maybe it'll decide to be pregnant after all and I won't need those stinkin' tampons!! Ha! If only it were that easy!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> Hey strangegirl, I told you not to worry! Be positive, everything is going to be ok. You'll drive ur self mad comparing pee sticks and having blood tests, you'll have one then be on tenderhooks til you have the next , none of it is neccessary unless yuy begin to have heavy bleeding.Xxx :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all your positive support girls, xxxxx

Thanks hispirits! I know you are right :)


----------



## _dreamer_

back off my friends hen weekend, had a great time, good distraction for the 2ww. congrats stranjgirl!!!!! stats for april look great. sorry to those the witch has got this month :( x


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies, how is everyone? Haven't used CBFM yet because AF still not here, CD60 :wacko: should get AF this week if I ovulated when I think I ovulated then I can use CBFM :dance: if AF not here by the 12th when my docs app I will get her to give me something.


----------



## SeaShells

:iron:Hi Ladies....

How is everyone today?
I finally got to turn my CBFM on so i am officially a CBFM member :happydance: lol.
Af is really horrible today,very heavy n painful, feel so :sleep:...
Attempted some :iron: but feel to uncomfortable today so. Just doing sunday roast then will chill out this evening...
Hope you all having a nice weekend.
:dust:
xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone today? Sorry for the painful AF's that some of you are experiencing. Mine had gotten really heavy a while back, even on BC. I was bleeding though everything because I can not wear tampons due to pelvic pain issues. I started acupuncture and never had the problem again. My acupuncturist specializes in womens health stuff and I swear it worked, and fast. I went to her mid cycle and my next period was totally normal, not heavy, but not unusually light either..just medium. It supposedly helps with fertility too. Anyway, just wanted to throw that out there if anyone is interested! :)


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> The :witch: has finally shown her face, im not to down about it,really expected it. I can start using CBFM now...So now all the Qs start lol...When do i start using it? Do i count today as CD1???
> 
> good luck to you all and hope AF stays away for you!!!!
> xx
> 
> Sorry af got you this month. Let me know when you're testing and I'll update it for next month. Good luck with your first cycle using the cbfm:dust:Click to expand...

I will probably test when i get back from hols if af doesn't come afetr finishing the medication to delay it. Can you put me down as 11th June please hun? 
Stats are looking very good for April, lets hope we can get them even higher this month! x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Futuremama, sorry forgot to tell you i'd be testing on 24th may. xx


----------



## Future Mama

I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!


----------



## workingttc

So sorry futuremama! I think you will like temping, though. It's a bit of a hassle, but I think very worth it. It feels good to know more about what your body is doing! 

Hugs to you as well hispirits! FX'd for your both May BFPs!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!

:( so sorry futuremama :(


----------



## trixie79

sorry futuremama:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Damita said:


> :wave: hey ladies, how is everyone? Haven't used CBFM yet because AF still not here, CD60 :wacko: should get AF this week if I ovulated when I think I ovulated then I can use CBFM :dance: if AF not here by the 12th when my docs app I will get her to give me something.

hey have you tried agnus castus, i believe it can reign those long cycles in a bit xx


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!

:hugs: sorry futuremama, if you need any help with charting and temping i'm here. my next testing date will be May 29th xxx
:hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well Ladies....Af due today & tested this moring BFN :( but my mum & sister never got BFP's until after 14DPO & Im still only 12DPO!! Still none of my regular AF signs so Im gonna wait a few days & test again! Not out yet!


----------



## Claire1

Future Mama said:


> I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!

Sorry :hugs: I've also started temping...think i'm doing it right so far?!


----------



## SeaShells

Future Mama said:


> I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!

Sorry the :witch: got you. Good luck for your next cycle. xx


----------



## SeaShells

Future Mama said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> The :witch: has finally shown her face, im not to down about it,really expected it. I can start using CBFM now...So now all the Qs start lol...When do i start using it? Do i count today as CD1???
> 
> good luck to you all and hope AF stays away for you!!!!
> xx
> 
> Sorry af got you this month. Let me know when you're testing and I'll update it for next month. Good luck with your first cycle using the cbfm:dust:Click to expand...

My next AF is due 2ndJune...Thank you xx


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> I'm out this month too, :witch: just got me. I am starting to temp this month so am really excited to pinpoint exactly what day I ovulate!

Sorry :witch: got you hun, fx'd for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear future :( 

Fx'd for you marcsmrs. I tested today too, BFN, but I expected it since I think I O'd late this month. I'll probably test again on Friday since I think that will be 13 dpo and cd 38. Had a rough morning this morning, missed a stair in the garage and fell. :dohh: On the plus side knees are pretty amazing things since they don't feel too bad and I hit the concrete pretty hard on them. On the minus side one of the steps caught my foot and twisted it or something. I'm sure nothings broken but it hurts to walk! What a way to start the week!

:dust:


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry futuremams, im also out this month the witch just got me. 27 day cycle this time. Please can you put me down to test 30th may, on to cycle 2 x


----------



## Hispirits

i can't believe :witch: has visited so many of us the last couple of days, hopefully she wore herself out marcsmrs and will miss you out ;)

:hugs: and :dust: to the unlucky ladies she caught xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hispirits said:


> i can't believe :witch: has visited so many of us the last couple of days, hopefully she wore herself out marcsmrs and will miss you out ;)
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to the unlucky ladies she caught xxx

Thanks Hispirits!! :dust::dust::dust: to all you girls xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> sorry to hear future :(
> 
> Fx'd for you marcsmrs. I tested today too, BFN, but I expected it since I think I O'd late this month. I'll probably test again on Friday since I think that will be 13 dpo and cd 38. Had a rough morning this morning, missed a stair in the garage and fell. :dohh: On the plus side knees are pretty amazing things since they don't feel too bad and I hit the concrete pretty hard on them. On the minus side one of the steps caught my foot and twisted it or something. I'm sure nothings broken but it hurts to walk! What a way to start the week!
> 
> :dust:

Oh no :( I hope you are ok! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I forgot to mention that I took geritol last cycle. Have you guys heard the old wives tale of "there is a baby in every bottle?" I took it for 2 month, this past one, and one a few months ago. This month I got my bfp, and the one a few months ago I am really wondering if I had a chemical pg because my temps were exactly the same as this month, and these two months were different than all other months, and during that month af came 1-2 days early and was clotty, which it totally unusual for me. Anyway, I took geritol complete and a vitamin b-50 complex. It was way cheaper than my prenatal vitamins and my doctor said that instead of prenatals I could just get a good multivitamin and add folic acid. The b-50 has folic acid. So anyway, maybe it worked? Just wanted to share in case anyone wants to try it! :)


----------



## baby2310

Tobaira said:


> sorry to hear future :(
> 
> Fx'd for you marcsmrs. I tested today too, BFN, but I expected it since I think I O'd late this month. I'll probably test again on Friday since I think that will be 13 dpo and cd 38. Had a rough morning this morning, missed a stair in the garage and fell. :dohh: On the plus side knees are pretty amazing things since they don't feel too bad and I hit the concrete pretty hard on them. On the minus side one of the steps caught my foot and twisted it or something. I'm sure nothings broken but it hurts to walk! What a way to start the week!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: hun, i hope you're ok?


----------



## LadyL

Well, I am officially out. AF got me this AM. You can put me down for testing on June 2nd. Thanks!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Still no sign of AF & another BFN this morning....I was using IC's so now I dont trust them! Was in chemist today & was going to buy Clear Blue Digital Test but felt Id be jinxing it!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

MarcsMrs said:


> Still no sign of AF & another BFN this morning....I was using IC's so now I dont trust them! Was in chemist today & was going to buy Clear Blue Digital Test but felt Id be jinxing it!!

Which ICs are you using, some seem more sensitive than others. I had two, one said early pregnancy test on the package and had a blue handle...those seemed to suck. The other was in a pink package and has a pink hanlde and those seemed more sensitive!


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear about AF LadyL.. Fx'd for next month for you. 

MarcsMrs sending lots of good baby thoughts your way. I have been using the ICs too - with the blue handle :( -- but I also have a couple of drugstore ones as well just in case. Wish Friday would get here sooner!! I dreamt last night that I was given a pill bottle full of positive hpts by one of my parents.. but it was weird, they looked positive before they were used and then I used all of them (like 25) at once and they got even more positive. Gee I wonder what my subconscious is hoping for lol! :pink:

Thanks for the kind thoughts, I'm ok just a bit bruised up and won't be doing much walking until my foot heals up. It's not really swollen or anything, just hurts to walk on. Made my DH go get my computer from work so I could work from home this week.. He's happy because that means he has company (he's still out of work but his interview last Friday went well so fx'd that we have some really good news in a couple weeks)

:dust: to all!


----------



## MarcsMrs

StranjeGirl said:


> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF & another BFN this morning....I was using IC's so now I dont trust them! Was in chemist today & was going to buy Clear Blue Digital Test but felt Id be jinxing it!!
> 
> Which ICs are you using, some seem more sensitive than others. I had two, one said early pregnancy test on the package and had a blue handle...those seemed to suck. The other was in a pink package and has a pink hanlde and those seemed more sensitive!Click to expand...

Yea the ones I have are the ones with the blue handle!! Oh that makes me feel loads better, if they arent great then hopefully they are wrong!!!
I just "feel" different this month! Not going to be able to get into town to get some from the drug store until Thurs so I guess I'll test then if AF hasnt turned up!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but am really excited!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

hello ladies.. I have been lurking on your thread for a bit now.. this is my first month using the cbfm.. started it a bit late due to fedex not delivering it to my house.. took over a week for me to get it.. but anyways.. thought I would be at a high by now.. on cd17 usually ovulate on day 20-pos opks every month on day 20 and ov pains.. just wondering is it normal not to get a high..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> hello ladies.. I have been lurking on your thread for a bit now.. this is my first month using the cbfm.. started it a bit late due to fedex not delivering it to my house.. took over a week for me to get it.. but anyways.. thought I would be at a high by now.. on cd17 usually ovulate on day 20-pos opks every month on day 20 and ov pains.. just wondering is it normal not to get a high..
> 
> Thanks in advance..

I wouldnt worry too much in your 1st month with cbfm, it is usually getting to know you. You will have a clearer picture on your next cycle. Its a good idea to use your cheapie opk alongside your monitor as a back up. Also, temping is good as well...I've just started temping this month. This is my 4th cycle now ttc and using cbfm so not long at all, but thought its worth ago! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> hello ladies.. I have been lurking on your thread for a bit now.. this is my first month using the cbfm.. started it a bit late due to fedex not delivering it to my house.. took over a week for me to get it.. but anyways.. thought I would be at a high by now.. on cd17 usually ovulate on day 20-pos opks every month on day 20 and ov pains.. just wondering is it normal not to get a high..
> 
> Thanks in advance..

Welcome! Hope this is your lucky month!

Last month I went straight from low to high. Some months I had 2 highs and some I had 4 highs, so don't worry too much. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

MarcsMrs said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF & another BFN this morning....I was using IC's so now I dont trust them! Was in chemist today & was going to buy Clear Blue Digital Test but felt Id be jinxing it!!
> 
> Which ICs are you using, some seem more sensitive than others. I had two, one said early pregnancy test on the package and had a blue handle...those seemed to suck. The other was in a pink package and has a pink hanlde and those seemed more sensitive!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea the ones I have are the ones with the blue handle!! Oh that makes me feel loads better, if they arent great then hopefully they are wrong!!!
> I just "feel" different this month! Not going to be able to get into town to get some from the drug store until Thurs so I guess I'll test then if AF hasnt turned up!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but am really excited!!!!Click to expand...

I have heard others saying they got positive on FRER long before the blue handle ones became positive. I had the lightest of lines on the blue handle on...could see it but my husband was like "where, I don't see anything" and then he saw it...and later on that day I got a positive on a clearblue digital, which we all know are not that sensitive. I kept taking the blue tests for days and the line stayed very light for like 4 days after...and I took a frer and had two lines the same color. So don't panic yet!! The pink tests work wayyyy better!!! :)


----------



## Claire1

Can I ask what a "frer" test is? Keep seeing people talking about them and that they're good... just planning ahead for when I need one! :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Stranjegirl you have given me some hope!! Theres a ton of things different about this month so Im trying to keep positive!! We have a big weekend this weekend, its a big send off for the guy who ran our college course! Would love to get a BFP this weekend as it would just top it off!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Claire1 said:


> Can I ask what a "frer" test is? Keep seeing people talking about them and that they're good... just planning ahead for when I need one! :)

Frer is a first response early result pregnancy test. They're supposed to be pretty sensitive and are known to detect pregnancy 5-6 days before your missed period.


----------



## Claire1

Future Mama said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a "frer" test is? Keep seeing people talking about them and that they're good... just planning ahead for when I need one! :)
> 
> Frer is a first response early result pregnancy test. They're supposed to be pretty sensitive and are known to detect pregnancy 5-6 days before your missed period.Click to expand...

Ahh, I'm with you now. Thanks x


----------



## trixie79

sorry for all you guys that the witch caught.....wat a cow!!!!

good luck marcmrs xx

im on cd13 now.....still highs, no peak yet, got it on cd 15 last month so hopefully it will be the same this month....but im going to have to travel 3 hours to oh's work for a quickie!!!!!


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, the :witch: has gone again now, i so hope i'm not gonna see her now for the next 9 months!
Tomorrow will be ringing to make an appt with my gp tomorrow to get medication to delay her for end of month hols.
Getting conflicting information online though, some say that norethisterone is a contraceptive so cannot be pregnant taking it, others say that they got a :bfp: after taking it and others say you must make sure you're not pregnant before taking it which i don't think i will be able to do as will need to start taking it 23rd May, (CD 25)
Have got a lot of questions for my gp!
Has anyone had any experience with this drug?


----------



## Claire1

baby2310 said:


> hi ladies, the :witch: has gone again now, i so hope i'm not gonna see her now for the next 9 months!
> Tomorrow will be ringing to make an appt with my gp tomorrow to get medication to delay her for end of month hols.
> Getting conflicting information online though, some say that norethisterone is a contraceptive so cannot be pregnant taking it, others say that they got a :bfp: after taking it and others say you must make sure you're not pregnant before taking it which i don't think i will be able to do as will need to start taking it 23rd May, (CD 25)
> Have got a lot of questions for my gp!
> Has anyone had any experience with this drug?

Yep, I took it last year over my wedding...though not ttc at the time, I didnt want AF on my wedding day. I have to be honest and say it did the job, but it messed up my cycles a bit. Not that it mattered at all as I said I wasnt TTC, only started TTC Feb this year. But if I had been at the time I dont know that I would have taken it due to it causing cycle changes for me. Also, you do have to be 100% positive that you arent pregnant! It can cause MC or developmental problems with baby quite badly..sorry, dont want to frighten you, but they prob wont give it to you if there is a risk of pregnancy anyway.
I'm sure others have taken it and had no problems with their cycles after? :)


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> sorry for all you guys that the witch caught.....wat a cow!!!!
> 
> good luck marcmrs xx
> 
> im on cd13 now.....still highs, no peak yet, got it on cd 15 last month so hopefully it will be the same this month....but im going to have to travel 3 hours to oh's work for a quickie!!!!!

Ha ha, that made me laugh :rofl: Hope you dont get caught in the heat of the moment..might make TTc a bit more interesting though :winkwink:


----------



## baby2310

Claire1 said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, the :witch: has gone again now, i so hope i'm not gonna see her now for the next 9 months!
> Tomorrow will be ringing to make an appt with my gp tomorrow to get medication to delay her for end of month hols.
> Getting conflicting information online though, some say that norethisterone is a contraceptive so cannot be pregnant taking it, others say that they got a :bfp: after taking it and others say you must make sure you're not pregnant before taking it which i don't think i will be able to do as will need to start taking it 23rd May, (CD 25)
> Have got a lot of questions for my gp!
> Has anyone had any experience with this drug?
> 
> Yep, I took it last year over my wedding...though not ttc at the time, I didnt want AF on my wedding day. I have to be honest and say it did the job, but it messed up my cycles a bit. Not that it mattered at all as I said I wasnt TTC, only started TTC Feb this year. But if I had been at the time I dont know that I would have taken it due to it causing cycle changes for me. Also, you do have to be 100% positive that you arent pregnant! It can cause MC or developmental problems with baby quite badly..sorry, dont want to frighten you, but they prob wont give it to you if there is a risk of pregnancy anyway.
> I'm sure others have taken it and had no problems with their cycles after? :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i have taken it once when i was 17 but wasn't ttc then.
I definitely don't want af whilst we're away, but would hate myself if i turned out to be pg and put the baby at risk. Will have to have a good chat with gp and see what he suggests


----------



## StranjeGirl

MarcsMrs said:


> Stranjegirl you have given me some hope!! Theres a ton of things different about this month so Im trying to keep positive!! We have a big weekend this weekend, its a big send off for the guy who ran our college course! Would love to get a BFP this weekend as it would just top it off!!!


I hope this is it for you!!! Keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what a "frer" test is? Keep seeing people talking about them and that they're good... just planning ahead for when I need one! :)
> 
> Frer is a first response early result pregnancy test. They're supposed to be pretty sensitive and are known to detect pregnancy 5-6 days before your missed period.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'm with you now. Thanks xClick to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

this thread is really useful if theres some lingo u don't get xx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

we've been very quiet on this thread for a few days, is everyone o.k? xxx


----------



## trixie79

it has been quiet hasnt it....everyone getting back to work i suppose!
well im cd15 still high on monitor and cm very creamy......but for the first time i have 2 lines on my test stick....whoo-hoo......im so excited, ovulation must be around the corner!....still going to tipperary today though to see my oh, just hope i ovulate tomorrow!

how is everyone???


----------



## SeaShells

Hispirits said:


> we've been very quiet on this thread for a few days, is everyone o.k? xxx

I was thinking the same thing yesturday hispirits...I do hope everyone is ok....

Good Morning Ladies....How is everyone??? CD6 for me and 1st time POAS for CBFM:happydance: lol.. I feel like a real member of the group now lol...
xx


----------



## trixie79

SeaShells said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> we've been very quiet on this thread for a few days, is everyone o.k? xxx
> 
> I was thinking the same thing yesturday hispirits...I do hope everyone is ok....
> 
> Good Morning Ladies....How is everyone??? CD6 for me and 1st time POAS for CBFM:happydance: lol.. I feel like a real member of the group now lol...
> xxClick to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I will be testing on the 28th April and i'm on Cycle 10 x


----------



## Damita

:wave: haven't started using the CBFM as I am awaiting this cycle AF... can't wait to use it next cycle :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Moring girls......
I has been very quite the last few days but I have very little to add! Im still in limbo land! No sign of AF at all, and Ive no tests in the house!!! All IC's were comming up BFN anyway!! Going to pick up a test tomorrow & test over the weekend! FX'd this is it for us! DH was even at the church yesterday praying that this will be a BFP for us!! 

Heading away tonight for the weekend.....we have a big sailing weekend is Cork with loads of our friends!! Gonna be great, so I hope I get good news while we are there!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing alright?????? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tobaira

Nothing exciting here either, I'm the same as MarcsMrs, no sign of AF, negative hpt yesterday - today is CD37 and I think 11 dpo (but I'm not really sure), I'll test tomorrow (doing every other day) and see, but I have had 40 day cycles so it could just be a long one. It's hard trying to balance being practical with being optimistic this month - I seem to swing back and forth. GL with ov Trixie. Lol Seashells! Fx'd for you MarcsMrs, have fun sailing. I'm mostly looking forward to not working this weekend... and hoping I won't have to. Which means I probably should stop reading the forums and get back to work!

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Claire1

Hi all cd10 for me and low reading...i've normally got a high by now? Humm...strange? Tomorrow I should think.
Good luck ladies in limbo..fx'd xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi all, yey Seashells! Hope this is it for Tobaira and Marcsmrs have my fingers crossed for you both. Hope you get a high tomorow Claire1. Hope you get AF soon Damita so you can start using your CBFM. And welcome Kerrie-x! 

I'm CD3 today I think - had a bit of a weird start to AF this month, had red blood on CD1 when I first noticed AF had arrived, but then 2 days of brown discharge, hardly anything, so weird for me that I tested yesterday (BFN of course) then this afternoon came on full flow. I'd already started my CBFM as normally full flow kicks in right away, do you think today should have been CD1?


----------



## Hispirits

i'm on cd5 poas tomorrow me thinks
my sticks arrived of amazon today and i wasn't in, i think i'm gonna have to pee in a cup in the morning and save it til they are redelivered.

xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies, i think it being so quiet is due to us all being back at work, shame there's no more bank holidays yet lol.
Nothing new to report for me, cd 7 today, had to start poas for cbfm yesterday so hoping i get my highs earlier this month and hopefully my first peaks!
GL to the ladies still testing, hope the :witch: stays away for you 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I have a question for those who chart. I take my temperature at 7 every morning, but today I woke up at 5 and had to pee really bad so I took my temperature at 5 and 7, I just don't know which one I should use. The one at 7 was similar to the last few days so I'm assuming I should be using that one. Any advice? Also, does it matter that I get up almost every night to use the bathroom, will it affect my temperatures?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I have a question for those who chart. I take my temperature at 7 every morning, but today I woke up at 5 and had to pee really bad so I took my temperature at 5 and 7, I just don't know which one I should use. The one at 7 was similar to the last few days so I'm assuming I should be using that one. Any advice? Also, does it matter that I get up almost every night to use the bathroom, will it affect my temperatures?

I always wondered that too, but since your 7am is similar to your other temps then I would keep that one. For me, my temps don't seem to change whether I take them at 2am or 6am. What really changes them is if I breath with my mouth open versus closed, and once like 7am comes and the sun comes into my room and I start to warm up...then my temps increase a bit. This is your first month temping right? It gets so addictive. I am still temping and paranoid it is going to fall and af is going to come. My dh is about the throw out the thermometer.


----------



## workingttc

Hi futuremama, I agree with Stranjegirl, I'd use the 7 am one. As you do more temping, you'll learn what affects you and what doesn't - for example some ladies are more sensitive to time passing in the morning (and their temp increases a lot with every half hour later they take their temp), some are sensitive to getting up in the night, some aren't. I'd say if you get up every night to pee, even if that affects your temps, it will be a consistent impact every day. You're looking for a pattern, so it won't throw that off. Does that make sense?


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Hi futuremama, I agree with Stranjegirl, I'd use the 7 am one. As you do more temping, you'll learn what affects you and what doesn't - for example some ladies are more sensitive to time passing in the morning (and their temp increases a lot with every half hour later they take their temp), some are sensitive to getting up in the night, some aren't. I'd say if you get up every night to pee, even if that affects your temps, it will be a consistent impact every day. You're looking for a pattern, so it won't throw that off. Does that make sense?

 workingttc - Your chart looks great!!!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks so much stranjegirl! I hope so. I tested today (early, I know) and got a BFN on a FRER, so feeling a bit down about that. I never test that early but my chart looked so different I thought I would...Oh well, just have to remind myself that 10DPO is early. :shrug: Trying to stay positive!

Everything going well with your first few weeks so far?


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Thanks so much stranjegirl! I hope so. I tested today (early, I know) and got a BFN on a FRER, so feeling a bit down about that. I never test that early but my chart looked so different I thought I would...Oh well, just have to remind myself that 10DPO is early. :shrug: Trying to stay positive!
> 
> Everything going well with your first few weeks so far?

10 is still really early!! I waited til 12 because it seemed that that was when most people were starting to get positives, but some didn't get positives til 13 or 14, so patience is a virtue I guess! Your chart definitely looks different than the rest, and similar to my differences. I had thought I was out because my chart looked exactly the same as another month, but I am wondering if I had a chemical that month because weird things happened. I think the higher temps are really promising, and that is exactly how mine were nearing AF time. It looks really promising!

I am doing well, just paranoid. The doctor told me to come back in for a scan this tuesday, but I postponed it a week so dh can come too, and of course I am totally regretting that I postponed it because I am so anxious to know what is going on inside there!! I am paranoid of losing it since this is the time it usually happens, so I need to find my way to calm myself down!

Fingers crossed for everyone! We need to start a former cbfm thread that everyone can join as they get their bfp!


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I have a question for those who chart. I take my temperature at 7 every morning, but today I woke up at 5 and had to pee really bad so I took my temperature at 5 and 7, I just don't know which one I should use. The one at 7 was similar to the last few days so I'm assuming I should be using that one. Any advice? Also, does it matter that I get up almost every night to use the bathroom, will it affect my temperatures?

use the first one at 5am the 7am one wasn't after 3 hrs sleep and then use this tool to sort it out
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## workingttc

Agreed!

Thanks so much for the reassuring words!! I know I need to be patient. I am just nervous because my LP is longish (13-15 days) so anything could happen in the next couple days! Must be patient!!! :coffee:

I would feel totally the same way as you do about the scan. I know that getting a BFP will never be the end for me of the worrying (and obsessively reading BnB and FF!). Just try to remind yourself that the hard part is over, and you have no reason to believe there's anything wrong. :hugs:

Thanks again. I hope we can both find the patience we need! I'm sure you're going to have a lovely scan next week, can't wait to hear how it goes! Oh, and enjoy your first mother's day as a mama!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Thanks so much for the reassuring words!! I know I need to be patient. I am just nervous because my LP is longish (13-15 days) so anything could happen in the next couple days! Must be patient!!! :coffee:
> 
> I would feel totally the same way as you do about the scan. I know that getting a BFP will never be the end for me of the worrying (and obsessively reading BnB and FF!). Just try to remind yourself that the hard part is over, and you have no reason to believe there's anything wrong. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks again. I hope we can both find the patience we need! I'm sure you're going to have a lovely scan next week, can't wait to hear how it goes! Oh, and enjoy your first mother's day as a mama!!

Awww thank you! You might get a nice surprise on Mother's day!!! My luteal phases were exactly like yours, 14-15 days, but the big difference for me was that after 8 days my temps were just a bit higher than other months. Nothing drastic, but a bit higher.


----------



## Hispirits

has marcsmrs tested again yet? xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone :wave:

Sorry not been around - first week back after quite a while off work so it's been a bit mental! Well, i'm cd14 and had two bars on my cbfm since wednesday so dtd on wednesday and tonight just to be sure. Hoping for my peak in the next couple of days. Is it normal to get quite a few days with two bars around this time?


----------



## Hispirits

I got highs for 20 days on my first cycle :wacko: perfectly normal for first cycle. Xxx


----------



## trixie79

well girls i finally got an egg yesterday.....cd16 and it asked for another test today which it didnt do the first cycle???? anyway got an egg today too.....but temps are very low....see my chart? so we dtd this morning and ill try and nab him later.....but i wonder will i ovulate today if my temps are so low???
and will the cbfm ask for another stick tomorrow???
questions questions questions!!!


----------



## Hispirits

maybe today or tomorrow, see what your temps do tomorrow, hae you used an opk? its the best thing along side cbfm. xx


----------



## trixie79

no i have decided that i pee on too many things!!!!! i thought at least if i could use one thing it would be the cbfm!


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> well girls i finally got an egg yesterday.....cd16 and it asked for another test today which it didnt do the first cycle???? anyway got an egg today too.....but temps are very low....see my chart? so we dtd this morning and ill try and nab him later.....but i wonder will i ovulate today if my temps are so low???
> and will the cbfm ask for another stick tomorrow???
> questions questions questions!!!

From what I've read it is possible to ovulate up to 72 hours after your peak reading, so you may even ovulate on the high day following your second peak. I would keep bding until your temp goes up.


----------



## Future Mama

I was wondering if most of you use the free version of fertility friend or the VIP? I guess I have a free 30 day trial but I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade to the VIP membership. Also, how do I add my chart to my signature?


----------



## Claire1

Hi Trixie, the cbfm can keep asking for sticks. Sometimes 20 per cycle or more. Once you get your first peak, you will always get a second peak followed by a high. Thats how it programmed. I stop feeding mine sticks after my first peak, cost too much other wise. But if you're unsure if you've ov or not I would poss keep going?


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> Hi Trixie, the cbfm can keep asking for sticks. Sometimes 20 per cycle or more. Once you get your first peak, you will always get a second peak followed by a high. Thats how it programmed. I stop feeding mine sticks after my first peak, cost too much other wise. But if you're unsure if you've ov or not I would poss keep going?

yeah i thought that....but last month it didnt ask for any sticks at all after the 1st peak and this month its asked.....is there a chance that it will ask tomorrow and ill get another peak?? or does it defo go back to high, as you say programmed???
i just wonder ,cause when i did the opk i would had 3 days of smileys..
thanks future mama, oh is back home this weekend, and i did still go down to tipp for my quickie!!!which ended up this morning rather than thursday but never complain, this way may still work out!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Trixie, the cbfm can keep asking for sticks. Sometimes 20 per cycle or more. Once you get your first peak, you will always get a second peak followed by a high. Thats how it programmed. I stop feeding mine sticks after my first peak, cost too much other wise. But if you're unsure if you've ov or not I would poss keep going?
> 
> yeah i thought that....but last month it didnt ask for any sticks at all after the 1st peak and this month its asked.....is there a chance that it will ask tomorrow and ill get another peak?? or does it defo go back to high, as you say programmed???
> i just wonder ,cause when i did the opk i would had 3 days of smileys..
> thanks future mama, oh is back home this weekend, and i did still go down to tipp for my quickie!!!which ended up this morning rather than thursday but never complain, this way may still work out!!!!!Click to expand...

From what I've read it will give a reading of high, mine always had. But perhaps poas anyway just to be sure, then next month you'll know. Thats if you dont get a BFP this month?! Fx'd You do !!!


----------



## Claire1

Future Mama said:


> I was wondering if most of you use the free version of fertility friend or the VIP? I guess I have a free 30 day trial but I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade to the VIP membership. Also, how do I add my chart to my signature?

I cant get mine either..it just gives a load of letters???


----------



## Future Mama

I think that the cbfm will ask for sticks in quantities of 10, so if you haven't used 10 yet it will keep asking for them until you get to 10. If you've used more than 10 so far, it will keep asking until you get to 20 sticks.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I was wondering if most of you use the free version of fertility friend or the VIP? I guess I have a free 30 day trial but I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade to the VIP membership. Also, how do I add my chart to my signature?

I did the VIP version, but I don't know if it is totally necessary. If you hit "share" under your chart it will take you to somewhere where you can copy your chart url. You might have to set up a homepage first though, I can't remember.

I am having some spotting today, so I hope I am not going to be back here joining you guys soon :( Not that I don't like your company, but you know what I mean.


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if most of you use the free version of fertility friend or the VIP? I guess I have a free 30 day trial but I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade to the VIP membership. Also, how do I add my chart to my signature?
> 
> I did the VIP version, but I don't know if it is totally necessary. If you hit "share" under your chart it will take you to somewhere where you can copy your chart url. You might have to set up a homepage first though, I can't remember.
> 
> I am having some spotting today, so I hope I am not going to be back here joining you guys soon :( Not that I don't like your company, but you know what I mean.Click to expand...

Try not to worry hun, spotting can be normal in early pregnancy.
Just relax and take things easy and if you are worried perhaps speak to your midwife or GP.
Take it easy and look after yourself hun x


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if most of you use the free version of fertility friend or the VIP? I guess I have a free 30 day trial but I'm not sure if it's worth it to upgrade to the VIP membership. Also, how do I add my chart to my signature?
> 
> I did the VIP version, but I don't know if it is totally necessary. If you hit "share" under your chart it will take you to somewhere where you can copy your chart url. You might have to set up a homepage first though, I can't remember.
> 
> I am having some spotting today, so I hope I am not going to be back here joining you guys soon :( Not that I don't like your company, but you know what I mean.Click to expand...

what do i keep telling you, positive thinking. focus on the positive things , not on the what ifs and could be's xxxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

I got my first peak today cd15 :happydance: Well excited. We :sex: wednesday and last night with preseed (for the first time) and were gonna keep going for the next couple of days. :dust: to all :flower:


----------



## Hispirits

i got a high today, really early!! last month i didn't get one tile cd11, i'm on cd9 today and my ff chart looks like its getting ready to O already. :wacko:


----------



## eccmissjo

Got my first ever Peak today :happydance:

BD'd every other day since af left so gonna get a few days in off the trot now and then once ff confirms my ovulation I think I am going to stop temping this month to TRY and kick back and relax a bit during the 2ww :winkwink:

Jo
x


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats to those getting their peaks - lots of BD'ing! 

lilmisscheer when are you due to test? it says on the first page 7th may but thats not right if you're on CD15 today lol

stranjgirl - how is the spotting now? relax and take it easy hun, i know its easier said than done but try not to worry, spotting can be completely normal in early pregnancy

any news marcsmrs and tobaira? 

come on girls, go us (woop woop), need to get some BFP's in May xxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, got my first high this month today, 3 days earlier than last month woo hoo.
Hope i get a peak soon, can test before i go away then so i can tell if it's safe for me to take norethisterone or not.
How are you all today? Has anyone else tested yet? 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> congrats to those getting their peaks - lots of BD'ing!
> 
> lilmisscheer when are you due to test? it says on the first page 7th may but thats not right if you're on CD15 today lol
> 
> stranjgirl - how is the spotting now? relax and take it easy hun, i know its easier said than done but try not to worry, spotting can be completely normal in early pregnancy
> 
> any news marcsmrs and tobaira?
> 
> come on girls, go us (woop woop), need to get some BFP's in May xxxxxx

Good luck to all you ladies about to get the egg! ANd to marcsmrs and tobaira...when are you testing??

I am still spotting today and it is a bit darker, but still a very light brown. I am hoping my doctor can fit me in next week to put my mind at ease! :)


----------



## Hispirits

dark brown is old blood stragegirl, so i wouldn't *worry* if it starts flowing and comes out red get your self to the docs/hospital, in the mean time relax stay positive and take it easy.
:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> dark brown is old blood stragegirl, so i wouldn't *worry* if it starts flowing and comes out red get your self to the docs/hospital, in the mean time relax stay positive and take it easy.
> :dust:

Thanks hispririts! This is very light brown...almost nude, like the color of a light shade of pantyhose or something. Do you think that that is still ok? I know I have an irritated cervix that bleeds when touched, but I haven't done anything that should have irritated it!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

i think thats completely norma stranjgirl......as long as its not bright red then dont worry....enjoy being pregnant and relax.

i am now back to low day 19.....so i guess i ovulated after my second peak, only dtd once though on that day. mind you it only takes one time!!!!
i guess im now 2 dpo.....whoo hoo


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well girls Im now on CD39 21DPO & got a BFN this morning!!!! WTF! 
Absolutely no sign of AF.....no cramps, bloating or ache! No sore BBs NOTHING!!! And Im NEVER late!!! I dont really know what to do now.....I guess ill wait til Friday & test again! 
If nothing then I will see my Doc! So bloody frustrating though....Id rather AF just arrived so I could start next cycle you know? 
DH is totally convinced Im PG.....that ill just get a late BFP!!! (I really hope he is right!)


----------



## trixie79

MarcsMrs said:


> Well girls Im now on CD39 21DPO & got a BFN this morning!!!! WTF!
> Absolutely no sign of AF.....no cramps, bloating or ache! No sore BBs NOTHING!!! And Im NEVER late!!! I dont really know what to do now.....I guess ill wait til Friday & test again!
> If nothing then I will see my Doc! So bloody frustrating though....Id rather AF just arrived so I could start next cycle you know?
> DH is totally convinced Im PG.....that ill just get a late BFP!!! (I really hope he is right!)

your defo not out......i didnt get mine until 18 dpo and that was wit triplets!!
why dont you get a blood test done??? if your never late it may be your only option and it would do no harm to have them done......if i was you i couldnt wait till friday!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> dark brown is old blood stragegirl, so i wouldn't *worry* if it starts flowing and comes out red get your self to the docs/hospital, in the mean time relax stay positive and take it easy.
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks hispririts! This is very light brown...almost nude, like the color of a light shade of pantyhose or something. Do you think that that is still ok? I know I have an irritated cervix that bleeds when touched, but I haven't done anything that should have irritated it!!! :)Click to expand...

Sounds absoloutly fine to be, it may still be a bit of delayed implantation bleeding if its that pale. i don't think you have got anything to worry about, to be honest hun, if the was you would *KNOW*, all the time your unsure, the i can safely say, that i promise you there is nothing to worry about.:hugs:
i *knew* at 5 weeks there was something wrong with my last one, the doctors kept sending me away until i was rushed in to a+e at nearly 9 weeks with the rupture. so i promise you uncertainty is a good thing. :thumbup: xxxxxx:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

MarcsMrs said:


> Well girls Im now on CD39 21DPO & got a BFN this morning!!!! WTF!
> Absolutely no sign of AF.....no cramps, bloating or ache! No sore BBs NOTHING!!! And Im NEVER late!!! I dont really know what to do now.....I guess ill wait til Friday & test again!
> If nothing then I will see my Doc! So bloody frustrating though....Id rather AF just arrived so I could start next cycle you know?
> DH is totally convinced Im PG.....that ill just get a late BFP!!! (I really hope he is right!)

god that is frustrating. 
have you done anything different this month any new tablets, diet anything like that?
look into the hook affect, its where the levels of hormone are so strong that preg tests and bloodtests can't identifie them so sometimes you have to dilute the urine to test it, one girl said she just dipped the frer in the loo and it came back positive . :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Not changed anything about my diet & still just taking my pre-natal vitamins! Didnt do anything differently at all!! But I dont feel the way I usually feel either this month! Really hoping all this waiting is worth it as the 2ww is now into its 3rd week!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

well i think it must be a good thing then, just have to sit back and relax, i'll have my fx 4 u xxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hispirits said:


> well i think it must be a good thing then, just have to sit back and relax, i'll have my fx 4 u xxx

Thanks Hispirits! FX'd for you too this month!! 
The waiting is hell but it will be worth it for a happy result!


----------



## _dreamer_

ooooo i so hope this is your bfp marcsmrs!!!! it sounds promising! fingers and toes crossed for you! and also that one way or another you find out soon cos the waiting must be sooooooooo frustrating! a 2ww is hard enough lol x


----------



## Tobaira

Hey ladies, sorry was busy planting stuff :flow:this weekend so I wasn't online. It was our first really nice weekend without lots of wind so I got out and planted my vegetables (now I just have to hope the cold weather is gone since it's a little early).

AF :witch: came last night (CD 40) - kind of a bummer as it was mother's day here and I had finally started thinking maybe it was my month even though I didn't have any symptoms. So I was a little down last night, but am better today and am ready for the next round. Our 3 yr anniversary is June 21st so it would be nice to have a bfp to celebrate it!

GL to all the highs and peaks out there =)

Fx'd for you MarcMrs!

:dust:


----------



## baby2310

fx'd marcmrs, hope this is just a late :bfp: for you
:hugs: tobaira, hope you get your :bfp: this cycle, good luck and :dust:


----------



## _dreamer_

:hugs: tobaira, sorry to hear AF got you. really hope the next cycle is it and you get your BFP for your anniversary x


----------



## Future Mama

Tobaira said:


> Hey ladies, sorry was busy planting stuff :flow:this weekend so I wasn't online. It was our first really nice weekend without lots of wind so I got out and planted my vegetables (now I just have to hope the cold weather is gone since it's a little early).
> 
> AF :witch: came last night (CD 40) - kind of a bummer as it was mother's day here and I had finally started thinking maybe it was my month even though I didn't have any symptoms. So I was a little down last night, but am better today and am ready for the next round. Our 3 yr anniversary is June 21st so it would be nice to have a bfp to celebrate it!
> 
> GL to all the highs and peaks out there =)
> 
> Fx'd for you MarcMrs!
> 
> :dust:

Sorry the :witch: got you, but hopefully you'll get your :bfp: in time for your anniversary! :dust:


----------



## leasap

Hi ladies first cycle trying with the cbfm and over 2 yrs ttc! In the morning I will b cd 9 and finding the cbfm easy to use, thought I was going to have trouble with it lol!!


Trying to take a less stressful month as think the stress and pressure and obsessing over ttc has taken over my life! So trying to relax alot more xxx

Any ideas? On how to be more relaxed xx


----------



## leasap

On cd 9 this morning! Just got my middle bar/ first high peak! So is this programmed to do that or am I close to O?!!!

X


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on your first high leasap, no its not programmed when to start giving you your highs, that will be down to your oestrogen beginning to increase! i think the only think it is programmed to do, is once you get a peak, it gives you a second peak and a high automatically (from what i've heard) x


----------



## _dreamer_

oh and welcome!!! x


----------



## leasap

_dreamer_ said:


> congrats on your first high leasap, no its not programmed when to start giving you your highs, that will be down to your oestrogen beginning to increase! i think the only think it is programmed to do, is once you get a peak, it gives you a second peak and a high automatically (from what i've heard) x


Thank u for the reply!! So u think I'm building up to O? Just hope this cbfm might work for us! Something has got
To work lol xx

Just need to catch it right time! Might use pre seed to? Do u think it will help ? Xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Yes you should be building up to O. I know the first month, your cbfm needs to get used to you, so some girls seem to have had all highs the first month, no peak, i've been lucky and had 4 highs, 2 peaks first month. Hopefully you'll be the same.

I have never used preseed but have heard it can help, especially if you don't get much ewcm around O.

Maybe one of the other girls can give you more info
x


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning :hi:
Hope everyone is ok...
I ve attatched a pic of my CBFM sticks....just wondered if anyone can see any change or anything really lol... CD11 today....
xx
 



Attached Files:







100_3588.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SeaShells

leasap said:


> On cd 9 this morning! Just got my middle bar/ first high peak! So is this programmed to do that or am I close to O?!!!
> 
> X

Good luck...hope this is your month....:hugs:


----------



## charlie83

I am back online!:thumbup:

Leasap, i am also thinking of using pre seed. Would be nice to hear if anyone is using it and what they think. I'm sure i usually have cm, but last month i had very little!

AF is due Thursday night/Friday morning, hope she dosen't show though!
Couldn't resist and did a HPT yesterday 11 dpo and BFN. Hope i'm still in with a chance though!

Have been offline for a week, any BFPs yet? :dust:


----------



## charlie83

leasap said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> congrats on your first high leasap, no its not programmed when to start giving you your highs, that will be down to your oestrogen beginning to increase! i think the only think it is programmed to do, is once you get a peak, it gives you a second peak and a high automatically (from what i've heard) x
> 
> 
> Thank u for the reply!! So u think I'm building up to O? Just hope this cbfm might work for us! Something has got
> To work lol xx
> 
> Just need to catch it right time! Might use pre seed to? Do u think it will help ? XxClick to expand...

Leasap, i have just finished my first cycle using CBFM. I had highs from cd6 until cd24 with no peaks! I think the monitor has to get used to you. You may be lucky and get a peak in the first month though!
I'm thinking of trying pre seed, i have read some good reviews on it. Fingers crossed we get BFPs soon! :dust:


----------



## leasap

Hi charlie83 thanks for the reply!! I have heard first month u cam just get highs, but do u think thAt if u get a peak I would O??!! 

Did u not get frustrated with all the high peaks?! And did u still BD?? x


----------



## trixie79

hi leasap....the monitor measures the amount of estrogen in your system, so when you get a high your still fertile so you should dtd as much as poss, but when you get a peak, most people ovulate over the next 24-72 hours....thats the dtd window.

i got 4-6 highs and 2 peaks 1 st cycle, and 9 highs and 2 peaks 2nd cycle.
some people dont get peaks but have still gotten pregnant.
do you temp., its more accurate at determining your actual ovulation....take a peak at my chart.


----------



## Future Mama

leasap said:


> On cd 9 this morning! Just got my middle bar/ first high peak! So is this programmed to do that or am I close to O?!!!
> 
> X

Let me know when you're testing leasap and I'll add you to our first page! And welcome to our group!


----------



## Fizzio

Hello! Can I join for some support please?? I'm TTC after a MMC in March and have started using the CBFM this cycle for the first time. I'm on CD8 and still getting lows at the moment. All new to this and trying to remember to POAS first thing in the morning is a challenge!! 

Fingers crossed to everyone x


----------



## leasap

Hi trixie, hope your well and thanks for reply :) 

I tried temping few months ago and just could not stick with it! I start work at 6 so I'm up at 5am :(

Just hoping I get a peak :) I keep saying to DF this is our month lol I been saying that past 24+ months lolxxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

welcome fizzio, so sorry to hear about your MMC. welcome to this thread, everyone is very supportive! i find it hard to remember to poas as well lol, have to leave the monitor so i see it when i first get out of bed. i'm also on cd8 and on low at the moment.

when are you testing so futuremama can add it to the first page? 

leasap when are you testing too?


----------



## trixie79

hi fizzio, sorry abt your loss xx


----------



## _dreamer_

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning :hi:
> Hope everyone is ok...
> I ve attatched a pic of my CBFM sticks....just wondered if anyone can see any change or anything really lol... CD11 today....
> xx

hey seashells, the pic is a little blurry but i can't see any difference in the sticks im afraid. do you think you see the line getting lighter? last month i got my first high on CD12 so fingers crossed you'll get yours in the next day or so :)


----------



## charlie83

leasap said:


> Hi charlie83 thanks for the reply!! I have heard first month u cam just get highs, but do u think thAt if u get a peak I would O??!!
> 
> Did u not get frustrated with all the high peaks?! And did u still BD?? x

Hi Leasap, i did an OPK last month and i ovulated on cd19, so this month i done an OPK cd19 but did'nt get a strong positive then same the next then it just got lighter! I just bd every other day from cd17 until cd24!
I'm going to start temping to!
If af is not here by Friday i will do a hpt. I already done one on Monday but BFN so i will wait until then to test again. It's hard not to get obsessed with POAS!:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone!
Sounds like a lot of you are getting close to O time!!
I know some were asking about preseed. I really like it. I have pelvic pain issues so it is especially helpful for me, and it used it every time we bd'd on the month I got my positive test. I also took fertileCM and drank some grapefruit juice at O time that month, and I did NOT take mucinex, which I took all the other months I ttc'd. Not sure if any of those things helped, but it seems like they didn't harm anything!
Good luck! I have my fingers crossed for all of you!!!


----------



## leasap

Morning ladies!! Not sure when I'm going to test dreamer, will prob wait till I got a peak on the cbfm or a + on my clearblue ovulation sticks!!

My cycles have been about 30-36 days long!!

It's CD 10 today first month using cbfm and got another high today again to :) xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

i realised i lied yesterday, i had 2 highs then 2 peaks last month, 2nd peak CD15.

yey for your high leasap

hows everyone else today?


----------



## leasap

_dreamer_ said:


> i realised i lied yesterday, i had 2 highs then 2 peaks last month, 2nd peak CD15.
> 
> yey for your high leasap
> 
> hows everyone else today?

Does the monitor give false answers as it's my first cycle using it? Heard it takes a cycle or two to get used to it!!

Or is it accurate and give correct answer first cycle xxx


----------



## Fizzio

_dreamer_ said:


> welcome fizzio, so sorry to hear about your MMC. welcome to this thread, everyone is very supportive! i find it hard to remember to poas as well lol, have to leave the monitor so i see it when i first get out of bed. i'm also on cd8 and on low at the moment.
> 
> when are you testing so futuremama can add it to the first page?
> 
> leasap when are you testing too?

Thank you for the welcome :) CD9 today and got my first high this morning :happydance: Never monitored my cycle before the MMC but I like the reassurance the CBFM is giving me that my body is hopefully doing what it should. Need to grab my DH for some BDing!!


----------



## charlie83

I may try Pre seed next month, i may get hubby on fertile aid to!
I have ordered a body basal thermometer ready to start charting properly. I am also going to start checking my CM more, usually i just have to check my underwear and there is CM there but last month there was hardly anything! This month i may take the umm....internal approach and check my CM that way! Sorry tmi! :dust:


----------



## babyfeet

Can I join too

First month using CBFM and got my peak today on CD14 had highs on Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues.

Due to test around 29th May 2011

Hope it will be a lucky month for us all


----------



## lotusflower

Hi Everyone, I'm new here too. I hope it's okay if I post a question.

This is my first month using the CBFM and I'm on CD 12 with all lows. (7 lows). I know the first month it adjusts to your body and the second month really reflects you personally, but I figured I'd have a high by now. My cycle is 27 or 28 days long. Has anyone experienced so many lows their first month? And if so, did you eventually get some highs too?


----------



## Hispirits

lotusflower said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here too. I hope it's okay if I post a question.
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM and I'm on CD 12 with all lows. (7 lows). I know the first month it adjusts to your body and the second month really reflects you personally, but I figured I'd have a high by now. My cycle is 27 or 28 days long. Has anyone experienced so many lows their first month? And if so, did you eventually get some highs too?

you probably won't have to wait long now, i got my 1st one on day 11. are you dipping the sticks or putting them in you urine stream? if your not already, dip one instead tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## gemico117

Hi girls! :hi:

Mind if I join you lovely ladies?? This will be my first month using my CBFM and I cannot WAIT!!! :happydance: Tomorrow will be CD6 and I'm dying to POAS! lol I actually ordered my CBFM in early April but UPS didn't deliver it in time for me to use on my last cycle. OH and I are TTC #2, we currently have a 5 going on 21 year old dd who has been begging me for a sibling for the past 2 years!

:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

charlie83 said:


> I may try Pre seed next month, i may get hubby on fertile aid to!
> I have ordered a body basal thermometer ready to start charting properly. I am also going to start checking my CM more, usually i just have to check my underwear and there is CM there but last month there was hardly anything! This month i may take the umm....internal approach and check my CM that way! Sorry tmi! :dust:

I had my dh take fertilaid and macs powder/liquid. I don't know what his analysis would have been before that, but with all those supplements he had above average numbers in all areas!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies. Just wanted to let you know so we can update the front page that AF got me today. It was a crazy cycle for me, temperature wise, highest temps I've ever had. So definitely a huge downer when AF arrived right on schedule. Anyway, welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to all of you that are about to hit the TWW!! :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

so sorry workingttc, hopefully this month is your month xxxx

welcome all the new ladies.....this is a great thread with great support.


----------



## trixie79

i have been wrecking my brains out all day abt this, im 4 dpo now but on 2 dpo i had the smallest of red clots...............any ideas??????????

there was a dip in my chart but surely its too early for implantation??????????

advice please?? going abit loopy!


----------



## workingttc

My guess would be ovulation spotting...it can happen a day or two after O actually occurs. Good luck!!


----------



## trixie79

oh i didnt know that.....ok mind at rest!!!! ta x


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> i have been wrecking my brains out all day abt this, im 4 dpo now but on 2 dpo i had the smallest of red clots...............any ideas??????????
> 
> there was a dip in my chart but surely its too early for implantation??????????
> 
> advice please?? going abit loopy!

I honestly don't think it is too early for implantation! I have read that it CAN take place as early as 2dpo!!! I hope this is it! Or if not, maybe ovulation bleeding that came out a bit late?


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to let you know so we can update the front page that AF got me today. It was a crazy cycle for me, temperature wise, highest temps I've ever had. So definitely a huge downer when AF arrived right on schedule. Anyway, welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to all of you that are about to hit the TWW!! :hugs:

:( So sorry to hear that. I think may will be a good month for everyone!


----------



## baby2310

Hi workingttc, sorry the :witch: got you, fx'd this is your lucky month!

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
Got another high today, terrified i might never get that peak! Hope i do soon.
First time using preseed today. DH said he couldn't tell any difference, time will tell i guess.
Went to my gp today for my prescription of norethisterone whilst i'm away.
He said it wouldn't harm a pregnancy which is good news.
He also said that i am welcome to ring up for a 21 day blood test on my first cycle after it is out of my system so that we test i am ovulating which is great news.
I have also started drinking grapefruit juice today - its vile!!!! Might need to mix with lemonade i think.
Will switch to pineapple juice after i think i ov'd to try and help with implantation. Really hope this all helps get our :bfp: this month!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Hi workingttc, sorry the :witch: got you, fx'd this is your lucky month!
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
> Got another high today, terrified i might never get that peak! Hope i do soon.
> First time using preseed today. DH said he couldn't tell any difference, time will tell i guess.
> Went to my gp today for my prescription of norethisterone whilst i'm away.
> He said it wouldn't harm a pregnancy which is good news.
> He also said that i am welcome to ring up for a 21 day blood test on my first cycle after it is out of my system so that we test i am ovulating which is great news.
> I have also started drinking grapefruit juice today - its vile!!!! Might need to mix with lemonade i think.
> Will switch to pineapple juice after i think i ov'd to try and help with implantation. Really hope this all helps get our :bfp: this month!

I thought I read that pineapple juice is bad for implantation. Double check, but I had read that pineapple core (yes the gross, hard part unfortunately) is what is good, and the juice and flesh should be avoided. I could be remembering incorrectly, but I thought some sites said pineapple helps, and then some sites say that is wrong and make sure you don't eat the pineapple, it is just the core!


----------



## charlie83

Strangegirl - I hope it gives him olympic swimmers! Hopefully May will be our month! :flower:

Hi to the newbies! Last month was my first month using cbfm and i had highs for about 17 days! I wouldn't worry, the first month is just collecting data. Next cycle should be more accurate.:winkwink:

I have started to get af type cramps tonight and i'm slightly...gassy! lol I think af may show tomorrow morning!:cry: I hope not though! :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

lotusflower said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here too. I hope it's okay if I post a question.
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM and I'm on CD 12 with all lows. (7 lows). I know the first month it adjusts to your body and the second month really reflects you personally, but I figured I'd have a high by now. My cycle is 27 or 28 days long. Has anyone experienced so many lows their first month? And if so, did you eventually get some highs too?

Welcome to our group! Try not to worry about the first cycle, as like everyone else said the monitor is getting used to your body. I would just keep bding every 2-3 days and use opk's also. Let me know when you're testing and I'll update the first page.


----------



## leasap

how long shud a high peak last? xxx


----------



## trixie79

leasap said:


> how long shud a high peak last? xxx

a peak usualy is given automatically for 2 days, once the surge is detected, then you will get a high,, then it stops asking for sticks......thats how it works for me!


----------



## lotusflower

I'm testing around May 27th. And I've started dipping the sticks too.. thinking it might get a better reading with more urine. Sure hope I get a high tomorrow, not really expecting to peak this month.. just don't want to stay at low! Thanks for the responses girls!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just thought I would post, since you all helped me awhile back.. this was my first cycle with using the CBFM, started a bit late but got highs and the normal peaks.. hoping we did enough to get our BFP.. I am now 5dpo.. and awaiting testing..


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry the witch got you workingttc :( 

welcome lotusflower :)

hililrojo, fingers crossed for you! babydust to you

CD10 today, and got my first high this month. got it CD12 last month. My urine looked really cloudy this morning, and we dtd in the middle of the night, i hope its an accurate reading and not affected by anything. Away with work tonight, so have to take my CBFM away with me lol (it's the first time i've had to do it elsewhere). I can't seem to POAS - i dip, so am taking a cup away with me in case there isnt one in the b&b haha.


----------



## charlie83

Hello ladies,

I've tested this morning as it's cd34 and af is due today and BFN! :cry:

Thought af would have come through the night as i had quite bad cramps last night but nothing yet. Hope the bloody witch stays away!:dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Hispirits said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm new here too. I hope it's okay if I post a question.
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM and I'm on CD 12 with all lows. (7 lows). I know the first month it adjusts to your body and the second month really reflects you personally, but I figured I'd have a high by now. My cycle is 27 or 28 days long. Has anyone experienced so many lows their first month? And if so, did you eventually get some highs too?
> 
> you probably won't have to wait long now, i got my 1st one on day 11. are you dipping the sticks or putting them in you urine stream? if your not already, dip one instead tomorrow :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sorry to jump in....Does it make a difference in the way we test??? i have been puttin in stream....


----------



## eccmissjo

I always put in stream and it reads just fine, don't think it will make a real difference to be honest though :)

I am back down to lows and am 3dpo now, looks like my monitor was in tune to me this month (2nd month) and I ovulated on the 2nd peak day :happydance:

Jo
x


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls I got my first peak today! I got a smiley face on my cb-opk yesterday a d today, fx this is the month. So far things are going well. 
Welcome new ladies!
Strangegirl how's it going? Xxxx
How's it going with u trix? Xx


----------



## charlie83

SeaShells said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm new here too. I hope it's okay if I post a question.
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM and I'm on CD 12 with all lows. (7 lows). I know the first month it adjusts to your body and the second month really reflects you personally, but I figured I'd have a high by now. My cycle is 27 or 28 days long. Has anyone experienced so many lows their first month? And if so, did you eventually get some highs too?
> 
> you probably won't have to wait long now, i got my 1st one on day 11. are you dipping the sticks or putting them in you urine stream? if your not already, dip one instead tomorrow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to jump in....Does it make a difference in the way we test??? i have been puttin in stream....Click to expand...

I was POAS for most of last month, but if i had to pee in the night i don't have much of a stream in the morning so i would pee in a cup in the morning instead to make sure the stick was wet enough!:flower:


----------



## MarcsMrs

10 days late today & still no sign of AF.....wont be able to get into town until tomorrow to get another test! Praying for a BFP now at this stage!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx


----------



## leasap

hi ladies, Hispirits thats great you got a peak :) so when do you start counting the DPO???

im on cd 11 today and got my 3rd high today (1st mth using cbfm)

What happens if i dont get a peak? and how will i know when to start counting DPO??

ive only just got my periods bk (6mth) just hope they continue and cycles have been 30-36 days.

so if i dont get a peak will i still O?? we dtd this morning 

going to use clearblue O tests on day 13 xxx


----------



## charlie83

Hi Leasap, i only had highs the first month so i used opks as well around the time i thought i was going to ovulate ( usually around cd19 ). Although i didn't get a clear positive on the OPK it wasn't as dark as the control line, but got lighter in the few days after so think i may have either just missed ov or just caught the end of it!:wacko:
We just dtd every other day around that time!
If you use opks as well you should be able to pin point when you ovulate and you will then now when start counting dpo.

I find the site peeonastick.com good, that gives info on opks and what the lines on the CBFM test sticks are!:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

leasap said:


> hi ladies, Hispirits thats great you got a peak :) so when do you start counting the DPO???
> 
> im on cd 11 today and got my 3rd high today (1st mth using cbfm)
> 
> What happens if i dont get a peak? and how will i know when to start counting DPO??
> 
> ive only just got my periods bk (6mth) just hope they continue and cycles have been 30-36 days.
> 
> so if i dont get a peak will i still O?? we dtd this morning
> 
> going to use clearblue O tests on day 13 xxx

Well I have been using clear blue opks as well as charting my bbt. Usually ur bb chart will pin point ovulation for u. And also keeping an eye on cm. U will still o if u only get highs, keep testing with opks xx.


----------



## trixie79

hey everyone, im now 5 dpo.....didnt sleep well last nite and got up to loo at 5 am, took my temp the and it was 97.88, got up for work at 6.30 or it mite have been 7.30 (i slept in!!) and it was 97.68.....dont know which one to put in to ff??????????

5 dpo symptoms........lots of creamy cm, cramps and need the loo alot!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hey everyone, im now 5 dpo.....didnt sleep well last nite and got up to loo at 5 am, took my temp the and it was 97.88, got up for work at 6.30 or it mite have been 7.30 (i slept in!!) and it was 97.68.....dont know which one to put in to ff??????????
> 
> 5 dpo symptoms........lots of creamy cm, cramps and need the loo alot!

Hi trix, use the 1St one, I got a link that I'll put on here shortly were u can put in the time u took ur temp, what the temp was and the time u should've taken it and it works it out for u. Xxx


----------



## eccmissjo

wantingagirl said:


> Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx

The pee end line measures the estrogen and the other end your lh. As you approach ovulation the pee end line gets lighter and the lh end gets darker.

Jo
x


----------



## eccmissjo

leasap said:


> hi ladies, Hispirits thats great you got a peak :) so when do you start counting the DPO???
> 
> im on cd 11 today and got my 3rd high today (1st mth using cbfm)
> 
> What happens if i dont get a peak? and how will i know when to start counting DPO??
> 
> ive only just got my periods bk (6mth) just hope they continue and cycles have been 30-36 days.
> 
> so if i dont get a peak will i still O?? we dtd this morning
> 
> going to use clearblue O tests on day 13 xxx

I didn't get a peak the first month using the monitor and read it's not unusual as the monitor uses the first month to gauge your body. You will still ovulate but will need to rely on opk's and taking your bbt to determine when you ovulate :D

Jo
x


----------



## wantingagirl

eccmissjo said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx
> 
> The pee end line measures the estrogen and the other end your lh. As you approach ovulation the pee end line gets lighter and the lh end gets darker.
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...

Thanks hun..... was does that mean then I have a really dark LH line and a light but I can just see it estrogen line? Im 9dpo do you know what that would indicate? xxx


----------



## eccmissjo

wantingagirl said:


> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx
> 
> The pee end line measures the estrogen and the other end your lh. As you approach ovulation the pee end line gets lighter and the lh end gets darker.
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun..... was does that mean then I have a really dark LH line and a light but I can just see it estrogen line? Im 9dpo do you know what that would indicate? xxxClick to expand...

If that was me I would be doing a pregnancy test, hcg is the twin of lh and often opk's can pick up hcg just like a pregnancy test can, normally at 9dpo the lh line should either not be there or very faint. Fingers crossed for you :D

Jo
x


----------



## trixie79

wantingagirl said:


> eccmissjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx
> 
> The pee end line measures the estrogen and the other end your lh. As you approach ovulation the pee end line gets lighter and the lh end gets darker.
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun..... was does that mean then I have a really dark LH line and a light but I can just see it estrogen line? Im 9dpo do you know what that would indicate? xxxClick to expand...







:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## babyfeet

Hi Girls

1st month using the CBFM got highs from cd10-cd13 dtd 3 of the 4 nights. Got peaks cd14 and today cd 15 dtd on first peak would it be better to skip tonight and do tommorow morning/night or dtd tonight. Any advice welcome Thanks


----------



## eccmissjo

babyfeet said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> 1st month using the CBFM got highs from cd10-cd13 dtd 3 of the 4 nights. Got peaks cd14 and today cd 15 dtd on first peak would it be better to skip tonight and do tommorow morning/night or dtd tonight. Any advice welcome Thanks

Personally I would dtd on both peaks since your more likely to ovulate the day after your second peak reading from what I've read and I know I did this month.

Jo
x


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls I got my first peak today! I got a smiley face on my cb-opk yesterday a d today, fx this is the month. So far things are going well.
> Welcome new ladies!
> Strangegirl how's it going? Xxxx
> How's it going with u trix? Xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Hi...
Has anyone drank grapefruit juice to increase CM?? ~if so how much should be drunk daily and how long before/if change in CM..
Thanks Ladies
xxx


----------



## Hispirits

SeaShells said:


> Hi...
> Has anyone drank grapefruit juice to increase CM?? ~if so how much should be drunk daily and how long before/if change in CM..
> Thanks Ladies
> xxx

Yea did it this month, it's awful. I drink about a 1/2 pint glass in the morning I didn't notice too much difference for the 1st 2days, but the morning u got my 1st positive opk, I had my drink as usually about 7.30, by 10am I felt so wet down there I had to go put a liner in. So I give it the thumbs up, even tho it is disgusting. Xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

ah thanks girls.... the reason I didnt test was cos someone once told me estorgen was line furthest from the pee end and LH line was line closest to the side that you slot into the monitor????


xxx


----------



## Future Mama

The lh line is the one closest to the absorbent tip, and the estrogen is the one further away. The estrogen line will start out dark at the beginning of your cycle and will get lighter as you approach ovulation and vice versa with the lh line. Here's a link to this info https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Hi workingttc, sorry the :witch: got you, fx'd this is your lucky month!
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
> Got another high today, terrified i might never get that peak! Hope i do soon.
> First time using preseed today. DH said he couldn't tell any difference, time will tell i guess.
> Went to my gp today for my prescription of norethisterone whilst i'm away.
> He said it wouldn't harm a pregnancy which is good news.
> He also said that i am welcome to ring up for a 21 day blood test on my first cycle after it is out of my system so that we test i am ovulating which is great news.
> I have also started drinking grapefruit juice today - its vile!!!! Might need to mix with lemonade i think.
> Will switch to pineapple juice after i think i ov'd to try and help with implantation. Really hope this all helps get our :bfp: this month!
> 
> I thought I read that pineapple juice is bad for implantation. Double check, but I had read that pineapple core (yes the gross, hard part unfortunately) is what is good, and the juice and flesh should be avoided. I could be remembering incorrectly, but I thought some sites said pineapple helps, and then some sites say that is wrong and make sure you don't eat the pineapple, it is just the core!Click to expand...

:dohh: thanks hun, i've looked into it a bit more and decided i won't be drinking it.
Will stick to my yucky grapefruit juice makes me feel :sick:


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Hi workingttc, sorry the :witch: got you, fx'd this is your lucky month!
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
> Got another high today, terrified i might never get that peak! Hope i do soon.
> First time using preseed today. DH said he couldn't tell any difference, time will tell i guess.
> Went to my gp today for my prescription of norethisterone whilst i'm away.
> He said it wouldn't harm a pregnancy which is good news.
> He also said that i am welcome to ring up for a 21 day blood test on my first cycle after it is out of my system so that we test i am ovulating which is great news.
> I have also started drinking grapefruit juice today - its vile!!!! Might need to mix with lemonade i think.
> Will switch to pineapple juice after i think i ov'd to try and help with implantation. Really hope this all helps get our :bfp: this month!
> 
> I thought I read that pineapple juice is bad for implantation. Double check, but I had read that pineapple core (yes the gross, hard part unfortunately) is what is good, and the juice and flesh should be avoided. I could be remembering incorrectly, but I thought some sites said pineapple helps, and then some sites say that is wrong and make sure you don't eat the pineapple, it is just the core!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: thanks hun, i've looked into it a bit more and decided i won't be drinking it.
> Will stick to my yucky grapefruit juice makes me feel :sick:Click to expand...

i heard it can help but don't drink it past 4dpo. it helps prepare the lining for implantation, but to much after implantation can cause m/c, when i say too much it would have to be alot, a glass of pineapple juice on't hurt. x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls I got my first peak today! I got a smiley face on my cb-opk yesterday a d today, fx this is the month. So far things are going well.
> Welcome new ladies!
> Strangegirl how's it going? Xxxx
> How's it going with u trix? Xx



Hi!
I had a scan yesterday and unfortunately they only saw an empty sac with no yolk or anything..I was 5+4. The doctor (not my doctor, but a different one who covers some of his patients) basically gave me the doom and gloom story that this was not good and we should be able to see something by now. She said less than 50% chance that this will turn into anything. So I may be back on the testing list soon :( I go back in next week with my actual doctor, and I am so glad because even if things do look bad his bedside manner is fantastic and the other doctor just made me upset!
I am keeping my eyes on you guys and excited for all the testing coming up!


----------



## lilrojo

On no hun.. I am so sorry.. but hoping you will beat the odds.. and baby will be there happy and healthy next week..


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I got my first peak today! I got a smiley face on my cb-opk yesterday a d today, fx this is the month. So far things are going well.
> Welcome new ladies!
> Strangegirl how's it going? Xxxx
> How's it going with u trix? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I had a scan yesterday and unfortunately they only saw an empty sac with no yolk or anything..I was 5+4. The doctor (not my doctor, but a different one who covers some of his patients) basically gave me the doom and gloom story that this was not good and we should be able to see something by now. She said less than 50% chance that this will turn into anything. So I may be back on the testing list soon :( I go back in next week with my actual doctor, and I am so glad because even if things do look bad his bedside manner is fantastic and the other doctor just made me upset!
> I am keeping my eyes on you guys and excited for all the testing coming up!Click to expand...


ignore the docter his full of s**t, i've always been told theres no point having a scan before 6 weeks because you won't see anything. did he mention about the lining? how thick it was? what a dick, i promise you you have nothing to worry about, if you go back next week when your after 6 weeks, it willl have developed and you may even see a little flutter of a heart beat. i promise you xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## SeaShells

Mornin...
I have forgotten to POAS for cbfm this mornin:dohh:....what should i do???


----------



## Hispirits

SeaShells said:


> Mornin...
> I have forgotten to POAS for cbfm this mornin:dohh:....what should i do???

you can pee on it any time in the 6 hour window. next time you need to pee just hold it in for as long as possible, i also heard if you drink some caffeine and eat some salty food it can intensify our pee. xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh stranjgirl, im so sorry to hear, must be so stressful at the moment. Like hispirits said, hope its jusr too early to have done the scan. Sorry your doctor was such an ass! Babydust to you xx


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls i got some info on supplements you can take while ttc and their benefits incase you weren't aware of them already: 

https://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/16353/Does-Omega-3-help-you-conceive

https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1372/
Supplements

There is now a great deal of scientific knowledge about the use of nutritional supplements and their beneficial effects on both male and female fertility. As you will see, these supplements can be very effective in re-balancing your hormones, as well as improving you and your partner's overall health, which are so vital for successful conception.

Supplements are necessary because even the best diet in the world will not contain all the nutrients you need to give you the best chance of conceiving.

Folic Acid
It is now known that folic acid can prevent spina bifida in your baby, and it is essential that you get plenty both before and during pregnancy. And that's not all: folic acid is undoubtedly important, but it is just part of the very important B-complex family of vitamins that are necessary to produce the genetic materials DNA and RNA. Together with vitamin B12, folic acid works to ensure that your baby's genetic codes are intact. Remember: it's not enough to take folic acid alone when you are trying to become pregnant. All of the B vitamins are essential during the pre-conceptual period. Research has shown that giving B6 to women who have trouble conceiving increases fertility and vitamin B12 has been found to improve low sperm counts

Zinc
Zinc is the most widely studied nutrient in terms of fertility for both men and women. It is an essential component of genetic material and a zinc deficiency can cause chromosome changes in either you or our partner, leading to reduced fertility and an increased risk of miscarriage. Zinc is necessary for your body to 'attract and hold' (utilise efficiently) the reproductive hormones, oestrogen and progesterone.

And it's equally important for your partner: zinc is found in high concentrations in the sperm. Zinc is needed to make the outer layer and tail of the sperm and is, therefore, essential for the health of your partner's sperm and, subsequently, your baby. Interestingly, several studies have also shown that reducing zinc in a man's diet will also reduce his sperm count.

Selenium
Selenium is an antioxidant that helps to protect your body from highly reactive chemical fragments called free radicals. For this reason, selenium can prevent chromosome breakage, which is known to be a cause of birth defects and miscarriages. Good levels of selenium are also essential to maximise sperm formation. Blood selenium levels have been found to be lower in men with low sperm counts.

Essential Fatty Acids (EFAs)
These essential fats have a profound effect on every system of the body, including the reproductive system and they are crucial for healthy hormone functioning. For men essential fatty acid supplementation is crucial because the semen is rich in prostaglandins which are produced from these fats. Men with poor sperm quality, abnormal sperm, poor motility or low count, have inadequate levels of these beneficial prostaglandins.

Vitamin E

Vitamin E is another powerful antioxidant and has been shown to increase fertility when given to both men and women. Men going for IVF treatment with their partners have been given vitamin E, and fertilisation rates have, as a result, increased from 19 to 29 percent. It has been suggested that the antioxidant activity of vitamin E might make the sperm more fertile.

Vitamin C
Vitamin C is also an antioxidant, and studies show that vitamin C enhances sperm quality, protecting sperm and the DNA within it from damage. Some research has indicated that certain types of DNA damage in the sperm can make it difficult to conceive in the first place, or it can cause an increased risk of miscarriage if conception does take place. If DNA is damaged, there may be a chromosomal problem in the baby, should the pregnancy proceed. Whether or not DNA damage does have these effects has not been conclusively proven, but it's worth taking vitamin C and the other antioxidants as a precautionary measure.

Vitamin C also appears to keep the sperm from clumping together, making them more motile.

One study has shown that women taking the drug clomiphene to stimulate ovulation will have a better chance of ovulating if vitamin C is taken alongside the drug. Clomiphene does not always work in every woman, but the chances are often increased when vitamin C is supplemented.

L-Arginine
This is an amino acid found in many foods and the head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of this nutrient, which is essential for sperm production. Supplementing with L-arginine can help to increase both the sperm count and quality.

Note: People who have herpes attacks (either cold sores or genital herpes) should not supplement with arginine because it stimulates the virus.

L-Carnitine
This amino acid is essential for normal functioning of sperm cells. According to research, it appears that the higher the levels of L-Carnitine in the sperm cells, the better the sperm count and motility.

Vitamin A
This vitamin needs to be mentioned because there is a lot of confusion about its use before and after pregnancy. Many health practitioners now advise that no vitamin A is taken during pregnancy. This advice is incorrect, and it can be dangerous to assume that any vitamin or other nutrient should be avoided during the gestational period. Vitamin A has important antioxidant properties, and the consequences of Vitamin A deficiency during pregnancy can be devastating. For one thing, vitamin A is essential for healthy eyes. Animals studies show that vitamin A deficiency during pregnancy has produced new-born animals with no eyes, eye defects, undescended testes and diaphragmatic hernias.

It is only when the vitamin A is in the form of retinol (in other words, the animal form of vitamin A) that there is a problem. It has been found that retinol can cause birth defects if taken in excess of 10,000iu a day. Beta-carotene, which is one of the vegetable forms of vitamin A, does not carry any risks.

Herbs (see caution below)

Herbal treatment is aimed at restoring hormone imbalances, and encouraging ovulation if it is not occurring. It will also give you the best possible chance of maintaining a pregnancy, should you conceive.

Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods
Restarts periods which have stopped
Helps with heavy bleeding
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
Note: 
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner.

Caution
You should not take any of the above herbs if you are taking, The Pill, Fertillity drugs, HRT or any other hormonal treatment or other medication unless they are recommended by a registered, experienced practitioner.


----------



## trixie79

stranjgirl....i had my first scan at 5.5 week and they only saw a sac, they wont see anything after 6 weeks......your doc is wrong, dont worry. rem i had 3 in there, when i went back after 2 weeks, they saw the heartbeats......dont stress pet, its there, you just need to wait xxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Hispirits said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Mornin...
> I have forgotten to POAS for cbfm this mornin:dohh:....what should i do???
> 
> you can pee on it any time in the 6 hour window. next time you need to pee just hold it in for as long as possible, i also heard if you drink some caffeine and eat some salty food it can intensify our pee. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hispirits....How are you gettin on??:dust:


----------



## SeaShells

:hugs::hugs:Strangegirl...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Just poas..(couldnt hold it any longer lol) CBFM still showing lows...CD14...its bothering me a bit now....xxx


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I got my first peak today! I got a smiley face on my cb-opk yesterday a d today, fx this is the month. So far things are going well.
> Welcome new ladies!
> Strangegirl how's it going? Xxxx
> How's it going with u trix? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I had a scan yesterday and unfortunately they only saw an empty sac with no yolk or anything..I was 5+4. The doctor (not my doctor, but a different one who covers some of his patients) basically gave me the doom and gloom story that this was not good and we should be able to see something by now. She said less than 50% chance that this will turn into anything. So I may be back on the testing list soon :( I go back in next week with my actual doctor, and I am so glad because even if things do look bad his bedside manner is fantastic and the other doctor just made me upset!
> I am keeping my eyes on you guys and excited for all the testing coming up!Click to expand...

Hi hun, sorry your doc was such a dick! Like the other ladies said try not to worry, it's very early for a scan to pic anything up then and i'm certain your next scan will reveal your little one. :hugs: x x


----------



## charlie83

Stranjgirl - That doc sounds like a complete muppet! As the other girls have said, they aren't likely to see anyhting until 6 wks +. Fx'd that everthing is okx:hugs:


----------



## charlie83

I am cd 35 today, AF is 1 day late. Done a test 2 days ago and BFN so haven't tested again as i don't want to see another BFN!:nope:
I had some cramps 2 days ago, but no cramps really since then. I think AF is on her way thuogh and is just being a total bitch and playing games!:growlmad:
If af hasn't arrived by Sunday i will test then. :dust:


----------



## lotusflower

Stranjegirl - I like the 50% odds that there will be a baby in there, but just wasn't visible yet. Try to stay positive!

AFM - Finally got a high! I know, it's not a peak, but so exciting because I was wondering how long the lows would last! CD15, which means that I O later then I thought I did.... hopefully this works out more in our favour this month!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Stranjegirl - Doctor sounds like a right prick! He could have at least tried to reassure you! My sis has a scan at 5+2 which just showed a sac but at 6+3 she had another which showed a heartbeat....that little heartbeat is now a healthy 18month old beast of a boy!! Dont give up hope darling xxx

Well...........after 11days of waiting AF turned up today :( And as if to make it worse she is really heavy & im in agony with cramps!!! GGGGRRRRRRRRR!!!! Im really upset that my body played tricks on me like that! But at least I can now move on to next cycle! Turned on my CBFM today for the first time!!!!! And ordered some soft cups too!! FX'd!


----------



## trixie79

so sorry marcsmrs xxxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks so much everyone for your encouraging words. I really wish I had my usual doctor because he would have informed me of the possibility of a problem, but would have reassured me that it is too early to worry about that yet. This other doctor was very young and she just had bad bedside manner in my opinion. I really appreciate all your kind words. It helps me reduce my stress until my next ultrasound on Tuesday. 

Marcsmrs I am so sorry AF got you so late!!! It really messes with our minds when that happens :( 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## StranjeGirl

charlie83 said:


> I am cd 35 today, AF is 1 day late. Done a test 2 days ago and BFN so haven't tested again as i don't want to see another BFN!:nope:
> I had some cramps 2 days ago, but no cramps really since then. I think AF is on her way thuogh and is just being a total bitch and playing games!:growlmad:
> If af hasn't arrived by Sunday i will test then. :dust:

What tests are you using? Maybe the cramps a couple days ago were implantation cramps???


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> hi girls i got some info on supplements you can take while ttc and their benefits incase you weren't aware of them already:
> 
> https://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/16353/Does-Omega-3-help-you-conceive
> 
> https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1372/
> Supplements
> 
> There is now a great deal of scientific knowledge about the use of nutritional supplements and their beneficial effects on both male and female fertility. As you will see, these supplements can be very effective in re-balancing your hormones, as well as improving you and your partner's overall health, which are so vital for successful conception.
> 
> Thanks hun, that was really useful. I only take folic acid and hubby zinc. Think I will start taking zinc,b6 and vit e and will get some b12 for hubby and vit e to take.
> Thank you


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your encouraging words. I really wish I had my usual doctor because he would have informed me of the possibility of a problem, but would have reassured me that it is too early to worry about that yet. This other doctor was very young and she just had bad bedside manner in my opinion. I really appreciate all your kind words. It helps me reduce my stress until my next ultrasound on Tuesday.
> 
> Marcsmrs I am so sorry AF got you so late!!! It really messes with our minds when that happens :(
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Hello, good to hear you're a bit more positive. It seems alot of other woman have had the same thing and its all turned out good n the end!
Ignore the other doc...some people only focus on the negative side of things.:grr:
I'm sure your mind will be put to rest soon :hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

fx'd for everyone in the 2ww.. I started writing down names, but there's a lot of them lol! :dust:

Sorry about AF Marcsmrs.:hugs: I have had horrible cramps this time around myself. Fx'd that this month will be our month

fx'd for you Stranje - I don't really know anything about it, but it sounds like there is encouraging info from the other gals.

Leasap - I only had highs last month and took someone's advice of saving the sticks. I figured the one with the darkest LH line must have been when I ovulated, and since AF showed up 14 days later I'm guessing it was right. I did use opks too but I think the brand just doesn't work for me right since I get a weeks worth of positives! Temping would work great too, but I couldn't take the sleep disruption so I just used the cbfm and opks. Don't really want to buy more though so this month I'm just going to use the cbfm and checking cm. And I'm really hoping since this is month 2 that I'll get a peak.

Something kind of interesting, I have read somewhere a thought that maybe you might be more fertile when the moon is in the same phase as it was when you were born. Ironically during my last two cycles I think I ovulated right around that time (I was born on the exact day of a last quarter moon). So I think regardless of what the cbfm says we'll be bd around that time as well, just in case. Plus it's CD16, so it might be the right time for my peak (depending on how long this months cycle is). I just wish I had data from more than 2 mos to compare!

Ok I'm done rambling. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Hispirits

Tobaira said:


> fx'd for everyone in the 2ww.. I started writing down names, but there's a lot of them lol! :dust:
> 
> Sorry about AF Marcsmrs.:hugs: I have had horrible cramps this time around myself. Fx'd that this month will be our month
> 
> fx'd for you Stranje - I don't really know anything about it, but it sounds like there is encouraging info from the other gals.
> 
> Leasap - I only had highs last month and took someone's advice of saving the sticks. I figured the one with the darkest LH line must have been when I ovulated, and since AF showed up 14 days later I'm guessing it was right. I did use opks too but I think the brand just doesn't work for me right since I get a weeks worth of positives! Temping would work great too, but I couldn't take the sleep disruption so I just used the cbfm and opks. Don't really want to buy more though so this month I'm just going to use the cbfm and checking cm. And I'm really hoping since this is month 2 that I'll get a peak.
> 
> Something kind of interesting, I have read somewhere a thought that maybe you might be more fertile when the moon is in the same phase as it was when you were born. Ironically during my last two cycles I think I ovulated right around that time (I was born on the exact day of a last quarter moon). So I think regardless of what the cbfm says we'll be bd around that time as well, just in case. Plus it's CD16, so it might be the right time for my peak (depending on how long this months cycle is). I just wish I had data from more than 2 mos to compare!
> 
> Ok I'm done rambling. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

i did the moon thing too, me and dh are 48 hrs away from each other. worth a try:winkwink:
xx


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your encouraging words. I really wish I had my usual doctor because he would have informed me of the possibility of a problem, but would have reassured me that it is too early to worry about that yet. This other doctor was very young and she just had bad bedside manner in my opinion. I really appreciate all your kind words. It helps me reduce my stress until my next ultrasound on Tuesday.
> 
> Marcsmrs I am so sorry AF got you so late!!! It really messes with our minds when that happens :(
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Hey StranjeGirl, sorry the doctor you saw was so rude. Just like everyone else said, 5 weeks is too early to see anything but a sac and the dr should have known that. My ob doesn't even do ultrasounds until atleast 7-8 weeks for this reason. Try not to worry about it too much, I'm sure when you go back you'll see your little one:)


----------



## charlie83

StranjeGirl said:


> charlie83 said:
> 
> 
> I am cd 35 today, AF is 1 day late. Done a test 2 days ago and BFN so haven't tested again as i don't want to see another BFN!:nope:
> I had some cramps 2 days ago, but no cramps really since then. I think AF is on her way thuogh and is just being a total bitch and playing games!:growlmad:
> If af hasn't arrived by Sunday i will test then. :dust:
> 
> What tests are you using? Maybe the cramps a couple days ago were implantation cramps???Click to expand...

I had cramps on 7dpo and 8dpo and hoped they were implantation cramps, would cramps at 14 dpo be a little late for implantation?
I have been using a supermarket brand ( asda ) which say they pick up 15 miu and can be used 3 days before expected period, last one was done 14 dpo ( 1 day before af was due ).
I really hope i'm pregnant but have doubts as i thought a sensitive test would pick it up.:wacko:
Glad to hear your feeling more positive:hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

charlie83 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie83 said:
> 
> 
> I am cd 35 today, AF is 1 day late. Done a test 2 days ago and BFN so haven't tested again as i don't want to see another BFN!:nope:
> I had some cramps 2 days ago, but no cramps really since then. I think AF is on her way thuogh and is just being a total bitch and playing games!:growlmad:
> If af hasn't arrived by Sunday i will test then. :dust:
> 
> What tests are you using? Maybe the cramps a couple days ago were implantation cramps???Click to expand...
> 
> I had cramps on 7dpo and 8dpo and hoped they were implantation cramps, would cramps at 14 dpo be a little late for implantation?
> I have been using a supermarket brand ( asda ) which say they pick up 15 miu and can be used 3 days before expected period, last one was done 14 dpo ( 1 day before af was due ).
> I really hope i'm pregnant but have doubts as i thought a sensitive test would pick it up.:wacko:
> Glad to hear your feeling more positive:hugs:Click to expand...

I had cramps starting at 12 dpo when I got my positive test. I had mild ones before that too, but the night before 12dpo I woke up in the middle of the night and thought I was going to die. I don't get cramps too much with AF, rarely, so I am a big baby about them. I had a doctors appt at 13dpo, the day after I got my positive, and he told me to expect cramps. He said you are going to keep running to the bathroom thinking that AF arrived, and he was right. So cramps can be very good!!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Morning. Just needed to share that I got my first peak this morning - CD12 :happydance: Feel very lucky as it is my first month using the CBFM and have heard lots of people say it doesn't always pick up the LH surge at first. Can I just check - the peak reading shows before ovulation?? Or is it when you are ovulating?? Thanks for your help :flower:


----------



## Fizzio

Futuremama - just realised you have had added me to the front page - thank you! I will be testing 1st June.
:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Hispirits

hi everyone hope you all doing good this cycle. i'm officially in the tww now, 3dpo. marcsmrs :hugs: so sorry hunny. xxx


----------



## trixie79

hey hispirirts your not far behind me.....you must have ovulated earlier this month??

im on 7 dpo......iv tested since 4 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!! bfn of course , i think i would be in shock if they wer pos!

no major symptoms wit me, the usual cramps, creamy/wet cm and throbbing boobs on and off! why is it that our bodies completely change and are soo symtomatic in the 2ww.....its so crap, esp when you are TTC and every symptom is heightened!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hey hispirirts your not far behind me.....you must have ovulated earlier this month??
> 
> im on 7 dpo......iv tested since 4 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!! bfn of course , i think i would be in shock if they wer pos!
> 
> no major symptoms wit me, the usual cramps, creamy/wet cm and throbbing boobs on and off! why is it that our bodies completely change and are soo symtomatic in the 2ww.....its so crap, esp when you are TTC and every symptom is heightened!

yeah one day earlier this month. i'm not bothering with symptoms spotting this month, i'm going to be head strong and ignore the lot, they aren't worth my time stupid things .lol:winkwink:
and if i did i really wouldn't start til 10dpo, just makes the tww sooo much longer when u start early. xx:hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Thanks for the support girls....I was VERY down yesterday but had some wine & cuddles with DH lastnight & we have decided we are going to be super positive this month & spend more time together too! 
Also got to turn on my CBFM for the first time.....EXCITING!!!!!!!! :):):) 

So the plan for this month is to use the CBFM! Im also taking my pre-natal vits, grapefruit juice, evening primrose tabs & raspberry leaf tea! Hubby is also taking Zinc & Vit E! Our plan is to keep up with our healthy eating & then to go for a walk every day when hubby comes home (more for time together than exercise as we are very active)!!! 

FX'd for everyone in the 2WW.....hoping to see lots of positives this month!


----------



## charlie83

StranjeGirl said:


> charlie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie83 said:
> 
> 
> I am cd 35 today, AF is 1 day late. Done a test 2 days ago and BFN so haven't tested again as i don't want to see another BFN!:nope:
> I had some cramps 2 days ago, but no cramps really since then. I think AF is on her way thuogh and is just being a total bitch and playing games!:growlmad:
> If af hasn't arrived by Sunday i will test then. :dust:
> 
> What tests are you using? Maybe the cramps a couple days ago were implantation cramps???Click to expand...
> 
> I had cramps on 7dpo and 8dpo and hoped they were implantation cramps, would cramps at 14 dpo be a little late for implantation?
> I have been using a supermarket brand ( asda ) which say they pick up 15 miu and can be used 3 days before expected period, last one was done 14 dpo ( 1 day before af was due ).
> I really hope i'm pregnant but have doubts as i thought a sensitive test would pick it up.:wacko:
> Glad to hear your feeling more positive:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I had cramps starting at 12 dpo when I got my positive test. I had mild ones before that too, but the night before 12dpo I woke up in the middle of the night and thought I was going to die. I don't get cramps too much with AF, rarely, so I am a big baby about them. I had a doctors appt at 13dpo, the day after I got my positive, and he told me to expect cramps. He said you are going to keep running to the bathroom thinking that AF arrived, and he was right. So cramps can be very good!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, i didn't know that. I hope that is the case! Suppose i'm just scared of another BFN:nope: Still no af, 2 days late now and no more cramps as yet. I will test tomorrow if no af by then :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

good plan ;) xxxxx


----------



## trixie79

good luck charlie FX for you.

marcsmrs glad your more up beat.....it took me a year to get pregnant wit the triplets and we wernt even trying.......we are bound to get ther, if we give it a helping hand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotusflower

Fizzio said:


> Morning. Just needed to share that I got my first peak this morning - CD12 :happydance: Feel very lucky as it is my first month using the CBFM and have heard lots of people say it doesn't always pick up the LH surge at first. Can I just check - the peak reading shows before ovulation?? Or is it when you are ovulating?? Thanks for your help :flower:

This is my first month using it too, but from what I understand, once you get a peak, you'll be ovulating within 12-24 hours. Because it only asks us to POAS once a day it can't exactly pinpoint when you O, but eggy can be fertilized soon, if not already... HTH. Good luck!!!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies how are we all doing?
Feeling a bit rubbish today. Really got horrible feeling i'm not gonna get a peak again this month, 2nd month using it.
The lines don't even seem to be getting darker like last month although am still reading high.
Also when we were bding earlier ended up bleeding quite a bit. (Sorry if tmi :blush:) Not sure if it's related to some very light spotting i had earlier or perhaps linked with my vaginismus as was a little sore when we began and when DH entered had very sharp pain. 
Was like a light period and bright red and have had to put a pad on. So now worrying about that too.
Not feeling very positive this month :sad1:


----------



## trixie79

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies how are we all doing?
> Feeling a bit rubbish today. Really got horrible feeling i'm not gonna get a peak again this month, 2nd month using it.
> The lines don't even seem to be getting darker like last month although am still reading high.
> Also when we were bding earlier ended up bleeding quite a bit. (Sorry if tmi :blush:) Not sure if it's related to some very light spotting i had earlier or perhaps linked with my vaginismus as was a little sore when we began and when DH entered had very sharp pain.
> Was like a light period and bright red and have had to put a pad on. So now worrying about that too.
> Not feeling very positive this month :sad1:

hi, are you temping this month???that will pin point ovulation for you, dont wory abt not getting a peak....i got them last month and didnt get pregnant!
lots of women get pregnant on highs.....

bleeding maybe from ovulation?????:hugs:


----------



## baby2310

I have started temping but it's not brill as only have 1 decimal place thermometer.
Think i had ov spotting last month at cd 18 then i ov'd cd 25, but it was no where near as heavy as it is today.


----------



## leasap

Evening ladies!!

I got my 5th high today not sure if this is a good sign or not?? First month using the cbfm!!

The sticks are only showing one strong line and a 2nd vv faint line :(

Any advice?? As not sure if having highs are good sign or not xx


----------



## trixie79

dont worry leasap, thats normal.....you may get a peak, you may not, but with mine the lines changes overnight, so dont worry.


----------



## charlie83

Well i tested this morning and BFN on clearblue digital :cry:
Af is now now 3 days late and 18 dpo! I think if i was pregnant a test would pick it up by now?!
Feel like rubbish, if i am not pg this month i just want af so i can start a new cycle! :nope:


----------



## trixie79

sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

lesap i agree with trix, the first month is always frustrating, as long as you turn it on every day and poas when it asks you to your doing everything you can. and the same with the second line one day i had nothing the next day when i got my peak, it was there in full affect. just go with it, last month i did a whole box of 20 sticks and didn't peak, this month i peaked after 3 sticks. xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx

how you feeling today trix? :hugs: i just had peek on your chart, do u think u got it this month? xx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx
> 
> how you feeling today trix? :hugs: i just had peek on your chart, do u think u got it this month? xxClick to expand...

no i dont think so, my temps are going down and bfn today..... i know its early and im not out yet, but i feel like im going to get af any day now!

i cant understand how its taking so long, if i can get preg with triplets.....im so sick of temping and poas....i just wish i could be one of these women that all you do is have a drunken night out and end up knocked up! its not fair is it??

sorry vent over!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx
> 
> how you feeling today trix? :hugs: i just had peek on your chart, do u think u got it this month? xxClick to expand...
> 
> no i dont think so, my temps are going down and bfn today..... i know its early and im not out yet, but i feel like im going to get af any day now!
> 
> i cant understand how its taking so long, if i can get preg with triplets.....im so sick of temping and poas....i just wish i could be one of these women that all you do is have a drunken night out and end up knocked up! its not fair is it??
> 
> sorry vent over!Click to expand...

 i know and i feel you.:hugs:
what are you doing appart from cbfm because looking at you chart you O later on and have a short luteal phase, what vitamins etc u taking?xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx
> 
> how you feeling today trix? :hugs: i just had peek on your chart, do u think u got it this month? xxClick to expand...
> 
> no i dont think so, my temps are going down and bfn today..... i know its early and im not out yet, but i feel like im going to get af any day now!
> 
> i cant understand how its taking so long, if i can get preg with triplets.....im so sick of temping and poas....i just wish i could be one of these women that all you do is have a drunken night out and end up knocked up! its not fair is it??
> 
> 
> 
> sorry vent over!Click to expand...
> 
> i know and i feel you.:hugs:
> what are you doing appart from cbfm because looking at you chart you O later on and have a short luteal phase, what vitamins etc u taking?xxxClick to expand...

i took soy isoflavones this month, but only for 4 days.....my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days. never taking it again, just hope it hasnt messed up my cycles. i kind of always ovulate around day 17 ish, last month it was 15. my cycles have been 32,29,28,27 and it looks like a short one this month........surely it cant be good that they are getting shorter???.....


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> sorry charlie.....maybe you need to try dipping it in the toilet to dilute it.....you never know!!......your not out till she arrives xxxxxxx
> 
> how you feeling today trix? :hugs: i just had peek on your chart, do u think u got it this month? xxClick to expand...
> 
> no i dont think so, my temps are going down and bfn today..... i know its early and im not out yet, but i feel like im going to get af any day now!
> 
> i cant understand how its taking so long, if i can get preg with triplets.....im so sick of temping and poas....i just wish i could be one of these women that all you do is have a drunken night out and end up knocked up! its not fair is it??
> 
> 
> 
> sorry vent over!Click to expand...
> 
> i know and i feel you.:hugs:
> what are you doing appart from cbfm because looking at you chart you O later on and have a short luteal phase, what vitamins etc u taking?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i took soy isoflavones this month, but only for 4 days.....my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days. never taking it again, just hope it hasnt messed up my cycles. i kind of always ovulate around day 17 ish, last month it was 15. my cycles have been 32,29,28,27 and it looks like a short one this month........surely it cant be good that they are getting shorter???.....Click to expand...

ok, what i suggest if af arrives this month, is that next month you take agnus castus from af to o. agnus castus will balance your hormones, regulate your cycles and lengthen you luteal phase. plus it prevents m/c.
also try omega 3 fish oil. it really helps your body when ttc, and helps blood flow to the uterus, again preventing m/c you can take that all month. xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

plus obviously, folic acid and prenatal vits xxxx


----------



## trixie79

thanks hun, ill try those.......how you doing????


----------



## leasap

Another high for me today!!

Bfn on clearblue opk!!

How are all you ladies doing today? Xx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> thanks hun, ill try those.......how you doing????

good, trying to be positive and patient at the same time :muaha: so far so good, see how long i can keep it up lol 
all i know is that this month from af to o and from o to implantation period i would've have done everything in my power to make it work, the rest is up to nature now, so i won't beat myself up if its not my month, because i know i did everything right.xxxx:thumbup::hugs::hugs:
:dust:


----------



## trixie79

good woman, i hope its your month!......i just wish we dtd more, but with oh work, there is nothing we can do..........just hope!

this afternoon, im eating like a horse and have ovulation pain on my left ovary.....huh???


----------



## baby2310

fx'd for you ladies, when are you testing?


----------



## BeesBella

Hiya !
Can I join please ?
I have just brought a CBFM from ebay for £45 with 10 test sticks. I am currently 5dpo but not feeling too positive this cycle so plan on using CBFM next cycle. My mum suggested it to me after 2 people from where she works got their BFP first or second month using it.
I read about it and what I like is that you use FMU with it because I hate having to hold my pee for hours to do an OPK !
How many test sticks to you use each cycle ? Do you use more on the first cycle ? If so how many more because it comes with 10 but do you think I need more than that ?

Thanks =D


----------



## lotusflower

BeesBella said:


> Hiya !
> Can I join please ?
> I have just brought a CBFM from ebay for £45 with 10 test sticks. I am currently 5dpo but not feeling too positive this cycle so plan on using CBFM next cycle. My mum suggested it to me after 2 people from where she works got their BFP first or second month using it.
> I read about it and what I like is that you use FMU with it because I hate having to hold my pee for hours to do an OPK !
> How many test sticks to you use each cycle ? Do you use more on the first cycle ? If so how many more because it comes with 10 but do you think I need more than that ?
> 
> Thanks =D

Hi and Welcome,

This is my first month using it too and from all that I've learned it will ask you for 20 the first month and after that go down to 10 per cycle. Good luck with it. Sure hope it helps all of us on here!


----------



## BeesBella

Woah guess I better buy some more then.....where is the cheapest place to get them ? Thanks =)


----------



## Future Mama

BeesBella said:


> Woah guess I better buy some more then.....where is the cheapest place to get them ? Thanks =)

I get mine from amazon, they usually end up being about $1/stick if you get the pack of 30


----------



## baby2310

lotusflower said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> Hiya !
> Can I join please ?
> I have just brought a CBFM from ebay for £45 with 10 test sticks. I am currently 5dpo but not feeling too positive this cycle so plan on using CBFM next cycle. My mum suggested it to me after 2 people from where she works got their BFP first or second month using it.
> I read about it and what I like is that you use FMU with it because I hate having to hold my pee for hours to do an OPK !
> How many test sticks to you use each cycle ? Do you use more on the first cycle ? If so how many more because it comes with 10 but do you think I need more than that ?
> 
> Thanks =D
> 
> Hi and Welcome,
> 
> This is my first month using it too and from all that I've learned it will ask you for 20 the first month and after that go down to 10 per cycle. Good luck with it. Sure hope it helps all of us on here!Click to expand...

Welcome hun.
It says somewhere that you need to use them out the same box, something to with each batch can have different sensitivity.
I get mine from amazon, 13.50 for a box of 20.
Good luck and :dust: to you x


----------



## _dreamer_

Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). 

Hi everyone, i need to try and read back to catch up on everyones news as i've missed the last few days posts but im shattered at the moment so will do that tomorrow. 

CD13 for me, and just got my peak hooray. 1 day earlier than last month and I got a really dark LH line, whereas last month it was very faint on both my peak days. Must have caught the height of the surge this time! BD'd 1am after getting back from my friends wedding, and then 2pm, plus CD10. Hope this was enough, and we'll try tomorrow too!

Hope everyone is ok and as I said will catch up on the news in the morning! x


----------



## baby2310

I forgot to say i am going to be testing earlier due to going on hols and having to start medication to delay af.
Will test 24th May and again 27th may if :bfn:
Still getting highs today although the lines are almost matchng in colour now, quite light for both of them. Have also stopped bleeding so fingers crossed was ov bleeding. Hope i get a peak tomorrow or tues. Know it's not a guarantee but will feel so much better if i see one


----------



## trixie79

well girls i need advice again!!! hispirits.....your my expert on temps! i woke up at 6 and took my temp...97.47 (way below coverline.....means af is on the way) then corrected on FF to 7.30 and it brought it up to 97.75....... so i added it.....surely there cant be that much of a difference???


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> well girls i need advice again!!! hispirits.....your my expert on temps! i woke up at 6 and took my temp...97.47 (way below coverline.....means af is on the way) then corrected on FF to 7.30 and it brought it up to 97.75....... so i added it.....surely there cant be that much of a difference???

Did u use the corrector on whenmybaby.com? Xx I'm out at the mo I b home at lunch time I can have a proper look then xx


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...
I hope everyone is well...good luck to those in 2ww and to those waiting for OV...
I am on test 12 and CD17 and still blooming low!!!!! ~I am sooooo fed up!!!! xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> well girls i need advice again!!! hispirits.....your my expert on temps! i woke up at 6 and took my temp...97.47 (way below coverline.....means af is on the way) then corrected on FF to 7.30 and it brought it up to 97.75....... so i added it.....surely there cant be that much of a difference???
> 
> Did u use the corrector on whenmybaby.com? Xx I'm out at the mo I b home at lunch time I can have a proper look then xxClick to expand...

i used FF and whenmybaby.com........both corrected it to 97.75:shrug:


----------



## charlie83

Trixie79, i hope AF will stay away for you!

Baby 2310, fingers x'd for your peak! 

Welcome to the newbies! I used all 20 sticks my first month using cbfm and had a good deal on amazon.

I am now 4 days late, had slight brown discharge this morning, sorry tmi!

I do occasionally get that before af, so i think she will arrive later today or in the morning!:cry: 
At least then i can get onto month 2 of CBFM and hopefully get my peak! :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> well girls i need advice again!!! hispirits.....your my expert on temps! i woke up at 6 and took my temp...97.47 (way below coverline.....means af is on the way) then corrected on FF to 7.30 and it brought it up to 97.75....... so i added it.....surely there cant be that much of a difference???
> 
> Did u use the corrector on whenmybaby.com? Xx I'm out at the mo I b home at lunch time I can have a proper look then xxClick to expand...
> 
> i used FF and whenmybaby.com........both corrected it to 97.75:shrug:Click to expand...

No I think it's right, it's roughly .10 every half hour xxx


----------



## trixie79

phew.....well maybe im still in?????? i have copious amounts of milky cm(soz tmi!), still crampy....i guess if it doesnt come today ill see wat the temp is in the morning.....
thanks hun x


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> phew.....well maybe im still in?????? i have copious amounts of milky cm(soz tmi!), still crampy....i guess if it doesnt come today ill see wat the temp is in the morning.....
> thanks hun x

Ur defo still in, specially wen u compare this months chart to previous months. Fx 4 u :dust: xxx


----------



## charlie83

Fingers x'd AF stays away and you get a BFP Trixie79!

Af has just arrived! At least i can start month 2 on CBFM now though and start temping!
I'm not setting my cbfm until tomorrow morning though as af did'nt arrive until 12pm and don't want to have to hold me wee in until 9am every morning! I think it says in the book that it's ok to do this if you get your period after the time you want to set your testing window to!:wacko:


----------



## trixie79

im so sorry charlie xxx

yeah it needs to be set the first morning of red flow

it still hasnt shown for me yet FX


----------



## BeesBella

_dreamer_ said:


> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x

Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !


----------



## lotusflower

BeesBella said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x
> 
> Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !Click to expand...

Hi, hope it's ok if I jump in. This is my first month using it and it started asking on CD6. I think you should get a box of 20 because it's going to keep asking for them until after you ovulate.


----------



## lotusflower

Well I got my first peak the first month of using the cbfm. I'm so excited. I had tonnes of abdominal discomfort yesterday and finally figured that it might be due to ovulation. Now the peak this morning confirms it! WOW! I got so many lows, then finally highs that I thought I might not get a peak this month. (My thoughts even went to that there was something wrong with me.... it's just later then I thought it was). OH and I are very excited! So it's usually 2 peaks and then a high right? And its best to DTD each day? Thanks!!!


----------



## BeesBella

lotusflower said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x
> 
> Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, hope it's ok if I jump in. This is my first month using it and it started asking on CD6. I think you should get a box of 20 because it's going to keep asking for them until after you ovulate.Click to expand...

Thanks for your help. I will try and persuade OH to buy me the box of 20, after all I brought the monitor lol !


----------



## lotusflower

BeesBella said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x
> 
> Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, hope it's ok if I jump in. This is my first month using it and it started asking on CD6. I think you should get a box of 20 because it's going to keep asking for them until after you ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your help. I will try and persuade OH to buy me the box of 20, after all I brought the monitor lol !Click to expand...

Seems like a fair trade off to me!!!


----------



## Future Mama

lotusflower said:


> Well I got my first peak the first month of using the cbfm. I'm so excited. I had tonnes of abdominal discomfort yesterday and finally figured that it might be due to ovulation. Now the peak this morning confirms it! WOW! I got so many lows, then finally highs that I thought I might not get a peak this month. (My thoughts even went to that there was something wrong with me.... it's just later then I thought it was). OH and I are very excited! So it's usually 2 peaks and then a high right? And its best to DTD each day? Thanks!!!

Yes you should dtd both peaks and the high following them. Good luck!


----------



## Future Mama

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...
> I hope everyone is well...good luck to those in 2ww and to those waiting for OV...
> I am on test 12 and CD17 and still blooming low!!!!! ~I am sooooo fed up!!!! xxx

I'm with you, I'm on cd15 and still getting lows also. I usually ovulate on cd19 so I'm wondering if I'll just end up getting 1 or 2 highs this month. What day do you usually ovulate?


----------



## trixie79

im off work today so had alot of time on my hands so i changed all of my remaining temps to 7.30 if i woke up earlier and FF changed my coverline lower so i dont think they look to bad now......just hope i get a higher temp in the morning!


----------



## _dreamer_

lotusflower said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x
> 
> Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, hope it's ok if I jump in. This is my first month using it and it started asking on CD6. I think you should get a box of 20 because it's going to keep asking for them until after you ovulate.Click to expand...

Yeah your first cycle it will always start asking from CD6. I'd say get another box too, especially if you do normally ov about CD16. I was lucky and hit my peak within the 10, but depends when your ov is. From then on it knows when you ov so wont start asking for a stick until closer to the time. This month it started asking me on CD7.


----------



## _dreamer_

_dreamer_ said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Beesbella, i only used 10 first month, if you hit your peak in the first 10 it wont ask for a second lot. It always uses lots of 10 too (so even if you hit peak on 11, it would ask until 20). x
> 
> Thanks for your help ! From what CD did you start testing on your first cycle using it. I am pretty sure I usually ovulate around CD16 so am wondering if I should buy a box of 20 of whether I will be ok with just 10. Thanks again !Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, hope it's ok if I jump in. This is my first month using it and it started asking on CD6. I think you should get a box of 20 because it's going to keep asking for them until after you ovulate.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah your first cycle it will always start asking from CD6. I'd say get another box too, especially if you do normally ov about CD16. I was lucky and hit my peak within the 10, but depends when your ov is. From then on it knows when you ov so wont start asking for a stick until closer to the time. This month it started asking me on CD7.Click to expand...

PS amazon have got them for only £12.97 :)


----------



## _dreamer_

lotusflower said:


> Well I got my first peak the first month of using the cbfm. I'm so excited. I had tonnes of abdominal discomfort yesterday and finally figured that it might be due to ovulation. Now the peak this morning confirms it! WOW! I got so many lows, then finally highs that I thought I might not get a peak this month. (My thoughts even went to that there was something wrong with me.... it's just later then I thought it was). OH and I are very excited! So it's usually 2 peaks and then a high right? And its best to DTD each day? Thanks!!!

Hooray for your peak Lotusflower :) thats great x


----------



## trixie79

girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....

its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:


> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! Can you post a pic....


----------



## trixie79

the zoom couldnt see it.......i hope im not seeing things, but my temps are still low, so ill test again in the morning.


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.

:wohoo: get another one, have a big drink of tea and something salty, the caffien and salt is meant to concentrate ur pee. when u need to go pee hold it in for as long as u can then poas fx fx fx fx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trixie79

im so afraid..........dont want it to be an evap!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.

OMG!!!!! A line is a line!!!! What brand test are you using??? I have never gotten an evap, and I took LOTS of tests and held them up to every light possible!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I hope it is nice and dark tomorrow!!!


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.

Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.
> 
> OMG!!!!! A line is a line!!!! What brand test are you using??? I have never gotten an evap, and I took LOTS of tests and held them up to every light possible!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I hope it is nice and dark tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

really???? i thought they wer really common, but i have gone through at least 10 ic's and couldnt see any lines.....maybe, hopefully.....god i havent prayed this hard for anything my whole life!!!! cross everything for me cause ill be gutted if its an evap! i feel like crying!


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.
> 
> OMG!!!!! A line is a line!!!! What brand test are you using??? I have never gotten an evap, and I took LOTS of tests and held them up to every light possible!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I hope it is nice and dark tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> really???? i thought they wer really common, but i have gone through at least 10 ic's and couldnt see any lines.....maybe, hopefully.....god i havent prayed this hard for anything my whole life!!!! cross everything for me cause ill be gutted if its an evap! i feel like crying!Click to expand...

You should get a frer and test in the morning. From what I've heard, they're more reliable and easier to see lines on than the ic's. Good luck!


----------



## trixie79

well i did another one, but it came up within the 5 mins and now disappeared, it was so clear that i went to get my camera and when i got back to it, it was a bfn...wtf??????

must be an evap!


----------



## baby2310

Taken me ages to catch up with all the posts since yesterday
Sorry the :witch: got you charlie, fingers crossed for your next cycle

Trixie :test: 
Really hope this is your :bfp: x


----------



## baby2310

How man dpo are you hun?
Some ladies get this and it's really early like, 11, 12 dpo.
I'd test again in the morning with a FRER like futuremama said, lots of ladies get very faint :bfp:s to begin with, stay positive!


----------



## SeaShells

Hi All...
Was just wandering if anyone knows if there is any difference in concentrate and non concentrate grapefruit juice when drinking it for CM???
I know vitamin wise there isnt any difference but just wandered about CM...
Thanks
xx


----------



## SeaShells

trixie79 said:


> well i did another one, but it came up within the 5 mins and now disappeared, it was so clear that i went to get my camera and when i got back to it, it was a bfn...wtf??????
> 
> must be an evap!

:hugs: FX this is your month trixie...


----------



## Hispirits

SeaShells said:


> Hi All...
> Was just wandering if anyone knows if there is any difference in concentrate and non concentrate grapefruit juice when drinking it for CM???
> I know vitamin wise there isnt any difference but just wandered about CM...
> Thanks
> xx

get the one that isn't concentrate u want it as pure as poss xxx


----------



## baby2310

I think i am finally SHOW today, this is the first month i've properly been able to tell.
Still don't feel like i will get a peak but am carrying on with bd'ing regardless.
I really want this to be our month!


----------



## charlie83

Fx'd for you Trixie! Try again in the morning x:hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> girls i think i got a v.v.v faint line......i couldnt stare at it any more cause i was starting to see stars!....not sure though as its 7.30pm here.....
> 
> its prob a nasty evap...but havent had one before....i swear i thought i saw a pink tinge but i had to hold it up to the light and tilt it.
> 
> OMG!!!!! A line is a line!!!! What brand test are you using??? I have never gotten an evap, and I took LOTS of tests and held them up to every light possible!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I hope it is nice and dark tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> really???? i thought they wer really common, but i have gone through at least 10 ic's and couldnt see any lines.....maybe, hopefully.....god i havent prayed this hard for anything my whole life!!!! cross everything for me cause ill be gutted if its an evap! i feel like crying!Click to expand...

Which ones were you using? Did they have a pink or blue handle, and what did the packaging look like. I have used probably over 100 tests (ashamed to admit my addiction) and I have never gotten an evap line. The ones with the pink handle and pick packaging can pick up very small amts of hcg, so much so that I think some women have gotten continued faint lines. However, if you are using these and never gotten those lines before then I think it is a legitimate line. I hope the morning brings a darker line!!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

im using ic, pink dye....they dont have a handle....its just a strip.

i got bfn this morning....but temps went up....im only 10 dpo.....im not out till she sings!!!!


----------



## leasap

Morning ladies!! How are u all today??!

Just got a question when you dip the cbfm sticks in a pot for your wee :) how long do u hold them in there for?! Do u want for the stick to b all absorbed then put it in monitor or half absorbed then put it in???

I seem to b waiting forever for it to absorb! Got another high again today and clearblue opk starting yo get a little darker xx


----------



## _dreamer_

leasap said:


> Morning ladies!! How are u all today??!
> 
> Just got a question when you dip the cbfm sticks in a pot for your wee :) how long do u hold them in there for?! Do u want for the stick to b all absorbed then put it in monitor or half absorbed then put it in???
> 
> I seem to b waiting forever for it to absorb! Got another high again today and clearblue opk starting yo get a little darker xx

It says in the booklet to dip it for 15s so thats what I do. The blue line is only usually about a quarter up the tip by the time I've finished and then put it straight into the CBFM machine x


----------



## BeesBella

It arrived, my CBFM came today and I am so excited lol.
I have one question though.....there are instructions to reset it, but should I do that on CD1 or can I do it now ?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies. Can I join you?

I actually got my first bfp in April on my 4th month of using my monitor. Unfortuneatly I miscarried. 

I've ordered more sticks today ready to start trying again. I am a huge fan of the CBFM & am certain it got me my bfp. Hopefully it will do again and will do for all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## charlie83

Trixie - you're not out yet, test again in a few days! Fx'd for you :flower:

Leasap - i hold mine in the wee for 15 seconds, it's usually only half absorbed when i insert it into cbfm x

Beesbella - have you bought a second hand cbfm? i had a new one and just turned it on cd1 x

LauraEmily - Sorry to hear about your mc. Hopefully we will all get our BFPs by summer! :hugs:

I have turned my CBFM on this morning to start cycle 2! Hopefully i will get my peak this month! :dust:


----------



## BeesBella

Yeah I brought a second hand one so had to reset it. I read online that I can do it at any time but just press 'M' on CD1.

Does anyone know if you can buy like cases for the CBFM. I don't wanna keep mine in the box but I want to keep it safe.....any ideas ?


----------



## Hispirits

BeesBella said:


> Yeah I brought a second hand one so had to reset it. I read online that I can do it at any time but just press 'M' on CD1.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy like cases for the CBFM. I don't wanna keep mine in the box but I want to keep it safe.....any ideas ?

any time thats suitable for you, so if you get up at 9am on the first day of your cycle press the m button when you get up which will give you a 6 hour window for the rest of the days in the month between 6am-12pm, you must turn the monitor on every day in this window and on day 6 it will ask you for a stick. x


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> im using ic, pink dye....they dont have a handle....its just a strip.
> 
> i got bfn this morning....but temps went up....im only 10 dpo.....im not out till she sings!!!!

your charts looking good trix, couple more days i think u'll get what ur waiting for ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

BeesBella said:


> Yeah I brought a second hand one so had to reset it. I read online that I can do it at any time but just press 'M' on CD1.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy like cases for the CBFM. I don't wanna keep mine in the box but I want to keep it safe.....any ideas ?

Hi Beesbella

You need to completely reprogram your monitor. One of the great things about it is it learns from each cycle which determines when it will ask you to test each month. It also learns what levels of estrogen are normal for you. The first highs you get will be due to a rise in estrogen but a rise in one women may be a normal level for someone else.

If you just press the m button it just starts a new cycle and it will base when it asks you to test on the previous owners cycles.

Have you got the manual? To reprogram it you need a test stick. The instuctions are on the last page of the manual.

Let me know if you've not got the manual and I'll write the instructions on here for you.


----------



## BeesBella

Yeah I have the manual. I have managed to successfully (i hope) reprogram it I think. Now I have one, opened, but unused test stick which I needed to reprogram it, do you think that will be ok until I need to use it ? If it asks for my first stick on CD6 then it will have been opened for almost 2 weeks. Is that ok ? Thanks again !


----------



## lauraemily17

I would say it would be fine, just keep it somewhere dry, maybe wrap some foil around it? You'll find your first one will be probably be low the first time.

My monior didn't actually ask me to test until cd7 the first time so don't worry if it doesn't ask you to test on cd6.

It's exciting using the monitor for the first time. I love mine, I feel so much more in control which makes the whole TTC things easier for me! (I may be a little bit of a control freak!!)

Good luck, I hope you get your bfp soon! xx


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks =D
I also plan on temping, just because I am a science nerd and love that kinda thing lol.
Hope you get your BFP soon =D
:dust:


----------



## lauraemily17

Great idea!

I started temping at the same time! It covers all bases, CBFM tells you when you're about to ovulate and temping tells you it's definately happened!

I'm also into the science behind it! Did you watch the human body progam on BBC1 a few weeks ago? Thought I knew a lot about conception but learnt so much more!


----------



## BeesBella

Yea it was amazing !!! Scary how few swimmers actually reach the egg though !!! But I love the was they kinda snuggle down and sleep in the fallopian tube waiting for the egg, I now have images from that show in my head whenever me and OH DTD lol.


----------



## Future Mama

Welcome to our group lauraemily17, hope you get your bfp soon! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page.

So I'm on cd16 today and have been getting lows until today when I got my first peak! I didn't get any highs at all this month, which really sucks because we didn't bd last night. I was so mad when I tested this morning because we had every intention of bding last night, but were so exhausted that we fell asleep:( I just hope that bding tonight and the next couple days will be enough this month.


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Welcome to our group lauraemily17, hope you get your bfp soon! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page.
> 
> So I'm on cd16 today and have been getting lows until today when I got my first peak! I didn't get any highs at all this month, which really sucks because we didn't bd last night. I was so mad when I tested this morning because we had every intention of bding last night, but were so exhausted that we fell asleep:( I just hope that bding tonight and the next couple days will be enough this month.

I sure you'll have plenty of time just dtd once a day for the next four days.
Have u done an opk too? Xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Strangegirl
Have u had ur other scan yet? Xxx


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to our group lauraemily17, hope you get your bfp soon! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page.
> 
> So I'm on cd16 today and have been getting lows until today when I got my first peak! I didn't get any highs at all this month, which really sucks because we didn't bd last night. I was so mad when I tested this morning because we had every intention of bding last night, but were so exhausted that we fell asleep:( I just hope that bding tonight and the next couple days will be enough this month.
> 
> I sure you'll have plenty of time just dtd once a day for the next four days.
> Have u done an opk too? XxxClick to expand...

No I was getting so obsessed with opks the last couple months, I just wanted a month without stressing about them. I'm just using the monitor and temping this month. How are you feeling, do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## Hispirits

I'm fine thanks
Any symptoms I have I'm ignoring cause I know to well I had them before either last month or the month before, they not a reliable source ;)
I'm just staying very positive a d hopeful, I no I did everything I could, I wouldn't change a thing this cycle, now it upto nature. But if it hadn't worked I got acupuncture to look forward to nxt cycle :) 
Xxxxx
:dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone :wave: sorry ive not been on recently but it's been so hectic at work its ben unbelievable. That busy I thought i was only 5 dpo and in fact i;m 8 and been having horrid cramps in my lower back. 

I bought some frers cos I realised i'm due sat, we'ed when I got home (bout an hour ago) totally didn't expect to see anything but I really think there is something there. :blush:

The camera doesn't pick it up but although I don't have a complete line, there is a tiny section of the pink line definitely visible. I'm really shocked cos I genuinely wasn't expecting it but i'm scared to believe it cos worried ive got eyeline! I really wish it would show up so I could see if you lot could see it!!! 

Any pink is 'pink' right??? It's only my first month with the cbfm :shrug:


----------



## Future Mama

Fx'd it's your :bfp:!!! I would test again tomorrow with fmu (if you can wait until then:))


----------



## trixie79

hi lilmisscheer, im kindof in the same situation, only ...im counting all the tests i have done now as a bfn! its just not pink enough.....im going to try to wait it out....temp went up today 10 dpo....not normal for me, my luteal phase is usually 11-12 days so if she is going to come she will be here wednesday or thursday.

i feel like she is on her way.......but i felt like that the last time i was pregnant!!!

goodluck lilmisscheer xxx


----------



## Hispirits

lauraemily17 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I started temping at the same time! It covers all bases, CBFM tells you when you're about to ovulate and temping tells you it's definately happened!
> 
> I'm also into the science behind it! Did you watch the human body progam on BBC1 a few weeks ago? Thought I knew a lot about conception but learnt so much more!

i watched it it was great!
got me thinking..... at the beginning when the sperm goes through the cervix, it said that our immune system kills them, i think thats why alot of people who get pregnant always get colds etc 1st. the immune system is down fighting off the cold so more spermies get through.


I WANT A COLD

I never catch any cold or flus :growlmad:


----------



## BeesBella

I have a major cold/flu at the moment. My temp is rarely above 98.00 but now it's at 99.48 !!! Not good considering I have an exam tomorrow and can't concentrate to revise !!!


----------



## Tobaira

wow, lots of reading to do =) 
welcome beesbella, lauraemily and lotus :flower:
sorry about your cold/flu bees - and gl on your exam tomorrow!
sorry about AF charlie 
fx'd trixie and lilmisscheer
grats on your peaks dreamer and lotus
and good luck on getting your peaks soon seashells and future
fx'd crossed for anybody I missed =) :dust:

On cd 9 and got a high today which really makes me not happy because the high's started on cd9 last month and continued through the whole month. And I'm pretty sure the earliest I ov would be cd 18 (cycles 32-40 days w/14 day LP). So it looks like maybe another month of too many highs again - still hoping I get a peak this month though. And add to it I'm having pretty bad cramping today which is bizarre since I don't tend to have cramps outside of AF. So not cool :growlmad: . Oh well. I figure we'll start bd'ing today (just in case) and then every 3 days until cd 15 and then up it to every 2 days until I get a peak. ok, off to find some tylenol!


----------



## baby2310

Good luck trixie79 & lilmisscheer, hope this is the beginning of your beautiful :bfp:s

Can i ask any of you ladies using pre seed, have you ever bled after bd'ing?
3 times we have used it and each time i've bled afterwards, no pain just blood mixed with the :spermy:, getting a little concerned. Thinking i might have to stop using it which is a shame because ever since starting hardly any :spermy: has fallen out


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi babyhopes, I recognise you from a previous thread a few months ago now. How are you other than the bleeding?

I have never had any bleeding from pre-seed and we've been using it for 6 months. I'm not sure exactly how natural the ingrediants are but it is supposed to mimic fertile cm so I would be surprised it would cause bleeding, unless there's something in the ingrediants you are particulary sensitive to?

Sorry if it's a personal question but have you been trying different positions while using it? If penetration is deeper this may cause some bleeding from the cervix?


----------



## baby2310

hi lauraemily, i'm ok thanks. I remember you from an earlier thread too, so sorry about your mc :hugs:
How are you?

We haven't tried any new positions lately, like i said don't normally bleed in any position its just the last 3 times.
I did think to start with it might be ov bleeding but that was when it first happenned a week ago so i'm not sure now. 
Thinking i might not use it next time and see what happens.


----------



## _dreamer_

sooooooo hope this is your BFPs lilmisscheer and trixie79!!

tobaira, hopefully ths will be a better month for you and you will peak - fingers crossed

welcome lauraemily17, am gonna see if that programme is on bbc iplayer, i love stuff like that!

1dpo for me and i have got very tender nipples today! not something ive noticed before, but must be due to OV.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> Strangegirl
> Have u had ur other scan yet? Xxx

Yes, thanks for asking, and sure enough there was a heartbeat! I was in complete shock, as I have had very heavy spotting for the past 3 days and was sure I was starting to pass my blighted ovum, so it was a nice surprise. Unfortunately I am measuring a week behind, and I know when I ovulated and that I did not implant super late, as I got a positive at 12 dpo. Hopefully it is not a bad sign and will catch up. Thanks for all your support and making me feel better when the dr. clearly freaked me out for no reason...even if I lose this one, it is not for the reason she thought it was. I had my regular doctor today, and when I told him I had no hope do to what we saw last week, he said that that he was still optimistic regardless of what the scan showed last week...I wish I had seen him first!

HOw is everyone??

Trixie- it is still very early and I still think the fact that you saw a pink line is a good sign! For me, my lines were always darker in the afternoon for some reason..maybe yours are too??

Futuremama- I went from low to peak on the month I got my bfp so I think that is good luck!!

Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi everyone :wave: sorry ive not been on recently but it's been so hectic at work its ben unbelievable. That busy I thought i was only 5 dpo and in fact i;m 8 and been having horrid cramps in my lower back.
> 
> I bought some frers cos I realised i'm due sat, we'ed when I got home (bout an hour ago) totally didn't expect to see anything but I really think there is something there. :blush:
> 
> The camera doesn't pick it up but although I don't have a complete line, there is a tiny section of the pink line definitely visible. I'm really shocked cos I genuinely wasn't expecting it but i'm scared to believe it cos worried ive got eyeline! I really wish it would show up so I could see if you lot could see it!!!
> 
> Any pink is 'pink' right??? It's only my first month with the cbfm :shrug:

Yayyyy!!!!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## lotusflower

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Strangegirl
> Have u had ur other scan yet? Xxx
> 
> Yes, thanks for asking, and sure enough there was a heartbeat! I was in complete shock, as I have had very heavy spotting for the past 3 days and was sure I was starting to pass my blighted ovum, so it was a nice surprise. Unfortunately I am measuring a week behind, and I know when I ovulated and that I did not implant super late, as I got a positive at 12 dpo. Hopefully it is not a bad sign and will catch up. Thanks for all your support and making me feel better when the dr. clearly freaked me out for no reason...even if I lose this one, it is not for the reason she thought it was. I had my regular doctor today, and when I told him I had no hope do to what we saw last week, he said that that he was still optimistic regardless of what the scan showed last week...I wish I had seen him first!
> 
> HOw is everyone??
> 
> Trixie- it is still very early and I still think the fact that you saw a pink line is a good sign! For me, my lines were always darker in the afternoon for some reason..maybe yours are too??
> 
> Futuremama- I went from low to peak on the month I got my bfp so I think that is good luck!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!!!Click to expand...


That's great news! KMFX for you!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Strangegirl
> Have u had ur other scan yet? Xxx
> 
> Yes, thanks for asking, and sure enough there was a heartbeat! I was in complete shock, as I have had very heavy spotting for the past 3 days and was sure I was starting to pass my blighted ovum, so it was a nice surprise. Unfortunately I am measuring a week behind, and I know when I ovulated and that I did not implant super late, as I got a positive at 12 dpo. Hopefully it is not a bad sign and will catch up. Thanks for all your support and making me feel better when the dr. clearly freaked me out for no reason...even if I lose this one, it is not for the reason she thought it was. I had my regular doctor today, and when I told him I had no hope do to what we saw last week, he said that that he was still optimistic regardless of what the scan showed last week...I wish I had seen him first!
> 
> HOw is everyone??
> 
> Trixie- it is still very early and I still think the fact that you saw a pink line is a good sign! For me, my lines were always darker in the afternoon for some reason..maybe yours are too??
> 
> Futuremama- I went from low to peak on the month I got my bfp so I think that is good luck!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!!!Click to expand...

told ya ;) some little beans are just slow starters hunny, it will catch up you wait ;)


----------



## _dreamer_

Yey congrats stranjgirl! So glad it went ok! X


----------



## trixie79

stranjgirl.......told you so!!!!!!!!

girls my temp is up.......i hope the man upstairs isnt playing some cruel joke....iv been through sooooo much.

my 3 neighbours are now due in august......literally the 2 houses opposite and the one beside me...aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

im also a health visitor and getting back to work is hard, but seeing pregnant and new mums all the time is doing my head in!!!!!i want this sooooo bad!

i just wonder if the pregnancy tests at the doc surgery are more sensitive.....cause i can get my hands on a load of them!!!


----------



## charlie83

:hugs:Congrats Stranjegirl! Fx'd for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## trixie79

did an early predictor test, had to wait 5 minutes.....v.v.v.v faint line showed.....tried to take a pic but the camera wont focus for me. the whole line isnt thick but just a line down the left hand side......surely that cant be an evap????

i dont know anymore....also when i peed white discharge came out (lol tmi soz!!)....i havent had that since i was pregnant.....kind of nice to see as it reminded me of the triplets. also.......just dtd and had the most intense orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!soz lol xxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Can you get a frer trixie? I bet you'll get a nice pink line on it!!


----------



## Future Mama

I got my 2nd peak today and my temperature is still down so I guess that means I haven't ovulated yet?? If my temp is up tomorrow morning, does that mean I ovulated today?


----------



## trixie79

maybe overnight....futuremama...GL hun....i got an early predictor from the doc surgery.....he just rolled his eyes at me and laughed, was slighly embarassing, but free!!!....im so afraid a frer will be completely neg....at least with all these other ones i still have hope. im 31 and broke!!!!!!so i mite call my sister to buy me one!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> did an early predictor test, had to wait 5 minutes.....v.v.v.v faint line showed.....tried to take a pic but the camera wont focus for me. the whole line isnt thick but just a line down the left hand side......surely that cant be an evap????
> 
> i dont know anymore....also when i peed white discharge came out (lol tmi soz!!)....i havent had that since i was pregnant.....kind of nice to see as it reminded me of the triplets. also.......just dtd and had the most intense orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!soz lol xxxx

Sounds like bfp to me  congrats hunny :dust:
Odd u should say about the orgasm. I'm knackered today so been slobing about on the sofa all day dozing and I got a tickle in my lower tummy very slightly to the left like a fluttering . Then 5 minutes later a similar tickly (sexual) feeling right up inside my lady business,:blush: like the beginnings of a spontaneous orgasm, lol went on for about 20 mins, felt quite nice but tickley kept giggling, I had to text dh to tell him all about it lol


----------



## trixie79

im sure if he could he would have come straight home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that made me laugh......i always wondered about orgasms and if they can hurt a baby, isnt that funny that im a health professional (apparently!)and i think the stupidist things!!!!

id say the triplets enjoyed them at the time!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> im sure if he could he would have come straight home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that made me laugh......i always wondered about orgasms and if they can hurt a baby, isnt that funny that im a health professional (apparently!)and i think the stupidist things!!!!
> 
> id say the triplets enjoyed them at the time!!

Well I hope it's a good sign. Lol . I know when ur preg u have increased blood flow down there which makes orgasms better coz ur more sensitive down there. That usually why when preg down there changes colour a bit, (I'm laughing b4 I even type this lol) it goes a juicier colour. :rofl: and veins become more prominante down there too. Xxlol


----------



## trixie79

lol!!!!!!!!!!
my sister got me a frer.....going to collect it now!


----------



## Future Mama

trixie79 said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!
> my sister got me a frer.....going to collect it now!

Sooooo, was it positive??????


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!
> my sister got me a frer.....going to collect it now!

:happydance: ooo I can't wait to know, me thinks u r ;-) fx gl!


----------



## baby2310

good luck trixie79, sounds like you might be getting your :bfp:


----------



## BeesBella

FXed for you trixie !!! hope you get your BFP !!!
Now hurry up, test and post a pic we all wanna see =D


----------



## lauraemily17

Goodluck Trixie, it's looking good. Can't wait to see your pic! :)


----------



## Hispirits

come on girl where is it.......xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

in suspense...hope you get your line tonight trixie! fingers crossed! 

we all need a BFP on the thread, hasnt been any this month yet :)

x


----------



## Hispirits

yes the suspense ..... come on trix, i hope its good news x x


----------



## trixie79

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant post the pic cause the camera wont focus in good enough!!!my hands are still shaking!


----------



## _dreamer_

HOOOOOOORAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go trixie :)

sooooooo excited for you hun! big congrats on your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant post the pic cause the camera wont focus in good enough!!!my hands are still shaking!

yay!!! congratulations!! i knew you were hunny! :hugs::kiss::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats !!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!! How many dpo were you ?


----------



## Future Mama

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay!! Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## workingttc

HUGE CONGRATS to you trixie!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :headspin::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

That's phenomenal news!


----------



## trixie79

11dpo.... its so clear i cant believe it.....

things i did differently..........soy isoflavones 3-6 only 100mg as i was a chicken! i got cramps pretty much every day!

dtd on the day i ovulated.....day of temp rise! just once...its the only time that would have counted!..........OMG


----------



## BeesBella

So happy for you !
How long were you using CBFM for ?


----------



## trixie79

2nd month using cbfm.....i got highs early from cd8 i think to 2 peaks cd16/17....so im only 11dpo but my luteal phase wouldnt be the longest so i thought i was out.....but the temps kept rising! dtd 2nd peak only and i think the time before that was 6 days before 1st peak ...i think


----------



## charlie83

Congratulations Trixie! Lovely to have some good news here!
Spread your luck please hun! lol :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

ooo yes spread the baby luck xxxx


----------



## trixie79

im so in shock.....and scared shitless! i wont know for a while how many is in there and it scares me that there could be more than one........i cant go through all that again.

if i have triplets again though you will prob see me on the news......its sooo rare.


----------



## Hispirits

u b fine. xx


----------



## Future Mama

Have you had any symptoms trixie?


----------



## _dreamer_

yes any symptoms? 

i reckon it will be 1 beautiful little bean in there :)


----------



## trixie79

well on 2 dpo i had a small red clot.....dont know if that was too early for implantation??

since then i have been soooo tired, v.v.v crampy like AF was on her way....

BB arent sore and they killed me last time...

my skin broke out....certainly not glowing!!

lots of creamy cm.....i mean copious amounts....

on 2dpo i also craved a banana covered in salt!!!!thankfully i was driving and couldnt get to a shop!!!

i got twinges constantly since ovulation.....but temps just kept going down so didnt think i was pregnant.....the banana thing got me thinking!

when i blew my nose i had some dry blood on the tissue....i had that throughout my last one. i did get a bit stuffy at night too.


cant think of anything else x


----------



## baby2310

:yipee: Congratulations hun, so happy for you!!!
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Claire1

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Aww, congratulations Trixie! Really happy for you!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrtulations Trixie :D


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant post the pic cause the camera wont focus in good enough!!!my hands are still shaking!

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You so deserved this!!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you!!! I knew it wasn't an evap!!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> 11dpo.... its so clear i cant believe it.....
> 
> things i did differently..........soy isoflavones 3-6 only 100mg as i was a chicken! i got cramps pretty much every day!
> 
> dtd on the day i ovulated.....day of temp rise! just once...its the only time that would have counted!..........OMG

WOW!! Usually they say after your temp has risen you are out! I guess not!!!!


----------



## lotusflower

WOW! That's great news Trixie!!! Congratulations! I sure hope it's just one in there... 6 would sure be a lot of work!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so here is an update of where I am at... had some spotting yesterday at 10dpo.. thought for sure the witch was coming but since then no spotting and no witch.. so sign of her at that.. so testing in the am if still nothing.. will be 12dpo..

Congrats Trixie.. happy and healthy 9 months.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. so here is an update of where I am at... had some spotting yesterday at 10dpo.. thought for sure the witch was coming but since then no spotting and no witch.. so sign of her at that.. so testing in the am if still nothing.. will be 12dpo..
> 
> Congrats Trixie.. happy and healthy 9 months.. :)

That sounds really promising!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Awwww congratulations Trixie!!! I'm soooo pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you chuck some :dust: this way please :flower: Got another negative frer this morning so i'm defo sure i'm out again this month. Soooo disappointed after my little sniff of a pink line two days ago. Gutted :cry:


----------



## SeaShells

trixie79 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant post the pic cause the camera wont focus in good enough!!!my hands are still shaking!

Congratulations trixie...:happydance::happydance::baby:Wonderful news
Happy and healthy 9 months...
xxx


----------



## trixie79

thanks guys....still in a state of shock!!!!!!!

i just relaxed a little more this month....only dtd when in the mood.....apart from when i travelled the 3 hours for a quickie, which is when the spermy met my egg!...
i think that is why im in shock......they say it only takes one time, but this time i was on top, wiped after and then painted 18 doors to help oh out at work!!!!....so no softcups or lying up for me!!!!


----------



## charlie83

Trixie - i'm going to take a leaf out of your book and try to relax this month, hopefully being in another country sunning it up will help!:thumbup:

Lilrojo - Have you tested this morning? Fx'd for you.:flower:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Quick questions girls.....this is my first month using CBFM

Yesterday CD6 - Low
Today CD7 - High......is it normal to get a high so early? 
Im all upset now that I'll get a peak over the weekend.....Im going away for work...its the only time Ive been away from my DH since we married & if its a weekend when Im fertile I'll be devastated!


----------



## lauraemily17

MarcsMrs said:


> Quick questions girls.....this is my first month using CBFM
> 
> Yesterday CD6 - Low
> Today CD7 - High......is it normal to get a high so early?
> Im all upset now that I'll get a peak over the weekend.....Im going away for work...its the only time Ive been away from my DH since we married & if its a weekend when Im fertile I'll be devastated!

Yep it's perfectly normal, I get highs quire early. As it's your first month using it it's even more usual as the monitor hasn't yet learned what your normal estrogen levels are. You'll prob get around 5 days of highs so hopefully you won't see your peak until you're back.

Don't worry if you get less of more highs, the first month can be a little different. If I was you I'd get in as much :sex: as you can before you go away just in case. You can still conceive on your high days.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

MarcsMrs said:


> Quick questions girls.....this is my first month using CBFM
> 
> Yesterday CD6 - Low
> Today CD7 - High......is it normal to get a high so early?
> Im all upset now that I'll get a peak over the weekend.....Im going away for work...its the only time Ive been away from my DH since we married & if its a weekend when Im fertile I'll be devastated!

whats normal? lol ,everyone is different hun, its getting to know you:winkwink:
you may not even get a peak this month so i wouldn't worry.
just try to dtd every other day where possible and perhaps your some opks to be certain when you o, keep an eye on ewcm too.:thumbup:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Thanks girls.....no chance of any BDing though as I wont see my DH again until Tues! :( :( :( 

Hopefully ill still be getting highs when I get back & we can make the most of it!!!


----------



## charlie83

MarcsMrs - I had highs from about cd7 or 8 right up until cd24 and no peaks the first month i used CBFM. I just used OPK's as well to try and pin point ov but did'nt have much luck so just bd every other day from cd12 until cd24! Don't worry if you don't get your peaks this month the monitor takes a while to get to know your cycle. 

With any luck you will ov after your hubby gets back anyway!

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Future Mama

For those of you who track your bbt I have a question. I usually take my temp at 7am, but today I woke up at 6 and took my temp. At 6 it was 96.93 and at 7 it was 97.02. Which one should I use? Or should I use the 6am temp and adjust it to 97.13 based on the .1 increase every half an hour? This is so confusing! I want to get it right since I should be ovulating between yesterday and tomorrow I think.


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> For those of you who track your bbt I have a question. I usually take my temp at 7am, but today I woke up at 6 and took my temp. At 6 it was 96.93 and at 7 it was 97.02. Which one should I use? Or should I use the 6am temp and adjust it to 97.13 based on the .1 increase every half an hour? This is so confusing! I want to get it right since I should be ovulating between yesterday and tomorrow I think.

Don't calculate it that way. Use the 6am one and go on whenmybaby.com and there's a tool on the left that will adjust it for u xxxxx


----------



## trixie79

ooooh your chart looks good hispirits! keep climbing!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> ooooh your chart looks good hispirits! keep climbing!

Thanks trix. I feel rough today. I went to uni for an hour, got the bus home it completely wiped me out so I been in bed since i got home and feel like shit. But I'm thinking it may be a positive sign! 
I'm hoping my temp will go up a bit more tomoz then it will be triphasic, yay! Gonna test on Monday keep everything crossed for me xxx


----------



## trixie79

im going to cross everything....sure rem i thought i was out and then the temps just kept rising.....your chart looks better than mine.....
the pyschics may have been wrong so far with me, but they are right abt you....i just know it!

im exhausted! its the sign that gives it away!........not long till you start testing!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..


----------



## Hispirits

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..

awww congratulations xxx x:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

how many dpo r u xxx


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats ! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!


----------



## Future Mama

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## charlie83

Congratulations Lilrojo!:happydance:

Did you do anything different this month? I'd love some tips!:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. you all so so sweet and kind.. havent even been on this thread too much and your all so sweet.. cheering you all on..

Im 12dpo.. expected af on Tuesday.. my lp has been 11 every month since Jan.. and had spotting on Tues.. so figured af was on her way.. then nothing since.. so tested with my last test and it said pregnant.. said not pregnant tues morning..


----------



## lilrojo

Charlie... I did nothing different.. I used opks for awhile and nothing was happening so this was the first month using the cbfm.. and we dtd in the morning one of my peak days.. maybe that made a diff.. Im not a morning sex person.. but thats all.. I also relaxed and had fun with it.. although hard cuz it gets so stressfull.. I was gonna take a break but now I dont need too.. 

Now stick bean stick..


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..

Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :)

Well wish me luck ladies because I woke up to bleeding this morning :(( So much for my positive news the day before yesterday :growlmad: I am going to try and get into the doctor today, but I can't imagine that this can turn out ok. It just seems like I got my period. :(


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :)
> 
> Well wish me luck ladies because I woke up to bleeding this morning :(( So much for my positive news the day before yesterday :growlmad: I am going to try and get into the doctor today, but I can't imagine that this can turn out ok. It just seems like I got my period. :(Click to expand...

Try and stay positive stranjegirl, I really hope everything goes ok at the doctor today.


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :)
> 
> Well wish me luck ladies because I woke up to bleeding this morning :(( So much for my positive news the day before yesterday :growlmad: I am going to try and get into the doctor today, but I can't imagine that this can turn out ok. It just seems like I got my period. :(Click to expand...

oh darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:
are u in any pain?
i hope its nothing bad, your not out yet, 
have you taken a digital test since bfp? 
the reason i ask is when i had my ectopic last year(i don't think thats what ur having::thumbup:) i did a digi 2 days before i began to bleed and i was at 3+ the day i began to bleed it went down to 2-3. at the time i didn't think to much of it but i think it was an indcator something had changed. 
:dust: to you i'm staying positive for you xx:hugs:


----------



## charlie83

Lilrojo - I'm not a morning sex person either and hubby keeps telling me he thinks we should dtd every morning around ovulation as he thinks the quality will be better! Maybe he's right, i will give it a go this cycle!:winkwink:


----------



## charlie83

Stranjegirl - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Try to stay positive, i hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

charlie83 said:


> Lilrojo - I'm not a morning sex person either and hubby keeps telling me he thinks we should dtd every morning around ovulation as he thinks the quality will be better! Maybe he's right, i will give it a go this cycle!:winkwink:

I've heard that quality of sperm is better in the morning as well, but dh and I are not morning sex people. If I don't get my bfp this month, we may have to try that next month also.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :)
> 
> Well wish me luck ladies because I woke up to bleeding this morning :(( So much for my positive news the day before yesterday :growlmad: I am going to try and get into the doctor today, but I can't imagine that this can turn out ok. It just seems like I got my period. :(Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> are u in any pain?
> i hope its nothing bad, your not out yet,
> have you taken a digital test since bfp?
> the reason i ask is when i had my ectopic last year(i don't think thats what ur having::thumbup:) i did a digi 2 days before i began to bleed and i was at 3+ the day i began to bleed it went down to 2-3. at the time i didn't think to much of it but i think it was an indcator something had changed.
> :dust: to you i'm staying positive for you xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks girls!
I have no pain at all. Everything still feels the same. Unfortunately I don't think we have those cool digi clearblues that give you the weeks here in the US. I went to 3 drug stores looking for them with no luck, and noticed taht everyone on here using them was from UK. I do have tests but I read that they get fainter after 6 weeks because your hormones get high enough to screw up the test. They said to dilute the urine. I tried it a few days ago and it seemed fainter, so I added water to my urine and sure enough it was super dark again. Weird! So I'm not sure I can trust it at this point but I should try with diluted urine. I still have my pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, slight on and off nausea) I assume cramping will start soon and my symptoms will disappear?? This is all so confusing!!!


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :)
> 
> Well wish me luck ladies because I woke up to bleeding this morning :(( So much for my positive news the day before yesterday :growlmad: I am going to try and get into the doctor today, but I can't imagine that this can turn out ok. It just seems like I got my period. :(Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> are u in any pain?
> i hope its nothing bad, your not out yet,
> have you taken a digital test since bfp?
> the reason i ask is when i had my ectopic last year(i don't think thats what ur having::thumbup:) i did a digi 2 days before i began to bleed and i was at 3+ the day i began to bleed it went down to 2-3. at the time i didn't think to much of it but i think it was an indcator something had changed.
> :dust: to you i'm staying positive for you xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls!
> I have no pain at all. Everything still feels the same. Unfortunately I don't think we have those cool digi clearblues that give you the weeks here in the US. I went to 3 drug stores looking for them with no luck, and noticed taht everyone on here using them was from UK. I do have tests but I read that they get fainter after 6 weeks because your hormones get high enough to screw up the test. They said to dilute the urine. I tried it a few days ago and it seemed fainter, so I added water to my urine and sure enough it was super dark again. Weird! So I'm not sure I can trust it at this point but I should try with diluted urine. I still have my pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, slight on and off nausea) I assume cramping will start soon and my symptoms will disappear?? This is all so confusing!!!Click to expand...

well i truely think if you have blood and pain the worry. all lot of woman bleed in pregnancy, so i still think you'll be fine, is the blood clotty?


----------



## Hispirits

here you go xxx
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/bleeding-in-pregnancy


----------



## workingttc

I hope everything turns out ok, Stranjegirl!! Like the other girls said, bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy. Try to stay positive. Fingers and toes crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

There are many women who have bleeding in pregnancy and everything turns out fine.. Keep positive and try to see the dr. if you can.. just to make sure its all ok.. Keeping my fxed for you..

Charlie & Future-Yeah Im not a morning sex person at all.. but this month did it once and I cant say for sure but maybe that helped.. Good luck and my fxed for you all..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks everyone!
Hispirits that article is really putting my mind at ease until I see the doctor. THank you! I did another preg test with diluted urine...I accidently put a lot of water in instead of a little. I got a very strong positive, but before it was so strong that my line was taking all the dye...this didn't happen this time, but it is hard to say with the diluting thing. I'll let everyone know if I get a scan today.

I am NOT a morning sex person either. This time the day of and day before temp rise we dtd in the morning. Maybe there is something to that???? It' worth a try!!! I also had dh start maca the month before, and he had been on fertilaid for a few months. His semen analysis came out great (didn't have a previous one to compare it to though)..however the maca absolutely visibly increased his volume in just a couple weeks. It was at a 6 on the semen analysis and the range is from 2-6.


----------



## lauraemily17

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..

Congratulations :D


----------



## trixie79

congrats lilrojo, healthy 9 months for you xx

stranjgirl are you ok????


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats lilrojo thats so exciting - two BFP's one after the other woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hope you're ok stranjgirl, hope you get a scan today and can find out. like the others said bleeding in early pregnancy is common so hopefully its just that and nothing else. b babydust to you for a sticky bean x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Like waiting for a bus on here. Nada then two come along at once :happydance:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Well I just went for my scan and everything so far is fine!!! Baby has grown since a day and a half ago (says my due date is jan 8th when I thought jan 7th, so I seem almost caught up) and I got to hear the heart beat! Dr says it is still risky time as it is early and I am bleeding, but that he is still cautiously optimistic and on the ultrasound can't see anything that is alarming him. He thinks the bleeding could be the baby further implanting and uterus growing and pushing out older built up blood. He says it is hard to tell the difference between this and a miscarriage sometimes, but that if the bleeding gets really heavy like a period and there are clots then that is typically not a good sign. I will keep my fingers crossed and thanks so much girls for your support. I haven't really told many people yet about the pregnancy so this support from all of you during this roller coaster has been invaluable! I hope in a couple weeks I will be easing ALL of your minds when you are in early pregnancy and freaking out!!! :dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

StranjeGirl said:


> Well I just went for my scan and everything so far is fine!!! Baby has grown since a day and a half ago (says my due date is jan 8th when I thought jan 7th, so I seem almost caught up) and I got to hear the heart beat! Dr says it is still risky time as it is early and I am bleeding, but that he is still cautiously optimistic and on the ultrasound can't see anything that is alarming him. He thinks the bleeding could be the baby further implanting and uterus growing and pushing out older built up blood. He says it is hard to tell the difference between this and a miscarriage sometimes, but that if the bleeding gets really heavy like a period and there are clots then that is typically not a good sign. I will keep my fingers crossed and thanks so much girls for your support. I haven't really told many people yet about the pregnancy so this support from all of you during this roller coaster has been invaluable! I hope in a couple weeks I will be easing ALL of your minds when you are in early pregnancy and freaking out!!! :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Well I just went for my scan and everything so far is fine!!! Baby has grown since a day and a half ago (says my due date is jan 8th when I thought jan 7th, so I seem almost caught up) and I got to hear the heart beat! Dr says it is still risky time as it is early and I am bleeding, but that he is still cautiously optimistic and on the ultrasound can't see anything that is alarming him. He thinks the bleeding could be the baby further implanting and uterus growing and pushing out older built up blood. He says it is hard to tell the difference between this and a miscarriage sometimes, but that if the bleeding gets really heavy like a period and there are clots then that is typically not a good sign. I will keep my fingers crossed and thanks so much girls for your support. I haven't really told many people yet about the pregnancy so this support from all of you during this roller coaster has been invaluable! I hope in a couple weeks I will be easing ALL of your minds when you are in early pregnancy and freaking out!!! :dust:

That's good news! I'm glad everything went ok today!


----------



## charlie83

So pleased everything is ok Stranjegirl! So good that the baby is growing well too!:hugs:

I am definately going to dtd in the mornning around ov this month! :winkwink:


----------



## trixie79

thats great stranjgirl.......i hope its a sticky one.....i have an early scan next friday, just to see if everything is ok. im going to the docs monday for blood test. FX


----------



## workingttc

Such good news, stranjegirl!

And congrats lilrojo! :happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Glad everything went ok stranjegirl.
And congratulations lilrojo.

I don't really know what is happening with me, FF says i've ov'd and i'm 4 dpo (only using 1 dec. place thermometer as wanted to make sure i could stick with temping, 2 d.p. one is on its way).
CBFM still says high though and my lines look almost the same as each other so not sure if i'm close to ov'ing based on that? Very confusing, trying to stay relaxed, my hols next week couldn't come at a better time.


----------



## trixie79

i would trust your temps over everything.....just relax now and i hope your temps skyrocket!!!


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. update.. tested this morning.. and a BFP! First month using cbfm.. and 6 month trying since my mc..



:happydance: Yay, Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, i don't fully understand the whole temping thing yet, just putting all my info in each day. I presume high temps are a good sign towards the end of a cycle?


----------



## lotusflower

Glad things are looking positive stranjegirl!

And BIG congratulations to you lilrojo!

This is my first month using the monitor and I was wondering how you count days past ovulation? I had my peaks on CD17 and 18. And when I look at the sticks the lines are more distinct on the 17th. Without temping or using anything else, is there a way to find out how many DPO you are? So today I'm on CD20. Does that mean I'm 2 or 3 DPO? Thanks!!!


----------



## workingttc

I don't think you can know for sure, but in my last 2 cycles using the CBFM, I ovulated on the day of the second peak (confirmed by my temps). From what I've read, that's pretty common, so I'd go with 2 DPO. Good luck!


----------



## BeesBella

Looks like I won't be needing to join you girls afterall and that my CBFM is going back onto eBay =D
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110520_065838.jpg
Hope you all get your much deserved BFP's soon <3
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations hun, :hugs: wow this is a lucky thread this month i think! Have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## charlie83

BeesBella - That's great news! So you did'nt use the cbfm this month? Did you do anything different? :happydance:

Lotus Flower - I would say the same, 2 dpo :flower:


----------



## BeesBella

No I never got a chance to use it =) 
Well this was my 7th month and every month before I was temping and using OPKs etc etc etc. This cycle I just didn't do anything, just had fun and it seemed to work !

Also my biggest symptom was that I had a very high temperature (I thought I just had a bug) it was between 98.86 and 99.53 when it is usually below 98.00.


----------



## trixie79

thats great beesbella....whoo-hoooo!!

i think i might go out and buy a digital as my lines are still very faint. mite go to the docs today instead of monday. very anxious today, i have no symptoms today, no cramps....nada....dont know if thats normal.


----------



## BeesBella

I'm not sure when to go to doctors, I am at uni at the moment in Lincolnshire and I finish in 2 weeks, never been pregnant before so don't know whether to go to docs sooner or go when I am back in Norfolk !


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Well I just went for my scan and everything so far is fine!!! Baby has grown since a day and a half ago (says my due date is jan 8th when I thought jan 7th, so I seem almost caught up) and I got to hear the heart beat! Dr says it is still risky time as it is early and I am bleeding, but that he is still cautiously optimistic and on the ultrasound can't see anything that is alarming him. He thinks the bleeding could be the baby further implanting and uterus growing and pushing out older built up blood. He says it is hard to tell the difference between this and a miscarriage sometimes, but that if the bleeding gets really heavy like a period and there are clots then that is typically not a good sign. I will keep my fingers crossed and thanks so much girls for your support. I haven't really told many people yet about the pregnancy so this support from all of you during this roller coaster has been invaluable! I hope in a couple weeks I will be easing ALL of your minds when you are in early pregnancy and freaking out!!! :dust:

Man, i should be a dotor, lol :haha:
i'm so please for you hunny. as long as that heart is beating love, you have nothing to worry about :hugs::hugs::kiss:
try to be relaxed and enjoy, like the doc said, if the blood is flowing and clotty and you have pain too then worry. completely dismiss everything else. xxx


----------



## charlie83

BeesBella - Spread some of the babydust our way! That's exactly what i am going to do this month - relax! Or at least try to! lol:winkwink:

Trixie - I'm sure everything is fine, the digi's are good in the way that you're not staring at the lines analysing them it just pop's up so is a bit easier!:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

OMG another :bfp:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
i'm so excited!
congratulations!!!

i hope its me next [-o&lt;
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Hbomb123

May 30th. 1st cycle. I think what is promising is that there is noone waiting for tests after cycle 3!!!!


----------



## trixie79

right im booked in wit the doc for bloods......she is going to do a urine test to, but they are positive but still faint, surely they should be getting darker!

hispirits....positive thinking, its your turn....when you testing??


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> right im booked in wit the doc for bloods......she is going to do a urine test to, but they are positive but still faint, surely they should be getting darker!
> 
> hispirits....positive thinking, its your turn....when you testing??

Monday, got my FRER ready and waiting, i did an ic but neg, who was i kidding to think it would come up this early. lol :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

my ic's were bfn too but 10dpo i saw a shadow....they are darker now 13 dpo.....

lots of people get lots of bfn before the bfp!!!

when i did the frer at 11 dpo it came up straight away! i regret using all those ic's (15!!!)


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> my ic's were bfn too but 10dpo i saw a shadow....they are darker now 13 dpo.....
> 
> lots of people get lots of bfn before the bfp!!!
> 
> when i did the frer at 11 dpo it came up straight away! i regret using all those ic's (15!!!)

how many days is your cycle usually?xx


----------



## trixie79

well the ones after the triplets....were 32, 29, 28, 27 so i kind of thought maybe 28 this month.....otherwise they wer going to be shorter....rem i was concerned abt my luteal phase?? it was 11/12 over last few cycles.....im 13 dpo today


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> well the ones after the triplets....were 32, 29, 28, 27 so i kind of thought maybe 28 this month.....otherwise they wer going to be shorter....rem i was concerned abt my luteal phase?? it was 11/12 over last few cycles.....im 13 dpo today

yeah thats right

well i wouldn't worry if your bfp isn't really dark yet, it will be next week.
my cycle is 27 to 28 days every month without fail. monday i think i'll be 11dpo so i hope i'll get something on my frer then, i'm going to be gutted if i haven't got it this month. 
one thing bothering my is i've hardly had any cm (creamy) only when i go number 2
i'm wondering if its a sign i'm not
:nope:
but i am really tired. i spent nearly all day in bed yesterday i got up between 3 and 8 and went back and didn't get up til 7.30 today. and now i'm just beginnig to get a bit tired again. maybe i'm getting flu or something.:shrug:
xx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Is it too late to join your cbfm thread?

Im on my 4th month of using it cd23, keeping fingers crossed this maybe my month :)


----------



## trixie79

hi babies7777...its never too late...GL

hispirits, i reckon everyone is different, i think if you feel different symptoms to last month, you may have caught that eggy!...rem everything changed with me on 9 dpo when my temp shot up, i was even ordering the angus castus online!!!!!! tiredness has to be the biggest symptom x


----------



## SeaShells

Hi everyone...
Wow and congratulations to the wonderful :bfp:s.... and lots of luck to those in 2wws!!!!

Im still on lows:growlmad: its test 16 and CD21, really fed up with it now..
I thought yest PM that something was startin to happen as (sorry for TMI) i had a blob of EWCM but it went as quick as it came..:cry: just had another blob but not as clear as yest,(it was quite white)....
xxx


----------



## charlie83

Welcome babies777 - when will you be testing? :flower:

Seashells - is it your first month using the cbfm? :flower:


----------



## SeaShells

charlie83 said:


> Welcome babies777 - when will you be testing? :flower:
> 
> Seashells - is it your first month using the cbfm? :flower:

Yes charlie,its my 1st month....xx


----------



## charlie83

Seashells - I would'nt worry the first month the cbfm is still getting to know you. I know how frustrating it is though, i did'nt get any peaks on my first month.:wacko:
Maybe you ov later than you thought? Have you been using OPK's?


----------



## babies7777

Thank you Trixie79 and congrats to you!! :)


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hi babies7777...its never too late...GL
> 
> hispirits, i reckon everyone is different, i think if you feel different symptoms to last month, you may have caught that eggy!...rem everything changed with me on 9 dpo when my temp shot up, i was even ordering the angus castus online!!!!!! tiredness has to be the biggest symptom x

well i definitly didn't feel this exhausted last month. but i also feel really mellow, last month i was like a cat on a hot tin roof each time my chart went up or down. :shrug:
we just have to wait and see fx xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Charlie83 and thanks for the welcome.
I will be testing in 2/3 days, trying to hold off as long as i can coz those bfn's really get to me. I wasnt hopeful this month as with going on holiday i only managed to bd once the day before my first peak but guess miracles can happen.
How long have you been using the monitor? 
The first month i didnt get any peaks as i think it was getting to know me but from month 2 onwards i get 4 highs then two peaks and a last high usually.


----------



## SeaShells

charlie83 said:


> Seashells - I would'nt worry the first month the cbfm is still getting to know you. I know how frustrating it is though, i did'nt get any peaks on my first month.:wacko:
> Maybe you ov later than you thought? Have you been using OPK's?

Thank you charlie83..:hugs:.it is very frustrating, i know not getting a peak on 1st month is likely but i would at least like to get highs lol....i have been thinking of using OPKs along side the CBFM...If i did,can anyone reccommend the best time of day to test???
xxxx


----------



## baby2310

My temp shot up to 36.9 this am. Dont think this thermometer is very accurate, will be glad when my new one arrives


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> My temp shot up to 36.9 this am. Dont think this thermometer is very accurate, will be glad when my new one arrives

well i must say your temps are very low, 36.9 is good after af, but your temps have been quite low this month, maybe it is the thermometer, but they are all following suit so i don't think its anything to worry about. every ones different
todays temp isn't showing when i look at your chart. xxxxx
all mine range from is about 36.0 to 36.9


----------



## charlie83

Baby777 - This will be my 2nd month using the CBFM. I know how you feel, af was late this month so tested twice and BFN :nope:
It does get you down, this cycle i am going to try and relax and just have fun! ( easier said than done though as i am usually neurotic! lol )

Seashells - I didn't have much luck with OPK's until the month before i started using CBFM. I tested on Cd19 and was a strong positive. So the first month i used the monitor as i did'nt get my peak i tested on cd19 again with opk assuming it would be positive but the line was'nt as dark as the control line, then tested again cd20 line was'nt as dark, then it just got much lighter in the following days. So, i either ov'd a day or so earlier than i thought or i done the opk a little early in the afternoon and had my surge later that day.:wacko: If i had done another opk later that night maybe it would have been darker?! 
I suppose what i'm trying to say is if you don't know when you ovulate it may be best to do 2 a day incase you get your surge later in the day. Do you have any idea of when you ovulate?
The website peeonastick.com has advice on this; https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8


----------



## Future Mama

babies7777 said:


> Hi Is it too late to join your cbfm thread?
> 
> Im on my 4th month of using it cd23, keeping fingers crossed this maybe my month :)

Welcome to our group! :dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

i'm i going crazy i think i can see a hint of something? can anyone else? be honest.


----------



## workingttc

I think I see a hint of something! Does it have color IRL?

Congrats beesbella--apparently the second half of May is the lucky part of the month! So many bfps!! :happydance:

Seashells, some people go directly from low to peak with the cbfm, so that could be what's about to happen for you. I'd use OPKs along with it just in case.

Baby2310, that could be really good about your temperature - hopefully it's your body (and a little bean growing) and not the thermometer!


----------



## Hispirits

whats colour irl?


----------



## workingttc

sorry - IRL = "in real life"


----------



## Hispirits

i think its got a tiny bit of noticable mauve at the bottom


----------



## workingttc

cuz i think i see something, but it's hard to tell if it's pink -wondering how it looks in person. fx'd for you!!


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo.. congrats BeesBella... So happy for you happy and healthy nine months..


----------



## Hispirits

workingttc said:


> cuz i think i see something, but it's hard to tell if it's pink -wondering how it looks in person. fx'd for you!!

I don't know, i don't want to believe its there, dh said he can see it, but i had a similar problem last month, the only difference, when i thought i saw it the camera didn't pick it up which confirmed for me it wasn't there. thats how i look at them if they are faint now, through the camera, lol the camera never lies lol:haha:


----------



## workingttc

I know you don't want to get your hopes up, and I totaly get that, but I've never had even a faint line on an IC, so I'll hope for you!! Test tomorrow morning!


----------



## babies7777

Thank you :)



Future Mama said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Is it too late to join your cbfm thread?
> 
> Im on my 4th month of using it cd23, keeping fingers crossed this maybe my month :)
> 
> Welcome to our group! :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## babies7777

It does get you down for sure, im keeping everything crossed for us all.
This month with going on holiday it has been much more relaxing, i havent even temped either but like i said we didnt bd on the peak so im just trying to stay relaxed and not sympton spot too much (like thats easy) ;) Its my hubbys bday today so just ate a huge piece of choc cake and hoping the witch doesnt show in the next 2 days.
Do you temp as well as the cbfm?



charlie83 said:


> Baby777 - This will be my 2nd month using the CBFM. I know how you feel, af was late this month so tested twice and BFN :nope:
> It does get you down, this cycle i am going to try and relax and just have fun! ( easier said than done though as i am usually neurotic! lol )
> 
> Seashells - I didn't have much luck with OPK's until the month before i started using CBFM. I tested on Cd19 and was a strong positive. So the first month i used the monitor as i did'nt get my peak i tested on cd19 again with opk assuming it would be positive but the line was'nt as dark as the control line, then tested again cd20 line was'nt as dark, then it just got much lighter in the following days. So, i either ov'd a day or so earlier than i thought or i done the opk a little early in the afternoon and had my surge later that day.:wacko: If i had done another opk later that night maybe it would have been darker?!
> I suppose what i'm trying to say is if you don't know when you ovulate it may be best to do 2 a day incase you get your surge later in the day. Do you have any idea of when you ovulate?
> The website peeonastick.com has advice on this; https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8


----------



## baby2310

I think i am going to ignore my chart for this month, i think thermometer is probably dodgy.
Least i know i can stick to remembering to take temps each morning.

hispirits i can also see something very faint, more near the bottom pen line than the top, how many dpo are you?


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits, they are the same type that i used (one step , i think).....i got wat looked like a shadow of a line....on every one of them up until 11 dpo and even on 11 dpo it was like a shadow and i tested with the frer adn i got a clear positive. take the frer out of its wrapper and test!!!! its the only way you will know.........GL hun xx


----------



## charlie83

Hispirits - i see a tiny bit of colour on the bottom end! Fx'd :flower:

Babies777 - i have just started temping this month. When i go on hols next week i'll be taking my cbfm, test sticks,opk's, bbt thermometer, chart, folic acid and omega 3! lol I am holding off on taking pg tests though incase i get tempted to test early! :thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, just done a cheapie test got a really really faint line, but its not got any colour and I think its thicker then test line... def evap! Oh well :cry: Will do another one tomorrow morning to be on the safe side x


----------



## charlie83

Claire1 - Do another with fmu, fx'd for you!:flower:


----------



## Claire1

Thanks, the more I look at it the clearer it is...but it could be my eyes?? It did come up after the time as well, so that usually means evap as well doesnt it??


----------



## workingttc

I'd say definitely do another first thing tomorrow morning...it could be the start of your BFP! How are your temps looking?


----------



## Claire1

Its the first month I've tempt, but they have stayed pretty much the same through out with the occ high, no real dip either. Thats why i'm thinking evap cause my temp doesnt show typical pregnancy lines. Who knows..fingers crossed though.
Had slight symptoms early on but none recently, only thing different for me is some creamy like cm,bit gloopy as well sometime...sorry tmi. I'm normally totally dry straight after ov-af


----------



## babies7777

Charlie83 that was what i was like, had my carry on bag with cbfm, sticks, temp stuff, folic acid, pre seed etc, if my bag had been checked they probably would have had a shock ;) I didnt end up temping tho due to jet lag and the time difference which has been strange as i have been temping for 3 months now. I was saying to my hubby earlier it would be so funny if this month when we hardly did anything i got my bfp but i think its just wishful thinking on my part.
Where are you going on holiday? We just came back from Florida, the weather was amazing and its such a shock to be home, so cold here.


----------



## charlie83

We are going to Turkey, we have an apartment there but have'nt been since last September so looking forward to it! There's a 4 hour flight time plus they are 2 hours ahead but i'm going to try and temp as normal!
I think i am due to ov around day 2 or 3 of the holiday, so not going to let hubby have to many beers first few days! lol Might be tough when he is in holiday mode!:winkwink:
Alot of the people who have had their BFP say it happened when they did'nt really do much, so who knows! Fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## workingttc

Claire, I wouldn't worry about your temps--from what I've seen (and Ive spent wayyyyy too much time on the FF chart gallery), almost any temps can lead to a BFP (except where they go below the coverline on the day AF is due). The CM could also be a good sign - people say you can't really read into it, but I think anything different from your usual ovulatory cycles is a good sign. FX'd!


----------



## baby2310

charlie83 said:


> We are going to Turkey, we have an apartment there but have'nt been since last September so looking forward to it! There's a 4 hour flight time plus they are 2 hours ahead but i'm going to try and temp as normal!
> I think i am due to ov around day 2 or 3 of the holiday, so not going to let hubby have to many beers first few days! lol Might be tough when he is in holiday mode!:winkwink:
> Alot of the people who have had their BFP say it happened when they did'nt really do much, so who knows! Fx'd for you :thumbup:

Hey hun i'm off to Turkey too! Going to Marmaris on friday, will carry on charting but prob won't take my monitor as will prob be getting lows then and am due to start medication to delay the :witch: whilst we are away.
Which part of Turkey are you in and when do you go?


----------



## Claire1

Thank you, my temps have gone up since ov, but pretty much stayed the same. Def havent gone below cover line. Will test tom morning. Might try and pick up a first response as well. x


----------



## lauraemily17

workingttc said:


> Claire, I wouldn't worry about your temps--from what I've seen (and Ive spent wayyyyy too much time on the FF chart gallery), almost any temps can lead to a BFP (*except where they go below the coverline on the day AF is due)*. The CM could also be a good sign - people say you can't really read into it, but I think anything different from your usual ovulatory cycles is a good sign. FX'd!

I would have agreed 100% with your advice a few months ago (I also religously stalk the pregnancy charts on fertility friend!) however when I got my bfp in April my temp dipped below the coverline on the day af was due, I had spotting the following day, then got my bfp the day after that!! I guess nothings a bad sign unless it's actuallly af!


----------



## workingttc

That's encouraging, and definitely shows you really can't read too much into temps - I feel like I've seen just about every possible temp pattern get a BFP on FF!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Beesbella! :D

I think I see a little bit of a BFP Hispirits - Have you got a clearblue digi to try? They're very underrated on here but I've found it to be a lot more sensitive than Frers and IC. 

I hope your evap turns into a bfp Clare1!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits, they are the same type that i used (one step , i think).....i got wat looked like a shadow of a line....on every one of them up until 11 dpo and even on 11 dpo it was like a shadow and i tested with the frer adn i got a clear positive. take the frer out of its wrapper and test!!!! its the only way you will know.........GL hun xx

Thanks trix! I cant use the frer I promised I'd wait til Monday. Feeling supersticious about it. Lol
Not gonna test tomoz but gonna buy a tesco cheap one or something for Sunday. 
Sortu if my spellings bad I'm on my phone lol xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Fx'd hun hope that line gets clearer and darker x


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hispirits, they are the same type that i used (one step , i think).....i got wat looked like a shadow of a line....on every one of them up until 11 dpo and even on 11 dpo it was like a shadow and i tested with the frer adn i got a clear positive. take the frer out of its wrapper and test!!!! its the only way you will know.........GL hun xx
> 
> Thanks trix! I cant use the frer I promised I'd wait til Monday. Feeling supersticious about it. Lol
> Not gonna test tomoz but gonna buy a tesco cheap one or something for Sunday.
> Sortu if my spellings bad I'm on my phone lol xxxxClick to expand...

good luck hun, it will be lovely and clear by then...FX for you xxxxxx


----------



## charlie83

Hi baby2310 - We are going to Altinkum, near Bodrum! I'm going for 2 weeks at the end of the month. I am just at the end of af now and due to ov in the first few days of hols! Hopefully i'll be coming back to a BFP!:winkwink:


----------



## _dreamer_

wow so much going on!!!!!!!!!!!! and i thought it was a quiet month haha. congrats beesbella! 

hispirits fingers crossed for the start of your BFP! 

really exciting thread at the mo hehe :)


----------



## baby2310

charlie83 said:


> Hi baby2310 - We are going to Altinkum, near Bodrum! I'm going for 2 weeks at the end of the month. I am just at the end of af now and due to ov in the first few days of hols! Hopefully i'll be coming back to a BFP!:winkwink:

Hope you have a great time hun and a :bfp: as your holiday souvenir! :)


----------



## Hispirits

thanks baby, dreamer & trix
the thread is booming at the moment its so exciting!!


----------



## Claire1

Just read back through posts...Think i can see a little something hispirit, but not def. I cant photo mine...think ive got line eyes though! If not...fairly sure its an evap. Guess I'll find out tom?
Good luck with yours!! xx


----------



## _dreamer_

goodluck too claire1 - sorry didnt mean to miss you, having a hard time reading and remembering all thats going on lol. fingers crossed its not an evap hun and its the start of your BFP too x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> goodluck too claire1 - sorry didnt mean to miss you, having a hard time reading and remembering all thats going on lol. fingers crossed its not an evap hun and its the start of your BFP too x

:hugs: aww thanks hun...me too!!! Fx'd for you as well xx


----------



## baby2310

There's so much going on at moment it's hard to keep track!
More :bfp: s for the ladies in this group please! Keep them coming!!


----------



## trixie79

i can hardly keep up guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

feel really wet down below...creamy cm....lol...just thought id keep you guys up to date!!!!!! still only 13 dpo!!!!!


----------



## baby2310

quick question, when using pre seed did anyone find that less :spermy: fell out?
would that mean theres a stronger chance they entered the cervix. (sorry if its a daft question).


----------



## lotusflower

baby2310 said:


> quick question, when using pre seed did anyone find that less :spermy: fell out?
> would that mean theres a stronger chance they entered the cervix. (sorry if its a daft question).

Yeah I noticed that too.... it was kind of strange for me. I'm hoping it means there's a greater chance of them finding their way to the egg!


----------



## baby2310

:laugh2: that's exactly what i was hoping!


----------



## Tobaira

Wow so exciting! Congrats Trixie and Lilrojo and Beesbella! :headspin:

Fx'd Hi and Claire that you will be joining them shortly.

MarcsMrs - I was like Charlie and had a whole bunch of highs on the CBFM last month (and apparently again this month). Temping or opks might help (unless you're like me in which case I don't temp and opks don't work very well).

Glad to hear things are ok Stranje - lots of happy thoughts your way!

CD12 I think here. 4th day of highs this month. Between apathy and migraines haven't been up for any bd'ing (plus I figure it's really early) so last night was the first night we bd (although I still wasn't really in the mood which makes it no fun and annoying). Figured it's not too big of a deal until next week anyways. 

Oh and as for the AM/PM thing, I am much more an AM person, for some reason I tend to be in the mood much more in the mornings. In the evenings it's usually been a long day at work and more like just get it over with so I can get to sleep! :sleep: Unfortunately it's a hassle to do it in the AM on workdays though so during the week it's usually a PM thing but during the weekend I'm all about the AMs!

:dust: to everyone ~ have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Claire1

Morning ladies! I was up early this morning and poas (internet cheapies) again and there is 100% a really faint line....hubby can see it today,couldnt yesterday! It could poss be another evap though...dont want to get my hopes up. We're gonna go get a proper test soon, any recommendation which one?? I've heard first response is good.


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Morning ladies! I was up early this morning and poas (internet cheapies) again and there is 100% a really faint line....hubby can see it today,couldnt yesterday! It could poss be another evap though...dont want to get my hopes up. We're gonna go get a proper test soon, any recommendation which one?? I've heard first response is good.

i'm up early too to take my temp
get a photo of it and upload it, what colour dye is it? i hope its another bfp! 
i didn't test this morning the ic that i did yesterday was my last one, i have a frer, but it was saved from last month, i usually if i got one i'll pee on it even after af is here, but something made me not pee on this one, and i said last week i'm waiting til 23rd to pee on it, so thats the deal i have with myself now, if i leave it alone til then it will be a good test for me.
however, that doesn't mean i'm not allowed to go get a cheap tesco one or smething to pee on later today and tomorrow hehehe:haha:

frer are good and the clear blue digital are good, i think frer is preferred because they are pink they are less likely to give you an evap and they are quite sensitive. xx


----------



## Claire1

Ooh, I hope we both get some good news!!! I will get a frer later then. I've got a pink dye test at moment, wish I could up load it. We have misplaced our cable for it though, I might be able to do it a differnet way though. I'm hopless with comps though. How to I get it to here, I know how to get it to my comp, but note sure of next step after that?
I'm trying to hold my pee, cause think you said a while ago to try and hold it for 3 hrs to get a good result?

Oh and no, you haven't broken the deal with yourself if you go and buy a different test..think its only right that you actually ha ha


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Ooh, I hope we both get some good news!!! I will get a frer later then. I've got a pink dye test at moment, wish I could up load it. We have misplaced our cable for it though, I might be able to do it a differnet way though. I'm hopless with comps though. How to I get it to here, I know how to get it to my comp, but note sure of next step after that?
> I'm trying to hold my pee, cause think you said a while ago to try and hold it for 3 hrs to get a good result?
> 
> Oh and no, you haven't broken the deal with yourself if you go and buy a different test..think its only right that you actually ha ha

yeah thats what i though, different brand a different circumstances ,lol
the pink ones are better.
i took the picture of my strip on my mobile.

when you try to get in on a post in the toll bar when your writing a message click on the paper clip as if you were attaching a photo to an email 
the pop up will come up, on the left of the op up is the thing to select the file once its selected on the right of the op up is the upload. in the middle of the pop up it will say uploading files, probably for ages, when it goes back to its normal stat as if just opened, click back on the paper clip and the files name should then be there, click on it and it attaches it to the post.

not sure if they makes any sense???


----------



## Hispirits

have you got a link to your ff so i can have a nosey? xxx


----------



## Claire1

I tried that as well, but I just got a load of letters...told you i'm not good at this! ha ha My temps arent really doing anything, they have pretty much been the same since ov with the occ high, I havent had a dip either..so that what make me think poss evap cause not your usual high temps?
Gonna have a go at up loading pic...might be a while ha ha. Gotta go tescos too cause im busrting for the loo!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> I tried that as well, but I just got a load of letters...told you i'm not good at this! ha ha My temps arent really doing anything, they have pretty much been the same since ov with the occ high, I havent had a dip either..so that what make me think poss evap cause not your usual high temps?
> Gonna have a go at up loading pic...might be a while ha ha. Gotta go tescos too cause im busrting for the loo!

hmmm surely they should be a bit higher after o, don't worry about dips. they need to be tapering up tho, progesterone kicks in after o which makes it rise.
let me know how you get on with your test. is your tesco a big one? i went in there and they didn't have frer, neither did sainsburys, i got mine in boots xxxx


----------



## Claire1

View attachment 209364


Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?


----------



## Claire1

Actually I can see it, but i know where to look if you know what I mean!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?

i can see it!!! just, :happydance: i hope its a real bfp for you babe xx
this thread is so lucky at the moment!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Actually I can see it, but i know where to look if you know what I mean!

yeah i know its the same as mine lol


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> I tried that as well, but I just got a load of letters...told you i'm not good at this! ha ha My temps arent really doing anything, they have pretty much been the same since ov with the occ high, I havent had a dip either..so that what make me think poss evap cause not your usual high temps?
> Gonna have a go at up loading pic...might be a while ha ha. Gotta go tescos too cause im busrting for the loo!
> 
> hmmm surely they should be a bit higher after o, don't worry about dips. they need to be tapering up tho, progesterone kicks in after o which makes it rise.
> let me know how you get on with your test. is your tesco a big one? i went in there and they didn't have frer, neither did sainsburys, i got mine in boots xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah thats what I though about temps, and they arent that high?
We've have got a big tescos, hope they have it. Really dont want to get my hopes up though, but its so hard not to.


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire1 said:


> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?

i think i see it - and i never see lines! exciting stuff! hope you can get a test and confirm it hun :)


----------



## trixie79

OMG claire i dont even have to squint to see that line....i used them too and even though the lines are faint, they werent an evap for me...i dont think thats an evap....its nice and pink.......cautious congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?
> 
> i can see it!!! just, :happydance: i hope its a real bfp for you babe xx
> this thread is so lucky at the moment!!!Click to expand...

Can you??? Oh good!!!! It is very very faint though. Hope we both get what we want. 
Def a lucky thread.. fx'd xx
Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?
> 
> i think i see it - and i never see lines! exciting stuff! hope you can get a test and confirm it hun :)Click to expand...

OMG, didnt expect anyone else to see it! :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?
> 
> i can see it!!! just, :happydance: i hope its a real bfp for you babe xx
> this thread is so lucky at the moment!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you??? Oh good!!!! It is very very faint though. Hope we both get what we want.
> Def a lucky thread.. fx'd xx
> Let me know how you get on xxClick to expand...

i definitly think you've got yours :hugs:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
goodluck
just have to wait and see if i get mine now :shrug:


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> OMG claire i dont even have to squint to see that line....i used them too and even though the lines are faint, they werent an evap for me...i dont think thats an evap....its nice and pink.......cautious congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Really, it was same for you? I was thinking evap the whole time!
Cant get too excited, need to get a better test!
Hispirits was the same, I hope we're both gonna be lucky!


----------



## trixie79

goodluck hispirits....we all have our FX for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209364
> 
> 
> Yay I done it, but dont think you can see it here. If you can somehow make it bigger you can def see it? Who knows...or maybe i'm seeing things?
> 
> i can see it!!! just, :happydance: i hope its a real bfp for you babe xx
> this thread is so lucky at the moment!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can you??? Oh good!!!! It is very very faint though. Hope we both get what we want.
> Def a lucky thread.. fx'd xx
> Let me know how you get on xxClick to expand...
> 
> i definitly think you've got yours :hugs:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> goodluck
> just have to wait and see if i get mine now :shrug:Click to expand...

I have a feeling we're both gonna lucky today! Get yourself to tescos!!!!:test:


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> OMG claire i dont even have to squint to see that line....i used them too and even though the lines are faint, they werent an evap for me...i dont think thats an evap....its nice and pink.......cautious congrats!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really, it was same for you? I was thinking evap the whole time!
> Cant get too excited, need to get a better test!
> Hispirits was the same, I hope we're both gonna be lucky!Click to expand...

mine didnt even come out as clear as that!!! mine was more like a shadow!!!! but just kept going a darker shadow......its only now that i am 14 dpo that its a clear pink line....

go get another test!!!!! i recommend the frer to reassure you....the way it happened me.....i did 15 of those ic's and the line was bearely there but the frer picked it up straight away......FX xxxx


----------



## Claire1

Right off to tescos and then getting ready for a wedding later...what a day!!


----------



## trixie79

whoooo-hoooo run!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

:nope:oh i can't get a really one yet, i'm only 10dpo got til friday for af, if i get a bfn today on a real one i'll be well upset, my one defo looks like theres no line there now i seen yours.
i can see a line of yours for def, i inverted it. i did the same to mine i can't see a line but i can't not see anything either :confused::ignore: oh dear :wacko:


----------



## Claire1

View attachment 209378


OMG, :wohoo: :bfp::bfp::bfp: :wohoo:

Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> :nope:oh i can't get a really one yet, i'm only 10dpo got til friday for af, if i get a bfn today on a real one i'll be well upset, my one defo looks like theres no line there now i seen yours.
> i can see a line of yours for def, i inverted it. i did the same to mine i can't see a line but i can't not see anything either :confused::ignore: oh dear :wacko:

I'm sure you are! Maybe test tom? :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

congratulations thats definitely a :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> congratulations thats definitely a :bfp: xxxx

You are next!! I'm trying to dig out my predictions, I didnt give you all of them cause I was worried about them being copied when I went for other readings. I think 2 of them were right!


----------



## trixie79

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congrats claire1 im thrilled for you!!!! wishing you a H&H 9 MONTHS!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> congrats claire1 im thrilled for you!!!! wishing you a H&H 9 MONTHS!!

I'm in shock!!


----------



## Hispirits

thats great, you have to let me know which ones and i'll add them to the other thread. private message me them, i got a few updates to do on there today.
i got a few predictions for may. i think i decided not to test today, as much as i want to if it goes bfn i'll be a pain to live with all weekend and its dh day off, think i'll maybe get a cheap one for tomorrow and use my frer monday. :)


----------



## trixie79

im still in shock too!!!!!!! it doesnt wear off...i still have no symptoms.....it doesnt seem real!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> thats great, you have to let me know which ones and i'll add them to the other thread. private message me them, i got a few updates to do on there today.
> i got a few predictions for may. i think i decided not to test today, as much as i want to if it goes bfn i'll be a pain to live with all weekend and its dh day off, think i'll maybe get a cheap one for tomorrow and use my frer monday. :)

Sorry have posted already...got a bit carried away!

Good idea about testing tom, try and keep busy till then and take your mind off it..if poss? :kiss:


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations! Have a h&h 9 months hun :hugs: hispirits in sure this is it for you, good luck for monday and :dust: to you x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone :flower:
Really find it hard to keep up with this thread!! Think i'm out this month. One faint frer followed by two negative ones and af due today and have a feeling she's on her way :( But...congratulations to everyone who has their :bfp: :happydance: and good luck to everyone waiting to test :hugs:

Gonna really try and keep up this weekend! :kiss:


----------



## trixie79

so sorry lilmisscheer......but if she hasnt arrived yet, your not out! GL xxx

i still feel like AF is coming for me!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Congrats to those with there bfp's and lots of luck to those waiting to test. I started with bit of brown cm which usually means the witch is on her way so think im out this month but trying to keep positive and staying focused on using cbfm and back to temping.

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Hispirits

your not out yet littlemisscheer xxx keeping fx for you xx


----------



## Hispirits

ok so i caved and went to sainsbury to get some tests, and cane out with two sainsburys own digitals. why i got digitals this early i do not know. so surprise surprise it came up not pregnant. so i inspected the stick inside and could see two lines



inverted image



i know they are faint and i don't know if they mean anything, i've never looked at not pregnant digital test stick before so not sure if its normal of the beginnings of something.
i got another one so i pee on it it with fmu tomorrow. keep your fx for me xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

I'm rubbish with the technical stuff with sticks and that but i can defo see two lines chick.Two is always good :winkwink:

I think (imho) it might be that beginnings of a :bfp:!!

FX'ed and loads and loads of :dust: for you :kiss:


----------



## babies7777

That sounds lovely, hope you have a great time and get that bfp!!! 
I started with a small amount of brown cm so think im out :( guess there is still a chance till the witch arrives in full force but thats prob me kidding myself. Onwards and upwards to next month!! 
We were delayed on flying out by 6 hours so by the time we got there it was 2am and to our hotel it was almost 4 so i didnt temp that day and as it was a 5 hour time difference i only just managed to get my cbfm done for the second peak an then the next day i slept in and forgot to temp :dohh:. It feels really weird not temping this month and if i had i would see whether this brown cm was usual or whether my temp was still high and in with a chance but will just have to be patient instead haha not easy!!



charlie83 said:


> We are going to Turkey, we have an apartment there but have'nt been since last September so looking forward to it! There's a 4 hour flight time plus they are 2 hours ahead but i'm going to try and temp as normal!
> I think i am due to ov around day 2 or 3 of the holiday, so not going to let hubby have to many beers first few days! lol Might be tough when he is in holiday mode!:winkwink:
> Alot of the people who have had their BFP say it happened when they did'nt really do much, so who knows! Fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## baby2310

I still need to put this ams temp on my chart but it dropped massively, 36.9 yesterday, 35.70 today (with my new 2dp thermometer) also had a very small amount of brown blood last night when i wiped, a tiny line in my cm, am now 6 dpo. Not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> ok so i caved and went to sainsbury to get some tests, and cane out with two sainsburys own digitals. why i got digitals this early i do not know. so surprise surprise it came up not pregnant. so i inspected the stick inside and could see two lines
> 
> View attachment 209420
> 
> 
> inverted image
> 
> View attachment 209418
> 
> 
> i know they are faint and i don't know if they mean anything, i've never looked at not pregnant digital test stick before so not sure if its normal of the beginnings of something.
> i got another one so i pee on it it with fmu tomorrow. keep your fx for me xxx



definately looks like 2 lines to me............its blue dye though.....but if you got a faint on the ic 2 then crack open the frer....or go get another frer so you dont ruin your supersition( cant spell today!!!)

i know its going to be positive for you....goooooooooooo!:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> ok so i caved and went to sainsbury to get some tests, and cane out with two sainsburys own digitals. why i got digitals this early i do not know. so surprise surprise it came up not pregnant. so i inspected the stick inside and could see two lines
> 
> View attachment 209420
> 
> 
> inverted image
> 
> View attachment 209418
> 
> 
> i know they are faint and i don't know if they mean anything, i've never looked at not pregnant digital test stick before so not sure if its normal of the beginnings of something.
> i got another one so i pee on it it with fmu tomorrow. keep your fx for me xxx

I can def see 2 lines hun!!! Cant wait for you to do your frer test :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks girls your all bring do great but I am gonna keep myself and u in suspence til Monday with the frer 
Thankyou for all bring so supportive love u all xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> Thanks girls your all bring do great but I am gonna keep myself and u in suspence til Monday with the frer
> Thankyou for all bring so supportive love u all xxx

Excited for Monday! :hugs:

I feel weird today. Af due date and nothing as yet. Woke up with a cracking headache though and feeling really sick. I NEVER get sick either which is weird. I sooooo don't want to get my hopes up again though. I'd already in my mind declared myself out after my two brilliantly white negatives on the frer but I defo feel weird today. I've had brown cm for three days (which is perfectly normal for me before af) but just don't feel right today. The brown cm has slowed too. Just wish if it was gonna come, the :witch: will come then I can get on with next month. I hate this time of the tww :(


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> Thanks girls your all bring do great but I am gonna keep myself and u in suspence til Monday with the frer
> Thankyou for all bring so supportive love u all xxx

:hugs::hugs: good luck pet!! guess we will just have to wait it out!!!!!!!!!:coffee: im just bored now cause i have nothing to pee on!!:haha:

i have my FX for all those testing soon xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls your all bring do great but I am gonna keep myself and u in suspence til Monday with the frer
> Thankyou for all bring so supportive love u all xxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs: good luck pet!! guess we will just have to wait it out!!!!!!!!!:coffee: im just bored now cause i have nothing to pee on!!:haha:
> 
> i have my FX for all those testing soon xxxClick to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats claire1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yey BFP!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo, cant believe thats another one!

hispirits, hope this is the start of yours too, i did see a faint second line but have no idea how the digitals work.

hope we get lots more BFP's on the thread this month :)


----------



## workingttc

Congrats Claire!! I can't believe another BFP! The 2nd half of May on this thread is crazy with BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

Claire1 said:


> View attachment 209378
> 
> 
> OMG, :wohoo: :bfp::bfp::bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Claire!!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> I still need to put this ams temp on my chart but it dropped massively, 36.9 yesterday, 35.70 today (with my new 2dp thermometer) also had a very small amount of brown blood last night when i wiped, a tiny line in my cm, am now 6 dpo. Not sure if this is good or bad.

That sounds like an implantation drop in your temp and maybe implantation bleeding! Those are really good signs!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> I still need to put this ams temp on my chart but it dropped massively, 36.9 yesterday, 35.70 today (with my new 2dp thermometer) also had a very small amount of brown blood last night when i wiped, a tiny line in my cm, am now 6 dpo. Not sure if this is good or bad.
> 
> That sounds like an implantation drop in your temp and maybe implantation bleeding! Those are really good signs!!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I hope so! Really got my fingers crossed but can't help thinking i had a dodgy thermometer before and that might explain the dip as i tested with the new one today. I hope it is implantation. Nothing there when i wipe now and only very slight cramping.


----------



## lotusflower

Claire1 said:


> Actually I can see it, but i know where to look if you know what I mean!

I can see it too! So excited for you!!!


----------



## charlie83

Claire1 - Congratulations on your BFP!:happydance:

Hispirits - There are def two lines! Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## charlie83

Babies777 - You're not out yet! Hope the witch stays away for you!

Being patient is not one of my strong points either! Fx'd for you:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

thanks every one, i posted it in the gallery and a couple of ladies said because its digital and they are different it 2 lines doesn't necessarily mean bfp. so we have to wait an see. i hope it is. xxxxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

OFFICIALLY out ladies. The :witch: has arrived with a vengeance. Ah well, next month eh? :thumbup:

Got some hope from the amount of ladies who seem to get a :bfp: on their second month with cbfm. This month was only my first with cbfm and my second cycle ttc. 

Thanks for the support this cycle everyone. Congratulations to those with their :bfp:'s and :dust: and :bfp: vibes to all those girlies testing in the next couple of days. FX'ed for next month
:flower:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Sorry another quick question. If i started reasonable full flow, ie, red blood, do I count today as CD1 or tomorrow on my monitor?


----------



## trixie79

so sorry lilmisscheer.:hugs:

i think its the first morning of red flow but not sure xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you, i havent had any more brown cm so im def keeping those fingers crossed but the :witch: tends to do that and then hits you full force. Im just going to try be patient and not test till she is late its soooo hard tho but i dont want to see a bfn. 
Heres to all our bfps coming soon :happydance:



charlie83 said:


> Babies777 - You're not out yet! Hope the witch stays away for you!
> 
> Being patient is not one of my strong points either! Fx'd for you:thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

Thank for all the lovely comments ladies, you're all so lovely! I've had to come back from the wedding early, I was practically falling asleep at the table! Up until today I thought I was coming down with something....guess the :bfp: explains it. 
I was also really tearful at the wedding ceremony..and i'm not usually with that kind of thing. Was a lovely day though.
Hope all you ladies in the 2ww or waiting to test get what you want! :hugs:
All those with :witch: stay positive :hugs::kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charlie83

Lilmisscheer - I turned mine on the first morning of af as i want to test in the mornings:flower:


----------



## i want it all

Hi girls!

I just thought I would add that I TTC for 5 months to have my dd. The 1st 2 month were more like NTNP. 1st month it reads your cycle (apparently!), 2nd cycle I didn't OV (panic stations!!!), and 3rd cycle I fell! I'll defo be digging mine out again come October when we TTC No2!


----------



## baby2310

so sorry lilmisscheer, :hugs: and :dust: for your next cycle.
The booklet says to turn on on the first morning of full flow so i would wait until tomorrow if you are able to x


----------



## StranjeGirl

OMG! I leave for two days and all this excitement happens!!!!

Beesbella and claire - CONGRATS!!!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!!

HiSpirits! I really think this is your month! I saw both lines you posted and that has to mean something!!! I can't believe you are making us all wait til monday!!! Fingers are crossed for you, and also yes, you should be a doctor!! You have great knowledge and intuition!!!!!

Lilmisscheer- so sorry the witch got you :( That is so upsetting. It sounds like you got a positive for a day, which probably means you DID catch that egg, so repeat everything next month!!! 

Trixie- Hope you are still feeling well. When I went to my doctor at 13 dpo he said it is normal to not have any symptoms yet and they would develop over the next couple weeks. So to me it sounds perfectly normal to not feel anything. I only had tender breasts and tiredness early on, and that is still what I have.

Seashells- listen to your body. I saw a tiny bit of EWCM and was getting lows on my monitor but bd'd anyway. Sure enough that month my monitor went straight to peak with no highs and I was so glad I went by my body instead of my monitor! 

Good luck to everyone else about to test!! Lots of baby dust for all of you! This is a lucky thread this month! And good luck to those catching the egg soon!


----------



## LadyL

WOW!!! That's about all I can say! I've been away for the past few weeks doing renovations to my house and haven't really had a chance to get on the computer! 
I don't even know where to start....

Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP's (trixie, beesbella, claire1, and anyone else I may have missed) there have been so many, it's hard to keep up! But that is a wonderful thing!! Happy and healthy 9 months to y'all!!

Fingers crossed for you Hispirits.....sounds promising!
Sorry about AF Littlemisscheer, best of luck to you this month!

As for me, I think because of the stress of the renovations, my ovulation was delayed. Finally got a peak today (CD 19)..normally I'm around day 15 or 16. The monitor went straight from low to peak. I noticed some EWCM two days ago (which is very unusual for me, I usually don't get any!!) So hopefully that will be a good sign. But I went by my body, and was able to BD Wed, Fri, and today...prob. will tomorrow and monday also! We were going to BD thurs too, but my dog got sick and as she's my baby for right now, I had to stay up with her all night!! But she is doing better, thank goodness!! So AF won't be due till June 7th now. And I'm going on vacation June 2-6th with girlfriends....I can't decide if I want to take tests with me or not. I'm thinking no, bc I would want to be with my husband if we happen to get a BFP this time, but then again, I want to be able to drink a beverage or two, if not! So, a bit of a dilemma!!

Oh and also, I am having some super cramps today (I guess ovulation cramping?). I usually don't start cramping until about 5 or 6 DPO. Maybe it means I'm super ovulating this time?! 

Anyways, enough rambling on.......Good luck to everyone and lots and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## LadyL

Oh, and also, I haven't heard from Nurse practitioner school yet either. They delayed the acceptance letter dates til June 1st, so lets hope I get some good news on that front too....so again, I have a double two week wait!!


----------



## Claire1

Lady L I would take tests with you on holiday. The only reason I tested was because I went to a wedding yesterday and wanted to know if I could have a drink or not!! Lucky I did!! 
I've got a holiday abroad in july which we booked for our 1 year anniversary cause i didnt expect to get pregnant so quickly...does anyone know the thinking of traveling abroad whilst pg??


----------



## trixie79

claire i think you just have to let the insurance company know....


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> claire i think you just have to let the insurance company know....

Cool, thanks x


----------



## charlie83

Hi guys, i have an urgent question! i got up this morning, knakered as i did'nt have much sleep and i went straight to the toilet for a pee but today is the first morning testing with cbfm! i now have 10 mins left to test and have already peed! Help!:wacko:


----------



## charlie83

Well, i managed to squeeze out a little more pee but by the time i did the monitor stopped asking for a test! Now it just says cd6 - low.
Has anybody else ever gone 1 day without inserting a tes stick at the beginning? Do you think it'll make a huge difference? I think i ovulate around cd18 - 19 so hoping it won't be out of sync!:nope:


----------



## leasap

Hi ladies how is everyone getting along??

Today is cd 21 and I'm still getting highs :( 

Is this normal for first cycle use with the cbfm xxx


----------



## babies7777

Hi Charlie83, i have done that too last cycle i completely missed my window but the next day it asked for the test as usual so it shouldnt be a problem.




charlie83 said:


> Well, i managed to squeeze out a little more pee but by the time i did the monitor stopped asking for a test! Now it just says cd6 - low.
> Has anybody else ever gone 1 day without inserting a tes stick at the beginning? Do you think it'll make a huge difference? I think i ovulate around cd18 - 19 so hoping it won't be out of sync!:nope:


----------



## babies7777

Hi Leasap

On my first cycle i only got highs all the way up to af, it gets used to your cycle i think then from month two onwards i got highs then two peaks and a final high.
So try not to worry if it doesnt show a peak the first month.

Lots of luck :)



leasap said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone getting along??
> 
> Today is cd 21 and I'm still getting highs :(
> 
> Is this normal for first cycle use with the cbfm xxx


----------



## leasap

babies7777 said:


> Hi Leasap
> 
> On my first cycle i only got highs all the way up to af, it gets used to your cycle i think then from month two onwards i got highs then two peaks and a final high.
> So try not to worry if it doesnt show a peak the first month.
> 
> Lots of luck :)
> 
> 
> 
> leasap said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone getting along??
> 
> Today is cd 21 and I'm still getting highs :(
> 
> Is this normal for first cycle use with the cbfm xxxClick to expand...


Thanks u Hun!!

I read it was normal but even my clearblue O tests are just showing faint one line!! Just hoping my periods have not stopped again :( on my fifth natural cycle just hope they are staying lol xx


----------



## babies7777

I hope they are not too and you catchy that eggy soon :happydance: 




leasap said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leasap
> 
> On my first cycle i only got highs all the way up to af, it gets used to your cycle i think then from month two onwards i got highs then two peaks and a final high.
> So try not to worry if it doesnt show a peak the first month.
> 
> Lots of luck :)
> 
> 
> 
> leasap said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone getting along??
> 
> Today is cd 21 and I'm still getting highs :(
> 
> Is this normal for first cycle use with the cbfm xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks u Hun!!
> 
> I read it was normal but even my clearblue O tests are just showing faint one line!! Just hoping my periods have not stopped again :( on my fifth natural cycle just hope they are staying lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## baby2310

Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!

could be an implantation dip hun xxxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!
> 
> could be an implantation dip hun xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Maybe, i just don't feel that confident.
I don't fully understand temping yet which makes it difficult too, but assumed because the temp was below my coverline that it had to be a bad sign


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!
> 
> could be an implantation dip hun xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe, i just don't feel that confident.
> I don't fully understand temping yet which makes it difficult too, but assumed because the temp was below my coverline that it had to be a bad signClick to expand...


No not at all, try not to focus on it to much except for pinpointing o. Some preg charts go up in 3 stages like stairs, it's called triphasic, others have implantion dips and they can dip below the cover line once or twice . But then some bfp charts do neither of these and just plod along, so don't worry to much about what it does after o xxxxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, i think i'm having a bit of a down today and just generally feeling crap.

How are you? Have you tested again today or are you just waiting until tomorrow with the FRER? xx


----------



## Hispirits

Aargh don't worry about it babe, I know how u feel, I'm having a low one today. I did the other sainsbury digi same thing as yesterday. I've read they are crap tests and the dig's aren't very sensitive. Saving my frer still for tomoz, but I got a couple of normal cheap ones a whole ago. I'm just saving up some pee at the moment. Lol
But I had a cry early because my temp had a dip, I no to well it means nothing but I was so upset about o though "that's it is over". My af not due til Sunday I got a whole week yet, lol feel like giving myself a kick up the arse, but I haven't got the energy too! Lol xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> Aargh don't worry about it babe, I know how u feel, I'm having a low one today. I did the other sainsbury digi same thing as yesterday. I've read they are crap tests and the dig's aren't very sensitive. Saving my frer still for tomoz, but I got a couple of normal cheap ones a whole ago. I'm just saving up some pee at the moment. Lol
> But I had a cry early because my temp had a dip, I no to well it means nothing but I was so upset about o though "that's it is over". My af not due til Sunday I got a whole week yet, lol feel like giving myself a kick up the arse, but I haven't got the energy too! Lol xxx

Aww hun, sorry you're having a low day too!
Really hope you get your :bfp:, you are such a good source of comfort and advice to the ladies on here, i really hope this is it for you :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

Aaargh thanks that means alot. Will I tested and it was definitely bfn. I just have to see how it goes. Early days yet I s'pose. Xxxxxx


----------



## leasap

Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> claire i think you just have to let the insurance company know....
> 
> Cool, thanks xClick to expand...


congratulations :) xxxxx

H & H 9 mths xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> Aaargh thanks that means alot. Will I tested and it was definitely bfn. I just have to see how it goes. Early days yet I s'pose. Xxxxxx

10 dpo is still really early hun you're not out yet!
I'm willing the :witch: to stay away from you, hope someone steals her sat nav!


----------



## Claire1

Dont know if this will help baby2310, but my temps since ov really havent done anything. They have pretty much been around the same mark the whole time, I had a rise on cd8 and then went back down and stayed there till today...12dpo and I've had my highest yet. I def havent had a implantation dip thats for sure. This might not be good I dont know, but it might be helpful to some people worried about their temps being a bit flat.:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Claire1 said:


> Dont know if this will help baby2310, but my temps since ov really havent done anything. They have pretty much been around the same mark the whole time, I had a rise on cd8 and then went back down and stayed there till today...12dpo and I've had my highest yet. I def havent had a implantation dip thats for sure. This might not be good I dont know, but it might be helpful to some people worried about their temps being a bit flat.:hugs:

Hang in there Hispirit xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Baby2310 and HiSpirits- So sorry you are down. I had some major down days before getting my positive. The day before getting a positive test I cried to all my friends about how hard I have tried and nothing is happening etc etc, and then the next day I got a positive test. So don't give up!!! Fingers crossed for both of you!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!
> 
> could be an implantation dip hun xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe, i just don't feel that confident.
> I don't fully understand temping yet which makes it difficult too, but assumed because the temp was below my coverline that it had to be a bad signClick to expand...

Try not to read too much into your temps. Mine did strange things every month. I got an "implantation dip" every month. The only difference between the month I got a positive, and the other months, was that my temps did not fall at 14 dpo and then plummet at 15 dpo like they usually do. Other than that they were no different than any other month. :)


----------



## baby2310

Thanks claire1 and stranjegirl.
I think i don't feel well and it's making me feel crap generally, think i might be coming down with a tummy bug, go away on Friday as well and AF is due so got to start taking norethisterone on tuesday to delay it whilst we're away and worrying about taking that too.
I'm sure i'll be back to my normal happy self tomorrow.
I presumed being my second month using cbfm i might get a peak but didn't. 
I'm just so glad i took Hispirits advice last month and started temping else i wouldn't know when i ov'd. 
Feels like AF is coming but would be very early (am normally very late if anything), my (.)(.)s don't hurt like they normally do so don't think it is coming yet but can't be sure. I'm looking forward to my holiday and just relaxing for a week.


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Well i feel really rough today. Not sure if i had dodgy crispy beef from chinese last night but got a stomach ache and generally feel unwell. Sort of feel like af is coming but am only 7dpo today according to FF. CBFM is still giving me highs, will be 20th test tomorrow so no peak this month - 2nd month of using it. And temp has dropped again so guessing i may be out this month. I feel rubbish!
> 
> could be an implantation dip hun xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe, i just don't feel that confident.
> I don't fully understand temping yet which makes it difficult too, but assumed because the temp was below my coverline that it had to be a bad signClick to expand...
> 
> Try not to read too much into your temps. Mine did strange things every month. I got an "implantation dip" every month. The only difference between the month I got a positive, and the other months, was that my temps did not fall at 14 dpo and then plummet at 15 dpo like they usually do. Other than that they were no different than any other month. :)Click to expand...

thanks strangngirl, i need to hear tht so much. i've had my ff on fertility awareness, and i put it back to advanced setting today, it moved my cross hairs up todays so i'm now only 10dpo. but i had a bit of a drop in temp today and yesterday. but af not due really til sat/sun. i tested with my frer this morning but its bfn. so i'm going to leave it all alone now til the end of the week.
:hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

:hugs: hispirits. its still very early days, theres time yet to get your bfp, think we are all willing the witch to stay away from you.

hope your feeling a bit better today baby2310.

7dpo finally for me yey, had broken it down to 2 x 1WW's lol so one is over, one to go - made it a bit easier to look ahead!

hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> :hugs: hispirits. its still very early days, theres time yet to get your bfp, think we are all willing the witch to stay away from you.
> 
> hope your feeling a bit better today baby2310.
> 
> 7dpo finally for me yey, had broken it down to 2 x 1WW's lol so one is over, one to go - made it a bit easier to look ahead!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well x

thankyou, lol i like your thinking. :hugs: x


----------



## trixie79

hispirits your chart looks good, you still have loads of time for your bfp!! xxx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hispirits your chart looks good, you still have loads of time for your bfp!! xxx

Thanks trix. I'm chilling now. Gonna be patient and wait and see, gonna stay positive and hopeful. . X


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...

Congrats to all those lovely :bfp:s(claire1,trixie..sorry if i left anyone out)
Sorry the witch got you lilmisscheer...FX for next month
Hispirits..FX you get that BFP...keep positive hun :hugs:
:hugs: for everyone else in 2ww...

AFM...after a very long wait i got high on CD22 and CD23 and today i got my peak so i am a very happy bunny lol:happydance:
xxx


----------



## trixie79

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...
> 
> Congrats to all those lovely :bfp:s(claire1,trixie..sorry if i left anyone out)
> Sorry the witch got you lilmisscheer...FX for next month
> Hispirits..FX you get that BFP...keep positive hun :hugs:
> :hugs: for everyone else in 2ww...
> 
> AFM...after a very long wait i got high on CD22 and CD23 and today i got my peak so i am a very happy bunny lol:happydance:
> xxx

:sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:


----------



## charlie83

Hispirits - You still have plenty of time before af is due so fx'd for you:flower:

To any cbfm experts - As i said yesterday, i missed my testing window! It was cd6 so first day of testing. I am hoping as it was the first day it won't mess things up as chances are it would have been low anyway.
I have used my cbfm this morning cd7 - and it's high! Do you think i have messed up the month? As this is month 2 using cbfm i thought i would'nt start getting highs until a day or so before my peak?! I know that i ov'd cd19 two cycles ago, but last month opk did'nt get as dark when i tested on cd19 so may have missed it.:wacko:

Any advice appreciated!:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Hi Charlie83, 

I always start with a high from day 6 then i get my peaks either on day 9&10 or day 11&12, it only goes to low for me after the two peaks and the final high day.
Maybe you may ovulate earlier this month,

Hope all is good, 
I missed my test window last month at the beginning but still got my peaks around the normal time.

Hope its the same for u, lots of luck 




charlie83 said:


> Hispirits - You still have plenty of time before af is due so fx'd for you:flower:
> 
> To any cbfm experts - As i said yesterday, i missed my testing window! It was cd6 so first day of testing. I am hoping as it was the first day it won't mess things up as chances are it would have been low anyway.
> I have used my cbfm this morning cd7 - and it's high! Do you think i have messed up the month? As this is month 2 using cbfm i thought i would'nt start getting highs until a day or so before my peak?! I know that i ov'd cd19 two cycles ago, but last month opk did'nt get as dark when i tested on cd19 so may have missed it.:wacko:
> 
> Any advice appreciated!:flower:


----------



## charlie83

Babies777 - Thanks, i hope that's the case! Maybe i will ovulate earlier this month! I think we will start dtd tonight incase! I thought that if i ov'd on cd19 2 months ago that each month i would ov around the same time. After reading up on it online you can ov at completely different times each month!:wacko:


----------



## babies7777

Yes strange though eh, i have ovulated at different times before but my luteal phase tends to stay the same.
Af hit me full force today :cry: hit my m button on the monitor ready for next cycle. I knew deep down it would be the case as we completely missed the o window still makes me sad though.
I had my bloods done about a month ago which confirmed i was ovulating and hubby had his swimmys checked last tuesday, takes 2 weeks for the results to come back so im keeping fingers crossed they are ok. My doctor said will refer us after those results come back still hoping in the mean time the cbfm monitor works though.
I would def start :sex: now like you said incase you o earlier. We have been doing the every other day during the high days then every day when the peak comes (prior to last month) so will be going back to that. I also started temping again this morning.
Are you looking forward to your holiday? the weather here is terrible non stop rain so i def wish we were heading somewhere else sunny.




charlie83 said:


> Babies777 - Thanks, i hope that's the case! Maybe i will ovulate earlier this month! I think we will start dtd tonight incase! I thought that if i ov'd on cd19 2 months ago that each month i would ov around the same time. After reading up on it online you can ov at completely different times each month!:wacko:


----------



## trixie79

babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx


----------



## babies7777

Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
How are you feeling, any symptoms yet? 



trixie79 said:


> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx


----------



## trixie79

babies7777 said:


> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxxClick to expand...

no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...

no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? x


----------



## charlie83

babies777 - Thanks. My cycles are usually around 32 days, except last month which was 37! According to fertilty friend my next period is due when we get back from holiday. If i do ov early this month i best take supplies incase! I am hoping to come back with a lovely souvenir in the shape of a BFP though! I am looking forward to relaxing, or trying to at least! Weather is horrible here to, wind and rain!

Sorry to hear af has arrived! Hopefully this cycle will be our lucky one!:flower:


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
> is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? xClick to expand...



theres loads in my family and one set of twins on my oh family......i was the first with triplets!!!!
how you feeling hun??


----------



## leasap

congrats trixie :) and claire1

Im on CD 22 today and another high for me FFS

clearblue O test neg too.....Grrrrrrr


----------



## babies7777

oooh so exciting, keep us posted :)
Im just going to have a decaf :coffee: and snickers to cheer me up.




trixie79 said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
> is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres loads in my family and one set of twins on my oh family......i was the first with triplets!!!!
> how you feeling hun??Click to expand...

d'y no what. if i didn't know better i would say for sure im pregnant. i'm so tired i can barely move. i've been in bed again all day. since yesterday my bbs have been to painful. usually the day b4 af my the tissue under the skin gets very firm and grisly and they ache. this is different they don't feel tough just very full and heavy and the actually hurt constantly, i had to dig out a maternity bra its the only thing that makes them comfortable.
i have weird cramps in the middle of an ovulation pain and af pain, not painful though. and i keep getting hot and then cold. so i'm either coming down with something (i never get ill) or preggo, i've tried convincing myself its all in my head, but even dh has noticed by bbs and how awful and tired i look. so who knows. :wacko:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
> is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres loads in my family and one set of twins on my oh family......i was the first with triplets!!!!
> how you feeling hun??Click to expand...

yikes, well the odds aren't really in yuo favour are they, but wether you have on or more in there, i'll be praying(i'm not religious but i will) you go to term and have an easy perfect pregnancy :kiss:


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
> is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres loads in my family and one set of twins on my oh family......i was the first with triplets!!!!
> how you feeling hun??Click to expand...
> 
> d'y no what. if i didn't know better i would say for sure im pregnant. i'm so tired i can barely move. i've been in bed again all day. since yesterday my bbs have been to painful. usually the day b4 af my the tissue under the skin gets very firm and grisly and they ache. this is different they don't feel tough just very full and heavy and the actually hurt constantly, i had to dig out a maternity bra its the only thing that makes them comfortable.
> i have weird cramps in the middle of an ovulation pain and af pain, not painful though. and i keep getting hot and then cold. so i'm either coming down with something (i never get ill) or preggo, i've tried convincing myself its all in my head, but even dh has noticed by bbs and how awful and tired i look. so who knows. :wacko:Click to expand...

When are you testing again??


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, im trying to stay positive for next cycle and keeping everything crossed this will be a lucky one :happydance:
> How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> babies7777 so sorry abt AF.....horrible cow! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no none....well apart from tiredness.....but was talking to my doc and my 13 dpo bloods came back at 233....i think that might be high, so starting to crap myself abt how many is in here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no its probably normal for 13 dpo. don't worry on the number to much, just that they double every 48hrs.
> is there a history for multiple births in you or your partners family? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> theres loads in my family and one set of twins on my oh family......i was the first with triplets!!!!
> how you feeling hun??Click to expand...
> 
> d'y no what. if i didn't know better i would say for sure im pregnant. i'm so tired i can barely move. i've been in bed again all day. since yesterday my bbs have been to painful. usually the day b4 af my the tissue under the skin gets very firm and grisly and they ache. this is different they don't feel tough just very full and heavy and the actually hurt constantly, i had to dig out a maternity bra its the only thing that makes them comfortable.
> i have weird cramps in the middle of an ovulation pain and af pain, not painful though. and i keep getting hot and then cold. so i'm either coming down with something (i never get ill) or preggo, i've tried convincing myself its all in my head, but even dh has noticed by bbs and how awful and tired i look. so who knows. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing again??Click to expand...

not til the end of the week, i can't be bothered. i got bfn this morning, and my temp went down a bit yesterday and today, its all making me feel depressed. i feel like i am, so just gonna go with it for now. i'm hoping i'm one of the people who's bfp shows up at 16dpo or something. if it doesn't show up i'll cry and be sad for a day and then start again. so for the time being i'm assuming i am because i feel like i am. :winkwink:xx


----------



## trixie79

your symptoms sound very promising....rem my temps went down for abt 4 days in a row then shot up!.....i just want friday to come soon, just to see the sac, just to calm myself and convince myself that this is real!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> your symptoms sound very promising....rem my temps went down for abt 4 days in a row then shot up!.....i just want friday to come soon, just to see the sac, just to calm myself and convince myself that this is real!

did they? oh thanks trix, you don't know how reassuring that is. i feel like a nutter when science is telling me no. but every sense in my body is telling me yes. 
the waiting game is tough. i hope it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

sure i thought for sure i was out, so your still in hispirits.....i hope and pray 2 that this is it for you!!!!!xxx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> sure i thought for sure i was out, so your still in hispirits.....i hope and pray 2 that this is it for you!!!!!xxx

thanks darl' :friends:


----------



## Tobaira

Happy Monday :flower:
Sorry to hear about AF lilmisscheer & babies777.
Congrats Claire!
:hugs: and fx'd for you Hi
Charlie83 - I'm no expert (only 2nd month) but I wouldn't worry about missing the first day, especially if you tend to O later in the month.
Yay on your peak Seashells. I got my first peak today too :happydance: after having a zillion highs last month with no peak and 7 days of highs this month. I'm was so excited when I saw it, DH came into the bathroom and I was just staring at the little egg on the monitor. And the LH line on the test strip was very obvious, so I think perhaps last month I just didn't ovulate since I had nothing even close to that. By chance we happened to BD last night (yay), so tonight and tomorrow night. And tomorrow is the last quarter moon which means I'm definitely o'ing on the moon phase that I was born on this month (or within a day). So it looks like I'll be testing on June 7th (if not sooner).
:hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## babies7777

Thank you Tobaira, im cheering myself up with chocolate, happy days.
I know what you mean about seeing the egg on the monitor i always get really excited running to show hubby it. Im on day 1 at the mo so a little while to go till i see it but looking forward to getting started again. I have banned hubby from any coffee this month to see if that helps at all.

Lots of luck to u and :dust:



Tobaira said:


> Happy Monday :flower:
> Sorry to hear about AF lilmisscheer & babies777.
> Congrats Claire!
> :hugs: and fx'd for you Hi
> Charlie83 - I'm no expert (only 2nd month) but I wouldn't worry about missing the first day, especially if you tend to O later in the month.
> Yay on your peak Seashells. I got my first peak today too :happydance: after having a zillion highs last month with no peak and 7 days of highs this month. I'm was so excited when I saw it, DH came into the bathroom and I was just staring at the little egg on the monitor. And the LH line on the test strip was very obvious, so I think perhaps last month I just didn't ovulate since I had nothing even close to that. By chance we happened to BD last night (yay), so tonight and tomorrow night. And tomorrow is the last quarter moon which means I'm definitely o'ing on the moon phase that I was born on this month (or within a day). So it looks like I'll be testing on June 7th (if not sooner).
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## babies7777

Thanks, the :witch: is being particularly mean so i def think we deserve our bfps asap.
Mine are usually between 24-26 so i may get to share some of your tww with u.
That would be the best souvenir ever, i always think things happen when they are meant to so hopefully this will be our time. 
lots of :dust:



charlie83 said:


> babies777 - Thanks. My cycles are usually around 32 days, except last month which was 37! According to fertilty friend my next period is due when we get back from holiday. If i do ov early this month i best take supplies incase! I am hoping to come back with a lovely souvenir in the shape of a BFP though! I am looking forward to relaxing, or trying to at least! Weather is horrible here to, wind and rain!
> 
> Sorry to hear af has arrived! Hopefully this cycle will be our lucky one!:flower:


----------



## _dreamer_

kerrie-x got her BFP in the last couple of days!!!! i was so excited to see another BFP but i spoke to her and she said she stopped using the cbfm a couple of months ago. 

do you think we should take out people's results from the stats on the first page who arent using the cbfm (sorry beesbella i know this includes you) because it skews the results when they arent using the cbfm at the time? what do you think futuremama? and what does everyone else think? or are the stats to show the people on the thread rather than the usage of the cbfm?


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> kerrie-x got her BFP in the last couple of days!!!! i was so excited to see another BFP but i spoke to her and she said she stopped using the cbfm a couple of months ago.
> 
> do you think we should take out people's results from the stats on the first page who arent using the cbfm (sorry beesbella i know this includes you) because it skews the results when they arent using the cbfm at the time? what do you think futuremama? and what does everyone else think? or are the stats to show the people on the thread rather than the usage of the cbfm?

yeah i think its the fairest way.:bfp:through the use of cbfm only xx xxxxx


----------



## Future Mama

I just removed the ones that weren't using the cbfm


----------



## Kerrie-x

_dreamer_ said:


> kerrie-x got her BFP in the last couple of days!!!! i was so excited to see another BFP but i spoke to her and she said she stopped using the cbfm a couple of months ago.
> 
> do you think we should take out people's results from the stats on the first page who arent using the cbfm (sorry beesbella i know this includes you) because it skews the results when they arent using the cbfm at the time? what do you think futuremama? and what does everyone else think? or are the stats to show the people on the thread rather than the usage of the cbfm?

To be fair though, the CBFM got me used to my cycles and when i ovulate, so obviously i knew when to BD most months


----------



## _dreamer_

Kerrie-x said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> kerrie-x got her BFP in the last couple of days!!!! i was so excited to see another BFP but i spoke to her and she said she stopped using the cbfm a couple of months ago.
> 
> do you think we should take out people's results from the stats on the first page who arent using the cbfm (sorry beesbella i know this includes you) because it skews the results when they arent using the cbfm at the time? what do you think futuremama? and what does everyone else think? or are the stats to show the people on the thread rather than the usage of the cbfm?
> 
> To be fair though, the CBFM got me used to my cycles and when i ovulate, so obviously i knew when to BD most monthsClick to expand...

that is a good point kerrie! hmm don't know whats best. maybe kerrie should stay in then? whereas beesbella had never used it?


----------



## Kerrie-x

Over a 12 month period, i used it for 9 of those months x


----------



## baby2310

:flower: hey ladies.
Sorry about bfn HiSpirits, like the others have said it's still early so try to stay positive and get plenty of rest, it sounds like you need it at the moment.

Feeling a bit brighter today, apart from stressed of work and stll getting my wierd tummy aches/cramps. Not sure whats happening there. 
Temps have risen above my coverline today, not that it necessarily means anything but just feel better about that. No symptoms other than those cramps tho so doubt it's a :bfp: for me this cycle.
Have to start taking my norethisterone tomorrow so will take a test before hand but will only be 9 dpo so not much chance of seeing anything anyway.
Hoping i can still fly on Friday what with the volcano erupting, fx'd.


----------



## _dreamer_

Kerrie-x said:


> Over a 12 month period, i used it for 9 of those months x

in that case my opinion would be that kerrie should be added back in as she has used it to get her bfp :)

what date did you test hun? x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Well my cycles have been all over since having Maddison, but i tested on CD31 (20th May) x


----------



## Future Mama

I just updated Kerrie-x, I also saw on another thread that Jetset got her :bfp: today, her first cycle using the cbfm!


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations Kerrie-X & Jetset! x


----------



## _dreamer_

woop woop this is a luuuuuucky month heres hoping for a few more BFP's too.

(i was commenting on jetset's test thread and hadnt realised she was this thread, thought I recognised her!) congrats again jetset, and again kerrie. here's to the cbfm and all the other hard work thats gone into the bfp's xxx


----------



## baby2310

did you have any symptoms Kerrie-X and how many dpo were you when you got your :bfp: ?


----------



## lilrojo

well I will have to removed from the list.. yes I got my BFP.. but it isnt sticking.. in the process of miscarrying.. so back using the cbfm next cycle..


----------



## baby2310

so sorry lilrojo, :hugs: x


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> well I will have to removed from the list.. yes I got my BFP.. but it isnt sticking.. in the process of miscarrying.. so back using the cbfm next cycle..

Oh no I am so sorry :( Big hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

lilrojo said:


> well I will have to removed from the list.. yes I got my BFP.. but it isnt sticking.. in the process of miscarrying.. so back using the cbfm next cycle..

I'm so sorry:hugs: I'm gonna keep you on the list since you did get your :bfp: using the cbfm.


----------



## LadyL

So sorry lilrojo!! Good luck with continuing ttc!! Lots of people who miscarry turn around and get pregnant again right away! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

[/QUOTE]

d'y no what. if i didn't know better i would say for sure im pregnant. i'm so tired i can barely move. i've been in bed again all day. since yesterday my bbs have been to painful. usually the day b4 af my the tissue under the skin gets very firm and grisly and they ache. this is different they don't feel tough just very full and heavy and the actually hurt constantly, i had to dig out a maternity bra its the only thing that makes them comfortable.
i have weird cramps in the middle of an ovulation pain and af pain, not painful though. and i keep getting hot and then cold. so i'm either coming down with something (i never get ill) or preggo, i've tried convincing myself its all in my head, but even dh has noticed by bbs and how awful and tired i look. so who knows. :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Those are big signs hispirits! And you are still very early! You are very intuitive so trust yourself!!! Fingers are crossed for you!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. gonna use my cbfm again this cycle.. so who knows.. maybe I will get a sticky one.. Its been a long hard day.. but I must say Im happy it happened early this time instead of 12 weeks like last time.. not waiting to try again.. didnt last time either.. and it took 6 months.. hoping not that long.. calling a womens fertility doctor at a different clinic.. to see about getting things checked into.. my dr doesnt want to do anything till i have had 3 mcs.. and I dont want to have to go through another one just to get checked out..


----------



## LilMissCheer

lilrojo :hugs:

Hispirits - it sounds promising despite your :bfn: chick - stay positive and FX'ed for everyone waiting to test. I'm on cd 3, ill be back in the mix in a week. Defo giving it a good crack this month. Third time lucky and all that :thumbup:


:dust: for everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

lilrojo said:


> well I will have to removed from the list.. yes I got my BFP.. but it isnt sticking.. in the process of miscarrying.. so back using the cbfm next cycle..

Oh dear, I'm so sorry, thinking of you xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks strangirl & lilmisscherr xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

:hugs: i'm so sorry lilrojo, i hope you get get into the fertility clinic ok. 

how are you feeling today hispirits? 

x


----------



## charlie83

Lilrojo - So sorry hun. Good luck with the doc and the next cycle ttc :hugs:

Congrats to the BFP's! Throw some babydust our way!:flower:

I'm cd8 today - another high! Wondering if i am going to ov early this month?!


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> :hugs: i'm so sorry lilrojo, i hope you get get into the fertility clinic ok.
> 
> how are you feeling today hispirits?
> 
> x

i alot better so far, thank god, i thought i was dying yesterday i was a right mess. it kicked in about 11 am yesterday so i'll see how i go, but so far my head feels like its back on my shoulders which is good, i can concentrate a bit better now.
how are you doing? 

xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

I'm feeling fine, 8doo and not a single symptom. don't know whether im out or whether having no symptoms is good, I know some people say they had none the month of their bfp. Glad to hear you are feeling better today. When are you going to test again hun? x


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> I'm feeling fine, 8doo and not a single symptom. don't know whether im out or whether having no symptoms is good, I know some people say they had none the month of their bfp. Glad to hear you are feeling better today. When are you going to test again hun? x

I think symptoms can sometimes be a bad thing, especially if u get bfn. With my last 2 pregnancies I didn't notice any major changed until a day or so b4 af so I don't think ur out Hun, far from it.symptoms r hard work, I totally feel pregnant and I'm gonna be totally gutted if I'm not. So your probably in the best position.
Lol I was feeling better today, I'm wiped our again not and been laying on the sofa dozing since 12 , lol :sleep:
I'm gonna see what my temps do if the go up tomorrow I'll get a test for Thursday morning, if they go back down I'll hold off for a bit, I don't wanna see another bfn really I'd rather af just turn up.xxx


----------



## baby2310

No symptoms for me either ladies. Bfn today at 9 dpo, had to take test cos of medication. Temps have gone back down again too. Feel like my bfp is never gonna happen. Finding it tough to keep things together today


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> No symptoms for me either ladies. Bfn today at 9 dpo, had to take test cos of medication. Temps have gone back down again too. Feel like my bfp is never gonna happen. Finding it tough to keep things together today

I'm sorry you're feeling down today:hugs:. I know what you mean though, I feel like I'm never going to get pregnant either! I'm 5dpo today and no symptoms yet, although this month I'm trying not to read into every little twinge or ache. My sister in law is visiting from out of town this weekend and she started trying to get pregnant this month and we both ovulated within a couple days of each other. She already told me she thinks she's pregnant, and I'm honestly going to be kind of upset if she already is. Anyways, good luck to everyone testing soon! I hope we get some more :bfp:s on the first page soon!


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: to lilrojo and baby310 and future.. and everyone else that could use a hug today. Looks like it's kind of a down day around here. Maybe some :juggle: to cheer everyone up (although it would be funnier in real life since I can't juggle)

Right now it's raining buckets here with lots of thunder which is pretty weird at 9:30 in the morning :shipw: Usually we only have afternoon thunderstorms. Besides that just a mellow day here. Lots of work to do though, hopefully it makes the day go by fast.

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, dont read too much into your temps. I think I said before, I had really flat temps. They were above cover line, but not that high at all..only now have I started to get high temps!
Symptoms are over rated, I totally thought I was out. I had the opposite cm to what your supposed to get, I had sticky/dry/gloopy... your supposed to get watery cm. No sore bb's, only very slightly now. Have to admit I was tired for a couple of days, but I get that anyway sometimes. 
So ladies dont loose hope because of your lack of symptoms, its not nec a bad thing!
Goes to show not everyone is text book. 
If you are one of the lucky ones to be getting symptoms, I hope it leads to your BFP!!! :)

I just had a nose a your temps hispirit, and they are looking good....much more like they should unlike mine!! I hope you're a "text book" BFP, your temps and symptoms are looking that way:)


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Hi all, dont read too much into your temps. I think I said before, I had really flat temps. They were above cover line, but not that high at all..only now have I started to get high temps!
> Symptoms are over rated, I totally thought I was out. I had the opposite cm to what your supposed to get, I had sticky/dry/gloopy... your supposed to get watery cm. No sore bb's, only very slightly now. Have to admit I was tired for a couple of days, but I get that anyway sometimes.
> So ladies dont loose hope because of your lack of symptoms, its not nec a bad thing!
> Goes to show not everyone is text book.
> If you are one of the lucky ones to be getting symptoms, I hope it leads to your BFP!!! :)
> 
> I just had a nose a your temps hispirit, and they are looking good....much more like they should unlike mine!! I hope you're a "text book" BFP, your
> temps and symptoms are looking that way:)

Your totally right Clair, girls feeling down listening to her! 5dpo is very early to expect symptoms, u may have not implanted yet.

Yeah everything seems to be 'looking' good with me, wether it I'd or not we'll have to wait and see, I just keep hoping. Xxxxxx


----------



## trixie79

lilrojo im so so sorry for your loss, i hope you get a sticky bean soon. 

girls i hadnt any symptoms either, just exhaustion and the banana and salt thing but thats it, and i still dont! so chins up.....COME ON BFP's

id say we will have a few BFP's over the weekend FX


----------



## baby2310

Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
:dust: to us all xx


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
> Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
> Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
> HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
> Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
> Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
> :dust: to us all xx

hey your chart is looking good, you've had an implantation dip! xx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
> Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
> Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
> HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
> Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
> Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
> :dust: to us all xx
> 
> hey your chart is looking good, you've had an implantation dip! xxClick to expand...


Do you think? See had pretty big dip then went up then gone below coverline twice since. (Bit of a rollercoaster, much how i'm feeling lol) Wasn't that hopeful.


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
> Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
> Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
> HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
> Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
> Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
> :dust: to us all xx
> 
> hey your chart is looking good, you've had an implantation dip! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think? See had pretty big dip then went up then gone below coverline twice since. (Bit of a rollercoaster, much how i'm feeling lol) Wasn't that hopeful.Click to expand...

it can double dip, it'll prob shoot back up tomoz, remember theres no text book to a preg chart, theres definite way it should look, i saw one the dropped down every day for four days and shot back up and ended bfp. have you looked through the gallerys on ff? i do always, always compare my past o temps to others and over lay them, it gives be confidence in my temps when i see one the same is mine that ended in bfp. xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
> Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
> Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
> HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
> Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
> Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
> :dust: to us all xx
> 
> hey your chart is looking good, you've had an implantation dip! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think? See had pretty big dip then went up then gone below coverline twice since. (Bit of a rollercoaster, much how i'm feeling lol) Wasn't that hopeful.Click to expand...
> 
> it can double dip, it'll prob shoot back up tomoz, remember theres no text book to a preg chart, theres definite way it should look, i saw one the dropped down every day for four days and shot back up and ended bfp. have you looked through the gallerys on ff? i do always, always compare my past o temps to others and over lay them, it gives be confidence in my temps when i see one the same is mine that ended in bfp. xxxClick to expand...

I haven't but i will now!
Thanks hun, you've made me feel loads better now :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind encouraging words ladies, i think we're all just having a bit of down day, it's a comfort to know i'm not the only one feeling this way tho.
> Hope we get some more :bfp:s in the next few days.
> Futuremama, fx'd you get symptoms leading to a :bfp: in the next few days hun
> HiSpirits, really hope you are a textbook case, and that when you next poas you get your :bfp:
> Tobaira, thanks for trying to jolly us up. Hope you are well, not sure which cd you are on but whatever it is i hope it leads to your :bfp: too
> Claire1 & Trixie79, thanks for the encouraging words, its so easy to feel negative but it's lovely when people who have gotten their :bfp: take the time to offer words of hope. Hope your little beans are snuggled safely inside you and you have a happy & healthy 9 months
> :dust: to us all xx
> 
> hey your chart is looking good, you've had an implantation dip! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think? See had pretty big dip then went up then gone below coverline twice since. (Bit of a rollercoaster, much how i'm feeling lol) Wasn't that hopeful.Click to expand...
> 
> it can double dip, it'll prob shoot back up tomoz, remember theres no text book to a preg chart, theres definite way it should look, i saw one the dropped down every day for four days and shot back up and ended bfp. have you looked through the gallerys on ff? i do always, always compare my past o temps to others and over lay them, it gives be confidence in my temps when i see one the same is mine that ended in bfp. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't but i will now!
> Thanks hun, you've made me feel loads better now :kiss:Click to expand...

do u no how to do it?


----------



## Hispirits

go to galleries, then charts, then click on find charts like yours, then click in post o temps and what ever else you want to include. the in category click on pregnancy, scroll down and click search 
when you find one similar to yours at the bottom of the chart it'll say overlay,click that and you can over lay yours .xxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks so much hun, what would we do without you on this thread!
I have found a few like mine that ended with :bfp: which as given me hope.
I know it doesn't mean that i will get mine, but i feel a lot more positive.
Thanks again hun x


----------



## Tobaira

TMI warning.. Have any of you ever had spotting during ovulation? I noticed it last night after bd and I thought perhaps we just had too much enthusiasm :blush:, but I'm still spotting today and it's redder than it was last night, although not as much. Enough to show on a liner last night and this morning, but this afternoon just when I wiped. No cramping just a little discomfort (which could really just be in my head too). Never really have had it happen before so I'm not sure what's causing it. Am on CD16 and got my peaks yesterday and today (although it didn't ask for a stick today, I did one anyways). We were going to bd again tonight but now I'm not sure we should. Thoughts?


----------



## baby2310

I had that last cycle hun, on cd 18 and i ov'd around 5 - 7 days later.
It was quite red to start so i put a liner on, when i went to the loo later there was nothing on the liner and just a little on the lp.
I put it down to ov bleeding, when do you normally ov?


----------



## Tobaira

baby2310 said:


> I had that last cycle hun, on cd 18 and i ov'd around 5 - 7 days later.
> It was quite red to start so i put a liner on, when i went to the loo later there was nothing on the liner and just a little on the lp.
> I put it down to ov bleeding, when do you normally ov?

I don't really have a normal since my cycles vary in length and this is the first month I got a peak on the cbfm (2nd mo using). I'm guessing I ovulated either yesterday or today. I guess it could ov bleeding, I just never have had that before


----------



## baby2310

I hadn't either hun and was pretty worried until i came on here. Sounds like it's getting lighter hun so i wouldn't worry x


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Thanks so much hun, what would we do without you on this thread!
> I have found a few like mine that ended with :bfp: which as given me hope.
> I know it doesn't mean that i will get mine, but i feel a lot more positive.
> Thanks again hun x

:blush:
:kiss:


----------



## lotusflower

Hey everyone, Sounds like it's been a days of highs and lows for a lot of you on here. Since TTC that's how I've felt too. It's only been a few months but so slow at some points and times goes by quick too! I'm really hopeful for all of us this month. And really feel like since using the monitor that I understand my body a bit better. I know we DTD at all the right times this month and so now I'm just waiting to test. Unfortunately I've been trying not to symptom spot, but that seems to be a lot of what I'm doing. Have had some twinges one one side for about 3 days now. Does that mean anything? I'm about 8 DPO today. I'm trying to wait until Thursday or Friday to test because I really don't want to see the BFN as it's so hard seeing it the last few months.

Also wondering, today was the last stick for this cycle (20).. what happens next with the monitor? AF isn't expected to arrive till Friday, so will the monitor start flashing m? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Chart looking good Hispirits!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

lotusflower said:


> Hey everyone, Sounds like it's been a days of highs and lows for a lot of you on here. Since TTC that's how I've felt too. It's only been a few months but so slow at some points and times goes by quick too! I'm really hopeful for all of us this month. And really feel like since using the monitor that I understand my body a bit better. I know we DTD at all the right times this month and so now I'm just waiting to test. Unfortunately I've been trying not to symptom spot, but that seems to be a lot of what I'm doing. Have had some twinges one one side for about 3 days now. Does that mean anything? I'm about 8 DPO today. I'm trying to wait until Thursday or Friday to test because I really don't want to see the BFN as it's so hard seeing it the last few months.
> 
> Also wondering, today was the last stick for this cycle (20).. what happens next with the monitor? AF isn't expected to arrive till Friday, so will the monitor start flashing m?
> 
> Thanks!!!

Im not sure about symtoms sine I was only off bc for 6 months and all pms symptoms seemed new to me. I think if it a new symptom for you then it is a good sign!! :) Fingers crossed for you!!
Not sure when the monitor starts to flash...


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> No symptoms for me either ladies. Bfn today at 9 dpo, had to take test cos of medication. Temps have gone back down again too. Feel like my bfp is never gonna happen. Finding it tough to keep things together today

I think it is a good sign that you had a temp dip but no af!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

lotusflower said:


> Hey everyone, Sounds like it's been a days of highs and lows for a lot of you on here. Since TTC that's how I've felt too. It's only been a few months but so slow at some points and times goes by quick too! I'm really hopeful for all of us this month. And really feel like since using the monitor that I understand my body a bit better. I know we DTD at all the right times this month and so now I'm just waiting to test. Unfortunately I've been trying not to symptom spot, but that seems to be a lot of what I'm doing. Have had some twinges one one side for about 3 days now. Does that mean anything? I'm about 8 DPO today. I'm trying to wait until Thursday or Friday to test because I really don't want to see the BFN as it's so hard seeing it the last few months.
> 
> Also wondering, today was the last stick for this cycle (20).. what happens next with the monitor? AF isn't expected to arrive till Friday, so will the monitor start flashing m?
> 
> Thanks!!!

hi lotusflower,
m starts to flash a few days before af is due, so yes it will start flashing soon. if this is your first cycle, it won't know your exact cycle length so i guess it assumes 28 day cycles and starts to flash a few days before this. or it might go by DPO i'm not sure. after my last stick i then didnt turn my monitor on until CD25 last month (my first month) and it was flashing then. it always uses sticks in lots of 20, so if you dont ov within the first 10 it will ask for 10 more. second month, it should know more accurately when you will ov so will try to get your 10 sticks around then. and also it will know how long your cycle was from the previous month, so will be more accurate in m flashing x


----------



## _dreamer_

morning ladies :)

wow stranjgirl just seen your ticker - 7 weeks 4 days pregnant, how did you get that pregnant that quickly lol! thats so great hun.

really sorry to those having low days :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

well 9dpo today, getting there in this 2ww. off to leeds today to do a customer presentation, its a couple of hours drive so going to be a long day


----------



## Hispirits

temp went down this morning and i have af type pains :sad1: shes not due til sunday, saturday at the earliest :cry:
not looking good x


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..

After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
xxxx


----------



## leasap

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..
> 
> After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
> xxxx


Hi there is this your first cycle using the cbfm??!! I'm on day 24 today and still getting highs :( x


----------



## Hispirits

tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx

ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

leasap said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..
> 
> After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi there is this your first cycle using the cbfm??!! I'm on day 24 today and still getting highs :( xClick to expand...

Hi there
Yes 1st mnth on CBFM...used 20 sticks, had sooo many lows then 2 highs 2 peaks . Is this your 1st month???
xxx


----------



## leasap

SeaShells said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..
> 
> After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi there is this your first cycle using the cbfm??!! I'm on day 24 today and still getting highs :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> Yes 1st mnth on CBFM...used 20 sticks, had sooo many lows then 2 highs 2 peaks . Is this your 1st month???
> xxxClick to expand...


yes first month using it......hoping next cycle it will give me a peak :) xxxx

BTW how do i change it to a new time for the evening for next cycle, im thinking that the morning its not detecting it :(?? And does it restart when it detects period, going to b confused when af arrives (if she arrives)

or does it just restart for new cycle or do i have to restart it??:dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx
> 
> ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah maybe. 
i've never got a bfp until after af was late before, but i'm just going to assume i'm not now. and i won't test again until af is late which will be monday. xxx


----------



## Tobaira

seashells - I think it may stop asking for sticks after you peak. Mine actually stopped asking for them after my first peak (although I still used one on the day of the second peak to read manually).

leasap - You'll restart it when it's time. The days will keep passing and the m will start blinking but until you hit the button it doesn't know that your cycle ended. It's easy to change the time, just on your first day hit the m around the time you want to test, then it should set the testing window around that time. I didn't have any peaks in my first cycle too just a whole lot of highs - it should only ask for 20 sticks before it stops (that's what mine did).

:hugs: Hi - fx'd for you

a little down again today, the spotting has actually become heavier and is like a light period at this point instead of just spotting and my left ovary area is sore. I'll give it more time and hope it goes away in the next day or two. Just is making me a bit anxious even though I know it could be just regular ovulation bleeding. 

:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> morning ladies :)
> 
> wow stranjgirl just seen your ticker - 7 weeks 4 days pregnant, how did you get that pregnant that quickly lol! thats so great hun.
> 
> really sorry to those having low days :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> well 9dpo today, getting there in this 2ww. off to leeds today to do a customer presentation, its a couple of hours drive so going to be a long day

I know, although for me it seems like it has been an eternity because I have been spotting every day for the past week and half. I keep going to the doctor thinking I am miscarrying and so far as of yesterday, so good. I was measuring a day behind, but the doctor said it didn't matter. We'll see, keeping my fingers crossed but staying realistic too!

When are you testing?? I hate that last few days of the 2ww. It's so hard not to test, but we know we sholdn't! Keep yourself busy these next few days!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no :( You are still early though. Do you usually get af type pains this early? I got them late at night at 11 dpo and that was kinda a sign for me because I don't get cramps. You are still to early for af which makes me think something else is happening in there??


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> seashells - I think it may stop asking for sticks after you peak. Mine actually stopped asking for them after my first peak (although I still used one on the day of the second peak to read manually).
> 
> leasap - You'll restart it when it's time. The days will keep passing and the m will start blinking but until you hit the button it doesn't know that your cycle ended. It's easy to change the time, just on your first day hit the m around the time you want to test, then it should set the testing window around that time. I didn't have any peaks in my first cycle too just a whole lot of highs - it should only ask for 20 sticks before it stops (that's what mine did).
> 
> :hugs: Hi - fx'd for you
> 
> a little down again today, the spotting has actually become heavier and is like a light period at this point instead of just spotting and my left ovary area is sore. I'll give it more time and hope it goes away in the next day or two. Just is making me a bit anxious even though I know it could be just regular ovulation bleeding.
> 
> :dust:

What dpo are you? Didn't trixie, or someone have that at 2 dpo on the month of her bfp? I spotted from ovulation to 14 dpo do to a sensitive cervix, but I have read that implantation in fact can take place as early as 2 dpo. It isn't common, but it is possible!


----------



## Tobaira

StranjeGirl said:


> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> a little down again today, the spotting has actually become heavier and is like a light period at this point instead of just spotting and my left ovary area is sore. I'll give it more time and hope it goes away in the next day or two. Just is making me a bit anxious even though I know it could be just regular ovulation bleeding.
> 
> What dpo are you? Didn't trixie, or someone have that at 2 dpo on the month of her bfp? I spotted from ovulation to 14 dpo do to a sensitive cervix, but I have read that implantation in fact can take place as early as 2 dpo. It isn't common, but it is possible!Click to expand...

I'm either 1 or 2 dpo - but it started basically when I think I started ovulating. Got the peak in the AM on Mon, bd that night and started spotting pretty much right after, it lightened a little then got heavier but now it's getting lighter again. So I don't think it's implantation (although I would love to be wrong!). I just need to put it out of my mind for now - stop worrying about things that are out of my control. Maybe our timing was just perfect and we bd at the exact moment I was ovulating! =)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so Im planning to use my cbfm again this month.. will be month 2.. dont know if you want to readd me or what... lol


----------



## Future Mama

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. so Im planning to use my cbfm again this month.. will be month 2.. dont know if you want to readd me or what... lol

Of course we're gonna add you!! Let me know when you plan on testing next month! :dust:


----------



## _dreamer_

SeaShells said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..
> 
> After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi there is this your first cycle using the cbfm??!! I'm on day 24 today and still getting highs :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> Yes 1st mnth on CBFM...used 20 sticks, had sooo many lows then 2 highs 2 peaks . Is this your 1st month???
> xxxClick to expand...

hey seashells, i think it asks for sticks in batches of 10 - so if it detects your peak in the 10, it wont carry on asking for the second 10 (it knows thats just a waste of money). the machine goes into automatic mode when you get your first peak, it then would always give a second peak followed by a high if you carried on so theres no point. if you dont get your first peak in 10, it starts the second batch of 10 and will ask for them until they are all finished (rather than until you peak). I always count 1DPO as day after the second peak, so I'd say yes its 1DPO for you hun :)


----------



## lilrojo

Should be around June 22nd.. Thanks.. :) Good luck to you ladies testing soon..


----------



## _dreamer_

leasap said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leasap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> To you all!!! seems like alot going on at mo... Extra :hugs: for those in 2ww..
> 
> After 2 highs and 2 peaks my CBFM didnt ask for a stick today, i am glad it didnt as i would have to open a new batch but just wondered if this is mormal? It dropped to high which i expected (and battery symbol lol) but thought it would ask for a couple more sticks?? I know this is prob a silly Q but is today DPO1 for me??? :blush:...
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Hi there is this your first cycle using the cbfm??!! I'm on day 24 today and still getting highs :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> Yes 1st mnth on CBFM...used 20 sticks, had sooo many lows then 2 highs 2 peaks . Is this your 1st month???
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yes first month using it......hoping next cycle it will give me a peak :) xxxx
> 
> BTW how do i change it to a new time for the evening for next cycle, im thinking that the morning its not detecting it :(?? And does it restart when it detects period, going to b confused when af arrives (if she arrives)
> 
> or does it just restart for new cycle or do i have to restart it??:dohh:Click to expand...


is fmu better for this as well as pg tests? just wondering if evening pee would be weaker so even less chance of detecting? does anyone else test in the evening and been fine? x


----------



## _dreamer_

Hispirits said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx
> 
> ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah maybe.
> i've never got a bfp until after af was late before, but i'm just going to assume i'm not now. and i won't test again until af is late which will be monday. xxxClick to expand...

its so horrible seeing bfn's. hope its just that its too early still xxx


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx
> 
> ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah maybe.
> i've never got a bfp until after af was late before, but i'm just going to assume i'm not now. and i won't test again until af is late which will be monday. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> its so horrible seeing bfn's. hope its just that its too early still xxxClick to expand...

i know, knowing my luck my temp will rise again tomoz and i'll assume i am again, i gonna try not to temp next month(especially after o) and i'm gonna make sure i can hold back from testing until af is due, because i'm driving myself nuts this cycle. :dohh:
thanks every one tho xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx
> 
> ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah maybe.
> i've never got a bfp until after af was late before, but i'm just going to assume i'm not now. and i won't test again until af is late which will be monday. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> its so horrible seeing bfn's. hope its just that its too early still xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i know, knowing my luck my temp will rise again tomoz and i'll assume i am again, i gonna try not to temp next month(especially after o) and i'm gonna make sure i can hold back from testing until af is due, because i'm driving myself nuts this cycle. :dohh:
> thanks every one tho xxxxClick to expand...

I said the same thing every month. I told my dh ahead of time to take the thermometer away from me after O was confirmed, and then I got mad at him when he tried :( I am still temping :( It is addicting and horrible!!!


----------



## Hispirits

its doing my brain in, i look at it a thousand times a day, i don't know what i expect to see! i think i'm a fruit loop, i just feel really cross with my self and foolish for believing i was, (i still feel i am,) but i'm deny it now cause i feel like a twat thinking i am when i'm not. 

xxxxx


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tested on frer today bfn, so gonna leave it alone now. xxx
> 
> ah hispirits im sorry........maybe its still early???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah maybe.
> i've never got a bfp until after af was late before, but i'm just going to assume i'm not now. and i won't test again until af is late which will be monday. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> its so horrible seeing bfn's. hope its just that its too early still xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i know, knowing my luck my temp will rise again tomoz and i'll assume i am again, i gonna try not to temp next month(especially after o) and i'm gonna make sure i can hold back from testing until af is due, because i'm driving myself nuts this cycle. :dohh:
> thanks every one tho xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs:try and stay positive, like you said you always got your BFPs when AF was late :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, sorry for those still getting :bfn:s, remember you're not out unless you know who shows x
HiSpirits, i still think everything is pointing towards your :bfp: when is af due? Maybe test after then, like you say you had it when af was late last time, fx'd for you :hugs:

I have just added my latest temp to my chart, still looking like a rollercoaster.
Unfortunately i can't even go by af being late because i'm on medication to delay it for my hols. I have stopped testing tho, really don't think it's worth it at the moment. Maybe when i come back off hols.


----------



## LadyL

So sorry lots of you are having down days.... Best of luck to everyone!!
I had a bit of a down day today too....my cousin had a baby today @ the hospital I work at, and I couldn't bring myself to go up there and see him and the new baby! Isn't that terrible?! I just knew it would get me upset!! I'm gonna try to go by tomorrow... maybe it'll stimulate my uterus into making me a baby!! Ha!

So, all of you have got me thinking about starting to temp next cycle (if AF decides to show her ugly face again!!) But, I don't know how well it will work with my work schedule....
I get up at 4 am on days I work, and sleep in til at least 8 or 9 on off days. I def. don't want to have to wake up at 4 every day to temp. So, do y'all think it would be completely pointless to temp? How much of a difference will it make in my temps taking 4-5 hours later on some days? I really want to do it, but I also don't need one more thing to obsess over every day either!!

I am also getting my progesterone level (will be 7 DPO) checked on Sunday. So, hopefully it will be a high number!! I got it checked back in January and it was 11. The Dr. said that anything over 10 means that you ovulated. Since I'm hitting the 6 month mark, I decided to get it checked again since it was so close being borderline low last time. **I'm also tempted to get them to do a blood hcg level too, just in case I happen to be preg, it would show up a little earlier than a urine test, but I'm gonna try to resist so I don't spend the money on something so unsure!! But we'll see!!

Good luck to everyone testing!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Has anyone had 7 days of Highs without having a Peak.....??? I normally have 2-3 Highs and thats all...but this cycle is strange for some reason.....Also my husband just left for a 6 month deployment so its all she wrote for us for another 6 months if this didn't work :(


----------



## leasap

AndreaFlorida said:


> Has anyone had 7 days of Highs without having a Peak.....??? I normally have 2-3 Highs and thats all...but this cycle is strange for some reason.....Also my husband just left for a 6 month deployment so its all she wrote for us for another 6 months if this didn't work :(


Morning I'm on cd 25 today and I got all highs from cd 9-24!!! First month using the cbfm :(

Hoping next month I will get a peak x


----------



## _dreamer_

10dpo tested and bfn i think lol. 

there might be (or i might be getting line eyes, or it may be an evap) the faintest of faint lines when i look at it in daylight which was there within the 10 minutes. i didnt notice in the 3 because was still in bed with only our light on. im not sure if ive ever looked at them in daylight before so maybe thats normal (i've actually only ever taken about 5 tests). given me a little hope at least.

i had a dream i got a bfp last night, my first ever so here's hoping its a sign. will try and wait it out until tomorrow morning now!


----------



## Hispirits

Oooo sounds good! Fx 4 u, I hope it's the start of ur bfp.

I'm out for sure now, temp fell again today, miot symptoms have gone or are reduced. :shrug: never mind, always next month. Xxxxx


----------



## baby2310

You re not out yet hispirits, not unless she shows remember. Good luck dreamer, hope this is it for you. My temp has gone up again today, not really sure what effect my norethisterone is having tho so my chart my not be all that accurate this month


----------



## Future Mama

AndreaFlorida said:


> Has anyone had 7 days of Highs without having a Peak.....??? I normally have 2-3 Highs and thats all...but this cycle is strange for some reason.....Also my husband just left for a 6 month deployment so its all she wrote for us for another 6 months if this didn't work :(

Yes it's normal to have lots of highs before your peak even if you've never had that before. You may also get highs and not even get a peak some months. I've been using the monitor for 3 months and every month is completely different for me, the first month I got 8 highs and then my peaks, last month I had 2 highs and a peak and this month it went straight from low to peak. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Oooo sounds good! Fx 4 u, I hope it's the start of ur bfp.
> 
> I'm out for sure now, temp fell again today, miot symptoms have gone or are reduced. :shrug: never mind, always next month. Xxxxx

Like baby said, your not out until the :witch: shows up! I really hope you get your :bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm 7dpo today and have had NO symptoms. Usually my boobs start getting sore around 6dpo, but I feel nothing at all. I'm really hoping this is a good sign, but not feeling very hopeful this month. I already took a test today (I know, I'm a poas addict), but I'm going to try and wait until atleast 10dpo to take another one.


----------



## Hispirits

thanks girls
my fx r crossed for all of you this cycle.
xxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

still got my fingers crossed for you hispirits. Can i have an updated testing date for next cycle please? It'll be 16th June. Ta x


----------



## workingttc

hi ladies. so much to catch up on here! 

hispirits, don't lose hope - for us ladies with longer LPs (13, 14, 15 days), i've definitely seen BFP charts where the temp is down at 13 DPO and back up at 14. you're definitely not out yet! 

dreamer, i hope that's the beginnning of your BFP!

futuremama and baby2310, your charts are looking good! 

stranjegirl, i can't believe you're already so far along!! that is so exciting! and your doctor sounds fabulous.

andrea, i got 7 highs my first 2 months with the cbfm and 6 this time, so i think that's perfectly normal.

anyone i've missed, good luck!! and can i get a new test date for my 3rd cbfm cycle? June 8 please (this will be after AF is missed, so we'll see if i can hold out that long!). FX'd for everyone! I hope june is as lucky as late may has been so far.


----------



## Hispirits

thanks xxx


----------



## Hispirits

workingttc said:


> hi ladies. so much to catch up on here!
> 
> hispirits, don't lose hope - for us ladies with longer LPs (13, 14, 15 days), i've definitely seen BFP charts where the temp is down at 13 DPO and back up at 14. you're definitely not out yet!
> 
> dreamer, i hope that's the beginnning of your BFP!
> 
> futuremama and baby2310, your charts are looking good!
> 
> stranjegirl, i can't believe you're already so far along!! that is so exciting! and your doctor sounds fabulous.
> 
> andrea, i got 7 highs my first 2 months with the cbfm and 6 this time, so i think that's perfectly normal.
> 
> anyone i've missed, good luck!! and can i get a new test date for my 3rd cbfm cycle? June 8 please (this will be after AF is missed, so we'll see if i can hold out that long!). FX'd for everyone! I hope june is as lucky as late may has been so far.

thanks so much, we'll see tomorrow xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> I'm 7dpo today and have had NO symptoms. Usually my boobs start getting sore around 6dpo, but I feel nothing at all. I'm really hoping this is a good sign, but not feeling very hopeful this month. I already took a test today (I know, I'm a poas addict), but I'm going to try and wait until atleast 10dpo to take another one.

your charts triphasic :happydance: looking good! :thumbup: everything corssed for you xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Future Mama said:


> I'm 7dpo today and have had NO symptoms. Usually my boobs start getting sore around 6dpo, but I feel nothing at all. I'm really hoping this is a good sign, but not feeling very hopeful this month. I already took a test today (I know, I'm a poas addict), but I'm going to try and wait until atleast 10dpo to take another one.

That was actually one of my symptoms when I got a bfp. My boobs were sore but no where near as sore as they usually were and didn't really get to be until about a week after af was due! I was absolutely certain I was out because of it!! I hope it's the same for you! x


----------



## baby2310

I caved and tested again this morning obviously :bfn:, so much for not testing lol.
Got to hope it's still too early for me, got 2 digi's to take on hols with me. Would love to get my :bfp: whilst we're away, we're going with my parents so would be extra nice to know then.
Futuremama, i also have very few symptoms, no sore boobs like i normally get. Not sure if its cos of the norethisterone or not, hoping it's a good sign for us both x


----------



## baby2310

I won't be around for a while now ladies as going away tomorrow.
Good luck to all of you who are already testing or waiting to test and hopefully i'll come back to lots of :bfp:s and one of my own.
Speak to you soon :wave: x


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies

Can i join? I just got a CBFM and waiting for af to show so i can get to using it!
On to cycle 17 so fingers crossed the CBFM helps!

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Future Mama

LindsayA said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Can i join? I just got a CBFM and waiting for af to show so i can get to using it!
> On to cycle 17 so fingers crossed the CBFM helps!
> 
> Baby dust to all xxx

Welcome to our group! Let me know when you'll be testing next month and I'll add you to the first page. :dust::dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies. so much to catch up on here!
> 
> hispirits, don't lose hope - for us ladies with longer LPs (13, 14, 15 days), i've definitely seen BFP charts where the temp is down at 13 DPO and back up at 14. you're definitely not out yet!
> 
> dreamer, i hope that's the beginnning of your BFP!
> 
> futuremama and baby2310, your charts are looking good!
> 
> stranjegirl, i can't believe you're already so far along!! that is so exciting! and your doctor sounds fabulous.
> 
> andrea, i got 7 highs my first 2 months with the cbfm and 6 this time, so i think that's perfectly normal.
> 
> anyone i've missed, good luck!! and can i get a new test date for my 3rd cbfm cycle? June 8 please (this will be after AF is missed, so we'll see if i can hold out that long!). FX'd for everyone! I hope june is as lucky as late may has been so far.
> 
> thanks so much, we'll see tomorrow xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I trust your predictions more than your temps!!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

ok guys...11dpo, a bit cautious but i think this might be my :bfp:

i can't stop saying oh my god. i put a pic up yest and everyone was saying it was the start of my bfp. well todays faint line is slightly darker than yest, came up within 3 mins and pics are within 10. still can't quite believe it. OH is still at work so waiting for him to come home and then i might believe it more! i'm still in denial its an evap or something!

and still no symptoms!
 



Attached Files:







P1040442.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









P1040444.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lauraemily17

_dreamer_ said:


> ok guys...11dpo, a bit cautious but i think this might be my :bfp:
> 
> i can't stop saying oh my god. i put a pic up yest and everyone was saying it was the start of my bfp. well todays faint line is slightly darker than yest, came up within 3 mins and pics are within 10. still can't quite believe it. OH is still at work so waiting for him to come home and then i might believe it more! i'm still in denial its an evap or something!
> 
> and still no symptoms!

Definately a bfp. congratulations! :D

Don't worry aboiut sysmtoms, I didn't get any until well after AF was due.


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> ok guys...11dpo, a bit cautious but i think this might be my :bfp:
> 
> i can't stop saying oh my god. i put a pic up yest and everyone was saying it was the start of my bfp. well todays faint line is slightly darker than yest, came up within 3 mins and pics are within 10. still can't quite believe it. OH is still at work so waiting for him to come home and then i might believe it more! i'm still in denial its an evap or something!
> 
> and still no symptoms!

yep def a bfp :happydance:
congratulations!!!! h&h nine months xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Got caught this morning, cd1 for me.
I'll be testing 23rd June xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations dreamer, def a :bfp: x So sorry hispirits :hugs: got my fingers well and truly crossed for your next cycle x I think i might have seen the faintest blue line on clearblue plus today. Oh couldnt see it well to start with but def saw something when i took it apart. Camera isnt picking it up unfortunately. Will wait a few days and test again on holiday with a digi. See you all soon x x x


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats dreamer! H&H 9 months!!! When did you get your first positive? And you haven't had any symptoms at all this month? Sorry for the questions, just trying to stay positive since I haven't had symptoms (except..tmi...a lot of creamy cm).


----------



## workingttc

Huge congrats Dreamer!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

Baby2310, I so hope that's the beginning of your BFP! And how great would that be to get such good news when you're already on holiday! FX'd!

So sorry the witch arrived highspirits! :hugs: Hopefully june will be as lucky a month as May was on this thread!!


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Got caught this morning, cd1 for me.
> I'll be testing 23rd June xxxx

Sorry the :witch: got you:( Good luck next month tho!


----------



## workingttc

Futuremama, your chart is totally triphasic!! Looks awesome!


----------



## trixie79

dreamer.. congrats!!!!!! im so happy for you.xxxxxxxxx

hispirits im sooo sorry, we all thought this was your month too. xxxxxxxxx

futuremama....its looking really good for you FX xxxxxxxxxxxx

as for me, i had a scan today and all is good so far....have another on 8th june!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> ok guys...11dpo, a bit cautious but i think this might be my :bfp:
> 
> i can't stop saying oh my god. i put a pic up yest and everyone was saying it was the start of my bfp. well todays faint line is slightly darker than yest, came up within 3 mins and pics are within 10. still can't quite believe it. OH is still at work so waiting for him to come home and then i might believe it more! i'm still in denial its an evap or something!
> 
> and still no symptoms!

It is definitely a bfp!!!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!!!! 
I saw my doctor at 13 dpo, and he said a lot of people dont really have symptoms at that point, and they develop over the next couple weeks. I had occassional cramps (i don't typically get af cramps) and sore boobs, but that was it.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> Got caught this morning, cd1 for me.
> I'll be testing 23rd June xxxx

I am so sorry and so bummed for you hispirits :hugs: When was af due? Aren't you a day or 2 early? I had one month where I would have sworn I was pg, and I kept testing bfn and af came a day or 2 early, which never happens. I wonder if that means something. Relax this week :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Baby2310 and futuremama- THings are looking good!!! Test again tomorrow baby2310, but a line is a line!!!! When are you testing futuremama???

Trixie- Yay on your scan!!! Did they say how many are in there???


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Baby2310 and futuremama- THings are looking good!!! Test again tomorrow baby2310, but a line is a line!!!! When are you testing futuremama???
> 
> Trixie- Yay on your scan!!! Did they say how many are in there???

I am 8dpo today and will probably start testing at 10dpo if I can wait 2 more days:)


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats dreamer!
Cool about the scan Trix
:hugs: Hi - sorry about af
Fx'd for baby and future and everyone else
:dust:

I'm happy to say that the spotting/light flow whatever I was having finally stopped. Since it only lasted 3 days I won't worry about it, just glad it's done. Was really making me anxious (and by extension DH). 3 dpo, looking forward to a long three day weekend to clear my mind (I seem to obsess more about things when I'm sitting at the computer at work). My boss is even letting us leave early today which makes it even better.


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Baby2310 and futuremama- THings are looking good!!! Test again tomorrow baby2310, but a line is a line!!!! When are you testing futuremama???
> 
> Trixie- Yay on your scan!!! Did they say how many are in there???

no....i wont know till 8 th june! the wait is killin me!:coffee:


----------



## trixie79

p.s.....................STILL NO SYMPTOMS!!!!!!WTF???


----------



## Claire1

Yay, Congratulations Dreamer...such wonderful news! We could all be bump buddies- me, you, Trixie and stranjgirl?! 
What a lucky thread this month!!
Good luck baby2310, sounds promising. Also good luck F mama, chart looks great.
Also dont worry ladies, i've not really had any symptoms either!

So sorry hispirit, its not meant to be this month. Good luck for the next xxxx :)


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks for all your lovely comments! oh says its too faint he doesnt trust it. i also did an frer this morning and got a 2nd faint line - he's a bit of a sceptical person and doesnt like to get his hopes up to get them dashed, so said he wont fully believe it until it gets darker. 

yes futuremama, no symptoms WHATSOEVER. can't even think of anything now. i had sore nipples first couple of days after ov and slightly more creamy cm but that was it! good luck for you this month

good luck too baby2310 and hope you have a nice time away :)

claire1 yey bump buddies with you guys thats so exciting!!! do we do anything for that lol sorry dont know much about buddies...

so sorry af got you hispirits. fingers crossed that next month is your lucky one 

xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

oh and forgot futuremama - tested 10dpo yesterday and got a very very faint line but i really thought it might be an evap or something. pics are under pregnancy test gallery (superdrug 10dpo unsure) if anyone wanted a nosy. then got slightly darker lines today (11dpo) x


----------



## babies7777

Congratulations Dreamer, so pleased for u, yay to the cbfm too!! :happydance:



_dreamer_ said:


> oh and forgot futuremama - tested 10dpo yesterday and got a very very faint line but i really thought it might be an evap or something. pics are under pregnancy test gallery (superdrug 10dpo unsure) if anyone wanted a nosy. then got slightly darker lines today (11dpo) x


----------



## _dreamer_

yes definitely thanks to the cbfm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it rocks big time! x


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks everyone. I'm cool, I feel all chillaxed, got a two week break now b4 the madness starts again. I think I'll get my bfp in July not June. Just a feeling :shrug: but I've waited this long another two months won't hurt. Plus I get to have an Easter baby ;) 
Acupuncture this Friday, that took two months to kick un b4 bfp last time, I can't wait!
Xxxxxx


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> thanks for all your lovely comments! oh says its too faint he doesnt trust it. i also did an frer this morning and got a 2nd faint line - he's a bit of a sceptical person and doesnt like to get his hopes up to get them dashed, so said he wont fully believe it until it gets darker.
> 
> yes futuremama, no symptoms WHATSOEVER. can't even think of anything now. i had sore nipples first couple of days after ov and slightly more creamy cm but that was it! good luck for you this month
> 
> good luck too baby2310 and hope you have a nice time away :)
> 
> claire1 yey bump buddies with you guys thats so exciting!!! do we do anything for that lol sorry dont know much about buddies...
> 
> so sorry af got you hispirits. fingers crossed that next month is your lucky one
> 
> xxx

Umm I dont know really :haha: just compare notes and stuff I guess, scans, doc apps etc....ooh so exciting!


----------



## _dreamer_

Sounds great! Once I've got a digi and maybe when af date passes (im still not quite believing it as you can tell) lol we should add something to our signatures and set up a thread or something xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> Sounds great! Once I've got a digi and maybe when af date passes (im still not quite believing it as you can tell) lol we should add something to our signatures and set up a thread or something xxx

Yes that is a great idea, and that way people can filter over to that thread as they get a bfp!!


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Sounds great! Once I've got a digi and maybe when af date passes (im still not quite believing it as you can tell) lol we should add something to our signatures and set up a thread or something xxx

Yay, lets do that! x


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Sounds great! Once I've got a digi and maybe when af date passes (im still not quite believing it as you can tell) lol we should add something to our signatures and set up a thread or something xxx
> 
> Yes that is a great idea, and that way people can filter over to that thread as they get a bfp!!Click to expand...

Agreed, its nice to know people on a new thread. x


----------



## Fizzio

_dreamer_ said:


> oh and forgot futuremama - tested 10dpo yesterday and got a very very faint line but i really thought it might be an evap or something. pics are under pregnancy test gallery (superdrug 10dpo unsure) if anyone wanted a nosy. then got slightly darker lines today (11dpo) x

Hey dreamer - I'm with you! I got a faint but defo there line on a FRER this am! Can't quite let myself believe it as I have never tested early before. AF due Mon/Tues. I need to wait a couple of days and re-test around date AF due to convince myself I think. Anyone know how accurate FRER are??

Congrats to other's with a BFP and :hugs:to those the witch got. I will be completely amazed if this defo is a BFP and even more amazed with the CFBM. First cycle using it and then been away in London with my brother while he had open heart surgery - really thought the odds were stacked against me.


----------



## _dreamer_

hey fizzio, congrats hun, its so exciting but sounds like you are feeling the exact same as me! ive tested again this morning on a superdrug test and the line isnt any darker than yesteday. i have an frer and a clearblue digi but not sure whether to use them yet...frer's are meant to be 25miu as far as i know, and it seems everyone rates them. i did use one yest and like you, got a faint line. what dpo are you?

last night and this morning i've had af type cramps which has scared me a bit!


----------



## Fizzio

I'm 12 DPO too! I think I'm going to wait til Monday and test again with another FRER. I have no symptoms really. The only thing that made me test early was aching boobs last night in bed which I had with my last pregnancy which ended in MC.

Keep us up to date with what you decide to do. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lauraemily17

_dreamer_ said:


> hey fizzio, congrats hun, its so exciting but sounds like you are feeling the exact same as me! ive tested again this morning on a superdrug test and the line isnt any darker than yesteday. i have an frer and a clearblue digi but not sure whether to use them yet...frer's are meant to be 25miu as far as i know, and it seems everyone rates them. i did use one yest and like you, got a faint line. what dpo are you?
> 
> last night and this morning i've had af type cramps which has scared me a bit!

I found the digi to be the most sensitive by miles. I got what I thought was an evap in the morning with an IC 2 days after af was due, then pregnant 1-2 weeks on a digi the same evening. Took a freer 2 days later and the line was still really faint but a test on a digi the following day came up pregnant really quickly. (I took a lot of tests, couldn't quite believe it!!)

I only have digi's for when I hopefully get another bfp, no more line eye!!

AF cramps are totally normal very early, I got them and lots of my friends who have had babies got them. xx


----------



## Claire1

My Frer picked up my BFP 11 DPO, so I would say they are very sensitive. xx


----------



## _dreamer_

i believe it now...i'm pregnant! got the words on a digi!

thanks ladies for all your support while using the cbfm and through the past couple of days. this is such a lovely thread. i'm spreading babydust to you all, i'm sure you all won't be far behind

hoping mine is a lovely sticky bean

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to you ladies you got BFPs... hopefully I will be to back to join you all very soon..


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Congrats to you ladies you got BFPs... hopefully I will be to back to join you all very soon..

 Sorry for your loss. Hope you get your BFP soon. xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats to those getting bfp's!!!!!! That is great news! And yes, it feels like af is going to arrive. I still feel that way every day. 

As for the lines getting darker, it depends on the test. Some stayed very very faint for like 10 days, and other eventually got pretty dark. The blue handle internet cheapie was continuing to give me a very faint line which freaked me out,so I did a frer and got a nice dark line. That was at like 14 or 15 dpo. 

As for the clearblue digitals....I think we may have different ones here in the US. I could not find the ones that gave you what week you are. I looked everywhere . The ones we have only say pregnant and not pregnant, and those are not very sensitive. It seems that people in the UK are using the other ones and those seem to be very sensitive. :)


----------



## leasap

_dreamer_ said:


> yes definitely thanks to the cbfm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it rocks big time! x


many congrats on you BFP hun and to everyone else this month....

Dreamer, how many cycles did you use the cbfm for?? and how many highs and peaks xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, 

i need sum advice plse :flower:
i am really considering gettting the cbfm, but have pcos, so my question is...
1. is here anybody using cbfm with pcos???
2. did it help u pin point ur ovulation???
i know it says it not suitable to use with pcos but im just hoping sum of u ladies had success with it - by showing peak when u ovulate
oh & question 3. can i join this thread if i get 1 :blush:

im really not sure to do ladies plse plse plse help :kiss:

thankin advance & :dust: to all u wonderful ladies


----------



## _dreamer_

leasap said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> yes definitely thanks to the cbfm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it rocks big time! x
> 
> 
> many congrats on you BFP hun and to everyone else this month....
> 
> Dreamer, how many cycles did you use the cbfm for?? and how many highs and peaks xxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun! was ttc 3 cycles, 2nd cycle using cbfm. i got 3 highs, 2 peaks (CD13 & 14), 1 high. I BD'd CD10 and then 1am and 2pm on CD13 that was it around ov! xxx


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Congrats to those getting bfp's!!!!!! That is great news! And yes, it feels like af is going to arrive. I still feel that way every day.
> 
> As for the lines getting darker, it depends on the test. Some stayed very very faint for like 10 days, and other eventually got pretty dark. The blue handle internet cheapie was continuing to give me a very faint line which freaked me out,so I did a frer and got a nice dark line. That was at like 14 or 15 dpo.
> 
> As for the clearblue digitals....I think we may have different ones here in the US. I could not find the ones that gave you what week you are. I looked everywhere . The ones we have only say pregnant and not pregnant, and those are not very sensitive. It seems that people in the UK are using the other ones and those seem to be very sensitive. :)

wow strangegirl you've got a raspberry!!! :rofl: its getting so big!!! :winkwink:

i had a nice weekend off. all chillaxed now:happydance:
i had my 1st driving lesson yesterday, dh took me round the car park in his car, i have decided at 27 to learn, :haha: gonna be fun :blush:
but he's promised me a VW Beetle if i pass :happydance:
i also had a phone call yesterday from where i used to work b4 i went to uni and they have a position opened up for me, which is a result because ive applied for so many jobs lately with hardly any luck.
and today me, dh, my uncle and his fella and my buddy cris all went out for the day to this garden show, it was really nice day out, now i'm shattered and ready to go to bed.
i hope all the ttc-ers are having a nice weekend, and i hope everyone with cbfm bfp's are doing well and they're little beanies are safe and secure xx :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

morning ladies.....i started a thread for CBFM thread/statistics graduates 2011

when you get you BFP, you wont be like me, thinking who do i talk to now!!!!

so come along and check us out and FX ill see you on that thread, proudly graduating from TTC!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Don't know if anyone will find it useful, and I know everyone will be slightly different but here is the pic of my cbfm sticks cycle 1 and cycle 2 (conceived) and I had one left which I took today (14dpo) which shows both lines as dark xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1040871.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14









P1040870.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 14









P1040872.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Claire1

Your peak tests look the same as mine. x


----------



## leasap

_dreamer_ said:


> Don't know if anyone will find it useful, and I know everyone will be slightly different but here is the pic of my cbfm sticks cycle 1 and cycle 2 (conceived) and I had one left which I took today (14dpo) which shows both lines as dark xxx


thank u for showing these....cos mine looked exactly the same, a couple were bit darker, but i stayed at high from CD 9-24 :(

Now just waiting for af to arrive to start next cycle :happydance:


----------



## leasap

Claire1 said:


> Your peak tests look the same as mine. x


so the lines are not really dark are they?? cos when ive read previous posts i thought they were going to be really dark lines xxx:thumbup:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I'm so glad this thread exists! I'm too late this cycle (on CD3 now) to order & receive a CBFM in time, but I want to start using one next cycle if we don't get lucky this coming cycle.

I'll be keeping an eye on the stats, very useful!! I hope they'll continue to be updated. :)


----------



## Claire1

leasap said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Your peak tests look the same as mine. x
> 
> 
> so the lines are not really dark are they?? cos when ive read previous posts i thought they were going to be really dark lines xxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, well on my peak days my lines would both be pretty much the same colour. I'm sure if your LH line gets darker then the estrogen that it is a peak as well, but like I said my lines were always the same colour for peaks :flower:


----------



## leasap

Claire1 said:


> UOTE]
> 
> Yeah, well on my peak days my lines would both be pretty much the same colour. I'm sure if your LH line gets darker then the estrogen that it is a peak as well, but like I said my lines were always the same colour for peaks :flower:


can u post any pics of your test?? xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

leasap said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> UOTE]
> 
> Yeah, well on my peak days my lines would both be pretty much the same colour. I'm sure if your LH line gets darker then the estrogen that it is a peak as well, but like I said my lines were always the same colour for peaks :flower:
> 
> 
> can u post any pics of your test?? xxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooh now you got me, I will see if I still have them. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just checking in.. cbfm started asking me for sticks again.. so back at it for another month.. I have my appt with my new dr.. tom.. so will keep you all posted on what he says.. hoping he will actually help me.. 

Hope you all have had a great weekend..


----------



## LilMissCheer

hey everyone :wave:

been away for five days on a bloody school trip with no internet access so just been catching up on all the news. I feel absolutely knackered :sleep:

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp:'s. Sorry Hispirits, thought it was gonna be yours this month :hugs: :hugs:

I'm on cd10 and still on a low on my cbfm. Is this normal? on my first cycle using it i got highs for five days from cd7 onwards til my peaks at cd13 and cd14, but nothing yet :shrug:

really, really, really want this to be my month this month. :argh:


----------



## Hispirits

hi lilmiss cheer, yeah its and normal, if there is such a thing! lol
i'm really busy this week at uni, but i'll try to check in with you all, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Future Mama

LilMissCheer said:


> hey everyone :wave:
> 
> been away for five days on a bloody school trip with no internet access so just been catching up on all the news. I feel absolutely knackered :sleep:
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp:'s. Sorry Hispirits, thought it was gonna be yours this month :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm on cd10 and still on a low on my cbfm. Is this normal? on my first cycle using it i got highs for five days from cd7 onwards til my peaks at cd13 and cd14, but nothing yet :shrug:
> 
> really, really, really want this to be my month this month. :argh:

I think it's normal. This past month I had lows all the way to cd16 and then peak on cd17 so I never even had any highs. The month before it I had 3 or 4 highs so I guess it just varies from month to month.


----------



## Future Mama

I hope everyone is doing well today, I'm 12dpo today and pretty sure af is gonna show in a couple days. I have my normal pms symptoms and tested negative yesterday. I'm not testing again unless my period is late.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Hi Ladies......

Havent been on in ages as Ive been metal busy with work & stuff! Hope everyone is doing ok? 

Just wanted to share my excitement as my first PEAK!! First month with CBFM & got my PEAK today on CD19!!! SUPER EXCITED!! Also shows me I was getting my timing all wrong before!!! Fingers Crossed!! Hubby is gonna be a busy man tonight!!


----------



## workingttc

Sorry futuremama, but remember, you're not out till she shows! And your temp is still high! FX'd for you!

MarcsMrs, great news on your peak - I remember being sooo excited the first time I got one - you'd think I'd gotten a bfp!

Let's hope June is as lucky on this thread as May!


----------



## Tobaira

Grats MarcsMrs! Yay peak! :thumbup:
Sparklegirl - I dont have PCOS so I'm not sure :shrug:
Welcome Blueeyedgirl :flower:

and yay for those BFPs!


7dpo and not much going on, although I did have some really minor spotting yesterday and a dot of red, so hoping its implantation. Today started out a little rough, I stepped on a uneven rock surrounding our garden and fell. :dohh: Not as bad as last time as I fell on my rear instead of my knees but I think I managed to twist/bruise the other foot. Argh! Mornings apparently are dangerous times for me! I hobbled into work and put some ice on it. Seriously I haven't been this klutzy since high school (although no one has ever accused me of being graceful)!

oh and forgot to add this - my libido shot through the roof this morning. Didn't have time to do anything this morning, so now I'm just counting down the hours until I can go home and jump DH. Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## lotusflower

Well AF showed up on Saturday after 3 days of spotting. This concerns me a lot because there were only about 7 or 8 days from ovulation to the start of the spotting so had been worrying if a fertilized egg would have enough time to actually implant. On OH's advice, I booked an appointment with my doctor which I had today and she doesn't seem concerned about it at all. She recommended that we TTC for 6 months to a year before being concerned about it. I mentioned that I'm 35 in a month and she said to definitely come back once 6 months has been up. (So that'll be early September if we haven't conceived by then.) It was exactly what I needed to hear.. don't worry, it's nothing to be concerned about yet. And in reading about other peoples' experiences with spotting on this site it seems like people still get pregnant even with that short amount of time. The doctor did recommend I get some physio to help strengthen my back and pelvis as I have a lot of discomfort around ovulation (just this awful full feeling that lasts for several days). So I'll be looking into that soon! What a relief to get some questions answered.. and she didn't laugh me away for having only TTC for 3 months!


----------



## workingttc

So sorry to hear AF arrived, Lotus. But great that you were able to get some reassurance from your doctor. And you're right about ladies getting BFPs with spotting during the luteal phase - it seems to happen all the time! I'm 33 (and a half) and this is my 6th month ttc - charts, opks, cbfm, the whole deal. I'm planning to see my doctor if we don't get our BFP this cycle, so it's reassuring to me to hear your doctor's advice!! Hopefully June will be lucky for us both!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> i need sum advice plse :flower:
> i am really considering gettting the cbfm, but have pcos, so my question is...
> 1. is here anybody using cbfm with pcos???
> 2. did it help u pin point ur ovulation???
> i know it says it not suitable to use with pcos but im just hoping sum of u ladies had success with it - by showing peak when u ovulate
> oh & question 3. can i join this thread if i get 1 :blush:
> 
> im really not sure to do ladies plse plse plse help :kiss:
> 
> thankin advance & :dust: to all u wonderful ladies

Hi Sparklegirl-
I don't know if any of us have pcos, but there was a girl originally on this thread that did. She has not chimed in for a while, but her b and b name is pambolina and if you go to page 15 you can see her post and maybe send a private message to her to see how the cbfm worked? Also have you looked into vitex (agnus castus)? I heard it can work very well with pcos. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those getting bfp's!!!!!! That is great news! And yes, it feels like af is going to arrive. I still feel that way every day.
> 
> As for the lines getting darker, it depends on the test. Some stayed very very faint for like 10 days, and other eventually got pretty dark. The blue handle internet cheapie was continuing to give me a very faint line which freaked me out,so I did a frer and got a nice dark line. That was at like 14 or 15 dpo.
> 
> As for the clearblue digitals....I think we may have different ones here in the US. I could not find the ones that gave you what week you are. I looked everywhere . The ones we have only say pregnant and not pregnant, and those are not very sensitive. It seems that people in the UK are using the other ones and those seem to be very sensitive. :)
> 
> wow strangegirl you've got a raspberry!!! :rofl: its getting so big!!! :winkwink:
> 
> i had a nice weekend off. all chillaxed now:happydance:
> i had my 1st driving lesson yesterday, dh took me round the car park in his car, i have decided at 27 to learn, :haha: gonna be fun :blush:
> but he's promised me a VW Beetle if i pass :happydance:
> i also had a phone call yesterday from where i used to work b4 i went to uni and they have a position opened up for me, which is a result because ive applied for so many jobs lately with hardly any luck.
> and today me, dh, my uncle and his fella and my buddy cris all went out for the day to this garden show, it was really nice day out, now i'm shattered and ready to go to bed.
> i hope all the ttc-ers are having a nice weekend, and i hope everyone with cbfm bfp's are doing well and they're little beanies are safe and secure xx :hugs:Click to expand...

So glad you had a relaxing weekend! You deserved that!! And I think that is great that you went all this time without driving! We rely too much on it! 

I am STILL spotting. It makes me nervous every day, but I have a scan in a week so I guess that will tell if things are still ok!

For all those who AF arrived, I am so sorry to hear that :( I still don't understand how people get pg without trying. It takes so long of trying really hard for it to happen. I hope next month is much more promising!

And for those who af has not arrived yet, don't give up hope!!! It's not over until she comes!!! :)


----------



## charlie83

Morning ladies! I have now got internet in Turkey! Yay!:thumbup:

Have'nt been on for a good few days, hope everyone is ok.

I finally had my peak on CBFM yesterday ( cd15 ), i just it on to test this morning and it hasn't asked for a test. It just says peak again. Is this normal?
Do i need to test again this cycle?:wacko:


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope your all well.

I got my peak today cycle date 10 yay!
We got hubbys sperm anaylsis back yesterday and it wasnt very good but like the doctor said it was only a one sample time and he had a bad cold at the time which may have affected it. My blood results were fine so we are being referred to the hospital. Hope the appointment comes quick.

Good luck to all those ttc, tww and those with bfps.


----------



## babies7777

Hi Charlie

Hope you are having a great holiday.

That happened to me when i just missed my window but if you didnt miss it then it might be because you have used the first 10 sticks as it generally doesnt ask for more than 10 once you have received a peak.

Lots of :dust:





charlie83 said:


> Morning ladies! I have now got internet in Turkey! Yay!:thumbup:
> 
> Have'nt been on for a good few days, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I finally had my peak on CBFM yesterday ( cd15 ), i just it on to test this morning and it hasn't asked for a test. It just says peak again. Is this normal?
> Do i need to test again this cycle?:wacko:


----------



## francismummy

Hello ladies

I'm on cd 14 and got my first peak today and we DTD last night and was wondering when to DTD again ??


----------



## BeesBella

Hi.
Can I join back here. I got my BFP last month but started bleeding at 4+5 and I have lost my baby. But me and OH have decided to start trying again straight away because we believe that the little soul that was my baby will be the same soul that will be my next baby if that makes sense. So we have brought a load of test sticks and we will start trying this cycle. I count CD1 as the day I started bleeding.
Loosing this pregnancy has been so difficult for me but trying again and believing that my baby was not done in this world and will come back in my next pregnancy is helping me through this.


----------



## Future Mama

BeesBella said:


> Hi.
> Can I join back here. I got my BFP last month but started bleeding at 4+5 and I have lost my baby. But me and OH have decided to start trying again straight away because we believe that the little soul that was my baby will be the same soul that will be my next baby if that makes sense. So we have brought a load of test sticks and we will start trying this cycle. I count CD1 as the day I started bleeding.
> Loosing this pregnancy has been so difficult for me but trying again and believing that my baby was not done in this world and will come back in my next pregnancy is helping me through this.

I'm so sorry you're going through this BeesBella. Of course you can join again, hopefully you'll get your sticky bean very soon! :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

francismummy said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm on cd 14 and got my first peak today and we DTD last night and was wondering when to DTD again ??

I usually try and bd both peak days as well as the high following the peaks. Good luck!


----------



## Future Mama

Well I started spotting today, so I'm out this month (which I had a feeling about). Hopefully June will be as lucky as May was for the rest of us!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello,

I dont know if u want this for the stats? I got my BFP on 16th May It was my 3rd cycle with CBFM but our 1st of TTC (we used it to prevent before that)

So I dont know what you will put it down as 1st or 3rd cycle ?

Good luck girls x


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies! So sorry about AF future and hispirits! Good luck to you both for June!!
Beesbella, I am so sorry for your loss, best of luck for you to get pregnant again soon!!
And for those of you with peaks.... get off your computer and get busy!!....Good luck catching the egg!!

So, I am 10 dpo today and tested this am, BFN. The only thing different for me this cycle is the complete lack of cramping and tender breasts. I usually have mild cramping and sore boobs about 5 or 6 days post ov all the way up until AF shows, and this time, nothing!! I got my progesterone level drawn Sunday, but I'm still waiting for the results. If they don't call me in the next few hours, I'm gonna call them. I'm scared the level is low and that's why no sore boobs this time. But I feel pretty sure I ovulated. I had some ovulation pains the night after I got my peak that morning. Actually, the ovulation pains were stronger than they normally are. I don't know what to make of it.

Good luck to everyone!! We will all get there, it just may take longer than we want it to, but it will make it that much more special when it does happen!!


----------



## trixie79

beesbella......im so so sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## workingttc

So sorry for your loss, Beesbella. I came across your story on another thread, and it was heartbreaking. So hopeful that you'll get your forever baby this month.


----------



## StranjeGirl

BeesBella said:


> Hi.
> Can I join back here. I got my BFP last month but started bleeding at 4+5 and I have lost my baby. But me and OH have decided to start trying again straight away because we believe that the little soul that was my baby will be the same soul that will be my next baby if that makes sense. So we have brought a load of test sticks and we will start trying this cycle. I count CD1 as the day I started bleeding.
> Loosing this pregnancy has been so difficult for me but trying again and believing that my baby was not done in this world and will come back in my next pregnancy is helping me through this.

So sorry beesbella :(


----------



## lilrojo

My appt went really well, he told me that two miscarriages in a row is enough of a reason to start looking into things, so I have a us set up for the 28th, after my next af.. and bloods for the same day.. He said he could do it yesterday but things may be a bit off since I just had my mc... He checked my throid and said it was fine.. and told me I would probably be a good candidate for clomid, so Im expecting that for the cycle after.. 

Now if I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will have me come in the same day as I tested and do my hcg levels and progesterone and start me on supplementation if my levles are low.. 

So I now have a plan.. and lots of HOPE!!!


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: sorry for your loss Bees
sorry about AF Lotus and Future 
Fx'd for you LadyL, hopefully this is your month
glad to hear your apptmt went well Lilrojo

8/9 dpo (I keep changing my mind as to which day I think I O'd depending on how I'm feeling at that moment), second week always seems to go so slow! Have still had off and on spotting (more off than on) but I keep reassuring myself by reading back through Stranjegirl's posts =)

funny story, since I was in the mood last night I told DH we were having dessert before dinner (I know it's cheesy but that's what we call it sometimes). He got really confused and looked towards the bathroom where I keep the cbfm. I was like no.. no.. this is just because I want too! Poor guy, I guess most of our bd'ing for the past few months has only been with the end product in mind. heheh..


----------



## lilrojo

BeesBella said:


> Hi.
> Can I join back here. I got my BFP last month but started bleeding at 4+5 and I have lost my baby. But me and OH have decided to start trying again straight away because we believe that the little soul that was my baby will be the same soul that will be my next baby if that makes sense. So we have brought a load of test sticks and we will start trying this cycle. I count CD1 as the day I started bleeding.
> Loosing this pregnancy has been so difficult for me but trying again and believing that my baby was not done in this world and will come back in my next pregnancy is helping me through this.

Hey Honey, I am so sorry.. I also got my BFP last month and spotted right away and lost my peanut at 5weeks, making that my second loss... I also decided to jump right back into ttc, so I will keep my fxed for us that we will get our sticky forever babies really soon.. I also rejoined this thread.. 

Best of luck and again Im so sorry to you and your family to have to be going through such sadness..:hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Well I started spotting today, so I'm out this month (which I had a feeling about). Hopefully June will be as lucky as May was for the rest of us!

So sorry futuremama :( Are you sure it is AF? If so, I hope this month is it! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> My appt went really well, he told me that two miscarriages in a row is enough of a reason to start looking into things, so I have a us set up for the 28th, after my next af.. and bloods for the same day.. He said he could do it yesterday but things may be a bit off since I just had my mc... He checked my throid and said it was fine.. and told me I would probably be a good candidate for clomid, so Im expecting that for the cycle after..
> 
> Now if I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will have me come in the same day as I tested and do my hcg levels and progesterone and start me on supplementation if my levles are low..
> 
> So I now have a plan.. and lots of HOPE!!!

That is great!! You seem to have no problem getting pregnant, and now you've got a doctor that will make sure it sticks!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Just saw on another thread that sumaspikey got her bfp! Stats for May look really good!


----------



## _dreamer_

I'm so sorry for your loss beesbella. 

Hope all you other ladies are well, good luck for everyone in their 2ww and hope all you others get your peaks real soon xxx


----------



## LadyL

So I just got my progesterone level results....14.25, which is borderline. It was 11 last time. So I'll be going in for an ultrasound of ovaries on the June 17th. She said it's likely I will have to be put on some medication to help things along. I really hope this helps!! This is our 5th month ttc, so I'm glad my MD isn't making us wait the whole year (I'm only 27), but she had issues ttc herself and so she's very supportive and doesn't want people to be waiting that long to find out if there's any infertility issues.


----------



## Hispirits

BeesBella said:


> Hi.
> Can I join back here. I got my BFP last month but started bleeding at 4+5 and I have lost my baby. But me and OH have decided to start trying again straight away because we believe that the little soul that was my baby will be the same soul that will be my next baby if that makes sense. So we have brought a load of test sticks and we will start trying this cycle. I count CD1 as the day I started bleeding.
> Loosing this pregnancy has been so difficult for me but trying again and believing that my baby was not done in this world and will come back in my next pregnancy is helping me through this.

:hugs::hugs:
so sorry


----------



## Hispirits

hi girlies, i'm finished at uni, Hurrah!!!
cd7 for me today. 
acupuncture tomorrow
i can't wait, i've given myself a prediction ;) , that i'll get my bfp next cycle in july!

how is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> hi girlies, i'm finished at uni, Hurrah!!!
> cd7 for me today.
> acupuncture tomorrow
> i can't wait, i've given myself a prediction ;) , that i'll get my bfp next cycle in july!
> 
> how is everyone doing? xxx

oooooo...cd11 and still on a high but no peak. Should really peak around cd13 for a couple of days. It really does come round quick again eh? I'm convinced I had a positive frer last month then two negative frer's in the following days. I didn't have a sniff of a line on my first cycle so I think defo :bfp: on this one. Third time lucky methinks :winkwink:

Fx'ed for everyone and loads of :dust: as always!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats Hispirits! :happydance: Fx'd that July is your month!

fx'd for your peak lilmisscheer

don't know much about progest levels LadyL but glad to hear you've got a supportive doc :thumbup:

I almost gave in and tested this morning which would have been just silly at 9 dpo.. I told myself if I was spotting I wouldn't and sure enough there was one big red spot this morning, but nothing when I wiped (tmi i know). I will probably not be able to make it past sunday without testing (which is 11/12 dpo). It's really hard to imagine with all the off and on spotting I've had that I could even be pregnant but until af I know there's still a chance

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies, i'm finished at uni, Hurrah!!!
> cd7 for me today.
> acupuncture tomorrow
> i can't wait, i've given myself a prediction ;) , that i'll get my bfp next cycle in july!
> 
> how is everyone doing? xxx
> 
> oooooo...cd11 and still on a high but no peak. Should really peak around cd13 for a couple of days. It really does come round quick again eh? I'm convinced I had a positive frer last month then two negative frer's in the following days. I didn't have a sniff of a line on my first cycle so I think defo :bfp: on this one. Third time lucky methinks :winkwink:
> 
> Fx'ed for everyone and loads of :dust: as always!!!!Click to expand...

defo 3rd time lucky for u.:happydance:
because i have only got one tube i think it'll be 4th time lucky for me. but i'm cool with that, it means this cycle i can 'pretend' to be ntnp, and get my body for bfp next cycle.:winkwink:
acupuncture worked after 2 months last time so the odds are on my side for july!
i no its such a bummer when u get a line and then you don't i had it last month and i totalyl felt preggo, thats why this month i'm pretending (in my head) i'm not trying to get pregnant, then i won't think i am at 3dpo lol :blush::haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. cd11 for me.. and low on the cbfm... dont think I will peak till days 19-20.. which is when I always do.. so bout 9-10 more days.. yay.. 

Hope your all doing well.. and I hope to help out the June statistics too.. :)


----------



## Hispirits

Tobaira said:


> Congrats Hispirits! :happydance: Fx'd that July is your month!
> 
> fx'd for your peak lilmisscheer
> 
> don't know much about progest levels LadyL but glad to hear you've got a supportive doc :thumbup:
> 
> I almost gave in and tested this morning which would have been just silly at 9 dpo.. I told myself if I was spotting I wouldn't and sure enough there was one big red spot this morning, but nothing when I wiped (tmi i know). I will probably not be able to make it past sunday without testing (which is 11/12 dpo). It's really hard to imagine with all the off and on spotting I've had that I could even be pregnant but until af I know there's still a chance
> 
> :dust: to everyone

if you don't usually experiance spotting it may be implantation, but your dong he right thing not testing, try to hold out, i think start on 12dpo . good luck fx 4 u xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Well I started spotting today, so I'm out this month (which I had a feeling about). Hopefully June will be as lucky as May was for the rest of us!

:hugs::hugs:
so sorry hunny.

me and you are the veterans of the thread now, but we're still here together :winkwink:
you'll get your bfp this cycle, i have a good feeling xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I'm on cd2 today and just waiting to ovulate. I feel like all I've been doing is waiting for the past few months! Anyways, my best friend and I are planning a spa day next weekend, so it's something to look forward to! I hope everyone is doing well, I'm looking forward to lots of :bfp:s this month!!


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Well I started spotting today, so I'm out this month (which I had a feeling about). Hopefully June will be as lucky as May was for the rest of us!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> so sorry hunny.
> 
> me and you are the veterans of the thread now, but we're still here together :winkwink:
> you'll get your bfp this cycle, i have a good feeling xxxxx:kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks! I know, and I really think we'll both gets our :bfp:s really soon!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, I finally have a test day, 17th June. Yay!!

After having a miscarraige in May I have had 11 highs on my CBFM, I usually get about 6 followed by 2 peaks. I've been really worried that my body is totally messed up and I wasn't going to ovulate however I've also been tracking my temp and it rocketed today and fertility friend now says I ovulated 8 days ago!!! So happy :D :happydance: It's a propoer solid line as well, not a dotted thinks I ovulated line!! I'm really hoping my temp stays high tomorrow and then I'll properly believe it!!

Anyhow although I appear to be 7 DPO I don't intend to test for another 2 weeks as if I am pregnant I want to get at least 2-3 weeks on a digi, I know I'm going to be wreck until I can have a scan next time so the longer before I find out the better.

Best of luck for those still waiting to test and sorry for all those with AF. Fingers crossed for your next cycle :thumbup:

Beesbella - so sorry it turned out the way it did, I really understand how you feel, I was in your shoes 3 weeks ago. I'm really glad you're going to try again straight away. We did and it's certainly helped. We still hurt but everyday it gets a little easier, Hopefully we'll get our spirit babies back soon. xxx


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies!! So I'm on my phone bc I'm on vacation. So unable to really read everyone's posts, but I just wanted to let you all know I got my BFP today!! 11 dpo! I am still in such shock! No symptoms to report. Other than my prog was low so I hope it sticks! Will update more when I get a chance!! 
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Tobaira

:happydance:Congrats LadyL, thats's so exciting

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

LadyL said:


> Hi ladies!! So I'm on my phone bc I'm on vacation. So unable to really read everyone's posts, but I just wanted to let you all know I got my BFP today!! 11 dpo! I am still in such shock! No symptoms to report. Other than my prog was low so I hope it sticks! Will update more when I get a chance!!
> Good luck to everyone!!

OMG Congrats! This is such a great start to this month! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats LadyL... yay for more bfps..


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats ladyl!!! have a fab vacation hun, what great news while you are away x


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats LadyL :D


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone!! I still can't believe it! Woke up early this am to use the bathroom and had a clearblue digi, and there the words were "pregnant"! I don't know I can go back to sleep!! I'm so excited!! I just hope everything goes well. AF not due til Tuesday. As far as symptoms go....absolutely nothing!! Except that usually about 5-7 dpo, my boobs usually hurt, and this time, they're not sore at all!! And I'm having a little bit of mild AF type cramping. But that's it! 
So sorry AF got ya future, fingers crossed that June is your month!! 
Good luck to those waiting to test! Lots and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## BeesBella

I am loving using this cbfm. Only on cd7 but I love the fact I get to poas nearly every morning and its so exciting waiting so see how fertile I am although only got lows so far cos I am so early in my cycle. Maybe I'm just easily amused.


----------



## Future Mama

BeesBella said:


> I am loving using this cbfm. Only on cd7 but I love the fact I get to poas nearly every morning and its so exciting waiting so see how fertile I am although only got lows so far cos I am so early in my cycle. Maybe I'm just easily amused.

I know what you mean! I'm only on cd3 today, but can't wait to start poas again.


----------



## leasap

Congrats ladyL xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

I also love the cbfm.. love feeling like im being proactive.. lol.. strange but its great.. cant wait to see that high and peak again.. then I get really excited.. I feel like a kid on christmas.. :) Good luck ladies..


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Hi ladies!! So I'm on my phone bc I'm on vacation. So unable to really read everyone's posts, but I just wanted to let you all know I got my BFP today!! 11 dpo! I am still in such shock! No symptoms to report. Other than my prog was low so I hope it sticks! Will update more when I get a chance!!
> Good luck to everyone!!

Yay congrats!! :)


----------



## Tobaira

So I was bad and tested this morning - I know after being strong Thursday I woke up this morning at 6am and couldn't talk myself out of it.. of course being that it's only 10 dpo and I just used a cheapy dollar store test it was a :bfn: Will be good and not test again until Sunday - at least that will be 12 dpo. Who was I kidding thinking I could wait all the way til the 7th :dohh: Anyways I feel guilty so I had to confess to someone. I was sneaky so my dh wouldn't know what I was doing (plus honestly he wasn't awake that early). The spotting I've had for the past couple days has been winding down again. So who knows. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> So I was bad and tested this morning - I know after being strong Thursday I woke up this morning at 6am and couldn't talk myself out of it.. of course being that it's only 10 dpo and I just used a cheapy dollar store test it was a :bfn: Will be good and not test again until Sunday - at least that will be 12 dpo. Who was I kidding thinking I could wait all the way til the 7th :dohh: Anyways I feel guilty so I had to confess to someone. I was sneaky so my dh wouldn't know what I was doing (plus honestly he wasn't awake that early). The spotting I've had for the past couple days has been winding down again. So who knows. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> :dust:

Don't feel bad, we've all been there!!! My last month I wasted a test at 6 dpo and then sulked. But I stayed strong and didn't test again til 12 dpo....it is torture!!!! Good sign that the spotting is ending!!!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, i'm back!!!!
Had a wonderful holiday.
Unfortunately i didn't get my :bfp: tho, 2 digis confirm not pregnant.
Damn clearblue plus and false positives.
Just wanted to let you guys know, has been a long night and have been awake 30 hours so off to have a little sleep and i will spend the weekend catching up xxx


----------



## baby2310

I can't sleep so decided to catch up with you ladies instead.
The thread has been busy! Congrats to all you ladies with :bfp:s
:hugs: to all those who the :witch: has got, hoepfully she will stay away for you all next time.
I kept temping whilst on hols and will upload all my temps shortly.
They all stayed pretty high and i have a feeling this might be due to the norethisterone.
Looking forward to starting from scratch and hopefully getting my :bfp: this cycle x

PS
I'll be testing 11th July next time, could you add me on for my 3rd cycle please future mama, thanks x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Congrats on your :bfp: LadyL!!! Well pleased for you! 

Well I got my first high on Wednesday so :sex: then, then my peaks yesterday and today so :sex: last night and going to tonight and tomorrow as well. I must defo catch it this time - just hope if I do that it sticks this time. Please, please, please, please, please..... :thumbup:


as usual, :dust: to everyone :kiss:


----------



## leasap

LilMissCheer said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: LadyL!!! Well pleased for you!
> 
> Well I got my first high on Wednesday so :sex: then, then my peaks yesterday and today so :sex: last night and going to tonight and tomorrow as well. I must defo catch it this time - just hope if I do that it sticks this time. Please, please, please, please, please..... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> as usual, :dust: to everyone :kiss:



Congrats on the peak!! How long u Ben using the cbfm?! Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies... got my high today, first of this cycle... so maybe maybe I will ovulate earlier this cycle.. maybe the mc screwed it up to make me o earlier.. that would be nicee... may have to change my ticker depending on my peaks.. we will see... good luck ladies and lots of dust to you all..


----------



## Tobaira

so...
I didn't wait until Sunday to test... and

:bfp: :happydance:

omg omg omg... it makes me cry just to type it.. still freaking out a little bit. I tested the first time with a dollar store cheapy and didn't believe it.. so then I used a internet cheapy.. and began to believe it.. and then I pulled out my actual early detection walgreens brand one and got a big ole blue +. I'm finally convinced! hopefully I can get it out of my system before my niece's part this afternoon. We're waiting to tell most people since I have graves disease and am concerned about it sticking.

but I can tell you girls.. =)

yay for your peak lilmisscheer!

Fx'd for eveyone else!


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats Tobaira!!!! How many dpo are you?? Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats tobaira!!!! thats so exciting. hope little beanie sticks - babydust to you xxxxxx

congrats on everyone getting highs and peaks, get BD'ing hehe xxx


----------



## leasap

Huge congrats Tobaira hope the bean is a sticky one xxxx


----------



## Tobaira

future - I'm at 11 dpo =)


----------



## LadyL

Congrats tobaira! I was 11 dpo when I got my BFP too!! AF due on tues, so still nervously awaiting that day to pass!! Good luck to you and h&h 9 months to us both!! 
Good luck to everyone else as well!!


----------



## Hispirits

congrats :bfp: ladies! xx


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Tobaira, and Lady L. Great news xx


----------



## workingttc

Congrats Tobaira!!

Welcome back Baby2310. Hope your holiday was fabulous, despite the bfns -- fx'd for next month!

Good luck to everyone else, wherever you are in your cycles! As for me, I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm only 11DPO, and my LP is 13-15 days, but I've never seen a chart look like mine and turn into a BFP. Super disappointed, but ready to start hoping again for July!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies, I'm currently 1-2 dpo and just bought my CBFM so if I don't get my BFP this cycle will start using it next month, any tips or advice for use of CBFM? :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Congratulations Tobaira :happydance::happydance:

Leasap, it's my second cycle using cbfm. I love it!!!

Quick question for veterans of cbfm :flower:

Today is cd 15. I had highs from cd11 and got first peak cd13 and second cd14. Turned my machine on this morning and wasn't expecting it to ask for a stick but it did. After my second peak on my first cycle using cbfm it just gave me automatic highs then moved on to lows towards the end of my cycle. 

The thing is i've run out of sticks. Shall i buy some more and continue to pee as long as it asks me too, or am i better to wait until next cycle to carry on, as ive already ovulated this cycle?

Is it possible to get more than two peaks on consecutive days? 

Sorry, long one!!! :kiss:


----------



## LilMissCheer

ooo...and when do i count dpo? I got two peaks, Friday and Saturday :flower:


----------



## trixie79

congrats ladies on your bfp's xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

LilMissCheer said:


> Congratulations Tobaira :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Leasap, it's my second cycle using cbfm. I love it!!!
> 
> Quick question for veterans of cbfm :flower:
> 
> Today is cd 15. I had highs from cd11 and got first peak cd13 and second cd14. Turned my machine on this morning and wasn't expecting it to ask for a stick but it did. After my second peak on my first cycle using cbfm it just gave me automatic highs then moved on to lows towards the end of my cycle.
> 
> The thing is i've run out of sticks. Shall i buy some more and continue to pee as long as it asks me too, or am i better to wait until next cycle to carry on, as ive already ovulated this cycle?
> 
> Is it possible to get more than two peaks on consecutive days?
> 
> Sorry, long one!!! :kiss:

If has always asked me to test on the day after my 2 peaks and always given me a high, from what I understand it always will so it doesn't matter too much if you actually use a test or not. I don't always test on that day even if it asks for it.

You prob ovulated 1 or 2 days after your first peak. Do you temp as well? If you do and use fertility friend it will work out when you ovuated based on your temp rise. If you don't I would count the 2nd day after your first peak as 1dpo.

If you can it would be a good idea to BD today as well.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## _dreamer_

lilmisscheers, it always asks for sticks in batches of 10. if you dont hit your peak in 10 sticks, it will ask for another batch of 10, even if you ovulate say on the 11th stick. just the way it works! if you get a peak, it always gives an automatic second peak followed by a high and then would go to low. i don't know if it messes the machine up if you dont poas when it asks, but it does seem like a big waste of money when you know you've already O!!! It will still give you an automatic high today even if you don't poas.

i always counted 1dpo as the day after the 2 peaks (the high day), so I would be counting today as 1dpo for you.

good luck hun!!! x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Thanks for the prompt replies ladies :thumbup:

Think i'm gonna count today as 1 dpo. I could do with :sex: today as well just to make sure but fella's not very well and he struggled through it last night, bless him :blush:

I might see if he can be persuaded later :winkwink:

Thanks again girls - two week wait, here I come...again!! :happydance:


----------



## lotusflower

Hey everyone, Just thought I'd let you know I'm onto Cycle 2 with the monitor and it's started asking for sticks! Yay!! It feels good to be in control at least a little bit! Hoping this will be our month, but I did stock up on several months of sticks just in case! (Thought a little reverse psychology with my body might do the trick!) 

Hope you've all been enjoying the weekend!


----------



## babies7777

Hi all hope everyone is well.

Im 3dpo today as fertility friend confirmed my o date. Im trying not to sympton spot this month (she says) ;) but will see how that goes.

Congrats to all those with a bfp and good luck to everyone in the tww and those waiting for peaks.


----------



## leasap

I'm still waiting for af to turn up or at least do something! I'm on cd 35!!!

Been feeling like crap tonight so hopefully she will turn up so I can start cycle 2 with the cbfm xx


----------



## Future Mama

leasap said:


> I'm still waiting for af to turn up or at least do something! I'm on cd 35!!!
> 
> Been feeling like crap tonight so hopefully she will turn up so I can start cycle 2 with the cbfm xx

How long are your cycles usually? I'm sorry you're feeling bad today, but the second cycle with the cbfm seems to be really lucky for a lot of women, so try and stay positive! And remember you're not out until the :witch: shows up! :dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

hiya, well i'm cd10 today monitor still on low, which is a bit odd usually on high by now, but its my 3rd month so i'm assuming that the cbfm knows me a bit better this month and doesn't need to waste as many sticks anymore.
i'm back to acupuncture wednesday which is roughly when i o give or take a day then its back in the horrid tww 
i think i may attempt to sleep for the entire two weeks to make it go away, lol
i weighted myself today, i nearly had a heart attack, in the two or so months i've been actively ttc again i have put on a stone! its gotta go, i'm getting down the gym, asap! 
i'm so gutted, i lost so much weight just before we started trying again, and now i put it all back on, so i'm a bit cross with myself.
hope your all having a good weekend.
xxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> hiya, well i'm cd10 today monitor still on low, which is a bit odd usually on high by now, but its my 3rd month so i'm assuming that the cbfm knows me a bit better this month and doesn't need to waste as many sticks anymore.
> i'm back to acupuncture wednesday which is roughly when i o give or take a day then its back in the horrid tww
> i think i may attempt to sleep for the entire two weeks to make it go away, lol
> i weighted myself today, i nearly had a heart attack, in the two or so months i've been actively ttc again i have put on a stone! its gotta go, i'm getting down the gym, asap!
> i'm so gutted, i lost so much weight just before we started trying again, and now i put it all back on, so i'm a bit cross with myself.
> hope your all having a good weekend.
> xxxx

On my 3rd cycle, I got lows and then the monitor went straight to peak! So I would keep bding until you know you've ovulated just in case. And I know what you mean about gaining weight, I've gained almost 10 pounds since we started ttc and just starting exercising again. I guess I thought I would be pregnant quickly so it wouldn't matter if I gained a couple pounds...little did I know it would take a while!


----------



## leasap

Future Mama said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for af to turn up or at least do something! I'm on cd 35!!!
> 
> Been feeling like crap tonight so hopefully she will turn up so I can start cycle 2 with the cbfm xx
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? I'm sorry you're feeling bad today, but the second cycle with the cbfm seems to be really lucky for a lot of women, so try and stay positive! And remember you're not out until the :witch: shows up! :dust::dust:Click to expand...



Thanks Hun!! On FF says min 30, max 37!! I've only just started to get periods back, well since oct! But doctor seems to think they won't go away!! So hoping af turns up soon!!!

Xx


----------



## snowangel187

_dreamer_ said:


> lilmisscheers, it always asks for sticks in batches of 10. if you dont hit your peak in 10 sticks, it will ask for another batch of 10, even if you ovulate say on the 11th stick. just the way it works! if you get a peak, it always gives an automatic second peak followed by a high and then would go to low. i don't know if it messes the machine up if you dont poas when it asks, but it does seem like a big waste of money when you know you've already O!!! It will still give you an automatic high today even if you don't poas.
> 
> i always counted 1dpo as the day after the 2 peaks (the high day), so I would be counting today as 1dpo for you.
> 
> good luck hun!!! x

I read somewhere that you can put a stick you've already tested with in to trick the machine so that you don't waste sticks.. :shrug: Worth a try.. I haven't started using my monitor yet, but sounds like if it works it's worth saving them.. :)


----------



## charlie83

Hi everyone! Into my second week in Turkey now, bought all my supplies with me and only needed to use 1 cbfm stick! lol Im happy though as i got my peak! 
I am currently 5 dpo, and i was just wondering what the difference is between the two dots you get on the chart on fertility friend. One dot is a solid blue dot and the other is a blue circle with white in the middle? Just wondering if they mean anything? 

Congrats on the BFP's ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hiya, well i'm cd10 today monitor still on low, which is a bit odd usually on high by now, but its my 3rd month so i'm assuming that the cbfm knows me a bit better this month and doesn't need to waste as many sticks anymore.
> i'm back to acupuncture wednesday which is roughly when i o give or take a day then its back in the horrid tww
> i think i may attempt to sleep for the entire two weeks to make it go away, lol
> i weighted myself today, i nearly had a heart attack, in the two or so months i've been actively ttc again i have put on a stone! its gotta go, i'm getting down the gym, asap!
> i'm so gutted, i lost so much weight just before we started trying again, and now i put it all back on, so i'm a bit cross with myself.
> hope your all having a good weekend.
> xxxx
> 
> On my 3rd cycle, I got lows and then the monitor went straight to peak! So I would keep bding until you know you've ovulated just in case. And I know what you mean about gaining weight, I've gained almost 10 pounds since we started ttc and just starting exercising again. I guess I thought I would be pregnant quickly so it wouldn't matter if I gained a couple pounds...little did I know it would take a while!Click to expand...

it went onto high this morning :)
i know its terrible. i just have prevented myself from doing anything to active "incase" but now i think i can't live like that. plus uni is over now, and until i get a job i have to find something to do other than sitting on my but on the computer.
i have got some new fitness dvds and i'm going back to the gym. i did this dvd friday, oh my life!! its called the 30 day shred, and its got three 20 minute intensive routines. i thought thats my kind of exercise 20 minutes and i'm done;)
my life, i have ached all weekend! friday and saturday i could barely walk! every muscle in my body was completely sore! awesome, i think it works :)
so going to give it another blast today, hopefully i won't be as sore, i've got the private view for my exhibition tomorrow night, look i'll like a right knob if i'm hobbling around! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

charlie83 said:


> Hi everyone! Into my second week in Turkey now, bought all my supplies with me and only needed to use 1 cbfm stick! lol Im happy though as i got my peak!
> I am currently 5 dpo, and i was just wondering what the difference is between the two dots you get on the chart on fertility friend. One dot is a solid blue dot and the other is a blue circle with white in the middle? Just wondering if they mean anything?
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's ladies!:thumbup:

An open circle either means you took your temperature at a different time, or one of your symptoms u put on ur chatr is sleep deprived. Xxxxx


----------



## BeesBella

I've been getting Highs for the past 3 days (now on CD10) but it is my first cycle so I was expecting that. I usually ovulate around CD16 but dunno if that will be different because of the miscarriage last month.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Future Mama said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for af to turn up or at least do something! I'm on cd 35!!!
> 
> Been feeling like crap tonight so hopefully she will turn up so I can start cycle 2 with the cbfm xx
> 
> How long are your cycles usually? I'm sorry you're feeling bad today, but the second cycle with the cbfm seems to be really lucky for a lot of women, so try and stay positive! And remember you're not out until the :witch: shows up! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oooooh hopefully. Im on cycle 2 :happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Hello:flower:
How are you all doing?
:hugs: to all those suffering from the witch...
I thought i would share my news...I got my :bfp: today, 13DPO and 1st month CBFM:happydance::happydance:

Wishing you all lots and lots of :dust: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

SeaShells said:


> Hello:flower:
> How are you all doing?
> :hugs: to all those suffering from the witch...
> I thought i would share my news...I got my :bfp: today, 13DPO and 1st month CBFM:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

congratulations!!! :kiss:


----------



## leasap

Congrats seashell that's amazing :)!!!

I'm on cd 36 today still no bloody af and tecos pg test bfn!!!

So bloody stressed again!! How hard is it!! Don't know how much longer I can take of this ttc!! Over 2 years and still no luck :(


----------



## SeaShells

Hispirits said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Hello:flower:
> How are you all doing?
> :hugs: to all those suffering from the witch...
> I thought i would share my news...I got my :bfp: today, 13DPO and 1st month CBFM:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> congratulations!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you:hugs:
xx


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations Seashells, that's fabulous news!

Just wanted to say I'm out. AF arrived today. On to cycle 4 with the CBFM, ttc cycle 7. I'll be testing on July 4th. Good luck to everyone whose in the running for June!!


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats SeaShells! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance:

I'm sorry af got you workingttc:( But hopefully July will be your lucky month:)


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats seashells!

Sorry to hear about af working :(

:hugs: leasap


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats seashells. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations seashells hun, H&H 9 months to you

Sorry af got you working :hugs: good luck for your next cycle.

I finish my norethisterone today so will be having the worst af ever soon, 1 of the side effects :growlmad:
I think i might stay off here for a little while, i'll come back when i test to let you know how i'm doing. Feeling quite relaxed about ttc since coming back from hols so going to try and stay that way and not think about it so much.
Good luck to you all and i'll speak to you soon :kiss:


----------



## babies7777

Congrats SeaShells :flower:



SeaShells said:


> Hello:flower:
> How are you all doing?
> :hugs: to all those suffering from the witch...
> I thought i would share my news...I got my :bfp: today, 13DPO and 1st month CBFM:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

hooray congrats seashells!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you

hope you do manage to have a relaxed month baby2310, know that can be very hard to do so fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies,

I am on another CBFM thread but just wanted to share I got my BFP 30th May @ 10dpo 3rd cycle using it. I normally Ovulate around CD13 but this time it picked up my first peak on CD10....we only BD'd CD8 & twice on CD10 and it worked. I actually ovulated on the first peak CD10. We also used Instead Cups for the first time....so HIGHLY recommend them to you all :thumbup: 

Does everyone know that when you get you first Peak DO NOT feed it anymore new sticks? It is automatically programmed to give another Peak followed by a final high then it will go back to low. I always fed mine old sticks from earlier on in the cycle after my first peak. I also used to keep the sticks and write the Cycle Day numbers on them because you can see the line near the pee end getting darker.

Good Luck xxx


----------



## mrsbmcc

hello ladies new to this site and I would like to join, Ive been TTC for a while now this is my first cycle with cbfm, 1st cycle had chemical pregnacy:cry:, now on second round, happy to find a support group:hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

mrsbmcc said:


> hello ladies new to this site and I would like to join, Ive been TTC for a while now this is my first cycle with cbfm, 1st cycle had chemical pregnacy:cry:, now on second round, happy to find a support group:hugs:

Welcome to our group! I'm sorry about your chemical pregnancy, but hopefully you'll get your sticky bean this month! Let me know when you plan on testing and I'll add you to the first page.


----------



## lotusflower

SeaShells said:


> Hello:flower:
> How are you all doing?
> :hugs: to all those suffering from the witch...
> I thought i would share my news...I got my :bfp: today, 13DPO and 1st month CBFM:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's awesome! Congrats Seashells!!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

seashells-first go! Congratulations!:happydance:
Hope everything goes fantastically for you:kiss:

Im 3dpo and already growing impatient :wacko:
I've got a good feeling about this month but in a way that makes me even more nervous cos i don't want to get my hopes up too much. Wish i could just fall asleep and wake up in a week! X


----------



## charlie83

Hispirits - Thanks, i'm analysing every little thing! lol I've been going in the gym on holidays which i never usually do! I have to if not all the bloody pringles i'm eating are gonna catch up with me! x

Seashells - Congrats! :happydance: Throw some of that babydust my way!

Mrsbmcc - Welcome! :flower:


----------



## leasap

So many BFPs!!! Congrats once again ladies!!

How is everyone else getting on their cycle and there 2ww??

I'm cd 37 today :( not happy, feel so down now! Got no
Sign of af all pg tests are bfn!!

Why is it so hard!! Bloody hate ttc this cycle!!

Just wish af would show up or ge a bfp!!

Also I been getting chalky/ creamy in my knickers!! Any ideas??

Just hoping my periods have not stopped again xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. cdd16 for me and another high.. 4 of them now.. but every month is different.. :) and I dont usually ovulate till cd20-21... so soon.. i hope

Bees-Im also using my cbfm after an early loss.. wondering the same if it will mess it up at all.. hope not.. used it last cycle and got my bfp.. so hoping it works again.. good luck..

Congrats Seashells.. h & h 9 months to you!!

Good luck to all of you... come on o day for those of us still waiting and babydust to you all in the 2ww..


----------



## augustluvers

Hey ladies,

I'm on CD10, this is my first cycle with my monitor. I've had two days of high readings so here's to the next few days and hopefully getting that PEAK day :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

augustluvers said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm on CD10, this is my first cycle with my monitor. I've had two days of high readings so here's to the next few days and hopefully getting that PEAK day :happydance:

Welcome! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page! Good luck this month!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

Im 5dpo today, a few cramps but really trying not to read into it i have decided im not going to add my symptons to ff this month as it only gets me excited when the pregnancy points start adding up and then i get let down when af comes. Hopefully she wont be arriving any time soon.

Lots of luck to those waiting for their peaks, tww and the bfps.

FF has given me a testing day of the 17th June so im really going to try not test to then.


----------



## leasap

Does anyone know why I been getting like chalky/ creamy in my knickers??

I'm cd 37 still no af :( x


----------



## Future Mama

I'm not sure but I know that I get creamy cm after ovulation pretty much until af starts. I know that's probably not a lot of help. I hope you get ur bfp or af soon so you know what's going on.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I hope all is well. I tried to post on my phone but it didn't go through for some reason, but I have been reading and keeping up with all of you! 

Big congrats to the bfps!!! And good luck to those catching the egg or in the 2ww!

Baby2310, sorry about af :hugs: and hope you get some rest!

I know what you guys mean about gaining weight...it is awful. i had not been watching myself while ttc, hoping I would get pg and that it doesn't matter, but it does!! I am amazed at how ALL my clothes are tight!!!! Oh well, there are worse things than gaining a few pounds.

I had my 9+3 scan today and to my surprise everything looked good. I have continued to spot and had another bleed a couple of days ago, but the dr thinks it is my cervix. I feel a bit weird after my exam today with whatever he did while looking at my cervix (maybe a pap) and started getting worried as other people have miscarried after pap smears, but I know I just need to calm down. I envy those people who seem to remain calm about everything!

Hope you are all doing well and wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

leasap said:


> Does anyone know why I been getting like chalky/ creamy in my knickers??
> 
> I'm cd 37 still no af :( x

progesterone causes sticky/creamy cm. X


----------



## trixie79

hi girlies.....cross your fingers and toes for me today......today is the big day....the scan that will either show no heartbeat, or a football team!

leasep, how many dpo are you?? do you know when you ovulated? if its any consellation my cm is still very creamy....when i got my bfp i had more that month than any other.....could be a good sign if its on your knickers!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

trixie79 said:


> hi girlies.....cross your fingers and toes for me today......today is the big day....the scan that will either show no heartbeat, or a football team!
> 
> leasep, how many dpo are you?? do you know when you ovulated? if its any consellation my cm is still very creamy....when i got my bfp i had more that month than any other.....could be a good sign if its on your knickers!!

oh my god, good luck! Got everything crossed for you x x x x


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck Trixie hope all is well :flower:




trixie79 said:


> hi girlies.....cross your fingers and toes for me today......today is the big day....the scan that will either show no heartbeat, or a football team!
> 
> leasep, how many dpo are you?? do you know when you ovulated? if its any consellation my cm is still very creamy....when i got my bfp i had more that month than any other.....could be a good sign if its on your knickers!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> hi girlies.....cross your fingers and toes for me today......today is the big day....the scan that will either show no heartbeat, or a football team!
> 
> leasep, how many dpo are you?? do you know when you ovulated? if its any consellation my cm is still very creamy....when i got my bfp i had more that month than any other.....could be a good sign if its on your knickers!!

Goodluck xxx


----------



## leasap

trixie79 said:


> hi girlies.....cross your fingers and toes for me today......today is the big day....the scan that will either show no heartbeat, or a football team!
> 
> leasep, how many dpo are you?? do you know when you ovulated? if its any consellation my cm is still very creamy....when i got my bfp i had more that month than any other.....could be a good sign if its on your knickers!!


Hi there first of all good luck with your scan today :) let us all know how u get on :) sure everything is all good xxxx

I don't have a clue how many Dpo I am or if I even O this cycle!! Was first month using the cbfm and just got highs from cd 9-24 so not sure if I did!! But I also used clearblue O tests and never got a positive, but I didn't start using them till cd 19 so might of missed it! But surely a pg test would show up by now :(

Also does the cbfm reset itself after day 42??? Or will it still b ok to to just press the 'm' button after that day if af arrives later than cd 42????

Cos don't really want to reset it :)

I been having it for. About a week now and it's so noticeable to!! Just wish something would happen af of a bfp I'm also hoping my periods haven't stopped all together again :(

Sorry about spelling etc using my phone lol xxxx


----------



## trixie79

well girls one little heartbeat.........thank god, all is well.

i hope you get your bfp soon leasap....hopefully you ovulated and your a late bfp....dont know abt reseting the cbfm, maybe the other ladies would know. xx


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> well girls one little heartbeat.........thank god, all is well.
> 
> i hope you get your bfp soon leasap....hopefully you ovulated and your a late bfp....dont know abt reseting the cbfm, maybe the other ladies would know. xx

=D&gt; thats wonderful, i bet your so relieved! xxx:yipee:


----------



## trixie79

ah i cried with relief!! the guy doing the scan said he knew my history, but looked at me sideways when i kept asking how many?! plonker hadnt read my notes!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> ah i cried with relief!! the guy doing the scan said he knew my history, but looked at me sideways when i kept asking how many?! plonker hadnt read my notes!

I have a passionate HATE for sonographers, i have never met one who has an actual interested in what they do, or who makes an effort in what they do, or does their job thoroughly. 

I'm really pleased for you tho hun xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## leasap

trixie79 said:


> well girls one little heartbeat.........thank god, all is well.
> 
> i hope you get your bfp soon leasap....hopefully you ovulated and your a late bfp....dont know abt reseting the cbfm, maybe the other ladies would know. xx


awwww congrats hunny, thats great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Oh my god that's fantastic! Soooo pleased for you chick x x x


----------



## Future Mama

That's such good news trixie, congrats!!!


----------



## Future Mama

I know some of you have had acupuncture done, I was thinking about trying it but haven't ever had it done before. What are the benefits of it? And what exactly do I tell them when I schedule an appt? And does it hurt?


----------



## Tobaira

Yay Trixie!

Leasap - I think the monitor keeps going until 99 - the only reason I say that is because when I got mine it hadn't been reset and it showed 99 for the number of days. But I'm not positive, maybe someone else know.

Future - I see an acupuncturist.. I've been to her off and on for several years for different things, stress, stomach problems, tmj, thyroid troubles. I think it helps stabilize your system and get things moving. My first apptmt was extra long because they will take the time to go through your history and see what your health is like and what you want to get out of it. Just tell them you want to try it out, you can go into more detail at the actual apptmt. I actually saw mine Monday and she did some stabilizing points. You definitely want to tell them when there is a chance that you might be pregnant because there are points they don't want to do. As for it hurting, occasionally there are spots that hurt depending on what is going on in your body. I actually had a couple Monday that don't normally hurt that I was like wow! But overall it's not painful (and I am totally a wimp), a lot of times you don't even feel the needles go in, they don't go deep and they are really thin. And if you don't like it you can always not go back =) good luck!

:dust:


----------



## BeesBella

Trixie - Great news !!!!!

Just noticed I forgot to give a testing day, I will be testing on June 26th.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great News Trixie!! Congrats!!

Futuremama- I have been going to acupuncture for almost a year now. While I was on BC, my periods got insanely heavy, and with my pelvic issues I can not use tampons anymore, and it was a big mess. I started acupuncture and I had my cycle a couple weeks later and it was back to my normal moderate flow, and I never had a problem since. I Kept going for many things, including fertility treatments. It did not hurt me. only sometimes the needle goes into a sensitive place and it makes you jump for a second. I am still getting it done and it has helped tremendously with my sleep since becoming pg. I wasn't sleeping at all, up for hours each night, and she put some things in my ears and I have slept soundly for the past 2 weeks (except last night becuase I had some pain, but that was different) I love it and highly recommend it. Find someone that you feel comfortable with and who works with women's issues and fertility since you are ttc. I also did reflexology the month i got pg. I did it a couple times before O, and one last time on the day before O. :)


----------



## lotusflower

Hey all,

Got my first high of this cycle! Yeah!! Please add me to June 24th for testing! Thanks!


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> I know some of you have had acupuncture done, I was thinking about trying it but haven't ever had it done before. What are the benefits of it? And what exactly do I tell them when I schedule an appt? And does it hurt?

i've been back to acupuncture this cycle.
if you look on my fertility friend chart already its made a difference this cycle, much more stable, better o dip and rise. i actually can't believe it.
i highly recommend it too, i conceived with the help of acupuncture last year within 8 weeks, it was ectopic, but i still got pregnant. so i'm hopeful it will happen with the same time scale this time. :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## babyfeet

On my 5th high today on cd14 now. Last month I got my 1st peak on Cd14 so maybe tomorrow I will get. Second month using the CBFM so its probably getting used to my cycles. Testing date 25th June
Congrats Trixie...


----------



## lilrojo

Well I got my peak today.. a few days earlier than normal.. yay for that.. 

good luck to you all..


----------



## Future Mama

lilrojo said:


> Well I got my peak today.. a few days earlier than normal.. yay for that..
> 
> good luck to you all..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hoping the miscarriage was good for that if nothing else.. at least thats what im thinking.. it helped me o sooner.. makes me not as angry.. but hopefully i catch this one..


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone. Felt a bit rubbish today. Has pains on my chest on and off since lunchtime and sharp pains in my right side when i breathe in or move around. Weeing for England too. Anyone know if these are useful symptoms? :flower:


----------



## leasap

Still no af for me and bfn on a FR :( hit real low now!!

Hope all the ladies are well tonight :)


----------



## Helena_

I just ordered my cbfm! I'm cycle day 14 but need time for it to come. I'm so excited !


----------



## lilrojo

leasp-have you ever had a long cycle like this before.. maybe go see a dr..

welcome helena- the cbfm is great... i love it.. good luck


----------



## leasap

lilrojo said:


> leasp-have you ever had a long cycle like this before.. maybe go see a dr..
> 
> welcome helena- the cbfm is great... i love it.. good luck


Hi ya ive only just started to get my periods bk since oct! They been 30-37 days!! But a week before af comes I get really sore heavy boobs! And no signs at all!!

I'm just so worried now that my periods have stopped again! I spoke to doctors yesterday and hopefully getting appointment Monday :)

But I just worry now that they have stopped again but they have been regular since oct :) xxx


----------



## babyfeet

Yipee, got my peak this morning...... babydust to everyone x


----------



## lotusflower

babyfeet said:


> Yipee, got my peak this morning...... babydust to everyone x

Yay! I'm hoping to get mine tomorrow! Happy BDing!!!


----------



## Tobaira

grats on your peak babyfeet!


----------



## BeesBella

I'm hoping I'll get my peak tomorrow or next day but not sure if my cycle will be messed up because of the m/c last cycle.


----------



## StranjeGirl

leasap said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> leasp-have you ever had a long cycle like this before.. maybe go see a dr..
> 
> welcome helena- the cbfm is great... i love it.. good luck
> 
> 
> Hi ya ive only just started to get my periods bk since oct! They been 30-37 days!! But a week before af comes I get really sore heavy boobs! And no signs at all!!
> 
> I'm just so worried now that my periods have stopped again! I spoke to doctors yesterday and hopefully getting appointment Monday :)
> 
> But I just worry now that they have stopped again but they have been regular since oct :) xxxClick to expand...

Have you tried vitex (agnus castus)? It works well for regulating cycles!


----------



## lilyrose13

Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???

Thanks all.


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls :wave:

hope your all well.

stragnegirl i love your prune :winkwink:

well i've had my two peaks and back down to my high today. but i woke up, poas turnt on the monitor and it didn't even ask for a stick, just went straight down to high on its own? i'm not complaining, but i hadn't heard of that before.

i've had acupuncture this month and my temps are so different, ff hasn't even given me my cross hairs.:shrug: 

anyway, so far so good, i'm all clam and collected. and going to try my hardest to carry on as normal, as if i weren't ttc, and i am not symptom spotting!! :haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> hope your all well.
> 
> stragnegirl i love your prune :winkwink:
> 
> well i've had my two peaks and back down to my high today. but i woke up, poas turnt on the monitor and it didn't even ask for a stick, just went straight down to high on its own? i'm not complaining, but i hadn't heard of that before.
> 
> i've had acupuncture this month and my temps are so different, ff hasn't even given me my cross hairs.:shrug:
> 
> anyway, so far so good, i'm all clam and collected. and going to try my hardest to carry on as normal, as if i weren't ttc, and i am not symptom spotting!! :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxx

well good luck doing that! I vowed to do the same this month and Im 7dpo now and driving myself insane! X


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> hope your all well.
> 
> stragnegirl i love your prune :winkwink:
> 
> well i've had my two peaks and back down to my high today. but i woke up, poas turnt on the monitor and it didn't even ask for a stick, just went straight down to high on its own? i'm not complaining, but i hadn't heard of that before.
> 
> i've had acupuncture this month and my temps are so different, ff hasn't even given me my cross hairs.:shrug:
> 
> anyway, so far so good, i'm all clam and collected. and going to try my hardest to carry on as normal, as if i weren't ttc, and i am not symptom spotting!! :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> well good luck doing that! I vowed to do the same this month and Im 7dpo now and driving myself insane! XClick to expand...

lol i know, but i have really learnt my lesson now, i was so sure i was pregnant last month and i wasn't, so unless its a bfp, i'm not pregnant. no signs and symptoms will be good enough for me i'm afraid, as they are all the same as af, and a lot of them that aren't i'm sure are psychological. i've given myself a big telling off and a big kick up the a**e!:haha: lol xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Yeah i'm doing a similar thing. :flower:

I'm ignoring any signs and symptoms I think I might be having and like you said, just trying to get on with life. Buuut, it's really dragging this month. I just want to test and know and get the :witch: and get on again. It's the waiting in the early days after ovulation that drive me mad. 

But totally get what you mean about not symptom spotting. Got loads of symptoms first month...:bfn:. Got a positive frer last month at 8 dpo then the following two days...:bfn:. Soooooo...i'm definitely with you on this one :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Yeah i'm doing a similar thing. :flower:
> 
> I'm ignoring any signs and symptoms I think I might be having and like you said, just trying to get on with life. Buuut, it's really dragging this month. I just want to test and know and get the :witch: and get on again. It's the waiting in the early days after ovulation that drive me mad.
> 
> But totally get what you mean about not symptom spotting. Got loads of symptoms first month...:bfn:. Got a positive frer last month at 8 dpo then the following two days...:bfn:. Soooooo...i'm definitely with you on this one :thumbup:

i know its heart breaking isn't it. thats why i'm taking myself out of the firing line :winkwink:
goodluck i'll keep everything crossed for you love xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Well got looooooads of marking to do today so at least it will take my mind off eh...although will probably not do much for my stress levels ha! Got everything I own crossed for you too chick. You never know - might be the month for both of us :dust: :dust: :dust:


But until then...

:coffee: :iron: :laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing: :paper: :book: :drunk: :dance:


:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

hahaha, yep definitely!! xx


----------



## Future Mama

lilyrose13 said:


> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.

I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## LindsayA

Future Mama said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey i am on my first cycle using CBFM and i had high from cd 7 to today at cd 14 and had EWCM cd 12/13/14 so i am sure i have not actually ov'd yet if at all this cycle oh well still time i usually have a 28 day cycle... so if you find any answers i would love to know too!!!! Good Luck... Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Hispirits

LindsayA said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i am on my first cycle using CBFM and i had high from cd 7 to today at cd
> 14 and had EWCM cd 12/13/14 so i am sure i have not actually ov'd yet if at all this cycle oh well still time i usually have a 28 day cycle... so if you find any answers i would love to know too!!!! Good Luck... Baby dust to all xxxClick to expand...

It's hard to say. I use opks and bbt along side cbfm so I know exactly when I o. If your not doing either of those all you can do is kerp bding until ewcm dries up. X


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i am on my first cycle using CBFM and i had high from cd 7 to today at cd 14 and had EWCM cd 12/13/14 so i am sure i have not actually ov'd yet if at all this cycle oh well still time i usually have a 28 day cycle... so if you find any answers i would love to know too!!!! Good Luck... Baby dust to all xxxClick to expand...

Hey, I'm sure I recently read on another thread about their getting only highs and their BFP that month, so please don't think it's a write off yet.. there's hope! 

As for getting a week of highs.. maybe you ovulate later then you think and maybe you'll peak in the next few days after all. I'm only in my second month of using the monitor and I learned that I actually ovulate much later then I had thought. (CD 16 or 17 and I have a 27 day cycle). 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## leasap

StranjeGirl said:


> Have you tried vitex (agnus castus)? It works well for regulating cycles!


Hi there!! No not tried it, where do I buy it from and when shud I start takuing it??
It's cd 41 and still no af and neg pg tests :(

Bad times


----------



## leasap

Just found some on amazon so just put a bottle! So when shall I start taking them, and how many a day and how long for?? So frustrating having bad cycles :(

Well they been ok but just not seem to come on yet x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. Im back to the 2ww.. hope it doesn t take too long.. fxed and baby dust to you all..


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well girls....I havent been on much lately as Ive been so busy with work & family stuff! 
But Im back!!! 

This was my first month using CBFM & Im delighted to say that I got my PEAKs on CD19 & 20.....delighted!! and it makes sense now why we werent pregnant as I was convinced I ov'd on CD13/14 each month & by the time CD19 came around we had kinda given up BDing!! Im trying to take it all in my stride now......even if Im not pregnant this month at least I learnt something from the CBFM!!! 

We have also made some HUGE decisions as a couple this month....which feels great! We are actually moving home in Dec....hubby has told his boss that we wont be comming back after the Xmas break!!!! Moving to a lovely area about 30mins from our families!! Super excited! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

MarcsMrs said:


> Well girls....I havent been on much lately as Ive been so busy with work & family stuff!
> But Im back!!!
> 
> This was my first month using CBFM & Im delighted to say that I got my PEAKs on CD19 & 20.....delighted!! and it makes sense now why we werent pregnant as I was convinced I ov'd on CD13/14 each month & by the time CD19 came around we had kinda given up BDing!! Im trying to take it all in my stride now......even if Im not pregnant this month at least I learnt something from the CBFM!!!
> 
> We have also made some HUGE decisions as a couple this month....which feels great! We are actually moving home in Dec....hubby has told his boss that we wont be comming back after the Xmas break!!!! Moving to a lovely area about 30mins from our families!! Super excited!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


That's what I love about the cbfm; it's so much more accurate and makes you feel a little more in control of what's going on - fx'ed for you :dust:


----------



## lotusflower

Well I got my peak today. Exactly the same day as last cycle CD16! Here's to hoping!!! KMFX!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

I just caved at 8dpo. I'm a failure :blush:

Damn having frers in the house. Someone come and take them off me...now!!! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

AF got me today. Right on time based on my usual cycle length which I'm kind of quite pleased about after my mc last month, wasn't sure how long it would take for my body to get back to normal. Of course I would have loved to have conceived again straight away but it obviously wasn't meant to be.

On to month 2 after mc, month 6 using CBFM and month 10 TTC!!


----------



## Benim

CD 17 today still low no high no peak. Is this normal ? I usally get peak CD13-15


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i am on my first cycle using CBFM and i had high from cd 7 to today at cd 14 and had EWCM cd 12/13/14 so i am sure i have not actually ov'd yet if at all this cycle oh well still time i usually have a 28 day cycle... so if you find any answers i would love to know too!!!! Good Luck... Baby dust to all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I'm sure I recently read on another thread about their getting only highs and their BFP that month, so please don't think it's a write off yet.. there's hope!
> 
> As for getting a week of highs.. maybe you ovulate later then you think and maybe you'll peak in the next few days after all. I'm only in my second month of using the monitor and I learned that I actually ovulate much later then I had thought. (CD 16 or 17 and I have a 27 day cycle).
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

Hello again... well i got a peak today at cd 15 so fingers crossed!!!!

baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

leasap said:


> Just found some on amazon so just put a bottle! So when shall I start taking them, and how many a day and how long for?? So frustrating having bad cycles :(
> 
> Well they been ok but just not seem to come on yet x

I took natures way where they are 400mg tablets. I took 1 pill 3x a day. Some people notice a difference the first month and some it takes 3 months. The bottle should tell you how much to take! It has done wonders for lots of women, and I hope it does the same for you! I hate long cycles!


----------



## lilyrose13

LindsayA said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Please help.on CD25/31 now, been using CBMF for few months, with peaks last month but bfn, but only highs this month from CD7 to CD21? so not sure if I ovulated at all?? However I think I had EWCM between CD13-18, so a bit confused. Do you guys think I am having an anovulatory cycle? And has anyone ever conceived without a peak but highs only with CBFM before I give up hope for this cycle???
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm not really sure lilyrose. I haven't had that happen to me, but do you temp or use opks along with the cbfm? I think temping would be the only way to ensure that you actually did ovulate. Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i am on my first cycle using CBFM and i had high from cd 7 to today at cd 14 and had EWCM cd 12/13/14 so i am sure i have not actually ov'd yet if at all this cycle oh well still time i usually have a 28 day cycle... so if you find any answers i would love to know too!!!! Good Luck... Baby dust to all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I'm sure I recently read on another thread about their getting only highs and their BFP that month, so please don't think it's a write off yet.. there's hope!
> 
> As for getting a week of highs.. maybe you ovulate later then you think and maybe you'll peak in the next few days after all. I'm only in my second month of using the monitor and I learned that I actually ovulate much later then I had thought. (CD 16 or 17 and I have a 27 day cycle).
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again... well i got a peak today at cd 15 so fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> baby dust to you all xxxClick to expand...

>> Thanks for all the replies ladies! I think will definitely use OPKs together with CBFM next cycle if I'm out this one so I can know for definite when I 'O'. Am ordering my opks on amazon right now! 
And yay LindsayA!! Hope you got enuff :sex: during your 'O' time.:dust: to everyone.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Morning everyone :wave: 

Got a little bit of brown cm this morning with tiny little flecks of solid brown (like dried paint i suppose). I'm a bit disappointed because i'm praying it's not af on her way. I get a couple of days brown stuff before she arrives but she's not due til sat/sun. 

Could it be implantation bleeding? I'm scared to think it could be in case it's not and i'll be gutted then :cry: Hopefully my i.c.'s should arrive tomorrow or wednedsday so i'm gonna try and hold off testing until then (after my little lapse in resolve yesterday!)

Got a little bit of diarrhea this morning too. Think it was the chillis on my Sizzler pizza last night though :winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> Got a little bit of brown cm this morning with tiny little flecks of solid brown (like dried paint i suppose). I'm a bit disappointed because i'm praying it's not af on her way. I get a couple of days brown stuff before she arrives but she's not due til sat/sun.
> 
> Could it be implantation bleeding? I'm scared to think it could be in case it's not and i'll be gutted then :cry: Hopefully my i.c.'s should arrive tomorrow or wednedsday so i'm gonna try and hold off testing until then (after my little lapse in resolve yesterday!)
> 
> Got a little bit of diarrhea this morning too. Think it was the chillis on my Sizzler pizza last night though :winkwink:

could very well be implantation hunny. keep your chin up your not out yet xxxx:hugs:


----------



## leasap

CD 43 for me today still no AF got doctors at 3.20pm today so FXd she moight be able to help me out....

But do you think there is any chance i could of Ovd later on?? i got highs on CD9-24??

so worried atm xxx


----------



## lilrojo

leasap-good luck at the drs hope you can get some answers as to whats going on..

Good luck to all of you in the 2ww and waiting to o..

3dpo for me.. seems like its dragging..


----------



## Hispirits

lilrojo said:


> leasap-good luck at the drs hope you can get some answers as to whats going on..
> 
> Good luck to all of you in the 2ww and waiting to o..
> 
> 3dpo for me.. seems like its dragging..

I'm 3dpo aswell. But I o-ed a bit later than usual this month so only just over a week til testing. When r u testing? Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

I actually o'ed earlier this month... usually o on day 20-21.. but had my early mc last month and must of jump started my body to o earlier.. idk..

So anyways.. prob. test on the 20-21st.. I will be 10-11dpo.. last month got my pos. at 12dpo.. hope i caught it right off the bat..

what about you?


----------



## Hispirits

lilrojo said:


> I actually o'ed earlier this month... usually o on day 20-21.. but had my early mc last month and must of jump started my body to o earlier.. idk..
> 
> So anyways.. prob. test on the 20-21st.. I will be 10-11dpo.. last month got my pos. at 12dpo.. hope i caught it right off the bat..
> 
> what about you?

yeah i hope you have too, they say its when your most fertile. my af is due 22/23 keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## leasap

evening ladies, well GP was waste of time as fooking always, dont even know why i bother. they are so shit she didnt even offer anything, just said period will come when its ready, and this is why u have pcos cos i dont O every month. so i told her well i been having periods since oct (which i saw her 2 mths ago anyway)

so got to have blood test tmrw done to see if PG. But TBH i am soooo peed off with TTC we get no bloody help thro our GP

so i also rung the FS today so waiting for a call back, cos surely someone has got to help us. over 2yrs TTC and no further on than i have been before. They just always say to me OOO just get the bmi under 30, and its 33.2 atm and all the options are there for you!!!

well soon im gona tell them to stuff their options right up their arse!!!

really sorry for the rant, just os annoyed we dont get any help :( so upset, so stressed so depressed. my life is quite poo atm if im honest :(

bad bad times

sorry for rant again :( xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

leasap said:


> evening ladies, well GP was waste of time as fooking always, dont even know why i bother. they are so shit she didnt even offer anything, just said period will come when its ready, and this is why u have pcos cos i dont O every month. so i told her well i been having periods since oct (which i saw her 2 mths ago anyway)
> 
> so got to have blood test tmrw done to see if PG. But TBH i am soooo peed off with TTC we get no bloody help thro our GP
> 
> so i also rung the FS today so waiting for a call back, cos surely someone has got to help us. over 2yrs TTC and no further on than i have been before. They just always say to me OOO just get the bmi under 30, and its 33.2 atm and all the options are there for you!!!
> 
> well soon im gona tell them to stuff their options right up their arse!!!
> 
> really sorry for the rant, just os annoyed we dont get any help :( so upset, so stressed so depressed. my life is quite poo atm if im honest :(
> 
> bad bad times
> 
> sorry for rant again :( xxxx

That is awful!!! They should be much more helpful and supportive. Is she sure you have pcos? Or is she just guessing based on your long cycles? 
I know high bmi can make a little difference, but I know many people who had higher bmi than you and they got pg, so your doctor needs to be checking for other things!! I hope the fs is better and gives you more help. Has your dh been tested? That is a factor many times also. Good luck!!!


----------



## lilrojo

leasap said:


> evening ladies, well GP was waste of time as fooking always, dont even know why i bother. they are so shit she didnt even offer anything, just said period will come when its ready, and this is why u have pcos cos i dont O every month. so i told her well i been having periods since oct (which i saw her 2 mths ago anyway)
> 
> so got to have blood test tmrw done to see if PG. But TBH i am soooo peed off with TTC we get no bloody help thro our GP
> 
> so i also rung the FS today so waiting for a call back, cos surely someone has got to help us. over 2yrs TTC and no further on than i have been before. They just always say to me OOO just get the bmi under 30, and its 33.2 atm and all the options are there for you!!!
> 
> well soon im gona tell them to stuff their options right up their arse!!!
> 
> really sorry for the rant, just os annoyed we dont get any help :( so upset, so stressed so depressed. my life is quite poo atm if im honest :(
> 
> bad bad times
> 
> sorry for rant again :( xxxx

I am so sorry.. and please rant away.. were all here for you whatever you have to say and however your feeling.. That is just awful that your gp is being no help.. I really hope the fs help you.. I had to leave my dr and find a new one because no one would help me.. so praying you get the help you deserve..:hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

I can't believe how unhelpful they seem to be. At least they could try and listen and be sympathetic and encouraging and reassuring. I'm a teacher and if I was as bad at that side of my job that some GP's seem to be in theirs, I'd be sacked!:hugs:

I feel a little deflated at the moment. Ive had quite a few symptoms - twinges, brown cm, a coldsore and i put a curlywurly down after one bite last night (!) And for the first time EVER, my boobs are heavy - like I swear they are twice as big - even the oh has noticed. 

Buuuuut... i did a frer with fmu this morning and I think its a :bfn:. Ive posted it in the pregnancy test section if anyone want to go and have a look and give me your opinions :flower:


----------



## leasap

Thank u ladies for your support means alot :) just get so down as not getting any help at all:(

When I first went to my gp I had a scan done on my ovaries and they were both fine an clear, I've had all the other tests to blood tests and hsg! They were all done at the fs were my gp referred us! DF has been tested to he is fine!

But my gp classes me as pcos cos before my periods became regular since oct I was not having them so she says I'm classed as pcos!!!

But then they have been bk since oct and today is cd 44 and still no signs of af! She said because I'm pcos this is why the period has prob stopped I mean wtf they wouldn't just stop after months of having them! So I asked for tests and she said no :(

So angry and could cry!!! Not getting help any where :( cxx


----------



## leasap

Thank u ladies for your support means alot :) just get so down as not getting any help at all:(

When I first went to my gp I had a scan done on my ovaries and they were both fine an clear, I've had all the other tests to blood tests and hsg! They were all done at the fs were my gp referred us! DF has been tested to he is fine!

But my gp classes me as pcos cos before my periods became regular since oct I was not having them so she says I'm classed as pcos!!!

But then they have been bk since oct and today is cd 44 and still no signs of af! She said because I'm pcos this is why the period has prob stopped I mean wtf they wouldn't just stop after months of having them! So I asked for tests and she said no :(

So angry and could cry!!! Not getting help any where :( cxx


----------



## BeesBella

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice please. 
This is my first month using my CBFM so I know it is common to not get a peak on the first cycle. I usually ovulate on CD16 but that may be a bit off because I did miscarry last cycle. Anyway I started using CBFM this cycle and here is what I have gotten so far -
CD6 and CD7 - Low
CD8 - Today (CD18) - High
So my questions are, is there anyway I can know when I ovulated ? How long after ovulation can I expect to still be getting highs ?
Thanks for any help, I am sure it will be easier next cycle when it is used to my cycle.


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> I can't believe how unhelpful they seem to be. At least they could try and listen and be sympathetic and encouraging and reassuring. I'm a teacher and if I was as bad at that side of my job that some GP's seem to be in theirs, I'd be sacked!:hugs:
> 
> I feel a little deflated at the moment. Ive had quite a few symptoms - twinges, brown cm, a coldsore and i put a curlywurly down after one bite last night (!) And for the first time EVER, my boobs are heavy - like I swear they are twice as big - even the oh has noticed.
> 
> Buuuuut... i did a frer with fmu this morning and I think its a :bfn:. Ive posted it in the pregnancy test section if anyone want to go and have a look and give me your opinions :flower:

I had a peek, I can't see anything YET. Having said that I don't really rate frer anymore. They were good but read loads of stuff lately that they aren't as good as they were. Try again in a couple of days, maybe try another brand. Boots home tests are pink dye, I have always found them really accurate despite how cheap they are. Kmfx4u gl xxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Thanks chick x :hugs:


----------



## lilyrose13

BeesBella said:


> I was wondering if someone could give me some advice please.
> This is my first month using my CBFM so I know it is common to not get a peak on the first cycle. I usually ovulate on CD16 but that may be a bit off because I did miscarry last cycle. Anyway I started using CBFM this cycle and here is what I have gotten so far -
> CD6 and CD7 - Low
> CD8 - Today (CD18) - High
> So my questions are, is there anyway I can know when I ovulated ? How long after ovulation can I expect to still be getting highs ?
> Thanks for any help, I am sure it will be easier next cycle when it is used to my cycle.

Hi BeesBella! I posted something similar as had no peak but just highs this cycle, and the ladies advised using opks or bbt to check we r ovulating. For some cycles CBFM doesn't show highs and read on another forum on that it may be to do with something about how it tests in batches of 10 at a time but the explanation was lost on me:wacko:

AFM on cd 31/31 and started mild spotting right on cue but no cramping so I suspect AF on her way :nope:Also terrible cystitis which I rarely get do hope that goes away asap with lots of fluids!!


----------



## Hispirits

i got a job interview in the morning :argh: i'm so nervous. i worked there before, the money is awsome and i want it so bad i really think i'm gonna mess it up when i get there :wacko: i might have to put myself to bed extra early tonight incase i have a melt down! lol
:kiss:


----------



## babyfeet

Hi Girls

I got highs and peaks this month but did not get to bd on the two peak days. Bd on the high before the 1st peak and bd on the last high after second peak and again last night. What do you think are my chances this month. Also yesterday and today have watery cm not unless I ovulated late. Thanks


----------



## Future Mama

babyfeet said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I got highs and peaks this month but did not get to bd on the two peak days. Bd on the high before the 1st peak and bd on the last high after second peak and again last night. What do you think are my chances this month. Also yesterday and today have watery cm not unless I ovulated late. Thanks

Sperm can live for up to 5 days and it's possible to ovulate on the day after the 2nd peak (I usually do) so you definitely still have a chance!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Hi.. you will do great.. :)

Bees-I dont think if your not using any other form of ovulation detection, like charting or opks then you probably wont know for sure when you ovulated.. I also had a mc last month and did notice my o date was earlier by 3 days.. But im on month 2 of using my cbfm, was lucky to get peaks last month as well.. I would just say to dtd until your cm dries up.. and if it has already then hopefully you did enough throughout the month.. sorry not much help.. fxed for you..

I hope for you as for me that we caught these eggys right off the bat.. we deserve our forever babies.


----------



## _dreamer_

don't always rely on ewcm by the way, i had none the cycle i fell pregnant, my cm remained the same throughout. just BD as much as possible lol.

good luck ladies in the 2ww and all those waiting to ov :) x


----------



## lauraemily17

BeesBella said:


> I was wondering if someone could give me some advice please.
> This is my first month using my CBFM so I know it is common to not get a peak on the first cycle. I usually ovulate on CD16 but that may be a bit off because I did miscarry last cycle. Anyway I started using CBFM this cycle and here is what I have gotten so far -
> CD6 and CD7 - Low
> CD8 - Today (CD18) - High
> So my questions are, is there anyway I can know when I ovulated ? How long after ovulation can I expect to still be getting highs ?
> Thanks for any help, I am sure it will be easier next cycle when it is used to my cycle.

Hi Beesbella

I've just started my second cycle after my mc. I used the CBFM for 4 months before I got my BFP and every month I got about 5 highs followed by 2 peaks around CD15 however last month I got 14 highs and no peak!! I think it's probably because of my hormones being all whacky after the mc. I did have a rise in temp to suggest I ovualted but I'm not so sure I actually did as it wan't as sustained as usual.

It may be that you're hormones are also not settled which is stoping you from getting a peak. Just BD as much as you can for this month and if you don't get a BFP fingers crossed it's all back to normal next month and you'll get a peak. I'm really hoping I do this month, only another 2 weeks to wait!!! My life for the last 10 months has been split into one 2ww week after another; ovualtion, AF, ovulation, AF etc etc!! xx


----------



## trixie79

good luck with the interview hispirits.....you will do great!


----------



## Tobaira

Good luck on your interview Hi!!! Will send some good thoughts your way :flower:


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies.
Still trying to stay of here for a while but i saw that you have an interview tomorrow Hi and i just wanted to say good luck! You will be fab, really hope you get it!!!

And Tobaira, i can't remember if i said it but congratulations and h&h 9 months to you xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

:cry:

Well think that's me done. Despite having every pregnancy symptom in the world, and just knowing i was pregnant, today ive had two bfn: and now bleeding brown blood FOUR DAYS EARLY. Defo ready for coming on. Never ever been anything but a 28/29 dayer and now I'm early by four days, even though i absulutely knew it was gonna be my month. I could feel it, i swear. Feels like a proper kick in the teeth. Devastated :cry:


----------



## Helena_

How many days into a cycle will the cbfm ask for a test stick? I'm on cd 3 and this is my first month using it


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Ladies, been told to join here by trixie79 who is very kindly sending me her CBFM to use :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Helena-starts asking on day 6 for you first cycle..

welcome Rachel! Good luck to you..


----------



## StranjeGirl

LilMissCheer said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well think that's me done. Despite having every pregnancy symptom in the world, and just knowing i was pregnant, today ive had two bfn: and now bleeding brown blood FOUR DAYS EARLY. Defo ready for coming on. Never ever been anything but a 28/29 dayer and now I'm early by four days, even though i absulutely knew it was gonna be my month. I could feel it, i swear. Feels like a proper kick in the teeth. Devastated :cry:

:( Are you sure it is not implantation??


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> i got a job interview in the morning :argh: i'm so nervous. i worked there before, the money is awsome and i want it so bad i really think i'm gonna mess it up when i get there :wacko: i might have to put myself to bed extra early tonight incase i have a melt down! lol
> :kiss:

Good luck!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## mrsbmcc

hey ladies I hope you get the job Hispirits my fingers are crossed too.


----------



## charlie83

Hi everyone, got back from Turkey yesterday. Been trying to catch up!

Hispirits - Hope the interview went well! :thumbup:

Rachael1981 - Welcome :flower:

Well, i was trying to wait until the end of the week to test but tested yesterday with early detection IC and BFN :nope: I was cd13 yesterday so i think if i am pg this month it would show by now!
Also, i did'nt take my temp yesterday as i was travelling through the night, then did'nt get more than 2 hours sleep through the day. FF says it's ok to miss a day if it's not possible to get an accurate reading. My temp has shot back up this morning though!

Hope everybody is ok, My laptop is running slow so i haven't been able to look at all the updates from the last 2 weeks, but congrats to any BFP's, good luck to everyone in the 2ww and :hugs: to anyone who has af x


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well think that's me done. Despite having every pregnancy symptom in the world, and just knowing i was pregnant, today ive had two bfn: and now bleeding brown blood FOUR DAYS EARLY. Defo ready for coming on. Never ever been anything but a 28/29 dayer and now I'm early by four days, even though i absulutely knew it was gonna be my month. I could feel it, i swear. Feels like a proper kick in the teeth. Devastated :cry:

:hugs: i had it last month, i was so sure i was, which is e=why this month i kind given up sand cut all ties with ttc, thats why i haven't been on here as much. sometimes easy to get on as normal if your not on bnb.
but wait and see what comes of the brown if it stays brown or disappears you could be having IB.

keeping everything crossed for you! :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

well i went to the interview
it was actually *another* assessment. i already had three different ones online and a telephone interview:wacko:
anyway three of us went in to do the assessment, i was the only one who passed.:happydance:
back there tomorrow at 12 for a face to face interview.
they asked if i had any holiday booked, i said no, but that i may need 1/2day 1 july, (going to see take that) they said i will still be in training and it may be difficult.
so i rang mym mum to let her know i had done well, but that we may not be able to leave for the concert at 12 we may have to leave t the latest 4.30, 
( we have to drive to london which will take 1-2 hrs depending on traffic, book into hotel, the gig starts around 7/8pm) i thought it'll be fine.
my mum wasn't having any of it, got the right hump with me!
no 'well done for doing well', just a "well i have wasted £120 on a ticket, you weren't s'posed to be working" i was like "er hang on, i need this job so Matt and i can get a mortgage, if you can't wait for me then obviously i cant go, if you insist on leaving at 12 for a gig that starts nearly 8hrs later!!!:growlmad:
i know shes my mum but she such a pain. if someone told me i was adopted i would believe them, she is so mean and self centred.to be honest its that bad i was dreading going anyway, a whole weekend with my mum and sister :nope:
awful isn't it:shrug:
i just have nothing in common with them, they are so materialist a shall, always if you shit a brick i shit a mansion, always wanting to be the boss, be better than everyone. drives me mad!

rant done! 
:thumbup:

lol

xxx


----------



## trixie79

sorry you feel that way, but the concert will be great, im going on saturday in dublin, i cant wait, im a big robbie fan!!!!
good job on the interview, i knew you would do great!!!

rach i have sent the cbfm special delivery so you should get it tomorrow before one, you need to sign for it though......i hope it brings you as much luck as it brought me!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> well i went to the interview
> it was actually *another* assessment. i already had three different ones online and a telephone interview:wacko:
> anyway three of us went in to do the assessment, i was the only one who passed.:happydance:
> back there tomorrow at 12 for a face to face interview.
> they asked if i had any holiday booked, i said no, but that i may need 1/2day 1 july, (going to see take that) they said i will still be in training and it may be difficult.
> so i rang mym mum to let her know i had done well, but that we may not be able to leave for the concert at 12 we may have to leave t the latest 4.30,
> ( we have to drive to london which will take 1-2 hrs depending on traffic, book into hotel, the gig starts around 7/8pm) i thought it'll be fine.
> my mum wasn't having any of it, got the right hump with me!
> no 'well done for doing well', just a "well i have wasted £120 on a ticket, you weren't s'posed to be working" i was like "er hang on, i need this job so Matt and i can get a mortgage, if you can't wait for me then obviously i cant go, if you insist on leaving at 12 for a gig that starts nearly 8hrs later!!!:growlmad:
> i know shes my mum but she such a pain. if someone told me i was adopted i would believe them, she is so mean and self centred.to be honest its that bad i was dreading going anyway, a whole weekend with my mum and sister :nope:
> awful isn't it:shrug:
> i just have nothing in common with them, they are so materialist a shall, always if you shit a brick i shit a mansion, always wanting to be the boss, be better than everyone. drives me mad!
> 
> rant done!
> :thumbup:
> 
> lol
> 
> xxx

That is fantastic about passing the assessment!! Congrats!!!! So sorry about your mom :( I hope she rethinks things and realizes that this is very important to you! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So happy for you hispirits.. we all knew you would do wonderful.. go get them tomorrow on your actual interview.. Yay...

How are you all doing today..

5dpo for me so slowly getting there..


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats Hispirits! Good luck at your interview!!

I'm doing ok today, cd15 for me today, still lows on the cbfm, but I usually ovulate on cd18 or 19 and last month the monitor went straight from low to peak. I hope everyone's doing well today! Welcome to the new ladies that have joined our forum, when you know what date you're testing let me know and I'll add you to the first page. Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks girls xx.


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Hispirits and good luck for tomorrow!

Trixie, I'll make sure I'm in until after it's been delivered :D So excited to see if it's as lucky for me as it is for you :D

No idea when I'll be testing and won't until I ov. I anticipate it will be around 12th July but don't hold me to it :dohh:


----------



## BeesBella

Can someone tell me how long after I ovulate I should be getting highs for ? I'm now on CD19 of a 30 day cycle and I usually ovulate on CD16 but am still getting highs !


----------



## Tobaira

Hey Bees - if it doesn't register a peak it will keep giving you highs until it does or until you use 20 sticks (I think it's 20). That happened to me the first cycle, had about 17 highs but no peak. Since it's your first cycle you may not get a peak. hope that helps!

:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

did you ever get a peak bees


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks for your help. I have now used 14 test sticks so still another 6 to go. No I never got a peak am hoping I get one next cycle. I am also going to temp next cycle so I have a more accurate idea of when I ovulate. Was going to temp this cycle but I am fostering a puppy and she wakes me up (usually by jumping on me and sitting on my face) and I can never gaurentee when she will wake me.

I am really hoping to catch the egg this cycle so I won't need to worry about next cycle. If I get my BFP this cycle my due date will be my little brothers 18th birthday which would be amazing so I really hope I caught egg but am not holding out too much hope because we didn't get much BD-ing done because of the foster dog sleeping inbetween us and she decides to try and lick my face which me and OH are busy lol......kinda ruins the mood !


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Beesbella :dust:

Should I expect the monitor to ask me for 20 sticks in my first cycle? I don't usually ovulate until at least CD17 so I'm guessing 10 won't be enough.


----------



## Future Mama

Yeah, it'll start asking on cd6, thru your peaks. Once you get your first peak, it'll automatically give you a peak the 2nd day followed by 1 high and then lows again, so once you get your peak, don't feed it any more sticks even if it asks. Also, don't be surprised if you only get highs the first month, it takes the monitor time to get to know you. Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

the 2ww is dragging


----------



## Rachael1981

If it doesn't give me any peaks should I keep feeding it sticks? Or should I stop once I've ov'd (I temp too)


----------



## Future Mama

Rachael1981 said:


> If it doesn't give me any peaks should I keep feeding it sticks? Or should I stop once I've ov'd (I temp too)

I would stop once you've ovulated.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks for your help. No doubt I will have more questions when I actually get :haha:


----------



## baby2310

Well done hispirits, hope tomorrow goes well for you too, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Hispirits

Rachael1981 said:


> If it doesn't give me any peaks should I keep feeding it sticks? Or should I stop once I've ov'd (I temp too)

i would perhaps carry on. the more information you give it each month, the more accurate it gets, so after a couple of months it may only ask you for 5-10 sticks. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'll see how it goes!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hiya ladies :wave:

Well, at 12 dpo ive had another negative and my brown spotting seems to be getting heavier so think the :witch: is about to pay me another visit. Really fed up.

The thing is, i'm a bit concerned now. My brown spotting before af used to only be the day before af arrived. Since ive been ttc, it's been arriving earlier and earlier until this month when the brown spotting started nearly 5 days before af was due! :shrug: anyone any ideas why?

Also, i know we must have caught the egg - we seriously has all bases covered sex wise. I just don;t know what I have to do. Do you think there's something wrong with us? 

It's really, really bothered me this time. I had a genuine feeling that this was my month. I just feel like I can't trust my own body anymore. :cry:

I just don't know what to do :nope:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hiya ladies :wave:
> 
> Well, at 12 dpo ive had another negative and my brown spotting seems to be getting heavier so think the :witch: is about to pay me another visit. Really fed up.
> 
> The thing is, i'm a bit concerned now. My brown spotting before af used to only be the day before af arrived. Since ive been ttc, it's been arriving earlier and earlier until this month when the brown spotting started nearly 5 days before af was due! :shrug: anyone any ideas why?
> 
> Also, i know we must have caught the egg - we seriously has all bases covered sex wise. I just don;t know what I have to do. Do you think there's something wrong with us?
> 
> It's really, really bothered me this time. I had a genuine feeling that this was my month. I just feel like I can't trust my own body anymore. :cry:
> 
> I just don't know what to do :nope:

have you started taking any supplements over the last few months?
i'm exactly the same darling, i think i had something wrong in the luteal phase too. i temp, use opk and use cbfm, i know exactly when i am fertile and when i o, and i and keep the bases covered, but i think i may either have endomitriosis or a low progesterone. i decided to go back to the dr's if it didn't happen by the end of my july cycle.

i suggest the next couple of months you temp your bbt too so you can see what your temps do in the luteal phase, see how high they get, i don't really get particlalrly high ones and they follow a similar pattern every month which is why i feel i have something a bit off balance.

how long have to been ttc now? xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :wave:
> 
> Well, at 12 dpo ive had another negative and my brown spotting seems to be getting heavier so think the :witch: is about to pay me another visit. Really fed up.
> 
> The thing is, i'm a bit concerned now. My brown spotting before af used to only be the day before af arrived. Since ive been ttc, it's been arriving earlier and earlier until this month when the brown spotting started nearly 5 days before af was due! :shrug: anyone any ideas why?
> 
> Also, i know we must have caught the egg - we seriously has all bases covered sex wise. I just don;t know what I have to do. Do you think there's something wrong with us?
> 
> It's really, really bothered me this time. I had a genuine feeling that this was my month. I just feel like I can't trust my own body anymore. :cry:
> 
> I just don't know what to do :nope:
> 
> have you started taking any supplements over the last few months?
> i'm exactly the same darling, i think i had something wrong in the luteal phase too. i temp, use opk and use cbfm, i know exactly when i am fertile and when i o, and i and keep the bases covered, but i think i may either have endomitriosis of a low progesterone. i decided to go back to the dr's if it didn't happen by the end of my jul cycle.
> 
> i suggest the next couple of months you temp your bbt too so you can see what your temps do in the luteal phase, see how high they get, i don't really get particlalrly high ones and they follow a similar pattern every month which is why i feel i have something a bit off balance.
> 
> how long have to been ttc now? xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I feel ridiculous because it was only my third month ttc and some women have a horrifically long time ttc so I feel like i haven't got a right to be upset :blush: I have a thermometer and i started to do it this month but found it really difficult to do it before I moved when i woke up!! How 'on it' do you have to be with taking your temps? If you don't do it at the same time every morning does it affect it?

I'm definitely going to temp this month though cos I think I have an issue in the luteal phase. So would temping tell me if there's an issue? Is there anything the doctors can give you for that phase? I''m also 32 - does that make a difference? :flower:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :wave:
> 
> Well, at 12 dpo ive had another negative and my brown spotting seems to be getting heavier so think the :witch: is about to pay me another visit. Really fed up.
> 
> The thing is, i'm a bit concerned now. My brown spotting before af used to only be the day before af arrived. Since ive been ttc, it's been arriving earlier and earlier until this month when the brown spotting started nearly 5 days before af was due! :shrug: anyone any ideas why?
> 
> Also, i know we must have caught the egg - we seriously has all bases covered sex wise. I just don;t know what I have to do. Do you think there's something wrong with us?
> 
> It's really, really bothered me this time. I had a genuine feeling that this was my month. I just feel like I can't trust my own body anymore. :cry:
> 
> I just don't know what to do :nope:
> 
> have you started taking any supplements over the last few months?
> i'm exactly the same darling, i think i had something wrong in the luteal phase too. i temp, use opk and use cbfm, i know exactly when i am fertile and when i o, and i and keep the bases covered, but i think i may either have endomitriosis of a low progesterone. i decided to go back to the dr's if it didn't happen by the end of my jul cycle.
> 
> i suggest the next couple of months you temp your bbt too so you can see what your temps do in the luteal phase, see how high they get, i don't really get particlalrly high ones and they follow a similar pattern every month which is why i feel i have something a bit off balance.
> 
> how long have to been ttc now? xxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ridiculous because it was only my third month ttc and some women have a horrifically long time ttc so I feel like i haven't got a right to be upset :blush: I have a thermometer and i started to do it this month but found it really difficult to do it before I moved when i woke up!! How 'on it' do you have to be with taking your temps? If you don't do it at the same time every morning does it affect it?
> 
> I'm definitely going to temp this month though cos I think I have an issue in the luteal phase. So would temping tell me if there's an issue? Is there anything the doctors can give you for that phase? I''m also 32 - does that make a difference? :flower:Click to expand...

to be honest hun your age is fine, and three months isn't along time.
the docters would only send you away a the present time anyway.

you do need to temp the same time every morning. my thermometer is down the side of my bed, before i even open my eye i sleepily reach down for it and put it in my mouth. i have fertility friend app on my iphone, as soon as its read my temp i squint one eye open and tap in the temp. but you can always get a pen and paper and jot it down and put it in the ff later.

how every saying that. on *www.whenmybaby.com* there is a tool for adjusting bbt if you took it at a different time, but i wouldn't use it every day.

also if in a year your not pregnant, (which i very much doubt) and you get to see a fertility specialist, and you have 6months of fertility friend charts, A.they will know you mean business and really are trying.
B. it will give them a a great insight into your monthly cycle.

don't worry about not conceiving at this time, it is still early days. the worrying wether something is wrong will not do you any good.

xxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hisppirits - you're a bloody star you know. :kiss: Thanks chick, honestly. I feel much better. Temping for me next month then. :winkwink:

:hugs: Still got my fx'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hisppirits - you're a bloody star you know. :kiss: Thanks chick, honestly. I feel much better. Temping for me next month then. :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: Still got my fx'ed for you :hugs:

:blush: glad i can help.
i'm not getting my hopes up this month. especially after last month. felt like a right tool thinking i was.
my temp pattern is still the same as my others too. but i'm just not thinking about any possibilities. thtas why i've not been on here too much, actually i've been on this thread a bit still but my other thread, the predictions one i've barely touched. being on here makes ttc so serious and unrewarding. so i'm focussing on other thins this month, this weeks its getting this bloody job, if i get i start monday so that will keep me occupied and before i know it my tww will be over and i'll know my fate, no guessing and assuming, cold hard facts, thats what i like :D

lol

xxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Well girls AF arrived this morning & like she just wants to make things even harder Im in agony!!! Can barely move with the pain!!! I HATE the stupid witch!! GGGGRRRRRRR!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Eveil :witch: :grr:


----------



## Rachael1981

So the CBFM arrived this morning, onto my first cycle using it once the sticks get here. If they don't arrive tomorrow I'm off to Boots so I can start on Saturday as I'll be CD5 :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Rachael1981 said:


> So the CBFM arrived this morning, onto my first cycle using it once the sticks get here. If they don't arrive tomorrow I'm off to Boots so I can start on Saturday as I'll be CD5 :)

Woo Hoo :thumbup: Its really exciting when you get to start using it!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so excited it's unreal! Really looking forward to it! Also hoping it's as lucky for me as it was for Trixie79 :D


----------



## MarcsMrs

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so sorry af got you this month MarcsMrs, but hopefully July will be your month!

I'm on cd16 today and still getting lows on my monitor, but I'm not too worried since last month it went straight from low to peak. I know what you mean LilMiss & Hi about feeling like something's wrong, I feel like the last 4 months we've bd the correct days and I know I always ovulate on cd18 or 19 so I don't understand why I'm not pregnant yet. My gynecologist referred me to have an HSG procedure done next month and semen analysis for my husband if we don't get pregnant this month. I just wish it would happen already!


----------



## LilMissCheer

I'm out ladies - ha ha i suppose I knew. Just started bleeding browny/red and getting brighter. Got cracking pains too :cry:

Two days early, which is interesting for me. Gonna temp this month. If there's summat up, i could do with knowing about it. Hoping my temps will tell me something. However, i hope you all realise that as a temping virgin, I will be mithering you all like mad about looking at it :winkwink:

On ff, do i set tomorrow as cd1?

Will enjoy setting cd1 tomorrow though on cbfm. Oh god - here we go again! :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> I'm out ladies - ha ha i suppose I knew. Just started bleeding browny/red and getting brighter. Got cracking pains too :cry:
> 
> Two days early, which is interesting for me. Gonna temp this month. If there's summat up, i could do with knowing about it. Hoping my temps will tell me something. However, i hope you all realise that as a temping virgin, I will be mithering you all like mad about looking at it :winkwink:
> 
> On ff, do i set tomorrow as cd1?
> 
> Will enjoy setting cd1 tomorrow though on cbfm. Oh god - here we go again! :thumbup:

oh honey :hugs:
i hope your ok. tomorrow can be cd1 this month. usually the 1st day of flow. fx 4 u this month
:kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

so sorry marcsmrs xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie83

Lilmisscheer and Marcsmrs - :hugs: 

Well,i got af today :cry: I had all the symptoms of af last few days but my temp did'nt drop so tried to stay positive. My temp is still above coverline! According to FF people can still have high temps in first few days of af.

Well, onto month 3 of CBFM! Fingers crossed for a BFP this cycle:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Sorry to Lilmisscheer, Marcsmrs and Charlie83 hope July is your month.
My temp is dropping so i think the :witch: is on her way :cry: I let myself get excited this month as my chart went triphasic but now looks like it meant nothing. I usually have AF already though so maybe something was different but just not strong enough to hang on in there, who knows just keep checking for the :witch: and hoping she wont appear.

Lots of hugs and luck for those still in the tww, bumps and those ttc

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

hi ladies i hope your all haing a nice weekend.i'm making the most of my last days of freedom before i start fulltime work.
and i am going to do nothing all weekend.
my temp shot through the roof this morning. i'm kind hopeing i'm not this month, becasue of hte new job, i wanted to get settled before i get pregnant, but things never work out that way do they????
xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed!

I'm CD5 today, and officially started using the CBFM this morning. It should ask me for a test tomorrow, right? Should I give it one even though I know it's going to be a low as I don't ovulate until later in my cycle? Or should I do what it asks as this is my forst cycle using it?


----------



## BeesBella

I got a peak today !!! CD22 when I usually ovulate around CD16 !!! But I think it could be because the stick was under-saturated. Will that effect me using the CBFM next cycle ?
Here is a picture of my stick, does it look under-saturated ? 
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110618_092936.jpg
Thanks for any advice !


----------



## Future Mama

Rachael1981 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm CD5 today, and officially started using the CBFM this morning. It should ask me for a test tomorrow, right? Should I give it one even though I know it's going to be a low as I don't ovulate until later in my cycle? Or should I do what it asks as this is my forst cycle using it?

Since this is your first cycle, I would start using the sticks tomorrow so the monitor can get used to your hormone levels and what's normal for you.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks :D


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations on the new job Hispirits!


----------



## Rachael1981

Beesbella, I don't know if that was saturated enough or not, I've yet to actually pee on a test stick :haha:


----------



## leasap

Evening ladies I wish I had af as cd 48 today and still no sign of showing!! Did a CB this morning bfn :( just wish something would happen so pissed off still!!

Any ideas to help af come lo x


----------



## Future Mama

BeesBella said:


> I got a peak today !!! CD22 when I usually ovulate around CD16 !!! But I think it could be because the stick was under-saturated. Will that effect me using the CBFM next cycle ?
> Here is a picture of my stick, does it look under-saturated ?
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110618_092936.jpg
> Thanks for any advice !

I'm not really sure as I've never had a stick like that. Can you see 2 lines on it? I can't make out on the pic if there are two lines.


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats on your new job Hi! 

I'm on cd18 today and still getting highs on my monitor which is pretty strange for me since I usually ovulate on day 18/19 but I guess this month will be different!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Oh Im so pleased for you hispirits! Congratulations! :kiss::kiss:!


----------



## Hispirits

thankyou xxxxxxx
first day tomorrow, i'm crapping myself!
hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## trixie79

CONGRATS HISPIRITS............

went to take that on sat nite.........robbie was brilliant! hispirits are you sitting down at yours????? cause if your on the pitch try and get to the middle stage cause thats wer everything happens!!


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I'm on cd20 today and still getting lows on the monitor! I've been on antibiotics for a few days and wondering if that can delay ovulation? I have had some ewcm for a couple days so I really hope I get my peak soon! 

Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and those waiting to test!!


----------



## Hispirits

Hi yeah we go standing tickets, but I definitely can't go. Glad you had a good time.just finnished my 1st day at work and I'm knackered. Xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Mama, ur chart looks like your gearing up to o, so get at it;). Has any one seen my very pwitty triphasic chart?? :D


----------



## trixie79

yeah your chart is looking good hispirits....fx this is your month!

the antibiotics may have delayed it......ovulation looks like its just around the corner futuremama x


----------



## LadyL

Good luck to ya future. My ov was delayed my last cycle by almost a week and that was the month I got my BFP! Hopefully it will be as lucky for you too!! 

When are you testing Hispirits?


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> Mama, ur chart looks like your gearing up to o, so get at it;). Has any one seen my very pwitty triphasic chart?? :D

Looking good hun, when do you test?
And how did your first day go? x


----------



## Hispirits

If af doesn't show I'll test Thursday. First day was ok 10 of us started. The 1st two weeks is classroom based training. So today was fire exits etc, the boring stuff. hopefully tomorrow will be more fun. I'm on the bud on the way home now, and sooo Hungry!! Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Good luck for those of you testing soon.. 

Good luck hi and congrats on the job!!

Im testing tom I think will af due on wed.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Glad jobs good Hispirits

! I'd love to comment on how fab your chart looks but ive absolutely no idea what anything means! :blush: I did the tutorial though on ff so hoping it starts clicking soon. Ive been charting for four days now. My chart looks well funny compared to everyone elses. :dohh:

If anyone fancies being thoroughly bored, take a look at my four day old chart. Bless! :winkwink:


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> If af doesn't show I'll test Thursday. First day was ok 10 of us started. The 1st two weeks is classroom based training. So today was fire exits etc, the boring stuff. hopefully tomorrow will be more fun. I'm on the bud on the way home now, and sooo Hungry!! Xxx

I just looked at your chart and it's triphasic!!! I really hope you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## Future Mama

LilMissCheer said:


> Glad jobs good Hispirits
> 
> ! I'd love to comment on how fab your chart looks but ive absolutely no idea what anything means! :blush: I did the tutorial though on ff so hoping it starts clicking soon. Ive been charting for four days now. My chart looks well funny compared to everyone elses. :dohh:
> 
> If anyone fancies being thoroughly bored, take a look at my four day old chart. Bless! :winkwink:

Your chart looks beautiful so far:)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Ha ha thanks x :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Nice triphasic chart Hispirits


----------



## Hispirits

Lilmisscheer, there is no normal hun. your looking for is a sharp dip followed by a rise for ovulation. After o ideally you want a triphasic chart, where it almost goes up in three stages. Or a nice implantation dip, which can look similar to an o dip. But you can still get a bfp with a post o chart that barely climbs.
There is no normal, ur chart looks fine sofas to me ;) 
Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my BFP tonight.. was testing tomorrow but caved and did it tonight instead.. go in tomorrow to get my levels all checked out.. will keep you posted.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

congrats lilrojo! Fx'd you have a sticky bean

:dust:


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations lilrojo!!! :happydance:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I'm on cd20 today and still getting lows on the monitor! I've been on antibiotics for a few days and wondering if that can delay ovulation? I have had some ewcm for a couple days so I really hope I get my peak soon!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and those waiting to test!!

Listen to your body futuremama!! Mine went straight from low to peak the month I got my bfp, but I thankfully started bding right when my ewcm started! Good luck!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hispirits said:


> Mama, ur chart looks like your gearing up to o, so get at it;). Has any one seen my very pwitty triphasic chart?? :D

yay! And congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> So I got my BFP tonight.. was testing tomorrow but caved and did it tonight instead.. go in tomorrow to get my levels all checked out.. will keep you posted.. :)

That's great!!! Hope everything checks out perfectly at the dr's!!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. dont want to get overly excited yet.. with two prior mc's.. waiting on what tom brings.. but i will let you know.. fxed..


----------



## lotusflower

lilrojo said:


> So I got my BFP tonight.. was testing tomorrow but caved and did it tonight instead.. go in tomorrow to get my levels all checked out.. will keep you posted.. :)

Awesome news!!! Fingers crossed that all goes well!


----------



## Future Mama

lilrojo said:


> Thanks ladies.. dont want to get overly excited yet.. with two prior mc's.. waiting on what tom brings.. but i will let you know.. fxed..

Congrats lilrojo!!!! Hope everything goes well at the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats lilrojo! Hope its a sticky bean and today goes ok x


----------



## trixie79

yeah congrats lilrojo, i sooo hope that this one is your sticky one.....good luck xxx


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Hi girls. I decided this month to go with the CBFM and this thread has totally inspired me with all the BFP's.....so exciting!!! I am on CD8 and still getting low's but I swear that little machine is my best friend in the morning - ha.


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations lilrojo, good luck and hope everything goes ok x


----------



## Hispirits

congratulations!!
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations lilrojo! Hope it goes well at the doctors :D



Silly_SBC82 said:


> Hi girls. I decided this month to go with the CBFM and this thread has totally inspired me with all the BFP's.....so exciting!!! I am on CD8 and still getting low's but I swear that little machine is my best friend in the morning - ha.

I'm also on CD8 and still on lows! It's also my best friend first thing in the morning, when I'm all bleary eyed :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..

Great news! I have been using progesterone cream, even though I never got my progesterone tested..it hasn't hurt so far. Sounds like everything is progressing well!!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks, they are starting me on progesteron suppositories.. not sure if i spelt that right but anyway a tablet done vaginally.. supposed to absorb better.. twice a day till im 12 weeks.. How have you been.. no more spotting or are you still...?


----------



## StranjeGirl

lilrojo said:


> Thanks, they are starting me on progesteron suppositories.. not sure if i spelt that right but anyway a tablet done vaginally.. supposed to absorb better.. twice a day till im 12 weeks.. How have you been.. no more spotting or are you still...?

I think that is good...better to be safe than sorry. I've heard it doesn't hurt even if it not necessary!

I am still spotting, with occasional mild bleeding, but had scan today and all is good! Have first trimester screening and nt scan on friday for downs and am totally nervous!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear that everything is great.. I know how worrying spotting/bleeding is.. I spotted with my first mc the whole time.. so happy your little bean is doing great.. I want monitored like you have been though.. so happy for that too.. :) Cant wait to hear how it goes on Friday.. :) 

Its crazy how some ladies spot their whole pregnancies.. and others not at all..


----------



## Hispirits

well af due today for me, but no sign so far and bfn. may be she come a bit late this month becasue i o'd a bit later xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed she stays away Hi...


----------



## trixie79

FX she stays away hispirits, your chart looks great x


----------



## Rachael1981

I have a silly question. Clearly we should BD on both peak days, but should we try for all of the highs too? Or just every other one? :wacko:


----------



## Family09

Hi Ladies- Can I join the group? I have an 20 month old son and hubby and I have been TTC #2 since April. I just started using the CBFM this month and I am on CD 12-have had highs since CD8

Waiting for my peak! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

Family09 said:


> Hi Ladies- Can I join the group? I have an 20 month old son and hubby and I have been TTC #2 since April. I just started using the CBFM this month and I am on CD 12-have had highs since CD8
> 
> Waiting for my peak! :happydance:

Welcome to our group! Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you to the first page.


----------



## Future Mama

I'm on cd22 today and FINALLY got a peak! I haven't ovulated this late since we started ttc, but I'm just happy I'm not having an anovulatory cycle. I was so exhausted and not in the mood to bd last night but my husband insisted that we did "just in case I'm going to ovulate soon". Thank god he was so persistent!!


----------



## sspencer99

hi ladies 
do you mind if i join the group i have been ttc since jan and am now on cycle 7
i have just ordered my cbfm and am waiting on it to arrive 

also im 2 day late for af but have had 2 bfns xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay stacey.. happy you found the group.. :) If you have any questions these are the women to ask.. Hope its as lucky for you as it has been for many of us.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

AWW THANX LOGAN 

JUST A QUICK QUESTION HOW MANY STICKS DO U use a cycle


----------



## Rachael1981

Supposedly it's meant to ask for 10 per cycle, but sometimes it can ask for another 10, if you have longer cycles then it will ask for 20 on the first cycle then 10 each cycle after.


----------



## LindsayA

Hello Ladies

Well i didn't give you a date that i was gonna test on as i was not sure if i would ovulate at all but i THINK i have my :bfp: i am still wobbly now!!!

I can't belive it really!!! The CBFM was the best money i have ever spent in the last 17 months of trying!!!

I hope everyone is as lucky as me with there CBFM.

Just hoping AF does not show up at the weekend as she was due then!

Baby dust to you all!

xxx :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats LindsayA!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well i didn't give you a date that i was gonna test on as i was not sure if i would ovulate at all but i THINK i have my :bfp: i am still wobbly now!!!
> 
> I can't belive it really!!! The CBFM was the best money i have ever spent in the last 17 months of trying!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is as lucky as me with there CBFM.
> 
> Just hoping AF does not show up at the weekend as she was due then!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> 
> xxx :happydance:


:thumbup::thumbup: CONGRATULATIONS HUN X


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats LindsayA! 

and yay for your peak Future!


----------



## baby2310

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well i didn't give you a date that i was gonna test on as i was not sure if i would ovulate at all but i THINK i have my :bfp: i am still wobbly now!!!
> 
> I can't belive it really!!! The CBFM was the best money i have ever spent in the last 17 months of trying!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is as lucky as me with there CBFM.
> 
> Just hoping AF does not show up at the weekend as she was due then!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> 
> xxx :happydance:

Congratulations hun! x x


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies

I've really been trying to stay off here as trying to stay relaxed this month.
Had a quick question though, has anyone been using the monitor and had a few months of no peaks?
This is my 3rd cycle using monitor.
Cycle 1 got first high on cd13, cycle 2 cd11 and this cycle cd8!
I have had a peak so far on any cycle, just wondering if anyone else has had this? x


----------



## workingttc

Baby2310,
I know some ladies have had cycles without peaks - and even gotten bfps during those cycles. Are you using OPKs to supplement the monitor? If not, I'd recommend doing that. My guess is that you may be missing your LH surge because the monitor just tests in the morning. If you were to have your surge at noon that same day, it might be over before the next morning, and you'd never get a peak, or know that you'd had an LH surge. It's annoying, but I always use both during the time when I think I'm about to OV just to cross check. peeonastick.com has a great discussion of missing LH surges you might want to check out....:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol.. 

Congrats LindsayA


----------



## baby2310

Thanks Workingttc, have started using ic opks this week.
GP has said that i can go for 21 day bloods next month, was just a little concerned it might mean i'm not ov'ing


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> I have a silly question. Clearly we should BD on both peak days, but should we try for all of the highs too? Or just every other one? :wacko:

hey rach, hope the monitor is going good for you!

when i got my bfp we only dtd on the morning of the second peak! but i would just cover all bases and dtd every other day then your 2 peaks and the day after.....if you can cope !!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll try that then, thanks. 

Monitor is great, still on lows though!


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well i didn't give you a date that i was gonna test on as i was not sure if i would ovulate at all but i THINK i have my :bfp: i am still wobbly now!!!
> 
> I can't belive it really!!! The CBFM was the best money i have ever spent in the last 17 months of trying!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is as lucky as me with there CBFM.
> 
> Just hoping AF does not show up at the weekend as she was due then!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> 
> xxx :happydance:


Awesome news! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

af got me today. 
on to month 4. 
i'll be testing around the 21st july xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry hi... hope next month is your month... Big hugs


----------



## baby2310

so sorry hun, take it easy, hope next month is your month x x


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies FRER are bogof in Boots again at the moment if anyone's interested x


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry hi, got my fingers crossed that next month is your month :) xxx


----------



## chan1983

Hi everyone, I'd like to join you all. I have pcos and i'm currently taking tamoxifen and this is my 2nd mth using the cbfm. It was also my 1st month of havin a peak, got so excited when i saw it. I'm currently in my 2ww and due to test on 4th July so preying that it works. GL to everyone here


----------



## LilMissCheer

Me an you this month Hi :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## baby2310

so sorry lilmisscheer, fingers crossed for next month hun x


----------



## sammycaine

Hi ladies! Hope I can jump in here. This is my first month trying again. I am on CD20 and have my 4th or 5th high day. I feel better now reading that some have peaked this late, I was rather worried. Had all sorts of blood work and the dr doesn't know why I had 2 mc's. Just says to try again. So try we shall!


----------



## lotusflower

Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## baby2310

congratulations lotusflower, h&h 9 months


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!

CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## trixie79

lotusflower said:


> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!

congrats h&h 9 months to you x:happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

lotusflower said:


> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!

Congrats!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!

I'm out of town for a few days and will update and add to the first page when I get back.


----------



## LindsayA

LindsayA said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...



You got to be about the same as me???? When is your due date? or when was your last AF ???

We could be bump buddies???
xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats H & H 9months


----------



## trixie79

LindsayA said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got to be about the same as me???? When is your due date? or when was your last AF ???
> 
> We could be bump buddies???
> xxxClick to expand...

rem to come by cbfm thread/statistic graduates 2011 to say hi!!!!

im positive everyone will graduate soon!!!FX


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats lotusflower :) h&h 9 months! look forward to seeing you and lindsay over in the graduates thread. like trix said sure you'll all be joining us very soon.

lots of babydust to those still waiting xxxx


----------



## Tobaira

congrats lotusflower!


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got to be about the same as me???? When is your due date? or when was your last AF ???
> 
> We could be bump buddies???
> xxxClick to expand...


Being bump buddies would be great! I should be due around March 3rd. How about you?


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies.. I'm still a little in shock...I got my BFP today!!! OH has gone out of town for a week as of this morning, so decided to test again before he left (had 2 negatives a couple days ago) and there was a second pink like today! Wowza! I can't believe it! So that's cycle 2 with the monitor! What a great purchase!!! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got to be about the same as me???? When is your due date? or when was your last AF ???
> 
> We could be bump buddies???
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Being bump buddies would be great! I should be due around March 3rd. How about you?Click to expand...

Hey hey

4th March ... march will be very exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wendy1977

Any idea how long it takes CBFM to get to know your cycles? 1st cycle using it I had highs from CD10 through to CD24, no Peaks. Had EWCM CD23/24 and AF arrived 14 days after EWCM on CD37.
Am now on 2nd cycle. CBFM asked me to POAS CD9 and today CD10, with today showing high. 
*IF* my cycles are regular and 37 days long should I be high already on CD10 when I assume I O'd around CD23 last month?
Any ideas?


----------



## LilMissCheer

:happydance: Well done clever ladies - congratulations!! :kiss:


----------



## Aliciatm

I want to join my name is Alicia and this is my first cycle


----------



## baby2310

grrrr! having a bad day today.
3rd cycle cd 17 and still not peak. what the hell is wrong with me??? or my monitor???
have been using opks and thought one might be positive on cd 14 but not so sure now. temp that day was low and has risen ever since so thinking i might have o'd already.
i hate ttc!!! was so relaxed beginning of the month and now i'm stressing again. i just wish it would happen already!!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

I have started my first cycle using mine, at last! Last cycle 47 days, was waiting forever to play with it..


----------



## lilrojo

Hi to all the new ladies.. hope you all get your bfps soon.. :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope everyone's good :flower:

I've had four days of highs now so waiting for my peak! It's amazing how quickly it comes around. This is my first month of charting though. Could someone have a quick peak and tell me if it looks ok. I think I have a couple of discarded ones :wacko: Does it look 'normal' for the lead up to ov?

:flower:


----------



## babies7777

Hi Everyone

Hope you're all good.

Lots of bfp's on this thread its so exciting, the cbfm is brillant. I so hope this is my month and lots of luck to those waiting to o and in the tww.

:dust:


----------



## babies7777

Oops forgot to say my test date is the 11 July :)


----------



## leasap

I still got no af :(

Bad times all month


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry, hope u get it soon or some answers.

Lots of :hugs:



leasap said:


> I still got no af :(
> 
> Bad times all month


----------



## workingttc

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone's good :flower:
> 
> I've had four days of highs now so waiting for my peak! It's amazing how quickly it comes around. This is my first month of charting though. Could someone have a quick peak and tell me if it looks ok. I think I have a couple of discarded ones :wacko: Does it look 'normal' for the lead up to ov?
> 
> :flower:

Your chart looks fine :) Unfortunately there's not really a "normal," especially for your first month charting, but this looks totally fine. You may have a dip before O, but you may not (don't stress if you don't!). You're just looking for a rise of at least 0.2C right after your peak. Good luck!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lots of dust to those of you still waiting.. 

leasp-cant you go back to your dr. or maybe find a new one who help you figure out what is going on... so frustrating..


----------



## babyfeet

This will be my third month using the CBFM lets hope its third time lucky on cd3 today and just ordered the sticks from ebay.


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies
Hope you're all well.
FF says that i ov'd on sunday, but cervix was SHOW for first time today and no peak as yet???
Not sure what i should go by really. If i follow bbt on FF i'm now 3 dpo, don't think we gave it much of a chance this month.


----------



## Future Mama

I would see what your temps look like for the next couple days. If they stay high I would assume that you've ovulated, especially since you got a positive opk. Did you buy your monitor new or used? If it was new I would call Clearblue and complain and see what they can do about it since you haven't had any peaks yet.


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls, hope your all well.
i'm busy at my new job, its really challenging, when i get home i'm drained which is why i haven't been about.
cd6 for me today.
lets see what this month brings x


----------



## baby2310

I got it from ebay unfortunately and DH doesn't think my opk was positive.
I think the 2 lines look exactly the same colour and the next day they were definitely lighter, now i'm doubting myself.
Is 3rd cycle using cbfm but last cycle was messed up cos had to take norethisterone.
Is our 7th month trying and although not that long compared to some i feel so useless.
Got 21 day bloods next cycle which is a step in right direction i guess. Only bd'd 4 times this month and only once within the ov timeline, dont think we have much of a chance


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> hi girls, hope your all well.
> i'm busy at my new job, its really challenging, when i get home i'm drained which is why i haven't been about.
> cd6 for me today.
> lets see what this month brings x

Good luck this cycle hun.
Hope you are enjoying the new job


----------



## workingttc

Aw, Baby23, so sorry you are feeling down. My guess is that if your temp stays up, FF may move your crosshairs up a day or two. I'd keep doing OPKs just in case too. I switched to digis, even though they're pricey, just cuz I found it soooo frustrating to not be able to tell exactly when the OPK was positive, so maybe try those next time (if you don't get your bfp!).

I'm on my 7th cycle too (4th with the cbfm), and it really is just so depressing. Even though I'm older (33) and I know it can take longer, I still feel like there's a problem. 

LeasaP, I so hope you get some answers soon. This process is frustrating enough without having doctors who aren't helpful along with it!

FX'd for everyone in the 2ww with me!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Ladies,

Just a quicky to let you know CBFM sticks are currently £11.45 from Amazon :)


----------



## baby2310

workingttc said:


> Aw, Baby23, so sorry you are feeling down. My guess is that if your temp stays up, FF may move your crosshairs up a day or two. I'd keep doing OPKs just in case too. I switched to digis, even though they're pricey, just cuz I found it soooo frustrating to not be able to tell exactly when the OPK was positive, so maybe try those next time (if you don't get your bfp!).
> 
> I'm on my 7th cycle too (4th with the cbfm), and it really is just so depressing. Even though I'm older (33) and I know it can take longer, I still feel like there's a problem.
> 
> LeasaP, I so hope you get some answers soon. This process is frustrating enough without having doctors who aren't helpful along with it!
> 
> FX'd for everyone in the 2ww with me!

I feel exactly the same hun, it took my sil 18 months to conceive and i know that it can take longer but i'm impatient.
If i'd known how long it would take i would have come off the pill sooner and sought help sooner with my vaginismus.
I hope this is our month chick, good luck!


----------



## leasap

Thanks girls, my blood tests all came bk negative so defo not PG!! I finishes taking northesterine Sunday so just waiting for AF to arrive!

I'm going to see another doctor when he is bk off holiday so he should be in on Monday! I'm so pissed off cos I don't see why the last 8 cycles I would have natural periods and this cycle now on CD 60. :(

GP seems to be useless says to go bk to FS but my appointment isn't till 7th July and tbh when I had all my tests done te next step was to lose some weight (1-2. Stone) then I would get iui and ivf etc etc

But I just can't see why my GP is so bloody useless! I'm no better off or any progress than I was over 2 years ago :(

And we get no help what so ever! It's crap! They jut push me awAy all the time an say no to everything!!!

Just don't know what else to do :(

Just my luck to that I bought the cbfm and can't even use it for my 2nd cycle as no af yet!

I got highs from 9-24 but no peak!!

Just so angry with it all!!! Then I found out my best friend and his G.F are having a baby!! Happy for him of course but ao gutted it's not us :(

Sorry for rant xx


----------



## leasap

Thanks girls, my blood tests all came bk negative so defo not PG!! I finishes taking northesterine Sunday so just waiting for AF to arrive!

I'm going to see another doctor when he is bk off holiday so he should be in on Monday! I'm so pissed off cos I don't see why the last 8 cycles I would have natural periods and this cycle now on CD 60. :(

GP seems to be useless says to go bk to FS but my appointment isn't till 7th July and tbh when I had all my tests done te next step was to lose some weight (1-2. Stone) then I would get iui and ivf etc etc

But I just can't see why my GP is so bloody useless! I'm no better off or any progress than I was over 2 years ago :(

And we get no help what so ever! It's crap! They jut push me awAy all the time an say no to everything!!!

Just don't know what else to do :(

Just my luck to that I bought the cbfm and can't even use it for my 2nd cycle as no af yet!

I got highs from 9-24 but no peak!!

Just so angry with it all!!! Then I found out my best friend and his G.F are having a baby!! Happy for him of course but ao gutted it's not us :(

Sorry for rant xx


----------



## babies7777

Lots of:hugs: I know exactly what you mean with GP'S we had similar probs when we moved house and it took switching to another GP and all but demanding they continue what my previous GP before we moved house had started. It shouldnt be like that having to fight for them to help after all what is the national insurance you pay for. I felt like with that inbetween gp she had no clue about fertility stuff as she couldnt even read hubbys sperm anay properly. I know they all have their specialties but like in any job if its over your head then you should refer to someone who does know. I hope when your gp is back they sort something out for u. 

Lots of :hugs:




leasap said:


> Thanks girls, my blood tests all came bk negative so defo not PG!! I finishes taking northesterine Sunday so just waiting for AF to arrive!
> 
> I'm going to see another doctor when he is bk off holiday so he should be in on Monday! I'm so pissed off cos I don't see why the last 8 cycles I would have natural periods and this cycle now on CD 60. :(
> 
> GP seems to be useless says to go bk to FS but my appointment isn't till 7th July and tbh when I had all my tests done te next step was to lose some weight (1-2. Stone) then I would get iui and ivf etc etc
> 
> But I just can't see why my GP is so bloody useless! I'm no better off or any progress than I was over 2 years ago :(
> 
> And we get no help what so ever! It's crap! They jut push me awAy all the time an say no to everything!!!
> 
> Just don't know what else to do :(
> 
> Just my luck to that I bought the cbfm and can't even use it for my 2nd cycle as no af yet!
> 
> I got highs from 9-24 but no peak!!
> 
> Just so angry with it all!!! Then I found out my best friend and his G.F are having a baby!! Happy for him of course but ao gutted it's not us :(
> 
> Sorry for rant xx


----------



## Damita

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Congrats to all the new :bfp: well done girlies :)


----------



## lilrojo

leasp-i deff. think you need to find a new dr. if this has been going on for 2 years and nothing has been done to really help you.. some drs just dont care like others.. fxed the new dr. has some answers for you.. so you can move on..

and dont say sorry for the rant... were all here for you.. Huge hugs..


----------



## Silly_SBC82

This is my first cycle of using the CBFM. I would like to join your group and will be testing on July 16th. Thank you.


----------



## lilrojo

Silly_SBC82 said:


> This is my first cycle of using the CBFM. I would like to join your group and will be testing on July 16th. Thank you.

Hello and welcome.. Just curious are you using opks as well.. many women dont get peaks their first month as the cbfm is getting to know you and your body.. just thought I would let you know.. Best of luck..


----------



## babies7777

oooh thanks for that, i always get mine from amazon and typical i dont need any right now :dohh: tho im hoping i wont get to finish this pack.

Lots of :dust:



Rachael1981 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quicky to let you know CBFM sticks are currently £11.45 from Amazon :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies, I just wanted to report that after 7 cycles, 4 with the CBFM, we got our BFP!!! I'm in total shock, and it's still so early that I'm definitely a bit scared too, but mostly just ecstatic. Thank you all so much for your support through this! And know that even if you chart, use the CBFM, and time BD perfectly, it can still take a little bit of time - I didn't, and I was so sure something was wrong with us, I even saw an FS this month!

FX'd for lots more BFPs this cycle and :dust:


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Did you have any symptoms this month?


----------



## workingttc

Thank you so much! I hope this will be your month too!!! Only a few more days!


----------



## mrsbmcc

congrats on yor BFP i need help with what to do, I only use the CBFM I dont know what else to use. Please give me any advice. thanks:blush:


----------



## workingttc

Thank you!! I used the CBFM as well as OPKs (just to make sure I didn't miss an LH surge). I also took my temperature, which honestly was the only real clue I had that I was pregnant (no symptoms really yet). I'd definitely recommend trying that if you can - it can tell you a ton about your cycle, and help you time BD. Oh, and I took a pre-natal vitamin and Robitussin to help my CM during O time. I guess I did a lot! 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## workingttc

PS your little boy is adorable!


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats working ttc!!! see you in the grad thread xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey :wave:

I've had a peak either day 14 or 15 with the cbfm every month but this month i'm on cd15 and sill on highs. Can you ovulate without their being a peak? Could someone have a look at my chart? Can you tell if i'm gonna ovulate soon by looking at it?

I feel a bit weird this month. I can't put my finger on it but my cm isn't changing or anything wither I don't think. Not had ewcm or anything yet. Am I having a funny month? :blush:


----------



## leasap

Morning ladies!! Hope everyone is well!! 

Congrats to getting you BFPs ladies!

After a 61 day cycle and no af after finishing taking northesterine AF has arrived!!! Well spotting but hopefully get heavier, now I need some answers to couple of questions please as now bit confused......

1..... Should I reset my CBFM as the cycle length is sooo long or just press M and see what happens?? As be only my 2nd time using it???

2.....Can I still ovulate now AF is here as it was brought on by a tablet (northesterine)??

3.....Will my AF arrive next month even without O???

Last but not least.....

4...... What CD would you start using OPK on??

Thank u ladies xxxxx

Been such a crap month but just hoping this has resst my cycle now and they start coming natural again :)

Thank u and any help appreciated xxxx


----------



## trixie79

leasap said:


> Morning ladies!! Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> Congrats to getting you BFPs ladies!
> 
> After a 61 day cycle and no af after finishing taking northesterine AF has arrived!!! Well spotting but hopefully get heavier, now I need some answers to couple of questions please as now bit confused......
> 
> 1..... Should I reset my CBFM as the cycle length is sooo long or just press M and see what happens?? As be only my 2nd time using it???
> 
> 2.....Can I still ovulate now AF is here as it was brought on by a tablet (northesterine)??
> 
> 3.....Will my AF arrive next month even without O???
> 
> Last but not least.....
> 
> 4...... What CD would you start using OPK on??
> 
> Thank u ladies xxxxx
> 
> Been such a crap month but just hoping this has resst my cycle now and they start coming natural again :)
> 
> Thank u and any help appreciated xxxx

thats great news! congrats!
i would just press the m button even though you had to bring af on....
i think you should buy the digital opks and start prob around day 10 cause byou never know you could o early

i hope this is a shorter month for you
good luck x


----------



## leasap

Thanks trixie, I was thinking around cd 10 just hoping the af gets heavier as it's just spotting ATM!! 

I got loads of digital (20) and normal CB opk and also cheapie eBay ones too lol!! I hope it's shorter to!! The GP always have an excuse and trying to explain to her I have had 8 natural periods she wasn't having any of it! I said surely after so long they wouldn't just stop!!!

But FXd they are here to stay again!!!

Anyway enough of me going on! How is the pregnancy going for you?? Does all the family and friends know!!? 

Bet your so excited :) xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Congrats workingttc, hope all goes well for you x


----------



## babies7777

Thats great news so pleased for u.

Lots of sticking :dust:




workingttc said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to report that after 7 cycles, 4 with the CBFM, we got our BFP!!! I'm in total shock, and it's still so early that I'm definitely a bit scared too, but mostly just ecstatic. Thank you all so much for your support through this! And know that even if you chart, use the CBFM, and time BD perfectly, it can still take a little bit of time - I didn't, and I was so sure something was wrong with us, I even saw an FS this month!
> 
> FX'd for lots more BFPs this cycle and :dust:


----------



## babies7777

Yay finally she arrived.

Lots of luck for this next cycle. :flower:




leasap said:


> Thanks trixie, I was thinking around cd 10 just hoping the af gets heavier as it's just spotting ATM!!
> 
> I got loads of digital (20) and normal CB opk and also cheapie eBay ones too lol!! I hope it's shorter to!! The GP always have an excuse and trying to explain to her I have had 8 natural periods she wasn't having any of it! I said surely after so long they wouldn't just stop!!!
> 
> But FXd they are here to stay again!!!
> 
> Anyway enough of me going on! How is the pregnancy going for you?? Does all the family and friends know!!?
> 
> Bet your so excited :) xxxx


----------



## trixie79

leasap said:


> Thanks trixie, I was thinking around cd 10 just hoping the af gets heavier as it's just spotting ATM!!
> 
> I got loads of digital (20) and normal CB opk and also cheapie eBay ones too lol!! I hope it's shorter to!! The GP always have an excuse and trying to explain to her I have had 8 natural periods she wasn't having any of it! I said surely after so long they wouldn't just stop!!!
> 
> But FXd they are here to stay again!!!
> 
> Anyway enough of me going on! How is the pregnancy going for you?? Does all the family and friends know!!?
> 
> Bet your so excited :) xxxx

yeah things are ok....i have a scan with my consultant on tue and im so nervous, i just hope everything is ok....

starting to tell close friends now but will wait until after the scan to tell everyone!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, girls. Baby23 and Babies77, you girls are almost there (Futuremama too!). My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!

LeasaP, glad you can get started finally on a new cycle. Let's hope this is the last one for a while!


----------



## _dreamer_

wow just seen the stats for June - over 50% :bfp:

thats crazy!!!! 

fingers crossed for this next month for everyone still waiting xxx


----------



## Tobaira

wow over 50%, that is crazy! And it looks like the % keep increasing so :dust: to all you girls - hopefully July is your month!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Will you count me in for this cycle
2nd cycle with CBFM AF due July 21st 

Really hoping & praying for BFP this month!


----------



## mrsbmcc

thanks workingttc, have fun with the pregnancy:flower:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Just wanted to say good luck to all you girls!!! Fingers are crossed for all of you! THe stats are getting better and better each month!

Lesap- Did you ever decide to try vitex? If so, I"m curious how it works for you! So glad AF finally arrived!!


----------



## leasap

StranjeGirl said:


> Lesap- Did you ever decide to try vitex? If so, I"m curious how it works for you! So glad AF finally arrived!!

Hi Hun!!! Hope your well?? 

Yes I bought some vitex (agnus castus) got it from amazon it's 1000mg per tablet, so I been taking it past 2 weeks once a day! Not sure anything has happened but I've read it works better from first day of bleed!

So hopefully might get some positive result from it soon! But tbh I'm just worried my periods are going to stop again, but
Going to get couple months of norethesterine to try and keep a regular cycle if I show no signs of af each month!!!

so I take vitex and my usual metformin each day!

I'm just going to press M on the monitor and see what happens this cycle!!

Does anyone know if u can still ovulate when taken northesterine??

Xxxxxx


----------



## MarcsMrs

PEAK this morning.....Woo Hoo!!! In for a busy weekend with the DH me thinks! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tobaira

fx'd for you marcsmrs :dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

ok. CD16 and still no peak :cry:

I'm getting a bit worried now. Every month since ive been using it ive got my peak cd13 and cd14. Is there something wrong? Does this mean I can't get pregnant this month? Feel well fed up :shrug:


----------



## StranjeGirl

LilMissCheer said:


> ok. CD16 and still no peak :cry:
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried now. Every month since ive been using it ive got my peak cd13 and cd14. Is there something wrong? Does this mean I can't get pregnant this month? Feel well fed up :shrug:

Are you getting highs? ANy other signs of ovulation like ewcm? I had a couple months where my peak was a little late. Give it a few days. The month I got a bfp I thought I was not going to ovulate that month because I got no highs and my peak was a day late...so give it some time!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

leasap said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Lesap- Did you ever decide to try vitex? If so, I"m curious how it works for you! So glad AF finally arrived!!
> 
> Hi Hun!!! Hope your well??
> 
> Yes I bought some vitex (agnus castus) got it from amazon it's 1000mg per tablet, so I been taking it past 2 weeks once a day! Not sure anything has happened but I've read it works better from first day of bleed!
> 
> So hopefully might get some positive result from it soon! But tbh I'm just worried my periods are going to stop again, but
> Going to get couple months of norethesterine to try and keep a regular cycle if I show no signs of af each month!!!
> 
> so I take vitex and my usual metformin each day!
> 
> I'm just going to press M on the monitor and see what happens this cycle!!
> 
> Does anyone know if u can still ovulate when taken northesterine??
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...

That's great and I hope it works for you! Sometimes it takes a couple months, but it has done wonders for shortening cycles!! I am actually still taking 800mg of vitex. They say it can help reduce miscarriage the first trimester. 

I am doing good, but still having a lot of bleeds, some kinda clotty and heavy, which is not very comforting :( Somehow things are still ok though! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MarcsMrs

LilMissCheer said:


> ok. CD16 and still no peak :cry:
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried now. Every month since ive been using it ive got my peak cd13 and cd14. Is there something wrong? Does this mean I can't get pregnant this month? Feel well fed up :shrug:

Last cycle I really thought I wasnt going to get a peak at all but it came on CD19!! This month its CD17 so Id say just keeping BDing every few days! It might just be a bit late! Lots of things can delay ovulation!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Thanks everyone! Tryin to bed every other day so fingers crossed x


----------



## SLH

I don't know how active this thread is, but I just wanted to say hi. 

I am using my cbfm for the first time. I'm on cd10 and have just gotten my first high. I'm very skeptical and think I have wasted my money, but we will see. 

I don't understand why the monitor has to get to know you and doesn't usually get a peak the first month. This makes no sense to me because you would think it would detect the hormones or not. I'm tempted to let my DH poas to see if it still says high tomorrow. Lol


----------



## workingttc

Hi - Just wanted to tell you that I got a peak my first cycle with the CBFM - not everyone has no peaks their first cycle! For me, I had more highs my first cycle, I think before the monitor realized how much estrogen I normally have and started giving me fewer highs after that (meaning what was a high for some people wasn't high for me). But I always got peaks. So I'd just give it a bit more time; CD10 is pretty standard for people to get their first high, with a peak coming on CD13, 14, 15, 16, or 17 (sometimes later). A lot of people also just get one or 2 highs. The peak should be the same day you get a positive OPK, if you use those.

Good luck!! Many of us have had success with the CBFM--hope you will too!


----------



## SLH

workingttc said:


> Hi - Just wanted to tell you that I got a peak my first cycle with the CBFM - not everyone has no peaks their first cycle! For me, I had more highs my first cycle, I think before the monitor realized how much estrogen I normally have and started giving me fewer highs after that (meaning what was a high for some people wasn't high for me). But I always got peaks. So I'd just give it a bit more time; CD10 is pretty standard for people to get their first high, with a peak coming on CD13, 14, 15, 16, or 17 (sometimes later). A lot of people also just get one or 2 highs. The peak should be the same day you get a positive OPK, if you use those.
> 
> Good luck!! Many of us have had success with the CBFM--hope you will too!

Thanks so much for the reassurance. Hopefully, I'll get a peak soon. 

Congratulations on your BFP. I wish you all the best in your pregnancy.


----------



## _dreamer_

I also had peaks from my first cycle (and fell pg on my second) check the first page for the stats, lots of ladies have been very lucky with the cbfm, hope you are too x


----------



## MarcsMrs

I also got a peak on my first cycle with CBFM.....on to my second cycle this month & got my second peak day today so we have been having a busy weekend!! 

Best of luck with your monitor....lots of people have had success with them, even those who have been trying for a long time so I hope you are successful too!


----------



## SLH

Thanks guys. 

I'm just a bit mad at my cbfm because it was so expensive (I bought mine retail) and I bought it on day 7 of my last cycle thinking I could use it but then had to wait a month. Then I started reading some bad things about it so was doubtful that it works, but now reading this thread I'm not as doubtful as I was. 
Congratulations to all of you who got pregnant. :D
I got another high today and it's day 11 so we will see. 
Good luck MarcMrs! Have a great weekend lol. I'm sending baby dust your way.


----------



## SLH

Thanks guys. 

I'm just a bit mad at my cbfm because it was so expensive (I bought mine retail) and I bought it on day 7 of my last cycle thinking I could use it but then had to wait a month. Then I started reading some bad things about it so was doubtful that it works, but now reading this thread I'm not as doubtful as I was. 
Congratulations to all of you who got pregnant. :D
I got another high today and it's day 11 so we will see. 
Good luck MarcMrs! Have a great weekend lol. I'm sending baby dust your way.


----------



## Tobaira

Fx'd for you SLH. I had all highs from day 10 I believe the first month I used mine so I was a little worried. But I got my peak (and bfp) the 2nd month, so I am thrilled with mine. Most of the girls recommend using opks the 1st month as a backup (unfortunately for me that 1st month I had 7 days of positive opks so it didn't help much lol).

:dust:


----------



## StranjeGirl

SLH said:


> I don't know how active this thread is, but I just wanted to say hi.
> 
> I am using my cbfm for the first time. I'm on cd10 and have just gotten my first high. I'm very skeptical and think I have wasted my money, but we will see.
> 
> I don't understand why the monitor has to get to know you and doesn't usually get a peak the first month. This makes no sense to me because you would think it would detect the hormones or not. I'm tempted to let my DH poas to see if it still says high tomorrow. Lol

I got a peak my first cycle! It just gives you a little more opportunity by giving you highs so you know your peak is coming! Good luck!! :)


----------



## baby2310

after thinking i was 7 dpo today i have been recording ewcm for the past 2-3 days and today my cervix is SHOW again. FF has adjusted to not yet ov'd. (scratch that, have corrected FF, i'd clicked the wrong box).

Have no idea what's going on, still getting highs on cbfm and i only have 2 sticks left! The line nearest the pee end is still lght but the other line which is normally darker is getting lighter.
If i am 7 dpo is it normal to get ewcm? is it a good sign?


----------



## LilMissCheer

Please please please can someone have a look at my chart and see if they think ive ovulated? I have no idea what i'm looking for and only had highs on cbfm so i'm none the wiser at the mo. I'm usually a 27/28 day cycle :flower:


----------



## baby2310

hi hun, FF doesn't tell you until after you've ov'd, i would keep bd'ing especially if you're getting ewcm. I have started doing opks this month too as i have never had a peak on cbfm, i think i must ov in the afternoon so cbfm misses it.
Good luck!


----------



## LilMissCheer

will the fact that i drink wine at night everyday affect it? I'm a teacher - it's my relaxation! :blush:


----------



## baby2310

Iin my opinion no hun.
I've read online about giving up drinking and i haven't drunk since beginning ttc, until yesterday. It's helped me to relax and i can't see why it should affect ttc. You hear about people having drunken nights of passion all the time and finding out they're pregnant as a result.
I think the odd glass can't hurt.


----------



## _dreamer_

I dont think the odd glass here and there will harm, but if you are drinking more than a few units, I've read it can negatively affect fertility. I hadn't been drinking while TTC, then at my friends wedding I had a couple of champagnes - and fell pg that night or the day after! (peaked the day after!) x


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Please please please can someone have a look at my chart and see if they think ive ovulated? I have no idea what i'm looking for and only had highs on cbfm so i'm none the wiser at the mo. I'm usually a 27/28 day cycle :flower:

it doesn't look like it yet hun. x


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> hi hun, FF doesn't tell you until after you've ov'd, i would keep bd'ing especially if you're getting ewcm. I have started doing opks this month too as i have never had a peak on cbfm, i think i must ov in the afternoon so cbfm misses it.
> Good luck!

charts looking positive hun, bit of an implantation di going there fx for you babe xx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun, FF doesn't tell you until after you've ov'd, i would keep bd'ing especially if you're getting ewcm. I have started doing opks this month too as i have never had a peak on cbfm, i think i must ov in the afternoon so cbfm misses it.
> Good luck!
> 
> charts looking positive hun, bit of an implantation di going there fx for you babe xxClick to expand...

thanks hun. Still bding just in case as got lots of ewcm and am SHOW again, trying to cover all cases. God i hope we catch it this time. Its terrifying not knowing if somethings wrong. How are you doing hun? X


----------



## jazzy001

Hi could i join in 

Im TTC #1 for 9 mths now this is my 2nd CBFM cycle got my peak last sat & Sun DTD both days anf the friday & Mon :happydance: so im on the dreaded 2ww just a silly question does the 2ww start from the low after peak or the last high after peak ??? :wacko: this is sending me crackers lol lol cant keep poas lol


----------



## LilMissCheer

If i ovulate late, will my cycle be longer? I'm usually 28 days dead on but last month i was 25/26. I'm just concerned that my luteal phase is pretty short anyway (i start brown spotting early - like 7/8 dpo). Could it be that the monitor missed my surge? Before I started using the monitor, i used an opk in the morning and it was negative then i did it in the afternoon and got a smily clearblue face. :shrug:

I'm just trying to work out whether to keep my hopes up for this cycle or bin it off and look forward to next month that's all :flower:


----------



## baby2310

Your lp should stay pretty much the same every month hun so if you ov later your cycle would be longer.


----------



## baby2310

Does anyone have any pics showing their highs and peaks?
FF still says i ov'd cd 16 but i still have EWCM, cervix is still SHOW and my cbfm stick lnes seem to be switching round for the first time ever. Tomorrow is my last stick out of 20 and it usually goes automatically low for me after that. Wondering if i'm on my way to a peak but monitor isn't going to catch it.


----------



## workingttc

Seems like you are gearing up to OV. I'd use up the last CBFM stick and then just switch to using OPKs twice a day (maybe digis to be sure). Or, you can keep using CBFM sticks and just not put them in the monitor. I think early in this thread there are pics of what a peak should look like, or check out peeonastick.com. I believe the line closer to the pee end is the LH line, while the other is the estrogen line. 

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## baby2310

thanks hun, its so frustrating cos FF said i already ov'd and thought i would be 8 dpo by now grrrr! have started bd'ing again just in case


----------



## workingttc

i know, i hate when FF makes things MORE confusing! :hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

jazzy001 said:


> Hi could i join in
> 
> Im TTC #1 for 9 mths now this is my 2nd CBFM cycle got my peak last sat & Sun DTD both days anf the friday & Mon :happydance: so im on the dreaded 2ww just a silly question does the 2ww start from the low after peak or the last high after peak ??? :wacko: this is sending me crackers lol lol cant keep poas lol

not a silly question at all. i counted the first high day after my 2 peaks as 1dpo. my understanding is you first peak when an LH surge is detected, and ovulation can occur anywhere from 12-36 hours after this, so it depends where in time you catch your LH surge as to exactly when you ovulate. good luck xxx


----------



## baby2310

well have checked my sticks again as was getting confused with the lines.
The LH line is about the same as it always is, quite pale. My estrogen line is much lighter yesterday and today than it normally is, but more prominant than the LH line, much thicker. Is it possible the sticks could be picking up HCG if i were pregnant this month?


----------



## _dreamer_

hey baby2310 - on page 147, theres a pic i took of a cbfm stick i had leftover and peed on a couple of days after getting my bfp, both lines showed as dark. not sure if this is usual, but that was my experience x


----------



## baby2310

thanks dreamer! have had a quick check and mine seem to be more like your second peak days only much much lighter. either i've just ov'd or they mean nothing and it's my hormones playing silly beggars once again :shrug: i dunno, i guess i'll see in a week whether the :witch: arrives


----------



## workingttc

For me, right before the peak, I usually got a light estrogen line and a light LH line (with LH still lighter than the estrogen). Then on the peak the LH was darker than the estrogen, which was sometimes super light and sometimes just a bit light. I'd definitely keep BD'ing just in case!! FX'd all this confusion will lead up to a BFP!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies, I finally got a High this morning (CD21 :dohh:)

As for the lines - I've noticed that this morning the estrogen line is lighter than it has been, and I have a super faint second line. Don't know if that helps?!


----------



## baby2310

hi rachael, that sounds kinda similar how mine is, have had 17 days of highs and first 15 estrogen line was prominant and LH line looked like it was dissappearing. 
will have to see what happens in the morning, my last stick.
part of me is hoping for peak and part of me is hoping that i ov'd when FF says and my ewcm is connected with implantation - i can only hope!!!
Good luck hun


----------



## LilMissCheer

yey :happydance: finally got my peak on cd19. Well later than usual. How strange. Ah well, oh got some free sex anyway. Gonna try and grab him a couple more times now. I'm sure he won't mind :winkwink:

Thanks for the reassurance girls! :kiss:


----------



## LilMissCheer

baby2310 said:


> hi rachael, that sounds kinda similar how mine is, have had 17 days of highs and first 15 estrogen line was prominant and LH line looked like it was dissappearing.
> will have to see what happens in the morning, my last stick.
> part of me is hoping for peak and part of me is hoping that i ov'd when FF says and my ewcm is connected with implantation - i can only hope!!!
> Good luck hun

FX'ed for you chick! :flower: Must be a funny month for the cbfms! :dohh:


----------



## baby2310

Morning ladies. Used my last stick today, the 2 lines are both very faint but look the same as each other but my monitor gave me a low?! So i guess thats it for this month and now ill just have to wait and see. Ordered a gail reading last night so if its not this month at least ill have something to spur me on a bit.


----------



## Sleepy sue

Hi ladies I'm new here although did stalk this thread a little to help me decide to buy a cbfm. 
Ive been ttc for three months, my first month i got a bfp but unfortunately had an early mc :( This is my first cycle using the cbfm, I got my highs on cd9, 10,11,12 and peak on 13 and 14. We dtd on 10,11,13 and 15.

I really think I missed it by not dtd on 12th and 14th :(
I think I'm 6dpo and not one symptom 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Mandy82

Hi everyone :) This is also my first cycle using the cbfm, got lows from CD6-CD16, then one high on CD17 and first peak today CD18

Sleepy Sue, I think you've had enough bding around your peak fertility and I hope this is our month!

Future mama, could you please add me to the stats page, I'll be testing on 16th July :)
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babies7777

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:


----------



## babies7777

Yay for getting ur peak, i always get excited when i see that little eggy on the monitor, lots of luck

:flower:



LilMissCheer said:


> yey :happydance: finally got my peak on cd19. Well later than usual. How strange. Ah well, oh got some free sex anyway. Gonna try and grab him a couple more times now. I'm sure he won't mind :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance girls! :kiss:


----------



## Sleepy sue

Thanks Mandy I hope you're right :)
Baby dust to us both :)
Future mama can I be added to the testing to, fx it will be the 14th 
Xx


----------



## SLH

baby2310 said:


> Morning ladies. Used my last stick today, the 2 lines are both very faint but look the same as each other but my monitor gave me a low?! So i guess thats it for this month and now ill just have to wait and see. Ordered a gail reading last night so if its not this month at least ill have something to spur me on a bit.

Good morning. Have you ever gotten a high or peaks this month, or just lows?
Good lick to you. I hope to see you get a BFP this month. 

What's a Gails reading and how would I Gina out getting one?


----------



## SLH

May I please be added to the first page please? I should be testing on July 20th. Thanks


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> yey :happydance: finally got my peak on cd19. Well later than usual. How strange. Ah well, oh got some free sex anyway. Gonna try and grab him a couple more times now. I'm sure he won't mind :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance girls! :kiss:

Yaay that's so exciting. Have lots of fun and I hope the sperm meets the egg.


----------



## Silly_SBC82

lilrojo said:


> Silly_SBC82 said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle of using the CBFM. I would like to join your group and will be testing on July 16th. Thank you.
> 
> Hello and welcome.. Just curious are you using opks as well.. many women dont get peaks their first month as the cbfm is getting to know you and your body.. just thought I would let you know.. Best of luck..Click to expand...

Thanks lilrojo. I didn't use OPK's this month but got a peak on my monitor on CD16 and CD17. If I move on to next month I will definitely use them as well. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## _dreamer_

Sleepy sue said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here although did stalk this thread a little to help me decide to buy a cbfm.
> Ive been ttc for three months, my first month i got a bfp but unfortunately had an early mc :( This is my first cycle using the cbfm, I got my highs on cd9, 10,11,12 and peak on 13 and 14. We dtd on 10,11,13 and 15.
> 
> I really think I missed it by not dtd on 12th and 14th :(
> I think I'm 6dpo and not one symptom
> 
> Good luck everyone xxx

dont worry about symptoms, i didnt have any until way after my af due date passed :)

i think you've done plenty of BD - fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Sleepy sue

Thanks Hun I hope so
Congrats on your bean :) xxx


----------



## baby2310

SLH said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Used my last stick today, the 2 lines are both very faint but look the same as each other but my monitor gave me a low?! So i guess thats it for this month and now ill just have to wait and see. Ordered a gail reading last night so if its not this month at least ill have something to spur me on a bit.
> 
> Good morning. Have you ever gotten a high or peaks this month, or just lows?
> Good lick to you. I hope to see you get a BFP this month.
> 
> What's a Gails reading and how would I Gina out getting one?Click to expand...

Hi hun. I got about 18 highs, no peaks. My 3rd month without a peak but think that might be because i took norethisterone last month and made my cycle longer so i could go on holiday. Will see whay happens next month.
Gail is a psychic, i've had an online reading from her, just waiting for it to come through. Think it takes about 3 days? A few ladies have had them. Just a bit of fun really, won't take it too seriously.

I have entered my temp on FF today and it has adjusted my chart from ov'ing day 16 to not ov'ing at all yet this month, dunno what to think anymore :cry:


Have just decided to over-ride FF this month based on what it said originally and see what happens


----------



## Future Mama

Welcome to all the new ladies! This thread's been pretty lucky so hopefully all of you get your :bfp:s soon! I think I added everyone to the first page, if I forgot anyone just let me know!


----------



## SLH

Thank You Futuremama :)

I am so excited that today for the very first time I got a peak/egg! This is so exciting since it's the first time ever using my monitor.

CD10, 11, 12, 13 I got highs and then today on CD14 I got an egg. It's time for me to get busy.


----------



## MarcsMrs

SLH said:


> Thank You Futuremama :)
> 
> I am so excited that today for the very first time I got a peak/egg! This is so exciting since it's the first time ever using my monitor.
> 
> CD10, 11, 12, 13 I got highs and then today on CD14 I got an egg. It's time for me to get busy.

I loved the feeling when I got my first peak!! Its so exciting!! Lots of :sex: for you now!!! 

:dust:


----------



## SLH

> I loved the feeling when I got my first peak!! Its so exciting!! Lots of :sex: for you now!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks so much. Lots of :dust: to you too. Because this is my first time using it, I didn't expect to have a peak.


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> Hey ladies, I finally got a High this morning (CD21 :dohh:)
> 
> As for the lines - I've noticed that this morning the estrogen line is lighter than it has been, and I have a super faint second line. Don't know if that helps?!

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::blush:

good luck girlies!

i had my booking and all is good! baby is very active.....she could even see its eyes, nose and lips! i only saw the arms and legs!!!


----------



## workingttc

Futuremama, your chart looks super promising! FX'd this is your month!!


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls. thats great trix!
i'm ill :(
got such asore throat, i keep loosing my voice. bad times especially as i'm working in a bloody call centre.
anyway cd13 today, highs on cbfm but my temps are flat, no sign of o yet, maybe because i'm ill though.
hope your all well
missing you all, but i literally don't have a chance to fart at the moment! lol xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hope you feel better soon hun and hope you're enjoying your job.

I feel rubbish today, think i might get an early visit from the :witch: got really bad cramps on both sides :cry:

The only thing that cheered me up a little today was my reading from Gail

"Linking in around you, I pick up firstly that such alot has been changing within your path, and that your going through a very cycle in your life, one quite filled with positives and that a very happy and content path shows ahead here

Part of these changes, I sense have been about making plans for your future, and planning children and pregnancies, I do see this is very much the right time for a baby to come along, and I feel your more than ready for this

Spirit show me a August conception here, and I see your very happy and also excited when you test positive, I see a healthy pregnancy and a baby boy born 2012, he will bring alot of joy into your life

I then see a further pregnancy for November 2013, and a 2014 birth, a healthy baby girl, who will complete your family

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future"

Fx'd she's right!


----------



## Sleepy sue

Ooh how do you get the readings hun xxx


----------



## baby2310

There's a few that the ladies on here have used but i used Gail https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
Prices vary and she does all sorts of readings and spells x


----------



## SLH

I don't think I could ever pay an online psychic. There are way too many scam artists in this world. I'm a very skeptical and weary person.

I hope she is right for you though, that would be very exciting :)


----------



## baby2310

Each to their own hun, for me it was a bit of fun for a fiver.
I'm not taking it too seriously, just thought it would be a little something to cheer me up as think af is on its way.
Quite a few ladies on here have had them, if nothing else i think it gives you a boost when you feel like it might never happen, i think a lot can be said for a positive mental attitude and you can easily lose that positivity when ttc.


----------



## workingttc

I agree with that Baby2310! SLH, I was skeptical too, but I found it did give me a nice pick-me-up when I was at my most depressed (and convinced it would never happen for us naturally). And, for me, the psychic I tried (Cheri22) was right! She predicted we would conceive, find out or have a birth in June, and I both conceived in June and found out on June 30th. You never know, there might be something to it! And in my view, anything that makes you feel better during TTC is worth doing!


----------



## SLH

baby2310 said:


> Each to their own hun, for me it was a bit of fun for a fiver.
> I'm not taking it too seriously, just thought it would be a little something to cheer me up as think af is on its way.
> Quite a few ladies on here have had them, if nothing else i think it gives you a boost when you feel like it might never happen, i think a lot can be said for a positive mental attitude and you can easily lose that positivity when ttc.

If it gives anyone hope i am not going to be negative. I'm so sorry I didn't mean to sound offensive in anyway.
That is so awesome fantastic that she predicted August :D I would be afraid that she would tell me never lol.
Lots and lots of :dust: to you :) Let's hope you get a BFP before August, if that's still possible for you.


----------



## baby2310

No offence taken hun, the beauty of this particular thread is we all feel free to say what we feel without fear of reprisal. Would love to get my bfp this month but my symptoms actually seem to be the beginning of a stomach bug :-( hopefully next month is my month, 8th times the charm lol  x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Futuremama your chart looks great!!!! When do you test??

Hispirits- I hope you feel better soon :( How is your job going??


----------



## LilMissCheer

hi everyone!

I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:

I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me. 

Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps? 

I'm really confused :dohh:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Can I override them?


----------



## LilMissCheer

Ha ha. Ive over ridden them. I'm sick of looking at the different coloured dots and the fact that the last three temps weren't joined up. I want ovulation lines!! :haha:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Really need to stop...


----------



## LilMissCheer

...using different posts for the same thing...:haha::haha:

I'm overtired...sorry :happydance::flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

You're mad :haha:

I've had 4 days of highs on the CBFM now, and only one test stick left for tomorrow morning (that will be 20 sticks it's asked for) I've done an OPK each day too and that hasn't gone +ve yet so I'm hoping I get a peak tomorrow or that the OPK goes +ve soon :shrug:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Rachael1981 said:


> You're mad :haha:
> 
> I've had 4 days of highs on the CBFM now, and only one test stick left for tomorrow morning (that will be 20 sticks it's asked for) I've done an OPK each day too and that hasn't gone +ve yet so I'm hoping I get a peak tomorrow or that the OPK goes +ve soon :shrug:

FX'ed for a peak chick!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Not looking likely, just done an OPK and it's back to one line :dohh: I never got one that had the test line as strong as the control, but the darkest two were Tuesday and yesterday evenings. Will do another again later I think.


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Futuremama your chart looks great!!!! When do you test??
> 
> Hispirits- I hope you feel better soon :( How is your job going??

I was going to test if my temp stayed up today but since it didn't I'm just gonna wait for af to show. I'm sooo tired of seeing bfns! I am having an hsg done next month and dh is having a semen analysis so we can find out if something's going on with one of us. Has anyone else ever had an hsg? I don't really know what to expect with the procedure


----------



## Future Mama

LilMissCheer said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:

If your temps continue to go up for the next couple days it looks to me like you ovulated on your second peak. Once you have 3 temps above your coverline ff will give you your crosshairs.


----------



## Rachael1981

Not had a HSG done, but I think they inject dye into your uterus then take xrays to check everything is clear.

Could you change my test date to July 19th please? I think I'm only just in the 2ww now after ovulating late :dohh:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Can my test date be the 19th July too please?? :kiss:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Just got my prediciton from Gail......here it is!

_Linking in around you, I am sensing alot of changes around you, past and present wise, and I feel that the thought of pregnancy and children has been with you for sometime, but this may have always been the 'right' time for this to come into your life, where as now spirit are showing me your life is very balanced and it is the ideal time for pregnancy to happen

I feel you worry slightly about the alterations that will come in when a child is born, but I also feel your very ready for this

Spirit around you show me an October conception here, and testing early November, I see that all is well and healthy around pregnancy, and also a healthy labour and birth show, I feel this maybe something you worry about, but I am actually seeing a very quick labour for you

Your very content when your baby boy is with you in your life within 2012, and this kind of brings a whole new you out, and you enjoy every moment

I then see a further pregnancy here for June to July 2013, and a baby girl is born 2014, again all areas very well and healthy and this child will then complete your family for you.

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future_

I quite surprised with the bit about labour....its something Im very worried about as I have a metal hip & no-one really knows how it will hold up in labour or if I will be able for a natural birth so this has really given me some hope!!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi Future Mama 

We have been referred for tests and my doctor said that she didnt want to do the hsg till hubby had his second sa done, she has just sent me for a regular ultrasound as she said there is no point in doing a hsg till the sa has been done as its easier for him to do the sample than it is for us to have the test done when it may not be required. 

Im having my ultrasound next week and then back to the hospital at the beginning of August so i will let you know if i need the hsg and what it was like (if you haven't had yours by then) From what i have heard it can be a bit uncomfortable and to take some pain medication beforehand, tho i have also heard it differs for everyone and some people have no issues with it.

Lots of :dust: that you wont need it.



Future Mama said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:
> 
> If your temps continue to go up for the next couple days it looks to me like you ovulated on your second peak. Once you have 3 temps above your coverline ff will give you your crosshairs.Click to expand...


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:

It is a bit of a mess luv lol. Are the open circles sleep deprivation or because u tempt' at a different time? Don't try to override it so it looks how u want it too babe, defeats the object. There is no text book chart, everyone's different, you won't know what you pattern or range is over the months if you mess with it. Xxxxx


----------



## Tobaira

oh the readings can be fun. I had a jenny reading and she predicted a bfp in June which was right. I also saw one at a local fair (my friend wanted to go) and she said July or November, which were wrong, but she also said 2 within a year, which was right =)

fx'd and :dust: for all you girls. Looking forward to seeing all of you on the graduates side.


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> Futuremama your chart looks great!!!! When do you test??
> 
> Hispirits- I hope you feel better soon :( How is your job going??

Hey babe, nice peach :D
I'm fine, jobs fine, just plodding along. Not hopeful this month, my temps are flatlining think it's gonna b anovulatory this month. If it don't happen next month, I'm booking a holiday to Orlando for may next year and taking a break from ttc until I get back, and I'll prob start the with fertility docs again. I need a holiday 1st to psyche myself up for it lol. Xxx


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:

I would go by what your cbfm says. It looks like your temps will rise now. 
I just started bbting as well and it's confusing I didn't see a pattern the first month either, but ff said I o'd late and had a 5 day luteal phase that month, but the tests said otherwise. I think I have wacked temps so although I do both I'm going by what the tests say. Maybe you're having a long cycle this month.


----------



## baby2310

I tested today and :bfn:, no surprise.
Will also be waiting for af to show now. I guess i didn't ov this month afterall :-(


----------



## Sleepy sue

When's af dye Hun, fx it's a shy bfp xxx


----------



## baby2310

I'm quite irregular, had a few months where i was every 30 ish days (apart from last 2 cycles). Based on 30 days should be due Sunday, i'm not ptimistic, if i don't over-ride my chart it says i haven't ov'd :cry: i'm so sick of waiting for it to be our turn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLH

baby2310 said:


> I'm quite irregular, had a few months where i was every 30 ish days (apart from last 2 cycles). Based on 30 days should be due Sunday, i'm not ptimistic, if i don't over-ride my chart it says i haven't ov'd :cry: i'm so sick of waiting for it to be our turn!!!!!!!!!!

Let's hope the test is wrong, but if not I will keep my FX for you next month. It's bound to happen sooner or later :)

:dust:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, fx'd this is your month :hugs:


----------



## SLH

I wonder if the medicine you were taking to delay your period is the reason for you not ovulating? Maybe it takes a couple of cycles to get back to normal. I think you were the one who was taking medicine.


----------



## SLH

Does anyone know why you the cbfm is automatically programed to have a peak then a high after the first peak? I can't understand why the monitor doesn't read the stick but asks you for one anyways.


----------



## baby2310

SLH said:


> I wonder if the medicine you were taking to delay your period is the reason for you not ovulating? Maybe it takes a couple of cycles to get back to normal. I think you were the one who was taking medicine.

yes i was hun. You could be right. Im having 21 day bloods done next month, was told i couldnt this month as it wouldnt be a proper period because of the medicine. Similar to when your on the pill and just have a bleed dash month. I think you might be right x


----------



## LilMissCheer

baby2310 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:
> 
> It is a bit of a mess luv lol. Are the open circles sleep deprivation or because u tempt' at a different time? Don't try to override it so it looks how u want it too babe, defeats the object. There is no text book chart, everyone's different, you won't know what you pattern or range is over the months if you mess with it. XxxxxClick to expand...

Ha ha :blush:

The open ones are when ive tested a little bit later on before my usual time. two were 5/10 mins early and one was 15 mins late. The others are all pretty much ok. I think one was sleep deprivation. It was our year 11 prom and i got in well late and got up usual time. Four hours sleep :sleep:

I suppose it's good now though that my temps are going up right? :flower:


----------



## SLH

I need to vent. I'm so used to peeing on sticks that I woke up this morning and poas. I turned my monitor on after and it didn't ask me for a stick lol. The monitor went down to high. doh me!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not going to know what to do with my FMU in the morning SLH - my monitor has had 20 sticks and I have no more. After peeing in a cup every morning for nearly 3 weeks it's going to be wierd not to have to any more.


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> 
> I could do with some comments about my chart if poss? It's my first month trying it so it is a bit mucky! :blush:
> 
> I had my peaks on cbfm Tuesday and wednesday but highs for ages so we've been :sex: every other day including last night. I usually ovulate around day 14/15 so 20/21 is quite late for me.
> 
> Why is my chart disregarding my temps? I'm well excited to see the ovulation line thingies but why are there no lines joining up my temps?
> 
> I'm really confused :dohh:
> 
> It is a bit of a mess luv lol. Are the open circles sleep deprivation or because u tempt' at a different time? Don't try to override it so it looks how u want it too babe, defeats the object. There is no text book chart, everyone's different, you won't know what you pattern or range is over the months if you mess with it. XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha :blush:
> 
> The open ones are when ive tested a little bit later on before my usual time. two were 5/10 mins early and one was 15 mins late. The others are all pretty much ok. I think one was sleep deprivation. It was our year 11 prom and i got in well late and got up usual time. Four hours sleep :sleep:
> 
> I suppose it's good now though that my temps are going up right? :flower:Click to expand...

well its hard to say without a coverline. but i set my chart for testing at 7.15 everyday, and the days i don't get up that time i use the basal temp adjust on whenmybaby.com
you could try that,see if it makes anydifference, also i think you have to take your temp 45 mins late/early to get an open circle on the chart.
how long is your cycle usually?
fx those temps will rise up a bit further so we can see a clear thermal shift, then ff should give you some cross hairs probably for day 20/21, maybe even a day or so later depending on what those post o temps do.
i know its a stupid question, but you are taking those temps before you even get up or speak?
another thing it could be, is if your taking the temps orally, you may sleep with your mouth open, in which case you may want to try temping in your :blush: lady :winkwink: next month
hope that helps good luck babe :kiss:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

I'm hoping I'm the start of another impressive month, 50% last month, wow!!!

I got my BFP a couple of days ago but wasn't convinced until I saw the word pregnant on a digi this morning! Am totally in shock, it's only the second month after my mc and it took 8 months before, 4 of which with the monitor!!

I am terrified I'll miscarry again and I'm having AF type pains but I know that's a normal pg symptom so trying not to panic!!

Stats wise not sure whether it should be 6 (total months used a monitor) or 2 (months since the miscarriage) I'll let you decide Future Mama. I also think your chart looks good, even with the small dip today, just have a look at mine, it's seriously random!!

Stick with your monitors, it really is the best thing I've ever bought and I know I would not be pregnant without it!


----------



## Sleepy sue

Congrats Lauraemily :) xx


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations lauraemily, h & h 9 months to you xx


----------



## workingttc

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## Tobaira

very exciting! congrats lauraemily! I had AF type cramps quite a bit the first 2 weeks after my bfp. I still get them now (8+4) but they are different somehow and not as often.


----------



## lauraemily17

Tobaira said:


> very exciting! congrats lauraemily! I had AF type cramps quite a bit the first 2 weeks after my bfp. I still get them now (8+4) but they are different somehow and not as often.

That's very reassuring to hear, thank you! :D How are you feeling otherwise? Has MS kicked in yet?


----------



## Tobaira

I still haven't had ms - crossing my fingers I'm lucky and don't, my mom never had it (and she had 3 of us). I'm mostly just super tired all the time (and bloated and hungry), but I've got two in there (which never ceases to amaze me). You should join us over on the graduates thread :flower:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/627925-cbfm-thread-statistics-graduates-2011-a.html


----------



## lauraemily17

Tobaira said:


> I still haven't had ms - crossing my fingers I'm lucky and don't, my mom never had it (and she had 3 of us). I'm mostly just super tired all the time (and bloated and hungry), but I've got two in there (which never ceases to amaze me). You should join us over on the graduates thread :flower:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/627925-cbfm-thread-statistics-graduates-2011-a.html

Wow 2!! That's exciting!! I'll head over to the graduates thread, thanks for the link!


----------



## LilMissCheer

:happydance::happydance:I got red lines on my chart :happydance::happydance:

Yey! Sorry for boring everyone to death about this but i'm a slow learner :blush: (terrible for a teacher!)

I think my freakishly high temperature today was due to our leccy going off in oour area at 3 this morning and setting our alarm off. Couldn't get it to stop so consequently I only got back in bed at 4.20 and up to take it at 5.40 (20 mins late). Not exactly the 'restful' sleep required to temp. :nope:

I used to adjuster thing on the site that Hispirits told me about and the one on my chart is now the adjusted temperature. Why has it shot up so high? 

:happydance: Well excited about my red lines :blush: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> :happydance::happydance:I got red lines on my chart :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yey! Sorry for boring everyone to death about this but i'm a slow learner :blush: (terrible for a teacher!)
> 
> I think my freakishly high temperature today was due to our leccy going off in oour area at 3 this morning and setting our alarm off. Couldn't get it to stop so consequently I only got back in bed at 4.20 and up to take it at 5.40 (20 mins late). Not exactly the 'restful' sleep required to temp. :nope:
> 
> I used to adjuster thing on the site that Hispirits told me about and the one on my chart is now the adjusted temperature. Why has it shot up so high?
> 
> :happydance: Well excited about my red lines :blush: :happydance::happydance:

:happydance:
thats where it should be post O. you should have a clear two/three levels of temps. pre O low, then up a level post O and even up again to make the chart triphasic, (so they look like stairs) xxx:kiss:


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, i wonder if someone can help me with my chart?
My temp also shot up again today but there isn't a line to connect it to the other temps? Has anyone had that happen before?


----------



## Rachael1981

Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:

As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D


----------



## baby2310

Rachael1981 said:


> Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:
> 
> As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D

D'oh!
Thanks hun that's exactly what i'd done, i'm such a dummy! :laugh2:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Rachael1981 said:


> Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:
> 
> As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D

Yey :happydance: 

Not particularly holding out much hope for this month. It's all felt a bit weird. I had none of the usual 'feelings' you get through your highs and peaks on the monitor, my cm hasn't really been anything to shout about (what a funny thought! :haha:) and i've just not felt 'right' if you know what I mean. I think cos of this when i ovulated really late for me, (day 20 usually 13!) it didn't really surprise me. If i hadn't have ovulated at all it wouldn't have been a surprise. I can't explain it. It's not felt like i've been TRYING for a baby. I don't know :blush:. We'll see anyway. 

I was gonna have a nosy at your chart but I can't see a link to it :flower:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:I got red lines on my chart :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yey! Sorry for boring everyone to death about this but i'm a slow learner :blush: (terrible for a teacher!)
> 
> I think my freakishly high temperature today was due to our leccy going off in oour area at 3 this morning and setting our alarm off. Couldn't get it to stop so consequently I only got back in bed at 4.20 and up to take it at 5.40 (20 mins late). Not exactly the 'restful' sleep required to temp. :nope:
> 
> I used to adjuster thing on the site that Hispirits told me about and the one on my chart is now the adjusted temperature. Why has it shot up so high?
> 
> :happydance: Well excited about my red lines :blush: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance:
> thats where it should be post O. you should have a clear two/three levels of temps. pre O low, then up a level post O and even up again to make the chart triphasic, (so they look like stairs) xxx:kiss:Click to expand...

:kiss: Thanks chick. You have the patience of a saint!! :blush:

Keep an eye on it for me over the next couple of days will you please? :friends:


----------



## baby2310

LilMissCheer said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:
> 
> As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> Not particularly holding out much hope for this month. It's all felt a bit weird. I had none of the usual 'feelings' you get through your highs and peaks on the monitor, my cm hasn't really been anything to shout about (what a funny thought! :haha:) and i've just not felt 'right' if you know what I mean. I think cos of this when i ovulated really late for me, (day 20 usually 13!) it didn't really surprise me. If i hadn't have ovulated at all it wouldn't have been a surprise. I can't explain it. It's not felt like i've been TRYING for a baby. I don't know :blush:. We'll see anyway.
> 
> I was gonna have a nosy at your chart but I can't see a link to it :flower:Click to expand...

The link is in her ticker hun :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

baby2310 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:
> 
> As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D
> 
> D'oh!
> Thanks hun that's exactly what i'd done, i'm such a dummy! :laugh2:Click to expand...

No problem, glad it was that :D



LilMissCheer said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Have you ticked the disregard box by accident? :shrug:
> 
> As for the temp shooting up LilMissCheer - that's totally normal post ov and what you need to confirm ov. The rise in progesterone makes your BBT increase and it is this rise that confirms that ov has happened. If you look at my chart you'll see my temps have also shot up too :winkwink: Looks we're in the 2ww together :D
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> Not particularly holding out much hope for this month. It's all felt a bit weird. I had none of the usual 'feelings' you get through your highs and peaks on the monitor, my cm hasn't really been anything to shout about (what a funny thought! :haha:) and i've just not felt 'right' if you know what I mean. I think cos of this when i ovulated really late for me, (day 20 usually 13!) it didn't really surprise me. If i hadn't have ovulated at all it wouldn't have been a surprise. I can't explain it. It's not felt like i've been TRYING for a baby. I don't know :blush:. We'll see anyway.
> 
> I was gonna have a nosy at your chart but I can't see a link to it :flower:Click to expand...

My link is my ticker - click the ticker and it takes you to my chart :D :flower:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Got it - god we are similar aren't we?!

Wait it out together then eh? :coffee:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds good to me :coffee:

I also Ov'd later than normal. I usually ov around CD18, this month it was CD24 (I don't agree with FF :haha:) I've only ov'd on CD24 once before. Also when I do ov late I don't get ov pains, but when I ov on CD18 I get pains on the right :shrug:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Rachael1981 said:


> Sounds good to me :coffee:
> 
> I also Ov'd later than normal. I usually ov around CD18, this month it was CD24 (I don't agree with FF :haha:) I've only ov'd on CD24 once before. Also when I do ov late I don't get ov pains, but when I ov on CD18 I get pains on the right :shrug:

 I'm just hoping my cycle will be longer though. Cos Ionly ovulated late, i;m 3dpo and due in four days 8-[

Should I be worried? :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Your cycle will be longer. Your luteal phase will be the same so if af usually arrives 14 days after ov then she will this cycle too. My cycle will be about 36 days rather than the usual 30 because of late ov


----------



## chan1983

Hi all hope your all well? The witch arrived last saturday which was 3 days early and got a BFN so now on my 3rd mth with cbfm. Preying this month works and we get our BFP very soon x


----------



## SLH

chan1983 said:


> Hi all hope your all well? The witch arrived last saturday which was 3 days early and got a BFN so now on my 3rd mth with cbfm. Preying this month works and we get our BFP very soon x

I'm so sorry she got you :( that really does suck. Lots of :dust: to you this month. You will get that BFP soon.


----------



## Ailish

Just wanted to share....this is my 2nd cycle of using CBFM and I got my first BFP today!!! Highly recommend this little gadget! First cycle I didn't get a peak, just 3 high days...and that started on CD 23 I think. 2nd cycle, I got a high on day 12, and stayed high until CD 24 when it peaked for two days. We BD'd on both days and the day after. Now, here I am 10 days later with a BFP! Good luck ladies!


----------



## SLH

Ailish said:


> Just wanted to share....this is my 2nd cycle of using CBFM and I got my first BFP today!!! Highly recommend this little gadget! First cycle I didn't get a peak, just 3 high days...and that started on CD 23 I think. 2nd cycle, I got a high on day 12, and stayed high until CD 24 when it peaked for two days. We BD'd on both days and the day after. Now, here I am 10 days later with a BFP! Good luck ladies!

Yay. Congrats. That is so exciting


----------



## SLH

I think I'm out this month. I have been getting awful cramps in my legs that I always get right before AF. It's way too early though so I think my luteal phase is too short. 
I also think I have endometriosis and am infertile, so I think I may give up this is too stressful.


----------



## LilMissCheer

chan1983 said:


> Hi all hope your all well? The witch arrived last saturday which was 3 days early and got a BFN so now on my 3rd mth with cbfm. Preying this month works and we get our BFP very soon x

:hugs: Sorry about the appearance of :witch:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Ailish said:


> Just wanted to share....this is my 2nd cycle of using CBFM and I got my first BFP today!!! Highly recommend this little gadget! First cycle I didn't get a peak, just 3 high days...and that started on CD 23 I think. 2nd cycle, I got a high on day 12, and stayed high until CD 24 when it peaked for two days. We BD'd on both days and the day after. Now, here I am 10 days later with a BFP! Good luck ladies!

:happydance: Congratulations chick - that's fantastic!! :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:I got red lines on my chart :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yey! Sorry for boring everyone to death about this but i'm a slow learner :blush: (terrible for a teacher!)
> 
> I think my freakishly high temperature today was due to our leccy going off in oour area at 3 this morning and setting our alarm off. Couldn't get it to stop so consequently I only got back in bed at 4.20 and up to take it at 5.40 (20 mins late). Not exactly the 'restful' sleep required to temp. :nope:
> 
> I used to adjuster thing on the site that Hispirits told me about and the one on my chart is now the adjusted temperature. Why has it shot up so high?
> 
> :happydance: Well excited about my red lines :blush: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance:
> thats where it should be post O. you should have a clear two/three levels of temps. pre O low, then up a level post O and even up again to make the chart triphasic, (so they look like stairs) xxx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :kiss: Thanks chick. You have the patience of a saint!! :blush:
> 
> Keep an eye on it for me over the next couple of days will you please? :friends:Click to expand...

:thumbup:
anytime hun xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend.
My temp shot up again today, shame FF said i didn't ov otherwise i think my chart would be looking pretty good.
Based on my previous 30 day cycles before they got messed up again AF should have been due today, :BFN: yesterday.
I just want to move on to the next cycle, got 21 day bloods to book this time (well 23 to 25 as gp said need to do them later due to my irregular af)


----------



## workingttc

baby2310 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend.
> My temp shot up again today, shame FF said i didn't ov otherwise i think my chart would be looking pretty good.
> Based on my previous 30 day cycles before they got messed up again AF should have been due today, :BFN: yesterday.
> I just want to move on to the next cycle, got 21 day bloods to book this time (well 23 to 25 as gp said need to do them later due to my irregular af)

Hmm, it looks to me like maybe you've ovulated late? (Even tho FF hasn't picked it up yet). Perhaps on CD26 or 27? Did you use an OPKs during that time frame? The lows on the CBFM would be automatic, even if you were actually testing as having highs or even a peak.


----------



## chan1983

Hi got BFN. 3rd cycle with cbfm af arrived 2nd July so will be testing on 31st July. Wishing everyone goodluck xx


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend.
> My temp shot up again today, shame FF said i didn't ov otherwise i think my chart would be looking pretty good.
> Based on my previous 30 day cycles before they got messed up again AF should have been due today, :BFN: yesterday.
> I just want to move on to the next cycle, got 21 day bloods to book this time (well 23 to 25 as gp said need to do them later due to my irregular af)

Babe, go into ff and disregard temps on cd19. U'll get ur cross hairs then. Just coz ff didn't pick it up dont mean it ain't happened. Looks really good to me xxxx
:bfp: on the way for u I think xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend.
> My temp shot up again today, shame FF said i didn't ov otherwise i think my chart would be looking pretty good.
> Based on my previous 30 day cycles before they got messed up again AF should have been due today, :BFN: yesterday.
> I just want to move on to the next cycle, got 21 day bloods to book this time (well 23 to 25 as gp said need to do them later due to my irregular af)
> 
> Babe, go into ff and disregard temps on cd19. U'll get ur cross hairs then. Just coz ff didn't pick it up dont mean it ain't happened. Looks really good to me xxxx
> :bfp: on the way for u I think xxxClick to expand...

hi hun, i tried that but still no cross hairs. Think norethisterone last cycle has really screwed my cycle up this time :-(
i'd run out of opks by the time i got lows and thought as cbfm was showing low that was it


----------



## workingttc

I agree with Hi- disregard CD19. Then I'd also take out the "lows" because as I understand it, they are automatic after a certain number of sticks. FX'd for you!


----------



## baby2310

thanks ladies, i'm not very optmistic after 2 :bfn:s already
i hate the waiting! it drives me mad!

how are you doing workingttc?


----------



## Future Mama

I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?


----------



## Future Mama

Well af showed up for me Friday so onto our 7th month ttc. I had a really emotional day as my sil just found out she's pregnant today after trying for 2 months. To top it off when I talked to her she said "now you just need to get pregnant already". I don't know why it bothered me so much but just couldn't stop crying all day. Anyways I'm having the hsg procedure done next week and dh is having a semen analysis either this month or next. Has anyone else had an hsg done? I've heard there is a slight increase in fertility afterwards so I'm hoping that may help us.


----------



## workingttc

baby2310 said:


> thanks ladies, i'm not very optmistic after 2 :bfn:s already
> i hate the waiting! it drives me mad!
> 
> how are you doing workingttc?

Hi Baby23, I'm good. Generally just a bit nervous, but otherwise ok. Try not to let the BFNs get you down. If you in fact ovulated when we think you did, you wouldn't be getting any positives yet. :hugs:

So sorry that witch arrived, Future, and I know exactly how you feel about your SIL. People can say really insensitive things sometimes! I've heard the same about hsg increasing your fertility, so FX'd it does that for you! I also got my BFP the month my DH got his SA, so maybe that will be lucky for you too!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Future mama :hugs:

my temp has shot down this morning. Is that bad? :shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Well af showed up for me Friday so onto our 7th month ttc. I had a really emotional day as my sil just found out she's pregnant today after trying for 2 months. To top it off when I talked to her she said "now you just need to get pregnant already". I don't know why it bothered me so much but just couldn't stop crying all day. Anyways I'm having the hsg procedure done next week and dh is having a semen analysis either this month or next. Has anyone else had an hsg done? I've heard there is a slight increase in fertility afterwards so I'm hoping that may help us.

:hugs:
some people are so insensitive. 
i know how you feel babe. 
my and my hubby have been been together 7 years, we never used protection in the start, and never fell, and have been actively going from ntnp to ttc for the last 5 years.
i have days where i feel really low, and i've been through fertiltiy treatment once.
but this year i decided i could do more to make it happen naturally, hence, the charting, acupuncture, cbfm, but stil nothing, so i think i will be making a trip to see my doc very soon. i'm quite sure that my problem is a luteal phase defect, and i have a low progesterone. i'm hoping that i won't have to go on to have ivf, its such hard work, but i fell like i'mheading in that direction now. whats annyoing is i know medically, i'm fine perfect eggs, i ovulate, hubbys swimmers are above average. i mean i had an ectopic last year and lost a tube, but i still ovulate everymonth :shrug:
i'll be here to support you when you need it. 
ignore the insensitive people who think having a baby just happen over night.
my mum keeps saying "i want to be a nanny". really annoys me, she knows i'm trying and doing everything.
not hoefull for this month though, i've had a horrible viral infection since last week, i feel so ill, been signed off work, (which is getting me down, i only just bloody started) i'm going back to the doctoers this morning becasue i'm not geting any better. i may mention while i'm there about being reffered back to the fertility doctor.
i'm not sure about a hcg test increasing fertility.
i think its a blood/urine test to see what levels of hcg hormone are in your system, either to see if your are pregnant of deficiant in something.
chin up tho babe, your not alone :hugs:
xxx
xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> Future mama :hugs:
> 
> my temp has shot down this morning. Is that bad? :shrug:

no pefectly normal. try not to analyse every day. instead look at it as a whole thing, the complet pattern it produces.
it may zig zag up and down. 
go onto fertiltiy friend and look at other charts, pregnant and not pregnant, you'll get their is no normal.
i've seen pregnant charts that have gone below the cover line 2/3 times in the luteal phase.
but the idea is to keep it above the cover line. :kiss:
xxxxxx


----------



## Mandy82

Future Mama said:


> Well af showed up for me Friday so onto our 7th month ttc. I had a really emotional day as my sil just found out she's pregnant today after trying for 2 months. To top it off when I talked to her she said "now you just need to get pregnant already". I don't know why it bothered me so much but just couldn't stop crying all day. Anyways I'm having the hsg procedure done next week and dh is having a semen analysis either this month or next. Has anyone else had an hsg done? I've heard there is a slight increase in fertility afterwards so I'm hoping that may help us.

Very sorry to hear that:hugs: hope you're well otherwise and you just ignore silly comments:nope: wishing you only the best!!:thumbup:


----------



## trixie79

baby2310 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone has had a good weekend.
> My temp shot up again today, shame FF said i didn't ov otherwise i think my chart would be looking pretty good.
> Based on my previous 30 day cycles before they got messed up again AF should have been due today, :BFN: yesterday.
> I just want to move on to the next cycle, got 21 day bloods to book this time (well 23 to 25 as gp said need to do them later due to my irregular af)

you need to get your day 21 done 7 days after you ovulate....the last time i got them done my reading was under 3 which apparently is practically menapausal!....6 weeks later i was pregnant with triplets!!!! my doc now tells me that they are just not that accurate!....wish he told me that at the time!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you Future Mama :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Why did I ever find this thread. Stupid google.


----------



## MarcsMrs

9 DPO today.....super bloated, like look pregnant Im so bloated!! Had to go back to bed for an hour as Im so tired, been having cramps all week, every morning I think AF is going to be here but its too early but cramps feel like AF cramps! 
Got a positive OPK this morning (ive not HPTs) so Im really hoping that this is a good sign!


----------



## Future Mama

That is a good sign! Are you planning on testing with a hpt soon?


----------



## MarcsMrs

I think Im going to try & hold off until Friday.....I just hate seeing BFN's so so much! But I really hope the OPK means something.....I used them for 3 cycles but never even got a faint line on them, thats why I got CBFM! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hispirits

good luck, sounds promising, keeping fx for u x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Ok I took another OPK just now....after holding pee for 3hrs & the line is getting darker so I really hope this is a good sign! Lots of positive vibes now & Ill try not to test with HPT til Friday!!!!


----------



## baby2310

Future Mama said:


> I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?

hi futuremama, yes take temp same time every morning, quite religious about it. Fx'd you ladies are right.
:hugs: Sorry af arrived for you hun and about the insensitive comments. Try and take no notice hun, some people just do not think before they speak!
I've heard the same thing about hsg possibly making you more fertile, got fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: for this next cycle

Hi Trixie, i thought it was meant to be 7 days after ov too. GP said cos my cycles seem to be so varied that had to go 23-25, presumed if they came back low they'd want to see me again to test again a few days later?!

MarcsMrs, things sound really promising for you! Hope this is the beginning of your BFP :dust:

HiSpirits, :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would def speak to your gp about fertility. Fx'd for you and extra :dust: x

WorkingTTC, glad to hear your ok, i'm sure i'd feel nervous just like you, bet you can't wait for your first scan O:)


----------



## baby2310

Feeling super bloated today and so tired was nearly falling asleep at work!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?
> 
> hi futuremama, yes take temp same time every morning, quite religious about it. Fx'd you ladies are right.
> :hugs: Sorry af arrived for you hun and about the insensitive comments. Try and take no notice hun, some people just do not think before they speak!
> I've heard the same thing about hsg possibly making you more fertile, got fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: for this next cycle
> 
> Hi Trixie, i thought it was meant to be 7 days after ov too. GP said cos my cycles seem to be so varied that had to go 23-25, presumed if they came back low they'd want to see me again to test again a few days later?!
> 
> MarcsMrs, things sound really promising for you! Hope this is the beginning of your BFP :dust:
> 
> HiSpirits, :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would def speak to your gp about fertility. Fx'd for you and extra :dust: x
> 
> WorkingTTC, glad to hear your ok, i'm sure i'd feel nervous just like you, bet you can't wait for your first scan O:)Click to expand...

thanx babe. i went to the docter yesterday, and she said i have now got a chestinfection and put my on antibotics, so getting a bfp this month is definitly out the window. been coughing up blood and not getting much sleep, so really in a bit of a mess.
i asked for her to refer me back to the fertility dr, she said she will, but shes order a 21 day blood test 1st, which i'll have to do next cycle now, she said not to while i was ill because it can alter the true results. 
i haven't heard of a hcg making you more fertile? i was sure it was just a blood test, :shrug: or am i getting my wires crosseed?

keeping my fx for you this month. xxx:kiss:


----------



## trixie79

get well soon hun....xx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?
> 
> hi futuremama, yes take temp same time every morning, quite religious about it. Fx'd you ladies are right.
> :hugs: Sorry af arrived for you hun and about the insensitive comments. Try and take no notice hun, some people just do not think before they speak!
> I've heard the same thing about hsg possibly making you more fertile, got fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: for this next cycle
> 
> Hi Trixie, i thought it was meant to be 7 days after ov too. GP said cos my cycles seem to be so varied that had to go 23-25, presumed if they came back low they'd want to see me again to test again a few days later?!
> 
> MarcsMrs, things sound really promising for you! Hope this is the beginning of your BFP :dust:
> 
> HiSpirits, :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would def speak to your gp about fertility. Fx'd for you and extra :dust: x
> 
> WorkingTTC, glad to hear your ok, i'm sure i'd feel nervous just like you, bet you can't wait for your first scan O:)Click to expand...
> 
> thanx babe. i went to the docter yesterday, and she said i have now got a chestinfection and put my on antibotics, so getting a bfp this month is definitly out the window. been coughing up blood and not getting much sleep, so really in a bit of a mess.
> i asked for her to refer me back to the fertility dr, she said she will, but shes order a 21 day blood test 1st, which i'll have to do next cycle now, she said not to while i was ill because it can alter the true results.
> i haven't heard of a hcg making you more fertile? i was sure it was just a blood test, :shrug: or am i getting my wires crosseed?
> 
> keeping my fx for you this month. xxx:kiss:Click to expand...


:hugs: Thinking of you chick. :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

Thanx girls xxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?
> 
> hi futuremama, yes take temp same time every morning, quite religious about it. Fx'd you ladies are right.
> :hugs: Sorry af arrived for you hun and about the insensitive comments. Try and take no notice hun, some people just do not think before they speak!
> I've heard the same thing about hsg possibly making you more fertile, got fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: for this next cycle
> 
> Hi Trixie, i thought it was meant to be 7 days after ov too. GP said cos my cycles seem to be so varied that had to go 23-25, presumed if they came back low they'd want to see me again to test again a few days later?!
> 
> MarcsMrs, things sound really promising for you! Hope this is the beginning of your BFP :dust:
> 
> HiSpirits, :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would def speak to your gp about fertility. Fx'd for you and extra :dust: x
> 
> WorkingTTC, glad to hear your ok, i'm sure i'd feel nervous just like you, bet you can't wait for your first scan O:)Click to expand...
> 
> thanx babe. i went to the docter yesterday, and she said i have now got a chestinfection and put my on antibotics, so getting a bfp this month is definitly out the window. been coughing up blood and not getting much sleep, so really in a bit of a mess.
> i asked for her to refer me back to the fertility dr, she said she will, but shes order a 21 day blood test 1st, which i'll have to do next cycle now, she said not to while i was ill because it can alter the true results.
> i haven't heard of a hcg making you more fertile? i was sure it was just a blood test, :shrug: or am i getting my wires crosseed?
> 
> keeping my fx for you this month. xxx:kiss:Click to expand...

Sorry you're sick:( I hope you feel better soon

I'm actually having an hsg (hysterosalpingogram) procedure where they insert a dye in my cervix and watch it flow through my tubes into my uterus to ensure I don't have any blockages. I've read that the dye will basically push out any debris that may be in the tubes and can lead to an increased fertility for about 3 months after. I'm hoping it works for me!


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I agree with hi and working I think you did ovulate this month I think the monitor is just not picking it up. Are you taking your temp at the same time every morning?
> 
> hi futuremama, yes take temp same time every morning, quite religious about it. Fx'd you ladies are right.
> :hugs: Sorry af arrived for you hun and about the insensitive comments. Try and take no notice hun, some people just do not think before they speak!
> I've heard the same thing about hsg possibly making you more fertile, got fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: for this next cycle
> 
> Hi Trixie, i thought it was meant to be 7 days after ov too. GP said cos my cycles seem to be so varied that had to go 23-25, presumed if they came back low they'd want to see me again to test again a few days later?!
> 
> MarcsMrs, things sound really promising for you! Hope this is the beginning of your BFP :dust:
> 
> HiSpirits, :hugs: hope you feel better soon. I would def speak to your gp about fertility. Fx'd for you and extra :dust: x
> 
> WorkingTTC, glad to hear your ok, i'm sure i'd feel nervous just like you, bet you can't wait for your first scan O:)Click to expand...
> 
> thanx babe. i went to the docter yesterday, and she said i have now got a chestinfection and put my on antibotics, so getting a bfp this month is definitly out the window. been coughing up blood and not getting much sleep, so really in a bit of a mess.
> i asked for her to refer me back to the fertility dr, she said she will, but shes order a 21 day blood test 1st, which i'll have to do next cycle now, she said not to while i was ill because it can alter the true results.
> i haven't heard of a hcg making you more fertile? i was sure it was just a blood test, :shrug: or am i getting my wires crosseed?
> 
> keeping my fx for you this month. xxx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're sick:( I hope you feel better soon
> 
> I'm actually having an hsg (hysterosalpingogram) procedure where they insert a dye in my cervix and watch it flow through my tubes into my uterus to ensure I don't have any blockages. I've read that the dye will basically push out any debris that may be in the tubes and can lead to an increased fertility for about 3 months after. I'm hoping it works for me!Click to expand...

aargh i see, we call it a lap and dye. in that case,yeah apparantly its a good thing, if there is no other issues regarding fertility, then def increase your chances :thumbup: 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, hope you get better soon hi. Sounds like we might end up have 21 day bloods around the same time, hope all is ok for us both.

I'm shattered today. I really thought i was going to fall asleep at my desk again today.
Bout 2pm just felt my head starting to go, was like i had been given anaesthetic!
Ending up walking round our office doing little jobs like tidying so that i could keep moving and stay awake, it passed after about an hour and still feel tired now but not as bad.
Had some wierd cramps by my hip bone today?! Hope this isn't a new af symptom :-(


----------



## trixie79

baby2310 said:


> hi ladies, hope you get better soon hi. Sounds like we might end up have 21 day bloods around the same time, hope all is ok for us both.
> 
> I'm shattered today. I really thought i was going to fall asleep at my desk again today.
> Bout 2pm just felt my head starting to go, was like i had been given anaesthetic!
> Ending up walking round our office doing little jobs like tidying so that i could keep moving and stay awake, it passed after about an hour and still feel tired now but not as bad.
> Had some wierd cramps by my hip bone today?! Hope this isn't a new af symptom :-(

your chart looks great....FX for you xxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks trixie, really hoping my temps stay high and this is it! X


----------



## baby2310

I am knackered!
I can't believe we're only half way through the week, i can't wait until the weekend, i'm just gonna sleep!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Thanks trixie, really hoping my temps stay high and this is it! X

Well they r looking good so far xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks trixie, really hoping my temps stay high and this is it! X
> 
> Well they r looking good so far xxxClick to expand...

thanks hun, how are you feeling today, any better? Xx


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks trixie, really hoping my temps stay high and this is it! X
> 
> Well they r looking good so far xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, how are you feeling today, any better? XxClick to expand...


well i thought i was getting better yesterday, but i was up all night coughing again, its the lack of sleep making me feel really rubbish.
we're going away for the weekend (6hour drive :dohh:) and i should be getting ready for that, my baby sisters going to house sit and look after my cats, so i'd like to be tidying up, getting my clothes ready etc etc, but i haven't got the energy. :cry: i just want to get better and get back to work monday.
luckily hubbys home early today, so i think he'll have to pull his wewight and do some jobs for me. 
when r u testing? xxx
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## baby2310

Ah sorry to hear youre feeling so poop hun, hope your hubby comes and looks after you and that you have a nice break. Are you going somewhere nice? I dont really know when to test, i would guess im maybe 8 dpo from what you ladies were saying which is why i have over written ff. Too scared to test, i dont think i can handle another :bfn: x x


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Ah sorry to hear youre feeling so poop hun, hope your hubby comes and looks after you and that you have a nice break. Are you going somewhere nice? I dont really know when to test, i would guess im maybe 8 dpo from what you ladies were saying which is why i have over written ff. Too scared to test, i dont think i can handle another :bfn: x x

If ur that apprehensive about tested, the best thing u can do, to protect urself from disappointment. Until u test any symptoms u get try to think of alternate reasons u may b getting them, like if ur tired, assume ur getting poorly. And imagine that your not pregnant, coz ur not even trying, ;) and if ur af don't show it will be a total surprise to u. A bit of self reverse psychology. :D xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun, good advice! I hate that symptoms can be so similar to other things. Hope you have a nice weekend away and come back feeling better and relaxed and refreshed x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Have a fab weekend Hi! :hugs:

Baby 2310 - fx'ed for you chick. I think we're pretty similar in terms of our dpo :thumbup:

I'm 8dpo now and had well bad af type cramps the last few days and a sore throat this morning. Feel well heavy in my belly too. Other than that, not a sausage symptom-wise. Feel knackered but that's cos work's been manic and can't wait to finish now. Although I have had LOADS of creamy cm and i keep having to 'check' that i've not come on cos I totally keep feeling as if I have. The only thing that reassures me that it was ok to wear white pants today was that i always spot for two, three or four days before af officially arrives with her usual fanfare. 

Could someone have a little gander at my chart pwetty please???? :kiss:

I'm trying not to look too much into it (which is a good job since ive no idea what i'm doing i suppose :blush:) but i presume since my temps are above the coverline that's good right? But, shouldn't they be climbing a little steeper than they are? Ive looked at some of the other pregnancy ones on FF and they aren't really telling my anything cos they are all so different. :shrug:

Wish I could fall asleep and wake up in a week.
:sleep:


----------



## baby2310

Hi LilMissCheer, we are pretty much similar assuming i def ov'd lol.
I think your chart is looking good, possible implantation dip at 5 dpo maybe?
I'm glad my temps are high, making me a little more positive but eery morning i wake thinking is this the day they're gonna start to drop and af is going to start to show.
Hate being so irregular, it's not like i can even say af is late and i should do a test. Will just wait it out and assume she is going to arrive i think.
Good luck hun! x


----------



## Mandy82

LilMissCheer said:


> Have a fab weekend Hi! :hugs:
> 
> Baby 2310 - fx'ed for you chick. I think we're pretty similar in terms of our dpo :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 8dpo now and had well bad af type cramps the last few days and a sore throat this morning. Feel well heavy in my belly too. Other than that, not a sausage symptom-wise. Feel knackered but that's cos work's been manic and can't wait to finish now. Although I have had LOADS of creamy cm and i keep having to 'check' that i've not come on cos I totally keep feeling as if I have. The only thing that reassures me that it was ok to wear white pants today was that i always spot for two, three or four days before af officially arrives with her usual fanfare.
> 
> Could someone have a little gander at my chart pwetty please???? :kiss:
> 
> I'm trying not to look too much into it (which is a good job since ive no idea what i'm doing i suppose :blush:) but i presume since my temps are above the coverline that's good right? But, shouldn't they be climbing a little steeper than they are? Ive looked at some of the other pregnancy ones on FF and they aren't really telling my anything cos they are all so different. :shrug:
> 
> Wish I could fall asleep and wake up in a week.
> :sleep:

true, as long as they're above the coverline, it's a good sign :flower: pattern is more important than the actual temperature values. I'm also 8 dpo today, i guess we'll soon know if it's :baby: or :witch:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Good Luck to the rest of you girls with your BFP's. The witch got me yesterday. It is on to cycle 2 with my CBFM.


----------



## baby2310

Silly_SBC82 said:


> Good Luck to the rest of you girls with your BFP's. The witch got me yesterday. It is on to cycle 2 with my CBFM.

:hugs: so sorry hun, good luck for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Silly_SBC82 said:


> Good Luck to the rest of you girls with your BFP's. The witch got me yesterday. It is on to cycle 2 with my CBFM.

Sorry chick :hugs:


----------



## Drinkwater17

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and would appreciate a little advice on using the cbfm. I'm a little nervous about ttc because I am 38. I just got married 3 months ago and my new hubby and I want to have a baby. I have three of my own from my prior marriage, but that was when I was in my early 20's...anyway, I started using my cbfm this month I had 2 highs at cd8 and cd9...then peak on cd10 and today which is cd11. We BD'd on the night of the high (cd9) before my morning peak, then at 6am and 10pm on cd10...plan on BDing tonight and tomorrow also... Any thoughts how the fertility monitor works and when to BD?? Any thoughts or advice are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tobaira

that sounds good to me drink.. the month I got my bfp we bd'd the night before the first peak and the day of the first peak. Was good enough to get me 2 lol =) But the extra bd'ing couldn't hurt. We would have kept on going but I had some bleeding after the bd on my peak day and I was too apprehensive to keep going 

:dust:


----------



## Drinkwater17

Tobaira said:


> that sounds good to me drink.. the month I got my bfp we bd'd the night before the first peak and the day of the first peak. Was good enough to get me 2 lol =) But the extra bd'ing couldn't hurt. We would have kept on going but I had some bleeding after the bd on my peak day and I was too apprehensive to keep going
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! How long did you use it for before your bfp??


----------



## workingttc

Hey drinkwater, welcome to the thread. Check out the first page - it has stats on when the ladies have gotten bfps and what cycle they're on with the cbfm when it happens. It seems like lots of ladies get BFPs on the 2nd or 3rd but for some it's the first month, and for me, it was the 4th. There's also a post on the first page with a link to a poll that tells you when people usiing the cbfm got bfps - it's such a great device! Good luck!!

Baby2310 - chart is looking great! I totally know what you mean about being scared to test. I had stopped testing at all for a couple months before I got my bfp, since it was so painful. But somehow the day I got it (it was 11dpo), something made me test despite all my terror of the dreaded bfn...So I'm sure you'll know when it's time! Fingers and toes are crossed for ya!


----------



## Aliciatm

did i already join this one lol. cant keep track this is my second cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10. my high days started at cd 9. waiting and praying i get a peak last cycle i didnt get a peak


----------



## Tobaira

drink - it was our 2nd month with the monitor, 3rd month trying


----------



## SLH

Drinkwater17 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and would appreciate a little advice on using the cbfm. I'm a little nervous about ttc because I am 38. I just got married 3 months ago and my new hubby and I want to have a baby. I have three of my own from my prior marriage, but that was when I was in my early 20's...anyway, I started using my cbfm this month I had 2 highs at cd8 and cd9...then peak on cd10 and today which is cd11. We BD'd on the night of the high (cd9) before my morning peak, then at 6am and 10pm on cd10...plan on BDing tonight and tomorrow also... Any thoughts how the fertility monitor works and when to BD?? Any thoughts or advice are greatly appreciated! Thanks!

I would bd until the monitor goes to low. I think I made the mistake only bd'ing up to the peaks and during the two peaks. I think I missed. Next month if I need to use it again. I am going to be busy until it goes back to low.


----------



## Mandy82

Hi everyone  I'm 9 dpo today and couldn't sleep so I went and did a FRER at 5 am, waited a little and it was negative so I went back to bed:dohh: i just got up now and took today's test out of the bin and there is a very faint pink line, I will test this evening and wait a little longer this time but can't help to get a little excited about it, maybe it's an evap line as i've never seen any before, i shall update you:flower: best of luck to everyone:kiss:


----------



## Mandy82

Ok i've just done another two, one asda and one FRER with my third morning urine and it's definitely a :bfp:


----------



## baby2310

workingttc said:


> Hey drinkwater, welcome to the thread. Check out the first page - it has stats on when the ladies have gotten bfps and what cycle they're on with the cbfm when it happens. It seems like lots of ladies get BFPs on the 2nd or 3rd but for some it's the first month, and for me, it was the 4th. There's also a post on the first page with a link to a poll that tells you when people usiing the cbfm got bfps - it's such a great device! Good luck!!
> 
> Baby2310 - chart is looking great! I totally know what you mean about being scared to test. I had stopped testing at all for a couple months before I got my bfp, since it was so painful. But somehow the day I got it (it was 11dpo), something made me test despite all my terror of the dreaded bfn...So I'm sure you'll know when it's time! Fingers and toes are crossed for ya!

Thanks hun. Although my temps look good im convinced af will show cos we only bd'd once 3 days before ov. Know its still poss but just find it hard to believe x


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations mandy happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Mandy82

baby2310 said:


> Congratulations mandy happy and healthy 9 months x

Thanks Baby but I don't believe it yet until I see a 'pregnant' on CB digi :dohh: when will you be testing?


----------



## baby2310

Mandy82 said:
 

> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations mandy happy and healthy 9 months x
> 
> Thanks Baby but I don't believe it yet until I see a 'pregnant' on CB digi :dohh: when will you be testing?Click to expand...

Too scared to test in case :bfn: again. I think im 9 dpo too and temps are still high 36.28 this am. Think will be too early for me, your one of the lucky early testers lol x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Tested this morning....BFN at 12 DPO but Im on day 30 of a cycle that can range from 30 - 35 days so I guess I should just wait until next week!!


----------



## baby2310

I would definitely wait to test until next week hun, you could have a long lp. Fx'd for you x x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Im 9dpo and I've been getting cramps for 3days. Still no spotting though which is good. Im just really worried that cos i have loads of cm, watery and creamy, that that is a bad sign. Is it?


----------



## baby2310

Everyone is different hun, you can't really tell by cm.
The best thing is to watch your temps, in fact the best thing is prob to try and forget all about symptom spotting but as i know that is the hardest thing to do in the tww.
Fx'd for you hun :dust:


----------



## Drinkwater17

Thanks everyone!...and congrats on your bfp!...we didn't bd yesterday on my 2nd peak, but we did this morning...though I do not feel like I am ovulating any more...cm dried up and sexual desire lessened (sorry tmi) and cramps are gone. So I'm not sure if I o'ed on the first peak :wacko:...anyway, now in tww, we shall see! Quick question, I just started checking my cervix recently and noticed this morning it's very high after I ovulated...is that normal?


----------



## trixie79

congrats mandy h&h 9 months x


----------



## Mandy82

trixie79 said:


> congrats mandy h&h 9 months x

Thanks Trixie, that's sweet of you, but obviously at 9 dpo, I don't believe it as I assume it's 'wrong' :dohh: hope you're feeling well and everything is going according to plans :) 

Baby2310, will you wait the 5 days til testing as your ticker says?:) I understand that you are 'scared' to be disappointed, but you'll have to pee on that stick one day!:winkwink: i really hope everyone on here gets this well deserved :bfp:

Assuming mine is actually positive, i must say that I haven't had any symptoms at all, as it's too early apart from starting yesterday, some funny mild not painful aches on alternating sides and I've had pregnant dreams for few nights now but I guess that comes from the daily obsessing about bfp, dpo, bfn, bbt.....

I will test again with FMU and try to post a pic so you can tell me if I'm dreaming or not! :kiss:


----------



## baby2310

Mandy82 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mandy h&h 9 months x
> 
> Thanks Trixie, that's sweet of you, but obviously at 9 dpo, I don't believe it as I assume it's 'wrong' :dohh: hope you're feeling well and everything is going according to plans :)
> 
> Baby2310, will you wait the 5 days til testing as your ticker says?:) I understand that you are 'scared' to be disappointed, but you'll have to pee on that stick one day!:winkwink: i really hope everyone on here gets this well deserved :bfp:
> 
> Assuming mine is actually positive, i must say that I haven't had any symptoms at all, as it's too early apart from starting yesterday, some funny mild not painful aches on alternating sides and I've had pregnant dreams for few nights now but I guess that comes from the daily obsessing about bfp, dpo, bfn, bbt.....
> 
> I will test again with FMU and try to post a pic so you can tell me if I'm dreaming or not! :kiss:Click to expand...

I will def wait, i really do think af will show up unfortunately, you can see by my chart that we only bd'd one in the ov period and that was 3 days before, chances are really low. Have also been having vivid dreams, they feel so real. They all seem to be about af coming though :growlmad:
I will probably wait until 16 dpo if af doesn't show befor then which is friday next week. I think that's normally what my lp is so should know by then.
Wouldlove to see a pic of your tests, i really think it is your :bfp: so don't worry :kiss:


----------



## Aliciatm

will cbfm work with 50 mg of clomid im taking it next cycle if no bfp


----------



## picklepot

Helloooooooooo ladies xxxx
I am SO pleased I found this thread..... and I SO want one of the banners for my signature....pretty please :)

This is my first cycle of using my CBFM..... after almost 2 & 1/2 yrs of TTC #1... I'm officially in the dreaded and nerve racking 2ww and I'm currently 4dpo..... Keeping my FXed and sending you all lots and lots of baby dust.... xxxxx
Good luck for our BFP's xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Welcome to the thread ladies.
Hope you get your :bfp:s soon, just let futuremama know a date when you plan to test.
If you copy the link below and then go to user cp, edit my signature and paste in the white box it should (fx'd) give you the CBFM Group banner if you want it, just take out the spaces x
[url =https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/563579-cbfm-thread-statistics.html] [img ] https://i.imgur.com/WlxsR.gif[/img] [/url]


----------



## picklepot

Thank you hunny - The Banner is added - yippeee :) 

PS - I think i will test around 5th/6th August as it's my Bestie's Hen weekend so might be worth finding out before I go out on the lash!!! lol

Fingers crossed for all of us x ClearB will have made alot of pennies from us all purchasing their monitor so we DEFFO deserve DOUBLE lines on our PG tests :) xxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

No problem hun, is your ticker wrong or will you be testing in a few days time?
I'm beginning to doubt if my cbfm even works properly, this was my 3rd month and still no peak. Bought it from ebay, hope it's the machine not working properly and not me lol!


----------



## picklepot

Yeah, my ticker is wrong....bit of a loopy cycle (between 28 and 49 days) however over the last 5 months ist's really levelled out (between 29 and 34 days) so I'll prob go back in and try to amend it xxxx

I got my CBFM from ebay too....It gave me a peak on Monday and Tuesday this week (cd13/14) Have you completely reset it babes? x


----------



## picklepot

All fixed :)

Testing on about 5th August hunni xx


----------



## baby2310

Yep, re-set it as it said in the manual with a stick. 1st cycle i thought fair enough, needs to get to know you. Last cycle took medication to delay af cos of a holiday but monitor had already gone back to low before i started taking them and then this month same thing. FF originally said i ov'd cd 16 then few days later said i hadn't ov'd. I've overwritten as im fairly sure i actually ov'd cd 26 or thereabouts. So weird month for me.
I never regular so impossible to know when af is late. Have to wait it out. Will give cbfm 1 more month then considering re-setting it again.


----------



## picklepot

That sounds really odd. How blooming frustrating though!!! Have you tried running it alongside a POAS OPK? That might be an interesting way to see if it's the monitor or not hun?

I've just bouth a BBT thermometer too so will see if we can get this CBFM working and temping at same time....

You hear all thesde amazing stories about how it worked first time for some ladies.....it's got to do something similar for us too - surely ????

i think we deserve some luck now please mother nature......and CBFM :) xxxxx


----------



## baby2310

I've done a couple of the opks where you need to look at the lines but think i might invest in some digi ones next cycle, much clearer to read.
Have only been trying 8 months, so i guess its not that long but it feels it.
I see you've been trying 2 and half years, have you spoken to your gp to see if they can offer you anything to help?
I hope your one of the lucky ones hun and get a quick :bfp: x


----------



## baby2310

Aliciatm said:


> will cbfm work with 50 mg of clomid im taking it next cycle if no bfp

Hey hun, i've read that you can get an increased number of high days because of the hormones etc.
Some ladies recommend using opks alongside cbfm when using clomid.
GL and fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> I've done a couple of the opks where you need to look at the lines but think i might invest in some digi ones next cycle, much clearer to read.
> Have only been trying 8 months, so i guess its not that long but it feels it.
> I see you've been trying 2 and half years, have you spoken to your gp to see if they can offer you anything to help?
> I hope your one of the lucky ones hun and get a quick :bfp: x

Might be worth it babe. You can get them from ebay relatively cheaply xx
I know how it feels babe. As soon as you start ttc you think it will all happen immediately.......afterall, that's what they tell us at school isn't it :( X 

Yes, It's been a long time sadly. We have had every test going and apparently there is absolutely no medical reason as to why we can't conceive....which I guess is a good thing....but It's frustrating not knowing why we haven't been blessed yet.

They won't consider me for IVF until I lose weight(they haven't told me this but I don't need them to).
I gave up smoking 3 months ago and have taken up exercise, green tea and a healthy eating programme so who knows ;)
Never lose hope darling xxx I haven't Xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks hun and well done with giving up smoking. My hubby found it really difficult to begin with but he hasn't smoked for 3 years now. He says he still misses it but would never go back now


----------



## picklepot

Thank you. Ive not found it too bad actually. Did it with an electronic cigarette. I decided I couldn't complain if I didn't do things to improve our chances xxx


----------



## Mandy82

I couldnt sleep so i got up at 3 and thought I'd pee on some sticks:dohh:, one frer, one asda and one cb digital and

All three are definitely :bfp: i believe the digital one when showing 1-2 :) i wish all of you to get this well deserved bfp:kiss:

Cbfm def helped identify that i ovulate around cd19 and not cd13, glad to have given it a go!!:thumbup:

I cant believe it!!!ill def not sleep now, will try and upload the pics from 10dpo from my computer later :)

Thanks for starting this lovely thread future mama :kiss: sending lots of babydust to everyone waiting:hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Mandy82 said:


> I couldnt sleep so i got up at 3 and thought I'd pee on some sticks:dohh:, one frer, one asda and one cb digital and
> 
> All three are definitely :bfp: i believe the digital one when showing 1-2 :) i wish all of you to get this well deserved bfp:kiss:
> 
> Cbfm def helped identify that i ovulate around cd19 and not cd13, glad to have given it a go!!:thumbup:
> 
> I cant believe it!!!ill def not sleep now, will try and upload the pics from 10dpo from my computer later :)
> 
> Thanks for starting this lovely thread future mama :kiss: sending lots of babydust to everyone waiting:hugs:

Congratulations - definitely :bfp:'s then!! :happydance:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Ive started spotting this morning :cry:

I usually spot up to four days before af is due so I think she's on her way :sad2:

I'm starting to get concerned that my early spotting before af is a problem :(


----------



## LilMissCheer

Does anyone know anything about agnus castus? Ive been researching early spotting and it keeps cropping up. Can anyone advise? :flower:


----------



## trixie79

LilMissCheer said:


> Does anyone know anything about agnus castus? Ive been researching early spotting and it keeps cropping up. Can anyone advise? :flower:

i hear its really good at sorting out cycles....i would give it ago, your temps still look good so dont give up hope yet....have you tested???:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Congrats on BFP..

Mine is still low, it is CD21 :(


----------



## LilMissCheer

trixie79 said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about agnus castus? Ive been researching early spotting and it keeps cropping up. Can anyone advise? :flower:
> 
> i hear its really good at sorting out cycles....i would give it ago, your temps still look good so dont give up hope yet....have you tested???:hugs:Click to expand...


Yeah two negs on ic's this morning. Thought i saw something for a minute but then i think it's amazing what your eye can see when you really want it to ;)


----------



## baby2310

I knew it was your :bfp: mandy, congratulations!

You're not out yet LilMissCheer, your chart still looks good hun, fx'd for you x


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats Mandy!


----------



## MarcsMrs

AF got me this morning :( On to another month & cycle 3 with CBFM :( 
Heading to GP on Monday for CD3 bloods, really hoping for some answers!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Marcsmrs :hugs:

I don't think i'll be too far behind you tbh :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

:hugs: marcsmrs, :dust: for next cycle.
I too don't thinnk i'll be find behind, have done a clearblue plus (decided to give them a second chance, more fool me) another evap, i officially hate these tests.
(.)(.)s aren't as sore today and i have to keep checking to see if i've come on as stomach felt very heavy and full last night like i do when af arrives.

Feeling really emotional today, tried to clean the memory card on my phone as wasn't reading photos properly and i've dropped it and can't find the damn thing anywhere. Started to cry cos i've lost the photos now. Feel so stupid - need to pull myself together!


----------



## Drinkwater17

Congrats on bfp!!...I'm on first cycle of cbfm and 3 dpo...can't wait to test!...I just do not know when to start! ahhhhh! I had a bloody nose today out of nowhere...symptom?? Don't want to harp on every little thing...would love to go through the 2ww with others:winkwink:


----------



## baby2310

hey hun, i think i've read somewhere that nosebleeds can be a symptom, fx'd for you!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> :hugs: marcsmrs, :dust: for next cycle.
> I too don't thinnk i'll be find behind, have done a clearblue plus (decided to give them a second chance, more fool me) another evap, i officially hate these tests.
> (.)(.)s aren't as sore today and i have to keep checking to see if i've come on as stomach felt very heavy and full last night like i do when af arrives.
> 
> Feeling really emotional today, tried to clean the memory card on my phone as wasn't reading photos properly and i've dropped it and can't find the damn thing anywhere. Started to cry cos i've lost the photos now. Feel so stupid - need to pull myself together!

Don't be sad babes, ur chart looks fab. Especially compared to last month. And although you here alot of it on here, early bfp's aren't as common as u think. I wouldn't waste money of proper tests u til af is due anymore. Just use the ics. I certainly don't think your out, far from it. Test again at 14pdo. Xxxx.


----------



## LilMissCheer

oooooo...temp nosedive this morning :cry:


----------



## baby2310

Hispirits said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: marcsmrs, :dust: for next cycle.
> I too don't thinnk i'll be find behind, have done a clearblue plus (decided to give them a second chance, more fool me) another evap, i officially hate these tests.
> (.)(.)s aren't as sore today and i have to keep checking to see if i've come on as stomach felt very heavy and full last night like i do when af arrives.
> 
> Feeling really emotional today, tried to clean the memory card on my phone as wasn't reading photos properly and i've dropped it and can't find the damn thing anywhere. Started to cry cos i've lost the photos now. Feel so stupid - need to pull myself together!
> 
> Don't be sad babes, ur chart looks fab. Especially compared to last month. And although you here alot of it on here, early bfp's aren't as common as u think. I wouldn't waste money of proper tests u til af is due anymore. Just use the ics. I certainly don't think your out, far from it. Test again at 14pdo. Xxxx.Click to expand...

Thanks hun :kiss:
How are you feeling? Did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## Rachael1981

How are you all getting on?


----------



## baby2310

Hi hun how are you?
Just snuck a peak at your chart and it's looking really promising! :dust: to you hun x


----------



## picklepot

Hey girls.... just a little update...

Not sure whether this is just coincidence or even if it's at all possible but I think I've had some brownish spotting today........and after 2 days of a random 'never had before' bout of thrush, I'm SO hoping these are the start of the symptoms we're all praying for...

That being said, I'm only 6dpo and I've read implantation spotting only ofccurs at the very earliest, 7dpo....?? Very confused :( xxxxx


----------



## baby2310

I've heard implantation can occur from day 6 onwards hun and i've heard thrush can be a symptom too. :dust: and fx'd for you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Chart may be looking promising but my spotting is getting heavier so I think AF is going to arrive early :cry:


----------



## baby2310

:hugs: Hugs hun, i really hope she stays away for you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not particularly hopeful :shrug:


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? Good luck to all of you testing this week, really hope our stats for July are as good as June!

I have my hsg in a couple hours and am so nervous! My stmach is in knots, I can't wait for it to be over with! I do want to know if anything is wrong with me, but just really scared and anxious to find out. I'll keep you all updated and let you know how it went! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Future Mama :hugs:

My bleeding has stopped, but my temp nose dived this morning *sigh*


----------



## baby2310

Good luck futuremama hope all goes well for you today and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Went to see GP today & he was so understanding!! He did CD3 bloods today & Ive to go back on CD25 for more bloods (I ovulate late) Delighted that someone is helping us now & feel like a weight has been lifted! Hes organising SA for DH too! Hopefully we will have some answers soon!


----------



## Mandy82

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? Good luck to all of you testing this week, really hope our stats for July are as good as June!
> 
> I have my hsg in a couple hours and am so nervous! My stmach is in knots, I can't wait for it to be over with! I do want to know if anything is wrong with me, but just really scared and anxious to find out. I'll keep you all updated and let you know how it went! Wish me luck!!!

All the best!! :hugs: hope you get answers soon followed by bfp!!:kiss: keep us updated!:flower:


----------



## Future Mama

I just got back from my hsg. I was so nervous it was going to be painful, but honestly I barely even felt it! All I felt was a tiny bit of cramping, way less than menstrual cramps. Both my tubes were wide open, but there was a little bit of scar tissue on the end of my right fallopian tube. The dr said this shouldn't be a problem and wouldn't prevent me from getting pregnant. I'm a little stressed out about that, but I guess it's good I didn't have any blockages. The nurse that was helping with the test said she had an hsg done and got pregnant 2 days later, so she swears by it. I REALLY hope it helps us this month!


----------



## baby2310

Hi futuremama, fab news that theres no blockages! Try not to worry about the little scar tissue, im positive if they say it wont cause you any problems that everything will be fine. Hope it works for you and you get your :bfp: this month :kiss:


----------



## workingttc

That is great FutureMama!! I've heard that same about women getting pregnant after HSG. FX'd this is your month!!

:dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Future Mama said:


> I just got back from my hsg. I was so nervous it was going to be painful, but honestly I barely even felt it! All I felt was a tiny bit of cramping, way less than menstrual cramps. Both my tubes were wide open, but there was a little bit of scar tissue on the end of my right fallopian tube. The dr said this shouldn't be a problem and wouldn't prevent me from getting pregnant. I'm a little stressed out about that, but I guess it's good I didn't have any blockages. The nurse that was helping with the test said she had an hsg done and got pregnant 2 days later, so she swears by it. I REALLY hope it helps us this month!

fantastic - really pleased for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Temps are still high today but i refuse to believe this could be our :bfp: more likely i'm coming down with something.
Have had a stuffy nose and bad throat cough/sore throat for the past few days, like a cold is trying to coming out but not quite ready.
That and i have been moving around a lot in my sleep, hubby said i was over his side of the bed when he came up, i must have been a right wriggler! Might explain why the tops of my legs are hurting today, like i've slept funny.
How is everyone else? x


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Temps are still high today but i refuse to believe this could be our :bfp: more likely i'm coming down with something.
> Have had a stuffy nose and bad throat cough/sore throat for the past few days, like a cold is trying to coming out but not quite ready.
> That and i have been moving around a lot in my sleep, hubby said i was over his side of the bed when he came up, i must have been a right wriggler! Might explain why the tops of my legs are hurting today, like i've slept funny.
> How is everyone else? x

Hey lovely, this sounds really promising :happydance:

Keep positive and don't lose heart x cold symptoms can be a sign of :bfp: about to turn up :)

Oh my goodness I SO hope you get yours hun xxxx


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Temps are still high today but i refuse to believe this could be our :bfp: more likely i'm coming down with something.
> Have had a stuffy nose and bad throat cough/sore throat for the past few days, like a cold is trying to coming out but not quite ready.
> That and i have been moving around a lot in my sleep, hubby said i was over his side of the bed when he came up, i must have been a right wriggler! Might explain why the tops of my legs are hurting today, like i've slept funny.
> How is everyone else? x

Hey lovely, this sounds really promising :happydance:

Keep positive and don't lose heart x cold symptoms can be a sign of :bfp: about to turn up :)

Oh my goodness I SO hope you get yours hun xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Hey huni, thanks for the words of encouragement. Convinced i won't get :bfp: can't keep getting my hopes up. I am toying with the idea of doing a FRER in the morning but not sure yet.

How you doing today? x


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Hey huni, thanks for the words of encouragement. Convinced i won't get :bfp: can't keep getting my hopes up. I am toying with the idea of doing a FRER in the morning but not sure yet.
> 
> How you doing today? x

You're welcome babe. That's what we're here for.... plus, it really does sound promising... but I know how it feels to try not to get too excited...I do it every month xx

How many dpo are you babe? Also - how long have you been a TTC'er? xx

I'm ok.....like I menationed earlier - really not feeling it today!
I went to Zumba tonight but really didn't feel like I had the energy at all for it which is really unusual for me.....still, maybe I'm just tired :coffee:

Big hugs sugar xxx


----------



## baby2310

Hey you never know hun, being tired seems to be one of the best signs, i so hope so for you!

Have you had any other symptoms yet?
Do you chart?

We've been trying since beginning of December this is our 8th cycle. FF actually said i hadn't ov'd this month but a couple of the wise ladies on here said they thought it was around cd 26 which is when i felt i had too so i decided to over-ride FF just this once.

I think my LP is somewhere around 15 or 16 days which would put af at Thurs/Fri this week 8-[


----------



## picklepot

Well, no sadly I'm not charting............however i ordered a BBT thermometer on Saturday and that should arrive tomorrow with a free chart :).
I have ABSOLUTELY no idea when it comes to my Luteal Phase.....a complete mystery to me.... I wish I knew a bit more about it all.....I'm sure that would help me hahahaha.

As for being tired, I don't feel like I'm about to 'pass out' tired or anything, I just felt like all my limbs were heavier....does that make sense at all? Maybe it's just the miserable British weather today - who knows x

Only 'symptoms I had were:

*a very random bout of thrush (which I don't think I've EVER had) at 4/5dpo to 7dpo and it's completely gone now.
*some brown spotting at 6dpo.....never get that either
*a few little twinges and cramps (but I think I get them about this time every month)
*a couple of odd pregnancy dreams (about friends, not me though)
*and really thirsty for a couple of days....

Today, no real symptoms at all tbh.......

Good job there are clever ladies on here who can help wrk your cycle out, huh :) Sadly, i'd be no use....

Oooooo cycle 8 of TTC huh, that's goooood. That's like the 'average' kinda time it takes to make a sticky bean :) Good luck sugar xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

Those are some really good symptoms hun! Fx'd fx'd fx'd :dust:

I have been wishing i could get thrush as i've heard its a good symptom, how mad am i lol :haha:

I absolutely love this thread! I would be lost without all you lovely ladies on here.
It's because of one of the ladies on here that i started charting and i would never go back - well not until i get a :bfp: lol
It's really put my mind at ease since i've never had a peak on cbfm but the charting lets me see something is happening so i don't feel quite so down.
I was worried i might not stick to it but it hasn't been that hard, i temp when my morning alarm goes off on my phone, the bbt thermometer is right next to it so i can't forget!
Hopefully you won't get chance to use yours :flower:


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Those are some really good symptoms hun! Fx'd fx'd fx'd :dust:
> 
> I have been wishing i could get thrush as i've heard its a good symptom, how mad am i lol :haha:
> 
> I absolutely love this thread! I would be lost without all you lovely ladies on here.
> It's because of one of the ladies on here that i started charting and i would never go back - well not until i get a :bfp: lol
> It's really put my mind at ease since i've never had a peak on cbfm but the charting lets me see something is happening so i don't feel quite so down.
> I was worried i might not stick to it but it hasn't been that hard, i temp when my morning alarm goes off on my phone, the bbt thermometer is right next to it so i can't forget!
> Hopefully you won't get chance to use yours :flower:

Lol - the things we wish for when TTC Lol . Thank you hunny - I shall keep my FX for you too xxx

oooo I can't wait to get my chart now :) Do I have to start on CD1 though??

Also, you should SO check out the thread: Team 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise' It's FAB xxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

The first time i used it i started right near the end of my cycle but i wanted to get into a routine straight away so i don't think it can do any harm personally.
You'll get a true picture if you get to chart for a full cycle, if you join fertility friend you can get a chart on there for free. You can subscribe for an extra fee and this gives you lots of other tools like symptom analyzer and things but you can get a 30 day free trial to try that out too. I used the free chart for a little while and then subscribed for 90 days, cost me about £11 i think, depends on the exchange rate at the time. (In $ and all done through PayPal).
The free fertility friend chart will still put in the dates when it thinks you ov'd so it's all down to personal choice.
I'm no expert by any means but if you get stuck i'll try and help if i can and if i can't i'm sure one of the ladies on here can help :)


----------



## picklepot

Thank you hunny xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Well ladies, AF got me. Onto cycle 2 with the CBFM. Testing 17th August :thumbup:


----------



## Future Mama

Rachael1981 said:


> Well ladies, AF got me. Onto cycle 2 with the CBFM. Testing 17th August :thumbup:

:hugs: Fx'd for next month! :dust: :dust:


----------



## baby2310

So sorry hun, :hugs: fxd next cycle x x


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
:dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

AF came :cry:


----------



## babies7777

Congrats baby2310 thats amazing news, did u do anything different this month?

Lots of sticky :dust:



baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
> I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
> Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
> :dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## babies7777

LilMissCheer said:


> AF came :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## workingttc

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
> I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
> Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
> :dust: to you all xxxxx

OMG, baby23, that is WONDERFUL news - your chart looked SOOO promising, I just knew this was your month - I have kept checking back on here in anticipation of an announcement! Come join us in the grads thread! :happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies!
Babies7777 the only things different this month was that we went on holiday last month and i felt more relaxed. Other than that nothing was different, i even thought af was on its way last night as i woke at 1.40am with chronic cramps. They were much lower than normal so i guess that was our little bean snuggling in nice and tight!

Thanks workingttc, i still can't believe it! Even though my chart was looking good i presumed it was a blip with my thermometer lol x


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
> I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
> Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
> :dust: to you all xxxxx

OMG Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg eeeeeeee eeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeee I ACTUALLY can't tell you how excited I am Xxxx Awwww babe xxx well done yippeee Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks sweetie, i very nearly didn't test as woke in the night with chronic cramps, thought it was af coming!
How are you today? x


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats baby2310!! That's amazing news! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!


----------



## Hispirits

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
> I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
> Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
> :dust: to you all xxxxx[/QUOTE
> ;
> :bfp::wohoo::bfp:
> 
> i told you you were way too early the 1st time ;)
> congratulation sweetie!!
> h&h preg for you xxxx


----------



## baby2310

Thanks futuremama and Hispirits.
Got my fingers tightly crossed for you both this month x x x


----------



## picklepot

baby2310 said:


> Thanks sweetie, i very nearly didn't test as woke in the night with chronic cramps, thought it was af coming!
> How are you today? x

Well done for testing :) xxxxxx What a RESULT xxxx

Well, I am a little crampy but nothing major, just dull aches.... not feeling at all 'pregnant' and thing my previous 'symptoms' were probably just coincidental :(

Not out till the evil :witch: arrives though huh xxxx


----------



## Mandy82

Aaah congratulations baby2310!!!!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!:)


----------



## Future Mama

baby2310 said:


> Thanks futuremama and Hispirits.
> Got my fingers tightly crossed for you both this month x x x

Did you have any symptoms this month?


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Congrats Baby2310!!! That is such great news!


----------



## Rachael1981

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, i wanted to let you know that i finally plucked up the courage to test again this morning and i got my :bfp:
> I'm still in shock and can't quite believe it, i felt for sure it wouldn't happen this month.
> Thank you to all you ladies offering your support, i don't what i'd do without you :kiss:
> :dust: to you all xxxxx

Congratulations!



LilMissCheer said:


> AF came :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs: Looks like we're cycle buddies again!


----------



## trixie79

baby congrats..........i just knew it! your chart looked soooooo good! xxx


----------



## baby2310

Symptoms i have had were feeling tired to the point i almost fell asleep at my desk, stuffy nose like a cold is on its way, sensitive (.)(.) s, a few dull cramps followed by what felt like the worst af pain ever. Had this in the night before i tested. The other odd thing i had was groin ache, just like growing pains, again this was the night before i tested. Hope this helps x


----------



## MarcsMrs

baby2310 said:


> Symptoms i have had were feeling tired to the point i almost fell asleep at my desk, stuffy nose like a cold is on its way, sensitive (.)(.) s, a few dull cramps followed by what felt like the worst af pain ever. Had this in the night before i tested. The other odd thing i had was groin ache, just like growing pains, again this was the night before i tested. Hope this helps x

HUGE congrats to you Babay2310.....Happy & Healthy 9 months! Im delighted for you :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Hi Ladies I am new here and have used the cbfm for just one cycle so far, also next cycle planning on trying to chart which i have never done.. does anyone here experience spotting prior to af for 3 or more days? I have had that problem for some time now and can never figure out why and if so is does vitex or any type of vit seem to help with that? my dr. always tells me not to worry about it but i think it affects me ttc. I always get regular cycles that start around the same time every month etc but I need advice on this part. do you think I should start charting before I try taking anything? any advice would be greatly appreciated And congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Pookabear said:


> Hi Ladies I am new here and have used the cbfm for just one cycle so far, also next cycle planning on trying to chart which i have never done.. does anyone here experience spotting prior to af for 3 or more days? I have had that problem for some time now and can never figure out why and if so is does vitex or any type of vit seem to help with that? my dr. always tells me not to worry about it but i think it affects me ttc. I always get regular cycles that start around the same time every month etc but I need advice on this part. do you think I should start charting before I try taking anything? any advice would be greatly appreciated And congrats to all the BFPs

Hi Pooka, I came off the pill in Dec 2010 and we started TTC in March. My cycles have been pretty regular (between 29-31 days) but for the past few months I have noticed that about 4 days before AF starts I get slight spotting. It is more of a brown discharge. I was concerned about it a little as I have read that it can mean that you have low progesterone. I started taking a B complex and Vitex this past month and I am hoping this helps with the spotting. I saw mr Doctor yesterday and asked her about the spotting. She said it is pretty normal for a lot of women and to just try to relax with the whole TTC process. She was actually really funny about it and said after about 6 more months we could do some tests if I was not pregnant. This month I really don't feel so stressed and am trying to take the approach that it will happen when it is meant to (this whole attitude is new for me). I think charting is great and can tell you a lot about your body. Good luck with TTC. At least you have found a great support system here.


----------



## Mandy82

Pookabear said:


> Hi Ladies I am new here and have used the cbfm for just one cycle so far, also next cycle planning on trying to chart which i have never done.. does anyone here experience spotting prior to af for 3 or more days? I have had that problem for some time now and can never figure out why and if so is does vitex or any type of vit seem to help with that? my dr. always tells me not to worry about it but i think it affects me ttc. I always get regular cycles that start around the same time every month etc but I need advice on this part. do you think I should start charting before I try taking anything? any advice would be greatly appreciated And congrats to all the BFPs

Welcome Pookabear :flower: If you have 3 days spotting prior to af, when do you count CD1? full flow? i only started counting from the day after spotting, but never had more than 1 day:shrug: i've just got my bfp last week after using cbfm for one cycle, it's brilliant in identifying the surges, since opks never seemed to work for me, so i ovulate later than i thought:dohh: 

i somehow think that sleeping straight after bd and not get up to go the bathroom kind of helped to get more swimmers up there :dohh: definitely start charting, i never thought much of it until trying it myself and it makes it all more interesting to look forward to the next morning and see differences in temp!:thumbup: wishing you all the best!! :kiss:


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread Pookabear.

I also have some spotting before AF arrives. This cycle was 3/4 days but usually it's only the day before full flow arrives :wacko:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you for all of the welcomes  I usually count day 1 as full flow, I have gotten many tests done and everything seems to come out great but the tests were done a while back, thank you for all of your support. I am thinking about trying Vitex just to see how it does let me know how your cycles go


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I had a quick question, I found that I ovulate on the high day after my 2nd peak based on my temperatures the last 2 months. I'm not temping this month so should I assume that I would ovulate on my high after the last peak? Or can it vary from month to month?


----------



## Rachael1981

You should ovulate the same time, yes.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I had a quick question, I found that I ovulate on the high day after my 2nd peak based on my temperatures the last 2 months. I'm not temping this month so should I assume that I would ovulate on my high after the last peak? Or can it vary from month to month?

That is when I ovulated, and it stayed pretty consistent. Be sure to bd the two days after peak just to make sure you covered everything!! Good luck and hope you catch it this month!! :)


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I had a quick question, I found that I ovulate on the high day after my 2nd peak based on my temperatures the last 2 months. I'm not temping this month so should I assume that I would ovulate on my high after the last peak? Or can it vary from month to month?

FF told me I ovulated 2 days after my peak when I was on a low. It was very frustrating to learn that because i didn't bd that day or the day before thinking that maybe I was good, but then af got me. I think this month we will be having :sex: on both peak days the high after and a couple of lows after just to cover all bases.


----------



## Hispirits

Future Mama said:


> How's everyone doing today? I had a quick question, I found that I ovulate on the high day after my 2nd peak based on my temperatures the last 2 months. I'm not temping this month so should I assume that I would ovulate on my high after the last peak? Or can it vary from month to month?

my o day switches all the time.
i think becuase i've been so sticking sick this month i o'd loads later that usually, which is why i think af is late too. 2 days late today, i'm not testing because my temps have started to come down but i o'd cd 17 and normally it happens between 11-14, so i'm assuming af will be the same amount of time late :shrug:

hope oyur all well. xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hispirits, your luteal phase (time between ov and the start of AF) should be the same regardless of when you ov, so looking at your previous charts I would expect AF tomorrow if she's going to arrive. Hopefully she won't.


----------



## Hispirits

Rachael1981 said:


> Hispirits, your luteal phase (time between ov and the start of AF) should be the same regardless of when you ov, so looking at your previous charts I would expect AF tomorrow if she's going to arrive. Hopefully she won't.

Oh I read somewhere if u o late af will b late. Well I'll see what happens tomoz. Af normally shows cd27/28, not getting my hopes up, temps have been crap all thru this cycle but I been ill, which is another factor I'm taking as to y af is late. If not show tomoz I might relent and test, but I no it'll just b another bfn. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Future Mama

You're right hi, if you o late, then your af will be late by that same number of days. Since you ovulated a couple days late this month, your af will be a couple days later than normal (since your luteal phase stays consistent from month to month). Good luck, really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Pookabear

Hispirits I hope this ends up being your month  I am on cd 26 and just know the witch is coming so I prepared myself for the next cycle with a bbt so I can start charting, vitex which im hoping may help with Spotting and Pms hoping it helps and Maca for OH. also some new prenatals  I hope I'm not going overboard. Any suggestions of how much vitex to start with? the bottle says it is 300mg and it says to take 4 capsules a day any suggestions or advice? Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Hispirits

i'm taking a 400mg 2twice a day

well still no af 
temps have gone right down so i know she's on the way i haven't bothered doing a test, but i'm getting really p****d off waiting for the witch. i was hoping i'd come on over the weekend so i could be over the worst of the stomach cramps before going to work tomorrow. no such luck. i think i'm going to take my hot water bottle with me tomorrow put on my tum under the desk. 
hope your all having a good weekend.
roll on another month ttc 
xxxx


----------



## Lisa1

Hi girls I'm new to cbfm, just started using mine this month I'm on day7 and my second high fertility:)

Good luck and babydust xx


----------



## Future Mama

I am waiting on my peak this month but had a question. I had a positive opk yesterday which is negative today. I assumed I would get a peak on the cbfm today but it's still high. Has this happened to anyone else? I wasnt temping this month but decided to start this morning to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## workingttc

I haven't experienced that, but it seems like you might have just had a short surge. Like if you used the OPK yesterday afternoon, the surge could have been over by the time you tested with the CBFM this morning. Did you look at the line on the CBFM? Mine would usually have a light LH line the day after my surge. Also, was it a digital opk? If not, you're sure it was positive? I agree this is a good case for temping, even if you weren't otherwise going to. I'd keep BD'ing and using OPKs, and see if you get 3 high temps....

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Af came today,new month for me. I b tested this cycle august 21st.
Xxxx


----------



## Traceycurly

Hi Ladies

I have used my CBFM for the first time this month and I got my first peak Saturday and another on Sunday. Unfortunately for me there was no BD'ing my Hubby being poorly but I was glad to know my peaks were when I thought they would be. 

Now I am just waiting until my new cycle begins so I can start again. 

Good luck to everyone! X X X


----------



## welshgirl21

Hi Ladies,

I bought my monitor on Saturday, but am too late to use it this cycle so I am going to be starting next cycle now.

Does anyone have any tips/success stories for using a CBFM for the first time?

Sarah
x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Can I join you ladies?? We got an invite by hispirits :) This is my first month using CBFM cd19 and still no High. I thought by my temp I might've ovulated for the first time ever that early, but my temp was lower than ever this morning.. :( I'll give you my background when I have time probably on lunch!! Thanks girls, looking forward to getting to know you!!


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so i got a question. its cycle 2 on the cbfm and no peak. im on cd 21. and about to test. yesterday my cervix was high open and soft but start white opk which never happens?


----------



## Future Mama

Aliciatm said:


> okay so i got a question. its cycle 2 on the cbfm and no peak. im on cd 21. and about to test. yesterday my cervix was high open and soft but start white opk which never happens?

How long are your cycles usually? Last month I didn't get a peak until cd24 and I think it's because I was taking antibiotics the week before. There are reasons ovulation may be delayed like stress etc also. Hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## Future Mama

Welcome to all the new ladies! As soon as you have a date for testing I will add you to the first page! :dust::dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

ugh last cycle was annovulatory so therefore i got af on cd 21 bc i took soy. my cycles are usually 31-32 days long. not including the 20 day cycle i had last cycle


----------



## SLH

Aliciatm said:


> ugh last cycle was annovulatory so therefore i got af on cd 21 bc i took soy. my cycles are usually 31-32 days long. not including the 20 day cycle i had last cycle

I was reading on this forum somewhere that once people use soy their cycles get messed up, so maybe you're just late to O. I'm not sure about the cervix thing though as I don't check mine. Hmm, could the cbfm be wrong?


----------



## SLH

welshgirl21 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought my monitor on Saturday, but am too late to use it this cycle so I am going to be starting next cycle now.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips/success stories for using a CBFM for the first time?
> 
> Sarah
> x

I started using my CBFM last month. I got a high starting on CD10 and then a peak on CD14. I have on average a 27 day cycle. Unfortunately, I didn't get a bfp my first month using it, but i'm very hopeful for this month. 
If you read through this thread you will see lots of success stories. There is also another thread that has over 1000 pages of posts that you could read for success stories. 
Good luck lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## welshgirl21

SLH said:


> welshgirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought my monitor on Saturday, but am too late to use it this cycle so I am going to be starting next cycle now.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips/success stories for using a CBFM for the first time?
> 
> Sarah
> x
> 
> I started using my CBFM last month. I got a high starting on CD10 and then a peak on CD14. I have on average a 27 day cycle. Unfortunately, I didn't get a bfp my first month using it, but i'm very hopeful for this month.
> If you read through this thread you will see lots of success stories. There is also another thread that has over 1000 pages of posts that you could read for success stories.
> Good luck lots of :dust: to you.Click to expand...


Thanks, I've been having a browse for the past hour and am slowly learning bits as I go along and also feeling very encouraged.

I am going to re-set the monitor as it's a 2nd hand one, then as far as I can work out, on the first day of AF I press the 'm' button until the number 1 is displayed then I only test when it tells me to, not every day, is that right?

I want to test with FMU between 8am and 9am so if I press the 'm' button on CD1 at 8am that will make my test window between 5am and 11am yes?

Sorry for all the questions lol

X


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies, can I join in? This is my second month using my monitor. I got a peak on CD 17 and 18 last cycle. According to my bbt I O'd on CD 19, which is a little late for me, but not unheard of. I had a HSG done on CD 6 this cycle. Not sure if it will interfere with ovulation or not? The doc never said anything so I'm assuming not.
I wasn't prompted to test until CD 9 this time. I got a high today CD 12. My OH works away from home which makes ttc difficult. He'll be home tomorrow though for about 2 weeks so timing should be great. Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Future Mama

I had an hsg on cd11 this month and usually ovulate between cd18-20 so I'll know if the hsg affected ovulation. I don't think it will since I got a very positive opk today an expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow. Good luck to you, I hope the hsg helped this month!


----------



## Aliciatm

idk im so lost it isnt funny still having ewcm? took opk and it looks neg idk what to think


----------



## Hispirits

Welcome to all the new ladies, looking forward to getting to know you all.
Me and futuremama r the veterans now, hopefully we won't have to wait much longer fir our bfp's, and I'm certain you new ladies will get yours within the 1st 3 months xxxx

Goodluck and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

lol im a vetern too. lol just not with the cbfm its been a 5 year journey for me and still #1 hasnt showed up yet :(


----------



## Hispirits

Aliciatm said:


> lol im a vetern too. lol just not with the cbfm its been a 5 year journey for me and still #1 hasnt showed up yet :(

yeah i know some ladies have been ttc along time, i was refering to the page and the cbfm.
my and my man been playing this game 7 years :dohh: goes by so fast when you look back, so slow when looking forward

xx


----------



## kmp

Hello all, this is my first month with the CBFM, I ordered it online and received it last Wednesday (which just so happened to be cd1 yay!). I am looking forward to my first request for a test stick tomorrow morning  I just came off BCP end of June and was surprised by a 28 day cycle as I recall being more like 32-33 days when not on the pill. Maybe my body knows I am too excited to wait!


----------



## Aliciatm

is this your first?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

How many of you got all lows the first month using it?? Alicia, I read that you said the help lady said to put your stick in a cup for 15 seconds to be accurate? I feel like I'm over or under peeing every freakin time I do it. I'm thinking about getting OPK's because if I O tomorrow I have to drive an hour and a half to go get my hubby. I"ve had watery CM and HSO--MSO cp. So I'm at a loss here. Still "low" readings.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> I had an hsg on cd11 this month and usually ovulate between cd18-20 so I'll know if the hsg affected ovulation. I don't think it will since I got a very positive opk today an expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow. Good luck to you, I hope the hsg helped this month!

I had an HSG also this month!! Should hear back on DH sa results today. My stomach is churning. I don't think I can handle having both of us messed up because I just found out I have PCOS too. :cry: can agnus castus, epo or alcohol affect the CBFM?


----------



## kmp

Yes it is! 
I tried using OPK's last month and never registered a + but since it was my first month after BCP I may not have O'd or just didn't test at the right time. 
I do have a ? not sure if n e one can answer. I have protein in my urine just diagnosed by nephrologist (kidney dr). The CBFM says decreased kidney function can interfere with results, but I am not sure if it will affect mine. I do not have diabetes and am generally healthy. Nephrologist did a thousand tests and all came back fine except continued protein in urine. I am wondering if my results with the CBFM will be accurate.


----------



## Hispirits

GdaneMom4now said:


> How many of you got all lows the first month using it?? Alicia, I read that you said the help lady said to put your stick in a cup for 15 seconds to be accurate? I feel like I'm over or under peeing every freakin time I do it. I'm thinking about getting OPK's because if I O tomorrow I have to drive an hour and a half to go get my hubby. I"ve had watery CM and HSO--MSO cp. So I'm at a loss here. Still "low" readings.

i pee in a cup and dip the stick.
when i first started, i held it in the urine stream and it didn't pick up aswell as dipping.
i do use opks aswell to confirm, but only use ic's now.
:kiss:
x


----------



## Hispirits

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I had an hsg on cd11 this month and usually ovulate between cd18-20 so I'll know if the hsg affected ovulation. I don't think it will since I got a very positive opk today an expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow. Good luck to you, I hope the hsg helped this month!
> 
> I had an HSG also this month!! Should hear back on DH sa results today. My stomach is churning. I don't think I can handle having both of us messed up because I just found out I have PCOS too. :cry: can agnus castus, epo or alcohol affect the CBFM?Click to expand...

try not to worry, i'm sure it'll be fine, keeping fx for you xxx


----------



## Aliciatm

GdaneMom4now said:


> How many of you got all lows the first month using it?? Alicia, I read that you said the help lady said to put your stick in a cup for 15 seconds to be accurate? I feel like I'm over or under peeing every freakin time I do it. I'm thinking about getting OPK's because if I O tomorrow I have to drive an hour and a half to go get my hubby. I"ve had watery CM and HSO--MSO cp. So I'm at a loss here. Still "low" readings.

yeah she said pee in a cup and dip the stick for 15 seconds


----------



## picklepot

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know......1st month/cycle of using cbfm (after 2 & 1/2 years of TTC) and I have finally got my :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx

thank you CBFM xxxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats Picklepot! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## workingttc

Congrats Picklepot!! What an amazing story--1st cycle after 2.5 years! So inspiring! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Aliciatm

picklepot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just to let you all know......1st month/cycle of using cbfm (after 2 & 1/2 years of TTC) and I have finally got my :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thank you CBFM xxxxx



CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

Well I just got my husband's semen analysis results and they're not that good. Although he has a high sperm count, his motility is just 35% and morphology is only 2%. I don't really know what all that means since my doctor is out of the office today. I'm assuming he'll have to repeat the test in a few weeks and see if this changes at all. He doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthy and exercises everyday. I did order FertilAid as I've heard this can help with abnormal sperm. Has anyone else had results like this before? I've been reading that with morphology like this, it won't be possible to conceive naturally (although I did conceive 2 years ago which ended in mc). I'm just really upset about all this right now.


----------



## Tobaira

congrats picklepot!


----------



## Pookabear

Congrats Picklepot wow!! that gives me inspiration!! I am hoping a happy and healthy 9 months!
Future Mama I'm not sure about how all of that works but I have also heard fertile aid helps I am hoping to see more bfps to come


----------



## SLH

picklepot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just to let you all know......1st month/cycle of using cbfm (after 2 & 1/2 years of TTC) and I have finally got my :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thank you CBFM xxxxx

That is so awesome :) Congratulations and I wish you all the best and a h&h 9 months.

I have a love/hate relationship with my cbfm. I'm getting used to it now being my second month and i'm starting to like it a bit more. 

I hope we all get as lucky as you did. :)


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> Well I just got my husband's semen analysis results and they're not that good. Although he has a high sperm count, his motility is just 35% and morphology is only 2%. I don't really know what all that means since my doctor is out of the office today. I'm assuming he'll have to repeat the test in a few weeks and see if this changes at all. He doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthy and exercises everyday. I did order FertilAid as I've heard this can help with abnormal sperm. Has anyone else had results like this before? I've been reading that with morphology like this, it won't be possible to conceive naturally (although I did conceive 2 years ago which ended in mc). I'm just really upset about all this right now.

I'm so sorry to hear that. Does your husband take a zinc supplement, or are they just good for sperm count and not motility?


----------



## Future Mama

I've been reading about zinc. He takes a multivitamin and I ordered FertilAid which has a lot of zinc and other vitamins in it. I really hope that helps. I've been reading that semen analyses vary every time they're done, so I'm hoping dh can have it done again next month.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Well I just got my husband's semen analysis results and they're not that good. Although he has a high sperm count, his motility is just 35% and morphology is only 2%. I don't really know what all that means since my doctor is out of the office today. I'm assuming he'll have to repeat the test in a few weeks and see if this changes at all. He doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthy and exercises everyday. I did order FertilAid as I've heard this can help with abnormal sperm. Has anyone else had results like this before? I've been reading that with morphology like this, it won't be possible to conceive naturally (although I did conceive 2 years ago which ended in mc). I'm just really upset about all this right now.

Oh no future mama, I am so sorry to hear this :( I had my dh on fertilaid and maca root powder. Check into maca root, I am not sure about motility, but I know it can very very much increase sperm count. If it increases sperm count then there would have ot be more viable sperm available. They also make fertilaid motility boost. I'm not sure what the reviews on it are. Maca can me taken in powder form, or they sell a tincture at whole foods which is much easier to take. I am not sure which one is superior. Dh started with powder and then moved to tincture. His semen analysis came out very good, but we did not test it in the beginning to compare, and he had already been on fertilaid for months and maca for about 5 weeks. I also heard that acupuncture can help with male fertility, increasing blood flow to that area. It is terrible that you have to deal with this, but don't give up that this can be done naturally. Doctors are not taught about natural remedies for things and there are tons out there. I would bet that after a few months of the right supplements and anything else he needs to do, he will see an increase. I am crossing my fingers for you :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> I've been reading about zinc. He takes a multivitamin and I ordered FertilAid which has a lot of zinc and other vitamins in it. I really hope that helps. I've been reading that semen analyses vary every time they're done, so I'm hoping dh can have it done again next month.

Let's hope his swimmers were just having a bad day, and they will be better next month. I'm sure there are lots of vitamins that will help him.


----------



## StranjeGirl

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I had an hsg on cd11 this month and usually ovulate between cd18-20 so I'll know if the hsg affected ovulation. I don't think it will since I got a very positive opk today an expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow. Good luck to you, I hope the hsg helped this month!
> 
> I had an HSG also this month!! Should hear back on DH sa results today. My stomach is churning. I don't think I can handle having both of us messed up because I just found out I have PCOS too. :cry: can agnus castus, epo or alcohol affect the CBFM?Click to expand...

I took agnus castus and it did not affect the monitor, nor should alcohol I don't think. I think pcos might though. Sorry you have that :( I have heard agnus castus can be a great help. I hope it is working for you!


----------



## workingttc

Hi Future,
Sorry to hear about the results. My DH only has 4% morphology, however, and we were able to conceive on our own...So all you need is a little boost, which you definitely might be able to get from supplements. And as you have heard, it is very true that the results can vary a lot. How long had he abstained before doing the sample? My understanding is you won't get optimal results if it's too long or too short between the most recent prior ejaculation. Also, if he is fighting a cold or under the weather in any way, that could also affect the results. I would definitely ask for a repeat. Oh, and one more thing - you might also want to consider having a different lab do the analysis. When I asked my doc about my DH's morphology, he said that morphology is the most subjective criteria, and some labs are just more strict about what they classify as "normal". Big :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

this is my first cycle using the cbfm... I'll be testing thursday


----------



## trixie79

Future Mama said:


> Well I just got my husband's semen analysis results and they're not that good. Although he has a high sperm count, his motility is just 35% and morphology is only 2%. I don't really know what all that means since my doctor is out of the office today. I'm assuming he'll have to repeat the test in a few weeks and see if this changes at all. He doesn't drink or smoke and eats healthy and exercises everyday. I did order FertilAid as I've heard this can help with abnormal sperm. Has anyone else had results like this before? I've been reading that with morphology like this, it won't be possible to conceive naturally (although I did conceive 2 years ago which ended in mc). I'm just really upset about all this right now.

congrats pickle thats great news.....x

future that really sucks but im sure everything will be fine stranjgirl had some good ideas there.....good luck hun, i really hope you get everything sorted soon xxx:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Picklepot, congratulations!

Furture - I'm sorry about the SA but I think you should definitely ask for it to be redone next month and also there have been some good options given by the other lovely ladies :D


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations picklepot, so happy for you! Have sent you a private message  xx

Future, sorry for the crappy news hun. The ladies have made some very good suggestions and i would def check out the supplements mentioned and get the SA done again next month.
Thinking of you :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

As I was busy analyzing all my opks and whether they were positive or not, my egg was busy dying. Check out my chart...I think I o'd late last night or early this morning. My husband left for work monday morning and i knew I should've jumped him then. I was planning on driving two hours to go :sex: if my OPK stayed positive...but now it's negative and my cervix is high open and firm-ER than it was this morning. CM is creamy. :cry: We bd a lot this past weekend...last time was sunday MORNING. Ugh. And i think most of it fell out before I got softcup in. I'm not impressed. Is there still any chance if I drive up there tonight and get there in about 5 1/2 hours?? It would be 7pm-ish my time. This just ruined my whole day. The earliest I've ever O'd and I missed it. All because he had to work out of town a few days. :cry: Took the top opk at 10pm last night...the middle one at like 6:30am this morning...the bottom one at like 1pm today. I was having lows on my CBFM so I didn't really think too much of it until you ladies said to double check the firs tmonth with OPKs...now I wish I would've sooner.

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-28772-1311704196614.jpg


----------



## baby2310

hun you're still in with a chance, check out my chart.
we dtd on the sunday once and i ov'd on the wednesday i think. we still managed to catch the egg so all is not lost :dust: for you


----------



## Hispirits

GdaneMom4now said:


> As I was busy analyzing all my opks and whether they were positive or not, my egg was busy dying. Check out my chart...I think I o'd late last night or early this morning. My husband left for work monday morning and i knew I should've jumped him then. I was planning on driving two hours to go :sex: if my OPK stayed positive...but now it's negative and my cervix is high open and firm-ER than it was this morning. CM is creamy. :cry: We bd a lot this past weekend...last time was sunday MORNING. Ugh. And i think most of it fell out before I got softcup in. I'm not impressed. Is there still any chance if I drive up there tonight and get there in about 5 1/2 hours?? It would be 7pm-ish my time. This just ruined my whole day. The earliest I've ever O'd and I missed it. All because he had to work out of town a few days. :cry: Took the top opk at 10pm last night...the middle one at like 6:30am this morning...the bottom one at like 1pm today. I was having lows on my CBFM so I didn't really think too much of it until you ladies said to double check the firs tmonth with OPKs...now I wish I would've sooner.
> 
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-28772-1311704196614.jpg

chillax girl, your putting tonnes of preassure on ur self.
cd17&18 on your chart, are you open circles cause you added sleep deprivation or becasue you took your temp at the wrong time? 
xxxx


----------



## Future Mama

Well I guess the hsg I had done (plus stress about my husbands sa) is delaying ovulation for me this month. On cd20 today and still just high on the cbfm. I'm hoping I get my peak soon, we've been bding everyday and don't know how much longer we can do that lol


----------



## Pookabear

Aw fingers crossed for you FuturMama, Get that peak soon!!!! I am currently waiting to fully start AF, I hate waiting I just want to start my new cycle so I have another chance to get a bfp with my cbfm, I am determined to get rid of this spotting before AF its like adding an extra couple days on to AF and It's no fun LOL. Future, Maybe the HSG made you more fertile... I hope so! FX. I am stil debating on trying the vitex I bought after AF ends I just don't want to make my regular cycles irregular, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Aliciatm

Yesterday I got a postive opk but monitor stayed on high? I'm so confused


----------



## Future Mama

I've had a couple positive opk's in the past few days and still high on the monitor. I usually go by the monitor as I've noticed it matches up with when my temperatures indicate that I ovulate. I hope we both get our peaks soon!


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Hi girls...I have a question and I figured this would probably be the perfect place to ask it. I am on my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. Last cycle I got 4 highs (starting on CD12) and then my first peak on CD16. This cycle I am on CD15 and have had all low's on my monitor each morning. Just for the fun of it I did an OPK tonight and it was positive. I am hoping I get a peak or at least a high on my monitor tomorrow morning, but has this happened to anyone before??? I am thoroughly confused.


----------



## SLH

FX that you will get your peak soon Future Mama. Try to relax as much as possible and maybe ovulation will get here faster. My monitor is still on lows, but i'm expecting it to turn to high tomorrow.

Silly, this is my second month using the cbfm so i'm not sure, but I think I have read that does happen where the monitor will stay on a low or high even though you are ovulated. Hopefully, tomorrow you will get a peak. Was the opk positive positive like were both the lines equal in colour?


----------



## Aliciatm

How Many cycles should I use the Cbfm before. Giving up? I'm on 2nd cycle and no peaks just highs and I'm on cd 24


----------



## Pookabear

the instructions say after 6 months see your DR but i know of many women using it longer


----------



## Pookabear

do you have pcos?


----------



## Future Mama

Silly_SBC82 said:


> Hi girls...I have a question and I figured this would probably be the perfect place to ask it. I am on my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. Last cycle I got 4 highs (starting on CD12) and then my first peak on CD16. This cycle I am on CD15 and have had all low's on my monitor each morning. Just for the fun of it I did an OPK tonight and it was positive. I am hoping I get a peak or at least a high on my monitor tomorrow morning, but has this happened to anyone before??? I am thoroughly confused.

I'm not sure I can help as I'm going through the same thing. I had a positive opk yesterday and today, but highs on my monitor. I use the Answer brand opks and the test line was so dark that I could barely see the control! Every other month I get a few highs, and my peaks usually match up with my opks so I don't know what's going on this month. I did open a new box of tests in the middle of the this cycle so I don't know if that makes a difference. I know you're supposed to try and use the same batch of tests during the month but I ran out. Are you temping along with the cbfm? I just started a few days ago and my temps are definitely pre-ovulation so I know I haven't ovulated yet. I'm just confused as to why I haven't got a peak yet. Sorry I couldn't be more help:(


----------



## Silly_SBC82

SLH said:


> FX that you will get your peak soon Future Mama. Try to relax as much as possible and maybe ovulation will get here faster. My monitor is still on lows, but i'm expecting it to turn to high tomorrow.
> 
> Silly, this is my second month using the cbfm so i'm not sure, but I think I have read that does happen where the monitor will stay on a low or high even though you are ovulated. Hopefully, tomorrow you will get a peak. Was the opk positive positive like were both the lines equal in colour?

SLH - yes they were both equal. It was def positive. I got a peak this morning though. I didnt expect for it to go from Low straight to Peak though. Kinda weird :)


----------



## Aliciatm

No I do not have pcos... :(


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Future Mama said:


> Silly_SBC82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...I have a question and I figured this would probably be the perfect place to ask it. I am on my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. Last cycle I got 4 highs (starting on CD12) and then my first peak on CD16. This cycle I am on CD15 and have had all low's on my monitor each morning. Just for the fun of it I did an OPK tonight and it was positive. I am hoping I get a peak or at least a high on my monitor tomorrow morning, but has this happened to anyone before??? I am thoroughly confused.
> 
> I'm not sure I can help as I'm going through the same thing. I had a positive opk yesterday and today, but highs on my monitor. I use the Answer brand opks and the test line was so dark that I could barely see the control! Every other month I get a few highs, and my peaks usually match up with my opks so I don't know what's going on this month. I did open a new box of tests in the middle of the this cycle so I don't know if that makes a difference. I know you're supposed to try and use the same batch of tests during the month but I ran out. Are you temping along with the cbfm? I just started a few days ago and my temps are definitely pre-ovulation so I know I haven't ovulated yet. I'm just confused as to why I haven't got a peak yet. Sorry I couldn't be more help:(Click to expand...

Thanks Futuremama. That is really strange that they are only on high for you, not peak. Mine went straight from low yesterday to Peak this morning which I didn't really expect. I am not temping as of yet. I will probably wait a couple of cycles and then start. I am still trying to "wing it" as much as possible. Have you been taking any differnt supplements or anything this month that may have led to a strange cycle? I have heard that the different packs of sticks can cause some changes but it is also impossible to not open a new box when you run out. I got my peak this morning and it figures that my husband is working nights last night and tonight and I am working days so we won't even see each other. I almost want to fake like I am sick and go home..... :) Isn't this timing stuff so much fun (sarcasm)


----------



## Silly_SBC82

Aliciatm said:


> How Many cycles should I use the Cbfm before. Giving up? I'm on 2nd cycle and no peaks just highs and I'm on cd 24

Alicia - do you use OPKs or temp along with the CBFM?


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah but last cycle I didn't o and this cycle my bbt broke :(


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> Silly_SBC82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...I have a question and I figured this would probably be the perfect place to ask it. I am on my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. Last cycle I got 4 highs (starting on CD12) and then my first peak on CD16. This cycle I am on CD15 and have had all low's on my monitor each morning. Just for the fun of it I did an OPK tonight and it was positive. I am hoping I get a peak or at least a high on my monitor tomorrow morning, but has this happened to anyone before??? I am thoroughly confused.
> 
> I'm not sure I can help as I'm going through the same thing. I had a positive opk yesterday and today, but highs on my monitor. I use the Answer brand opks and the test line was so dark that I could barely see the control! Every other month I get a few highs, and my peaks usually match up with my opks so I don't know what's going on this month. I did open a new box of tests in the middle of the this cycle so I don't know if that makes a difference. I know you're supposed to try and use the same batch of tests during the month but I ran out. Are you temping along with the cbfm? I just started a few days ago and my temps are definitely pre-ovulation so I know I haven't ovulated yet. I'm just confused as to why I haven't got a peak yet. Sorry I couldn't be more help:(Click to expand...

Uh oh, is it true that you have to use the same batch of sticks? I accidentally used a stick when the machine didn't ask me last month, as it was my first month using it and I got confused. I'm still reading lows on CD11 and only have 4 more sticks so there's no way it's going to pick up my ovulation before I run out of sticks.
I don't see why it would make a difference though. Sticks are sticks lol.


----------



## SLH

Aliciatm said:


> How Many cycles should I use the Cbfm before. Giving up? I'm on 2nd cycle and no peaks just highs and I'm on cd 24

Are your cycles between 20 and 42 days? If not or if you have any kind of medical condition that could affect the machine maybe talk to a doctor? Are you on Clomid? That may be what's causing funny readings as well. I think you should wait for at least 6 months before discontinuing it and even then talk to your doctor first.


----------



## SLH

Silly_SBC82 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> FX that you will get your peak soon Future Mama. Try to relax as much as possible and maybe ovulation will get here faster. My monitor is still on lows, but i'm expecting it to turn to high tomorrow.
> 
> Silly, this is my second month using the cbfm so i'm not sure, but I think I have read that does happen where the monitor will stay on a low or high even though you are ovulated. Hopefully, tomorrow you will get a peak. Was the opk positive positive like were both the lines equal in colour?
> 
> SLH - yes they were both equal. It was def positive. I got a peak this morning though. I didnt expect for it to go from Low straight to Peak though. Kinda weird :)Click to expand...

Yay, start having lots of :sex: for the next few days. I think last month my mistake was I stopped having :sex: after the second peak. I should have bd for at least 3 days afterwords. 
I think that if you are ovulating early the machine could go from a high to a peak. A high is what causes estrogen.

Here's what the instructions say
_Q "My Monitor changed straight from Q13 Low to Peak Fertility this cycle. What
does this mean?"

A "This may happen occasionally, for example when a rise in estrogen is detected on the same day A	as your LH surge or if the Monitor does not detect a change in your estrogen before your LH
surge. This can happen if you miss a test, or perform a test incorrectly, or if you have a very short cycle following longer cycles. You should still have intercourse during this Peak Fertility time."_


----------



## SLH

Future Mama, I wonder if they just tell you that each batch of sticks are sensitive so people don't trick the machine.


----------



## Tobaira

personally I think the whole don't use multiple boxes in a cycle is a marketing tool. I had to open a box during my last cycle when I got my first peak and bfp so.. I wouldn't worry about using sticks from different boxes.


----------



## Aliciatm

SLH said:


> Aliciatm said:
> 
> 
> How Many cycles should I use the Cbfm before. Giving up? I'm on 2nd cycle and no peaks just highs and I'm on cd 24
> 
> Are your cycles between 20 and 42 days? If not or if you have any kind of medical condition that could affect the machine maybe talk to a doctor? Are you on Clomid? That may be what's causing funny readings as well. I think you should wait for at least 6 months before discontinuing it and even then talk to your doctor first.Click to expand...

not on clomid, and they are 30-33 days long. last cycle was 20 days long and anovulatory. im starting clomid next cycle. i have blood in cm so pretty sure af is right around the corner so prolly on cd 25 or cd 26 af should be full flow


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning ladies!

Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!

Time to start :sex:!


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!

mine was the same on cycle 2....the monitor must be able to establish the difference in your hormones by now.....i think i got something stupid like highs from cd 8 and didnt ovulate till around 19/20......i got pregnant that month so get bedding!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

So got my new bbt yesterday it's cd25 I haven't checked to see if af is here bc I was cramping and spotting yesterday well my temp was 97.6 which is my coverline so I guess I didn't o this cycle


----------



## Aliciatm

can you use clomid and use the cbfm?


----------



## Rachael1981

trixie79 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!
> 
> mine was the same on cycle 2....the monitor must be able to establish the difference in your hormones by now.....i think i got something stupid like highs from cd 8 and didnt ovulate till around 19/20......i got pregnant that month so get bedding!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I intend to! Bedding starts tonight! Then every other high day I think :D


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!

I'm on cd12 and I just got a high today as well. I'm going to bd every other day until I get a peak and then I will bd for 3 or 4 days after. I think my mistake last time was I didn't bd after the peaks.


----------



## SLH

Aliciatm said:


> can you use clomid and use the cbfm?

I'm not totally sure but I think it may give you false readings if you are on clomid, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## jodi_19

Got my first peak today! OH is trying to get DD to take a nap as I type!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Futuremama...are you going crazy with me? I wish I could've started cbfm earlier...but I didn't and this is my first month, still getting Positive opks but not as dark as cd21 and my cp is changing again. It was super high and soft yesterday but my temp shot up, but not above my cover line. I'm so confused I've never had temps into the 96's


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!
> 
> I'm on cd12 and I just got a high today as well. I'm going to bd every other day until I get a peak and then I will bd for 3 or 4 days after. I think my mistake last time was I didn't bd after the peaks.Click to expand...

I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> Futuremama...are you going crazy with me? I wish I could've started cbfm earlier...but I didn't and this is my first month, still getting Positive opks but not as dark as cd21 and my cp is changing again. It was super high and soft yesterday but my temp shot up, but not above my cover line. I'm so confused I've never had temps into the 96's

Yes I am! I think the reason I was getting positive opks for a few days was because I was testing with fmu. Everytime I tested during the day I would get a negative. I just tested again with an opk and it was positive again, but this was at 3pm so I think it's a true positive. I guess I'll know if I get a peak on the monitor in the morning. I think the hsg I had this month messed with my cycle a little. I really hope we both get a peak really soon!


----------



## SLH

jodi_19 said:


> Got my first peak today! OH is trying to get DD to take a nap as I type!!

Yay, that's so exciting. Now it's time to get busy for the next few days :) I hope you get your :bfp: this month.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Futuremama...are you going crazy with me? I wish I could've started cbfm earlier...but I didn't and this is my first month, still getting Positive opks but not as dark as cd21 and my cp is changing again. It was super high and soft yesterday but my temp shot up, but not above my cover line. I'm so confused I've never had temps into the 96's

What's really weird is my OPK's come back negative, but my cbfm is on high. We're having the opposite things happen.


----------



## Future Mama

It's normal that your opks are negative while your monitor is high. The opk should be positive when the monitor peaks. The high days just tell you that your estrogen is starting to rise which happens prior to your lh surge whereas the opk only detects lh not estrogen


----------



## SLH

Thank you for that information Future Mama.


----------



## Rachael1981

SLH said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!
> 
> I'm on cd12 and I just got a high today as well. I'm going to bd every other day until I get a peak and then I will bd for 3 or 4 days after. I think my mistake last time was I didn't bd after the peaks.Click to expand...

My plan is every other high, then both peaks and the high the day after the peaks. Possibly the low the day after that, we'll see. I think in past months we've bd'd every day coming up to my fertile window and worn ourselves out by the time ov happens so hoping to be able to keep up this time as we only started last night!


----------



## Lisa1

Hi this is my first month using the cbfm, I will be testing on the 18th of august.


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bit of a different cycle for me this month. Only on CD11 and got a high on the monitor this morning!
> 
> Time to start :sex:!
> 
> I'm on cd12 and I just got a high today as well. I'm going to bd every other day until I get a peak and then I will bd for 3 or 4 days after. I think my mistake last time was I didn't bd after the peaks.Click to expand...
> 
> My plan is every other high, then both peaks and the high the day after the peaks. Possibly the low the day after that, we'll see. I think in past months we've bd'd every day coming up to my fertile window and worn ourselves out by the time ov happens so hoping to be able to keep up this time as we only started last night!Click to expand...

We were totally worn out by the first peak day last month and I think I ovulated on the high after, so this month we are going to be on a different schedule this month.


----------



## Future Mama

I'm getting so frustrated with my opks and cbfm not matching up this month! Here are pictures of the test strip from the cbfm from this morning and an opk that I just took this afternoon. The lh line on the monitor is the one on the right and estrogen is on the left. Do you guys think I should expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow?? My opk is sooo dark today!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8









photo-1.JPG
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> I'm getting so frustrated with my opks and cbfm not matching up this month! Here are pictures of the test strip from the cbfm from this morning and an opk that I just took this afternoon. The lh line on the monitor is the one on the right and estrogen is on the left. Do you guys think I should expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow?? My opk is sooo dark today!

I hear ya!! These answer OPK's I will never EVER buy again. I know the CBFM has to "learn" you, but they could come up with a cheaper version of learning than just with freaking tossing money out the window the first month!! I'm going crazy. CD24 and still haven't O'd.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> I'm getting so frustrated with my opks and cbfm not matching up this month! Here are pictures of the test strip from the cbfm from this morning and an opk that I just took this afternoon. The lh line on the monitor is the one on the right and estrogen is on the left. Do you guys think I should expect a peak on the monitor tomorrow?? My opk is sooo dark today!

PS: i think cd22 might be IT for you!!


----------



## Future Mama

Yeah I was thinking that if my temperatures continue to stay elevated, then I may have ovulated yesterday. I'm getting really frustrated as I've used the monitor for 4 months now and have always had a peak. I don't think I will use the answer opk's again either. I may just stick to digital ones instead. How long have you been using the cbfm?


----------



## Future Mama

So I went out and bought a pack of clearblue easy digital opk (the smiley face ones) and got a negative on it (no smiley)! I think the Answer brand opk's are either faulty or test a very low level of lh.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> So I went out and bought a pack of clearblue easy digital opk (the smiley face ones) and got a negative on it (no smiley)! I think the Answer brand opk's are either faulty or test a very low level of lh.

Good to know, I'll probably change all my OPK on my chart to negative then. :cry: Drove 4 hours in a horrible storm for nothing. :( At least I got to see my DH. UGH. TMI but I was soo excited because we orgasmed at the same time for like the second time ever and I thought it might've helped us!! OH well, at least it felt good!! :haha: Sorry about your false positive. :( I'm inviting another girl this way!!! This is my first month using it.


----------



## Future Mama

I just changed my positives to negatives. From what I remember, you had an hsg done this month as well right? I really think it messed with my cycle. I've been so excited because the dr told me that my fertility would be increased for a couple months but I'm starting to feel like I'm not even going to ovulate this month. My husband's sa was a little less than average also. His sperm count was fairly high but motility and morphology were a little lower than average. Is your dh taking any supplements or vitamins? We just bought some FertilAid that I've read is supposed to help with sperm count as well as motility and morphology and he's taking vitamin C and zinc also. Who knew getting pregnant would be so difficult!


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls, 
sorry your cycles messing you about futuremama, hope it gets sorted soon, those opks sond a bit naff.
not got much to report to be honest. 
been working my butt off
cd6 today already, i suppose i better think about waxing again in the next couple of days :rofl: :haha: 
xxxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> I just changed my positives to negatives. From what I remember, you had an hsg done this month as well right? I really think it messed with my cycle. I've been so excited because the dr told me that my fertility would be increased for a couple months but I'm starting to feel like I'm not even going to ovulate this month. My husband's sa was a little less than average also. His sperm count was fairly high but motility and morphology were a little lower than average. Is your dh taking any supplements or vitamins? We just bought some FertilAid that I've read is supposed to help with sperm count as well as motility and morphology and he's taking vitamin C and zinc also. Who knew getting pregnant would be so difficult!

No doubt huh!! Yes I had an HSG done this month also. I was sooo hpeful!! So frustrating that I probably won't even get a chance this month! My hubbys sperm count was 29 mil so lower than avg and motilty was 70% so that was really good, but morphology was only 4% which is subfertile with bad prognosis. I've been reading up on Fertilaid this morning. Going to go to town soon and go to the dog park and then see what I can find at the nutrition store. I want to get him on it ASAP. I'm taking Vitex, Bcomplex, was taking EPO but stopped. Prenatal and fish oil. 

Have him on: Multivitamin, Vitamin E and Fish oil. Going to get pumpkin seeds to as I read that has lots of zinc!!


----------



## bexsy

helloooo ladies
can i join this fantastic group

im becki and this is my first month of using the monitor :)
i am currently on cd8 and switched on my machine this mornin and had 2 bars is this normal
and would u think its best now to dtd untill i get my egg

and noticed for the first time in 8 years that i have cervical mucas (is that what you call it)
soo 2day has been a good one for me hehe


----------



## GdaneMom4now

bexsy said:


> helloooo ladies
> can i join this fantastic group
> 
> im becki and this is my first month of using the monitor :)
> i am currently on cd8 and switched on my machine this mornin and had 2 bars is this normal
> and would u think its best now to dtd untill i get my egg
> 
> and noticed for the first time in 8 years that i have cervical mucas (is that what you call it)
> soo 2day has been a good one for me hehe

Yes thus means your in high fertility...get bding


----------



## StranjeGirl

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I just changed my positives to negatives. From what I remember, you had an hsg done this month as well right? I really think it messed with my cycle. I've been so excited because the dr told me that my fertility would be increased for a couple months but I'm starting to feel like I'm not even going to ovulate this month. My husband's sa was a little less than average also. His sperm count was fairly high but motility and morphology were a little lower than average. Is your dh taking any supplements or vitamins? We just bought some FertilAid that I've read is supposed to help with sperm count as well as motility and morphology and he's taking vitamin C and zinc also. Who knew getting pregnant would be so difficult!
> 
> No doubt huh!! Yes I had an HSG done this month also. I was sooo hpeful!! So frustrating that I probably won't even get a chance this month! My hubbys sperm count was 29 mil so lower than avg and motilty was 70% so that was really good, but morphology was only 4% which is subfertile with bad prognosis. I've been reading up on Fertilaid this morning. Going to go to town soon and go to the dog park and then see what I can find at the nutrition store. I want to get him on it ASAP. I'm taking Vitex, Bcomplex, was taking EPO but stopped. Prenatal and fish oil.
> 
> Have him on: Multivitamin, Vitamin E and Fish oil. Going to get pumpkin seeds to as I read that has lots of zinc!!Click to expand...

Check into Maca root also. It increases sperm by A LOT! I got pg the first month after dh started it. Not sure if it helped or would have happened anyway, but it didn't hurt at all. Also, check to see if they used the strict version for testing morphology. I had read that many times they use the strict test, where most men fall in the 4-6% range. There was a bit of controversy over how strict it was. So your 4% might actually be quite normal. Not sure if you will find fertilaid at the store, might have to order it online. :)


----------



## SLH

Future Mama, those opk's look almost positive. I bet you'll get a peak tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## SLH

Oops, I should have kept reading. Maybe your false will turn positive in a couple of days. Cheap opk's have never worked with me. I never got a dark line. 

Gdanemom4now, the same thing happened to us last night lol. Hopefully, it helps both of us.


----------



## Pookabear

Well here goes month number 2 for me on cbfm! I am on day 1 and hoping we get it right this time! OH has started Maca this cycle! I am hoping it helps! And i am going to start temping and charting, IS it ok to start after AF ends, when do you usually start ladies? And still considering trying the vitex, has anyone here gotten any bad side effects or anything taking it? I bought some but just nervous because I dont want to mess up my cycle


----------



## picklepot

Hi girls, I'm so sorry, I haven't been on this thread since I got my bfp. Thank you all so much for tour kind words and Congrats. So much luck, love and baby dust to all of you Xxxxxxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey ladies I FINALLY got a littlee temp rise which is normal for me to have a slow rise but I don't agree with ovulation date...what do you think? Took away my opk because I dont trust that brand. But its my first month with cbfm so I can't trust that either..

Soooo I typedd that in bed...got up poas and got high on my cbfm! :wacko: knew this would happen! That magarita must have done me good last night :) they have a red neck smiley for what i just said? Lol...I also ordered fertilaid for dh yesterday. Anyone interested the coupon code is facebook


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> Well here goes month number 2 for me on cbfm! I am on day 1 and hoping we get it right this time! OH has started Maca this cycle! I am hoping it helps! And i am going to start temping and charting, IS it ok to start after AF ends, when do you usually start ladies? And still considering trying the vitex, has anyone here gotten any bad side effects or anything taking it? I bought some but just nervous because I dont want to mess up my cycle

I think it might have caused little headaches but nothing I couldn't deal with. Are your cycles messed up? Mine were 2-2 1/2 months long. First time on ac got down to 45 days...now this cycle I'm not sure yet. Took 400mg 3x a day till ovulation


----------



## Pookabear

No my cycles are pretty regular, that is why I'm scared to start taking it, I have 33 day cycles usually, but the bad part is I always spot days before I actually start af, and I figured vitex might help if it is a lp problem but not sure why it happens it has every since I got off bc, But that was around 6 yrs ago so I think If I could get that fixed I could maybe get my bfp, but I want to take th right thing without messing my cycles up, do you know about charting? should I start o day 7?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> No my cycles are pretty regular, that is why I'm scared to start taking it, I have 33 day cycles usually, but the bad part is I always spot days before I actually start af, and I figured vitex might help if it is a lp problem but not sure why it happens it has every since I got off bc, But that was around 6 yrs ago so I think If I could get that fixed I could maybe get my bfp, but I want to take th right thing without messing my cycles up, do you know about charting? should I start o day 7?

No do not take it then....I take b complex for luteal phase defects. Yeah I know a little about charting. Sooner the better to start. I recommend bd brand thermometer. Sign up through my clover ticker...read taking charge of you r fertility and also fertility friend has tutorial on their site


----------



## StranjeGirl

Pookabear said:


> No my cycles are pretty regular, that is why I'm scared to start taking it, I have 33 day cycles usually, but the bad part is I always spot days before I actually start af, and I figured vitex might help if it is a lp problem but not sure why it happens it has every since I got off bc, But that was around 6 yrs ago so I think If I could get that fixed I could maybe get my bfp, but I want to take th right thing without messing my cycles up, do you know about charting? should I start o day 7?

I started vitex right as I came off bc. First couple of months my cycles were like 33 days, and then dropped to between 29-31 days after that. No side effects. I also temped. I had tried maca but I think it made me break out, so dh just continued with it. If you are spotting, try 50-100mg of vitamin b6 with the vitex. I took vitex all cycle, and am still weaning off of it. Most stop right after getting pg, but I read it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage as it helps keep your hormones balanced. The b6 needs ot be taken all cycle too, especially after O. I took 100mg, and my prenatals contain 100mg so I am still taking that!


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you! I really appreciate the advice! and congrats on you BFP! When i 1st got off of bc 6 yrs ago my cycles were all over the place but now i have at least managed to get them around 33 days which is so much better, I will try the vitex and b6 then maybe it will help, being im going on cd 3 do you think i should just temp this cycle or go ahead and start taking some of it? I am not on the maca but OH is on it he just started it this month so we will see if that helps! As soon as AF is gone I plan on temping for the 1st month! I hope to see my BFP soon


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Im on my first month of cbfm finally got my second high ever. Ff already gave me dotted cross hairs but I'm still at my normal pre o temps! I dont know what to believe....but I was wondering how much to dtd? My dh sa results were lower than normal at 29 million but had really good motility at 70% I switched him to boxers have him on supplements and just ordered fertilaid for men. How much would you bd? Ps I know it takes time to work


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry double post


----------



## Future Mama

I would keep bding every other day until you are positive you've ovulated. Are you able to order some cheap opks to use along with the monitor. I just ordered 50 wondfo ones on amazon.com for $9. I had a huge dip in my temperature today so I know I haven't ovulated yet. Based on previous months my temp does this 4-5 days before ovulation so hopefully it's the same this month.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm doing answer opk but there confusing me because I got one darker in cd21 but they've ask been halfway dark since then


----------



## bexsy

hi everyone im on my 3rd day of highs (no peak yet) but i feel like af is on its way 
im currently on cd10 could it be that my body is gettin ready to ovulate i have a dull ache in my left ovary

any advice will be truely appreciated


----------



## Future Mama

Sometimes before I ovulate I start to get cramps like af is coming so I definitely think that's probably what it is.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay ladies. cd 4 tomorrow i start my clomid wish me luck lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

bexsy said:


> hi everyone im on my 3rd day of highs (no peak yet) but i feel like af is on its way
> im currently on cd10 could it be that my body is gettin ready to ovulate i have a dull ache in my left ovary
> 
> any advice will be truely appreciated

are you checking cervical position or cervical mucus?? I'm feeling the same way...aches in ovaries (usually it's only one) and cramps...Hopefully we're gearing up to O! :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Aliciatm said:


> okay ladies. cd 4 tomorrow i start my clomid wish me luck lol

Gooooddd LUCK!!! :flower: :thumbup: :sex: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> Sometimes before I ovulate I start to get cramps like af is coming so I definitely think that's probably what it is.

how have you been doing my dear?? Any ovulation yet?


----------



## SLH

Aliciatm said:


> okay ladies. cd 4 tomorrow i start my clomid wish me luck lol

I wish you lots of luck. 

:dust:


----------



## SLH

StranjeGirl said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> No my cycles are pretty regular, that is why I'm scared to start taking it, I have 33 day cycles usually, but the bad part is I always spot days before I actually start af, and I figured vitex might help if it is a lp problem but not sure why it happens it has every since I got off bc, But that was around 6 yrs ago so I think If I could get that fixed I could maybe get my bfp, but I want to take th right thing without messing my cycles up, do you know about charting? should I start o day 7?
> 
> I started vitex right as I came off bc. First couple of months my cycles were like 33 days, and then dropped to between 29-31 days after that. No side effects. I also temped. I had tried maca but I think it made me break out, so dh just continued with it. If you are spotting, try 50-100mg of vitamin b6 with the vitex. I took vitex all cycle, and am still weaning off of it. Most stop right after getting pg, but I read it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage as it helps keep your hormones balanced. The b6 needs ot be taken all cycle too, especially after O. I took 100mg, and my prenatals contain 100mg so I am still taking that!Click to expand...

How long after you started taking a B complex did your LP return to normal? I just found out I have a LPD and this is my first cycle taking it. I started taking it at the end of my last cycle. I hope it lengthens my lp this month.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Pookabear said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate the advice! and congrats on you BFP! When i 1st got off of bc 6 yrs ago my cycles were all over the place but now i have at least managed to get them around 33 days which is so much better, I will try the vitex and b6 then maybe it will help, being im going on cd 3 do you think i should just temp this cycle or go ahead and start taking some of it? I am not on the maca but OH is on it he just started it this month so we will see if that helps! As soon as AF is gone I plan on temping for the 1st month! I hope to see my BFP soon

I started everything mid month, so I don't think it matters too much! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StranjeGirl

SLH said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> No my cycles are pretty regular, that is why I'm scared to start taking it, I have 33 day cycles usually, but the bad part is I always spot days before I actually start af, and I figured vitex might help if it is a lp problem but not sure why it happens it has every since I got off bc, But that was around 6 yrs ago so I think If I could get that fixed I could maybe get my bfp, but I want to take th right thing without messing my cycles up, do you know about charting? should I start o day 7?
> 
> I started vitex right as I came off bc. First couple of months my cycles were like 33 days, and then dropped to between 29-31 days after that. No side effects. I also temped. I had tried maca but I think it made me break out, so dh just continued with it. If you are spotting, try 50-100mg of vitamin b6 with the vitex. I took vitex all cycle, and am still weaning off of it. Most stop right after getting pg, but I read it can help reduce the chance of miscarriage as it helps keep your hormones balanced. The b6 needs ot be taken all cycle too, especially after O. I took 100mg, and my prenatals contain 100mg so I am still taking that!Click to expand...
> 
> How long after you started taking a B complex did your LP return to normal? I just found out I have a LPD and this is my first cycle taking it. I started taking it at the end of my last cycle. I hope it lengthens my lp this month.Click to expand...

Im not sure I had a lpd becuase my prenatals have 100mg of b6, and I started those before I stopped birth control. However, I heard of it working the same month, so you should know right away!


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes before I ovulate I start to get cramps like af is coming so I definitely think that's probably what it is.
> 
> how have you been doing my dear?? Any ovulation yet?Click to expand...

Not yet, but my temperature was very low today, which usually happens to me 4-5 days before ovulation. And I finally have some ewcm so I think I'll ovulate very soon. How are you doing today?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes before I ovulate I start to get cramps like af is coming so I definitely think that's probably what it is.
> 
> how have you been doing my dear?? Any ovulation yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, but my temperature was very low today, which usually happens to me 4-5 days before ovulation. And I finally have some ewcm so I think I'll ovulate very soon. How are you doing today?Click to expand...

Lol annoyed by my job....my chart an body. Trying to talk my hubby into getting me magarita mix :) after I had magarita on sat I got a high on cbfm so I'm going to try and peak tomorrow lol! :haha: thats exciting you may o soon! Maybe we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes before I ovulate I start to get cramps like af is coming so I definitely think that's probably what it is.
> 
> how have you been doing my dear?? Any ovulation yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, but my temperature was very low today, which usually happens to me 4-5 days before ovulation. And I finally have some ewcm so I think I'll ovulate very soon. How are you doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol annoyed by my job....my chart an body. Trying to talk my hubby into getting me magarita mix :) after I had magarita on sat I got a high on cbfm so I'm going to try and peak tomorrow lol! :haha: thats exciting you may o soon! Maybe we can be bump buddies!Click to expand...

That would be great!! My first future bump buddy!!:happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-9478-1312240321970.jpg
My opk collection. Gross I know. :)


----------



## Future Mama

Do you have a pic of your cbfm stick from today? Is your lh line getting stronger on it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> Do you have a pic of your cbfm stick from today? Is your lh line getting stronger on it?

Two bottom ones...This morning and this afternoon. I've been having weird pains :blush: sooooI'm thinking maybe...just maybe...? LoL. i don't know what ovulation pains feel like. My ovaries have been buggin me for a couple weeks but usually its just one or the other.. So maybe i'll get those twins I've been dreaming about!! HAHA. My lines are no darker than before. My darkest was cd21. Check out my signature by the way :flower:


----------



## Future Mama

Twins would be perfect! I was reading online that with the answer brand tests the dark border of the test line has to be atleast half the thickness of the line to be a positive. I don't know if this is true but based on that, all my tests have been negative. I would say based on that yours would be considered negative too?? Like I said I don't know if that's correct or not, I've just been doing some research online


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Another High on my CBFM but I'm kind of glad I haven't peaked yet because we have company tonight :) How's everyone else doing??


----------



## Future Mama

Ok, another high for me today as well:( I just hope I get a peak in the next 2 days since I've already gone through 18 sticks this month


----------



## bexsy

i have got another high on my monitor too 

havent got a clue how to check cervix so wouldnt know what im feelin for lol

my plan is to bed every other nigt till i hit my peak then every night till i get a low on my monitor does tht sound ok


----------



## SLH

I think I may have to join your high club. I was hoping for a peak today on cd16, but nope. My sticks look like they're changing, but I'm worried I won't ovulate this month. It's making me sad. Last month I had a peak on cd 15. Could it be late ovulation because of the vitamins I'm talking?
My temperatures are still down from when the monitor read a high, will they go back up if I don't ovulate or will they stay down until AF gets here?

I hope we get our peaks soon.


----------



## SLH

bexsy said:


> i have got another high on my monitor too
> 
> havent got a clue how to check cervix so wouldnt know what im feelin for lol
> 
> my plan is to bed every other nigt till i hit my peak then every night till i get a low on my monitor does tht sound ok

I don't know how to check my cervix either, and I don't think I will ever want to lol. What cd are you on? Your plan sounds good to me. I'm doing the same thing. We are going to bd every other high day and then every day for the peaks and the one high then we will skip a day and bd again on the second low. Last month we had sex every day on our high and on our peaks and none afterwords. By the time I got my first peak we were exhausted and I didn't get pregnant, so this time we are doing it differently.


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> I think I may have to join your high club. I was hoping for a peak today on cd16, but nope. My sticks look like they're changing, but I'm worried I won't ovulate this month. It's making me sad. Last month I had a peak on cd 15. Could it be late ovulation because of the vitamins I'm talking?
> My temperatures are still down from when the monitor read a high, will they go back up if I don't ovulate or will they stay down until AF gets here?
> 
> I hope we get our peaks soon.

It looks like you should ovulate soon. Your temperatures are low which means your estrogen is increasing right now. I would guess you'll get a peak in the next couple days.


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies.. I just bought my CBFM on a whim last night.. do you guys mind if I join this thread?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thats the plan I'm going with too...except we did it lsat might because we won't be able to tonight


----------



## GdaneMom4now

TryinFor1 said:


> Hey ladies.. I just bought my CBFM on a whim last night.. do you guys mind if I join this thread?

Welcome dear!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have to join your high club. I was hoping for a peak today on cd16, but nope. My sticks look like they're changing, but I'm worried I won't ovulate this month. It's making me sad. Last month I had a peak on cd 15. Could it be late ovulation because of the vitamins I'm talking?
> My temperatures are still down from when the monitor read a high, will they go back up if I don't ovulate or will they stay down until AF gets here?
> 
> I hope we get our peaks soon.
> 
> It looks like you should ovulate soon. Your temperatures are low which means your estrogen is increasing right now. I would guess you'll get a peak in the next couple days.Click to expand...

Good to know I was wondering why my temperature went down


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you. :) 

How is everyone here doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Were frustrated as it seems were all stuck on high. And you?


----------



## TryinFor1

frustrated because I just read the cbfm doesnt work well if your cycles are over 40 days. My last cycle was like 47, but I was just coming off of birth control. I hope this will work for me as I spent 200 dollars to buy it.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> frustrated because I just read the cbfm doesnt work well if your cycles are over 40 days. My last cycle was like 47, but I was just coming off of birth control. I hope this will work for me as I spent 200 dollars to buy it.

You just may have to feed it a lot of sticks. I had a 60 day cycle my first time getting my AF after bc, and then my cycles regulated after that long cycle. I hops yours regulates soon too. If it doesnt maybe your doctor could help you.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have to join your high club. I was hoping for a peak today on cd16, but nope. My sticks look like they're changing, but I'm worried I won't ovulate this month. It's making me sad. Last month I had a peak on cd 15. Could it be late ovulation because of the vitamins I'm talking?
> My temperatures are still down from when the monitor read a high, will they go back up if I don't ovulate or will they stay down until AF gets here?
> 
> I hope we get our peaks soon.
> 
> It looks like you should ovulate soon. Your temperatures are low which means your estrogen is increasing right now. I would guess you'll get a peak in the next couple days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to know I was wondering why my temperature went downClick to expand...

My temperature went down as soon as my monitor gave me a high and has been down ever since. This is a good thing to know. I love taking my temperature because it has taught me so much. I love how you can tell what's happening in your cycle just by looking at temperature patterns.


----------



## TryinFor1

My temp spiked up this morning and I dont understand why. cd1 it was 97.23, cd2 it was 97.18 and cd3 it was like 98.3?? I am thinking it was because I didnt get adequate sleep and tossed all night long. GRR. what a waste..


----------



## SLH

Not getting enough sleep would do that. What cd are you on today? Progesterone causes your temp to spike too, could you have ovulated the day before the spike?


----------



## TryinFor1

I am only on cd3 so I dont believe it was ovulation. I really think it was the sleeping pattern last night. I was up all night and went to sleep at four am and woke up at six thirty and tossed around until 7:10.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> I am only on cd3 so I dont believe it was ovulation. I really think it was the sleeping pattern last night. I was up all night and went to sleep at four am and woke up at six thirty and tossed around until 7:10.

No, it wouldn't be. Sometimes temps spike during AF and before ovulation. It's probably your sleeping. I've gotten so used to taking my temperature now that I always wake up at 7am even if I don't need to be awake. It's quite funny.


----------



## TryinFor1

Darn it, I just feel like that is a wasted day! lol. Has anyone else used soy before? I am gonna give that a try this cycle since I cant start using my CBFM till next cycle. i had no idea i had to have it by cd5 and it definitely wont be here before then. Tis alright, I have some OPKs to keep me busy this cycle. lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

TryinFor1 said:


> Darn it, I just feel like that is a wasted day! lol. Has anyone else used soy before? I am gonna give that a try this cycle since I cant start using my CBFM till next cycle. i had no idea i had to have it by cd5 and it definitely wont be here before then. Tis alright, I have some OPKs to keep me busy this cycle. lol.

Nothing wasted if your on af. Just make sure to discard it. Sometimes I dont even take temp during af


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> Ok, another high for me today as well:( I just hope I get a peak in the next 2 days since I've already gone through 18 sticks this month

I hear ya...I've gone through 19 already. I buy them online though so they are like 30 instead of 50 dollars


----------



## TryinFor1

GdaneMom4now said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Darn it, I just feel like that is a wasted day! lol. Has anyone else used soy before? I am gonna give that a try this cycle since I cant start using my CBFM till next cycle. i had no idea i had to have it by cd5 and it definitely wont be here before then. Tis alright, I have some OPKs to keep me busy this cycle. lol.
> 
> Nothing wasted if your on af. Just make sure to discard it. Sometimes I dont even take temp during afClick to expand...

Good that makes me feel better! I guess I will just discard this temp. I didnt chart it on ff or cdtp so just ignore it! lol

I am nervous about starting the soy today though.. I am also on royal jelly, which is supposed to help with long cycles--so hoping it will help this next cycle not be 47 days again. lol.


----------



## trixie79

TryinFor1 said:


> Darn it, I just feel like that is a wasted day! lol. Has anyone else used soy before? I am gonna give that a try this cycle since I cant start using my CBFM till next cycle. i had no idea i had to have it by cd5 and it definitely wont be here before then. Tis alright, I have some OPKs to keep me busy this cycle. lol.

hiya, i tried the soy and only did 4 days ...chickened out on the last day!!! but got my bfp that month!!! i took 80mg,for 2 days and 120 i think for 2 days.


----------



## TryinFor1

Crap.. is 200mg too much to start out at?


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Darn it, I just feel like that is a wasted day! lol. Has anyone else used soy before? I am gonna give that a try this cycle since I cant start using my CBFM till next cycle. i had no idea i had to have it by cd5 and it definitely wont be here before then. Tis alright, I have some OPKs to keep me busy this cycle. lol.

I've heard of soy messing up people's cycle, so I myself wouldn't try it. I don't know anything about it though. I thought it was to help menopausal women with symptoms like hot flashes. How does it affect fertility, is it supposed to make you ovulate?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes it is supposed to help irregular cycles become regular again with helping induce ovulation. That is one of the main reasons women take it. It is called "natures clomid". My cycle was 47 days last time so I am gonna try it out.


----------



## SLH

Okay thanks for the information. FX it works for you.


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks! 

so what cd are you on if you dont mind me asking? dpo?


----------



## SLH

Me? I'm on cd 16. I haven't ovulated yet :( 
my cbfm is still on high, bi I hope it will peak tomorrow. My sticks are changing. The estrogen line is getting lighter and the LH line is getting darker, it's almost the same as the estrogen line so I hope that means it will change.


----------



## Sara35

Newbie here on the forum. I have spent the last 2 days reading every single post in this thread and I must say it is amazing..:thumbup:

Can I join please.

I have used the CBFM for the first time this cycle. I had two days on high CD11 and 12, then CD 13 and 14 I had the peak. Today, CD 15 Had a high fertility. We BD CD12, 13 and 14 but we could not today which was the CD 15 (high). I am just worried that we could be out this month because we did not try today. Reason being - tired and pressured so just needed a break.

We have been TTC #2 for 12 months on and off...

I will be testing on 14th August which will be CD 27. I have had very regular cycles of 28 days so expect AF to arrive on 15th Aug if I am not pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Future Mama

Sara35 said:


> Newbie here on the forum. I have spent the last 2 days reading every single post in this thread and I must say it is amazing..:thumbup:
> 
> Can I join please.
> 
> I have used the CBFM for the first time this cycle. I had two days on high CD11 and 12, then CD 13 and 14 I had the peak. Today, CD 15 Had a high fertility. We BD CD12, 13 and 14 but we could not today which was the CD 15 (high). I am just worried that we could be out this month because we did not try today. Reason being - tired and pressured so just needed a break.
> 
> We have been TTC #2 for 12 months on and off...
> 
> I will be testing on 14th August which will be CD 27. I have had very regular cycles of 28 days so expect AF to arrive on 15th Aug if I am not pregnant. :wacko:

Welcome to our group! Don't worry about not bding on your high day. Most likely you ovulated on the second peak day (that's the most common day to ovulate with the monitor) so you did everything you could. Good luck this month, I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## SLH

Sara35 said:


> Newbie here on the forum. I have spent the last 2 days reading every single post in this thread and I must say it is amazing..:thumbup:
> 
> Can I join please.
> 
> I have used the CBFM for the first time this cycle. I had two days on high CD11 and 12, then CD 13 and 14 I had the peak. Today, CD 15 Had a high fertility. We BD CD12, 13 and 14 but we could not today which was the CD 15 (high). I am just worried that we could be out this month because we did not try today. Reason being - tired and pressured so just needed a break.
> 
> We have been TTC #2 for 12 months on and off...
> 
> I will be testing on 14th August which will be CD 27. I have had very regular cycles of 28 days so expect AF to arrive on 15th Aug if I am not pregnant. :wacko:

Hi. 
I read the whole thing too before i started posting. There's also another good cbfm thread that has over 1200 pages of posts lol. 
Don't worry about missing the high. Chances are you already ovulated, but I would bd today or tomorrow just in case. 

I'm testing on august 13. Well that's if I ovulate soon. My monitor is still giving me high readings on cd 16 :(


----------



## TryinFor1

GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi I was curious if I could join this thread?


Currently I am on my first cycle of CBFM. My husband and I have been married 3 years next month and were NTNP, however during the past 8 months I have been monitoring my cycle and now I am using the CBFM as well as digital OPK with the smileys because we are more serious about becoming pregnant. We are trying for our 1st.

Currently I am on CD 14 and had my peaks on CD11-12. I have a 24-26 day cycle, so my O was right on target. Also the CBFM monitor and the digital OPK both caught my LH surge. Unfortunately, we were unable to BD due to my work schedule (I worked night shift this month) However I am really aiming for next month to try again! Best wishes ladies!


Ashley:dust::dust:


L


----------



## GdaneMom4now

AshleyLK said:


> Hi I was curious if I could join this thread?
> 
> 
> Currently I am on my first cycle of CBFM. My husband and I have been married 3 years next month and were NTNP, however during the past 8 months I have been monitoring my cycle and now I am using the CBFM as well as digital OPK with the smileys because we are more serious about becoming pregnant. We are trying for our 1st.
> 
> Currently I am on CD 14 and had my peaks on CD11-12. I have a 24-26 day cycle, so my O was right on target. Also the CBFM monitor and the digital OPK both caught my LH surge. Unfortunately, we were unable to BD due to my work schedule (I worked night shift this month) However I am really aiming for next month to try again! Best wishes ladies!
> 
> 
> Ashley:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> L

 Welcome! Can I have your short cycles since we have the same name? :)


----------



## AshleyLK

GdaneMom4now said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Hi I was curious if I could join this thread?
> 
> 
> Currently I am on my first cycle of CBFM. My husband and I have been married 3 years next month and were NTNP, however during the past 8 months I have been monitoring my cycle and now I am using the CBFM as well as digital OPK with the smileys because we are more serious about becoming pregnant. We are trying for our 1st.
> 
> Currently I am on CD 14 and had my peaks on CD11-12. I have a 24-26 day cycle, so my O was right on target. Also the CBFM monitor and the digital OPK both caught my LH surge. Unfortunately, we were unable to BD due to my work schedule (I worked night shift this month) However I am really aiming for next month to try again! Best wishes ladies!
> 
> 
> Ashley:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> L
> 
> Welcome! Can I have your short cycles since we have the same name? :)Click to expand...


I am new to TTC so all of my life I thought I was cursed with a shorter cycle but now I see that it really can really move things along when trying to conceive. Thank you for the welcome!:thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So tmi warning but I just went to the bathroom ewcm by the loads! And to follow.....peak on cbfm!!!!! Omg! Wish hubby was home to bd! I'll jump him right away after work! I literally sat here sinned and then screamed AHHHHHH! EXCITEDLY! HA HA


----------



## TryinFor1

Ladies I dont know what to think..

I thought I was on my period but it was so light and only lasted 3 days--took tampon out (sorry tmi) this morning and there was just normal slightly brown/yellow tinged cm. I dont know what to do or why it is doing this.. I just want to move on but I dont know if I had my period or not.


----------



## SLH

Grr my cbfm is still reading high on cd17. I thought I had ewcm on Saturday, but my temperature stayed down, the cbfm read high and the opk was negative. This is starting to get annoying. I have 27 day cycles so there is something wrong. I'm beginning to think that ttc is going to be impossible. As soon as I get home I'm going to the doctor. We are on vacation all week and I thought this was the best time to conceive but I guess I was wrong&#58383; I'm really sad right now. 

Welcome ashley! Lots of ppl don't get peaks on their first time so youre lucky. :dust: I hope you get pregnant this month. I got peaks in the first month but not the second month. 

Tryn4one, maybe it's just a light period. I know BC can do that. I wish I had light periods. Mine are so heavy and painful that it's ridiculous. 

Gdanemom4now, yay on your peak. As soon as your husband gets home jump him lol. I hope this month is your month.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!

Hopefully, you get yours tomorrow and you can press the m button.


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!
> 
> Hopefully, you get yours tomorrow and you can press the m button.Click to expand...

Is that what starts it? lol, I dont know. it is coming from a different country so three days is kind of pushing it. 

as for af, I dont know if it is because of the bc. I am calling my gyno when they open and I am gonna ask them about it. It could be because of my thyroid, which they have the messed up levels and can compare them to levels from last year which were normal. It could be because of the bc. It could be because my body hates me and thinks this is hilarious. I just dont know.. the only thing I can do is assume that because it was constant for three days that it was just a very short light af, and that I can continue on.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!
> 
> Hopefully, you get yours tomorrow and you can press the m button.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what starts it? lol, I dont know. it is coming from a different country so three days is kind of pushing it.
> 
> as for af, I dont know if it is because of the bc. I am calling my gyno when they open and I am gonna ask them about it. It could be because of my thyroid, which they have the messed up levels and can compare them to levels from last year which were normal. It could be because of the bc. It could be because my body hates me and thinks this is hilarious. I just dont know.. the only thing I can do is assume that because it was constant for three days that it was just a very short light af, and that I can continue on.Click to expand...

Is this a brand new one or used because if its used you have to reset it fully


----------



## TryinFor1

Nope, brand new. I didnt know you could even sell them used. Lol. Do they last a long time? Surely it does right? I would like to keep it to help me conceive the next time too.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!
> 
> Hopefully, you get yours tomorrow and you can press the m button.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what starts it? lol, I dont know. it is coming from a different country so three days is kind of pushing it.
> 
> as for af, I dont know if it is because of the bc. I am calling my gyno when they open and I am gonna ask them about it. It could be because of my thyroid, which they have the messed up levels and can compare them to levels from last year which were normal. It could be because of the bc. It could be because my body hates me and thinks this is hilarious. I just dont know.. the only thing I can do is assume that because it was constant for three days that it was just a very short light af, and that I can continue on.Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry. I hope it's just bc and they'll return to normal soon. Actually, I hope you get your bfp this month so your periods don't come back for the next 9 months or so


----------



## TryinFor1

Aw thanks doll! I called my gyno, I am waiting for them to call me back. But I feel a little better about it. I just was upset when I woke up and saw that. And my appointment for my thyroid is today so I was nervous about that. I am kind of excited now.. I get to find some kind of news out..but hopefully it isnt bad news though.. 

I hope the same for you!


----------



## SLH

I'm sure your thyroid will be fine :hug: if not are there medications you could take for it?

Where I live you have to be referred to any kind of specialist. I was referred to a gynecologist a month ago and will probably have to wait for atleast 6 months or more to see one. The last time i was referred to a specialist it took over a year to see them. Our medical system sucks.


----------



## SLH

I'm sure your thyroid will be fine :hug: if not are there medications you could take for it?

Where I live you have to be referred to any kind of specialist. I was referred to a gynecologist a month ago and will probably have to wait for atleast 6 months or more to see one. The last time i was referred to a specialist it took over a year to see them. Our medical system sucks.


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow where the heck are you? I go to a specialist for everything. My primary is constantly referring me out and then those doctors refer me out until I basically just have a specialist for everything. 

My thyroid levels are already off so there is already something wrong. But yeah there are medications I can take for it. I just am so bad about taking meds everyday.. so it would suck to actually have something that i HAVE to take the medication for. lol.


----------



## SLH

Sorry for the double posts everyone, but im on my phone and it's acting weird. I think it's b&b though and not my phone.


----------



## SLH

I'm in Toronto, Canada. Anyone can get healthcare here so there are wIts for everything. I had to change my gp that I had for 26 years because he would never help me. Now that I have a new gp that does refer me to the doctors i need, I notice everything takes forever :(

I suck at taking medication too I sways forget. Maybe if you do need meds, which I hope you don't, you can set a reminder somehow. Maybe even by those pill dividers lol.


----------



## SLH

Omg, I duoble posted again. I'm so so sorry everyone.


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> So tmi warning but I just went to the bathroom ewcm by the loads! And to follow.....peak on cbfm!!!!! Omg! Wish hubby was home to bd! I'll jump him right away after work! I literally sat here sinned and then screamed AHHHHHH! EXCITEDLY! HA HA

Yay:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I have an enormous amount of ewcm today also and the lines on the digital opk are a lot darker, so I'm about 99% sure I'm gonna get a peak tomorrow morning. Hopefully the hsg this month will be lucky for the both of us!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> So tmi warning but I just went to the bathroom ewcm by the loads! And to follow.....peak on cbfm!!!!! Omg! Wish hubby was home to bd! I'll jump him right away after work! I literally sat here sinned and then screamed AHHHHHH! EXCITEDLY! HA HA
> 
> Yay:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I have an enormous amount of ewcm today also and the lines on the digital opk are a lot darker, so I'm about 99% sure I'm gonna get a peak tomorrow morning. Hopefully the hsg this month will be lucky for the both of us!Click to expand...

OMG! NOOO WAY! :) I sounded totally valley girlish there, but I'm praying we will be bump buddies!! THAT would be phenomenal! Omg, how crazy would this be!! I got put in a very bad mood at work and you just totally changed my day around! I was like "don't stress, don't stress" but something happened and I wanted to knock my boss out and his little pet too. But i'm better now that I'm on lunch. And recounted my boss almost getting into a fist fight with a customer and the customer called him an @$$hole :haha: made my day. We would have the same due dates and everything!! Sorry I'm rambling but i'm so damn excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I got my peak on cd 28 so hopefully you will too!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

TryinFor1 said:


> Wow where the heck are you? I go to a specialist for everything. My primary is constantly referring me out and then those doctors refer me out until I basically just have a specialist for everything.
> 
> My thyroid levels are already off so there is already something wrong. But yeah there are medications I can take for it. I just am so bad about taking meds everyday.. so it would suck to actually have something that i HAVE to take the medication for. lol.

This isn't a response to this quote, but it depends on your buyer...I got my conceive plus from the UK (im in USA too) and it came super fast...hopefully your monitor will too! If it doesnt and you have long-er cycles, I just did mine three days behind...because I din't know I had to fully reset a new one. .There was NO way I was waiting another cycle to use it. So my monitor shows cd25 when I'm really on cd28.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh I guess I could do that and just know the difference. That is a good idea which I think I might do if it gets here quick enough! Thanks!!


----------



## SLH

I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer. 
Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?

I am really sorry you feel ignored on this thread. You have more than helped me out with lots of advice. 

I dont know what to tell you because I dont have my CBFM yet but I just wanted to let you know that you have helped me A LOT. So please dont feel ignored. :(


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?

Yes it will ask for sticks in multiples of 10. So if u get a peak on day 11 it will keep asking for more. That happened to me one month and I just didn't give it anymore sticks.


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?
> 
> I am really sorry you feel ignored on this thread. You have more than helped me out with lots of advice.
> 
> I dont know what to tell you because I dont have my CBFM yet but I just wanted to let you know that you have helped me A LOT. So please dont feel ignored. :(Click to expand...

Aw thank you. Maybe I just have to be more talkative lol. 

You will be using your cbfm soon. Hopefully you don't need it for long or at all. 
If you have any questions about it I should be a pro by the time you get yours and will be able to answer any questions you may have. 

:dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> Aw thank you. Maybe I just have to be more talkative lol.
> 
> You will be using your cbfm soon. Hopefully you don't need it for long or at all.
> If you have any questions about it I should be a pro by the time you get yours and will be able to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> :dust:

Yeah I never stop talking on here. I sit at home all day while OH is at work.. boring boring boring. I wish I could go to work too! So if you have anything to talk about feel free to talk to me. lol

and good. you can be my go to girl. You seem to be VERY knowledgeable on other concepts in ttc!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?

Sorry I didn't even see this question...I dont do iintentionally...I pop in and out of here while at work., answer if I have time...I wouldn't have known anyways so good to know. :)


----------



## trixie79

SLH said:


> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?

sorry you feel like you get ignored but i think that the thread is soo soo busy that by the time i read to the end i forget to post or dont really have time to post or maybe dont know the answer....i would have been lost without the girls on this thread whether they answered me or not i maybe just kept asking the same question until someone did answer!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> GRR you guys are making me crazy! I wish mine was here now! It was shipped out this morning so praying it wont take too long!
> 
> Hopefully, you get yours tomorrow and you can press the m button.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what starts it? lol, I dont know. it is coming from a different country so three days is kind of pushing it.
> 
> as for af, I dont know if it is because of the bc. I am calling my gyno when they open and I am gonna ask them about it. It could be because of my thyroid, which they have the messed up levels and can compare them to levels from last year which were normal. It could be because of the bc. It could be because my body hates me and thinks this is hilarious. I just dont know.. the only thing I can do is assume that because it was constant for three days that it was just a very short light af, and that I can continue on.Click to expand...

My period typically only lasts 2-3 days(excluding spotting) and my thyroid production is normal. I don't know how long your period typically lasts, however I have a girlfriend who has very heavy periods and bleeds for days and she has thyroid issues, so maybe the lighter period means your thyroid levels are evening out~ Just a guess though, for your sake, I hope so!


----------



## Rachael1981

SLH said:


> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?

I know this has already been answered, but it will ask in multiples of 10, so if you get your peak stop feeding it to save on sticks x

Well ladies, seems I'm not getting a peak this cycle either. I'm on my 7th high day, FF has confirmed ov for CD14 and yesterday I had a second line and today I don't, so I think the monitor has missed the LH surge :shrug: I'll give it one more stick tomorrow (then it will have had 10) and if it asks for anymore it's not getting any! I'm in shock I've ov'd so early, but then I've lost 1st recently so there's a good chance that has kick started my body into being normal! Here's hoping!


----------



## Future Mama

I finally got my peak today on cd28!!! I usually ovulate 2 days after the first peak but my temperature spiked this morning. It's still in the range of my pre-o temps but I hope I havent ovulated already. It would be impossible to ovulate before my peak since I wouldn't have had an lh surge, right?


----------



## SLH

Cd 18 and I finally got my peak this morning. I'm so happy because my husband and I thought it would be peakless this month. My temperature is still down so i haven't ovulated yet but have tons of cm so I know it's coming soon
Now I just hope AF doesn't get here until at least august 16. If she comes any earlier I have a problem. 
:dust: to everyone. 

Racheal, maybe Ff is wrong and if it's not you should get a peak tomorrow. 

Futuremama, I have seen people ovulate on their high reading before they peaked while I searched on FF. Maybe youll ovulate today since your temperatures were high.


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't think FF is wrong SLH. On yesterday's CBFM stick there were 2 lines, but on this mornings there was only one again and the estrogen line was darker again. Did an OPK yesterday and there was a line on it, though not a +ve. Going to do another one shortly to see what it's like.


----------



## TryinFor1

Rachael1981 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I get ignored on this thread, but I have a question and I'm really hoping someone can answer.
> Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?
> 
> I know this has already been answered, but it will ask in multiples of 10, so if you get your peak stop feeding it to save on sticks x
> 
> Well ladies, seems I'm not getting a peak this cycle either. I'm on my 7th high day, FF has confirmed ov for CD14 and yesterday I had a second line and today I don't, so I think the monitor has missed the LH surge :shrug: I'll give it one more stick tomorrow (then it will have had 10) and if it asks for anymore it's not getting any! I'm in shock I've ov'd so early, but then I've lost 1st recently so there's a good chance that has kick started my body into being normal! Here's hoping!Click to expand...

Totally random but my name is Rachael too. lol NOBODY spells it like that!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Rachael! I only know one other person (2 now!) that spells it like this! And nobody can ever get it right, they always forget the extra 'a' :dohh:


----------



## TryinFor1

YEAH!!

I only knew one another person too. It gets really annoying. My birthday was a couple weeks ago and my mom told them RACHAEL to put on the cake and they wrote RACHEL. now, my mom gets crazy over the smallest things (just to other people. not her family. it is hilarious when it happens though) and flipped out because it was spelled like that. Lol I love my mom. :) 

Anyway, I dont know how many time I have had to correct people.


----------



## Rachael1981

That's shocking :wacko: Can't believe they didn't check the spelling!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I normally get a slow rise...no dip. I got a peak on CBFM yesterday for the first time, EWCM my CP was so high I couldn't reach it to see if it was hard, or open> I'm pretty sure it was medium. Today it's high still but lower, so I could tell it was soft and medium opening. We Bd last night...and Hubby said "that thing was pokey" meaning my cervix. I got most positive opk yesterday morning...

I got a temp spike this morning. I always have a slow rise and normally one or the other of my ovaries hurt but both of them did this month...Maybe I"ll get my twins I wanted!! Call me crazy, but I think with the temp spike and those pains I released two eggs!! :baby::baby: 

What are your thoughts on my chart, opk, cp and cbfm? 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-20232-1312460609089.jpg


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I normally get a slow rise...no dip. I got a peak on CBFM yesterday for the first time, EWCM my CP was so high I couldn't reach it to see if it was hard, or open> I'm pretty sure it was medium. Today it's high still but lower, so I could tell it was soft and medium opening. We Bd last night...and Hubby said "that thing was pokey" meaning my cervix. I got most positive opk yesterday morning...
> 
> I got a temp spike this morning. I always have a slow rise and normally one or the other of my ovaries hurt but both of them did this month...Maybe I"ll get my twins I wanted!! Call me crazy, but I think with the temp spike and those pains I released two eggs!! :baby::baby:
> 
> What are your thoughts on my chart, opk, cp and cbfm?
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-20232-1312460609089.jpg

I'm no expert and am new to this all but it looks like you ovulated yesterday. I would bd more just in case. I think Ff says you should bd until your temperatures stay up for 3 days. 

Twins would be awesome would love to have twins, but I doubt t would happen since there are no twins in my family.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Add my test date please! August 16th even though I'll probably test sooner lol


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck ladies!! so glad you guys finally got a peak! FX for you guys big time!


----------



## Rachael1981

I need my test changing to the 15th August please! :D


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Where did everyone go?


----------



## SLH

Maybe everyone got peaks so they're busy DTD lol. 

Even though I got a peak, I'm not sure if I should poas tomorrow or not. I don't want to waste them but I want to compare them. I'm kind of stranded on an island and can't get opk's and I didn't order any this month. I'm also curious to see if my temperature rises tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

Could you please change my test date to august 16th please?


----------



## jodi_19

My test date is the 11th, if AF doesn't show before then, LP has been a little sketchy lately!! Can you add me please!


----------



## SLH

My lp has been whacky too. I am taking a B100 complex this month to lengthen it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Maybe everyone got peaks so they're busy DTD lol.
> 
> Even though I got a peak, I'm not sure if I should poas tomorrow or not. I don't want to waste them but I want to compare them. I'm kind of stranded on an island and can't get opk's and I didn't order any this month. I'm also curious to see if my temperature rises tomorrow.

Lol thats true. I wouldn't waste them...theyre spendy! You got your peak I would just dtd and chart. I'm debating on whether to order more sticks and conceive plus so I have it or edit to see if I get bfp....hmmm. What do you girls do?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Maybe everyone got peaks so they're busy DTD lol.
> 
> Even though I got a peak, I'm not sure if I should poas tomorrow or not. I don't want to waste them but I want to compare them. I'm kind of stranded on an island and can't get opk's and I didn't order any this month. I'm also curious to see if my temperature rises tomorrow.
> 
> Lol thats true. I wouldn't waste them...theyre spendy! You got your peak I would just dtd and chart. I'm debating on whether to order more sticks and conceive plus so I have it or edit to see if I get bfp....hmmm. What do you girls do?Click to expand...

I'm going to save the stick and see what my temperatures say. 

I wouldn't buy anything if i were you because there's a good chance you'll get your BFP. I would wait to see if AF comes and then get the stuff.


----------



## TryinFor1

What are you adding people on!??! I want to be added!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> What are you adding people on!??! I want to be added!

Their pregnancy testing date to the front page.


----------



## TryinFor1

Mine is August 6! But it is a "just in case" as advised by my doctor. BUT still taking one! lol :blush:


----------



## Future Mama

Hey girls I'm out of town for a few days and will update everyones testing dates as soon as I get back. Good luck to everyone getting their peaks!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I already got my peaks...does it matter if I didn't turn on my cbfm this morning?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I already got my peaks...does it matter if I didn't turn on my cbfm this morning?

I don't think it matters. I think I read here somewhere that the machine will keep going up a day even if you don't turn it on and it asks you for a stick. Some ppl trick them some ppl just leave them.


----------



## SLH

I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month. 

How long after peaking does one ovulate?


----------



## StranjeGirl

SLH said:


> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?

Your temp will only rise after you ovulate, and sometimes it can take a couple days to rise. You will ovulate usually within 12-48 hours after you peak. I would usually get a peak and then ovulate the next day, and then temp would rise the following day. The stick is picking up your LH surge, which is telling you that you are getting prepared to ovulate. It depends what part of your surge you are picking up though. SInce I was testing with internet cheapie opks, I was testing 3 times a day and sometimes would get 3 days of positive opks because I was catching the beginning of the surge through the end of the surge. If you catch the very very beginning you may not ovulate for 2 days after that. Anyway, it makes sense that your temp didn't rise today. I would guess that it would rise tomorrow or the next day, but be sure to get busy until a day after your temp rise to make sure you hit all your fertile days!! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## proud mummy

Hi all, just a question about the cbfm. What is the monitors usual pattern post ovulation? This cycle I went straight to peak on cd14 and 15. A high on cd16 and then bk to low on cd 17 which is today. Do u think I ovulated on cd15?

I have irregular cycles but Last month I had a 28 day cycle and didn't pick up anything on the monitor. Do u think as ill have another 28 day cycle based on my peaks? I don't usually peak until cd22-25. I also usually have a 30 plus cycle. Thanks for reading x


----------



## kmp

Got my peak today on CD16!!! Yay! I will probably start testing on the 15th although it will be early!! I LOVE my CBFM!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Gosh dang it... I am getting cranky! Everybody is getting peaks and highs and the damn thing hasnt even come in the mail yet!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> Gosh dang it... I am getting cranky! Everybody is getting peaks and highs and the damn thing hasnt even come in the mail yet!

Don't worry you will be getting it soon. Use opk's until then. Hopefully you won't have to use it. 

Off topic, but I discovered why my machine was forming bubbles. I never took the protective screen off...doh


----------



## SLH

StranjeGirl said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?
> 
> Your temp will only rise after you ovulate, and sometimes it can take a couple days to rise. You will ovulate usually within 12-48 hours after you peak. I would usually get a peak and then ovulate the next day, and then temp would rise the following day. The stick is picking up your LH surge, which is telling you that you are getting prepared to ovulate. It depends what part of your surge you are picking up though. SInce I was testing with internet cheapie opks, I was testing 3 times a day and sometimes would get 3 days of positive opks because I was catching the beginning of the surge through the end of the surge. If you catch the very very beginning you may not ovulate for 2 days after that. Anyway, it makes sense that your temp didn't rise today. I would guess that it would rise tomorrow or the next day, but be sure to get busy until a day after your temp rise to make sure you hit all your fertile days!! Hope you catch that egg!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. You were very helpful. 
Are you and your baby doing, do you know the sex yet?


----------



## TryinFor1

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh dang it... I am getting cranky! Everybody is getting peaks and highs and the damn thing hasnt even come in the mail yet!
> 
> Don't worry you will be getting it soon. Use opk's until then. Hopefully you won't have to use it.
> 
> Off topic, but I discovered why my machine was forming bubbles. I never took the protective screen off...dohClick to expand...

Well that is good that you figured that out! Lol and I know it will, I expect it here soon. I am using OPKs--started today. When I get CBFM, if I havent gotten a positive OPK yet, I am going to turn it on and start using it this cycle and just add the extra cycle days on there so I know where I am at. If I do this, and restart it, does it completely restart so I could fix it to my correct cycle?


----------



## StranjeGirl

SLH said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?
> 
> Your temp will only rise after you ovulate, and sometimes it can take a couple days to rise. You will ovulate usually within 12-48 hours after you peak. I would usually get a peak and then ovulate the next day, and then temp would rise the following day. The stick is picking up your LH surge, which is telling you that you are getting prepared to ovulate. It depends what part of your surge you are picking up though. SInce I was testing with internet cheapie opks, I was testing 3 times a day and sometimes would get 3 days of positive opks because I was catching the beginning of the surge through the end of the surge. If you catch the very very beginning you may not ovulate for 2 days after that. Anyway, it makes sense that your temp didn't rise today. I would guess that it would rise tomorrow or the next day, but be sure to get busy until a day after your temp rise to make sure you hit all your fertile days!! Hope you catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. You were very helpful.
> Are you and your baby doing, do you know the sex yet?Click to expand...

No problem! I hated waited for those stupid temps to rise! 
So far so good, thx for asking! It's been a roller coaster with lots of spotting and bleeding, but so far it's still in there so I'm not complaining. They are thinking boy...fairly sure..but he decided he wanted to keep his legs crossed the past 2 ultrasounds so they haven't told me 100% yet!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well ladies I just got back from my doctors appointment and if no bfp this cycle I'm going to start clomid! Anyone ever use cbfm and clomid? Read it could affect your results!


----------



## Sara35

GdaneMom4now said:


> Well ladies I just got back from my doctors appointment and if no bfp this cycle I'm going to start clomid! Anyone ever use cbfm and clomid? Read it could affect your results!

I have used clomid and CBFM this cycle. I have a 28 day cycle and usually ovulate 13-14th day. The CBFM showed peaks on CD13 and 14 (high on CD12 and CD15) and this was the first cycle of CBFM too. 

So it did not change my ovulation or the prediction because I did get the peak and OPKs showed the same. Good luck to you but I hear from others that sometimes due to Clomid you might only get a high and not a peak. Just make sure to BD during your high days as well...and use other OPKs to be doubly sure you are not missing the LH surge.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

proud mummy said:


> Hi all, just a question about the cbfm. What is the monitors usual pattern post ovulation? This cycle I went straight to peak on cd14 and 15. A high on cd16 and then bk to low on cd 17 which is today. Do u think I ovulated on cd15?
> 
> I have irregular cycles but Last month I had a 28 day cycle and didn't pick up anything on the monitor. Do u think as ill have another 28 day cycle based on my peaks? I don't usually peak until cd22-25. I also usually have a 30 plus cycle. Thanks for reading x

I would say cd15...you tracking temps or cp or cm??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?

LOL. That didn't take much for you to POAS! I was actually relieved to not have to POAS today. Gets tiring! I checked your chart today even before you wrote this..>I'm kind of a stalker. LoL. I think it would be very unlikely that the cbfm would give you a peak but not ovulate...it's measuring the two main horomones needed for ovulation. Your temp just may not rise yet...sometimes it takes longer for girls to O after their peak or to see it on their chart I mean. Especially if you O late at night. :thumbup: Usually you ovulate on the second peak I read..


----------



## GdaneMom4now

TryinFor1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh dang it... I am getting cranky! Everybody is getting peaks and highs and the damn thing hasnt even come in the mail yet!
> 
> Don't worry you will be getting it soon. Use opk's until then. Hopefully you won't have to use it.
> 
> Off topic, but I discovered why my machine was forming bubbles. I never took the protective screen off...dohClick to expand...
> 
> Well that is good that you figured that out! Lol and I know it will, I expect it here soon. I am using OPKs--started today. When I get CBFM, if I havent gotten a positive OPK yet, I am going to turn it on and start using it this cycle and just add the extra cycle days on there so I know where I am at. If I do this, and restart it, does it completely restart so I could fix it to my correct cycle?Click to expand...

You have to completely reset it depending on how far you are in your cycle. If no BFP this month I might completely reset mine because my doc gave me clomid for next cycle so hopefully my cycle will be way shorter. It memorizes your cycle...and compares it month to month.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sara35 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I just got back from my doctors appointment and if no bfp this cycle I'm going to start clomid! Anyone ever use cbfm and clomid? Read it could affect your results!
> 
> I have used clomid and CBFM this cycle. I have a 28 day cycle and usually ovulate 13-14th day. The CBFM showed peaks on CD13 and 14 (high on CD12 and CD15) and this was the first cycle of CBFM too.
> 
> So it did not change my ovulation or the prediction because I did get the peak and OPKs showed the same. Good luck to you but I hear from others that sometimes due to Clomid you might only get a high and not a peak. Just make sure to BD during your high days as well...and use other OPKs to be doubly sure you are not missing the LH surge.Click to expand...

Thank ya ma'am!! Good to know :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh dang it... I am getting cranky! Everybody is getting peaks and highs and the damn thing hasnt even come in the mail yet!
> 
> Don't worry you will be getting it soon. Use opk's until then. Hopefully you won't have to use it.
> 
> Off topic, but I discovered why my machine was forming bubbles. I never took the protective screen off...dohClick to expand...

Tryinfor1...try to be patient! I know its frustrating!! Try having the monitor but getting it halfway through your 45 day cycle so it's too late to use it!! LOL that's what happened last time! Then I forgot to completely reset it (it was used) and so I just made it go anyways and was a couple days off. :) 

SLH: you are too funny. That sounds like something I would do.

EVERYONE: now I'm done responding for now... :dohh: I overtook this whole thread responding LoL. :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Hello everyone. My temperature spiked this morning so i guess I'm in the 2ww now. We will still DTD today tomorrow then break then more bd the next day. 
I hope everyone is good :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You didn't update your chart! I check it almost every day! Lol but yay! I got my cross hairs :) my chart looks so different this month I'm vert hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up too much. I've had a more completely relaxed approach this cycle. Good luck everyone! Dh and I didn't dtd yesterday I actually got in the mood and he seemed into it til we got home then shut down so were kind if irritated with each other


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?
> 
> Your temp will only rise after you ovulate, and sometimes it can take a couple days to rise. You will ovulate usually within 12-48 hours after you peak. I would usually get a peak and then ovulate the next day, and then temp would rise the following day. The stick is picking up your LH surge, which is telling you that you are getting prepared to ovulate. It depends what part of your surge you are picking up though. SInce I was testing with internet cheapie opks, I was testing 3 times a day and sometimes would get 3 days of positive opks because I was catching the beginning of the surge through the end of the surge. If you catch the very very beginning you may not ovulate for 2 days after that. Anyway, it makes sense that your temp didn't rise today. I would guess that it would rise tomorrow or the next day, but be sure to get busy until a day after your temp rise to make sure you hit all your fertile days!! Hope you catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. You were very helpful.
> Are you and your baby doing, do you know the sex yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! I hated waited for those stupid temps to rise!
> So far so good, thx for asking! It's been a roller coaster with lots of spotting and bleeding, but so far it's still in there so I'm not complaining. They are thinking boy...fairly sure..but he decided he wanted to keep his legs crossed the past 2 ultrasounds so they haven't told me 100% yet!Click to expand...

oh darl' i cannot believe you've got an 18 week sweetpotato already, its gone so quick!!! 
i'm getting well fed up now.wanna be with you guys on the other thread :cry:
miss you all xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

aw we miss you too hispirits, just thought i'd pop in and spread some babydust...got my fingers crossed for you, futuremama and the other 'originals' in particular to get your bfp's really soon

hope to see you in the grad thread very soon xxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> aw we miss you too hispirits, just thought i'd pop in and spread some babydust...got my fingers crossed for you, futuremama and the other 'originals' in particular to get your bfp's really soon
> 
> hope to see you in the grad thread very soon xxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

thanks babes.
i hope i'll b there with you all soon xxxxx


----------



## SLH

I can't wait to start my own cbfm success graduate thread. I plan on creating it at the end of the month. 
Did I not record my temp? I write it down before i enter it in the computer. I'm sure that you did everything you could gdanemom4now. Im feeling confident that this will be your month.


----------



## SLH

My temperature hasn't spiked a lot but it went over my cover line so I'm going to count this as 1dpo. We will still DTD just to be safe.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd say it looks liek ov SLH, welcome to the 2ww :D


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> I'd say it looks liek ov SLH, welcome to the 2ww :D

Thanks. I'm not looking forward to the wait. I'm very impatient.


----------



## Rachael1981

I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I can't wait to start my own cbfm success graduate thread. I plan on creating it at the end of the month.
> Did I not record my temp? I write it down before i enter it in the computer. I'm sure that you did everything you could gdanemom4now. Im feeling confident that this will be your month.

Ahhh...I see. I will be on your thread little lady! :happydance: can't wait for all of us to get our bfp wouldn't that be awesome, all of us get our BFP in the same month!! Should mean SOMETHING we all have different cycle lengths but are ovulating at the same time?? Thanks for your vote of confidence in me!! :dust: for everyone!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start my own cbfm success graduate thread. I plan on creating it at the end of the month.
> Did I not record my temp? I write it down before i enter it in the computer. I'm sure that you did everything you could gdanemom4now. Im feeling confident that this will be your month.
> 
> Ahhh...I see. I will be on your thread little lady! :happydance: can't wait for all of us to get our bfp wouldn't that be awesome, all of us get our BFP in the same month!! Should mean SOMETHING we all have different cycle lengths but are ovulating at the same time?? Thanks for your vote of confidence in me!! :dust: for everyone!Click to expand...

That would be awesome to get our BFP's at the same time. 

We all have different cycle lengths because we have different luteal phases. Mine is short (10 days or so). The aveage is between 12-14 days.


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!

If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?


----------



## TryinFor1

I will keep all you girls in my prayers to receive a BFP! IF you guys keep me in yours to receive my monitor soon. Lol. I know, I know, I am being patient! Just a little extra help!


----------



## SLH

TryinFor1 said:


> I will keep all you girls in my prayers to receive a BFP! IF you guys keep me in yours to receive my monitor soon. Lol. I know, I know, I am being patient! Just a little extra help!

I'm away so im seeing millions of stars. I keep wishing on them for all of us. I have even seen some shooting stars. I'm wishing hoping and praying that we all get our BFP's soon.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey everyone :wave:

Ive not been on the boards this month cos after another disappointing month I just wanted to take a break from being so bloody obsessed with it all!

Ive just got back from a week away and i've been a little lazy with my temping as you can see from my chart :blush: I h=got my cbfm peaks cd16 and cd17 this month and even thought ive had a temp rise, ive no crosshairs. Anyone know why? Any guesses at my dpo? :shrug:

Also only did it twice around my fertile time too cos we were knackered and couldn't be bothered :winkwink: so I don't think my chances are good this month. I have to say though, ive definitely felt better since I haven't thought about it as much. For the last four months ttc, we've done everything by the letter - this month, it's been all over the place. But still kind of wish We'd squeezed an extra :sex: out on cd17 :winkwink:

Could someone have a quick look at my chart please if they have a chance? :flower:


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> Ive not been on the boards this month cos after another disappointing month I just wanted to take a break from being so bloody obsessed with it all!
> 
> Ive just got back from a week away and i've been a little lazy with my temping as you can see from my chart :blush: I h=got my cbfm peaks cd16 and cd17 this month and even thought ive had a temp rise, ive no crosshairs. Anyone know why? Any guesses at my dpo? :shrug:
> 
> Also only did it twice around my fertile time too cos we were knackered and couldn't be bothered :winkwink: so I don't think my chances are good this month. I have to say though, ive definitely felt better since I haven't thought about it as much. For the last four months ttc, we've done everything by the letter - this month, it's been all over the place. But still kind of wish We'd squeezed an extra :sex: out on cd17 :winkwink:
> 
> Could someone have a quick look at my chart please if they have a chance? :flower:

If I don't get a BFP this month I will also take a break from this forum. Im on it everyday and find myself a little obsessed maybe. 

Ff may not have picked up ovulation for you because your missing temps. I'm going to say you ovulated on cd 16 because of your temps afterwards. 
As long as you DTD at least once you have a chance. Maybe because you have been more relaxed this month you'll get your BFP. Lots of people say that the month they relax and dont worry about it is the time where they get pregnant. 

:dust:


----------



## bexsy

helloo ladies
how is everyone doing
im on day cd16 and still gettin a high (i really wished i cud get me peak so i know for sure im ovulating)
got really bad dull ache in my left ovary so fingers crossed i am goin to ovulate soon 
had the worst nights sleep ever kept on wakin up i must ov been layin on me boobs funny as my nipples were killing me (sorry if its too much info lol )
and had a really funny metalic taste in my mouth yak yak yak and ontop of that my youngest lad who is 9 was still wide awake in his bedroom at 4 this morning (he never bloody sleeps lol )

hope to see more bfps from all of you loveley ladies on here :) <3 xxx


----------



## SLH

bexsy said:


> helloo ladies
> how is everyone doing
> im on day cd16 and still gettin a high (i really wished i cud get me peak so i know for sure im ovulating)
> got really bad dull ache in my left ovary so fingers crossed i am goin to ovulate soon
> had the worst nights sleep ever kept on wakin up i must ov been layin on me boobs funny as my nipples were killing me (sorry if its too much info lol )
> and had a really funny metalic taste in my mouth yak yak yak and ontop of that my youngest lad who is 9 was still wide awake in his bedroom at 4 this morning (he never bloody sleeps lol )
> 
> hope to see more bfps from all of you loveley ladies on here :) <3 xxx

I didn't get a peak until cd 18 this month. Hopefully, you'll get your peak soon. Your symptoms sound like you'll get them any day now.


----------



## Rachael1981

SLH said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...

I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...

I only work sometimes from home so I'm always in front of my laptop too I usually have nothing else to think about besides ttc lol. I wasn't as bad until I found all kinds of forums on the topic while looking for cbfm information. 
I hope we get our BFP's this month so we won't have to keep stressing over it. There are so many things I want to do when im pregnant so it better happen soon.


----------



## snowangel187

Rachael1981 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...

Same here! I stay at home with my 3 year old so besides everyday life I spend my time obsessing about getting pregnant! LOL.. It really is ridiculous that we put in all this effort and get nothing and then there are soooo many that don't try or shouldn't be having babies and BAM! ugh. It's so frustrating. I wish it was as easy as saying yep we're two responsible people and we want to expand our family. Oh well. The TTC'ng shall continue.. ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> Ive not been on the boards this month cos after another disappointing month I just wanted to take a break from being so bloody obsessed with it all!
> 
> Ive just got back from a week away and i've been a little lazy with my temping as you can see from my chart :blush: I h=got my cbfm peaks cd16 and cd17 this month and even thought ive had a temp rise, ive no crosshairs. Anyone know why? Any guesses at my dpo? :shrug:
> 
> Also only did it twice around my fertile time too cos we were knackered and couldn't be bothered :winkwink: so I don't think my chances are good this month. I have to say though, ive definitely felt better since I haven't thought about it as much. For the last four months ttc, we've done everything by the letter - this month, it's been all over the place. But still kind of wish We'd squeezed an extra :sex: out on cd17 :winkwink:
> 
> Could someone have a quick look at my chart please if they have a chance? :flower:
> 
> If I don't get a BFP this month I will also take a break from this forum. Im on it everyday and find myself a little obsessed maybe.
> 
> Ff may not have picked up ovulation for you because your missing temps. I'm going to say you ovulated on cd 16 because of your temps afterwards.
> As long as you DTD at least once you have a chance. Maybe because you have been more relaxed this month you'll get your BFP. Lots of people say that the month they relax and dont worry about it is the time where they get pregnant.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

exactly what she said


----------



## Rachael1981

SLH said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...
> 
> I only work sometimes from home so I'm always in front of my laptop too I usually have nothing else to think about besides ttc lol. I wasn't as bad until I found all kinds of forums on the topic while looking for cbfm information.
> I hope we get our BFP's this month so we won't have to keep stressing over it. There are so many things I want to do when im pregnant so it better happen soon.Click to expand...

Hopefully we will get our BFP's! I'm hoping to also get a job which I think will help as I'll have less free time to think about things. Hopefully anyway!



snowangel187 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! I stay at home with my 3 year old so besides everyday life I spend my time obsessing about getting pregnant! LOL.. It really is ridiculous that we put in all this effort and get nothing and then there are soooo many that don't try or shouldn't be having babies and BAM! ugh. It's so frustrating. I wish it was as easy as saying yep we're two responsible people and we want to expand our family. Oh well. The TTC'ng shall continue.. ;)Click to expand...

I wish it was that easy too. It's so frustrating!


----------



## TryinFor1

Rachael1981 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...

I am the same way. lol, and my name is Rachael too! I think it is a Rachael thing.. :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

snowangel187 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting too. I'm extremely impatient. I drive my OH mad!
> 
> If I didn't find this forum, I would drive my DH nuts. What kind of things can we do during the painful wait?Click to expand...
> 
> I think not being occupied makes me worse. I don't have a job so I'm always on the laptop and always thinking about TTC and babies. I think I need to keep myself occupied more.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! I stay at home with my 3 year old so besides everyday life I spend my time obsessing about getting pregnant! LOL.. It really is ridiculous that we put in all this effort and get nothing and then there are soooo many that don't try or shouldn't be having babies and BAM! ugh. It's so frustrating. I wish it was as easy as saying yep we're two responsible people and we want to expand our family. Oh well. The TTC'ng shall continue.. ;)Click to expand...

If only what my mother said was true. She used to tell me as a young teenager that if I had unprotected sex I would get pregnant right away. I know she was only trying to scare me into no sex, but boy what a lie lol. 

If I see one more 15 year old get pregnant I think I'm going to scream. My cousins friend is pregnant and is having an abortion and it makes me want to puke. I can't believe she's telling everyone this.


----------



## caity86

Hi Ladies this is my first post in this particular thread I just started usin my CBFM this month :) didnt ovulate last cycle but tryin soy this month along with CBFM rlly hope it works !!! any ladies with PCOS use it? i kno we're not supposed to but my doc said it should be ok to try it.... :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

caity86 said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first post in this particular thread I just started usin my CBFM this month :) didnt ovulate last cycle but tryin soy this month along with CBFM rlly hope it works !!! any ladies with PCOS use it? i kno we're not supposed to but my doc said it should be ok to try it.... :)

Awwwe yes! another buddy here! Love it! I have pcos and got a peak followed by a temp rise my first month good luck!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls i thought id post to tell you that i hope all of you join the cbfm graduate thread we have going. i think futuremama and hispirts are possibly the only originals left and i hope everyday for them that they get their bfp.....but that doesnt mean i dont hope that for the rest of you.
i have been religiously on this thread from jan....after i lost my triplets at 6 months and i know i wouldnt have got through things without those girls...

i know off the pain of losing a child and im very aware that im a high risk pregnancy and could be back to square one in the morning. anyway i just wanted to say that your ALL welcome at the other thread, it was set up so we could discuss/share our experiences and i stalk this thread daily! and would love to see your happy endings!!!/beginnings!

hope that didnt sound like a rant!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So sorry for your loss and thanks for the invite. I'm wondering where everyone went! 5dpo today!


----------



## Future Mama

Hi girls, just got back from out of town. I'm 2dpo today and really hoping we get our bfp this month. I will update everyone's new testing date today, let me know if anyone needs me to add them to the front page. It looks like a bunch of us will be testing within a couple days of each other this month!


----------



## SLH

Im so sorry for your loss :( Thank you for the invite. I thought I would have to make my own. I wish you all the best and I hope you dont ever have to come back here unless it's to visit.


----------



## SLH

I'm 3 dpo today and I'm not sure if a frer will pick a BFP up on 10 dpo or not. If I have a 10 day dpo then it should work. If I can hold off I will test on august 16 if not it will be on the 15th


----------



## GdaneMom4now

YAY!! SLH! YAY!!! Future momma! Two of my buds come back on the same day! I'm so excited!! How is everyone!??!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, May I join you? my first monthusing CBFM, day 10 today and waiting (not so patiently) for my high/peak readings :) x


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Ladies, May I join you? my first monthusing CBFM, day 10 today and waiting (not so patiently) for my high/peak readings :) x

You should be getting high readings any day now. :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, May I join you? my first monthusing CBFM, day 10 today and waiting (not so patiently) for my high/peak readings :) x
> 
> You should be getting high readings any day now. :dust:Click to expand...

I am hoping so :happydance: cant wait to actually know what is happening for once :) x


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi ladies, finally I found the thread for cbfm!! Yay!! Lol my cycle is irregular ranges from 26-34 days. Now I'm at CD 5. Trying to get BFP this month.. Wishing everyone here the best of luck and me too!! Lets keep each other updated!!

TTC 2 years


----------



## GdaneMom4now

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi ladies, lly I found the thread for cbfm!! Yay!! Lol my cycle is irregular ranges from 26-34 days. Now I'm at CD 5. Trying to get BFP this month.. Wishing everyone here the best of luck and me too!! Lets keep each other updated!!
> 
> TTC 2 years

Welcome! We try to keep everyone updated it just seem like alot of them ar busy lately! How you ladies dont mind I've been inviting a lot of girls over here


----------



## Future Mama

I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Ladies I'm on cycle day 10 today and 2nd cycle on cbfm, I was going to try vitex this cycle or a b complex but didn't yet I figured i would try another month without it and see how things go. I did temp this morning for my first time but I think I got innacurate results, maybe because i didn't sleep very well? Or the bbt that I bought from walgreens, come to find out it has bad reviews so that may just have been a waste of money not sure it showed 98.60 and i know that can't be true prior to ovualation, I really thnk I have a lp defect but we will see as we try again this cycle with no vitamins other than my normal prenatal and OH is taking maca for the first month. Last month I got my peak on cd 15 And 16 so I am hoping it will show itself again this cycle but this time that we get our BFP and it sticks!! Ladies I wish you all the best of luck as well this month, I hope to see tons of BFPS Any input, advice or encouragement would be greatly appreciated and if anyone wants to be a buddy this month let me know as I am on cd 10


----------



## AshleyLK

Just touching base with the ladies :)

I am on CD 21 and today also happens to be our 3rd Year Anniversary :)

No BFP this month however looking at reseting my monitor between Aug 11-14. I am anticipating a peak around Aug 20-21. 

Crossing my fingers for all of the ladies testing this month!! Lots of baby Dust!!!

-Ashley


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!

Your chart looks really good, and they say when someones pregnant they just have a feeling.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Hey Ladies I'm on cycle day 10 today and 2nd cycle on cbfm, I was going to try vitex this cycle or a b complex but didn't yet I figured i would try another month without it and see how things go. I did temp this morning for my first time but I think I got innacurate results, maybe because i didn't sleep very well? Or the bbt that I bought from walgreens, come to find out it has bad reviews so that may just have been a waste of money not sure it showed 98.60 and i know that can't be true prior to ovualation, I really thnk I have a lp defect but we will see as we try again this cycle with no vitamins other than my normal prenatal and OH is taking maca for the first month. Last month I got my peak on cd 15 And 16 so I am hoping it will show itself again this cycle but this time that we get our BFP and it sticks!! Ladies I wish you all the best of luck as well this month, I hope to see tons of BFPS Any input, advice or encouragement would be greatly appreciated and if anyone wants to be a buddy this month let me know as I am on cd 10

This is my second cycle using the cbfm as well. I started to take my temperature last month and have discovered that I have a lpd so I'm taking a vitamin b 100 complex. I also ordered progesterone cream so we will see what happens. I got my peak this month on cd18 and ovulated on cd 19. If you are on cd 10 has your monitor given you a high reading yet? If not, you should expect to see your temperature drop soon. Mine drops when I get high readings.


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!

I just ordered an at home sperm count and motility test microscope thing. I'm worried that my dh has a sperm issue.


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!
> 
> I just ordered an at home sperm count and motility test microscope thing. I'm worried that my dh has a sperm issue.Click to expand...

Where did u get it from?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!

Hang in there futuremama, no one ever thinks they are pg because we fear the worst. And remember, a less than great SA does not mean that it won't happen, sometimes it just takes a few more tries(and even with a great SA it still takes months) You bd'd a lot this month and your chances are very good!! Fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!
> 
> I just ordered an at home sperm count and motility test microscope thing. I'm worried that my dh has a sperm issue.Click to expand...
> 
> Where did u get it from?Click to expand...

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermtest.html

I'm so excited. It's going to be like a high school science experiment. It will be fun to see his little :spermy:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you for the response SLH, I am on cd 10 and still reading low, but we will see what tomorrow brings, My highs were starting on day 6 last month but that was the 1st month so I'm sure it wasn't sure about my body then but I was just pleased to get peaks.I think that if I have an lp defect next month I am hoping to do the same with the b complex, where did you get it? and also the cream? How did you find out your had a defect? I'm sorry I keep asking so many questions I am just so excited and really want to get my bfp, i know you ladies know how I feel because you are all in the same boat  
FutureMama you have a good possibility I wouldn't count yourself out! Good luck to all !!! xxxxx


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank you for the response SLH, I am on cd 10 and still reading low, but we will see what tomorrow brings, My highs were starting on day 6 last month but that was the 1st month so I'm sure it wasn't sure about my body then but I was just pleased to get peaks.I think that if I have an lp defect next month I am hoping to do the same with the b complex, where did you get it? and also the cream? How did you find out your had a defect? I'm sorry I keep asking so many questions I am just so excited and really want to get my bfp, i know you ladies know how I feel because you are all in the same boat
> FutureMama you have a good possibility I wouldn't count yourself out! Good luck to all !!! xxxxx

You should get a peak soon!. You can get vitamin B from any drug store. I ordered progesterone cream from online early-pregnancy-tests.com.
I discovered I have a luteal phase defect by taking my bbt every day. I got an account with fertility friend.com and enter my temperatures on that. It tells me when I ovulate and my lp. If you know when you ovulate you can calculate it. Usually it's counted from the day after your peak until the day before your period. If you haven't been to fertility friend you can go there by clicking my ticker it's a great site and has taught me so much.


----------



## pinkchucks

Do you guys set you CBFM Day #1 the day after you get full flow?
Or do you set it the day after you start spotting?

I usually spot for 2 days (temp dip on bbt chart) before the full flow starts.
In fertility friend, I put "spotting" and it doesn't start a new cycle until I put "light". 
Not sure which to go by...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

pinkchucks said:


> Do you guys set you CBFM Day #1 the day after you get full flow?
> Or do you set it the day after you start spotting?
> 
> I usually spot for 2 days (temp dip on bbt chart) before the full flow starts.
> In fertility friend, I put "spotting" and it doesn't start a new cycle until I put "light".
> Not sure which to go by...
> 
> Thanks for your help!

I put the day after...because af started in after noon..


----------



## SLH

pinkchucks said:


> Do you guys set you CBFM Day #1 the day after you get full flow?
> Or do you set it the day after you start spotting?
> 
> I usually spot for 2 days (temp dip on bbt chart) before the full flow starts.
> In fertility friend, I put "spotting" and it doesn't start a new cycle until I put "light".
> Not sure which to go by...
> 
> Thanks for your help!

It depends on when you get your period. I say if it starts full in the morning set it then, but if it starts in the afternoon or night set it for the next day. 
I don't usually spot before my periods, but I do know you are supposed to set it when you see a full red flow. This month, for some weird reason, I spotted the day before my period so I started it the next day.
You always count CD 1 as a full red flow.


----------



## SLH

It's cd23 today (5 days after my peak), and the cbfm is still asking me to pee on sticks. I always trick it with my peak stick and it takes 5 minutes to tell me it's low. Sometimes I feel like throwing my monitor out the window.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> It's cd23 today (5 days after my peak), and the cbfm is still asking me to pee on sticks. I always trick it with my peak stick and it takes 5 minutes to tell me it's low. Sometimes I feel like throwing my monitor out the window.

Because it asks for sucks in groups of ten. I've read that girls just stop feeding it sticks


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> It's cd23 today (5 days after my peak), and the cbfm is still asking me to pee on sticks. I always trick it with my peak stick and it takes 5 minutes to tell me it's low. Sometimes I feel like throwing my monitor out the window.
> 
> Because it asks for sucks in groups of ten. I've read that girls just stop feeding it sticksClick to expand...

I wonder why it does that. I'm sure it's money, but I wonder why they say that.
I think I will stop feeding it.


----------



## LilMissCheer

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> It's cd23 today (5 days after my peak), and the cbfm is still asking me to pee on sticks. I always trick it with my peak stick and it takes 5 minutes to tell me it's low. Sometimes I feel like throwing my monitor out the window.
> 
> Because it asks for sucks in groups of ten. I've read that girls just stop feeding it sticksClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder why it does that. I'm sure it's money, but I wonder why they say that.
> I think I will stop feeding it.Click to expand...

I would. My monitor doesn't see any stick action after my first peak!.:flower:


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response SLH, I am on cd 10 and still reading low, but we will see what tomorrow brings, My highs were starting on day 6 last month but that was the 1st month so I'm sure it wasn't sure about my body then but I was just pleased to get peaks.I think that if I have an lp defect next month I am hoping to do the same with the b complex, where did you get it? and also the cream? How did you find out your had a defect? I'm sorry I keep asking so many questions I am just so excited and really want to get my bfp, i know you ladies know how I feel because you are all in the same boat
> FutureMama you have a good possibility I wouldn't count yourself out! Good luck to all !!! xxxxx
> 
> You should get a peak soon!. You can get vitamin B from any drug store. I ordered progesterone cream from online early-pregnancy-tests.com.
> I discovered I have a luteal phase defect by taking my bbt every day. I got an account with fertility friend.com and enter my temperatures on that. It tells me when I ovulate and my lp. If you know when you ovulate you can calculate it. Usually it's counted from the day after your peak until the day before your period. If you haven't been to fertility friend you can go there by clicking my ticker it's a great site and has taught me so much.Click to expand...

Thank you, I actually think my temp the other day was wrong due to a mistake on my behalf, but today I temped on cd 11 and it was 97.58 so thats a little more like it, hoping the bbt i got works well, I have just put my first temp on ff today thank you so much for the info. I wonder if the temps themselves will tell if i have a defect I just assumed I did since I spot before af sometimes I spot as soon as 5 dpo which just doesnt seem right, but af still comes around the same time every month


----------



## LilMissCheer

Pookabear said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response SLH, I am on cd 10 and still reading low, but we will see what tomorrow brings, My highs were starting on day 6 last month but that was the 1st month so I'm sure it wasn't sure about my body then but I was just pleased to get peaks.I think that if I have an lp defect next month I am hoping to do the same with the b complex, where did you get it? and also the cream? How did you find out your had a defect? I'm sorry I keep asking so many questions I am just so excited and really want to get my bfp, i know you ladies know how I feel because you are all in the same boat
> FutureMama you have a good possibility I wouldn't count yourself out! Good luck to all !!! xxxxx
> 
> You should get a peak soon!. You can get vitamin B from any drug store. I ordered progesterone cream from online early-pregnancy-tests.com.
> I discovered I have a luteal phase defect by taking my bbt every day. I got an account with fertility friend.com and enter my temperatures on that. It tells me when I ovulate and my lp. If you know when you ovulate you can calculate it. Usually it's counted from the day after your peak until the day before your period. If you haven't been to fertility friend you can go there by clicking my ticker it's a great site and has taught me so much.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I actually think my temp the other day was wrong due to a mistake on my behalf, but today I temped on cd 11 and it was 97.58 so thats a little more like it, hoping the bbt i got works well, I have just put my first temp on ff today thank you so much for the info. I wonder if the temps themselves will tell if i have a defect I just assumed I did since I spot before af sometimes I spot as soon as 5 dpo which just doesnt seem right, but af still comes around the same time every monthClick to expand...

I spot early too - sometimes from about 9 or 10. FF says i have a luteal phase of 12 but i'm not so sure sometimes. It's worrying me a little too :nope:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LilMissCheer said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response SLH, I am on cd 10 and still reading low, but we will see what tomorrow brings, My highs were starting on day 6 last month but that was the 1st month so I'm sure it wasn't sure about my body then but I was just pleased to get peaks.I think that if I have an lp defect next month I am hoping to do the same with the b complex, where did you get it? and also the cream? How did you find out your had a defect? I'm sorry I keep asking so many questions I am just so excited and really want to get my bfp, i know you ladies know how I feel because you are all in the same boat
> FutureMama you have a good possibility I wouldn't count yourself out! Good luck to all !!! xxxxx
> 
> You should get a peak soon!. You can get vitamin B from any drug store. I ordered progesterone cream from online early-pregnancy-tests.com.
> I discovered I have a luteal phase defect by taking my bbt every day. I got an account with fertility friend.com and enter my temperatures on that. It tells me when I ovulate and my lp. If you know when you ovulate you can calculate it. Usually it's counted from the day after your peak until the day before your period. If you haven't been to fertility friend you can go there by clicking my ticker it's a great site and has taught me so much.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I actually think my temp the other day was wrong due to a mistake on my behalf, but today I temped on cd 11 and it was 97.58 so thats a little more like it, hoping the bbt i got works well, I have just put my first temp on ff today thank you so much for the info. I wonder if the temps themselves will tell if i have a defect I just assumed I did since I spot before af sometimes I spot as soon as 5 dpo which just doesnt seem right, but af still comes around the same time every monthClick to expand...
> 
> I spot early too - sometimes from about 9 or 10. FF says i have a luteal phase of 12 but i'm not so sure sometimes. It's worrying me a little too :nope:Click to expand...

Maybe you guys should try b100 complex it really helped my lpd I take it all cycle long


----------



## GdaneMom4now

K girls I'm trying really really hard not to symptom spot But do you know how hard that is when my ovaries always hurt constantly....then monday I get lighting crotch and shooting pains...my temp dipped morning after just slightly then hardly NO pain yesterday and my temp skyrockets AGAIN! I hope I can hold off until at least saturday to test at 10dpo. Oh help me ladies...I'm trying super hard this cycle to not symptom spot or read too much into anything...


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks for your posts at least i'm not the only one with unexplained spotting  And thanks Gdane I will try that, jus tmay wait until next cycle so I don't mess this one up? I'm on cd 12 and still reading low on the machine, last month I got highs and peak on 15 & 16 So I'm wondering if Im even going to get any highs this month or if I'll O late. Goooooood Luck Gdane I have my fingers crossed for you, sounds good so far but If you test too early it may result in a false bfn so try to wait it out just a little longer ....fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> K girls I'm trying really really hard not to symptom spot But do you know how hard that is when my ovaries always hurt constantly....then monday I get lighting crotch and shooting pains...my temp dipped morning after just slightly then hardly NO pain yesterday and my temp skyrockets AGAIN! I hope I can hold off until at least saturday to test at 10dpo. Oh help me ladies...I'm trying super hard this cycle to not symptom spot or read too much into anything...

It may have been an implantation dip yesterday! If your temps stay up, your chart looks like it could be triphasic!! Good luck, fx you get your :bfp: in a few days!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thanks for your posts at least i'm not the only one with unexplained spotting  And thanks Gdane I will try that, jus tmay wait until next cycle so I don't mess this one up? I'm on cd 12 and still reading low on the machine, last month I got highs and peak on 15 & 16 So I'm wondering if Im even going to get any highs this month or if I'll O late. Goooooood Luck Gdane I have my fingers crossed for you, sounds good so far but If you test too early it may result in a false bfn so try to wait it out just a little longer ....fingers crossed for you!!!

I only have spotting after my period, but hardly ever before. Vitamin B is also supposed to be good for spotting. I started taking it for the first time this month for my lpd so we will see. I also ordered progesterone cream.
My first month using the monitor I got peaks on cd15 & 16 and then this month I got peaks on cd18 &19. You're probably o'ing late.

Gdane, it will be interesting to see what your chart looks like tomorrow and the next day. If your temperatures stay up, it's a very good sign. I think you should hold off with the testing though to avoid a fake bfn. There was this girl the other day who took a test with a FRER 11dpo and it came back negative then she took it the next day and it was positive. I would hate to see that happen to you.


----------



## samoorah1983

HI everyone im on CD7 still low bar.. no signs yet.. its my first time using Cbfm, first cycle too.. just curious Ladies.. when do you normally get a high? high peak Egg? around what CD?


----------



## samoorah1983

GdaneMom4now said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, lly I found the thread for cbfm!! Yay!! Lol my cycle is irregular ranges from 26-34 days. Now I'm at CD 5. Trying to get BFP this month.. Wishing everyone here the best of luck and me too!! Lets keep each other updated!!
> 
> TTC 2 years
> 
> Welcome! We try to keep everyone updated it just seem like alot of them ar busy lately! How you ladies dont mind I've been inviting a lot of girls over hereClick to expand...


Thank You!!! ill keep everyone posted.. add me we could share each other and keep updated!! Baby Dust!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

samoorah1983 said:


> HI everyone im on CD7 still low bar.. no signs yet.. its my first time using Cbfm, first cycle too.. just curious Ladies.. when do you normally get a high? high peak Egg? around what CD?

I am interested what response people have for this question, I am on day 13 today and got a low too, last cycle was 29 days but varies a bit each month. thought I would be getting a high by now ready for a peak in a bit! :shrug:


----------



## Future Mama

It varies for me every month. For the first couple months I got highs starting on day 10 until a peak around day 18. Then for a couple months it would go straight from low to peak with no highs. This month I had highs from cd10-27 and finally a peak on cd28. Keep testing, you'll get your peak!


----------



## samoorah1983

Thank you Mrs. B and future Mama !! Hope to get my peak this cycle!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> It varies for me every month. For the first couple months I got highs starting on day 10 until a peak around day 18. Then for a couple months it would go straight from low to peak with no highs. This month I had highs from cd10-27 and finally a peak on cd28. Keep testing, you'll get your peak!

What she said....Good luck girls! I almost gave up too!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?


----------



## bexsy

im on day cd20 and still getting highs
i ordered one ov those readings off gail on ebay and she said i wud conceive in october and find out in november with a little girl

i was soo worried that she was goin to sy she couldnt see me having any more children lol

how is everyone gettin on 2day :)


----------



## SLH

bexsy said:


> im on day cd20 and still getting highs
> i ordered one ov those readings off gail on ebay and she said i wud conceive in october and find out in november with a little girl
> 
> i was soo worried that she was goin to sy she couldnt see me having any more children lol
> 
> how is everyone gettin on 2day :)

She would never say that. If she did, she probably wouldn't get much business. People wouldn't like her giving them no hope.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?

Yes, your temperature could rise tomorrow. I don't think your chart has to be triphasic for a pregnancy to happen does it? 
I'm 6dpo, and I hate my chart. I don't think I want to chart for the next few days. 
The cbfm is still asking me for sticks on cd25 lol.


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?

Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Yes, your temperature could rise tomorrow. I don't think your chart has to be triphasic for a pregnancy to happen does it?
> I'm 6dpo, and I hate my chart. I don't think I want to chart for the next few days.
> The cbfm is still asking me for sticks on cd25 lol.Click to expand...

Yeah, your chart doesn't have to be triphasic to be pregnant. I hate my chart too but I think I'll keep taking my temperature in the morning. I'm going to try and wait to test this month until the day af is due. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Future Mama

bexsy said:


> im on day cd20 and still getting highs
> i ordered one ov those readings off gail on ebay and she said i wud conceive in october and find out in november with a little girl
> 
> i was soo worried that she was goin to sy she couldnt see me having any more children lol
> 
> how is everyone gettin on 2day :)

I can't remember, is this your first month using the cbfm? I got highs this past month until cd27! I've gotten really good at reading the sticks so I knew the day before my peak. Is your lh line getting any darker yet?


----------



## Future Mama

Hispirits said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it I poas today and i have noticed that the stick is totally different from yesterday, but my temperatures are still down. I wonder if it's possible not to ovulate even if the cbfm gives you a peak. I still have lots of cm, acne and modding a lot so I'm confused. I hope we DTD enough. We are going to do it more for the next couple of days because DTD on only the peak and high days didn't work last month.
> 
> How long after peaking does one ovulate?
> 
> Your temp will only rise after you ovulate, and sometimes it can take a couple days to rise. You will ovulate usually within 12-48 hours after you peak. I would usually get a peak and then ovulate the next day, and then temp would rise the following day. The stick is picking up your LH surge, which is telling you that you are getting prepared to ovulate. It depends what part of your surge you are picking up though. SInce I was testing with internet cheapie opks, I was testing 3 times a day and sometimes would get 3 days of positive opks because I was catching the beginning of the surge through the end of the surge. If you catch the very very beginning you may not ovulate for 2 days after that. Anyway, it makes sense that your temp didn't rise today. I would guess that it would rise tomorrow or the next day, but be sure to get busy until a day after your temp rise to make sure you hit all your fertile days!! Hope you catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. You were very helpful.
> Are you and your baby doing, do you know the sex yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! I hated waited for those stupid temps to rise!
> So far so good, thx for asking! It's been a roller coaster with lots of spotting and bleeding, but so far it's still in there so I'm not complaining. They are thinking boy...fairly sure..but he decided he wanted to keep his legs crossed the past 2 ultrasounds so they haven't told me 100% yet!Click to expand...
> 
> oh darl' i cannot believe you've got an 18 week sweetpotato already, its gone so quick!!!
> i'm getting well fed up now.wanna be with you guys on the other thread :cry:
> miss you all xxxClick to expand...

How are you doing today hi? It looks like you ovulated this month so you're in another tww with me. I hope we both get our bfps this month, I think it's about time!!


----------



## samoorah1983

CD 8 still low on cbfm... Im so impatient I cant wait to get to the highs!!


----------



## samoorah1983

Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.


----------



## Mrs.B.

samoorah1983 said:


> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.

Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Yes, your temperature could rise tomorrow. I don't think your chart has to be triphasic for a pregnancy to happen does it?
> I'm 6dpo, and I hate my chart. I don't think I want to chart for the next few days.
> The cbfm is still asking me for sticks on cd25 lol.Click to expand...

No it doesn't have to be triphasic...its just exciting to look at! LoL. And you can have triphasic charts and not be pregnant too...but...ya know. :winkwink:

Why do you hate your chart?? If it's causing you stress, not charting is good :) We'll be her efor you! That's stupid that your monitor is still asking for sticks!! I wonder why! How many did you feed it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future Mama said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?Click to expand...

Thanks doll! Why do YOU hate your chart? whats with the chart haters lately?? I played with my chart and put in temps to see what ff says...and it doesn't say anything about it being triphasic so who knows...

I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm so exhausted today I can't even hardly function. I'm not looking into any of this stuff though because I've been let down before. I'm taking a calmer approach this go around. 

But I might kill my dogs. I just picked up the little one in th eback of a police car.


----------



## Future Mama

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doll! Why do YOU hate your chart? whats with the chart haters lately?? I played with my chart and put in temps to see what ff says...and it doesn't say anything about it being triphasic so who knows...
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm so exhausted today I can't even hardly function. I'm not looking into any of this stuff though because I've been let down before. I'm taking a calmer approach this go around.
> 
> But I might kill my dogs. I just picked up the little one in th eback of a police car.Click to expand...

I just wish my temperatures were higher lol. I guess implantation wouldn't have even happened yet though. I'm trying not to symptom spot either. The only thing I've noticed is that I have a huge zit on my chin,which I usually don't get after ovulation. That's probably me just hoping it means something though.


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 2dpo today and already feel like I'm not pregnant:( I think I'm just discouraged because of my husbands sa last month but I'm trying to stay positive. Welcome to all the new girls on our thread, it seems to be pretty lucky!!
> 
> I just ordered an at home sperm count and motility test microscope thing. I'm worried that my dh has a sperm issue.Click to expand...

I ended up ordering one of these too and just got it today. Can't wait to use it tonight! Have you used yours yet?


----------



## samoorah1983

Mrs.B. said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.
> 
> Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 xClick to expand...



Lol!! My problem is I have no patient its hard!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

samoorah1983 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.
> 
> Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! My problem is I have no patient its hard!!!Click to expand...

Im the same :haha: we all know we shouldnt be but cant help it !!


----------



## samoorah1983

Mrs.B. said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.
> 
> Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! My problem is I have no patient its hard!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im the same :haha: we all know we shouldnt be but cant help it !!Click to expand...



My cycles ranges 28 to 34 i have been getting them for 2 months 28 days now, its kinda going steady.. hows your cycle range?


----------



## Mrs.B.

samoorah1983 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.
> 
> Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! My problem is I have no patient its hard!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im the same :haha: we all know we shouldnt be but cant help it !!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My cycles ranges 28 to 34 i have been getting them for 2 months 28 days now, its kinda going steady.. hows your cycle range?Click to expand...

Its been working its way down steadily since coming of BC in november, for insance last 4 have been 40 37 34 and down to 29 last month, so I expect it to stay down by that now :shrug: . 
so going by 29/30 days I was kinda expecting to ovulate about now. I am temping too and my temp was up today from what it had been all month 36.40C today had been mid - high 35s so far but thats not a big diff is it!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doll! Why do YOU hate your chart? whats with the chart haters lately?? I played with my chart and put in temps to see what ff says...and it doesn't say anything about it being triphasic so who knows...
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm so exhausted today I can't even hardly function. I'm not looking into any of this stuff though because I've been let down before. I'm taking a calmer approach this go around.
> 
> But I might kill my dogs. I just picked up the little one in th eback of a police car.Click to expand...

I usually love charting, but now since it's getting later in my cycle i'm afraid of looking at it every day. Last month my temperature dropped at 7dpo so i'm curious to see what happens tomorrow.

Trying not to symptom spot is a good thing. I wish I could stop doing it, but every month I get symptoms and I have time ignoring them. Being tired is a bad thing, but a good thing. FX'd

Why was your dog in a police car? lol


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD 8 .. still 1 bar low, Im so impatient cant wait to get to the highs.
> 
> Im still with you on the lows lol. CD 14 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! My problem is I have no patient its hard!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im the same :haha: we all know we shouldnt be but cant help it !!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My cycles ranges 28 to 34 i have been getting them for 2 months 28 days now, its kinda going steady.. hows your cycle range?Click to expand...
> 
> Its been working its way down steadily since coming of BC in november, for insance last 4 have been 40 37 34 and down to 29 last month, so I expect it to stay down by that now :shrug: .
> so going by 29/30 days I was kinda expecting to ovulate about now. I am temping too and my temp was up today from what it had been all month 36.40C today had been mid - high 35s so far but thats not a big diff is it!Click to expand...

Was your temperature down yesterday? If it was, there's a chance you ovulated yesterday.


----------



## bexsy

Future Mama said:


> bexsy said:
> 
> 
> im on day cd20 and still getting highs
> i ordered one ov those readings off gail on ebay and she said i wud conceive in october and find out in november with a little girl
> 
> i was soo worried that she was goin to sy she couldnt see me having any more children lol
> 
> how is everyone gettin on 2day :)
> 
> I can't remember, is this your first month using the cbfm? I got highs this past month until cd27! I've gotten really good at reading the sticks so I knew the day before my peak. Is your lh line getting any darker yet?Click to expand...

hiya yes this is my1st month using the cbfm wen i peed on the stick this morning i had no lines on there at all but it still came out as high on my machine so dont know whats goin on :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doll! Why do YOU hate your chart? whats with the chart haters lately?? I played with my chart and put in temps to see what ff says...and it doesn't say anything about it being triphasic so who knows...
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm so exhausted today I can't even hardly function. I'm not looking into any of this stuff though because I've been let down before. I'm taking a calmer approach this go around.
> 
> But I might kill my dogs. I just picked up the little one in th eback of a police car.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually love charting, but now since it's getting later in my cycle i'm afraid of looking at it every day. Last month my temperature dropped at 7dpo so i'm curious to see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot is a good thing. I wish I could stop doing it, but every month I get symptoms and I have time ignoring them. Being tired is a bad thing, but a good thing. FX'd
> 
> Why was your dog in a police car? lolClick to expand...

I see...wel FX'd for both of yoU! Read my vent thread on the TTC page. Oh how I wish I would've had a camera. I'll be excited to see your temps tomorrow too! Hope all of ours goes up up UP!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today! Temp dipped slightly but is still what could make it a triphasic chart tomorrow right? Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Your chart still looks really good! If your temperature stays up tomorrow it'll be triphasic! Do you have any symptoms this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doll! Why do YOU hate your chart? whats with the chart haters lately?? I played with my chart and put in temps to see what ff says...and it doesn't say anything about it being triphasic so who knows...
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm so exhausted today I can't even hardly function. I'm not looking into any of this stuff though because I've been let down before. I'm taking a calmer approach this go around.
> 
> But I might kill my dogs. I just picked up the little one in th eback of a police car.Click to expand...
> 
> I usually love charting, but now since it's getting later in my cycle i'm afraid of looking at it every day. Last month my temperature dropped at 7dpo so i'm curious to see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot is a good thing. I wish I could stop doing it, but every month I get symptoms and I have time ignoring them. Being tired is a bad thing, but a good thing. FX'd
> 
> Why was your dog in a police car? lolClick to expand...
> 
> I see...wel FX'd for both of yoU! Read my vent thread on the TTC page. Oh how I wish I would've had a camera. I'll be excited to see your temps tomorrow too! Hope all of ours goes up up UP!Click to expand...

I just read it...lol. The things dogs do. 
I can't wait to look at your temps too, I usually do every morning after recording mine. I hope all of our temps go up and stay up and don't come down lol. I don't know if doing during the day counts, but I have noticed that during the day my temperatures are much higher than they were last month. They go way over 37 when usually they stay around 36.8. I hope it's a good sign, but i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol I've tried that too! And when I have time I'm guilty of stalking other peoples charts including yours slh! well hopefully my supper of a blizzard and movie popcorn does the trick tonight lol...we went to the zookeeper and it was hilarious...must see!


----------



## LilMissCheer

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lol I've tried that too! And when I have time I'm guilty of stalking other peoples charts including yours slh! well hopefully my supper of a blizzard and movie popcorn does the trick tonight lol...we went to the zookeeper and it was hilarious...must see!

Hey :flower: Any chance you could stalk mine for a bit and tell me what you think? :blush:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

bexsy said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexsy said:
> 
> 
> im on day cd20 and still getting highs
> i ordered one ov those readings off gail on ebay and she said i wud conceive in october and find out in november with a little girl
> 
> i was soo worried that she was goin to sy she couldnt see me having any more children lol
> 
> how is everyone gettin on 2day :)
> 
> I can't remember, is this your first month using the cbfm? I got highs this past month until cd27! I've gotten really good at reading the sticks so I knew the day before my peak. Is your lh line getting any darker yet?Click to expand...
> 
> hiya yes this is my1st month using the cbfm wen i peed on the stick this morning i had no lines on there at all but it still came out as high on my machine so dont know whats goin on :(Click to expand...

It says your not supposed to read the sticks..just go by the machine and get baby dancing!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LilMissCheer said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Lol I've tried that too! And when I have time I'm guilty of stalking other peoples charts including yours slh! well hopefully my supper of a blizzard and movie popcorn does the trick tonight lol...we went to the zookeeper and it was hilarious...must see!
> 
> Hey :flower: Any chance you could stalk mine for a bit and tell me what you think? :blush:Click to expand...

Hmmm hard to say because your 9dpo temp is pretty much the same as last cycle....I dont want to ruin your day though because you dont have much to compare! Anything can happen doll just have to wait and see


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?


----------



## SLH

Cd 26 and my machine is still asking for sticks. Last cycle I had to push the m button on cd27. 
It's 7dpo and my temperature is still high. Higher than last time at 7dpo. I'm happy because this means my lp is more than 7 days. Back in January it was only 5 days and in april it was 7 days, so I have come a long way. My goal is to not get AF before tuesday. That would make my luteal phase 11 days. Well, actually my goal is to not get a period at all, but if it's not meant to be this month I hope AF doesn't come before Tuesday. 

I'm still eagerly awaiting my at home sperm test. I guess it's taking forever because I live so far away and it is coming from Washington. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sara35

Hello :) 1st cycle with CBFM - 2 peaks on CD 13 and 14 on a 28 day cycle and got my BFP this morning... YAY to CBFM

1st cycle with clomid 50 mg day 3-7 

:dust:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?

A few days ago I woke up at like 5 took my temperature went back to sleep woke up at 8 took my temp again and it was the exact same so I'm not sure how accurate it would be. I would just do it anyway though I like the temperature it gave you.


----------



## SLH

Sara35 said:


> Hello :) 1st cycle with CBFM - 2 peaks on CD 13 and 14 on a 28 day cycle and got my BFP this morning... YAY to CBFM
> 
> 1st cycle with clomid 50 mg day 3-7
> 
> :dust:

Yaaay! That's so exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sara35 said:


> Hello :) 1st cycle with CBFM - 2 peaks on CD 13 and 14 on a 28 day cycle and got my BFP this morning... YAY to CBFM
> 
> 1st cycle with clomid 50 mg day 3-7
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!! SUPER jealous!! :) :happydance: H&H 9 months!! :) Gives me hope though because if no BFP this month I'm doing 50mg of clomid days 3-7


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Cd 26 and my machine is still asking for sticks. Last cycle I had to push the m button on cd27.
> It's 7dpo and my temperature is still high. Higher than last time at 7dpo. I'm happy because this means my lp is more than 7 days. Back in January it was only 5 days and in april it was 7 days, so I have come a long way. My goal is to not get AF before tuesday. That would make my luteal phase 11 days. Well, actually my goal is to not get a period at all, but if it's not meant to be this month I hope AF doesn't come before Tuesday.
> 
> I'm still eagerly awaiting my at home sperm test. I guess it's taking forever because I live so far away and it is coming from Washington.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

I stopped turning mine on, but it didn't even ask for a stick on my second peak. That's very exciting about your LP! Mine has gotten a little longer too! I hope your temps stay up and you dont get AF at all!! That's funny about you saying you like that temp better. I do too but my temp has never been that high...so I think it would've been around 98.1-98.2 since I went to sleep for not even an hour and my temp was .1 higher. We'll see tomorrow!! I hope I hope I hope it doesn't drop!


----------



## trixie79

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?

i would put in your adjusted temp as you would have had 3 hours of solid sleep before getting up. i hope it stays high for you.....my temps wer like yours the month i got my bfp so good luck.....oh and i was constantly adjusting the temps that month!!!:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

trixie79 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?
> 
> i would put in your adjusted temp as you would have had 3 hours of solid sleep before getting up. i hope it stays high for you.....my temps wer like yours the month i got my bfp so good luck.....oh and i was constantly adjusting the temps that month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you thank you thank you! :) congrats on your bfp! What dpo did you get your bfp?


----------



## Pookabear

finger crossed for you Gdane , Ladies...I'm on cd 14 and not even a high, its so depressing I got all highs last month util 15 and 16 and got my peak, I'm so scared that i'm not going to ovuate at all this cycle because I don't yet have any signs of O, I know its only my 2nd cycle usiing cbfm but I really want my bfp, which I know we all do lol but Im impatient any words of encouragement would be appreciated


----------



## Future Mama

Pookabear said:


> finger crossed for you Gdane , Ladies...I'm on cd 14 and not even a high, its so depressing I got all highs last month util 15 and 16 and got my peak, I'm so scared that i'm not going to ovuate at all this cycle because I don't yet have any signs of O, I know its only my 2nd cycle usiing cbfm but I really want my bfp, which I know we all do lol but Im impatient any words of encouragement would be appreciated

You may not get any highs this month. I've had a couple months where the monitor went from low to peak so don't give up yet!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> finger crossed for you Gdane , Ladies...I'm on cd 14 and not even a high, its so depressing I got all highs last month util 15 and 16 and got my peak, I'm so scared that i'm not going to ovuate at all this cycle because I don't yet have any signs of O, I know its only my 2nd cycle usiing cbfm but I really want my bfp, which I know we all do lol but Im impatient any words of encouragement would be appreciated

Keep going hun. I almost gave up too then I had a magarita the next day...peak! Dont stress it will delay ovulation! Go have a good time tonight


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> finger crossed for you Gdane , Ladies...I'm on cd 14 and not even a high, its so depressing I got all highs last month util 15 and 16 and got my peak, I'm so scared that i'm not going to ovuate at all this cycle because I don't yet have any signs of O, I know its only my 2nd cycle usiing cbfm but I really want my bfp, which I know we all do lol but Im impatient any words of encouragement would be appreciated

I ovulated late this month. I thought it wasn't going to happen, but on cd19 it did.


----------



## SLH

I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.


----------



## SLH

trixie79 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?
> 
> i would put in your adjusted temp as you would have had 3 hours of solid sleep before getting up. i hope it stays high for you.....my temps wer like yours the month i got my bfp so good luck.....oh and i was constantly adjusting the temps that month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I woke up a half hour earlier today. Maybe I should adjust my temps. I did originally, but I though 36.8 was too high.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.

Good luck! 

I just been to docs about earache which he says is stress related lol. need to chill out me thinks! Gotta go back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant to get the ball rolling


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.

I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?


----------



## babyforus

I just found this thread. I am using the CBFM monitor this month for the first time! I got lows the whole time until yesterday when I got peak- no high and peak again this morning. I had ov pains yesterday both sides at different times???? weird and am crampy on the right side today. I would have thought from what I read that I would ov today since it is the second peak day but I did test pos the night before the first peak on an ic. I am also taking fertilaid I dont know if it will help but figured it won't hurt.


----------



## babyforus

Sara35 said:


> Hello :) 1st cycle with CBFM - 2 peaks on CD 13 and 14 on a 28 day cycle and got my BFP this morning... YAY to CBFM
> 
> 1st cycle with clomid 50 mg day 3-7
> 
> :dust:

Yeah!!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?Click to expand...

I haven't had any tests yet. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound today, so i'm going on Monday for that. What's a hsg? I guess this is stuff the fertility specialist will do? My doctor was going to refer me to a regular gynecologist, but here in Canada you are referred to every specialist so it would have taken 9 months to see one. Instead she decided to refer me to a fertility specialist to get things going faster. She said it shouldn't take long to hear from them, so if I don't hear anything by mid week I will call them to make sure they got the referral going. My husbands sa wasn't done, but I did order my at home test so we'll see what that says. I will also ask the doctor about getting a real sa done especially if I have hard time with my test. It says it tests all three areas.
I'm really hoping I don't need an appointment and I get my bfp next week, but that's not likely.
I'm sure we will get our bfp's after seeing specialists. :dust:


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I just been to docs about earache which he says is stress related lol. need to chill out me thinks! Gotta go back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant to get the ball rollingClick to expand...

Thank you. 3 months is a long time so hopefully you get a bfp before then and don't need to see anyone.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I just been to docs about earache which he says is stress related lol. need to chill out me thinks! Gotta go back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant to get the ball rollingClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. 3 months is a long time so hopefully you get a bfp before then and don't need to see anyone.Click to expand...

I hope so too :) just a shame nothing gets considered til after the 12 months I think! fxd tho lol x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any tests yet. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound today, so i'm going on Monday for that. What's a hsg? I guess this is stuff the fertility specialist will do? My doctor was going to refer me to a regular gynecologist, but here in Canada you are referred to every specialist so it would have taken 9 months to see one. Instead she decided to refer me to a fertility specialist to get things going faster. She said it shouldn't take long to hear from them, so if I don't hear anything by mid week I will call them to make sure they got the referral going. My husbands sa wasn't done, but I did order my at home test so we'll see what that says. I will also ask the doctor about getting a real sa done especially if I have hard time with my test. It says it tests all three areas.
> I'm really hoping I don't need an appointment and I get my bfp next week, but that's not likely.
> I'm sure we will get our bfp's after seeing specialists. :dust:Click to expand...

Heck ya!! Hopefully you get your bfp this month and you wont have to worry about it! :) :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

babyforus said:


> I just found this thread. I am using the CBFM monitor this month for the first time! I got lows the whole time until yesterday when I got peak- no high and peak again this morning. I had ov pains yesterday both sides at different times???? weird and am crampy on the right side today. I would have thought from what I read that I would ov today since it is the second peak day but I did test pos the night before the first peak on an ic. I am also taking fertilaid I dont know if it will help but figured it won't hurt.

Welcome welcome!! :dust:


----------



## SLH

I have been technically trying for over a year, but have been really trying since March. My doctor said because I have been having unprotected sex since coming off of depo provera in January 2010 she would refer me anyways. I don't know how long I would say I have been trying, but I have wanted a baby the week after my last depo shot. If I had to wait until March of next year I would go insane.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any tests yet. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound today, so i'm going on Monday for that. What's a hsg? I guess this is stuff the fertility specialist will do? My doctor was going to refer me to a regular gynecologist, but here in Canada you are referred to every specialist so it would have taken 9 months to see one. Instead she decided to refer me to a fertility specialist to get things going faster. She said it shouldn't take long to hear from them, so if I don't hear anything by mid week I will call them to make sure they got the referral going. My husbands sa wasn't done, but I did order my at home test so we'll see what that says. I will also ask the doctor about getting a real sa done especially if I have hard time with my test. It says it tests all three areas.
> I'm really hoping I don't need an appointment and I get my bfp next week, but that's not likely.
> I'm sure we will get our bfp's after seeing specialists. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Heck ya!! Hopefully you get your bfp this month and you wont have to worry about it! :) :dust:Click to expand...

Don't ask me why, but I have a strong feeling that you are pregnant. I even had a dream about you last night. You came here to tell us of your bfp. I think i'm just on this forum too much LOL, but let's hope it's true.
:dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any tests yet. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound today, so i'm going on Monday for that. What's a hsg? I guess this is stuff the fertility specialist will do? My doctor was going to refer me to a regular gynecologist, but here in Canada you are referred to every specialist so it would have taken 9 months to see one. Instead she decided to refer me to a fertility specialist to get things going faster. She said it shouldn't take long to hear from them, so if I don't hear anything by mid week I will call them to make sure they got the referral going. My husbands sa wasn't done, but I did order my at home test so we'll see what that says. I will also ask the doctor about getting a real sa done especially if I have hard time with my test. It says it tests all three areas.
> I'm really hoping I don't need an appointment and I get my bfp next week, but that's not likely.
> I'm sure we will get our bfp's after seeing specialists. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Heck ya!! Hopefully you get your bfp this month and you wont have to worry about it! :) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me why, but I have a strong feeling that you are pregnant. I even had a dream about you last night. You came here to tell us of your bfp. I think i'm just on this forum too much LOL, but let's hope it's true.
> :dust:Click to expand...

You made my day :) been walking around beaming since I read this


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I was referred to a fertility specialist today. I'm so excited that I will finally be able to get on the right track.
> 
> I'm seeing a fertility specialist on August 22 also. I'm excited to get some answers and start with whatever treatment may be necessary to get our bfp! Have you had an hsg and has your husband had a sa done yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any tests yet. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound today, so i'm going on Monday for that. What's a hsg? I guess this is stuff the fertility specialist will do? My doctor was going to refer me to a regular gynecologist, but here in Canada you are referred to every specialist so it would have taken 9 months to see one. Instead she decided to refer me to a fertility specialist to get things going faster. She said it shouldn't take long to hear from them, so if I don't hear anything by mid week I will call them to make sure they got the referral going. My husbands sa wasn't done, but I did order my at home test so we'll see what that says. I will also ask the doctor about getting a real sa done especially if I have hard time with my test. It says it tests all three areas.
> I'm really hoping I don't need an appointment and I get my bfp next week, but that's not likely.
> I'm sure we will get our bfp's after seeing specialists. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Heck ya!! Hopefully you get your bfp this month and you wont have to worry about it! :) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask me why, but I have a strong feeling that you are pregnant. I even had a dream about you last night. You came here to tell us of your bfp. I think i'm just on this forum too much LOL, but let's hope it's true.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You made my day :) been walking around beaming since I read thisClick to expand...

I'm no psychic, but there's gotta be a reason why I feel this way.


----------



## Future Mama

Have you tested yet GdaneMom? Your chart looks really good!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just got my first 2bar high :) on CD16 :)


----------



## trixie79

GdaneMom4now said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about double posting but figured this was easier :) how accurate its temp adjusting? My stupid dog woke me up probably 130am finally got up at 2am. Took my temp it was 98 my temp normally goes up the longer I sleep....I normally temp at 345am. So I did that calculator on whens my baby and it came up with 98.35. Which believe me I love seeing that lol but I dont know if I can trust it...like at 317 I woke up again to her whining and temp was 98.1....so I'm thinking just putting it at 98.2...I talkedwhen up got up and everything soooo...what should I do?
> 
> i would put in your adjusted temp as you would have had 3 hours of solid sleep before getting up. i hope it stays high for you.....my temps wer like yours the month i got my bfp so good luck.....oh and i was constantly adjusting the temps that month!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you! :) congrats on your bfp! What dpo did you get your bfp?Click to expand...

i got a v.v.v faint on 9 dpo and on a frer at 10dpo it was faint but ther....
i didnt test after that!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

God work mrs b! Yes I tested yesterday...bfn. Usually my temp starts droppin at 10dpo. I did drink a little last night but my temp is highest it had ever been! Now I can't sleep because if a snoring husband and excitement!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Bfn at 10dpo....with an IC hmmm.


----------



## SLH

Cd 27 and my monitor stopped asking for sticks today. The m button is flashing and I hope I don't have to push it again until I need to use it for ttc#2. 
I'm also excited because at 8dpo my temperature hasnt dropped which hopefully means my lp is getting longer. I was so expecting it to drop today because it always drops around 7 or 8 dpo. 

Yay Mrs B for your high. You should get a peak any day now. Get :sex:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Bfn at 10dpo....with an IC hmmm.

That doesn't mean anything especially if it was done with an IC. My IC's are being mailed to me right now. I have 1 FRER left and plan on using it 11dpo if of course AF doesn't come.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Bfn at 10dpo....with an IC hmmm.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything especially if it was done with an IC. My IC's are being mailed to me right now. I have 1 FRER left and plan on using it 11dpo if of course AF doesn't come.Click to expand...

Yay! I'm trying to lengthen my lp too :) I'm very excited for you..:happydance: your chart looks awesome! I have a answer strip ic and frer. I'm planning on using ic and answer tomorrow and possibly frer because usually I get my af 12dpo. stay away witchyy


----------



## jwalk16

Hi~Hope I can join. I just started using a CBFM today. 7th cycle TTC, 1st using the CBFM.


----------



## SLH

jwalk16 said:


> Hi~Hope I can join. I just started using a CBFM today. 7th cycle TTC, 1st using the CBFM.

You must be so excited to poas on CD6. I hope the monitor is successful for you as it has been for others.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Bfn at 10dpo....with an IC hmmm.
> 
> That doesn't mean anything especially if it was done with an IC. My IC's are being mailed to me right now. I have 1 FRER left and plan on using it 11dpo if of course AF doesn't come.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I'm trying to lengthen my lp too :) I'm very excited for you..:happydance: your chart looks awesome! I have a answer strip ic and frer. I'm planning on using ic and answer tomorrow and possibly frer because usually I get my af 12dpo. stay away witchyyClick to expand...

There was a girl on here this week who was so upset because at 11 dpo her frer gave her a bfn. Then the next day she was so excited that the frer gave her a :bfp: You're not out yet, maybe the test is just too weak to pick up the hormone right now. I'm hoping and praying that's what it is! I think if you were to get your bfp I would be almost as excited if it were me getting a bfp. I really don't want to see you go through another long cycle! 
:dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Fingers crossed for you Gdane and SLH  I finally got a high reading today on day 15 so you ladies were right I must just running behind this month!! I hope this month wil be a bfp for all of us


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> Fingers crossed for you Gdane and SLH  I finally got a high reading today on day 15 so you ladies were right I must just running behind this month!! I hope this month wil be a bfp for all of us

Ya...we're pretty much right all the time :winkwink: lol!! I'm very happy for you!! Its so exciting huh!!? Thank you for the well wishes! :dust: to you too!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

jwalk16 said:


> Hi~Hope I can join. I just started using a CBFM today. 7th cycle TTC, 1st using the CBFM.

Welcome!!! We're totally awesome here. So if you're awesome, you can join. :dohh: ignore me, I'm kind of hyper today! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## SLH

I just bought a Clearblue digital test where it tells you how far along you are. It's more sensitive than a frer I think, so I wonder when I should test.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you Gdane sometimes I don't know what i woud do without you ladies, other peoplle just don't understand! your very welcome for the wishes and Thank you for mine too!!!! you ladies are great!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I just bought a Clearblue digital test where it tells you how far along you are. It's more sensitive than a frer I think, so I wonder when I should test.

I've never heard of this! Where do I find one? Lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I just bought a Clearblue digital test where it tells you how far along you are. It's more sensitive than a frer I think, so I wonder when I should test.




Pookabear said:


> Thank you Gdane sometimes I don't know what i woud do without you ladies, other peoplle just don't understand! your very welcome for the wishes and Thank you for mine too!!!! you ladies are great!

I hear ya there :) I think I drive dh nuts talking about and to you girls


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I just bought a Clearblue digital test where it tells you how far along you are. It's more sensitive than a frer I think, so I wonder when I should test.
> 
> I've never heard of this! Where do I find one? LolClick to expand...

I don't think they are available in the us. I think they are only available in the UK and in Canada. I see the commercials for them all of the time.
Isn't it funny how something is available in Canada but not the US? Usually, it's the other way around.


----------



## SLH

I hate it when I have to go to Buffalo for everything.


----------



## SLH

I think i'm out this month. My chart is starting to take a bad curve that seems to be going downwards. If I were pregnant my temps would be going up, right? It's only down by .03 degrees, but that's still scary.
Hurry up AF so I can go on to a new month. 

I'm not gettig my horrible pms leg pain like I usually do, so I guess I still have that as hope.


----------



## caity86

Hi girls :)
I rlly need some advice. I got my first high reading today on the cbfm and this is my first month using it, and I dont wanna get too excited cause Im wondering if the monitor just gives you automatic highs around cd9/10 before it gets to know ur body, does this happen? I rlly hope I o! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

caity86 said:


> Hi girls :)
> I rlly need some advice. I got my first high reading today on the cbfm and this is my first month using it, and I dont wanna get too excited cause Im wondering if the monitor just gives you automatic highs around cd9/10 before it gets to know ur body, does this happen? I rlly hope I o! xxxxxxxxxx

My first month using it also and my 1st high came in yesterday on CD16 so I would say no its a true reading, good luck xx


----------



## SLH

caity86 said:


> Hi girls :)
> I rlly need some advice. I got my first high reading today on the cbfm and this is my first month using it, and I dont wanna get too excited cause Im wondering if the monitor just gives you automatic highs around cd9/10 before it gets to know ur body, does this happen? I rlly hope I o! xxxxxxxxxx

The only high that's programmed is the high following the second peak.


----------



## Pookabear

Dont count yourself out SLH you that didn't go down much, keep your head up!! And Gdane I believe you can get those tests in the Us Ive never purchased one but have seen them at walgreens and I think walmart as well


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> I think i'm out this month. My chart is starting to take a bad curve that seems to be going downwards. If I were pregnant my temps would be going up, right? It's only down by .03 degrees, but that's still scary.
> Hurry up AF so I can go on to a new month.
> 
> I'm not gettig my horrible pms leg pain like I usually do, so I guess I still have that as hope.

You think that is bad? Look at mine! Went to bed super late so I took it late but still only after three hours...ugh I doing know if I should waste a test or not. I think yours sil looks awesome


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :)
> I rlly need some advice. I got my first high reading today on the cbfm and this is my first month using it, and I dont wanna get too excited cause Im wondering if the monitor just gives you automatic highs around cd9/10 before it gets to know ur body, does this happen? I rlly hope I o! xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> The only high that's programmed is the high following the second peak.Click to expand...

What they said


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Dont count yourself out SLH you that didn't go down much, keep your head up!! And Gdane I believe you can get those tests in the Us Ive never purchased one but have seen them at walgreens and I think walmart as well

Thank you for the encouragement! I'm a bit worried, but we'll see what happens tomorrow. I want to test but i'm afraid. Usually my temperatures are really low by 9dpo, but this month I took vitamin b so I hope it helped my luteal phase.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out this month. My chart is starting to take a bad curve that seems to be going downwards. If I were pregnant my temps would be going up, right? It's only down by .03 degrees, but that's still scary.
> Hurry up AF so I can go on to a new month.
> 
> I'm not gettig my horrible pms leg pain like I usually do, so I guess I still have that as hope.
> 
> You think that is bad? Look at mine! Went to bed super late so I took it late but still only after three hours...ugh I doing know if I should waste a test or not. I think yours sil looks awesomeClick to expand...

Like you said, you went to bed late and woke up late so I would just disregard that temperature if I were you. I am worried about my temps today, but everyone keeps saying that as long as they're above the cover line they are good so the same thing goes for you.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out this month. My chart is starting to take a bad curve that seems to be going downwards. If I were pregnant my temps would be going up, right? It's only down by .03 degrees, but that's still scary.
> Hurry up AF so I can go on to a new month.
> 
> I'm not gettig my horrible pms leg pain like I usually do, so I guess I still have that as hope.
> 
> You think that is bad? Look at mine! Went to bed super late so I took it late but still only after three hours...ugh I doing know if I should waste a test or not. I think yours sil looks awesomeClick to expand...
> 
> Like you said, you went to bed late and woke up late so I would just disregard that temperature if I were you. I am worried about my temps today, but everyone keeps saying that as long as they're above the cover line they are good so the same thing goes for you.Click to expand...

Thanks, but if you read my journal you'll see why I'm so convinced...AF is due tomorrow and still not even a faint line... I think its time to start thinking about buying more conceive plus. :( Yours on the other hand...looks phenomenal. I think you should test :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

I'm out...again :cry:

Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning. 

Bring on month 6 :winkwink:


----------



## Future Mama

LilMissCheer said:


> I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning.
> 
> Bring on month 6 :winkwink:

:hugs: I'm sorry, I hope next month is lucky for you. :dust:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Future Mama said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning.
> 
> Bring on month 6 :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry, I hope next month is lucky for you. :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:

Right, this month, I'm giving it some welly. I've done some research and i'm gonna take (on top of my Folic acid) B6, B12 and Agnus Castus. 

Let's see how that goes. Anyone experienced any of these while ttc? :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LilMissCheer said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning.
> 
> Bring on month 6 :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry, I hope next month is lucky for you. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Right, this month, I'm giving it some welly. I've done some research and i'm gonna take (on top of my Folic acid) B6, B12 and Agnus Castus.
> 
> Let's see how that goes. Anyone experienced any of these while ttc? :flower:Click to expand...

 all of the above...what do you want to know?


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning.
> 
> Bring on month 6 :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry, I hope next month is lucky for you. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Right, this month, I'm giving it some welly. I've done some research and i'm gonna take (on top of my Folic acid) B6, B12 and Agnus Castus.
> 
> Let's see how that goes. Anyone experienced any of these while ttc? :flower:Click to expand...

Take a B complex instead of the B6 and B12 individually because I hear in order for the B6 to work it needs all of the other B vitamins.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out this month. My chart is starting to take a bad curve that seems to be going downwards. If I were pregnant my temps would be going up, right? It's only down by .03 degrees, but that's still scary.
> Hurry up AF so I can go on to a new month.
> 
> I'm not gettig my horrible pms leg pain like I usually do, so I guess I still have that as hope.
> 
> You think that is bad? Look at mine! Went to bed super late so I took it late but still only after three hours...ugh I doing know if I should waste a test or not. I think yours sil looks awesomeClick to expand...
> 
> Like you said, you went to bed late and woke up late so I would just disregard that temperature if I were you. I am worried about my temps today, but everyone keeps saying that as long as they're above the cover line they are good so the same thing goes for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but if you read my journal you'll see why I'm so convinced...AF is due tomorrow and still not even a faint line... I think its time to start thinking about buying more conceive plus. :( Yours on the other hand...looks phenomenal. I think you should test :)Click to expand...

Journal? I just started one today lol. I figured i'm missing something on this site and since I have already posted over 1000 posts, I figured why not write in a journal too. It will help to get my vents out without bothering everyone on the forum.
I'm going to read your journal now. I still think there's hope though. I'm going to stay positive for you.


----------



## LilMissCheer

SLH said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> Spotting and period pains and temp drop this morning.
> 
> Bring on month 6 :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry, I hope next month is lucky for you. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Right, this month, I'm giving it some welly. I've done some research and i'm gonna take (on top of my Folic acid) B6, B12 and Agnus Castus.
> 
> Let's see how that goes. Anyone experienced any of these while ttc? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Take a B complex instead of the B6 and B12 individually because I hear in order for the B6 to work it needs all of the other B vitamins.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: Will get some tomorrow. I just feel like I have to do something different. I feel like a bit of a failure and need to feel like i'm trying something new. This will be month five on the monitor and we are doing everything right. I just don;t understand why it's not happening for us :nope:

Anyway, heads up eh? And :dust: to everyone waiting and wondering :thumbup:


----------



## Pookabear

Aww keep your head up lil miss cheer!! I always getting spotting before af too and can never figure out why, It is only my 2nd cycle on the cbfm but If I don't get bfp this cycle I'm going to start a b complex as well! I wish you luck on your next cycle and hope to see your bfp soon

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you SLH and Gdane as well you both have helped me tremendously and i really appreciate it


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Aww keep your head up lil miss cheer!! I always getting spotting before af too and can never figure out why, It is only my 2nd cycle on the cbfm but If I don't get bfp this cycle I'm going to start a b complex as well! I wish you luck on your next cycle and hope to see your bfp soon
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you SLH and Gdane as well you both have helped me tremendously and i really appreciate it

What CD are you on again? I hope you get a bfp this month and don't need to go on a third month. I don't want to use mine for a third month in a row either.


----------



## Pookabear

Im no where near close yet lol! Im going on cd 17 and got high readings yesterday and today, I think my peak is on its way so im going to dtd as much as possible, thank u for hoping for me, it means so much! I think your chart still looks great and hope this. Bfp for you!! Do u have any symptons as yet?


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry I asked about symptoms I just read your journal and it looks promising to me fingers crossed for you, get that bfp!!!!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Sorry I asked about symptoms I just read your journal and it looks promising to me fingers crossed for you, get that bfp!!!!!

Thanks. My temPerature dropped today so all of my symptoms were in my head :brat: AF should be here any minute now. Which sucks because my lp is too short. I had so many fake symptoms which drove me nuts. I don't want to go through that every month. I can't wait to see the fertility specialist. I was referred to one on Friday so maybe they will figure this out. Now it's off to the drugstore to pick up my pain killers for cramps. 

You should get your peak any day now. I got mine on cd18 this month and on cd15 last month. I was so excited during both peaks but the next Peak I get won't be so exciting.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I asked about symptoms I just read your journal and it looks promising to me fingers crossed for you, get that bfp!!!!!
> 
> Thanks. My temPerature dropped today so all of my symptoms were in my head :brat: AF should be here any minute now. Which sucks because my lp is too short. I had so many fake symptoms which drove me nuts. I don't want to go through that every month. I can't wait to see the fertility specialist. I was referred to one on Friday so maybe they will figure this out. Now it's off to the drugstore to pick up my pain killers for cramps.
> 
> You should get your peak any day now. I got mine on cd18 this month and on cd15 last month. I was so excited during both peaks but the next Peak I get won't be so exciting.Click to expand...

Although it's shorter, it will get longer, mine was 10days when I started!! After a few months, I'm up to 12...thinking AF is going to show today. My chart is depressing now.


----------



## bexsy

hiya everyone just woundered if someone could help me

i am on day cd24 so switched my machine on and it hasnt asked me to pee on a stick is this normal
i have had highs since cd8
thanks for any replys in advance :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi ladies, just to update you - got my BFP today 14dpo, 2nd cycle with the CBFM :)


----------



## Pookabear

So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> Hi ladies, just to update you - got my BFP today 14dpo, 2nd cycle with the CBFM :)

OMG OMG OMG :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I can't believe how excited I am for you. That's fabulous news! You made my day a whole lot better thanks for sharing that wonderful news. I wish you all the best and I hope you have a healthy and happy nine months! I hope you'll stay in touch and let us know how things are progressing.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!

Thank you :) I'm probably going to be depressed for a couple of days of course, but i'll get over it. There's always September. For the longest time I have been saying how I want a bfp for my birthday in September so maybe it will happen then. I would love to test on my birthday morning and see a bfp.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies, course I'll stick around!


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations Rachael!! H&H 9 months! Come join us on the CBFM grads thread! :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Rachael1981 said:


> Hi ladies, just to update you - got my BFP today 14dpo, 2nd cycle with the CBFM :)

Congrats!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!
> 
> Thank you :) I'm probably going to be depressed for a couple of days of course, but i'll get over it. There's always September. For the longest time I have been saying how I want a bfp for my birthday in September so maybe it will happen then. I would love to test on my birthday morning and see a bfp.Click to expand...

September is my birthday month too!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!
> 
> Thank you :) I'm probably going to be depressed for a couple of days of course, but i'll get over it. There's always September. For the longest time I have been saying how I want a bfp for my birthday in September so maybe it will happen then. I would love to test on my birthday morning and see a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> September is my birthday month too!Click to expand...

I hope your Clomid brings on early ovulation so you can test in September too.


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> Hi ladies, just to update you - got my BFP today 14dpo, 2nd cycle with the CBFM :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
omg!omg!
im so happy for you....i told you it would happen! i feel like i helped you along the way so im giving myself a pat on the back!!!!!you will have to forward the cbfm on to mamicoch now!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have no idea how long my cycle is going to be this month! Im on CD18, my third day of high, looks like a long one! x


----------



## SLH

You should get a peak soon. I think I had 4 highs the first time and 6 highs the second time.

Well, it's time for me to check the mail to see if my at home sperm test thingy is here. I can't wait to play with it. lol.

I know AF is on the way, but i'm still getting fake symptoms. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hows that work then? 

I was really hoping that my cyle of 29 days last month was a start of having decent length cycles!! xx


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Hows that work then?
> 
> I was really hoping that my cyle of 29 days last month was a start of having decent length cycles!! xx

You could ovulate tomorrow and have a 32 day cycle. A couple of days doesn't make a difference I dont' think.


----------



## Mrs.B.

This month is full of lot of learning! Cant believe how much there is! 

How does the home :spermy: test work? x


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats rachael!! good luck everyone else xxxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!
> 
> Thank you :) I'm probably going to be depressed for a couple of days of course, but i'll get over it. There's always September. For the longest time I have been saying how I want a bfp for my birthday in September so maybe it will happen then. I would love to test on my birthday morning and see a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> September is my birthday month too!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your Clomid brings on early ovulation so you can test in September too.Click to expand...

You and me both..I'm so sick of these long cycles! This cycle will be the shortest since January!! AF show yet? She hasn't for me, but I've been cramping, last cycle, it showed up in the after noon.


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats Rachel!!

:dust: for everyone else!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to heaar it slh and gdane, I know how dissappointing it is!! I hope that you both get your bfps next month, I really thought u both had it this month!! Hugs to you both!! Wow rachael congrats that Is awesome!!!
> 
> Thank you :) I'm probably going to be depressed for a couple of days of course, but i'll get over it. There's always September. For the longest time I have been saying how I want a bfp for my birthday in September so maybe it will happen then. I would love to test on my birthday morning and see a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> September is my birthday month too!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your Clomid brings on early ovulation so you can test in September too.Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both..I'm so sick of these long cycles! This cycle will be the shortest since January!! AF show yet? She hasn't for me, but I've been cramping, last cycle, it showed up in the after noon.Click to expand...

Nope she hasn't arrived yet, and i'm still having fake symptoms. I have been having bad af cramps since 5 or 6 dpo which is unusual. tmi, but i feel very wet down there and I have to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes and that's usually a sign she's coming :( I have the worst periods ever, so i'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Rachael1981

trixie79 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just to update you - got my BFP today 14dpo, 2nd cycle with the CBFM :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> omg!omg!
> im so happy for you....i told you it would happen! i feel like i helped you along the way so im giving myself a pat on the back!!!!!you will have to forward the cbfm on to mamicoch now!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

I will indeed! I've even got 11 sticks she can have :D


----------



## Future Mama

SLH said:


> You should get a peak soon. I think I had 4 highs the first time and 6 highs the second time.
> 
> Well, it's time for me to check the mail to see if my at home sperm test thingy is here. I can't wait to play with it. lol.
> 
> I know AF is on the way, but i'm still getting fake symptoms. Why do I do this to myself?

I just used my microscope for the first time and it was so cool! I saw tons of dh's swimmers moving like crazy! It definitely made me feel better to actually see them swimming.


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> You should get a peak soon. I think I had 4 highs the first time and 6 highs the second time.
> 
> Well, it's time for me to check the mail to see if my at home sperm test thingy is here. I can't wait to play with it. lol.
> 
> I know AF is on the way, but i'm still getting fake symptoms. Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> I just used my microscope for the first time and it was so cool! I saw tons of dh's swimmers moving like crazy! It definitely made me feel better to actually see them swimming.Click to expand...

You got one? COOL! Where they swimming normally? People say that they do experiments like mix their fertile cm with their dh sperm and see if they can still swim. Mine wasn't in the mail today, so hopefully tomorrow. 

As it turns out all of my symptoms were fake. AF started today, but it's not heavy yet. I guess I will be pressing the _m_ button tomorrow on cd30. I think I might be testing on the 10th of september. That's if I ovulate early.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Still no af cramping and bloated though maybe tonightor early morning if thats the case I'll have 13 day lp :)


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Still no af cramping and bloated though maybe tonightor early morning if thats the case I'll have 13 day lp :)

I'm still hoping that you are pregnant. I'm sure af will be here for me tomorrow. I wonder if that would give me a 9 or 10 day luteal phase. I'm only spotting today. What do you think it was that increased your lp? My B complex is not working for me.


----------



## Pookabear

Aww ladies i wish there were more bfps here this month!! It breaks my heart seeing you ladies upset because I know exactly what it feels like! Im hoping we get lots of bfps next month!! I am on cd 17 and read 3 days high on monitor so far, I have had ewcm for two days now and I'm so impatient waiting for my peak!! Maybe it will show itself tomorrow! Or maybe it wont show at all this month. Last month I got highs from day 6 to day 15 a peak and 16 peak. This month so far I have had lows days 8-14 then highs so far 15 thru 17. i hope that I have a long enough lp and I get a bfp


----------



## Shanna82

Hi Ladies, I just came across this thread while doing google searches about my CBFM test results. I am completely obsessing over them! :shrug:
So here is my dilemma...I am currently using CBFM while still breastfeeding my almost 9-month-old son. I got my first PPAF the day my son turned 8 months old, so I started using the CBFM for my next cycle. I started getting HIGH on CD19 thru CD24, then on CD25 it showed LOW. I never had a peak day. Is it possible that I haven't ovulated? I'm wondering if I should continue monitoring my cycle with OPKs. Or is breastfeeding totally going to through off my results?

Thanks for any advice! I am so confused at this point! :wacko:

I look forward to following all of you on your TTC journey! 

-- Shanna --


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Still no af cramping and bloated though maybe tonightor early morning if thats the case I'll have 13 day lp :)
> 
> I'm still hoping that you are pregnant. I'm sure af will be here for me tomorrow. I wonder if that would give me a 9 or 10 day luteal phase. I'm only spotting today. What do you think it was that increased your lp? My B complex is not working for me.Click to expand...

Yes it us the, b100 complex I honestly do think it is what helped it. Maybe just give yours a little more time or have you tried vitex? I'm hoping we both are but I doubtg it for me. Have you seen my mess of a chart? Lol it dropped big time today. And I tested with frer yesterday and no line at all


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Shanna82 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just came across this thread while doing google searches about my CBFM test results. I am completely obsessing over them! :shrug:
> So here is my dilemma...I am currently using CBFM while still breastfeeding my almost 9-month-old son. I got my first PPAF the day my son turned 8 months old, so I started using the CBFM for my next cycle. I started getting HIGH on CD19 thru CD24, then on CD25 it showed LOW. I never had a peak day. Is it possible that I haven't ovulated? I'm wondering if I should continue monitoring my cycle with OPKs. Or is breastfeeding totally going to through off my results?
> 
> Thanks for any advice! I am so confused at this point! :wacko:
> 
> I look forward to following all of you on your TTC journey!
> 
> -- Shanna --

:hi: I wish I could help you! I have only used it one cycle so hopefully someone can help you...welcome though and good luck!


----------



## Rachael1981

Shanna82 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just came across this thread while doing google searches about my CBFM test results. I am completely obsessing over them! :shrug:
> So here is my dilemma...I am currently using CBFM while still breastfeeding my almost 9-month-old son. I got my first PPAF the day my son turned 8 months old, so I started using the CBFM for my next cycle. I started getting HIGH on CD19 thru CD24, then on CD25 it showed LOW. I never had a peak day. Is it possible that I haven't ovulated? I'm wondering if I should continue monitoring my cycle with OPKs. Or is breastfeeding totally going to through off my results?
> 
> Thanks for any advice! I am so confused at this point! :wacko:
> 
> I look forward to following all of you on your TTC journey!
> 
> -- Shanna --

Hi Shanna, it is more than possible you ov'd! I used the CBFM for 2 cycles, both I only got Highs, no peaks, and I got my BFP this morning! I would suggest temping too as that will confirm ovulation even if the CBFM doesn't give you a peak :D


----------



## Pookabear

Rachael so happy for you!!! I hope I get as lucky as you this cycle!! I just havent gotten my peak yet, im hoping by tomorrow, I feel like i should have gotten it already because i have had ewcm the last two days, but then again last month I had it about two days prior to getting my peak, please rub some babydust off on me LOL, did you get any symptoms or spotting this month?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah rachael lets hear what you did and if any symptoms this month!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Still no af cramping and bloated though maybe tonightor early morning if thats the case I'll have 13 day lp :)
> 
> I'm still hoping that you are pregnant. I'm sure af will be here for me tomorrow. I wonder if that would give me a 9 or 10 day luteal phase. I'm only spotting today. What do you think it was that increased your lp? My B complex is not working for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it us the, b100 complex I honestly do think it is what helped it. Maybe just give yours a little more time or have you tried vitex? I'm hoping we both are but I doubtg it for me. Have you seen my mess of a chart? Lol it dropped big time today. And I tested with frer yesterday and no line at allClick to expand...

Af came today. It first started spotting and now it's light. Should I change my cycle on fertility friend, or should I start it tomorrow when I set my cbfm?
I want to take Vitex, but am afraid of it messing up my cycle. I'm going to research it more. The one thing I like about the vitamin b complex is that my pms was gone. I had awful physical symptoms, which I thought were from pregnancy lol, but no mental symptoms like I always get 2 days before af. I'm going to say it's because of the vitamin. I also think my luteal phase was lengthened by a bit. I'm sure next cycle it will be even longer.
There's a woman who left a thread earlier. She said she's ttc for her 2nd with the help of clomid. She said she conceived her first while on Clomid. I thought you would like to hear a success story.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Aww ladies i wish there were more bfps here this month!! It breaks my heart seeing you ladies upset because I know exactly what it feels like! Im hoping we get lots of bfps next month!! I am on cd 17 and read 3 days high on monitor so far, I have had ewcm for two days now and I'm so impatient waiting for my peak!! Maybe it will show itself tomorrow! Or maybe it wont show at all this month. Last month I got highs from day 6 to day 15 a peak and 16 peak. This month so far I have had lows days 8-14 then highs so far 15 thru 17. i hope that I have a long enough lp and I get a bfp

Thank you, you have made me feel better. I know that we will end our ttc journey soon with success. You should get a peak any day now. Even if you don't get a peak it's still possible to get pregnant. Racheal just did.
Having ewcm is a good thing, get to :sex: I hope this month is your month and we can start talking about pregnancy and babies instead of fertility monitors lol. I wish you all the best ttc and I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would change ff...because if you start full flowr later in the day you set cbfm the next morning...cbfm and your chart dont have to match exactly...but I'm no expert


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Aww ladies i wish there were more bfps here this month!! It breaks my heart seeing you ladies upset because I know exactly what it feels like! Im hoping we get lots of bfps next month!! I am on cd 17 and read 3 days high on monitor so far, I have had ewcm for two days now and I'm so impatient waiting for my peak!! Maybe it will show itself tomorrow! Or maybe it wont show at all this month. Last month I got highs from day 6 to day 15 a peak and 16 peak. This month so far I have had lows days 8-14 then highs so far 15 thru 17. i hope that I have a long enough lp and I get a bfp
> 
> Thank you, you have made me feel better. I know that we will end our ttc journey soon with success. You should get a peak any day now. Even if you don't get a peak it's still possible to get pregnant. Racheal just did.
> Having ewcm is a good thing, get to :sex: I hope this month is your month and we can start talking about pregnancy and babies instead of fertility monitors lol. I wish you all the best ttc and I hope it happens for you soon.Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I am glad to have been a help in makng you feel better!! and you are right we will end ttc journey with success and soon!! I hope i get a peak though It will just make me feel better lol! I am hoping when dh gets home we can get to bding, it makes it hard because we work two different shifts so i always feel like we are going to miss the right time lol but all we can do is our best! And i soooo agree when you say talk about pregnancy and babies instead of fertility monitors LOL I cant wait for that! I am going to try b complex next cycle if no bfp, and I bought vitex a month ago and got scared it would mess me up too so I didnt take it, we will see what happens I will keep you ladies posted about y peak etc. I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you this month as I always do, keep your head up It willhappen for us soon!


----------



## Rachael1981

Pookabear, I've had no symptoms and I think a less is more approach worked on the :sex: front. We dtd O-3, O-1 and O+2 and that's it! Thinking I'm going to be having a baby boy :rofl:


----------



## Pookabear

LOL Rachael ya never know!! 

Ladies, One thing i haven't noticed this month is the ov pains on one side, I got those last month the day before my peak but havent felt them this month, I know i could be reading too much into this but I have the ewcm so im just havent a hard time waiting for that peak LOL Do you ladies always get o pains? Last month I had them bad and for almost a week


----------



## Rachael1981

This cycle I didn't really feel any ov pains, just had EWCM. Never got a peak, only highs, and I ended up over riding FF about my Ov date because we didn't agree! I seriously thought I was out, so much so I stopped temping and changed my journal title to NTNP as we had decided to stop trying because of my new job :rofl:


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> LOL Rachael ya never know!!
> 
> Ladies, One thing i haven't noticed this month is the ov pains on one side, I got those last month the day before my peak but havent felt them this month, I know i could be reading too much into this but I have the ewcm so im just havent a hard time waiting for that peak LOL Do you ladies always get o pains? Last month I had them bad and for almost a week

I don't always get O pains and you ovulate after the peak so you may not get O pains until after the monitor peaks.


----------



## Pookabear

:sex:


Rachael1981 said:


> This cycle I didn't really feel any ov pains, just had EWCM. Never got a peak, only highs, and I ended up over riding FF about my Ov date because we didn't agree! I seriously thought I was out, so much so I stopped temping and changed my journal title to NTNP as we had decided to stop trying because of my new job :rofl:

Wow its crazy how things happen sometimes!! :haha: Now I don't feel so bad!! I got a peak last month, we will see this cycle, Ill just keep :sex: anyhow when our schedules let us :haha:..I only temped a few days this cycle, but I have had trouble sleeping here and there so I stopped the last few days, I need to start back!! Well we will see where this cycle takes me!! Extremely happy for you, it worked out when you least expected it, that is what people say happens lol... so was your o date right or ffs?


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SLH, very true lol sometimes I look to much into things!


----------



## LilMissCheer

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Still no af cramping and bloated though maybe tonightor early morning if thats the case I'll have 13 day lp :)
> 
> I'm still hoping that you are pregnant. I'm sure af will be here for me tomorrow. I wonder if that would give me a 9 or 10 day luteal phase. I'm only spotting today. What do you think it was that increased your lp? My B complex is not working for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it us the, b100 complex I honestly do think it is what helped it. Maybe just give yours a little more time or have you tried vitex? I'm hoping we both are but I doubtg it for me. Have you seen my mess of a chart? Lol it dropped big time today. And I tested with frer yesterday and no line at allClick to expand...

I have to admit, i've just been sat admiring the amazing crash and burn of my temps :flower: Hopefully both our temps will stay nice and high next month :happydance:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Congrats Rachel :thumbup:

You must be over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Pookabear said:


> :sex:
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> This cycle I didn't really feel any ov pains, just had EWCM. Never got a peak, only highs, and I ended up over riding FF about my Ov date because we didn't agree! I seriously thought I was out, so much so I stopped temping and changed my journal title to NTNP as we had decided to stop trying because of my new job :rofl:
> 
> Wow its crazy how things happen sometimes!! :haha: Now I don't feel so bad!! I got a peak last month, we will see this cycle, Ill just keep :sex: anyhow when our schedules let us :haha:..I only temped a few days this cycle, but I have had trouble sleeping here and there so I stopped the last few days, I need to start back!! Well we will see where this cycle takes me!! Extremely happy for you, it worked out when you least expected it, that is what people say happens lol... so was your o date right or ffs?Click to expand...

Mine I think! Perfect 28 day cycle with ov on CD14!


----------



## Rachael1981

LilMissCheer said:


> Congrats Rachel :thumbup:
> 
> You must be over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks! I am! Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## dawny2523

HELP HELP HELP.................Please !!!!!

My CBFM seems to be stuck on day 9..............I did miss the testing window on day 8

Is it possible that the testing window has shifted ?

Thanks in advance 

Dawn x


----------



## elliep

Can I join?
I'm on my 2nd cycle using CBFM.
Not sure when to test though so lets say the 31st Aug


----------



## bexsy

hellooo ladies i am sooooo confused
i switched on my cbfm yesterday at the same time that i usually do and it didnt ask me to poas

so this morning i thought i would switch it on and see what it says and its asked for a stick
so i piac and dipped and the monitor read low :( :(
so i havent got a peak on my monitor this month i have had highs from day cd8 up intill cd23
has this happened to anyone else i dont know if i have ovulated so wud i b in the 2ww now
sorry for the long post...thanks


----------



## SLH

It's time to push the m button and move on to the next cycle grr.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Temp tanked even more below the cover line now...I was up all night checking to see if AF showed...she hasn't but my cervix is higher and softer so she'll be here anytime today. That makes me go from a 9-10 day LP to a 13 day lp over time! I gained a day every cycle with b100 complex!! So pretty excited! Upped my metformin today since I haven't had any side effects. Might be early but who knows...mom picked up clomid for me so I have to reset my monitor so it asks me for sticks in time... I'm taking 50mg cd3-7...once af starts this will be my 2nd cycle on CBFM.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

dawny2523 said:


> HELP HELP HELP.................Please !!!!!
> 
> My CBFM seems to be stuck on day 9..............I did miss the testing window on day 8
> 
> Is it possible that the testing window has shifted ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dawn x

I'm sorry I don't know!! WIsh I could help you! MAybe call the help line??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

elliep said:


> Can I join?
> I'm on my 2nd cycle using CBFM.
> Not sure when to test though so lets say the 31st Aug

:hi: Welcome!! Hopefully you love it here as much as we do!! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

bexsy said:


> hellooo ladies i am sooooo confused
> i switched on my cbfm yesterday at the same time that i usually do and it didnt ask me to poas
> 
> so this morning i thought i would switch it on and see what it says and its asked for a stick
> so i piac and dipped and the monitor read low :( :(
> so i havent got a peak on my monitor this month i have had highs from day cd8 up intill cd23
> has this happened to anyone else i dont know if i have ovulated so wud i b in the 2ww now
> sorry for the long post...thanks

Didn't I just read on a different post AF showed today??? Some people don't peak but still ovulate! Like Rachael who just got highs this month and just got her BFP! :) Sorry if AF showed...a lot of us would be in the same boat though! So you're not alone!:flower:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Temp tanked even more below the cover line now...I was up all night checking to see if AF showed...she hasn't but my cervix is higher and softer so she'll be here anytime today. That makes me go from a 9-10 day LP to a 13 day lp over time! I gained a day every cycle with b100 complex!! So pretty excited! Upped my metformin today since I haven't had any side effects. Might be early but who knows...mom picked up clomid for me so I have to reset my monitor so it asks me for sticks in time... I'm taking 50mg cd3-7...once af starts this will be my 2nd cycle on CBFM.

Im still holding on to hope that AF wont show for you. I'm not sure what the cp's mean, but don't pregnant people have high cervixes? 
I'm a bit relieved that AF is here now. I don't have to analyze my fake symptoms and I can start new and fresh. 
I'm sort of afraid that the b complex will delay ovulation like last month. I don't know if I want to trust it. 
Omg, I'm hearing on the radio that some 94 year old woman wants to get artificially inseminated, wtf? I hope I heard that wrong.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I guess I have never heard be complex delaying ovulation. I took vitex and b complex last cycle and have had my shortest cycle since jan this cycle but longest lp


----------



## SLH

Hmm, maybe it wasn't the vitamins then. I did go away for 10 days. I didn't go far, but I still travelled so maybe that was the reason. I wonder if I should get some Vitex. My cycles are normal and I ovulate, but I wonder if it would help with the lp or make ovulation better.

I'm really excited about getting my sperm microscope. It better be here today.


----------



## Pookabear

Guess what I got today? Finally a peak this month! I know I shouldn't get excited til I get a bfp but it makes me excited to at least know my body is working right, so it looks like ill be oing late this cycle, hopefully my lp does what its supposed to this cycle, we dtd on 14, 16, and this am on 18 so hopefully we can catch the egg this time


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry gdane, maybe september will be your month!! Slh that sounds neat let me know how it works!! Im hoping next month for u and gdane, and all the ladies waiting for their bfp


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: when do you normally ovulate? If your cycles are shorter and regular I wouldn't take vitex. 

Pook: thats awesome! See I toldyou were always right! Lol! I screamed the first peak I got! Then took a picture lol congrats get bd you will be ovulating soon!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Afternoon Ladies,

I am still on a 'high' waiting for peak... My hubby made the point yesterday that he hopes I get the peak soon as he is getting tired lol :blush: 

If we were to have a break today and I got my peak tomorrow would I have deminished our chances? We have BD 4 times in the last 3 days in hope to catch the egg but its no show yet lol x


----------



## Shanna82

Rachel, Congrats on your BFP!! Are you breastfeeding too? Is that why the monitor isn't seeing a peak...I know your levels of estrogen are super high while breastfeeding, so I was thinking that might through everything off. 

Congrats again on your BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

I got my peaks last time on 15 and 16, just a couple days behind, and that was my 1st cycle w cbfm! You ladies are always right!! Gotta love ya!! Im so excited I hope we bd enough, it can be so hard cause we work different schedules, but doing my best we will see!! Mrs.b I think it will be ok sometimes a break is good! We didn't get to dtd the night before my peak


----------



## SLH

Shanna82 said:


> Rachel, Congrats on your BFP!! Are you breastfeeding too? Is that why the monitor isn't seeing a peak...I know your levels of estrogen are super high while breastfeeding, so I was thinking that might through everything off.
> 
> Congrats again on your BFP!!! :happydance:

I didn't think you could get pregnant if you're breas feeding. I have a friend who has 4 kids and every time she was breast feeding she said she never got a period and she couldn't have kids because she was breast feeding.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> I am still on a 'high' waiting for peak... My hubby made the point yesterday that he hopes I get the peak soon as he is getting tired lol :blush:
> 
> If we were to have a break today and I got my peak tomorrow would I have deminished our chances? We have BD 4 times in the last 3 days in hope to catch the egg but its no show yet lol x

It all depends on when you ovulate. Some people ovulate on the high before and some ovulate on the high after the peaks. While some people ovulate on the peaks. The only way of really knowing is to take your bbt every day. 

For now I think you will be okay if you take a break. Just try to bd for the peaks and a couple of days after the peaks. Your egg also lives for up to 24 hours so you will be ok. I knew I was going to get my peak because of the sticks before. The high before the peak the estrogen line was very light and I could see the lh line was getting darker. I know you're not supposed to read the sticks, but those were my observations.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> I am still on a 'high' waiting for peak... My hubby made the point yesterday that he hopes I get the peak soon as he is getting tired lol :blush:
> 
> If we were to have a break today and I got my peak tomorrow would I have deminished our chances? We have BD 4 times in the last 3 days in hope to catch the egg but its no show yet lol x

If he is getting too tired, you could try to have sex every other high day just to make sure.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> I am still on a 'high' waiting for peak... My hubby made the point yesterday that he hopes I get the peak soon as he is getting tired lol :blush:
> 
> If we were to have a break today and I got my peak tomorrow would I have deminished our chances? We have BD 4 times in the last 3 days in hope to catch the egg but its no show yet lol x
> 
> It all depends on when you ovulate. Some people ovulate on the high before and some ovulate on the high after the peaks. While some people ovulate on the peaks. The only way of really knowing is to take your bbt every day.
> 
> For now I think you will be okay if you take a break. Just try to bd for the peaks and a couple of days after the peaks. Your egg also lives for up to 24 hours so you will be ok. I knew I was going to get my peak because of the sticks before. The high before the peak the estrogen line was very light and I could see the lh line was getting darker. I know you're not supposed to read the sticks, but those were my observations.Click to expand...

Thankyou for you responses. Which line is which? I have only seen a faint second line once and that was on my second high stick I think and hasnt been there on the last 2 x


----------



## Shanna82

SLH said:


> I didn't think you could get pregnant if you're breas feeding. I have a friend who has 4 kids and every time she was breast feeding she said she never got a period and she couldn't have kids because she was breast feeding.

SLH, I think its much harder to get prego while breastfeeding. I didn't get a period until my son turned 8 months...and my second cycle is super irregular. We really want to have another baby though, so I was hoping cbfm would give me some idea of when to try. :shrug:


----------



## Shanna82

Ack! I am so confused! Just went to the bathroom (sorry this is totally TMI!) and I had EWCM...so does this mean I may have no ovulated this month? I'm on CD27 and my last HIGH was on CD24. I think it's time to buy some OPKs!


----------



## trixie79

SLH said:


> Shanna82 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, Congrats on your BFP!! Are you breastfeeding too? Is that why the monitor isn't seeing a peak...I know your levels of estrogen are super high while breastfeeding, so I was thinking that might through everything off.
> 
> Congrats again on your BFP!!! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't think you could get pregnant if you're breas feeding. I have a friend who has 4 kids and every time she was breast feeding she said she never got a period and she couldn't have kids because she was breast feeding.Click to expand...

im a health visitor and was always told to inform mums that they can get preg when breastfeeding.....people think its a natural contraceptive but alot have been caught out and got preg, so it can happen. x


----------



## Rachael1981

Shanna82 said:


> Rachel, Congrats on your BFP!! Are you breastfeeding too? Is that why the monitor isn't seeing a peak...I know your levels of estrogen are super high while breastfeeding, so I was thinking that might through everything off.
> 
> Congrats again on your BFP!!! :happydance:

No, I'm not breastfeeding, this is the first time I've ever fallen pregnant!


----------



## bexsy

GdaneMom4now said:


> bexsy said:
> 
> 
> hellooo ladies i am sooooo confused
> i switched on my cbfm yesterday at the same time that i usually do and it didnt ask me to poas
> 
> so this morning i thought i would switch it on and see what it says and its asked for a stick
> so i piac and dipped and the monitor read low :( :(
> so i havent got a peak on my monitor this month i have had highs from day cd8 up intill cd23
> has this happened to anyone else i dont know if i have ovulated so wud i b in the 2ww now
> sorry for the long post...thanks
> 
> Didn't I just read on a different post AF showed today??? Some people don't peak but still ovulate! Like Rachael who just got highs this month and just got her BFP! :) Sorry if AF showed...a lot of us would be in the same boat though! So you're not alone!:flower:Click to expand...

hiya na af hasnt showed up yet chick, had cramps 2day as if af is on her way oh and really sore boobs so dont know whats goin on lol


----------



## Pookabear

:haha::haha: I got O pains today but just a few so far. so now of course I'm analyzing, since I got my first peak today!! We dtd this morning as soon as I saw the peak, but OH was too tired last night to dtd and I just knew last night that I was going to peak today,and that is exactly what happend last month only we dtd in the pm the 1st peak, so now I am worried and hoping we didnt yet miss it, although I also know that if you dtd at all the right times of course there is still a chance that it may not happen...lol I also missed the 2nd peak last month so I'm going to try hard to dtd tomorrow as well! I am just hoping that I didnt ovulate the high before the peak because If so I missed it..oh well enough analyzing for now, anyone have any hope for me? :haha:.. I really need to stop worrying about it and relax but sometimes you drive yourself batty worrying about too much, or I do anyway!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> :haha::haha: I got O pains today but just a few so far. so now of course I'm analyzing, since I got my first peak today!! We dtd this morning as soon as I saw the peak, but OH was too tired last night to dtd and I just knew last night that I was going to peak today,and that is exactly what happend last month only we dtd in the pm the 1st peak, so now I am worried and hoping we didnt yet miss it, although I also know that if you dtd at all the right times of course there is still a chance that it may not happen...lol I also missed the 2nd peak last month so I'm going to try hard to dtd tomorrow as well! I am just hoping that I didnt ovulate the high before the peak because If so I missed it..oh well enough analyzing for now, anyone have any hope for me? :haha:.. I really need to stop worrying about it and relax but sometimes you drive yourself batty worrying about too much, or I do anyway!

I always drive myself crazy when it comes to this too. There's hope for you because it takes 12-36 hours after you get a peak to ovulate and then the egg lives for up to 24 hours as well. Sperm can also live for up to 5 days in the right environment, so you have nothing to be worried about. If you can't have :sex: on the second peak then try on the high after or even the low after just to be on the safe side.
Have you considered taking your bbt. That's how I determine exactly when I ovulate.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH you help me so much!!! bunches of :hugs: for you!!! that makes me feel better!!! I started taking my bbt this month but only took it for around 4 days or so because I was having trouble sleeping and would wake up at all times of the night and couldn't trust the temps so I got discouraged and stopped taking it, I really need to start back but I figure by now its too late in this cycle because I wont be able to see the pattern. Your right And being I just got O pains this evening Its probably possibe I didnt O before last night I hope not anyway lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Af showed today. Starting clomid friday


----------



## Pookabear

Good luck w the clomid!! ( hope this is your month!!!


----------



## SLH

Sorry Gdane :( I really thought this was your month. I hope the clomid works and you O early!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks ladies you guys are my favorite :)


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane you and slh have honestly became myclosest friends believe it or not alhough we just became ttc buddies, some of the things we discuss here I don't even discuss with my close friends!! You and slh have given me some great advice and cheer me up when I lose hope! I am so glad to be going thru tcc together, hopefully soon we will all get our bfps together soon!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe :), I feel the same thank you!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Gdane you and slh have honestly became myclosest friends believe it or not alhough we just became ttc buddies, some of the things we discuss here I don't even discuss with my close friends!! You and slh have given me some great advice and cheer me up when I lose hope! I am so glad to be going thru tcc together, hopefully soon we will all get our bfps together soon!!

Thanks, I feel the same way about you. There's no way I could talk to my friends about the stuff I talk to you guys about. I'm so happy I found people who use the cbfm. I was so confused when I got it and also felt all alone because I don't know anyone who would have to get a fertility monitor. The people I know get pregnant easily.
I look forward to spending my ttc journey with you too, and I can't wait until we get our bfp's together and move on to talk about other things.


----------



## SLH

I can't wait until I can pee on sticks again.


----------



## Rachael1981

You have a POAS addiction there SLH :winkwink:


----------



## SLH

Rachael1981 said:


> You have a POAS addiction there SLH :winkwink:

Yes, I do. I love peeing on sticks...lol. I can't wait for a bfp so I can end my addiction.
How is pregnancy treating you, Racheal? Have you been to the doctors yet? Have you been having any symptoms? I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

The POAS addiction doesn't get any better when you're pregnant :rofl:

I keep doing it to check it's real :rofl:

I have a doctor's appointment on Friday morning. So far I'm doing good, getting tired easily and also if I don't eat something avery 2-3 hours I start to feel a little sicky, but that's it :D


----------



## Pookabear

Lll too funny!! I bet I would be doing the same thing rachael lol it would be so great to see a bfp instead of the bfns all the time. It would be unbelievable!! Ladies on. On cd 19 and my 2nd peak this month haven't got to dtd yet today and hope we get to when oh gets off of work at 11pm, if not we prob missed it again this cycle unless yesterdays bd did the trick for us!! Now I wished I would have temped this whole cycle to know when I actually ovulated


----------



## caity86

girls I rlly need help....
I took soy this month and I rlly have a good feeling about it and I just started usin my CBFM.....
BUT
I am a moron and didnt reset it ( its second hand)
so can I take it my high readings are just from the previous owners cycle?
Im gonna cry
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pookabear

caity86 said:


> girls I rlly need help....
> I took soy this month and I rlly have a good feeling about it and I just started usin my CBFM.....
> BUT
> I am a moron and didnt reset it ( its second hand)
> so can I take it my high readings are just from the previous owners cycle?
> Im gonna cry
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You are not a moron people forget to reset it all of the time whe its secondhand, trust me.. your not the first! :flower: What cycle day are you on? It is probably used to the other persons schedule so I believe you would need to reset it so that it can get to know your body, but I brought mine new so I'm not 100percent sure on that response. I think if you are early in your cycle you could reset it then put it up to cd 5?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Caity I forgot too so maybe this will work... After resetting it I set it to cd5 then the next day it asks for sticks...I had a lot longer cycle so hopefully you will catch it. Do you chart yet? Any fertile signs? If all else fails you could just bd every other day. Dont work yourself up dear! Its okay!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> Lll too funny!! I bet I would be doing the same thing rachael lol it would be so great to see a bfp instead of the bfns all the time. It would be unbelievable!! Ladies on. On cd 19 and my 2nd peak this month haven't got to dtd yet today and hope we get to when oh gets off of work at 11pm, if not we prob missed it again this cycle unless yesterdays bd did the trick for us!! Now I wished I would have temped this whole cycle to know when I actually ovulated

Just dtd a couple if days after your peak too. I'm a chart nazi so yes you should have charted! Naughty naughty lol good luck!


----------



## SLH

caity86 said:


> girls I rlly need help....
> I took soy this month and I rlly have a good feeling about it and I just started usin my CBFM.....
> BUT
> I am a moron and didnt reset it ( its second hand)
> so can I take it my high readings are just from the previous owners cycle?
> Im gonna cry
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You're not a moron. I have a brand new one, so i'm not sure what to tell you. I have heard of people who got theirs used and only had peaks the first month because apparently the monitor had to get used to their cycles. I'm not sure how true this is. 

I would back it up with OPK's. People have gotten pregnant while their machines always read high.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Lll too funny!! I bet I would be doing the same thing rachael lol it would be so great to see a bfp instead of the bfns all the time. It would be unbelievable!! Ladies on. On cd 19 and my 2nd peak this month haven't got to dtd yet today and hope we get to when oh gets off of work at 11pm, if not we prob missed it again this cycle unless yesterdays bd did the trick for us!! Now I wished I would have temped this whole cycle to know when I actually ovulated

If you can't dtd tonight, then there's always tomorrow and the next day. Some people don't ovulate until the high after the peak. 

I'm so glad I chart. It really does help me to know my cycle. I would never do it on it's own though because it only confirms ovulation, it doesn't predict it, though I found it weird that once my cbfm read highs my temperature took a big dip. When I told my DH about it, I think he thought it was a dumb idea, but now he always asks me what my temperature is. He even looks at charts with me and tells me when he suspects someone is getting a period. It's pretty funny.


----------



## caity86

Pookabear said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> girls I rlly need help....
> I took soy this month and I rlly have a good feeling about it and I just started usin my CBFM.....
> BUT
> I am a moron and didnt reset it ( its second hand)
> so can I take it my high readings are just from the previous owners cycle?
> Im gonna cry
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> You are not a moron people forget to reset it all of the time whe its secondhand, trust me.. your not the first! :flower: What cycle day are you on? It is probably used to the other persons schedule so I believe you would need to reset it so that it can get to know your body, but I brought mine new so I'm not 100percent sure on that response. I think if you are early in your cycle you could reset it then put it up to cd 5?Click to expand...

CD13 :( I'll reset when af arrives...IF af arrives Im holding out hope lol
xxxx


----------



## caity86

GdaneMom4now said:


> Caity I forgot too so maybe this will work... After resetting it I set it to cd5 then the next day it asks for sticks...I had a lot longer cycle so hopefully you will catch it. Do you chart yet? Any fertile signs? If all else fails you could just bd every other day. Dont work yourself up dear! Its okay!

I was totally psyched for this month until I realised my mistake but I'll try not to worri I did soy too cd's 2-6 and im getting af like cramping so I hope and pray its my ovaries doin something...opk's are darker than ever but still no positive, boooo!!
we're trying to dtd every other day but my DH is so shattered I dunno, I did however pretty much make him do it tonight i felt bad but oh well lol
How are you doin? how are ur temps? xxxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

caity86 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Caity I forgot too so maybe this will work... After resetting it I set it to cd5 then the next day it asks for sticks...I had a lot longer cycle so hopefully you will catch it. Do you chart yet? Any fertile signs? If all else fails you could just bd every other day. Dont work yourself up dear! Its okay!
> 
> I was totally psyched for this month until I realised my mistake but I'll try not to worri I did soy too cd's 2-6 and im getting af like cramping so I hope and pray its my ovaries doin something...opk's are darker than ever but still no positive, boooo!!
> we're trying to dtd every other day but my DH is so shattered I dunno, I did however pretty much make him do it tonight i felt bad but oh well lol
> How are you doin? how are ur temps? xxxxxClick to expand...

Well at lest you have opk! Who knows maybe your guys cycles were the same! ;) af arrived for me. So doing clomid this cycle. Good luck dear!


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you ladies! And yes I should be charting I know, I know, I only took my temps 5 times this cycle and still have no clue if they are accurate being as there are horrible reviews on my bbt and me waking up tossing and turning throughout the night I'm sure doesn't help, but if no bfp for me, there is no excuse for me next cycle! I'm going to no matter what, but I am hoping that I won't even have to and this month will be the one! SLH awww thats so sweet that he is starting to get to know your body with you!


----------



## samoorah1983

Got my peak yesterday, and today 2nd peak. Yaay!! Dtd cd 10, 13 and going to to do it today and tomorrow... Hope little beanyyy stick in there..

Baby dust to all


----------



## GdaneMom4now

samoorah1983 said:


> Got my peak yesterday, and today 2nd peak. Yaay!! Dtd cd 10, 13 and going to to do it today and tomorrow... Hope little beanyyy stick in there..
> 
> Baby dust to all

Yay!!! :) dust to you!


----------



## Pookabear

samoorah1983 said:


> Got my peak yesterday, and today 2nd peak. Yaay!! Dtd cd 10, 13 and going to to do it today and tomorrow... Hope little beanyyy stick in there..
> 
> Baby dust to all



YAY!!!! Babydust!! You and I both Peaked yesterday and today


----------



## SLH

I'm off to get some EPO. Has anyone tired it? I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## SLH

samoorah1983 said:


> Got my peak yesterday, and today 2nd peak. Yaay!! Dtd cd 10, 13 and going to to do it today and tomorrow... Hope little beanyyy stick in there..
> 
> Baby dust to all

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry but what is EPO?


----------



## Pookabear

LOl nevermind I don't know why i asked that, i remember now evening primrose oil.. right? I've never used it but hear a lot of good things about it


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I used epo but chickened out I read it can delay ovulation...but it had worked wonders for some! Good luck!


----------



## SLH

Oh no, another ovulation delayer? That's not good, I'm kind of afraid now.


----------



## AshleyLK

Congrats to the BFP This month!

CD6 here- expect a peak on CD 10/11. Here's to a new beginning for us all! :)


----------



## Pookabear

Ok ladies plese help LOL, My temp yesterday said 97.60 assuming t was accurate but my sleep was all messed up, but this morning it says 98.04 so what do you ladies think? We didnt get to dtd last night on my second peak but we did the 1st... do you think if ovulated? and if so when?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Most likely yesterday dear :) if your temp statys up!


----------



## Pookabear

YAY!! Thank you Gdane, I hope so and I hope we caught the ggy by dtd the 1st peak day! Now I need to continue to chart all the way through and never stop!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You're welcome LoL. I didn't make you ovulate though ;) I'm super happy for you! Charting is phenomenal don't stop!! Ovulation usually occurs on the lowest temp before your temp spikes and stays high for at least three consecutive days. :) :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

LOL I know you didn't make me ovulate, but you have been encouraging me to chart, just like SLH which in turn if I didn't do, I wouldn't know if I have ovulated or have any other issues! :winkwink:I hope my temps stay up for 3 days then so I can be sure!! I hope those :spermy: Survived lol and I get my bfp this cycle! Thank you for being happy for me this ttc stuff has made me :wacko: LOL last night I was so discouraged and upset because we didnt :sex: and now I have a little bit more hope because if I ovulated yesterday then It may have been too late by the time oh got home from work anyway, Hopefully we can still bd today just for luck!


----------



## dawny2523

Hi All, 

Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.

Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)

I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.

Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)

At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!

OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him

Well girlies that's me !!!!

Keep you all updated !!!! 

x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

dawny2523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.
> 
> Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)
> 
> I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.
> 
> Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)
> 
> At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!
> 
> OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him
> 
> Well girlies that's me !!!!
> 
> Keep you all updated !!!!
> 
> x x x

:hi: Welcome dear! We're pleased to have you! :flower: Wish you all the best in your TTC journey! Another girl on here was just asking about EPO this morning...maybe you could help her out!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Ok ladies plese help LOL, My temp yesterday said 97.60 assuming t was accurate but my sleep was all messed up, but this morning it says 98.04 so what do you ladies think? We didnt get to dtd last night on my second peak but we did the 1st... do you think if ovulated? and if so when?

If your temperature stays up, I'm going to say yesterday. It could be high because of messed up sleep though.


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.
> 
> Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)
> 
> I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.
> 
> Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)
> 
> At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!
> 
> OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him
> 
> Well girlies that's me !!!!
> 
> Keep you all updated !!!!
> 
> x x x

I started using Evening Primrose Oil yesterday. I hope it helps us both. I have to take allergy medication so I need all of the extra CM I can get lol. I don't know if this has anything to do with the epo, but after taking one yesterday my period is the lightest that it has ever been. Weird, but i'm not complaining.

I'm only on CD3, so I haven't been able to pee on sticks yet, but i'm looking forward to it. I'm sure my machine will start asking me on cd 9. 

:dust: :dust: for everyone.


----------



## dawny2523

SLH said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.
> 
> Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)
> 
> I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.
> 
> Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)
> 
> At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!
> 
> OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him
> 
> Well girlies that's me !!!!
> 
> Keep you all updated !!!!
> 
> x x x
> 
> I started using Evening Primrose Oil yesterday. I hope it helps us both. I have to take allergy medication so I need all of the extra CM I can get lol. I don't know if this has anything to do with the epo, but after taking one yesterday my period is the lightest that it has ever been. Weird, but i'm not complaining.
> 
> I'm only on CD3, so I haven't been able to pee on sticks yet, but i'm looking forward to it. I'm sure my machine will start asking me on cd 9.
> 
> :dust: :dust: for everyone.Click to expand...

Hiya.........Indeed EPO will make you have copius amounts of CM and the right consistency too which is of course the best kind of envioronment for those little spermies. Lots and lots of Baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.
> 
> Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)
> 
> I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.
> 
> Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)
> 
> At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!
> 
> OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him
> 
> Well girlies that's me !!!!
> 
> Keep you all updated !!!!
> 
> x x x
> 
> I started using Evening Primrose Oil yesterday. I hope it helps us both. I have to take allergy medication so I need all of the extra CM I can get lol. I don't know if this has anything to do with the epo, but after taking one yesterday my period is the lightest that it has ever been. Weird, but i'm not complaining.
> 
> I'm only on CD3, so I haven't been able to pee on sticks yet, but i'm looking forward to it. I'm sure my machine will start asking me on cd 9.
> 
> :dust: :dust: for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya.........Indeed EPO will make you have copius amounts of CM and the right consistency too which is of course the best kind of envioronment for those little spermies. Lots and lots of Baby dust to you xxxxClick to expand...

How long have you been using it for? Has it ever delayed ovulation for you?
Lots and lots of baby dust to you too. I hope we all get our bfp's soon. I'm starting to get bored going from cycle to cycle lol.


----------



## Pookabear

My sleeping was actually good for once last night, I was the night before that I had trouble sleeping and when I woke that morning it was 97.60 sp I am noping I ovulated


----------



## Pookabear

This pageant is quiet today, we need to start gettting some bfps


----------



## SLH

I think we are all sad because AF came to visit us :( Yes, we do need to see some more bfp's. Racheal was a start.


----------



## dawny2523

SLH said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to ask if I can join you all here on this thread.
> 
> Already have 8 year old son and I am 32 years old ( want another baby before im too old!!!)
> 
> I am currently TTC and have had 2 normal cycles since taking norethisterone to regulate my periods. I had a jab of Depo in November 10 and it completely stopped my periods up until 2 months ago.
> 
> Anyway.......I bought a CBFM (first month using it) and I am currently on CD 12 and yesterday got my first high (was sooooo pleased)
> 
> At the moment I am taking Evening Primrose Oil from first day of cycle up until ovulation so that I can gain the maximum CM for the the little swimmers !!!
> 
> OH doesnt want me to tell him when I get my highs and peaks as I think it may presssure him (certainly dont want that) Bless him
> 
> Well girlies that's me !!!!
> 
> Keep you all updated !!!!
> 
> x x x
> 
> I started using Evening Primrose Oil yesterday. I hope it helps us both. I have to take allergy medication so I need all of the extra CM I can get lol. I don't know if this has anything to do with the epo, but after taking one yesterday my period is the lightest that it has ever been. Weird, but i'm not complaining.
> 
> I'm only on CD3, so I haven't been able to pee on sticks yet, but i'm looking forward to it. I'm sure my machine will start asking me on cd 9.
> 
> :dust: :dust: for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya.........Indeed EPO will make you have copius amounts of CM and the right consistency too which is of course the best kind of envioronment for those little spermies. Lots and lots of Baby dust to you xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> How long have you been using it for? Has it ever delayed ovulation for you?
> Lots and lots of baby dust to you too. I hope we all get our bfp's soon. I'm starting to get bored going from cycle to cycle lol.Click to expand...


Its my first month using EPO and so far I dont think it has delayed ovuialtion, I am currently on CD13, and for the last 2 days I have had highs on my CBFM, Fingers X'd that I get a peak in the next couple of days.........Although this may be unlikely because it is my first month using CBFM and I heard that it is not always possible to get Peaks on the first month........is this right?

Thanks alot


----------



## dawny2523

Hey all, 

Just thought that I would throw a question out there to you all?...........

Some people suggest to have intercourse everyday during high's and peak's and there are suggestions to do it every other day? 

Im so anxious that we are doing it every day on high's so far?

What does everyone else do?

Thanks in advance

D x


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought that I would throw a question out there to you all?...........
> 
> Some people suggest to have intercourse everyday during high's and peak's and there are suggestions to do it every other day?
> 
> Im so anxious that we are doing it every day on high's so far?
> 
> What does everyone else do?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> D x

I have heard that the best is to have sex every other day during your highs and then every day for a few days once you get your peak. Too much sex might be a bad thing. I notice that when we have too much sex my husbands sperm quality isn't as much as it is when we take a break.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What she said. I think I might be dtd too much so I'm going to cut back this time...it wil be hard but ys do what ya gotta do. Feeling much better today :) take my first clomid tonight.


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with SLH, every other day is probably better. You are right SlH we have to get rid of AF and get these bfps...

I have a question though, I took my temp this morning but it was almost an hour and a half earlier than usual since I woke up early..should I adjust it and how much?Yeterday it was 98.04 and today it is 97.86 what temp should i put on ff, and do you still think I ovulated the other day?


----------



## Pookabear

Yay Gdane!! good luck I used to take clomid years ago i think it helped with making my cyle more normal


----------



## Pookabear

I did an adjustment calculator online and it said my temp should be 98.14 based on the time i took it, so now im confused, on when i ovulatedagain since my temps are higher than yestredays ugh this is confusing what do you ladies think


----------



## dawny2523

Thanks for your responses........

It will be extremelly hard refraining from having sex as I still find my boyfriend incredibly sexy :winkwink::winkwink:

Anyhow........been getting really weird ovulation symptoms..........something that I have never noticed before using my CBFM

Crampy on and off
Verry gassy (Sorry TMI)

Anybody else have the same thing during ovulation?

x
x
x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would just adjust it and make note of it...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And yes dawny I experience those symptoms


----------



## dawny2523

GdaneMom4now said:


> And yes dawny I experience those symptoms

Thanks.................thought it may have been just a coincidence !!!!! Glad someone else has the same !!!!

x


----------



## Pookabear

thanks gdane, do you think it is safe to say im dpo now? Also, i thoughht after you ovulate there is supposed to be 3 days that it is up and around the same is that true?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Your welcome dawny and pook...should be around the same but can go up and down...see my chart...they should all be above your coverline...are you putting temps into ff? Can I have a look at your chart?


----------



## Pookabear

Yes I am but don't know how to share it, I didn't chart everyday though just here and there do u know how I can show it to u


----------



## SLH

Under your chart click share. Then copy and paste the bbCode Code. It might be too hard to tell if you ovulate just because you don't have enough data, but you never know. I wouldn't stop yet.


----------



## dawny2523

GOT MY PEAK, WHOOP WHOOP

CD 13 !!!!!!

Yeah, yeah, yeah !!!!! lol x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

dawny2523 said:


> GOT MY PEAK, WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> CD 13 !!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah !!!!! lol x

Heck ya! Get humpin! LOL


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> GOT MY PEAK, WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> CD 13 !!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah !!!!! lol x

WOOOHOOOOO!! :sex: :sex: :sex:

I hope mine gives me a peak that early this month.


----------



## samoorah1983

dawny2523 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> And yes dawny I experience those symptoms
> 
> Thanks.................thought it may have been just a coincidence !!!!! Glad someone else has the same !!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...


I also got my peak CD13 and CD14 omg Im soo excited!! I am 2 DPO I am testing on the 30th or 31st.. what About you???


----------



## Pookabear

woo hoo!! Congrats on your peak!!!!!!
I think I have my chart on here now, take a look and let me know what you ladies think, i know I skip some days but I tried, next month it will be all month


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> woo hoo!! Congrats on your peak!!!!!!
> I think I have my chart on here now, take a look and let me know what you ladies think, i know I skip some days but I tried, next month it will be all month

Yeah you definitely ovulated! Good work on your chart in your signature! I have another chart to stalk! ;) ff probably wont give you cross hairs since you have so many temps missing but with that temp difference I would say you ovulated


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you :winkwink: that makes me feel better, especially since I am not the best at charting yet, from here on out I'm planning on continuing with the charting everyday so I will have all the info from now on! I am so glad that I ovulated! It would have been on the day before the temp went up most likely right?? I did ovulate very late this month, I just hope my temps stay up and I don't have a lp defect! hopefully this is my month
Babydust to all of you ladies!!! xxxxx


----------



## SLH

You definitely ovulated. Well, it looks like it anyways. You will eventually get used to taking your temperature every day. It's something that I have come used to. It's the first thing I do every day after I open my eyes lol. Now you're looking for a drop, if it drops then you can expect af. It's like a game and the object is to keep your temperatures up lol. They should stay up for about 12 days. I hope that this is your month and you catch the egg. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH, I think I ovulated too as I have had all of the signs I will kep the charting up so we can see how it looks the rest of the cycle, I hope it stays up too I want to win this game Lol... I hope I get used to it, I think the hardest part is I set my alarm and some days like today I wake up earlier and cant go back to sleep,, thank you so much for the babydust!! I want to say I'm 2 dpo but sitll not sure lol


----------



## SLH

I hope you win too Pookabear! Are you TTC your first?


----------



## trixie79

dawny2523 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought that I would throw a question out there to you all?...........
> 
> Some people suggest to have intercourse everyday during high's and peak's and there are suggestions to do it every other day?
> 
> Im so anxious that we are doing it every day on high's so far?
> 
> What does everyone else do?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> D x



we only dtd on the morning of our 2nd peak and one high i think as oh was away.....so i dont think you need to bd every day...
good luck


----------



## GdaneMom4now

trixie79 said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought that I would throw a question out there to you all?...........
> 
> Some people suggest to have intercourse everyday during high's and peak's and there are suggestions to do it every other day?
> 
> Im so anxious that we are doing it every day on high's so far?
> 
> What does everyone else do?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> D x
> 
> 
> 
> we only dtd on the morning of our 2nd peak and one high i think as oh was away.....so i dont think you need to bd every day...
> good luckClick to expand...

Thanks I think we may try the less is more approach this this time!


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> I hope you win too Pookabear! Are you TTC your first?

Thank you! Yes this would be my 1st.. long story..In my previous marriage I had a lot of medical problems with my ovary ect. had surgery etc. was on bc and got off but I ttc for around 3 yrs including 2 iuis...clomid for a year or more and seeing a specialist.. I never returned back on bc Now, i am so glad that it didn't happen but back then I wondered why it never would. Now I am maried for my 2nd time, and I was so scared to ttc again with all the problems in my past, so I told dh that if we did, I would only buy a monitor and take all natural vits etc and no cloimid, no trigger shots, and that is the only way I would try, since being with my dh I am much healthy and havent had one ovary issue or medical problem and Im in a much healthier happier relationship so i am hoping that we hav better luck, so now you know why Im so anxious all of the time for it to work.. sorry its so detailed Back when i ttc before my AF was all over the place inthe begining but over teh years it has gotten more normal,just everything is better now so i hope it works, we have tried since our wedding day 5-28-11


----------



## Pookabear

my temp was the same as yesterdays so i would say I def o'd !! thats a good sign!


----------



## SLH

I don't know why there's a dot there out of place, but if that dot is the right temperature I'm going to say you ovulated then on CD 19. I could be totally wrong though. Since your temperatures are up that means that you did ovulate. It's just a question of when, but I'm going to say on CD19.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I hope you win too Pookabear! Are you TTC your first?
> 
> Thank you! Yes this would be my 1st.. long story..In my previous marriage I had a lot of medical problems with my ovary ect. had surgery etc. was on bc and got off but I ttc for around 3 yrs including 2 iuis...clomid for a year or more and seeing a specialist.. I never returned back on bc Now, i am so glad that it didn't happen but back then I wondered why it never would. Now I am maried for my 2nd time, and I was so scared to ttc again with all the problems in my past, so I told dh that if we did, I would only buy a monitor and take all natural vits etc and no cloimid, no trigger shots, and that is the only way I would try, since being with my dh I am much healthy and havent had one ovary issue or medical problem and Im in a much healthier happier relationship so i am hoping that we hav better luck, so now you know why Im so anxious all of the time for it to work.. sorry its so detailed Back when i ttc before my AF was all over the place inthe begining but over teh years it has gotten more normal,just everything is better now so i hope it works, we have tried since our wedding day 5-28-11Click to expand...

I'm sorry you had to go through all of that :hugs: Maybe there was a reason for you not having kids in your previous marriage. You're ovulating now without drugs, or at least you did this month, so that's a good sign! I wish you all the best and I hope you get a bfp soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No side effects last night!


----------



## SLH

That's good to hear. I hope you don't get any either and I hope it brings ovulation on earlier. What kind of doctor prescribed you Clomid if you don't mind me asking? Was it a specialist or just a regular GP? I'm wondering if a family doctor can prescribe it. Not that I need it, I'm just curious.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Obgyn shes amazing. I think the reason she helped us so early is because of my charts honestly...she LOVES them. If clomid doesn't work i think she is going to refer us to a fertility specialist. Which I really dont want to do because we can't afford it


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH, yes now I'm so happy that things worked out the way they did! I'm so much healthier now!! And yes the dot that is out of place is right, it was the 1st day you told me to compare temps but for some reason it iddnt connect to the rest but it was the temp of the day before it went up and my temps are usually no where near 98 so im sure i ovulated and now thinking cd 19 as well which i believe was my 2nd peak day so that is awesome news to me!! Thank you for all of your encouragement and hope, now I just hope we bd at the right time, we did on the 1st peak but not the 2nd but we did on the high before and after i think
Gdane, that is awesome, the only side effects i noticed when i used to take clomid were... hot flashes, lighter af, and for some reason it always stopped me from spotting before af, not sure why still but didnt complain about that, sometimes I felt a little loopy but I would say the side effects werent bad with it and it did help to straigten and shorten my cycles after bc, I started on 50 mg and then eventually they uped it to 100mg, days 3-7 what about you


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Obgyn shes amazing. I think the reason she helped us so early is because of my charts honestly...she LOVES them. If clomid doesn't work i think she is going to refer us to a fertility specialist. Which I really dont want to do because we can't afford it

That is good that you have a good doctor. I wonder if I should bring my charts with me to my first fs appointment, or would they care. I read on here before that some doctors don't like charts.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

trixie79 said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought that I would throw a question out there to you all?...........
> 
> Some people suggest to have intercourse everyday during high's and peak's and there are suggestions to do it every other day?
> 
> Im so anxious that we are doing it every day on high's so far?
> 
> What does everyone else do?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> D x
> 
> 
> 
> we only dtd on the morning of our 2nd peak and one high i think as oh was away.....so i dont think you need to bd every day...
> good luckClick to expand...




SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Obgyn shes amazing. I think the reason she helped us so early is because of my charts honestly...she LOVES them. If clomid doesn't work i think she is going to refer us to a fertility specialist. Which I really dont want to do because we can't afford it
> 
> That is good that you have a good doctor. I wonder if I should bring my charts with me to my first fs appointment, or would they care. I read on here before that some doctors don't like charts.Click to expand...

I would bring them. You won't know until you try!


----------



## kmp

Just wanted to update for the cbfm statistics: I went off the pill the end of June, started using the CBFM July 20th, Peaked Aug 5 and 6, and just got my BFP on Aug 19th !!!!! I love this device and will promote it to everyone!!! Yay! Good luck to all!


----------



## Pookabear

so glad to hear that KMP !!!! Congrats that is so awesome!!! Did you have any symptoms and what days did you dtd if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Pookabear

I keep stalking this site but here hasn't been much to stalk lately LOL, was so glad to see a bfp on here though!! cant wait for some more exciting news


----------



## SLH

This thread isn't as active as the big CBFM one. Until you and Gdane came along, no one ever talked to me. Is your CBFM still asking you to poas? Mine asked me for the longest time after my peak. It was annoying.


----------



## Pookabear

It was the same way for me, Everyone pretty much ignored me LOL I'm so greatful for you ladies  Yes it is still asking, last cycle I got my peak on the 10th stick so it worked out perfectly this cycle not as lucky LOL, I know people have been saying dont poas after peak but I have been just because, but now I have to buy new sticks and they are so expensive..maybe I will get lucky enough to get my bfp and not need to get anymore...I can only hope so anyhow


----------



## Pookabear

I have poas since cd 8 this cycle and it sems as It is never going to stop asking...I guess it may for 5 more days, thn I wont have anymore lol I was so happy last cycle that I only had to use 10


----------



## SLH

I hope I get my peak earlier this month so I'll only have to pee on 10 sticks and not 20.


----------



## Pookabear

Can't blame you I hope the same if this isn't my month!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll write tomorrow...not in a goods mood sorry ladies


----------



## Pookabear

Its ok Gdane, I was in a bad mood last night so I totally understand!


----------



## SLH

I hope your bad mood turns into a good one soon. I was in a bad mood during AF all week. I feel better now, but am way too emotional. I keep thinking this baby thing is never going to happen.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have to 'm' tomorrow after a short cycle of 23 days and no Ovulation :cry:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alllrighty...on my third day of clomid. So far so good! I was a little irritable yesterday but that is from AF and my demon of a nephew. Omg. It was his 5th bday party yesterday and it was by far the worst bday party I've ever been to in my entire life. Even my sisters BFF couldn't wait to leave. All the kids were being so naughty it made me not even want to continue taking my clomid. Anyways, I fully reset my monitor again this month because I'm taking clomid so hopefully I will ovulate about oohhh 20 days or more earlier than before. So I will start POAS tomorrow. Still taking 1000mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid. Prenatal and B100 complex also conceive plus and softcups! Hubby is on fertilaid for men and it has made a huge difference. I can tell and so can he :thumbup: He hasn't even been taking it for a full month yet! Hope everyone is good!! :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs.B. said:


> I have to 'm' tomorrow after a short cycle of 23 days and no Ovulation :cry:

I'm sorry hun...is it heavy or could it be ovulation spotting?


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have to 'm' tomorrow after a short cycle of 23 days and no Ovulation :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry hun...is it heavy or could it be ovulation spotting?Click to expand...

If you'd asked me this morning I would have said spotting, but this afternoon its more of a light flow :( I think tomorrow morning will be the answer?


----------



## trixie79

GdaneMom4now said:


> Alllrighty...on my third day of clomid. So far so good! I was a little irritable yesterday but that is from AF and my demon of a nephew. Omg. It was his 5th bday party yesterday and it was by far the worst bday party I've ever been to in my entire life. Even my sisters BFF couldn't wait to leave. All the kids were being so naughty it made me not even want to continue taking my clomid. Anyways, I fully reset my monitor again this month because I'm taking clomid so hopefully I will ovulate about oohhh 20 days or more earlier than before. So I will start POAS tomorrow. Still taking 1000mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid. Prenatal and B100 complex also conceive plus and softcups! Hubby is on fertilaid for men and it has made a huge difference. I can tell and so can he :thumbup: He hasn't even been taking it for a full month yet! Hope everyone is good!! :dust:

sorry you had a crap day, but you saying they wer so naughty that it almost made you stop taking clomid made me laugh so hard!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I have to 'm' tomorrow after a short cycle of 23 days and no Ovulation :cry:

I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder why you had such a short cycle. Do you usually have a short cycle?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Alllrighty...on my third day of clomid. So far so good! I was a little irritable yesterday but that is from AF and my demon of a nephew. Omg. It was his 5th bday party yesterday and it was by far the worst bday party I've ever been to in my entire life. Even my sisters BFF couldn't wait to leave. All the kids were being so naughty it made me not even want to continue taking my clomid. Anyways, I fully reset my monitor again this month because I'm taking clomid so hopefully I will ovulate about oohhh 20 days or more earlier than before. So I will start POAS tomorrow. Still taking 1000mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid. Prenatal and B100 complex also conceive plus and softcups! Hubby is on fertilaid for men and it has made a huge difference. I can tell and so can he :thumbup: He hasn't even been taking it for a full month yet! Hope everyone is good!! :dust:

I have cousins who are brats and every time I see them I wonder if I should stop trying lol ,but then I realize how it's all in the parenting. My cousins parents are the worst parents out there. I know when I have kids I will not let them behave like my cousins. They're like out of control wild animals and they drive me crazy every time I'm with them.


----------



## Pookabear

hehe you ladies sure gave me a giggle this morning! Ihope your mood is better today Gdane!! Mrs. B im sorry to hear that your cycle was so short with ho ovulation, has it happend before??SLH I agree with the whole parenting thing and totally understand that feeling of "is it going to ever happen" because Ive been there and sometimes I still wonder the same thing, I used to get so down about it and now im trying hope for the best but it can be very hard at times....My temps look good so far but I usually get spoting before af Im curious to know if it causes my temps to go down, The good thing is, I don't have it yet so that makes me happy!! i hope i dont get it at all! I'm ready for my bfp


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have to 'm' tomorrow after a short cycle of 23 days and no Ovulation :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder why you had such a short cycle. Do you usually have a short cycle?Click to expand...

My last cycles were 29, 30, 34 shortening each month since off BC in Nov, but thought that it would stop at 29/30 after 2 months similar :shrug: 

My CBFM does not have the m showing to reset yet, will it reset tomorrow if I press the button?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Glad I gave everyone a laugh!! LOL. My hubby and I talked about it this morning and he said not to worry because our children will NOT behave like that...he won't let it happen...and neither will I...its like they are two different kids when she has them and we have them. Mrs B...I have no idea I guess...Hope everything works out! I'm inviting all of you to my journal!! :) It's in my signature


----------



## Pookabear

Mrs. B my periods were all messed up after bc for a while as well, it should get back to nor al soon I have my fingers crossed for you, that u get a better cycle next time and ovulate


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, it's probably just your bc. I hope your cycles return to normal soon.

Pookabear, I'm not sure if your temperatures will go down when you start spotting, I somehow don't think so. There are members who spot and take their bbt, so I will find their charts and look. 

Gdane, it's all about the parenting. My cousins are different kids when I'm watching them too because I can punish them the way I want, but when they're with their parents I have no say and get into trouble when I try to punish them. It's quite disturbing. My cousin who is 9 isn't potty trained yet because of his neglectful parents. When he comes to my house he goes to the potty all of the time and doesn't have accidents, but when he's not he will not go to the washroom in the toilet. It just goes to show you that it's all in the parenting. The CAS is involved and everything, it's awful. CAS is the same thing as CPS.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pookabear said:


> Mrs. B my periods were all messed up after bc for a while as well, it should get back to nor al soon I have my fingers crossed for you, that u get a better cycle next time and ovulate

How long did it take for you to settle Pookabear? Been off for just over 9 months x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ohh I was going to say too....shortest period in history for me!! They're usually 7 days long...this one was 4-5... I'm down to spotting today :)


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ohh I was going to say too....shortest period in history for me!! They're usually 7 days long...this one was 4-5... I'm down to spotting today :)

I think it might be the B vitamins. I started taking them and my period went from 6-8 days to 3 days with 1 day of spotting. I was so happy. I keep thinking that AF is going to come back, but she hasn't yet.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. B my periods were all messed up after bc for a while as well, it should get back to nor al soon I have my fingers crossed for you, that u get a better cycle next time and ovulate
> 
> How long did it take for you to settle Pookabear? Been off for just over 9 months xClick to expand...

I know Depo Provera is different and I'm not Pookabear...lol, but it took me 11 months for my periods to return to normal. With that being said, I never had a period for 7 years.


----------



## Pookabear

I believe over a year for me but e eryone is different so it may be shorter for you, when u get off bc your body has to adjust to ovulating again and it may or may not take some time, it is normal though so u should adjust soon ..slh thank u and please let me know, im hoping I don't spot and get my bfp


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you both, I just been to check :blush: and seems like its slowed down again lol, no idea whether to press m tomorrow or not now :wacko: suppose the decision will have to be made in the morning


----------



## SLH

If it continues I would press the m button in the morning.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou ladies your all so helpful :)


----------



## Pookabear

Anytime Mrs. B thats what we are here for is eachother , I would also press m tomorrow if it continues, I am going on a short trip on tuesday and am axious to see how my temps look etc. i cant believe I ovulated so late in my cycle this month but maybe it wil turn out to be a good thing. Maybe the Bvit did slow AF down, but I noticed when I was on clomid I had really short and much lighter AF every month that I took it as well. Hopefully it ends for good so you both can get started on your next cycle with cbfm and get your bpfs, I dont know why I've been thinking I am going to get mine this month, just been so positive about it this time which isnt like me, which means if AF comes I will be crushed this can be such an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Pookabear

do all the ladies get implantation dips in their bbt?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Not all nope


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> do all the ladies get implantation dips in their bbt?

No, and I think only 20% or less do. You could also get a implantation dip and not be pregnant. Triphasic charts are often seen in pregnancy. That's where you will get a second temperature rise during your luteal phase, but you can also have this and not be pregnant.


----------



## Pookabear

How confusing.. but thanks so much for that information, that way I do not get the wrong information and get my hopes up for nothing, So theres really nothing I can look for a sure sign just wait it out the fun part lol! I will just be happy if my lp is long enough. It would be nice to get a drink when I go on my trip I could probably use one but then I get worried that it will mess something up with the tww etc. soI probably wont end up having one


----------



## SLH

It's confusing at first, but once you get into it, it's not that complicated at all. There is no for sure way of knowing if you are pregnant, but it's fun trying to interpret the patterns. Your chart looks really good. Your temperatures are high and keep getting higher every day. That is a good sign. 

When are you going on your trip? I'm sure having a drink won't be that bad. I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## SLH

My post ovulation temperatures never went up to 36.9.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> It's confusing at first, but once you get into it, it's not that complicated at all. There is no for sure way of knowing if you are pregnant, but it's fun trying to interpret the patterns. Your chart looks really good. Your temperatures are high and keep getting higher every day. That is a good sign.
> 
> When are you going on your trip? I'm sure having a drink won't be that bad. I hope you have lots of fun.

Yea I'm sure it will be more fun as time goes on, Thank you I'm just still not sure if they are accurate as I have had to adjust them a couple times with the bbt adjuster online but it seems pretty accurate I keep waking up earlier then the time I'm supposed to lol this morning it was due to thunderstorms that work me up so i adjusted it, but when I ended up going to back to sleep and took my temp after a few more hours it ended up being the same as what it adjusted it to, so I'm taking that as a good sign.. I am leaving for a trip to south carolina on tuesday for a test my OH has to take for a job but I will be back friday I am end up having a drink but evrytime I do during the wait I always feel guilty etc. I guess when I get there I will see what I feel like It will be a stress reliever to go hang out at the beach for a while so I'm excited for that, Thank you I'm sure it will be fun


----------



## dawny2523

samoorah1983 said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> And yes dawny I experience those symptoms
> 
> Thanks.................thought it may have been just a coincidence !!!!! Glad someone else has the same !!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I also got my peak CD13 and CD14 omg Im soo excited!! I am 2 DPO I am testing on the 30th or 31st.. what About you???Click to expand...


Well I am around 1-2DPO and I will be testing around the 2nd/3rd September !!!! Fingers crossed for us both, and keep me updated xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Started POAS today!! :) How's everyone coming? The first part of this waiting game is soooo boring.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> How confusing.. but thanks so much for that information, that way I do not get the wrong information and get my hopes up for nothing, So theres really nothing I can look for a sure sign just wait it out the fun part lol! I will just be happy if my lp is long enough. It would be nice to get a drink when I go on my trip I could probably use one but then I get worried that it will mess something up with the tww etc. soI probably wont end up having one

Have a few drinks!! Live a little!! :beer:


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> And yes dawny I experience those symptoms
> 
> Thanks.................thought it may have been just a coincidence !!!!! Glad someone else has the same !!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I also got my peak CD13 and CD14 omg Im soo excited!! I am 2 DPO I am testing on the 30th or 31st.. what About you???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am around 1-2DPO and I will be testing around the 2nd/3rd September !!!! Fingers crossed for us both, and keep me updated xxxxClick to expand...

I hope you get your bfp soon! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Started POAS today!! :) How's everyone coming? The first part of this waiting game is soooo boring.

I'm on CD7 and my monitor did not ask me to pee on a stick. The first month I used it I poas on CD6. I poas on CD7 in my second cycle. I wonder if it will ask me to poas tomorrow. 

Was your monitor on low?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yup it was low


----------



## Pookabear

Ok Im so clumsy today, I responded to your post on clearblue thread instead of this one LOL I will probably end up having a few drinks,especially since im not feeling confident anymore anyhow, I have no twinges etc. or anything just sore nips which could be anything...also I am questioning the temps the bbt adjuster is giving me, and not sure if I should stick with them, or change them all back even though I woke up at all different times..I wish i would stay asleep til the alarm goes off and i wouldnt have this problem.. I think I wake up because its on my mind so what do you ladies think I should do? have any suggestions


----------



## SLH

I noticed that you posted in the other thread lol. 

I would stick with what the bbt calculator is telling you. You are not out until af comes. Lots of people don't get many symptoms until after AF is due. Sore nipples are a good sign, although they weren't a good sign for me last month lol.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> I noticed that you posted in the other thread lol.
> 
> I would stick with what the bbt calculator is telling you. You are not out until af comes. Lots of people don't get many symptoms until after AF is due. Sore nipples are a good sign, although they weren't a good sign for me last month lol.


:dohh: I was hoping no one else would notice!! I don't know what is wrong with me today I'm spacey and Cannot function straight, I even left work today wondering which way I was supposed to go lol....Silly me!! Thank you I will stick with those temps this cycle and hope they are accurate, it just seemed as if they were high but who knows they could be correct, if I wake up at the right time one day I will see how close they are..I am leaving on my trip tomorrow but i will still be getting online and getting advice etc I want my :baby: lol


----------



## SLH

I hope you have fun. I'm going away for 10 days soon, and will be coming on here using my phone so expect to see tons of spelling and grammar mistakes. You never know, maybe your pregnant and that is why you aren't feeling well. I hope so.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> I hope you have fun. I'm going away for 10 days soon, and will be coming on here using my phone so expect to see tons of spelling and grammar mistakes. You never know, maybe your pregnant and that is why you aren't feeling well. I hope so.



Thank you! I'm sure it will be a blast!! Awesome 10 days is a good amount of time for a getaway!! I will only be gone 3 days but I will be posting from my phone too as I do quite often so some may think I can't spell because after reading back I realize Ive made several mistakes ...I really hope that is why I feel this way!! But I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been crushed so many times before as you know..I don't have any known physical symptoms yet but It could still be to early! One thing I am happy about that I havent spotted which is great for me ...fingers crossed that it stays away unless it happens to be implantation .. keep me updated when you poas etc. excited that this will be your cycle too


----------



## SLH

CD8 and my machine hasn't asked me to test yet. I'm assuming it will tomorrow.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It probably will...low today for me


----------



## babyforus

Well you can add me to the list of CBFM successes. I got my bfp barely Sunday and confirmed yesterday. My first month using it. I also took fertilaid, fertile cm and fertilitea. DH took fertilaid for men. Good Luck!!

Edit- also took metformin


----------



## SLH

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is so awesome! Congratulations and have a healthy and happy 9 months. I wish you all the best.

If I don't get a BFP this month, I am definitely trying all of those things that you are weather the DH likes it or not lol.


----------



## babyforus

Thank you!!! I am pretty excited! I told dh I wasn't getting any younger I wanted to pull out the stops... lucky for him he didn't argue, lol... The fertilaid def works on something. I don't have irregular cycles but I could feel cramping probably a week before ov off and on and then I think I ov'd from both sides. I guess it'll be a few weeks before we know if there are 2. Good luck! 

* once you get a bfp you are not supposed to take the fertilaid because of the vitex in it. I cut down to 2 after ovulation and 1 after a few days of taking 2.


----------



## workingttc

Congrats Babyrus!!!! :happydance:


----------



## StranjeGirl

babyforus said:


> Thank you!!! I am pretty excited! I told dh I wasn't getting any younger I wanted to pull out the stops... lucky for him he didn't argue, lol... The fertilaid def works on something. I don't have irregular cycles but I could feel cramping probably a week before ov off and on and then I think I ov'd from both sides. I guess it'll be a few weeks before we know if there are 2. Good luck!
> 
> * once you get a bfp you are not supposed to take the fertilaid because of the vitex in it. I cut down to 2 after ovulation and 1 after a few days of taking 2.

Congrats!!!
FYI to those taking vitex or ferilitea etc. I took it throughout my cycle and through 16 weeks of pregnancy. There is some conflicting reviews on whether you should take it during pregnancy, but nothing has shown to harm anything if you take it through the first trimester. I cut my dose down to 2/3 when I got a bfp, and then cut it down to 1/3 at about 14 weeks, and then stopped completely at 16. :)


----------



## SLH

Cycle day 9 today and I got to poas. I was so surprised when it came back with two bars and a high reading. I wonder if I'm going to O early this month, or not O at all. 
I hope I didn't screw up the monitor by feeding it used sticks lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

cd8 for me! Lows still. Hoping for a high in the next few days. Been having some pain on my right side so I hope this means I'm O'ing earlier than ever thanks to the clomid and metformin. I'm starting robtussin tomorrow and upping my metformin tonight again. I hope this doesnt' mess wtih the monitor too bad. Hubby asked me when we got to BD like rabbits again...lol. I said whenever you want....so then he interuppted my book. ;) Thats exciting SLH...hopefully we'll O at the same time!!


----------



## SLH

I really have to get my husband some FertilAid lol. 

I'm also having ovary pain right now. It started this morning when I woke up. It's really weird because usually I have the pain in my right ovary, but this month I'm having it in my left ovary. I'm hoping that this is a good sign since I'm finally ovulating from my other ovary lol. Every month I ovulate from the right side, but this month it feels like it's going to happen on the left side. Maybe my eggs will be better. I always hope for the best.

Future Mama, how did your fertility specialist appointment go? I haven't seen you in a while, I hope you are okay.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lmao slh! You really do! I think I will keep him on it after we get our bfp! I was wondering where future mama was too...


----------



## Tobaira

congrats babyforus!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I took my dogs to the pool!! Had a GREAT time. Can't wait til next week to do it again! Kaya and nala are mine (Tall fawn and little black dane are mine that have pink camo collars on) Murphy, her long lost boyfriend is the tall black dane, and Cooper the small fawn is a male that's only 3 months old!! He's the same size as my 5 1/2 month old!!) 
For your enjoyment: 
https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Dogs Swimming/

Another low on CBFM today but my temp spike .8 of a degree...thats impossible on cd9!! My CP wasn't even HSO yesterday and no EWCM...Must've been from not taking clomid and not sleeping well...I don't know. I don't believe it. I think it was a random temp spike. At least I hope so because we only DTD once in the past few days


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies, I'm still out of town but I had to check in on you all!! Congrats Babyforus so Exciting Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!
SLH and Gdane- SO glad to see you both now get to poas and O pains this ealy on is great, you may get to be buddies this cycle and both get your bfps togher that would be awesome!!! :thumbup: If this cycle doesn't work for me Im thinking about either doing the fertileaid or the tea at least, I mentioned to DH and he seemed to be willing to try it! But hoping I don't have to try anything else and I get my bfp this month, not as hopeful anymore though because I have no symptoms..I know not everyone gets them but I'm really in tune with my body and Always thought I would.. I guess you never know til af shows so I'll keep waiting impatiently..I usually O from my left side SLH so maybe it is a good sign that its switching for you this time around. Gdane- I hope that clomid really helps you this month and you o early and get that BFP, Clomid really helped me on getting my cycles shorter and back on track after bc. well, I guess thats all for now, We are having great time In south Carolina I just wish we didnt have to leave tomorrow but there is a hurricane due here saturday so its probably better that we go! Hope everyone else is doing well! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## dawny2523

Hi All, Hope that everyone is OK?..........

Well I am approx 6 DPO and yesterday and today have been having a couple of twinges, sharp shooting pains down below. Been a little gassy today but not sure if that had anything to do with what I have eaten.

Can anyone describe implantation twinges ?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I took my dogs to the pool!! Had a GREAT time. Can't wait til next week to do it again! Kaya and nala are mine (Tall fawn and little black dane are mine that have pink camo collars on) Murphy, her long lost boyfriend is the tall black dane, and Cooper the small fawn is a male that's only 3 months old!! He's the same size as my 5 1/2 month old!!)
> For your enjoyment:
> https://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Dogs Swimming/
> 
> Another low on CBFM today but my temp spike .8 of a degree...thats impossible on cd9!! My CP wasn't even HSO yesterday and no EWCM...Must've been from not taking clomid and not sleeping well...I don't know. I don't believe it. I think it was a random temp spike. At least I hope so because we only DTD once in the past few days

Your dogs are so cute. I would love to have that kind of dog, but dh is allergic so we are stuck with a cockapoo lol.


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> Hi All, Hope that everyone is OK?..........
> 
> Well I am approx 6 DPO and yesterday and today have been having a couple of twinges, sharp shooting pains down below. Been a little gassy today but not sure if that had anything to do with what I have eaten.
> 
> Can anyone describe implantation twinges ?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Those are great signs. I don't know what implantation twinges feel like because I have never had them :( unfortunately.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still out of town but I had to check in on you all!! Congrats Babyforus so Exciting Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> SLH and Gdane- SO glad to see you both now get to poas and O pains this ealy on is great, you may get to be buddies this cycle and both get your bfps togher that would be awesome!!! :thumbup: If this cycle doesn't work for me Im thinking about either doing the fertileaid or the tea at least, I mentioned to DH and he seemed to be willing to try it! But hoping I don't have to try anything else and I get my bfp this month, not as hopeful anymore though because I have no symptoms..I know not everyone gets them but I'm really in tune with my body and Always thought I would.. I guess you never know til af shows so I'll keep waiting impatiently..I usually O from my left side SLH so maybe it is a good sign that its switching for you this time around. Gdane- I hope that clomid really helps you this month and you o early and get that BFP, Clomid really helped me on getting my cycles shorter and back on track after bc. well, I guess thats all for now, We are having great time In south Carolina I just wish we didnt have to leave tomorrow but there is a hurricane due here saturday so its probably better that we go! Hope everyone else is doing well! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all

Your chart is looking really good! I have a feeling about you, and the last time I had a feeling about someone I was right. I have also been wrong, but my feeling for you is stronger than it has been for the people I was wrong about. FX'd my feeling is a good one. 

I'm so glad you are having a good time. I have never been to South Carolina. The only US places I have ever been to were Buffalo, Syracuse NY, and Las Vages. We are also going to New York City next month. Hopefully, I'll be pregnant by then.


----------



## SLH

My OPK is darker today. There has been no second line for the past 2 days, but today there a faint line. I'm sure that means I'm getting closer to O'ing. I can't believe that the month I stopped taking all of my vitamins I am ovulating earlier, (I think).


----------



## jwalk16

I have had 2 highs and no peak yet. I'm on day 13 of a possible 27 day cycle. Last 3 cycles have been 27 days with a day or 2 of spotting before AF comes. It is my first cycle using the monitor and this evening, I have a lot of EWCM. I was quite surprised about the EWCM since the whole time of TTC, my CM really hasn't been that much. So my question, do you think my body is getting ready to ovulate with the EWCM being the indicator?? My DH and I BD'd last night on the 1st high but my DH said he wants to wait for tomorrow to see if we get a peak. I just don't want to miss a good chance on TTC this cycle. It is our 7th cycle TTC and I'm 36.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: Do you have a feeling for me??? :rofl: You got yourself into something there didn't you?!?!? I read them and after the first two I was like Uht oh....haha. 

I'm excited that your OPK is getting darker! I'm thinking that I might've o'd cd8 :cry: which means I only dtd once on cd7 and a LOT of it leaked out. DH is sick and I'm not in the mood. Metformin is giving me nausea and food aversion so I don't even want to eat most days. I got another low on CBFM..so I don't know what to think. Hope everyone is good. 

Jwalk, you might just be o'ing late for some reason. Not uncommon, a few girls on here had that happen. Keep on truckin...Good luck!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook: hope you're having a great vacation!!! :) Jealous!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

I'd like to join! We are working on TTC #2 and its my 3rd cylce with the CBFM. I got peaks on my first cycle, none on the second cycle and this cycle today I got peak #1. Looking forward to the journey with you all.

D~


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:hi: dyme! Good luck


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still out of town but I had to check in on you all!! Congrats Babyforus so Exciting Have a very happy and healthy 9 months!
> SLH and Gdane- SO glad to see you both now get to poas and O pains this ealy on is great, you may get to be buddies this cycle and both get your bfps togher that would be awesome!!! :thumbup: If this cycle doesn't work for me Im thinking about either doing the fertileaid or the tea at least, I mentioned to DH and he seemed to be willing to try it! But hoping I don't have to try anything else and I get my bfp this month, not as hopeful anymore though because I have no symptoms..I know not everyone gets them but I'm really in tune with my body and Always thought I would.. I guess you never know til af shows so I'll keep waiting impatiently..I usually O from my left side SLH so maybe it is a good sign that its switching for you this time around. Gdane- I hope that clomid really helps you this month and you o early and get that BFP, Clomid really helped me on getting my cycles shorter and back on track after bc. well, I guess thats all for now, We are having great time In south Carolina I just wish we didnt have to leave tomorrow but there is a hurricane due here saturday so its probably better that we go! Hope everyone else is doing well! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all

Pook, your chart is looking good. I have a feeling about you. I hope I'm right.

Gdane, my feeling for you is October. I hope it's september though.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Really slh? Thats super weird thats what psychic star predicted.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning ladies :) 

So... Today is cd6 of second cycle, my cbfm requested a stick which I thought was odd as i didn't expect one until a bit later this cycle, so I gave it one expecting to come back low and BAM high straight away!!! Wasn't expecting that! Xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cd11 low again......seriously?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone im back on this thread I Have lost my way in the Threads and I havent been on this one for a while.. Im 10 DPO 3 more days till testing im worried but im trying not to think about it.. I also used the CBFM and Peaked on CD 13 & 14.. lets hope for the best..

Good luck Ladies 

Baby Dust to All


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck samorrah! 

I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Really slh? Thats super weird thats what psychic star predicted.

The joke in the other thread is that is my favorite month lol. Everyone here is trying, so it's more likely that everyone will get their bfp soon. So maybe it does make sense that my feelings are right.

Who is psychic Star and how much was her reading?

I hope everyone is good. You won't see me much because I'm away and only have my phone for internet access. Typing on an IPhone is annoying.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH and Gdane, trip was great it was just short!! But it was more a business trip but still went to the beach one day and loved it!! Wow SLH... a feeling about me?? That is awesome, I hope that you are right!! Gdane yay!! for the high that you got Im super excited for you!!! I didn't get to temp on two of the days I was gone, but I did temp this morning and my temps were still hgh so that is a good thing! I'm not so positive this month though but there have been some changes, usually before af I spot for 4 ,5, or plus days ten get very crampy right before and finally start! This time on Thurs and Fri I had a tiny bit but only when I wipe (sorry if tmi) and now its gone again, so that made me count myself out.. I think I need to order new sticks and hope for earlier o this time around just like my 1st month!! I hope that next month is my month! Although I wish this was is and SLH was right ..I missed chatting with you ladies and Have fun on your trip SLH


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It was on ebay and like five dollars took like two weeks though


----------



## mamicoch

Hey ladies, I wonder if I can gatecrash this thread?? 
Been recommended by trixie and Rachael who both got their :bfp: 2nd cycle using CBFM, and trixie has very kindly passed on the monitor for me to borrow.

Read up on most of the thread, so got a pretty good idea of what I'm doing (I think!!)

AF is due in the next couple of days, so just waiting to switch on my monitor!!


----------



## Pookabear

welcome mamicoch!!! I hope you have the same good luck!! Did you reset the monitor already?


----------



## mamicoch

Yep, I've reset it! 

Never been so keen for AF to show!:rofl:


----------



## Pookabear

aww i understand... I get the same way! The miserable part for me, Is that I usually get spotting before af for 4 or more days at times, so at that time I always wish even more that it would just get here so I could start again on the cbfm and move on to the next cycle


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies, I wonder If I'll ever get my bfp :-(


----------



## mamicoch

Pookabear said:


> Ladies, I wonder If I'll ever get my bfp :-(


:hugs:
It does get really frustrating, I know. How long have you been ttc?:flower:


----------



## Pookabear

My husband and I have been ttc for only 3 months going on a 4 month and a 3rd with the monitor, But I tried in a previous marriage for over 3 years..I'm glad now that it didn't happen in my previous marriage, and I know there was a reason for that and Im grateful for that, but now I'm much healthier and happier and thought that this time it would be different but It looks like it will take time too just hopefully not as much, hoping next cycle will be for me!!


----------



## Pookabear

what about you?


----------



## mamicoch

Started ttc 17months ago, had 2 mc along the way :(
We already have a 5 year old, caught & carried so easily with her, so find it really hard this time around :(

A friend of mine was ttc with her husband for several years with no luck, they split up & she's since had 2 little boys! It'll happen when the time is right xxx


----------



## Pookabear

aw I'm so sorry to hear about the miscarriages, and the long ttc journey! I hope that the cbfm helps to get your bfp much sooner and you get a sticky little bean the next time around, I'm sure that has been so hard for you! I'm sure it will happen when the time is right and like I said before Now i'm so happy that it didn't happen before as I was in an unhappy marriage etc. and now I'm in a much much happier marriage and I'm much healthier with a lot less stress, I think I'm just down because I know AF is on her way and to top that off, a couple weeks ago my younger brother and I got into an arguement and he had the nerve to say "Well at least I can have kids...Maybe there is a reason god won't give you any" and I really took that to heart and we haven't talked again since and of course now its making me think even more that it can't happen for me..I'm sure it will happen some day, I need to be thankful that I o regularly and have reg af etc. before I had ovarian cysts every month, irregular AF, and had surgery due to the cysts so I am thankful that I haven't had a cyst in 3 yrs and have had a much healthier lifestyle now that It's not as stressful...People that have children easily just don't understand And it really hurt that my own brother would say something like that to me because he knows I want a child more than anything and he knew it would hurt me :-(


----------



## Pookabear

I'm usually a super positive person ladies, I'm sorry for being negative today it's the silly af on her way making me this way....enough pitty party for me LOL how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pookabear

This forum is so quiet!!! Well I have cramps today so I need to buy new test strips and move on to cycle 3.... how are the rest of u ladies?


----------



## mamicoch

Hey, don't worry about feeling down, we all get those days!
Hope you're feeling a bit better today!xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes we all get those days, I get days when I get sick of people around me boasting about there pregnancys, today is one of those days :cry: sick of hearing about little sisters pregnancy. When you try to avoid it it gets shoved in your face.

On a different note... I am just wondering is anyone on here has experienced highs very early in cycle?

:hug:


----------



## missymoon

Hi! 

I'm tagging along with this one if thats o.k. ladies. 

This is my third cycle with CBFM. 

First was out a bit as hubby was doing a charity cycle ride for ten days
Second cycle was a chemical
so fingers crossed for this one!! 

We have been BD-ing like mad since getting the highs. I think i have had 6 highs so far so hoping for the peak tomorrow. 

Its really exciting!! FX for all of you. xxxxxx


----------



## Pookabear

Yes mrs. B, 1st cycle I got highs starting day 6, 2nd cycle I believe I got highs I think around day 14 or 15, I giess it varies from month to month,, and thans ladies I am much better today. I don't mind when people are happy cause they are preg cause I would be too, but to say at least I can have kids to someone is childish itself..some people truly don't understand, but its ok we will all get our bfps soon and have what we aalways wanted


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome missy!! Hope u get a sticky one this time!! 3rd time is a charm!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pookabear said:


> Yes mrs. B, 1st cycle I got highs starting day 6, 2nd cycle I believe I got highs I think around day 14 or 15, I giess it varies from month to month,, and thans ladies I am much better today. I don't mind when people are happy cause they are preg cause I would be too, but to say at least I can have kids to someone is childish itself..some people truly don't understand, but its ok we will all get our bfps soon and have what we aalways wanted

Yes mine is backwards to that, 16 last cycle then 6 this, its strange!

Oh no dont get me wrong I dont begrude anyones happyness!! I find some people need to be a bit more grateful sometimes. But I think most people on here get that too :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/719164-think-might-die.html this is why I haven't been here...I didn't even have energy to poas today probably screw it up


----------



## Pookabear

I totally understand Mrs. B  sometimes its hard not too!! 
Gdane- are you ok?? What is wrong? I was wondering where you had been


----------



## mamicoch

Ladies, I'm so sorry, but no sooner than I've joined this thread, I'm leaving.......got a completely unexpected :bfp: today!

Wishing you all lots of luck and lots more :bfp:'s very soon!
xxxx


----------



## SLH

Hello everyone. I haven't been here for awhile I hope you are all okay. My monitor is still reading high on cd15. I thought I would peak today, oh well. I think my monitor is messed up because I kept feeding it used sticks last month and now I have had 7 highs:(
I hope if it is right then there's nothing wrong with getting too many highs before a peak. I'm wondering if my estrogen is too high. I think I might have to get my doctor to do blood tests. I still haven't heard from the FS. This ttc is way too annoying sometimes.


----------



## Pookabear

Congrats Mami!!! I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!

SLH- yes it is very annoying, I have gotten loads of highs both cycles so far so I'm probably not just you! the 1st cycle I think I got highs from cd6 to 14, then this time I had less but not sure about the used stick thing and how that works, i got scared to do that and used all mine up, now I have to buy more LOL...by the way..how is your trip I miss ya here on this thread


----------



## Pookabear

ok Ladies, I have a question...So my temp is going down gradually and af is getting ready to start (full flow) it just hasn't quite yet..Is it normal for that to happen, or is it supposed to shoot down? I'm not sure how it all works, but from looking at others charts it looks like it just goes down..also, when you have a lp defect, does your temp go down to soon? Or is spotting before af with a high temp considered as a lp defect? does anyone know? Ok..I guess I had more than one question any advice would be greatly appreciated..the good thing is I have spotted less this cycle and I am thinking it could be due to more b vits that are in my new prenatals but not sure


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome missy! congrats mamicoch! 

Pook if you click on that link it takes you to that thread.better today but still not 100% wasnt able to poas yesterday got a high this morning but my temp was higher than its ever been...but could be bc I'm sick plus I slept like all day..went to bed three hours early too


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Have you tested yet? Your chart looks really good pook!


----------



## Pookabear

Yes tested Sunday and got bfn, and have my normal spotting before af, so im sure she is almost here


----------



## missymoon

mamicoch said:


> Ladies, I'm so sorry, but no sooner than I've joined this thread, I'm leaving.......got a completely unexpected :bfp: today!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and lots more :bfp:'s very soon!
> xxxx

Congratulations!! What lovely news!


----------



## trixie79

missymoon said:


> mamicoch said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm so sorry, but no sooner than I've joined this thread, I'm leaving.......got a completely unexpected :bfp: today!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and lots more :bfp:'s very soon!
> xxxx
> 
> Congratulations!! What lovely news!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## SLH

mamicoch said:


> Ladies, I'm so sorry, but no sooner than I've joined this thread, I'm leaving.......got a completely unexpected :bfp: today!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and lots more :bfp:'s very soon!
> xxxx

Congratulations. :happydance: :happydance: 

You must be so happy that you don't have to use your cbfm.


----------



## LilMissCheer

SLH - we're on exactly the same cycle day again this month! :thumbup:

Peak for me this morning after two highs. Some action for bf tonight :happydance:


Quick question - I stopped taking my B complex about six days ago - kept forgetting :blush:. Might start taking them again now just in case. Or shall I just leave it and start taking them at the beginning of next cycle?


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> SLH - we're on exactly the same cycle day again this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Peak for me this morning after two highs. Some action for bf tonight :happydance:
> 
> 
> Quick question - I stopped taking my B complex about six days ago - kept forgetting :blush:. Might start taking them again now just in case. Or shall I just leave it and start taking them at the beginning of next cycle?

That is too funny that we are on the same cd again. I also got a peak today and I'm getting ready to bd like crazy. I had 7 highs though so I'm hoping that lots of highs aren't a bad thing. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

This dust has got to start working at some point.


----------



## LilMissCheer

I only had two highs before my peak today. Last month I only had one! When my highs start I think, right i'll do every other day on my highs and then both my peak days - but I never got enough high days! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Won;t it be funny if we both get our :bfp:'s together!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ughhhh sorry to crash your good news but I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.


----------



## SLH

LilMissCheer said:


> I only had two highs before my peak today. Last month I only had one! When my highs start I think, right i'll do every other day on my highs and then both my peak days - but I never got enough high days!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Won;t it be funny if we both get our :bfp:'s together!!!! :winkwink:

I think it won't matter if you start your b vitamin up again. I actually think it would be a good idea to take it now. 

That would be so awesome if we get our BFP's together this month. I have never talked to someone on here who has the same cycle as me so that's cool lol. 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ughhhh sorry to crash your good news but I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.

Im glad your stomach is feeling better. I would disregard that temp because I know for a fact that infections can raise your temperature.


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with slh just disregard and keep temping


----------



## LindsayA

Hey Ladies... I got my BFP on June 23 2011 but i sadly lost my twins... so in a couple of months i will be turning my CBFM back on... so i thought i would say hello...
Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LindsayA said:


> Hey Ladies... I got my BFP on June 23 2011 but i sadly lost my twins... so in a couple of months i will be turning my CBFM back on... so i thought i would say hello...
> Baby dust to you all xx

I'm so sorry for your loss. :dust: for sticky beans!


----------



## Pookabear

Very sorry for your loss LindsayA, I hope that you get a sticky bean(s) this time


----------



## SLH

That sucks! I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you get a sticky bean fast.


----------



## missymoon

Sorry for your Loss LindsayA - xxx

I have a question for you ladies - how many highs do you get before a peak. I am currently on high day 9! I am also temping too, so know that i haven't ovulated yet, but i am so impatient for ovulation. I am too excited!!! 
Is this normal to still be on highs? I am worried that i am going to run out of sticks soon.

Lots of luck to everyone here!!!


----------



## wookie130

I got 4 highs before my peak, the first month using it.

Hoping it's accurate for me so soon!


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> I got 4 highs before my peak, the first month using it.
> 
> Hoping it's accurate for me so soon!

That's what happened to mr on the first month using it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My lh line us getting darker but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I discarded those two temps. Another high again today


----------



## SLH

My LH line got darker before my peak.


----------



## Pookabear

Mine did too


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks girls. Trying not to think about it too much. have a lot on my plate lately. How are you guys doing? Sorry i've been so quiet. A lot going on. If you want you can read my journal. SLH, how do all your polls always get turned into a bitch fest!! haha! I wasn't arguing, I was just standing up for myself cuz those girls talked to me like i'm an idiot..."you do know where the baby comes out of right?" Idiots. LoL.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks girls. Trying not to think about it too much. have a lot on my plate lately. How are you guys doing? Sorry i've been so quiet. A lot going on. If you want you can read my journal. SLH, how do all your polls always get turned into a bitch fest!! haha! I wasn't arguing, I was just standing up for myself cuz those girls talked to me like i'm an idiot..."you do know where the baby comes out of right?" Idiots. LoL.

Omg, someone said that? That's so mean! I'm sorry. I didn't see that and I had no idea you were involved. I'm so sick of reading fights on this website that I have stopped reading threads that get bad. I have been attacked so many times on this forum that I sometimes consider leaving it. 

I hope you're feeling better and I hope you get your peak within the next few days.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah dumb people...read my thread about sexuality and breast feeding..I set them right I guess because no one responded. Theres more attitude than when I stated on here but i just use it as entertainment. :)


----------



## missymoon

SLH said:


> My LH line got darker before my peak.

Which one is the LH line, how do you know?

I got another high today!! so this means I am on High number 10!! Annoying as i fear we are running out of steam. 

I was o hoping for the peak. Temps haven't done anything either so am just avidly waiting for the big O!!! 

x:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry missymoon, hang in there!! :hugs:

I'm sorry to tell you this, but am :happydance: I got my peak today!!!!!!! First ever this early!! I forced dh to dtd last night even though he wasn't feeling good and I think i might have ovulated late last night...but am not sure...Kind of confused on what I should put for my temp because I usually do it at 345am and hubby woke me up at 240am so I took it 97.5, (stayed laying down and didnt move afterwards either just fell right back asleep.) Then I took it at my regular time and it was 97.9. :shrug: any insight as to which on I should use? Its the difference between pre o and post o temps!


----------



## missymoon

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry missymoon, hang in there!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to tell you this, but am :happydance: I got my peak today!!!!!!! First ever this early!! I forced dh to dtd last night even though he wasn't feeling good and I think i might have ovulated late last night...but am not sure...Kind of confused on what I should put for my temp because I usually do it at 345am and hubby woke me up at 240am so I took it 97.5, (stayed laying down and didnt move afterwards either just fell right back asleep.) Then I took it at my regular time and it was 97.9. :shrug: any insight as to which on I should use? Its the difference between pre o and post o temps!

Yay for your peak!!:happydance::happydance: I'm not an expert with temping so can't help you there, i just take them and look for an increase so i can know for sure that I have ovulated. I never actually chart them. I would just get BDing just in case, but then that has been my motto this month!! Just in case i don't get a peak and it just goes straight to Low.


----------



## SLH

Yay for the peak :happydance: I'm not sure about the temps. The day before my first peak my temperature spiked but the next day they went down. Today they shot way up. When I put future temps in Ff it puts my ovulation today so maybe the same thing will happen to you idk. Waking up at a different time would make it different so maybe disregard it?


----------



## SLH

missymoon said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My LH line got darker before my peak.
> 
> Which one is the LH line, how do you know?
> 
> I got another high today!! so this means I am on High number 10!! Annoying as i fear we are running out of steam.
> 
> I was o hoping for the peak. Temps haven't done anything either so am just avidly waiting for the big O!!!
> 
> x:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

The LH line is the line closest to the pee end. When my sticks are low I see 2 light lines. When it's high I see one line and when it peaks I see both lines. When I get closer to peaking my estrogen line gets lighter and the LH line gets darker. This seems to be my pattern anyway. I guess after using the monitor so much I have started to see a trend.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> missymoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My LH line got darker before my peak.
> 
> Which one is the LH line, how do you know?
> 
> I got another high today!! so this means I am on High number 10!! Annoying as i fear we are running out of steam.
> 
> I was o hoping for the peak. Temps haven't done anything either so am just avidly waiting for the big O!!!
> 
> x:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The LH line is the line closest to the pee end. When my sticks are low I see 2 light lines. When it's high I see one line and when it peaks I see both lines. When I get closer to peaking my estrogen line gets lighter and the LH line gets darker. This seems to be my pattern anyway. I guess after using the monitor so much I have started to see a trend.Click to expand...

What she said. I have noticed the same pattern


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missymoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My LH line got darker before my peak.
> 
> Which one is the LH line, how do you know?
> 
> I got another high today!! so this means I am on High number 10!! Annoying as i fear we are running out of steam.
> 
> I was o hoping for the peak. Temps haven't done anything either so am just avidly waiting for the big O!!!
> 
> x:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The LH line is the line closest to the pee end. When my sticks are low I see 2 light lines. When it's high I see one line and when it peaks I see both lines. When I get closer to peaking my estrogen line gets lighter and the LH line gets darker. This seems to be my pattern anyway. I guess after using the monitor so much I have started to see a trend.Click to expand...
> 
> What she said. I have noticed the same patternClick to expand...

Mine are high and have 2 lines :wacko: crazy!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs.B. said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missymoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My LH line got darker before my peak.
> 
> Which one is the LH line, how do you know?
> 
> I got another high today!! so this means I am on High number 10!! Annoying as i fear we are running out of steam.
> 
> I was o hoping for the peak. Temps haven't done anything either so am just avidly waiting for the big O!!!
> 
> x:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> The LH line is the line closest to the pee end. When my sticks are low I see 2 light lines. When it's high I see one line and when it peaks I see both lines. When I get closer to peaking my estrogen line gets lighter and the LH line gets darker. This seems to be my pattern anyway. I guess after using the monitor so much I have started to see a trend.Click to expand...
> 
> What she said. I have noticed the same patternClick to expand...
> 
> Mine are high and have 2 lines :wacko: crazy!Click to expand...

Is one line lighter than the other? Usually mine are about the same when up get my peak


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yeah the one nearer the dip end is always thinner but not always lighter. Day 9 was darker than the other line but thin line not a band x


----------



## missymoon

Well today I got.........yet another High! This makes 10 high's I think. To be honest I feel that I have lost count. I was hoping for the peak today. Oh well CD 19 today, so this means this is going to be a pretty long cycle for me I think. I'll get in for the long haul. 

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ff put crosshairs in for me today for 3 days ago cd9 then cbfm gave me another high and it changed it to dotted x


----------



## trixie79

Hi guys just had my 20 week scan and everything is going good......baby is 9 oz and the length of a ruler......and its a boy! he wasnt shy abt letting us know!!!

getting closer to the 24 week mark!

just thought id keep you all updated! xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

trixie79 said:


> Hi guys just had my 20 week scan and everything is going good......baby is 9 oz and the length of a ruler......and its a boy! he wasnt shy abt letting us know!!!
> 
> getting closer to the 24 week mark!
> 
> just thought id keep you all updated! xxx

Awwwe congrats! You must be so excited!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

missymoon said:


> Well today I got.........yet another High! This makes 10 high's I think. To be honest I feel that I have lost count. I was hoping for the peak today. Oh well CD 19 today, so this means this is going to be a pretty long cycle for me I think. I'll get in for the long haul.
> 
> xx

Maybe have a few drinks and relax! Thats what I did when I didn't think I was going to get a high or peak...next day...bam! Hang in there


----------



## SLH

trixie79 said:


> Hi guys just had my 20 week scan and everything is going good......baby is 9 oz and the length of a ruler......and its a boy! he wasnt shy abt letting us know!!!
> 
> getting closer to the 24 week mark!
> 
> just thought id keep you all updated! xxx

I'm so happy for you. I'm glad that everything with baby is okay. It's pretty cool that his picture is so clear and I can see him. 

Thanks for the update. I hope to see more.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Ff put crosshairs in for me today for 3 days ago cd9 then cbfm gave me another high and it changed it to dotted x

FF will do that if you put fertile information in after you ovulate. Cd 9 seems early though.


----------



## SLH

missymoon said:


> Well today I got.........yet another High! This makes 10 high's I think. To be honest I feel that I have lost count. I was hoping for the peak today. Oh well CD 19 today, so this means this is going to be a pretty long cycle for me I think. I'll get in for the long haul.
> 
> xx

Is your monitor used? If so, that could explain the high readings. I have noticed that when someone has a used machine they get all highs and no peaks. Also, if you have tricked your machine in anyway it will give you all high readings...so it seems anyways. 
Are you backing it up with charting?


----------



## SLH

CD 19 for me and my monitor hasn't asked me to poas. It went back to low and my temperature is still high so I guess I'm 2dpo now. I hope we dtd enough. We didnt do it that much this time and FF is giving me a good reading instead of a high :cry: I'm getting my leg cramps :( I didn't have them last month and I suspect that it was because of the vitamin I haven't been taking this month. I guess I should start taking them again.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Ff put crosshairs in for me today for 3 days ago cd9 then cbfm gave me another high and it changed it to dotted x
> 
> FF will do that if you put fertile information in after you ovulate. Cd 9 seems early though.Click to expand...

I miss read it, it was 10. - half asleep this morning lol. Its possible its right as another 14 days would be same time as last month, but who knows lol!! x


----------



## Pookabear

hello Ladies, I hope that everyone is well! I finally got AF today, its weird I noticed that since I o'd 3 days later, I got AF three days later, That is what took so long this month, so now I can order my test stick and maybe conceive plus and get started with cycle 3..


----------



## missymoon

SLH said:


> missymoon said:
> 
> 
> Well today I got.........yet another High! This makes 10 high's I think. To be honest I feel that I have lost count. I was hoping for the peak today. Oh well CD 19 today, so this means this is going to be a pretty long cycle for me I think. I'll get in for the long haul.
> 
> xx
> 
> Is your monitor used? If so, that could explain the high readings. I have noticed that when someone has a used machine they get all highs and no peaks. Also, if you have tricked your machine in anyway it will give you all high readings...so it seems anyways.
> Are you backing it up with charting?Click to expand...

No, I bought the monitor brand new, and haven't cheated at all. I take my temp in the morning but i don't chart it. I just use it to see where the rough temp shift it really. I never got on with charting it religiously. Never mind! I think I will do what someone else advised and relax and have a few drinks tonight. Think we are going out for dinner! 

Thank you for the advice tho SLH. xx


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> hello Ladies, I hope that everyone is well! I finally got AF today, its weird I noticed that since I o'd 3 days later, I got AF three days later, That is what took so long this month, so now I can order my test stick and maybe conceive plus and get started with cycle 3..


I'm sorry AF got you. Your second part of your cycle hardly ever changes so that makes sense. If you O late your period will be late how ever many days you were late to O.


----------



## SLH

I know for a fact I will have a 27 day cye because I ovulated on cd17 and have a 10 day lp. So if you know when you O and how long your lp is you will know for sure when AF is due.


----------



## Pookabear

Very true SLH, thanks for that  It is ok that AF came, I'll try again this cycle and hope for the best, I just wish the cramps would go away!! I had 17 days between o and AF (full Flow) but of course a lot of spotting in between, Is it normal to have that long of an lp and it is the your lp until full flow comes right? I hope you caught the little eggy this time..Have you ever tried conceive plus? I"m not sure that I need it but I guess it wont hurt to give it a try.. I hope I get it and my sticks on time I may just have to go buy the sticks since shipping takes time


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I use conceive plus! I liked the way preseed felt better, but I've heard better things about pregnancy. if no BFP after this bottle I bought, then I'll go back to preseed again. Conceive plus does seem to last longer than preseed though. Sorry AF got you by the way. That stinks. I got another peak but I think I already O'd. Hubs keeps asking if it worked this time...I have no idea. I feel our timing wasn't very good. We'll see though. :dust: everyone!


----------



## Pookabear

GdaneMom4now said:


> I use conceive plus! I liked the way preseed felt better, but I've heard better things about pregnancy. if no BFP after this bottle I bought, then I'll go back to preseed again. Conceive plus does seem to last longer than preseed though. Sorry AF got you by the way. That stinks. I got another peak but I think I already O'd. Hubs keeps asking if it worked this time...I have no idea. I feel our timing wasn't very good. We'll see though. :dust: everyone!


Thanks for the info. I have heard good about both, is it messy?? I hope you have your BFP this month, I know you had been sick and have went through so much this time around, Did the clomid help you to O earlier?? Do you think I should try conceive plus 1st? may be tmi but do you only use the internal applicators? I am sooooo happy that you got another peak, I hope it worked this time, some say less is more so you could have caught that little eggy for sure! LOL i think its cute how they ask...right before AF came a day or two ago hubby asked "are you preggo yet" I sadly had to say no I know af is coming and he said darn! LOL I hope one of these days I can say YES!! When he asks! Its ok...I dont like that af got me but I like that i have another chance and hope it works this time..I would rather have af anyday over pms, sometimes I feel so bad for hubby when I have pms I can be so mean and I don't mean to be! sometimes I cant stand myself during that time LOL..I think it gets worse too because I'm upset that it didnt work again


----------



## dawny2523

Hello again to all you lovely ladies .........

How is everyone getting on??????

Well im out this month as AF came 3 days early....Booooooo !!!!!

Not sure if taking the Evening Primrose Oil brought it on sooner? Any ideas anyone ?

xxx


----------



## Pookabear

So sorry af showed up Dawny!!! I also saw her face this morning too! I'm not sure though about the epo I wish I could help you more but I don't know much about that one, out of all the things ive tried, that is one that i haven't


----------



## dawny2523

Pookabear said:


> So sorry af showed up Dawny!!! I also saw her face this morning too! I'm not sure though about the epo I wish I could help you more but I don't know much about that one, out of all the things ive tried, that is one that i haven't

 Thanks........We just got to keep trying though......and of course keep smiling  

xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Dawny you may have ovulated sooner...won't know unless you chart! I an not sure about epo sorry af got you. 

Pook thank you for all your kind words here and in journal. I have ovulated way way sooner so I'm super excited. I think we may have been to late thigh because up think I ovulated the night before my peak and thats when we dtd. I would try conceive plus first. Buy the big tube and get syringes to insert it internally.

I joined the moonstone ladies too. I thought hmmm weird at first then I kept reading and the bfp just kept rolling in so I figured why not?! I should have them in a few days I'm pretty excited.


----------



## dawny2523

GdaneMom4now said:


> Dawny you may have ovulated sooner...won't know unless you chart! I an not sure about epo sorry af got you.
> 
> Pook thank you for all your kind words here and in journal. I have ovulated way way sooner so I'm super excited. I think we may have been to late thigh because up think I ovulated the night before my peak and thats when we dtd. I would try conceive plus first. Buy the big tube and get syringes to insert it internally.
> 
> I joined the moonstone ladies too. I thought hmmm weird at first then I kept reading and the bfp just kept rolling in so I figured why not?! I should have them in a few days I'm pretty excited.


I ovulated on CD 13 of my last cycle and i have always religiously been 27 or 28 day cycle..........weird, because that makes my last cycle a 25 day 

CBFM is out again.........not complaining though as it was my first month of using it last month.

Think I will have to cut down on the amount of Caffine too........OH is also going to start taking Zinc.........Fingers X'd

xxx


----------



## Pookabear

what is the moonstone ladies?? And what are you getting a few days ? LOL im confused, but it doesn't take much to confuse me haha! OK great idea I'll get the tube and syringes, do you only use it on your peak days or highs and peaks? And your very welcome for the kind words!! I can't wait to see you estatic when you get your BFP!


----------



## Pookabear

Your very welcome Gdane!! I can't wait to see you estatic when you get your BFP!!! And thanks I'll try to use the syriinges and conceive, do you use it on high and peak days? What are you getting in a few days and whats moonstones?? I'm sorry Im confused LOL but it doesn't take much for me to get confused LOL... You very well still could have hit the right time!! My friend dtd the night before her temp when up and it worked for her!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I usually use it all the time just to be safe. Yes softcups help the mess and hers the thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/653365-moonstone-anyone-49.html


----------



## SLH

I think I'm out. Im 3dpo and my temperatures are taking on a pattern lik they always do so that has to be a bad sign. The tww sucks. I can't wait for it to be over so I can go on to cycle 4 with the cbfm. At what point should I give up using it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh its too early to be feeling like that! You know that seeing a difference in your chart this early would mean you would have implanted by now....which doesn't ever happen!! Keep your chin up hotel fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Future mama is mia! I wonder how she is doing. how is everyone else doing? Ff won't give me cross hairs but I know I'm at lest 3 or 4dpo.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Meaning my test date is the 13 or 14


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm 5dpo according to FF, I'm experiencing mega cramping this evening!x


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm 5dpo according to FF, I'm experiencing mega cramping this evening!x

I hope that's a good sign. FX'd. 

I'm 4 dpo but feel out because of my short lp and my low post O temps, although I did read that i might be putting my thermometer in the wrong spot so tomorrow I will change positions lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I do hope so!

Where are you putting thermometer and where should it be??? x


----------



## dawny2523

Im not into the taking temps thing, but did do some research........

The best place is to put it is up your miffy !!!!

Apparently it is more accurate 

x


----------



## SLH

I put it directly under my tongue and have read that it should be off to a side because there are heat spots there. 

There's no thermometer going up my miffy lol. That's the first time I heard of that one.


----------



## dawny2523

SLH said:


> I put it directly under my tongue and have read that it should be off to a side because there are heat spots there.
> 
> There's no thermometer going up my miffy lol. That's the first time I heard of that one.

Apparently it is true, the temps are much more accurate !!!! lol x


----------



## Pookabear

Thats how I do it SLH LOL i can't remember who but someone on this site recomended it to me and it seems to be pretty accurate,, and that is why i don't temp during AF LOL..Mrs.B I hope the crampy is your little bean getting ready to stick!! SLH keep your head up its too early for that as GDane Said!! This could just be your month, i would stick with trying to move the bbt around to a different spot like you said, they say to stay consistent throughout the month with where you put it though LOL that book, taking charge of your fertility suggests you use it in your miffy LOL but i know many who do it by mouth too


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I do it by mouth...tried twice in my miffy and it weirded me out. My bbt came with a diagram where to put your thermometer. I get a consistent pattern every cycle no matter when I ovulate


----------



## Pookabear

yea i agree Gdane it is a little weird but I guess i have gotten use to it! DH at first was like what are you doing?? LOL


----------



## Pookabear

this past cycle was the 1st time for charting for me, so we will see how it goes this coming month! I am behind on getting my sticks though since its a holiday I figured it would be delayed hope I can order them in time and not have to go get them at the store because its much more expensive


----------



## dawny2523

HELP HELP HELP Please.............

To all you lovely CBFM ladies..........

Just needed some advice .............

I am on CD 6 and my CBFM asked me for its first stick this morning. I was totally shocked that it gave me a high......is it possible to start ovulating this early? Just so strange?..................

Also, I believe that I did have a chemical pregnancy as I was 4 days early on my AF and extremely heavy and lots of clots (sorry for TMI ) which is very unusual for me.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance

x x x


----------



## trixie79

dawny2523 said:


> HELP HELP HELP Please.............
> 
> To all you lovely CBFM ladies..........
> 
> Just needed some advice .............
> 
> I am on CD 6 and my CBFM asked me for its first stick this morning. I was totally shocked that it gave me a high......is it possible to start ovulating this early? Just so strange?..................
> 
> Also, I believe that I did have a chemical pregnancy as I was 4 days early on my AF and extremely heavy and lots of clots (sorry for TMI ) which is very unusual for me.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> x x x

dont worry hun i got highs from cd 6 and didnt ovulate till cd 17.....just dtd every other day and you will be grand! i got my bfp that month! 2nd cycle...
x:hugs:


----------



## dawny2523

trixie79 said:


> dawny2523 said:
> 
> 
> HELP HELP HELP Please.............
> 
> To all you lovely CBFM ladies..........
> 
> Just needed some advice .............
> 
> I am on CD 6 and my CBFM asked me for its first stick this morning. I was totally shocked that it gave me a high......is it possible to start ovulating this early? Just so strange?..................
> 
> Also, I believe that I did have a chemical pregnancy as I was 4 days early on my AF and extremely heavy and lots of clots (sorry for TMI ) which is very unusual for me.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> x x x
> 
> dont worry hun i got highs from cd 6 and didnt ovulate till cd 17.....just dtd every other day and you will be grand! i got my bfp that month! 2nd cycle...
> x:hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations on your BFP..........so exciting x

Thanks very much Trixie...........its my seconds month too, so fingers firmly crossed

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

GdaneMom4now said:


> I do it by mouth...tried twice in my miffy and it weirded me out. My bbt came with a diagram where to put your thermometer. I get a consistent pattern every cycle no matter when I ovulate

My BBT didn't come with a diagram...do you mind me asking where abouts is it suppose to go? I always just do dead center under my tongue. :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

1cre8tivgrl said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I do it by mouth...tried twice in my miffy and it weirded me out. My bbt came with a diagram where to put your thermometer. I get a consistent pattern every cycle no matter when I ovulate
> 
> My BBT didn't come with a diagram...do you mind me asking where abouts is it suppose to go? I always just do dead center under my tongue. :shrug:Click to expand...

Pretty much as far back off to the side as you can go I'll se if Istill have it


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> HELP HELP HELP Please.............
> 
> To all you lovely CBFM ladies..........
> 
> Just needed some advice .............
> 
> I am on CD 6 and my CBFM asked me for its first stick this morning. I was totally shocked that it gave me a high......is it possible to start ovulating this early? Just so strange?..................
> 
> Also, I believe that I did have a chemical pregnancy as I was 4 days early on my AF and extremely heavy and lots of clots (sorry for TMI ) which is very unusual for me.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> x x x

Well, I got 7 highs before my peak last month and the very first time I poas it gave me a high reading. It's complety normal I think. 

If you did have a chemical, it is possible that the monitor is wrong because I have read that you shouldnt use it after a mc. A couple of months ago I bought maybe I had a chemical too because of a weird period and lots of huge clots. Weird.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thats how I do it SLH LOL i can't remember who but someone on this site recomended it to me and it seems to be pretty accurate,, and that is why i don't temp during AF LOL..Mrs.B I hope the crampy is your little bean getting ready to stick!! SLH keep your head up its too early for that as GDane Said!! This could just be your month, i would stick with trying to move the bbt around to a different spot like you said, they say to stay consistent throughout the month with where you put it though LOL that book, taking charge of your fertility suggests you use it in your miffy LOL but i know many who do it by mouth too

I would feel really weird putting up my miffy lol. (I can't stop saying that word) :rofl: no matter how accurate it is, besides I would be moving a lot to take my clothes off and that's probably not a good idea. 
I put my thermometer far back to the side and my temperature shot up so I guess it is more accurate. 
Thanks for the encouragement, but I still think I'm out this month :( I don't think i have a shot until my luteal phase gets longer.


----------



## Pookabear

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::haha::haha: i keep laughing about it too and saying miffy! Too funny!! You never know if your out, its still early..Did you say you didnt take your vits this time around? I am doomed this month I will have to go buy sticks becauseI waited to long and tomorrow will be cd 5, I'm not sure which day it will ask me to poas and if I order them now I don't think the will cme on time last month it was day 8 so we will see if thats the case I have enough time to order but if not im in trouble LOL but they are double the price at the store, I should have known better I knew I needed them LOL..Anyhow, about the MIFFY thing.. Your right about the taking your clothes off thing I never thought about that, the only reason I thought using it by mouth for me is because sometimes I tend to sleep with my mouth open and was afraid of the temp being wrong. Af is basically gone for me I'm so glad, it was a short one for me this time around for some reason but hopefully Next month it wont be here 
Babydust to all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pookabear

I thnk that your chart looks great so far SLH!


----------



## SLH

Thanks Pook!

That sucks about needing to buy sticks at the store. I buy mine at the store all of the time because I can't find anywhere cheap that ships fast to Canada. If AF shows this month then I will buy them online. I will try to find them from somewhere. If I could find cheap wedding favours online, I'm sure I will find sticks to pee on from somewhere lol. I know now never to buy the cheap ovulation sticks with the green ends because they never turned positive for me. I wonder if I could find the cbfm sticks cheap from somewhere in China LOL. I hope I don't need them anymore though, but if AF does get here I think I will buy a ton in bulk and if I get pregnant sell them on Craigslist.

Miffy is my new name for it LOL. I guess it's better to take it that way if you sleep with your mouth open. I don't think I sleep with my mouth open, and I guess if I can get red crosshairs on my chart then my temperatures must be accurate. 

It's really funny how I keep seeing babies everywhere and people are pregnant all around me. For some reason, I keep seeing tons of pregnancy test commercials on TV. I was also at a baby shower and my present was number 7. Here it's a tradition that the person who brings the 7th gift will be pregnant next.
My husband also had a dream that we had a baby. I think it's going to happen soon.


----------



## Pookabear

AWwww yay!!! I hope this is your month! I am so excited for you even though you haven't yet got your bfp!! Maybe all of these are signs for you I sure hope so!!! Amazon dones't ship to canada? That is where I have found them the cheapest so far and that is a great idea buying them in bulk but I bet you wont need them after this month!! Are you doing anything different this time around? 
I really wanted this cycle to be the one for me too but now I'm a little down because for some reason I have been having some kind of issue with my knee, the pain isn't severe but it does ache and there is a small lump right at the top of my knee cap and i am not sure why.. I hesitated going to get it checked out as I hate going to the doctor but DH says I should so I made an appt. for tomorrow but I'm worried that something will happen and it will delay our ttc this time and praying surgery wont be required and it will be easily fixed...But I would rather have it fixed before I get my bfp, maybe it will heal up and I'll get my bfp still this time around


----------



## Pookabear

I have no doubt about your temps being accurate  any I am soooo hoping that this is your month!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I have no doubt about your temps being accurate  any I am soooo hoping that this is your month!!

Thanks :)

I'm sorry about your knee. I hope it's nothing serious and doesn't prevent you from TTC. I hope that this is both our months. I don't want to see cycle number 4 with the cbfm.


----------



## Pookabear

I hope So too SLH!! In so many ways


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm confused. After you get your peak do you need you need to feed it sticks? My chart sucks. I overrode ff it was going to put my o date at cd19. My estrogen line on my sticks are super dark...like darker than when I got highs and peaks. I'm trying to get a photo app to upload my picture.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My progesterone was only 7.6 she said I didn't ovulate so I am doubling clomid next cycle. :( but my chart had a temp shift and I had a peak on my clearblue fertility monitor....?


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies, I was a member on this forum before I got pregnant, and still check in from time to time to see how everyone is doing......

GDane, I know a few things about progesterone levels except I never took clomid. 
First, on what DPO did you get your prog. tested? I see from your ticker that you're 6 DPO now. The best day to get prog checked is 7 DPO (sometimes they will call it CD 21 progesterone, but of course, that's basing on a 28-day cycle and assuming you ovulate on day 14). I never got mine checked on CD 21 bc I usually ovulated later in my cycle. I said all that to say, if you got yours checked already, then it could be that your levels haven't reached their peak yet and you actually had a higher level.

As far as progesterone levels go, I think each Dr. has different parameters, but from what mine said: any level less than 5 is annovulatory. levels 5-10 shows some form of ovulatory activity, but would not sustain a pregnancy. 10-15 also shows ovulation but is likely that this pregnancy would end up in m/c. What they really want to see is a level over 15. Especially since you are on Clomid, they will want yours to be greater than 15.

That being said, the month I got my BFP, my progesterone was 14, the one prior to that was 11. I had an appt scheduled to have an ultrasound of my ovaries and possibly start clomid the next cycle......needless to say, I didn't need it! 

So, what I'm hoping for you is that you got your levels checked too early and they are actually higher than what you got!! Also, my friend had been ttc for 2 years and got pregnant on her 3rd cycle of Clomid (she was taking it for a luteal phase deficit)!! She is expecting her little boy next month!! Just a little bit of reassurance for ya!

Good luck to all you ladies and I hope you all get your BFPs very soon!! Lots and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks so much. I'm wondering if it was too early but my chart is weird this cycle. Normally goes up but its staying around the same. I read this too https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels and I took it on 4 or 5dpo right after I ate lunch


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> My progesterone was only 7.6 she said I didn't ovulate so I am doubling clomid next cycle. :( but my chart had a temp shift and I had a peak on my clearblue fertility monitor....?

I thought anything over a 5 is an indicator of ovulation? It looks like you ovulated on CD 19 to me, but I could be wrong.
When my monitor is low my estrogen line is also super dark. My monitor asked me to feed it sticks for 9 days after my peak. The monitor only asks for 10 or 20 sticks so if you ovulated on the 11th stick, it will ask you for 9 more until it reaches 20. I would just ignore it.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

SLH said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, but I still think I'm out this month :( I don't think i have a shot until my luteal phase gets longer.

A friend of mine just told me if you have a short LP you should take Vitamin B6 Complex, it is good for fertility and lengthens your LP. She had this problem, ttc for 8 months and started taking it and got pregnant the very next month! Here is an article on it if you want to read it :)

https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1371/


----------



## SLH

1cre8tivgrl said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, but I still think I'm out this month :( I don't think i have a shot until my luteal phase gets longer.
> 
> A friend of mine just told me if you have a short LP you should take Vitamin B6 Complex, it is good for fertility and lengthens your LP. She had this problem, ttc for 8 months and started taking it and got pregnant the very next month! Here is an article on it if you want to read it :)
> 
> https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1371/Click to expand...

Thanks. I tried it last month, but it delayed my ovulation I think so I haven't been taking it this month. I'm hoping it will just fix itself because my hormones are still wacky from Depo. If I don't get my bfp next month then I will try it again and see what happens. I'm impatient and don't like ovulating late.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm posting this everywhere because I need help!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...should-we-take-legal-action.html#post12705496

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm posting this everywhere because I need help!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...should-we-take-legal-action.html#post12705496
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I think you should sue. Lots of people get big time settlements from things like this.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.

On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x


----------



## trixie79

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm posting this everywhere because I need help!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...should-we-take-legal-action.html#post12705496
> 
> Thanks in advance!

my god thats crap.....i dont know wat to advise....but would defo make an offical compliant to the hosp for making the error.....you dont need a lawyer for that just ring and ask wat there complaint policy isn and take it from there. i hope it all works out..... xxx


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x

Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I had a big drop on my temp today. I'm either 6or 7dpo...don't know if I'll be able to sleep Tonight....hoping implantatoon dip! If I even ovulated


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x
> 
> Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.Click to expand...

I believe you, mine has shown me on high since day 6 (this second cycle) still showing high although my temp is showing me as 8dpo! And I would rather the monitor show me my peak before I have missed it 3 days after when its confirmed by my temp, you know? x


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x
> 
> Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you, mine has shown me on high since day 6 (this second cycle) still showing high although my temp is showing me as 8dpo! And I would rather the monitor show me my peak before I have missed it 3 days after when its confirmed by my temp, you know? xClick to expand...

Seeing a peak means a lot. I always ovulate on the day after my first peak so I know when to expect it. If I didn't have my monitor I wouldn't know when ovulation was coming and I would have to rely on OPK's that never go dark. I think my monitor is an essential item to have. 
I think everyone should buy a new one lol (I will not tell that to the person who buys it from me), but it says on the instructions that after 3 months of use the data is erased, so maybe it takes that long for it to work properly with a new owner. I'm the type of person who hates buying used things. Everything I buy has to be brand new. I thought the monitor was really expensive, but I didn't care I had to have a new one lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

First of alll....where did futuremama go??I Hhope she's okay! 

Secondly...take a gander at my chart!! I *think* I *hope* that's an implantation diP!?!?! :shrug:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> First of alll....where did futuremama go??I Hhope she's okay!
> 
> Secondly...take a gander at my chart!! I *think* I *hope* that's an implantation diP!?!?! :shrug:

I have no idea where she went. She updates her chart, so I'm pretty sure she's okay.

That very well could be an implantation dip. I'm not sure because I don't know much about implantation dips. The Clomid worked for you. Because your chart is different than previous charts, I would say there's a pretty good chance. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Yesterday I took my temp at the same time twice and the first time it was 36.55 and the second time it was 36.69.? I put the 36.69 one in just because it was higher. Then something totally weird happened. I spotted yesterday only once. Then today my temperature spiked to 36.84. I only took my temp once today because I don't want to confuse myself. I'm trying so hard to get my hopes up since I have a strong gut feeling that AF is coming on Monday. I have hardly any symptoms, which is totally weird for me. I'm obsessive about symptom spotting. I'm pretty sure this isn't my month :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies help :cry: my CM seems to be tinged! Im only CD19 and no idea of normal cycle length, I hope this accompanied my the temp drop doesnt mean :witch: is coming :cry:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: your chart looks awesome...i think this is it. 

Mrs. b: I think af is on her way for you...I'm sorry I hope I'm wrong


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Ladies help :cry: my CM seems to be tinged! Im only CD19 and no idea of normal cycle length, I hope this accompanied my the temp drop doesnt mean :witch: is coming :cry:

I always get a brown tinge at 10dpo followed by the full AF the next day :cry: You ovulated really early, so you are bound to have a short cycle. Look on the bright side, you didn't have to wait too long to start trying again. 

I'm so sorry, I hope this is your month!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Damn! I was hoping I would hold out until 24 days like last month! 20 days is silly x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry Mrs. B. At least you don't have the other half of it...which is a supr long cycle like I used to have! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Would testing tomorrow be stupid? Or should i wait it out? 

SLH: when will you be testing?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Would testing tomorrow be stupid? Or should i wait it out?
> 
> SLH: when will you be testing?

It might be stupid. What if it's a fake BFN? That would totally suck.

I'm waiting until Monday, and that's only if my temperatures are still high and AF stays away. Af is due on Sunday night or Monday.


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry Mrs. B. At least you don't have the other half of it...which is a supr long cycle like I used to have! Good luck and :dust:

I agree, thats what I used to have too xx


----------



## Pookabear

GDANE AND SLH, Your charts look awesome!! This month may just be for the both of you!! I am on cd 7, getting ready to temping and start poas I hope :0)


----------



## Pookabear

Well ladies, Ive decided just to temp this month and no cbfm till next month....Do you think it will effect my monitor or mess it up in anyway for next month?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Well ladies, Ive decided just to temp this month and no cbfm till next month....Do you think it will effect my monitor or mess it up in anyway for next month?

I have always wondered that about the monitor. I'm not sure if it's a good idea or not. If you temp just remember that you could miss your opportunity because charting only confirms ovulation, it doesn't detect it. Use OPK's or just have lots of :sex: around the time you ovulated last time.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I dint think I would skip a month


----------



## Pookabear

Hmmm maybe I shouldn't take the chance, only because of messing cbfm, I am pretty certain of when im fertile now due to,my bodies signs and always know the day before I peak but just for cbfm sake maybe I should just get some sticks and hope that, missing 1 day wont nurt? If it didn't effect the monitor I wouldn't mind skipping but I don't want to take a chance in messing its pattern up I couldn't find the sticks and went to 3 different stores in my area one store said they had 1 box but who knows if it will be there tomorrow and they are so expensive thanks. For the advice I may just try finding some again tomorrow


----------



## Pookabear

Ok Ladies, the good thing is its cd8 and cbfm didnt ask me to poas today so maybe I will have another chance today to go find that box of strips because i bet tomorrow it will ask, I have a question though, Iwent to put my temp in on ff this morning and its showing on last months cycle how do i change it to the next month? also, I saw preseed at the store yesterday, but not conceive plus, does anyone think should try it? Tmi but my miffy is very sensitiveand different soaps, laundry soaps etc irritate if i don't just stick with one, do you think it is gentle enough to try since its mimics your on cm?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pookabear said:


> Ok Ladies, the good thing is its cd8 and cbfm didnt ask me to poas today so maybe I will have another chance today to go find that box of strips because i bet tomorrow it will ask, I have a question though, Iwent to put my temp in on ff this morning and its showing on last months cycle how do i change it to the next month? also, I saw preseed at the store yesterday, but not conceive plus, does anyone think should try it? Tmi but my miffy is very sensitiveand different soaps, laundry soaps etc irritate if i don't just stick with one, do you think it is gentle enough to try since its mimics your on cm?

it didn't start your chart over because you didn't put your AF in. That's the only way it knows when to start a new chart. Good luck with your cbfm this month!! DO you have problems with CM or just something to try? If theres no problems I wouldn't chance it. If you want to try it I would try it on a nonfertile day just so if you have a reaction it won't mess with your fertile days.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I went bowling last night and one time I went up to bowl I had a weird pull/pain in that same exact spot I was having pains in yesterday. Weird. And my temp went up again :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

oh, oops LOL so now do I have to go back and put AF on the chart I'm so silly sometimes! I Have EWCM on the right days I'm just not sure if there is enough of it because sometimes I go a day with a day without etc. so I was just going to try it,but maybe I shouldn't usually things that dont have scents dont bother me, I know it sounds weird LOL
GDANE- Looking good for you!!!! I had a feeling about you for this month!!
When are you going to test? I'm going to go stalk your charts LOL I hope i can find that one box the store has so I can use my cbfm thi smonth


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Try tomorrow because I don't take BFN very hard. I take getting af hard because there's always a chance until AF shows. And I have IC's too. I wanted to wait til wednesday, but I have a weird calmness over me so I'm like, why not!?!


----------



## Pookabear

AWw I hope this is it for you, your chart looks great! I saw that you have had pulling/ type pains, that is an excellent sign! I am the opposite, I always take bfns hard because I just Think I'll never get a positive, wish that I could be more like you in that sense.So I may just not use the preseed this time just to be safe but I am hopling that box of strips is still at the store, if not I have no oidea what to do I'll have to go to a whole other side of twon to try to find them, also, where did you get your moonstone, I eventually want to try that, where can i research how it all works? I looked at the thred but it didnt say much about how it works where i read


----------



## Pookabear

do you have problems with your cm normally?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks! I'm pretty excited. I'm sure you'll be able to find sticks, you just might have to pay a pretty penny. I got mine off of ebay. I'm not sure how you know if it's real though....I went to one that said genuine moonstone. It's folklore...you have to believe. It's nothing scientifically proven. There's lots of links on that thread where to get some. A girl mentions cosmicpoppy on there alot. I found a dealer on the site etsy.com it's called the fertile garden, she has some beautiful stuff on there. I've been wearing my moonstone and green aventurine. Also rose quartz is for fertility. I kind of have issues with my cm. I notice a difference, but it doesn't seem like a lot in quanity and I'm not sensitive down there like you are so I figured why not?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty excited. I'm sure you'll be able to find sticks, you just might have to pay a pretty penny. I got mine off of ebay. I'm not sure how you know if it's real though....I went to one that said genuine moonstone. It's folklore...you have to believe. It's nothing scientifically proven. There's lots of links on that thread where to get some. A girl mentions cosmicpoppy on there alot. I found a dealer on the site etsy.com it's called the fertile garden, she has some beautiful stuff on there. I've been wearing my moonstone and green aventurine. Also rose quartz is for fertility. I kind of have issues with my cm. I notice a difference, but it doesn't seem like a lot in quanity and I'm not sensitive down there like you are so I figured why not?

I don't believe in this moonstone thing, but I'm willing to do anything LOL. My cousin wore a metal bracelet thing that she said would take her pain away and get her pregnant, and the next month she was pregnant. Weird.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I didn't know if I believed but just look since june 24.theres been 8 bfps. That was enough for me to try. I've done crazier things. Lol.


----------



## Pookabear

THanks for the info., I am officially in this month!! Except your right I paid a pretty penny LOL, if I order them online its much cheaper but I waited around to much this time, I know better that next time if there is one Online only! I paid $50.00 for a supposed 3 months usage (i hope it only takes one month and I only use 10 sticks this time instead of 20) online I found them on amazon for half the price but I was silly and waited around to long to wait for the shipping...Hubby and I contemplated back and forth since they costed so much if we should just wing it without them especially being I have so many dr appts for my knee but since I spoke to you ladies and we weren't sure if it would mess the monitor up I told him what you said and he said uh-oh we better get them then LOL 
SLH and Gdane your charts are looking awesome!!!! By the way I skipped the preseed maybe next time , hopefully there isnt a next time!! ok now that I went out of my way to get these sticks I hope it works this month even though I'm worried that if the dr. ends up needing an mri or surgery it may ruin my chances..I am so hoping its an easy fix, I got xrays the other day and those came out good so now my doctor recomends an orthopedic surgeon and I want to do everything i can to prevent surgery but fix the problem so that I can get on with ttc and with my running that I have had to stop doing and I have been gaining a few lbs because of it lol oh well on to my cbfm cycle, its weird how I feel better now that i got the sticks lol its such a n addiction, 
SLH & Gdane, are you having any symptoms if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Pookabear

Slh- your temps are higher this month, thats a great sign!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I went bowling last night and one time I went up to bowl I had a weird pull/pain in that same exact spot I was having pains in yesterday. Weird. And my temp went up again :happydance:

I want to go bowling! That's a very good sign and your chart is looking good.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh- your temps are higher this month, thats a great sign!

Not really. Today's temp was lower than last month on 9dpo. It dropped a lot from yesterday and I expect it to drop lower tomorrow and then AF will come tomorrow night :cry: 

Oh well, time to get ready to press the m button and start cycle number 4. 

The monitor will probably ask you to poas tomorrow. You could call the help line and ask them if you can skip a month.


----------



## Pookabear

aww you never know, your temps still looked different than the previous months, I didnt see where it dropped a bit today but it still looks good to me, do you feel like af is on her way??
I was going to call the help line but dont know if i trust what they would say lol I went ahead and bought the sticks
So I'm officially in this month! Last month it asked me to poas on cd 8 but since it took so long to peak maybe it will wait til tomorrow so it wont take as many sticks if i o late, now do you think after I peak i shouldnt feed it anymore? thats why i used them all last month I fed it 20 and had none left, lol but dont want to mess it up, don't count yourself out slh it still could be your month!


----------



## Pookabear

I am planning on temping the whole month this time, hope i can get accurate temps with my whole waking up at different times mess, its in my mind I think, When i have to temp i wake up earlier than im supposed to lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Keep that chin up slh.

Symptoms are my boobs have shooting pain but not today. and that pain in my uterus area just a specific spot in the middle.


----------



## Pookabear

Sound like great symptoms to me! Keep us posted!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mom asked me if I was pregnant today, because I've been so hot all day. A s far as everyone knows I'm out this month because of my progesterone test. Hopefully I can surprise them!


----------



## Pookabear

aww I hope so!! That would be so great!! did you tell her no? or you weren't sure? I think being hot is a symptom too! I can't wait to see if this is your month! I'm just as excited as if it were me


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol no I told her the doc said I didn't ovulate...thats what everyone knows including dh. Hope I can pride doc wrong that she did the test to early. Thanks for your excitement


----------



## Pookabear

I hope so too! wow it will be such a suprise for you, Dh, and everyone then!! How fun! are you testing tomorrow? I can't help but be excited for you!! I am willing to bet she tested it too early!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mom asked me if I was pregnant today, because I've been so hot all day. A s far as everyone knows I'm out this month because of my progesterone test. Hopefully I can surprise them!

I have been feeling really hot today as well. It could be because I was over dressed and it was hot outside, but even inside I was hot. My day time temperature was 37.59, last month it was always around 37.2. I know you're not supposed to do that, but I'm weird and even before I was TTC I always had to know.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> THanks for the info., I am officially in this month!! Except your right I paid a pretty penny LOL, if I order them online its much cheaper but I waited around to much this time, I know better that next time if there is one Online only! I paid $50.00 for a supposed 3 months usage (i hope it only takes one month and I only use 10 sticks this time instead of 20) online I found them on amazon for half the price but I was silly and waited around to long to wait for the shipping...Hubby and I contemplated back and forth since they costed so much if we should just wing it without them especially being I have so many dr appts for my knee but since I spoke to you ladies and we weren't sure if it would mess the monitor up I told him what you said and he said uh-oh we better get them then LOL
> SLH and Gdane your charts are looking awesome!!!! By the way I skipped the preseed maybe next time , hopefully there isnt a next time!! ok now that I went out of my way to get these sticks I hope it works this month even though I'm worried that if the dr. ends up needing an mri or surgery it may ruin my chances..I am so hoping its an easy fix, I got xrays the other day and those came out good so now my doctor recomends an orthopedic surgeon and I want to do everything i can to prevent surgery but fix the problem so that I can get on with ttc and with my running that I have had to stop doing and I have been gaining a few lbs because of it lol oh well on to my cbfm cycle, its weird how I feel better now that i got the sticks lol its such a n addiction,
> SLH & Gdane, are you having any symptoms if you dont mind me asking?

I hope there's nothing seriously wrong with your knee, and I hope it doesn't require any kind of surgery. 

I don't know if I'm having any symptoms. I felt like an idiot the last times thinking I had symptoms lol. I'm really tired, but that could be because of allergies. I'm bloated, but that usually happens before AF. TMI, but I feel very wet down there in my miffy, and that usually happens before AF. Acne, which also happens before AF lol. Yesterday, I kept smelling weird things and I asked everyone around me if they could smell what I was smelling and they all said no except for my pregnant friend. I could smell cabbage and it was making me gag. This is another weird thing, putting the thermometer in my mouth makes me gag every day, so I'm having a problem with gaging for some odd reason. I usually crave salt and sweets before AF, but this month it has all been seeming to turn me off for some weird reason. I know all of the odds are against me so there's no way I could possibly be pregnant. I just don't know why I'm having these weird symptoms, that are way different than last month. I'm also getting signs of AF and low morning temperatures, so there's no possibility that I'm pregnant.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SlLH, I hope the same!! But you never know til AF comes, Don't feel like an idiot I totally understand I have had many symptoms in the past and had bfn don't worry we all go through that, but I always feel like an idiot too when I get my bfn, so sometimes I try to keep my symptoms to myself well except of course telling you ladies because I know everyone here understands and has been there! I actually have a really strong sense of smell usually after o even though that sounds weird so your not crazy trust me!! I still think your chart looks good this month and i hope it goes back up for you tomorrow ...It is always so hard to tell weather af is coming or if your going to get a bfp thats what drives me crazy well and im sure it does the rest of you ladies too!I usually eat sweets before af or just want to eat non stop LOl...SLH you still have a good chance, when is af due for you? Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you, you and Gdane are my buddies and I want you both to get your bfps asap! Tomorrow is cd 9 for me wonder if you and I will get the same peak days again like we had the last two months! Im sure it will ask me to poas tomorrow, I hope I o early like i did my 1st cycle


----------



## SLH

AF is due for me tomorrow. Well, I'll spot and get a really light flow, and then on Monday she will be here in full mode. I only have enough pain medicine for one day for cramps and I forgot to make a DRs appointment to get more. Hopefully, she'll see me on Monday.

Last month my CBFM gave me a high on CD9 when I first poas, although I didn't get my peak until cd16. 
I hope you get your bfp this month. Maybe we can get them together. If I conceived this month the baby would have been due May 24 LOL. If I get lucky the next cycle it will be at the end of June. I'm weird like that, and now FF tells me every month.


----------



## SLH

I'm out. My temperature took a turn for the worst today. AF should be here any minute now. It's never going to happen. There's gotta be a problem with me. I think I need a break from this stressful website. I'll still come to the cbfm threads, but I'm staying away from the main forum. I have been around so much that I dont think I'll see anything new that I don't already know. I wonder if I should press the m button today before AF, or tomorrow after she comes?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so sorry slh :hugs:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm so sorry slh :hugs:

Thanks, I guess there's always next month. Did you test yet?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah with IC...i knew I shouldn't do frer yet...but I had three so I figured what the hell. It was negative. Soooo. Tomorrow. IC. if BFN....IC again, maybe FRER. If bfn I have one more frer and then more IC's and dollar store ones...and "if" it's a bfp...I will want to confirm with digi anyways. The day AF is due is the day hubby goes in for surgery. Guess I gotta give him something to wake up for ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tomorrows temp is the deal breaker though.


----------



## SLH

That would be a great get well present for him. Send him my best. I hope this solves all of his problems. 

My next goal is to be pregnant by Halloween!


----------



## Pookabear

So Sorry SLH! I know exactly how you feel, every month when af shows I think IT will never happen for me and then I always think about giving up but if i give up then there will be no chance at all! Maybe we can get our bfps together this time around! I do the same thing with the due date thing SLH I always wonder too, if I conceive this month I'll be due June 9th two days after my hubby turns 45, that will be ther best present he could ever want! I would love to have a summer baby because my birthday is In january and you cant do much outdoor during that month! Unless you go skiing!
I don't have much hope this month though and can't let myself get excited because I just don't think it can happen for me, I thought since my ovaries were now healthy and im ovulating that was eonough to make it work but i just dont know anymore..I guess we will just keep trying and see what happens, I have a friend I work with who gave me hope because they tried for 2 yrs and she was temping and ovulating every month and finally bam on their anniversary she conceived when she thought it would never work! Today was cd 9 and i poas and got a low reading, Iam hoping I o a little earlier than last time as it made my cycle even longer 
Gdane: I'm sorry you got a bfn this morning, maybe its still a little to early? When is af due for you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

AF due wednesday.


----------



## AshleyLK

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x
> 
> Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.Click to expand...

In my experience, I peaked the first time and the second time with a used montior. I am on my third cycle now, CD 1 yesterday.


----------



## SLH

It will happen for you soon Pook. Now that you're ovulating is a very good sign. I want a summer baby so I don't have to be pregnant during the summer. It gets too humid here and I don't think I could go outside if I were pregnant during the summer lol. But, if it can't happen then I will be happy with anything. I don't care actually if it's summer. I just want a baby lol. 

It's 8pm here and AF still hasn't showed. She usually comes in the late afternoon or early evening, so the fact that she isn't here yet must mean that my lp is getting kind of longer. I would love it if it could stay away tomorrow and get here on Tuesday, but I have a feeling I will wake up to her :cry: I got my usual sickness that I get before she comes where I just want to puke and sleep. I guess I will be pressing my m button tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

AshleyLK said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x
> 
> Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.Click to expand...
> 
> In my experience, I peaked the first time and the second time with a used montior. I am on my third cycle now, CD 1 yesterday.Click to expand...

That's a good thing. Maybe the people I have seen who only get highs don't reset it properly.


----------



## AshleyLK

SLH said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new monitor as I dont think my borrowed one is liking my levels or its comparing me to my friend... hopefully this one will show me more info.
> 
> On the up side was so happy my temp picked up and seems I did ovulate this month unlike last, temps look like theyre making their way down now tho, does this mean I'm on my way out? x
> 
> Some other people in another thread were arguing with me about used machines. They were saying that it doesnt make difference whether or not you have a used monitor. From what I have noticed on this forum and lots of others is that used machines never seem to peak for people, or it takes them a long time to peak. I'm glad you decided to get a new one.Click to expand...
> 
> In my experience, I peaked the first time and the second time with a used montior. I am on my third cycle now, CD 1 yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good thing. Maybe the people I have seen who only get highs don't reset it properly.Click to expand...

I bet that is very possible, because then the monitor may think you have a very looooonnngggg cycle.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg I was all worried about not sleeping with my moonstone on...my temp dipped on 11dpo last cycle...it went up!


----------



## Pookabear

:happydance::happydance:Wow!!! Looking good GDANE!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies, today is cd 10 for me and poas yesterday for the 1st time this cycle and got a low, today I got my 1st high this time around, I hope that they don't go on forever and I actually get a peak a little earlier on ..last cycle seemed like forever lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Goodluck pook! I started to break out and my cp is MMM and that usually happens before AF so maybe LP is just lengthened? :shrug:


----------



## Pookabear

thank you, hmmm I think your cp can be any position when you get your bfp? Breaking out can be a sign of either af or pregnancy!! we will just have to see, I hope this is it for you, did you test again this morning?


----------



## SLH

My temp went way down again, but AF still isn't here which is weird but good. I'm so happy that my lp is a full 10 days now. Before I would get AF at the end of 10dpo and I'm now on 11dpo and she's not here yet. I hope she doesn't come today. I would love an 11 day lp. It would give me some hope. There was a woman yesterday who said she has 10 kids and has a 10 day lp so maybe it's not entirely bad lol. 

Gdane, your chart is still looking great and those can be pregnancy symptoms. Pregnancy charts have the same cp's as ovulatory charts so that means nothing.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Ladies, today is cd 10 for me and poas yesterday for the 1st time this cycle and got a low, today I got my 1st high this time around, I hope that they don't go on forever and I actually get a peak a little earlier on ..last cycle seemed like forever lol

Yay for your high! I hope you get your peak soon and a BFP after. Last cycle I had 7 highs before my peak, it was nuts.


----------



## Pookabear

Aww sorry about af slh but on the flipside at least your lp seems to be longer this time!!I remember your 7 long high days, you and i got peaks on the same cds so far since using the cbfm I always seem to get tons of highs hopefully this month not as many....thank you I hope we get our bfps this month too ...I have good news too..I went to the knee dr today and he suggested i wear a brace and do a few pysical therapy visits and said it would heal eventually so i am so happy that its not going to stop us from ttc  I hope we catch the egg this month, I always wonder whats preventing me from geting my bfp but i guess it doesn't always mean something is wrong, it takes many people so long but it still happens but i wonder why its so easy for certain people and not others lol, if i temp this whole rest of my cycle will it give my crosshairs? do you have to have the vip ff to get them?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No you dont have to have vip to get cross hairs


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Aww sorry about af slh but on the flipside at least your lp seems to be longer this time!!I remember your 7 long high days, you and i got peaks on the same cds so far since using the cbfm I always seem to get tons of highs hopefully this month not as many....thank you I hope we get our bfps this month too ...I have good news too..I went to the knee dr today and he suggested i wear a brace and do a few pysical therapy visits and said it would heal eventually so i am so happy that its not going to stop us from ttc  I hope we catch the egg this month, I always wonder whats preventing me from geting my bfp but i guess it doesn't always mean something is wrong, it takes many people so long but it still happens but i wonder why its so easy for certain people and not others lol, if i temp this whole rest of my cycle will it give my crosshairs? do you have to have the vip ff to get them?

That's great news about your knee! I have noticed that the average person gets about 4 highs so I hope you get your peak soon and now that your husband is working different shifts and you will have more time to bd, maybe you'll get your bfp. There's only a 25% chance of a healthy person to get pregnant, so maybe that's why it's taking us so long. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? Age can make this number decrease and I'm 28 so I hope I still have time. Many people I know who are pregnant or have recently had babies are all over 30 so that gives me some hope. I'm very happy about my LP getting longer. AF is still no where in site :thumbup: I know she's coming because of my temps, but it will be a day or more later than the last couple of months so that's very encouraging to me. I hope it can stay away tomorrow too giving me a 12 day lp, but I would love a 14 lp lol. I know that's probably asking for too much. Usually my period comes on the day of my temp drop so it's weird that she's not here yet on the next day.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you for the encouragement!! I hope i get my peak soon too! i got loads of highs the 1st month and less last month but dont remember exactly how many ill have to look back at my calendar to compare. I am going to be 28 in january so we aren't very far apart in age but my DH is 44 so we have quite a few years between us! your right about age making a difference but i think you and i are in the clear for that, eventually if it doesn't happen for us im going to request a sa for hubby just to make sure we are ok there, he has been taking don quai and maca so hopefully that increases our chances even more. I guess we just have to have perfect timing, they say that is the most important thing. I'm also hoping his shift helps us to have a better chance this time! I've been taking my temps which im happy about now i hope i can see crosshairs this month and that i can keep on it! I'm so glad that your lp is longer did you not take any vitamins this mont? im sorry af is on the way though, i know how much of a bummer that can be! af showed a couple days after my temp went down last time for me.. my af was late because i o'd late though. i think my lp was around 17 daysbut i also get spotting at 1st i thought that was a defect but now i dont think so since my temps stayedup for the most part before hand


----------



## SLH

I'm out :cry: it's time to press the m button. At least my lp was extended by a day yay. Maybe October will be the month or maybe my lp will be longer again. Pook, I want to get my BFP right after you this time :dust: 
Gdane it's all up to you at the moment as it's too early for pook. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp dropped big time :(


----------



## SLH

Oh no, I hope it's just a fluke temp, and if it isn't I guess I'm was wrong about your ovulation...you really did ovulate on CD16.


----------



## SLH

I don't understand why my temperature was so low this morning? It has never been as low as 36.02 before. Even yesterday it was lower than usual for the morning. I wonder if it means anything, maybe it's a sign that my hormones are regulating? I read into things way too much.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thats weird that both mine and yours went down drastically today., maybe it was the full moon ;)


----------



## SLH

.....


----------



## Pookabear

Aw sorry about your temp drop Gdane, i hope it was a fluke too!!! 
Slh- I'm sorry af showed for you, I wonder why your temps are so low too thats so odd!

I have been charting everyday so far since af left, but i still wake up at weird times and have to temp and adjusted todays but not by much...
I looked back and I got 3 highs last month and today was my 2nd high this time around , I noticed a tiny bit of ewcm today and felt a little bit like o is coming this afternoon so I hope it happens, if it happens tomorrow then It will be cd 12, thats the earlierst its ever happend for me that i know of..we did get to bd last night, im hoping the same happens tonight before dh goes to work
I hope we see some bfps soon!!


----------



## Pookabear

Well ladies, I don't feel my ovary pains that I get before o but i'm pretty sure its on its way because of my mood and the tiny ewcm i saw today! guess i will have to see! i'm thinking i will get a peak tomorrow or even the day after! as i did see a hint of the lh line today and when that happens im pretty close to peak


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck pook...tons of baby dust! Get bding!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane  we got both high days so far...what im worried about is i always miss the night before my 1st peak and i for some reason feel like that is one of the most important days for me..I thought tonight i got it and it would be tomorrow for the peak, but now im thinking it may be the day after tomorrow and if thats the case i am going to have to make the hubby exhausted this month and he may be tired by then lol


----------



## Pookabear

wow gdane I just realized that our wedding days were one day apart only yours was last year mine was this year! We got engaged may of last year and married this may!


----------



## SLH

I hope you get your peak soon Pook. I have been getting sick all day long. I'm also getting very hormonal and weird. I want AF to go away so I can turn back to my normal self again. 

Gdane, I hope your temperatures go back up tomorrow and AF stays away.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry your feeling crappy slh thats no fun at all..


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol thats crazy pook!


----------



## Pookabear

SLH- I hope you get to feelng better, I always need meds during af to cause im not myself!

Well, I feel silly today, i should have known just because a little ewcm it was time quite yet, as i remember i always get it for a few days before my peak day and o..so i got a high again today, hubby is going to be exhausted lol i hope we can still get the right times


----------



## SLH

Thanks Pook, I feel emotionally better today, but not physically better. I'm in so much pain and yesterday I was sick to my stomach all day I couldn't hold anything down.

Pook, are your cycles always around 34 days? Last month you got a peak on cd19, so I'm wondering if you just ovulate late? You also had 3 highs before your peak, so maybe this month will be different. 
I hope you get a peak soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp went down more but I dont feel like af is in her way at all still have pinch feeling and metallic ta ste


----------



## SLH

Maybe your one of those people who have erratic and temperaturs that are low during early pregnancy. I was looking at charts the other day and I saw a few. When my temperature dropped I could feel AF on her way. Have you tested lately?


----------



## Pookabear

Slh my cyles are usually between 32 and 34 days not including spotting, I think last time I just ovulated late, the cycle before I peaked on day 15 instead of 18, usually its around 32 days but now and then I get a longer cycle, im hoping this time my peak come early like the month beforee I have had 3 highs so far so maybe I will get more hughs than last month but im hoping not, fingers crossed that I get my pek fast


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No I haven't tested. Didn't even think about it when I saw my temperature...plus hubs is getting surgery in a few minutes so I haven't thought about it. Hope you peak soon pook and slh sorry your in so much pain...have you gotten moonstone yet? I've read out helps with it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Of course I get home from hospital and af starts


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry :hugs: I know that this will be our cycle!


----------



## Pookabear

AWW so sorry Gdane!!! SLH is right this is the month for both of you and hopefully for me too if i ever get my peak! I hope your feeling better too today slh!

We didn't get to bd tonight but we did the last two nights so I guess tomorrow we will try again!


----------



## Pookabear

I really jumped the gun this month and thought peak was coming, Still high today oh well hopeully soon


----------



## Pookabear

I have also noticed that this month my temps seem to be higher, wonder why that is, and if its a good sign?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

J just by your temps pook I would fast you ovulated. I dont know if ff will tell you because you only have three temps before hand...but maybe you haven't I dint know


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Updated my journal..s also pressed m button this morning. I feel like I'm starting a new chapter in my life.


----------



## Pookabear

I don't think I have yet, I just have relt like im ready to, I have no idea why my temps are higher it maybe because last month I took them at a different time?? usually after I ovulate my temps are in the 98's... I still tink the time is coming for me its just taking its time, I usually get ewcm on and off a few days before it gets here and I have been doing that so im hoping its pretty soon,I dread getting another late peak this month
aww sorry you had to press that m button but you are starting a new chapter because this will be your month!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Great thread and I'd like to join too!
39 TTC #1 and on my first cycle using the CBFM. CD#8 today - I've just rummaged the test stick out of the bathroom bin because I didn't even know about the lines (doh!) so I'll be keeping my eye on that too. Heaven only knows when I'll ov because my cycle's just getting back to normal after coming off meds so I'll update with a testing date. Might also start temping too just because it makes me feel like I'm being pro-active.
Wow, so many :bfp: s here which is just brilliant.
Exciting thread and so pleased to join it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome keekee and :dust: to you! Lover the picture! Lol


----------



## SLH

The BFP's came to a stop ever since I joined though lol.


----------



## SLH

Pook, I would trust your cbfm and not your temps. when I take away my peaks, FF takes away my lines? I'm not trusting it anymore!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No Its not you slh. Looks like we should start out own thread though because this one came to a screeching halt its just me you and pook and now keekee which were excited about ;) !!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks, im trusting my monitor because my sleeping is irratic anyway plus my temps aren't high enough for me for after o temps yet and I just don't feel like I have ovulated quite yet, I just can feel it coming, I thave yet to have missed a peak on cbfm each month, so im sure it will get me there soon.. thanks for the advice everyone I usually feel in on my ovary when im getting ready to peak but haven't quite yet so we will see what happens, I just want it to be within the next day or two lol last month I had a huge increase in temps when I ovulated so ill just keep looking for that


----------



## Pookabear

Do green tea affect anything does anyone know? I have had a glass every morning? Are there any benefits from that or bad reasons not to drink it, I do take prenatals so besides the folid acid thing is there anything else I should know?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> No Its not you slh. Looks like we should start out own thread though because this one came to a screeching halt its just me you and pook and now keekee which were excited about ;) !!

When I first started reading this thread I tried to talk to the other members, but I made one comment about psychics and they all ignored me and then eventually left.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thanks, im trusting my monitor because my sleeping is irratic anyway plus my temps aren't high enough for me for after o temps yet and I just don't feel like I have ovulated quite yet, I just can feel it coming, I thave yet to have missed a peak on cbfm each month, so im sure it will get me there soon.. thanks for the advice everyone I usually feel in on my ovary when im getting ready to peak but haven't quite yet so we will see what happens, I just want it to be within the next day or two lol last month I had a huge increase in temps when I ovulated so ill just keep looking for that

I don't think green tea would hurt anything. If anything it should help I would think.


----------



## Pookabear

thanks and welcome keekee we are so happy to have u here, none of the other members used to respond to me either, which made me feel unwelcome but now you ladies have become great friends ...we should start our own thread besides we will only be on it for this month anyhow then we will move too a baby thread ;v) I hope


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> thanks and welcome keekee we are so happy to have u here, none of the other members used to respond to me either, which made me feel unwelcome but now you ladies have become great friends ...we should start our own thread besides we will only be on it for this month anyhow then we will move too a baby thread ;v) I hope

We will all get our bfp's before Halloween and then we can start a thread and talk about pregnancy instead of monitors. Then in about 10 months we can talk about our babies. (If we have time to).


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol I like slh plan! Slh, you said you had a feeling for me in october..have a feeling about boy, girl, maybe both? :haha:


----------



## SLH

That's my plan! We will all be pregnant before October 31. I have a feeling you're having a boy. Hopefully, there's 2.


----------



## missymoon

I haven't checked this for a while, but temp dropped below line today and have got spotting. On CD 32. Onto 3rd cycle of using the CBFM... 

I am defo up for a BFP before halloween. Here's to a bonking bonanza for the end of september / start of oct. The cold nights drawing in, what better excuse??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Amen missy! Lol love that plan! :dust: to all! I would love twins slh! My niece and nephew are almost a year and theyre my best friends kids (my sil was bff before hand) and my hubbys brother are best friends (got all that?!) :haha: so we need twins for them ;)


----------



## Pookabear

Slh, what is your feeling for me? Lol give me so hope


----------



## SLH

I'm feeling September or October Pook with a girl. That seems to be what I feel for everyone though LOL. I seriously feel that I will get a bfp in December. I don't know why, but I have been feeling this way for a while now.


----------



## Pookabear

Aw thanks slh, I hope it turns out to be right!! My mom wants a grandaughter as I have 3 nephews... that would be awesome christmes bfp foryou, but october would be great for u too


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! MY CBFM tells me that I'm 2 bars worth of high fertility. I'm super excited :happydance:. Maybe I need to get out more???
Anyway, tried to do the moves on OH earlier but he wanted to sleep in as he has a monster shift at work. Bummer. I want missymoon's bonking bonanza but what's the betting he'll be tired tomorrow and thus not in the mood and then sunday he's back at work. Arrgggh! Our timing is always out. Damn his shifts and this narrow window of opportunity!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Try and talk him into a quickie at lest! We are ask super exited to se those changes! Just wait until you get a peak! itll be a few days so dont give up yet


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! MY CBFM tells me that I'm 2 bars worth of high fertility. I'm super excited :happydance:. Maybe I need to get out more???
> Anyway, tried to do the moves on OH earlier but he wanted to sleep in as he has a monster shift at work. Bummer. I want missymoon's bonking bonanza but what's the betting he'll be tired tomorrow and thus not in the mood and then sunday he's back at work. Arrgggh! Our timing is always out. Damn his shifts and this narrow window of opportunity!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Don't worry. You'll probably get more highs before you peak. As long as you :sex: during a peak your timing will be fine. If you still can't get him to bd just tell him how important it is and force him, that's what I do to my husband lol.


----------



## Pookabear

kekee i totally understand,sometimes I got through the same thingswith my husband because of his work schedule! do what SLH and gdane said it may help!

I am still getting highs this month, Its so weird because i got loads of ewcm last night but my ovary isnt hurting like it does just before so its almost like therest of my body is ready but it isnt yet?? i don't know ts just so weird that i still have a high i guess my cycles aren't quite asregular as i thought.. i still dont have my high temps for after o either so im surei havent o'd yet well i dont think so anyway...me and dh have really been able to bd this time too, hopefully we can keepit up until i get my peak


----------



## Pookabear

Not to mention, my chart is all weird this month?? my temp went way down this morning, i have no clue whats going on.. i dont get it


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Not to mention, my chart is all weird this month?? my temp went way down this morning, i have no clue whats going on.. i dont get it

You're probably getting a surge of estrogen that you get before you ovulate. You might get a peak soon with a dip like that. Some people say they get a dip right before they ovulate.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SLH, I justnow noticed some ovary pain, so i guess that is a possibilty, im so ready for my peak lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> ...me and dh have really been able to bd this time too, hopefully we can keepit up until i get my peak

Good work Pook! Keep at it and FX'd for that :bfp:!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Keekee!! hopefully we can catch that little eggy this time!! 
SLH- I hope that you are right, but would I have gotten a peak this morning if this big dip was due to ovulation? or may it not catch the peak until tomorrow?


----------



## Pookabear

Wow its super quiet here today... well it is friday and im sure most others have much more exciting things to do than be on this site LOL I need to get a life


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Wow its super quiet here today... well it is friday and im sure most others have much more exciting things to do than be on this site LOL I need to get a life

I have become totally addicted to this website. I really need a life too lol.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thanks Keekee!! hopefully we can catch that little eggy this time!!
> SLH- I hope that you are right, but would I have gotten a peak this morning if this big dip was due to ovulation? or may it not catch the peak until tomorrow?

Some people get a dip a couple of days or a few days before they ovulate. Some people don't get a dip.


----------



## wookie130

No, this is as exciting as it gets for me, believe it! LOL!!!

I too am gearing up for a peak in the next few days. When you get to my age, you have to mentally prepare yourself for the BDing extravaganza. It can seriously suck the life out of you!! LOL!!


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> No, this is as exciting as it gets for me, believe it! LOL!!!
> 
> I too am gearing up for a peak in the next few days. When you get to my age, you have to mentally prepare yourself for the BDing extravaganza. It can seriously suck the life out of you!! LOL!!

I'm glad I'm not alone. 

How old are you? I'm 28 and I feel the same way.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LoL. Oh man...have I missed a lot today while my internet was down on my phone AND computer?? I love all the new people!! :) Hope everyone is doing well. I started my second round of clomid today...took it at noon instead of at night. So far so good. :thumbup: Just a dreary tired day with some movies and popcorn and pizza in my future...


----------



## SLH

I wonder if you'll ovulate even earlier now that you are increasing your clomid?


----------



## Pookabear

Awesome Gdane!!! I hope this is your month!

Thanks for the info slh! I hope it was my dip for o and i get my peak soon!! And i feel the same exact way about preparing for the bding  Im 27 and my DH is 44 so trust me ... well i guess sometimes its more like preparing him lol but i know the feeling!! I'm trying to get him to bd tonight since im thinking i will peak tomorrow lol its my fault thoughif we dont because i jumped the gun and now hes exhausted lol i want to just one month get the night before my peak!


----------



## SLH

Ever since coming off of birth control my sex drive has decreased big time. I have no idea if it's related or not. I'm turning 29 too soon and am terrified of getting too old. I always to be married and have a baby by the time I was 30. I only have a year left for that to happen. 

Have you noticed any changes in your sticks, Pook? I can always tell when I'm going to peak. The high stick before my peak stick always looks different than all of the other sticks. I wonder if the monitor is going to ask me to test earlier than day 9 since I ovulated 2 days earlier this time.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Ever since coming off of birth control my sex drive has decreased big time. I have no idea if it's related or not. I'm turning 29 too soon and am terrified of getting too old. I always to be married and have a baby by the time I was 30. I only have a year left for that to happen.
> 
> Have you noticed any changes in your sticks, Pook? I can always tell when I'm going to peak. The high stick before my peak stick always looks different than all of the other sticks. I wonder if the monitor is going to ask me to test earlier than day 9 since I ovulated 2 days earlier this time.

I usually study my sticks but today I didnt pay as much attention, yesterdays looked a little different, i can usually see the lh linea little before my peak but im not sure,I am getting ovary twinges today so thats a good sign that its coming! We tried to bd tonight but it didn't work out and now DH is at work! Im wondering if i should def try preseed if there is a next time because i notice more cm before my peak some months than i do during the peak time or its just off and on and not consitent,i dont know what the rule is for how that works! hopefully i dont have to worry and this month it works! we def. have bd'd a lot more this week than usually now i hope we get those peak days, i am getting right ovary pain tonight its usually my left, but that is always a sign for me ... anxious to see what my temp looks like in the morning


----------



## Pookabear

Thats funny slh because i think my sex drive has increased since stopping bc :0) lol


----------



## Pookabear

I bet I get my peak in the morning! I am having major cramps!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Got another high today and only been charting my temp for 3 days but have had a big dip this morning. Am interested to see if I'm a dip before I rise and ov kind of girl :winkwink:. OH comes home from work at midday and I've promised him hot roast pork with crackling sandwiches on crusty bread (his favourite) and a nice massage to see if I can get him in the mood. Needs must eh! Spoke to him last night and said I was feeling a bit frisky and in need of some rumpy and he said "oh, _that's_ what you were doing this morning, I thought you were just being annoying and trying to wake me up" :dohh:...think I need to be more obvious but hopefully that means a little bit of BDing might be on the cards for today. He has been warned!

What's the betting he falls asleep during the massage?


----------



## wookie130

I'm 33, and trust me, we're feeling the pressure!!! I know I'm kind of fertile, as I got pregnant in May...miscarried it at 10 weeks. So at least I know it's possible for us.

I love the unromantic approach we take on here at ttc....LOL!!!!

LMFAO @ the term "rumpy!!!"

I feel like my aging heart will give out on me during our next BDing marathon. Oh, to be even 28 or 29 again, and feel like rumping my fool head off!!! But, we want our rainbow baby, so we'll take it in good stride.

I'm on cycle day 10, and getting high readings. I also had quite a drastic temp drop this morning too, so I don't know if that means that I'll get my peak soon or what. I got my peak last month on 12 and 13, so I'm sure it's coming soon. And then another inglorious 2 ww.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg I have tried responding like a million times...this phone is going to fly out the window pretty spoon! Keekee and pook...a dip is good! Estrogen increases like slh said making your temp go down and tyou get a high...you probably get a high before your temp goes down but then lh surges giving you a peak ! So food luck and baby dust for all of us!i want us all in first tri after this cycle! 

Sorry slh about your sex drive mine goes in waves...after bcp I was like a savage to my dh but now it write off and pcos took over making it go away


----------



## wookie130

What I wouldn't give to be a "savage" again!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know huh! Its nice since my dh has been taking fertilaid for men his sex drive went through the roof! Keekee your chart doesn't show!

I have the most boringg chart right now


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Gdane  I should get my hubs on fertilaid LOL He is taking maca which has helped!

I was wrong again, I didn't get my peak LOL I feel like such an idiot! It started yesterday and the cramps got really bad last night but i thought for sure ...but at least i know its almost here now LOL i think!
I havent noticed as much ewcm as last week I hope it comes back for when I get my peak!! I've never had the dip but last month was my 1st month charting so i was concerned but now I feel better about it!! Since hubbys shift changed we bd a lot more so I need this peak to get here so we can make it happen in the right timing!


----------



## Pookabear

This thread is sooooo quiet!!! We need exciting news and bfps!!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well I lost my keys in the mall today....that was exciting. I was not happy about it


----------



## Pookabear

Yea I beyet not gdane what ended up happening with that?Did u end up finding them?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ran around the mall a million times left phone numbers called dh brother to go to our house to get spare set and drive half hour to get to us....right before he left I finally found them barely peeking out from under a shelf.


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Keekee your chart doesn't show!

Bum! How do I change that so that you ladies can see it? I thought I'd dont it but obvs not....Only got 4 temps on there though as I'm a charting virgin. So my chart is way boring :blush:.


----------



## missymoon

No exciting news on my side. Only on CD 3. Period is finished now - does any one know if light periods can be a sign of any problem with fertility. Mine rarely last longer than 2 days now, but with a monster painful CD 1. 

I have an appointment with my GP on tuesday as we have decided to take the next step and get referred to a specialist. Does anyone in the uk have any experience of this - what happens next, how long to be referred etc. 

I so hope that this is everyone's BFP month. It really would be amazing to have everyone bumped off the first Tri site...
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm CD #11 and got my first peak this morning! :happydance: This is so exciting. Woohoo!:cloud9:. I've got a 27 day cycle and have only just started with the temping so not sure what to make of that yet.
OH came home yesterday and we got down to some serious rumping in the afternoon but he wasn't up for it this morning, he's got a mega shift today into tomorrow...but maybe tomorrow I can do the hot roast pork sandwich, cute knickers and massage trick again. Here's hoping! 
I kept today's stick just so's I know what it looks like when I get a peak. Knowledge is power and all that.

:dust::dust::dust: to y'all!


----------



## Pookabear

AWwww Awesome KEEKEE!!!! IT is so exciting when you get a peak!!! BD as much as possible!!
I on the otherhand, am stil getting high readings, looks like it iwll be another month of late ovulation for me!! Its so weird because days ago I had major ewcm sorry for to much infor and now it isnt much at all
I can feel my ovary with the follicle so i know its there, its just a question of when its ready to go lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> AWwww Awesome KEEKEE!!!! IT is so exciting when you get a peak!!! BD as much as possible!!
> I on the otherhand, am stil getting high readings, looks like it iwll be another month of late ovulation for me!! Its so weird because days ago I had major ewcm sorry for to much infor and now it isnt much at all
> I can feel my ovary with the follicle so i know its there, its just a question of when its ready to go lol

Cheers Pook! I was so excited I let out a little squee in the bathroom :blush:. I was expecting to have a lot of highs and no peak as it's my first CBFM cycle so will see what the next few days bring.

Come on Pookovary - do your thing and let that egg go!


----------



## Pookabear

Ialways get so excited when I get a peak!!! I hope you catch that littl egg!! Are you ttc for your first? I am  ...hehe thanks for cheering my ovary on!! I got a peak earlier on for my 1st month believe it was day 15 and I was so thrilled! but the last two months itss been alittle bit later, maybe I'm a natural ovulate late girlie lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> Ialways get so excited when I get a peak!!! I hope you catch that littl egg!! Are you ttc for your first? I am  ...hehe thanks for cheering my ovary on!! I got a peak earlier on for my 1st month believe it was day 15 and I was so thrilled! but the last two months itss been alittle bit later, maybe I'm a natural ovulate late girlie lol

Yep, am TTC #1 too! First attempt at getting pg and it's a whole new world. Spent so long trying _not_ to get pg that I'm just about getting my head round it. But it did take me a long time to find the right man! It's only my first cycle too but already I'm impatient to get peeing on sticks and taking temps every day. 

Hoping you ov soon! I'll be cheering that ovary on from over here! :dance:
:hug:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks!! Am I way wrong for drinking a glass of wine while waiting to o?? I never drinkg during ttw or o time afraid it will delay it, but needed something to relax... amy opunions?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook dint worry about it., live your life! Relaxing is good. thinking about a beer tonight actually.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdame!!! Drink a beer!!! I had a glass of plum wine helped relax me!! I always wiat to drink til af arrives just to be safe but I don't see it hurting, just may jurt my temps in the morning... on well... I did have some more ewcm tonigtht that's a good thing!!


----------



## Pookabear

Hubs pointed at 3 babies today and kept asking when I would give him one of those!! Wisn I @ould have said now


----------



## Pookabear

Lol mu typos... typing from my phone is a pain


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm sure a glass of wine doesn't hurt Pook, and if it helps to relax you then that's got to be a good thing right? I had a couple of small glasses last night - have a headache this morning though *ouch*. Can't drink like I used to now I'm an old bag hehe :wine:.

Got another peak this morning so whoop! My temp's up but after reading Pook's post maybe the wine is the reason for that? My OH has discovered my CBFM and was asking about it :blush: so I had to be honest and tell him it was a just a way of getting to know my cycle. That's right isn't it girls? :winkwink: No thing to do with babies, oh no.


----------



## wookie130

Ugh. Last month (CBFM month #1) I got a peak on days 12 and 13. Now I'm on CBFM cycle #2, and it's cycle day 12. Just got another high. I guess for some stupid reason I expected to get my peak this morning, as it's the same cycle day as last month's 1st peak.

I have had 3 very low temps on my chart, so I feel like I've done the dip before ovulation...just freaking waiting for my surge, and to actually ovulate. What a pain in the arse.


----------



## Pookabear

KeeKee I believe your temp went up to high for it to be fro the wine! I would say you ovulated!!! as long as your teps stay up for 3 days you can be certain! My temp didnt rise this morning by much
And wookie I know how you feel I got y peak 1st cycle day 15 and was so excited but the next cycle it wasn't til 19 and i thought maybe that was a one month thing but here i am on day 17 with another high so i completely understan!
Ladies, i did notice my estrogen liine is almost completely gone and a very faint lh line so please keep your fingers crossed that peak is tomorrow so i don't use a whole box of strips again in one cycle!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

I also woke up an hour earlier this morning and had to adjust my temp, I was leary about adjusting because its been the same for the last three days and today adjusting it brought it higher so I'm not sure if I shouldhave kept it the same or not?


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> Ugh. Last month (CBFM month #1) I got a peak on days 12 and 13. Now I'm on CBFM cycle #2, and it's cycle day 12. Just got another high. I guess for some stupid reason I expected to get my peak this morning, as it's the same cycle day as last month's 1st peak.
> 
> I have had 3 very low temps on my chart, so I feel like I've done the dip before ovulation...just freaking waiting for my surge, and to actually ovulate. What a pain in the arse.

That is a pain in the arse :growlmad:. FX'd you get your peak tomorrow Wookie! I'm already thinking that cycle #2 will be like that for me. Feel's like it's been too easy this cycle getting peaks first go. Not that I'm a pessimist or anything...





Pookabear said:


> KeeKee I believe your temp went up to high for it to be fro the wine! I would say you ovulated!!! as long as your teps stay up for 3 days you can be certain! My temp didnt rise this morning by much
> And wookie I know how you feel I got y peak 1st cycle day 15 and was so excited but the next cycle it wasn't til 19 and i thought maybe that was a one month thing but here i am on day 17 with another high so i completely understan!
> Ladies, i did notice my estrogen liine is almost completely gone and a very faint lh line so please keep your fingers crossed that peak is tomorrow so i don't use a whole box of strips again in one cycle!!!!

Ooh, that's good to know Pook! Guess I'll just have to see what temp tomorrow and the day after brings. That's good that your oestrogen line is almost gone, got to be a good sign eh? Hope so! I'm still cheering your ovary on from over here :happydance:. 

No BDing so far today :nope:. Damn. But OH is so tired after a long shift I feel mean pressurising him. Hope he's up for a bit later after his nap. 

One question - how many peak days on the CBFM do you typically get? I've had two so far, so would I be expecting to see high tomorrow?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes two peaks one high then lows


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Yes two peaks one high then lows

Cheers chick! It's good to know what to expect :thumbup:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks KeeKee keep cheering as I hope it will be tomorrow!! I know how you feel sometimes I pressure my hubby too but I tell him if he wants a baby we have to get the right timing!
Hubby is working his old shift today so we probably wont see eachother today but last week on his new shift we got many chances to bd, if I had peaked I think I would have got pregnant lol
I have always wanted to get the night before my 1st peak but never have seemed to been able to, watch that be tonight and once again i will skip it
I know many say its not important but for some silly reason I feel like it is


----------



## Pookabear

Ladies, please give me advice.. if I get my peak in the morning, it will be stick number 10 as I don't want to use to cycles worth will it hurt to skip poas after that, I've never skipped when it asked


----------



## SLH

If you are on cycle day 10 when you get your peak, your monitor won't ask you for anymore. It asks in batches of 10 and 20. If you get a high on your 11th stick then you will have to give it 9 more sticks. This happened to me on cycle 2 :(. I fed it used sticks and then on cycle 3 I had all high readings before my peaks and no low readings. I'm not sure if feeding it used sticks made a difference or not. I didn't have any sticks that were low so I had to used a high one which is why I'm sure it was the problem. If you have to use it after your peak use used sticks but make sure that you use a low one. You could probably just ignore it and not do anything. I don't think that will hurt anything.


----------



## Pookabear

Oh yea lol im silly for asking that, on my 1st month I got peak on 10th stick and it didn't ask again, but on cycle 2 I used 20 sticks, thanks for the info. Slh I have missed ya where have u been hiding. How are things with you? I am not sure if that is why u got all highs, I have had quite a bit this time around too and only 3 last time.... I hope I get a peak tomorrow if I do it will be the same as last month I hope we catch the eggy this time


----------



## SLH

I hope you get your peak tomorrow so you don't have to do anything with it. I wonder when I will get my peak this cycle. I hope it's earlier than usual. It sucks having short cycles and ovulating late. I haven't been here for awhile because I have been on here way too much and I think it's stressing me out. I also don't like the fact that I have over 2500 posts...lol it needs to slow down. 
I hope we catch the egg this month too. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> I hope you get your peak tomorrow so you don't have to do anything with it. I wonder when I will get my peak this cycle. I hope it's earlier than usual. It sucks having short cycles and ovulating late. I haven't been here for awhile because I have been on here way too much and I think it's stressing me out. I also don't like the fact that I have over 2500 posts...lol it needs to slow down.
> I hope we catch the egg this month too. I'm getting impatient.

Thanks Slh, im pretty sure I will get it tomorrow because I have ewcm once again and my lh line was present for the first time today , when i notice that i usually peak the next day! I have thought for over a week though that i would peak lol im silly! I hope you get your peak early too! I don't like that I ovulate late, I thought my 1st cycle with cbfm that I was good cause i got peak on cd15 but since it has changed...I totally understand about it stressing you out, I get there too and I'm on here way too much! Its so addicting!! I hope we catch the egg this month too, my hubs gets off of work in a bit and Im sure he will be too tired to bd tonight but Tomorrow hopefully! I'm trying to be more relaxed about it all this month, drinking a glass of wine and all last night, but i know its still in the back of my mind. I didn't know that you could see how many posts you have.. I haven't been here long and Im sure I have posted quite a bit too, people probably think I'm a pain lol I noticed Gdane hasn't been around much either maybe she has the same type of stress going on? I can't wait until the day we are chatting about our bumps and our babies...last night when hubby kept asking when am I going to give him a baby, I broke down a little and said we may never have one but he cheered me up thank goodness! I wish it wasn't so stressful and so hard to get pregnant! I still have faith in my cbfm though for this month, I'm just trying not to stress about it so much...which can be so hard at times


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You can read my journal thats why I haven't been around..plus my internet has been stupid. Good luck ladies!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> im pretty sure I will get it tomorrow because I have ewcm once again and my lh line was present for the first time today , when i notice that i usually peak the next day! I have thought for over a week though that i would peak lol im silly! I hope you get your peak early too! I don't like that I ovulate late, I thought my 1st cycle with cbfm that I was good cause i got peak on cd15 but since it has changed...I totally understand about it stressing you out, I get there too and I'm on here way too much! Its so addicting!! I hope we catch the egg this month too, my hubs gets off of work in a bit and Im sure he will be too tired to bd tonight but Tomorrow hopefully! I'm trying to be more relaxed about it all this month, drinking a glass of wine and all last night, but i know its still in the back of my mind. I didn't know that you could see how many posts you have.. I haven't been here long and Im sure I have posted quite a bit too, people probably think I'm a pain lol I noticed Gdane hasn't been around much either maybe she has the same type of stress going on? I can't wait until the day we are chatting about our bumps and our babies...last night when hubby kept asking when am I going to give him a baby, I broke down a little and said we may never have one but he cheered me up thank goodness! I wish it wasn't so stressful and so hard to get pregnant! I still have faith in my cbfm though for this month, I'm just trying not to stress about it so much...which can be so hard at times

Aw, big :hug: Pook! Did you get your peak yet? I'm still cheering, just in case! You're not a pain lady, you make such a valuable contribution and I know personally I love your posts. You've lovely, funny and so positive :hugs:. 
It's only my first cycle charting and sh1t and already I'm stressed so I can't imagine what I'll be like after a few cycles!!!
I think I have ov'd and am now officially in the 2WW limbo/hell. Meh. I'm so impatient to temp and POAS every morning I'm wishing my life away. My temp's still up so I guess that's good...I need to get out of the house more!


----------



## Pookabear

:hug::hug: Awww thanks Keekee that really means a lot!! Thank you too for all of your support I got my PEAK this morning!!!!!! So happy that It has finally gotten here :happydance::dance::dance: Now I need to get the hubs to bd tonight after I get home from work!! KeeKee we may end up in the tww together this time around as I usually o the 2nd day of peak but we will see !! Congrats on being in the ttw it is so exciting isn't it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yay for peak and ovulation!!


----------



## SLH

YAY for your peak. Get to :sex: for the next few days and I hope this is your month! I'm going to start poas tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> im pretty sure I will get it tomorrow because I have ewcm once again and my lh line was present for the first time today , when i notice that i usually peak the next day! I have thought for over a week though that i would peak lol im silly! I hope you get your peak early too! I don't like that I ovulate late, I thought my 1st cycle with cbfm that I was good cause i got peak on cd15 but since it has changed...I totally understand about it stressing you out, I get there too and I'm on here way too much! Its so addicting!! I hope we catch the egg this month too, my hubs gets off of work in a bit and Im sure he will be too tired to bd tonight but Tomorrow hopefully! I'm trying to be more relaxed about it all this month, drinking a glass of wine and all last night, but i know its still in the back of my mind. I didn't know that you could see how many posts you have.. I haven't been here long and Im sure I have posted quite a bit too, people probably think I'm a pain lol I noticed Gdane hasn't been around much either maybe she has the same type of stress going on? I can't wait until the day we are chatting about our bumps and our babies...last night when hubby kept asking when am I going to give him a baby, I broke down a little and said we may never have one but he cheered me up thank goodness! I wish it wasn't so stressful and so hard to get pregnant! I still have faith in my cbfm though for this month, I'm just trying not to stress about it so much...which can be so hard at times
> 
> Aw, big :hug: Pook! Did you get your peak yet? I'm still cheering, just in case! You're not a pain lady, you make such a valuable contribution and I know personally I love your posts. You've lovely, funny and so positive :hugs:.
> It's only my first cycle charting and sh1t and already I'm stressed so I can't imagine what I'll be like after a few cycles!!!
> I think I have ov'd and am now officially in the 2WW limbo/hell. Meh. I'm so impatient to temp and POAS every morning I'm wishing my life away. My temp's still up so I guess that's good...I need to get out of the house more!Click to expand...

It looks like you may have ovulated yesterday.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> It looks like you may have ovulated yesterday.

Cheers SLH! That's good to know. Thanks for the reply :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> :hug::hug: Awww thanks Keekee that really means a lot!! Thank you too for all of your support I got my PEAK this morning!!!!!! So happy that It has finally gotten here :happydance::dance::dance: Now I need to get the hubs to bd tonight after I get home from work!! KeeKee we may end up in the tww together this time around as I usually o the 2nd day of peak but we will see !! Congrats on being in the ttw it is so exciting isn't it?

Woohoo! That's just BRILLIANT! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I knew that Pookovary would come good. :thumbup:
Have fun with the :sex: missy!
So happy to be in 2WW limbo with ya :winkwink:.


----------



## missymoon

This is making me look forward to getting to highs and peaks. YAY!! I had my doctors appointment today and I am referred to the fertility clinic but my doctor wants to do a ultrasound of my uterus and ovaries first. Its in 6 weeks time, but hoping that it won't need to go ahead as this is going to be a good month for us all. 

I can feel some BIG FAT POSITIVES coming on this thread. 

Glad that some of you entered your 2WW and will look forward to hearing some lovely news to spur us all on!! Whoop whoop.


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies ....
Well i turned on my CBFM for the second time and now i am not so sure we should have done????? AF turned up exactly 28 days from my d and c and now has gone again ... do we try this month or not? we really don't know what we want to do! Is that silly? 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower: do you mind if i join this thread? this is my 1st cycle ttc and i am using my cbfm, when i switched it on today (cd6) i was expecting for it to ask me for a test but it didn't so hopefully in the morning:happydance: im feeling very excited and cant wait to be in the 2ww:flower: wishing everyone lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome ne ladies!! 

Today is my peak and went and got preseed to try since my cm doesn't seem to be much today or the right consistency for some reason, so im going to give it a trry and hope it helps,


----------



## lullabybarb

I am using concieve plus which is similar to preseed:happydance: it is very good for the:spermy: i cant wait wait to see the peak on my cbfm:happydance: its all very exciting:happydance:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Hi Ladies:flower: do you mind if i join this thread? this is my 1st cycle ttc and i am using my cbfm, when i switched it on today (cd6) i was expecting for it to ask me for a test but it didn't so hopefully in the morning:happydance: im feeling very excited and cant wait to be in the 2ww:flower: wishing everyone lots of luck and :dust:

Welcome,

That is really odd that your monitor didn't ask you to poas on cd6 when this is your first cycle. Did you buy it used? I wonder if it is maybe it still remembers the last persons cycle. I'm wishing you lots of luck and baby :dust: as well. I hope you won't have to use your monitor for more than a month.


----------



## Pookabear

Yes it sure is, im on my 3rd month of cbfm! Babydust to you! I've never used preseed until tonight I usually have good cm but lately it keeps coming and going for some reason, so I really hope it gets those swimmers up there lol..is conceive plus supposed to be better than preseed?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome!, plus what slh said is it used our
If so you need to fully reset it


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower: do you mind if i join this thread? this is my 1st cycle ttc and i am using my cbfm, when i switched it on today (cd6) i was expecting for it to ask me for a test but it didn't so hopefully in the morning:happydance: im feeling very excited and cant wait to be in the 2ww:flower: wishing everyone lots of luck and :dust:
> 
> Welcome,
> 
> That is really odd that your monitor didn't ask you to poas on cd6 when this is your first cycle. Did you buy it used? I wonder if it is maybe it still remembers the last persons cycle. I'm wishing you lots of luck and baby :dust: as well. I hope you won't have to use your monitor for more than a month.Click to expand...

 Thankyou:flower: yes it was used for one cycle so maybe it is remembering the last persons cycle:haha: oh dear! i did not know that:dohh: im also charting on ff so between the both i should hopefully find out if i have ovulated as this is my 1st cycle since having mc removed:winkwink: im also going to pounce on DH every other night so i dont miss "o" Fingers crossed everyone:hugs:


----------



## SLH

There is also a possibility that your monitor will not give you a peak. This happens sometimes with used monitors. If you :sex: every other day and chart you shouldn't miss your window.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Yes it sure is, im on my 3rd month of cbfm! Babydust to you! I've never used preseed until tonight I usually have good cm but lately it keeps coming and going for some reason, so I really hope it gets those swimmers up there lol..is conceive plus supposed to be better than preseed?

 It certainly will get those swimmers up there:haha: i believe them both to be as good as each other:thumbup: my friend reccommended using concieve plus as it worked 1st time for her and she has 9 weeks left until her baby girl arrives:cloud9: lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> There is also a possibility that your monitor will not give you a peak. This happens sometimes with used monitors. If you :sex: every other day and chart you shouldn't miss your window.

Thanks for letting me know:flower: i would have been in a right flap otherwise:wacko: do you know how i can reset it? its too late for this cycle and fingers crossed i wont need it again but just in case:flower:


----------



## SLH

I'm not sure how to reset it, but it is in the instructions. I think it might be too late this cycle because if you reset it your monitor will go back to cycle day 1.


----------



## Future Mama

Hey girls, how are all of you doing? I've been taking a little break from b&b, and just got my :bfp: today! I'm 11dpo and was on my first month of clomid. I can't even believe this is finally happening! Good luck to all of you, I really hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!!!


----------



## SLH

Future Mama said:


> Hey girls, how are all of you doing? I've been taking a little break from b&b, and just got my :bfp: today! I'm 11dpo and was on my first month of clomid. I can't even believe this is finally happening! Good luck to all of you, I really hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!!!

That's great news! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Wow FutureMama we had wondered where you disappeared too I'm am so thrilled for you!!! yayayayay!!!!!! That is such great news, you had been waiting for so long for this day  I can't even explain how happy I am for you!!


----------



## Pookabear

I am not sure on how resetting the monitor works either.. wish I could help with that, but I got mine new, but I'm sure slh is right and its in the instructions 
I used the preseed tonight and I liked it, I obviously didn't use nearly as much as recommended on the package lol...I am sensitive on my miffy lol so I was worried about irriatation from it but so far so good, I read online that it is pretty gentle which is a good thing.
The weird thing is a day ago I had tons of ewcm and last week as well but now that my peak is here it is (tmi) thicker and just not like it should be or usually is, Don't know if Ill use it again tomoroow or if I should see how my cm is without it 1st... we will see any suggestions or similar cm isssues?


----------



## Pookabear

thats awesome lullaby that you for the encouragement :0) babydust to all of you ladies


----------



## lullabybarb

Future Mama said:


> Hey girls, how are all of you doing? I've been taking a little break from b&b, and just got my :bfp: today! I'm 11dpo and was on my first month of clomid. I can't even believe this is finally happening! Good luck to all of you, I really hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!!!

Congratulations Future Mama:cloud9: im so pleased for you, i have been reading this thread from page one today so i know you have been waiting a while! wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

FUTURE MAMA HOLY CRAP CONGRATS! I'm so happy for you. I was asking abbot you wondering where you went!

Lullaby, you can google it...put in a clean new stick...holds down the m and power button at the same time I think until it shows all the symbols and then it will switch to 1m you can hold down the m button until it says cd5 you can be a few days late it will ask for a stick cd6


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> FUTURE MAMA HOLY CRAP CONGRATS! I'm so happy for you. I was asking abbot you wondering where you went!
> 
> Lullaby, you can google it...put in a clean new stick...holds down the m and power button at the same time I think until it shows all the symbols and then it will switch to 1m you can hold down the m button until it says cd5 you can be a few days late it will ask for a stick cd6

Thankyou:flower: this is such a lovely thread with lots of :bfp: here is hoping we all get ours too:hugs:


----------



## pinkchucks

Thought I'd bring this question to the CBFM thread....

I've been using CBFM for 3 cycles, and on the previous 2 cycles, I got about 4 high days, 2 peak days, and 1 final high day before low.

This cycle, I'm going on 7-8 high days, and no peaks. An ultrasound today shows that I've already ovulated. FF Chart shows that I've already ovulated. But CBFM never gave me peaks. 

Is my CBFM broken maybe?
Has anyone experienced only highs in a cycle with CBFM?
Can you still get pregnant with no peaks on CBFM?

Kind of freaking out!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pookabear

you can still get pregnant, maybe your lh suge was very short and the cbfm didnt detect it not sure though, wish i could be of more help


----------



## SLH

Some people don't get peaks but ovulate. I have seen it happen many time. It could be because you have a short lh surge and your monitor hasn't picked it up. Is your monitor used? That can sometimes cause the monitor not to pick up a surge.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I am not sure on how resetting the monitor works either.. wish I could help with that, but I got mine new, but I'm sure slh is right and its in the instructions
> I used the preseed tonight and I liked it, I obviously didn't use nearly as much as recommended on the package lol...I am sensitive on my miffy lol so I was worried about irriatation from it but so far so good, I read online that it is pretty gentle which is a good thing.
> The weird thing is a day ago I had tons of ewcm and last week as well but now that my peak is here it is (tmi) thicker and just not like it should be or usually is, Don't know if Ill use it again tomoroow or if I should see how my cm is without it 1st... we will see any suggestions or similar cm isssues?

 Lol:haha: my friend told me not to use too much as a little goes a long way:haha: it is gentle on both us and the swimmers:haha: regarding the cm i cant help you sorry as with having the mc in for almost 5 yrs i have not had any:blush: hoping i get some this cycle:blush: the preseed wont do you any harm if you want to use it each time you :sex: sending you lots more:dust: as you just can never have too much:hugs:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure on how resetting the monitor works either.. wish I could help with that, but I got mine new, but I'm sure slh is right and its in the instructions
> I used the preseed tonight and I liked it, I obviously didn't use nearly as much as recommended on the package lol...I am sensitive on my miffy lol so I was worried about irriatation from it but so far so good, I read online that it is pretty gentle which is a good thing.
> The weird thing is a day ago I had tons of ewcm and last week as well but now that my peak is here it is (tmi) thicker and just not like it should be or usually is, Don't know if Ill use it again tomoroow or if I should see how my cm is without it 1st... we will see any suggestions or similar cm isssues?
> 
> Lol:haha: my friend told me not to use too much as a little goes a long way:haha: it is gentle on both us and the swimmers:haha: regarding the cm i cant help you sorry as with having the mc in for almost 5 yrs i have not had any:blush: hoping i get some this cycle:blush: the preseed wont do you any harm if you want to use it each time you :sex: sending you lots more:dust: as you just can never have too much:hugs:Click to expand...

I know I'm allergic to KY jelly which is why I'm afraid to use this stuff. I wonder if I would have a reaction to it. I'm very sensitive in the miffy area.


----------



## AshleyLK

Future Mama said:


> Hey girls, how are all of you doing? I've been taking a little break from b&b, and just got my :bfp: today! I'm 11dpo and was on my first month of clomid. I can't even believe this is finally happening! Good luck to all of you, I really hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!!!



Congrats! I was curious, did you happen to use Preseed at all? I was looking into using it soon.


----------



## AshleyLK

pinkchucks said:


> Thought I'd bring this question to the CBFM thread....
> 
> I've been using CBFM for 3 cycles, and on the previous 2 cycles, I got about 4 high days, 2 peak days, and 1 final high day before low.
> 
> This cycle, I'm going on 7-8 high days, and no peaks. An ultrasound today shows that I've already ovulated. FF Chart shows that I've already ovulated. But CBFM never gave me peaks.
> 
> Is my CBFM broken maybe?
> Has anyone experienced only highs in a cycle with CBFM?
> Can you still get pregnant with no peaks on CBFM?
> 
> Kind of freaking out!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I think I am having a similar issue this month. Normal peaks the last two cycles, and this cycle I have yet to have a peak and my control line is particularly dark and there is nothing at all on the LH line anymore. Definately probably a very short LH surge :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

CONGRATULATIONS FutureMama on your :bfp:! Woo! That's just brilliant! A H&H 9 months to you girl.

Lullaby :hi: I'd do as Gdane suggested and reset your CBFM. As long as you know you're a day behind on it it should be fine :thumbup:. Here's hoping you only need to do one cycle with it! FX'd.

Pook - you GO girl! So happy you've got another peak and you're getting down to some serious :sex:. I've just ordered some Preseed because I figure that if I get prepared for next cycle and spend some dollar then I won't need it. Like when you take an umbrella out just in case and it doesn't rain. Hehe. That's my theory anyways. According to FF I'm 3DPO and it's good to finally see a coverline and ov day on my chart :happydance:. 

SLH - not sure but I think Preseed/Conception Plus is ideal for us more miffy-sensitive ladies. Normal lube can be hostile to :spermy: and can prevent it from getting to it's destination. 

:hugs: and :dust: to y'all!


----------



## dawny2523

Future Mama said:


> Hey girls, how are all of you doing? I've been taking a little break from b&b, and just got my :bfp: today! I'm 11dpo and was on my first month of clomid. I can't even believe this is finally happening! Good luck to all of you, I really hope you all get your :bfp:s soon!!!

Congrats to you..........Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## wookie130

Future Mama, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!

That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FutureMama on your :bfp:! Woo! That's just brilliant! A H&H 9 months to you girl.
> 
> Lullaby :hi: I'd do as Gdane suggested and reset your CBFM. As long as you know you're a day behind on it it should be fine :thumbup:. Here's hoping you only need to do one cycle with it! FX'd.
> 
> Pook - you GO girl! So happy you've got another peak and you're getting down to some serious :sex:. I've just ordered some Preseed because I figure that if I get prepared for next cycle and spend some dollar then I won't need it. Like when you take an umbrella out just in case and it doesn't rain. Hehe. That's my theory anyways. According to FF I'm 3DPO and it's good to finally see a coverline and ov day on my chart :happydance:.
> 
> SLH - not sure but I think Preseed/Conception Plus is ideal for us more miffy-sensitive ladies. Normal lube can be hostile to :spermy: and can prevent it from getting to it's destination.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to y'all!

 Think i need to reset it as im on cd7 now and its still not asking for a sample:dohh: it will be 2 days behind today though:wacko: we are going to :sex: every other day though so we dont miss it :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Think i need to reset it as im on cd7 now and its still not asking for a sample:dohh: it will be 2 days behind today though:wacko: we are going to :sex: every other day though so we dont miss it :haha:

GL and hope you get your highs/peaks soon Lul! :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Slh,i will testify that so far so good on the preseed, I usually get reactions to different soaps, laundry soaps, etc i have to stick with the one im safe with but since this doesnt have a scent i was hoping that would help, i know that sounds weird but things with scents usually bother me in the miffy area

KeeKee-- thanks babydust to you! Ive never got crosshairs on my chart, i hope i do this time too


----------



## Pookabear

question ladies, I adjusted my temp this morning due to waking up way to early, I woke up a little over and hour and a half early and i tok my temp and it was 97.58, then when I adjusted it it was 97.95 so i put that on my chart, ive been doing better this time around not adjusting and waking up at the right times for the most part, but I usually o on the 2nd peak day not the 1st, do you think I have ovulated?? I did have that dip days ago but that was long before my peak on monitor and my temps have been relatively higher all month than last month so I'm not sure whats going on lol, I dont think I have ovulated yet but I wanted any opinions or advice?? anyone?


----------



## SLH

Thanks Pook. I might use it next cycle. I just wish I could buy it from somewhere other than online. I hate buying things online. Nobody ever sells anything good in Canada and most places don't ship here and if they do it takes forever. Some other people were saying that preseed can kill sperm and conceive plus is the best. I'm not sure if that's true or not.

I'm cd9 today and my monitor asked for a test and it went to high. I'm convinced that feeding it used sticks messed it up, but at least last month it gave me peaks so I'm not concerned about that. Anyways, it's time to start bding and hopefully I won't have to use my monitor until TTC #2


----------



## Pookabear

I hope u don't need it again either! And u get your bfp this time!! Oh noooo I nope it doesn't kill sperm that would suck, I thought it helped those swimmers ! Now im leary about using it..... any suggestions from my above question about my chart?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> question ladies, I adjusted my temp this morning due to waking up way to early, I woke up a little over and hour and a half early and i tok my temp and it was 97.58, then when I adjusted it it was 97.95 so i put that on my chart, ive been doing better this time around not adjusting and waking up at the right times for the most part, but I usually o on the 2nd peak day not the 1st, do you think I have ovulated?? I did have that dip days ago but that was long before my peak on monitor and my temps have been relatively higher all month than last month so I'm not sure whats going on lol, I dont think I have ovulated yet but I wanted any opinions or advice?? anyone?

I don't know what to think about the temperature adjuster. Some people say it's not good to use and some say it is. I have no idea :shrug: It doesn't look like you have ovulated yet from your chart, but it's not clear yet. We will have to see what your temperature is tomorrow. I think you should have lots of :sex: now if you can because you are probably ovulating today since it's your second peak. I think if you ovulated yesterday your temperature would have been a lot higher today.


----------



## Pookabear

I agree! Than k u for the reassurance, we did bd last night but I am going to try again when I get home lol gotta seduce the hubby lol


----------



## missymoon

Congrats on the BFP future Mama! 

Loving the use of Miffy lots of this thread! I do think that this is the nicest thread on BnB. The only one I really look at, only get to read when I get home from work and it gives me lots of giggles. 

You are all amazing ladies!!


----------



## SLH

missymoon said:


> Congrats on the BFP future Mama!
> 
> Loving the use of Miffy lots of this thread! I do think that this is the nicest thread on BnB. The only one I really look at, only get to read when I get home from work and it gives me lots of giggles.
> 
> You are all amazing ladies!!

I only started feeling this way about this thread in the past month when nice people who actually talk to me joined.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I agree! Than k u for the reassurance, we did bd last night but I am going to try again when I get home lol gotta seduce the hubby lol

My husband knows that no sex during peak days is not an option LOL. That doesn't stop me from seducing him though.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> My husband knows that no sex during peak days is not an option LOL. That doesn't stop me from seducing him though.

:thumbup: I like your attitude!


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with keekee lol go slh!! Lol so u think I should try the preseeed again tonight since bd is a must? Lol I used it last night and again today not too much cm... don't know what's wrong this cycle I had loads last week and this week not so muc, and its my peak, thought u were supposed to have the most during your peak time? I never have a problem with miffy wetness any other time lol


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I agree with keekee lol go slh!! Lol so u think I should try the preseeed again tonight since bd is a must? Lol I used it last night and again today not too much cm... don't know what's wrong this cycle I had loads last week and this week not so muc, and its my peak, thought u were supposed to have the most during your peak time? I never have a problem with miffy wetness any other time lol

It's funny that you say that because I had the same problem last month. I usually get ewcm right around my peak times but this month I was dry. It was really weird. 

I have only read maybe 2 or 3 people say that about preseed, so I'm not sure if it has any truth to it at all. Now that I think about it, the person who I have seen say that the most has been wrong about a lot of other TTC things, so she might be wrong about this one. I say use it anyways especially if you don't have as much CM as you usually have.


----------



## Pookabear

Ok ill go for it... it is weird you and I share same cds to peak and now this lol now if we could get a bfp this tkme around for us both!


----------



## Pookabear

Its so weird because it seems the ewcm came before it should have this time around lol, I researched preseed but only found good things but who knows things can be so confusing at times


----------



## SLH

It's also weird that both of our temperatures have been higher this month. I wouldn't be too worried about preseed.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> I agree! Than k u for the reassurance, we did bd last night but I am going to try again when I get home lol gotta seduce the hubby lol
> 
> My husband knows that no sex during peak days is not an option LOL. That doesn't stop me from seducing him though.Click to expand...

Love It!!:haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm still in a funk ladies..might take a break. :dust: to all of you


----------



## Pookabear

Lol I know slh that's odd but its awesome to know im not the only one so maybe it means that there is no wrong in any of it lol
gdane aww very sorry to hear that but I totally understand and will miss chatting with ya while your gone, tons of babydust to you too!


----------



## SLH

I need to take a break too, but I probably won't. If I do it will be from the main forum and I will still come here.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good idea slh...maybe will do that...even thoguh I haven't really been on the main forum....dh says he doesn't believe me


----------



## Pookabear

I would take a break but its to hard for me LOL
I have another question like usual lol I used some preseed earlier tonight to bd but w didnt get a chance to, so when we do bd tonight even though its a few hours later do you think I shouldnt use anymore?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I would take a break but its to hard for me LOL
> I have another question like usual lol I used some preseed earlier tonight to bd but w didnt get a chance to, so when we do bd tonight even though its a few hours later do you think I shouldnt use anymore?

That is one question I cannot answer. I think you're supposed to use it 15 before you bd right? I don't see why it would hurt if you used more. The stuff that you already used might have came out or isn't good anymore. I would use more, but I really have no idea.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> I would take a break but its to hard for me LOL
> I have another question like usual lol I used some preseed earlier tonight to bd but w didnt get a chance to, so when we do bd tonight even though its a few hours later do you think I shouldnt use anymore?
> 
> That is one question I cannot answer. I think you're supposed to use it 15 before you bd right? I don't see why it would hurt if you used more. The stuff that you already used might have came out or isn't good anymore. I would use more, but I really have no idea.Click to expand...

Sorry hun but i dont know the answer to that one either:wacko: i did not even know that you put it in 15 mins before as this will be my 1st time using it too, please can you tell me if you use a syringe:blush: sorry tmi i know:haha:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> I would take a break but its to hard for me LOL
> I have another question like usual lol I used some preseed earlier tonight to bd but w didnt get a chance to, so when we do bd tonight even though its a few hours later do you think I shouldnt use anymore?
> 
> That is one question I cannot answer. I think you're supposed to use it 15 before you bd right? I don't see why it would hurt if you used more. The stuff that you already used might have came out or isn't good anymore. I would use more, but I really have no idea.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun but i dont know the answer to that one either:wacko: i did not even know that you put it in 15 mins before as this will be my 1st time using it too, please can you tell me if you use a syringe:blush: sorry tmi i know:haha:Click to expand...

I could be wrong about the 15 minute thing. I think I remember reading it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pookabear

lol nothing is tmi here hehe yes my box came with syringes, yea it says to use it 15 before too let it get where it needs to go but if im not mistaken it says try to use it 30 mins before bd but that might mean once its in the tube im not sure...I still feel like some is in there lol so i may just use a little bit lol don't want it to be too much dh will be like wow your swimming in this stuff lol


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> lol nothing is tmi here hehe yes my box came with syringes, yea it says to use it 15 before too let it get where it needs to go but if im not mistaken it says try to use it 30 mins before bd but that might mean once its in the tube im not sure...I still feel like some is in there lol so i may just use a little bit lol don't want it to be too much dh will be like wow your swimming in this stuff lol

Your DH might like to be swimming in the stuff though LOL.


----------



## Pookabear

Lol True!!


----------



## Pookabear

Gotta Love you ladies lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Hahaaaaaa:haha: mine did not come with a syringe so i will have to pop to the the chemist tomorrow:haha: Ooooo lots of :dust: everyone


----------



## SLH

My test stick was looking very weird this morning. It looked like my sticks do when I'm close to ovulating, but it's way too early for me to be ovulating. I'm curious to see what my machine will do within the next couple of days. I also bought smiley's and I'm not sure when I should start using them.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> My test stick was looking very weird this morning. It looked like my sticks do when I'm close to ovulating, but it's way too early for me to be ovulating. I'm curious to see what my machine will do within the next couple of days. I also bought smiley's and I'm not sure when I should start using them.

what are smileys:haha: i think im only 2 days behind your cycle hun:haha: i have not reset my cbfm yet and hoping it will ask for a test tomorrow:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

mine were like that in the beginning too thats why i kept getting false alarm thinking i would ovulate, but i hope for you that is the case and it is earlier this time, my peak was on the same day as last month this time around


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My test stick was looking very weird this morning. It looked like my sticks do when I'm close to ovulating, but it's way too early for me to be ovulating. I'm curious to see what my machine will do within the next couple of days. I also bought smiley's and I'm not sure when I should start using them.
> 
> what are smileys:haha: i think im only 2 days behind your cycle hun:haha: i have not reset my cbfm yet and hoping it will ask for a test tomorrow:haha:Click to expand...

A smiley is just a regular digital ovulation test. It gives you a smiley face when it detects LH and an empty circle when it's negative. I bought them to compare.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> My test stick was looking very weird this morning. It looked like my sticks do when I'm close to ovulating, but it's way too early for me to be ovulating. I'm curious to see what my machine will do within the next couple of days. I also bought smiley's and I'm not sure when I should start using them.
> 
> what are smileys:haha: i think im only 2 days behind your cycle hun:haha: i have not reset my cbfm yet and hoping it will ask for a test tomorrow:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> A smiley is just a regular digital ovulation test. It gives you a smiley face when it detects LH and an empty circle when it's negative. I bought them to compare.Click to expand...

:dohh: Lol, what am i like, i actually have some of those:dohh: digi ovulating test i call them but now will say smileys:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I need to take a break too, but I probably won't. If I do it will be from the main forum and I will still come here.




GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm still in a funk ladies..might take a break. :dust: to all of you

Nooooo! I can understand why you'd want to :hug: but yay to still coming here!

FF has shifted my ov date to day 12 (SLH you were spot on girl!) and so now I'm 3DPO today. Monitor still asking for sticks even though I'm getting a low reading :shrug:. Does it automatically ask for sticks until a certain amount have been peed on?

Pook :hi: and :hugs:! Hope you're not worn out after all that BDing! I've ordered some Preseed so I'm going to use it next cycle and see. My CM is all over the place :nope:.


----------



## wookie130

I just got my peak!!! Day 15, vs. days 12 & 13 last month...so we'll definitely BD tonight!!!

Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!!!!!!!! (70's porn music and glittering discoball)

Perhaps I'll pop by CVS after school and grab some Preseed and softcups to use for tonight's festivities.

You know, to heighten the romance and all. LOL!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Yay wookie you go Lady!!!!!! Get to bding!!!

KeeKee yay for ovulation!!! And Im not exhausted from bd but hubby is LOL!!


----------



## Pookabear

HELPPPPP LAdies---- especially chart experts.....
Look at my chart please... I am so confiused right now... If I ovulated before my 1st peak then that explains why my cm was dry by the time my peak came?? but...I adjusted my temp yesterday to and now I feel like I mess my whole chart up for the month not knowing when I really o'd... yestereday i woke up early and my temp was 97.58 but I adjusted it to 97/95 since I woke up so early and this morning It was 97.94 So now I don't know what to think and if i should have just left them alone or what, I did some adjusting last month and it was still so clear when I ovulated because it was such a big rise....Please help if you can I am so confused now and I thnk I missed the right time now :-( we didnt get to bd last night on our 2nd peak either but now wonder if I ovulated before my peaks?


----------



## Pookabear

KeeKee if my chart ended up being right we are both 3 dpo  but I dont have much of a chance if thats the case because I didnt know cause my monitor didnt say peak yet... 

Anyone with advice about my post above this please let me know what you think as Im super confused

And LOL at wookie for bow chica wow wow I havent heard that in a while get your preseed and get to bding


----------



## Pookabear

Now im beating myself for adjusting my temps LOL ..I wonder if I ovulated yesterday or on day 17 like ff suggest....oh the confusion


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> HELPPPPP LAdies---- especially chart experts.....
> Look at my chart please... I am so confiused right now... If I ovulated before my 1st peak then that explains why my cm was dry by the time my peak came?? but...I adjusted my temp yesterday to and now I feel like I mess my whole chart up for the month not knowing when I really o'd... yestereday i woke up early and my temp was 97.58 but I adjusted it to 97/95 since I woke up so early and this morning It was 97.94 So now I don't know what to think and if i should have just left them alone or what, I did some adjusting last month and it was still so clear when I ovulated because it was such a big rise....Please help if you can I am so confused now and I thnk I missed the right time now :-( we didnt get to bd last night on our 2nd peak either but now wonder if I ovulated before my peaks?

If you change yesterdays temp back to 97.58 would it change your crosshairs? I hate disagreeing with FF, but it looks like you may have ovulated on cd18, your first peak. I'm thinking if you changed yesterdays temperature back to what it was then FF would say you ovulated on your first peak. The jump you had from yesterday to today is really big especially if you change it. 

I'm going to disagree with FF and say CD18, but I don't know for sure. 

Also, remember that sperm can live for up to 5 days so as long as you had within 5 days of ovulation, your fine. Your egg also lives for 24 hours so if you had sex after you ovulated, there still is a chance you caught the egg.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I need to take a break too, but I probably won't. If I do it will be from the main forum and I will still come here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in a funk ladies..might take a break. :dust: to all of youClick to expand...
> 
> Nooooo! I can understand why you'd want to :hug: but yay to still coming here!
> 
> FF has shifted my ov date to day 12 (SLH you were spot on girl!) and so now I'm 3DPO today. Monitor still asking for sticks even though I'm getting a low reading :shrug:. Does it automatically ask for sticks until a certain amount have been peed on?
> 
> Pook :hi: and :hugs:! Hope you're not worn out after all that BDing! I've ordered some Preseed so I'm going to use it next cycle and see. My CM is all over the place :nope:.Click to expand...

I hope this is your month and AF stays away from you.


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> I just got my peak!!! Day 15, vs. days 12 & 13 last month...so we'll definitely BD tonight!!!
> 
> Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!!!!!!!! (70's porn music and glittering discoball)
> 
> Perhaps I'll pop by CVS after school and grab some Preseed and softcups to use for tonight's festivities.
> 
> You know, to heighten the romance and all. LOL!!!!

YAY for your peak! :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you slh... I changed my temp back to 97.58 the original temp and now I don't have cross hairs yet, sooo confusing, who knows when I ovulated lol I do know not im in the ttw just don't know as of when, wonder if I should keep the original temp on there instead of changing it back, the only thing that makes sense if it happend on cd like ff said is I had cm them but that doesn't always mean anything... I need to stop adjusting my temps and waje up at the right time...look at my chart changed back please what do u think now?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank you slh... I changed my temp back to 97.58 the original temp and now I don't have cross hairs yet, sooo confusing, who knows when I ovulated lol I do know not im in the ttw just don't know as of when, wonder if I should keep the original temp on there instead of changing it back, the only thing that makes sense if it happend on cd like ff said is I had cm them but that doesn't always mean anything... I need to stop adjusting my temps and waje up at the right time...look at my chart changed back please what do u think now?

Now that you have done that your Ovulation day looks a lot like CD19. It's actually much more clear now. You will get crosshairs in 2 more days because they give you crosshairs 3 days after you ovulate. It definitely looks like you ovulated yesterday now.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks slh, I probably did ovulate yesterday..las for the lack of cm not too sure, but I agree that is now looks more that I ovulated, I next next cycle im going to have to change my temp time or something so I sop waking up early... we bd on cd 18 so hhopefully it made it to o day and I get my bfp


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm trying to stay off of here, but I don't feel like I can. I made friends with you and a couple other girls and so I'm just going to stay on the CBFM statistics thread and my journal. You guys help me a lot. Others just don't fully understand. 

I haven't gotten to POAS yet, I'm thinking it will be tomorrow for my monitor. I'm expecting it to go straight to high because I've had some fertile signs. I'm laying off big time on all the symptom spotting and scouring my chart for a golden ticket to bfp. I had the perfect chart and good symptoms last go around and BFN. Soooo you can't ever tell unless you get a positive so I'm just living day by day. Every month that passes I get more "whatever" about it. I told dh I was ready to give up (in the middle of our fight) because I'm getting poked and prodded and taking meds and he never seems like he wants to do anything. He stopped taking his fertilaid until he feels better but I'm going to mix it in his food soon because his sex drive was way better when he was taking it :haha: 

:dust: for all of those ovulating and also, pook, I think you did ovulate yesterday too. The stupid adjusters aren't really that reliable I don't think.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PS: does it always show me "online"?? I'm just wondering because I never sign out at home or on my phone.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane yes it shows you online, but I've seen where is has showed u offline before too I neveer sign out either


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm trying to stay off of here, but I don't feel like I can. I made friends with you and a couple other girls and so I'm just going to stay on the CBFM statistics thread and my journal. You guys help me a lot. Others just don't fully understand.
> 
> I haven't gotten to POAS yet, I'm thinking it will be tomorrow for my monitor. I'm expecting it to go straight to high because I've had some fertile signs. I'm laying off big time on all the symptom spotting and scouring my chart for a golden ticket to bfp. I had the perfect chart and good symptoms last go around and BFN. Soooo you can't ever tell unless you get a positive so I'm just living day by day. Every month that passes I get more "whatever" about it. I told dh I was ready to give up (in the middle of our fight) because I'm getting poked and prodded and taking meds and he never seems like he wants to do anything. He stopped taking his fertilaid until he feels better but I'm going to mix it in his food soon because his sex drive was way better when he was taking it :haha:
> 
> :dust: for all of those ovulating and also, pook, I think you did ovulate yesterday too. The stupid adjusters aren't really that reliable I don't think.

Sorry to hear that you have not gotten your BFP yet but good things come to those who wait:flower: how long have you been ttc? i hope you dont mind me asking? i will have to go back to page one to get to know you all:haha: i have a feeling that im going to be waiting for a while too as my DH has a lsc, he has children from a previous marriage so im not ruling out us having a child together but it could be a long wait, it took his previous partner a year to concieve, im 8dpo now and cbfm still not asking for a test, i know it because i did not reset it, so hopefully tomorrow. I hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

I'm glad your staying Gdane ... 
Lulaby it should ask tomorrow 

Im wondering what my temp will be tomorrow I guess that will for sure confrm ovulation..Don't know why but tonight I have been a little crampy and I'm never like that right after o, Ihope I'm not oming down with something


----------



## Pookabear

Its been a pretty good night for me tonight, and its my friday so im off of work for the weekend an I am so glad about that..How is everyone else doing?? On my way to cd 21


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> Its been a pretty good night for me tonight, and its my friday so im off of work for the weekend an I am so glad about that..How is everyone else doing?? On my way to cd 21

Yay for weekends off Pook! Enjoy it :thumbup:, you deserve it after all that BDing!

I'm doing ok, sort of in limbo ATM and last night my BFF told me she was 2 days late and had a v. faint line on her HPT. I'm happy for her and also deflated :blush:. She was really excited that we might both be pg at the same time but I'm gearing myself up for a :bfn: this time around. 

Gdane - happy to see you're staying on the thread!

SLH - :hi: how's things chick? 

Lul - hope you get to POAS tomorrow!

Have a great friday y'all. I have my mammogram later today - ouch! Not looking forward to it but at least it's only the one booby :thumbup:.


----------



## wookie130

Keekee, even if you do get a BFN, you and your bestie can still be pg at the same time over the next few months! You may not have it timed exactly the same, but even if THIS isn't your month, next month may be it, or the month after! Stay strong, honey!

GdaneMom, so glad you're going to stick around. This thread is great, isn't it? Don't get too discouraged. There's plenty of us on here that have been trying for what seems like ages, and I do firmly believe that it WILL happen for all of us. Sometimes we need to step back, and take a look at what we can do to take the pressure off of ourselves. Sometimes that's all it takes to finally get pregnant. The one time I was pregnant (and lost it in July, sadly), we were not trying, not preventing. Now that I'm charting and using a monitor, and hanging out online obsessively, it now seems to be a mission, or a chore. I'm seriously trying to be more laid back about all of this...

I got my peak yesterday, on CD 15. Bd'd last night, and got my second peak this morning. Expecting a high tomorrow. Felt some ovarian action off and on yesterday (some pinching/cramping), and having a bit more this morning. Hoping and praying that we catch that egg.

I guess if this isn't our month, it isn't our month. Really, it's entirely up to the "man upstairs" whether our efforts will pay off. I feel that when our time arrives, it will be less about the CBFM and charting, and properly timed sex, than it will be about God's will.

:) Good luck to everyone. We can only do what we can do, right?


----------



## lullabybarb

Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.

Pooka:flower: Enjoy your weekend off work, is your chart showing "o" yet? not long now until your in the 2ww, i cant wait until i am:haha:

Keeka:flower: PMA hun:thumbup: fingers crossed you get your:bfp: soon.

Hope everyone else is ok and sending you all and me:haha: TONS of :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I accidentally hit un subscribe to thus thread! How do I subscribe again?!


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.
> 
> Pooka:flower: Enjoy your weekend off work, is your chart showing "o" yet? not long now until your in the 2ww, i cant wait until i am:haha:
> 
> Keeka:flower: PMA hun:thumbup: fingers crossed you get your:bfp: soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and sending you all and me:haha: TONS of :dust:

Yay! It may not give you a high for a couple of days. It usually gives on average 4 highs. I wrecked mine by using used high sticks, I had no low sticks, now it won't give me a low reading when I poas lol. If you ovulate on cycle day 14 like average, you will get a high soon.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I accidentally hit un subscribe to thus thread! How do I subscribe again?!

All you have to do is post a message and then you are subscribed again.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm confused. I finally got to poas and it was low but cervix was hso and mt stock looked like close to my peak stick last cycle.
I ovulated cd 16 or 17
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6409-1316779755154.jpg

This cycle:
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4609-1316779723570.jpg


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower: Is it possible to have ovulation pain on cd9? keep getting twinges on my right side:wacko:


----------



## Pookabear

THanks Ladies, Gdane I went through the same thing this month thats one of the reasons I felt like i would o early but I didn't, I'm not sure why this has happend this time...
Wookie, You are so right I totally agree with you!! And good luck with your ttw coming up!
KeeKee- you are not anywhere near out yet, and I know how it is with bff and pregnancies all around you, i have also seen it all around me for years too, this may still be your month!! I hope it is!!

I had a little ewcm last night again, can't understand why lol my body is being weird this cycle lol
I am in the tww now i believe because of my temp again today, I woke up an hour early and im not adjusting because now I'm too scared too lol I think Im going to make my time in the middle of the night so that I dont wake up early lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thats what I do pook 345am


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lullaby it is possible! My sil had s hard time getting pregnant until she started doing opk earlier and figured out she ovulated way earlier than everyone else that month she got pregnant


----------



## Pookabear

It might be best for me to do the same gdane cause at this point I never wake up at the right time and then i second guess my temps and it seems to stress me out...I again today have a lot of ewcm I just don't understand, my peak days it was no where to be found but before and after o its there...now I second guess my ovulation...I want to think I already ovulated but why do I have ewcm...I'm a little stressed because now I just dont know when I'm ovulating for sure, the good thing is I know that I am because of my temp going up ..I hope we got the right time, we only bd once one peak day but thats what we have been doing for months so i doubt it


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> It might be best for me to do the same gdane cause at this point I never wake up at the right time and then i second guess my temps and it seems to stress me out...I again today have a lot of ewcm I just don't understand, my peak days it was no where to be found but before and after o its there...now I second guess my ovulation...I want to think I already ovulated but why do I have ewcm...I'm a little stressed because now I just dont know when I'm ovulating for sure, the good thing is I know that I am because of my temp going up ..I hope we got the right time, we only bd once one peak day but thats what we have been doing for months so i doubt it

Are you sure its ewcm and not preseed? only when i used c plus for the 1st time i had what looked like ewcm and have been told it looks and feels the same:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

I guess I'm not a 100 percent sure, but I haent used preseed in a couple days so I wouldnt think its up there still but I could see it looking like ewcm so you could be right it just seemed much thicker... so sorry for tmi, I noticed it only when I went to the bathroom so might just be left over too i guess


----------



## Pookabear

:hugs::hugs: for you too lul!! thank you for the encouragement


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> :hugs::hugs: for you too lul!! thank you for the encouragement

 Your welcome hun, its all very confusing.com:haha: good luck and i hope you get your :bfp: very soon:dust:


----------



## SLH

Pook, looking at your chart it definitely looks like you ovulated on CD19. Tomorrow you should get crosshairs.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: Do any of you know if changing box of sticks half way through testing will effect result? Hope your all well xx


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm confused. I finally got to poas and it was low but cervix was hso and mt stock looked like close to my peak stick last cycle.
> I ovulated cd 16 or 17
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6409-1316779755154.jpg
> 
> This cycle:
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4609-1316779723570.jpg

The stick from this cycle looks like a low stick. Do you notice how the estrogen line is really dark and how on cd 17 of your last cycle both of the lines were equal?


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> :hi: Do any of you know if changing box of sticks half way through testing will effect result? Hope your all well xx

No, I do that all of the time and I always get peaks. That shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Do any of you know if changing box of sticks half way through testing will effect result? Hope your all well xx
> 
> No, I do that all of the time and I always get peaks. That shouldn't make a difference.Click to expand...

Thankyou, I started a new box today and my monitor peaked :) I got all excited as its the first peak I have seen... then I thought oh hang on what if its coincidence xx


----------



## Pookabear

Yay for Peak Mrs.B...Cbfm doesnt say peak just for nothing  get to Bd!!!! 

SLH- Thanks a bunch I just 2nd guessed it because I dont know what my real temp would have been that day if i had woke up at the right time, thats why I took off where i adjusted it, but your right It still looks like a big enough change in temp to say I ovulated...Now I need to just relax and wait it out,, maybe the one day we bd on peak it was a lucky one


----------



## Pookabear

I think I'm just having a weird cycle this time LOL, I am a little crampy too and cant figure out why..is anyone else crampy after o? I have never noticed it before, but It could be anything else that feels like that who knows if its related...there not bad cramps just light


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I think I'm just having a weird cycle this time LOL, I am a little crampy too and cant figure out why..is anyone else crampy after o? I have never noticed it before, but It could be anything else that feels like that who knows if its related...there not bad cramps just light

Could be signs of implantation:happydance: PMA Super Exciting:happydance:


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I think I'm just having a weird cycle this time LOL, I am a little crampy too and cant figure out why..is anyone else crampy after o? I have never noticed it before, but It could be anything else that feels like that who knows if its related...there not bad cramps just light

I had AF type cramps after O last cycle. It was really weird. Cramps could be anything. I hope they are a good thing for you. You must get your bfp this cycle right before I get mine! maybe there's something different with your body going on which is why you're having the cramps if you know what I mean.

:dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh...i gotta remember the machine is smarter than me lol


----------



## Pookabear

:winkwink: I do get what ya mean SLH...Could be that or it could be something else but I'm hoping maybe my body is doing something different and something good but who knows..Yes i would love to get my bfp this month Right before you then we can go through our 9 month wait together ...That would be awesome!
We need some more bfps in here lets get them together ladies !!! At first my hopes were down because we missed our 2nd peak day, but hey ya never know it only takes once sometimes 


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SLH

That's not true. If you are having all of the ovulation symptoms, you never know. If your husband is feeling better try to bd every other day so you won't miss your fertile window. 

I'm going to bd every other day from cycle day 8 and then like crazy once I get my peaks and then just in case I am going to bd every 2 or 3 days during my luteal phase. I'm wondering if I should just bd every day starting on cycle day 15 since I seem to ovulate from cycle day 16-19.

I also finally got a call from the fertility doctor. They left a message so I'm going to call them back. I'm so excited. I hope they can help me to speed things up.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> :winkwink: I do get what ya mean SLH...Could be that or it could be something else but I'm hoping maybe my body is doing something different and something good but who knows..Yes i would love to get my bfp this month Right before you then we can go through our 9 month wait together ...That would be awesome!
> We need some more bfps in here lets get them together ladies !!! At first my hopes were down because we missed our 2nd peak day, but hey ya never know it only takes once sometimes
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sperm also live for up to five days so even if you missed the day a :spermy: could have been waiting.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I'm going to bd every other day from cycle day 8 and then like crazy once I get my peaks and then just in case I am going to bd every 2 or 3 days during my luteal phase. I'm wondering if I should just bd every day starting on cycle day 15 since I seem to ovulate from cycle day 16-19.
> 
> I also finally got a call from the fertility doctor. They left a message so I'm going to call them back. I'm so excited. I hope they can help me to speed things up.

This sounds like a good plan :thumbup:. 
FXed re the fertility doc! Hope it's good news honey.


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> Keekee, even if you do get a BFN, you and your bestie can still be pg at the same time over the next few months! You may not have it timed exactly the same, but even if THIS isn't your month, next month may be it, or the month after! Stay strong, honey!
> 
> GdaneMom, so glad you're going to stick around. This thread is great, isn't it? Don't get too discouraged. There's plenty of us on here that have been trying for what seems like ages, and I do firmly believe that it WILL happen for all of us. Sometimes we need to step back, and take a look at what we can do to take the pressure off of ourselves. Sometimes that's all it takes to finally get pregnant. The one time I was pregnant (and lost it in July, sadly), we were not trying, not preventing. Now that I'm charting and using a monitor, and hanging out online obsessively, it now seems to be a mission, or a chore. I'm seriously trying to be more laid back about all of this...
> 
> I got my peak yesterday, on CD 15. Bd'd last night, and got my second peak this morning. Expecting a high tomorrow. Felt some ovarian action off and on yesterday (some pinching/cramping), and having a bit more this morning. Hoping and praying that we catch that egg.
> 
> I guess if this isn't our month, it isn't our month. Really, it's entirely up to the "man upstairs" whether our efforts will pay off. I feel that when our time arrives, it will be less about the CBFM and charting, and properly timed sex, than it will be about God's will.
> 
> :) Good luck to everyone. We can only do what we can do, right?

Thanks honey! :hugs:
I love this post. I'm going to re-read it every time I feel crappy :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm just having a weird cycle this time LOL, I am a little crampy too and cant figure out why..is anyone else crampy after o? I have never noticed it before, but It could be anything else that feels like that who knows if its related...there not bad cramps just light
> 
> I had AF type cramps after O last cycle. It was really weird. Cramps could be anything. I hope they are a good thing for you. You must get your bfp this cycle right before I get mine! maybe there's something different with your body going on which is why you're having the cramps if you know what I mean.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Weird, I had light cramps this time too - never noticed them before. Like AF was imminent but about 2 days after ov. Glad it's not just me. 5DPO now and hellish impatient lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.

Woo! POAS excitement! That's top news lul :hugs:. FXed this is your cycle :dust:. Are you charting as well? CBFM will be your new BF :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!

Hurrah for highs! And that is a good temp dip. FXed for your peak tomorrow Gdane! :thumbup:

Just noticed you got married the day before me. Awww. :hugs:

Gawd I feel ropey today, but then again I note from FF that I tick fatigue nearly _every_ day. My diet is atrocious, I don't drink enough water or eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg. This is something I need to work on.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!

Whoooooo:wohoo: exactly like me Gdane:happydance: im on CD10 and i got a high on monitor and also my temp dipped:wohoo: Ooohhhhh the excitement! i feel like i have won the lottery so imagine me when i get my peak lol :haha: lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.
> 
> Woo! POAS excitement! That's top news lul :hugs:. FXed this is your cycle :dust:. Are you charting as well? CBFM will be your new BF :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun:flower: yes im also charting on ff and had a big dip in my temp today and high on my CBFM:happydance: i feel a POAS frenzy coming on:haha: i have some ic opks which i will use later on:thumbup: and DH is going to be pounced on later too:sex::haha: 

When are you testing hun? not long now! lots of luck and :dust: for that :bfp:


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.
> 
> Woo! POAS excitement! That's top news lul :hugs:. FXed this is your cycle :dust:. Are you charting as well? CBFM will be your new BF :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun:flower: yes im also charting on ff and had a big dip in my temp today and high on my CBFM:happydance: i feel a POAS frenzy coming on:haha: i have some ic opks which i will use later on:thumbup: and DH is going to be pounced on later too:sex::haha:
> 
> When are you testing hun? not long now! lots of luck and :dust: for that :bfp:Click to expand...

Haha! Gotta love that POAS frenzy :thumbup:. I don't use OPK's but am wondering if I should? Currently just relying on CBFM and charting atm. Am missing POAS though now the monitor's no longer asking for sticks. Sad but true.
I've put myself down for doing a HPT on 4th October as AF is due that day so will test if there is no sign of the witch showing - FXed! FF tells me to test 8th October but AF is rarely/never late for me (she's very punctual :growlmad:) so the 4th it is!
Thanks for the good wishes - here's hoping. 

Enjoy the BDing and may you catch that little eggy my dear!
xxx


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!
> 
> Hurrah for highs! And that is a good temp dip. FXed for your peak tomorrow Gdane! :thumbup:
> 
> Just noticed you got married the day before me. Awww. :hugs:
> 
> Gawd I feel ropey today, but then again I note from FF that I tick fatigue nearly _every_ day. My diet is atrocious, I don't drink enough water or eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg. This is something I need to work on.Click to expand...

I'm the same way as you. My diet sucks big time I don't eat vegetales at all. Well, actually the other day I discovered that I like spinach so I plan on eating it every day. Maybe it will do something good. 

Tiredness is a common early symptom so you never know.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!

Yay. That dip is a good thing. It's your body producing estrogen getting you ready for ovulation. I think this is going to be your month!


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!
> 
> Whoooooo:wohoo: exactly like me Gdane:happydance: im on CD10 and i got a high on monitor and also my temp dipped:wohoo: Ooohhhhh the excitement! i feel like i have won the lottery so imagine me when i get my peak lol :haha: lots of :dust: to everyone!Click to expand...

Yay! I was so happy when I got my first peak ever. I was jumping up and down with excitement. You would have thought that I had a positive pregnancy test lol. Now they don't make me as happy because I thought it would have happened already. I hope this is it for you :dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I'm the same way as you. My diet sucks big time I don't eat vegetales at all. Well, actually the other day I discovered that I like spinach so I plan on eating it every day. Maybe it will do something good.
> 
> Tiredness is a common early symptom so you never know.

Spinach is good, full of iron :thumbup:. I don't eat vegetables unless I cooked them myself. Soggy vegetables = :nope:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks everyone! I hope this is it too! Hasn't been very passionate because I'm scared hurting dh after his surgery but we're getting the job done! LOL. 

I'm the same way tired all my life eat crappy and everything. I try eating good but it doesn't last very long. I need my ice cream and chocolate! 

Good luck y to ea h one of you. You made me sad slh...but I understand how you feel. Message me if you ever want to talk


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks everyone! I hope this is it too! Hasn't been very passionate because I'm scared hurting dh after his surgery but we're getting the job done! LOL.
> 
> I'm the same way tired all my life eat crappy and everything. I try eating good but it doesn't last very long. I need my ice cream and chocolate!
> 
> Good luck y to ea h one of you. You made me sad slh...but I understand how you feel. Message me if you ever want to talk

As long as you get the job done you still have a chance!

How did I make you sad? I'm sorry :( Same goes for you. Anytime you want to talk or vent or anything, I'm always here.


----------



## Pookabear

keekeesaurus said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!
> 
> Hurrah for highs! And that is a good temp dip. FXed for your peak tomorrow Gdane! :thumbup:
> 
> Just noticed you got married the day before me. Awww. :hugs:
> 
> Gawd I feel ropey today, but then again I note from FF that I tick fatigue nearly _every_ day. My diet is atrocious, I don't drink enough water or eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg. This is something I need to work on.Click to expand...

Ok this is officially crazy now you got married a day after Gdane and I got married the day before


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyy:wohoo: cbfm has finally asked for a test:wohoo: Ooohhhh the excitement to poas:haha: it is still showing low but im only on cd9.
> 
> Woo! POAS excitement! That's top news lul :hugs:. FXed this is your cycle :dust:. Are you charting as well? CBFM will be your new BF :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun:flower: yes im also charting on ff and had a big dip in my temp today and high on my CBFM:happydance: i feel a POAS frenzy coming on:haha: i have some ic opks which i will use later on:thumbup: and DH is going to be pounced on later too:sex::haha:
> 
> When are you testing hun? not long now! lots of luck and :dust: for that :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Gotta love that POAS frenzy :thumbup:. I don't use OPK's but am wondering if I should? Currently just relying on CBFM and charting atm. Am missing POAS though now the monitor's no longer asking for sticks. Sad but true.
> I've put myself down for doing a HPT on 4th October as AF is due that day so will test if there is no sign of the witch showing - FXed! FF tells me to test 8th October but AF is rarely/never late for me (she's very punctual :growlmad:) so the 4th it is!
> Thanks for the good wishes - here's hoping.
> 
> Enjoy the BDing and may you catch that little eggy my dear!
> xxxClick to expand...

Ooooo fingers crossed for you :happydance: its our 5th wedding anniversary on the 7th october and we are going away for a few days, i will be 9dpo on the 7th and i will be very tempted to do a test, my friends both got their bfp at 8dpo and 9dpo but i know its early:wacko: your very good holding off until the day af due, i dont think i will be able to wait that long:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

:dust::dust::dust: Looks Like I have missed a lot, I hope we all get our bfps this month
Yipee for highs Lul and Gdane I hope you get your peak tomorrow  
KeeKee- I'm glad Im not the only one crampiing, I mean it could be from anything but it could be a great sign also, just trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I can say I have never noticed it before.

I love my veggies but I still don't think I eat enough of them because Dh doesnt really care too much for the good veggies, last week I made my own salad with Romaine lettuce everyday at work for lunch and I also added a glass of green tea everyday hoping that it would help with ttc you never know, but thats the only thing I added other than preseed..I eat healthy for a while and go right back to being bad too LOL And I Love Ice cream and reese cups so That doesn't help LOL

As for me I have another silly question about my temps, I'm sorry if Im driving you absolutely nuts with this but trust me its driving me crazy too...Next month I am going to change my bbt taking time for sure but since I'm mid month I cant change it now being your supposed to stay consistent so my question is yesterday and today I woke up and hour early. Do you think I should stick with my original temps or adjust them?? I know its a tough one but I want it to be as accurate as possible, since it was just an hour it cant be too bad of a difference but I dont know, just asking because it was much lower this morning but when i went back to sleep and woke up later and took it, it was much higher oh the confusion lol maybe it wont even matter much since I already o'd?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I got a high this morning guess I'm not crazy! Look how much my temp dipped! Never done that before....maybe it's a good ovulation!
> 
> Hurrah for highs! And that is a good temp dip. FXed for your peak tomorrow Gdane! :thumbup:
> 
> Just noticed you got married the day before me. Awww. :hugs:
> 
> Gawd I feel ropey today, but then again I note from FF that I tick fatigue nearly _every_ day. My diet is atrocious, I don't drink enough water or eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg. This is something I need to work on.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok this is officially crazy now you got married a day after Gdane and I got married the day beforeClick to expand...

I should have gotten married in May. I feel left out :cry: LOL.


----------



## Pookabear

I may just leave it as the original and just not worry with it, charting doesn't like me LOL


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> :dust::dust::dust: Looks Like I have missed a lot, I hope we all get our bfps this month
> Yipee for highs Lul and Gdane I hope you get your peak tomorrow
> KeeKee- I'm glad Im not the only one crampiing, I mean it could be from anything but it could be a great sign also, just trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I can say I have never noticed it before.
> 
> I love my veggies but I still don't think I eat enough of them because Dh doesnt really care too much for the good veggies, last week I made my own salad with Romaine lettuce everyday at work for lunch and I also added a glass of green tea everyday hoping that it would help with ttc you never know, but thats the only thing I added other than preseed..I eat healthy for a while and go right back to being bad too LOL And I Love Ice cream and reese cups so That doesn't help LOL
> 
> As for me I have another silly question about my temps, I'm sorry if Im driving you absolutely nuts with this but trust me its driving me crazy too...Next month I am going to change my bbt taking time for sure but since I'm mid month I cant change it now being your supposed to stay consistent so my question is yesterday and today I woke up and hour early. Do you think I should stick with my original temps or adjust them?? I know its a tough one but I want it to be as accurate as possible, since it was just an hour it cant be too bad of a difference but I dont know, just asking because it was much lower this morning but when i went back to sleep and woke up later and took it, it was much higher oh the confusion lol maybe it wont even matter much since I already o'd?

I think you should keep your original temperatures! You chart looks better that way. Besides, I don't think you ovulated on the high before the first peak.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> :dust::dust::dust: Looks Like I have missed a lot, I hope we all get our bfps this month
> Yipee for highs Lul and Gdane I hope you get your peak tomorrow
> KeeKee- I'm glad Im not the only one crampiing, I mean it could be from anything but it could be a great sign also, just trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I can say I have never noticed it before.
> 
> I love my veggies but I still don't think I eat enough of them because Dh doesnt really care too much for the good veggies, last week I made my own salad with Romaine lettuce everyday at work for lunch and I also added a glass of green tea everyday hoping that it would help with ttc you never know, but thats the only thing I added other than preseed..I eat healthy for a while and go right back to being bad too LOL And I Love Ice cream and reese cups so That doesn't help LOL
> 
> As for me I have another silly question about my temps, I'm sorry if Im driving you absolutely nuts with this but trust me its driving me crazy too...Next month I am going to change my bbt taking time for sure but since I'm mid month I cant change it now being your supposed to stay consistent so my question is yesterday and today I woke up and hour early. Do you think I should stick with my original temps or adjust them?? I know its a tough one but I want it to be as accurate as possible, since it was just an hour it cant be too bad of a difference but I dont know, just asking because it was much lower this morning but when i went back to sleep and woke up later and took it, it was much higher oh the confusion lol maybe it wont even matter much since I already o'd?

I don't ever adjust my temp and I try and take it at a similar time every morning but am sometimes later, sometimes earlier. Other than that, I'm not sure...I think it's impossible to take it at _exactly_ the same time every day, I mean, we're not robots! I wouldn't worry too much, especially now you've ov'd.
How weird that you, Gdane and me all got married within a day of each other! May 2010 is a good vintage :winkwink:

ETA: What SLH said!


----------



## Pookabear

:hug::hug: Awww Slh we still love you no matter what month you got married, it was just weird how close our wedding days are, Now I did get married a year later from Gdane but on a day earlier
When did you get married?? It is just as special dont worry :flower:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you ladies, Im just going to start leaving them at original even though I adjusted a few earlier this cycle, it is what it is, i know that i ovulated and slh and keekee are right it makes more sense how it is...I hope that we all get bfps this month wouldnt that be awesome!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Its all very exciting on here today:wohoo: here's hoping for lots of :bfp:'s :wohoo: i only had my coil removed aug 18th and with DH having a lsc but im still trying to think positive:thumbup: my gp says it only takes one:spermy: PMA PMA PMA:haha: Well im going to a 40th birthday party tonight and just wondering if ONE glass of :wine: will do me any harm:wacko: i dont drink much at all except for tea:coffee::haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think you should leave your temps too...plus it really isn't that important since you have already ovulated. Thats crazy about our wedding date. :) one glass won't hurt I dont think. I'm trying to live life as normal a possible.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> :hug::hug: Awww Slh we still love you no matter what month you got married, it was just weird how close our wedding days are, Now I did get married a year later from Gdane but on a day earlier
> When did you get married?? It is just as special dont worry :flower:

Aw thanks. I love all of you guys too. When I first bought my cbfm I felt alone, but now I have so much support and have had a lot of help with my cbfm. It's something I didn't think I would get. If it weren't for you guys I would have been so confused when it kept asking me for sticks after my peaks.

I was married at the end of March this year so it's kind of close to May lol. I'm actually going to a wedding tonight the first one since I have been married. Watch the bride get pregnant before me lol.


----------



## Pookabear

Aww no don't say that SLH- this is your month!!! Have fun at the wedding though I went to one just a few weeks after mine and relived the moment all over again lol LUL- I drankl a glass of wine this time around and I don't think it will hurt you at all, i used to be leary about it too but I read an article in womens health that said ladies who drink a few glasses of wine and relax are more likely to get pregnant, how true that is Im not sure but it seemed true with the poll they did etc. plus the ladies here told me not to worry and so I went ahead with it! 
I should be ashamed of myself because a few weeks ago I stopped taking my prenatals, I don't really like the new ones I had gotten and I know its important to take them but I need to get a different kind, hopefully it wont hurt that i stopped with those, I also stopped dinking my green tea yesterday as i wanted to take break, I wanted to drink a glass every day this cycle but I felt I need more water and slow down on the tea


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lul - I'm sure one (or two, or three!) glass of wine won't hurt a bit. Especially if it's red, that's good for you right? :thumbup: 

SLH - enjoy the wedding do! Have a good dance to some cheesy wedding tunes for me :thumbup:. I'm having a night in with the cat and the dog and probably some crappy girly film and then an early night. That's just how I roll these days.

Pook - if one lot of prenatals don't agree with you try another brand but I wouldn't worry that you've missed a few. I often forget to take mine :blush:. I blame my age. And water's the best thing you can drink, or at least they seem to tell you that on every TTC website I've ever seen.

:hugs: to y'all have a great weekend and let's get some BFPs on here!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou soo much ladies:flower: one glass will do the trick then as im not used to drinking :haha: one glass and im giggling my head off so i think that means more relaxed:haha: i really am excited for everyone and its so nice to have you all to share this with as i dont want to tell anyone until i know for definate if little bean will stick, that is if im lucky enough to get pg of course! please God[-o&lt; please let us all get our :bfp: and very sticky sticky little beans:baby: Please please please[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Im going to prepare myself for a possible early ar, I have been having light cramps, and to top that off, I was so emotional today because with hubs working that new shift I spend a lot of time inside and silly me broke down into tears because of it lol and I have been a little moody....ugh I just don't understand what my problem is lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

How do you know if your only three dpo? I dont think so...


----------



## Pookabear

I don't really know, I just know that it isn't like me for this to be happening this soon so I'm just guessing its early pms LOL I am better now with the being emotional, I think I needed to get it out of my system, I went out and rented two movies so I could relax and watch a few movies..Tomorrow is hubs day off so we will be able to go out and do something together which will be nice too...As far as the little cramps go I'm not sure I may have gotten them before after o but if so I have never noticed them especially not 3dpo


----------



## Pookabear

your right gdane its way too early! I need to snap out of it LOL


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I don't really know, I just know that it isn't like me for this to be happening this soon so I'm just guessing its early pms LOL I am better now with the being emotional, I think I needed to get it out of my system, I went out and rented two movies so I could relax and watch a few movies..Tomorrow is hubs day off so we will be able to go out and do something together which will be nice too...As far as the little cramps go I'm not sure I may have gotten them before after o but if so I have never noticed them especially not 3dpo

Aww hunny:flower: think positive! your hormones are all over the place! im exactly the same and i have not even ovulated yet, im very touchy and crying at the silliest of things, i just think its a build up of wanting a:baby: so much, all we can do is hope as we have done everything in our powers to make it possible:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

:hugs::hugs: Thank you Lul- That could be very possible! I will try too stay positive  I'm usually very positive but today I wasn't LOL I'm glad I'm not alone, feeling better now though as for the emotional part, thank goodness .. I just need to relax and take it one day at a time


----------



## missymoon

Hang in there Pook!!!:hugs::hugs:

Sometimes this journey we are on has times where emotions run high. I have had days where I have been streaming while driving to work and I have always tried to relay it to other symptoms etc, but normally means for me, I am putting too much pressure on myself and it is making me stressed. So it sounds like you did exactly the right thing by chilling out, watching some movies. 

I don't know about everyone else, but sometimes i think i forget to look after my head. I am so caught up in making sure my body is in tip top baby making order that I forget that i need to chill my mind out. 



Having said that.......there is no way I can chill today (I'm not very good at taking my own advice):dohh::dohh:!!! CBFM asked for sticks for the first time CD10, and its already a HIGHHHHHH!!! Hubby is away on a stag do and doesn't get back till later....game on!!! 

Enjoy your sundays ladies!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

missymoon said:


> Hang in there Pook!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sometimes this journey we are on has times where emotions run high. I have had days where I have been streaming while driving to work and I have always tried to relay it to other symptoms etc, but normally means for me, I am putting too much pressure on myself and it is making me stressed. So it sounds like you did exactly the right thing by chilling out, watching some movies.
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but sometimes i think i forget to look after my head. I am so caught up in making sure my body is in tip top baby making order that I forget that i need to chill my mind out.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that.......there is no way I can chill today (I'm not very good at taking my own advice):dohh::dohh:!!! CBFM asked for sticks for the first time CD10, and its already a HIGHHHHHH!!! Hubby is away on a stag do and doesn't get back till later....game on!!!
> 
> Enjoy your sundays ladies!!

:thumbup:

Perfectly put! I watched a video of a dog swimming with a dolphin that had been posted on the 35+ forum and I sobbed my heart out for ages afterwards :cry:. It's a mad, emotional, stressful time but it's got to be worth it, right? Missy's right, we need to look after ourselves too and spend time away from TTC and charting and sh1t. 

Yay for the high missy! Enjoy the BDing and FXed this is your time :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hello ladies! Sorry to be jumping in like this, this is a very very long thread! I had my 2nd mc and d&c on the 26th of august and finally got a negative hpt 7 days ago! I turned on my monitor (so today is day 7) but it's not asking me to test yet. Since the hpt i have been having ewcm so i thought i d use the monitor sticks anyway and try to read them (dont have any opks and they cost 57 euros for 7 of them in this bankrupt country of mine!) Could someone please please please have a look and tell me what they think? I think today's stick might be a peak (the first one on the pic) but i m not sure, maybe a high? Thank you soo soo much!
 



Attached Files:







sticks.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know you ladies on this thread are very knowledgeable so thought this was the best tread to come back to post lol. 

I had my 2 peaks on my cbfm yesterday and the day before, I was expecting my temp to rise this morning but it hasn't, was I wrong to expect it today? Or should it have done and just hasn't? Thank you in advance xx


----------



## lullabybarb

chistiana said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry to be jumping in like this, this is a very very long thread! I had my 2nd mc and d&c on the 26th of august and finally got a negative hpt 7 days ago! I turned on my monitor (so today is day 7) but it's not asking me to test yet. Since the hpt i have been having ewcm so i thought i d use the monitor sticks anyway and try to read them (dont have any opks and they cost 57 euros for 7 of them in this bankrupt country of mine!) Could someone please please please have a look and tell me what they think? I think today's stick might be a peak (the first one on the pic) but i m not sure, maybe a high? Thank you soo soo much!

Hi:flower: im so sorry to hear about your losses:hugs: my cbfm did not ask me for a test until cd9, im now on cd11 and my monitor is on high but my test stick 2nd line is not as noticable as yours so i really think yours is a peak:happydance: wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

lullabybarb said:
 

> Hi:flower: im so sorry to hear about your losses:hugs: my cbfm did not ask me for a test until cd9, im now on cd11 and my monitor is on high but my test stick 2nd line is not as noticable as yours so i really think yours is a peak:happydance: wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

Hiya! Thank you so much! I really hope this is my peak or at least i get a peak tomorrow![-o&lt; We ve been :sex: for the last 5 days, if it takes too long to ov i might not have the energy to keep it up!!!:rofl: Hope your peak comes soon too and we both get a lovely :bfp: in a couple of weeks time!:dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ii also think it ]is a peak.,mrsb think of your peak as a positive opk you can ovulate in the next 36 hours so get bding


----------



## chistiana

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ii also think it ]is a peak.,mrsb think of your peak as a positive opk you can ovulate in the next 36 hours so get bding

Great, i was running out of fuels!!thanks, really appreciate the help!On to the tww then, at last!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ii also think it ]is a peak.,mrsb think of your peak as a positive opk you can ovulate in the next 36 hours so get bding

Thank you, I wasnt sure of timings :) x


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I don't really know, I just know that it isn't like me for this to be happening this soon so I'm just guessing its early pms LOL I am better now with the being emotional, I think I needed to get it out of my system, I went out and rented two movies so I could relax and watch a few movies..Tomorrow is hubs day off so we will be able to go out and do something together which will be nice too...As far as the little cramps go I'm not sure I may have gotten them before after o but if so I have never noticed them especially not 3dpo

:hugs: :hugs: I don't think you would get pms as early as 3dpo. You seem to be having a lot of early pregnancy symtoms to me. I read twoweekwait.com all of the time and a lot of women say they get emotional and moody right after ovulation. I am convinced that it will happen for all of us! Usually when I'm convinced about something I'm right. I don't want to sound like a spoiled brat, but I always get what I want LOL, and I don't see why this would be any different. I also want it really badly for you too, so I know it will happen. Even if this isn't your month, there's always next month and the month after and the month after lol, but it will happen!


----------



## SLH

chistiana said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry to be jumping in like this, this is a very very long thread! I had my 2nd mc and d&c on the 26th of august and finally got a negative hpt 7 days ago! I turned on my monitor (so today is day 7) but it's not asking me to test yet. Since the hpt i have been having ewcm so i thought i d use the monitor sticks anyway and try to read them (dont have any opks and they cost 57 euros for 7 of them in this bankrupt country of mine!) Could someone please please please have a look and tell me what they think? I think today's stick might be a peak (the first one on the pic) but i m not sure, maybe a high? Thank you soo soo much!

That does look like a peak to me, but I have noticed with my own sticks that peaks kind of sometimes look like low sticks. You're so early so I don't know why it would peak so soon but you never know. 

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I know you ladies on this thread are very knowledgeable so thought this was the best tread to come back to post lol.
> 
> I had my 2 peaks on my cbfm yesterday and the day before, I was expecting my temp to rise this morning but it hasn't, was I wrong to expect it today? Or should it have done and just hasn't? Thank you in advance xx

You are probably ovulating today. I bet you will see a rise tomorrow.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

how are you doing slh? any news from you? I got another high but have been bd'ing this cycle. Hubby's healing up so bd'ing is getting better.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you Slh, I sure hope its early pregnancy symptoms but Not getting my hopes up just yet since it is so early, I am still having the light cramps so we will see...Thank you so much for the encouragement it means a lot and I hope that our times come soon!! How was the wedding last night? Did you get all emotional?


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Thank you Slh, I sure hope its early pregnancy symptoms but Not getting my hopes up just yet since it is so early, I am still having the light cramps so we will see...Thank you so much for the encouragement it means a lot and I hope that our times come soon!! How was the wedding last night? Did you get all emotional?

 Sounds very much like early pg symptoms to me hun:happydance: i have heard lots of ladies saying they had cramps in the early part of the 2ww and all got their BFP:happydance: my friend was the same and she did a test at 8dpo and got her BFP:happydance: Ooooo it gets more exciting by the day woop woop!


----------



## Pookabear

Woohoo for babydust!!!! Let's get pur bfps!!


----------



## chistiana

SLH said:


> That does look like a peak to me, but I have noticed with my own sticks that peaks kind of sometimes look like low sticks. You're so early so I don't know why it would peak so soon but you never know.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Well i guess this is not truly cd7 as my mc started on the 23rd of august and ended with a d&c on the 26th. A lot of ladies ovulate just as soon as their hcg hits 0 so i think this is what is happening. I been having unbelievable ov pains on my right side all day today so i guess this is it! Thank you for all the help, hopefully we catch this eggy and get a BFP soon!


----------



## chistiana

Pookabear- not sure what your situation is as this is a really long thread to read from the beginning but i just wanted to let you know that with my last two BFPs all i ever experienced was cramps!Nothing else, just cramps. If i get them this time round i am goin to be getting my hopes up!! GL:dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Christiana- Thanks for the info. but how early on was that? I think this is way to early since implantation would not have even occured yet...I have every pms symptom there is LOL moodiness, crampiness, and tonight I got my eat a lot urge which also comes at pms LOL I know its too early but I wonder If I am having some sort of hormonal inbalance this time around? Not sure guess I will just keep waiting and see what happens


----------



## chistiana

Pookabear- especially during my last BFP the cramping started at least a week before! How early on are you exactly?


----------



## wookie130

Christiana, I'm so sorry for your losses. I had a missed miscarriage on 7/18 @ 10 weeks this year, and a D & C the same day...I know what that heartache is all about. It sounds like you have a gorgeous 16 month-old boy to snuggle...don't worry, he will get his little brother or sister in the upcoming months! Best of luck, and welcome!

I'm currently 3 dpo, and finally FF has showed my ovulation on day 16...this was my second peak day on my monitor, and we BD'd on the night of my first peak, or day 15. So, we'll just have to wait and see. Yesterday and this morning I have been having the wierd cramping...nothing painful, just "there."


----------



## dawny2523

Im out..........AF turned up this morning :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Currently on a 25 day cycle, down from 28 days.

Fingers crossed for all the lovely ladies here...Hope that you get your BFP this month.........

xxx


----------



## Pookabear

Christiana- I am 5dpo but this has been going on since 3dpo It isnt painful at all thought like wookie said just there at first I tried thinking maybe it was related to something else, wich I am still thinking but who knows at least I know its not in my head since other people say they have had it too lol

Wookie- woohoo for ovulation 

dawn- Sorry af showed up! I hope next month is your month! hugs to you!


----------



## Pookabear

My chart is a lot different this month as apposed to last month only because the fact this month my temps were higher than normal before o and now they are pretty low, I can so though who knows how accurate todays temp is being that woke up at 3am and couldnt get back to sleep so im not sure how long i got back to sleep before taking it but is it normal for your charts to be totally different from cycle to cycle? do you think I'm high enough over my coverline or does that even matter? Looking at other charts it seems that after o there temp goes up big time, and mine did last time too but not so much this time...Just wondered any opinions?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Another high...but ewcm...think I'll be O'ing tomorrow or so. So I told ya, right around my bday!! It's on wednesday!!

Wookie, yay!!

Dawny, I'm so sorry...

Pook, I think you did ovulate, You don't have much room above your pre o temps to go much higher. So it's going to look different...Mine have kind of the same pattern but the temps aren't the same. I used to be 97.1-97.3 for coverline and this cycle i'm 97.3-97.5 so you never know...My charts looked way different until I got really good at taking my temps at the same time.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> how are you doing slh? any news from you? I got another high but have been bd'ing this cycle. Hubby's healing up so bd'ing is getting better.

I'm doing good. I'm a bit bored waiting for O though. After O I can at least obsess over my fake symptoms, but before O I can't do much lol.

I'm so glad your husband is doing better! Hopefully, this is it for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> My chart is a lot different this month as apposed to last month only because the fact this month my temps were higher than normal before o and now they are pretty low, I can so though who knows how accurate todays temp is being that woke up at 3am and couldnt get back to sleep so im not sure how long i got back to sleep before taking it but is it normal for your charts to be totally different from cycle to cycle? do you think I'm high enough over my coverline or does that even matter? Looking at other charts it seems that after o there temp goes up big time, and mine did last time too but not so much this time...Just wondered any opinions?

You definitely ovulated or there wouldn't be such a difference in pre and post O temperatures. Your temps might look different than last month because of your high pre O temperatures. Some people just get low O post temperatures like myself lol.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you ladies so muc, that makes me feel better!!
hope you get that peak tomorrow gdane as an ealy bday present and happy early birthday btw!
slh I hope you o soon too! Then we can have fake symptoms together lol... I really want obsessing at 1st since we only dtd on 1st peak day but now with these light cramps im oficially obsessive lol


----------



## dawny2523

Hi All, 

Just wondering if i can get some advice please?............

Last month my OH was away in Germany with work and didnt come home until CD 14, by which point I still hadn't got a Peak on my CBFM, 

We made love on CD 14, 15 & 16 (still no peak on CBFM)

I then decided to turn it off as he went away again with work and thought what is the point of using the CBFM if he is not here etc...

Then today (CD 25) i thought AF had started when I wiped this morning......brown blood. This afternoon I checked my Cervix position and it is still high (weird) and no sign of AF at all. 

Normally I would get AF symptoms and I havent got any cramps or achey knees as normal.

The cramps and achey knees and gas I normally had were about 5 days ago.

Anyone have any ideas? 

xxxx

Thanks in advance


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm going to say what everyone will say....have you tested?


----------



## dawny2523

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm going to say what everyone will say....have you tested?

No not tested yet........

I want to do it when my OH returns from Australia on Thursday, we made a pact that we would test together xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Without charting or testing theres not much I can say to help....fx'd for you. :dust: good luck


----------



## Pookabear

Agreed with gdane. Wish there was more I could say to help but fxd and babydust!!!! Gl and please keep us posted


----------



## dawny2523

Pookabear said:


> Agreed with gdane. Wish there was more I could say to help but fxd and babydust!!!! Gl and please keep us posted

Ok...Thanks for taking the time to reply anyway.........Just thought that I would throw it out there to you all !!!

Good luck to you both too 

Ill keep you updated 

xx


----------



## SLH

The only way you'll know is if you test. A few cycles ago I had brown blood and the next day AF showed. Could it be ovulation spotting maybe if your cervix is high? It could be implantation bleeding or the beginning of your period.


----------



## SLH

Everyone, I'm noticing a pattern on m charts that is freaking me out! For the last 2 cycles my temperature dropped 7 days before I ovulated. I just had a temperature drop yesterday which means if this is a regular pattern, I won't ovulate until cycle day 20 :cry: I'm really worried. I think I might try soy next month.


----------



## chistiana

SLH- Hello! Not really an expect but why are you upset if ov comes on cd20? it's not that late, i usually ov cd17 and my doc is very very happy with it. After my mc i ov on cd30 for a couple of cycles and he still said this is ok as long as i can understand when i ov!Anyway, hope you ov soon! GL!

Pookabear, are the cramps in the middle or on the sides? could it be your fallopian tubes contracting to get the egg in the uterus? Anyway, other than that i ve heard that you can have some symptoms even after conception so it's never too early!!!

Wookie- thanks for the kind words, i sure hope we'll be able to give him a brother or a sister soon! Hey i am 1 dpo (i think) shall we ss together? when are you testing?

Dawny- it sounds like implantation bleeding to be but the only way you can know is testing! Fxed hun, let us know!

AFM- I think ov was yesterday as i had horrible ov pains that have completely gone away today. The cbfm stick has gone back to having only one line (it is still not asking me to test). My temps are all over the place but i do wake up 2-3 times per night (get up make the milk, go to the toilet) so i m not counting on them. They went up from 35.8 the day before ov to 36.1, 36.2 and 36.3 today (celsius sorry) but this seems a bit too slow for me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I am 1dpo :) 2 days to see if FF gives cross hairs.

I took soy on 2-6 this month to see if it would do anything, seems to have pushed O back but thats only comparison to to last moth which i Od on day 10 and not at all the month before ... so hopefull the temp stays up and confirms o this moth then will be able to see what happens this month. I am right with O we timed BD on O, O-1 and O-3 :happydance:

Good luck this month to you all x


----------



## SLH

chistiana said:


> SLH- Hello! Not really an expect but why are you upset if ov comes on cd20? it's not that late, i usually ov cd17 and my doc is very very happy with it. After my mc i ov on cd30 for a couple of cycles and he still said this is ok as long as i can understand when i ov!Anyway, hope you ov soon! GL!
> 
> Pookabear, are the cramps in the middle or on the sides? could it be your fallopian tubes contracting to get the egg in the uterus? Anyway, other than that i ve heard that you can have some symptoms even after conception so it's never too early!!!
> 
> Wookie- thanks for the kind words, i sure hope we'll be able to give him a brother or a sister soon! Hey i am 1 dpo (i think) shall we ss together? when are you testing?
> 
> Dawny- it sounds like implantation bleeding to be but the only way you can know is testing! Fxed hun, let us know!
> 
> AFM- I think ov was yesterday as i had horrible ov pains that have completely gone away today. The cbfm stick has gone back to having only one line (it is still not asking me to test). My temps are all over the place but i do wake up 2-3 times per night (get up make the milk, go to the toilet) so i m not counting on them. They went up from 35.8 the day before ov to 36.1, 36.2 and 36.3 today (celsius sorry) but this seems a bit too slow for me!

I guess I'm just upset because I'm impatient, and I always though earlier was better.

That's not a very big temp jump, but it's still a jump. What CD are you on and were your temps at around 35.8 the whole time, if so it's possible you ovulated. It's hard to say without seeing a chart. Do you have a chart?


----------



## chistiana

SLH said:


> I guess I'm just upset because I'm impatient, and I always though earlier was better.
> 
> That's not a very big temp jump, but it's still a jump. What CD are you on and were your temps at around 35.8 the whole time, if so it's possible you ovulated. It's hard to say without seeing a chart. Do you have a chart?

Yap i can totally understand but really my doc reassured me that late ov is not a problem as long as you can recognize your signs! Plus cd20 is not really late! But i do understand being impatient, i am one to talk!!!

My temps were at about 36.2 the whole time before that but they have been all over the place because of my recent mc. I think in F my temps went from 
96.44 to 97.34 (how much are they supposed to rise?) I do have a chart but i am not sure how to upload it?????


----------



## SLH

If you are using FF, at the top of the page on your chart you will see where it says sharing. Click that and then copy and paste the bbCode code. 

If your temperatures are all over the place, that might not be a big enough jump IDK :shrug: If you can see a thermal shift that's a sign. I'm from Canada so I use celsius all of the time lol. 

I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: I am sending TONS of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh: you got 7 highs last cycle and your on your sixth high maybe you will o sooner


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Slh: you got 7 highs last cycle and your on your sixth high maybe you will o sooner

I'm pretty sure my monitor is busted lol. I fed it high sticks when it asked me to test after my peak and now I get too many highs.


----------



## chistiana

SLH said:


> If you are using FF, at the top of the page on your chart you will see where it says sharing. Click that and then copy and paste the bbCode code.
> 
> If your temperatures are all over the place, that might not be a big enough jump IDK :shrug: If you can see a thermal shift that's a sign. I'm from Canada so I use celsius all of the time lol.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: I am sending TONS of sticky :dust: your way!

I didnt really count on my temps because they are all over the place, just the cbfm stick. What do you think of the pic? Was that a peak? Arggggg i am so confused and frustrated but at least if this wasnt ov then i am bound to ov on 9 days so more BDing. aaaaaaa at last another person reading celsius! Here's my chart, what do you think? If tomorrow is up to 36.4 then FF pinpoints ov!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e533


----------



## chistiana

Ps: I know it seems like it is way too early to ov but my cd1 is really my -hpt and a lot of other ladies have said they ov soon after hcg drops to 0! Also ewcm was present the last 4-5 days, gone completely today.


----------



## Pookabear

I hope your right christiana! At first it was just dull cramps like super mild af cramps not specific in one spot but this afternon I noticed a couple of sharp pains on my left side .. who knows im still convinced about it just being hormones as today I craved food that is bad for me like I do before af lol... only time will tell
I hope. Im not coo coo for cocoa puffs and this really does mean something lol, I have had cycsts in my past but this feels nothing like a cycst


----------



## SLH

chistiana said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> If you are using FF, at the top of the page on your chart you will see where it says sharing. Click that and then copy and paste the bbCode code.
> 
> If your temperatures are all over the place, that might not be a big enough jump IDK :shrug: If you can see a thermal shift that's a sign. I'm from Canada so I use celsius all of the time lol.
> 
> I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: I am sending TONS of sticky :dust: your way!
> 
> I didnt really count on my temps because they are all over the place, just the cbfm stick. What do you think of the pic? Was that a peak? Arggggg i am so confused and frustrated but at least if this wasnt ov then i am bound to ov on 9 days so more BDing. aaaaaaa at last another person reading celsius! Here's my chart, what do you think? If tomorrow is up to 36.4 then FF pinpoints ov!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e533Click to expand...


It doesn't look like you ovulated from your chart, but like you said don't count on that too much. I think you should just BD every other day so you won't miss any opportunity. Where's the peak looking stick?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I hope your right christiana! At first it was just dull cramps like super mild af cramps not specific in one spot but this afternon I noticed a couple of sharp pains on my left side .. who knows im still convinced about it just being hormones as today I craved food that is bad for me like I do before af lol... only time will tell
> I hope. Im not coo coo for cocoa puffs and this really does mean something lol, I have had cycsts in my past but this feels nothing like a cycst

Those are good sign. I hope this is it for you! What do cysts feel like? I have been having weird pains in my right ovary that I can't explain. They're not that painful though. It's just like a poking feeling.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Starting my computer to respond slh.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Starting my computer to respond slh.

? :shrugs: What's wrong with your computer? I'm so confused lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm on my phone and it's a pain to write but it will have to do because my computer us being dumb now. Cysts feel like someone pushing on a bruise. But it comes and goes on either side on ovaries.....sometimes mine get it so bad I have a shooting pain down my leg. Since my cycles have been shorter theyr e much less painful. Sometimes it hurt to pee, bend over, have sex or even walk. But since I have shorter cycles I only feel them close to ovulation and it doesn't hurt as bad


----------



## Pookabear

I can't eally expalin it very well but for me they can be very painful..i would always get shooting pains, tons of pressure my main symptom when I used to get them was, when i would walk it would hurt from the pressure every step i would take or just to lift my leg up toward my stomach it would hurt... for many years I suffered from hemoragic ovarian cysts and even at one point had to have surgery because I had one the size of a grapefruit and they thought they would have to take my ovary..Luckily it ruptured while they were doing surgery so I got lucky and got to keep my ovary. I can happily say that I haven't had one in around 3 or more years but there for a while i was getting them every month 
I hope that you do not have a cyst..They say it is normal to get them every now and then and they usually resolve on there own but I had problems with that because mine were bleeding cysts that woul fill and grow 
Just keep a good eye on your pain level are you near o time? It could be that too
sorry if it sounds scary that is just might experience with them, like i said though the good news is they are known to dissolve on their own


----------



## Pookabear

gdane explained it just as well, they can hurt doing sex, and to pee also.. If I have gotten any its only during ovulation as well as that can be normal because that is now the only time I feel ovary pain and after o it goes away


----------



## SLH

Okay thanks guys. I'm so sorry you have to go through that, but at least both of you are doing better now. Gdane, I'm so happy that Clomid is working for you. I hope that it now gives you your bfp this cycle. 

From what you guys are explaining, it sounds nothing like what I experience. I am around O time now, so this might be why I'm getting this weird pain. After my last two periods I had really bad pelvic pain that shot down my leg. I'm not sure what it is, but I worry about everything. I have to get an ultrasound, but I have been putting it off because I can't find my insurance card. Here in Canada everyone gets a card to pay for healthcare, and you have to have this card every time you go to get any kind of healthcare. If you don't have it they charge you. I have no idea where mine is, but if I can't find it soon I might have to get another one. I won't be able to see the FS without it too.


----------



## Pookabear

I'm so glad that is not what your experiencing! You may just be having o pains, I get those every month especially the night before my peak  so That could be it!! I hope that your peak is on its way! I'm so glad that you are better too gdane and the clomid is working great for you!! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!! Same to you SLH


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks girls I'm very excited it is working. My o pains kind if feel like cysts mixed with lighting crotch mixed with cramps lol. I hope we all get bfp and can be bump buddies!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks girls I'm very excited it is working. My o pains kind if feel like cysts mixed with lighting crotch mixed with cramps lol. I hope we all get bfp and can be bump buddies!

Yes, I really need a bump buddy lol. Everyone I know in real life is pregnant. I keep hearing announcements left right and center and I just want it to be my turn already. We will all get our bfp's this cycle and become bump buddies. I know that this is my mont I feel lucky! lol.


----------



## SLH

Last week on my birthday we had chinese food and my fortune cookie read "Love is right around the corner." I'm already in love with my husband so the only other option is to love a baby. I am certain that's what it meant lol. And you know fortune cookies, they're always right LOL.


----------



## Pookabear

LOL at lightening crotch Gdane  hehe sounds about right to me!!
SLh- yay for your fortune I have faith that it is right! ! And you said you always get what you want which factors in a bfp even more

Gdane i also hope we all get our bfps together and become bump buddies, that will be so awesome!!! 
slh- do you still have your feeling for me for sept/oct bfp?? If so I hope your right!!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> LOL at lightening crotch Gdane  hehe sounds about right to me!!
> SLh- yay for your fortune I have faith that it is right! ! And you said you always get what you want which factors in a bfp even more
> 
> Gdane i also hope we all get our bfps together and become bump buddies, that will be so awesome!!!
> slh- do you still have your feeling for me for sept/oct bfp?? If so I hope your right!!!

I sure do! I have feelings for all of us for then.


----------



## Pookabear

Yay!! I can't wait for us to get that bfp!!


----------



## Pookabear

SLH- wow im sorry I just realized I had missed your Birthday !! super happy belated birthday to you!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Another high but I had another temp dip. My chart is being weird this cycle. I have been trying to bd in the morning we will see if it does the trick. I texted hubby right as he was leaving for work "have time for a quickie? ;) means it's quick" of course he was...then he started singing good morning a he was leaving https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=J0j3-tmQLjg


----------



## Pookabear

GdaneMom4now said:


> Another high but I had another temp dip. My chart is being weird this cycle. I have been trying to bd in the morning we will see if it does the trick. I texted hubby right as he was leaving for work "have time for a quickie? ;) means it's quick" of course he was...then he started singing good morning a he was leaving https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=J0j3-tmQLjg

I can't see your chart anymore? Are you not publishing it?? awww how cute about the quickie and hubby singing on his way out  I thought you would get your peak today, maybe tomorrow I think all of us our having weird cycles this time around, slh is having the poking on one side, I have had cramping etc, and you are having temp dips lol maybe that is a good sign for all of us?? I sure hope so!!I usually get a dip aroun 6 or 7 days before my o I am glad that you talked me into charting, even though I'm not the best at it yet i have noticed some patterns  ....Again I woke up at 5am this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, I will be tired after work tonight lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Happy Belated bday SLH! Mine is tomorrow!! :) I'm glad I talked you into it too pook! Click on my ticker... It brings you to my chart! Here are my sticks...I'm sorry about the gross one, but that's kind of my question, it looks defective...how close do you think I am? 
This cycle: 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-5265-1317125829572.jpg

Last cycle: https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6409-1316779755154.jpg


----------



## Pookabear

I say that you get your peak tomorrow, for your bday  even looking at your sticks to me it looks like tomorrow, next day at the latest i'm thinking ...I had a stick that looked like your one that you think is defectvie at one point,I think I got to much pee on it or something lol your day 14 stick looks pretty similar to mine when im getting ready to peak!


----------



## SLH

Gdane, that last stick looks like it's getting close to a peak. I bet you'll get one tomorrow or the next day. Thank you for the birthday wishes. Do you have anything planned for your birthday?

I got another high today, BUT my test stick looks like it always does the day before it peaks. The LH line is appearing and the estrogen line is almost gone. I have a feeling I will get a peak tomorrow. I tested with an IC last night and it was almost close to positive. I don't have any left, but I do have digital tests, so I'm going to use one of those later and see what if it gives me a smiley. I think we will be DTD every day now until the high after my peak. I hope we can handle it. We are both not feeling well. I hope we don't get sick, but my DH reassured me that if he gets sick we can still have :sex:


----------



## chistiana

Hello GDAne, the last stick looks at lot like your 14 of last cycle (maybe 15?) so hopefully it's only a day or two until ov!!!GL!!:dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hooray for being ion the same schedule slh! ;) hope you guys start feeling better


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Hooray for being ion the same schedule slh! ;) hope you guys start feeling better

:wohoo: I hope we both get our peaks tomorrow. I took a digital and the line is quite dark. Not as dark as the control, but pretty close. I didn't get a smiley, but I know I will tomorrow. When I took a digital test 2 days ago there was no line at all, so I know it's getting close. I hope this is our month.


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I hve just spent hours Reading all these posts and it has been so Interesting! 

This is only my second montb using the cbfm, currently on cd2, really hoping it works! Got highs and peaks first month using it which I didn't expect! Got my peaks cd 16/17 last month, every month without it I always thought I ov around cd 13/14 so was a few days off! 

Been ttc for 10 months now, had to miss a couple months due to surgery but thisnis now our 3rd cycle back ttc. Have a 3 year old son who took us 10mond to conceive. 

X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I hve just spent hours Reading all these posts and it has been so Interesting!
> 
> This is only my second montb using the cbfm, currently on cd2, really hoping it works! Got highs and peaks first month using it which I didn't expect! Got my peaks cd 16/17 last month, every month without it I always thought I ov around cd 13/14 so was a few days off!
> 
> Been ttc for 10 months now, had to miss a couple months due to surgery but thisnis now our 3rd cycle back ttc. Have a 3 year old son who took us 10mond to conceive.
> 
> X

Welcome!! :hi: So you know how crazy we all are then??! :haha: It's also going on my 10th month, but my psychic readings say BFP in october so I think I will ovulate tomorrow and hopefully won't have to go through another cycle. :dust: to you!! Hope its a short journey for you in TTC and again, welcome! :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got another high, but my lines are about equal now, so I think I will peak tomorrow. I got another morning romp in so hopefully I'll have all my bases covered. Maybe I'll beg hubby for morning :sex: again tomorrow and then the next day, or should I do it tonight then the next morning? ohhh I don't know. I'm over analyzing this too much. I hope those psychics are right! ;)


----------



## SLH

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I hve just spent hours Reading all these posts and it has been so Interesting!
> 
> This is only my second montb using the cbfm, currently on cd2, really hoping it works! Got highs and peaks first month using it which I didn't expect! Got my peaks cd 16/17 last month, every month without it I always thought I ov around cd 13/14 so was a few days off!
> 
> Been ttc for 10 months now, had to miss a couple months due to surgery but thisnis now our 3rd cycle back ttc. Have a 3 year old son who took us 10mond to conceive.
> 
> X

Welcome :) I always thought I ovulated on CD13 or 14 too. It wasn't until I started charting and using my CBFM that I realized I actually get peaks around CD16. Hopefully now that you know when you ovulate you'll get pregnant soon.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I got another high, but my lines are about equal now, so I think I will peak tomorrow. I got another morning romp in so hopefully I'll have all my bases covered. Maybe I'll beg hubby for morning :sex: again tomorrow and then the next day, or should I do it tonight then the next morning? ohhh I don't know. I'm over analyzing this too much. I hope those psychics are right! ;)

You probably will get your peak tomorrow. My lines were equal yesterday and today I got a peak. I'm not sure when you should do it, but you should definitely do it on your peaks. I made sure we bd'd yesterday because I knew my monitor was going to peak today and I wanted to make sure we had :sex: on the high before the peak. For some reason I think that's the important day and when I missed it last cycle I knew I was out.

Happy birthday, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome wishful!! Very glad that you have joined us!! Gdane is right, you must know that we are all crazy lol too funny gdane!!wishful, I hope the cbfm is a short journey to ttc for you as well and plenty of babydust to you!!
gdane I think you should bd tonight and try again in the am but that is just me...and don't worry I over analyze all of the time lol well you know that already
I hope that peak gets here for you tomorrow!! Wonder if slh got hers today?? Tons of babydust ladies and nope to see many bfps this month!!


----------



## SLH

The psychic also told me October with a boy. I hope she's right. I have 2 more cycles including this one for the prediction to come true.


----------



## Pookabear

Nappy bday gdane!!! And yay for peak slh!! Its weird because I always say I think the high before yhe peak is important too and I always miss it lways think for some silly reason that's why it didn't work lol


----------



## Pookabear

Lol not nappy, happy lol im on my phone


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Welcome wishful!! Very glad that you have joined us!! Gdane is right, you must know that we are all crazy lol too funny gdane!!wishful, I hope the cbfm is a short journey to ttc for you as well and plenty of babydust to you!!
> gdane I think you should bd tonight and try again in the am but that is just me...and don't worry I over analyze all of the time lol well you know that already
> I hope that peak gets here for you tomorrow!! Wonder if slh got hers today?? Tons of babydust ladies and nope to see many bfps this month!!

LOL, we must have wrote posts at the exact same time. When I was writing my post about getting my peak today I didn't see this lol. Yes, I got my peak. I knew it was going to happen because of yesterdays stick. It's sad how I can now predict when I'm going to peak. You know you have been using this thing for too long when...

This is my first cycle ever where I have had lots and lots of EWCM. I have so much of it that I have to wear a pad. I didn't think that it was possible to get this much of it. I hope it's good sign.

How are you today, Pook? Any symptoms?


----------



## SLH

Pook, your chart is looking great! I love those two rises that you had yesterday and today. I hope they stay up and this is your month.


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh lol typing just isn't for me today lol


----------



## Pookabear

Slh we must have typed at the same time!! Yay for loads of ewcm that's a super good sign im starting to get used to when peak is for me as well!! So glad u got yours!!!! Im trying not to sympyom spot so I don't sound like a crazy lady if I don't get my brp but what the hell.... lol so far I still have the dull cramping all the time, I also have a twinge here and there on my left side that comes and goes, and tmi but creamy white but stretchy type cm today? Not sure if that is normal for me or not.... other than that nothing new so far, I have all my pms type symptoms minus the sore boobies lol
thanks about the comment on my chart, I feel a little bit about it since it has gotten higher the last couple days, but no implantation dip or new symptoms really so made me think it isn't my month


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks for the bday wishes! I just love you girls. I can tell when I'm getting peak too slh...so dont feel bad...whats bad is I can feel every difference like getting hot and pain and everything..hopefully we can be complaining about pregnancy symptoms soon instead of ovulation and af. Yay for your peak! And chin up pook! I had perfect chart and symptoms last month and af showed so you nevert know. I wonder if I had a chemical some days.


----------



## SLH

Not everyone gets an implantation dip, or signs of implantation. In fact, very few women do. So don't let that worry you.

I just took a digital OPK and I got a smiley face...yay. Now all I have to do is wait for my temperature to rise. I was kind of worried last month when my cheap internet OPK's didn't get as dark as the control line, but the line on my digital is dark as the control line :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you gdane and slh!!! I will try to keep my chin up!! I hope that you didn't have a chemical gdane/ I will say your chart was perfect!! I have thought that I might have had chemicals before because of the spotting I get before af buut now im sure that mine was something else being that now it happens quite often... I will say that I did notice the only time it went away was when I as on clomid not sure why.. slh yay for the smiley!!! Make sure ypu do lots of bd!! Ill keep my chin up and hope for the best for us all! !!


----------



## dawny2523

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Just got my BFP..........

Still shaking writing this xxxxxxx


----------



## Pookabear

Wow dawny!!!!!!!! Yay!!! So happy for you!!!! Did u have any symptoms?? What cd are you on?


----------



## Mrs.B.

dawny2523 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Just got my BFP..........
> 
> Still shaking writing this xxxxxxx

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## dawny2523

Thankyou.....


Im on CD 28

Still in shock TBH

Symptoms were as follows.....

*Excessive Gas, sorry TMI

*3-4 Vivid dreams

*Brown/Red Tinged spotting over the last couple of days, including back ache last night......Thought AF was going to show

*Just a feeling of a fuzzy head.......similar to being dizzy I suppose (on & off)

*Failure to spell words properly when typing on the keyboard (thought to myself get a grip)

*Struggling to get out of bed on a morning for the last 3 mornings

*Cervix constantly high all month

*Dull headache's, right in the back of my head, but not full blown

*Little emotional, nothing too crazy

*My vision hasnt been too great either 

If I can think back to anymore then ill let you know

It was my 2nd month of TTC and I used EPO first month from CD1 until ovualtion, then this month I used EPO from CD1 until CD 6.

Oh and drank a glass of grapefruit juice a day too.

Hope that this helps you out in some way

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies, dont give up hope. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny2523

Some more symptoms.......

I have allowed myself 1 cup of coffee a day, in the mornings and for the last few days it has tasted vile

Sharp, stabbing pain this morning in my uterus.

Hope that this helps

xxxxxxx


----------



## chistiana

CONGRATS Dawny!!A happy and healthy 9 months to you and your bean!!


----------



## missymoon

Congratulations! 

I hope that this starts a streaming flow of BFPs for all the lovely ladies on this thread. xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woah! Congratulations there Dawny. A H & H 9 months to you and your little beany babe.

SLH and Gdane - sounds like you girls are going to be busy over the next few days :sex:. Peaks are just boss. FXed for you both that this is your cycle. Tons of BFPs on here would be just brilliant.
And happy birthday Gdane and happy belated birthday SLH :happydance:.

How's it going Pook? Still getting the cramps? I'm, what, 9 DPO now and have been getting slight cramps, a bit like the onslaught of AF. AF is due 4th oct so we shall see...but I can feel her wheeling around over my head on her broomstick and cackling. Think I'll be out this month. I know, I shouldn't be so negative but I'll cheer up once I get to POAS again :happydance:.

:hi: to everyone else. I'm back at work now so can't spend as much time on the forum, which is pants. Pants!


----------



## Pookabear

Keekee yes. Stil cramps for me and I just can't figure out why, as af isn't still anywhere here, I feel like she is going to be here any minute so when it is time I will be confused as I having been having the cramps since around 3dpo.... anyone know what it could be since im not used to getting it?? Could it be a hormone imbalance of some kind?? Oh well, who knows for me lol... keekee I feel the same way so try to keep your head up as am I! Babydust to all of us ladies! And thanks missymoon I hope the same for us all... hubby kept talking about me being pregnant last night I told him im not pregnant its just early pms lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> Keekee yes. Stil cramps for me and I just can't figure out why, as af isn't still anywhere here, I feel like she is going to be here any minute so when it is time I will be confused as I having been having the cramps since around 3dpo.... anyone know what it could be since im not used to getting it?? Could it be a hormone imbalance of some kind?? Oh well, who knows for me lol... keekee I feel the same way so try to keep your head up as am I! Babydust to all of us ladies! And thanks missymoon I hope the same for us all... hubby kept talking about me being pregnant last night I told him im not pregnant its just early pms lol

I'm keeping my head up with you Pook! I feel like AF has been coming on since I ov'd :growlmad:. My cycle is only 26/27 days though and it's my first cycle TTC so I'm just thinking maybe I get that every time and I just haven't noticed it before. Because I'm charting and temping and POASing I think I'm just more aware of how I'm feeling. But if you've been TTCing a while and you're only noticing it this cycle it might be a good thing....really hope so! FXed :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

:wohoo:


dawny2523 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Just got my BFP..........
> 
> Still shaking writing this xxxxxxx

 :wohoo: congratulations on your BFP :wohoo:


----------



## lullabybarb

Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!

Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:

Are you temping lul? I can't see your chart - think FF is down :nope:. What CD are you? Don't worry too much :hugs: you're getting highs and that's good. I don't know about OPKs as I don't use them but re the CM, I had hardly any around ov and now I have LOADS. *TMI ALERT* sometimes I find I don't see any CM on the tissue but if you have a rootle around up at the cervix you can often get a hold of some even if you think there is none :thumbup:.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:
> 
> Are you temping lul? I can't see your chart - think FF is down :nope:. What CD are you? Don't worry too much :hugs: you're getting highs and that's good. I don't know about OPKs as I don't use them but re the CM, I had hardly any around ov and now I have LOADS. *TMI ALERT* sometimes I find I don't see any CM on the tissue but if you have a rootle around up at the cervix you can often get a hold of some even if you think there is none :thumbup:.Click to expand...

Yes hun im charting too, my temps are low, im cd14 today of a 28 day cycle and really hoped to see even a faint line on opk but nothing:nope: im off to the toilet now to search for ewcm:haha: how many highs do you normally get on cbfm before a peak? this is my 1st time using it and have been really excited.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:
> 
> Are you temping lul? I can't see your chart - think FF is down :nope:. What CD are you? Don't worry too much :hugs: you're getting highs and that's good. I don't know about OPKs as I don't use them but re the CM, I had hardly any around ov and now I have LOADS. *TMI ALERT* sometimes I find I don't see any CM on the tissue but if you have a rootle around up at the cervix you can often get a hold of some even if you think there is none :thumbup:.Click to expand...

 are cramps a sign of "O" getting them slightly in middle, slight twinges on both sides yesterday but nothing today.


----------



## SLH

dawny2523 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Just got my BFP..........
> 
> Still shaking writing this xxxxxxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm so happy for you that's awesome news! I think it's a start of something on this thread. Congratulations! I wish you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Keekee yes. Stil cramps for me and I just can't figure out why, as af isn't still anywhere here, I feel like she is going to be here any minute so when it is time I will be confused as I having been having the cramps since around 3dpo.... anyone know what it could be since im not used to getting it?? Could it be a hormone imbalance of some kind?? Oh well, who knows for me lol... keekee I feel the same way so try to keep your head up as am I! Babydust to all of us ladies! And thanks missymoon I hope the same for us all... hubby kept talking about me being pregnant last night I told him im not pregnant its just early pms lol

pms and cramps are signs of pregnancy so you never know. Stay positive and try to remember that you're not out until AF gets you. 2 cycles ago I started having cramps at 3dpo too and I have no idea why. I unfortunately wasn't pregnant though, but that doesn't mean anything you could still be. I know that all of us will get our BFP's real soon, definitely before Christmas :hugs:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:

You are only on CD14 so it's still a bit early to ovulate. I had 7 highs before my peak for the last 2 months in a row. I'm sure you will get one soon! 2 days before my peak I could barely see any lines on ovulation tests I took.

I forgot to mention that I have a regular 28 day cycle too and I never ever ovulate on CD14.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:
> 
> You are only on CD14 so it's still a bit early to ovulate. I had 7 highs before my peak for the last 2 months in a row. I'm sure you will get one soon! 2 days before my peak I could barely see any lines on ovulation tests I took.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have a regular 28 day cycle too and I never ever ovulate on CD14.Click to expand...

Thankyou SLH:flower: this is my 1st time checking for ovulation:haha: what cd do you ovulate? hopefully not long then now:thumbup:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:
> 
> You are only on CD14 so it's still a bit early to ovulate. I had 7 highs before my peak for the last 2 months in a row. I'm sure you will get one soon! 2 days before my peak I could barely see any lines on ovulation tests I took.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have a regular 28 day cycle too and I never ever ovulate on CD14.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou SLH:flower: this is my 1st time checking for ovulation:haha: what cd do you ovulate? hopefully not long then now:thumbup:Click to expand...

I usually ovulate on CD17. I have a short luteal phase though. If you have a 28 day cycle this month then you shouldn't ovulate any later than CD17. You should be ovulating any day now.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Gdane:flower: i hope you have had a lovely day!
> 
> Im feeling very stressed as 'O' should be any time now but im showing no signs, my cbfm has been high for 5 days and all opks have been negative:wacko: also not much cm so i dont know what to think:dohh:
> 
> You are only on CD14 so it's still a bit early to ovulate. I had 7 highs before my peak for the last 2 months in a row. I'm sure you will get one soon! 2 days before my peak I could barely see any lines on ovulation tests I took.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have a regular 28 day cycle too and I never ever ovulate on CD14.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou SLH:flower: this is my 1st time checking for ovulation:haha: what cd do you ovulate? hopefully not long then now:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I usually ovulate on CD17. I have a short luteal phase though. If you have a 28 day cycle this month then you shouldn't ovulate any later than CD17. You should be ovulating any day now.Click to expand...

 Thanks Hun:flower: feeling much better now:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

FXed for your peak soon lul! You will get there :hugs:. 
:thumbup: to what SLH just said.


----------



## Pookabear

Lul if you are feeling cramps that could be a great sign that o is on its way  Babydust and fx'd for your upcoming peak!!


----------



## wookie130

Happy bday, Gdane!!! Sending you lots of future baby dust as your bday prezzie!!!

And Dawny!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, congratulations, girl!!!!! You're a lucky lady, and I'm so happy for you! Now, run along, take your prenatals, eat your spinach, and call your doctor/midwife for that first prenatal appointment! This is so exciting!


----------



## Pookabear

keekeesaurus said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Keekee yes. Stil cramps for me and I just can't figure out why, as af isn't still anywhere here, I feel like she is going to be here any minute so when it is time I will be confused as I having been having the cramps since around 3dpo.... anyone know what it could be since im not used to getting it?? Could it be a hormone imbalance of some kind?? Oh well, who knows for me lol... keekee I feel the same way so try to keep your head up as am I! Babydust to all of us ladies! And thanks missymoon I hope the same for us all... hubby kept talking about me being pregnant last night I told him im not pregnant its just early pms lol
> 
> I'm keeping my head up with you Pook! I feel like AF has been coming on since I ov'd :growlmad:. My cycle is only 26/27 days though and it's my first cycle TTC so I'm just thinking maybe I get that every time and I just haven't noticed it before. Because I'm charting and temping and POASing I think I'm just more aware of how I'm feeling. But if you've been TTCing a while and you're only noticing it this cycle it might be a good thing....really hope so! FXed :hugs:Click to expand...


I have never noticed it but trust me I could be overanalyzing as well LOL I know for sure that its there and its not in my head so thats a good sign and pretty sure that its not been there before but maybe it was there and i just didnt notice it?? Not sure lol we will see what happens I wish ttc was much easier for us ladies lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Keekee yes. Stil cramps for me and I just can't figure out why, as af isn't still anywhere here, I feel like she is going to be here any minute so when it is time I will be confused as I having been having the cramps since around 3dpo.... anyone know what it could be since im not used to getting it?? Could it be a hormone imbalance of some kind?? Oh well, who knows for me lol... keekee I feel the same way so try to keep your head up as am I! Babydust to all of us ladies! And thanks missymoon I hope the same for us all... hubby kept talking about me being pregnant last night I told him im not pregnant its just early pms lol
> 
> I'm keeping my head up with you Pook! I feel like AF has been coming on since I ov'd :growlmad:. My cycle is only 26/27 days though and it's my first cycle TTC so I'm just thinking maybe I get that every time and I just haven't noticed it before. Because I'm charting and temping and POASing I think I'm just more aware of how I'm feeling. But if you've been TTCing a while and you're only noticing it this cycle it might be a good thing....really hope so! FXed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never noticed it but trust me I could be overanalyzing as well LOL I know for sure that its there and its not in my head so thats a good sign and pretty sure that its not been there before but maybe it was there and i just didnt notice it?? Not sure lol we will see what happens I wish ttc was much easier for us ladies lolClick to expand...

 I agree:thumbup: i wish we had alarms that went off when it was time to :sex: so we were guaranteed our:bfp::haha: if only it was that easy!


----------



## Pookabear

I Totally agree with you LUL wouldn't that be great!!!! Sometimes it can be hard to keep trying especially when you get to thinking it will never happen, but when that happens I just try to remind myself that you have to try for it to ever happen, kind of like playing the lottery you have to play to win LOL


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I Totally agree with you LUL wouldn't that be great!!!! Sometimes it can be hard to keep trying especially when you get to thinking it will never happen, but when that happens I just try to remind myself that you have to try for it to ever happen, kind of like playing the lottery you have to play to win LOL

 Thats right hun:thumbup: you have to be in it to win it :haha: that applies more to your OH if you know what i mean:haha: i truly believe that what happens in life happens for a reason and that all good things come to those who wait! and NEVER give up hope as it will happen! sorry to ramble on:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

LOL HA TOO FUNNY!!! AND TRUE!! And no problem with the rambling I like it LOL and I ramble too all of the time!! I'll try my best to never give up! I totally agree with everything happens for a reason, I Have always thought the same I guess at times we don't know why its not happening but God has a plan for all of us and it will happen when he is good and ready because he knows when we will be good and ready before we do  I will add I hope he thinks I am ready soon !!


----------



## lullabybarb

:wohoo: I have my peak on cbfm :wohoo: Oooo im so excited:happydance: we managed to:sex: last night which i have read is the best time:thumbup: Looks like my ticker knows my body more than i do HA....

How is everyone today?


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, Lullaby!!!! BD again tonight!!!!!!!!! I tend to ovulate on the day of my 2nd peak!

Get going on it! :sex: You go, girl!!!! :happydance::spermy::dust:


----------



## Pookabear

How exciting lul!!! Get to bd! And catch that eggy, I seem to ovulate on the 2nd peak day as well! Im doing well this morning!! Getting ready for my last day of work for the week yay!! I had a little temp drop today but im still not near af and I took my temp a little later this morning! I have a long 16 days before full flow shows lp lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> How exciting lul!!! Get to bd! And catch that eggy, I seem to ovulate on the 2nd peak day as well! Im doing well this morning!! Getting ready for my last day of work for the week yay!! I had a little temp drop today but im still not near af and I took my temp a little later this morning! I have a long 16 days before full flow shows lp lol

Thanks Wookie:flower: we have never :sex: so much:haha: will tonight and tomorrow cover it?:haha:

Pooka its very exciting! almost in the 2ww.... Yayyyyyy for last day at work! your temp is fine as long as it stays above the coverline.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> :wohoo: I have my peak on cbfm :wohoo: Oooo im so excited:happydance: we managed to:sex: last night which i have read is the best time:thumbup: Looks like my ticker knows my body more than i do HA....
> 
> How is everyone today?

That is fantastic. :happydance: I told you that you would peak soon. Bd tonight and tomorrow if you can so you won't miss any chances. 

I always have to change my ticker for it to be right lol.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I have my peak on cbfm :wohoo: Oooo im so excited:happydance: we managed to:sex: last night which i have read is the best time:thumbup: Looks like my ticker knows my body more than i do HA....
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> That is fantastic. :happydance: I told you that you would peak soon. Bd tonight and tomorrow if you can so you won't miss any chances.
> 
> I always have to change my ticker for it to be right lol.Click to expand...


Yes SLH you were spot on :happydance: i love this thread! you are all such lovely ladies:flower: i see that you are O today too:happydance: :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Soo...I might be overanalyzing this, but being in tune with my body makes me think I'm on to something... Look at these sticks. 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-5003-1317298152837.jpg
It gave me another high...yet the stick looks pretty damn peakish to me. AND last night my cervix was the Highest softest and open....est lol it's been all cycle. I had ovulation pain BAD all day yesterday. I think I ovulated yesterday...I know what you're going to say...no temp spike...but it didn't go down either...and I've noticed a pattern on my charts. I think I'm one of those girls where it takes the horomone longer to get through my system, so by the time I get a peak, I've already ovulated. I think I ovulated late last night so I will get my temp rise tomorrow. This has happened a couple of times now and after so long of doing this I think I know more than a machine or a computer does about my body. What do you girls think...am I nuts?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

OH and my cervix was high medium and closed this morning.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Soo...I might be overanalyzing this, but being in tune with my body makes me think I'm on to something... Look at these sticks.
> 
> It gave me another high...yet the stick looks pretty damn peakish to me. AND last night my cervix was the Highest softest and open....est lol it's been all cycle. I had ovulation pain BAD all day yesterday. I think I ovulated yesterday...I know what you're going to say...no temp spike...but it didn't go down either...and I've noticed a pattern on my charts. I think I'm one of those girls where it takes the horomone longer to get through my system, so by the time I get a peak, I've already ovulated. I think I ovulated late last night so I will get my temp rise tomorrow. This has happened a couple of times now and after so long of doing this I think I know more than a machine or a computer does about my body. What do you girls think...am I nuts?

That last stick looks like a peak or pretty close to a peak to me. It looks like my first peak. When my phone is finished charging, I will take a picture to show you so you can see. It will more than likely peak tomorrow. Have you taken any kind of other ovulation tests? Maybe you're ovulating today which is why your temperature hasn't gone up, or maybe that's just normal for you to not get a temp rise after ovulation?


----------



## SLH

So I took another smiley face thinking it would be negative, but there was another smiley face. The pee line is darker than the control line whereas yesterday the line was a little lighter than the control line. How long do positives last for? Last month I was worried that my LH surge was too short, but I guess it's not lol. I don't want to waste anymore sticks from my smiley digital thing, but I want to see the smiley go away lol. I thought I was going to ovulate today, but maybe now I will be ovulating tomorrow :shrug: What's even more confusing is my CBFM stick looks nothing like yesterdays stick, it looks more like a low stick and I used the same urine for both tests. I guess I will go to the dollar store today so I can buy cheap ovulation sticks. We have been having too much sex, and I think my husband is getting tired. Oh well, too bad for him we are going to do it everyday until I get a temperature rise weather he likes it or not lol. I wonder if I were to go and sleep with like 30 men today and tomorrow if I would get pregnant LOL. Not that I would ever do that, but I always wonder.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> So I took another smiley face thinking it would be negative, but there was another smiley face. The pee line is darker than the control line whereas yesterday the line was a little lighter than the control line. How long do positives last for? Last month I was worried that my LH surge was too short, but I guess it's not lol. I don't want to waste anymore sticks from my smiley digital thing, but I want to see the smiley go away lol. I thought I was going to ovulate today, but maybe now I will be ovulating tomorrow :shrug: What's even more confusing is my CBFM stick looks nothing like yesterdays stick, it looks more like a low stick and I used the same urine for both tests. I guess I will go to the dollar store today so I can buy cheap ovulation sticks. We have been having too much sex, and I think my husband is getting tired. Oh well, too bad for him we are going to do it everyday until I get a temperature rise weather he likes it or not lol. I wonder if I were to go and sleep with like 30 men today and tomorrow if I would get pregnant LOL. Not that I would ever do that, but I always wonder.

:rofl::rofl: Sooo Funny:rofl::rofl::rofl: i said exactly the same to my husband! he just replied i will do my best:haha: well im afraid he has got no choice:haha: i also did a cb digi and have a smiley face today so now all i want to see is a second line on opks as nothing at all yesterday!

Gdane your stick looks like mine today and i have peaked on my monitor so get :sex: Oooooo im praying that we all catch that eggy:thumbup:


----------



## SLH

I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol. 

I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though. 

:dust:


----------



## SLH

Gdane, here are 2 of my sticks. The first one was the high before my first peak and the second one was my first peak.

I'm sorry the picture is so big lol.

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2576/photo16dp.jpg


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though.
> 
> :dust:

 Well im feeling very positive for us all:happydance: yes pook you will be our 1st BFP in october:thumbup: im pyschic you see:haha: no i truly believe in things like that:winkwink: i saw a medium last year and everything he says was 100% he says my life would be full of ups and downs and that has been my temping:haha: seriously though, he knew so much about my life and it totally freaked me out:wacko: rambling again:haha: im feeling very lucky though as my DH made it clear when we got together that he did not want anymore children which then i felt the same! and then when i was really craving for a :baby: he still was adament and says no:cry: all i could do was:cry: and because he could see how upset i was he says ok. lets try:happydance: and my goodness me did he change! he talks about it more than me now and is making sure we do enough bd'ing to catch the eggy bless him! one thing i would like to ask! i was told not to bd every day because it effects sperm quality? we have bd the last 2 nights so im panicking in case it effects those swimmers :wacko:


----------



## SLH

This is my peak picture from today, my second peak. Earlier I said it looked like a low, but I was wrong. I thought the LH line (that is very dark today) was the estrogen line...lol I guess I have a really strong surge right now. I have never seen my peaks look like this stick. I hope it's a good sign and I'm ovulating harder and better or something. 

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1753/secondpeak2.png


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy cow I have never seen a peak like that either. Thank you


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Well im feeling very positive for us all:happydance: yes pook you will be our 1st BFP in october:thumbup: im pyschic you see:haha: no i truly believe in things like that:winkwink: i saw a medium last year and everything he says was 100% he says my life would be full of ups and downs and that has been my temping:haha: seriously though, he knew so much about my life and it totally freaked me out:wacko: rambling again:haha: im feeling very lucky though as my DH made it clear when we got together that he did not want anymore children which then i felt the same! and then when i was really craving for a :baby: he still was adament and says no:cry: all i could do was:cry: and because he could see how upset i was he says ok. lets try:happydance: and my goodness me did he change! he talks about it more than me now and is making sure we do enough bd'ing to catch the eggy bless him! one thing i would like to ask! i was told not to bd every day because it effects sperm quality? we have bd the last 2 nights so im panicking in case it effects those swimmers :wacko:Click to expand...

That's so good. My husband doesn't want any more than 2, but I want 3 lol. Hopefully, he'll change his mind. It's hard enough making 1 right now though so I doubt I would be able to have 3 and I'm getting too old :( My DH said last night that if we were to have twins he would get fixed right away, so I'm hoping I will have triplets lol.

That's only true if your husband has a low sperm count. If he has a normal sperm count then I think it's okay to do it every day. I figure I want as much baby goo in me as possible lol. When I go to the fertility specialist I will ask them, but I hope I get pregnant before then. 

I'm watching delivery/baby shows on TLC right now and it's making me want a baby more of course.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Holy cow I have never seen a peak like that either. Thank you

I know it's so weird. I don't get it lol. My peak from yesterday looked like your high today.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Well im feeling very positive for us all:happydance: yes pook you will be our 1st BFP in october:thumbup: im pyschic you see:haha: no i truly believe in things like that:winkwink: i saw a medium last year and everything he says was 100% he says my life would be full of ups and downs and that has been my temping:haha: seriously though, he knew so much about my life and it totally freaked me out:wacko: rambling again:haha: im feeling very lucky though as my DH made it clear when we got together that he did not want anymore children which then i felt the same! and then when i was really craving for a :baby: he still was adament and says no:cry: all i could do was:cry: and because he could see how upset i was he says ok. lets try:happydance: and my goodness me did he change! he talks about it more than me now and is making sure we do enough bd'ing to catch the eggy bless him! one thing i would like to ask! i was told not to bd every day because it effects sperm quality? we have bd the last 2 nights so im panicking in case it effects those swimmers :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so good. My husband doesn't want any more than 2, but I want 3 lol. Hopefully, he'll change his mind. It's hard enough making 1 right now though so I doubt I would be able to have 3 and I'm getting too old :( My DH said last night that if we were to have twins he would get fixed right away, so I'm hoping I will have triplets lol.
> 
> That's only true if your husband has a low sperm count. If he has a normal sperm count then I think it's okay to do it every day. I figure I want as much baby goo in me as possible lol. When I go to the fertility specialist I will ask them, but I hope I get pregnant before then.
> 
> I'm watching delivery/baby shows on TLC right now and it's making me want a baby more of course.Click to expand...

 My husband does have a lsc :wacko: saying that when he was diagnosed he did go on to have a son so there is still hope! what do you think i should do? im watching baby programmes all the time:baby: and yes it makes you want one sooo badly! AF is due on the 12th october which would have been my nans b'day and also it would have been my grandads birthday the 8th oct so im hoping its a lucky month for me! when are you testing?


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Well im feeling very positive for us all:happydance: yes pook you will be our 1st BFP in october:thumbup: im pyschic you see:haha: no i truly believe in things like that:winkwink: i saw a medium last year and everything he says was 100% he says my life would be full of ups and downs and that has been my temping:haha: seriously though, he knew so much about my life and it totally freaked me out:wacko: rambling again:haha: im feeling very lucky though as my DH made it clear when we got together that he did not want anymore children which then i felt the same! and then when i was really craving for a :baby: he still was adament and says no:cry: all i could do was:cry: and because he could see how upset i was he says ok. lets try:happydance: and my goodness me did he change! he talks about it more than me now and is making sure we do enough bd'ing to catch the eggy bless him! one thing i would like to ask! i was told not to bd every day because it effects sperm quality? we have bd the last 2 nights so im panicking in case it effects those swimmers :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so good. My husband doesn't want any more than 2, but I want 3 lol. Hopefully, he'll change his mind. It's hard enough making 1 right now though so I doubt I would be able to have 3 and I'm getting too old :( My DH said last night that if we were to have twins he would get fixed right away, so I'm hoping I will have triplets lol.
> 
> That's only true if your husband has a low sperm count. If he has a normal sperm count then I think it's okay to do it every day. I figure I want as much baby goo in me as possible lol. When I go to the fertility specialist I will ask them, but I hope I get pregnant before then.
> 
> I'm watching delivery/baby shows on TLC right now and it's making me want a baby more of course.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband does have a lsc :wacko: saying that when he was diagnosed he did go on to have a son so there is still hope! what do you think i should do? im watching baby programmes all the time:baby: and yes it makes you want one sooo badly! AF is due on the 12th october which would have been my nans b'day and also it would have been my grandads birthday the 8th oct so im hoping its a lucky month for me! when are you testing?Click to expand...

You got a peak today, right? I think it's important to bd on both peak days, so I think you should go for it. I'm not even sure if the whole sperm count thing is true or not. My fear is that if I don't have sex right when I ovulate all of the sperm will die and I won't have a chance, so I bd every day to make sure I don't miss any opportunity. I bought an at home sperm test thing and it doesn't look good for my husband. It's a microscope thing and on the back of it there was a picture of lots and lots of sperm under the microscope, and when we tried it I could hardly see anything :cry: I just hope that maybe we didn't focus it properly :shrug: It did say if you saw 8 or more sperm in the grid that the count was normal and I saw 6, but my husband didn't think what I saw were sperm. They must have been because they were little black dots and someone else told me that's what they were supposed to look like. I have no idea what's going on, but the test didn't give us a yes or a no, we had to decide for ourselves just from looking at the sperm under the microscope. I'm also concerned that my husband doesn't produce enough sperm. It said that anything under 2ml was bad and my husband had 2.5ml and a drop fell out so it would have been a bit more, but my husband seems to think there should be way more than 2.5 and I think 2.5 is borderline if 2 is normal, so I'm a bit worried. I guess the fertility specialist will test him. My husband seems to think he's the problem, and I think I'm the problem because of my short lp. Now I'm rambling I'm sorry lol. 

My AF is due on the 11th, so I will be testing on the 12th. I don't like testing early. If my temperature goes really high though, I might think about testing early.


----------



## lullabybarb

:spermy:


SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I told my husband that he has no other choice to have :sex: for the next few days every day and he keeps saying okay lol. It hasn't been a problem yet, he's always willing. Watch when it's most important he'll refuse at which point I would make him lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our bfp's soon. Starting with Pook because she's already in her luteal phase, and then followed by the rest of us right after. Everyone who was originally on this thread got their bfp's, so I don't know why we would be any different. Like I said earlier, I think we will all get our bfp's before Christmas. I'm hoping that we all get a bfp on our current cycles though.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Well im feeling very positive for us all:happydance: yes pook you will be our 1st BFP in october:thumbup: im pyschic you see:haha: no i truly believe in things like that:winkwink: i saw a medium last year and everything he says was 100% he says my life would be full of ups and downs and that has been my temping:haha: seriously though, he knew so much about my life and it totally freaked me out:wacko: rambling again:haha: im feeling very lucky though as my DH made it clear when we got together that he did not want anymore children which then i felt the same! and then when i was really craving for a :baby: he still was adament and says no:cry: all i could do was:cry: and because he could see how upset i was he says ok. lets try:happydance: and my goodness me did he change! he talks about it more than me now and is making sure we do enough bd'ing to catch the eggy bless him! one thing i would like to ask! i was told not to bd every day because it effects sperm quality? we have bd the last 2 nights so im panicking in case it effects those swimmers :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's so good. My husband doesn't want any more than 2, but I want 3 lol. Hopefully, he'll change his mind. It's hard enough making 1 right now though so I doubt I would be able to have 3 and I'm getting too old :( My DH said last night that if we were to have twins he would get fixed right away, so I'm hoping I will have triplets lol.
> 
> That's only true if your husband has a low sperm count. If he has a normal sperm count then I think it's okay to do it every day. I figure I want as much baby goo in me as possible lol. When I go to the fertility specialist I will ask them, but I hope I get pregnant before then.
> 
> I'm watching delivery/baby shows on TLC right now and it's making me want a baby more of course.Click to expand...
> 
> My husband does have a lsc :wacko: saying that when he was diagnosed he did go on to have a son so there is still hope! what do you think i should do? im watching baby programmes all the time:baby: and yes it makes you want one sooo badly! AF is due on the 12th october which would have been my nans b'day and also it would have been my grandads birthday the 8th oct so im hoping its a lucky month for me! when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> You got a peak today, right? I think it's important to bd on both peak days, so I think you should go for it. I'm not even sure if the whole sperm count thing is true or not. My fear is that if I don't have sex right when I ovulate all of the sperm will die and I won't have a chance, so I bd every day to make sure I don't miss any opportunity. I bought an at home sperm test thing and it doesn't look good for my husband. It's a microscope thing and on the back of it there was a picture of lots and lots of sperm under the microscope, and when we tried it I could hardly see anything :cry: I just hope that maybe we didn't focus it properly :shrug: It did say if you saw 8 or more sperm in the grid that the count was normal and I saw 6, but my husband didn't think what I saw were sperm. They must have been because they were little black dots and someone else told me that's what they were supposed to look like. I have no idea what's going on, but the test didn't give us a yes or a no, we had to decide for ourselves just from looking at the sperm under the microscope. I'm also concerned that my husband doesn't produce enough sperm. It said that anything under 2ml was bad and my husband had 2.5ml and a drop fell out so it would have been a bit more, but my husband seems to think there should be way more than 2.5 and I think 2.5 is borderline if 2 is normal, so I'm a bit worried. I guess the fertility specialist will test him. My husband seems to think he's the problem, and I think I'm the problem because of my short lp. Now I'm rambling I'm sorry lol.
> 
> My AF is due on the 11th, so I will be testing on the 12th. I don't like testing early. If my temperature goes really high though, I might think about testing early.Click to expand...

Your not rambling at all hun! im happy to listen, it looks like we have a lot in common:thumbup: i did not know you could buy an at home sperm test! i really would not worry too much about lsc as my hubby says he has never produced a lot and was diagnosed as having lsc but he has 3 children from his previous marriage:happydance: so thats good news! my gp says also not to worry as it only takes one:spermy: and a 12 day lp is good too, you only need to worry if its below 10:thumbup: VIT B-COMPLEX (B50 )is very good for lengthening your LP.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm pretty sure I ovulated already. My nipples are itchy.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

reason i would live to know is because my ovaries feel huge its not comfortable to have relations ;)


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated already. My nipples are itchy.

Ooo is that a sign then:haha: you learn something new every day.


----------



## Pookabear

I missed a lot while I was at work  SLH your peak looks awesome I have also neve seen a peak that dark!! That has to be a great sign!! Gdane you are not nuts trust me, I also thought I had ovulated before the monitor peaked as well because I had loads of cm the day before but none that day I peaked but my temps showed otherwise, I think that you would know your body better than the monitor as well! I bet it gives you a peak tomorrow that definetly did look like a peak stil the other day!
Babydust to all!! I hope you are right about me being the 1st october bfp and then the rest of you ladies to follow...that would be GREAT!!! Fx'd


----------



## AshleyLK

SLH said:


> This is my peak picture from today, my second peak. Earlier I said it looked like a low, but I was wrong. I thought the LH line (that is very dark today) was the estrogen line...lol I guess I have a really strong surge right now. I have never seen my peaks look like this stick. I hope it's a good sign and I'm ovulating harder and better or something.
> 
> https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1753/secondpeak2.png

Can I just say that is the strongest LH line I have ever seen? :thumbup:

Mine are much like the others, which isnt bad, but they can be hard to decipher. 

I was curious if anyone else has had an ultrasound done on their uterus or their progesterone checked? I am going to do it this month:wacko:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Can I just say......TOLD YOU SO! Click on my ticker the clover one....look at that temp rise. Haven't gotten a peak yet but I think I covered bases pretty well. 

I got my progesterone checked last cycle but I think it was too early. My temp showed ovulation and so did my monitor but my progesterone was 7.6 but I think I was only 4 or 5dpo instead of 7


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: remember when I said I never saw a LH line that dark?? Look what I got this morning. 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-4608-1317385801330.jpg

I got my temp rise this morning though too and my nipples feel the way they normally do afterr ovulation and my left side doesn't hurt anymore so I think i ovulated from that side because my right side still hurts. Do I still have to DTD?? I kind of want a break :blush:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

i guess mine isn't as dark as yours still...but I've never had it as dark as this.


----------



## lullabybarb

Gdane: Yayyyyyy for the temp rise:happydance: and i know exactly what you mean about wanting a break from:sex::haha:

Well i have my 2nd peak now on my monitor so does that mean i will ovulate today? very confusing:wacko: being my 1st time using cbfm:wacko: also can someone look at my chart and tell me what you think of my temps? please.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm not sure it kind of looks like you ovulated on the high before your peak but that one high temp is throwing me off. Did you do something like sleep in or drink? Or have a fever?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Maybe clomid is screwing with my monitor because three cycles ago...i ovulated on first peak. Last cycle (first on clomid) I ovulated on the high before my peak. This cycle...clomid...either trip days before peak or the day before peak. Unless I ovulate on my temp rise


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm not sure it kind of looks like you ovulated on the high before your peak but that one high temp is throwing me off. Did you do something like sleep in or drink? Or have a fever?

 So i may have ovulated cd14? :dohh: how many peaks does cbfm give you after you have ovulated? im not sure about the high temp:wacko: i went to a 40th party last friday night and had a drink:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Maybe clomid is screwing with my monitor because three cycles ago...i ovulated on first peak. Last cycle (first on clomid) I ovulated on the high before my peak. This cycle...clomid...either trip days before peak or the day before peak. Unless I ovulate on my temp rise

Sorry i cant be of any help to you as this being my 1st time:dohh: its confusing.com:wacko:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Possibly. See what the other girls say because I'm no expert. I am just very in tune with my body now.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You only get two peaks then another high


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH: remember when I said I never saw a LH line that dark?? Look what I got this morning.
> 
> I got my temp rise this morning though too and my nipples feel the way they normally do afterr ovulation and my left side doesn't hurt anymore so I think i ovulated from that side because my right side still hurts. Do I still have to DTD?? I kind of want a break :blush:

That is a nice peak! From that temperature rise I think it would be okay if you took a break. From your chart it looks like you have ovulated yesterday.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Maybe clomid is screwing with my monitor because three cycles ago...i ovulated on first peak. Last cycle (first on clomid) I ovulated on the high before my peak. This cycle...clomid...either trip days before peak or the day before peak. Unless I ovulate on my temp rise

I have read lots of times that Clomid tends to screw up the machine.


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane, Maybe it is possible the clomid is messing it up? I will say it definetly does look like you ovulated according to your temps...but when I took my clomid I didn't have the monitor so I'm not sure if thats the case but being it was a little off the last time it makes me wonder if thats whats happening..Lul your temps look great but that temp rises confuses me as well, i would watch your temps the next couple of days and see how they look just to be say
Gdane also, I thikn you are safe to take a break from bd but Its up to you, I really think it looks like you ovulated,but who knows it could go up even higher tomorrow but I doubt it...


----------



## Pookabear

LOL SLH we must be on the same brainwave  posted exact same time again!!! How are things with you??


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it kind of looks like you ovulated on the high before your peak but that one high temp is throwing me off. Did you do something like sleep in or drink? Or have a fever?
> 
> So i may have ovulated cd14? :dohh: how many peaks does cbfm give you after you have ovulated? im not sure about the high temp:wacko: i went to a 40th party last friday night and had a drink:wacko:Click to expand...

It looks like you may have ovulated on CD14. You'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what your temperature is like and what FF says. The fact that you got a negative OPK on that day, makes me think that maybe you didn't ovulate then. That or the monitor and OPK were picking up the end of your surge. It will be more easy to tell tomorrow.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks girls. Im sorry I have been all me me me lately how is everyone else doing?

Ps; If I conceive this cycle I'll be due right around dh birthday june 20 or later (his bday is june 25)..thats gotta be good luck right? Ovulate on my birthday and due date around dhs?


----------



## Pookabear

You allowed to be about you, I think we all get that way on here at times ! Besides that you have been asking about others so I don't think thats true!!

I think it is good luck! whats funny is if I conceived this cycle it will be due the day after my hubbys birthday!! That would be the greatest present for him!! I really think AF is coming though so I seriously doubt it will happen for me!!
I have faith in you though gdane that this will be your month!!


----------



## Pookabear

That would be so awesome GDANE!!! I REALLY hope that this is what happens for you


----------



## SLH

That's what this forum is here for...lol. 

If I was to conceive this cycle the baby would be due on June 21. It's a great day to have a baby lol. Right around the beginning of the summer so I don't have to have a huge bump for the summer, and my baby will be able to have outdoor parties. When it gets cold here it gets really cold.

I don't think I'm getting pregnant this cycle though :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm very upset about it. It feels like I'm on CD1 again :cry: My temperature didn't rise by much. I just know when I get pregnant that it will go way up after I ovulate on 1dpo. I never get a big rise after ovulation and it's kind of scaring me. I'm having one of those down moments when I think it will never happen! I'm also terrified of any kind of TTC procedures that I might have to have. I wanted to get a bfp before I have to do any of that horrid stuff. Anytime I think of something being shoved up me, I get scared LOL. I get the feeling that the only way I will be able to conceive is if I have IVF or some kind of a procedure that I'm terrified of.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awww slh don't talk like that! They try clomid and stuff first...and maybe you will get a gigantic boost tomorrow.


----------



## Pookabear

I totally understand I feel the exact same way.. but I promised myself I wouldn't do anything but try all natural things being that in my past, I tried clomid, trigger shots, and had two iuis, an hsg and months of being an emotional train wreck... I know the situation was so much different back then but it makes me think that I can't and will never conceive... I may just have to adopt one day, I have faith in you though slh, your bfp will come!! Your temp doesn't nave to be super high after o, last month mine was and this time it took days to go up.. I don't think that maters tko muc, I have a girl I work with that always had lowers temps and she conceived


----------



## Pookabear

I think the clomid helps a lot of ladies so much also, so keep your chin up and remember this could be your month too and u may not even need it u never know


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it kind of looks like you ovulated on the high before your peak but that one high temp is throwing me off. Did you do something like sleep in or drink? Or have a fever?
> 
> So i may have ovulated cd14? :dohh: how many peaks does cbfm give you after you have ovulated? im not sure about the high temp:wacko: i went to a 40th party last friday night and had a drink:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you may have ovulated on CD14. You'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what your temperature is like and what FF says. The fact that you got a negative OPK on that day, makes me think that maybe you didn't ovulate then. That or the monitor and OPK were picking up the end of your surge. It will be more easy to tell tomorrow.Click to expand...

 Thankyou:flower: i feel useless:wacko: or just perhaps impatient! i have a positive opk today and ewcm as well as my 2nd peak.


----------



## SLH

Hopefully, when I see the doctor on the 12th they will be able to help me without doing any tests lol. I don't mind blood tests, but when it comes to anything like hsg's or surgery, I get freaked out thinking about them. I also want to do whatever I can to have a baby.


----------



## Pookabear

If by chance I get super lucky and a miracle happens and I don't get af, when do you think I should test? the day af is due?? I have such a long lp I think I'll have to wait forever lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> You allowed to be about you, I think we all get that way on here at times ! Besides that you have been asking about others so I don't think thats true!!
> 
> I think it is good luck! whats funny is if I conceived this cycle it will be due the day after my hubbys birthday!! That would be the greatest present for him!! I really think AF is coming though so I seriously doubt it will happen for me!!
> I have faith in you though gdane that this will be your month!!


You could even have your baby on your hubbys birthday, that would be soo lovely! dont say that about af:nope: pma:happydance: if you believe.... it will happen:flower:


----------



## Pookabear

I don't think I was meant to have a baby with my ex anyhow back then I wasn't healthy, I wasn't happy! I do think I may have a better chance now that I am healthier and I'm happy with my husband!! I am always so glad that he came into my life


----------



## SLH

I'm not sure about ovulation for myself either. I'm getting negative OPK's today, but I'm having lots of EWCM. My OPK's still have faint lines on them and before ovulation they were completely white, so I'm sort of confused. If there's still LH in my system, does that mean I haven't ovulated yet? I also took my temperature twice this morning at the same time because the first time I was half asleep and wasn't sure what number I saw but I know it was 36.3 something and then when I did it again when I was more awake it was 36.48? That's a huge difference so I'm really confused lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah wait until af is due. Slh,, bring your charts I think thats why doc helped me even though it had only been six months


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I don't think I was meant to have a baby with my ex anyhow back then I wasn't healthy, I wasn't happy! I do think I may have a better chance now that I am healthier and I'm happy with my husband!! I am always so glad that he came into my life

That's probably why you didn't have a baby back then. Everything happens for a reason. We have a 25% chance of it happening every month, so it will happen for us. Just like when I had a 25% chance to win on my McDonalds monopoly yesterday and I did LOL. I only won a free coffee, but I did. Sorry don't mind me, I'm a bit weird and and I guess I'm thinking too much about TTC because when I saw that you have a 25% chance to win in the McDonalds monopoly, I automatically thought of TTC and the chances LOL :rofl: I'm way too obsessed I think.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Yeah wait until af is due. Slh,, bring your charts I think thats why doc helped me even though it had only been six months

Is it true that some doctors don't believe in charts?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes it's true my doctor absolutely LOVES my charts though. Thats funny a!bout mcdonalds lol congrats! I would take the higher temp if it makes you feel better or just take the in between temp lol. I dont know I'm sorry. People always have lh in their systems your probably getting residual lh after your surge

Pook: evening does happen for a reason. I truly believe that


----------



## Pookabear

SLH Great way to put it with the mcdonalds thing  thanks for that example and awesome for free coffee

and thanks gdane i agree with that i need to focus on that and keep hoping!!


----------



## Pookabear

Im On cd 28 today  I wish that my cycle was a normal 28days just so I could test today and get it out of the way LOL the waiting part can be so difficult sometimes ... I know that all of you ladies can relate to that


----------



## Pookabear

by the way my cycle is usually 32-35 days so I have another week to wait or so


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> That's what this forum is here for...lol.
> 
> If I was to conceive this cycle the baby would be due on June 21. It's a great day to have a baby lol. Right around the beginning of the summer so I don't have to have a huge bump for the summer, and my baby will be able to have outdoor parties. When it gets cold here it gets really cold.
> 
> I don't think I'm getting pregnant this cycle though :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm very upset about it. It feels like I'm on CD1 again :cry: My temperature didn't rise by much. I just know when I get pregnant that it will go way up after I ovulate on 1dpo. I never get a big rise after ovulation and it's kind of scaring me. I'm having one of those down moments when I think it will never happen! I'm also terrified of any kind of TTC procedures that I might have to have. I wanted to get a bfp before I have to do any of that horrid stuff. Anytime I think of something being shoved up me, I get scared LOL. I get the feeling that the only way I will be able to conceive is if I have IVF or some kind of a procedure that I'm terrified of.

21st june will be my due date too if i concieve this cycle! and yes lovely being summer! PMA :thumbup: im keeping everything crossed for you hun and please dont give up hope!:hugs:


----------



## SLH

If I could have a longer luteal phase then I would be happy with a 32 day cycle, but when I ovulate on CD17, and get a period on CD28 it sucks lol. I can understand wanting shorter cycles though. I wish I ovulated on day 14 and had a perfect 28 day cycle. Look on the bright side though, at least your cycles aren't 80 days long like some people I have seen on here.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> That's what this forum is here for...lol.
> 
> If I was to conceive this cycle the baby would be due on June 21. It's a great day to have a baby lol. Right around the beginning of the summer so I don't have to have a huge bump for the summer, and my baby will be able to have outdoor parties. When it gets cold here it gets really cold.
> 
> I don't think I'm getting pregnant this cycle though :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm very upset about it. It feels like I'm on CD1 again :cry: My temperature didn't rise by much. I just know when I get pregnant that it will go way up after I ovulate on 1dpo. I never get a big rise after ovulation and it's kind of scaring me. I'm having one of those down moments when I think it will never happen! I'm also terrified of any kind of TTC procedures that I might have to have. I wanted to get a bfp before I have to do any of that horrid stuff. Anytime I think of something being shoved up me, I get scared LOL. I get the feeling that the only way I will be able to conceive is if I have IVF or some kind of a procedure that I'm terrified of.
> 
> 21st june will be my due date too if i concieve this cycle! and yes lovely being summer! PMA :thumbup: im keeping everything crossed for you hun and please dont give up hope!:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope we get our bfp's at the same time and have our babies on the same day. That would be cool.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> That's what this forum is here for...lol.
> 
> If I was to conceive this cycle the baby would be due on June 21. It's a great day to have a baby lol. Right around the beginning of the summer so I don't have to have a huge bump for the summer, and my baby will be able to have outdoor parties. When it gets cold here it gets really cold.
> 
> I don't think I'm getting pregnant this cycle though :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm very upset about it. It feels like I'm on CD1 again :cry: My temperature didn't rise by much. I just know when I get pregnant that it will go way up after I ovulate on 1dpo. I never get a big rise after ovulation and it's kind of scaring me. I'm having one of those down moments when I think it will never happen! I'm also terrified of any kind of TTC procedures that I might have to have. I wanted to get a bfp before I have to do any of that horrid stuff. Anytime I think of something being shoved up me, I get scared LOL. I get the feeling that the only way I will be able to conceive is if I have IVF or some kind of a procedure that I'm terrified of.
> 
> 21st june will be my due date too if i concieve this cycle! and yes lovely being summer! PMA :thumbup: im keeping everything crossed for you hun and please dont give up hope!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we get our bfp's at the same time and have our babies on the same day. That would be cool.Click to expand...

That would be absolutely fantastic wouldn't it:wohoo: and also if we all get our BFP's this cycle we can all be bump buddies :wohoo: that would be super fantastic! Lots of babydust ladies:dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Very true SLH, It definetely could be so much worse!! I wouldn't mind quite as much if my cycles were long if I didn't spot so long before af that gets annoying lol but I am sooo thankful that my cycle isn't 80 days plus that would be miserable I feel so bad for people that have to deal with that, I used to have that problem when I first got off birth control going months w out a period and that drove me crazy....I so far am not spotting  so happy about that and I hope it keeps away until time for af!

LUL and SLH- I so agree having your due date same day would be amazing!! And all of us getting our bfps this month would be amazing too!! I am going to keep positive and hope for the best!!


----------



## SLH

Yay for not spotting, that's awesome! I hope you don't spot at all and AF stays away. Maybe it's a good sign you're not spotting yet. I tend to spot a few hours before AF and sometimes for up to 2 or 3 days after AF, and it's really annoying because I just want my AF to be done by the time I see the spotting, and I bet you're thinking hurry up and let AF start so you can go on to the next cycle. Spotting is very annoying.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Very true SLH, It definetely could be so much worse!! I wouldn't mind quite as much if my cycles were long if I didn't spot so long before af that gets annoying lol but I am sooo thankful that my cycle isn't 80 days plus that would be miserable I feel so bad for people that have to deal with that, I used to have that problem when I first got off birth control going months w out a period and that drove me crazy....I so far am not spotting  so happy about that and I hope it keeps away until time for af!
> 
> LUL and SLH- I so agree having your due date same day would be amazing!! And all of us getting our bfps this month would be amazing too!! I am going to keep positive and hope for the best!!

Poor Poor ladies that have 80 day cycles:cry: And thats great news that your not spotting:happydance: its a sign:winkwink: Ooooo are you not tempted to test with a frer? my friends both got their bfp 9dpo:thumbup:


----------



## Pookabear

I am soo tempted LUL you have no idea, but Im not getting anymore new symptoms so i am dreading another bfn, but I figure 9dpo may still be early since I have long cycles...do you know if your friends had reg 28day cycles or if theres were longer?? 

SLh- Yes that is exactly how i feel when i spot i am like come on already af soi can get on to my next cycle...I will say I spot usually from from 4 all the way up to 7 days before af and it is so annoying at 1st it starts really light and it just becomes more and more until af but I'm so happy keep your fingers crossed that i continue not to get af and not even one streak of pink unless it is from implatation lol


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I am soo tempted LUL you have no idea, but Im not getting anymore new symptoms so i am dreading another bfn, but I figure 9dpo may still be early since I have long cycles...do you know if your friends had reg 28day cycles or if theres were longer??
> 
> SLh- Yes that is exactly how i feel when i spot i am like come on already af soi can get on to my next cycle...I will say I spot usually from from 4 all the way up to 7 days before af and it is so annoying at 1st it starts really light and it just becomes more and more until af but I'm so happy keep your fingers crossed that i continue not to get af and not even one streak of pink unless it is from implatation lol

You had a luteal phase of 14 days on your last cycle, and so if your luteal phase is always consistant then you should start to spot real soon since there's only 5 more days until your period comes. I will keep everything I have crossed for you pook. I can't wait until I hear the news that you got your bfp.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I am soo tempted LUL you have no idea, but Im not getting anymore new symptoms so i am dreading another bfn, but I figure 9dpo may still be early since I have long cycles...do you know if your friends had reg 28day cycles or if theres were longer??
> 
> SLh- Yes that is exactly how i feel when i spot i am like come on already af soi can get on to my next cycle...I will say I spot usually from from 4 all the way up to 7 days before af and it is so annoying at 1st it starts really light and it just becomes more and more until af but I'm so happy keep your fingers crossed that i continue not to get af and not even one streak of pink unless it is from implatation lol


How many dpo are you? im not sure what my friends cycles were but i will find out for you:thumbup: what symptoms have you had? i know you have had some cramping since 3dpo but anything else? i think im going to have a poas addiction from 9dpo:haha: i have lots of ic and frer and cbd:haha: we are going away for a few days onthe 7th oct which is our anniv so hoping and praying! also lots of women dont even have any symptoms at all so dont let that stop you:winkwink:


----------



## Pookabear

SLLH- I am not sure how this works....my temp went down on my 14th day last time but I didnt get af full until a couple of days later so how does that work?? so i thought it was 16 days since I got full flow on the 17th day i believe do you know how i would count that?? It seems when i count back the last few months I always get af the 17th day after o? but i could be wrong I have spotting always way before that though, I even last month had my spotting before my temps went down all the way to af 

LUL- I don't really have any other symptoms other than today my boobs hurt but just barely and feel heavier but that always happens for me before af, and I am 9dpo today  I also have all my other normal pms symptoms - eating lots, very moody- and emotional I also this time around have quite of bit of creay cm more than normal but not loads or anything , i have too had a couple of really crazy dreams but that could be because my sleeping pattern hasnt been the best...please let me know about your friends..i dont want to test to early but i am anxious as i would love to know


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> SLLH- I am not sure how this works....my temp went down on my 14th day last time but I didnt get af full until a couple of days later so how does that work?? so i thought it was 16 days since I got full flow on the 17th day i believe do you know how i would count that?? It seems when i count back the last few months I always get af the 17th day after o? but i could be wrong I have spotting always way before that though, I even last month had my spotting before my temps went down all the way to af
> 
> LUL- I don't really have any other symptoms other than today my boobs hurt but just barely and feel heavier but that always happens for me before af, and I am 9dpo today  I also have all my other normal pms symptoms - eating lots, very moody- and emotional I also this time around have quite of bit of creay cm more than normal but not loads or anything , i have too had a couple of really crazy dreams but that could be because my sleeping pattern hasnt been the best...please let me know about your friends..i dont want to test to early but i am anxious as i would love to know

I'm sorry, I wasn't sure because you didn't change your chart lol. If you got your period 17 days after you ovulated then that would give you a luteal phase of 16 days. The spotting should still happen soon, but I hope it doesn't!


----------



## Pookabear

Don't be sorry SLH LOL i was the one who was confused LOL yea I think it is 16 days because the last couple of months I counted back and get it the 17th day!! Your right the spotting should be anytime but I really don''t want to see it either I do want to see that bfp thought bad LOL!! thank you for keeping everything crossed for me  i hope I get a big temp rise agan and see my bfp soon...Its so tempting not to test but i don't want to see an early bfn due to me being impatient lol


----------



## Pookabear

Come to think of it, my spotting many times happens on cd 28 because before i started using cbfm and it said to wait until full flow, i thought my cycles we 28days because thats when i would start spotting a lot of tmes,, then later i found that full flow always came days later and back when i thought it was 28 days i assumed i o'd on day 14 lol but i was totally wrong,, so according to some past cycles it would come today ....you are right slh but it needs to just stay away because i dont want i lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Come to think of it, my spotting many times happens on cd 28 because before i started using cbfm and it said to wait until full flow, i thought my cycles we 28days because thats when i would start spotting a lot of tmes,, then later i found that full flow always came days later and back when i thought it was 28 days i assumed i o'd on day 14 lol but i was totally wrong,, so according to some past cycles it would come today ....you are right slh but it needs to just stay away because i dont want i lol

Keeping everything crossed for you! well almost everything:haha: my one friend has a 31 day cycle and just waiting for my other friend to reply, dont panic too much though if you do see some spotting as it can be implantation:winkwink:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you LUL  i will keep my chin up!! LOL well i don't expect you ladies to keep that crossed!!! HEHE but please keep everything else crossed for me !


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was checking my cervix and felt a little pimple like bump right on the opening of my cervix. I am on clomid and metformin. I know that it could be a kind of cyst or polyp...but I'm kind of freaking out because I felt this one other time too recently...and I've had moderate to severe cervical dysplasia last year but I wasn't checking my cervix then...my check ups have came back clear but I'm just wondering if I should call my doctor and let her know? if it is a cyst or a polyp does that interfere with TTC?? Could this be the reason I haven't conceived? :shrug: Thanks for your input


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I was checking my cervix and felt a little pimple like bump right on the opening of my cervix. I am on clomid and metformin. I know that it could be a kind of cyst or polyp...but I'm kind of freaking out because I felt this one other time too recently...and I've had moderate to severe cervical dysplasia last year but I wasn't checking my cervix then...my check ups have came back clear but I'm just wondering if I should call my doctor and let her know? if it is a cyst or a polyp does that interfere with TTC?? Could this be the reason I haven't conceived? :shrug: Thanks for your input

No Gdane! i asked my gp that question! "do cysts or polyps effect ttc" and she said no! the reason i asked was because prior to having the mirena coil fitted i had a polyp removed and also i had been told that the coil causes cysts so when i told my gp i wanted a baby she booked me in for an u/s and i had that done last month, the lady who scanned me says that cysts or polyps wont affect ttc, the only problem it could cause is spotting in early pg which is true as my friend is 6 wks pg and was spotting, she got herself in a right state and thought she was losing it but had her scan yesterday and all ok, blood was from a cyst! hope this helps.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I was checking my cervix and felt a little pimple like bump right on the opening of my cervix. I am on clomid and metformin. I know that it could be a kind of cyst or polyp...but I'm kind of freaking out because I felt this one other time too recently...and I've had moderate to severe cervical dysplasia last year but I wasn't checking my cervix then...my check ups have came back clear but I'm just wondering if I should call my doctor and let her know? if it is a cyst or a polyp does that interfere with TTC?? Could this be the reason I haven't conceived? :shrug: Thanks for your input

Could it be something like a mole or a pimple? Don't be freaked out just yet. Wait until you know what it is first before you scare yourself for no reason. Call your doctor and make an appointment so she can reassure you.


----------



## Pookabear

I think that just to make you feel better you should call the doctor just to be safe like slh said,,, but i also agree that cysts and things don't affect ttc.. keep us posted and try not to worry yourself I'm sure everything will be just fine


----------



## Pookabear

Its quiet tonight...well ladies headed to 10dpo and hoping for the best...I have sore boobies tonight so it could be good or bad LOL


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Its quiet tonight...well ladies headed to 10dpo and hoping for the best...I have sore boobies tonight so it could be good or bad LOL

I find it's busier on here in the mornings. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope the spotting and AF stays away!


----------



## lullabybarb

C'mon pooka:happydance: be our 1st BFP:happydance: and then we can all follow you:happydance: sore boobies is a sign, do you normally get that?

Well ff im still confused:wacko: what do you ladies think of my chart today? monitor is now on high!


----------



## Mrs.B.

when are you testing pookabear? Today? Good luck :)

I am 6 dpo and my temp dropped down today, would me having 2 hours less sleep than normal effect my temp? I took it at the same time as every morning but went to bed later x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lullaby I think you ovulated. 

Mrs b....could be implantation dip. I think it could affect your temp but not that much. Fx.d for both of you! 

My temp stayed up do I think my monitor or my body is whacked. My lines were equal. I think my pattern is funny I usually go two it's the same temp them rise and then two of the same temp again....it does out throughout my chart but out always seems like that near ovulation.pointless but I think it is weird.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> C'mon pooka:happydance: be our 1st BFP:happydance: and then we can all follow you:happydance: sore boobies is a sign, do you normally get that?
> 
> Well ff im still confused:wacko: what do you ladies think of my chart today? monitor is now on high!

I think you ovulated, but FF doesn't seem to think so :shrug: I think your really high temperature on cycle day 9 might be throwing FF off? It's hard to say. You might be safe to not bd anymore, but I would just in case. Hopefully, tomorrow your temperature will give you a better idea of what's happening.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B that looks like it could be an implantation dip. You will have to see what it does tomorrow. You got AF 9 days after you ovulated last cycle, so I hope it's not AF that's coming for you, but at 6dpo I highly doubt it. 

Gdane, I think maybe your monitor is wacky because of the clomid? Maybe the Clomid makes you ovulate super fast once you get a LH surge which is why you have been ovulating on the day before the peaks since you have been on Clomid. It's the only think I can think of really :shrug: 

My temperature went way up today. It has never been this high since I have started charting. It was at a whopping 36.86! The highest temperature I ever had was 36.84 and that was when I was 8dpo. My question is when did I actually ovulate? When I put future temperatures into FF, I get 2 different days depending on what I enter. If I enter high temperatures like 36.86, it tells me I ovulated on CD18. If I put in lower numbers, (the numbers I usually get this early), then FF tells me I ovulated on CD17. I'm pretty sure I ovulated now, but the question is when? LOL. I guess I will see what happens tomorrow. I somehow don't think it will be nearly as high as it was today, and if it is, I will be testing from 6dpo lol. I don't want to get my hopes up, but with a temperature this high, something is up! Especially if it stays this high. It was probably just a fluke though. I couldn't believe how high it was, so 10 minutes later I took my temperature again and it was 37!


----------



## Pookabear

i agree it does look like you have ovulated LUL!!! And thanks for the luck, I always get sore bbs before af but I usually get them a few days before, this seems a bitt earlier than normal for me but I do always get them so its hard to tell if its pms or not LOL 
Mrs.B I can't test yet because I have a longer cycle than 28 days and trying to wait until closer to when af is due ... but i would love to get it out of th way LOL

I do still have tons of creamy cm upon waking and nooooooo spotting  I still hope it stays away for good and so does af
Gdane- your chart is hard for me to decipher this time around I'm not toally sure how to interpret it , maybe its the clomid doing its thing?


----------



## Pookabear

SLH- Wow awesome temp rise!!! I say you ovulated on 18,just by your chart, but i know sometimes your temp oesn't rise much when you o so I wonder if there is still a chance it could be 17?? I would most def. keep an eye on it tomorrow and see what happens 

I also had a temp rise today as well but had woke up alot through the night and had some crazy dearms...could that affect it going up that much?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> SLH- Wow awesome temp rise!!! I say you ovulated on 18,just by your chart, but i know sometimes your temp oesn't rise much when you o so I wonder if there is still a chance it could be 17?? I would most def. keep an eye on it tomorrow and see what happens
> 
> I also had a temp rise today as well but had woke up alot through the night and had some crazy dearms...could that affect it going up that much?

Pook, your chart is looking good. That spike is really nice. The fact that you aren't spotting is also a really good thing. The crazy dreams are actually very common in early pregnancy!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh whoop whoop for that temp rise! :happydance: can I say told you so again? Lol! I think that super dark lh line and the temp rise is a very very good sign. Fx'd for you! :dust:

Actually :dust: for all! R everything is so different for everyone hopefully we all get bfp! 

Pook I have a feeling about you! No spotting and dreams as boobs....heck ya. 

I do think it is the clomid messing with it. Who knows. We will see when af or bfp shows!


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH- I have had quite a few crazy dreams in the past few days but i didn't know that it was a real symptom...yay for crazy dreams then I guess LOL 
I'm not sure about my temp today I woke up hours earlier and took it and it was much lower but then I went back to sleep and took it at the normal time and that is what it was is whats on my chart, but that was after a crazy dream so iwasnt sure if that is what made it go up ....but i would assume its pretty accurate since it was the normal time
I really hope this is my month but I dont want to get my hopes up for nothing so I still keep thinking that Im not getting enought preg symptoms to be preg according to other syptoms that I see online but who knows
This is going to sound really weird but when I woke up at 4am this morning I have never noticed this before but I touched my ovary area and it felt like little bubbles popping but only could really feel it to touch it went on for at least 10 mins I wasnt sure what it was..thought maybe its a way that my ovaries get ready for af?? But i couldnt really feel much on the inside lol hard to explain...has anyone ever had that?? is it normal?? Please don't think im crazy LOL


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane thank you so much!! I hope that your feeling is right, slh also said she had a feeling for this month, that would be so great if this is it! I wouldn't even be able to believe it thats for sure but I would so estatic beyond anyother feeling of happiness!! LOL

This cycle and temps for everyone does seem to be different maybe it is a sign that we will all get our bfps this time around, I sure hope so!! I want us all to be bump buddies


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-6088-1317478950356.jpg
Since I know you guys can't go a day with out seeing a stick I've peed on...lol, here you go:
I think I was supposed to peak on cd16. I think I had my surge LATE that night that's why its darker on wednesday morning...and I think after cd18 dries, it will be lighter than cd16. I think clomid and pcos are the culprits this time. I'll trust my chart and my instincts. 

Just tell me if the pics are annoying you guys. I just hope these will help some poor soul down the line that is scrutinizing their sticks...even when the directions say not to :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

At least it will only be ten sticks this time like a normal person gets to pee on.


----------



## Pookabear

I totally agree with you Gdane about the day 17 stick, and I do not at all get annoyed with your stick pics LOL i actually like to see them!! LOL 
I think you should aslo go with your gut on this one  I really hope this is your month and you get that baby boy star predicted!!!
Did you happen to see my above post? Do you think I am crazy?? lol


----------



## Pookabear

GdaneMom4now said:


> At least it will only be ten sticks this time like a normal person gets to pee on.

It always feels so good to know that you are just going to use 10 sticks, i always get so happy when that is the case for me lol


----------



## Pookabear

grr...i meant stick 16 not 17 lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woah so busy on here :) Thankyou all so much for your comments and opinions, cant wait to see what my temp does tomorrow now!


----------



## Pookabear

Mrs.B I hope your temp goes back up for you tomorrow and this is your month!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pookabear said:


> Mrs.B I hope your temp goes back up for you tomorrow and this is your month!!

Thankyou! When is your test day then if you have to wait longer to test, and how does it work like that? Sorry im clueless lol. :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook...i just saw recently a girl that had bubbly feeling and got her bfp. Also....I've seen plenty that are symptomless and get bfp


----------



## Pookabear

Mrs.B. said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.B I hope your temp goes back up for you tomorrow and this is your month!!
> 
> Thankyou! When is your test day then if you have to wait longer to test, and how does it work like that? Sorry im clueless lol. :haha:Click to expand...

your not at all clueless I didn't know how it worked either LOL...from what i understand, since I have a 16 day lp, and usually a cycle between 32-up to 35 days my period isn't due on the 28day like other ladies...so I don't think it would show up until closer to when my period is due?? I think that is why because everything is more delayed with me lol I'm not actually due for my period until around next friday or saturday i believe


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pookabear said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.B I hope your temp goes back up for you tomorrow and this is your month!!
> 
> Thankyou! When is your test day then if you have to wait longer to test, and how does it work like that? Sorry im clueless lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> your not at all clueless I didn't know how it worked either LOL...from what i understand, since I have a 16 day lp, and usually a cycle between 32-up to 35 days my period isn't due on the 28day like other ladies...so I don't think it would show up until closer to when my period is due?? I think that is why because everything is more delayed with me lol I'm not actually due for my period until around next friday or saturday i believeClick to expand...

Oh I see, your LP is really long then! Thats a good thing insnt gives the egg lots of time to stick? Does it work like that? 

Good luck for when your ready to test! I will be keeping an eye out :happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

:haha:Thankyou soo much ladies:flower: well i have just taken out the high temp i had on cd9 and ff have given me crosshairs:happydance: saying i ovulated cd14:happydance: OMG im like a kid in a sweetshop:wohoo: think i covered all those days:sex:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Pook, I hope this is it for you! If it makes you feel any better, the bubbly feeling is most likely gas bubbles...and on that note, when I was pregnant, I had a very gassy, bubbly stomach. So, I hope your tummy continues to feel effervescent! :)


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Mrs. B that looks like it could be an implantation dip. You will have to see what it does tomorrow. You got AF 9 days after you ovulated last cycle, so I hope it's not AF that's coming for you, but at 6dpo I highly doubt it.
> 
> Gdane, I think maybe your monitor is wacky because of the clomid? Maybe the Clomid makes you ovulate super fast once you get a LH surge which is why you have been ovulating on the day before the peaks since you have been on Clomid. It's the only think I can think of really :shrug:
> 
> My temperature went way up today. It has never been this high since I have started charting. It was at a whopping 36.86! The highest temperature I ever had was 36.84 and that was when I was 8dpo. My question is when did I actually ovulate? When I put future temperatures into FF, I get 2 different days depending on what I enter. If I enter high temperatures like 36.86, it tells me I ovulated on CD18. If I put in lower numbers, (the numbers I usually get this early), then FF tells me I ovulated on CD17. I'm pretty sure I ovulated now, but the question is when? LOL. I guess I will see what happens tomorrow. I somehow don't think it will be nearly as high as it was today, and if it is, I will be testing from 6dpo lol. I don't want to get my hopes up, but with a temperature this high, something is up! Especially if it stays this high. It was probably just a fluke though. I couldn't believe how high it was, so 10 minutes later I took my temperature again and it was 37!

SLH that is a fantastic rise in temp and looks like you may have ovulated cd18 im not an expert yet with charting but starting to understand it a little better:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

lul your chart looks awesome now  woohoo for feeling like a kid in the sweetshop!!
Thanks wookie that does make me feel better, I thought gas bubbles at 1st as well but it was right near my ovary so i got to thinking ovary gas bubbles LOL but then I got to thinking maybe i was over analyzing which i am good at ...Thanks wookie maybe its pregnancy gas bubbles then :happydance: i hope so!! 
Mrs.B im not exactly sure if its to give the bean extra time to stick or how it works either honestly lol thanks so much for the luck!! Same to you :dust::dust::dust:

I hope we seen tons of bfps in here this month! I would love to be the 1st to start the trend!! I would give anything for that :witch: to stay far far away!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SLH

Pook, I have never had those types of feelings before, this has to be a good thing. 

Lulla, I was that excited when I saw my first crosshairs on FF too lol. I hope that this will be your last time charting!

I a strong feeling that at least a couple of women on here will get their bfp's this cycle! I hope it's all of us.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh- I have not either, well if i have i never noticed it so i thought maybe I was going a little crazy LOL..I hope it is a good sign, the only thing at the time i could think of was like gas bubbles or maybe my ovary was preparing for my next cycle but i don't recalling it doing that before to prepare...who knows I'll just keep waiting and see what happens...


----------



## jodi_19

Hi ladies, can I jump in? This will our 17th cycle ttc baby number two ( DD only took 1 cycle!) and my 4th cycle using cbfm. My OH works away so sometimes the timing doesn't work out well but we are full steam ahead for October!
I have gotten peaks every cycle using my monitor. I usually get my first peak on CD 15 or 16 and then ovulate on CD 16 or 17.
I've tried pretty much everything out there that you can try. I've been to a specialist and had bloodwork and an HSG. I go back again in November, when OH will be referred and I may be medicated.
Until then, I am starting acupuncture, preseed and softcups for sure. I'm undecided if I will just take my folic acid or if I'll give Fertilaid a go.


----------



## Pookabear

jodi_19 said:


> Hi ladies, can I jump in? This will our 17th cycle ttc baby number two ( DD only took 1 cycle!) and my 4th cycle using cbfm. My OH works away so sometimes the timing doesn't work out well but we are full steam ahead for October!
> I have gotten peaks every cycle using my monitor. I usually get my first peak on CD 15 or 16 and then ovulate on CD 16 or 17.
> I've tried pretty much everything out there that you can try. I've been to a specialist and had bloodwork and an HSG. I go back again in November, when OH will be referred and I may be medicated.
> Until then, I am starting acupuncture, preseed and softcups for sure. I'm undecided if I will just take my folic acid or if I'll give Fertilaid a go.

Welcome Jodi! Glad to have you join us! Congrats on having a beautiful Daughter!! I hope that you get your 2nd bfp very soon with using your cbfm!! We know how frustrating that it can be trying for that bfp and doing everything you can to get it!!! BABYDUST to you and I hope to see you get that bfp soon!!!:flower:


----------



## lullabybarb

Im loving this thread:happydance: and i also have a feeling there will be a few BFP's whoooooo:happydance: pook a long lp is very good as it give little bean more time to stick:happydance: and i have also read that bubbles are a sign of pg....Yayyy! i really have a good feeling and its soo exciting!! please please start the pg bug on this thread:haha: i have been having mild cramps and wind:blush: also having twinges in my right side! i promised myself i would not ss but it just cant be helped no matter how hard you try:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

jodi_19 said:


> Hi ladies, can I jump in? This will our 17th cycle ttc baby number two ( DD only took 1 cycle!) and my 4th cycle using cbfm. My OH works away so sometimes the timing doesn't work out well but we are full steam ahead for October!
> I have gotten peaks every cycle using my monitor. I usually get my first peak on CD 15 or 16 and then ovulate on CD 16 or 17.
> I've tried pretty much everything out there that you can try. I've been to a specialist and had bloodwork and an HSG. I go back again in November, when OH will be referred and I may be medicated.
> Until then, I am starting acupuncture, preseed and softcups for sure. I'm undecided if I will just take my folic acid or if I'll give Fertilaid a go.

 Hi Jodi:hi: Welcome to this lovely thread, im pretty new myself and the girls on here have made me feel very welcome and they're all soo lovely and helpful:thumbup: hope you get your BFP very soon:flower:


----------



## polly1984

Count me in!!!

Cycle One

Think as far as I can guess I will be testing on the 22/10/11, however i have ovulated a week earlier than expected so maybe I should be testing earlier?

Thanks

Px


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome girls!


----------



## SLH

Welcome everyone! :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

welcome Polly!! I would go by your normal luteal phase, (time from ovuation to your period) and see how many days that is, then test around the day that usual is, if you have regular cycles

Thanks LUL- I hope to start the lovely PG Bug!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Please feel free:thumbup: its one bug i dont mind catching:haha: im having a ss frenzy going on here! cramps, gassy, twinges in right side and slight shooting pains in my boobies:blush: im only 3dpo lol but definately not all in my mind:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

LUL they sound like good starting symptoms  I haven't had any shooting pains in my bbs and I always hear that most people have that, but again I know that every pg is different! Yay for the bfp bug LOL
whats super funny about this is Im a complete germaphobe type person but i agree I so wouldnt mind catching this one either lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Just been talking to my friend who is 33 wks pg and she asked me if i had any symptoms, once i had told her she went to look at her list what she had wrote down and OMG same symptoms! im not getting too excited as this is only my first cycle and DH has lsc so i need to calm down a little:haha:


----------



## jodi_19

Goodluck to all of you ladies! I'll keep everything crossed for you!
With my first pregnancy I had zero symptoms. That being said, I just "knew" I was pregnant. Haven't had that feeling once since ttc this time around.


----------



## SLH

jodi_19 said:


> Goodluck to all of you ladies! I'll keep everything crossed for you!
> With my first pregnancy I had zero symptoms. That being said, I just "knew" I was pregnant. Haven't had that feeling once since ttc this time around.

Your chart is looking good compared to previous charts! That's a good thing.


----------



## Pookabear

Aw Lul ya never know I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! 
Jodi SLH is right, your chart looks pretty good, temps still high this month I hope they stay that way for you!!


----------



## jodi_19

Haha funny that my chart would look good this cycle of all cycles! OH wasn't home during ovulation so didn't even have a chance!! Just my luck the one cycle I get a good chart I know that it means nothing!!
I'm just waiting for AF so I can start a real cycle of ttc.
Ever since experimenting with B6 a few months back, my luteal phase has actually shorten (once again, just my luck. It used to be 11 days religiously, but now it varies from 9-11 days. I'm hoping to get back to 11 days this cycle and so far it's looking good. I usually get a temp drop to warn me of impending AF and no temp drop yet!


----------



## Pookabear

Jodi that will get you ready for next cycle, :0) your body will already be on track !!

Movie night for me!! Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Jodi that will get you ready for next cycle, :0) your body will already be on track !!
> 
> Movie night for me!! Hope everyone else is doing great!!

What time is it where you are pook? its almost 3am here in the uk and im still up:haha: cant sleep for excitement! enjoy your movie:coffee:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Jodi that will get you ready for next cycle, :0) your body will already be on track !!
> 
> Movie night for me!! Hope everyone else is doing great!!
> 
> What time is it where you are pook? its almost 3am here in the uk and im still up:haha: cant sleep for excitement! enjoy your movie:coffee:Click to expand...

Why are you excited? It's 10pm here and I'm going to bed soon. I am super tired.

What movie are you watching Pook? I hope it's a good one. Have a good night. I hope the spotting stays away.


----------



## SLH

jodi_19 said:


> Haha funny that my chart would look good this cycle of all cycles! OH wasn't home during ovulation so didn't even have a chance!! Just my luck the one cycle I get a good chart I know that it means nothing!!
> I'm just waiting for AF so I can start a real cycle of ttc.
> Ever since experimenting with B6 a few months back, my luteal phase has actually shorten (once again, just my luck. It used to be 11 days religiously, but now it varies from 9-11 days. I'm hoping to get back to 11 days this cycle and so far it's looking good. I usually get a temp drop to warn me of impending AF and no temp drop yet!

Oops, I'm sorry lol.


----------



## Pookabear

It is 10:03pm and I'm soooo tired but Im watching the notebook!! Love that movie!!! I have been tired the whole day and have a headache so i just might head to bed early myself!!
Thanks for the luck slh I hope the spotting stays away too!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> It is 10:03pm and I'm soooo tired but Im watching the notebook!! Love that movie!!! I have been tired the whole day and have a headache so i just might head to bed early myself!!
> Thanks for the luck slh I hope the spotting stays away too!!

We are in the same time zone. Ohio is close to me. I want to go to the cedar point amusement park. It looks fun. I see Ohio commercials on TV all of the time.


----------



## Pookabear

LUL you better get rest :0)..you have many days left til you can test..you must really have a good feeling about your symptoms!!


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> It is 10:03pm and I'm soooo tired but Im watching the notebook!! Love that movie!!! I have been tired the whole day and have a headache so i just might head to bed early myself!!
> Thanks for the luck slh I hope the spotting stays away too!!
> 
> We are in the same time zone. Ohio is close to me. I want to go to the cedar point amusement park. It looks fun. I see Ohio commercials on TV all of the time.Click to expand...

Wow We are in the same time zone thats awesome :thumbup: I'm originally from NY, we would have been even closer to eachother if I was still there! Cedar Point is awesome, Although I have only been once!! It is about 3 hours from me! Hubby and I were thinking about maybe going for their halloween thing coming up


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH: im excited for symptoms:haha: what am i like:haha:

Pook: Yes i must go to bed:sleep: dont feel tired at all! im feeling quite positive as things going on that dont normally 2 weeks before af due:winkwink:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH: im excited for symptoms:haha: what am i like:haha:
> 
> Pook: Yes i must go to bed:sleep: dont feel tired at all! im feeling quite positive as things going on that dont normally 2 weeks before af due:winkwink:

The only thing I'm excited about for myself is my temperature spike, but I keep thinking it was a fluke so I'm curious to see what it is tomorrow. I'm very sad though because I'm getting creamy CM that I always get after I ovulate. I thought for sure that I wouldn't get creamy CM if I was pregnant. :cry: I'm also getting my leg cramps that I always get before my period, but they are happening way too early. Usually they are a few days before AF. I'm convinced that once I'm pregnant I won't have these awful leg cramps and my CM will be dry. Those 2 things are making me believe I'm out already. 

I hope you guys get your :bfp: s so I can at least be happy about something.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH- Keep your head up I have loads of creamy cm and I'm not used to having this much, if Im not mistaken I am more dry during this time and if not that I'm spotting so that doesn't mean anything, i seen tons of bfps with creamy cm!! As far as the leg cramps don't worry about those either, everything seems to be happening early for all of us this time around, i had cramps super early and still have them along with super mean mood swings poor DH LOL..
your temp spike looks great too by the way I also think mine is a fluke too, because when i took it hours early it was so much lower then went back to sleep and it was up so who knows but i do know that i hope both of our temps stay up for tomorrow 
Don't get down yet slh its still way to early for that! I have faith in you, you had that super dark peak stick that meant something good!!
LUL- What symptoms are you currently having? the same as earlier or anything new?


----------



## Pookabear

From what i have read SLH I will say that creamy cm is mostly from the rise of progesterone so I would say it could be a good sign if you get it! How long do you usually get it for?? until af?? i usually only get it a few days then i start the spotting very soon after thats why im keeping my hopes up that it stays aways because i have had the cm for longer than normal for me


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> SLH: im excited for symptoms:haha: what am i like:haha:
> 
> Pook: Yes i must go to bed:sleep: dont feel tired at all! im feeling quite positive as things going on that dont normally 2 weeks before af due:winkwink:
> 
> The only thing I'm excited about for myself is my temperature spike, but I keep thinking it was a fluke so I'm curious to see what it is tomorrow. I'm very sad though because I'm getting creamy CM that I always get after I ovulate. I thought for sure that I wouldn't get creamy CM if I was pregnant. :cry: I'm also getting my leg cramps that I always get before my period, but they are happening way too early. Usually they are a few days before AF. I'm convinced that once I'm pregnant I won't have these awful leg cramps and my CM will be dry. Those 2 things are making me believe I'm out already.
> 
> I hope you guys get your :bfp: s so I can at least be happy about something.Click to expand...

 aww hun:hugs: dont give up hope just yet, creamy cm is a sign, i have been reading like mad on early symptoms, i have had a white cm which i have never noticed before, and also pg symptoms can be the same as af symptoms, some people have none at all, everybody is different! im keeping my fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> From what i have read SLH I will say that creamy cm is mostly from the rise of progesterone so I would say it could be a good sign if you get it! How long do you usually get it for?? until af?? i usually only get it a few days then i start the spotting very soon after thats why im keeping my hopes up that it stays aways because i have had the cm for longer than normal for me

I always seem to get it right after O or a couple of days after. It eventually turns into sticky CM 2 days before AF. I guess as long as it doesn't go sticky I should be okay. I hope you are right about it being a progesterone thing. I'm also thinking that maybe my luteal phase will be longer if I'm not pregnant, that would be a plus.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> SLH- Keep your head up I have loads of creamy cm and I'm not used to having this much, if Im not mistaken I am more dry during this time and if not that I'm spotting so that doesn't mean anything, i seen tons of bfps with creamy cm!! As far as the leg cramps don't worry about those either, everything seems to be happening early for all of us this time around, i had cramps super early and still have them along with super mean mood swings poor DH LOL..
> your temp spike looks great too by the way I also think mine is a fluke too, because when i took it hours early it was so much lower then went back to sleep and it was up so who knows but i do know that i hope both of our temps stay up for tomorrow
> Don't get down yet slh its still way to early for that! I have faith in you, you had that super dark peak stick that meant something good!!
> LUL- What symptoms are you currently having? the same as earlier or anything new?

Pooka you are absolutely right! creamy cm is a good sign, my friend had it all through the 2ww and got her bfp so c#mon SLH:winkwink: PMA....

same as earlier plus warm feeling in my stomach like heat if you know what i mean lol and also white cm, i must say goodnite now ladies but will be back tomorrow, love this thread, your all soo lovely! waving lots of BFP'S to you all:dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## Pookabear

I hope that you are pregnant and you get a decent LP


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> From what i have read SLH I will say that creamy cm is mostly from the rise of progesterone so I would say it could be a good sign if you get it! How long do you usually get it for?? until af?? i usually only get it a few days then i start the spotting very soon after thats why im keeping my hopes up that it stays aways because i have had the cm for longer than normal for me
> 
> I always seem to get it right after O or a couple of days after. It eventually turns into sticky CM 2 days before AF. I guess as long as it doesn't go sticky I should be okay. I hope you are right about it being a progesterone thing. I'm also thinking that maybe my luteal phase will be longer if I'm not pregnant, that would be a plus.Click to expand...

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well ladies, just thought I would pop in and update on the temp. Its still down below coverline , but no AF so not sure what is going on with that. But like you I also am experiencing tons of CM never noticed it so much!

lullaby I'm forever looking at that site :haha:


----------



## jodi_19

I got another high temp and my chart now says possibly triphasic!!I can't believe it. I can't remember the last time OH and I BD before he left for work but it must have been a week or more before I ovulated, which means pregnancy is impossible.
I usually get a little stretchy ewcm a day or two before AF and nothing yet. I guess my LP is working itself out!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies, just checking in. :hi: to all the newcomers!
Just been reading through the posts here and yay for ovs and high temps :thumbup:. Sounds like there's a real positive atmosphere here which is never a bad thing.
AFM, I can feel the :witch: on her way, my tum is the size of a small country and I have real AF cramps :growlmad:. No temp dip yet to signify the hags arrival but I'm CD #25 and she normally shows CD #26 or #27. Bah! I hate waiting for AF, come on womby do your thing.

Really hoping for some :bfp: news on here and hope y'all are doing ok and having a great weekend.

SLH - I have tons of creamy CM and have done since ov but FF keeps telling me that it's a top sign on pg charts so...here's hoping for ya!

Gdane - I don't OPK but I love looking at other people's so keep posting!

Pook and Lul - so excited for you both with your crazy SS :happydance:. FXed it means something and a big :bfp: is around the corner!

Come on witchy, I want to get onto the next cycle...


----------



## wookie130

Pookabear said:


> I hope that you are pregnant and you get a decent LP

Hell, I hope we all are pregnant right now and all have 9 month long luteal phases!!! :happydance::ninja::fool::wohoo:

I'm 9 dpo. Still getting BFNs. I need to lay off the tests!!!


----------



## SLH

jodi_19 said:


> I got another high temp and my chart now says possibly triphasic!!I can't believe it. I can't remember the last time OH and I BD before he left for work but it must have been a week or more before I ovulated, which means pregnancy is impossible.
> I usually get a little stretchy ewcm a day or two before AF and nothing yet. I guess my LP is working itself out!!

That chart is looking triphasic to me. I really hope mine does that LOL. Sperm can live for up to five days in the right kind of environment, so maybe there was one determined swimmer that made its way through? Triphasic charts don't necessarily mean you are pregnant. Lots of women end up getting triphasic charts and they are not pregnant, so don't worry about it too much. That is awesome news that your luteal phase is getting longer. I hope mine does.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. :hi: to all the newcomers!
> Just been reading through the posts here and yay for ovs and high temps :thumbup:. Sounds like there's a real positive atmosphere here which is never a bad thing.
> AFM, I can feel the :witch: on her way, my tum is the size of a small country and I have real AF cramps :growlmad:. No temp dip yet to signify the hags arrival but I'm CD #25 and she normally shows CD #26 or #27. Bah! I hate waiting for AF, come on womby do your thing.
> 
> Really hoping for some :bfp: news on here and hope y'all are doing ok and having a great weekend.
> 
> SLH - I have tons of creamy CM and have done since ov but FF keeps telling me that it's a top sign on pg charts so...here's hoping for ya!
> 
> Gdane - I don't OPK but I love looking at other people's so keep posting!
> 
> Pook and Lul - so excited for you both with your crazy SS :happydance:. FXed it means something and a big :bfp: is around the corner!
> 
> Come on witchy, I want to get onto the next cycle...

Your temperatures are still up, so maybe she won't come. I've never been pregnant before but maybe the you will have the same symptoms of AF when you get a bfp. I hope so. Have you tested yet?


----------



## SLH

Everyone I'm having a problem. It's the same problem Pook had. I woke up 30 minutes earlier today so stupid me took my temperature. I went back to sleep and took it again at my normal time 30 minutes later and my temperature was higher of course by .8 degrees. When I put the first temperature in of 36.69, FF gives me crosshairs and tells me I ovulated on CD17. When I put in the second temperature of 36.77, FF doesn't give me crosshairs :shrug: I'm so confused, what temperature should I put in? When I put 36.69 into the calculator it gives me 36.75 and FF doesn't give me crosshairs with that temperature. I would like to think that I ovulated on CD17 because I always ovulate on the day after my first peak, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think that is strange, would have thought the higher one would work if the lower one does? I would suggest the first one as even though its earlier it was unbroken sleep?


----------



## Pookabear

Slh- stick with the 1st one because its the closest to your really body temp as you wokr up!! I again woke up way early this morning so im not sure how accurate my temp is!

:cry::cry::cry: I don't know why I got myself excited I should have known better...I woke up this morning and when I wiped I have tons of creamy cm mixed with brown old blood .....I guess I will be out again ladies!! I will say though that its delayed compared to other months, Wondering if the drinking green tea up until o helped push it off a bit? Maybe I will drink the tea every day next cycle including after o and see if that helps even more!

Why did I let me emotions get to me and make me think this was it?? I usually play day by day and never let my hopes make it up to believing I'm actually pg, but this month I actually thought about it a couple times..but still in the back of my mind i though noooo lol


----------



## Pookabear

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. :hi: to all the newcomers!
> Just been reading through the posts here and yay for ovs and high temps :thumbup:. Sounds like there's a real positive atmosphere here which is never a bad thing.
> AFM, I can feel the :witch: on her way, my tum is the size of a small country and I have real AF cramps :growlmad:. No temp dip yet to signify the hags arrival but I'm CD #25 and she normally shows CD #26 or #27. Bah! I hate waiting for AF, come on womby do your thing.
> 
> Really hoping for some :bfp: news on here and hope y'all are doing ok and having a great weekend.
> 
> SLH - I have tons of creamy CM and have done since ov but FF keeps telling me that it's a top sign on pg charts so...here's hoping for ya!
> 
> Gdane - I don't OPK but I love looking at other people's so keep posting!
> 
> Pook and Lul - so excited for you both with your crazy SS :happydance:. FXed it means something and a big :bfp: is around the corner!
> 
> Come on witchy, I want to get onto the next cycle...

KEEKEE- I mised you and wondered how you were doing yesterday :haha: I even found an old post of yours so that I could look at your chart and see if you were aat least still posting temps...maybe the witch will still stay away for you ..I hope so


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh- stick with the 1st one because its the closest to your really body temp as you wokr up!! I again woke up way early this morning so im not sure how accurate my temp is!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: I don't know why I got myself excited I should have known better...I woke up this morning and when I wiped I have tons of creamy cm mixed with brown old blood .....I guess I will be out again ladies!! I will say though that its delayed compared to other months, Wondering if the drinking green tea up until o helped push it off a bit? Maybe I will drink the tea every day next cycle including after o and see if that helps even more!
> 
> Why did I let me emotions get to me and make me think this was it?? I usually play day by day and never let my hopes make it up to believing I'm actually pg, but this month I actually thought about it a couple times..but still in the back of my mind i though noooo lol

I'm so sorry :hugs: :( I was really hoping that this was your month, I actually thought it was too. Maybe the spotting will end. On another thread I go to there's this woman who had brown spotting for 5 days before she got her bfp. It is rare, but you never know. I don't want to get your hopes up anymore though. It happens to everyone where they have so much hope, but then AF shows. If AF does come you will be peeing on sticks before you know it and hopefully the next cycle is the one. I don't pray, but I'm keeping you in my prayers anyways lol. I'm not religious, but I have been praying for us all to get our bfp's. I guess it's more hoping than praying. I know that we will all get our bfp's before Christmas and we will all become bump buddies. I think I have said this before, but I always get what I want and I want all of us to have healthy babies, so I'm certain it will happen lol. 

You're right about the temperature so I put it back to 36.69. 36.69 is still way higher than any other month at 3dpo, so I guess I still have some hope. Every time I lose hope for myself I get this thought at the back of my head that I'm wrong and this is my month. It's really weird that whenever I think negative, my brain starts to think positive. That's so not how I work, so I hope it's a good thing. I have never felt deep down that I would get my bfp, but this month I have a strange gut feeling that I will get a bfp this cycle. It's really weird because usually my gut tells me that I'm not. Every time in last cycles when I thought I could possibly be pregnant, my gut kept telling me I wasn't. This time, however, when I think there's no way I'm pregnant, my gut tells me that I might be. It's very odd. I hope this is a good sign, but I probably will be devastated in 9 days from now like I always am lol.


----------



## jodi_19

Pookabear - Sorry to hear that. Like SLH said, perhaps it's just spotting? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you either way. It's so hard not to work ourselves up during the tww. I've had so many where I thought this had to be my month, only to have AF come knocking. 

SLH- I think you picked the right temp. Fx that this is your cycle. Hopefully your "gut" is right!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear, I found my friends post about her spotting before bfp. She said she always had brown spotting before her period too. It's an old thread because she's like 10 weeks pregnant now.
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...g-7dpo-11dpo-im-freaking-out-please-help.html


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy smokes. Okay...I'm three dpo with dotted crosshairs thanks to my monitor. I'm not getting exited this cycle. You never know if your out until af shows. Testing the 12th if stays away. My boobs and nips hurt like always after ovulation. Getting lighting crotch already too. I know too early for implantation but hope it means I released a good eggy or two. ;)

Pook: I'm sorry :( just think of all those ladies that bled and didn't know they were pregnant. 

Slh: awesome looking chart! :dust: love to hear about your feelings!

Mrs b: I dont know what to tell you besides wait it out...thats weird. Is your battery going dead?

Jodi: you never know! Maybe you ovulated a little early and maybe those sperm hung around for it!

Wook: PUT DOWN THE TESTS! LOL we have all done it

Keekee: those are good signs dont cheer on the witch!

Lullaby: how you doing?

I think I got everyone...I'm j not used to this many people! Lol :dust: and sorry if I forgot you!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy smokes. Okay...I'm three dpo with dotted crosshairs thanks to my monitor. I'm not getting exited this cycle. You never know if your out until af shows. Testing the 12th if stays away. My boobs and nips hurt like always after ovulation. Getting lighting crotch already too. I know too early for implantation but hope it means I released a good eggy or two. ;)

Pook: I'm sorry :( just think of all those ladies that bled and didn't know they were pregnant. 

Slh: awesome looking chart! :dust: love to hear about your feelings!

Mrs b: I dont know what to tell you besides wait it out...thats weird. Is your battery going dead?

Jodi: you never know! Maybe you ovulated a little early and maybe those sperm hung around for it!

Wook: PUT DOWN THE TESTS! LOL we have all done it

Keekee: those are good signs dont cheer on the witch!

Lullaby: how you doing?

I think I got everyone...I'm j not used to this many people! Lol :dust: and sorry if I forgot you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My thermometer says 2 year battery life, less if used daily, but I bought it in July so I hope not. How often do you all change your batteries? 

Lots of pulling going on down there today just waiting to see if af will keep her face away for at least a few days :) xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mine lasted a few months then it flashed low battery


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou, I think i'll get a new battery to cover it just in case xx


----------



## SLH

What's lighting crotch? I have my usual post ovulation signs too. I can smell everything! It's really funny, but after ovulation my sense of smell gets stronger. I don't think you missed anyone Gdane.


----------



## SLH

I have had my thermometer since May, so I'm wondering if I will have to change it soon. I didn't read the instructions so I have no idea how long it will last for. I bought mine at my local drugstore.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lighting crotch is a shooting pain in my va jay jay. 

Off topic but I'm b going to get curtains for my dining room. I know its not the best picture but I have a white hutch real wood floors my dark wood dining room table is on a burgundy floral rug and the theme is kind of antiquey old country style. Like I have an old washboard and silver stuff and white trim I'm thinking a pattern curtain? What do you girls think would look best? 
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-5589-1317571596792.jpg I usually dont have a drill sitting there lol


----------



## wookie130

Gdanemom, your taste in decor sounds like mine...I love country charm and antiques. Check out www.piperclassics.com for nice curtains...that's where I get all of mine, and they're beautiful.

Doesn't it amaze you when you realize we can actually talk about something other than cervixes, vajayjays, EWCM, peeing on sticks, sore boobies, luteal phases, and the thrill of feeling nauseous? It's kind of funny when you think about how gross TTC can actually be at times.


----------



## lullabybarb

wookie130 said:


> Gdanemom, your taste in decor sounds like mine...I love country charm and antiques. Check out www.piperclassics.com for nice curtains...that's where I get all of mine, and they're beautiful.
> 
> Doesn't it amaze you when you realize we can actually talk about something other than cervixes, vajayjays, EWCM, peeing on sticks, sore boobies, luteal phases, and the thrill of feeling nauseous? It's kind of funny when you think about how gross TTC can actually be at times.


Yes Lol:haha: very gross!!

Gdane what about some patterned curtains in the same colour as your rug?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I would go for same colour as rug too.

Sorry to put the topic back (just briefly) my temp shot up again today :) x


----------



## SLH

Sorry Gdane, Im really bad with that kind of stuff. I have no taste at all. My house is totally plain lol. 

I really don't want to get my hopes up, but my temperature went through the roof once again. It was 36.96? Huh? I'm very weirded out by this. My temperature has never been this high before. I'm praying that it means something. I also had night sweats last night. This is something else I have never had before. My skin is also super greasy. I usually get nice and clear skin after ovulation. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> I would go for same colour as rug too.
> 
> Sorry to put the topic back (just briefly) my temp shot up again today :) x

Your chart looks very promising hun:happydance: could have been
implantation dip! fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> I would go for same colour as rug too.
> 
> Sorry to put the topic back (just briefly) my temp shot up again today :) x

Your chart is looking good. I hope that's an implantation dip.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Sorry Gdane, Im really bad with that kind of stuff. I have no taste at all. My house is totally plain lol.
> 
> I really don't want to get my hopes up, but my temperature went through the roof once again. It was 36.96? Huh? I'm very weirded out by this. My temperature has never been this high before. I'm praying that it means something. I also had night sweats last night. This is something else I have never had before. My skin is also super greasy. I usually get nice and clear skin after ovulation.
> 
> How is everyone else?

 Ooooo i hope you get your bfp :happydance: i will pray for you too! i cant really compare my chart as this is my 1st cycle but my temps are still rising:winkwink: im getting a lot of af type cramps today but im only 5dpo:wacko: feeling very emotional too, crying at the silliest of things.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Everyone charts are looking great! Mind went slightly down but it really means nothing I start my new job today so I better hurry up. :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Hey Ladies!! Gdane is right all of your charts are looking loveley!! And that is great SLH that your temp is higher than ever!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope this is the Month for all of you ladies! 
I took a day off of here yesterday and took a day just to relax and now I feel much better, Im over the whole :witch: coming thing, I knew it was going to happen, I mean I still haven't fully got her but the spotting was worse this morning which always means she is on her way! I appreciate the encouragement it really meant a lot! I am looking on the bright side though, I do think that the green tea this month really did help delay the spotting and it may have even shortened it a bit which will be so nice!
Anyone have any Ideas for getting rid of it totally?? i thnk if I can get rid of it and get a 28 day cycle I would have a better chance in getting pregnant, the drs. never seem to think having it is a problem, but I really think for some reason that it lessens my chances?? My cycle was so different this time around as far as the cramping etc. maybe its my body preparing for this next cycle to get pregnant LOL who knows! I would love for my cycles to be regular again but Don't want to take the clomid, I have had vitex for a while but have been scared to take it, I don't want to throw my cycle out of wack...any suggestions??
Anyhow, I am sooooo super excited for you ladies this month, i really feel like we may get a couple of bfps!!!!


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry about the spotting Pook. :hugs: I hope that it doesn't last long and AF starts soon so you can go on to your next cycle :( I have never had to deal with spotting that lasted for days before AF. I have no idea if it could harm your chances of getting pregnant. You don't have to feel alone though because just know that a lot of people on this forum have the same thing. I see people ask about it all of the time. There is even a group on here for women how have the same problem with the spotting. The only advice I have for you is to take a vitamin B complex 50-200mg a day. It is supposed to help with your luteal phase and stop spotting.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Everyone charts are looking great! Mind went slightly down but it really means nothing I start my new job today so I better hurry up. :dust:

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Everyone charts are looking great! Mind went slightly down but it really means nothing I start my new job today so I better hurry up. :dust:
> 
> I hope you have a good day.Click to expand...

Gdane: Hope your 1st days goes well and please let us know how it went.

Pooka dont give up hope yet, i know you spot every month but i have read that a lot of women do just like you and still get their BFP's:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I love looking at all the charts, your right, all look good.

Hope you have all had a good day xx


----------



## lullabybarb

How long do temps have to stay up to be in with a chance of a BFP? this is my 1st time charting so im a bit:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Not sure on that one, but I think they stay elevated longer than LP so as long as AF doesnt show and temp is up there thats good?


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> Not sure on that one, but I think they stay elevated longer than LP so as long as AF doesnt show and temp is up there thats good?

Thanks hun:flower: im getting some really bad cramps as we speak like af also sharp twinges on and off in my right side:wacko:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs.B.

lullabybarb said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Not sure on that one, but I think they stay elevated longer than LP so as long as AF doesnt show and temp is up there thats good?
> 
> Thanks hun:flower: im getting some really bad cramps as we speak like af also sharp twinges on and off in my right side:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

My cramps are insane too, very lower abdomen, right along bikini line, this is 3rd day of noticing them and theyre not going anywhere


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Gdane, Im really bad with that kind of stuff. I have no taste at all. My house is totally plain lol.
> 
> I really don't want to get my hopes up, but my temperature went through the roof once again. It was 36.96? Huh? I'm very weirded out by this. My temperature has never been this high before. I'm praying that it means something. I also had night sweats last night. This is something else I have never had before. My skin is also super greasy. I usually get nice and clear skin after ovulation.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Ooooo i hope you get your bfp :happydance: i will pray for you too! i cant really compare my chart as this is my 1st cycle but my temps are still rising:winkwink: im getting a lot of af type cramps today but im only 5dpo:wacko: feeling very emotional too, crying at the silliest of things.Click to expand...

I will pray for you as well! I hope we will get our bfp's at the same time. I'm testing next Tuesday if my temperatures are still high.

All of those symptoms sound very promising!


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> How long do temps have to stay up to be in with a chance of a BFP? this is my 1st time charting so im a bit:wacko:

It depends on how long your luteal phase is. If they stay up higher than your luteal phase then there's a good chance you are pregnant. The ideal luteal phase is 14 days, so if your temperatures are higher than 14 days I would test. Unless you know how long your luteal phase is.


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Not sure on that one, but I think they stay elevated longer than LP so as long as AF doesnt show and temp is up there thats good?
> 
> Thanks hun:flower: im getting some really bad cramps as we speak like af also sharp twinges on and off in my right side:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...
> 
> My cramps are insane too, very lower abdomen, right along bikini line, this is 3rd day of noticing them and theyre not going anywhereClick to expand...

 fingers and everything crossed for you hun:happydance: i know everyone is different but these twinges in my right side are getting very sharp, they are on and off, is this normal? it feels like stitch.


----------



## jodi_19

Wow, this is an active thread, it's hard to keep up!! Love it!

AF showed today, which means my LP has gone back to its regular 11 days. Still not long, but better than 9 days. OH will be home from work at the perfect time :)

There are some nice looking charts happening, and some promising symptoms. Looking forward to good news on this thread soon!!


----------



## Pookabear

Lul those stitching pains I've heard are a great symptom!! I hope this is going to be it for you!!
SLH- Your chart looks excellent this may be it for you too!!
Gdane- I hope the 1st day at your job was great!! Your chart is looking great too!!!

You ladies have to promise to keep in contact with me if you get your bfps LOL I will miss you too much!! 
I may try the b complex and see if that works, I hope it doesn't lengthen my luteal phase and it just helps with spotting that would be so great...does anyone know if I should start it when af comes or up until o or any specific rules? And how much I should start taking?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook: start taking them asap. Doesn't matter when. Sooner the better though, you take it through your whole cycle. I take one b100 complex a day. It's helped me considerably. Hopefully it does for you too. You know I won't leave you hanging IF i get my bfp. I don't feel like it is going to with all this stress... Sorry af got you.

I don't know what to do. On one hand I'm so ready to get rid of my dogs but on the other hand I'm scared of them going to a horrible home, I'm scared of missing them so much.

Here's the deal. We've had problems with them and their stomachs pretty much all their lives. Both of them have gotten considerably better but they always seem to get some sort of illness that costs us more money and more stress. You guys read about nala destroying my carpet...well the next day I came home and Kaya had diarhhea all over the house. I'm talking in every.single.room. We've had this happen before too. There's not enough room in the house to keep both of them in kennels and kaya normally stays out of the kennel and is super good but this diarhhea thing is out of control. Came home from my first day of work today at my new job...diarhea all over the house again...two days in a row. So in three days I've washed my floors about 4 times. and shampooed carpets twice. I can't handle this anymore. What am I going to do when we have a baby and something liket his happens? 

Dh and I were so ready to get rid of them last night, but we've said that before when we're mad then when we calm down we realize how much we will miss them. DH said last night get rid of them. Then when I was ready to and maybe get a kitten or something instead that's a little easier and can be home all day since I can't come home for lunch anymore...then he goes, "I don't think I can do it. I think I might be able to get rid of nala but not kaya" and nala didn't even do anything wrong that night.

Then tonight he says that he can't get rid of them because it's not his decision and I'll always blame him for it and that's why he can't decide. Excuse me? I was all for it, then you changed your mind last night. I could have punched him. Now he's laying this all on me. 

I know life would be alot easier without them but I can't wrap my head around not having them. Their eyes look so sad when we talk about it...like they know. I don't know what to do. I know she can't control it when she gets sick but I can't handle this much anymore. And neither can DH. We've hardly spoken tonight. Any thoughts? 

I'm torn about my job too. maybe it's just because it's so different but I don't know if I can handle sitting down all day again. I like the people The job seems too easy for me though. I like a challenge. Maybe it's because I don't know everything yet. and because I hate the drive. It's only 15 minutes but the winters are treacherous around here and I used to walk to work. Today went okay I suppose. with the job that is. I just feel like I'm not anywhere in my life I wanted to be. I feel like this is all I'm going to ever amount to. I wanted so much more for myself but the money and time always stands in the way :(


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PS: Should we start a new month on the testing thing? Just remember it's page 356? 

*October:*
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs: 
GdaneMom4now: October 12
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.:
Jodi_19: :hugs:
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: 
Duffy: October 20
Elliep: :bfp: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to go searching all the way back for all your test dates I looked around a little and found some...help me out ladies...I'm new to this!


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane- I totally understand there is also so much I wanted to do with my life that I didn't and I have worked for a family owned business for almost ten years..the people there are like family to me, but I never feel like I'm going to go anywhere staying there and I'll be in this dead end job forever, but again there are things that I like about working there, like the flexibility and what not..but at some point I'm going to need to step it up a bit etc.
As far as the dogs go, I have had many dogs and I so understand the attachment because I love animals, right now I have two cats and they are like my kids as well. Have you tried certain foods? I'm sure you have but I'm just throwing that out there..dogs stomaches sometimes are so picky when it comes to food maybe its not agreeing with their tummies?? I don't know what I would do in that situation but I do understand your frustrations..It would be so hard to get rid of them and be nerve wracking but you don't want to be totally stressed either and it can be very expensive taking them to the vet and trying different things to try and heal them of whatever it is they are dealing with not to mention the cost of food etc. I'm sure you will handle having them once things calm down with them again, animals are so easy to get attached to. And sometimes our hubbys put all of the hard decisions on us and then later after you make the decision then they can blame you lol and say "your the one that wanted to do this" lol so becareful with that with whatever decision you make. I'm sure whatever choice you make it will be the best one.
Thank your for the info on b complex I may just try it this month..and hope that it helps! I still have faith you will get your bfp this month stressed or not!
I'm sure you and hubby will speak again when things calm down with the dogs and the job, its probably just rough right now because of the tension and the decisions that you are both contemplating


----------



## Pookabear

yay for the Testing list I like that Idea!! I wish I could say I was on AF already LOL I'm still spotting, its mostly in the morning, looks like Ill have a total of 5 days of spotting, isnt that just lovely, it drives me nuts, I don't think I would be as upset if af came and I didnt have all this extra crappy spotting I can't even have Sex before af because of this dumb stuff LOL not that I have any energy left after the bding this time around LOL


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yes we finally got them both on food that agrees with them. When they were young we couldn't ever figure it out so nala was easier to figure out with it. but she had worms then she had a parasite then they kept passing back and fourth and now kaya has sometihng. It's not food because she does really good on this food and her stool has mucus in it...so it's some sort of illness. Thanks pook.


----------



## Pookabear

Aww that really sucks, your welome anytime!! Ugh such a tough decision! I hope things get better with it soon,

This is way off subject but I need to add that yesterday and today my back is killing me ugh Its ridiculous LOL I havent had it hurt this bad due to pms in a while ouchie LOL i think i need a massage..hubby may just have to be extra loving and give me one


----------



## SLH

Gdane, how old is the dog that is having diarrhea? I know my puppy had it until he turned one. It stopped around the same time we changed his food from puppy food to adult food his poop turned hard. Maybe it something she's eating? Could you build something outside like a dog area surrounded by a gate and keep them outside? When it gets cold keep them in a big crate inside. My dog is crate trained and we never let him out off his crate when we are away because he would eat everything lol. 

I'm not sure what you should do about the dogs because I don't think I could ever give mine away, but then again he doesn't stress me out. If they stress you out too much I think that maybe it is the best thing you could do. Stress could be preventing you from getting your bfp. I'm sure you will find a great home for them. Take your time to think about it. It's a very heartbreaking thing and your husband is probably just really upset and you know men they can't talk about how they feel when they are really bothered by something. 

Maybe it's just going to take some time to get used to your new job. Wait for a little longer. Maybe look for another job that's better? But don't quit just yet.

That's a good idea about the testing page. I was thinking that we should do that or start another thread, but that will do. Yes I am testing on October 12 if my temperatures stay up.


----------



## AshleyLK

GdaneMom4now said:


> Pook: start taking them asap. Doesn't matter when. Sooner the better though, you take it through your whole cycle. I take one b100 complex a day. It's helped me considerably. Hopefully it does for you too. You know I won't leave you hanging IF i get my bfp. I don't feel like it is going to with all this stress... Sorry af got you.
> 
> I don't know what to do. On one hand I'm so ready to get rid of my dogs but on the other hand I'm scared of them going to a horrible home, I'm scared of missing them so much.
> 
> Here's the deal. We've had problems with them and their stomachs pretty much all their lives. Both of them have gotten considerably better but they always seem to get some sort of illness that costs us more money and more stress. You guys read about nala destroying my carpet...well the next day I came home and Kaya had diarhhea all over the house. I'm talking in every.single.room. We've had this happen before too. There's not enough room in the house to keep both of them in kennels and kaya normally stays out of the kennel and is super good but this diarhhea thing is out of control. Came home from my first day of work today at my new job...diarhea all over the house again...two days in a row. So in three days I've washed my floors about 4 times. and shampooed carpets twice. I can't handle this anymore. What am I going to do when we have a baby and something liket his happens?
> 
> Dh and I were so ready to get rid of them last night, but we've said that before when we're mad then when we calm down we realize how much we will miss them. DH said last night get rid of them. Then when I was ready to and maybe get a kitten or something instead that's a little easier and can be home all day since I can't come home for lunch anymore...then he goes, "I don't think I can do it. I think I might be able to get rid of nala but not kaya" and nala didn't even do anything wrong that night.
> 
> Then tonight he says that he can't get rid of them because it's not his decision and I'll always blame him for it and that's why he can't decide. Excuse me? I was all for it, then you changed your mind last night. I could have punched him. Now he's laying this all on me.
> 
> I know life would be alot easier without them but I can't wrap my head around not having them. Their eyes look so sad when we talk about it...like they know. I don't know what to do. I know she can't control it when she gets sick but I can't handle this much anymore. And neither can DH. We've hardly spoken tonight. Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm torn about my job too. maybe it's just because it's so different but I don't know if I can handle sitting down all day again. I like the people The job seems too easy for me though. I like a challenge. Maybe it's because I don't know everything yet. and because I hate the drive. It's only 15 minutes but the winters are treacherous around here and I used to walk to work. Today went okay I suppose. with the job that is. I just feel like I'm not anywhere in my life I wanted to be. I feel like this is all I'm going to ever amount to. I wanted so much more for myself but the money and time always stands in the way :(


I know how stressful it can be to come home to that:cry:

Have you considered looking into adoption agencies that strictly work with your breed of dog? Typically they can find homes with experience with those types of breeds and you will have much higher success in adopting to the "right" home. I had to go through something very similar to this and it was incredibly difficult, but in the end it worked out. I was able to find a home for one of my pet's that happened to be a better fit then my own home. I struggled because my heart was telling me to keep him but I knew he would get much needed individualized care/attention there. (We inherited the pet from a family member who could no longer care for him and already had two existing pets, which proved to be too many for our household)


GL :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey lovelies!
Well, :witch: arrived with a bang :growlmad:. Damn.
Really hoping for some good news on this thread for y'all - we need some :bfp:s yes? 
Can't stay as I have to go to work but will be reading up later to catch up on how y'all are doing.

Massive :hugs: all round my dearies.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hug:


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi ladies:flower: im feeling so confused as ff has now changed ovulation day as cd17:wacko: which has me in a panic as the last time we bd was cd15:nope: i just dont understand all these cramps and stich like pain in my side i have been having as im only 3dpo today:wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm probably out. I'm 11 dpo, and have taken a bazillion Dollar Tree hpts, all completely BFN. Yesterday, I really felt AF trying to arrive. No spotting or real sign of her yet, but my temps are also slowly falling.

I just don't get it. When we weren't even trying to get pregnant, we became pregnant effortlessly, and then lost that baby. Now that we are really trying, we're now moving into cycle #3 with no success. I don't get it. We're using the monitor, we're timing it right. I'm 33, and DH is turning 38 this month. Time is running out. Most of my friends are done having their kids, and we have nothing to show for anything. I am completely depressed, and feel so empty over this. What I really want, is to be roughly 24 weeks along...which is what I'd be now, if I were still pregnant with #1. I never wanted to say goodbye to that baby, but apparently it was God's will. I just want Him to answer our prayers...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Kaya us two it's not her food


----------



## SLH

Keekee, I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs: I hope this is the last time you see her for the next 10 months. 

Lullaby, I have no idea why FF did that. lt must have been because of todays temp you entered. Don't panic because sperm can live for more than 2 days so you still have a chance. It's also possible FF is wrong. 

Wookie, maybe the dollar store tests aren't sensitive enough to pick up the hormone yet. I'm sorry for your loss. At least you know that you are capable of conceiving. There's only a 25% of conceiving and that number goes down once you get into your late 20's :( it will happen for you! 

I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I should be getting AF in 6 or 7 days :cry: I keep getting awful leg cramps. I haven't had them in the past 2 months so this sucks that they're coming back. What would you guys consider spotting? I'm freaked out because during my last cycle I noticed a little tiny spec of blood. It was so small I could hardly see it. If I didn't examine my toilet paper I wouldn't have noticed it. When it happens it's smaller than a period at the end of a sentence. Anyways, I noticed it again yesterday and today so I'm pretty sure I'm out or I don't think this would be happening to me. I really hope it's not related to a period. I'm hoping it's only some kind of cut or irritation to something, but I doubt it. It's probably just a warning that AF is coming which makes me very sad.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh I have def. Seen that before its like a dot the tip of a pen, not sure why but I always get that but its usually beforwe the spotting starts so I don't consider it spotting, not sure why I get it but keep your chin up you never. Know with you it could be implantation ithis time... keeping my fingers crossed for u
wookie slh is right it still may be early keep ur chin up

Lul. Ff could be very wrong keep your chin up
sorry so sloppy on my phone


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Slh I have def. Seen that before its like a dot the tip of a pen, not sure why but I always get that but its usually beforwe the spotting starts so I don't consider it spotting, not sure why I get it but keep your chin up you never. Know with you it could be implantation ithis time... keeping my fingers crossed for u
> wookie slh is right it still may be early keep ur chin up
> 
> Lul. Ff could be very wrong keep your chin up
> sorry so sloppy on my phone

 Thankyou pooka:flower: has ff ever been wrong for you? it just goes to show how wrong ss can be, i had really bad stitch like pains in my right side on and off yesterday which i have never had that bad before, had it for a few days but yesterday was worse, im just confused now:wacko: why are you going to miss us hun? your not out until af shows:thumbup: i know exactly how you feel though as i feel like im out already:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey lovelies!
> Well, :witch: arrived with a bang :growlmad:. Damn.
> Really hoping for some good news on this thread for y'all - we need some :bfp:s yes?
> Can't stay as I have to go to work but will be reading up later to catch up on how y'all are doing.
> 
> Massive :hugs: all round my dearies.

 So sorry the evil :witch: has got you:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Wookie: dont give up hope! i agree totally when you say you fall pregnant effortlessly when your not trying! i have had 5 mc's myself but never gave up and went on to have ds and dd#2:thumbup:

SLH: PMA hun, the spotting sounds very much like implantation:winkwink:

Gdane im sorry to hear your stressed regarding your dogs, its very much easier said than done to let them go, i hope things get better for you:hugs:

Hope everyone else ok?


----------



## Snd0111

Hi everyone

If yous dont mind I have a question..this is my 1st month using cbfm, since cd9 I have been getting "high" readings, never got any peaks and now im on cd24 and it is still reading "high"???


Its confusing me :shrug:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Snd0111 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> If yous dont mind I have a question..this is my 1st month using cbfm, since cd9 I have been getting "high" readings, never got any peaks and now im on cd24 and it is still reading "high"???
> 
> 
> Its confusing me :shrug:

I believe for thefirst 1-3 cycles it is *learning* your cycle.

I didn't get any Peaks at all until my 3rd CBFM cycle. My first cycle used up 20 sticks, my second used another 20 sticks...I was on the verge of throwing it out as an expensive toy.

My 3rd cycle used only 9 sticks, and gave me peaks on CD9 & CD10


----------



## Pookabear

fuzzy is right, the 1st month you may or may not get a peak because its getting to know you, but i will say i hope you get that peak soon!!!

Lul- your symptoms sound good, ff hasnt been wrong for me but i have seen it wrong for others, this is only my 2nd month charting though.. do you still have the symptoms?
I'm possitive that i am out lul because ive been spotting a lot now and this is always how af starts for me, by saturday it iwll be here full blown, plus my temps are lower then they were, i know im not prego this time lol poor lul im so sorry to hear that you had 5 mcs, your an inspiration for people to not give up then!!!

Keekee- im so sorry af got you, I am right behind ya!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> fuzzy is right, the 1st month you may or may not get a peak because its getting to know you, but i will say i hope you get that peak soon!!!
> 
> Lul- your symptoms sound good, ff hasnt been wrong for me but i have seen it wrong for others, this is only my 2nd month charting though.. do you still have the symptoms?
> I'm possitive that i am out lul because ive been spotting a lot now and this is always how af starts for me, by saturday it iwll be here full blown, plus my temps are lower then they were, i know im not prego this time lol poor lul im so sorry to hear that you had 5 mcs, your an inspiration for people to not give up then!!!
> 
> Keekee- im so sorry af got you, I am right behind ya!!

 Im not sure at all pook:wacko: i mean if ff is right then that means with my cbfm i ovulated on the high after my 2nd peak, and that does not seem right either:wacko: im really hoping that the concieve plus will have helped:spermy: live a little longer so they could meet eggy:haha: 

Im so sorry and really hope by some miracle you still get your bfp:thumbup: and thats right hun, never give up hope, it took 5 mcs to realise that it was low progesterone causing them:cry:


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> fuzzy is right, the 1st month you may or may not get a peak because its getting to know you, but i will say i hope you get that peak soon!!!
> 
> Lul- your symptoms sound good, ff hasnt been wrong for me but i have seen it wrong for others, this is only my 2nd month charting though.. do you still have the symptoms?
> I'm possitive that i am out lul because ive been spotting a lot now and this is always how af starts for me, by saturday it iwll be here full blown, plus my temps are lower then they were, i know im not prego this time lol poor lul im so sorry to hear that you had 5 mcs, your an inspiration for people to not give up then!!!
> 
> Keekee- im so sorry af got you, I am right behind ya!!
> 
> Im not sure at all pook:wacko: i mean if ff is right then that means with my cbfm i ovulated on the high after my 2nd peak, and that does not seem right either:wacko: im really hoping that the concieve plus will have helped:spermy: live a little longer so they could meet eggy:haha:
> 
> Im so sorry and really hope by some miracle you still get your bfp:thumbup: and thats right hun, never give up hope, it took 5 mcs to realise that it was low progesterone causing them:cry:Click to expand...

 yes im still having twinges in my right side, not as sharp as yesterday but there and also gassy:blush: and fatigue, i have been feeling soo drained last 2 days:sleep:

Please let me know how you are:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

what do you do now for the progesterone levels? I thought that was what my problem with the spotting was but my dr always says he doesnt think thats it, but he also just says its old blood and no big deal but i beg to differ lol


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> fuzzy is right, the 1st month you may or may not get a peak because its getting to know you, but i will say i hope you get that peak soon!!!
> 
> Lul- your symptoms sound good, ff hasnt been wrong for me but i have seen it wrong for others, this is only my 2nd month charting though.. do you still have the symptoms?
> I'm possitive that i am out lul because ive been spotting a lot now and this is always how af starts for me, by saturday it iwll be here full blown, plus my temps are lower then they were, i know im not prego this time lol poor lul im so sorry to hear that you had 5 mcs, your an inspiration for people to not give up then!!!
> 
> Keekee- im so sorry af got you, I am right behind ya!!
> 
> Im not sure at all pook:wacko: i mean if ff is right then that means with my cbfm i ovulated on the high after my 2nd peak, and that does not seem right either:wacko: im really hoping that the concieve plus will have helped:spermy: live a little longer so they could meet eggy:haha:
> 
> Im so sorry and really hope by some miracle you still get your bfp:thumbup: and thats right hun, never give up hope, it took 5 mcs to realise that it was low progesterone causing them:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> yes im still having twinges in my right side, not as sharp as yesterday but there and also gassy:blush: and fatigue, i have been feeling soo drained last 2 days:sleep:
> 
> Please let me know how you are:hugs:Click to expand...

Those symptoms sound very promising. I hope this is your month and don't worry about timing because you bd'd at great times.

I have been having all sorts of weird feelings in my pelvic area today. I have been extremely tired, but I blame that on allergies. I had a 4 hour nap today and I'm still tired. I'm also getting headaches and weird discomfort in my hips. The discomfort in my hips is a really weird thing for me. I don't think symptoms can even happen before implantation so I'm not getting my hopes up. It's been taking so long, that I have a feeling it's not going to happen, but my gut is still telling me I have a shot which is weird too usually I feel out by now. 

I'm sorry about the spotting Pook, I hope it's the last time you will see spotting.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> what do you do now for the progesterone levels? I thought that was what my problem with the spotting was but my dr always says he doesnt think thats it, but he also just says its old blood and no big deal but i beg to differ lol

 When i became pg with my son after the mcs i had to have progesterone injections 3 times a week up until i was 20 weeks pregnant, im going to dr's tomorrow for 21 day progesterone bloods, i think thats to test to see if im ovulating, its going to be a worry if im lucky enough to concieve as my dr says i will have to be reffered to my hospital again for them to authorise the injections! i was reading up on ladies spotting before af and im sure vit b50 was reccommended.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH: your chart is looking fantastic! you have some promising symptoms too:thumbup: Doesn't this ss drive you insane lol:haha: Good luck and lots of:dust:

When is everybody testing? i dont have a clue now, im tempted to try a frer at 9dpo which is next monday:wacko:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH: your chart is looking fantastic! you have some promising symptoms too:thumbup: Doesn't this ss drive you insane lol:haha: Good luck and lots of:dust:
> 
> When is everybody testing? i dont have a clue now, im tempted to try a frer at 9dpo which is next monday:wacko:

I asked about my chart in another forum and some people think it's not a good chart because my pattern is the same as all of my other charts. That has made me sad :( lol. I'm also getting weird pains in my nipples. They're really itchy too. I sometimes get pain in them before AF, but this is different. I don't know what to think lol.

I'm not sure when I should test. I think I should test when I'm 12dpo and that's only if my temperatures are still high. I'm too afraid of bfn's. Pregnancy tests hate me lol.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> what do you do now for the progesterone levels? I thought that was what my problem with the spotting was but my dr always says he doesnt think thats it, but he also just says its old blood and no big deal but i beg to differ lol

I think if you have low progesterone levels your luteal phase would be shorter. What colour is the spotting? If it's brown then it's old. If it's bright red then it's new.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH i think this is it for you :thumbup: 

****I need everyone's testing date still so I can update that list and we can all go back to it on page 356****


----------



## Pookabear

It is old but still don't know why it happens every month, does it collect somewhere? Lol that's my question..I can't see to figure it out ..it starts out pink to brown and super dark then af. Its weird... slh the itchy nipples is one of the most promising symptoms I know of and I don't believe I've ever had it, I've seen gdane post it as a post o sign for her but I know many people who have gotten bfps with that symptoms, I thought when gdane first posted it she was pregnant but then she had said she gets it after o so im not for syre but I think it could be a greatbsigreat sign if u haven't gotten it before...is the pin size the only blood u have gotten?


----------



## Pookabear

U are right slh my temps prob would be way down if its progesterone im going to try the b vit this month


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh I suppose I should update...my temp went up. I'm not looking into it. Honestly I haven't had time to think baby this cycle which is good because I didn't want to. Between my dogs and my new job I'm mentally drained. I didn't even know how many dpo I was today. 

I took a stool sample to the vet. I forgot what she said it was, but it is a bateria overgrowth and she said more than she'd like to see it be. Whatever that means...pretty much a yeast infection (comparable but not yeast) and it's in the digestion tract. Sent home with two antibiotics and hopefully nala won't get it. She said she shouldn't. So I'm crossing my fingers. We've had to keep her in the kennel in the garage and I feel terrible about it. 

Dh finally apologized today after a full day of not speaking to me. He was very upset about the dogs but we're keeping them. I don't think we could ever get rid of them. She must know I'm talking about her because she just came and stuck her head infront of me and nuzzled. I feel horrible I can't give them the attention I used to now that I started my new job and it's only been two days. I work shorter hours but I don't get to come home for lunch. At least it's the same time amount, but it's not cut up like after four hours I let them out. Its a full day. but on fridays I get off early so maybe if kaya has solid poop I'll bring them to the dog park. That's my fav :thumbup: 

:dust: to all you ladies. Sorry I'm not talking baby. Lots more going on in my life right now and I don't want to think about it anyways. None of my symptoms or chart spotting got me my bfp in 10 months so far so what the hell. If af is coming, af is coming. I'm sick of getting worked up about it everymonth.


----------



## Pookabear

That's the way to be gdane...wellli know the stress part sucks but at least its helping to keep the baby stuff off of your mind, sometimes that can be a good thing!! I am so glad that your dog is okand your keeping them, also so glad that you and dh made up, stress can cause so much tension at times... I know what u mean about the whole ten mnths thing and af coming that is how I was for a while but when I started using cbfm I started getting a little more excited which im going to have to slow down again since I haven't got my bfp yet... they say when ur relaxed is when it happens anyhow lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LoL. I wouldn't say I'm relaxed, but I'm definately not baby brain fogged.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning ladies just a quick one before I go to work. Gdane I don't know when I should test, I guess is af isn't here by the weekend then I will x


----------



## lullabybarb

Good morning ladies:flower: well im even more confused now:wacko: please can someone look at my chart, ff have put ovulation day back again to cd14:wacko:


----------



## SLH

How is everyone today? My temperature is at an all time high today 37.12 (98.82). I know it's early and implantation hasn't even happened yet and I shouldn't get my hopes up, but it's hard not to. I know I'm going to be heart broken when I get AF, but for now I'm going to be happy and think that she's not coming.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> How is everyone today? My temperature is at an all time high today 37.12 (98.82). I know it's early and implantation hasn't even happened yet and I shouldn't get my hopes up, but it's hard not to. I know I'm going to be heart broken when I get AF, but for now I'm going to be happy and think that she's not coming.

Have you any more symptoms hun? its all very confusing:wacko: i did nothing like this 1st time round, it was just guessing and voila! i could get pg so easy before, i know this is only my 1st cycle but im sooo impatient:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> How is everyone today? My temperature is at an all time high today 37.12 (98.82). I know it's early and implantation hasn't even happened yet and I shouldn't get my hopes up, but it's hard not to. I know I'm going to be heart broken when I get AF, but for now I'm going to be happy and think that she's not coming.

Your chart is looking fantastic:happydance: im all over the place with mine:wacko:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrsb thank you. 

Lull I think you ovulated cd14 because your temp went down I would be expecting af....but I have definitely been wrong before fx'd your temp shoots back up

Slh: I think your looking great and I'll say it again this us it for you

My temp sky rocketed today my temps have been higher all cycle but I've never had that kind of jump. Who knows.


----------



## Pookabear

Lul i agree with gdane! hope they stay up!!!

SLH- I really really think this is it for you with that temp!! and the itchy boobs!!!!
fingers crossed i!!!


----------



## Pookabear

dane your temps are looking great too!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mrsb thank you.
> 
> Lull I think you ovulated cd14 because your temp went down I would be expecting af....but I have definitely been wrong before fx'd your temp shoots back up
> 
> Slh: I think your looking great and I'll say it again this us it for you
> 
> My temp sky rocketed today my temps have been higher all cycle but I've never had that kind of jump. Who knows.

Af not due until the 12th, if i ovulated cd14 im now 7dpo, i feel really rubbish today, cramps, nausea and extreme fatigue, your chart looks very promising hun and im very excited for you:winkwink: when do you think i should test?


----------



## Pookabear

hmm lul maybe a dip imlantation? Not sure..I would test aroun the time af is due, i know it is so hard to wait..but i kept wanting to test this month andnow im glad i didt because af will be here full force by saturday ..or maybe a few days before if you feel the urge hehe


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks pook, I've had triphasic chart before and Implantation dip last cycle so I'm not getting my hopes up. Just taking it day by day. Only a positive pregnancy test will tell me if I'm pregnant!! 

Lull, i could be a implantation dip...did I not say that before? See what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Pookabear

I totally agree gdane and im the same way, I need to see that test!! Hope this is your month anyhow! I have a good feeling about slh though cause that's a high temp! Hope its her month too


----------



## Pookabear

Where is everyone?? LOL I have no life lately other than work, and dinner with my husband..anyone have any new news!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

sorry like I said I'm not thinking baby. Plus I helped watch my twin niece and nephew tonight. Having big pain on my right side.


----------



## SLH

I have no life either Pook, and I don't work so I really have no life. Please don't judge me because I'm jobless, my husband makes more than enough money to support a family, and we don't have any financial concerns at all. We would be able to afford a baby and I would be able to stay home with the baby all of the time so that cuts out day care costs and stuff. Sometimes people tell me I shouldn't have kids because I don't have a job, so this is why I'm venting right now, sorry lol.

I haven't been typing a lot lately because my wrists are hurting me. I think it's because I'm typing too much lol.

As for symptoms, I have don't have many.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Where is everyone?? LOL I have no life lately other than work, and dinner with my husband..anyone have any new news!!

I know you're spotting, but your chart looks good.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I agree your chart looks good pook have you tested lately?


----------



## Pookabear

nah no tests for me because I assumed it would be a negative like usual lol especially with the spotting and all, i am expecting my period aroun saturday and i am pretty sure it iwll come, thanks for the comment on my chart, i did have two small glasses of wine tonight because i thought i was out and i needed to just relax a bit and it always seems to help when i need it LOL
Slh- you do not need to justify why you don't have a job, in my opinion, that is no ones business and like you said you dont have financial concerns so its not a problem! Hubby says if we ever get pregnant he wouldn't want me to work either, well at least for the 1st year...right now i work around 30 hours a week and back before may i had worked two jobs for at least 8 months just for wedding money and extra spending..Now its break time for me with my 30 hour weeks lol My hubby is a police seargant and makes decent money as well so i think as long as we get his bills paid down prior to having alittle one, we would be fine with me staying home as well!! i think my chart looks decent but i don't think it is worth testing for..and if it is i feel guilty for drinking the wine LOL..but i really doubt it..tonight when i was at the store I looked for b 100 complex and i plan to start taking that and hope it helps with the spotting next time around . 
gdane- i understand why your not posting and not thinking baby, but i was bored and just wanted to see some posts lol i hope the symptoms are good ones for you
Slh- i understand about your wrists hurting too, i get that sometimes due to all the typing at work i do, then to come home and type some more isn't the smartest buti do it anyway..I usually have more of a life but with hubbys new shift not so much.. so i am just enjoying my night..and getting ready for my last day of work for the week


----------



## Pookabear

I just looked at last months chart for me.. I guess i will see how tomorrows temp looks, that is when it went down last month, even though i didnt get af until two days later we will see, but i doubt this is my month! come to think of it...my temp will probably be high tomorrow because of the wine? won't it?

SLh- i know you said you don't have many symptoms but im curious to know if you still at least have the tingling and itchy boobies?? lol i feel like that is a great sign!!
Im axious to see everyones temps tomorrow!


----------



## SLH

I still have my usual symptoms the sore itchy boobs and an increased sense of smell, but I know the smelling thing happens to me all of the time after ovulation. I was in the grocery store, and I could smell the olives from the other end of the store. My puppy has anal gland issues and sometimes smells really bad, but lately I have been smelling him more than I usually do.
I'm pretty sure I'm out though because I keep seeing little specks of blood. I don't know what to think. I don't know if I'm actually seeing them or not. I'm not sure where it's coming from. I'm not sure if maybe it happens throughout my entire cycle or just after ovulation. After AF leaves I will keep checking before I ovulate. 

Don't feel guilty about drinking wine. Even if you were pregnant I don't think a couple of glasses would do anything harmful especially this early on.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SLH- I really doubt this is it for me anyhow and if it was I will take your advice as im sure your right..I have already counted myself out though lol my moods are much better but i still have all the other pms symptoms and nothing new...im so hoping the b helps with the spotting next time

I'm not sure about the specs of blood for you but i know i have had them many times but not that early on,thats what makes me think its implantation for you if you are seeing them.. as far as the smell thing goes i always get that too so i understand that, just not quite as strong as you have it hehe which maybe a great sign for you!! I have nevr gotten the itchy boobs thing and pains running through them except when i was on clomid i did a few times have the pains, but every case i hear of with the itching is bfp i think thats why im so excited for you well and the fact about that super dark peak..and your temps are sky rocketed which i always here is an awesome sign!! dont want to get your hopes up for nothing but it just may be your month!!!
have you ever seen the specks othe rmonths?? or have you not paid attention?? i usually start my 1st speck before i start spotting its a sign that im going to but for me im so much different since i actually have spotting issues ando you don't

I hope this is it for you anyhow!

Gdane- i know you had a triphasic last month but i will add that your temps ar higher this time around...i know your not thinking baby but im just sayin


----------



## SLH

Thanks Pook. :)

I have noticed the spotting before, but I only noticed it last cycle when AF was almost do. I kept checking to see if she was coming and I noticed the spots. I haven't noticed them before ovulation, but I wasn't really looking closely. I'm also feeling really bitchy and I'm having my bad leg cramps I usually get.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol thanks pook I noticed my chart is different. Slh I think this is it! I might jump through the roof when I start seeing bfps soon. 

This pain is getting worse and/or not getting better. It's throbbing and on in my right side. 

We just watched season 2 finale of greys anatomy on netflix and it was the saddest ever I cried my eyes out.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm 13 dpo, and still no AF. Took a test last night, and BFN, of course. I'm on day 29 in this cycle, vs. the 27 day cycle I had last month. I'm going to just assume it's the post D&C cycle adjustment taking place still. AF should definitely be here either by tonight, or sometime tomorrow. My temps are still fairly up...

At least I'm no longer worried that my luteal phase isn't long enough. Seems fine to me this month.

SLH, I think it's great your hubby can support both of you, and your future family. Heck, I'd stay at home if I could! And once those babies start coming for you, that is a job entirely on it's own. Being a mother and a wife is the most important job there is, and I think it's awesome you two are set up financially to do it on your own without daycare. I'm envious! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm definitely envious too I'm begging dh to stay home once we have kids. My niece and nephew were never sick or had t tantrums until they started daycare. I've been pointing that out alot. Nephew even has pneumonia right now. 

Temp went down even though I was roasting last night and my pain is gone


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wookie, your not out until af shows....come on girls update your charts so your stalker can stalk you!


----------



## SLH

Thanks for the encouragement Gdane. I'm having so many pms symptoms so I'm thinking I will be out this month. 

My temperature went down, but it's still the second highest temperature I have ever had. Yesterday was the highest. It's at 37. I never thought my waking temps would be so high, but lastnight I started to get hot flashes so I'm thinking this is why my temps have been so high. This is the fist time I have ever had hot flashes so I'm a bit afraid that my hormones are screwy. My aunt went through menopause at like 30, so I'm afraid I will too :( 

Gdane, it's funny how you cried during grays anatomy. Last night I was watching Survivor and I got all emotional and started to cry when the old woman won a challenge against a young woman lol. Then I was watching Criminal Minds and I cried when the bad guy killed his parents. I never get this sappy so it's another reason why I think I have hormonal issues. Is there a test they can do to check for early menopause? I'll bring it up at my FS appointment on Wednesday. 

I'm sorry about the bfn Wookie :hugs: I hope it turns positive within the next couple of days. Youre not out until AF gets you. If your temps are still fairly high that's a good thing. 

I haven't seen a BFP here for a long time. I would like to see those who i am close to get pregnant. It seems the only ones who are gettig pregnant on this thread are the ones who don't talk to me lol.


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi ladies:flower: How are you all today? 

Gdane: your chart looks absolutely fantastic:happydance: with the pains in your right side and temp dip today looks like implantation:thumbup: i have everything crossed for you.

SLH: your chart looks promising too, im feeling some bfp's :thumbup: hope this is your month.

Pook: you are soo good holding off testing! i dont know how you do it because i know i wont be able to.

afm i give up with ff:wacko: they keep changing ovulation day! one day its cd14 and then another day its cd17:growlmad: yesterday i felt awful all day, cramps like af was coming but i know its too early and i dont normally get them until she arrives, also extreme fatigue, i know that pms and pg symptoms mimick each other but one thing i dont normally have is very noticeable pain in my right side and if i dont get my bfp i will be seeing my dr about it, today i am feeling very irritable and i have cramps and a slight headache and also hot flushes:wacko: my temp has gone up from yesterday but im not relying on them anymore.


----------



## lullabybarb

Me again:flower: because of how im feeling and not knowing if ovulation was cd14 or cd17 i had no choice but to poas:haha: i did it on an opk as i have heard it can pick up the pg hormone as well, has anyone else heard of this? only i have a line.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Me again:flower: because of how im feeling and not knowing if ovulation was cd14 or cd17 i had no choice but to poas:haha: i did it on an opk as i have heard it can pick up the pg hormone as well, has anyone else heard of this? only i have a line.

It sort of looks like you ovulated on CD14, but I'm not sure. 

From what I understand an OPK can sometimes act as a pregnancy test because the hormone that is produced when you ovulate is sort of like the pregnancy hormone. I wouldn't rely on ovulation tests though. I remember this one person was so happy that she got a positive OPK and thought for sure she was pregnant, but she wasn't lol. Some pregnant women get positive OPK's and others don't. You also always have LH in your system so a test could turn positive, but not mean anything.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh hot flashes are a great sign too!! And im hormonal at times and get horrible pms...but for some reason for you I think it may be something else....hmm 
gdane you chart still looks amazing to cause I know ur temp will go way back up..
lul fingers crossed that your pregnant and that is what is causing. The pain and hope its not a cyst or anything...

As for me...spotting a lot today so I am def oyt I will have af tomorrow or Saturday ready to start my next cycle... I don't get anxious about testing caus eive had tons of bfns in my past so its best for me to wait until af time lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Slh hot flashes are a great sign too!! And im hormonal at times and get horrible pms...but for some reason for you I think it may be something else....hmm
> gdane you chart still looks amazing to cause I know ur temp will go way back up..
> lul fingers crossed that your pregnant and that is what is causing. The pain and hope its not a cyst or anything...
> 
> As for me...spotting a lot today so I am def oyt I will have af tomorrow or Saturday ready to start my next cycle... I don't get anxious about testing caus eive had tons of bfns in my past so its best for me to wait until af time lol

Thanks pook:flower: its definately not a cyst as my gp sent me for an u/s when i had coil removed and everything looked great:thumbup: im really trying not to ss but i just cant help it:wacko: and some of the symptoms are so obvious so not all in my head.

Im so sorry your out this cycle but bring on the next one for you! the b complex is fantastic i have heard so it may get you your BFP:hugs:


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry about the spotting Pook. I hope it's the last time you have to experience it until after your baby is born. If you don't get a bfp next cycle, I hope the vitamin B works for you. I'm wondering if the spotting is caused by a vitamin deficiency. 

I think I'm definitely out! I have oily skin and I'm break out. I break out during ovulation and AF. My leg aches are so bad today which is a big sign AF is around the corner. 

FX'd we will get our BFP's together next cycle if we don't by some miracle get them now lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy crap we need some bfps. COME ONNNN BABY DUST! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH stop with the bad vibes on yourself!! :hugs: you still have time for that baby to stick so don't worry your little heart...you're not out until af shows dear! NO ONE is!


----------



## lullabybarb

Totally Agree Gdane::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH stop with the bad vibes on yourself!! :hugs: you still have time for that baby to stick so don't worry your little heart...you're not out until af shows dear! NO ONE is!

It's hard to stay positive because I have been having so many period symptoms that I always get before AF. Now I'm starting to get cramps:cry: I'm assuming my temperature will start going down. I suspect it will be low tomorrow and then lower the next day and then by the next day it will be really low and then AF will come. I'm so sad lol. I wish I could be like you and get baby off of my brain, but it's seeming impossible. Maybe when I stop thinking about it so much it will happen. I just don't know how to do that.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It's easy when you come home to dog diarhea and start a new job. Lol after ten months I've become kind of numb. You can't control it. No use being sad. Take up something new and/or keep yourself busy


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> SLH stop with the bad vibes on yourself!! :hugs: you still have time for that baby to stick so don't worry your little heart...you're not out until af shows dear! NO ONE is!
> 
> It's hard to stay positive because I have been having so many period symptoms that I always get before AF. Now I'm starting to get cramps:cry: I'm assuming my temperature will start going down. I suspect it will be low tomorrow and then lower the next day and then by the next day it will be really low and then AF will come. I'm so sad lol. I wish I could be like you and get baby off of my brain, but it's seeming impossible. Maybe when I stop thinking about it so much it will happen. I just don't know how to do that.Click to expand...

 PMA:hugs: your chart looks fantastic! you had a slight dip today which could be an implantation dip and cramps are another good sign as your body is preparing for:baby: 7dpo is much too early for af, i know exactly how your feeling though, 2ww is harder than i thought it would be and im soo wanting to poas:haha: it does not help that ff keep changing O day:shrug: i dont have a clue when to start testing:nope: wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

SLh- keep your chin up! Even if this isn't your month you have had a really nice chart this month so that could mean that you are one step closer to getting that bfp!! I think you still have a great chance of it being your bfp thoughl!!! Remember pms symptoms can be the same as bfp symptoms and your temps look wonderful!!

Gdane I understand with the whole number thing, after I went that whole 3 yrs in my past without it working i kind of felt that same feeling, numb and just assumed it would never happen so don't ever get my hopes up too high, it took me a while to get myself to actually believe in ttc again and now that im with my husband it changed my views and made me want to give it a try again... ya never know though.. your chart is looking good too, I'm anxious to see if your temp goes up again tomorrow and I bet it will pick it self right back up


Lul- I'm so sorry that you are dealing with all of that confusion as to when you ovulated... I know it can be nerve wracking...'i would wait to test until right around when af is due..do you have an idea of how long your lp is..if so you can try to estimate and have an approximate expected af date.

Babydust to all of you ladies!!! Lots of dark spotting for me but I'm totally over it LOL
Can't wait for af to come and then go LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

12dpi and :bfn: would show by now if I was going to wouldn't it? X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Nope theres still j hope until af shows dear. I've seen plenty of girls with no positive until after their period is missed. Id say quit testing. My temp went up .1 have the same pattern like always. 8dpo still time for egg to implant


----------



## Mrs.B.

The problem is I don't know when af should be here. Lp was only 9 days last month and I'm already on 12 so i would of thought be here by now


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I had a really weird dream last night that I just had to share. You can tell that I spend way too much time on this website to be dreaming about people on it lol. Anyways, I was looking at everyone's chart in my dream, and when I looked at Gdanes chart there were green lines everywhere. Yup, she was pregnant lol. It was really weird how it happened and the events that were taking place in my dream lol. I hope it comes true.

It seemed so real that as soon as I woke up I had to check if it was real.


----------



## SLH

Mrs. B, it could You still have a chance. Lots of women have negatives that late before they have positives.


----------



## Pookabear

Wow Slh- Nice dream  i hope that it is true too and that both of you are pregnant!!!

Mrs.B- I thnk your lp always stays around the same just your o date changes, and your temps are pretty high so i would think that you are pregnant but..only a test can tell and it may just still be to early for you, i would wait a couple days and try again


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck yes! Slh your temp went up! I can't wait for you to test! I love your dream! Mrs b I would wait to because your not sure when you ovulated


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Heck yes! Slh your temp went up! I can't wait for you to test! I love your dream! Mrs b I would wait to because your not sure when you ovulated

My signs for ovulation are pretty certain, p CBFM followed by temp rise, but your all right Im not going to test again x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry I was thinking of someone else but your temps looks great! Chin up dear? Use a different brand?


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Sorry I was thinking of someone else but your temps looks great! Chin up dear? Use a different brand?

No worries :) I will give it a rest over the weekend and maybe try next week if AFs a no show. Just frustrating to not know when she should arrive lol :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Howdo ladies :hi:
How's everyone doing? Missed y'all pook, slh, lul and gdane...I want to see some big fat BFPs here. I'm rooting for you! :hi: to the new joiners!

Well, the witch is dead (ding dong and all that) so I should be able to POAS from tomorrow. I have a dilemma though. Later this month I'm hopefully having an op - a breast reconstruction - and I don't know whether to go for it TTC wise or to have a month off...hmmm. Timing would be optimum as OH is off when I'll be peaking. But, if I was to get pg I guess a GA would affect things? So I don't know which way to go. I sort of feel like this is my month, if that doesn't sound too ridiculous...and time is of the essence. Any advice v. much appreciated.

Big :hugs: all round and hope your symptoms and charts are signs of good things to come :thumbup:.


----------



## Pookabear

I hope this is it for you Mrs.B

SLH & GDANE- I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you!!!

I am super crampy today as af will be here tomorrow as always on the same day!! I need to go to the store and get some feel better meds lol
Trying to think of a wonderful dinner to make and suprise my husband with since he had a bad night at work and is super stressed


----------



## Pookabear

Hey KeeKee glad your back and the witch is dead!! My witch is getting ready to say hello LOL

Hmm tough decision to make, but if you really feel like this is your month i would go for it, and ust maybe get blood work around the time before the surgery? how long after you think you will peak...do you thnk til you get the surgery??
Im not sure which i would go with ive been stuck in similar situations and its always a tough choice


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Howdo ladies :hi:
> How's everyone doing? Missed y'all pook, slh, lul and gdane...I want to see some big fat BFPs here. I'm rooting for you! :hi: to the new joiners!
> 
> Well, the witch is dead (ding dong and all that) so I should be able to POAS from tomorrow. I have a dilemma though. Later this month I'm hopefully having an op - a breast reconstruction - and I don't know whether to go for it TTC wise or to have a month off...hmmm. Timing would be optimum as OH is off when I'll be peaking. But, if I was to get pg I guess a GA would affect things? So I don't know which way to go. I sort of feel like this is my month, if that doesn't sound too ridiculous...and time is of the essence. Any advice v. much appreciated.
> 
> Big :hugs: all round and hope your symptoms and charts are signs of good things to come :thumbup:.

Yay, the witch is gone. 

When are you having the surgery? I don't think it would be a good idea to have it after ovulation because of the anesthetics. I don't think being under would be a good thing, but then again I'm not a doctor so I'm not sure.

How long before ovulation will you have it? It's only a day surgery, right? I'm sure the recovery from that type of a procedure wouldn't be that long. I think you should go for it because you won't be able to when you're pregnant. As long as you have it before ovulation, I don't think there would be a problem. Hopefully, you'll be able to bd the day after you get it done.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Will they do it of your pregnant? I just had to have some moles removed and was told they wouldn't do it if I was pregnant as the skin doesn't heal as well xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks so much for your replies girls :hugs:. I'm due to ov on 14th october and my op is on the 21st so...eek. I'd be 7DPO :nope:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

The timing is terrible! :cry:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

maybe call your ob/gyn and ask? or even your surgeon, just ask "if I was to get pregnant would there be any danger in having surgery?"


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> maybe call your ob/gyn and ask? or even your surgeon, just ask "if I was to get pregnant would there be any danger in having surgery?"

Think I'll do that, if only to put my mind at rest. I'll go ahead with the surgery because I've been waiting so long to finally have boobies again! Diagnosed with breast cancer 2 years ago, had a lumpectomy, then a mastectomy, treatment, then had a tissue expander inserted Jan 2011 to stretch the skin and muscle ready for the implant...so this op is the final stage and then I'll be whole again :thumbup:. 

Bah...think I might end up putting TTC on hold until afterwards. Thanks for all your support lovelies, you're the best! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh wow I'm so sorry to hear that. That's so scary. I'm glad your okay though. I had precancerous cells on my cervix removed last year and I was terrified, I couldn't even imagine what you went through.


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Oh wow I'm so sorry to hear that. That's so scary. I'm glad your okay though. I had precancerous cells on my cervix removed last year and I was terrified, I couldn't even imagine what you went through.

Thanks Gdane :hugs:. Weirdly I'm more stressed about the TTC than I ever was about the cancer :shrug:. They caught it early though so that was good. Think because I couldn't TTC while I was having treatment the pressure was off. Now it's well and truly on lol. Sorry to hear about your precancerous cells - that must have been very scary. Are you ok now though? :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yup all my check ups came back clear!


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Yup all my check ups came back clear!

Yay! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

OMG your profile pic is frightening! LoL. I was like doo do doooo....:paper: then :shock: lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> OMG your profile pic is frightening! LoL. I was like doo do doooo....:paper: then :shock: lol

LOL! It looks like my kitty, except he isn't orange and he doesn't have the massive fangs...but he's still scary :devil:.
It's my hallowe'en avatar. Rar!


----------



## SLH

KeeKee, I'm sorry you had to go through that awful thing. A friend of the family had breast cancer and had to have both of her breasts removed and I remember how scary it was for everyone. 

That's a really tough decision. I think you should call the doctor and ask. I would hold off TTC if I were you just for one month until after your surgery. 

Your avatar is totally scary lol. I hope to soon have an avatar of my puppy in his Halloween costume. He's going to be Superman. Well, that is if I can get him to cooperate with me LOL.

Pook, I'm sorry you husband had a crappy day at work. I'm sure his job is extremely stressful. The funnest part of AF for me is the drugs LOL. I hope her visit is painless and quick.


----------



## Pookabear

KeeKee - I too am so sorry that you had to deal with that also, I'm so glad tat things have gotten better for you, as much as it sucks just to be safe maybe just take the month off ttc, but maybe next month will be your month!!
I like the profile pic hehe scary though, i have two cats and they are like my babies 

Slh- thanks I think the hubby is better now temporarily at least..his job can be very stressful at times supervisor other people and taking responsiblilty for their mistakes etc.. but i cooked dinner and desert and he seems better for now..of course i ate a lot of super bad for me food since AF happend to show herself totally this afternoon along with major cramps!! I hope the rest of the days are painful..tomorrow im going to try to go to the gym and do zumba never tried it but maybe it will help me to forget about af? I hope so...
Looking forward to stalk SLH,Gdane, and Luls charts in the morning LOL I am officially a chart stalker now


----------



## Pookabear

if you get af in the afternoon, do you usually count next day and cd1? just wondering cause i usually get mine in the morning but today it was in the afternoon


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> if you get af in the afternoon, do you usually count next day and cd1? just wondering cause i usually get mine in the morning but today it was in the afternoon

Was it full flow that requires a tampon or a pad? If so then you would count this as day one. Tomorrow morning you could hold the m button on your monitor until it reads cycle day 2.

I think I'm going to have a huge temperature drop tomorrow. I have been experiencing minor period cramps since 6dpo, and I know 6dpo is too early for implantation and I don't think it's the same as period cramps. I'm totally bummed. It looks like I will be going onto cycle 5 with the CBFM :cry:


----------



## Pookabear

You never know slh- implantation can happen at 6po from what i have read! 6 to 12 days so it is possible so keep your chin up, I just have been using a very thin pany liner, sorry for getting graphic lol Ill just count tomorrow as cd1 because it would match up with my lp and your right i usually wait until i need a full pad or tampon so ill count tomorrow as day 1....
SLh I dont think your temp is going to drop i think it will stay the same or rise but if it does drop i thnk it will only be a tiny bit
Don't count yourself out yet you still have time and your temps are amazing ...even if it isnt your month your temps look like they should which is a great sign that your time is coming...but this could be it for you!!!


----------



## SLH

Thanks. I hope that if I'm not pregnant that my luteal phase will be longer. I hope the high temperatures mean that my body is returning to normal and it will happen soon. 
I have been reading about period cramps in early pregnancy, and apparently it's quite common because your uterus is stretching. I'm hoping and praying that's what it is lol. I haven't noticed any specs today which is good and yesterday I could have sworn that I saw them before I wiped :dohh: I can be such a moron sometimes lol. 

I don't think anything on this website is graphic LOL. How much more personal can we get with people we don't know.

I hope that this is the last time you see AF for a while!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Duffy

Hi I started using my cbfm this month I'm hoping to Ovulate soon  can you add me to your list?


----------



## Duffy

p.s ignore the tickler its not correct I need to fix it


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Il add you but need to know your test date along with everyone elses! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH, Pook and Gdane - just wanted to say again thanks for your kind words and your support. Really appreciate it :hugs:.

SLH - FXed for you girl, hang on in there you're not out yet! Really hoping this is your month :thumbup:. Can't wait to see your puppy in his superman costume! Too cute.

Pook - so sorry the witch got you :growlmad: :hugs:. I too always count CD #1 as the first day of full red flow. 

Gdane - hope the vampire kitty is getting less scary! 

Lul - where are you??!! What's happening?

AFM I'm CD #6 and POASing so hurrah for that. Think I will give this month a miss and be a sensible girl and go for November and all that that month brings. I want a :bfp: for Christmas for all of us!
:dust:


----------



## SLH

Well, I'm out. My temperature took a huge dive today which means that tomorrow it will be even lower and then the next day I should be getting AF. I have awful cramps that have lasted all night and are still with me today. I'm feeling so sad and infertile. 

Keekee, that's a good idea. I don't think you should wait any longer to have your surgery. 

I hope we all get our bfp's by Christmas too, but I'm not feeling optimistic at all.


----------



## Duffy

I'm not sure what my testing date is right now I need to caculate it out when I get home from work I will post it. 

Don't lose hope ladies anything is always possible


----------



## SLH

Welcome Duffy, I hope that the CBFM works fast for you.


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome Duffy!!

Slh- your temp did go down but its not way down and it could very well shoot right back up so still dont quite count yourself out yet!! I am definetly on cycle day 1 today LOL I will say even though i get that horrible spotting my cycles are pretty regular so far using th cbfm well i o'd on the same cd the last two mnths and the month before a few days early but nothing major..
I went to my firsts zumba class this morning and loved it!! It was hard work but now today I feel so refreshed...it helped with my crampiness too!!
Ladies keep your chin up, there is still time to get that bfp!!
KeeKee- your very welcome.. you will probably get your bfp in November after you are all healed up


----------



## Pookabear

gdane your chart still looks good, temp going back up


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks it's the same pattern as another month though. We're going out for my birthday tonight so hopefully its the last time I can get drunk in a long time. I need it. Got into it with my mil today


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh I think you still have a chance your temp is just where it was two days ago


----------



## Pookabear

Enjoy yourself gdane I know you need it with all the stress you have had! Have a great timre


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Four days ago sorry and it's even a little higher than that :dust:


----------



## SLH

I hope you have a great time Gdane. Thanks for the encouragement, but I took a FRER and it was negative of course.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Welcome Duffy!!
> 
> Slh- your temp did go down but its not way down and it could very well shoot right back up so still dont quite count yourself out yet!! I am definetly on cycle day 1 today LOL I will say even though i get that horrible spotting my cycles are pretty regular so far using th cbfm well i o'd on the same cd the last two mnths and the month before a few days early but nothing major..
> I went to my firsts zumba class this morning and loved it!! It was hard work but now today I feel so refreshed...it helped with my crampiness too!!
> Ladies keep your chin up, there is still time to get that bfp!!
> KeeKee- your very welcome.. you will probably get your bfp in November after you are all healed up

I don't think I could do zumba. I never have enough energy and I have asthma. I couldn't imagine doing anything like that while AF is with me. I have the worst cramps which makes it impossible for me to move. lol. I'm glad it took the crampiness away for you. Are you going to go back, and if so how often? 

I hope that we get our bfp's before Halloween.


----------



## Pookabear

I usually have the worst cramps ever as well but I have medication for that now that helps, not 100 percent but moret than anything else! I usually crawl up into a ball and cry when i have af because im in so much pain, and can hardly sleep..but excersize helps somewhat..if you can move enough to get that far lol i have a hard time a lot of times and can't with no meds..
I usually run with my husband in the summers but with our wedding this year after that i kind of slacked off, i also have asthma and i used to smoke which was a dumb choice but mine mainly acts up when its cold out side or if i have a cold it gets pretty bad., i am so glad i quit smoking and am healthier, I have gained weight but putting down those yucky smokes was well worth it. as a child i had it severe but i have kind of grown out of that for the most part, I figured even though i have a workout room in my home that it wouldn't be good enough to keep me going this winter because when it gets cold i usually slack off and you gain worse then if you never started when you stop it seems.. so I tried out this 7 day pass at this gym not to far from my house, just to see if i like it.. its 20 a month and that includes all the classes they offer which is mainly what i wanted because i can do treadmill and such at home if i wanted, although i hate running on the treadmill but i dont mind walking on it lol so today was zumba and it was awesome and challenging since im not in the shape i was in this spring lol but each day they have 2-5 classes at all different times of the day and I'm going to try them all out this week, well whatever ones that i can...I plan on going back monday but i thnk its a different class .. then if i like it all i may start going just because i feel better when im active and it will give me something to do since i have no life when the hubby is at work at times lol. 
Sorry I'm rambling LOL


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I usually have the worst cramps ever as well but I have medication for that now that helps, not 100 percent but moret than anything else! I usually crawl up into a ball and cry when i have af because im in so much pain, and can hardly sleep..but excersize helps somewhat..if you can move enough to get that far lol i have a hard time a lot of times and can't with no meds..
> I usually run with my husband in the summers but with our wedding this year after that i kind of slacked off, i also have asthma and i used to smoke which was a dumb choice but mine mainly acts up when its cold out side or if i have a cold it gets pretty bad., i am so glad i quit smoking and am healthier, I have gained weight but putting down those yucky smokes was well worth it. as a child i had it severe but i have kind of grown out of that for the most part, I figured even though i have a workout room in my home that it wouldn't be good enough to keep me going this winter because when it gets cold i usually slack off and you gain worse then if you never started when you stop it seems.. so I tried out this 7 day pass at this gym not to far from my house, just to see if i like it.. its 20 a month and that includes all the classes they offer which is mainly what i wanted because i can do treadmill and such at home if i wanted, although i hate running on the treadmill but i dont mind walking on it lol so today was zumba and it was awesome and challenging since im not in the shape i was in this spring lol but each day they have 2-5 classes at all different times of the day and I'm going to try them all out this week, well whatever ones that i can...I plan on going back monday but i thnk its a different class .. then if i like it all i may start going just because i feel better when im active and it will give me something to do since i have no life when the hubby is at work at times lol.
> Sorry I'm rambling LOL

I used to smoke too. I quit four years ago and it was one of the best decisions I have made. Quitting made me feel so much better. The thing that helped me quit were suckers and because I couldn't find sugar free ones, I gained about 10lbs. Now the only exercise I get is from walking my dog. 

I had a membership for the YMCA once. I always had a lot of fun until I would have trouble catching my breath. I have all year round allergies that cause the asthma. At the time I couldn't lose any weight because I was on Depo Provera. No matter what I did the weight wouldn't come off. It wasn't until I came off of it that I lost it. If you're ever thinking of BC don't choose that one. I had horrible side effects. 

I have no life either...lol. I like the rambling.


----------



## Pookabear

I was on dep provera at one point too, and it caused me to gain 30 lbs that i could not lose etc. I was also on so many different pills at times and also the nuva ring they had to keep switching me to find the right one .. was on bc for most of my life because i was prone to ovarian cysts and it was the only thing that kept them away or shrunk them! And i told myself the only way i would ever get on any other bc again is if i know for sure that i wont no children I dont want to go through that again... I gained about 20lbs bbut i also got into a happy relationship too and at the time was only 88 lbs or so when i quit lol so i needed to put on some weight and am so much healthier since i have.. Im not so much unhappy with my weight i just like being somewhat tone ...and i like rambling too thats all i do sometimes LOL Ooooh i bet the ymca would have been fun, but I totally understand the breathing problems would have ruined that in no time! ughhh so sorry to hear that you have those horrible allergies I have some in the summer for the most part and sometimes have a hard time breathing due to allergies then, but its nothing untolerable unless its a really bad day outside for allergies..


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks it's the same pattern as another month though. We're going out for my birthday tonight so hopefully its the last time I can get drunk in a long time. I need it. Got into it with my mil today

Do you think the pattern is what matters? mil's can be difficult. :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Thanks for the warm welcome  

My testing date will be ( 20 oct ) 

I'm off tomorrow so I can dip my own stick my boyfriends been doing it. I leave for work at five in the morning and it won't let me test that early. I hope this is my month I'm pulling out the big guns by using my cbfm. 

I'm so tired so I'm off to bed ladies.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I dont know if it's the pattern that matters just sayin lol anything can happen until af shows. Slh your temp is looking good I can't wait to see tomorrow. I had a great time last Night. Definitely needed. I fine know how accurate my temp is because I usually take it at 345am but went to bed after 1am and was drinking but didn't get drunk. so I took it at like 6am was 98.4 then fell sleep and took it at like 10am and it was 98.4 to so I think it should be okay. Not stressing about it. Tomorrow is what matters. Dh is thinking af is on her way. Who knows. At lest I will be able to drink when we go to the concert in a few weeks and it will be perfect timing because I will ovulate right around that time.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

If I am missing anyones updates on page 356 please let me know


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gdane - no update from me yet I'm afraid, still playing the waiting game :) x


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Gdane - no update from me yet I'm afraid, still playing the waiting game :) x

Your chart is looking good for 14dpo!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wow mrs b your chart is awesome!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I dont know if it's the pattern that matters just sayin lol anything can happen until af shows. Slh your temp is looking good I can't wait to see tomorrow. I had a great time last Night. Definitely needed. I fine know how accurate my temp is because I usually take it at 345am but went to bed after 1am and was drinking but didn't get drunk. so I took it at like 6am was 98.4 then fell sleep and took it at like 10am and it was 98.4 to so I think it should be okay. Not stressing about it. Tomorrow is what matters. Dh is thinking af is on her way. Who knows. At lest I will be able to drink when we go to the concert in a few weeks and it will be perfect timing because I will ovulate right around that time.

I think my temperature tomorrow will take a dive, but we will see. My period cramps are only getting worse :( I was surprised my temp didn't fall drastically today like it always does at 10dpo I was expecting it to. It seems that other women on my depo thread had their luteal phase get longer by a day every cycle, so I'm thinking the same thing is happening to me which is a good thing. I would love to see my luteal phase get to 12 days or higher.

I remember when I went to the wedding I drank and my temperature the next day went way way down. Maybe your temperature is really higher than it should be today. I still think I'm right about October, Gdane!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thank ya ma'am! We will see tomorrow last cycle it dropped on 11dpo for me! Hopefully it's october for all of us.


----------



## SpringerS

I've a question about how the sticks look, especially for people who remember the first month, as I believe the monitor stops asking for so many sticks after the first month. 

I'm on my first month and I got my peak on day 19 and 20 after 5 days of highs. This morning, day 21, it asked me for a stick and dropped me back to high, which I assume is normal. But I have a question about the sticks. On days 14-18 the sticks had a strong - middling oestrogen line and a weak Lh line. But on day 19 I had a very strong Lh line with a weak oestrogen line. Which was a good sign I think. 

On day 20 the stick looked very similar to day 19 but this morning the Lh line was almost gone and the oestrogen line was stronger than it had been on the peak days. Is that a bad sign? I know that a weak oestrogen line means that my oestrogen levels are high, so if the line has gotten stronger it means my oestrogen levels have dropped. But my CBFM book suggested that if you are pregnant your oestrogen levels will stay high.


----------



## SLH

I guess tomorrows temps don't count because AF just came. I am in the worst pain ever!


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Wow mrs b your chart is awesome!




SLH said:


> Your chart is looking good for 14dpo!!!

Thanks Ladies, just waiting it out ATM, lots of 'symptoms' that I thought I was experiencing have all disappeared.

My temp goes down with alcohol too, I thought it should have gone the other way and gone up but it seems not. x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Springers you can go back a few pages I posted a bunch of my sticks. The lows after my peaks look the same as before the peak. 

Slh I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Mrsb when are you testing again? I think tomorrow with fmu for you.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> I guess tomorrows temps don't count because AF just came. I am in the worst pain ever!

Oh no sorry SLH :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I got some more 10mIU sticks yesterday so I will try again tomorrow morning


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Wonder how lullaby is doing and wookie and the rest of those girls. Lull hadn't updated her chart in three days!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower: Promise im not ignoring you! i have just come back from a lovely weekend away with dh for our 5th wedding anniversary, i have stopped temping as ff cant decide when i ovulated:growlmad: im either 8dpo or 11dpo:wacko: friday i was feeling sick all day, saturday af type cramps and today nausea, fatigue cramps on and off and very gassy and not eaten since breakfast:wacko: i did a frer test this morning and bfn:shrug: i now feel stupid for doing a test so early.

Hope everyone is ok? not managed to catch up properly yet, we need some BFP'S we do!!! :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hi lull! Hope you had a great weekened! Can't wait to get away in a few weekends with mine.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Hi lull! Hope you had a great weekened! Can't wait to get away in a few weekends with mine.

Thanks Gdane, we had a lovely weekend thankyou, went soo quickly, your weekend will soon be here, time is flying by and hopefully you will be going with little :baby: your chart looks very promising.

Im having really bad af type cramps as im typing this to you with some mild lower back pain:cry: i really feel its too early for af to come.


----------



## SLH

Thanks everyone! At least now I can move on to a brand new cycle. I hope my doctor will be able to help me. I hope there's some kind of medicine that helps with lpd's. I have heard Clomid does, but I don't expect to be prescribed it so soon and I will be on CD4 when I see them. Which sucks because I wanted a cycle day 3 test lol.

Mrs. B, I can't wait to see your test results.

Lullabybarb, I'm glad to see you back! Happy anniversary! It may be still early to test.

Pook, now we can be cycle buddies and even maybe O buddies.


----------



## SLH

SpringerS said:


> I've a question about how the sticks look, especially for people who remember the first month, as I believe the monitor stops asking for so many sticks after the first month.
> 
> I'm on my first month and I got my peak on day 19 and 20 after 5 days of highs. This morning, day 21, it asked me for a stick and dropped me back to high, which I assume is normal. But I have a question about the sticks. On days 14-18 the sticks had a strong - middling oestrogen line and a weak Lh line. But on day 19 I had a very strong Lh line with a weak oestrogen line. Which was a good sign I think.
> 
> On day 20 the stick looked very similar to day 19 but this morning the Lh line was almost gone and the oestrogen line was stronger than it had been on the peak days. Is that a bad sign? I know that a weak oestrogen line means that my oestrogen levels are high, so if the line has gotten stronger it means my oestrogen levels have dropped. But my CBFM book suggested that if you are pregnant your oestrogen levels will stay high.

That's normal. My sticks do the same thing after I peak.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Thanks everyone! At least now I can move on to a brand new cycle. I hope my doctor will be able to help me. I hope there's some kind of medicine that helps with lpd's. I have heard Clomid does, but I don't expect to be prescribed it so soon and I will be on CD4 when I see them. Which sucks because I wanted a cycle day 3 test lol.
> 
> Mrs. B, I can't wait to see your test results.
> 
> Lullabybarb, I'm glad to see you back! Happy anniversary! It may be still early to test.
> 
> Pook, now we can be cycle buddies and even maybe O buddies.

Thanks Hun:flower:

Im so sorry that evil witch got you:nope: i will be cheering you on in your new cycle:dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw SLH :hugs: sorry the hag bag got to you but good that you're positive about moving onto the next cycle :thumbup:.

Lul - happy anniversary! Good to see you back with us.

Pook, Gdane, wookie, Mrs B and anyone else I forgot to mention - hello! :hi:

AFM, CD # 7 and still on lows, if my cycle follows the last one I should get high on CD # 10 and peak on # 11 and # 12 so here's hoping! Not that I'm TTCing, just good to know that things are on schedule :winkwink:.


----------



## SLH

Thanks KeeKee.

That's good that you are still using your CBFM. I'm not sure if not using it would mess it up or not.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Thanks KeeKee.
> 
> That's good that you are still using your CBFM. I'm not sure if not using it would mess it up or not.

Yeah I wondered that. So I thought I might as well carry on this month and see what this cycle brings, still temping and charting. I don't mind, I kind of like POASing :blush:. It makes me feel proactive :thumbup:. Still hate checking CM though, I find it confusing deciding what's what :shrug:.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Thanks KeeKee.
> 
> That's good that you are still using your CBFM. I'm not sure if not using it would mess it up or not.
> 
> Yeah I wondered that. So I thought I might as well carry on this month and see what this cycle brings, still temping and charting. I don't mind, I kind of like POASing :blush:. It makes me feel proactive :thumbup:. Still hate checking CM though, I find it confusing deciding what's what :shrug:.Click to expand...

I like POASing too. I just don't like to pee on pregnancy tests lol. Sometimes checking CM is annoying. I can usually tell when I have sticky and creamy CM, but watery and EWCM are the tough ones. I sometimes wonder if my EWCM is actually sperm because I get it the day following sex. I'm never sure if it's left overs or not. FF says that if you can stretch it with your fingers and it doesn't break apart then it's semen and mine stretches okay, but I always still wonder lol. I don't think I have ever had water CM. A couple of times I thought I had it, but I wasn't sure if it was watery CM or urine LOL.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I like POASing too. I just don't like to pee on pregnancy tests lol. Sometimes checking CM is annoying. I can usually tell when I have sticky and creamy CM, but watery and EWCM are the tough ones. I sometimes wonder if my EWCM is actually sperm because I get it the day following sex. I'm never sure if it's left overs or not. FF says that if you can stretch it with your fingers and it doesn't break apart then it's semen and mine stretches okay, but I always still wonder lol. I don't think I have ever had water CM. A couple of times I thought I had it, but I wasn't sure if it was watery CM or urine LOL.

Lol...I haven't had to do a HPT yet and I'm not looking forward to it :nope:. Unless I really, really feel like I'm pg...
I had EWCM last cycle but not for long, I find mine is creamy most of the time and rarely watery. Although sometimes I feel like I've peed myself so maybe that's it? :haha: Either that or it's my age :blush:.
Oh this TTC lark is so complicated. And I didn't get a dip before AF which I was a bit narked about. I knew it was coming and still my temps are up and down. Damn it!
Righto, I must go to bed...keep putting it off thinking 'I'll just have a look and see if there are any more posts'.

Catch up with y'all soon! Take care of yourself :hugs:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That's really weird that your temp never dropped before af hmmm....you do have open dots though. Weird.


----------



## SLH

My temps didn't really drop before AF either. They did a bit the other day, but they were still higher than they ever have been and they are way above my cover line. I'm confused. I wonder if it has anything to do with the climate change for me. The days are now shorter.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Can I pretty please join the group? I will be officially starting TTC on this next cycle....less than 2 weeks away! :) DH will be home soon and I've already started with my CBFM so that it's used to my system and hopefully we will hit it on the head. I have 1 month in dry run on CBFM. :) I'm so excited!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well I tested and still :bfn: just a quick update while I get ready for work xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Welcome lekker.

Mrs b you never know.,

My temp went down. expect af in the next couple of days


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies...mind if I pop in? I too am using the CBFM, this is my 2nd month...today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a high yet, I usually do by now. I'm taking vitamin B complex, hoping it would bring o forward and it did not. I'm worried its what's causing the delay?? Should I stop taking it mid cycle or just keep on taking it anyway? Has anyone ever gone from Low to peak using the monitor? I know your not suppose to read the sticks but I can't help it :dohh: My estrogen line is getting lighter but my LH line isn't doing anything! :( I am a little crampy today too...I'm so confused!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I have seen other girls go straight from low to peAk I've also seen just highs but the girl still ovulated. Just keep bding I suppose. Off topic but I see your daughters name is kaiya my dogs name is kaya...just spelled different!


----------



## SLH

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi ladies...mind if I pop in? I too am using the CBFM, this is my 2nd month...today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a high yet, I usually do by now. I'm taking vitamin B complex, hoping it would bring o forward and it did not. I'm worried its what's causing the delay?? Should I stop taking it mid cycle or just keep on taking it anyway? Has anyone ever gone from Low to peak using the monitor? I know your not suppose to read the sticks but I can't help it :dohh: My estrogen line is getting lighter but my LH line isn't doing anything! :( I am a little crampy today too...I'm so confused!

Vitamin B caused my ovulation to be 3 days late. I think it might have helped my LP though because after 2 months of stopping it my LP went from 11 to 9 days. 

I know they say you shouldn't read the sticks, but I do all of the time. I have used the monitor 4 times, so I'm getting good with my sticks. You wouldn't notice the LH line doing anything until you're getting closer to peaking. The estrogen line gets lighter when your monitor starts to change from low to high. When your monitor peaks, the estrogen line gets lighter and lighter and the LH line becomes darker. 

It is possible to go from low to peak, and I have seen people get pregnant when that happens. 

I hope you don't have to use the monitor for as long as I have been using it.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Welcome lekker.
> 
> Mrs b you never know.,
> 
> My temp went down. expect af in the next couple of days

Hopefully, it's not AF. I'm just full of hope lol. If you get AF within a couple of days, you'll more than likely ovulate in October and if you get pregnant psychic star would be right. I'm ovulating around October 24 and Cheri22 said October. lol. I so don't believe in this stuff, but I hope they're right.


----------



## SLH

Mrs.B. said:


> Well I tested and still :bfn: just a quick update while I get ready for work xx

Your temperatures are still looking good. I wonder if it's just going to take you longer than usual to get a bfp.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

SLH said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...mind if I pop in? I too am using the CBFM, this is my 2nd month...today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a high yet, I usually do by now. I'm taking vitamin B complex, hoping it would bring o forward and it did not. I'm worried its what's causing the delay?? Should I stop taking it mid cycle or just keep on taking it anyway? Has anyone ever gone from Low to peak using the monitor? I know your not suppose to read the sticks but I can't help it :dohh: My estrogen line is getting lighter but my LH line isn't doing anything! :( I am a little crampy today too...I'm so confused!
> 
> Vitamin B caused my ovulation to be 3 days late. I think it might have helped my LP though because after 2 months of stopping it my LP went from 11 to 9 days.
> 
> I know they say you shouldn't read the sticks, but I do all of the time. I have used the monitor 4 times, so I'm getting good with my sticks. You wouldn't notice the LH line doing anything until you're getting closer to peaking. The estrogen line gets lighter when your monitor starts to change from low to high. When your monitor peaks, the estrogen line gets lighter and lighter and the LH line becomes darker.
> 
> It is possible to go from low to peak, and I have seen people get pregnant when that happens.
> 
> I hope you don't have to use the monitor for as long as I have been using it.Click to expand...

Thanks SLH. Can you have a look at my chart (click on my ticker) and see what you make of my erratic temps the past few days. I haven't done anything different this cycle other than take the B complex, I temp at 5:30am every morning too. It looks to me like my body wants to o but then it stops? I could be wrong I'm fairly new to temping, this is only my 3rd cycle doing it. Do you think I should still keep taking the B complex to finish out this cycle? I don't know what would happen if I just stopped? Maybe I'd finally o! :haha:


----------



## SLH

1cre8tivgrl said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...mind if I pop in? I too am using the CBFM, this is my 2nd month...today is CD14 and I still haven't gotten a high yet, I usually do by now. I'm taking vitamin B complex, hoping it would bring o forward and it did not. I'm worried its what's causing the delay?? Should I stop taking it mid cycle or just keep on taking it anyway? Has anyone ever gone from Low to peak using the monitor? I know your not suppose to read the sticks but I can't help it :dohh: My estrogen line is getting lighter but my LH line isn't doing anything! :( I am a little crampy today too...I'm so confused!
> 
> Vitamin B caused my ovulation to be 3 days late. I think it might have helped my LP though because after 2 months of stopping it my LP went from 11 to 9 days.
> 
> I know they say you shouldn't read the sticks, but I do all of the time. I have used the monitor 4 times, so I'm getting good with my sticks. You wouldn't notice the LH line doing anything until you're getting closer to peaking. The estrogen line gets lighter when your monitor starts to change from low to high. When your monitor peaks, the estrogen line gets lighter and lighter and the LH line becomes darker.
> 
> It is possible to go from low to peak, and I have seen people get pregnant when that happens.
> 
> I hope you don't have to use the monitor for as long as I have been using it.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks SLH. Can you have a look at my chart (click on my ticker) and see what you make of my erratic temps the past few days. I haven't done anything different this cycle other than take the B complex, I temp at 5:30am every morning too. It looks to me like my body wants to o but then it stops? I could be wrong I'm fairly new to temping, this is only my 3rd cycle doing it. Do you think I should still keep taking the B complex to finish out this cycle? I don't know what would happen if I just stopped? Maybe I'd finally o! :haha:Click to expand...

I don't think your temperatures look that erratic. I also don't think your body tried to O because your temperatures have never gotten any higher. They might have rised a bit, but they never got higher than any of your other temperatures.

When I noticed that I was ovulating late, I stopped taking the vitamin B and nothing happened until months later which is now. I ovulated like 3 days after I stopped taking it. You could stop taking it and then start to take it again after you ovulate. I'm not sure how well it works when you take it on and off, but maybe it would be better to take it only after ovulation. I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Pookabear

Slh that's right we may be o buddies yay! Then we can go throught the madness day by day together lol .. I am only on day 3 but this month af kind of stopped...she just may be playing peekaboo she does that sometimes lol


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh that's right we may be o buddies yay! Then we can go throught the madness day by day together lol .. I am only on day 3 but this month af kind of stopped...she just may be playing peekaboo she does that sometimes lol

She stopped? When did she stop? How long does she usually stop for? I'm only a day behind you, so we will be peeing on sticks together LOL.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I called doc she said she could refer me to a specialist right now if I want, but if not then she wants to keep me on clomid for the next two cycles and if no bfp then she wants to see me to see where we want to go from there. I'm waiting because I'm in limbo with insurance. I have my old jobs insurance right now as far as I know for the rest of october. Then I have to get short term insurance for two months then my new jobs insurance will kick in, in January. Stupid insurance. Then they probably won't cover anything anyways. I have to talk to my dh about what we want to do if no bfp by then. Or what we want to do right now. I think we need to wait two more cycles until I get on my permanent insurance at least before we see a specialist. I don't know if I'm ready to admit I need a specialist. I'm so sick of trying. I wish I could be one of those people that can give up.

As for the itching my doc said to use monistat as soon as I ovulate or start getting itchy. They don't think it would be causing recurring bfn.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh she stopped today usually just for a bit but I haven't seen her today...maybe because I been using tampons?? And usually use pads sounds weird but I don't know lol
or maybe because I started back to working out?? I like the idea that she stopped but hope its ok that she did


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh she stopped today usually just for a bit but I haven't seen her today...maybe because I been using tampons?? And usually use pads sounds weird but I don't know lol
> or maybe because I started back to working out?? I like the idea that she stopped but hope its ok that she did

I wonder if it's because of working out. When I was in dance when I was younger we would go away for weekends and work out like crazy and sometimes my periods would stop. Hopefully, she comes back and finishes up for you.

Gdane, you'll probably get pregnant soon. I think the Clomid will work for you. If you do need treatment, I hope insurance pays for it. 

My insurance with the government only covers doctor visits and some tests like ultrasounds, HSG's, Laps and other things. When it comes to treatments like drugs, IUI's, IVF's..., it's not covered. I doubt my husbands work would cover it either, so if comes down to that we'll have to pay for it out of our own pocket. Gee, I hope I don't need anything like IVF because we would have to pay tens of thousands of dollars. IVF's can be partially covered, but that's only if your tubes are blocked. They will only take like $2000 off and only cover you for up to 3 procedures. Also, by law here they can only take a maximum of 2 eggs from you to do IVF, so no triplets or quads for me LOL.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I just can't wait to join you ladies in all the testing and the 2WW. I have 10 days til AF shows. I'm so ready because when she shows up is about the time DH will be home from deployment. Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks slh I hope it works I really dont want to go through everything. This has been way too long. 

Lekker it'll be here before you know it! Just try and keep yourself busy


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks slh I hope it works I really dont want to go through everything. This has been way too long.
> 
> Lekker it'll be here before you know it! Just try and keep yourself busy

It has been too long for me too. I'm coming up to a year (sort of), and am sick of waiting. 

Lekker, I hope you don't have to use your CBFM and get a BFP before


----------



## Mrs.B.

My chart is confusing me even more this morning. My temps gone up again! 

Hope you all ok today xx


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> My chart is confusing me even more this morning. My temps gone up again!
> 
> Hope you all ok today xx

 Wow! your chart looks very promising:happydance: have you done a test yet?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs b what brand of tests are you using?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp went up .1 but I'm still expecting af any moment.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook are you positive you aren't pregnant ? My mom was just telling me she head a weird period with one of us kids y then found put she was p pregnant


----------



## Pookabear

Pretty sure only because af was pretty heavy and my bbs gurt before my period and then went away when I got af like they always do... af is still gone, it seems it went away and lightened up when I started working out so I guessing that is what it is...it happend once before a while back when I was working out so now I wonder if I had a good enough af lol I told my dr the one other time it happend and he said it doesn't matter as long as I get it for a full day which seemed werid for me... my temp also dropped below the coverline so I doubt it but it would be an awesome story if I was being I decided to take my mind off it a bit and start working out lol


----------



## SLH

Gdnae, you're not out until AF gets here, but it does look like you're out from your chart. But then again, I didn't think I was out from my chart this cycle, so you never know you might not be out.

Pook, I'm glad AF is gone. I hope she stays away and doesn't play peekaboo with you.

Mrs. B, what kind of test did you use? Are you taking anything like progesterone that would delay AF? 

How is everyone else doing?

I, for some reason, am in the worst pain that I have ever been in while having AF. I don't get it. Even my super strong pain medication isn't really working. I have a feeling that this AF will be longer than 3 days. I wonder if the vitamin B shortened AF and now that I haven't been taking it for 3 months, it's completely out of my system which is why AF is bad and my LP got shorter.


----------



## _Nell

Firstly sorry for butting in on your thread - I was drawn to it as it's titled about CBFM and I use one, but I see you ladies are more chatting generally :flower:

I work with dogs and tbh I can't not post when I read G'dane understandably stressed about her doggies :flower:

G'dane - when you say it's not food, I'm sorry to repeat but that really is one of the most likely culprits. Food that's too rich or too much quantity typically give diahorrea and repeat bouts of upset tums. You might want to look at switching to a kibble, ideally not a chicken based one (v common for dogs to have allergies to chicken in kibble) and one that isn't full of fillers that aggravate a sensitive intestinal tract so no wheat, corn or grain fillers. What breeds do you have and what/how much do you feed currently?

Vets fees and meds for re-current colitis (which it sounds like is what's happening with your dogs) gets crazy expensive. At the first signs of a bout of being excessively 'loose' you can starve them for 24hours (this takes guts and tbh I rarely do this with my own but it is the best measure) then gradually reintroduce several small meals a day of a bland home made diet of rice and a small amount of protein - whitefish/chicken/fish. After a few days gradually reintroduce their normal doggy food, if it's kibble add water to soften it first as this is easier to digest then, a few days later you can go back to normal. This sounds such a lot of work i know but doing just once or twice when they're sick really pays off in eliminating future problems and you can avoid the vets too......getting diahorrea repeatedly makes their intestines sensitive and easy to aggravate making them more prone to another bout real easy.
If that is too much work for you then you might want to at least try a product call pro-kolin (from animal pharmacies online) - it's a paste you pop on their food and helps firm them up fast.

Definitely take the advice of restricting them to 1 room when you're out or a kennel/pen/crate, cleaning carpets is no fun.

Lastly, has your vet checked them over for other sources of the problem, worms, guardia, or other bacteria that is re-occuring?

Feel free to PM me if you wish and once again apolgies for just dropping in with unsolicited advise :blush: I love dogs and hate to hear of people struggling, we've all been there :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

They have been on grain free corn free f food for a long time lamb and rice. The food was recommended by the great dane lady a dog trainer and another girl that items great danes thanks for your input k I'm not sure what evelse I can do. The vet tests them for everything it was a bacteria this time. They have had parasites and worm s too


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I do keep them in once room now. I kept my older one out because she licked her self raw when we kept her in the kennel. The pup is in her kennel now. The older one is locked in the laundry room but we left her out to help with her anxiety and we could trust her and they haven't gotten sick in a long time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry I have taken so long to reply to the questions, I left my phone at home all day :dohh:

I have jsut been using 10mIU internet cheapies x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Use afrer I have heard of false negative from those


----------



## Mrs.B.

:dohh: I thought those were a frer as theyre 10mIU?? :dohh:

What do I need? x


----------



## _Nell

Gdane - How did I not guess they were Danes from your name! :) It's good they haven't gotten sick in a long time, I hope this has just been a blip for them and you have no more carpet cleaning for a long time. I think we all wonder how we'll cope with a baby and dogs, I suppose only time will tell. My worry is dog hair, it's everywhere.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Frer is a first response early result. 

Nell: you would be surprised how many people ask me that lol. I hope it was just a blip too thank you for your help. How long have you been using your monitor? Feel free to join us!


----------



## Pookabear

Well af must have beard me speak of her lol, she is back but its really light like the end of af so yay for that!


----------



## SLH

That's good that she's finishing up. I hope mine finishes up soon. I was in the worst pain today. I don't ever remember being in so much pain. I went to my GP today for narcotics like I do every month, and she's pretty sure I have endometriosis. I hope she's wrong.

So, what you guys think of baby and bumps new layout? I like it but I'm finding the website very slow now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH said:


> That's good that she's finishing up. I hope mine finishes up soon. I was in the worst pain today. I don't ever remember being in so much pain. I went to my GP today for narcotics like I do every month, and she's pretty sure I have endometriosis. I hope she's wrong.
> 
> So, what you guys think of baby and bumps new layout? I like it but I'm finding the website very slow now.

Hope she is wrong for you and I am finding it painfully slow too x


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> That's good that she's finishing up. I hope mine finishes up soon. I was in the worst pain today. I don't ever remember being in so much pain. I went to my GP today for narcotics like I do every month, and she's pretty sure I have endometriosis. I hope she's wrong.
> 
> So, what you guys think of baby and bumps new layout? I like it but I'm finding the website very slow now.
> 
> Hope she is wrong for you and I am finding it painfully slow too xClick to expand...

Superdrug are doing buy one get one free on frer hun:flower: fingers crossed for you!

https://www.superdrug.com/pregnancy-kits/first-response-pregnancy-test-double-pack/invt/746164/


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou for the link I have just ordered some :) x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I like the layout but it is super slow. O hope you don't slh


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> That's good that she's finishing up. I hope mine finishes up soon. I was in the worst pain today. I don't ever remember being in so much pain. I went to my GP today for narcotics like I do every month, and she's pretty sure I have endometriosis. I hope she's wrong.
> 
> So, what you guys think of baby and bumps new layout? I like it but I'm finding the website very slow now.

Lol:haha: i thought it was my laptop being slow:haha: did not realise it was bnb:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

Slh- I hope not!!!! I have a very mild case of endometreosis and I didn't know until I had an ovarian surgery in 2006, they say that there was some behind my uterus and sometimes I wonder if that is why i spot but not sure if that has to do with anything.. at first my r wanted to put me on some kind of shots for it until i was ready to conceive because he said the less periods that ihave are the better, because he told me it grows every period you get, so who knows how bad it could be now because i never did get on any shots, but since its very mild he doesn't ever really seem concerned about it at all and since im so used to my pain i guess i never complain about anything new so he probably figures why do anything ... SLH- I hope its just a bad af to get you all cleared out and get you ready for that bfp this month!!!!

I like the new layout but I agree about it being slow!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh- I hope not!!!! I have a very mild case of endometreosis and I didn't know until I had an ovarian surgery in 2006, they say that there was some behind my uterus and sometimes I wonder if that is why i spot but not sure if that has to do with anything.. at first my r wanted to put me on some kind of shots for it until i was ready to conceive because he said the less periods that ihave are the better, because he told me it grows every period you get, so who knows how bad it could be now because i never did get on any shots, but since its very mild he doesn't ever really seem concerned about it at all and since im so used to my pain i guess i never complain about anything new so he probably figures why do anything ... SLH- I hope its just a bad af to get you all cleared out and get you ready for that bfp this month!!!!
> 
> I like the new layout but I agree about it being slow!!

Was the recovery from the surgery you had painful? I'm terrified of going through tests especially the surgery one they do to find endometriosis. I'm sorry they found some, did they get rid of it? Can conception still happen if you have it? I'm wondering since I have had pain ever since my periods started, if everything is normal. I would think that if it was endometriosis the pain would have started after I got my period because it takes time to grow. I have no idea though.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Slh- I hope not!!!! I have a very mild case of endometreosis and I didn't know until I had an ovarian surgery in 2006, they say that there was some behind my uterus and sometimes I wonder if that is why i spot but not sure if that has to do with anything.. at first my r wanted to put me on some kind of shots for it until i was ready to conceive because he said the less periods that ihave are the better, because he told me it grows every period you get, so who knows how bad it could be now because i never did get on any shots, but since its very mild he doesn't ever really seem concerned about it at all and since im so used to my pain i guess i never complain about anything new so he probably figures why do anything ... SLH- I hope its just a bad af to get you all cleared out and get you ready for that bfp this month!!!!
> 
> I like the new layout but I agree about it being slow!!
> 
> Was the recovery from the surgery you had painful? I'm terrified of going through tests especially the surgery one they do to find endometriosis. I'm sorry they found some, did they get rid of it? Can conception still happen if you have it? I'm wondering since I have had pain ever since my periods started, if everything is normal. I would think that if it was endometriosis the pain would have started after I got my period because it takes time to grow. I have no idea though.Click to expand...

Well the surgery that I had was for an ovarian cyst and while they were fixing that, they found the endometriosis, since It was a little different im not sure, but i believe they go in the same way to check for the endometriosis, the recovery was painful but it only lasted a few days and I got better pretty quick, it wasn't horrible or anything but since I have been through a lot i have a pretty high tolerance for pain for the most part.. it will just be a small cut for you i think.. I had three because of the cyst and all..I'm not sure if they got rid of it but my doctor said it wouldn't matter because each time i got a period it would grow back anyhow.. Conception can definetly still happan if you have it but I thnk if its pretty severe they say that your chances are a lot slimmer and they do say it can cause infertility but i know many ladies who had it and got pregnant they have mild cases as well.. it doesn't go away unless they take it out.. so it only grows more when you get your period but it would already be there prior and it can make periods very painful and sometimes people get pain even when they dont have there period..my pain is usually just during my period and I dont know if its just normal pain thats worse than most ladies or if its from the endometreosis because i have had it so long
Don't worry yet since they haven't diagnosed you with it, it could very well be something else or nothing at all and just be normal for you..and I know plenty that have conceived with it so there is stil hope.. I dont remember the nae of the shots he was going to give me but it had many side effects as far as making you gain weight and had all these side affects so i passed on those lol including it cause menopause symptoms and such ...but he didnt say i had to have them he just suggested them,, then when he looked at my records he said it wasn't that bad and pretty mild and he never mentioned it again after that


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Slh- I hope not!!!! I have a very mild case of endometreosis and I didn't know until I had an ovarian surgery in 2006, they say that there was some behind my uterus and sometimes I wonder if that is why i spot but not sure if that has to do with anything.. at first my r wanted to put me on some kind of shots for it until i was ready to conceive because he said the less periods that ihave are the better, because he told me it grows every period you get, so who knows how bad it could be now because i never did get on any shots, but since its very mild he doesn't ever really seem concerned about it at all and since im so used to my pain i guess i never complain about anything new so he probably figures why do anything ... SLH- I hope its just a bad af to get you all cleared out and get you ready for that bfp this month!!!!
> 
> I like the new layout but I agree about it being slow!!
> 
> Was the recovery from the surgery you had painful? I'm terrified of going through tests especially the surgery one they do to find endometriosis. I'm sorry they found some, did they get rid of it? Can conception still happen if you have it? I'm wondering since I have had pain ever since my periods started, if everything is normal. I would think that if it was endometriosis the pain would have started after I got my period because it takes time to grow. I have no idea though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well the surgery that I had was for an ovarian cyst and while they were fixing that, they found the endometriosis, since It was a little different im not sure, but i believe they go in the same way to check for the endometriosis, the recovery was painful but it only lasted a few days and I got better pretty quick, it wasn't horrible or anything but since I have been through a lot i have a pretty high tolerance for pain for the most part.. it will just be a small cut for you i think.. I had three because of the cyst and all..I'm not sure if they got rid of it but my doctor said it wouldn't matter because each time i got a period it would grow back anyhow.. Conception can definetly still happan if you have it but I thnk if its pretty severe they say that your chances are a lot slimmer and they do say it can cause infertility but i know many ladies who had it and got pregnant they have mild cases as well.. it doesn't go away unless they take it out.. so it only grows more when you get your period but it would already be there prior and it can make periods very painful and sometimes people get pain even when they dont have there period..my pain is usually just during my period and I dont know if its just normal pain thats worse than most ladies or if its from the endometreosis because i have had it so long
> Don't worry yet since they haven't diagnosed you with it, it could very well be something else or nothing at all and just be normal for you..and I know plenty that have conceived with it so there is stil hope.. I dont remember the nae of the shots he was going to give me but it had many side effects as far as making you gain weight and had all these side affects so i passed on those lol including it cause menopause symptoms and such ...but he didnt say i had to have them he just suggested them,, then when he looked at my records he said it wasn't that bad and pretty mild and he never mentioned it again after thatClick to expand...

Thanks for the info.

The shot you are thinking of is probably Depo Provera. It's birth control and it causes menopause symptoms as in it takes away your period completely. You get it 4 times a year. I was on it and my period stopped 9 months after I started taking it. I loved it, but I don't now because I think it's the reason why I'm having a hard time conceiving.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi girls :hi:

SLH - sorry to read that AF is so painful :hugs:. Hope your doc is wrong and that you don't have endometriosis. 

Gdane - yeah I am so bad at temping at the same time every morning. I might go and play on FF and do some temp adjustments and see what happens.

Pook - glad AF has left the building! I had weird AF this time, not as short as last cycle (1.5 days?! WTF?) but it just stopped on day 3 and nothing. No spotting or anything. And she didn't come back (hurrah!) but had really bad, bad cramps and backache this time round. 

:hi: to everyone else.

I'm currently CD #10 and still low on CBFM which is a bummer. Last cycle I got highs from CD #9, then peaked CD #11 and 12 but not sure what's going on this cycle. Don't feel like ov is imminent but I do have some EWCM. Looking like I'm not going to ov on the same day every cycle which is pants but hey ho.

I'm going to go and buy myself a new pair of shoes to cheer me up :thumbup:. Love a bit of retail therapy!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower: Just to let you know im out:cry: the evil:witch: arrived this morning which makes my LP only 10 days, thats not good i dont think:nope:

How is everyone else? 

Mrs b and Gdane c'mon one of you must get a BFP.


----------



## Pookabear

I think it was the lupron shot slh but kind of like the same type of symptoms as depo...
lul sorry the witch got you!! I think if your lp is 10 or more days its ok


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp dropped again. Sorry to hear about af girls...mine is right around the corner


----------



## SLH

Lull, I'm sorry about AF. 

Keekee, I had my retail therapy yesterday lol. I went to the mall and bought a lot of new clothes. I'm sure you will get your highs and peaks soon. Every month is usually slightly different for me. 

Gdane, I'm sorry about the temp drop. You're still not out until AF gets you. 

I have been reading bad reviews about my fertility clinic all morning, fml lol. Everyone was saying that they are mean and treat you like a number. I'm not looking forward to it. I hope they're not rude to me because when AF is with me I get way too sensitive. 

AF is usually ending by now, but it's day 4 and it's still here and bad :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw lul, sorry that dang witch got you :growlmad:. GL and FXed for next cycle though!

Gdane - hoping that witch doesn't show for you!

SLH - I've just been and spent a ridiculous amount of money on clothes I need and I love so I think that's justified :thumbup:. Hurrah for retail therapy! I did walk by the OPK sticks in the chemist but resisted lol. I think I'll just get too confused if I do too many TTC things. Hope the fertility clinic treat you nicely, it's the last thing you need when you're going through something that emotional to be treated like crap. :hugs:

Pook - :hi: how are you honey?

Ah well, we may all be here for the next cycle at least. Couldn't do without your support and humour ladies! Love to y'all.


----------



## elliep

Hi ladies I got a bfp on cycle 3 of using my cbfm.


----------



## lullabybarb

elliep said:


> Hi ladies I got a bfp on cycle 3 of using my cbfm.

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Finally a bfp!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

PS: Should we start a new month on the testing thing? I'll just keep moving it when it's updated. 

*October:*
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs: 
GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.:
Jodi_19: :hugs:
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: October 20
Elliep: :bfp: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to go searching all the way back for all your test dates I looked around a little and found some...help me out ladies...I'm new to this!


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> PS: Should we start a new month on the testing thing? Just remember it's page 356?
> 
> *October:*
> Pookabear: :hugs:
> SLH: :hugs:
> GdaneMom4now: October 12
> Lullabybarb: :hugs:
> Mrs.B.:
> Jodi_19: :hugs:
> keekeesaurus: :hugs:
> wookie130:
> Duffy: October 20
> Elliep: :bfp:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to go searching all the way back for all your test dates I looked around a little and found some...help me out ladies...I'm new to this!

Yes Gdane:flower: i will test on 8th November if af has not arrived.

When are you testing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

K lull remind me when november gets here lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tomorrow if no af but pretty sure she is on her way


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Tomorrow if no af but pretty sure she is on her way

I have everything crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

NO af yet, but I didn't test because my temp is below my coverline. I'm so confused. I'm going to write a different thread and I'll do the link here. Mrs B you tested with a diff test yet???


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya :) no not yet, I should have one for tomorrow if they been delivered. Feel a bit crampy today maybe its the beginning of the end for this cycle xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ow-cover-line-no-af-do-test.html#post13363646


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Where is everyone? Af showed o


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no, sorry AF showed for you x


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Where is everyone? Af showed o

Im so sorry to hear that gdane:cry: onto a new cycle with the rest of us and hope we get our BFP's in november:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

How are you feeling Mrs B? i hope this is your BFP.


----------



## Mrs.B.

lullabybarb said:


> How are you feeling Mrs B? i hope this is your BFP.

Feeling fine! Bit crampy today so wasnt sure if AF was going to show but nothing as of yet, I dont feel I have been lucky this cycle, just teased lol xx


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Mrs B? i hope this is your BFP.
> 
> Feeling fine! Bit crampy today so wasnt sure if AF was going to show but nothing as of yet, I dont feel I have been lucky this cycle, just teased lol xxClick to expand...

Your not out until AF shows:thumbup: hope your tests arrive tomorrow as i have a good feeling! your chart looks great too x


----------



## Mrs.B.

lullabybarb said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Mrs B? i hope this is your BFP.
> 
> Feeling fine! Bit crampy today so wasnt sure if AF was going to show but nothing as of yet, I dont feel I have been lucky this cycle, just teased lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your not out until AF shows:thumbup: hope your tests arrive tomorrow as i have a good feeling! your chart looks great too xClick to expand...

Thank you, My tests came today so will try one in the morning x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I burned my thumb this morning straightening my hair and now apparently I'm the hulk! I was trying to be a good wife and spray for bugs. Thus window shuts hard so I hit it with my palm once and my hands went thru it! I didn't get cut up too bad thank goodness but it scared me! Lol
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-472-1318547254203.jpg


----------



## SLH

It sounds like you're having a bad day Gdane. I'm sorry about AF and the window.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol actually I'm in a really good mood today., at least I can let loose at the reba concert and halloween. The concert is oct 27 and I should ovulate oct 28 or 29 so I'm going to get drink with hubby walk back to hotel and surprise him with new lingere and have a great time ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well, I took the frer and bfn. I was in 2 minds whether to take as my temp has taken a drop this morning. I'll be glad when I'm in the new cycle after all this confusion!! X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe sorry mrsbb. If it makes you feel any better extreme right side pain has kept me up all night. It's 2am.

Anyone know if there is any way of knowing if you had a chemical even if you didn't test?i think I did these past two cycles


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I haven't been here in about a week. AF got me last Friday, and I'm now on CD 7. I've been in a funk, I guess. I'm 33, and I'm afraid my eggs are growing little beards on them, or they're full of cobwebs or something. I'm just distraught that this may never happen...it's a hard pill to swallow.

I'm going to suck it up this month, and throw some softcups and preseed into the mix. Oh, and BD BOTH peaks, as opposed to just the first.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So sorry wookie looks like were all in the same boat!
PS: Should we start a new month on the testing thing? I'll just keep moving it when it's updated. 

*October:*
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs: 
GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: :hugs:
Jodi_19: :hugs:
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: October 20
Elliep: :bfp: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to go searching all the way back for all your test dates I looked around a little and found some...help me out ladies...I'm new to this!


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:wave:

Mrs B: sorry to hear you got a BFN, i really thought i would be switching my computer on to see your BFP:hugs:

Gdane: Hope your ok after putting your hand through glass? please can you tell me what a chemical is? 

Wookie: sorry to hear AF got you too:nope: she really has it in for us all:cry:

Hope everyone else is ok.

I have been to see my dr this morning as i had 21 day progesterone bloods done, he says he could see no sign of ovulation:growlmad: i know i definately O though as cbfm gave me 2 peaks and ff confirmed cd17, also did a cb digi and got a smiley face and also +opks:wacko: plus i had ovulation pain and sharp stitch like pain in my right side all the way up to 5dpo:wacko: i think perhaps it was because i O cd17 which was 4 days before had bloods done, he told me to do the same again this cycle on cd17 but what if i ovulate earlier this time:wacko: so confusing.com, says he wants to make sure as he wants to prescribe me clomid if im not but i know i am:brat:

DH has also got to have a s/a done as he had a transplant 2 yrs ago and is taking anti rejection drugs along with others so dr just wants to be sure:cry: he has spoken to his consultant at the hospital who says it should not affect his :spermy: but just to get it tested to be sure:cry: im so worried as he already has a lsc and now im worried about the motility side, i also mentioned to my gp that if i was lucky enough to concieve would i be able to have the progesterone injections straight away as without them i wont feel confident about the pregnancy and know i will miscarry like the 5 times before, he says that wont be a problem which is a relief because i know with our circumstances im going to have to be very lucky to even concieve and i dont want to risk losing :baby:


----------



## Pookabear

Good Morning SLh, Gdane, KeeKee, Lul, and everyone else 

today is cd 7 for me,and sorry that i wasn't here for a few days and looks like i missed out on some interesting things..my mom had surgery yesterday and I have been taking care of her, and this working stuff has taken up some time as well, it actually made me forget about my cbfm, I had to go and make sure that it hasnt been asking me to poas lol which it hasn't ..
I'm sorry to hear about your burning yourself and the window gdane, but Its awesome that you get to go to a Reba concert, that will be so fun!! 
Slh- how are you doing?
Lul- sorry about that dr visit but i think that you prob ovulated with all that you did to check it.. and hpefully the sa turns out ok and you get your bfp in no time!
mrs.b- so sorry about the bfn, i thought for sure you would get your bfp also


----------



## SLH

Lull, I'm sorry about the progesterone. You probably did ovulate, but your progesterone is so low that they say you didn't. Low progesterone can't sustain a pregnancy, but the good news is that it can be treated easily. My doctor told me this when I told him about my short luteal phase. He said to fix it he would put me on Clomid and Progesterone and the combination of these two drugs would fix it. I'm going to be tested for it during my next cycle.

Pook, I'm sorry about your mom. I hope she has a speedy recovery and I hope she gets better. I have to have surgery too and I'm freaking out. The being put under and cut open terrifies me lol. I also have to go through a bunch of other tests that are freaking me out as well. I hope I can get a bfp this month so I won't have to worry about any of this stuff, but I doubt I will get one any time soon :(


----------



## Pookabear

aww you never know slh, you just may get it this month!! i hope that you dont have to go through all of that, and I have been through it myself and know how you feel..I will keep my fingers crossed for you this time around


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> aww you never know slh, you just may get it this month!! i hope that you dont have to go through all of that, and I have been through it myself and know how you feel..I will keep my fingers crossed for you this time around

Thanks,

the good news is that my doctor seemed understanding. He even gave me a prescription for sedatives, so it makes me feel a bit better having a good doctor.


----------



## Pookabear

Yes, that is awesome that your doctor is that way, honestly it isn't easy finding a doctor that cares these days! Some are just out for the money, they didn't used to be that way! I have a new doctor that Ive had about a year, he is nice but still haven't had him long enough to know how he is totally..The dr. i had before I had all of my life and i loved him, but i left because his nurse got rude once because i called too much, so i thought i would feel uncomfortable gong there and stopped going..i really liked him because he had been through it all with me, well other than my fertility specialist that i had went too but i only went there a couple of months years back..I figure going to the gym is helping me keep my mind off ttc so maybe it will help? I hope so! 
The things you go through really aren't too bad when you get those tests etc done, I think the main part of it that hurts the most is the stress of sex on que and the stress of not knowing if its working and if its not ...trying to figure out why its not,, but for me it was even harder because i constantly would get cysts while i was on the clomid but i had always gotten them any just not as often before the clomid, once i went to the specialist the good thing is, they showed me the follicles and it looked like i was ovulating right and had the right thickness inmy uterus etc. so that made me feel good at least knowing everything was working ..
I now have totally gotten rid of af and am so ready for some super early bd lol it seems around a week cd 8 or so I am so ready lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm giving up on soft cups for af. Theyre hurting me big time..I'm still in a ton of pain. When I went to the bathroom everything just felt like it was being scooped out of my uterus it hurt so bad I don't know what the deal is. I would love to go to the doctor but apparently I left my old job one day too early and so now I dont have insurance coverage...ass holes. I'm starting short term coverage in november. Then my regular insurance from my new job hopefully will kick in january maybe february because short term doesn't cover any maternity stuff. So annoying. 

So my dh doesn't really like lingere. I have these thigh high lace things and matching lace underwear he picked out no bra. I asked what else he would like...says he doesn't see a point so there goes that idea. Sorry if that was tmi. ohhh I'm going to go snuggle and eat oreos soaked in milk with a heating pad. Been quiet around here so I'll just talk about myself lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Morning :) (it is here anyways lol I'm not sure on all your time zones)

I am in so much pain this morning! Cramping is intense. Its like the pain I get when AF is already here but she hasn't made an appearance yet, its like shes sent a card ready for her arrival! lol

All this waiting... I'm not a very patient person :haha:

Gdane, do you usually get pain or just from using the softcups?:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just minutes after the last comment ... Shes here! Finally I can work on a new cycle! x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry about af. . I'm not usually in this much pain. I'm not sure what the deal is


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Who else thinks october sucks?! Me! 
So sorry wookie looks like were all in the same boat!
PS: Should we start a new month on the testing thing? I'll just keep moving it when it's updated. 

*October:*
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs: 
GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: :hugs:
Jodi_19: :hugs:
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: October 20
Elliep: :bfp: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong. I didn't want to go searching all the way back for all your test dates I looked around a little and found some...help me out ladies...I'm new to this!


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> Just minutes after the last comment ... Shes here! Finally I can work on a new cycle! x

Sorry that the witch got you:growlmad: she bloody loves this thread:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

Gdane: sorry to hear your in a lot of pain, i always have painful af's too which is the reason i had the coil fitted! 

Is it true that you can get peak days on cbfm, smiley face on digi, crosshairs on ff and positive opks making believe you have ovulated when actually you haven't released an egg? my gp says that my 21 day progesterone did not confirm ovulation:growlmad: and wants to prescribe me clomid which i dont know too much about, i mean i even had sharp pains in my right side up until 6dpo:wacko:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You might have done what I did...day 21 is supposed to be for girls that o at cd14 both me and you od at cd16/17 which would only be 5-4dpo instead of 7. I'm on clomid now and my cycles are lots better. It's up to you though


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Duffy we're holding out for yoU! We need another BFP!! In the meantime I'm going to start a new november testing post!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: 
wookie130: 
Duffy: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Something to take your mind off ttc!! :flower: enjoy! https://crazythingsparentstext.com/?p=1


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I'm sorry you are in pain. I have excruciating pain ever month for my whole period. It gets so bad that I can't move. I drug myself silly and try to sleep through it. 

I'm testing on November 5 if AF stays away, but she'll be here way before then. 

Lull, my doctor said that the progesterone tests have to be done a week after you ovulate, so CD21 might have been too early. Did you fast before your test? I have read that eating can cause your progesterone levels to be lower. 

Mrs. B I'm sorry about AF, but at least she's here and you can start all over again.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know SLH, that's why I feel like a big weiner complaining about it. Sorry you have to go through it every month. :nope: 

Lets get those little turkeys cookin in our ovens ladies! Lets get positive and stop thinking so much about it and stressing!! :) Keep yourselves busy, you can't control what's going to happen especially in your tww so just try and enjoy this while you can! Think of all the friends we have accumulated in the process :) I pray each and every one of you have a great great cycle that helps you reconnect with your man. I know I have been and it's amazing!! Focus on having fun and having a carefree, stress free state of mind! We'll all see those beautiful two pink lines before you know it. 

*****I, GdaneMom4now have been and will continue to work on not being so obsessed with ttc and focus that energy on me, making myself better and focus it on my DH and our relationship. I will get my bfp someday but until then I'm going to enjoy the :sex: in the process!! Happy babies come from happy parents!!*****

*What has helped me keep my mind off it has been keeping myself busy with my new job, my pooches (that drive me insane), lovin up my dh and not just in the bed room. My thoughts are consumed by him like they used to be. Just keeping busy, pluckin eyebrows, painting nails, cleaning, reading, pictures, etc. I pretty much stopped going on the main TTC forum and stopped symptom spotting. I have also quit checking CM because it's one thing that stresses me for some reason. I'm just doing the things I enjoy for TTC...screw the rest! I'm continuing CBFM, :sex: charting, softcups, conceiveplus if I think about it, if not, oh well! and vitamins! I quit scrutinizing my chart in the TWW too because you won't know anything different until that eggy implants and by the time you see a difference you should be able to test!! Good luck ladies and :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

So sorry about your pain gdane!! I hope it gets better soon! I don't like te soft cups only because they seem to hurt me! But everyone is different!
I am so sorry ladies I have been missing a lot I have just been so busy and keepng my mind preoccupied! My hubby asked yesterday when I get to poas again and try for a baby lol and I actually have to check my monitor now to see if its time without it being on my mind..usually its constantly on my mind and wondering..My mom is doing ok she is just still having trouble getting around of course! The hubby and I have been doing well also, except he is getting sick of his work schedule, well I guess just the having one day off a week part in which i dont blame him!
Sorry af got you MRs.B
and everyone else the witch got!!
I so agree with gdane method, just relax and do what makes you happy until we get our bfpS!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tmi alert...if my cramps weren't bad enough I have horrible stomach ache/diarhea


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies, 
Sorry to those the witch is currently beating around with her rancid broom :hugs:.

Gdane that was a great post and very inspiring. I'm going to read that every time I feel like TTC is taking over my life :thumbup:.

SLH - when is your surgery? Is it to check for endometriosis? 

Lul - does sound like your progesterone test might have been early. Hope so, it certainly sounds like you ov'd from your charts and tests.

Pook - hope your mum is ok and she makes a speedy recovery.

AFM, I had my 40th birthday bash on friday and have had people staying over this weekend. It's been lovely, except for a dose of norovirus which hit me at 6am yesterday morning. Sitting on the toilet being sick into a bin does not make for a fun birthday weekend :sick:
It's actually my birthday tomorrow and OH is taking me to a swish hotel for a couple of nights. Lots of :sex: for fun then :thumbup: but no TTC...which is a bummer as I'm still on highs on the CBFM and the LH line is getting stronger so I'm probably going to peak in the next couple of days. Dang. I'm CD #14 so it looks like I'm ov'ing later this month, have to see what my LP is. My cycle is usually 27 days and last one was 25 so I don't know what the hell my insides are up to. So confusing!
I'll let you know a test date for Nov Gdane as soon as I know where I'm at.

Will catch up with y'all later in the week and then post-op I'll get to play on B&B while recuperating :thumbup:.

Lots of love to y'all! xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck keekee! Have fun and get well! Slh and pook did I miss something? Surgery? Mom recovery? I'll go back and look


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alright so I'm a moron! Good luck on the surgery stuff girls sorry I missed all that!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou ladies for your comments:flower: Gdane i did not fast but only had a cup of tea before i went to have bloods taken, my dr says my progesterone levels were pretty good but just did not show that i had ovulated, i did explain that i O cd17 so he says to do my bloods again on cd17, im sure i did ovulate so i will wait to see what the next results show and also DH s/a before thinking about taking clomid.

Pook i hope your mom is feeling better soon:hugs:

Keekee: Happy 40th birthday hun:flower: your party sounded soo much fun apart from being:sick: enjoy your few days away in your swish hotel:happydance:


Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Pookabear

KeeKee your party did sound awesome besides the sick part! Hope your surgery goes well andn you get back to ttc next time around!
Gdane your not a moron, I miss a lot on here these days and its hard for me to keep up
Slh- When is the surgery I hope it goes wel, i knowi ts something your really worried about!
Lul- I hope the next tests are better, they most likely did get ya at the wrong time! Sometimes they go by the books and act like every lady ovulates on 14, they seem to forget at times that everyones cycles are different lol

AFM: My mom is doing ok, I am going over today to help her get cleaned up etc. This morning I was such a moron myself..i tell ya my mind has been off ttc I got up started to pee and realized I need to poas ...so i stopped mid stream and went and got a cup and did the rest lol and did a litle dip of the stick!! This working out has got me focused on getting my body in shape and at times takes ttc out of my head, but hubby doesn't forget LOL Today is my hubs only day off so I think I will grab some wine and just have a quality night together before I have to work in the morning! Last night I had my sis and bro in law ovr to stay the night, they had a marathon they were running today and no hotels were available so we let them stay here,the good thing is I like them and have no probs with them at all, (this is my hubbys sister and her husband) so we ended up going to dinner at a japanese steakhouse it was yummy!!! HAving a lovely weekend, wish it didnt have to come to and end


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe pook that's awesome!! I wish you all the best with everything! I love japanese steakhouses!! We went to a hibachi the other night. 

On a different note, my cramps have vanished and i think the witch is finally leaving...:wohoo: I'm going shopping with my SIL here in a little bit. Started clomid again today too 100mg.

I had the worst dream ever last night. It was about my last job mixed with all this other stuff and then all of the sudden I was on vacation with my DH and we were trying to :sex: in the shower because *in my dream* he had cancer and it was the last time we would be able to try for a baby and we wanted him to live on and it was like at a community shower thing and this girl kept wanting to shower in the stall with us because we had two shower heads and that was the only one open or something so I screamed at her, "GET OUT OF HERE, MY HUSBAND HAS CANCER AND WE"RE TRYING TO MAKE A BABY!!!" Then afterwards he was all worried if it worked or not so I thought seriously about freezing his sperm so they could inseminate me after he was gone. Then I woke up. How horrible of a dream!! Makes me want to cry even thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane! I love japanese also!! Wow about the dream, that is absolutely crazy!! That would be a very scary and emotional dream!! Than goodness it was a dream...ugh how they can make u think and appreciate what hu have!! Its daily now, that the hubby is asking about a baby..now that im tryong not to focus on it he is lol I hope it happens soo. But I have a feeling that it wont, I didn't start the b complex this time either because didn't want it to delay o...but we will see what ha9pens after the ttw


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/photobucket-5959-1318815997520.jpg

Our pumpkins! Mine is the one on the left dh is on the right! :)


----------



## Pookabear

Awesome pumpkins gdane! Love them both..that reminds me that we need to get some pumpkins and carve them, we usually hav
e that done by now but we don't as of now


----------



## Pookabear

Its lovely Monday lol...and its chilly here..but im ready for today to be over already.. going to a personal trainer tonight as I did Saturday.. had 2 free sessions included in my membership so im taking advantage of that, I can't tell I've lost a couple lbs so far and im getting a little bit tone so im proud of myself


----------



## Pookabear

I see everyone is keeping their selves pre occupied and minds off ttc, maybe that will get us our bfp? 
I just wanted to update since tonight I did slightly think about ttc... I went to the gym tonight and they have a day care.. As I was waiting for our class to start I stood in the day care looking at all the children play! This cute little blonde curly haired girl with big blue beautiful eyes walked up to me grabbed my leg and start calling me mommy! she was about 18 months old, I told her I'm not mommy, but My heart melted because it was so cute..she continued to call me mommy and then blew a kiss at me and it was so adorable! I just had to share that with you all because it made my night, i know it sounds weird but it took a moment like that and thats all i needed to think about cbfm and ttc again! 
I am currently on cd 10 and got a high reading this morning!
Still going to focus on me and hubby this month, but i just had to get that out there! LOL


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol sorry pook. It has been quiet. It's a boring part of my cycle af has left the building and it's so nice to feel normal with normal cycles for the first time in my life. I'm kind of preparing myself for my twin niece and nephew (also god children) first birthday. Been some family drama and my dhs sister got pregnant within month of trying. This is the first time we will see her and she will be showing. 

Thats awesome about your weight loss. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> I see everyone is keeping their selves pre occupied and minds off ttc, maybe that will get us our bfp?
> I just wanted to update since tonight I did slightly think about ttc... I went to the gym tonight and they have a day care.. As I was waiting for our class to start I stood in the day care looking at all the children play! This cute little blonde curly haired girl with big blue beautiful eyes walked up to me grabbed my leg and start calling me mommy! she was about 18 months old, I told her I'm not mommy, but My heart melted because it was so cute..she continued to call me mommy and then blew a kiss at me and it was so adorable! I just had to share that with you all because it made my night, i know it sounds weird but it took a moment like that and thats all i needed to think about cbfm and ttc again!
> I am currently on cd 10 and got a high reading this morning!
> Still going to focus on me and hubby this month, but i just had to get that out there! LOL

I haven't been here for awhile. I have decided to keep away from the other threads in this forum because I'm getting tired of seeing the same old posts I got annoyed the other night when I saw someone make a post announcing her BFP and then saying that maybe the rest of us will get our BFP's if we just chill and relax. I'm getting tired of hearing this because when I am relaxed I still get BFN's. I don't think it's a matter of relaxing, I think I'm not getting my BFP for health reasons and not because I'm not relaxed.

I can't stay away from this thread and another one because I have made some good friends and really want to see you all get your bfp's. Two of my friends on here got their bfp's in August, so now it's time for all of you on this thread to get them. You are all so supportive, so there's no way I can stay away from here. I hope you will all keep in touch so I can see baby pictures one day.

That's a beautiful, but kind of weird story Pookabear. I wonder why she thought you were her mommy? Maybe she was just calling you mommy because your time is coming? I think kids can sense things just like dogs and cats do. You never know.

I am on CD9 and of course I got a high lol. I'm beginning to wonder if getting too many highs before a peak is a bad thing. I'm not sure if I messed up my monitor or not, but the month before I tricked it with used sticks I still got 6 highs which is a lot. I can't wait to go through all of the hormone testing next month. I have a feeling they will come back whacky because of my short luteal phase. 

I hope all is well with everyone. I haven't read all of the posts yet, but I will.

Gdane, I'm sorry, but I think your husbands pumpkin looks better lol. Don't hate me please lol. Your pumpkin still looks better than anything I could do though. I don't have an artistic bone in my body.


----------



## SLH

And, I'm not saying your pumpkin looks bad or anything. I think it looks awesome!!! I like it a lot.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Whatever....were over! ;)


----------



## Pookabear

Lol haha silly ladies, and thans gdane and slh!! Im not sure why she kept calling me mommy, it was so cute though! 
Slh don't worry too much about the highs I don't think ...because I get loads of them every cycle, usually around 8... I get low on cd 9 then 10 I get high all the way to peak ...unless we both have a similar issue lol and I've never fed my machine used sticks so your not alone


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I gave him the brighter candle...thats probably why!! ;) 

I wouldn't worry about your monitor either...at least its giving you peaks when you O...I am O'ing the High before the peak since I've been on clomid. I'm getting really worried about this insurance stuff. Makes me think I should stop trying for a few cycles. no clomid no nothin. 

Don't feel weird pook, I see little blonde haired blue eyed girls with curls and all I think is I wonder if my daughter is going to be like that...because I thats what I have/had. I think it's normal.


----------



## Pookabear

I had the same blonde curly hair and blue eyes!!
im not really weirded out...I just thought it was adorable that she was blowing kisses and calling me mommy...the day care lady was like hey why don't u ever blow me kisses lol.. I have not thought about ttc whatsoever this cycle so far until then lol..I am usually obsessed but I have been keeping myself busy...its so weird, I think hubby knows it hasn't been on my mind much because he has been talking about it alot, everyday he has mesntioned it this time around and he doesn't usually..then last night he mentioned he snould maybe go get himself checked...in which honestly I really feel like my spotting is the culprit of no bfp... and in that case I will never get one because thw spotting is always there for yrs so I guess I have moved on to other things this cycle to get my mind to stop thinking about it and just see what happens


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Might not be a bad idea to get him checked...never know


----------



## SLH

Gdane, you are probably right. The candle is probably what's making his pumpkin look a little bit better lol. try not to be stressed out about insurance. Your insurance with your new job will kick in soon. Does your husband have any insurance? Actually, I guess he doesn't or you wouldn't be stressed about it lol. Does your insurance usually cover clomid? I don't think you should stop it because you're doing so well on it, but if it's expensive as it is from my fertility clinic, maybe you should stop it for awhile. It's like $10 for a 50mg pill, so I'm assuming you have to pay close to $100 a round since you are taking 100mg. I'm hoping that this will be your month so you don't have to worry about taking it again until you conceive your next child. How many kids do you guys plan on having? I want 3, but DH wants 2. I'll be happy with just one at the moment though.

Pook, that is a nice story. I had blonde curly hair and blue eyes as a kid too. My husband also has blonde hair, so when ever I see a blonde haired kid I wonder if that's what my kids will look like. My husband has brown eyes, and I have blue eyes, so it will be interesting to see what colour of eyes they have too.

Don't worry about your spotting! Since I have been stalking people from this website LOL, I have noticed that most people actually do spot before AF. Maybe it's more common than you think. I keep seeing little specks of blood and it's driving me insane. I thought for a while that it could have been because of a towel that I use, but now I'm noticing that I see it when I don't use the red towel. It's making me nervous and I forgot to mention it to my doctor. 

My DH thinks there is something wrong with his sperm too because he likes to take long boiling hot baths. He's going to be tested tomorrow. We live 15 minutes away from the clinic, so he can do it at home and then bring it in.

I can't stop thinking about TTC and all of the scary procedures I have to go through, so I started a blog to write about everything. Writing usually helps. Yesterday I was writing on it and after I was finished I stopped obsessing for awhile. I think I may have found something to take my mind off of it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Msg:WHY TRICK OR TREATING IS BETTER THAN SEX

10) You are guaranteed to get at least a little something in the sack.

9) If you get tired, you can wait 10 minutes and go at it again.

8) The uglier you look, the easier it is to get some.

7) You don't have to compliment the person who gives you some.

6) It's O.K. when the person you're with fantasizes you're someone else, because you are.

5) Twenty years from now you'll still enjoy candy.

4) If you don't like what you get, you can always go next door.

3) It doesn't matter if the kids hear you moaning and groaning.

2) Less guilt the morning after.

AND THE NUMBER ONE REASON WHY TRICK OR TREATING IS BETTER THAN SEX.....

1) YOU CAN DO THE WHOLE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha thats funny, love the pumpkins x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got my clomid filled before my insurance ran out. And my metformin. I won't have insurance yup cover maternity until february :( 

Slh try not to worry I freaked out before my hsg and it want all that bad just think out will help you got that bfp


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SOrry I sound so illiterate. I'm on my phone when I type like that. LoL. Tomorrow will be my last day of clomid. I might try to up my metformin today. I'm a little worried about it. Since I got the flu while on it I haven't been able to up my dosage without having horrible side effects. 

SLH: I forgot to answer, we want to have two. A boy and a girl. I would love twins and if we had twins I might have one more. Four is our topp number...say if we get three girls, we would try for one boy and vise versa until we got one of each! :) We have this all planned out! :) 

With the insurance stuff I'm worried about gettin gpregnant and then I won't have insurance for the first tests and ultrasounds. :( I hope everything works out okay. I have cobra for now, will have to get something in the mean time so my new insurance won't count pregnancy as a pre existing condition....thats if I can even get pregnant. Well dears, I gotta go to work. Hope your'e all well and :dust: Have a great day


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Short term coverage does not cover maternity and cobra is over $400 a month. :(


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry Gdane. That really sucks about the insurance. What's cobra? If you were to get pregnant aren't there any free places you can go to? I'm not sure how it works where you live, but I always thought that there were free healthcare facilities you could go to.

Where I live everything is covered during pregnancy. The only thing we will have to pay for is a private room during my hospital stay. If I wanted to I could share a room with 3 other people and their babies for free, but I would rather have a private room lol. I don't think my husband realizes that we will be paying $300 a night for one, but we are because there's no way I'm sharing a room with 3 people after delivering a baby. I would be way too tired. Our taxes are higher, but I guess the free healthcare is worth it. Doesn't Obama want to make the United States like Canada in that sense? I thought he did, but I don't really follow politics.

Have a good day at work.


----------



## Pookabear

That does suck about the insurance! I have insurance thru my job but it isn't always the best.. they don't pay maternity pay and I don't think the ins. Covers much of the procedures for pregnancy so that will suck too for me if and when I get pregnant...

I have a question also, what do the open circles mean on ff? I have on today and don't ever recall seeing one before so just wondered


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> That does suck about the insurance! I have insurance thru my job but it isn't always the best.. they don't pay maternity pay and I don't think the ins. Covers much of the procedures for pregnancy so that will suck too for me if and when I get pregnant...
> 
> I have a question also, what do the open circles mean on ff? I have on today and don't ever recall seeing one before so just wondered

I think it means you have entered some kind of information that caused the circle. Did you put in that you were sick, or sleep deprived? Also, I think that if you put in a different time than you usually do you will get open circles.


----------



## Pookabear

Ah who knows what I did lol I did it from my phone today so anything could have happend lol...I wasn't even going to temp this cycle but hubs talked me into it lol... how are u slh? Im doing great! Still doing my workouts and currently at cd 12 and got a high this morning of course


----------



## SLH

I make so many mistakes and press things I shouldn't press when I'm using my phone. You probably checked something off in the specific data on FF.

I'm glad that working out is going well. Maybe it will help you get your bfp this month.

I'm doing well, I'm still frightened with all of my tests that I have to do because I'm a big baby. We dropped off my husbands semen analysis this morning, so it will be interesting to see how that turns out. I'm on CD11 and still getting a high reading too. I don't expect to get a peak for another 4 or 5 days. During my last cycle I was going to stop charting too, but my husband also talked me out of it lol. He likes looking at my charts. I'm also glad I didn't because my fertility specialist also said that he likes looking at charts.


----------



## Pookabear

aww i know its hard not to be frightened but try not to be...most of it isn't as bad as you think, but everyone is different so i know how you feel, it made me nervous too when i went through it all! 
I figured i will chart just so hubby doesn't ask why not again lol 
its great that you have a specialist interested in charts, some dont like them and some do...not sure if my dr likes them or not because the last time i saw him was right before we started ttc and i havent had him for that long
I should be ashamed of myself though because i stopped taking my multi vitamins a while back and switched to prenatal ,then stopped taking those and havent been taking any of them for a month and a half or so, i need to start back to taking vitamins again even if they are just multi


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gdane ... saw this and thought of you, 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...a-blind-spot-br-for-pooch-with-guide-dog.html 

How sad but very cute! x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Omg mrs b thank you that is soooo touching. I want to take them soooo bad but with my tiny house and two danes I couldn't do it! Breaks my heart.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I start poas for my monitor tomorrow. I gave dh his surprise and his face was priceless :)

My niece and nephew/god children are one today! Happy birthday! I love them so much!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely arent they! 

I started POAS this morning :) I got high on day 8 last month so wonder if I'll get one tomorrow.

Im getting excited, my sister is due on Tuesday and if shes not had her baby girl by then she will be getting induced. So not long til I meet my neice :) I can brood over her whilst waiting for my own :)

Been so busy today, been decorating 12" cake and 48 cupcakes for MILs friends wedding tomorrow, its warn me out lol. 

What was your Suprise? I think I have missed that if you have mentioned it previous? x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I bought him parts for his four wheeler


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Where the eff is everyone? It's gotten so boring! My journal and this thread! We dont always have to talk baby you know? 

The twins birthday party is today and I have to see pregnant sil for the first time wish us luck


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got a high this morning as expected...better get bding!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd show you the finished product as its quiet on here lol.

I got my first high this morning too. But will not be doing too much Bding until after Tuesday so hopefully the eggy will hold off a bit 

Good luck with your bday party x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0074.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies!
I'm currently recuperating, the op went really well and now I have matching boobies :thumbup:. I'm hellish sore and groggy though but have at least 2 weeks off work so lots of time to take it easy :happydance:. 

SLH - good luck for all your tests and keep us posted. I've never had any fertility testing so am interested to hear about what goes on. FXed and :hugs: chicky.

Gdane - yay for the high! Yay for much BDing!

Pook and Lul - :hi: and :hugs: and hi to everyone else on here. I can't keep up with this thread so sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, I'm CD #21 and my CBFM has been giving me highs since CD #11 and I'm still getting highs now and no peak :nope:. FF tells me from my temps that I ov'd on CD #16 but I'm not sure...can you still ov and have no peaks? Is it just that the peak was maybe a short surge and I missed it with the CBFM? There was the one day when I didn't test or temp because I was sick. I am now confused :wacko: but hey ho. Now I guess AF should be a lot later than expected as if my LP is 13 days then that should stay the same every time, right?

Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woah, Mrs B those cupcakes look amazing!


----------



## SLH

I've been wondering why it's so quiet on here. 

Keekee, I'm glad your surgery went well. I hope the pain goes away soon. 

Gdane, I hope you have fun at the party. How old are the twins?

Mrs B, those cupcakes look awesome. 

I'm on cd15 and still getting highs. Usually I can tell when my monitor will peak and it's usually on cd 15 when I notice my sticks change. Well, it's cd15 and my sticks aren't changing. My estrogen line is still dark when it should be getting lighter. I was thinking that I might ovulate later this time but this morning I had lots of ewcm.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Holy moses you guys are alive!
Keekee glad surgery went well! I have seen girls get pregnant when they dont peak so I wouldn't worry!
Mrsb those cupcakes looks beautiful and delicious! Good luck and baby dusty for your high!
Slh they are one! Theyre my niece and nephew/god children so I gotta go help her some more soon! I'm sure you'll peak when you least expect it and maybe thats what you need for your bfp...not knowing it's com ming ;) good luck to everyone and tons of :dust: sent your way


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I am officially in the running!!! Husband is home safe and I just ended af. So it's time to begin!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Heck ua! That has to be such a relief! I couldn't imagine!


----------



## lullabybarb

Helloooooooo:wave: 

Sorry i haven't been on much lately! i've been feeling very low in myself and full of stress and worry:cry: i think im putting too much pressure on myself!

Keekee: Im glad your op went well hun and wishing you a speedy recovery:hugs:

Mrs B and Gdane: Yayyyy for your highs:happydance: lots of :sex: leading to some BFP's for us all:thumbup:

SLH & Pooka: hope your both ok? and anyone else i may have missed...

AFM: Me and DH decided to abstain for 4-5 days to hopefully give us a better chance with his lsc, i got my 1st high on cd9 this cycle which was a day earlier than last cycle so as i ovulated cd17 last cycle i thought it would be cd16 this time so we planned our bd'ing for tuesday! well i totally freaked out this morning when i did my test as it went to peak:wacko: much earlier than i had expexted it to:wacko: so there was our plans out of the window!


----------



## lullabybarb

Also when i did my temps my thermometer flashed error so i did them again and got a reading of 98.86 which i thought was not right so i did them again and they were 96.63:wacko: still not sure so tried once more and they were 96.50:wacko: so confused as to what reading to put in but decided on 96.63, what do you all think??


----------



## keekeesaurus

I think you're right to go for 96.63 lul, does that fit in better with your chart? Typical that the CBFM goes to peak early isn't it?!

I'm fed up of POASing now, I don't know whether to keep POASing till it goes to low or whether to give up until next cycle. Any thoughts? I've been high for so long (lol) and FF says I've ov'd so think I'll just wait until AF shows and start again. And the GA has kind of messed up my temps anyway it seems. Bah. Think I'll write this cycle off, to many things going on!


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies, I too am still alive, sorry I haven't been around much! Trying to keep myself occupied with other things so I dint stress as much this cycle..
I am on cd 16 with a high reading
gdane happy bday to the twins and im glad you are well, I have missed u all bunches!
slh how are u?
keekee I am so glad surgery went well and you are feeling complete now!
lul hello, and I agree with keekee on your temps, sometimes it can be so confusing
mrs.b yum cupcakes mmmmm they look yumo! And im glad things are ok with you!

Things are good with me! Just have been staying on top of going to the gym most days, such a stress reliever
well hubs is off of work today so hope we get some bd in and we have a great day...hoping to carve some pumkins...


----------



## wookie130

This thread has gotten quieter, that's for sure.

I guess I'm in the 2ww at the moment. Cycle #3 since miscarriage.

We BDed on a high reading day (Wednesday), and then on my first peak (Friday night), and I ovulated on Saturday. Hopefully our bases are covered. This was also our first month using preseed (used only about 1.5-2.0 ml on both that Wednesday and Friday)...and used softcups for the first time as well. 

I am NOT going to test, unless AF is late. I'm due for her arrival either Nov. 4th or 5th. Now that I know my luteal phase is a solid 13 days, I'm definitely more relaxed about that.

Ladies, really pray for me. I know what will be will be, and if it's God's will, I will conceive. Prayers never hurt anyone, though...just sayin'!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: 
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

2nd high this morning. Nothing really new. Party was ok...seemed like a lot of work for a short amount of time. Oh well. The SIL wasn't showing yet and I didn't hear that much about pregnancy besides that she was complaining about feeling like crap. I can't wait to complain when i feel like crap for a good reason...I'll be smiling the whole time.. It was hard to watch her with the kids knowing she's going to be doing that with her own before me. It's weird too because we're watching greys anatomy on netflix and we just watched the episode where addison (the baby doc) found out she's infertile. She had had an abortion in earlier years and her egg count was 2. She said she felt like she was in the pregnant woman plauge and felt like she should either be gay, teenager, on drugs or in aarp to get pregnant because two gay guys were adopting a baby, and a 52 year old that was pregnant. Ohh isn't that the truth.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I know so many people who are pregnant and all they do is complain. I can't wait to be complaining about my pregnancy. My moms friend is the worst. She's due in January and ever since she found out she was pregnant she has been complaining non stop. When anyone asks her if she's having anymore kids she says hell no, Im not going through this torture again. It really pissed me off. She complains and brags at the same time. As soon as she found out she was pregnant she wore maternity clothes and she wasn't even showing. Now that she's showing she's way worse about complaining and bragging. I'm glad your party went well. 

I'm on my 8th day of highs :cry: I guess the vitamin b wasn't what caused me to ovate late. I think it's normal for me unfortunately. I'm going to start taking the b again. My sticks are getting lighter, but not light enough to peak grr. 

Pookabear, I'm doing good how are you?


----------



## wookie130

The first trimester of pregnancy IS difficult, I'll admit. While I didn't complain about every little thing, I did feel like crap most of the time. I was wide awake at 3 a.m. for no apparent reason, and could NOT sleep. Then, I was completely tired the next day. And this is not your typical tired. This is a fatigue that you feel in every inch of your body, and there are times you are literally too tired to move. The couch was my BEST FRIEND. Housework was NOT getting done, and that isn't like me...normally I'm a very tidy domestic-type person. And the constipation. Boy, there were times I prayed to God just to let me poop. I would just sit on the toilet, praying for poop...I am not kidding. And the cravings range from wierd to hilarious...I could have eaten jalapeno poppers morning noon and night.

Pregnancy isn't easy, I'll admit that to you. But while you feel like garbage, the rest of you is SO grateful, and excited. I could not WAIT to gain the weight, to get stretch marks, to be uncomfortable in bed, etc. I can't wait to suffer like that again, if you know what I mean! That day will not come too soon.


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> The first trimester of pregnancy IS difficult, I'll admit. While I didn't complain about every little thing, I did feel like crap most of the time. I was wide awake at 3 a.m. for no apparent reason, and could NOT sleep. Then, I was completely tired the next day. And this is not your typical tired. This is a fatigue that you feel in every inch of your body, and there are times you are literally too tired to move. The couch was my BEST FRIEND. Housework was NOT getting done, and that isn't like me...normally I'm a very tidy domestic-type person. And the constipation. Boy, there were times I prayed to God just to let me poop. I would just sit on the toilet, praying for poop...I am not kidding. And the cravings range from wierd to hilarious...I could have eaten jalapeno poppers morning noon and night.
> 
> Pregnancy isn't easy, I'll admit that to you. But while you feel like garbage, the rest of you is SO grateful, and excited. I could not WAIT to gain the weight, to get stretch marks, to be uncomfortable in bed, etc. I can't wait to suffer like that again, if you know what I mean! That day will not come too soon.

I know it's probably not easy, but I get mad when people know I'm trying to have a baby but they will just brag and brag and complain and complain. I swear she does it to bug me. This girl is a bitch, she always has been a bitch and you should see the little smirk she always has on her face after she complains to me. It's as if she's doing it just to make me jealous. There's no reason at all for her to complain and then smirk. I understand that people get symptoms, but is it necessary to come and sit right next to me and tell me every single one of your symptoms to me and leave with a smirk on your face.


----------



## Pookabear

Im doing good, thanks for asking! Hubby had a day off yesterday so we enjoyed our day! I said I was on day 17 yesterday but was wrong lol today is 17 and looks like I may get a peak tomorrow, not sure though, I usually get one on18 but with the excersizing that may change, I do have ewcm but we shall see what happens...we went to my moms yesterday and saw the new puppy it was so cute it made us want one


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Im doing good, thanks for asking! Hubby had a day off yesterday so we enjoyed our day! I said I was on day 17 yesterday but was wrong lol today is 17 and looks like I may get a peak tomorrow, not sure though, I usually get one on18 but with the excersizing that may change, I do have ewcm but we shall see what happens...we went to my moms yesterday and saw the new puppy it was so cute it made us want one

I think I might peak tomorrow too. If not tomorrow then definitely the next day. My estrogen line is finally getting lighter.

Puppies are so adorable. They also bring so much joy. My puppy did the funniest and cutest things, and he still does actually. He's 1 now. We got him last year around this time on Kijiji. I don't know if there is a US Kijiji, but it's like Craigslist. I think you should get one. It wasn't hard to train my dog at all. He was house trained in a week.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah there is a usa kijiji I got my first dane, on there


----------



## SLH

I'm so excited. I POAS and I got a smiley face :happydance: I totally wasn't expecting that since my monitor is still on high. The estrogen line was getting lighter. I guess tomorrow I will peak. This came at a great time because some evil person on this website was trying to fight with me. I must stay away from here.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Who's the evil person we will run them away with torches and pitch forks!


----------



## Pookabear

Yes we will gdane is right! Hay for the smiley face, I've never used an opk of any sort
we may end up getting a puppy eventually, my two cats would have to get used to them which will be fun at first!
I have gotten peak on day 18 the last two months so ill prob get it tomorrow, or the next day, hopefully we get some bd in the next few days, debating on if I should use the preseed again? Any suggestions? I may just a. Little for fun! Going to work out after work as usual, im starting to see results and I like them!! I also like the focusing on me too for now that way im not obsessing over ttc, it has def. Helped with not worry so much, and just waiting to see what happens I want our bundle of joy but im not going to stress over it as much


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Yes we will gdane is right! Hay for the smiley face, I've never used an opk of any sort
> we may end up getting a puppy eventually, my two cats would have to get used to them which will be fun at first!
> I have gotten peak on day 18 the last two months so ill prob get it tomorrow, or the next day, hopefully we get some bd in the next few days, debating on if I should use the preseed again? Any suggestions? I may just a. Little for fun! Going to work out after work as usual, im starting to see results and I like them!! I also like the focusing on me too for now that way im not obsessing over ttc, it has def. Helped with not worry so much, and just waiting to see what happens I want our bundle of joy but im not going to stress over it as much

I think you should use preseed. I went looking for some yesterday, but I can't find any :( I guess I will have to order it online. I don't know if I need it or not though because I always get cm. TMI, but right now I'm drenched in it lol. I want to get some just in case mine is too thick. Maybe I'll order some for my next cycle.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SLH,I'm not too sure if I ever needed it eiter i just figured what the heck! sometimes it seems before o I get grat cm but then when it gets around peak time for some reason sometmes it seems to thicken up so I figured I would try to help if needed, guess it wouldnt hurt if you didn't need it, just help to get the swimmers up, 
I will go ahead and go for it if we bd, hubby isn't feeling good tonight and I'm off to the gym shortly 
We will see!!
So happy for you that you got your smiley face, you will most definetely get your awesome peak tomorrow get to bd, you and I will be O buddies again this cycle possibly lol


----------



## SLH

Guys help. My cbfm is still reading high. I don't get it because the digital gave me a smiley face yesterday afternoon. The stick that I peed on looks like it's a peak so i dont get it. Why would I get a smiley and not a peak. I have no more smiley sticks left so I can't do another test. I guess I'll buy some. Why must poas be so confusing. I had a bit of a temp spike so I'm not sure if I ovulated or not. I don't think so because the spike was little and no different from the spike I had the other day. From now on I'm only relying on what my cbfm tells me.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Guys help. My cbfm is still reading high. I don't get it because the digital gave me a smiley face yesterday afternoon. The stick that I peed on looks like it's a peak so i dont get it. Why would I get a smiley and not a peak. I have no more smiley sticks left so I can't do another test. I guess I'll buy some. Why must poas be so confusing. I had a bit of a temp spike so I'm not sure if I ovulated or not. I don't think so because the spike was little and no different from the spike I had the other day. From now on I'm only relying on what my cbfm tells me.

 Its all very frustrating isn't it hun:wacko: im sorry i cant be more of an help to you but im sure the girls may be able to help you, this is only my 2nd month ttc so im just as confused myself:wacko: i had my 1st peak on sunday and a smiley on my cb digi and my 2nd peak yesterday and no smiley and today a high on my monitor so i presumed i had definately ovulated and expected a temp rise today and O day but my temp dropped:wacko: so im very confused.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: when in doubt, hump it out. I wish I could answer you but by your chart I don't think you've ovulated. I would be uber confused too. Sorry girl :hugs:

Lullaby: You may be ovulating today...like i told SLH, when in doubt, hump it out. 

As for myself, I'm confused too lol. We're humping it out...we've had a fun couple of days ;) But my sticks are looking like they're going to peak soon and I was expecting to peak around fri or sat. Who knows, I think they did this last cycle. Anyways, I always get a little yeast infection right after ovulation that goes away with af. I decided to treat it this go around with monistat one and all this gunk comes out of you and i think it sitting there caused an irritation or infection like BV....so I took left over antibiotics and I think it's going away. I had a doc appt but I don't have insurance...so I think I might just wait it out. What do you girls think?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GdaneMom4now said:


> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear:
> SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
> GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
> Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
> Mrs.B.:
> Jodi_19:
> keekeesaurus:
> wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
> Duffy:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong.

You forgot me! I O on October 31st according to my trackers.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

LekkerSlaap said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear:
> SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
> GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
> Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
> Mrs.B.:
> Jodi_19:
> keekeesaurus:
> wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
> Duffy:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> You forgot me! I O on October 31st according to my trackers.Click to expand...

I update when people tell me their test dates I'll update when I get to work


----------



## SLH

Haha, Gdane that's hilarious. I like that line and we have been humping like crazy. Im just confused by the monitor. As soon as the drugstore opens I'm going to buy smileys. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore after last month but this is an emergency so I have to lol. Clearblue loves my money. 

Maybe the clomid will cause you to ovulate super early this month. As long as you hump it out you won't miss your fertile time lol. I like that line so I'm going to use it. 

I hardly ever get yeast infections. I think I've had like 2 in my life, but when I have had them I used vasoline and it really helped. My mom had always said that vasoline is better than anything you could buy. It worked for me. 

Lul, you'll probably get a temp rise tomorrow or the next day. I usually get one on the high after my peaks.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm very nervous. This is the first real time we are getting to try since I had surgery last year and then he deployed. This month my af came 3 days early and lasted all 7days. I had the worst cramps ever this time too. The plan is to try til jan and if no luck I'll go back to a specialist and see what they have to say. The day is approaching and the excitement is growing an I'm just trying my best to stay positive and convince my body it's time!!! Lol


----------



## lullabybarb

:rofl: "When in doubt hump it out" Gdane your soo funny :rofl: it looks like we're all confused!:wacko: i also wasn't expecting my peak so soon! well...time will soon tell and in the meantime lots of humping to be done:haha: you have started something:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

I love that saying too!! That's great stuff! Ugh sorry about the cinfusion ladies, that always makes it tough ttc.. slh that's weird that opk gave u a smiley and no peak, im interested to see if u get another today although by your temps I don't think u have od y et, but I could be way wrong, I have the lowest temp temp today and thought I would peak, but just as I first thought the excersize has delayed my o apparently so it looks like another 20 sticks this time around because I can't ever get my self to use used sticks when this happens lol. I had been getting peaks every month on cd 18 but who knows what will happen this month guess we will see


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: 
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :haha: that's a queen of a one liner!

Well it seems like a few of us girls are having confusing cycles this time round :shrug:. I now appear to have ov'd on my birthday (FF likes to do the sneaky change on me!) and the only day we BDed too. Had a big temp dip on 7DPO but am putting it down to the effects of post surgery and GA. I don't want to read anything into my cycle this time because I'm convinced I can't possibly be pg but I've had some weird symptoms too. But they could also be down to the GA/surgery so....I dunno. I'm not stressing though. I have ordered more CBFM sticks and preseed for next cycle and for now am just concentrating on my new boobies :thumbup:. Gonna go and get measured for new bras next week. Bonus!

Hope y'all are well and happy and somebody somewhere on this thread _has_ to have a :bfp: soon. Come on girls, I'm rooting for y'all!


----------



## SLH

I'm going to get more smileys soon. I hope my monitor peaks this month, but I get a strange feeling it's not going to because the estrogen line isn't really disappearing like it usually does. However, the lh line is getting very dark, so maybe once they are as dark as each other the monitor will peak. I'm going hump it out because I'm in doubt lol.

DH and I went into the fertility clinic today to get our blood tested. They are testing for everything. I got really woozy because they took 30 vials from me lol. They only took 3 from DH.

Yesterday I looked all over for pre seed and I could not find it anywhere. I don't have time to order any and I hate ordering online. I called around today and I finally found a place that sells it. It's a sex shop. I thought it was only sold in pharmacies lol. 

Keekee, I'm so happy for you. That must be so exciting to be shopping for a bra after surgery. Lol, I'm sure they look great. I couldn't imagine going through that. 
Did you bd at all this cycle, is there a chance you could be pregnant?


----------



## SLH

I just took my last dollar store OPK, and to my surprise it was positive. I have never seen the test line so dark before on a dollar store test so that's good. Yesterday when I got a smiley face I got a faint positive. I don't think I need to buy anymore tests. Maybe I'll stop at the dollar store and buy more.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I'm going to get more smileys soon. I hope my monitor peaks this month, but I get a strange feeling it's not going to because the estrogen line isn't really disappearing like it usually does. However, the lh line is getting very dark, so maybe once they are as dark as each other the monitor will peak. I'm going hump it out because I'm in doubt lol.
> 
> DH and I went into the fertility clinic today to get our blood tested. They are testing for everything. I got really woozy because they took 30 vials from me lol. They only took 3 from DH.
> 
> Yesterday I looked all over for pre seed and I could not find it anywhere. I don't have time to order any and I hate ordering online. I called around today and I finally found a place that sells it. It's a sex shop. I thought it was only sold in pharmacies lol.
> 
> Keekee, I'm so happy for you. That must be so exciting to be shopping for a bra after surgery. Lol, I'm sure they look great. I couldn't imagine going through that.
> Did you bd at all this cycle, is there a chance you could be pregnant?

That made me chuckle about you finding Preseed in a sex shop :haha:. Brilliant! That's a lot of blood...when do you get your results?
I wouldn't worry too much about your peak. Like Gdane said, plenty of women have just highs and still get pg! FXed you're one of them :hugs:.

We BDed only the once, on my birthday (this makes me laugh, it sounds like we only do it on special occasions) which now also appears to be the day I ovulated (FF changed my ov day on me later on) but I just thought with not getting peaks and my temps being all over the place and then the surgery etc. that I didn't stand a chance this cycle. I can't put sore bbs down as a symptom on FF (LOL - and they do look good, I've been monoboobed so long I'm going to love these puppies) but I've had a weird taste in my mouth recently and I can't stand sweet things (definitely not me) 'cos they taste so bitter and I'm so constipated...but I've just been putting those things down to the GA. Who knows? I think AF is due 1st nov so we shall see.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, All sounds fairly good on here! Im sat here anxiously awaiting a call from my little sister saying to make it to the hospital as baby is about to make an appearance! Trying to fill time!! xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

My SIL came to see me earlier for a brew, I had a cup of coffee with one sugar in it but couldn't drink it and pulled my face. Like this ----> :coffee::sick: and she said "that's the first thing I went off when I was pg." Nobody knows we're TTCing. I'm trying not to read anything into it :nope:.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get more smileys soon. I hope my monitor peaks this month, but I get a strange feeling it's not going to because the estrogen line isn't really disappearing like it usually does. However, the lh line is getting very dark, so maybe once they are as dark as each other the monitor will peak. I'm going hump it out because I'm in doubt lol.
> 
> DH and I went into the fertility clinic today to get our blood tested. They are testing for everything. I got really woozy because they took 30 vials from me lol. They only took 3 from DH.
> 
> Yesterday I looked all over for pre seed and I could not find it anywhere. I don't have time to order any and I hate ordering online. I called around today and I finally found a place that sells it. It's a sex shop. I thought it was only sold in pharmacies lol.
> 
> Keekee, I'm so happy for you. That must be so exciting to be shopping for a bra after surgery. Lol, I'm sure they look great. I couldn't imagine going through that.
> Did you bd at all this cycle, is there a chance you could be pregnant?
> 
> That made me chuckle about you finding Preseed in a sex shop :haha:. Brilliant! That's a lot of blood...when do you get your results?
> I wouldn't worry too much about your peak. Like Gdane said, plenty of women have just highs and still get pg! FXed you're one of them :hugs:.
> 
> We BDed only the once, on my birthday (this makes me laugh, it sounds like we only do it on special occasions) which now also appears to be the day I ovulated (FF changed my ov day on me later on) but I just thought with not getting peaks and my temps being all over the place and then the surgery etc. that I didn't stand a chance this cycle. I can't put sore bbs down as a symptom on FF (LOL - and they do look good, I've been monoboobed so long I'm going to love these puppies) but I've had a weird taste in my mouth recently and I can't stand sweet things (definitely not me) 'cos they taste so bitter and I'm so constipated...but I've just been putting those things down to the GA. Who knows? I think AF is due 1st nov so we shall see.Click to expand...

I have seen lots of women get pregnant without getting a peak reading, so it can happen. Maybe you have a short surge. It only takes once to get pregnant. 

Those things you mentioned are good symptoms. The weird taste in your mouth and constipation. If you are taking pain medications or anything it could cause constipation.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Ladies, All sounds fairly good on here! Im sat here anxiously awaiting a call from my little sister saying to make it to the hospital as baby is about to make an appearance! Trying to fill time!! xx

How exciting! GL for your little sis!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> Those things you mentioned are good symptoms. The weird taste in your mouth and constipation. If you are taking pain medications or anything it could cause constipation.

Uh-huh, I'm thinking it's more likely to be the codeine :blush:. I haven't done a number 2 since friday (sorry, TMI.)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I just called my doc she was progesterone checked cd21 and 7dpo since I ovulate late but I dont think short term insurance will cover it and it's 85 dollars a time!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry not trying to ignore everyone I'm at work!


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
I was wondering if you could help or give me any type of advice! My husband and I have been TTC for the past 18 months and I've been using my CBFM for the past 5 cycles and each cycle I have peaked around day 11-13, and I have a 28 day cycle.... 
This month I have had highs from day 9 and it's day 20 and I haven't peaked, has anyone else experienced this?
Husband and I have had fertility tests and they are all clear, so god knows what's going on with my body! 
I also feel as if AF is due as I'm bloated and feel soooo emotional, just did a HPT and it's negative... 
Help girls xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane - woah! $85! Sheeeesh. 

Hi Buckles :hi: and welcome!
I've just had a cycle with all highs and no peaks and I know the girls here will tell you it can happen. You can still have highs only and get pg though, I only just found this out :thumbup:. I wouldn't worry, especially as your tests have been clear. Are you temping as well? I was worried I hadn't ov'd but my charts tell me otherwise. I'm sure the girls here will weigh in with some great advice too so hang on in there!


----------



## Buckles

Hello
Thank you! I haven't temp charted as before I bought my monitor, I used CB digi OV sticks and I OV'd each month so didn't think I'd need to... Well until this month. Arrrrghhhh 
Didn't realise I could fall pg if I didn't get my peak xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What would you girls do? Woulda you get it done


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> What would you girls do? Woulda you get it done

 I think thats a ridiculous price for a blood test:growlmad: i was so sure i had ovulated last month and ff confirmed it but blood test says i didn't, i did it on 21st day too and ovulated cd17 so perhaps that was why:wacko: i just think its a lot of money if you dont ovulate on the day you think you do hun.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get more smileys soon. I hope my monitor peaks this month, but I get a strange feeling it's not going to because the estrogen line isn't really disappearing like it usually does. However, the lh line is getting very dark, so maybe once they are as dark as each other the monitor will peak. I'm going hump it out because I'm in doubt lol.
> 
> DH and I went into the fertility clinic today to get our blood tested. They are testing for everything. I got really woozy because they took 30 vials from me lol. They only took 3 from DH.
> 
> Yesterday I looked all over for pre seed and I could not find it anywhere. I don't have time to order any and I hate ordering online. I called around today and I finally found a place that sells it. It's a sex shop. I thought it was only sold in pharmacies lol.
> 
> Keekee, I'm so happy for you. That must be so exciting to be shopping for a bra after surgery. Lol, I'm sure they look great. I couldn't imagine going through that.
> Did you bd at all this cycle, is there a chance you could be pregnant?
> 
> That made me chuckle about you finding Preseed in a sex shop :haha:. Brilliant! That's a lot of blood...when do you get your results?
> I wouldn't worry too much about your peak. Like Gdane said, plenty of women have just highs and still get pg! FXed you're one of them :hugs:.
> 
> We BDed only the once, on my birthday (this makes me laugh, it sounds like we only do it on special occasions) which now also appears to be the day I ovulated (FF changed my ov day on me later on) but I just thought with not getting peaks and my temps being all over the place and then the surgery etc. that I didn't stand a chance this cycle. I can't put sore bbs down as a symptom on FF (LOL - and they do look good, I've been monoboobed so long I'm going to love these puppies) but I've had a weird taste in my mouth recently and I can't stand sweet things (definitely not me) 'cos they taste so bitter and I'm so constipated...but I've just been putting those things down to the GA. Who knows? I think AF is due 1st nov so we shall see.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sending you lots of:dust: really hope you get your bfp hun, how lovely that would be knowing you concieved on your birthday:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## SLH

Gdane, that's expensive. Our government pays for that once, and then I think in order to have it again I have to pay for cycle monitoring which costs $250 for a year, but that includes ultrasounds too. $85 seems expensive I didn't realize it was that much money. Only if there was a stick you could pee on to see your levels lol.

Keekee, I have to take codeine during AF and I can never poop lol. Hopefully, you don't have to take them for much longer.

Buckles, three things could be happening to you. You're ovulating late, you ovulated, but you're monitor just didn't pick it up because you had a short surge, or it's possible but rare that you're having an anovulatory cycle. It's hard to know if you don't chart your basal body temperature.

I just got some pre seed, but am afraid to use an applicator. I don't know why since it's way smaller than my husband lol.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, if I already knew what my progesterone levels were like I would not pay for it if it were me. I would pay for it if it was the first time just to make sure everything was okay, but if I had it done before and my tests came back normal, I wouldn't pay for it. That's my opinion though.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane I have to agree with lul and SLH but you must do what you think is best for you :hugs:.

Buckles - start charting girl! It'll open up a whole new world of obsessiveness and it means we can stalk your charts :thumbup:. Always good if you need one of the girls here to check your chart for you. There's some wise wimmen around these here parts.


----------



## bexsy

hi ladies i hope you dont mind be coming in on your convo

just woundering if anyone could offer me a bit of advice

my last period was on the 18th of september, so my next period would of been due on the 16th of october
well 16th october came and no sign of period
have been using my cb monitor and every month i only get a high neva have gotten my peak
well 2 nights ago i had a bit of red blood which lasted for a few hours then turned brown (sorry if its too much info) and then it stopped then i had a little bit of red yesterday and now nothing
normally i get my period and its full flow for 4 or 5 days so im confused really bad (doesnt take much lol)
does anyone know what it could be

i done a pregnancy test a day after my period was due and it was negative

thanks in advance
bexs


----------



## SLH

bexsy said:


> hi ladies i hope you dont mind be coming in on your convo
> 
> just woundering if anyone could offer me a bit of advice
> 
> my last period was on the 18th of september, so my next period would of been due on the 16th of october
> well 16th october came and no sign of period
> have been using my cb monitor and every month i only get a high neva have gotten my peak
> well 2 nights ago i had a bit of red blood which lasted for a few hours then turned brown (sorry if its too much info) and then it stopped then i had a little bit of red yesterday and now nothing
> normally i get my period and its full flow for 4 or 5 days so im confused really bad (doesnt take much lol)
> does anyone know what it could be
> 
> i done a pregnancy test a day after my period was due and it was negative
> 
> thanks in advance
> bexs

I am sorry, but I have never had anything like that happen to me so I'm not sure what it could be.


----------



## Buckles

I am going to have to start charting... I started reading into it and got slightly confused, any simple guidelines? 
Also really hoping that all of my highs turn into a little bubba. Only a week left until we find out, or I just haven't OV'd. I loved my monitor up until this month... 
Xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi bexsy :hi:. I've certainly heard of cycles where you don't get a peak on the CBFM, only highs. Maybe the bleeding was a short period? AF for me sometimes only lasts 1.5 days so it's a possibility. Do you take your temps and chart at all? I find this helps enormously. Maybe you should see your doc and get checked out? 

Buckles - if you join fertility friend (you can click on anyone's ticker to go straight to the site) you get an email course to tell you what to do and what everything means. I found this super helpful :thumbup:. FXed though that you don't need to! Keep us posted.

AFM - temps have gone back down and stayed down so don't think it was a 7DPO dip after all :nope:. Still haven't pooped. Now I'm getting really grumpy with it. No codeine for me today! 

SLH, Gdane, pook, lul how are all you lovelies today?


----------



## Pookabear

Hey keekee! Im doing good today! Although not to thrilled that im using 20 sticks this cycle due to excersize im sure but hey it happens, I think I will o late this time around, my chart looks like I did yesterday but I don't think I had.. I haven't had any ovary pain and I tend to get that with my ovulaation, so sho knows..im not to concerned with it this cycle, whatever happens happens, im on cd 19 and got a high today


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I'm experiencing some FF wierdness, and I'm hoping some of you can help me out.

So, this weekend, I missed a temp. I entered in a late temp, and discarded it. On Saturday, it gave me my crosshairs, showing that I ovulated on day 14. This would mean I ovulated last Thursday, the 20th. Of course this is AFTER DH and I already had our planned BD sessions...one on Wednesday, and another Friday evening. Friday morning my CBFM showed my first peak, so we were pleased that we got busy and BD'd that night. Saturday was my 2nd peak. So, at this point, I'm thinking that I either ovulated Saturday, or Thursday.

Now, today, I enter my data into FF. It seems that FF has changed my ovulation date from Thursday, the 20th, to Monday, the 24th. WTF?

So, the last time we BD'd was Friday night, and I ovulated on Monday??? If this is the case, there's no way we caught the egg. The chances are slim to none, really.

What should I trust? My CBFM, or FF? Ugh. I'm sad right now. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month.


----------



## SLH

My monitor is still high grrr. I don't get it because I have had positive opk's for 2 days now. It's very weird and frustrating. Later today I'm buying more opk's. To top it all off, I'm getting sick. This is just great because FF will now be confused if I get a fever tomorrow. Fml.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Hi bexsy :hi:. I've certainly heard of cycles where you don't get a peak on the CBFM, only highs. Maybe the bleeding was a short period? AF for me sometimes only lasts 1.5 days so it's a possibility. Do you take your temps and chart at all? I find this helps enormously. Maybe you should see your doc and get checked out?
> 
> Buckles - if you join fertility friend (you can click on anyone's ticker to go straight to the site) you get an email course to tell you what to do and what everything means. I found this super helpful :thumbup:. FXed though that you don't need to! Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM - temps have gone back down and stayed down so don't think it was a 7DPO dip after all :nope:. Still haven't pooped. Now I'm getting really grumpy with it. No codeine for me today!
> 
> SLH, Gdane, pook, lul how are all you lovelies today?

Have you tried laxatives? They might help. Elax is great. 

Your temperatures are still higher than your pre o temps so I'm going to assume you ovulated.


----------



## Pookabear

Aw hugs slh! The cbfm must have missed your surge...so weird being that you always peak! Can't see your chart on my phone. Do your temps look like you ovulated?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Aw hugs slh! The cbfm must have missed your surge...so weird being that you always peak! Can't see your chart on my phone. Do your temps look like you ovulated?

I have no idea what's going on. I guess the monitor did miss my surge. What's funny is the stick from yesterday looks like a peak, but not quite because the estrogen line is still a little darker than the lh line. When the monitor peaks these lines are equal. I'm wondering if estrogen has anything to do with it. Maybe my body has too much estrogen so the monitor isn't picking up lh because it detects more estrogen. I'm pretty sure I have an estrogen dominance problem. I can't wait to have my hormones tested next month. I need to have some answers.

My temperatures are still low, so according to FF I haven't ovulated yet. I'm hoping they rise tomorrow. 

Did you get a peak today?


----------



## Pookabear

I hope your temps rise! Confusing.. I posted above this morning but no one saw it I don't think lol but didn't post much, I got a high today too so its 20 sticks for me...I thin im oing late due to the excersize I m almost positive that is what it is, I had a big dip yesterday but I usually get a drop around a week before o so who knows, im really not as concerned with it this month we will see what happens


----------



## Pookabear

I don't think u would get positive smileys for nothing, that is odd


----------



## SLH

Pook, it looks like I'm going to be using 20 sticks too. I have heard that exercising can delay ovulation. If it helps you to relax though, don't stop.
This cycle is making me mad. I just bought digitals and the test didn't work. It was flashing and then instead of giving me a circle or a happy face it went blank. Grr.

Anyways, I did some research online and apparently it's common for your monitor to go wacky after using it for a while. Others have said that they would start out getting a few high readings and then every month it would increase and then miss the lh surge all together. I have been using it for 5 months now, and I'm pretty sure this is what's happening to me. I have decided that after this cycle I am going to reset my monitor completely. I found instructions to wipe the memory clean. I figured I would post them here for anyone who may read this down the line. 

1. Remove the plastic cap from one end of a clean-unused-test-stick and snap the cap onto the other end of stick. Insert the test stick into the test stick slot of the monitor. The beveled corner on the insertion end of the stick must face in toward the monitor. THE STICK MUST SNAP INTO PLACE TO PERFORM PROPERLY. THE MONITOR SHOULD NOT BE TUNRED ON UNTIL STEP 2.

2. Press and hold the "M" button. Continue pressing the "M" button while turning the monitor on. NOTE: Do not take finger off the "M" button until these directions say to to do so in Step 5.

3. The screen will show the "remove the test stick" symbol(a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right). Conitnue pressing "M".

4. Keep pressing the "M" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will also display these symbols when you initially turn the montior on for the FIRST time. This indicates the memory is now cleared of all prior data.

5. Remove test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "M" button. The memory should now be cleared.

6. Your screen should display a flashing "M" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and an "M" in a non-flashing mode. If so, you will need to repeat all steps of this process. This procedure may take several times before you successfully reset the unit to its"new" state.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Slh m maybe your body geared up to o and you didnt. I had that happen I got smiley and no ovulatio

I'm so busy thats all I have time to answer sorry girls welcome to the new onesn


----------



## Buckles

Thanks for this, I'm going to be resetting mine next month as well! I'm cycle 6 and it's gone crazy! Xx


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Slh m maybe your body geared up to o and you didnt. I had that happen I got smiley and no ovulatio
> 
> I'm so busy thats all I have time to answer sorry girls welcome to the new onesn

I guess the only I will be able to tell is if my temperature rises. Time will tell.


----------



## SLH

Buckles said:


> Thanks for this, I'm going to be resetting mine next month as well! I'm cycle 6 and it's gone crazy! Xx

Really? So, I'm not alone. That's good to know.


----------



## Buckles

SLH said:


> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this, I'm going to be resetting mine next month as well! I'm cycle 6 and it's gone crazy! Xx
> 
> Really? So, I'm not alone. That's good to know.Click to expand...

Definitely not... I've had highs since day 9 and I'm on day 21, and i normally ov on days 11-13! Thought it was just me! Monitor is making me slightly crazy as it's been peaking for the last 5 cycles, and before that used cb digi's and they peaked as well. Arrrgghhhhhh xx 
:hugs:


----------



## SLH

Buckles said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this, I'm going to be resetting mine next month as well! I'm cycle 6 and it's gone crazy! Xx
> 
> Really? So, I'm not alone. That's good to know.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely not... I've had highs since day 9 and I'm on day 21, and i normally ov on days 11-13! Thought it was just me! Monitor is making me slightly crazy as it's been peaking for the last 5 cycles, and before that used cb digi's and they peaked as well. Arrrgghhhhhh xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...

That is very frustrating. I'm on cd18 and have been seeing highs since day 9. I got a positive OPK on two different tests for two days in a row, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to ovulate today and the CBFM is wrong. Last month I had a peak like I have never seen before and this month the sticks looked like a normal peak when my monitor read high, so I'm pretty sure the monitor got confused. Maybe it was expecting to see sticks like it did last month but because it didn't it read high instead? I'm thinking this must be it because it does remember your history. If I get rid of the history I can start over again.

I'm going to continue to have :sex: until I get a temperature rise. You should start charting if you can.


----------



## Pookabear

Sounds like a good assumption to me slh! Keep up bding and catch that eggy, hey ya never know you might be one of the ladies that get the bfp without getting the peak, I'm going on cd 20 and no peak for me either the other day I had a stick that looked like a peak but it showed high, and i am pretty sure i havent ovulated because no ovary pain yet, which I always get.. Hopefully i still ovulate at some point this month and its just delayed, i love my excerisizing but it kind of sucks getting my body off of its pattern, but i guess its well worth it, getting myself healthy


----------



## Pookabear

Slh looks like you were right! I think you ovulated yesterday and you got loads of bd in which is great! Asm, my temos are all over the place due to working out, which is ok with me but I still want o this cycle, I don't mind when as long as it happens... eventually im sure my body will get used to the excersize sooner or later...now im glad I took the approaxh this time of not worrying too much about it, cause otherwise I would be freaking right now and I don't need to do that.. I will say the drs are right when they say certain things can affect o and af..I have the proof by my temps Lola


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I peaked super early and it snuck up on me. We got a quickie in but I have od on my high before my peak the least two cycles. My temp rose a little but I think it's because I didn't sleep well. My parties are hurting me and I think today is my o day. I was expecting it on a couple of days but my lh line was piety dark so thats a good sign.do far we bd o-4 o-3 and today were getting drunk at the concert tonight and I got a toy and some lingere so I hope we have fun! ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I will have Internet back today in the house. But I wanted to update I finally got a high reading. Has anyone ever had a problem with their bbt being erratic from the beginning? My bbts aren't very precise and I can't exactly read my chart from last month so I'm not sure I can depend on it this month either. Went ahead and practiced lastnight with a sample of pre seed and softcups. Wasn't so bad other than the urge to pee.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woo, Gdane! You go girl! Sounds like your OH is in for some fun :bunny:.

Pook, well done on the exercising! I need to get back into exercise when I've healed as it makes me feel soooo much better. Are you doing classes or gym work?

SLH, sounds like you've got all bases covered girl and thanks for the info on how to reset the CBFM. I might reset mine for next cycle as I think with all the stress and everything during this cycle things have gone a bit haywire.

Lekker, my BBTs are all over the place too but I started adjusting and that seems to give me a better chart. In an ideal world I'd get a good nights' sleep and wake at 6.30am every day and temp but I just don't have that kind of lifestyle :nope:.

AFM, I got rid of the weird high post op temps and the chart looks better already. Kept them in FF but put high stress and illness down so that I can refer back if necessary. Am going to get gung ho next cycle :ninja: and I have a plan!
- start from scratch with CBFM at next AF
- start using OPKs too
- keep on FFing
- use preseed (got it from Amazon)
- am debating the softcups
- get back onto my prenatals and CoQ10 (good for the older ladies) also might try grapefruit juice (is it grapefruit?) and other s**t for improving the CM
- give up smoking and get a better diet :blush:
- see my doc and get some blood work done
- have more sex

FXed this will work! 

:dust: to y'all - come on girls we need a BFP on this thread!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear, I'm sure you will ovulate, but it probably will happen later this cycle because of exercising. I that the very athletic people sometimes don't get periods or when they do they're super light. Maybe AF will be shorter for you, well if you get it, but I hope you don't get it and this is your month.

Gdane, you're funny. I have read that a lot of foreplay and stuff helps for some reason. I also read that about porn somewhere so last night we started watching it lol. What kind of a man wrote that I don't know. The egg can live for up to 36 hours so if you did ovulate yesterday you could still catch it. 

Lekker, your temperatures don't look that erratic. I would trust them. You can see a clear shift and it matches your peak too. Erratic temperatures can be caused by not taking your temperature at the same time every day, or sleeping with your mouth open.

Keekee, that sounds like a great plan. FX'd it works for you. I plan on resetting my monitor as well. I'm pretty sure it's messed up. I used Pre Seed for the very first time last night and I liked it. The applicator hurt a bit, but not much. I'm so used to lubrications being messy and sticky, but I didn't even notice the Pre Seed. Once it was in me I couldn't even tell it was there which is kind of weird. Sometimes lubricants irritate me, but Pre Seed didn't irritate me at all. 

AFM, I got another stupid high. I'm going to stop POAS now because I got a huge temperature spike today so I'm pretty sure I have ovulated and am 1dpo now. DH and I will still BD like rabbits just incase lol. I'm excited to get tests done during my next cycle. I really want to see my doctor and get some kind of treatment done. I'm also curious to know what my DH's SA is like.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks keekee, I do classes and gym work a mixture, I love it, it makes me feel better and gets my mind off ttc, its a great thing! I think I will still get af though just late, as I've always been a ruuner for a few yrs and still got it, im not sure about o though your probably right slh I will prob just o late... we will see, im at day 20 now
yay for o slh, sorry that your monitor is messed up though


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Soooo we have dtd twice! Going for a third after the concert all intoxicated and stuff because apparently thats how you get pregnant these days! Things got pretty randy in the pool ;) ! I'm mad thigh my toy I bought didn't work! But I still finished right after dh!


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Soooo we have dtd twice! Going for a third after the concert all intoxicated and stuff because apparently thats how you get pregnant these days! Things got pretty randy in the pool ;) ! I'm mad thigh my toy I bought didn't work! But I still finished right after dh!

Good times! :thumbup:

I just had a massive temp drop. The hag is riding into town! Run, keekee, run! LOL.


----------



## Buckles

Morning girls, 
How are we all today? 
Little update, day 23.. and monitor still showing peaks! I have been feeling so rough the last 2 days, headaches, cramping and so, so hot all the time and never normally feel like this days and days in advance of the witch arriving, but then part of me thinks its my mind playing tricks on me. 
Really looking forward to the weekend! xxx


----------



## wookie130

I'm okay. My chart has been messing with me. It's changed my O day 3 different times, and none of them have really lined up with my CBFM peak readings. I'll admit that the 3rd O day adjustment on FF was my doing...I attempted to adjust the temp I had taken way too late, and now it's showing I ovulated on Saturday, which was my 2nd peak. I'm mentally satisfied with this, even if it isn't the truth...LOL!!! 

I've been waayyyyyy gassy. And I mean severely gassy. Supposedly I'm 6 dpo, and I had quite a dip in my temp this a.m. too. I've also had some post-ovulation pains, more so than what I'm used to having.

I absolutely refuse to test until I'm late this month.


----------



## Pookabear

Wookie I understand about pre af testing, I always refuse to do it also! ... gdane..good stuff lol! Lol keekee run run! Too funny! Afm no o still and high on cbfm with super low temps, hubby asked how we are going to try lol I am guessing I wont o this time or it will be super late... I don't want too, but I may have to stop working outif I don't o this month, I want to o and excersize lol not right


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I suppose w made up for missed time....dtd four times yesterday t...pretty sure I o.d yesterday


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you for the input. I know the first months temps were kinda off when I was charting for practice for this month. As OV day is approaching I've already started the cups since I got the high reading. And preseed. The cups aren't that hard to get in they just slide right up and you can't feel them. It's the getting them out that's a little awkward. I tried them once before years ago for AF...that didn't work would never suggest it. But I'm really hoping this month is THE month. :) I also hope you're all coming with me! :)


----------



## wookie130

Pookabear, don't worry about the exercise delaying or stopping your ovulation. You would literally have to be doing marathon-esque training regimes for that to be an issue. When I got pregnant in May, I was running 3-4 miles every other day, bicycling 30 miles a week, and doing other forms of strength training and cardio. My cycles were like clockwork.

Exercise actually increases your fertility, if done moderately, and giving yourself adequate recovery time between workouts. :) I wouldn't worry about a thing!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks wookie, I have ran for years and had regular periods, but now Im doing classes out the gym and more and it worried me since every month I have been ovulating on cd 19 and this month its not happening, i started to get symptoms of o then they went away and now im not sure if i will even ovulate but we will see
Thank you so much for the encouraging words hopefully it will still happen, it worked for you so thats awesome  I hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm still running but the hag is bearing down on me. I can feel her rancid breath on my neck. Bah! Big temp drop yesterday too and I'm crying at EVERYTHING. :witch::wohoo:

Pook - keep exercising girl! I second everything wookie said :thumbup:.

Lekker - I'm thinking of trying the softcups next cycle. GL and FXed for you dearie!

Gdane - that's quite a sesh there saucy lady! I'm wel jel. Hope all that crazy sexy time does the trick!


----------



## Pookabear

Ok ladies so this is just great! I have lotiony cm just like after o this morning, so I really don't see it happening now, I don't know if I missed it or if it never happend, I think it never did and it kept trying ro cause I had a little ew cm last week but no ovary pains like I always do... ugh lol
then this morning I did my temp super early and it was 97.60, then got up dot a drink went back to sleep, then did it at normal time and it was 97.86 which should I use? Guess doesn't matter which if I didn't o, and never got a peak on cbfm


----------



## SLH

Pook I'm sure you'll ovulate soon. I think this is a weird month for lots of us, okay well maybe just me. I just want Cracktober to end already. Of exercising is helpful and distracts you from ttc I wouldnt stop. I wonder if toning it down a bit might help you ovulate?

Keekee, I'm sorry about AF. I hope next month is it for you. You'll have more of a chance since you'll be able to bd more. 

I have decided not to pee on anymore cbfm sticks. FF gave me crosshairs so I'm pretty sure I have ovulated. There were a few times around ovulation that I didn't use fmu but used smu or tmu. Do you guys think that could be the reason why my monitor never peaked this month?

I'm going to go through cycle monitoring next month for a whole year. They will do ultrasounds to see when I ovulate so I'm wondering if I should just give my monitor away.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Ok ladies so this is just great! I have lotiony cm just like after o this morning, so I really don't see it happening now, I don't know if I missed it or if it never happend, I think it never did and it kept trying ro cause I had a little ew cm last week but no ovary pains like I always do... ugh lol
> then this morning I did my temp super early and it was 97.60, then got up dot a drink went back to sleep, then did it at normal time and it was 97.86 which should I use? Guess doesn't matter which if I didn't o, and never got a peak on cbfm

We must have been typing again at the same time because I didnt see this before I started my last post lol. 

Always use the first temperature. Getting up to get a drink disturbed your bbt. Walking around would have changed your body temperature. Going back to sleep wouldn't have made it accurate either because your body wouldn't have been getting the rest it needs before taking your bbt. I hope that made sense. 

Cm is a good thing hopefully it means that you will be ovulating soon.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh- thank you for the encouragement, I usually dont get creamy cm though until after o but who knows you could be right, ill go with the 1st temp like you said, i kind of thought that would be best also! My temps are all over the place this month lol

Keekee- I'm so sorry af is on her way!! Slh is right, you will have more time to bd next time around!
AF Stinks!!! lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Alright sorry ladies for popping in and just talking about me...I've been busy busy busy so now that I have a second I'm going to catch up! :) I've been reading, just haven't had time to respond. 

SLH: sorry you're having such a difficult time with your CBFM. That's gotta be frustrating. Fx'd for you! Glad you're still temping so you don't have to keep throwing away money!! :dust: Looks like you got yourself covered BDing wise... ;) bow chicka wow wow. The SMU could be why you didn't peak. It wasn't built up enough as long as you got cross hairs you should be good but you might want to reset your monitor...or if you're not going to use it monitoring by ultrasounds sounds good! Good luck with everything and try to think of everything it will give you and not what your going through at the moment. LoL Love the signature by the way ;) How's the porn going? LoL Such a weird question but I read that helps too becuase the hornier you are the more relaxed you are and the more semen a guy ejaculates...we tried it but my DH didn't leave me alone to even watch any. :dohh:

Buckles: Welcome, sorry I didn't respond to you before. Looks like you got your questions answered! I'm usually not this busy. :hi: I would reset your monitor...how many peaks are you getting? I thought you're only supposed to get two no matter what?

KeeKee: You plan sounds solid! I hope this will be it for you! I hope everything is still going well with your recovery! I reset my monitor twice already Haha. I think its good sometimes especially if things may change your cycles. Sorry about AF

Pook: I will give you some of my ovary pain. Sorry about your CBFM. What a weird month. Mine peaked two days early so it snuck up on us...just keep trying to bd and catch that eggy!! :) Fx'd and :dust: I'm glad you're not getting worked up about everything though. Kudos to you for working out. I need to start again. I hope everything is going phenomenally for you. Pook, don't give up, you might O late, I have seen girls conceive with late o's! I agree with SLH about taking your first temp

Wookie: Sorry about your chart. It's looking great so far!! Fx'd and :dust: for you. I'm glad you're waiting to test. Those BFN's are depressing sometimes...plus those tests aren't cheap!! 

Lekker: I had crazy temps in the beginning. You can click my clover ticker and look at how my charts have progressed. I think it's all about getting used to charting and I changed thermometers to the BD brand. Good luck with the preseed and softcups! I've seen good results. I've been using them for a while and no luck for me, but I have seen them work for a lot of people.

MrsB: How you been girl?

Okay, back to me me me haha :haha: My left ovary is still hurting so I'm thinking I ovulated from my right side...not like it matters. But my boobs and nipples hurt. We dtd quickie in the morning because of the peak on my monitor then the second time was after the pool at the hotel just because we felt like it the third and fourth time were after the concert (which was amazing by the way) just because we felt like it again. LoL. This is the first time around O time when my sex drive has increased...hopefully that's a good sign. We dtd again this morning also because we felt like it. I feel very confident this cycle. As for my chart...Oh boy. I know I probably ovulated thursday but I broke every single temp taking rule ever. I was drinking... I went to bed late...couldn't sleep at all...was traveling...couldn't find my thermometer so iwas walking around then took my temp walking around and I took it an hour late. LoL. :dohh: What a moron. Then I thought I left my thermometer at the hotel so I didn't take it last night...so we'll see what tomorrows temp brings. but by my body and my monitor I'm pretty sure I ovulated. I feel like this is the first time we've :sex: because we felt like it around O time...and not because I knew I was going to ovulate soon. Hubs liked the lingere but I'm very mad about my toy not working. *Almost* killed the mood. Haven't decided if I"m going to get progesterone checked. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya :) I been good thank you :) Sorry I have been MIA, wow I have missed loads!! I have had a very busy week... I have become an Aunty for the first time :) , jeeze she is beautiful lol, I am so smitten. If my babies are that beautiful I will be so happy hehe! My Sister and her boyfriend have names her Isla Jayde. 

Temp jumped up a bit today, no peak on monitor tho so not sure if maybe I wont ever get a peak without using soy, as last cycle I tried soy and saw my first ever peak! Suppose I will see if it stays up tomorrow. :shrug: 
I dont know as for other signs, TBH I don't notice EWCM ever, I get differing amounts but I tend to vary between creamy and watery. No sore boobs, very slight cramps, thats about it! Althought Ive had a bit of a spot breakout! :shrug:

We havent bd'd much at all this month, I had my smear test done on tuesday so some days were written off as you cant be contaminated before can you lol, but who knows ... it only takes once ... right... :rofl:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats on being an auntie! Thats one of my greatest joys in life! I have four nieces and two nephews. I'm sure your babies will be just as beautiful if not more! :) good luck on your bding!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Can it be normal around O to have a heightened sense of smell? The reason I ask is because I am stuffy right now and can smell my neighbors downstairs candle burning like it's right beside me. It's pumpkin spice I'm going to assume the febreeze kind. And also lastnight I was in the bathroom and my DH opened a can of olives and I could smell them so strong it made me want to throw up. Although I LOVE LOVE LOVE black olives....Am I just crazy?


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> Can it be normal around O to have a heightened sense of smell? The reason I ask is because I am stuffy right now and can smell my neighbors downstairs candle burning like it's right beside me. It's pumpkin spice I'm going to assume the febreeze kind. And also lastnight I was in the bathroom and my DH opened a can of olives and I could smell them so strong it made me want to throw up. Although I LOVE LOVE LOVE black olives....Am I just crazy?

From the time I ovulate to the time I get my period I can smell everything! Smelling everything is what made me know that I ovulated this month. I wasn't sure because I didn't get a peak but I have my usual post O symptoms. I can smell everything, I have cramps and my boobs are sore. The sensitive smell was the dead give away for me though. It has to do with increasing progesterone. It's funny because the only time I can smell my dog is after I ovulate lol. He has a dog smell to him. It's not bad or anything, it's just different.


----------



## Pookabear

I can smell yhings after I o also all the way to af, its crazy.. but the last few days I have had the smell thing but I haven't od yet, so maybe its on its way


----------



## wookie130

Pook, I'm frustrated for you! Maybe it's just going to be late late month for your ovulation to occur? As Gdane said earlier, I'd hump it out, to be sure you don't miss it!!!

Keekee, AF is such a freakin' drag. Hugs to you. Nothing like the art of patience, huh? I'm right there with you...I want this to happen NOW, and AF just keeps making her unwanted entrance.

SLH, I'd reset and continue with the monitor. I know you've been at it awhile with the monitor, but it can't HURT. I'm a big believer in the CBFM, and feel that it will bring me closer to my next BFP. I really feel that you're going to figure this fertility stuff out. It's going to be fine. ;)


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I've just never experienced it before. That's why I was asking, I thought I was losing my mind!


----------



## Buckles

Morning girls, 
My monitor has finally gone down to low... AF is due to appear in 2 days time and I normally spot beforehand but nothing this time. So hoping for a BFP but if not, my monitor needs to be reset! 
Happy sunday girls xxx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I peaked today and got a positive on OPK so my countdown says I should O tomorrow. Although my ticker still says 2 days to go and it's behind....Hrm. I'm going to try to reset it. I'm so excited!

Buckles-I'll keep my fingers crossed for you BFP!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

Good luck lekker! Peaks are very exciting! 
Thank you gdane, we have missed you, but it looks like you are having some awesome bd going on lol

Asf im on day 23 with crezmy cm I still doubt o will happen as I had ewcm last week and now it has changed but oh well, hopefully next month.. I still nave high on my sticks, lh line has been there for days but estogen line has been darker so no bfp for me this time but maybe once my body gets used to the workouts it will get back to normal


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck lekker. My chart put me at four dpo but I think I'm only three


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks pook I was beginning to wonder if my super long post was invisible our not....or maybe you guys hated me lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Yeah I would think with all the technology they have going on with their websites it would automatically adjust the chart lol! But nope I just had to do math hahahaha and figure out how to reset it accordingly. As I'm still not exactly sure what a luteal phase is *facepalm*

So if you're 3DPO you're testing soon right?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks pook I was beginning to wonder if my super long post was invisible our not....or maybe you guys hated me lol

I just looked at your chart and it looks like you dipped pretty good today....HOPING THAT'S A GOOD SIGN!!!! :happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No dpo=days past ovulation so I over rode my fertility friend to say what I feel happened. Ff is not always right. I will be testing nov9th if my temp is still up...keep your chin up pook you never know when you might ovulate look back at my charts at the beginning my body would always gear up to o then I wouldn't o for like a couple more weeks. Good luck buckles how many peaks did your monitor give you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Nahhh thats nothing substantial but thank you for the hope..to be an implantation dip it should go to our below the coverline and shoot back up the next day between 6-12dpo I had one at 7dpo followed by symptoms but I think I had a chemical even though there was no positive test you can click my clover ticker and look through my charts :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Plus if you read my super long post that temp was taken with all the rules broken lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GdaneMom4now said:


> Plus if you read my super long post that temp was taken with all the rules broken lol

Rules are meant to be broken ;) Who did you go see in concert? I was skimming through and didn't see it. But then again I'm blind as a bat today. Trying to use the comp without glasses to give my eyes a little break.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Reba mcentire, the band perry, steel magnolia, edens edge and james otto


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks pook I was beginning to wonder if my super long post was invisible our not....or maybe you guys hated me lol

You made a super long post? It must have been invisible because I don't remember seeing it lol. I am such a bad friend lol.


----------



## SLH

Buckles said:


> Morning girls,
> My monitor has finally gone down to low... AF is due to appear in 2 days time and I normally spot beforehand but nothing this time. So hoping for a BFP but if not, my monitor needs to be reset!
> Happy sunday girls xxx

Did you get a peak this cycle? I haven't looked at my monitor in a while lol. It should be returning to low soon. I can't wait to reset mine and have a clean start.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Good luck lekker! Peaks are very exciting!
> Thank you gdane, we have missed you, but it looks like you are having some awesome bd going on lol
> 
> Asf im on day 23 with crezmy cm I still doubt o will happen as I had ewcm last week and now it has changed but oh well, hopefully next month.. I still nave high on my sticks, lh line has been there for days but estogen line has been darker so no bfp for me this time but maybe once my body gets used to the workouts it will get back to normal

I'm curious to see what tomorrows temperature is for you because if it's higher than todays temp you may have ovulated already. Usually the estrogen line gets darker after a peak when it goes low again, or at the beginning. At least that's what I have noticed. 

afm, I highly doubt I'm pregnant this cycle. I'm 99.9999999999% sure that I'm not lol. That's okay though because at least I won't be sad when I get a bfn or a period. I honestly don't think it's going to happen naturally for me. I'm going to need some kind of medical treatment in order to get knocked up. It's sad, but I think I have finally come to terms with it.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Alright sorry ladies for popping in and just talking about me...I've been busy busy busy so now that I have a second I'm going to catch up! :) I've been reading, just haven't had time to respond.
> 
> SLH: sorry you're having such a difficult time with your CBFM. That's gotta be frustrating. Fx'd for you! Glad you're still temping so you don't have to keep throwing away money!! :dust: Looks like you got yourself covered BDing wise... ;) bow chicka wow wow. The SMU could be why you didn't peak. It wasn't built up enough as long as you got cross hairs you should be good but you might want to reset your monitor...or if you're not going to use it monitoring by ultrasounds sounds good! Good luck with everything and try to think of everything it will give you and not what your going through at the moment. LoL Love the signature by the way ;) How's the porn going? LoL Such a weird question but I read that helps too becuase the hornier you are the more relaxed you are and the more semen a guy ejaculates...we tried it but my DH didn't leave me alone to even watch any. :dohh:
> 
> Buckles: Welcome, sorry I didn't respond to you before. Looks like you got your questions answered! I'm usually not this busy. :hi: I would reset your monitor...how many peaks are you getting? I thought you're only supposed to get two no matter what?
> 
> KeeKee: You plan sounds solid! I hope this will be it for you! I hope everything is still going well with your recovery! I reset my monitor twice already Haha. I think its good sometimes especially if things may change your cycles. Sorry about AF
> 
> Pook: I will give you some of my ovary pain. Sorry about your CBFM. What a weird month. Mine peaked two days early so it snuck up on us...just keep trying to bd and catch that eggy!! :) Fx'd and :dust: I'm glad you're not getting worked up about everything though. Kudos to you for working out. I need to start again. I hope everything is going phenomenally for you. Pook, don't give up, you might O late, I have seen girls conceive with late o's! I agree with SLH about taking your first temp
> 
> Wookie: Sorry about your chart. It's looking great so far!! Fx'd and :dust: for you. I'm glad you're waiting to test. Those BFN's are depressing sometimes...plus those tests aren't cheap!!
> 
> Lekker: I had crazy temps in the beginning. You can click my clover ticker and look at how my charts have progressed. I think it's all about getting used to charting and I changed thermometers to the BD brand. Good luck with the preseed and softcups! I've seen good results. I've been using them for a while and no luck for me, but I have seen them work for a lot of people.
> 
> MrsB: How you been girl?
> 
> Okay, back to me me me haha :haha: My left ovary is still hurting so I'm thinking I ovulated from my right side...not like it matters. But my boobs and nipples hurt. We dtd quickie in the morning because of the peak on my monitor then the second time was after the pool at the hotel just because we felt like it the third and fourth time were after the concert (which was amazing by the way) just because we felt like it again. LoL. This is the first time around O time when my sex drive has increased...hopefully that's a good sign. We dtd again this morning also because we felt like it. I feel very confident this cycle. As for my chart...Oh boy. I know I probably ovulated thursday but I broke every single temp taking rule ever. I was drinking... I went to bed late...couldn't sleep at all...was traveling...couldn't find my thermometer so iwas walking around then took my temp walking around and I took it an hour late. LoL. :dohh: What a moron. Then I thought I left my thermometer at the hotel so I didn't take it last night...so we'll see what tomorrows temp brings. but by my body and my monitor I'm pretty sure I ovulated. I feel like this is the first time we've :sex: because we felt like it around O time...and not because I knew I was going to ovulate soon. Hubs liked the lingere but I'm very mad about my toy not working. *Almost* killed the mood. Haven't decided if I"m going to get progesterone checked. What do you ladies think?

I decided to change my signature because the last thing I need on this forum are more enemies lol. Not that it matters because I never post anymore, well except for here and one other thread where I have made friends. My friends on the other thread are all pregnant though lol. They are due in May I think. 

I think I'm going to use the monitor for one more month to see if there is any change in the amount of highs I get. I have read that a lot of people get more and more highs every time they use their monitor. 

Because you broke all of the rules, it's hard to say if you ovulated on Thursday or not. It looks like you did though, but who knows what that temp would have been if you didn't break the rules. It probably would have been lower because you got up to walk around. I have taken my temp after waking up and walking around for a few seconds just to compare, and it's usually way higher. I'm going to agree with you and say you ovulated on Friday. You BD'd a LOT and around the same time of ovulation. The egg can also live for up to 36 hours. I feel confident that this is your month. I really really hope it is so you don't have to worry about taking clomid or doing anything else that will cost you money.

As for the progesterone test, I myself wouldn't pay the $85 if I had already had it done, but I don't know what I would do if I was in your position. Maybe you should get it done if you want to compare to last month. It also might be good to know how high your pregnancy chances are this month. I think. Is it the higher the number the higher the chances? I have no idea.


----------



## SLH

Did you guys see the Fertility Friend contest on Facebook? LOL. You have to dress up an OPK or a HPT for Halloween. You can win a year membership. I don't really want a year membership because I want to be pregnant by then, but what a weird contest. 

Speaking of fertility friend. a lot of people signed up through my ticker so I got 5 free days for everyone who signed up. Then a few days ago, someone who signed up through my ticker bought a membership so I got 30 free days.


----------



## Buckles

SLH said:


> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> My monitor has finally gone down to low... AF is due to appear in 2 days time and I normally spot beforehand but nothing this time. So hoping for a BFP but if not, my monitor needs to be reset!
> Happy sunday girls xxx
> 
> Did you get a peak this cycle? I haven't looked at my monitor in a while lol. It should be returning to low soon. I can't wait to reset mine and have a clean start.Click to expand...

Hi SLH, 
No peak for me... Just returned to low, for the first time since having the monitor, I used the 20 sticks! Wondering whether to ditch it for the next month and see what happens but then I think I maybe a bit lost without it!! 
Still keeping by fingers crossed for a BFP, but I tested this morning and got a bfn :( 

Keep me posted xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I need everyone s test date :)or if af showed


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GdaneMom4now said:


> Reba mcentire, the band perry, steel magnolia, edens edge and james otto

I'm super jealous! I love all of them! The Band Perry is originally from a town close to where I call home. <3 TN


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane I'm AFing right now so by my calculations I should be testing (assuming we get the BDing in at the right time and this cycle goes to plan :shrug:) on 23rd Nov so can you put me down for then? Woah, nice work on the BDing there - FXed that you get your BFP soon honey!
We NEED a BFP on this thread!

SLH, pook, lekker, buckles, lul (where are you?) :hi: ladies!


----------



## Buckles

Morning, 
I am convinced I'm out, AF is due tomorrow and I tested AGAIN this morning and it was bfn!! 
No sign of AF arriving though, as normally I spot for about 4 days beforehand but diddly squat at the moment. I still feel slightly sick and after every meal I feel like a beach whale, but that's prob down to the amount of food I'm stuffing in my face, lol

Keekeesauras, keep positive for the end of this month xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Buckles said:


> Morning,
> I am convinced I'm out, AF is due tomorrow and I tested AGAIN this morning and it was bfn!!
> No sign of AF arriving though, as normally I spot for about 4 days beforehand but diddly squat at the moment. I still feel slightly sick and after every meal I feel like a beach whale, but that's prob down to the amount of food I'm stuffing in my face, lol
> 
> Keekeesauras, keep positive for the end of this month xxx

:hugs: damn that hag!


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry ladies I've been in and out again, been so busy.. bday party for dh.s mom yesterday, it was nice! I've been feeling on and off like im getting a little cold or virus, I hope not since I have been working so hard, I don't want to break from the gym so I hope its nothing, 
I didn't take my temp today because I had so much trouble slleping andwoke up 2 hours early even after I woke up prior to that ugh,,, I was looking forward to todays tsmp also, guess ill have yo see if its up tomorrow, I have no lhline on my stick today it is gone, and I don't know if I od and if I did im sure I missed it ad dh and I haven't bd that much but maybe next month
sorry about the hag keekee
slh you never know it may happen when u least expect it, that's what they say happens lol


----------



## wookie130

GdaneMom4now said:


> Nahhh thats nothing substantial but thank you for the hope..to be an implantation dip it should go to our below the coverline and shoot back up the next day between 6-12dpo I had one at 7dpo followed by symptoms

An implantation dip does not have to go below the coverline! It can simply be lower than your other temps, and then it shoots back up. I do try to ignore the dips in temp in my luteal phase, only because more often than not, they don't mean much, other than a possible surge in estrogen. Many many pregnant women never have a dip in their temps. And some do. And many non-pregnant women have dips. So, I ignore this. ;)


----------



## lullabybarb

Im here Keekee:wave: sorry i have not been posting! im just having a bad month:cry: sorry that old hag got you:growlmad:

SLH, GDANE, POOK, WOOKIE, MRS B Hope your all ok, Lekker and Buckles Hello :wave: sorry if i have missed anybody.....

Im hoping and praying that there are some BFP's on here soon:dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Hey luli posted a few posts ago finally lol, I have been in and out and im doing good! No o for me this month or if there was the monitor missed my surge, im not going to sweat it though, thwreis a reason for everything, maybe ill have a christmas or thanksgiving tim bfp...we need some bfps in here come on ladies

If I didn't o, im curious to see when my af comes, and if it sill be off or still on track..we will see
should have took my temp today just for the heck of it, but my sleeping was worse then over now thinking it is due to acid reflux


----------



## Buckles

I'm with you pookabear, when will our AF's arrive? Its due to show it's ugly face tomorrow but it doesn't feel like it, I also normally spot for a few days before and nothing... 
Very odd xxx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok...so according to my charts it says I O'd today. And the CBFM was day 2 on Peak...but my temps made a HUGE plummet. Is this a good sign? :) Still got to fulfill the BD'ing for the rest of the day. I'm limiting us to twice today. I'm cramping really really bad and most of it's coming from my right side. Although I still don't know if that truly means I"m successfully ovulating. Let's hope so!

I'll start testing in a week or so....oh who the crap am I kidding I'll probably start testing this weekend hahahaha! I have a whole bag of IC's and a bunch of coupons. I won't be using the coupons until I actually see a line on the IC's.


----------



## Pookabear

Buckles I hope it doesn't show for you, mine isn't due for a while if it comes on time.. that's funny cause I always spot 4 days or so before also, so that's good to know im not alone thwre...
lekker, usually a temp drop followed by a temp rise for 3 days in a row confirms u ovulated and you ovulate on the day it was lowest, so that is very possible for you, I always o on my 2nd peak day...
I really don't think I od this time due to my temps and no peak but I will hopefully next time around I will, its weird I have all the after o stuff like creamy cm but never got the full o symtpms


----------



## Mrs.B.

Evening Ladies, Always so busy on here, find it so hard to keep up! 

Have you ladies in US been hit by the snow?? Been on our news over here.

As for me, FF thinks I'm 3dpo, but CBFM hasnt seen a peak. Gets confusing doesnt it! I dont think my temp has gone up personally! But had cramps and back ache today.
FF is annoying me as when I open it up it shows last cycle not this one.. is anyone elses doing that? 

xxxx


----------



## lullabybarb

Sorry pook, i need to catch up as like mrs b says this thread has been busy! sorry to hear you have not O:nope: 


We really do need some bfp on here! it would be lovely for christmas.

I have also seen on the news about the snow! hope everyone ok.

Well im only 6dpo and already feel out:cry: i have been having af cramps all day on and off and my temps are down, i ovulated 3 days earlier this cycle on cd14 where as last month it was cd17 and my LP was 10 days so if i have O earlier this time will my lp be longer do you think?

One thing i have found strange is i have been suffering heartburn for a long time now even before ttc and i have been taking one tablet a day but have not taken a tablet since after O as was not sure if it would do any harm and was willing to suffer but its gone totally:wacko: which is very strange as i would only have to miss one before and i'd suffer terrible, even kept me awake at night.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm going to go backwards here. 

Lull: generall your LP stays the same no matter when you O...it's the beginning part of your cycle that can differ. Mine has fluctuated because I'm taking b100 complex to lengthen it. It's only gotten longer not shorter. I would keep taking your heartburn meds and just so you don't make it worse by stressing, call your doctor and ask.

MrsB: Not sure about FF..I'd keep bd'ing...to me it doesn't look like you've o'd yet. Mine did open to last cycle this morning. Don't know why.

Lekker: The plummet is really good! Means the estrogen (cold horomone) has increased causing a dip. After you O progesterone (the warm horomone) makes your temp spike and stay elevated until the corpus luteum dies (if no pregnancY) then the progesterone plummets making your temp tank before AF shows. If you can I would hold off on testing. It's honestly throwing money down the toilet and seeing those bfns is no fun. 

Buckles: I hope this is it for you :dust: When are you testing?? 

Pook: Sorry about your sucky sleep. That's no fun at all.> I hate acid reflux. I'd just pay attention to your body. You might still O. 

Wookie: I agree that it doesn't have to be below...but usually it's a substantial dip...FF says .3 degrees or more. And it's usually in the 6dpo to 12dpo time frame. I had one last cycle (see chart) and I think I had a chemical. But as you said...some girls have dips and have no pregnancy others don't have dips and get a BFP. You just never know...that's why i quit scrutinizing my chart so much. And testing before AF is here. 10 months of ttc does that to you. Oh wait...tomorrow I'm on to 11 months. :( 

I think i got everyone covered...if not :dust to all!!

As for myself, I'm not sure how many dpo I am...4 maybe? I think I'm going to get my progesterone checked on 7dpo. Better call and get that scheduled. I'm not going to eat before hand (read it can tank your progesterone) and I'm going to do it in the morning. Nothing new. Boobs and nipples still hurt like normal after Ovulation and lots of creamy cm. Not reading into anything :) I'm used to it by now. I've had all the symptoms in the book and all BFN's. And triphasic and implantation dip on charts. Nothing will tell you you're pregnant until a BFP soooo why sweat it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH: You're back a page. Thanks for all your input. :hugs: You're one smart cookie. Fx'd for you. I honestly pray to God this is it for you. You deserve it.


----------



## Pookabear

I understand I haven't been on here much myself
I believe that your lp will always be the same no mater when you o, but when you have confirmed o then you can count from that day, you lp and know when exactly you should expect af...I heard about the snow too, but i haven't seen anymyself, I have a lot of family in new york but the snow hasn't hit their areas quite yet...ugh I can't stand the winter, and yea the snow is pretty but I don't like to be out in it... hubs and I would much rather pack up and move to the beach..  Im not too worried that I havent o'd if i havent as long as i can keep up my excersize and it doesn't totally stop all together i can dal with that, but I just am so confused because i dont unerstand why i have all my post o symptoms if i didt o, it doesn't make sense to me strong sense of smell, creamy cm, an i always feel hot i temp after o..but cbfm nor my temps show ovulation so I'm not really worried if i didn't ovulate but I dont understand and im weird like that, Im an over analyzer like to try to figure things out lol..its not that i am obsessed because i know this isnt my month as we only dtd twice once being before i sually o and one we didnt finish so im not thinking up symptoms in my head lol what the heck


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: :shrug:
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: :shrug:
Jodi_19: :shrug:
keekeesaurus: November 23rd![-o&lt;
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: :shrug:
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Also...no snow here yet for me![-o&lt;
I pray it stays away! I'm in the midwest!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou Gdane and pook:hugs: so if my lp stays at 10 days when do you think i should test? 

Pook i have not looked back yet but just wondered if you have missed O before? i remember you mentioning excercising which i have read can delay o:wacko: its so confusing and you must be so frustrated!

Hoping the snow stays away for you Gdane, im going for my 21 day progesterone in the morning, you mentioned not eating which is no problem but what about drinking? did not know it can affect it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would say Nov 4th or 5th...your 6 dpo right? I would assume water is fine..? I don't know about anything else. Sorry I just remembered reading about eating. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Pookabear

I would wait unil your 10 lp is over then test, but thats just me! Just because when ya try for so long like gdane says, it doesn't do much to test and get a bfn but ake you upset.. but its really all up to you

Since I have used cbfm I have ovulated every month LUL, I used to run when i first started using it but I still did o and it wasn't delayed, but maybe now that its all types of excersize it has cause an issue, Im not too frustrated Im just trying to figure out why what wher when lol it really doesn't bother me that I haven't but my body signs tell me I have but I never felt like i did super weird stuff lol
I will just wait it out,thats all that i can do ....I just hope that it doesn't contnue to cause this well thats enough about that mess lol, I id indulge tonight and eat a lot and way too mch but i worked out before work this morning though because its trick or treat here so i figured i had better get it out of the way in the morning because of tonight... Especially since i didnt go yesterday and went to my mil birthday party and ate cake etc....so im sitting here for the last hour i have only gotten 6 kids and now im wishing i would have gone to step class tonight as well, all this candy for nothing and cant see any cute costumes lol someone come and get this candy lol


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I would say Nov 4th or 5th...your 6 dpo right? I would assume water is fine..? I don't know about anything else. Sorry I just remembered reading about eating. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!

Thanks:flower: yes im 6dpo, i wont get results straight away but i have an appointment with my dr on the 4th nov so hopefully results will be back.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok well only time will tell. So maybe you can help me look at my chart in a few days and tell me if you think it might be a good idea to test on 9dpoish

OHH and not to mention it would be GREAT if I got a BPF before Nov 15th...that's hubby's and nephews bday! <3


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> I would wait unil your 10 lp is over then test, but thats just me! Just because when ya try for so long like gdane says, it doesn't do much to test and get a bfn but ake you upset.. but its really all up to you
> 
> Since I have used cbfm I have ovulated every month LUL, I used to run when i first started using it but I still did o and it wasn't delayed, but maybe now that its all types of excersize it has cause an issue, Im not too frustrated Im just trying to figure out why what wher when lol it really doesn't bother me that I haven't but my body signs tell me I have but I never felt like i did super weird stuff lol
> I will just wait it out,thats all that i can do ....I just hope that it doesn't contnue to cause this well thats enough about that mess lol, I id indulge tonight and eat a lot and way too mch but i worked out before work this morning though because its trick or treat here so i figured i had better get it out of the way in the morning because of tonight... Especially since i didnt go yesterday and went to my mil birthday party and ate cake etc....so im sitting here for the last hour i have only gotten 6 kids and now im wishing i would have gone to step class tonight as well, all this candy for nothing and cant see any cute costumes lol someone come and get this candy lol

 Yes i think i will wait and perhaps test on friday before i see my dr as if i am going to need progesterone injections i would feel happier with them starting asap, after having 5 mc's before knowing the cause of them i know i will worry like mad without the injections.

It would be lovely if we could take a peek inside our bodys to see exactly whats going on wouldn't it, i hope things return back to normal asap for you.

Well i have been having cramps constantly from cd11 and today even stronger and also twinges on right side, surely this is not normal, i only used to get af cramps on day she came so i feel something is not right but saying that i have had an u/s scan done recently and everything was fine:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

LekkerSlaap said:


> Ok well only time will tell. So maybe you can help me look at my chart in a few days and tell me if you think it might be a good idea to test on 9dpoish
> 
> OHH and not to mention it would be GREAT if I got a BPF before Nov 15th...that's hubby's and nephews bday! <3

Im not an expert hun but i will keep an eye on your chart:thumbup: both my friends tested 9dpo and got their bfp's but everyone is different, it depends on when implantation occurs.

I see you have had pyschic readings, i had one done too and i have been told i will find out im pg in nov and give birth late july to a boy so we will see:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks Lul, maybe this is it for you! And I hope that your progesterone tests come out great and you dont need the injections but Im sure it is so much to deal with, with having the 5mc's you are very strong to go thru that, i wouldn't blame you, you would think they would put you on them asap before you conceive again so that it prevent it from happening again.. i do have hope for you though, I have a friend who has went through 5 or mc's in a row as well and now she is at least three months preg and everything is healthy, she never found a cause for them and the journey was so long but now here she is getting ready to be a mommy on her 2nd child


----------



## GdaneMom4now

lullabybarb said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Ok well only time will tell. So maybe you can help me look at my chart in a few days and tell me if you think it might be a good idea to test on 9dpoish
> 
> OHH and not to mention it would be GREAT if I got a BPF before Nov 15th...that's hubby's and nephews bday! <3
> 
> Im not an expert hun but i will keep an eye on your chart:thumbup: both my friends tested 9dpo and got their bfp's but everyone is different, it depends on when implantation occurs.
> 
> I see you have had pyschic readings, i had one done too and i have been told i will find out im pg in nov and give birth late july to a boy so we will see:haha:Click to expand...

My psychic reading was wrong...


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Thanks Lul, maybe this is it for you! And I hope that your progesterone tests come out great and you dont need the injections but Im sure it is so much to deal with, with having the 5mc's you are very strong to go thru that, i wouldn't blame you, you would think they would put you on them asap before you conceive again so that it prevent it from happening again.. i do have hope for you though, I have a friend who has went through 5 or mc's in a row as well and now she is at least three months preg and everything is healthy, she never found a cause for them and the journey was so long but now here she is getting ready to be a mommy on her 2nd child

Thankyou soo much pook:hugs: your soo lovely.


----------



## SLH

Oh boy, I'm totally behind on posts lol. As I'm typing, I'm trying to remember who wrote what LOL. I'm sorry in advance if I mix anyone up.

Pook, I thought I read that you are not feeling well. I hope you are not getting sick. I recently thought I was getting sick, but I never did. I'm curious to see what your future temperatures are because it looks like you could have o'd by your chart. Since my monitor didn't peak maybe yours won't. I hope it does though because this is totally weird and confusing. I still think that the exercise is delaying O. I hope it comes soon for you and you get your bfp.

Buckles, the fact that you haven't been spotting is a great thing. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp soon. :af:

lekker, I usually O on my second peak. Some people O on the high after or the high before. FF will give you crosshairs 3 days after higher temperatures. From looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet. Keep BD'ing until you see a temp rise. It looks like you BD'd a lot so hopefully it pays off for you and this is your month. 

Lullabybarb, I'm so sorry for all of your MC's. I couldn't imagine going through so many losses. I wish you all of the sticky baby dust in the world! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I never knew that they could give you progesterone in the form of injections. My doctor gives them in suppositories, and I would rather have injections. I have also been having period cramps. I have been having them since 1dpo. It's very annoying. Your lp doesn't change. It always stays the same. If you ovulated early, you will have a shorter cycle. If you ovulate later, you will have a longer cycle. The first half of your cycle changes, but your lp doesn't. I think you were the one who was asking, but this is where I could have you mixed up with someone else lol.

Gdane, because you are not sure when you ovulated, I think it's best that you get your progesterone levels check. I hope this is your month.

Someone from this thread better get their bfp soon or I'm going to scream! I have not seen one in ages. I would like to see everyone get it before the year ends.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

lullabybarb said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> Ok well only time will tell. So maybe you can help me look at my chart in a few days and tell me if you think it might be a good idea to test on 9dpoish
> 
> OHH and not to mention it would be GREAT if I got a BPF before Nov 15th...that's hubby's and nephews bday! <3
> 
> Im not an expert hun but i will keep an eye on your chart:thumbup: both my friends tested 9dpo and got their bfp's but everyone is different, it depends on when implantation occurs.
> 
> I see you have had pyschic readings, i had one done too and i have been told i will find out im pg in nov and give birth late july to a boy so we will see:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not putting much stock in the psychic readings. I've had two others that were free saying that I would give birth in June...so even if I am prego I would have to give birth early to hit june lol


----------



## Buckles

Well today is the day that the dreaded witch should arrive, but at 8.00am there is no sign. Hubby and I are testing again tonight, let's see what happens. 
Rubbish, just looked out of the train window and it's pouring of rain, and silly me hasn't got a brolly!!! 
Xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Not putting thinking too much into it but thought it might be noteworthy that my temp is higher at 5dpo than its ever been


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck buckles!


----------



## Pookabear

Yay maybe that's a good sign.. I hope so.. yoideswrve it after all of this waitng!
thanks slh I though I was coming down with something but I think its just acid reflux flare up... im sure the excersize is delaying o, my temps are still up but it must have been a quick surge if I did o... no peak slh and its day 24 so I really don't see it peaking...im anxious to see when af comea hopefully it will come at the aame time this month, slh I hopw this is your month too and that bfp sneaks up on you!
good luck buckles!! Hope a bfp for you


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Yay maybe that's a good sign.. I hope so.. yoideswrve it after all of this waitng!
> thanks slh I though I was coming down with something but I think its just acid reflux flare up... im sure the excersize is delaying o, my temps are still up but it must have been a quick surge if I did o... no peak slh and its day 24 so I really don't see it peaking...im anxious to see when af comea hopefully it will come at the aame time this month, slh I hopw this is your month too and that bfp sneaks up on you!
> good luck buckles!! Hope a bfp for you

I was looking at your chart and it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet. Maybe you'll ovulate soon. My doctor told me that it doesn't matter what time in your cycle you ovulate. You could ovulate on cycle day 40 and still get pregnant. The important phase is the luteal phase. He said if it's not long enough there could be a problem. You have a nice and long luteal phase so it gives you more time to implant. I have also noticed that spotting before AF is actually quite normal for some people. I think your time will come very soon. I hope it's this month.
I'm on cd24 and have stopped peeing on sticks on cycle day 20 lol. I figured since I had a positive opk and a temp rise that there was no point in using the monitor anymore this month. Do you think it's possible that I didn't ovulate and all of these high temperatures are flukes? I'm still worried about my monitor not peaking.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Not putting thinking too much into it but thought it might be noteworthy that my temp is higher at 5dpo than its ever been

I hope it means something!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

ok...my temp jumped drastically on the 14th, plummeted on the 15th, and hasn't really moved today. I'm frustrated. Not to mention all the stuff going on around me here at home that's causing me to be upset. >.< I hate bad landlords, idiot garbage people, and amazon.com lol


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> ok...my temp jumped drastically on the 14th, plummeted on the 15th, and hasn't really moved today. I'm frustrated. Not to mention all the stuff going on around me here at home that's causing me to be upset. >.< I hate bad landlords, idiot garbage people, and amazon.com lol

My guess is that you will ovulate today. I bet you will have a huge temperature spike tomorrow. Why don't you like amazon.com?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I guess when I bought my CBFM sticks they added prime to my account. I didn't sign up for it and they charged me 80 bucks today! But they refunded the money so it's ok now. Its just frustrating on top of everything going on today. Garbage people said they didn't see the stickers on the bags and didn't pick up my garbage so I had to fuss. And the landlords still haven't finished our apartment....it's a headache dealing with such a terrible company.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH said:


> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> ok...my temp jumped drastically on the 14th, plummeted on the 15th, and hasn't really moved today. I'm frustrated. Not to mention all the stuff going on around me here at home that's causing me to be upset. >.< I hate bad landlords, idiot garbage people, and amazon.com lol
> 
> My guess is that you will ovulate today. I bet you will have a huge temperature spike tomorrow. Why don't you like amazon.com?Click to expand...

So I might ovulate tomorrow even though monitor is going back down today? I guess I should torture the DH a little more haha


----------



## lullabybarb

LekkerSlaap said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> ok...my temp jumped drastically on the 14th, plummeted on the 15th, and hasn't really moved today. I'm frustrated. Not to mention all the stuff going on around me here at home that's causing me to be upset. >.< I hate bad landlords, idiot garbage people, and amazon.com lol
> 
> My guess is that you will ovulate today. I bet you will have a huge temperature spike tomorrow. Why don't you like amazon.com?Click to expand...
> 
> So I might ovulate tomorrow even though monitor is going back down today? I guess I should torture the DH a little more hahaClick to expand...

 yes hun, i ovulated on the high after my 2nd peak.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Oh boy, I'm totally behind on posts lol. As I'm typing, I'm trying to remember who wrote what LOL. I'm sorry in advance if I mix anyone up.
> 
> Pook, I thought I read that you are not feeling well. I hope you are not getting sick. I recently thought I was getting sick, but I never did. I'm curious to see what your future temperatures are because it looks like you could have o'd by your chart. Since my monitor didn't peak maybe yours won't. I hope it does though because this is totally weird and confusing. I still think that the exercise is delaying O. I hope it comes soon for you and you get your bfp.
> 
> Buckles, the fact that you haven't been spotting is a great thing. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp soon. :af:
> 
> lekker, I usually O on my second peak. Some people O on the high after or the high before. FF will give you crosshairs 3 days after higher temperatures. From looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet. Keep BD'ing until you see a temp rise. It looks like you BD'd a lot so hopefully it pays off for you and this is your month.
> 
> Lullabybarb, I'm so sorry for all of your MC's. I couldn't imagine going through so many losses. I wish you all of the sticky baby dust in the world! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I never knew that they could give you progesterone in the form of injections. My doctor gives them in suppositories, and I would rather have injections. I have also been having period cramps. I have been having them since 1dpo. It's very annoying. Your lp doesn't change. It always stays the same. If you ovulated early, you will have a shorter cycle. If you ovulate later, you will have a longer cycle. The first half of your cycle changes, but your lp doesn't. I think you were the one who was asking, but this is where I could have you mixed up with someone else lol.
> 
> Gdane, because you are not sure when you ovulated, I think it's best that you get your progesterone levels check. I hope this is your month.
> 
> Someone from this thread better get their bfp soon or I'm going to scream! I have not seen one in ages. I would like to see everyone get it before the year ends.

 Thanks SLH:flower: yes you have injections into the muscle, i will add a link at the bottom for you, i have had a temp rise today and cramps eased off a lot, they were really bad yesterday so im kinda hoping it might have been implantation, even though i have had no spotting that i have noticed, but not everyone gets it. And yes it was me asking about lp, im not stressing too much about it as my friend has a 10 day lp and has concieved ok:thumbup:


----------



## lullabybarb

Ooops i forgot to add the link:dohh:



https://www.wikihealth.com/The_role_of_progesterone_during_pregnancy


----------



## lullabybarb

Buckles said:


> Well today is the day that the dreaded witch should arrive, but at 8.00am there is no sign. Hubby and I are testing again tonight, let's see what happens.
> Rubbish, just looked out of the train window and it's pouring of rain, and silly me hasn't got a brolly!!!
> Xx

Good Luck Buckles! hoping you get your BFP.


----------



## lullabybarb

Pook i hope ovulation happens soon for you:thumbup: if not then i hope af will hurry along so you can move onto a new cycle! 

SLH: Sorry your experiencing problems with your monitor:nope: heard its happening a lot.

How are you feeling keekee?? 

Hope everyone else ok, i know it looks like im posting a lot but im trying to keep up with everyone Lol:haha:


----------



## Buckles

Still waiting... AF not shown and can't test until hubby gets home. It's doing my head in x


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LekkerSlaap said:
> 
> 
> ok...my temp jumped drastically on the 14th, plummeted on the 15th, and hasn't really moved today. I'm frustrated. Not to mention all the stuff going on around me here at home that's causing me to be upset. >.< I hate bad landlords, idiot garbage people, and amazon.com lol
> 
> My guess is that you will ovulate today. I bet you will have a huge temperature spike tomorrow. Why don't you like amazon.com?Click to expand...
> 
> So I might ovulate tomorrow even though monitor is going back down today? I guess I should torture the DH a little more hahaClick to expand...

It happens. The monitor only picks up a surge. When it peaked maybe it was picking up the very begininning of the surge.


----------



## SLH

> Thanks SLH:flower: yes you have injections into the muscle, i will add a link at the bottom for you, i have had a temp rise today and cramps eased off a lot, they were really bad yesterday so im kinda hoping it might have been implantation, even though i have had no spotting that i have noticed, but not everyone gets it. And yes it was me asking about lp, im not stressing too much about it as my friend has a 10 day lp and has concieved ok:thumbup:

Lots of people get pregnant with a short lp. It's just taking me longer lol. I have been having AF cramps since O so I'm sure AF is coming. Hopefully, what you are experiencing isn't AF. I'm pretty sure I'm getting AF because I always have cramps after ovulation. I have also been a moody bitch lately. Oh, and I can't stop eating. 

Your chart is looking good. If it continues to be that high I think FF might call it triphasic. I'm not sure if the rise has to be after 7dpo, or if it still counts if the temp rise is on 7dpo.


----------



## SLH

Buckles said:


> Still waiting... AF not shown and can't test until hubby gets home. It's doing my head in x

Are you testing today? I can't wait.


----------



## Buckles

SLH said:


> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting... AF not shown and can't test until hubby gets home. It's doing my head in x
> 
> Are you testing today? I can't wait.Click to expand...

Yep! AF is due today, no spotting or anything, but testing very shortly, been holding my pee since 5pm xx


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Thanks SLH:flower: yes you have injections into the muscle, i will add a link at the bottom for you, i have had a temp rise today and cramps eased off a lot, they were really bad yesterday so im kinda hoping it might have been implantation, even though i have had no spotting that i have noticed, but not everyone gets it. And yes it was me asking about lp, im not stressing too much about it as my friend has a 10 day lp and has concieved ok:thumbup:
> 
> Lots of people get pregnant with a short lp. It's just taking me longer lol. I have been having AF cramps since O so I'm sure AF is coming. Hopefully, what you are experiencing isn't AF. I'm pretty sure I'm getting AF because I always have cramps after ovulation. I have also been a moody bitch lately. Oh, and I can't stop eating.
> 
> Your chart is looking good. If it continues to be that high I think FF might call it triphasic. I'm not sure if the rise has to be after 7dpo, or if it still counts if the temp rise is on 7dpo.Click to expand...

 I have seen lots of BFP's on bnb with ladies having cramps all the way through the 2ww, apparently it is very common so dont think your out! pma hun:flower:


----------



## lullabybarb

Buckles said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting... AF not shown and can't test until hubby gets home. It's doing my head in x
> 
> Are you testing today? I can't wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! AF is due today, no spotting or anything, but testing very shortly, been holding my pee since 5pm xxClick to expand...

Ooooo its very exciting! sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So I took your advice and went ahead and BD'd again with DH and popped in the softcup. Then shortly after my stomach started cramping like AF(I cramp HARD), I'm exhausted, and my back is killing me. I don't know what to think.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My heart is broken right now. I just filled out an application to get rid of my danes. Both of them. They're going to go to the great dane rescue. I say I'm going to get rid of them every time something happens then my heart breaks and I don't. There's no going back now...it's a contract. I don't even know what to think/ I don't want to see them.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> My heart is broken right now. I just filled out an application to get rid of my danes. Both of them. They're going to go to the great dane rescue. I say I'm going to get rid of them every time something happens then my heart breaks and I don't. There's no going back now...it's a contract. I don't even know what to think/ I don't want to see them.

Ooohhhh hun:cry: I'm so sorry, how heartbreaking for you! :hugs: im here if you need someone to talk to:hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

oh my goodness why? :( I'm so sorry.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

They keep getting sick and I can't handle it anymore. I know they can't help it but they need to be in a better home that can take care of them


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> They keep getting sick and I can't handle it anymore. I know they can't help it but they need to be in a better home that can take care of them

Im so sorry to hear that hun, i cant imagine the pain you must be feeling but you are doing what is best for them and that takes a lot of strength! lots of :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks lull. I didnt think it would be so hard


----------



## LekkerSlaap

aw I am so sorry. I totally understand it's a lot to try to take care of. :( And you're doing what you feel is best for them.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks lull. I didnt think it would be so hard

Its suprising how much a part of the family they become, i have a 1 year old beagle and she is my baby, i have been brought up around dogs and gone through lots of heartbreak losing them! it will hit you like a ton of bricks hun but you must remember your doing whats best for them hun and thats real love to let them go where you know they will be better off:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Aww gdane ...hugs galore for you!! That has got to be heartbreaking, but like lul said,at least you are doing whats best.. when some others keep them around when they can't take care of them and they suffer, i too know why you don't want to see them, the sad look in their eyes will break your heart even more! I know though that you have thought about this for quite some time and you have to do whats best! It can get so expensive and stressing trying to take care of two dogs, and big dogs at that! I have two cats and I could't imagine the feeling your having with singing that contract, but I know you would only do what you tihink is best for them! Keep your head up, things will be hard for a while but later on you will be glad you let someone take then that could care for them and put all the time and money into it


----------



## lullabybarb

Keep Strong:hugs:


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry Gdane :hugs: Everything happens for a reason. Every time something happened to me in my life that was sad, something good came from it. It might not seem like it at the time. If they are sick it is best that they go somewhere where they can get the care they need.


----------



## Buckles

So sorry gdane, but just think that they are going to be looked after! Must be a very tough decision to make. 

I tested last night and got a bfn, and then this morning have started spotting. Cried myself to sleep last night which isn't good, but feel ok this morning... Have to feel positive for month 19!! I've asked hubby to take my monitor and hide it somewhere, no OV sticks, nothing. This month, we are going alone... Just my conceive plus, folic acid and as much sex as poss. 
Right got to get ready, late for work x


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :hugs::cry:. Aw honey, my heart is breaking for you. But like the girls have said it is the right decision. We're all here for you honey.

Buckles :hugs:. I like your plan for next cycle :thumbup:. 

:hi: pook, lul, SLH, lekker and anyone else I may have forgotten!

I'm ok, having a bad couple of days as the results of the op aren't ideal and I have to wait 4 weeks to see my consultant :nope:. 
Sorry for the short post, I guess I haven't much to report or add but I am keeping up with y'all (nor easy for an old woman :winkwink:.)


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, I'm so sorry for the difficult decision you're making. I have 4 pets, and can't fathom having to give them up...how painful for all of you. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:

Buckles, I'm so sorry about the BFN. Did I see that you're now on month 19 of ttc? Honey, I don't know if you've gone before (maybe you've already taken this route), but it may be time to see a fertility specialist. I would want to figure out what is going on at this stage, if I were you. :flower:

AFM, I think AF is on the way. My temp took a flying leap down today, although not below the coverline. It just re-dipped down to where it was 6 dpo, and I feel like it's going to probably continue the great leap downward. The worst, is since my chart is most likely mucked up this month, and there's some question about when I ovulated, I don't know if I'm 11 dpo today, or 13. So, AF could arrive tomorrow, or Friday. Or, even Sunday, for that matter. I refuse to test, and get a BFN. Either AF is going to show or not, and I just have this sinking feeling she's right around the corner.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> Gdane :hugs::cry:. Aw honey, my heart is breaking for you. But like the girls have said it is the right decision. We're all here for you honey.
> 
> Buckles :hugs:. I like your plan for next cycle :thumbup:.
> 
> :hi: pook, lul, SLH, lekker and anyone else I may have forgotten!
> 
> I'm ok, having a bad couple of days as the results of the op aren't ideal and I have to wait 4 weeks to see my consultant :nope:.
> Sorry for the short post, I guess I haven't much to report or add but I am keeping up with y'all (nor easy for an old woman :winkwink:.)

 Hi Keekee:flower: sorry your having a bad couple of days:hugs: and less of the old woman Lol as your my age:haha:


----------



## Buckles

Hi, 
I have been to see the doc about 2 months ago, hubby and I had tests and they came back clear, so we really don't know what to do anymore. I'm thinking of going back x


----------



## wookie130

Buckles, I don't blame you. Perhaps you could see a different specialist for a second opinion...one that may look at your situation more in-depth somehow?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: November 8th![-o&lt;
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SLH

:hi: Keekee, how is everything?

Buckles, I'm so sorry it's taking this long for you. Ever since I came off of depo provera 22 months ago I have wanted a baby. I didn't imagine it would take this long lol. Have you had all of the tests done? I have to get tested when I start my next period.

Wookie, I'm sorry for the temp drop. It looks like a big drop, so if it doesn't go back up tomorrow AF might get you. I took a HPT this morning and it was negative, my temperature will start to drop any day now and AF will get me :(

Gdane, how are you doing?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks everyone I promise I erl respond to you seperately after work. I'm okay. Nala puked everywhere again..but kaya is normal. She ate finally and wants to play so I'm expecting nala yo do the same tonight. It was a two day thing. I think nala needs to go but I dont think I can get toys of kaya. I've had them both since 7wks old but wer have had kaya over two years. Shes attached to me...and has fear which turns to aggression since we boarded her on our honeymoon. The rescue won't take her because of that and nala would be on a two month wait. Ugh


----------



## wantingagirl

can you advise what the lines on the stick means as in pee end etc as pee end is light and other end is dark and panicking that means that I have low ostrogen that could result in another loss, Im 11dpo and my hpts are getting darker? xxx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

So much going on :( I really hope each and every one of you ladies have a better day today. 

As for today for me, temp spiked again but FF didn't make crosshairs....I'm so confused and scared that I'm still not actually ovulating. Before I had my surgery last year I used OPK's and they would show positive but my tubes were blocked and wasn't ovulating according to the quack dr I saw. And then I had the surgery and haven't been checked since. He dropped me as a client because I refused to pay for the injections. And since I moved to TN I didn't get a chance to find a new specialist. Now I'm back in NY and it's going to take a couple of months to get me into the FS. Do any of you ladies think there might be hope for me? :)


----------



## lullabybarb

LekkerSlaap said:


> So much going on :( I really hope each and every one of you ladies have a better day today.
> 
> As for today for me, temp spiked again but FF didn't make crosshairs....I'm so confused and scared that I'm still not actually ovulating. Before I had my surgery last year I used OPK's and they would show positive but my tubes were blocked and wasn't ovulating according to the quack dr I saw. And then I had the surgery and haven't been checked since. He dropped me as a client because I refused to pay for the injections. And since I moved to TN I didn't get a chance to find a new specialist. Now I'm back in NY and it's going to take a couple of months to get me into the FS. Do any of you ladies think there might be hope for me? :)

 Thats a good temp rise, ff will give you crosshairs after 3 days of continued high temps so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Lul thank you so much! I'm really nervous. :( I just wish there was a way to know right then lol :)


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> So much going on :( I really hope each and every one of you ladies have a better day today.
> 
> As for today for me, temp spiked again but FF didn't make crosshairs....I'm so confused and scared that I'm still not actually ovulating. Before I had my surgery last year I used OPK's and they would show positive but my tubes were blocked and wasn't ovulating according to the quack dr I saw. And then I had the surgery and haven't been checked since. He dropped me as a client because I refused to pay for the injections. And since I moved to TN I didn't get a chance to find a new specialist. Now I'm back in NY and it's going to take a couple of months to get me into the FS. Do any of you ladies think there might be hope for me? :)

FF only gives you crosshairs after 3 days of elevated temperatures. You had a huge spike today, so I'm pretty sure you ovulated. You will have to wait for 2 days before you get crosshairs.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Evening all :)

Hope your all OK.

Gdane, sorry to hear that you have decide to give your dogs up :hugs: what does that mean if the rescue wont have them?

Lekker, good luck on your temp rise

SLH, sorry to hear of you impending witch, good luck for the test in your new cycle

Keekee, hope your feeling a bit better after your couple of down days

Buckles, I think I would go back too

:hi: to anyone else

FF has given me cross hairs and a test date of 17 Nov, however I don't see that my temp has risen and my monitor is on constant highs.

Well off to the doctor for our first visit a week today, unfortunately its with a doctor that we don't like, but cant be fussy, you never know she may surprise us ... who knows lol :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Kaya and nala both got sick. Kaya was fine this morning then nala was wagging her tail and drinking so I thought she was ok. I went to work put water in her kennel and left. Came home she wouldn't move. She was covered in vomit and just laying there. She had a writer immune system because she got spayed monday and got sick tuesday. We took her to the vert they said it was the worst de hydration they've ever seen and a smaller dog would be dead. They have her on iv fluids and getting her through the night. I feel horrible. I feel like its my fault


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Her eyes were sunken in and heart rate low and just rigid. She wouldn't move


----------



## lullabybarb

OMG Hun:cry: how upsetting:cry: it has brought tears to my eyes! you really am having a hard time of it lately:hugs: please dont blame yourself! i know i dont know you very well but i know that there is no way you would have gone to work if you had known how poorly she was! we all know how much you love them and its just soo heartbreaking seeing them so poorly! i hope they both are feeling better soon. big big :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Omg I am so sorry to hear this. i didn't know that getting a dog spayed could have such a reaction. :( It's not your fault hun you didn't know that anything was going to happen. I'm so so sorry I really hope she gets better soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Its not the spay. Kaya had it then nala got it after spay. Vet thinks it was flu. Kaya is perfect this morning seemed likenala was getting better


----------



## wookie130

Gdane...how awful, and scary!!! It is NOT your fault. Are Kaya and Nala from the same breeder, by chance? It's just wierdly coincidental that they have both experienced this, that to me, I guess it just seems congenital.

I know that their health issues are overwhelming, costly, and stressful, and you feel you can't do this anymore with them, and that they'd be better off somewhere else...I do think you need some time after this incident to reconsider rehoming them for now. I'm afraid of what the guilt will do to you, honey. Remember to take care of YOU too, and we're here.

:hug: I hope your baby makes a full recovery...they do bounce back surprisingly quickly, even when they look like they won't. You're in my thoughts and prayers, dear.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH :hi: - I had a couple of down days and got upset because one of the boobs looks bigger than the other but apparently that could be down to swelling and I need to be patient and give them time to settle. 
Patience is not my thing :nope:.
How are you doing lovely?

Gdane :hugs: for you and your poorly doggies. I hope they feel better soon. It's horrible when they're ill and you do end up feeling guilty but it's not your fault. I agree with what lul said so eloquently.

Mrs B :hi: feeling a bit better today thanks :thumbup:. GL with the doc and keep us posted!

Lekker - it's hard waiting for those crosshairs but they will come!

Lul :hugs: what's happening with you lovely?

Pook - hope you haven't exercised yourself into oblivion!

Love to y'all :kiss:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks ladies they are not from same breeder.kaya is prefect after yesterday morning. I'm supposed to heart how my pup nala is doing in an hourand a half we had decided to keep kaya yesterday since napa would get along great with any family but after all of this and having her pretty much dead in our arms we are going to keep them. Vet thinks it was something viral like dog flu


----------



## wookie130

Gdane...bless your heart.

Take care!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I would respond to everyone but my computer is being stupid and as you can see I dont write well on my phone with all the typos. I keep having dreams I get my period like 8 days early. Weird. I hope everyone is doing well. :dust: :hugs: 

Also yesterday I called a vet we had taken nala to before at like 456pm and this girl goes "well we have our own families to get home to we have been here all day" ugh I was furious. I said "ya I know and that good because apparently I dont want to go to a veterinary place that doesn't even care about a dog thats prettry much dead in my basement! So screw you!" She goes "will thats fine..." and started to say something else and I hung up in her. I'm calling the owner today. If I was there I would have knocked her out.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> I would respond to everyone but my computer is being stupid and as you can see I dont write well on my phone with all the typos. I keep having dreams I get my period like 8 days early. Weird. I hope everyone is doing well. :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Also yesterday I called a vet we had taken nala to before at like 456pm and this girl goes "well we have our own families to get home to we have been here all day" ugh I was furious. I said "ya I know and that good because apparently I dont want to go to a veterinary place that doesn't even care about a dog thats prettry much dead in my basement! So screw you!" She goes "will thats fine..." and started to say something else and I hung up in her. I'm calling the owner today. If I was there I would have knocked her out.

What a bitch!!! I would definitely contact the owner or the head vet. My vet owns his clinic and I'm sure I his secretary said something like that to someone he would fire them on the spot. That's totally unacceptable. I probably would have went down there to punch her out lol.


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH :hi: - I had a couple of down days and got upset because one of the boobs looks bigger than the other but apparently that could be down to swelling and I need to be patient and give them time to settle.
> Patience is not my thing :nope:.
> How are you doing lovely?
> 
> Gdane :hugs: for you and your poorly doggies. I hope they feel better soon. It's horrible when they're ill and you do end up feeling guilty but it's not your fault. I agree with what lul said so eloquently.
> 
> Mrs B :hi: feeling a bit better today thanks :thumbup:. GL with the doc and keep us posted!
> 
> Lekker - it's hard waiting for those crosshairs but they will come!
> 
> Lul :hugs: what's happening with you lovely?
> 
> Pook - hope you haven't exercised yourself into oblivion!
> 
> Love to y'all :kiss:.

I watch plastic surgery shows all of the time, and it seems like from the shows that swelling takes time to go down and for them to look normal again. Give it time and I'm sure that they will both look the same.


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower:

I woke up this morning and as usual reached straight for my thermometer and it gave me a reading of 97.18 but then flashed error! so i did my temp again and it was 97.58, still confused i thought i would try once more and it was 97.45:wacko: so im not sure what temp to put in hmmm, also im having af type cramps and twinges in my right side like stitch and i also have watery cm which is on my undies which i also had last night:wacko: sorry tmi:blush: can any of you lovely ladies give me some advice?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Nala died. I tried calling the vet that was abitcg to me and another girl was a bitch. She wouldn't let me talk to the vet


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Nala died. I tried calling the vet that was abitcg to me and another girl was a bitch. She wouldn't let me talk to the vet

 Nala has died? am i seeing right? omg:cry: im so sorry hun! i am so shocked! i would bloody sue those vets! :hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GdaneMom4now said:


> Nala died. I tried calling the vet that was abitcg to me and another girl was a bitch. She wouldn't let me talk to the vet

OMG I am so so so sorry! I would go down to that vet and just knock that bitch out. That was completely uncalled for and she shouldn't even be allowed around animals for talking to you like that. Obviously she only has that job because it's convineient to her. >.<


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah nala is my 7 1/2 month old the black one in my picture


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm pretty much a wreck. Can't stop crying


----------



## lullabybarb

Im so sorry hun:cry: i was just telling my dh and burst out crying as well! im devastated for you! im a big dog lover myself:hugs:


----------



## Pookabear

Omgoodness, I have been reading but hadn't found the time to respond, I am so sorry about nala gdane and that you had to deal with that bitch from that vet office, she deserves mlre than you kicking her butt and I hope it costs her the job, and I normally wouldn't say something like that but she deserves it! I can't imagine the pain your fling right now, I am so sorry and here for you if u need to talk!

Keekee I am here sorry I have just been fighting some sinus issue that I thought was acid reflux, have had a severe sinus headache, ebbn sllepy and feeling hot then cold etc. I have no cold symptoms though, I wish it would go away so I could get back to the gym grrr well and feel better of course


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Vet said she was looking good at 1030 wagging her tail...3am she died from a pulmonary embolisPpm


----------



## SLH

I'm so sorry Gdane. :cry: That's awful and I am very sad right now. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Hi Ladies:flower:
> 
> I woke up this morning and as usual reached straight for my thermometer and it gave me a reading of 97.18 but then flashed error! so i did my temp again and it was 97.58, still confused i thought i would try once more and it was 97.45:wacko: so im not sure what temp to put in hmmm, also im having af type cramps and twinges in my right side like stitch and i also have watery cm which is on my undies which i also had last night:wacko: sorry tmi:blush: can any of you lovely ladies give me some advice?

I would go with the second one 97.58 because the first time it was an error. You should never use your second temperature and I would say 97.45 is your second temperature because of the error.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hug: to you Gdane, I still miss my dogs now after we had to give them both up when my mum died and that was 15 years ago! I can understand you being heartbroken xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I filed a complaint against that vet with the better business bureau

I had my puppy (Nala, 7 1/2 months old) spayed at a different vet and she ended up getting a virus after the spaying. She was puking every where and had diarhea, she seemed to get better, she was drinking and wagging her tail when I left for work. When I got home on November 2, 2011 she was laying in her kennel and couldn't get up. She was covered in vomit and diarhea and so I called my vet and they were closed but were nice about it. So I called All Animal Pet Hospital at around 4:55pm on November 2nd, 2011. I told them what was going on and asked if I could bring her in. She said that I could drop her off and leave her there. I was asking questions because I was terrified of losing my puppy and the lady I talked to (name not known) was getting increasingly ruder the longer I talked. She ended with in a very snotty tone, "well we have been here all day and close at five o clock, if you can't get here by five thirty we cannot help you. We have our own families to get to." I was trying to explain to her I cannot lift a rigid 76.5lb dog myself and my husband was due home any minute and we could get there as soon as we could. She really set me off when she said that to me. I thought they were supposed to care about the well being of animals. I told her I apparently didn't want to come there anyways because they do not care that my puppy is dying in my house. She said "well that's fine." 

We got her to a different vet and she was severely dehydrated. They kept her overnight but unfortunately had a blood clot in her lung. A pulmonary embolism killed my happy loving puppy at 3 am that morning. I called All Animal Pet Hospital to tell Dr. Dayton Williams about the way his staff had spoken to me in my time of need but I got a different girl at around 9:30am and she was equally as snotty and uncaring that a family member just died. She would not let me speak to Dr. Williams. She said he was at the zoo and later on he would be too busy to deal with something like this. I have talked to Dr. Williams myself and he had done a surgery on Nala before and he was very nice. I thought I would tell him of his heartless staffs attitude, since if it was my business I would want to know.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

oh GDane I'm so sick from how these people treated you. That is terrible and they deserve to lose their jobs. I really hope that the BBB pulls their certifications too. How can some people be so heartless?!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Gdane, I'm seeing all of this just now. I am so sorry for your loss...I am positively devastated for you over losing Nala like this. It's awful, and I just can't believe it.

What blows my mind, is that the vet didn't have an emergency answering service...a vast number of them now do for these types of situations. I have literally brought a hamster to my vet at 1 a.m. to be euthanized, dumb as that sounds. And the rudeness and insensitivity that the receptionist directed at you is nothing short of appalling. It is very apparent that although she has her own family she'd like to get home to, she has never been in a situation where one of the members of her family are deathly ill, and experiencing a crisis. Because that is what Nala was to you...a beloved member of your family. 

Again, my deepest sympathies to you, your DH, and your other dog at this difficult time.


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> Oh, Gdane, I'm seeing all of this just now. I am so sorry for your loss...I am positively devastated for you over losing Nala like this. It's awful, and I just can't believe it.
> 
> What blows my mind, is that the vet didn't have an emergency answering service...a vast number of them now do for these types of situations. I have literally brought a hamster to my vet at 1 a.m. to be euthanized, dumb as that sounds. And the rudeness and insensitivity that the receptionist directed at you is nothing short of appalling. It is very apparent that although she has her own family she'd like to get home to, she has never been in a situation where one of the members of her family are deathly ill, and experiencing a crisis. Because that is what Nala was to you...a beloved member of your family.
> 
> Again, my deepest sympathies to you, your DH, and your other dog at this difficult time.

Gdane :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
I can only reiterate what's already been said. I am so sad for you honey. 

Pooks - hope you feel better soon missy :hugs:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Nala was in a an "angel bag" it's a biodegradable bag that we brought her home in. It's blue so you cant see through it. I let her sniff it, I know she could smell, but I don't know if she understood it. I should've opened it and let her see nala, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. So far I think she's looking for her a little bit. I was snuggling with her on the couch yesterday (they sent me home from work) and she kept looking up the stairs. She seems to be in good spirits though so I'm not sure if she fully understands what's going on. We had her outside with us when we buried nala and threw her bone in there. So I'm hoping she knows and doesn't keep looking for her. I'm doing a little better today. Not crying so far at least. Taking a shower kind of reminded me she wasn't here again because she ALWAYS pokes her head in the shower because she wants a drink. 

Believe me, I let both of those girls have it. The first girl ended in screw you and the second girl got a lot more than that. I reported them to the better business bureau so Dr. Williams will be getting contacted about it. To think...he's the vet I sent a thank you card to just a few months ago for taking the cyst out under neath nalas eye. I'm a little worried about money...we just got some bills for DH's surgery. Still have bills from my HSG and now we just dropped $500 on a dog that died. I don't get how they can still charge you for that...but whatever I guess. 

I have the most boring chart known to man. I don't know if it's because I treated myself for yeast infection last cycle, but every other cycle after ovulation I would get a little yeast infectino and it would go away with AF. Now this cycle after after ovulation, no yeast infection. At the beginning I had a feeling that this was it. But now with nala and everything it just seems like somethings out to get us. We take one step forward two steps back paying bills and it's just sickening. Ugh. 

**side note: if you want to see the most recent picture of nala, click my screen name to go to my profile. I took that on Sunday when we took them for a ride. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi:flower:

Gdane: hope your ok hun? thinking of you:hugs:

How is everyone today? 

I really need some advice ladies pls....i have been to see my gp this morning after having day 21 day bloods done and he said results are showing negative progesterone so its not confirming that i am ovulating:wacko: i dont understand because ff confirmed ovulation and i hit peak on cbfm and also had a smiley on cb digi ovulation kit, gp says the blood test could be missing my surge but i thought that the test had to be done 7 days after ovulation? 

Im so all over the place at the moment suffering severe pms symptoms which the dr seems to think its withdrawl symptoms from having mirena coil removed.

He is sending us to see a fertility specialist so they can put me on clomid, he did pre warn us that it can cause multiple births which OH not 100 % sure about:cry: im just feeling an emotional wreck at the moment and we're still awaiting s/a which is another thing im scared about:cry: im so scared incase oh is infertile because he wont even consider a donor:cry: dr says im putting too much pressure on myself but i just cant help it, i want a :baby: so much! more than anything.


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Hi:flower:
> 
> Gdane: hope your ok hun? thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I really need some advice ladies pls....i have been to see my gp this morning after having day 21 day bloods done and he said results are showing negative progesterone so its not confirming that i am ovulating:wacko: i dont understand because ff confirmed ovulation and i hit peak on cbfm and also had a smiley on cb digi ovulation kit, gp says the blood test could be missing my surge but i thought that the test had to be done 7 days after ovulation?
> 
> Im so all over the place at the moment suffering severe pms symptoms which the dr seems to think its withdrawl symptoms from having mirena coil removed.
> 
> He is sending us to see a fertility specialist so they can put me on clomid, he did pre warn us that it can cause multiple births which OH not 100 % sure about:cry: im just feeling an emotional wreck at the moment and we're still awaiting s/a which is another thing im scared about:cry: im so scared incase oh is infertile because he wont even consider a donor:cry: dr says im putting too much pressure on myself but i just cant help it, i want a :baby: so much! more than anything.

Thinking of you too Gdane, that is a lovely pic on your profile :hugs:.

Lul, aw honey no wonder you're all over the place :hugs:. Was your progesterone test done on 7DPO? Is it possible that you ov'd earlier/later? I don't understand why FF and CBFM show you ov'd but your bloods didn't...am sure some of the other girls can advise you better (where are you SLH?!) 

It's so stressful waiting for all these test results. You know you need to get things done but then it's the 'what ifs' that are scary. I hope the SA comes back with a good result. Don't think about the clomid and multiple births, it is a possibility yes but two of my friends on clomid had singleton pgs. When will you see the FS?

Take care of yourself, lovely. Hard to know what else to say but sending you a massive :hugs:.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I'm so sorry. I was in tears yesterday and all I wanted to do was cuddle with my puppy. 

I hope those girls get what's coming to them. I cannot believe you were treated like that. If I had an emergency with my dog and it was after hours, my vets secretary would have gave me an emergency number. I dont understand why they were so rude to you. 

You were saying that nala was sick before her surgery. Did the vet know this? I'm surprised that your vet went ahead and spayed her if she was sick. My vet made sure my puppy was healthy before he did surgery. For this reason I personally don't think you should have to pay for their mistake. 

Again, I am very sorry for your loss. If you ever need to talk I'm always around. I think you should take a couple of days off of work. 

Maybe not having an yeast infection is a good sign. Anything different is always good. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Nala want sick until after her surgery. Kaya started getting sick that morning.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Nala want sick until after her surgery. Kaya started getting sick that morning.

I thought I read awhile ago that one of them was sick. I thought maybe it was nala.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Hi:flower:
> 
> Gdane: hope your ok hun? thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I really need some advice ladies pls....i have been to see my gp this morning after having day 21 day bloods done and he said results are showing negative progesterone so its not confirming that i am ovulating:wacko: i dont understand because ff confirmed ovulation and i hit peak on cbfm and also had a smiley on cb digi ovulation kit, gp says the blood test could be missing my surge but i thought that the test had to be done 7 days after ovulation?
> 
> Im so all over the place at the moment suffering severe pms symptoms which the dr seems to think its withdrawl symptoms from having mirena coil removed.
> 
> He is sending us to see a fertility specialist so they can put me on clomid, he did pre warn us that it can cause multiple births which OH not 100 % sure about:cry: im just feeling an emotional wreck at the moment and we're still awaiting s/a which is another thing im scared about:cry: im so scared incase oh is infertile because he wont even consider a donor:cry: dr says im putting too much pressure on myself but i just cant help it, i want a :baby: so much! more than anything.

When did you have the progesterone test done? Was it on an empty stomach and was it done at 7dpo? If it wasn't then it probably wasn't right. If FF confirmed ovulation and you got a peak and a smiley, I think that you probably did ovulate especially if your test was done at the wrong time. That's good that you are going to a fertility specialist because they will know what to do and they will also do tests at the right time of your cycle.

Sure there may be a higher risk of multiples on clomid, but you could also get multiples without any help as well. It's one of those things that your OH should accept and not be worried about. Don't worry about the SA. We had one done a few weeks ago. I haven't received the results yet, but my doctor said that if they are bad it's not a big deal because what they can do is inject a single live sperm into your egg. There are also medications that can increase the count, so don't worry about that. I doubt you will need a donor. Usually the people who need donors have a count of zero and that only happens with disease or a vasectomy. Even then they can do something to increase the count.

Because you were on BC, it might take you a little longer to conceive, but it will happen. 

I'm a wreck too this month. I have to have scary tests done during my next cycle and I'm terrified lol. It doesn't seem like it's going to happen anytime soon which is stressing me out. Why did my mother lie to me as a teenager when she said if I had sex I would get pregnant. Apparently, that doesn't happen to everyone lol.


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou Ladies:flower:

Yes i had progesterone done 7dpo and i did not eat anything as i had seen a post of gdane's saying eating messes it up....

I did not realise they could do so much to help lsc, the reason im panicking is because oh hardly had a sample to take in and i mean hardly:blush: he is on anti rejection drugs after having a double transplant which his consultant says should not effect it, he is also diabetic on insulation but has his sugars well under control now, which he didn't prior to the transplant which could have caused some damage to his swimmers.

Im sorry to hear your als a wreck:hugs: what are your scary tests? i hope you dont mind me asking.

Too funny what your mom used to tell you! i was told if i kiss a boy i'd become pregnant:haha:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Thankyou Ladies:flower:
> 
> Yes i had progesterone done 7dpo and i did not eat anything as i had seen a post of gdane's saying eating messes it up....
> 
> I did not realise they could do so much to help lsc, the reason im panicking is because oh hardly had a sample to take in and i mean hardly:blush: he is on anti rejection drugs after having a double transplant which his consultant says should not effect it, he is also diabetic on insulation but has his sugars well under control now, which he didn't prior to the transplant which could have caused some damage to his swimmers.
> 
> Im sorry to hear your als a wreck:hugs: what are your scary tests? i hope you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Too funny what your mom used to tell you! i was told if i kiss a boy i'd become pregnant:haha:

I don't know why the progesterone tests would tell you that you didn't ovulate if FF says you have. Your temperature rises from progesterone which you get after you ovulate so I'm not sure why FF would say you did if you didn't. I have read before that the only way of knowing for sure for sure if you're OVULATING, is by an ultrasound. They monitor you by taking a series of ultrasounds around ovulation. That's something the fertility specialist will probably do for you. I have to get it done. It's cheap too, it's $250 a year. 

I have to have a cycle day 3 ultrasound and I have read that they do it transvaginally. This freaks me out because TMI, but I will be bleeding heavily then and I cannot have anything near me down there when AF is with me. I get sore down there. I can't even use tampons. The other scary test is a saline sonohysterogram. They inject saline into your uterus to check for polyps and other abnormalities. I have read that some people find this test worse than a HSG. I haven't had one of those, but I will when I have a laparoscopy. That's another scary test. I have to be put under and cut open. I have been put under, but I have never been cut open so I'm terrified of this happening. I remember once I had a bad reaction from the anesthesia. I woke up and was shaking severely. I would have fell off of the bed if the bars weren't up. I was panicing and there was no nurse with me like there should have been.

I hope you get your bfp so you won't need to go to a fertility specialist.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

*scratches head* so FF didn't give me crosshairs on day 3 of higher temps...but then again it did slide a tiny bit. I don't know what to think but I'm starting to feel like I need to NOT get my hopes up for being prego. I can always say I hope this is my month but not obsess over it like I have been. Since I never found out for sure if the surgery worked or not.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Ladies:flower:
> 
> Yes i had progesterone done 7dpo and i did not eat anything as i had seen a post of gdane's saying eating messes it up....
> 
> I did not realise they could do so much to help lsc, the reason im panicking is because oh hardly had a sample to take in and i mean hardly:blush: he is on anti rejection drugs after having a double transplant which his consultant says should not effect it, he is also diabetic on insulation but has his sugars well under control now, which he didn't prior to the transplant which could have caused some damage to his swimmers.
> 
> Im sorry to hear your als a wreck:hugs: what are your scary tests? i hope you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Too funny what your mom used to tell you! i was told if i kiss a boy i'd become pregnant:haha:
> 
> I don't know why the progesterone tests would tell you that you didn't ovulate if FF says you have. Your temperature rises from progesterone which you get after you ovulate so I'm not sure why FF would say you did if you didn't. I have read before that the only way of knowing for sure for sure if you're pregnant, is by an ultrasound. They monitor you by taking a series of ultrasounds around ovulation. That's something the fertility specialist will probably do for you. I have to get it done. It's cheap too, it's $250 a year.
> 
> I have to have a cycle day 3 ultrasound and I have read that they do it transvaginally. This freaks me out because TMI, but I will be bleeding heavily then and I cannot have anything near me down there when AF is with me. I get sore down there. I can't even use tampons. The other scary test is a saline sonohysterogram. They inject saline into your uterus to check for polyps and other abnormalities. I have read that some people find this test worse than a HSG. I haven't had one of those, but I will when I have a laparoscopy. That's another scary test. I have to be put under and cut open. I have been put under, but I have never been cut open so I'm terrified of this happening. I remember once I had a bad reaction from the anesthesia. I woke up and was shaking severely. I would have fell off of the bed if the bars weren't up. I was panicing and there was no nurse with me like there should have been.
> 
> I hope you get your bfp so you won't need to go to a fertility specialist.Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing:hugs: you are going through the mill too! try not to panic too much (easier said than done) i understand you not wanting to be touched while af is present:blush: i would be the same, i have had an u/s to check for polyps/cysts but did not have to have saline, and make sure you tell the staff of your previous experience from anasthesia so that somebody is there when you come round, my dh suffered the shakes too after his op.

I keep hoping by some miracle that i will be pg, im now 10dpo which is how long my lp was last cycle so im thinking maybe af will be here tomorrow, i had severe cramping like af yesterday but nothing today, my temps are just above the coverline:wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Gdane...still praying for you. Give Kaya a big hug for all of us.

Well, I'm about 98% sure I'm out again. Temp is steadily dropping, and I have the premenstrual migraine headache for the past two days. And, at supposedly 13 dpo, I tested this a.m. with a FRER, and it was a BFN. Sooo, on to month #4 TTC. I will have 3 more cycles until I see a fertility specialist.

Lull, how odd about your doctor not confirming ovulation...will this be your first time on clomid? You know, I guess I have a different attitude about multiple births. I think they are complete blessings, and I'd LOVE to have 2 or 3 or 4 at a time!!!!!!! I almost wish I could go on clomid, as I'm 33, and the odds of multiples increase with age, and also with the fertility drugs. I'd love to just fire out some triplets, and be done with it! LOL!!! Good luck honey...I pray that this will all get sorted out for you, and you get a sticky bean.

As for the ladies on here undergoing scary procedures, my heart goes out to you. All of those surgeries give me the willies. I remember how TERRIFIED I was of having my D & C back in July for my miscarriage, and that ended up being no big deal, as they put me totally asleep. I sure hope you all get good results, find answers, and are that much closer to our collective dream of becoming mothers.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Ladies:flower:
> 
> Yes i had progesterone done 7dpo and i did not eat anything as i had seen a post of gdane's saying eating messes it up....
> 
> I did not realise they could do so much to help lsc, the reason im panicking is because oh hardly had a sample to take in and i mean hardly:blush: he is on anti rejection drugs after having a double transplant which his consultant says should not effect it, he is also diabetic on insulation but has his sugars well under control now, which he didn't prior to the transplant which could have caused some damage to his swimmers.
> 
> Im sorry to hear your als a wreck:hugs: what are your scary tests? i hope you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Too funny what your mom used to tell you! i was told if i kiss a boy i'd become pregnant:haha:
> 
> I don't know why the progesterone tests would tell you that you didn't ovulate if FF says you have. Your temperature rises from progesterone which you get after you ovulate so I'm not sure why FF would say you did if you didn't. I have read before that the only way of knowing for sure for sure if you're pregnant, is by an ultrasound. They monitor you by taking a series of ultrasounds around ovulation. That's something the fertility specialist will probably do for you. I have to get it done. It's cheap too, it's $250 a year.
> 
> I have to have a cycle day 3 ultrasound and I have read that they do it transvaginally. This freaks me out because TMI, but I will be bleeding heavily then and I cannot have anything near me down there when AF is with me. I get sore down there. I can't even use tampons. The other scary test is a saline sonohysterogram. They inject saline into your uterus to check for polyps and other abnormalities. I have read that some people find this test worse than a HSG. I haven't had one of those, but I will when I have a laparoscopy. That's another scary test. I have to be put under and cut open. I have been put under, but I have never been cut open so I'm terrified of this happening. I remember once I had a bad reaction from the anesthesia. I woke up and was shaking severely. I would have fell off of the bed if the bars weren't up. I was panicing and there was no nurse with me like there should have been.
> 
> I hope you get your bfp so you won't need to go to a fertility specialist.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing:hugs: you are going through the mill too! try not to panic too much (easier said than done) i understand you not wanting to be touched while af is present:blush: i would be the same, i have had an u/s to check for polyps/cysts but did not have to have saline, and make sure you tell the staff of your previous experience from anasthesia so that somebody is there when you come round, my dh suffered the shakes too after his op.
> 
> I keep hoping by some miracle that i will be pg, im now 10dpo which is how long my lp was last cycle so im thinking maybe af will be here tomorrow, i had severe cramping like af yesterday but nothing today, my temps are just above the coverline:wacko:Click to expand...

Just to edit, I meant to type ovulating, but for some reason I typed pregnant. I have pregnancy on my mind. Last night we went out for dinner and there were 6 pregnant people sitting next to me lol.


----------



## lullabybarb

wookie130 said:


> Gdane...still praying for you. Give Kaya a big hug for all of us.
> 
> Well, I'm about 98% sure I'm out again. Temp is steadily dropping, and I have the premenstrual migraine headache for the past two days. And, at supposedly 13 dpo, I tested this a.m. with a FRER, and it was a BFN. Sooo, on to month #4 TTC. I will have 3 more cycles until I see a fertility specialist.
> 
> Lull, how odd about your doctor not confirming ovulation...will this be your first time on clomid? You know, I guess I have a different attitude about multiple births. I think they are complete blessings, and I'd LOVE to have 2 or 3 or 4 at a time!!!!!!! I almost wish I could go on clomid, as I'm 33, and the odds of multiples increase with age, and also with the fertility drugs. I'd love to just fire out some triplets, and be done with it! LOL!!! Good luck honey...I pray that this will all get sorted out for you, and you get a sticky bean.
> 
> As for the ladies on here undergoing scary procedures, my heart goes out to you. All of those surgeries give me the willies. I remember how TERRIFIED I was of having my D & C back in July for my miscarriage, and that ended up being no big deal, as they put me totally asleep. I sure hope you all get good results, find answers, and are that much closer to our collective dream of becoming mothers.

Thanks wookie:flower: im 99.9 per cent sure i have ovulated:thumbup: i just dont get it:wacko: and yes it will be my 1st time on clomid if i need it which i dont really think i do, will fs do some tests before prescribing it to me? i would love twins but not sure if i would cope with anymore, im 41:blush: so with my age and clomid i will prob end up with a dozen:haha....ohhhh the thought:cloud9: sorry to hear about your m/c hun:hugs: we all seem to be having such a hard time on here:cry: big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou Ladies:flower:
> 
> Yes i had progesterone done 7dpo and i did not eat anything as i had seen a post of gdane's saying eating messes it up....
> 
> I did not realise they could do so much to help lsc, the reason im panicking is because oh hardly had a sample to take in and i mean hardly:blush: he is on anti rejection drugs after having a double transplant which his consultant says should not effect it, he is also diabetic on insulation but has his sugars well under control now, which he didn't prior to the transplant which could have caused some damage to his swimmers.
> 
> Im sorry to hear your als a wreck:hugs: what are your scary tests? i hope you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Too funny what your mom used to tell you! i was told if i kiss a boy i'd become pregnant:haha:
> 
> I don't know why the progesterone tests would tell you that you didn't ovulate if FF says you have. Your temperature rises from progesterone which you get after you ovulate so I'm not sure why FF would say you did if you didn't. I have read before that the only way of knowing for sure for sure if you're pregnant, is by an ultrasound. They monitor you by taking a series of ultrasounds around ovulation. That's something the fertility specialist will probably do for you. I have to get it done. It's cheap too, it's $250 a year.
> 
> I have to have a cycle day 3 ultrasound and I have read that they do it transvaginally. This freaks me out because TMI, but I will be bleeding heavily then and I cannot have anything near me down there when AF is with me. I get sore down there. I can't even use tampons. The other scary test is a saline sonohysterogram. They inject saline into your uterus to check for polyps and other abnormalities. I have read that some people find this test worse than a HSG. I haven't had one of those, but I will when I have a laparoscopy. That's another scary test. I have to be put under and cut open. I have been put under, but I have never been cut open so I'm terrified of this happening. I remember once I had a bad reaction from the anesthesia. I woke up and was shaking severely. I would have fell off of the bed if the bars weren't up. I was panicing and there was no nurse with me like there should have been.
> 
> I hope you get your bfp so you won't need to go to a fertility specialist.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you poor thing:hugs: you are going through the mill too! try not to panic too much (easier said than done) i understand you not wanting to be touched while af is present:blush: i would be the same, i have had an u/s to check for polyps/cysts but did not have to have saline, and make sure you tell the staff of your previous experience from anasthesia so that somebody is there when you come round, my dh suffered the shakes too after his op.
> 
> I keep hoping by some miracle that i will be pg, im now 10dpo which is how long my lp was last cycle so im thinking maybe af will be here tomorrow, i had severe cramping like af yesterday but nothing today, my temps are just above the coverline:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Just to edit, I meant to type ovulating, but for some reason I typed pregnant. I have pregnancy on my mind. Last night we went out for dinner and there were 6 pregnant people sitting next to me lol.Click to expand...

 I know:dohh: pregnancys everywhere around us:cry: PMA PMA:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker, see what happens tomorrow with your temps and FF. It might be because your last temp (todays?) is lower than the others and FF likes 3 high temps to recognise ov and a sustained thermal shift. 

Gdane - big hugs for Kaya from me too :hugs::awww:.

SLH, woah, that's a scary amount of tests there :hugs:. FXed you don't have to go through the whole lot and get your :bfp: first. 

Wookie :hugs: and damn that hag!

Lul, when are you seeing the FS?

AFM I have an appointment with a FS a week on wednesday and a smear a week after that. I'll be going on my own as OH has to work that day but I kind of want to do this first part myself as due to age/medical history I want to get checked out for my own peace of mind. I'm hoping we can get mucho BDing in this cycle. Looks like OH has days off when I'm around ov and I also have another week off work so hurrah for that. FXed November is a good month :dust:.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> *scratches head* so FF didn't give me crosshairs on day 3 of higher temps...but then again it did slide a tiny bit. I don't know what to think but I'm starting to feel like I need to NOT get my hopes up for being prego. I can always say I hope this is my month but not obsess over it like I have been. Since I never found out for sure if the surgery worked or not.

I wonder what would happen if you take out that super high temperature on cycle day 14. It was a sunday and I'm sure you probably got up later than usual. I think it may give you crosshairs if you do that, but I'm not sure. Hopefully, we will see it go back up tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Gdane...still praying for you. Give Kaya a big hug for all of us.
> 
> Well, I'm about 98% sure I'm out again. Temp is steadily dropping, and I have the premenstrual migraine headache for the past two days. And, at supposedly 13 dpo, I tested this a.m. with a FRER, and it was a BFN. Sooo, on to month #4 TTC. I will have 3 more cycles until I see a fertility specialist.
> 
> Lull, how odd about your doctor not confirming ovulation...will this be your first time on clomid? You know, I guess I have a different attitude about multiple births. I think they are complete blessings, and I'd LOVE to have 2 or 3 or 4 at a time!!!!!!! I almost wish I could go on clomid, as I'm 33, and the odds of multiples increase with age, and also with the fertility drugs. I'd love to just fire out some triplets, and be done with it! LOL!!! Good luck honey...I pray that this will all get sorted out for you, and you get a sticky bean.
> 
> As for the ladies on here undergoing scary procedures, my heart goes out to you. All of those surgeries give me the willies. I remember how TERRIFIED I was of having my D & C back in July for my miscarriage, and that ended up being no big deal, as they put me totally asleep. I sure hope you all get good results, find answers, and are that much closer to our collective dream of becoming mothers.
> 
> Thanks wookie:flower: im 99.9 per cent sure i have ovulated:thumbup: i just dont get it:wacko: and yes it will be my 1st time on clomid if i need it which i dont really think i do, will fs do some tests before prescribing it to me? i would love twins but not sure if i would cope with anymore, im 41:blush: so with my age and clomid i will prob end up with a dozen:haha....ohhhh the thought:cloud9: sorry to hear about your m/c hun:hugs: we all seem to be having such a hard time on here:cry: big :hugs: to everyone.Click to expand...

I have to have tests done before I can get clomid, but I'm not sure about the laparoscopy. I hope that will be the last resort. I will find out when I see him at the end of my next cycle. The paper said I only have to go through the saline sonohysterogram, blood tests, a pap smear, and ultrasounds before I see him to discuss treatment, so hopefully he will give me meds before he suggests surgery. I would love to have multiples so I don't have to try again. I never knew that about the age and clomid. I'm 29.


----------



## wookie130

Yes, SLH, apparently the odds of having multiples increases with age, as older ladies trying to conceive are more likely to need fertility drugs...hence making the older TTC more vunerable to having multiple births in general. Kooky, huh?


----------



## wookie130

Yes, SLH, apparently the odds of having multiples increases with age, as older ladies trying to conceive are more likely to need fertility drugs...hence making the older TTC crowd more vunerable to having multiple births in general. Kooky, huh?


----------



## Pookabear

Im sorry I have dissappeared ladies, I have had some virus or some type of yuckiness the last fe days, been better now today other than feeling weak and tired, so im hoping this is the end as I want to get back to the gym, I haven't worked out for 3 days and I was I a. Routine so that kind of upset me but I need to get well first lol I will be catching up on all posts and letting u all know. And update for me in the mean time, I am on cd 28 and now back on low and no sticks left lol we will see what next cycle brings, and please keep me in ur prayers as I need to get well


----------



## tlc0137

Hey Ladies....Have any of you experienced this with your CBFM before???
.
On CD 17 I turned my monitor on at 6:00 am, which I have done each morning, and it would not turn on. I kept trying and it eventually turned on and read CD 16, High. Now it is CD 19 and my machine is always a day behind in the AM. I just cut it on at 2:30 PM and it asked for a stick for the first day since CD 16. It still reads high.... Luckily I used OPK's and temping as well. I had my first positive OPK on CD 17 at 4:00 pm....and My temperature spiked this AM so I am sure I ovulated yesterday (CD18). 

This is my first month using the monitor and it malfunctioned! I am upset and hope this was just a fluke!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> Im sorry I have dissappeared ladies, I have had some virus or some type of yuckiness the last fe days, been better now today other than feeling weak and tired, so im hoping this is the end as I want to get back to the gym, I haven't worked out for 3 days and I was I a. Routine so that kind of upset me but I need to get well first lol I will be catching up on all posts and letting u all know. And update for me in the mean time, I am on cd 28 and now back on low and no sticks left lol we will see what next cycle brings, and please keep me in ur prayers as I need to get well

Aww, pook, sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly. Get lots of rest, your body needs it, and don't try going back to exercising until you feel 100%! 
Hope you feel better soon sweetie :hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

tlc0137 said:


> Hey Ladies....Have any of you experienced this with your CBFM before???
> .
> On CD 17 I turned my monitor on at 6:00 am, which I have done each morning, and it would not turn on. I kept trying and it eventually turned on and read CD 16, High. Now it is CD 19 and my machine is always a day behind in the AM. I just cut it on at 2:30 PM and it asked for a stick for the first day since CD 16. It still reads high.... Luckily I used OPK's and temping as well. I had my first positive OPK on CD 17 at 4:00 pm....and My temperature spiked this AM so I am sure I ovulated yesterday (CD18).
> 
> This is my first month using the monitor and it malfunctioned! I am upset and hope this was just a fluke!

I've never experienced this, sorry :hugs:. I know it's a ball-ache but you could try waiting until next cycle and resetting your monitor? Or you could try the Clear Blue website - I think they have a help line. How annoying though!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker: I don't think you've ovulated yet honestly....your temps are in your pre o range still. :shrug: Sorry dear.

Lull: Sorry to hear about the test. I'm not sure what to tell you besides big :hugs: Clomid only causes a 2% chance of multiples. They can do a lot for LSC. Have you heard of fertilaid? It seemed to help my dh's sex drive and seems to have a lot more :blush: coming out....I had to have blood tests and stuff to get put on clomid.

SLH: Try not to stress. It will all be worth it and over before you know it. I was terrified but it was honestly not as bad as I was making it out to be. tell the docs about your recation to the anesthesia and I'm sure they will be there to monitor you and maybe give you some different drugs than what you had. Honestly the transvag ultra sound is more slender than the average penis. Hopefully you won't be in too much pain. I would just take some midol before your ultrasound and salinehsg thinger. The plague of pregnant women is terrible! Everywhere I go!! Even to get my progesterone checked yesterday there was a pregnant girl in the waiting room. And then the lab girl comes to get me and she's HUGE pregnant. Even my guy friend noticed all the pregnant girls everywhere we went to go look for a ring for his g/f. 

Keekee: good luck with your appts! Hopefully this it for you!! :) I'm glad your healing well 

wookie: I'm sorry for your temp drop. I hope you don't have a long journey ahead of you. I would love multiples too, but I didn't think that until my sil had twins :) I don't think I could do anymore than twins! Everyone is different though. 

Pook: i'm sorry you're feeling poopy :hugs: that's never fun. Are you sure you didn't ovulate cd 21?

tlc0137: I'm not sure how to decipher what you wrote lol. I never really had problems with my monitor. Being a day behind isn't that big of deal. I usually am because AF starts in afternoon and so I have to turn it on the next day. Some people don't peak and still ovulate. To be safe I would do a full reset of your monitor for next cycle. Maybe call the clearblue hotline?

As for myself: I OVULATED!!!! HAHA I know I have been but my last progesterone check was only 7.4 or something...they said too low. So i've been on 100mg and it was 27!!! I'm praying this is a good sign a long with my yeast infection not being here. 

Kaya got lots of snuggling yesterday. They're not allowed on the couches but I let her snuggle with me yesterday. I think she's okay. She's acting okay anyways. I'm a lot better today. Trying to think of other things. Thanks for all your support ladies. I had a rough day yesterday but I"m just trying to pick myself back up and move on...I can't control what happened even though I was blaming myself.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your feeling a bit better today Gdane


----------



## GdaneMom4now

It was even checked in the afternoon and I read the best time to get it checked is the morning...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Resampled_2011-11-05_07-47-18_24.jpg

Can I just say I have the best husband in the world? I woke up and found this on my kitchen counter. :)
My temps are still boring and flat. I took a temp at a different time just to make sure my thermometer was okay. It is :) I'm still super excited about my progesterone being 27!!


----------



## SLH

That is so sweet Gdane. I should go and get some eggs to make breakfast pancakes. My husband never eats breakfast but it's my favorite meal of the day. Apparently, my phone doesn't like spelling the British way lol. It autocorrected favorite. 

That is exciting about your progesterone especially since there was a huge difference from last month. I hope it means something. 

My temp dropped today and my cramps are getting worse so I'm sure AF will be here later today or tomorrow. I can't wait until I have my progesterone tested. Hopefully, my new doctor will help me. He's really nice but he's a 100 so I'm not sure how much time he has left lol.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, what a sweet note! I love breakfast. Usually my hubby treats me to going out for breakfast when he's feeling lovey, but lately we've been skipping it, as we're both trying to eat more healthy.

SLH - It sounds like you're really getting the ball rolling medically with your fertility issues. I read yesterday that over 80% of fertility issues can be solved either with medication or surgical procedures...and obviously both are done before leaping to something like IVF, which apparently only like 3% of couples need to conceive. Pretty encouraging stuff, there. Plus, at only 29, you really are young, and have a lot of time to keep trying and finding answers.

Lull, in reading all of this stuff, I did see that 1 in 20 pregnancies for women taking clomid result in twin births, ESPECIALLY if the woman is 35 or older. I read somewhere else that 1 in 10 pregnancies can result in twin births on clomid as the woman is closer to 40. There's really some staggering stuff out there, and the science as to why this happens is really pretty simple. Clomid is an ovary-stimulating drug, which can sometimes force you to release more than 1 egg during ovulation...this can happen more naturally as we age (and I'm talking about ladies 35 or older here!!!) on it's own. So throw Clomid into the mix, and it really does up the chances. Kind of cool, if you ask me!

As for me, still waiting for AF. My temp is still at 97.6, and doesn't seem to want to dip. Perhaps I'll still get it today, or tomorrow. I'm testing BFN on FRER, so I know I'm not up the spout or anything. 

3 more cycles for me, and I'm off to the fertility specialist...


----------



## SLH

Thanks Wookie, That's very encouraging. I hope I don't have to go on to IVF. That would totally suck. My husband and I talked about it and if we need IVF we would have three of them and if that didn't work then we would move on to adoption. I don't want to adopt. My husband was adopted, so I want him to have family that is his blood. That sounds awful doesn't it? His mother also went through hell before she adopted him. She got called to bring home 3 babies before him and when she went to get them the birth parents changed their minds. I was also reading a thread where this 17 year old just gave birth to a baby that she was going to put up for adoption. She had adopted parents picked out and even handed them over the baby, but then 2 or 3 weeks later she changed her mind and took the baby away. I don't think I could go through that. There's also the possibility of the child disowning me as an adult when they find their birth parents. All kinds of things could go wrong. My husband said that he never wants to meet his birth parents and would never want anything to do with them, but I have a feeling that if we were to adopt, our kids wouldn't feel the same way as he does. Whatever happens I hope and pray I don't have to adopt. I don't think I would even pass a homestudy because I don't work and can't give professional references that they ask for. I'm very sorry for the long post, but I'm so sad about AF being on her way and I can't stop thinking that maybe I'll have no other choice but to adopt and even that will fail. I have no hope right now :(

Wookie, I hope you don't need a fertility specialist and you get pregnant within the next three months. Well, unless you want to be put on clomid lol. You never know, maybe you are the type of person who implants late and will get a late positive FRER.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yummy breakfast Gdane, hope you enjoyed it.

Im feeling the same as you today SLH Ive been cramping since last night and pretty sure AF is on her way soon. 

Was hoping AF would wait until our visit to the doctor just incase they wanted to do any blood test or anything then I wouldnt miss any dates. But not here yet so still ok for now, and as we have no idea what the docs ideas will be, we just have to wait and see how it goes dont we! lol. On a good note, Got my smear test results back this morning and all clear so that one tick off the list :)

Hope your all having a nice weekend xx


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Woke up this morning CRAMPING really bad again. Next week I go to get my insurance back but that takes a month for it to kick in. :( So I won't be able to get into a FS for probably 3-5 months. :(


----------



## Pookabear

Mornin ladies! Yummy looking breakfast gdane, im not sure about the. Day 21 thing, it looks like it could be possible but big temp drop today so who knows... look what not worrying about ttc did to me lol being sick sucks! Everytime I think im better I get up to do somethings and boom, that weak feeling comes over me. I know this is petty but, I haven't excersiaed in 4 dys and now I feel like I will hve to start all over lol.. oh well. I just wish I felt better! Thank you ladies for wishing me get well wishes, I could really use them.. sorry im all about me right now, I still do care about all the rest of u bunches I promise


----------



## wookie130

SLH, I'm with you on the adoption thing. I reealllllyyyy don't want to have to think about going there unless all other options are completely exhausted. And I'll tell you now that my DH and I will never be able to afford IUI or IVF, so that option is completely off the table for us...meds and surgery are definitely things we can do, however. I'm not sure if it's going to take that. Heck, I was pregnant in May, and so I know I'm not sterile. It's just getting back to that BFP again.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> Lekker, see what happens tomorrow with your temps and FF. It might be because your last temp (todays?) is lower than the others and FF likes 3 high temps to recognise ov and a sustained thermal shift.
> 
> Gdane - big hugs for Kaya from me too :hugs::awww:.
> 
> SLH, woah, that's a scary amount of tests there :hugs:. FXed you don't have to go through the whole lot and get your :bfp: first.
> 
> Wookie :hugs: and damn that hag!
> 
> Lul, when are you seeing the FS?
> 
> AFM I have an appointment with a FS a week on wednesday and a smear a week after that. I'll be going on my own as OH has to work that day but I kind of want to do this first part myself as due to age/medical history I want to get checked out for my own peace of mind. I'm hoping we can get mucho BDing in this cycle. Looks like OH has days off when I'm around ov and I also have another week off work so hurrah for that. FXed November is a good month :dust:.

 Hi hun:flower: I have to wait for an appointment to come through to see fs, hoping its not too long! dont know what to expect and feeling a little nervous about going.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lekker: I don't think you've ovulated yet honestly....your temps are in your pre o range still. :shrug: Sorry dear.
> 
> Lull: Sorry to hear about the test. I'm not sure what to tell you besides big :hugs: Clomid only causes a 2% chance of multiples. They can do a lot for LSC. Have you heard of fertilaid? It seemed to help my dh's sex drive and seems to have a lot more :blush: coming out....I had to have blood tests and stuff to get put on clomid.
> 
> SLH: Try not to stress. It will all be worth it and over before you know it. I was terrified but it was honestly not as bad as I was making it out to be. tell the docs about your recation to the anesthesia and I'm sure they will be there to monitor you and maybe give you some different drugs than what you had. Honestly the transvag ultra sound is more slender than the average penis. Hopefully you won't be in too much pain. I would just take some midol before your ultrasound and salinehsg thinger. The plague of pregnant women is terrible! Everywhere I go!! Even to get my progesterone checked yesterday there was a pregnant girl in the waiting room. And then the lab girl comes to get me and she's HUGE pregnant. Even my guy friend noticed all the pregnant girls everywhere we went to go look for a ring for his g/f.
> 
> Keekee: good luck with your appts! Hopefully this it for you!! :) I'm glad your healing well
> 
> wookie: I'm sorry for your temp drop. I hope you don't have a long journey ahead of you. I would love multiples too, but I didn't think that until my sil had twins :) I don't think I could do anymore than twins! Everyone is different though.
> 
> Pook: i'm sorry you're feeling poopy :hugs: that's never fun. Are you sure you didn't ovulate cd 21?
> 
> tlc0137: I'm not sure how to decipher what you wrote lol. I never really had problems with my monitor. Being a day behind isn't that big of deal. I usually am because AF starts in afternoon and so I have to turn it on the next day. Some people don't peak and still ovulate. To be safe I would do a full reset of your monitor for next cycle. Maybe call the clearblue hotline?
> 
> As for myself: I OVULATED!!!! HAHA I know I have been but my last progesterone check was only 7.4 or something...they said too low. So i've been on 100mg and it was 27!!! I'm praying this is a good sign a long with my yeast infection not being here.
> 
> Kaya got lots of snuggling yesterday. They're not allowed on the couches but I let her snuggle with me yesterday. I think she's okay. She's acting okay anyways. I'm a lot better today. Trying to think of other things. Thanks for all your support ladies. I had a rough day yesterday but I"m just trying to pick myself back up and move on...I can't control what happened even though I was blaming myself.

 Thanks hun:hugs: i have heard of fertalaid, is it a natural vitamin? only dh on lots of medication and hoping it wont affect him...Congratulations on OVULATING:happydance: lets hope your levels get you your bfp woop woop! glad your feeling a little better in yourself :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

wookie130 said:


> Gdane, what a sweet note! I love breakfast. Usually my hubby treats me to going out for breakfast when he's feeling lovey, but lately we've been skipping it, as we're both trying to eat more healthy.
> 
> SLH - It sounds like you're really getting the ball rolling medically with your fertility issues. I read yesterday that over 80% of fertility issues can be solved either with medication or surgical procedures...and obviously both are done before leaping to something like IVF, which apparently only like 3% of couples need to conceive. Pretty encouraging stuff, there. Plus, at only 29, you really are young, and have a lot of time to keep trying and finding answers.
> 
> Lull, in reading all of this stuff, I did see that 1 in 20 pregnancies for women taking clomid result in twin births, ESPECIALLY if the woman is 35 or older. I read somewhere else that 1 in 10 pregnancies can result in twin births on clomid as the woman is closer to 40. There's really some staggering stuff out there, and the science as to why this happens is really pretty simple. Clomid is an ovary-stimulating drug, which can sometimes force you to release more than 1 egg during ovulation...this can happen more naturally as we age (and I'm talking about ladies 35 or older here!!!) on it's own. So throw Clomid into the mix, and it really does up the chances. Kind of cool, if you ask me!
> 
> As for me, still waiting for AF. My temp is still at 97.6, and doesn't seem to want to dip. Perhaps I'll still get it today, or tomorrow. I'm testing BFN on FRER, so I know I'm not up the spout or anything.
> 
> 3 more cycles for me, and I'm off to the fertility specialist...

 Thanks Wookie:flower: you have made my day! bring on the twins:happydance: there is a plus side to being older then Lol, i really really would love twins. Here is hoping you get your bfp before seeing fertility specialist.


----------



## lullabybarb

Sorry for all the posts Lol....so much to catch up on! love this thread and all you lovely ladies!!!

Well the :witch: is here: oh well:cry: i knew she was on her way! i have been in agony with with stomache cramps which i dont understand why:nope: i only get them the first day of af but had these 3 days leading up.

pook i hope your feeling better:hugs:

How is everyone else?

p.s im only spotting so would you count cd1 as tommorrow?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks lull. Sorry about af. You count your full flow days as cd1


----------



## Mrs.B.

lullabybarb said:


> Sorry for all the posts Lol....so much to catch up on! love this thread and all you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Well the :witch: is here: oh well:cry: i knew she was on her way! i have been in agony with with stomache cramps which i dont understand why:nope: i only get them the first day of af but had these 3 days leading up.
> 
> pook i hope your feeling better:hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> p.s im only spotting so would you count cd1 as tommorrow?

:hugs: yes I would count tomorrow as day one if you get full flow by then x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: 
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks lull. Sorry about af. You count your full flow days as cd1

Your chart looks very promising:thumbup: hoping this is your bfp on the way:dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear:
> SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
> GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
> Lullabybarb: :hugs:
> Mrs.B.:
> Jodi_19:
> keekeesaurus: :hugs:
> wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
> Duffy:
> LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
> Buckles: :hugs:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong

FF has me to test on 15th if AF not here before. I mentioned it before but its so but on here i think sometimes posts get over looked. I'll be very suprised if Im not out in the next few day tho x


----------



## lullabybarb

Ladies:flower:

Im still very confused:wacko: regarding 21 day progesterone bloods being negative! i mean cbfm has given peaks the last 2 cycles and also ff have confirmed ovulation and also i've had smileys on cb digi, surely that would confirm dont you think???


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> Ladies:flower:
> 
> Im still very confused:wacko: regarding 21 day progesterone bloods being negative! i mean cbfm has given peaks the last 2 cycles and also ff have confirmed ovulation and also i've had smileys on cb digi, surely that would confirm dont you think???

Yes.
I wonder if you have an oestrogen dominance. That's what I'm thinking I have because I have a short luteal phase. If you have an oestrogen imbalance, it can lower your progesterone. Have you also had cycle day 3 blood tests? Maybe you're ovulating, but you're ovulating poorly. I think that could also cause a progesterone deficiency. The good news is, it can be easily treated with drugs. I will be seeing my fertility specialist at the end of November to get all of my test results, and I'm wondering if we have the same thing because we both have short luteal phases.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear:
> SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
> GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
> Lullabybarb: :hugs:
> Mrs.B.:
> Jodi_19:
> keekeesaurus: :hugs:
> wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
> Duffy:
> LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
> Buckles: :hugs:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong

There's no way I'm testing now. I don't stand a chance. I will give you my december testing date when december gets here lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: November 5th![-o&lt;
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: November 4th!![-o&lt;
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lull: Thanks, I'm not sure what to think of my chart. I've never had this many flat temperatures. Crossing my fingers it's a good change.

SLH: Not putting hugs for you until AF shows. YOu're not out until then! :flower:

MrsB and anyone else I missed: I'm sorry! I'm trying to keep up. If I miss you, just message me. I've been moving it every time I get an update. I'm trying to keep up. It would be much easier if I could modify the first page like future mama did.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies:flower:
> 
> Im still very confused:wacko: regarding 21 day progesterone bloods being negative! i mean cbfm has given peaks the last 2 cycles and also ff have confirmed ovulation and also i've had smileys on cb digi, surely that would confirm dont you think???
> 
> Yes.
> I wonder if you have an oestrogen dominance. That's what I'm thinking I have because I have a short luteal phase. If you have an oestrogen imbalance, it can lower your progesterone. Have you also had cycle day 3 blood tests? Maybe you're ovulating, but you're ovulating poorly. I think that could also cause a progesterone deficiency. The good news is, it can be easily treated with drugs. I will be seeing my fertility specialist at the end of November to get all of my test results, and I'm wondering if we have the same thing because we both have short luteal phases.Click to expand...

You could be right hun:thumbup: im going to book another appointment with my dr, i cant understand why he has not done some tests before booking me in with a fertility specialist as i dont want to take clomid if im ovulating:nope:

This cycle has not been a good one from the start, starting as soon as af went away i had really bad mood swings for no reason, i felt really stressed out one min and crying my eyes out the next, and then from 2 days before ovulation i had cramping and really bad headaches and breasts were very tender and all those symptoms i have had up until now, with the last 3 days of cramping being very severe and painful, i have just been to the toilet and now i have gone from spotting a bit of red blood to a brown discharge:wacko: sorry tmi, i have taken painkillers and the cramping is still very bad, i have always had painful cycles but only the day of af being the worst so i dont know what going on inside my body:cry:


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies:flower:
> 
> Im still very confused:wacko: regarding 21 day progesterone bloods being negative! i mean cbfm has given peaks the last 2 cycles and also ff have confirmed ovulation and also i've had smileys on cb digi, surely that would confirm dont you think???
> 
> Yes.
> I wonder if you have an oestrogen dominance. That's what I'm thinking I have because I have a short luteal phase. If you have an oestrogen imbalance, it can lower your progesterone. Have you also had cycle day 3 blood tests? Maybe you're ovulating, but you're ovulating poorly. I think that could also cause a progesterone deficiency. The good news is, it can be easily treated with drugs. I will be seeing my fertility specialist at the end of November to get all of my test results, and I'm wondering if we have the same thing because we both have short luteal phases.Click to expand...
> 
> You could be right hun:thumbup: im going to book another appointment with my dr, i cant understand why he has not done some tests before booking me in with a fertility specialist as i dont want to take clomid if im ovulating:nope:
> 
> This cycle has not been a good one from the start, starting as soon as af went away i had really bad mood swings for no reason, i felt really stressed out one min and crying my eyes out the next, and then from 2 days before ovulation i had cramping and really bad headaches and breasts were very tender and all those symptoms i have had up until now, with the last 3 days of cramping being very severe and painful, i have just been to the toilet and now i have gone from spotting a bit of red blood to a brown discharge:wacko: sorry tmi, i have taken painkillers and the cramping is still very bad, i have always had painful cycles but only the day of af being the worst so i dont know what going on inside my body:cry:Click to expand...

I don't know why your doctor didn't do other tests. Some doctors don't know what they are doing. Taking Clomid might be a good idea if it were to help you ovulate better. If you are ovulating but not ovulating strong enough you may not be able to get pregnant without Clomid. I hope that's not the case though and you can get a bfp naturally. I have a strong feeling that I will have to have something done in order for it to happen which sucks. I feel like going back on Depo and giving up. I dread AF.

Usually I had cramps only when AF came, but recently I have been getting them from ovulation. Mine have been really bad for the past few days so I can relate to what you're going through. I will be popping pain pills like crazy and sleeping a lot when she comes. I have noticed though that when I was taking my vitamin B my periods were much lighter and less painful so maybe I will start taking it again this cycle. Are you taking any kind of vitamins?


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Ladies:flower:
> 
> Im still very confused:wacko: regarding 21 day progesterone bloods being negative! i mean cbfm has given peaks the last 2 cycles and also ff have confirmed ovulation and also i've had smileys on cb digi, surely that would confirm dont you think???
> 
> Yes.
> I wonder if you have an oestrogen dominance. That's what I'm thinking I have because I have a short luteal phase. If you have an oestrogen imbalance, it can lower your progesterone. Have you also had cycle day 3 blood tests? Maybe you're ovulating, but you're ovulating poorly. I think that could also cause a progesterone deficiency. The good news is, it can be easily treated with drugs. I will be seeing my fertility specialist at the end of November to get all of my test results, and I'm wondering if we have the same thing because we both have short luteal phases.Click to expand...
> 
> You could be right hun:thumbup: im going to book another appointment with my dr, i cant understand why he has not done some tests before booking me in with a fertility specialist as i dont want to take clomid if im ovulating:nope:
> 
> This cycle has not been a good one from the start, starting as soon as af went away i had really bad mood swings for no reason, i felt really stressed out one min and crying my eyes out the next, and then from 2 days before ovulation i had cramping and really bad headaches and breasts were very tender and all those symptoms i have had up until now, with the last 3 days of cramping being very severe and painful, i have just been to the toilet and now i have gone from spotting a bit of red blood to a brown discharge:wacko: sorry tmi, i have taken painkillers and the cramping is still very bad, i have always had painful cycles but only the day of af being the worst so i dont know what going on inside my body:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why your doctor didn't do other tests. Some doctors don't know what they are doing. Taking Clomid might be a good idea if it were to help you ovulate better. If you are ovulating but not ovulating strong enough you may not be able to get pregnant without Clomid. I hope that's not the case though and you can get a bfp naturally. I have a strong feeling that I will have to have something done in order for it to happen which sucks. I feel like going back on Depo and giving up. I dread AF.
> 
> Usually I had cramps only when AF came, but recently I have been getting them from ovulation. Mine have been really bad for the past few days so I can relate to what you're going through. I will be popping pain pills like crazy and sleeping a lot when she comes. I have noticed though that when I was taking my vitamin B my periods were much lighter and less painful so maybe I will start taking it again this cycle. Are you taking any kind of vitamins?Click to expand...

It looks like me and you are very similar, both short lp and very bad af:nope: all im taking hun is folic acid and have been looking at what other vitamins i could take, i have purchased vitam b50 complex but been weary of taking them as read that they can delay ovulation so im not sure about taking them.

Why do we have to suffer so much:cry: i suppose it will all be worth it when we get our bfp.


----------



## Pookabear

Sorry slh and lul, I see that u both are going though a lot! I hope af doesn't show slh, and lul as for you im not syre what the brown blood is for you, I get it every month bedoe af

Gdane your chart looks amazing fingers crossed!
as for me, I feel miserable ugh... at times I feel better and then it all comes back, I bought emergen c and have drank it twice today praying it helps!


----------



## Pookabear

I also want to add, that I have been checking the thread on my phone and not on the computer, so it has been harder for me to respond! 

I hope we get to see some bfps in here this month!
I'm sorry for not responding much for a while, I hope no one is upset toward me

OK...Well ill keep eyes open on this thread to see if anything new happens,
back to resting for me, it seems at night I am more miserable then during the day, Im stillnot sure what it is i have, i know ive changed the diagnosis a lot lol But i really think it must be some type of virus because I have no cold symptoms other than sinus type headache here and there, and I feel like Ive been hit by a truck etc. ugh don't wish it upon anyone, I will be glad when I feel normal again, and can back to ttc and my excersize, I have refrained so that I can get better I just didn't expect it to take this long..it seems like everytime i push myself to get back on track somthing stops me


----------



## SLH

How could anyone be upset with you pook? We all love you.

I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Being sick sucks. I have felt what you are describing before on lots of occasions and it always takes longer to get better. You probably have a really bad virus. Get lots of rest and drink lots of OJ and you should return to normal in no time. You are probably sick because of the season change. It's that time of the year where everyone gets sick.


----------



## Buckles

Morning girls, 
Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, just had a quick catch up and I hope you are all doing a little bit better. 
I've bought a book called the baby making bible, it's "supposed" to keep you very positive, so thought I'd give it a try, so I'll keep you all posted. 

For really bad AF cramps, I take feminax ultra tablets, they are fab and make you a but spaced out, but they are the only things that work for me 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> How could anyone be upset with you pook? We all love you.
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Being sick sucks. I have felt what you are describing before on lots of occasions and it always takes longer to get better. You probably have a really bad virus. Get lots of rest and drink lots of OJ and you should return to normal in no time. You are probably sick because of the season change. It's that time of the year where everyone gets sick.

 I second that pook:hugs: your soo lovely and wishing you get well wishes :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey girls :hi:

Lul, sorry the hag turned up :hugs: and sorry to hear you're having a lot of AF pain. Someone somewhere was telling me raspberry leaf tea is good for the uterine contractions. It's worth a try, think I'm going to give it a go next AF. I'm also trying agnus castus this month as it's supposed to level out your hormones and also help with PMS. It's also confusing when your blood flow is up the swanny :shrug:. My periods are different every month. Some days I get 1.5 days of light flow, others 5 days of medium flow, sometimes I get spotting afterwards (but never before) and sometimes AF just stops dead....bah. Too confusing! I'm hoping the agnus castus will help. Hope you feel better soon sweetie!

Gdane yay for ovulation and good looking temps! FXed for you :hugs:. 

Pook so sorry you're still feeling poorly :hugs:. Sounds like your immune system has really taken a battering with this virus. I know you want to get back to exercising but you must get yourself better first, plenty of water, lots of rest etc. and you'll soon be back on top form. That's an order! :winkwink: Play patient and get your OH to spoil you!

SLH :hugs: my OH and I tentatively discussed IVF and adoption and really I don't want IVF if possible as I've been through enough medically lately and OH doesn't want to adopt. He says if we have a baby he wants it to be half him and half me...but I could really see us with a rainbow family like Brangelina! I guess we'll just have to see, but I'm 40 and time's going very quickly so I dunno. 
I was interested in what you were saying about LPs and oestrogen dominance. I think I'm oestrogen dominant (the tumour I had was oestrogen receptor positive) and my LP has been different the last 2 cycles I've been charting :shrug:. 13 days the 1st and 11 days the 2nd. I'm seeing a specialist a week on wednesday so I suppose I'll get some tests done then and find out what's going on. 

Mrs B, buckles and lekker :hugs:. Hope you're doing ok girls!


----------



## lullabybarb

Buckles said:


> Morning girls,
> Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, just had a quick catch up and I hope you are all doing a little bit better.
> I've bought a book called the baby making bible, it's "supposed" to keep you very positive, so thought I'd give it a try, so I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> For really bad AF cramps, I take feminax ultra tablets, they are fab and make you a but spaced out, but they are the only things that work for me
> 
> Love to you all xxxx

 Thanks hun:flower: think i need to get some as paracetomol doing nothing for pain. Love to you too:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey girls :hi:
> 
> Lul, sorry the hag turned up :hugs: and sorry to hear you're having a lot of AF pain. Someone somewhere was telling me raspberry leaf tea is good for the uterine contractions. It's worth a try, think I'm going to give it a go next AF. I'm also trying agnus castus this month as it's supposed to level out your hormones and also help with PMS. It's also confusing when your blood flow is up the swanny :shrug:. My periods are different every month. Some days I get 1.5 days of light flow, others 5 days of medium flow, sometimes I get spotting afterwards (but never before) and sometimes AF just stops dead....bah. Too confusing! I'm hoping the agnus castus will help. Hope you feel better soon sweetie!
> 
> Gdane yay for ovulation and good looking temps! FXed for you :hugs:.
> 
> Pook so sorry you're still feeling poorly :hugs:. Sounds like your immune system has really taken a battering with this virus. I know you want to get back to exercising but you must get yourself better first, plenty of water, lots of rest etc. and you'll soon be back on top form. That's an order! :winkwink: Play patient and get your OH to spoil you!
> 
> SLH :hugs: my OH and I tentatively discussed IVF and adoption and really I don't want IVF if possible as I've been through enough medically lately and OH doesn't want to adopt. He says if we have a baby he wants it to be half him and half me...but I could really see us with a rainbow family like Brangelina! I guess we'll just have to see, but I'm 40 and time's going very quickly so I dunno.
> I was interested in what you were saying about LPs and oestrogen dominance. I think I'm oestrogen dominant (the tumour I had was oestrogen receptor positive) and my LP has been different the last 2 cycles I've been charting :shrug:. 13 days the 1st and 11 days the 2nd. I'm seeing a specialist a week on wednesday so I suppose I'll get some tests done then and find out what's going on.
> 
> Mrs B, buckles and lekker :hugs:. Hope you're doing ok girls!

 Thanks keekee:hugs: you're soo lovely, dh has just been to the chemist and brought me some feminax so hopefully they will ease the pain, i dont care how much pain i suffer if its going to get me a bfp, it was the one reason i had the coil and it really did help, im not sure either if the removal is the reason i may not be ovulating as i have been told that it takes 3 cycles to get the hormone out of your system, but im still convinced im ovulating!

I think we have that added pressure of being in our 40's which puts more stress on us and we feel we are racing against time? but i have faith and believe it will happen, i have heard of angus castus so you will have to let me know how you get on hun.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lull and SLH: sorry about all the pain. that really really sucks :hugs: and sorry slh about AF. :cry: 

Pook: It's okay. I understand!! I think we all do. That really sucks to be feeling that bad. When I had the flu or food poisioning a couple of months ago I couldn't even move and just wanted to die. I hope you're gettting better and feeling at least a little better. 

Buckles: Good luck with that book! I love reading! Hope all your pain goes away! I feel really bad for all you guys with so much pain! 

Keekee: No update for you?? Good luck at the doctor I hope they have some answers for yoU!! Thanks for the fx'ing! :flower: 

As for myself: My temp finally did something today...it went up! I'm not looking into it, like I said, I've had perfect charts and still got AF. The next few days if it stays high will keep me excited. It should drop tomorrow or the next day if af is on her way. 

We had a game night with my sister and some friends. It was a good time :thumbsup: And cheap! Which we need since my dog that died drained our account :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :hugs:
Not really got a lot to report :nope:. I'm cycle #3 now, CBFM still showing lows but I have lots of EWCM. Taking CoQ10 along with agnus castus and prenatals and omega 3 this cycle. Hoping to get a chance to try the preseed too. Be wicked if I could get knocked up before I have to have any tests :thumbup: but for that I need to get cracking on operation :sex:. Oh yeah.

Eeeh, great temp rise lady! :happydance:


----------



## SLH

:hi: Buckles, I was wondering where you went. That sounds like a good book. Anything to stay positive is a good thing. I have never heard of those feminex tablets before. Where do you get them? Can you get them at any pharmacy, or does it have to be a prescription? The only thing that works for me are percocets. Everyone thinks I'm nuts because I need such a strong pain killer. I told my aunt I was taking them for period cramps and she was like that's ridiculous because those are usually prescribed when someone has surgery not just for period cramps. I guess she just doesn't understand period pain lol.

Keekee, I hope this is your month and you don't need to go to the doctors. You have been through enough. I hope you are doing well after surgery. Has the swelling gone down? 

Lull, it looks like we can be cycle buddies because AF got me today :cry: I knew she was coming from the minute I ovulated, so it's not as hard for me this time around. Maybe if I expect AF to come every month instead of expecting a bfp AF won't come. I'm sorry about your cramps, I can totally sympathise with you. I hope this is the last time you'll see the :witch: until after your future baby is born. 

Gdnane, your chart is looking great. There are just so many signs that are positive for you. The higher progesterone levels and no yeast infections could definitely mean something. Someone on this thread needs to get pregnant now. You and wookie are the only ones left in the running right now until pook and lekker ovulate LOL. Don't mind me I'm a bit weird today because of the hormones and narcotics. I hope all is well with you, your husband and kaya. a big :hug: from me. I still don't think you should pay for the spaying since the bitch at the vet was so rude to you when your loving pet is dying. That's just so wrong. 

Pook, I hope you are starting to feel better.

Wookie, has AF come yet?

:hi: to everyone else.

As for me, like I said earlier AF came this morning after a little bit of spotting late last night. I called my fertility clinic today and made an appointment for day 3 ultrasounds and a saline sonohysterogram. I'm quite nervous and terrified about it, but I have to get it done so I will be sedating myself pretty good that day. My doctor gave me ativan to put under my tongue and it makes you feel out of it after about 10 minutes. I figure as long as I take that and pain killers I should be fine.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> Gdane :hugs:
> Not really got a lot to report :nope:. I'm cycle #3 now, CBFM still showing lows but I have lots of EWCM. Taking CoQ10 along with agnus castus and prenatals and omega 3 this cycle. Hoping to get a chance to try the preseed too. Be wicked if I could get knocked up before I have to have any tests :thumbup: but for that I need to get cracking on operation :sex:. Oh yeah.
> 
> Eeeh, great temp rise lady! :happydance:

 Keekee what is CoQ10? i vaguely remember seeing a post about this about it making us older ladies eggs better? also i read that Eggs take 3 months to develop before ovulation? is this true? only im thinking that maybe my problem as i only had my coil removed august 18th and i have been told it takes 3 cycles to get the hormone that stops ovulation out of your system, hmm i wonder.


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> :hi: Buckles, I was wondering where you went. That sounds like a good book. Anything to stay positive is a good thing. I have never heard of those feminex tablets before. Where do you get them? Can you get them at any pharmacy, or does it have to be a prescription? The only thing that works for me are percocets. Everyone thinks I'm nuts because I need such a strong pain killer. I told my aunt I was taking them for period cramps and she was like that's ridiculous because those are usually prescribed when someone has surgery not just for period cramps. I guess she just doesn't understand period pain lol.
> 
> Keekee, I hope this is your month and you don't need to go to the doctors. You have been through enough. I hope you are doing well after surgery. Has the swelling gone down?
> 
> Lull, it looks like we can be cycle buddies because AF got me today :cry: I knew she was coming from the minute I ovulated, so it's not as hard for me this time around. Maybe if I expect AF to come every month instead of expecting a bfp AF won't come. I'm sorry about your cramps, I can totally sympathise with you. I hope this is the last time you'll see the :witch: until after your future baby is born.
> 
> Gdnane, your chart is looking great. There are just so many signs that are positive for you. The higher progesterone levels and no yeast infections could definitely mean something. Someone on this thread needs to get pregnant now. You and wookie are the only ones left in the running right now until pook and lekker ovulate LOL. Don't mind me I'm a bit weird today because of the hormones and narcotics. I hope all is well with you, your husband and kaya. a big :hug: from me. I still don't think you should pay for the spaying since the bitch at the vet was so rude to you when your loving pet is dying. That's just so wrong.
> 
> Pook, I hope you are starting to feel better.
> 
> Wookie, has AF come yet?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> As for me, like I said earlier AF came this morning after a little bit of spotting late last night. I called my fertility clinic today and made an appointment for day 3 ultrasounds and a saline sonohysterogram. I'm quite nervous and terrified about it, but I have to get it done so I will be sedating myself pretty good that day. My doctor gave me ativan to put under my tongue and it makes you feel out of it after about 10 minutes. I figure as long as I take that and pain killers I should be fine.

 so sorry the :witch: has got you hun:hugs: you would think she would be taking a break as halloween not long gone:growlmad: i would love to be cycle buddies with you:thumbup: it will happen for us we just have to be patient:cry: as hard as it is, just remember good things come to those who wait:hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I hope everyone is doing good today. Sorry about AF getting you SLH. :( But good luck on the tests. Try not to be nervous.

Gdane I'm glad to hear you got out of the house and had a little bit of fun. 

Lul-GOOOOOODDDD LUCK!!!! :)

As for what you said about being 40 and putting added pressure on you, I'm panicking at 26! Both my parents aren't in the greatest of shape and they really want grandchildren. I personally have horrible back problems BIG time and I feel like I have the body of an 80 year old most days. So I'd like to still try to have a baby while I feel like I can play in the floor and stuff. But I continue to get asked why I don't chose adoption....I have my reasons and I'm pretty selfish about it. I just honestly WANT everything that goes with being prego. 

So I'll ask you ladies, have you ever thought about adoption? Am I the only person on that wagon of just wanting to feel the baby growing inside of me?


----------



## SLH

lullabybarb said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Gdane :hugs:
> Not really got a lot to report :nope:. I'm cycle #3 now, CBFM still showing lows but I have lots of EWCM. Taking CoQ10 along with agnus castus and prenatals and omega 3 this cycle. Hoping to get a chance to try the preseed too. Be wicked if I could get knocked up before I have to have any tests :thumbup: but for that I need to get cracking on operation :sex:. Oh yeah.
> 
> Eeeh, great temp rise lady! :happydance:
> 
> Keekee what is CoQ10? i vaguely remember seeing a post about this about it making us older ladies eggs better? also i read that Eggs take 3 months to develop before ovulation? is this true? only im thinking that maybe my problem as i only had my coil removed august 18th and i have been told it takes 3 cycles to get the hormone that stops ovulation out of your system, hmm i wonder.Click to expand...

A coil is birth control right? BC can cause your hormones to go weird making your luteal phase short. I have read that usually your body straightens itself out after a while. There are different times for different birth controls, but of course the birth control I was taking is the longest of them all lol. When I told my doctor what I was on he was like, oh no, you're one of those. I have no idea what that meant, but I didn't like the sounds of it lol. I'm sure everything will straighten out and you will return to normal in no time.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> I hope everyone is doing good today. Sorry about AF getting you SLH. :( But good luck on the tests. Try not to be nervous.
> 
> Gdane I'm glad to hear you got out of the house and had a little bit of fun.
> 
> Lul-GOOOOOODDDD LUCK!!!! :)
> 
> As for what you said about being 40 and putting added pressure on you, I'm panicking at 26! Both my parents aren't in the greatest of shape and they really want grandchildren. I personally have horrible back problems BIG time and I feel like I have the body of an 80 year old most days. So I'd like to still try to have a baby while I feel like I can play in the floor and stuff. But I continue to get asked why I don't chose adoption....I have my reasons and I'm pretty selfish about it. I just honestly WANT everything that goes with being prego.
> 
> So I'll ask you ladies, have you ever thought about adoption? Am I the only person on that wagon of just wanting to feel the baby growing inside of me?

I'm 29 and feel like it's getting too late. My aunt went through menopause at 39!!! 

I think about adoption all of the time. In fact, I have even at times looked through the adoption forums and have cried. I really don't want adoption. I want our own child because I want a little usis. A child that my husband and I have made. You hear of horror stories with adoption all of the time. I couldn't handle getting a baby and then having someone take them away from me afterwords. I don't even know if I could adopt because I don't have a job and I don't think a stay at home wife is good enough on an application lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No lekker you're not. DH and I agreed we wouldn't be able to do adoption. I want to be pregnant. i want the baby to have our dna. I know it's selfish but some people just aren't cut out for it. And I'm not one of them. For those who are. :thumbsup: good for you. That's awesome of you. I would definately put my body through everything I needed to give my DH something he so desperately wants. And I want too. My sister even said if it ever comes to it she would be a surrogate. Which is very nice of her, but I'm not really ready to admit I need IVF or anything so I'm sure as hell not ready to admit I would need a surrogate. DH said even if it never happens for us he will love me all the same. I'm only 23 and feel like i'm 80 most days lekker, so don't feel bad. 

I'm praying that one of us gets BFP soon. If it's me :yipee: if not, awesome I just want to see some of you girls get that!! I will be just as thrilled for any of you as i would for me. Good luck everyone. We need to get these stats back up!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH so sorry the hag bag got you! :hugs:. Damn her.  Super good look with your tests - ativan sounds like the way to go!

Lul, CoQ10 = CoEnzyme Q10 and it's supposed to be great for older ladies for improving egg quality. And yeah it does take 3 months for the eggy to develop so they recommend trying it for 3 months. It's also supposed to give you increased energy, which is never a bad thing :thumbup:. I bought mine off Amazon UK (Nature's Best) but you can get it from Boots (and they have 3 for 2 on at the mo!) There's a couple of threads on the over 35 forum about it, seems like lots of people are trying it. Maybe it is taking your body a while to adjust from the coil like SLH said there. I'm also taking agnus castus which is supposed to level out your hormones (and it's good for PMS :thumbup:.) Might be worth giving that a try too?

Lekker I would echo what Gdane said above....OH and I wouldn't consider adoption (and weirdly enough, I'm probably too old for it :shrug:) because we want the babba to be 50% him (intelligence, long eyelashes, sensitivity, tolerance, sporting prowess, maths genius) and 50% me and I totally get the wanting to be pg and go through all that. Totally. Not sure if we'd head towards IVF or not but I'm guessing that's down the line and we'll see....but it sounds so stressful and I've already been through enough medically. If we couldn't do it ourselves and OH really wanted to then I'd do it.

This thread is so overdue a BFP!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you ladies so much. I really feel like a jerk when people ask me that and I'm like...I WANT TO BE PREGNANT!!!!! YOU HAD A KID SO STFU! And then stop talking to them for awhile. And go home and cry. >.<

As for GOOD NEWS I just found out I was able to submit my insurance online (FINALLY) and did so. I'll have insurance starting the 12th of this month! AND I have located and picked out a specialist who has a youtube channel and I've been watching and I truly feel like he is the best fit for me. And found out the jack ass of a FS I had last year has been dropped by military insurance :) I feel awesome that my voice was heard about how unprofessional he was. So if this month ISN"T my month....then I'll feel a little better because I MIGHT know something by Christmas about what's going on since tricare has finally become so accessible.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> SLH so sorry the hag bag got you! :hugs:. Damn her. Super good look with your tests - ativan sounds like the way to go!
> 
> Lul, CoQ10 = CoEnzyme Q10 and it's supposed to be great for older ladies for improving egg quality. And yeah it does take 3 months for the eggy to develop so they recommend trying it for 3 months. It's also supposed to give you increased energy, which is never a bad thing :thumbup:. I bought mine off Amazon UK (Nature's Best) but you can get it from Boots (and they have 3 for 2 on at the mo!) There's a couple of threads on the over 35 forum about it, seems like lots of people are trying it. Maybe it is taking your body a while to adjust from the coil like SLH said there. I'm also taking agnus castus which is supposed to level out your hormones (and it's good for PMS :thumbup:.) Might be worth giving that a try too?
> 
> Lekker I would echo what Gdane said above....OH and I wouldn't consider adoption (and weirdly enough, I'm probably too old for it :shrug:) because we want the babba to be 50% him (intelligence, long eyelashes, sensitivity, tolerance, sporting prowess, maths genius) and 50% me and I totally get the wanting to be pg and go through all that. Totally. Not sure if we'd head towards IVF or not but I'm guessing that's down the line and we'll see....but it sounds so stressful and I've already been through enough medically. If we couldn't do it ourselves and OH really wanted to then I'd do it.
> 
> This thread is so overdue a BFP!


Thanks Keek:thumbup: im going to give it a go, also i need some increased energy as not had none for a while:haha: im also considering angus castus, do you have a link for that? do i start these straight away? and all through my cycle? hope you dont mind me asking you, i just like to be sure and also about dosage? just had a quick look and Q10 is in all diff mg:wacko: what are you taking?


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Gdane :hugs:
> Not really got a lot to report :nope:. I'm cycle #3 now, CBFM still showing lows but I have lots of EWCM. Taking CoQ10 along with agnus castus and prenatals and omega 3 this cycle. Hoping to get a chance to try the preseed too. Be wicked if I could get knocked up before I have to have any tests :thumbup: but for that I need to get cracking on operation :sex:. Oh yeah.
> 
> Eeeh, great temp rise lady! :happydance:
> 
> Keekee what is CoQ10? i vaguely remember seeing a post about this about it making us older ladies eggs better? also i read that Eggs take 3 months to develop before ovulation? is this true? only im thinking that maybe my problem as i only had my coil removed august 18th and i have been told it takes 3 cycles to get the hormone that stops ovulation out of your system, hmm i wonder.Click to expand...
> 
> A coil is birth control right? BC can cause your hormones to go weird making your luteal phase short. I have read that usually your body straightens itself out after a while. There are different times for different birth controls, but of course the birth control I was taking is the longest of them all lol. When I told my doctor what I was on he was like, oh no, you're one of those. I have no idea what that meant, but I didn't like the sounds of it lol. I'm sure everything will straighten out and you will return to normal in no time.Click to expand...

perhaps that is why we both have short lp's then hun? fingers crossed its from having birth control removal and our bodies just need a little time to adjust, i had the mirena coil for almost 5 yrs, lets aim for a xmas bfp:thumbup: well taken feminax and it has done nothing:cry: thats how bad my cramps are and im afraid im going to have to suffer but all will be worth it in the end i really hope.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi, I thought the coil was hormone free? I take it its not then? xx


----------



## lullabybarb

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi, I thought the coil was hormone free? I take it its not then? xx

No hun:nope: here is a lnk...


https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001706.html


----------



## Mrs.B.

lullabybarb said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I thought the coil was hormone free? I take it its not then? xx
> 
> No hun:nope: here is a lnk...
> 
> 
> https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001706.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks hun, No idea why I thought it wasnt hormones x


----------



## Pookabear

Slh ylu and I just may be cycle buddies as well, I slept most of the day today and now have a horrible headache, don't know if its due to too much sleep or fro,m this dumb sickness, but when I got up and went to the bathroom, I noticed red blood, not full flow but not my normal spotting so I guess I skipped over that this time, maybe because of the excersize? Who knows but don't don't have cramps yet thank goodness I don't know if I could handle that and this at the same time lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Pookabear said:


> Slh ylu and I just may be cycle buddies as well, I slept most of the day today and now have a horrible headache, don't know if its due to too much sleep or fro,m this dumb sickness, but when I got up and went to the bathroom, I noticed red blood, not full flow but not my normal spotting so I guess I skipped over that this time, maybe because of the excersize? Who knows but don't don't have cramps yet thank goodness I don't know if I could handle that and this at the same time lol

Aww:hugs: hope your feeling better soon pook and sorry that you missed a month but onwards and upwards you go with the rest of us for a xmas bfp:happydance: pma pma:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> :hi: Buckles, I was wondering where you went. That sounds like a good book. Anything to stay positive is a good thing. I have never heard of those feminex tablets before. Where do you get them? Can you get them at any pharmacy, or does it have to be a prescription? The only thing that works for me are percocets. Everyone thinks I'm nuts because I need such a strong pain killer. I told my aunt I was taking them for period cramps and she was like that's ridiculous because those are usually prescribed when someone has surgery not just for period cramps. I guess she just doesn't understand period pain lol.
> 
> Keekee, I hope this is your month and you don't need to go to the doctors. You have been through enough. I hope you are doing well after surgery. Has the swelling gone down?
> 
> Lull, it looks like we can be cycle buddies because AF got me today :cry: I knew she was coming from the minute I ovulated, so it's not as hard for me this time around. Maybe if I expect AF to come every month instead of expecting a bfp AF won't come. I'm sorry about your cramps, I can totally sympathise with you. I hope this is the last time you'll see the :witch: until after your future baby is born.
> 
> Gdnane, your chart is looking great. There are just so many signs that are positive for you. The higher progesterone levels and no yeast infections could definitely mean something. Someone on this thread needs to get pregnant now. You and wookie are the only ones left in the running right now until pook and lekker ovulate LOL. Don't mind me I'm a bit weird today because of the hormones and narcotics. I hope all is well with you, your husband and kaya. a big :hug: from me. I still don't think you should pay for the spaying since the bitch at the vet was so rude to you when your loving pet is dying. That's just so wrong.
> 
> Pook, I hope you are starting to feel better.
> 
> Wookie, has AF come yet?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> As for me, like I said earlier AF came this morning after a little bit of spotting late last night. I called my fertility clinic today and made an appointment for day 3 ultrasounds and a saline sonohysterogram. I'm quite nervous and terrified about it, but I have to get it done so I will be sedating myself pretty good that day. My doctor gave me ativan to put under my tongue and it makes you feel out of it after about 10 minutes. I figure as long as I take that and pain killers I should be fine.

 Hun i brought mine from boots, i took one at 4pm and cant take another until 10pm and im in agony:cry: hot water bottle i think will help.


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> Thanks Keek:thumbup: im going to give it a go, also i need some increased energy as not had none for a while:haha: im also considering angus castus, do you have a link for that? do i start these straight away? and all through my cycle? hope you dont mind me asking you, i just like to be sure and also about dosage? just had a quick look and Q10 is in all diff mg:wacko: what are you taking?

Hey lul, I'm taking 100mg of CoQ10 a day with my other vits. You can take anywhere between 50mg and 400mg daily but I started at 100mg as some people find it gives them the squits :blush: (me included!) I'd suggest starting on 100mg and then upping the dose if it agrees with you :thumbup:. 
Here's the link to the thread on CoQ10.

The agnus castus I'm taking is from Boots and it's Kira PMS relief, one a day although you can get agnus castus from Holland and Barrett so I might get some from there for next cycle. Some ladies seem to take it from AF until ovulation and then stop but it seems ok to take it every day although I think you need to stop if you get a BFP. It seems it's been shown to support progesterone production :thumbup: and help balance oestrogen levels. Fertilaid contains agnus castus and other herbs (but in my case I didn't want to take this as some of the ingredients are oestrogen heavy and I want to find out if I am oestrogen dominant as I suspect.) As for dosage, the ones I have are low dose (about 50mg) but I've read some ladies on here take up to 1000mg a day. Found this on wikipedia.

Hope this helps! I think it's a matter of reading around and personal choice as to the dosage you take. Guess I thought I was better starting low and increasing it. BTW Holland and Barrett have buy one get one for a penny! :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Something to make you smile 
*If the wind is just right, Kaya gets perfect reception *
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/110611134100.jpg
*If the wind is just right, Kaya gets perfect reception *


----------



## Mrs.B.

So cute :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw, wow, Kaya is adorable! :awww:
Made me smile :thumbup:.


----------



## lullabybarb

keekeesaurus said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Keek:thumbup: im going to give it a go, also i need some increased energy as not had none for a while:haha: im also considering angus castus, do you have a link for that? do i start these straight away? and all through my cycle? hope you dont mind me asking you, i just like to be sure and also about dosage? just had a quick look and Q10 is in all diff mg:wacko: what are you taking?
> 
> Hey lul, I'm taking 100mg of CoQ10 a day with my other vits. You can take anywhere between 50mg and 400mg daily but I started at 100mg as some people find it gives them the squits :blush: (me included!) I'd suggest starting on 100mg and then upping the dose if it agrees with you :thumbup:.
> Here's the link to the thread on CoQ10.
> 
> The agnus castus I'm taking is from Boots and it's Kira PMS relief, one a day although you can get agnus castus from Holland and Barrett so I might get some from there for next cycle. Some ladies seem to take it from AF until ovulation and then stop but it seems ok to take it every day although I think you need to stop if you get a BFP. It seems it's been shown to support progesterone production :thumbup: and help balance oestrogen levels. Fertilaid contains agnus castus and other herbs (but in my case I didn't want to take this as some of the ingredients are oestrogen heavy and I want to find out if I am oestrogen dominant as I suspect.) As for dosage, the ones I have are low dose (about 50mg) but I've read some ladies on here take up to 1000mg a day. Found this on wikipedia.
> 
> Hope this helps! I think it's a matter of reading around and personal choice as to the dosage you take. Guess I thought I was better starting low and increasing it. BTW Holland and Barrett have buy one get one for a penny! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thankyou soooo much Keekee:hugs: im willing to give anything a try even though i think im being really impatient:dohh: think i am not giving my body enough time to get back to normal after coil removal, i really want to see some bfp's on here:thumbup:


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Something to make you smile
> *If the wind is just right, Kaya gets perfect reception *
> https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/110611134100.jpg
> *If the wind is just right, Kaya gets perfect reception *

Aww bless her! she is gorgeous hun and looks very happy:hugs: certainly made me smile!!!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

OMG! So freaking cute!!!! I just want to scratch her ears and throw her ball! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol thanks ladies she is my baby. It cracks me up when the wind blows her ears up. You should see her ears lips and eyes when were going down the road lol its so funny she bites at cars too with her head hanging out the window. Shes been getting really spoiled. Being able to get on the couches and feeding her food she should n.t have.


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lol thanks ladies she is my baby. It cracks me up when the wind blows her ears up. You should see her ears lips and eyes when were going down the road lol its so funny she bites at cars too with her head hanging out the window. Shes been getting really spoiled. Being able to get on the couches and feeding her food she should n.t have.

I have a lop ear rabbit and when the wind hits her, one ear sticks up and one sticks out to the side, so funny!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp stayed the same.....hoping tomorrow it stays up. If it does I might test tomorrow. Fx'd!


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> My temp stayed the same.....hoping tomorrow it stays up. If it does I might test tomorrow. Fx'd!

Whooo:happydance: i hope and pray this is your BFP:dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> My temp stayed the same.....hoping tomorrow it stays up. If it does I might test tomorrow. Fx'd!
> 
> Whooo:happydance: i hope and pray this is your BFP:dust:Click to expand...

Me too! :dust::hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, Kaya's beautiful, Gdane! I hope your temp stays up!!! Let us know once you test! Fx'd for you!

SLH, AF got me yesterday. I'm sort of relieved she's here, because I've been so PMS-y since Friday, I thought perhaps I was going crazy. So, now we're ready to tackle cycle #4. And my plan involves A LOT more BDing, so hope the DH is up for that. He's 38, and I'm 33, and it's not like we're horny teenagers anymore. We're in bed by 8:30 most nights, and shuffling around the kitchen like seniors in our slippers in the morning. So, this BDing thing is WORK! Not that it isn't fun, but it takes a lot out of us...

Question...would it be pointless to begin using OPK's with the CBFM? Would there be a reason for doing this? Or is that overkill?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

HAHAHAA wookie. Omg you made my morning. That's hilarious. I'm the same way and I'm only 23!! DH is 32 and he has more energy than me! You can do opks if you want, but it would be kind of pointless i think unless you want to know when you're going to peak...? So sorry AF got you :hugs: Thanks for your kind words


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: 
SLH: :hugs:
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SLH

Gdane, Kaya is so cute. My dog loves his ball. It's his favourite toy. That is so good that your temperature hasn't dropped. I can't wait to see what it does tomorrow because usually by now your temperatures drop. I'm hoping and wishing that you get your bfp. Someones gotta get one sooner or later. Everyone on the other thread I go to gets their bfp, but not one person from here has gotten one except for the people who never talked to me. 

Wookie, :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you on the same day she got me, but now I can have another cycle buddy. My sex drive sucks lol, so I understand how you feel. This month, we're taking a new approach. We are going to be like Lekker, and have sex every single day and sometimes twice a day as soon as AF goes away. I'm saying this now, so we will see what really happens lol. I don't think it's overkill to use OPK's. I'm so glad I used them last month because my monitor never did peak. I would have never knew I was ovulating if it wasn't for the smileys. I have also seen women get pregnant without getting a peak reading.

I usually remember to turn my monitor on, but this time I forgot lol. I turned it on a day later. Thankfully, I remembered before day 5. I reset my monitor this month so I'll be peeing on sticks starting on cycle day 6 instead of 9. I'm curious to see how many high readings I get this month. Hopefully, my monitor isn't wacky this month since I reset it. 
I was in so much pain yesterday that it was almost unbearable at times. So far today I'm fine, but it's not even 10am yet so I'm sure the pain will be coming soon :( 

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Wookie sometimes I feel like that! Like this morning dh wakes me up and is like let's go, I'm like go away!!!! I gotta get ready for work. Lol poor fella. 

I FINALLY got crosshairs on ff for the day of cd16. My temp jumped pretty high again! So I'm not sure what to make of this bit after work just in case it's go time. I tested today just because I'm crazy and at first I thought I saw something but when I looked at it closer it's just the indent line. So I tossed it and went on to work. I won't test again until Friday. I thought I might have spotted lastnight too I was in a hurry though. I swear there was a tiny but of very light pink on the paper. But I was working so I didn't have time to double check as I routinely threw the paper in the toilet flushed and then it clicked. I haven't seen anything since. 

I have decided that if this isn't my month I'm not going to be upset or anything. There is always next month.


----------



## Pookabear

Temps look great gdane! Hope this is it for you!! I got the lovelh af yesterday, no spotting or anything, and itay I got that killer headache again and it never went away ugh im so done with being sick!
cam awfully early this time, I still feel miserable ladies, dr. Today at 2pm and now im guessing its a sinus infection yesterday I got that killer headache again and it has never gone away! Slh and wookie ill be cycle buddies with you both this time, im thinking about skipping the cbfm this time and just resetting the monitor and trying again with it in december if no bgp, we will see...please pray I gete better and can feel normal again pretty please


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs:
GdaneMom4now: November 9th![-o&lt;
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## SLH

Pook, did I read that right? Did you say that AF came? If it did, I'm very sorry, but at least you can start a new cycle. I hope the nasty virus you have goes away soon.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh yes u did, I got her yesterday but its ok now im battling both lol, I actually am back to feeling like this is a sinus infection, dr will tell me today and hopefully give me antibiotics! I am on day 2 gut I can say something posi5ive about it, I only had a 29 day. Cycle as opposed to my normal 35 days which is a 1st, I also had no spotting what so ever which never happens, and believe it or not nardly any cramps which is a miracle.. don't know if that part is cause I don't no5ice cause I feel crumy already? I wonder if the excersize has paid off helping with my cycle or if i5s cause I did not ovulate or from being sick but all of that is great... any thoughts or input?


----------



## tlc0137

I am still having problems with my monitor. I think somehow its internal clock reset itself from 6:00 am to 2:00 pm. It only asked for sticks from CD 6-CD16...and I never got a peak reading. On CD 17 the machine would not cut on and from that time forward the day wouldnt update until after 2:00 pm. The machine did not ask for sticks on CD 17-19 and now it has begun asking for sticks again. I am still getting a high reading each day even though I ovulated on CD 18 as indicated by my temp and OPK's. 

I called the company and they told me to wait this cycle out and try again next month. How frustrating...I just wanted to know how the machine's time reset. 

Thanks for your responses! I am just thankful that I have been temping and using opk's too


----------



## Buckles

Hello
We need to get some bfp's girls! Big hugs to the girls that had their af's arrive. 
The woman sitting next to me on the train is sitting facing me, holding onto my seat and staring at me... Weirdo alert! If I don't post again, you'll all know that the little old lady got me! Ha ha ha 

Gdane, I have everything crossed for you! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hahaha! Buckles that so funny ... stare back see what she does haha ... or move suddenly into her face and boo!!! Lmao


----------



## Buckles

Mrs.B. said:


> Hahaha! Buckles that so funny ... stare back see what she does haha ... or move suddenly into her face and boo!!! Lmao

She has just informed me that's she's got on the wrong train! What a fool.... Oh I love my commute to and from work, trains full of suits and nutters 

The guy opposite me is even chuckling away to himself, and to top it off, I walked to the station (about a 10 min walk) with my dress all caught up and was flashing my arse for all to see!! Mortified, be glad to get home!! Xx


----------



## wookie130

Buckles said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Buckles that so funny ... stare back see what she does haha ... or move suddenly into her face and boo!!! Lmao
> 
> She has just informed me that's she's got on the wrong train! What a fool.... Oh I love my commute to and from work, trains full of suits and nutters
> 
> The guy opposite me is even chuckling away to himself, and to top it off, I walked to the station (about a 10 min walk) with my dress all caught up and was flashing my arse for all to see!! Mortified, be glad to get home!! XxClick to expand...

I nearly peed my pants while reading this...quite possibly the best post of the day. :rofl::headspin::yipee::ninja::loopy::bunny:


----------



## Buckles

wookie130 said:


> Buckles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Buckles that so funny ... stare back see what she does haha ... or move suddenly into her face and boo!!! Lmao
> 
> She has just informed me that's she's got on the wrong train! What a fool.... Oh I love my commute to and from work, trains full of suits and nutters
> 
> The guy opposite me is even chuckling away to himself, and to top it off, I walked to the station (about a 10 min walk) with my dress all caught up and was flashing my arse for all to see!! Mortified, be glad to get home!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> I nearly peed my pants while reading this...quite possibly the best post of the day. :rofl::headspin::yipee::ninja::loopy::bunny:Click to expand...


Glad I made you chuckle xx


----------



## SLH

Buckles, that is funny. I hate the bus and train. At least you'll never see those people again, but how embarrassing lol.

Pook, I'm sorry about AF, but at least you didn't spot. I'm wondering if you have a progesterone problem since you spotted when you ovulated, but not when you didn't. You're luteal phase is long, but I have read you can have a defect if you have spotting. I'm not a doctor though so I have no idea it's just a thought. I have been googling way too much. I'm going to shut up now lol.


----------



## Pookabear

Ive read that too, so you very well could be right, I have thought the same, i brought it up to my doctor in the past but he doesn't agree of course, but I honestly think part of why i get my bpf is because I spot, people tell me dont worry about it but I'm teling ya I feel its a problem LOL and can you believe I actually had a 29 day cycle?? I usually have a 35 day so its crazy..well, iwent to the dr. and i have a mild sinus infection he says, so I have to take a zpack hopefully it will get me up and moving smoothly again hmmm..I want to agree slh because the only time I have not had the spotting is this month and while on clomid, other than that I have had it for years..and I mean I had absoluetly none before this af, and no signs she was on her way either, no booby pain and I always have that and cramps...didnt get either of them, Maybe I should go into the dr and ask again but it may be a waste of money cause he ay not even know and just answer for the heck of it 

Buckles LOL I'm sorry to laugh but that is funny stuff!!! I walked in the wind in a skirt once and noticed my tooshie was showing the whole time lol and I have a bubbly butt so I can't imagine how many people were like what is wrong with that woman lol


----------



## Pookabear

I just officially took my 1st dose of my zithromax! Please keep me in your thoughts, I hope to get to my recovery soon and Back to the gym and back in shape..but I have to start with getting better, this is only a 5 day medication so hopefully it works pretty fast! Im tired of feeling like garbage! When i went to pick up my script i found that i had to pay full price becaue my boss didn't pay our health insurance on time, ugh what a nightmare, but i ended up getting it and he said he will reimburse me tomorrow thank goodness.
Gdane, I really have my fingers crossed that this is it for you!! What do you think about my usual spotting deal? do you think it could be an progesterone issue too? Ive always thought that it very well could be, but the dr acts like its never an issue


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thanks pook. I'm not sure...how long do you spot? I only for for a day or less so I haven.t done much research. Do you start really early to make your lp short? Usually when you dont ovulate your cycle is longer I thought so I thought it was weird that it wa 6 days shorter. Sorry I didnt catch up girls. Hope all is well!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And boo for insurance. Ugh that sucks. I would tell your boss so he can reimburse you. Hope you get well soon. 

Buckles thanks for the laugh


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tlc I would demand a new machine. Could you exchange it at the store? Thats messed up.. They dont know what a whole month means to us


----------



## Pookabear

GdaneMom4now said:


> Thanks pook. I'm not sure...how long do you spot? I only for for a day or less so I haven.t done much research. Do you start really early to make your lp short? Usually when you dont ovulate your cycle is longer I thought so I thought it was weird that it wa 6 days shorter. Sorry I didnt catch up girls. Hope all is well!


I usually spot for at least 4 days before af and it starts light and gets darker with each day until af, but my lp is always long according to my temps, my temps always stay up when i spot til af but I can never figure out why.. I agree with the cycle being longer if no ovulation but i find it so weird too, maybe its because of the excersize maybe its getting my cycles more normal? Who knows! I thought I would never get af because years ago when i didnt o it made my cycles longer but this time I have the opposite affect...so weird I dont know what to think, my body is a weirdo LOL I was oing on day 19 every month until this month nothing and cycle finally comes on time and no spotting it was great!! But I wish I could ovulate and get it to come normal like this, It would make me feel so much better


----------



## Pookabear

I usually have a super long lp, that is if you dont count the spotting, and I dont only because when i have the spotting my temp stays up


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Would you test if you were me? My temp dipped .3 but is still 98.1.


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> Would you test if you were me? My temp dipped .3 but is still 98.1.

 Test Test Test Hun:thumbup: your temp is still high!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:bfn:


----------



## Pookabear

If I were you yes... if I were me no. I wait til af usually cause I've gotten so many bfns


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh... I see u just tested im sorry sweetie, maybe its too early yet... what type of test did u use/


----------



## lullabybarb

Yes hun it could be too early! when is af due?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Due tomorrow used frer


----------



## wookie130

Gdanemom...I hate hate hate getting BFN's. They're like a slap in the face. I'm sorry, hon. I won't pump you full of hope...sometimes it doesn't make it easier when in your heart you just know that you really aren't pregnant. New month, new start. That's what I'm trying to tell myself right now! I'm on CD 3 of AF, and I'm just so tired of this routine. I would be almost at the end of my 2nd trimester right now...I want THAT baby back. It's getting rougher for me, I guess.

I guess we just have to keep on trying. It's more difficult than it initially seemed, but we have to just keep at it.


----------



## lullabybarb

So sorry Gdane:hugs: 

I totally agree with you wookie! im sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

This thread really really needs some BFP's!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm just annoyed. I don't get it. I don't have any of my AF symptoms. I usually get a HUGE sex drive increase a day or two before AF. So far nothing. My boobs and nipples still hurt like usual like after ovulation. I'm having no cramps, just weird pains and my only AF symptom is that I'm breaking out on my face. I usually get really moody. I've been in a really good mood. I don't get it. I'm so sick of this. I hate hearing the statistics. "Majority of couples get pregnant within the first six months" Screw you. "Clomid is amazing, most couples get pregnant within the first three months of taking it." Screw you. 

Just so sick of it all. Dumping money down the drain and putting my body through this crap for what? NOTHING TO SHOW...but a dead dog. I'm sick of it. Why do people who don't deserve it get pregnant at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Pookabear

I agree with wookie and lul!! And I know how tough it can be and I agree with you gdane! With being through uncountable months on clomid and 2 iuis in my past etc. I don't ever see it happening for me either, they say ya never know but I just don't see it so I totally understand, and that's why last month I had to totally focus my body on something else and not wrap my life arpund ttc and get my hoepes up for nothing, and working out has helped.. now im hoping to just let it happen one day, if it can.. 
wookie I am so sorry for you as well, I can't imagine the pain u go thru either with the loss of your child! The good thing is, on this thread you are never alone going thru all of this, which helps so much, but I know how you feel gdane and I am so sorry I didn't realize was due tomorrow, I am on cd 3 too, this month we wont have many days apart from one another


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so pissed at my sil/supposed best friend....i told her what I told you guys. She tried for thee years but doesn't know half the stuff I know about ttc and conceived her twins a year ago iui. This is what she said: I'm going to be a bitch. Suck it up an do it again next month. Maybe you should stop researching it so much.I know you want to be on control of it but your setting yourself up for disappointment every month that you have the "perfect" cycle. I'm sorry im being a bitch bout it.

This is what I said: Well then stop being a bitch about it. I'm not researching anything. This is stuff I know. I haven't even tested the past few months. Or symptom spotted. I would have never talked to you like this when you were trying


----------



## Pookabear

Wow she is being a major biotch about it! And she deserved the reply you gave her, if not worse, since she got what she wanted she mjst have forgotten how hard it is going thru ttc... people are so cruel.. sometimes all we need is support and people make it even worse


----------



## lullabybarb

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm so pissed at my sil/supposed best friend....i told her what I told you guys. She tried for thee years but doesn't know half the stuff I know about ttc and conceived her twins a year ago iui. This is what she said: I'm going to be a bitch. Suck it up an do it again next month. Maybe you should stop researching it so much.I know you want to be on control of it but your setting yourself up for disappointment every month that you have the "perfect" cycle. I'm sorry im being a bitch bout it.
> 
> This is what I said: Well then stop being a bitch about it. I'm not researching anything. This is stuff I know. I haven't even tested the past few months. Or symptom spotted. I would have never talked to you like this when you were trying

 OMG!!!! im sorry g'dane but she sounds like a right heartless bitch! i would not talk to her again if this is how she treats you! you need support and understanding! Grrrrrrrrrrrr:growlmad: she is even admitting she is being a bitch!!:hugs: people like that are not worth it!! you deserve better:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :hugs:. You're right to be pissed off at your SIL. And what's wrong with being in control of your cycle? It's so upsetting when you do everything right and you still get a BFN...it's all very well saying don't chart, don't POAS, just relax and it will happen..easier said than done :nope:. It's so unfair that some people just get pg doing nothing but having sex and others do everything and get nowhere :shrug:.
:hugs:

Pook, really sorry to hear you're still sick. I hope the meds are helping and you start to pick up soon :hugs:.

wookie :hugs: and so so sorry about your loss.

Lul, SLH, lekker, buckles, mrs b :hi: and hope y'all are okay :hugs:.

AFM, got a high on my CBFM but I'm kind of so what about it :shrug:. Managed to grab a bit of sexy time with OH before he went to work and tried the preseed for the first time :thumbup:. Need to schedule in another couple of sessions as according to FF I may ov anywhere between wednesday and saturday. I'm only on cycle #3 of TTC and already I'm fed up of thinking about it :wacko:.


----------



## wookie130

Gdane, there will never be anything wrong with you wanting to take charge of your body and your cycle. Why wouldn't you be researching things??? That was very uncalled for by your SIL, and hurtful. Perhaps she should know how her comments made you feel. Just because she got to where she wanted to be, and finally had children, doesn't mean that you will automatically have the same results...it IS stressful for most people, you know? Can she not remember being in your shoes? Ugh.


----------



## SLH

Gdane, I'm sorry about the temp drop and the BFN. Keep your chin up it will happen soon. That was very bitchy for your SIL to say that. It's easy for her to say it because she has kids even though she was trying for 3 years. And what is wrong with researching? Usually when people have a problem they research it and there's nothing wrong with that. 

I just went for my cycle day 3 blood tests and ultrasound. The ultrasound went good. The doctor said that my ovaries are fine which is a good thing. I'm a hypochondriac so one of things I was worried about was PCOS. We got the results of my husbands SA and it wasn't good. :cry: I hope it can be fixed, but I'm sure it can be. When he gets tested again he's going to get it done there.
Volume 1.5
Viscosity low
Concentration 18 million/ml
Motility 30 %
Progression 2-2+
Total Motile Count 8.1 million
Round Forums 0 (whatever that means lol)
Morphology 3%

I can't wait to see my doctor so he can tell me what these results mean and how bad they actually are.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SLH said:


> I just went for my cycle day 3 blood tests and ultrasound. The ultrasound went good. The doctor said that my ovaries are fine which is a good thing. I'm a hypochondriac so one of things I was worried about was PCOS. We got the results of my husbands SA and it wasn't good. :cry: I hope it can be fixed, but I'm sure it can be. When he gets tested again he's going to get it done there.
> Volume 1.5
> Viscosity low
> Concentration 18 million/ml
> Motility 30 %
> Progression 2-2+
> Total Motile Count 8.1 million
> Round Forums 0 (whatever that means lol)
> Morphology 3%
> 
> I can't wait to see my doctor so he can tell me what these results mean and how bad they actually are.

That's great news about your scan SLH, but sorry to hear about the SA :hugs:. Maybe it's not all bad news and there's something they can do to improve it? I don't know what all those results mean either!


----------



## SLH

Sorry, I forgot to add the normals. 
Volume 1.5 Normal 2
Viscosity low Normal Moderate
Concentration 18 million/ml Normal 20 million/ml
Motility 30 % Normal 50%
Progression 2-2+ Normal 1-4
Total Motile Count 8.1 million Normal 20 million/ml
Round Forums 0 (whatever that means lol) Normal <1
Morphology 3% I think the normal is 4%


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks SLH :thumbup:. When do you see the doc again? How's your OH feeling about it?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Try fertilaid for men for him


----------



## SLH

keekeesaurus said:


> Thanks SLH :thumbup:. When do you see the doc again? How's your OH feeling about it?

We are going to see the doctor again at the end of my cycle for all of the results. My husband thinks that it's wrong so we are going to have another test done next week.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

GDane...that was really jacked up for her to talk to you like that. I can't believe she's been kinda through the same thing and has the HIGH HORSE to sit on with that attitude. >.< Seriously have some compassion!!! I'm sure if the roles were reversed she would have flipped her crap on you for saying something like that. THE NERVE! 

SLH when does the dr give you his feedback on the reading for the SA? I really hope they can get things going correctly with you :) I know it's difficult with FS's. But I really hope you got one of the good magical ones! :)

As for me, temp dropped a tiny bit today and I spotted slightly again. I'm really wondering if I should go get a FRER but I'm trying to convince myself NOT TO! I really am trying to wait til friday. I've had CRAZY dreams the past several nights and nothing to do with pregnancy. It's just random off the wall stuff. My boobs hurt and DH isn't happy that I'm kinda like....stop it! I'm constantly exhausted...I'm back to working a little bit so that's helped take my mind off of TTC and the 2ww. But not enough that I'm dying to go to the dollar store and buy a test!!! HAHA Someone just tell me I'm crazy.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker if you're crazy we're ALL crazy :wacko:.

:hugs:


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok then...who thinks I should go buy some pee sticks and who thinks I should just wait til friday? lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Not very positive on here by the sounds of things ...

Gdane, that is a discusting reaction, I wouldnt talk to her anymore about any of to personally. 

SLH glad to hear your scan was good, sorry about SA, hope you get some better news soon.

:hi: to everyone else :)

I got my doc appointment tomorrow, hope tomorrow better than today. My car failed it MOT :dohh: and is going to cost me a far bit to correct :wacko: HOpefully they'll fix it all on friday and it'll pass [-o&lt;


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Can we see your chart?


----------



## SLH

At 7dpo, I'm going to say that you should wait. It is too early. I say wait until Friday. That's a lovely 7dpo dip. I hope it's an implantation dip.


----------



## keekeesaurus

^^^what SLH said :thumbup:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry Lekker I missed your post, I think wait x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Any advice if it is an implant dip? Should I chew on some pineapple core lol or jump backwards three times and sing mary had a little lamb? I'm scared that it might not be a dip since we haven't did the deed lately. I've been so exhausted and moody and crampy. I tried to force myself to BD but then that wouldn't be out of love it would have been just to ensure. Trying to stay chipper and awake, I have to go back in to work for a couple of hours at 9 and then maybe get a good nights sleep.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lekker its to early and I dont want to rain in your parade but try not to get your hoped up. Look at my chart a few months ago and that prefect implantation dip. Af still came. Its awesome but try not to get crushed if it ends up being a fluke


----------



## lullabybarb

SLH said:


> Gdane, I'm sorry about the temp drop and the BFN. Keep your chin up it will happen soon. That was very bitchy for your SIL to say that. It's easy for her to say it because she has kids even though she was trying for 3 years. And what is wrong with researching? Usually when people have a problem they research it and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I just went for my cycle day 3 blood tests and ultrasound. The ultrasound went good. The doctor said that my ovaries are fine which is a good thing. I'm a hypochondriac so one of things I was worried about was PCOS. We got the results of my husbands SA and it wasn't good. :cry: I hope it can be fixed, but I'm sure it can be. When he gets tested again he's going to get it done there.
> Volume 1.5
> Viscosity low
> Concentration 18 million/ml
> Motility 30 %
> Progression 2-2+
> Total Motile Count 8.1 million
> Round Forums 0 (whatever that means lol)
> Morphology 3%
> 
> I can't wait to see my doctor so he can tell me what these results mean and how bad they actually are.

 Hi hun:flower: soo pleased to hear your scan went well, im not sure about readings on your dh's s/a, i found a thread a few weeks back on how to read but cant find it:nope: had a quick look just and found this one: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/221887-sperm-count-result-question.html 

Perhaps these ladies will be able to help you, my dh's s/a results should be back soon...


----------



## keekeesaurus

lullabybarb said:


> my dh's s/a results should be back soon...

FXed for you and your OH lul :hugs:.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

girls I dont know what to think. Usually before af I get sex drive increase like major...nothing. And I usually have tons of creamy cm to the point it feels like I'm wetting myself. I had been dry until I went to bathroom and it was ewcm but with a yellow tint. So weird. Plus hot flashes and no cramps.


----------



## Pookabear

Hmm not sure gdane, sometimes I get the ewcm w yellow tint before af but if u normally don't I guess it would be odd,not so sure about the res..maybe due to the higher dose of clomid? Just guessing ya never know, my body was different this month too no sign of af, no spotting, sore bbs, cramping and boom there she was on day 29 and that never happens to me, I wish I could have cycles like that whe. I ovulaye


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh and after all day I didn't respond my sil finally apologized. "I'm sorry I was such a bitch this morning. I could of found a better way an diff time too say what I was feeling. I know it's hard but you have to keep trying." Now why didn't she say that in the first place? Ugh


----------



## Pookabear

I am hoping to see a bfp for you soon gdane, and as you said before, I would be just as excited for you ladies as I would for myself because we have been going through this journey together and I don't know what I would do without you ladies!! 
I am hoping this next cycle, I get to ovulate and I get the 29 day cycle again with no spotting, that would be amazing, i of course wish for a bfp too but that would be a miracle for me ad it may be asking too much lol so ill start with the cycle, ovulation, and no spotting thing first and go from there  
Tonight i am feeling a little better, earlier i got another bad headache but its been gone tonight, so i'm very thankful for that!! Only 3 more days of antibiotics for me and hopefully I will be good to go!!
I may sound ridiculous but peopole kept telling me that going a week wthout working out wouldnt hurt but honestly I have noticed small changes and I'm not happy about it, its nothing major and I know my health is more important and getting better but I'm just not thrilled with it, now that I was living that lifestyle i want it back lol, if i continue to feel like I do tonight then I think I may be at least able to try a workout and see how I feel! I can't wait to reach my goal as far as being in shape goes, I also can't wait to reach my bfp goal and having a baby, but not always so sure that it will happen but who knows!
I know im rambling but I'm so glad to actually at least feel good enough to type again, that is a good sign!
I am going to skip the cbfm this month, I know it can't be good for my cbfm, but next month I will reset it and start over, so I don't think it will affect it at all! I am going to chart of course as always and just wing it, and look for ovulation symptoms, my biggst one is usually ovary pain and hopefully the temps will help too, especially with not having this sinus thing going on.. the dr. seemed to think this problem was a sinus infection due to allergies since I had no cold symptoms!
I hope to get myself back on track, for some reason i dont feel quite as motivated to work out as before when i was in the groove but I think part of it is because i dont have as much enegery but I know i need to go..it kind of feels like this weeks of working out was doing so well and now I have to start from scratch again ugh lol

Also, one more thing i wanted to mention.. I am still concerned about this cycle because i was thinking back, and a long while ago I didn't show ovulation and i also didnt spot, it concerns me because only when Im on clomid or dont seem to ovulate is the only time i didnt have the spotting, and the dr. probably wont care cause they never seem to think anything is a big deal when it comes to ttc...I guess i will have to see if i get a great cycle this time and ovulate still, if so I will put it down to excersize but if not I will still wonder, sometimes its hard not to, but i always have wondered if this spotting crap stops me from my bfp? Do you guys think I should ask my dr. about it? Or just wait it out and see what this cycle brings? I really hope I o and have my 29 day cycle with no spotting that would be amazing!!

Sorry for running my Chops, don't hurt me! LOL being sick has been bad enough!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol why would we bust your chops? I think you should ask your doctor if anything just to get the weigh off your brain.sorry I don't have any answers for you. I wish I had the motivation to work out again because I want to lose weight but doc said I shouldn't be losing weight ifi want to get pg. weird I thought. Oh well. I'm glad your feeing better pook I missed you


----------



## Pookabear

aww gdane I hear ya, she was being inconsiderate earlier etc. but its good that she recognized it! especially since you didn't say anything else about it! 
Do you always talk to her about ttc?
I know some pretty selfish people and if its not about them they really don't care! And its sad but thats just the way some people are!
I have heard clomid is pretty successful within the first 6 months, now don't get me wrong I was on it long thatn 6 cycles but just saying thats the statistics ive heard so dont get discouraged just yet, I know how hard it can be, and so do the rest of us ladies, so if anytime you need to vent or talk about it I am here for you and feel the exact same way at times...

I honestly think a lot of times it may never happen for me, I know i haven't had any recent tests done but with what ive been thru before including iuis that really made me lose hope , I really want to be a mommy some day, and i also know how it is about people just making faces and getting pregnant LOL my brothers girlfriend is due next month and it makes me sick because it was so simple for her, and she knew she was 4 months pregnant at my wedding and still sat and drank half of the champagne fountain etc. and proceeded to say that she wants a down syndrome baby with special neds when she doesn't even take care of the one she already has, it disgusts me then she corrected it and said she wanted to adopt one not have one, tons of people that dont want kids fall pregnant quick and get abortions etc. and people like us try and try and it takes forever ...so frustrating at times


----------



## Pookabear

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lol why would we bust your chops? I think you should ask your doctor if anything just to get the weigh off your brain.sorry I don't have any answers for you. I wish I had the motivation to work out again because I want to lose weight but doc said I shouldn't be losing weight ifi want to get pg. weird I thought. Oh well. I'm glad your feeing better pook I missed you

your'e not busting my chops I was appologizing in advance for busting yours LOL I am a chatter box!!
Yea I may ask, but it seems when i do he just blows it off like its nothing, heck i'll give it a try though! It's ok you dont have answers, i don't expect you too, i just find it weird! It makes me wonder if i have some type of hormone issue, but back a long time a go all my tests were normal and i had spotting then, I don't really want to lose weight just tone up some and i thought the same thing, that ill gain when im pregnant anyway if i ever am lol but ive heard who knows if its true, that if your already in great shape when you get pregnant you dont gain as much and its easier to get back into shape after pregnancy likei said, who knows how that works, just what i was told! I have lost 8lbs well who knows now but i had, I dont know if im gaining back or its just bloating from af lol only time will tell!
I missed you al too!! And bunches!!
Pleae bare with me this cycle and help me with ovulation dats etc. since i wont be using cbfm this time  i would so much appreciate it!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Not really I quit talking to everyone about it. I dont really understand how she "tried" for 3 years when she doesn't know half if the stuff I talk about.

Sorry about the brothers gf pook thats so hard. A guy I work with bright his baby in (few days old) and I didn't want to look at him even.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

And you will conceive! W all will!


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane!! I'm thinking about starting a journal so you ladies can stalk it! And that way it helps me get things off of my chest and then everyone knows what all i try to do to get my bfp, besides I like reading your journal  

my DH, is looking into getting his swimmers checked too! As his ex wife and he didn't concieve but she had 2 or 3 children after she got remarried, but that doesn't always mean anything because my ex had great sa results and it never worked for us ..THANK GOODNESS LOL


SLh- I am so sorry to hear about your hubbys results, hopefully te dr. can clear it up for you and also helping you with fixing it! I also like gdane think fertilaid could help tremendously my hubby was also on maca for a while and I heard that helps also!! Keep me posted and many hugs to you! I'm glad the ultrasound looks great though!
Lul- I hope your oh has good results as well! F'xd for you!!


----------



## lullabybarb

OMG!!! I have just popped on to see whats been happening and there are loads and loads of posts:haha: its soo lovely to see such an active thread! i am going to catch up tomorrow as my head is thumping which it has done for the last 2 days, hence not posting much but thinking of you all:flower: sorry if i have missed any comments but i promise to catch up tomorrow:coffee:

Big:hugs: to everyone:hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah doesn't hurt to get him checked! I love journaling. You should start one. Mine is probably boring for you since I copy and paste alot ;)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Also, my cp is low and firn. Before af its high and soft


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Anyone ever notice how many guests are viewing the thread


----------



## SLH

Pook, I'm glad you are starting to feel better. I have dust allergies, so I have chronic sinus infections. Yesterday it was so bad. Have you ever tried a saline rinse? It has helped my sinus infection tremendously, but as soon as I got better I stopped it and now my sinuses are bad again lol. I guess I need to keep doing it. 
I think you should take it easy until you are feeling 100% better. Exercising might make you feel worse. I'm not a doctor and everything I think I know is from the interent, but it just makes sense that you would have some sort of a progesterone problem. I say this only because you only spot when you are ovulating. When you are not ovulating you don't spot. Since progesterone is only present after ovulation, and that's the only time you spot it makes me wonder. I think you should bring it up to your doctor again and if they don't do anything about it maybe you should see a fertility specialist or a reproductive endocrinologist. When I first told my doctor about my short luteal phase she didn't seem to know what I was talking about so she she referred me to a fertility specialist and now I'm going through all of the tests I need to have for them to see what's going on. 

I think you should start a journal. It has helped me a lot. I started one on here, but I liked the idea of a blog better. Every thing we write here is monitored and I want to be able to write anything I want without a mod needing to look at it. No one read my journal which made me kind of sad lol, so I thought writing a blog which no one reads would make me less sad and it has lol. 

I think it's fine to skip your CBFM for a month as long as you fully reset it and wipe out its memory. I wiped out my memory so I'm curious to see what happens this month. I think this will be my last month using it because I am going to have cycle monitoring. My first cycle monitoring will be this month. I have to go in for an ultrasound every day next week to count my follicles and monitor ovulation. I guess there's no need to use the CBFM anymore. Maybe I'll buy one more box of sticks and then after they are done I'll put my monitor away.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Anyone ever notice how many guests are viewing the thread

Haha, it's funny that you say this because I was just noticing that earlier.
SLH and 3 guests are viewing this thread.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks slh i agree about the progesterone too, and did used to go to a fertility specialist back when i did my iuis and such years ago, and they did ultrasounds just to see the follicles thickness of uterus etc. bt they didnt seem as much in deptch because they only did mine prior to ovulation once just to see when to do the iui but who knows why, back when i have had blood tests they always have came out normal etc. but that was all years ago and even though i spotted back then too i could probably use an update, i just promised myself that i would not go back to fertility specialists and do clomid and all that stuff, but I just may need to go against myself and do it,if thats what te dr recommends just to get my self fixed..they seem to care more where you are lol they did all those tests on you etc. my specialist just basically told me since i ovualate i have unexplained infertility and started me back on clomid, trigger shots and iuis immeiately, back in those days i had two done and then i stopped going and soon after i left my ex husband etc.
Things could have very well changed throughout the years but they didn't seem to care about anything but the money either, they didnt really listen when i talked about my issues lol sometimes the drs. act like they know your body better than you do lol
Im going to do what you suggested and ask my gyno what he thinks and go from there
maybe this time around it will be easier since its meant to be now  
I thank god everyday it didnt happen with my ex even though at that time i wanted it too! LOL
I think the cycle moitoring is gong to be great for you and we here could learn a lot from it to from you 
Gdane- thats weird about your cp, do you think you could still get a bfp? thats weird, im anxious to see your temps tomorrow


----------



## Pookabear

Ive never noticed the guests and dont know how to look, lol funny stuff


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd let you ladies have an update...

Doctor thinks all my cycles are anovulatory my eyes welled when she said that, but I managed to not cry lol

I have got to go for base line bloods on CD1-5 and 21 and an ultra sound afterwards to check for PCOS

She thinks it will all show that I do not ovulate and I will then be placed on Clomid. xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mrs.B. said:


> Thought I'd let you ladies have an update...
> 
> Doctor thinks all my cycles are anovulatory my eyes welled when she said that, but I managed to not cry lol
> 
> I have got to go for base line bloods on CD1-5 and 21 and an ultra sound afterwards to check for PCOS
> 
> She thinks it will all show that I do not ovulate and I will then be placed on Clomid. xx

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:
I guess at least this explains things and they can do something to help. Do keep us posted Mrs B....FXed for you my dear.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What keekee said. Clomid really helped my cycles. :hugs:

My temp crashed and burned. :( af should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## Pookabear

Hugs gdane! That sucks! Your chart was looking so good too, maybe that clomid is getting your temps all regulated for that bfp to arrive! So sorry about the temp drop and af! I would love if all of us ladies would get our bfps already, and I know you all would too! Hopefully we will all get christmas bfps, wouldn't that be the greatest gift ever!! 
I feel a little better today but I think the allergy med I am taking makes me very groggy in the morning! 2 more days of medicine and if I feel better, back to the gym I go! I may also schedule an appt with my obgyn soon just to go over some things and see where it takes me..hopefully not down the road I was before lol but ill do what I must to get that bundle of blessing in our arms!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

How stupid am I? How could I fall into this stupid trap again? I wish my body would stop playing tricks on me. I have NO af symptoms. WTF?!? Ugh I'm so frustrated right now. I only have 5-50mg clomid left...no insurance and I have to at least get 5 more to be at my 100mg cd3-7. I wonder how much thats going to rape me. I was talking to my sil and she said IUI and the HCG shot was 3000 a cycle. I about had a heart attack. I will never be able to afford that. I'm so sick of doing this all. Why can't I be normal for once? This is my last cycle of clomid before we have to go talk to my doc about being referred to a specialist. I don't know if I'm ready for that.


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry gdane. Maybe your temperatures are wrong. It's just weird that you don't have any pre AF symptoms. I don't know why IUI's are so expensive where you live. My fertility clinic charges $400 for 2 IUI's and a trigger shot is only $85. Are you sure she said $3000 for one cycle? That seems like a lot. Hopefully, you don't have to go down that route and you get your bfp naturally or with clomid.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :hugs: and damn that witch. I'm so sorry. How strange that you didn't get any symptoms :shrug:. The hag is very sneaky sometimes...and you're not stupid at all. We all do it :hugs:.
Wow, that's a hell of a lot of cash money there. There's a limit to what we can get in the UK on the NHS and I know if we had to go down the assisted conception route then we'd be calling it a day. I only hope that day doesn't come.

Pook - glad to hear you're feeling a little better :hugs:.

Everyone else :hi: and :hugs:. I have nothing to report today. My life is so boring lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I thought I should clarify..af isnt here but should be today or tomorrow. I think I'm resetting monitor too


----------



## keekeesaurus

Maybe it's a rogue temp? Especially if you don't have any pre-AF symptoms. I really do hope so :hugs:.


----------



## Pookabear

My iuis were 325 a piece back when I had them and I believe that included the trigger shot, I find that to be awfully high as well, I don't believe my. Insurance covered any it was just out of pocket


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH said:


> I'm sorry gdane. Maybe your temperatures are wrong. It's just weird that you don't have any pre AF symptoms. I don't know why IUI's are so expensive where you live. My fertility clinic charges $400 for 2 IUI's and a trigger shot is only $85. Are you sure she said $3000 for one cycle? That seems like a lot. Hopefully, you don't have to go down that route and you get your bfp naturally or with clomid.


thats EXACTLY the same price I was quoted for the IUI at my old FS. And he never said anything about a trigger shot. It was just 3 injections a month for at least 3 months before I could begin thinking about the IUI. Maybe the new FS will be cheaper. My insurance doesn't cover anything other than the dr visit.


----------



## Pookabear

Yes I had to also pay 50 bucks a visit, but the actual iui was 3 hundred something I had 2 and then stopped going... not sure if they had billed me for any additional back then but they could have, it was yrs ago...
I hope your temp is wrong gdane or maybe af will sneak up on u like it did me this cycle, I had not one sign which never happens to me but I guess that's cause I didn't ovulate


----------



## SLH

For one IUI it's $300 and for two IUI's it's $400.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Ok now I don't know exactly what to feel. Against my better judgment because I never listen, I went and picked up some FRER....and had already collected FMU since I knew as soon as I woke up I would end up testing today. Came hope, whipped the first one out and dipped it. I actually got 2 lines....welll er 1 and a 1/2 and both were pink SOOOOO I dipped another to double check and stark white. I've got a pic over on the test thread...I don't know what to do. All I know is I now have a headache from getting overwhelmed and then crashing. So I'm probably going back to bed.


----------



## SLH

OMG, I'm getting excited. This is the first we time we have even been close to a bfp lol. I'm heading over there to look at it right now.


----------



## Pookabear

How do u look at the pic? Woohoo exciting


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tough one Lekker, I would try again tomorrow?


----------



## Pookabear

I can't find where its posted


----------



## LekkerSlaap

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/Paigeiepoo/Snapbucket/04053D14-orig.jpg


----------



## Pookabear

Ugh I agree it is so hard to tell I would either take another or try again tomorrow with fmu I am so excited for u if u are,,, ahhh that would be mind boggling though to try to analyze yourself


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm trying to stay grounded but at the same time I'm REALLY hoping this is the beginning to my BFP! I said I wasn't going to test again til friday since that's the original date I said I was going to test but I guess I'll give it a go tomorrow. According to the websites I'm due to start AF on friday but according to my app on my phone that I've been using for 3 years it says I don't start until Monday. It's so difficult to tell so I guess I'll be testing until something happens! LOL DH is not happy about the thought of the cost of tests haha. I did email first response and told them what happened. So I guess we will see what they say.


----------



## Pookabear

Aw I can't imagine how your feeling right now, it is so confusing, I would try tomorrow or if hubs is against buying a bunch then maye try and wait it out til friday but if I had half a line I wouldn't be able to wait because he would be so exciting, I hope this is it for you and im so sorry if its not, it would be tough being grounded.... I would think there had to have been some hcg picked up unless the test was defective


----------



## wookie130

Lekker...that's wierd. I would get all excited over the test with 2 lines (or 1 1/2), but...if you used the same urine sample with a fresh test immediately after, it would not explain the BFN if you were actually pregnant.

Do you have a Dollar Tree in your area? If so, get the $1 cheapies. They are surprisingly sensitive at detecting as low as 25 miU of hcg in your system, which is the same as a FRER. I would tell you to wait to retest in a few days, but I know that would be next to impossible for you...I know how that feels! Get some cheapos, and test away!

I sincerely hope this is it for you, but I don't want you to be too hopeful, especially with the BFN you got from the same dip of pee. It doesn't make a lot of sense...Best of luck, honey!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Is agree with wookie


----------



## Pookabear

I wish you the best Lekker, Please keep us updated!!

Gdane- how are you feeling? Any af symptoms yet?? 

I am cd 4 I believe and i feel so much better today, im hoping if i feel better tomorrow i can go to the gym and do at least part of a workout to get motivated again!
I am greatful that my af will end soon and my sickess is better, as hubby and i only had bd twice last month the whole month and that never happens for us.... i know crumby right lol with me going to the gym we didnt have enough time together and now he is back to his work shift that we rarely see eachother plus i was sick, then af came etc. lol look at me trying to justify it lol but we said we would make time this month! Last month thats another reason i know i didn't o is because right before hand i always get a super high sex drive but i didnt this time, but im usually always "in the mood" lol but not so much last cycle.. Hopefully this month is different ..hubs is 44 and im 28 ...i know that is a big age difference but i honestly don't even realize half the time hes that much older because he looks so young and acts like it too LOL so i don't think for us the age is an issue, other than the fact that we want to have our baby before he turns 46 as he says he doesn't want to be too old as a father, i know it doesn't matter how old a man is as far as fertility goes, he says he wants to be able to be active with the children etc.'
anyway enough with my rambling lol anything new with anyone else..or anyone in the mood to ramble??? 
Wow, you can sure tell when i feel better, i don't shut up LOL


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm glad you're feeling better pook. No, no af symtpoms. We'll see what tomorrow brings I suppose. Who cares about age? My DH is 9 years older than me. Doesn't mean they don't act like they're two!! HAHA :)


----------



## Pookabear

LOL ha! Too Funny, I think they all act like their 2 at times young and old..and yet we still love the dearly funny stuff!! yea i don't think age matters either, but some people do..and the only reason it matters to us at all is the having children thing being we want it to happen soon lol but God will have it happen when he is good and ready so we will keep waiting, i just hope its not like 10yrs frm now or later lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I hear ya loud and clear! I updated my journal with the most random of thoughts if you want to check it out


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi:wave:


Lekker: I really hope this is your BFP!! we really need one on this lovely thread! keeping everything crossed for you:dust:

Pook: Soo pleased to hear your feeling better:hugs: and like gdane says age is nothing:nope: my dh is 9 years older than me too.

Keekee, Gdane, slh, wookie, mrs b, Buckles, i hope you are all well? soo much to catch up on.

Me:cry: still all over the place! feeling very low and crying one min and then ok the next, cd5 and still getting stomache ache and one min im losing and then it stops and then starts again day later, i really think its because of how im feeling affecting my body! another thing is im feeling so hot all the time, everyone else is feeling the cold and there is me very hot like its summer.

Well it has taken 3 weeks for dh's s/a to come back only to be told he needs to do another sample:cry:


----------



## Pookabear

Gdane you are going tohate me lol for writing a book in your journal lol

Lulim so sorry about the tummy aches, emotional stuff, and the sa, that sucks! Our bodies can play major tricks on us at times well mine does on me at times, that may not at all be the case with you, but I will say I hope everything gets better soon.. thank you for wishing me well, I feel so much better, if I feel like this tomorrow its back to the gym for me, I hope I ovulate this time around at least. I wont be using my cbfm but I will be charting


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why in the world would I hate you? I love it when people respond. Thank you so much


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker - I so hope that this is a BFP for you! How strange though that one test showed 1.5 lines and the other nada...maybe it's a faulty test strip? FXed for you lovely! :hugs:

Pook - so glad you're feeling better honey :hugs:. 

Lul - sorry to hear you're feeling down missy and that your OH has to do another SA...how stressful for you :hugs:. 

SLH, Mrs B, Buckles, Gdane and Wookie :hugs: for all you lovely ladies.

AFM, no sign of ov and I'm CD#13 :shrug:. I think I'm going to give the CBFM a miss next cycle, it's just getting me stressed out....argh!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Well af showed about 5am. Started getting cramps in my sleep so I knew she was coming


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs:
GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
Jodi_19: 
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
Duffy: 
LekkerSlaap: November 13th!! [-o&lt;
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: gdane


----------



## SLH

Sorry Gdane.


----------



## wookie130

:hug: Gdane...I'm sorry.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

is it weird I had to give myself hugs on that list? Lol


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Aw Gdane I'm sorry. :( but it's a new month to start all over!


----------



## Pookabear

Lol not too weird, I've seen much weider lol!! Sorry about af, I hate when cramps wake me in my sleep! My af is starting to slow down thank goodness and again I feel good today yay!! Hopefully this month me aand the hubs get plenty of bd in now that im better and af is leaving the building! Please keep your fxd for me to ovulate this time, hopefully it will be easy to tell when since im not using cbfm this time


----------



## Pookabear

It would be so nice for one of to get a bfp as and early christmas present next cycle... or even all of us... or anytime even would be nice lol


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> It would be so nice for one of to get a bfp as and early christmas present next cycle... or even all of us... or anytime even would be nice lol

That would be a great present. It looks like I will probably be ovulating around Christmas so I won't have a Christmas BFP. I have a feeling I'll have a baby who is born in 2013 and not 2012.


----------



## lullabybarb

sorry the :witch: got you gdane:hugs: i hate her:growlmad: why cant she give at least one of us a miss!


----------



## wookie130

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> It would be so nice for one of to get a bfp as and early christmas present next cycle... or even all of us... or anytime even would be nice lol
> 
> That would be a great present. It looks like I will probably be ovulating around Christmas so I won't have a Christmas BFP. I have a feeling I'll have a baby who is born in 2013 and not 2012.Click to expand...

Bah, you don't know that. You really just never know. These things can happen when we least expect them to!!! :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Thanks Wookie. You are right I never know. I'm such a negative person. 

I got a call from the fertility clinic and it turns out I have to get a Rubella shot so I won't be able to try to conceive for a month :( I'm out already this month.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Why on earth do you have to get that shot? I thought when you got it as a child you were good to go!?


----------



## SLH

I don't get it either since I did have the shot as a child. I have read that it can wear off. The receptionist said that I may have come into contact with it or something. I couldn't quite hear her.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I really hope I'm not getting a visit from the witch. I just went to the bathroom and I'm spotting. It's still really light pink but there was a bit there. I'm going to keep an eye on it and keep you ladies updated. I didn't have a signaficant dip so I don't think it's inplantation. :( I'm going to take a bath and listen to some music and try to relax


----------



## SLH

Some people spot in early pregnancy. My friend on here who is pregnant now had the same thing happen to her, but I think she said it was brown. Implantation could happen for a few days so the spotting could be implantation. Stay away witch! I got so excited that someone on here finally got a second line.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I'm really hoping that's the case. This is all new to me as I'm now trying to learn about all the signs and symptoms. Educating myself is the best way to go and at the same time I'm still hoping that a miracle will happen. I don't want to talk to DH about it because we've been through "false excitement" before. And I feel like he thinks I'm just crazy.


----------



## SLH

Is it normal for you to spot before AF?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

No it's not. I've done it once or twice but not normal.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> No it's not. I've done it once or twice but not normal.

If it's not a normal thing, I'm more inclined to think that it's implantation bleeding. FX'd it doesn't last long and it goes away and the :witch: stays away.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Why would she get positive then implantation bleeding? Doesn't make sense


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I totally agree Gdane. That's why I've been pulling my hair out. I'm going to see what tomorrow brings but I'm 50% sure she's showing her nasty ugly face!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Why would she get positive then implantation bleeding? Doesn't make sense

Because maybe implantation started a couple of days ago, but she's still bleeding. The line on her test was pretty clear when it was tweaked.


----------



## SLH

I really have no idea, but it's just a thought. I always try to think the best when it comes to others.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

SLH I really appreciate it! And I HOPE that it's implantation bleeding. I'm so up and down about the whole thing. :(


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry, I don't want to give you false hope. I'm just hoping that the line meant something. It was very clear.


----------



## Pookabear

I hope the best for you to Lekker! Would love to see a bfp! But not sure about implantation bleeding either after bfp, but you never know I guess it very well could be.
I went to the gym tonight and I did have a slight headache but I gotthrough the workout and feel better now.. I thought af was leaving but she is still here lol, its so funny because i noticed my period is a regular length this time too its so weird, i just don't get it... an absolute perfect af for me wheni dont ovulate in every way LOL...never thought I would say something like "perfect" about af LOL it just makes me wonder, why can't i have all of this after ovulation if no bfp ever?? not fair!! lol


----------



## SLH

I'm glad you're feeling better Pookabear.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks slh i am better for the most part, little headache tonight but its better now, its probably movie night for me because hubs is at work til 11 and its my friday! Was going to go shopping but i didnt cash my check before i deposited it, so it would immediately be available and now its just deposited as a check and have to wait til tomorrow lol just lovely


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Guess only time will tell. When are you testing again


----------



## LekkerSlaap

If the spotting gets worse I'm not. But tomorrow if it's gone or not worse.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Does it matter if my cervix feels low, medium, and closed? I'm not very familiar with checking my cervix so I don't know really what it means.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> Does it matter if my cervix feels low, medium, and closed? I'm not very familiar with checking my cervix so I don't know really what it means.

I don't know anything about cervixes, but I have read that you can't tell anything by checking it. It doesn't usually change until later in a pregnancy. You could look through the chart gallery on FF of the women who check their cervix to give you an idea of what it should be like before AF starts and to see if there is any difference in pregnancy or not.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Well i feel a little tiny bit better. There are a ton of charts on there that shows the same thing but at the same time I can't ask those ladies what their spotting looked like so back to the waiting game. I'm trying to convince myself to get off this computer and go to sleep so I can test again in the morning lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Gdane :hugs: and really sorry the witch came riding in. Damn her!

SLH sorry to hear you can't TTC for a month :hugs:. I guess at least you get to relax for a month and not think about TTC :thumbup:. You will get there!

Pook :hugs: glad you're feeling better!

Lekker FXed for you that AF doesn't arrive! :hugs:

And :hugs: for all you other lovelies.

AFM I got a peak reading today, so the CBFM is back in favour :haha:.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay for your peak Keekee :)

Good Luck Lekker

SLH sorry you have to have a break for a month, Im with you on that one as theres no point lol

Gdane, How you feeling?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I took my temp at a totally different time so I don't know how much it's worth. But it dipped drastically. No spotting this morning...at least not right now. I'm pretty sure it's time to throw in the towel though. :( I'm going to go ahead and start preparing for AF to show up. It's been a good run but there is always this month!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry lekker. I know how you feel to have a chart like tha gt


Slh: sorry you can't ttc that really sucks.

I'm feeling better. Af is super heavy. Hopefully it should be gone in a couple days. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## LekkerSlaap

It really bugs me when people say when you stop thinking about it you'll get pregnant....seriously HOW CAN YOU STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!? And I also don't think that it magically works like that. >.< Obviously the people who continue to tell me that has never had fertility issues or even so much as had a dr tell them before that they couldn't have kids(long story want to just punch the woman) But seriously, how can you just be so at ease to tell someone that? I understand totally that for some people it's obviously easier to conceive. But for those of us who don't have that luxury can't you show a little more support? Or at least change your line of bs to something else? Like I'm sure someday it will happen, or don't lose focus? UGH


----------



## SLH

Sorry Lekker. That dip doesn't look good, but at least the spotting stopped. 

Yay for your peak keekee. Get to :sex: I hope this is it for you :dust:

It's cycle day 6 and my monitor asked me to POAS because I reset it. I was so relieved when it came back low. YAY, my monitor is fixed and as good as brand new. I'm going to leave it for the next couple of days and POAS again on cycle day 9 like I would have if I didn't reset it. I'm curious to see if I get a high or not.


----------



## SLH

LekkerSlaap said:


> It really bugs me when people say when you stop thinking about it you'll get pregnant....seriously HOW CAN YOU STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!? And I also don't think that it magically works like that. >.< Obviously the people who continue to tell me that has never had fertility issues or even so much as had a dr tell them before that they couldn't have kids(long story want to just punch the woman) But seriously, how can you just be so at ease to tell someone that? I understand totally that for some people it's obviously easier to conceive. But for those of us who don't have that luxury can't you show a little more support? Or at least change your line of bs to something else? Like I'm sure someday it will happen, or don't lose focus? UGH

I completely understand how you feel. I don't get why people say that. Everyone tells me to relax and it will happen, but little do they know that it's not going to happen even if I'm relaxed because I obviously have a problem. I have wanted a baby for a very long time and I did nothing but relax and look where it got me...no where. I'm still babyless lol.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
Sorry for not being on here, just been soooo busy. Boo to all of the AF's that have shown up, sending big hugs to you all. 

Lekker and slh, couldn't agree with you more, my best friend tells me to relax, don't stress and to throw my monitor away, it will happen when it happens, and sometimes I just want to scream at her, I honestly believe that you don't know what it's like until your in this situation, so ssshhh to those people! 

Me.. Well I am diddly along quite nicely, ditched the monitor this month, not taking my folic acid, not peeing on sticks, and just having sex with my hubby as much as possible :) 
Lets see what happens this month xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

It bugs me too; I have a friend in a similar situation to me, and one that had a baby 10 months ago. We were all having a chat and the one with the baby turned to the other one and said she probably has duff eggs; she was mortified to how insensitive she was! Was quite shocking really, we all just breezed over it until I gave my friend a lift home and she said how the throw away comment was insensitive.

If only it was as simple as your led to believe by those who get caught just the once


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you all! Ok so update...the spotting has completely stopped. *facepalm* My body is just going to jerk me around and make me insane.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

id either test or wait to see what your tempo is. 

I called the freaking specialist...which is a man by the way. Not too impressed. Please pray thus cycle works. The specialist consult is 250; iui cycle is 3,500-4,000; ivf is 13,000-15,000. That is not a typo.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im being dumb but whats iui? sorry


----------



## LekkerSlaap

WHAT!? That's insane!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

inter uterine injection. I think I might have a heart attack


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive never heard of that! Is it a hormone thing or an assisted conception thing? Sorry for all the questions x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Instead of them going in, pulling your eggs our, fertilizing them, and then putting them back in you. (IVF) They just put the guys where they need to go to get to the egg. Basically


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks, I guess thats done if the problems are with the man and not the woman? x


----------



## LekkerSlaap

You can have it done no matter what. I have the problem and was going to get it done but couldn't afford it.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

O I'm in this beautiful waiting room waiting for my hour long massage....i filled out the form
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/2011-11-11_16-48-37_4.jpg


----------



## Pookabear

Love it Gdane, Enjoy that massage!!!

Good evening ladies, sorry lekker and hope af stays away, i will to agree about the people that say to relax, they have no clue what we go through because someone looks at their v jayjay and their expecting, us on the other hand whole different story! I also can't stand when people that don't like nor take care of their children pop them out left and right and we would be awesome parents and love kids and take forever for it to happen! 
Tonight for me af is still around but not by much! I had a really emtiotional day today and cried my eyes out, long story but its regarding my younger brother with the pregnant gf, it had nothing to do with her being pregant but just HER period and her attitude toward me..basically my brother and i haven't spoken in months because of a fight we had, and today ive seen him at the store and he doesnt even look my directio and act like i exsist which really hurt, no matter how mad i am at a family member i couldnt do that..mind you this is the same brother that said "at least i can have kids" etc during our arguement..so today i cried to my mom telling her it upset me and they both talked and he seemed to be willing to let it go and appologize,then when he got in the car with his gc they talked and then he came out and said ok mom, if she appologizes i will say hi to her but that is all....his gf influenced his decsion ugh drama..so i cried over that today but the good thing is
I went and did this really fun workout and got some sushi and ate and now its all turned out beautifully as far as my day goes, crazy how sushi and excersize can change your whole day


----------



## Pookabear

btw hi keekee Yay for your peak, and hi to everyone else lol


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm drinking a beer. Maybe I'll get drunk tonight. I went tanning had a massage which was awesome....then my sil asks me to go to target. So I go. Great night...then as were leaving she dropped a bomb. My husband cousins wife who I am I thought pretty good friends with is 10 wks pregnant. apparently not if she can't tell me herself. She didn't even want to get pregnant!! My husbands youngest sister is pregnant...I'm pretty sure his other sister is pregnant and my sil (the one that got twins with iui) might be pregnant too. Her period due today and she was leaking milk and has heartburn....Guess who that leaves NOT pregnant? Oh yeah. The last girl in the family that apparently no one can talk to. I'm so pissed no one wants to tell me! Plus ths same sister I n laws sister and her brothers gf who are super young and druggies (last baby she had, had withdrawals after it was born) are also pregnant. I'm so sick of all of this. I came home from what was supposed to be relaxing massage bawling to my dh. He finally let it out too that he feels hopeless and frustrated also. He said"why wouldn't this be like this? Why is everything so damn hard? Its one thing after another" he had tears in his eyes too. I just want to understand Gods reason for giving all theses horrible people the gift and makes all of us go through this. Seriously, its sickening.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I really appreciate all the support this cycle. I really thought something magical was going to happen...but of course the bitch got me. I started spotting a lot more and now it's a steady light flow(still unusual but I know that in the morning it will be full force). So I'm throwing in the towel and looking forward to a new cycle. Let's hope this time around something good happens for ALL of us!!!!


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> id either test or wait to see what your tempo is.
> 
> I called the freaking specialist...which is a man by the way. Not too impressed. Please pray thus cycle works. The specialist consult is 250; iui cycle is 3,500-4,000; ivf is 13,000-15,000. That is not a typo.

Omg Gdane, that is a lot of money! Here are the prices at my fertility clinic if you want to look. They don't list the price of drugs, but I have that on a piece of paper on my fridge.

All of the prices are in canadian, but if they were US prices, they would be cheaper. 

https://www.isisrfc.com/fees.php


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry AF came Lekker :cry: I hope she stays away next cycle. 

Buckles, that is a good decision. I hope it works for you and you get your bfp. I'm doing the opposite of you and I can't even try LOL. I'm going in for daily ultrasounds to count follicles. It's pretty funny.

Pook, I'm glad AF is going away. I was lucky this month and had a short and lightish 3 day period with 2 days of spotting. It must have something to do with vitamins for me because when wasn't taking them my periods were 7 or 8 days, but this month I started taking them the day AF started. Could that be enough time for them to work? I still had my painful cramps though.

I'm sorry about your brother. I'm sure one day you will work things out. 

Gdane, I hope you enjoyed your message and it relaxed you. It must have been nice. 

I hope everyone is well.

Something weird happened to me today. I woke up to a temperature of 36.84? It's so high that I don't even want to enter it into FF or it would look weird. I wonder if it has anything to do with the rubella shot I had yesterday.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi girls :hi:

Gosh, so much going on in this thread!

Pook, so sorry about what happened with your brother and his nasty gf :growlmad:. Like you need any more stress...grrr! Glad the exercise and sushi helped! :hugs:

Gdane :hugs: hell, that's hard when everyone around you is getting pg...and people you thought were good friends can't even tell you. It's really not fair is it when people who aren't even trying get pg and those of us who are doing everything in our power remain babyfree. That is expensive sh1t there, I will pray that whatever you do is successful for you. And I LOVED the form filling! It made me LOL.

Lekker, sorry AF rode in on her rancid broomstick. FXed for you for next cycle, hope you get a big fat christmas BFP! :hugs:

Buckles, like the plan! :thumbup:

SLH :hugs: your temp rise could have been because of the rubella. I hate it when you get rogue temps that can really throw FF out of sync. I had the same post op, 2 massive temps so I just discarded them. When do you see your FS honey? 

Lul and Mrs B :hi:and :hug: hope you ladies are doing ok!

AFM I had a complete meltdown on thursday and ending up sobbing my heart out to OH :cry:. He was awesome and we had a good chat. Told him about the FS and although he said without prompting that the problem could even be with him (which is great if he needs to have a SA, which he most probably will.) I'm still going on my own on wednesday because he's on a training day at work but it's a good start if I can get some blood work organised etc. Had my first peak yesterday and managed to get some sexy time in :winkwink: so feel relieved all round. Got another peak today but no sexy time as OH has gone on a weekend with the lads. So, I've done all I can for this cycle, although maybe we'll get another sesh in tomorrow...FXed.

Love to y'all! :kiss:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sorry i was all poor me last night. I had a good cry, I'm not sure if I'm over it, but I'm better. Sooo, i'll catch up.

Mrs B: I'm sorry about what your friend said, some people can be so stupid. Believe me, I know how you feel. We just gotta shake our heads, maybe scream a little after they leave and go on...and IUI is for either. My SIL conceived her twins with IUI and she had the problems. Same with me, I'm the one with the problems. If this cycle doesn't work I might just give up. Oh, did I mention dh's other cousin just had a baby a couple of days ago?

Buckles: Good luck with ditching the monitor

Lekker: Sorry about AF. 

Pook: I'm sorry about your brother. Family is so stupid sometimes and it sucks we can't just write them off. I'm kind of with you in the same boat. I feel totally outcast from my DH's family. Wish I could take you out to lunch and we could family/friend bash. Good luck without the monitor also.

KeeKee: I didn't see you got your peak, but :yipee:

SLH: Thanks for the prices. I'm wondering if by the time it all adds up with traveling and the sperm collection, etc, if it will be the same price for IUI?? I'm going to have to look into that. Thanks. Hopefully this cycle works and I don't have to worry about it. I don't really see that happening though. I'm sorry you don't get to try this month. That really really sucks. your freaky high temp could be due to the rubella shot. I would say so actually.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Has anyone ever heard of Kineisology and reflexology to get pregnant? My boss wants me to try it but the lady is gone for another two months. I got nothin to lose, so I am giong to try it. I might try acupuncture too if this cycle doesn't work.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

KeeKee: :dust: to you. I really hope this is it for you and thank you for all your kind words. It really does suck. I think we're all having a really hard time right now. I just don't understand how ALL of us that have been on this thread for a while can just NOT get pregnant? It seemed like at least three everytime were getting pregnant until I came on here. 

The reason I'm going to try acupuncture is because it's cheaper than IUI and my doc said that's the only natural thing she's heard ACTUALLY works.


----------



## keekeesaurus

GdaneMom4now said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Kineisology and reflexology to get pregnant? My boss wants me to try it but the lady is gone for another two months. I got nothin to lose, so I am giong to try it. I might try acupuncture too if this cycle doesn't work.

Not heard about kinesiology or reflexology for getting pg but have heard loads about acupuncture. There's a thread on the over 35s forum and lots of ladies there swear by it for everything from relaxing them to increasing FCM. Got to be worth a go. I'm considering it after Christmas depending on what happens with the FS.


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> SLH: Thanks for the prices. I'm wondering if by the time it all adds up with traveling and the sperm collection, etc, if it will be the same price for IUI?? I'm going to have to look into that. Thanks. Hopefully this cycle works and I don't have to worry about it. I don't really see that happening though. I'm sorry you don't get to try this month. That really really sucks. your freaky high temp could be due to the rubella shot. I would say so actually.


I was just looking around, and I think you are right. By the time they do all of the other things like meds and sperm stuff, it would probably be more. That would totally suck. We don't have any kind of insurance. Well, my husband does through work, but I doubt it would cover anything like this.

It will happen for you soon. Are you taking Clomid again this month?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> KeeKee: :dust: to you. I really hope this is it for you and thank you for all your kind words. It really does suck. I think we're all having a really hard time right now. I just don't understand how ALL of us that have been on this thread for a while can just NOT get pregnant? It seemed like at least three everytime were getting pregnant until I came on here.
> 
> The reason I'm going to try acupuncture is because it's cheaper than IUI and my doc said that's the only natural thing she's heard ACTUALLY works.

They stopped getting pregnant when I came on. I'm wondering if someone saw my negative psychic comments and put a curse on me and this thread LOL.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: to you too keekee

gdane, thankyou for your reply :) learning all the time :) With regards to you not being told about your friends pregnancy, I too found out on tuesday (the day of my docs appt) that our 'friend' is expecting her second (she cant cope with her first) and she wont tell me! I got it out of a mutual friend but accident lol. Pathetic if you ask me!

SLH Im still holding out on your predictions lol :) :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

We came on about the same time so we can argue about who's fault it is...Damn, how long we been on here??! Seems like forever! Oh wait...it is. 

I'm going to look into acupuncture for sure for next cycle. Yes, I'm taking 100 mg, cd3-7 again. That's what got me a 27 progesterone level last cycle. Then she wants us to go in to talk about whats next...she wants to refer us to a specialist.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I feel like I'm going to have a panic attack. I completely stopped bleeding, NOTHING on the pad when I got up this morning, NOTHING on the paper when I wiped. When I start I usually just GOOOOOOOO like my flow is usually very heavy from start to finish. Also my temp took a HUGE spike up. What do I do?!


----------



## keekeesaurus

LekkerSlaap said:


> I feel like I'm going to have a panic attack. I completely stopped bleeding, NOTHING on the pad when I got up this morning, NOTHING on the paper when I wiped. When I start I usually just GOOOOOOOO like my flow is usually very heavy from start to finish. What do I do?!

That happened to me one cycle, I bled for 1.5 days and then...nada. No spotting, nothing. Are you taking any meds or supplements lekker? I think sometimes that can have an effect...? Have you been having heavy bleeding up until then or spotting/light?


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> We came on about the same time so we can argue about who's fault it is...Damn, how long we been on here??! Seems like forever! Oh wait...it is.
> 
> I'm going to look into acupuncture for sure for next cycle. Yes, I'm taking 100 mg, cd3-7 again. That's what got me a 27 progesterone level last cycle. Then she wants us to go in to talk about whats next...she wants to refer us to a specialist.

this is the very first thread that I have ever been on. I was on here before you when the other people all got pregnant. Then that woman who was rude to me made the comment on the ttc boards saying that this one needs more people and that's when I saw you come on. It's my fault. I hate arguing, but I'm this one I know I'm right on lol.

I hope the acupuncture is successful for you.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Nope, I just take my prenatal and have been for 3 months. I lightly spotted the past two days randomly. And it was just a hint of pink on the paper. Lastnight it was a nice large area of pink. Today...nothing. I've never had this happen and I'm just getting my agitated as I keep getting my hopes up and then dropping back down. My thing is at this point I don't care if I see two lines on the test. If I do AWESOME, if I don't fine...it's the fact that I know she's supposed to be here and I keep getting negatives so why doesn't that ugly bitch just show her face and get this over with so I can start BDing again?! lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lekker I know exactly what you mean! I know when I start getting cramps and feel like a psychobitch I just want her to show her ugly mug and then we can get it over with. I never get spotting, I just go into full flow but I do get PMT like crazy and feel like I'll explode...then when witchy comes I feel better. Must be crappy when she's just playing peep though :hugs:.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Gdane I haven't heard about any of those things other than accupuncture. I've considered it but I don't know of any place here in NY that does it. And even then I'm such a freak about it I'd have to have tons of people tell me the place is clean. I've heard it hurts but at the same time I've got tattoos so I really don't think it could hurt worse than that....although...the stuff I've seen on tv and the places they put the little needles I'm kinda like hmmm I could see it hurting. IDK! lol I actually found a chariopractor that can adjust me without hurting me. I have rods in my spine and a spinal fusion so I was told that I could never be touched. I'm going to talk it over with my husband as it's $95 for the first session but my friend works for him and she talked it over and he said he can do the adjustment above and below the rods without hurting me. I'm still cautious about that since it's a very sensitive area that already has a problem. So honestly Gdane...ANYTHING would be worth a shot at this point right?! :) What can it hurt hun...give it a go.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You joined in July, I joined in August, on this thread.


----------



## Buckles

I have reflexology.... Been having it for the past 3 months and it has done diddly squat but it does help me relax! Give it a go, anything is worth a try. 

Lekker have you stopped totally???


----------



## LekkerSlaap

As far as I can tell. been running to the bathroom like every 15 mins and going a bucket load. And nothing has shown up at all today


----------



## Buckles

I have reflexology.... Been having it for the past 3 months and it has done diddly squat but it does help me relax! Give it a go, anything is worth a try. 

Lekker have you stopped totally???


----------



## Buckles

How odd! How long do your periods normally last?


----------



## LekkerSlaap

27 days usually. So I'm not good with the whole concept of CM....but TMI ALERT just went to the bathroom and from what I can tell(like I said not good at this) It was kinda thick/creamy???? But I can't tell if that's what they call Egg White or just creamy or sticky or whatever other terms get used lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

This is graphic but I found this when trying to research about CM.
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25957139/graphic-_what_different_cm_looks_like.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

Thank you for sharing that...mine looks NOTHING like any of those pics. But I'm very glad there is at least some kind of information out there.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Took me ages to find anything and that the best I found. I dont get anything other then lotiony white, but I guess If I'm not ovulating then that makes sense x


----------



## Pookabear

Hey ladies I missed a bunch today, I need to add Slh and gdane the bfps stopped whni joined as well, i think i may have came here right around the same time!!
Thank you for your support about my brother and his pregnant gf. this brother already has another kid and he is the one he turned one today,, an he is only 20, so i have to expect immaturity at times, but i wll say today the bday party went great! They actually spoke to me, it wasn't a lot but it wasn't awkward like it usually is.. gdane I want to go to lunch and friends/family bash with you lol too bad your so far away. 
Wouldn't it be so cool if we could all join at a big table have lunch at chit chat with all our ttc and family issues ..I know im a nerd 
Lekker that sucks, it has also happend to me in the past, I wonder if its going to come back.
I don't know anything about accupunture what exactly is it, like what is it supposed to do?
Hi to all of you ladies and sorry I missed so much!
Af for me has finally left the building, I hope we have some lovey time soon, we didnt get to much last cycle, i better start taking my temps tomorrow too, especially snce im not using the monitor this month


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey pook :hugs:
Happy to hear the witch has left the building :thumbup: and that your nephews party went well with your bro and his gf. I agree, it would be brilliant if we could all meet and have a rl chat about things. So I'm a nerd too :haha:.

Mrs B thanks for posting the CM stuff! It's more helpful to have pics than to read descriptions and to think 'does mine look like that?', although I always worry when I see pics that I don't have as much CM as that :wacko:.

Lekker how's things today? Any bleeding at all? 

SLH, Gdane, buckles and lul and anyone else :hi: hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Oh, forgot to add my AFM...

Got a good temp rise today so looks like I might have ov'd yesterday which would mean excellent :sex: timing, FXed that my temps stay up. I hate this bit when FF doesn't give you crosshairs until you get a sustained thermal shift :growlmad:...I understand why but it's just another waiting game. Waiting for ov, waiting for peaks, waiting for ov to be confirmed, the 2WW, waiting for AF, hoping for a BFP...bah. And then starting a new cycle and hoping this is the one. Only cycle #3 of trying for me so I've got a way to go to match some of you ladies but dang, I'm tired of this already.
Got my appointment on wednesday with the FS, my GP tells me he's really good so I'm kind of looking forward to it in a weird way. Least we'll get some answers one way or another. 
I'm back at work tomorrow so won't be able to spend as much time on BnB as of lately :cry:...will be bobbing in to check up on y'all though!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im in so much pain today, all over my left side on the hip, lower back and abdomen! OUCH!


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs: mrs b. You need a hot water bottle and some TLC.

I forgot to post earlier that I reset my monitor this cycle, I had my second peak yesterday and POASed this morning and when I turned my monitor on it didn't ask for a stick??? I can understand if the last 2 cycles I'd had peaks then high after the second and it remembered but to do it when I'd reset it :shrug:. How odd.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I hope its a sign that AF is on her way..

I think thats strange about your monitor, everyone seems to be having weird things happen with them atm!


----------



## LekkerSlaap

She officially got me this morning. I'm not changing anything with this one it was way too red and I've got some cramping this morning. It's time for a new start and AF needs to just do her thing and be gone!


----------



## SLH

Keekee, yay for the temp rise. It looks like you ovulated yesterday. Don't worry about your monitor. That's completely normal. The monitor asks you for 10 or 20 sticks. If you peak within the first 10 sticks, it will stop asking on the tenth stick. If it doesn't peak, it will stop asking for sticks after the 20th stick. If you peak on day 12, the monitor will continue to ask for sticks until day 20. I know it's very dumb. I think it's great marketing though lol. Since you reset your monitor, you started to poas on day 6, today is day 16 so that's 10 sticks it has asked you for. It doesn't want anymore. Let's say you got your peak tomorrow, the monitor would ask for all 20 sticks. 
Good luck at your FS appointment. I'm excited in a weird way too. I'm not looking forward to going every day and getting probed, but I'm curious to see what's going on with my body.

Pook, I'm so glad that everything went well at your nephews birthday and you got to talk to your brother. Only if we lived closer, it would be cool to go to lunch. 

Mrs. B, I hope that the cramps mean that AF is coming and you can start over again. I hope that you don't have another anovulatory cycle. Are you starting Clomid? I can't remember if you said that or not.

Lekker, I'm sorry about AF :hugs: I hope that this is the last AF you will see until after you have a baby. I say that to everyone who gets AF lol.

:hi: to everyone else and :dust: to everyone. 

I'm on day 8 and my monitor gave me a low reading today. If it gives me a low reading tomorrow I will know that it's fixed. It will be interesting to see if my ultrasounds match up to my cbfm and FF. Someone on a forum said that because of my short luteal phase I probably don't ovulate strong enough. I'm curious to see if she's right. What an exciting month lol I have to go to the FS every day next week for ultrasounds. I'm super nervous about my saline sonohystergram tomorrow. Luckily I have lots of meds.


----------



## Mrs.B.

SLH, I have to wait for AF to arrive so I can go for bleed tests and then ultrasound. Then they will put me on clomid if the results come back how they expect. No idea how long that will take, I expect it wont be before xmas :cry:

Good luck on your ultrasounds x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

:dust:
[-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
Pookabear: :hugs:
SLH: :hugs:
GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
Lullabybarb: :hugs:
Mrs.B.: :hugs:
keekeesaurus: :hugs:
wookie130: :hugs:
LekkerSlaap: :hugs:
Buckles: :hugs:

Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mrs.B.

GDane, you may as well move on to the following month for everyone... my dates kinda redundant x


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear: :hugs:
> SLH: :hugs:
> GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
> Lullabybarb: :hugs:
> Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
> keekeesaurus: :hugs:
> wookie130: :hugs:
> LekkerSlaap: :hugs:
> Buckles: :hugs:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong

What is wrong with this list? lol. In case you didn't get the online sarcasm, I'm talking about all of the hugs.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pook: acupuncture is where they stick all those little needles in you and it's supposed to align your qi (chi) You can google it. I heard a lot of people had success with it and it's cheaper than IVF and IUI so I might as well give it a go if this cycle doesn't work. I'm super super happy that everything went well with your brother. It's so much easier getting along with everyone. I feel very outcast from my DH's family because we don't have kids. He's very upset with them and so I don't really see them anymore :( Anyways, I'm very very happy you're feeling better also. Being sick sucks and cheers to a new cycle!! Good luck going without your monitor! I think this might be my last cycle with the monitor, it's getting too expensive and getting me no where, plus I know how my body feels when I'm going to O. That's what happens when you've been doing tihs for so long.

KeeKee: Good luck with your FS appt!! I hope you're able to come around at least a little and say hello! We will miss yoU! I'd say you ov'd yesterday also! :dust: :yipee: And like SLH said, the monitor only asks for 10 sticks at a time so you're good :thumbup:

MrsB: Sorry about the pain, but like you said, hopefully AF is on her way and you can get on to bigger and better things than just waiting. I feel your pain. I used to have 60 day plus cycles. It really really really sucks. I hope they put you on clomid, it's done wonders for me! I'm having 28 day cycles and my progesterone was 27 last cycle. When I got put on clomid They checked my progesterone and put me on it right away the next cycle so you never know! 

Lekker: Sorry about af dear :hugs: at least you're not in limbo anymore. But it still sucks nonetheless. 

SLH: yay for your monitor being fixeD!! Good luck on your tests tomorrow and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ok, as for myself. We did a little hokey pokey today (twice) and I thought AF was gone...by the way it was *amazing* ;) Then I was eating breakfast and good thing I had a "light days" on as my DH calls it :rofl: because AF came back lol. Hopefully she should be gone later today or tomorrow. I reset my monitor too. This might be the last cycle for me on the monitor. It's getting too expensive and I'm getting no where with it. We're trying to decide if we want to have a game plan for this cycle or just go with the flow. Neither way has gotten us to that bfp so we don't know what to do...what do you girls think?

What do you ladies say we get away from this bad mojo on this thread and create our own? I can create it and keep the months on the first page so it's not so difficult for me to find. if you guys want to do it what shall we name it? I think we all need a fresh start.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

SLH said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> [-o&lt; *November* [-o&lt;
> Pookabear: :hugs:
> SLH: :hugs:
> GdaneMom4now: :hugs:
> Lullabybarb: :hugs:
> Mrs.B.: November 15th!! [-o&lt;
> keekeesaurus: :hugs:
> wookie130: :hugs:
> LekkerSlaap: :hugs:
> Buckles: :hugs:
> 
> Please update me or correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> What is wrong with this list? lol. In case you didn't get the online sarcasm, I'm talking about all of the hugs.Click to expand...

I know its freaking stupid. I kind of want to punch all those stupid little huggy guys. LoL. maybe I'll put something else instead...on our new thread if we decide on it! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrs.B. said:


> GDane, you may as well move on to the following month for everyone... my dates kinda redundant x

You really want me to?


----------



## Mrs.B.

GdaneMom4now said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> GDane, you may as well move on to the following month for everyone... my dates kinda redundant x
> 
> You really want me to?Click to expand...

Yes go for it :) If I test just to curb my curiosity I will let you know :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Id be up for joining you on a new thread, new thread new luck hey :winkwink:


----------



## SLH

GdaneMom4now said:


> Ok, as for myself. We did a little hokey pokey today (twice) and I thought AF was gone...by the way it was *amazing* ;) Then I was eating breakfast and good thing I had a "light days" on as my DH calls it :rofl: because AF came back lol. Hopefully she should be gone later today or tomorrow. I reset my monitor too. This might be the last cycle for me on the monitor. It's getting too expensive and I'm getting no where with it. We're trying to decide if we want to have a game plan for this cycle or just go with the flow. Neither way has gotten us to that bfp so we don't know what to do...what do you girls think?
> 
> What do you ladies say we get away from this bad mojo on this thread and create our own? I can create it and keep the months on the first page so it's not so difficult for me to find. if you guys want to do it what shall we name it? I think we all need a fresh start.

I'm glad AF is leaving you. I couldn't imagine sex while AF is with me because I'm always so heavy and I get really sore and don't want any penis anywhere near me LOL. I also grow a hatred towards men too for a couple of days because I get AF so bad. 

I'm not sure what to say about the monitor. I think if it's getting too expensive maybe you should stop it and go by charting and OPK's. Save the money from the sticks for acupuncture. You could do what I'm doing and only use it every couple of days to save on sticks. I know I don't ovulate before cycle day 16, so I am only going to pee on a few sticks before cycle day 15 and then I will keep using it until I get a peak or a temp rise. I'm going to ditch the monitor after this month or the next month because of the cycle monitoring.

I think it would be a GREAT idea to start a new thread. I never liked this thread until you guys came a long so it would be nice to see another thread where all of my TTC friends are on. I'm not sure what we should call it though.


----------



## LekkerSlaap

That would be great! New Thread New Day!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yay! So once we decide in a name I will create it and start the december test dates and put a link on this thread so we can all migrate!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Are we all TTC #1? We are arent we?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I am


----------



## Mrs.B.

what about something like 'Even miracles take a little time...' leaves it non specific :shrug:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe thats cute


----------



## Mrs.B.

Is it a bit lame :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

...No, relaxing wont get me pregnant


----------



## LekkerSlaap

I agree!


----------



## SLH

I love the No, relaxing won't get me pregnant title lol. If I hear one more person say that I will scream lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ilk create it here in a little bit. I'm playing m modern warfare 3 with the dh :)


----------



## SLH

What if we call it the lucky thread. Haha, it will be an inside joke between us. 

My DH just Skyrim. I'm looking forward to Saints Rows. I don't really like video games, but that one looked cool. You can shoot people from canons.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...e-pregnant-lucky-cbfm-girls.html#post13947512


----------



## Mrs.B.

How about we start with a quick into to ourselves on the new thread? how long ttc, how long with partner,what process are you currently working through and what ttc aids?? etc etc?? be a refresher?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

i like that idea!i was just thinking that yesterday! Lets move on over ladies

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...e-pregnant-lucky-cbfm-girls.html#post13947512


----------



## Tobaira

Just wanted to wish all you girls good luck since I see you are off to a new thread. I have been lurking off and on since I had my good luck with the CBFM back in June, I wish you all the best of luck!! Love the title of the new thread! =)

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow pregnant with twins :) amazing! Congratulations - this thread worked for you then!!


----------



## Babychoe1214

Hello ladies:flower: I'm brand new to this website and I came across this forum. Is this thread still active?? Thanks in advanced:)


----------



## wookie130

Babychoe, this thread has been rather inactive for a long time...most of the regulars on here (myself included) are mainly sticking to journals at this time.

But, if you need any support or help in using your CBFM, please ask me! I used the thing for nearly a year...this is my third pregnancy in a year (I miscarried the other two), and used it for most the way through my TTC journey...


----------



## LUAIVE

Hi Ladies :) I have already asked this elsewhere but hoped i might get more response here :) I am currently 9 dpo (counting 1dpo as the day after the 2nd peak) i reset my cbfm and started testing during my 2ww, for the past few days ive had low readings, today i have 2 bars, has anyone tested after ovulation (i know they are expensive, but i had some to use so i got a fresh box for next cycle) and experienced this or know why it would give me high fertility at 9dpo?


----------

